# Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L Thread



## linskingdom

I think I can keep it for few more month so count me in.
Linskingdom [email protected], 425FSB, stock volts except vcore 1.37


----------



## Slovak

I haven't really pushed mine yet in my son's rig due to inadequate cpu cooling, but once I get a better cpu cooler I'll see what it can do. It is a wonderful board so far, well laid out, no issues at all so far either.


----------



## Connor3400

I'm thinking about getting this board, along with G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 ram, C2D e6750, and pop in my old 7600gt all in the Antec 900 case. Would those be alright?

Would you recommend this over most of the other LGA775 boards for building on a budget?

Thanks!!


----------



## SgtSpike

I would personally recommend it over any other budget board, but I've also heard that the blood iron or IP35's offer some good OCing as well. IMO, this is definitely THE BOARD to have.









And that'd be a good combo of hardware, but you're first upgrade from it would be a new video card.


----------



## Connor3400

Haha, yeah the video card doesn't really seem like an upgrade lol.

I had to choose between getting the Antec 900 case and a budget card, or getting something from the 8800 series. I chose to get the case so that I can basically give my old computer to my brother and I can later buy that 8800 video card and give him the 7600gt.


----------



## BadappleOC

xeon 3060 @3.0, 333 fsb (okay, 2.999), Vcore @1.4. I haven't really played around too much with it.
I do have a question though. How do I change the rated fsb multi from 4 to say, 3. I'm not seeing and option in my bios (I did the ctrl+F1 to reveal more ram options).


----------



## sepheroth003

Sepheroth003 [email protected], 330FSB, 1.35vcore

It goes stable up to 3.6 but its way too hot for my crappy cooler/thermal paste combination... Im really considering water


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BadappleOC* 
xeon 3060 @3.0, 333 fsb (okay, 2.999), Vcore @1.4. I haven't really played around too much with it.
I do have a question though. How do I change the rated fsb multi from 4 to say, 3. I'm not seeing and option in my bios (I did the ctrl+F1 to reveal more ram options).

Not 100% positive on this, but I believe you can't change the FSB multi for Intel mobos. I think that's an AMD-only thing. What was the reason you wanted to do that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheroth003* 
Sepheroth003 [email protected], 330FSB, 1.35vcore

It goes stable up to 3.6 but its way too hot for my crappy cooler/thermal paste combination... Im really considering water









Yeah, water would be nice... I'm in the same spot as you, limited by heat. I'm bordering 60c under full load, and I really don't want to fry my chip, so that's as high as I go for now.


----------



## Lelin

Lelin [email protected], 333FSB, 1.35vcore. Will soon receive my Shin Etsu and change my HS from Big Typhoon to Ultra Extreme 120.


----------



## redsox83381

How far should I be able to take my friend's e4500? It has a multi of 11 and he has a tuniq.


----------



## BadappleOC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Not 100% positive on this, but I believe you can't change the FSB multi for Intel mobos. I think that's an AMD-only thing. What was the reason you wanted to do that?

If I remember correctly, on amd boards you are supposed to stay as close to 1000mhz on the fsb as possible. Also, I thought this board is rated for 1333mhz (or somewhere around there).


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsox83381* 
How far should I be able to take my friend's e4500? It has a multi of 11 and he has a tuniq.

With a tuniq pretty far... the only stopper is going to be heat on that processor since it's got such a high multi, so with a decent hsf I'd say at least 3.6ghz. Unless it's just a bad chip, which happens sometimes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BadappleOC* 
If I remember correctly, on amd boards you are supposed to stay as close to 1000mhz on the fsb as possible. Also, I thought this board is rated for 1333mhz (or somewhere around there).

Ah, yeah there's not really a "stay close to this FSB" for intel mobos. The board is rated for 1333 FSB, you're right about that, but that doesn't mean you can't go faster...







Usually ram and the capabilities of the motherboard itself is the only limitation for Intel boards.


----------



## BadappleOC

Well alright then. Thanks.


----------



## rduffy123

Just got mine in, how do I go about running and ide hd? There is only one ide thing on the mobo and I already hooked my dvd drives up to it.


----------



## SgtSpike

Starting with ICH8 Intel stopped supporting the IDE interface, so motherboard manufacturers have had to add their own controller in... typically they just add one slot.

If I were you, I would hook up only one of your DVD drives and the hard drive on the IDE channel you have, and then get a SATA DVD drive to replace the other one. Either that or pick up a cheapo IDE Raid card (could get one for ~$30), and that'd give you another two channels (4 drives) to plug into.


----------



## rduffy123

Alright that sucks, its just an old 15gb hd I keep my music on, looks like ill be buying a new one LOL. REP+


----------



## BadappleOC

Update to my OC post:
Lowered my vcore from 1.4v back to stock @1.35v. Temps @ full load dropped from 60c to 50c. Still 3.0ghz, 333fsb. Stable.


----------



## TheGuac

Has anyone got this board to overclock with a Q6600? It is giving me problems with overclocking...it doesn't like anything I do and sometimes it spontaneously works but if I shut down, it stops working. What bios revision do you guys have? Do you guys have any advice? I made my FSB 400 mhz with 8 multiplier since my ram is 800 mhz. Voltage went up to 1.425V. It ran stable until I shut down, after which it reset to default. Thanks!


----------



## SgtSpike

TheGuac... I've not had any experience with the Q6600, so you might want to start your own thread regarding that, but I do have a few pointers for you.

First, raise the FSB slowly, from stock speeds on up, in 10mhz intervals. This will allow you to pinpoint problems you're having and what you need to do to remedy them.

Secondly, set the voltage on your own. Don't use the "auto-voltage", because it can set it higher than you want, and it may cause stability problems. It's best if you raise the vcore as needed as you're upping the FSB.

Also, what exactly were the problems you've been having? From what you said, I see that you successfully got a 3.2ghz overclock on your Q6600 on 1.425v. Have you checked your temperatures on that run?


----------



## TheGuac

Hello,

I actually have a thread on it already but nothing's really worked yet, though the advice has been helpful. When I did get it to overclock, it was random and went away once I shut down. My temps were not high (50C load) so I can't imagine it was the temperatures. Basically, I've seen one person in another forum on another website referring it as a "cold boot" problem, since settings don't revert back if you restart. Basically, after you shut down, settings that used to work with overclocking don't anymore and you can't get past 2.4 ghz at all. When I do overclock, I go slowly, but even changing FSB to like 275 mhz and increasing voltages to high levels yields no response. When I overclocked briefly, my voltages were all normal except for CPU, which I changed to 1.425. I'm beginning to think that it may be gigabyte's fault on this one, so I might just call it quits and get another motherboard like the 650 or 680i or asus. I am confounded.


----------



## okorn

Be careful with your ram settings. Have you checked that?

You should easily hit 3Ghz


----------



## p00ndawg

Alright, how do you actually up the clock speed on this board?


----------



## MikersSU

What BIOS is everyone using on this board? I've tried F5 which came preloaded with the board but besides being able to actually save my OC profile correctly, everything else sucked.

I could not reach the same OC I had with F3 BIOS. All in all, I'm pleased with the board (convert from Asus) but I miss the detailed voltage controls and RAM divider manipulation that I had with a pricier Asus board.

Also, once I press CTRL F1 to access the detailed RAM settings, am I supposed to manually set the timings besides the usual suspects? I have my memory set to 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1v (Corsair 6400C4 XMS2). In other words, I'm talking about the 5 or 6 other timing stuff that comes up. Am I supposed to write down what CPU-Z says?

Currently, I have my Q6600 at 3.4Ghz using the stock x9 multi with FSB at 380. My memory however is at 760 with divider at 2.00. I don't mind the lower speed since I do have fairly tight timings. Oh, how the heck do I set the Command Rate on the memory? I can't find it in the BIOS.

*EDIT*: My VCore is 1.4 - I was too lazy to take the VCore down a little and test out stability at lower settings. With Vdroop, it reads 1.355 at idle. I also upped the voltage on FSB by 0.1 and MCH by 0.1 as well.


----------



## SgtSpike

I'm using the default BIOS that came with the board. Not at home, so I can't check the version. I'm not sure about the other 5 or 6 timings that you're talking about, whether to set them manually or not. I wondered about that myself.









How far were you able to get on your Asus board, and what do you think is holding you back on this one? I have noticed that the vdroop on this board is pretty terrible, but I haven't done any research on volt-modding it yet.


----------



## okorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikersSU* 
What BIOS is everyone using on this board? I've tried F5 which came preloaded with the board but besides being able to actually save my OC profile correctly, everything else sucked.

I could not reach the same OC I had with F3 BIOS. All in all, I'm pleased with the board (convert from Asus) but I miss the detailed voltage controls and RAM divider manipulation that I had with a pricier Asus board.

Also, once I press CTRL F1 to access the detailed RAM settings, am I supposed to manually set the timings besides the usual suspects? I have my memory set to 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1v (Corsair 6400C4 XMS2). In other words, I'm talking about the 5 or 6 other timing stuff that comes up. Am I supposed to write down what CPU-Z says?

Currently, I have my Q6600 at 3.4Ghz using the stock x9 multi with FSB at 380. My memory however is at 760 with divider at 2.00. I don't mind the lower speed since I do have fairly tight timings. Oh, how the heck do I set the Command Rate on the memory? I can't find it in the BIOS.

*EDIT*: My VCore is 1.4 - I was too lazy to take the VCore down a little and test out stability at lower settings. With Vdroop, it reads 1.355 at idle. I also upped the voltage on FSB by 0.1 and MCH by 0.1 as well.

Nice 3.4









I would try to lower timings and increase de Mhz


----------



## Criswell

E6700 @ 3.510 GHz, 351 FSB, 1.5Vcore..

I had it running at 438 x 8 to run 3.504 GHz and actually had CPU at 3.6 with a 400 x 9 setting, but this CPU requires too much voltage to run anything past 3.5 Stable..

This board is great though, I highly recommend getting a new NB cooler though, the Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX is what I use since the Thermalright Ultra 120-eXtreme cannot be used with the normal HR-05 unless the HSF is mounted sideways...

Great motherboard for the price.

Also has my RAM at 4-3-3-4 timings at DDR2-842 and just scored a 3DMark06 of 11,078 about 3 mins ago..


----------



## SgtSpike

Awesome, great OC man.


----------



## rcf22

Hey guys, just built my system (as seen in the sig) and I'm trying to start OC'ing it. I set the FSB to 353MHz with a multiplier of 8 to try to get started, but when I open CPU-Z, it says that my multiplier is set at 6. Which of these is correct, and if it is at 6, how can I change it to 8 when that's what th BIOS already says?...


----------



## SgtSpike

That's the Intel SpeedStep technology stepping in... it's reducing the speed of your CPU to save power. Watch what happens to your mutliplier in CPU-Z when you put your CPU under 100% load.

Disable SpeedStep or C1E in the BIOS to keep it from kicking in. I can't remember what it's called on this board in particular, and I'm not home to check it at the moment. Let me know if you have any trouble doing that.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
I would personally recommend it over any other budget board, but I've also heard that the blood iron or IP35's offer some good OCing as well. IMO, this is definitely THE BOARD to have.









And that'd be a good combo of hardware, but you're first upgrade from it would be a new video card.









Hi Sgt,

I purchased and will have in possession (3 days) the Gigabyte P35-DS3L that you love. I will also be using a E-6300 on it for *folding SMP only*. I will have only a SATA WD 80GB hard drive, Lite-on DVD burner/reader and an old ATI Rage 32MB PCI video card. Nothing else. I will be using a CoolerMax 450W psu... I see your using Crucial DDR. I have a stick of Corsair PC6400C4 DDR 1Gb...

Now the question: I see you pushed your fsb to 470 to get that 3.3Ghz OC. Did you do it gradually or made specific steps??

For example: Started with 300fsb, then 350, then 400, then 425, etc... You state that you are using stock volts. Is that still true today??

I know every board is different and so are the cpu and other components. I'm hoping the reach your level of OC. BTW - I will be using a Thermalright Ultima 90 for a heatsink, placing this set up in a Windowed Lian Li PC65-B case that I already own and using Fedora 7 (64 bit native Linux) as a operating system...

Do you have any thoughts or helpful hints on this project of mine??

Thanks in advance for your time,


----------



## rcf22

Thanks for the help, I'm now at 2.9GHz and going up in small steps, I'll report back what I end up with!


----------



## redsox83381

My friend just bought this board and would like to know what a good/cheap northbridge cooler would be; seeing as how the stock heatsink doesn't look like enough.


----------



## MikersSU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *okorn*


Nice 3.4









I would try to lower timings and increase de Mhz


Oh man did I ever try...tonight actually. I kept one receiving BSODS - code 124. I tried dropping the multi to 8, run 400Mhz on FSB to get 1:1 ratio but that didn't pan out.

Like you said, I think I'll try loosening up the timings on the memory and get it back up to speed.

Update: Alrighty. I've brought my memory up to speed if you will. It's running at 400 something I can't remember but here's my CPU-Z validation link. I'm too tired.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=266101


----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


My friend just bought this board and would like to know what a good/cheap northbridge cooler would be; seeing as how the stock heatsink doesn't look like enough.


Definitely the Thermalright HR-05/HR-05 SLI depending on what CPU HSF he is using.. It's great


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


Definitely the Thermalright HR-05/HR-05 SLI depending on what CPU HSF he is using.. It's great










Seems a little expensive.


----------



## PGT96AJT

I just got my board yesterday to replace my Abit IP35-E. I went through 2 of those and neither of them worked correctly. Right now I am at 3.0ghz with all stock voltages on a Zalman 9500 and stable for 4+ hours on orthos (I stopped to flash BIOS).

I have updated the BIOS to F6 because I was getting weird temp readouts from coretemp, everest and speedfan. But that didn't seem to correct the problem. Both cores idle at 9C with and ambient of 22...this does not seem right. But it loaded out to 45 C after 4hrs of orthos which seems about normal.

Anybody else have a temp sensor problem? Or is this a CPU problem?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi Sgt,

I purchased and will have in possession (3 days) the Gigabyte P35-DS3L that you love. I will also be using a E-6300 on it for *folding SMP only*. I will have only a SATA WD 80GB hard drive, Lite-on DVD burner/reader and an old ATI Rage 32MB PCI video card. Nothing else. I will be using a CoolerMax 450W psu... I see your using Crucial DDR. I have a stick of Corsair PC6400C4 DDR 1Gb...

Now the question: I see you pushed your fsb to 470 to get that 3.3Ghz OC. Did you do it gradually or made specific steps??

For example: Started with 300fsb, then 350, then 400, then 425, etc... You state that you are using stock volts. Is that still true today??

I know every board is different and so are the cpu and other components. I'm hoping the reach your level of OC. BTW - I will be using a Thermalright Ultima 90 for a heatsink, placing this set up in a Windowed Lian Li PC65-B case that I already own and using Fedora 7 (64 bit native Linux) as a operating system...

Do you have any thoughts or helpful hints on this project of mine??

Thanks in advance for your time, 


I believe this was my stepping in FSB:
266>300>320>330>340>350>360>380>400>410>420>430>44 0>450>460>470>480>470>475>470

So yeah, small steps. It's too hard to tell what needs more voltage if you take big jumps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


My friend just bought this board and would like to know what a good/cheap northbridge cooler would be; seeing as how the stock heatsink doesn't look like enough.


Not sure, but even up to 470FSB mine isn't overheating, so unless he's really going high, it's not really necessary...


----------



## redsox83381

Problems








Ok I built my friend's rig with E4500 and DS3L and it boots fine but the fan doesn't spin on the stock heatsink. I tired different heatsinks and all the same. It only works when I plug it into one of the systfans 3 pins slots not the cpufans 4 pin where you are supposed to put it. Am I doing something wrong? Does it matter?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


Problems








Ok I built my friend's rig with E4500 and DS3L and it boots fine but the fan doesn't spin on the stock heatsink. I tired different heatsinks and all the same. It only works when I plug it into one of the systfans 3 pins slots not the cpufans 4 pin where you are supposed to put it. Am I doing something wrong? Does it matter?


My fan delays ~ 5 seconds before it comes on when I startup.


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


My fan delays ~ 5 seconds before it comes on when I startup.


Ha maybe I was being paranoid then. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hephaestus

HI, i am completely new to these forums but I have a quick question.

I started to overclock gradually. I have an E4400 Conroe @ 2.0 GHz Stock
I *overclocked* it to 2.2 Ghz ( 220 x 10 rated FSB 880) with 1.392 vcore from what cpuz
tells me.

If i go to 222 it works fine but as soon as i step it up to 223 x 10 it fails on me, the comp
just boots a few times and fails and reverts back to the stock settings. I tried to change
the vcore one at a time but no matter how high the vcore, i cant set it above 222 x 10, i tried 230 x 9, but that didnt work either even though the result is much lower.

i am on the stock heat sink that came with the e4400 conroe

thank you for any help


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hephaestus*


HI, i am completely new to these forums but I have a quick question.

I started to overclock gradually. I have an E4400 Conroe @ 2.0 GHz Stock
I *overclocked* it to 2.2 Ghz ( 220 x 10 rated FSB 880) with 1.392 vcore from what cpuz
tells me.

If i go to 222 it works fine but as soon as i step it up to 223 x 10 it fails on me, the comp
just boots a few times and fails and reverts back to the stock settings. I tried to change
the vcore one at a time but no matter how high the vcore, i cant set it above 222 x 10, i tried 230 x 9, but that didnt work either even though the result is much lower.

i am on the stock heat sink that came with the e4400 conroe

thank you for any help


Hey man,

Can you give more specifics about your OC? What voltages are you using? What kind of RAM do you have, and what speed is it running at? My guess is that your RAM speeds are set incorrectly, and that's what's limiting your OC.


----------



## Hephaestus

Those are my current ram settings.

I havent changed the voltage settings, I have recently reformatted. About
a week ago.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=266538

my Cpuz validation page, if that helps


----------



## SgtSpike

It looks like your memory is running twice as fast as you'd like it for OCing... You want your FSB







RAM Ratio to be 1:1, not 1:2. In your BIOS, change the memory multiplier to 2.00. Right now, it's likely at 4.00. Let me know the results after that, and if you're able to OC farther.


----------



## Hephaestus

Wow I would have never thought of that ! thanks, oc'd to 2.6 now, will slowly
increase later, thanks again, big help


----------



## SgtSpike

Congrats! Let us know how far you get, and of course watch your temperatures with speedfan or coretemp or intel's thermal analysis tool... Are you running on the stock heatsink or do you have aftermarket cooling?


----------



## kdbolt70

wow, how did I miss this thread!? I'm running my Q6600 at 3.3 currently, 1.38Vcore (set to 1.425 in bios... damn Vdroop). 9x multi.


----------



## 455buick

Thanks Sgt!!

< "I believe this was my stepping in FSB:
266>300>320>330>340>350>360>380>400>410>420>430>44 0>450>460>470>480>470>475>470

So yeah, small steps. It's too hard to tell what needs more voltage if you take big jumps." >

That's what I figured as well... Good info and Thanks again for the thread!

Take care,


----------



## Slovak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


My fan delays ~ 5 seconds before it comes on when I startup.


My fan delays too about 5 seconds or so before coming on, but I think it should still work on the cpu fan header on the mobo instead of the other mobo fan header locations.


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slovak*


My fan delays too about 5 seconds or so before coming on, but I think it should still work on the cpu fan header on the mobo instead of the other mobo fan header locations.


Well, the fan would turn on right away when it was in the systfan header but when it was in the CPU header I was to scared to wait 5 seconds because I didn't want to risk damage to the CPU. (This is my friend's computer I'm building so I have to be extra careful)


----------



## SgtSpike

Don't worry, because the heatsink is still on there it'll keep it plenty cool for at least a few minutes without a fan.

Exciting news though guys, I managed to get up to 3.6ghz last night @ 515FSB! I was able to run superpi as well, and got around 16.2 seconds. Had to run more voltage to everything, most notably the memory had to be 2.3v... Anyways, pretty sweet, and I want to see someone out-FSB me on this board!


----------



## Criswell

Those RAM timings are









Nice FSB though, I'll see what I can do here in a sec.


----------



## SgtSpike

Lol, yep they are. But my superpi still improved










EDIT: And you're gonna kill me with those ballistix...


----------



## MikersSU

Speaking of RAM timings, I'm forced to run my Corsair XMS2 6400C4 at JEDEC timings.

I wish I could run at 4-4-4-12 at 2.1v but I had to loosen up to 5-5-5-18 and kept the voltage at 2.1v. Man, the only thing that annoys me about this board is that I can't SEE what voltage I'm choosing. I don't like the fact that I can only do +.x voltage instead of choosing what I want. I understand default is 1.8v but still....

Anyway, I've updated my BIOS last night to F6 so I'm going to see what I can do about the timings (I stepped down from F5 to F3 the day I recieved this board). It'll be a little tricky since I'm running 4GB. I'm up to >900Mhz on thos babies so I'm going to try upping the FSB before my CPU goes all wonky on me forcing me to up the voltage any further. Vcore is currently at ~1.38v in BIOS. Damn you Vdroop!


----------



## rcf22

I'm currently at 3.0 GHz on my E6750 (375FSB x 8), but had a couple of questions about OC'ing in general (pretty new to this):

Should I update my board BIOS if it is working fine now? I'm on F3, but would updating to F5 or F6 help me out at all (short or long term)?

Also, I'm fairly clueless as far as RAM OC'ing goes. I read through some of the guides, but if someone could point me in the direction of a guide (or just explain to me) about RAM timings and speeds, FSB:RAM ratio, and things of that nature.


----------



## MikersSU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


I'm currently at 3.0 GHz on my E6750 (375FSB x 8), but had a couple of questions about OC'ing in general (pretty new to this):

Should I update my board BIOS if it is working fine now? I'm on F3, but would updating to F5 or F6 help me out at all (short or long term)?

Also, I'm fairly clueless as far as RAM OC'ing goes. I read through some of the guides, but if someone could point me in the direction of a guide (or just explain to me) about RAM timings and speeds, FSB:RAM ratio, and things of that nature.


Heya. OC'ing can be really exciting and it'll open your eyes to new ways of tinkering with your toy...being the PC that is.

I started OC'ing my AMD X2 4800 a while back and I can't keep my grubbing little hands off the BIOS everytime I build a new rig.

For the BIOS, it's up to you. I e-mailed Gigabyte tech support about my concerns with the older BIOS and the 45nm die compatibility. They sent me a link to the F6 BIOS and it's working flawlessly. I HATED F5. It limited my OC and apparently caused some memory bandwidth problems. Therefore, I rolled back to F3 till a newer version came out. I flashed just last night and as I'm typing, I'm running my Q6600 at 400 FSB (1st time ever!!) and my memory at 4-4-4-12 2T at 400 Mhz! So, I finally reached my 1:1 OC ratio - awesome!

For a little clarification, you are running now at 375 FSB which is great. If you have DDR2 800 mems, your ideal FSB would be 400 which would make it an even 1:1 ratio. Just make sure that your memories modules are getting the right amount of power. My Corsairs can run at 4-4-4-12 2T at 2.1v. The motherboard default everything to JEDEC settings which makes mine 5-5-5-18 at 1.8v. I don't like that. Look at your memory's optimum settings, use CTRL F1 to access the advanced BIOS menu in M.I.T., change the timings, and up the voltage if need be. If your mems need 2.2v to run at optimum timings, then you'd have to choose +0.4 in the advance menu.

Oh, and for your BIOS question, like me, give F6 a try, if you need the link (it wasn't posted on the web site as of last night), here it is:

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...ProductID=2560

OC is all about experimentation, stability and temperatures. I recommend you use Core Temp or Speedfan. Use Orthos to stress test and memtest to check for memory errors.

Get that FSB up and post!!









EDIT: It's up on the webbie now.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


I'm currently at 3.0 GHz on my E6750 (375FSB x 8), but had a couple of questions about OC'ing in general (pretty new to this):

Should I update my board BIOS if it is working fine now? I'm on F3, but would updating to F5 or F6 help me out at all (short or long term)?

Also, I'm fairly clueless as far as RAM OC'ing goes. I read through some of the guides, but if someone could point me in the direction of a guide (or just explain to me) about RAM timings and speeds, FSB:RAM ratio, and things of that nature.


I wouldn't upgrade the BIOS unless you have a specific reason for doing so. You can look at gigabyte's website at their latest BIOS and see what all has been updated since F3, but unless you see something that you would like to upgrade for, I wouldn't.

The best place to start for RAM timings and OCing is to just set your memory multiplier in the BIOS to 2.00. That will let you acheive the highest OC possible. Let me know if you have any trouble doing that.


----------



## MikersSU

I HATE to double post, but rcf22, use QBIOS to update the BIOS and NOT @BIOS. There's a million posts on Overclock.net that tells horror stories about BIOS updates within windows that went south. It'll brick your mobo if something goes wrong.

Download, use floppy, and QBIOS during bootup. I believe it's F9 or END. In addition, when you're done flashing, SHUT DOWN the pc - no rebooting.

Clear the CMOS via jumper and battery then turn your machine back on. I know it sounds like a massive pita but it's worth it. Once you get the hand of this little procedure, you're that much closer to becoming one of the OC minions.


----------



## stanglx302

Glad I found this thread. A few BIOS questions, if you guys don't mind.

#1 If I set the System Memory Multiplier (SPD) to "auto". It thinks my memory is 667Mhz. I'm absolutely positive it's 533Mhz ram. Any idea why?

#2 Robust Graphics Booster. That's only used if your using the built in graphics, correct? (Which I'm not)

#3 Advanced Bios Features. I have it all at default. Should I mess with any of those?

#4 Power Managment Setup. All at default. Should I mess with any of those?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stanglx302

Oh, and SGTSpike, can you add me to your list?

StangLX302 -- P4 3.0 @ 3.6Mhz, 240fsb, 1.39 vcore


----------



## MikersSU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


Glad I found this thread. A few BIOS questions, if you guys don't mind.

#1 If I set the System Memory Multiplier (SPD) to "auto". It thinks my memory is 667Mhz. I'm absolutely positive it's 533Mhz ram. Any idea why?

#2 Robust Graphics Booster. That's only used if your using the built in graphics, correct? (Which I'm not)

#3 Advanced Bios Features. I have it all at default. Should I mess with any of those?

#4 Power Managment Setup. All at default. Should I mess with any of those?

Thanks in advance.


Hi there! Here are some comments on your items.

1. Download and use CPU-Z. It's a free program and you can find out what your memory's rated timings and voltages are. You can check out SPD and your current settings as well.

2. I didn't touch that setting. When it comes to anything that wants the user to set either from AUTO, XTREEEEME!, or TURBO, I leave the choice to the lowest factor being AUTO or Standard (if available). Sorry, I'm at work and I can't really recall what the BIOS looks like in detail.

3. Now, when you say Advanced BIOS Features, do you mean the portion of the BIOS that you see after you press CTRL-F1? If so, it stays hidden by default. I wish it didn't though since the only way you can tweak FSB voltage and make detailed changes to your system is through the advanced menu..

4. Power management is largely up to you. I usually don't mess with the settings...only because I don't have to.


----------



## stanglx302

#1 *Problem fixed with the latest BIOS flash*. I have CPU-Z already it said it was 533Mhz as well. The old BIOS thought it was 667Mhz for some reason. All good now.

#3 Advanced BIOS Features is the 2nd thing down from the top on the main BIOS page. I know about the F1 trick, this is different. It has settings such as HDD SMART capability, limit CPUID Max to 3, CPU Hyper-Threading, CPU EIST Function and so fourth. I'm still not sure what all that stuff means or does.


----------



## stanglx302

Oh, and one more thing: What power supply is everyone using with this board? I'm using a generic 500w PSU that came with the case (cheap). I know it's probably holding me back. I'm just not sure what I need.


----------



## jbrown

I should be on list. I had my Q6600 @ 3.35... 3.0 now though, didn twanna over do it.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


Oh, and one more thing: What power supply is everyone using with this board? I'm using a generic 500w PSU that came with the case (cheap). I know it's probably holding me back. I'm just not sure what I need.


With only an 8500GT that's probably not holding you back at all. I wouldn't worry about it unless you start running into problems that could be the cause of a bad PSU. I'm using a 500w as well, but it's a name-brand (Xclio Goodpower) that's decently efficient and very stable. Only $50, and worth the eventual upgrade for you when you upgrade to a more power-hungry card. It'll run a 8800GTX just fine btw (based on newegg reviews).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbrown*


I should be on list. I had my Q6600 @ 3.35... 3.0 now though, didn twanna over do it.


What's the other info for your OC? Voltages, FSB?


----------



## rcf22

Hey guys, having some issues here:

As I posted previously, I had successfully OC'd to 375FSB x 8 for a solid 3.0GHz OC. Tonight I tried pushing it up to 400FSB to get the RAM running full speed at 800MHz, but now no matter what settings I have other than default causes the machine to post, but then reboot with the default settings loaded. I was working with BIOS F3, but I updated to F6 and am seeing the same issue. Is there a setting that may have been inadvertantly changed in the BIOS that I should check, or could this be a PSU/voltage problem?


----------



## SgtSpike

Start over. Try going slightly above the stock FSB and see what happens. Make sure you're locking the PCI bus as well.


----------



## MikersSU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
#3 Advanced BIOS Features is the 2nd thing down from the top on the main BIOS page. I know about the F1 trick, this is different. It has settings such as HDD SMART capability, limit CPUID Max to 3, CPU Hyper-Threading, CPU EIST Function and so fourth. I'm still not sure what all that stuff means or does.

I turn off the EIST function. I believe that's the feature that when idle, it takes your CPU's multi down a few pegs to conserve power and such. Apparently, it causes stability problems when overclocking is involved.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
Oh, and one more thing: What power supply is everyone using with this board? I'm using a generic 500w PSU that came with the case (cheap). I know it's probably holding me back. I'm just not sure what I need.

I use PC Power and Cooling Silencer 610W. I love it. It really is quiet, stable as a rock, great efficiency, and provide a ton of amps to the rails. PC Power and Cooling psu's are on the expensive side but if you find any reviews out there, they're all favorable. If you want to be able to run quad graphics, there's a 750W version. The copper finish one is pretty popular - and it came down in price fairly recently on Clubit.com and Newegg.com.

As a side note, I've brought my 3.6 overclock back down to 3.42. About 1/2 hour into prime stress testing, 1 core would crap out. So....there. But with BIOS F6, I was able to at least boot into Vista and XP and run apps that didn't load the cores to 100 percent.


----------



## MikersSU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
Hey guys, having some issues here:

As I posted previously, I had successfully OC'd to 375FSB x 8 for a solid 3.0GHz OC. Tonight I tried pushing it up to 400FSB to get the RAM running full speed at 800MHz, but now no matter what settings I have other than default causes the machine to post, but then reboot with the default settings loaded. I was working with BIOS F3, but I updated to F6 and am seeing the same issue. Is there a setting that may have been inadvertantly changed in the BIOS that I should check, or could this be a PSU/voltage problem?

Just as the Sarge stated, start slow. In addition, did you up the voltage slightly on the FSB? I have mine at +0.1 and MCH at +0.1 as well. I noticed that those settings helped in acheiving stability on my machine. Once you set BIOS with settings that are at least half way stable, the BIOS will POST normally with your setting as opposed to the default.


----------



## rcf22

Things tried:

338FSB x 8 (5 above stock)
338FSB x 8 with +0.1 CPU voltage

Memory was set to 2.00 (676Mhz) both trials

Again, I had successfully overclocked to 375FSB with no problem and ran it at that stable for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## SgtSpike

Hmmm... that's pretty odd. To be honest I don't know what the problem could be. It's obviously not your processor or memory, so it's got to have something to do with the board. Have you completely reset the BIOS to defaults, and then tried OCing from there?


----------



## rcf22

No, I suppose I will clear the CMOS and start afresh and let you guys know what happens.


----------



## rcf22

Success! Up to 400FSB without raising any voltages yet. Here are some screens from CPU-Z for you guys. Thanks for the tips, and I hope to crank it up to 3.6GHz or so when I get a better CPU cooler! (still running stock right now)

I am going to run Orthos overnight tonight to see if it's stable. If not, might have to increase some voltage, I suppose.


----------



## SgtSpike

Awesome, glad it worked for ya!

BTW, what are your temps looking like @ 3.0ghz? You might be able to sneak it up to 3.6 just for validation...


----------



## shajbot

Add me to the club, Shajbot - C2D E4300 1.8Ghz @ 3.0ghz, 334fsb, 1.325 vcore (stock). Been having for about 3 months, still running great.


----------



## Andrmgic

Hey folks,

I found this thread when I was looking for an affordable motherboard to use for my friend's computer after getting a DOA Abit IP35 Pro. I went ahead and picked it up and it works great!

Since things are working, I decided it was time for some overclocking.

I have a G0 stepping Q6600 cpu and I bought a Tuniq Tower 120 to handle the cooling. The surface was slightly reflective, so I didn't bother lapping it.

I'm currently running at 3.2ghz 8x 400fsb, memory at 2.0 ratio

However, I think my temps are too high, or at least, higher than I'd like them to be. Here things are at Idle - (light websurfing, etc.)










I was afraid to put the system under load with idle temps this high. I don't really need to go farther than 3.2, but I wouldn't mind some suggestions as to what normal temperatures should be.

Thanks!


----------



## toparis

Hey, im new at overclocking and everything, and i need some help

i have a p35ds3l board with a 4500 i want to up it some and i was wondering how... i know how to use BIOS some, and i have tried to up the FSB before but my computer just crashes and wont start, so i know i have to do something else besides increase FSB and im not sure how memory timings work either... if someone else has this setup can you walk me through what to do...

thanks

i apreciate you help


----------



## pauldovi

I have a DS3R... I can definitely say that the DS3X, where X is R or L is an amazing product series.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andrmgic*


However, I think my temps are too high, or at least, higher than I'd like them to be. Here things are at Idle - (light websurfing, etc.)

I was afraid to put the system under load with idle temps this high. I don't really need to go farther than 3.2, but I wouldn't mind some suggestions as to what normal temperatures should be.

Thanks!


Get an ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro CPU cooler from Newegg for just $20.00 plus shipping. You wouldn't believe the difference it makes. Mine would get soooooooo hot, it would shut off and I'd have to pop the side panel off and let it cool down. Now, It doesn't even get close to overheating AND I'm running a higher overclock.


----------



## Criswell

*Hey can we have a list for the fastest SuperPi times and 3DMark06 rankings for this mobo SgtSpike?

Here's all the Thermalright on my Motherboard, it's pretty heavy now








*


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andrmgic* 
Hey folks,

I found this thread when I was looking for an affordable motherboard to use for my friend's computer after getting a DOA Abit IP35 Pro. I went ahead and picked it up and it works great!

Since things are working, I decided it was time for some overclocking.

I have a G0 stepping Q6600 cpu and I bought a Tuniq Tower 120 to handle the cooling. The surface was slightly reflective, so I didn't bother lapping it.

I'm currently running at 3.2ghz 8x 400fsb, memory at 2.0 ratio

However, I think my temps are too high, or at least, higher than I'd like them to be. Here things are at Idle - (light websurfing, etc.)

I was afraid to put the system under load with idle temps this high. I don't really need to go farther than 3.2, but I wouldn't mind some suggestions as to what normal temperatures should be.

Thanks!

Those temps do seem pretty high for the cooler you've got. I don't have any experience with the Q6600 and temperatures, so you might want to just create a new thread in the "Intel - Processors" subforum. I do know that there's plenty of G0 owners here, so you shouldn't have any trouble getting answers to your questions! My only suggestion is to try and reseat it with less thermal paste - it's a common mistake people make to put on too much thermal paste, and it can really hurt your temperatures...









Also, please fill out your system specs by using the "User CP" link at the top of the page. Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toparis* 
Hey, im new at overclocking and everything, and i need some help

i have a p35ds3l board with a 4500 i want to up it some and i was wondering how... i know how to use BIOS some, and i have tried to up the FSB before but my computer just crashes and wont start, so i know i have to do something else besides increase FSB and im not sure how memory timings work either... if someone else has this setup can you walk me through what to do...

thanks

i apreciate you help

I think we need to know more information about what exactly you are doing to attempt an overclock. What FSB are you changing your motherboard to? Also, have you changed any of the voltages? If your voltages are still on Auto, you need to change them to Manual and adjust them when you OC.

Also, please fill our your system specs by using the "User CP" link at the top of the page. That will help us help you better!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
*Hey can we have a list for the fastest SuperPi times and 3DMark06 rankings for this mobo SgtSpike?

Here's all the Thermalright on my Motherboard, it's pretty heavy now








*

Yeah, that's a good idea, I'll have to add that in... in the meantime, anyone who wants to post their 3dmark/superpi times, go for it and I'll make new lists for those.


----------



## Criswell

*3DMark06 = 11,078
SuperPi 1M = 14.663s*


----------



## stanglx302

I just got a hair over 4.0 Ghz out of a Pentuim 4 Prescott 3.0 Ghz!!! Not going any higher. This was my goal. I ended up upping my Vcore just a few notches. That's what was holding me back this whole time. I've been running Orthos for almost 2 hours now and it's doing just fine.









SgtSpike, can you update me on your list?? Attached is a pic of CPU-Z and Speedfan for temps under 100% load (Temp 2).


----------



## Dom_sufc

Ok, alot of posts here, so I searched "sound" and found nothing...

Straight to the prob. Im having problems getting sound to work with this board.

I installed all the drivers from the disk, plugged it all in correctly ect. I can even hear the demo In the Realtek Audio manager... But nothing else.

Its really driving me crazy!


----------



## PGT96AJT

I can't seem to find the CPU multiplier function in the BIOS. Right now I am stuck at 2.96ghz and I want to lower the multi to see if it is a FSB problem or a CPU problem. Right now I top out at 370 FSB.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Ok, alot of posts here, so I searched "sound" and found nothing...

Straight to the prob. Im having problems getting sound to work with this board.

I installed all the drivers from the disk, plugged it all in correctly ect. I can even hear the demo In the Realtek Audio manager... But nothing else.

Its really driving me crazy!


Hmmm... go to Start --> Programs --> Accessories --> Entertainment --> Volume Control.
Then click on Options --> Properties, and ensure the correct mixer device is selected.
Click Ok, then ensure all of the channels except Line-In and Microphone are not muted.
Tell us results after that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


I can't seem to find the CPU multiplier function in the BIOS. Right now I am stuck at 2.96ghz and I want to lower the multi to see if it is a FSB problem or a CPU problem. Right now I top out at 370 FSB.


Make sure to lower your memory multiplier to 2.00. It shouldn't be a FSB problem, as I got up to 470FSB on stock voltage with this board. Honestly I can't remember where the multiplier options for the processor are, but I know I've seen them in the BIOS. Keep looking if you really want to change it, you'll find it.


----------



## PGT96AJT

My memory is running at 2.0 and only 740mhz (DDR2 800).


----------



## SgtSpike

Try giving it a little more vcore (like up to 1.35 or 1.375) if you still can't find the multiplier... that would also tell you whether it is the processor or not.


----------



## PGT96AJT

I hit a giant wall. I am 8+ hr prime stable at 365 FSB on all stock voltages to even try to boot into windows at 370 I need +0.2V on the FSB and 1.45v vcore.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Hmmm... go to Start --> Programs --> Accessories --> Entertainment --> Volume Control.
Then click on Options --> Properties, and ensure the correct mixer device is selected.
Click Ok, then ensure all of the channels except Line-In and Microphone are not muted.
Tell us results after that.










I cant even access those options, it says I dont have the hardware installed.

Here is a pic, sorry for the low quality.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...ze/big/cat/500


----------



## Dom_sufc

No other Ideas anyone?

My computer is usless without sound!

Its getting me down a bit, seen as I spent over a month building this system. I didnt expect problems when I actually had everything!


----------



## d3daiM

I was disappointed that the DS3L didn't have RAID support..

But I had a bit of success with my overclock. I will post later tonight.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


No other Ideas anyone?

My computer is usless without sound!

Its getting me down a bit, seen as I spent over a month building this system. I didnt expect problems when I actually had everything!










Well, you could always go down to your local goodwill or salvation army and pick up a sound card for $3... try it out and see if it works any better. The only other thing I can think of is reinstalling Windows. Or google than error message you get about mixers not being available, see if someone else had the same problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3daiM*


I was disappointed that the DS3L didn't have RAID support..

But I had a bit of success with my overclock. I will post later tonight.


Yeah... I already have a sata raid PCI card ($30), and it works fine enough to where I don't need onboard raid. Otherwise I would have bought the DS3R.


----------



## rcf22

Hey guys, I'm having weird issues with my PS/2 ports. After about 20-30 minutes of use, they simply stop responding. I know it is the PS/2 ports, because I've unplugged my mouse from the USB->PS/2 converter and plugged it into a USB port and it works fine. I had updated to BIOS F6, but that caused me to see the problem for the first time, so I rolled back to F3, but the issue recurrs.

I can't say this 100%, but it seems like the issue has always occured when I'm playing TF2. Is this a possible cause? Or is this something MOBO related?


----------



## d3daiM

d3daiM - Q6600 @ 3.69ghz, 419FSB, 1.45vcore, +.1v FSB, +.1v MCH, 2.2v DRAM (CPU-Z Validation)

Prime Stable.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Well, you could always go down to your local goodwill or salvation army and pick up a sound card for $3... try it out and see if it works any better. The only other thing I can think of is reinstalling Windows. Or google than error message you get about mixers not being available, see if someone else had the same problem.


Ok bud will do. It seems to be the easiest soloution.

I'll update later









Thats to the new sound card anyway. Im already on a fresh windows install ;D


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
Hey guys, I'm having weird issues with my PS/2 ports. After about 20-30 minutes of use, they simply stop responding. I know it is the PS/2 ports, because I've unplugged my mouse from the USB->PS/2 converter and plugged it into a USB port and it works fine. I had updated to BIOS F6, but that caused me to see the problem for the first time, so I rolled back to F3, but the issue recurrs.

I can't say this 100%, but it seems like the issue has always occured when I'm playing TF2. Is this a possible cause? Or is this something MOBO related?

If it's only in TF2, then I would say it's a software error. Not sure what kind of software error would cause that, but some googling might give you an answer. If it's in more than one app, it's likely a mobo problem, and you should RMA your board. My two cents.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3daiM* 
d3daiM - Q6600 @ 3.69ghz, 419FSB, 1.45vcore, +.1v FSB, +.1v MCH, 2.2v DRAM (CPU-Z Validation)

Prime Stable.

Dang, that's a nice OC for that Q6600... is it a G0?


----------



## SID_MX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
No other Ideas anyone?

My computer is usless without sound!

Its getting me down a bit, seen as I spent over a month building this system. I didnt expect problems when I actually had everything!









Hi Dom_sufc 1st sorry for my bad english, well as you can see i own the same board and i already fix the sound issue, not sure if it's the exact same issue but sounds identical to mine, if you use the driver that came with the motherboard CD then is the same issue, it seems that this driver is messed. i don't know what but it didn'd work for me so this is what i do:

1 uninstall the realtek sound driver then reboot.

2 install microsoft HD Audio bus, youÂ´ll need XP CD in you tray.

3 go to realtek website & download the latest driver & just intall it. That's all ! your sound now must be working if it's not pm me.

Realtek HD Audio Driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/...Audio%20Codecs


----------



## Dezixn

I have a quick question for someone... What is the default voltage for memory on this board?

All it shows is default and then +.1 +.2 ect...

It's the same for all of the GA-P35-DS3x boards i believe, but i figured i could ask here.


----------



## PGT96AJT

I know my default voltage is 1.8V but that is also the voltage my RAM specifies. So I am not sure if the board defaults to 1.8V or if it runs by SPD.


----------



## MrBogard

Can someone give me some much needed advice?

I'm thinking about purchasing this motherboard very soon (the price is awesome) along with 2 GB of Ballistix memory (DDR2 800) and an E6850. I know the E6850 comes at a premium, but I like the fact that it's already 3.0GHz, which makes me feel better about its base performance if I don't have much luck overclocking it.

My question is basically begins here: Is this combination of hardware reasonable for overclocking, and if so, what sort of results might I expect? I was a little discouraged when I found this thread, because it seems like no one has even tried OCing the E6850 on this board. I also don't know much about the ram configuration, and if that's a wise choice to pair with this motherboard and CPU, when I have my mind set on overclocking the thing if possible.

If this isn't a good solution, can someone point me in a better direction? I'd like to stick with the E6850 if possible. I basically need as much advice as possible on overclocking this thing, as I haven't overclocked any current intel hardware (I haven't even owned an intel chip in generations here) which sort of puts me back on square one.

If someone could give me some insight into the overclocking process for this motherboard, CPU, and ram configuration (my hearts not set on the ram -- if there's something better please let me know) and maybe suggest an adequate cooler as well, I would be very grateful.

I'm looking to make this leap within the next month or so.. and then I'll be buying an 8800GT shortly after that. I don't need someone to hold my hand through the process of setting this thing up, but any insight into what information I'll need to make this a successful operation would be great. If I could get some additional power out of my E6850 I would be thrilled.

Thanks!


----------



## shajbot

The E6850 and the ballistix's in shouldn't be a problem. The board is just too great itself.

Here's more you can read about the board.
http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Products...ProductID=2560


----------



## Slovak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dezixn*


I have a quick question for someone... What is the default voltage for memory on this board?

All it shows is default and then +.1 +.2 ect...

It's the same for all of the GA-P35-DS3x boards i believe, but i figured i could ask here.


It defaults at 1.8v, so if your ram specifies say 2.1v, then bump it up 0.3v to get 2.1v.


----------



## Slovak

I got a weird issue with this board. Periodically while doing whatever, from browsing the web, to playing video games the mobo will beep and the os will freeze. Sometimes it just makes a series of short beeps, sometimes it makes 3 short followed by 1 long beep, not 1 long followed by 3 short, which would be video related, plus it never beeps on startup, just randomly while already running. I called Gigabyte, and they say if the mobo does not beep at start up and only beeps while already up and running that something is probably dying like a fan or something that stops and restarts etc throwing an alarm through the bios. Then it stops and unfreezes itself, which does not require a reboot. The system specs for this board are as follows...
P35-DS3L f6 bios
E2180
stock hsf
Sapphire X1950 Pro
Soundblaster audio
LG dvd burner
WinXP home
Firestix ram
PCPC 610 psu

I've already replaced the psu and the vid card through rma, so I know it's not that causing the problems. I can run memtest for 6 or 8 hours with no errors, and I can run orthos on blend test for 6 hours or so too with no errors either. System IS NOT overclocked and running at stock speeds. My cpu fan delays like 5 seconds before starting to spin when powered on like a few others have already stated earlier in this thread.. CPU temps never go above 50c according to core temp and tat while blend testing with orthos. Any ideas as I am pulling my hair out trying to figure this out?


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
The E6850 and the ballistix's in shouldn't be a problem. The board is just too great itself.

Here's more you can read about the board.
http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Products...ProductID=2560

Thanks Shajbot. What would I have to know about configuring the memory to prep that combo for overclocking -- and what do I need to know to OC a newer intel system in general. I haven't done an overclock since I owned.. uhm.. a Celeron 333Mhz chip. Is there a guide specific to this motherboard that might help me configure it?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBogard*


Can someone give me some much needed advice?

I'm thinking about purchasing this motherboard very soon (the price is awesome) along with 2 GB of Ballistix memory (DDR2 800) and an E6850. I know the E6850 comes at a premium, but I like the fact that it's already 3.0GHz, which makes me feel better about its base performance if I don't have much luck overclocking it.

My question is basically begins here: Is this combination of hardware reasonable for overclocking, and if so, what sort of results might I expect? I was a little discouraged when I found this thread, because it seems like no one has even tried OCing the E6850 on this board. I also don't know much about the ram configuration, and if that's a wise choice to pair with this motherboard and CPU, when I have my mind set on overclocking the thing if possible.

If this isn't a good solution, can someone point me in a better direction? I'd like to stick with the E6850 if possible. I basically need as much advice as possible on overclocking this thing, as I haven't overclocked any current intel hardware (I haven't even owned an intel chip in generations here) which sort of puts me back on square one.

If someone could give me some insight into the overclocking process for this motherboard, CPU, and ram configuration (my hearts not set on the ram -- if there's something better please let me know) and maybe suggest an adequate cooler as well, I would be very grateful.

I'm looking to make this leap within the next month or so.. and then I'll be buying an 8800GT shortly after that. I don't need someone to hold my hand through the process of setting this thing up, but any insight into what information I'll need to make this a successful operation would be great. If I could get some additional power out of my E6850 I would be thrilled.

Thanks!


That combination sounds perfect to me. Ballistix are compatible with this board, and you won't need higher speed than 800mhz for a 6850, since the multi is unlocked. Shouldn't have any problems whatsoever, and your only barrier will likely be heat.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slovak*


I got a weird issue with this board. Periodically while doing whatever, from browsing the web, to playing video games the mobo will beep and the os will freeze. Sometimes it just makes a series of short beeps, sometimes it makes 3 short followed by 1 long beep, not 1 long followed by 3 short, which would be video related, plus it never beeps on startup, just randomly while already running. I called Gigabyte, and they say if the mobo does not beep at start up and only beeps while already up and running that something is probably dying like a fan or something that stops and restarts etc throwing an alarm through the bios. Then it stops and unfreezes itself, which does not require a reboot. The system specs for this board are as follows...
P35-DS3L f6 bios
E2180
stock hsf
Sapphire X1950 Pro
Soundblaster audio
LG dvd burner
WinXP home
Firestix ram
PCPC 610 psu

I've already replaced the psu and the vid card through rma, so I know it's not that causing the problems. I can run memtest for 6 or 8 hours with no errors, and I can run orthos on blend test for 6 hours or so too with no errors either. System IS NOT overclocked and running at stock speeds. My cpu fan delays like 5 seconds before starting to spin when powered on like a few others have already stated earlier in this thread.. CPU temps never go above 50c according to core temp and tat while blend testing with orthos. Any ideas as I am pulling my hair out trying to figure this out?


Try checking the event log in Windows. Control Panel --> Administrative Tools --> Event Log

Other thing I would try is contacting Gigabyte tech support and ask what the beep sequences mean... "sometimes it makes 3 short followed by 1 long beep"


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


That combination sounds perfect to me. Ballistix are compatible with this board, and you won't need higher speed than 800mhz for a 6850, since the multi is unlocked. Shouldn't have any problems whatsoever, and your only barrier will likely be heat.










Mutli is unlocked? I thought it was locked on all of the "E" C2D's. Now you're just confusing me even more









How does this ram (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098) stack up against this (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146565) -- is the Ballistix worth the $40 premium? I wouldn't mind trimming some cost here and there when possible, but quality is ultimately important to me as well.

Sorry if all these newbie questions are a bit much.. I just want to make sure I love my new upgrade before I commit to it.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBogard*


Mutli is unlocked? I thought it was locked on all of the "E" C2D's. Now you're just confusing me even more









How does this ram (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098) stack up against this (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146565) -- is the Ballistix worth the $40 premium? I wouldn't mind trimming some cost here and there when possible, but quality is ultimately important to me as well.

Sorry if all these newbie questions are a bit much.. I just want to make sure I love my new upgrade before I commit to it.


Sorry, you're right. I was thinking of the X6800. The E6850 is locked at a 9x multi, which will get you up to 3.6ghz on stock clocks with the memory. At 1000mhz on the memory, which I've heard Ballistix can do pretty easily, you'll be up to 4.5ghz, and props to you if you've got cooling that can handle that!







Basically, you still won't have to worry about the memory being a bottleneck with that setup.

In regards to the memory, that set of G'Skills is the same set I have, and I've been quite happy with them. I don't think they are of lower quality than the Ballistix, but the Ballistix will probably clock higher as they can handle more voltage. All in all, you probably won't notice much of a difference between the two.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Sorry, you're right. I was thinking of the X6800. The E6850 is locked at a 9x multi, which will get you up to 3.6ghz on stock clocks with the memory. At 1000mhz on the memory, which I've heard Ballistix can do pretty easily, you'll be up to 4.5ghz, and props to you if you've got cooling that can handle that!







Basically, you still won't have to worry about the memory being a bottleneck with that setup.

In regards to the memory, that set of G'Skills is the same set I have, and I've been quite happy with them. I don't think they are of lower quality than the Ballistix, but the Ballistix will probably clock higher as they can handle more voltage. All in all, you probably won't notice much of a difference between the two.









Would 3.6GHz be some sort of ceiling for that configuration? I've heard of people getting the E6850 to 3.8Ghz comfortably on air cooling -- there's a lot of room between 3.6 and 4.5GHz for me to play around in, right? How complicated is configuring an Intel OC now adays, specifically with this board?

Thanks for your help btw, I do appreciate it. I'll probably be back for more once I actually have this stuff in my hand and installed


----------



## iewgnem

I'm looking to buy the P35-DS3L, but I'm also considering a DS3R with that "Ultra Durable" thing, here my planned setup

Penryn Q9450 (Jan 08)
Patriot Extreme Performance DDR2 6400 (D9) (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220144)
G92 8800GTS (should come out by Jan 08)
Rosewill RP600V2 600W PSU
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182032)
etc.
Thermaltake Ultra120 extreme

Friend is returning to Canada on Xmas so buying the mobo during Xmas is not an option (stuff are pretty expensive here in Canada, even with the new exchange rate)

Since I'm getting a 45nm Penryn, I'm planning on overclocking it 24/7, now the 45nm CPU with ultra120 isn't what I'm worried about, but the motherboard will definitely feel the pain.

Which is why I'm considering if it's worth it to spend an extra $30 on the DS4R with "Ultra Durable 2" over the DS3L with regular iron chokes and mosfets for the voltage regulator. According to Gigabyte UD2 will deliver "Dramatically Lower Temperature and Longer System Lifespan", so the question is, should I get the DS3R or just the DS3L?

Thanks.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBogard* 
Would 3.6GHz be some sort of ceiling for that configuration? I've heard of people getting the E6850 to 3.8Ghz comfortably on air cooling -- there's a lot of room between 3.6 and 4.5GHz for me to play around in, right? How complicated is configuring an Intel OC now adays, specifically with this board?

Thanks for your help btw, I do appreciate it. I'll probably be back for more once I actually have this stuff in my hand and installed









Yep, your memory and motherboard will be able to handle that proc up to 4.5ghz easy, possibly more. So you'll have plenty of room to play with. And Intel OCing, esp on this board, is a piece of cake.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *iewgnem* 
I'm looking to buy the P35-DS3L, but I'm also considering a DS3R with that "Ultra Durable" thing, here my planned setup

Penryn Q9450 (Jan 08)
Patriot Extreme Performance DDR2 6400 (D9) (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220144)
G92 8800GTS (should come out by Jan 08)
Rosewill RP600V2 600W PSU
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182032)
etc.
Thermaltake Ultra120 extreme

Friend is returning to Canada on Xmas so buying the mobo during Xmas is not an option (stuff are pretty expensive here in Canada, even with the new exchange rate)

Since I'm getting a 45nm Penryn, I'm planning on overclocking it 24/7, now the 45nm CPU with ultra120 isn't what I'm worried about, but the motherboard will definitely feel the pain.

Which is why I'm considering if it's worth it to spend an extra $30 on the DS4R with "Ultra Durable 2" over the DS3L with regular iron chokes and mosfets for the voltage regulator. According to Gigabyte UD2 will deliver "Dramatically Lower Temperature and Longer System Lifespan", so the question is, should I get the DS3R or just the DS3L?

Thanks.

The build looks great. Honestly I haven't heard anything about the UD2 from Gigabyte, but it sounds good. With only $30 more, I would go for it if you have the room in your budget.


----------



## Pup Trainer

Hello folks!
Going to build a machine and go with a the *GA-P35-DS3L* and give it a *Q6600* cpu despite some of "the hick-ups" I have read about this board.

I really want this to run nice and clock it a bit to at least 3GHz...I have built quite a few machines, but I am not the brightest bulb when it comes to a few things! The first 2 that jump out is overclocking and ram..in fact I will admit I am just plain RAM STUPID, so please feel free to flame, but feel free to help me as well....please?

I really need help with picking out my memory for this new unit, and what i need to know is...Should I go with *DDR2 1066* or *DDR2 800* with this mobo and cpu combo? I know the 800 is really cheap right now, but if I will gain a lot and be more stable with 1066, then that is the way I will go. As I said, I want to clock the Q6600 to around 3GHz, and from what I have read, it does not seem like that will be any problem at all, I just want this thing to be fast and stable as possible. Any advice from you guys in trying to help me configure this and me getting a better understanding would be great!

Also, I am *not* going to install a 64 bit O.S....Sticking with 32 bit XP PRO for now, so will I be hurting or helping this adventure by putting 4x1 (4)gigs of ram in this system?

Most likely going with a *GeForce 8800GT* card already have a brand new *Thermaltake TOUGHPOWER 700W* PSU(on sale+40 buck rebate plus a gift certificate from frys i have been sitting on for a year, got it for almost nothing out of my pocket) as well if that makes any diff to the thought process here.

I really appreciate any help and /or direction you folks could give me! Thanks!


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pup Trainer* 
Hello folks!
Going to build a machine and go with a the *GA-P35-DS3L* and give it a *Q6600* cpu despite some of "the hick-ups" I have read about this board.

I really want this to run nice and clock it a bit to at least 3GHz...I have built quite a few machines, but I am not the brightest bulb when it comes to a few things! The first 2 that jump out is overclocking and ram..in fact I will admit I am just plain RAM STUPID, so please feel free to flame, but feel free to help me as well....please?

I really need help with picking out my memory for this new unit, and what i need to know is...Should I go with *DDR2 1066* or *DDR2 800* with this mobo and cpu combo? I know the 800 is really cheap right now, but if I will gain a lot and be more stable with 1066, then that is the way I will go. As I said, I want to clock the Q6600 to around 3GHz, and from what I have read, it does not seem like that will be any problem at all, I just want this thing to be fast and stable as possible. Any advice from you guys in trying to help me configure this and me getting a better understanding would be great!

Also, I am *not* going to install a 64 bit O.S....Sticking with 32 bit XP PRO for now, so will I be hurting or helping this adventure by putting 4x1 (4)gigs of ram in this system?

Most likely going with a *GeForce 8800GT* card already have a brand new *Thermaltake TOUGHPOWER 700W* PSU(on sale+40 buck rebate plus a gift certificate from frys i have been sitting on for a year, got it for almost nothing out of my pocket) as well if that makes any diff to the thought process here.

I really appreciate any help and /or direction you folks could give me! Thanks!

With a Q6600, ram will not be a holdup. It's got a 10x multiplier, which means that even if you had 667mhz memory, you could get to 3.3ghz without an OC on the memory. With that said, go with some 800mhz, you'll do fine with that.

Also, DO NOT get 4x1GB, do 2x2GB or 2x1GB. Lots of boards have problems with four sticks and trying to OC, and I'm pretty sure this is one of them.

The rest of your build looks great!


----------



## Jhanfosho

Hey guys,
I am thinking about getting this board for my new rig that i am building. I was wondering if this board will support the 45nm intel cpu's?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jhanfosho*


Hey guys, 
I am thinking about getting this board for my new rig that i am building. I was wondering if this board will support the 45nm intel cpu's?


Yep, though you might have to apply a BIOS update. I imagine all the boards being shipped now have the F6 BIOS though, which is the one that supports the new 45nm CPUs.


----------



## MrBogard

Well, this is what I'm currently looking to pick up within the next few weeks. I think a few components may well end up being Christmas gifts, so I probably won't actually do the build until December 25th.

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182017
Ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146565
Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128059
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115028
Cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835154001

This will all be going into my current case (Thermaltake Armor) which houses my current rig (A64 3200+, DFI Lanparty NF4, and a-gig-o-ram) and I'm really looking forward to the leap in performance I'm looking at, especially when I consider the possibilities of an overclock. I'm going to be adding an 8800GT (potentially the 700MHz EVGA board, if it ever comes back in stock on their direct store) soon after the initial upgrade. I can't wait to see my games fly. I currently play COD4 quite a bit on my current rig (with a 6800GT) and I think I'm in for quite a treat.

Should I be worried about the lack of PCI-E 2.0? What benefits might I be missing out on there? I might want to upgrade to the 9 series Geforce next summer (which hopefully still sees a massive improvement on the same CPU, etc) and I'm wondering if not having the newly released spec might hurt me.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Pup Trainer

Thanks a lot, SgtSpike for your direction!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


With a Q6600, ram will not be a holdup. It's got a 10x multiplier, which means that even if you had 667mhz memory, you could get to 3.3ghz without an OC on the memory. With that said, go with some 800mhz, you'll do fine with that.

Also, DO NOT get 4x1GB, do 2x2GB or 2x1GB. Lots of boards have problems with four sticks and trying to OC, and I'm pretty sure this is one of them.

The rest of your build looks great!










Now the quesion is, Gigabyte does not list a 2 gig modual on thier memory list, so any suggestions you might have for that would be great! or am I looking at more of a trial and error situation here?









Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## Slovak

Just wanted to let you guys know that the beeping and freezing on my sons was due to the mouse going bad. It died and since the new mouse is on there he has had no problems.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBogard*


Well, this is what I'm currently looking to pick up within the next few weeks. I think a few components may well end up being Christmas gifts, so I probably won't actually do the build until December 25th.

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182017
Ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146565
Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128059
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115028
Cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835154001

This will all be going into my current case (Thermaltake Armor) which houses my current rig (A64 3200+, DFI Lanparty NF4, and a-gig-o-ram) and I'm really looking forward to the leap in performance I'm looking at, especially when I consider the possibilities of an overclock. I'm going to be adding an 8800GT (potentially the 700MHz EVGA board, if it ever comes back in stock on their direct store) soon after the initial upgrade. I can't wait to see my games fly. I currently play COD4 quite a bit on my current rig (with a 6800GT) and I think I'm in for quite a treat.

Should I be worried about the lack of PCI-E 2.0? What benefits might I be missing out on there? I might want to upgrade to the 9 series Geforce next summer (which hopefully still sees a massive improvement on the same CPU, etc) and I'm wondering if not having the newly released spec might hurt me.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


I wouldn't worry about the lack of PCI-E 2. It just increases bandwidth available, but unless you're running SLI or Crossfire, it won't make a difference. Your 16x slot is still 16x in PCI-E 2.0, not any faster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pup Trainer*


Thanks a lot, SgtSpike for your direction!

Now the quesion is, Gigabyte does not list a 2 gig modual on thier memory list, so any suggestions you might have for that would be great! or am I looking at more of a trial and error situation here?









Thanks again for your reply!


There were a couple 2GB modules listed on the compatibility list, but I imagine that most would be compatible. Those are just the ones that they guarantee. With that said, I would just go with 2x1GB, and not worry about getting 4GB now. It won't make a huge difference for now, and that way you're sure it's compatibile with the board. I'd take a bet than most 2GB modules are compatible with it though, even if it's not stated on the list Gigabyte has.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slovak*


Just wanted to let you guys know that the beeping and freezing on my sons was due to the mouse going bad. It died and since the new mouse is on there he has had no problems.


Thanks for the report back.


----------



## MrBogard

I've been struggling to pick my CPU lately, mostly between the E6750 and E6850 -- and now taking a peak at intel's roadmap has just made it that much harder. If the E8400 _really_ ships in January, and I'm able to get one in January, it's going to be hard _not_ to wait for it. It would get me that 9x multiplier and 3.0Ghz stock performance at a simular price to the E6850, and an additional 2mb of L2. I'm not tempted to just buy my memory, motherboard, PSU, and cooler now -- and then sit on them for a month or so while I wait for the E8400 to ship.

That just complicates some other decisions as well though. If I do wait until January, maybe I should hold off on ordering my 8800GT until then too, just to see if the next revision to the G92 isn't out by then.. people have talked about the possibility of a new GTS for a while now.


----------



## Slovak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBogard*


ip.

That just complicates some other decisions as well though. If I do wait until January, maybe I should hold off on ordering my 8800GT until then too, just to see if the next revision to the G92 isn't out by then.. people have talked about the possibility of a new GTS for a while now.


If you can wait, then wait, the 8800gt ought to be cheaper by then too.


----------



## Crrust

Wife's Rig running E4300 stable 24/7 @ 3.204GHz.







Multiplier at 9, FSB at 356, vcore at 1.375, NB at +0.2, FSB at +0.2. I have tried 3.3 and higher but could not get it stable without an unacceptable increase in voltage. I am cooling with air and temperatures quickly become an issue. I am sold on these Gigabyte P35 boards. I just ordered the GA-P35-DS4 Rev 2.0 to replace my P5B Deluxe in my rig. Looking to get an E6750 to 3.8GHz or higher.


----------



## Kill Phil

Hitting 3.0 (9x333) easy, no voltage changes so far. Gonna stress this overnight to burn in fresh AS5. Getting 42C on both cores but so so far heat is not an issue. Looking at bumping vcore to 1.375 tomorrow.

Will get back tomorrow night with some new numbers.


----------



## Pup Trainer

Now i am not so sure of the system the way i was planning it SgtSpike









Quote:

Originally Posted by Pup Trainer
Hello folks!
Going to build a machine and go with a the GA-P35-DS3L and give it a Q6600 cpu despite some of "the hick-ups" I have read about this board.

I really want this to run nice and clock it a bit to at least 3GHz...I have built quite a few machines, but I am not the brightest bulb when it comes to a few things! The first 2 that jump out is overclocking and ram..in fact I will admit I am just plain RAM STUPID, so please feel free to flame, but feel free to help me as well....please?

I really need help with picking out my memory for this new unit, and what i need to know is...Should I go with DDR2 1066 or DDR2 800 with this mobo and cpu combo? I know the 800 is really cheap right now, but if I will gain a lot and be more stable with 1066, then that is the way I will go. As I said, I want to clock the Q6600 to around 3GHz, and from what I have read, it does not seem like that will be any problem at all, I just want this thing to be fast and stable as possible. Any advice from you guys in trying to help me configure this and me getting a better understanding would be great!

Also, I am not going to install a 64 bit O.S....Sticking with 32 bit XP PRO for now, so will I be hurting or helping this adventure by putting 4x1 (4)gigs of ram in this system?

Most likely going with a GeForce 8800GT card already have a brand new Thermaltake TOUGHPOWER 700W PSU(on sale+40 buck rebate plus a gift certificate from frys i have been sitting on for a year, got it for almost nothing out of my pocket) as well if that makes any diff to the thought process here.

I really appreciate any help and /or direction you folks could give me! Thanks!

Quote:

Originally Posted by SgtSpike
With a Q6600, ram will not be a holdup. It's got a 10x multiplier, which means that even if you had 667mhz memory, you could get to 3.3ghz without an OC on the memory. With that said, go with some 800mhz, you'll do fine with that.

Also, DO NOT get 4x1GB, do 2x2GB or 2x1GB. Lots of boards have problems with four sticks and trying to OC, and I'm pretty sure this is one of them.

The rest of your build looks great!
I have been trying my best to get up to speed and decide on what I am going to do with this build, and it seems about the only things I have decided are-The DS3L MOBO, Power Supply and Case









The new question i am asking myself is...Do I really need a QUAD CPU? Going to run a few games on this machine for myself, some SHOOTER games, and my girlfriend will be playing EVERQUEST II. Aside from that, just a bit of DVD ripping and encoding, but certainly nothing hard core that's for sure.

So....Would I be better off with a faster DUO(if so, which one...lol) over a slower QUAD(2.4GHz)? If I should re-think my cpu choice and go with a faster DUO, *is it going to change your insight on my RAM questions?* 800 or 1066?

Also, no matter which direction i go, i want a really nice heatsink to keep things as cool as i possibly can without going watercooled, any advice on that would be great too.

Again, i do thank you for your help and insight...I'm giving myself a headache


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pup Trainer*


Now i am not so sure of the system the way i was planning it SgtSpike









I have been trying my best to get up to speed and decide on what I am going to do with this build, and it seems about the only things I have decided are-The DS3L MOBO, Power Supply and Case









The new question i am asking myself is...Do I really need a QUAD CPU? Going to run a few games on this machine for myself, some SHOOTER games, and my girlfriend will be playing EVERQUEST II. Aside from that, just a bit of DVD ripping and encoding, but certainly nothing hard core that's for sure.

So....Would I be better off with a faster DUO(if so, which one...lol) over a slower QUAD(2.4GHz)? If I should re-think my cpu choice and go with a faster DUO, *is it going to change your insight on my RAM questions?* 800 or 1066?

Also, no matter which direction i go, i want a really nice heatsink to keep things as cool as i possibly can without going watercooled, any advice on that would be great too.

Again, i do thank you for your help and insight...I'm giving myself a headache










Well, no worries. The thing is, no one here really NEEDS a quad core. No one. There's just hardly any use for one yet. Even Crysis doesn't perform much better on a quad core than a dual core, unless at very high video settings. That said, you'll probably be somewhat more future-proofed going with a quad, but if I were you, I would wait. Unless you're just really set on getting a quad core, which it sounds like you aren't.









If I were you, I'd get a cheap dual-core, and that way you can always upgrade to a quad core later if you need it for something. Something like an E4500 ($129 at newegg), or if you want slightly better (4mb cache instead of 2mb, higher stock speed), get the E6550 ($169 at newegg). I'd recommend the E4500, as you can OC it to at least 3ghz easy, and you really don't need anything more than that for what you mentioned.

The E4500 has an 11x multiplier, which means that you'll be able to OC it as high as it'll go on dirt cheap slow ram. In that case, it doesn't matter whether you get 667, 800, or 1066 memory. The E6550, on the other hand, only has a 7x multiplier, which means that you'll need at least a decent set of 800mhz, preferrably a set of 1066mhz memory to OC it a long ways. You'd probably be able to OC the E6550 further than the E4500, just because it's a better chip, but either one will hit at least 3ghz, if not 3.6ghz or farther.

I've heard that the Tuniq Tower 120 is the best air cooler around... but do some of your own research on that as well, because I don't have extensive experience in the cooling area.

All in all, I'd go with an E4500, a Tuniq Tower 120, and a cheap set of 800mhz DDR2.


----------



## ru7hl355

hey all,

im looking to get this board, well the DS3R version which im assuming is almost exactly the same. and im just wondering if i will run into any problems Overclocking my q6600 b3.

also does anyone know if i will be able to run my pc8500 ballistix @ 1066mhz easily aswell.

thanks


----------



## Pup Trainer

Ok, I am officially making myself ill at this point!









Quote:



Originally Posted by Pup Trainer 
Now i am not so sure of the system the way i was planning it SgtSpike

I have been trying my best to get up to speed and decide on what I am going to do with this build, and it seems about the only things I have decided are-The DS3L MOBO, Power Supply and Case

The new question i am asking myself is...Do I really need a QUAD CPU? Going to run a few games on this machine for myself, some SHOOTER games, and my girlfriend will be playing EVERQUEST II. Aside from that, just a bit of DVD ripping and encoding, but certainly nothing hard core that's for sure.

So....Would I be better off with a faster DUO(if so, which one...lol) over a slower QUAD(2.4GHz)? If I should re-think my cpu choice and go with a faster DUO, is it going to change your insight on my RAM questions? 800 or 1066?



Quote:



quote from SgtSpike:
Well, no worries. The thing is, no one here really NEEDS a quad core. No one. There's just hardly any use for one yet. Even Crysis doesn't perform much better on a quad core than a dual core, unless at very high video settings. That said, you'll probably be somewhat more future-proofed going with a quad, but if I were you, I would wait. Unless you're just really set on getting a quad core, which it sounds like you aren't.

If I were you, I'd get a cheap dual-core, and that way you can always upgrade to a quad core later if you need it for something. Something like an E4500 ($129 at newegg), or if you want slightly better (4mb cache instead of 2mb, higher stock speed), get the E6550 ($169 at newegg). I'd recommend the E4500, as you can OC it to at least 3ghz easy, and you really don't need anything more than that for what you mentioned.

The E4500 has an 11x multiplier, which means that you'll be able to OC it as high as it'll go on dirt cheap slow ram. In that case, it doesn't matter whether you get 667, 800, or 1066 memory. The E6550, on the other hand, only has a 7x multiplier, which means that you'll need at least a decent set of 800mhz, preferrably a set of 1066mhz memory to OC it a long ways. You'd probably be able to OC the E6550 further than the E4500, just because it's a better chip, but either one will hit at least 3ghz, if not 3.6ghz or farther.



Maybe you can help me with my confusion on this....While looking around newegg, which is becoming an illness for me now i think...I was looking at an E6750(for $190) and right next to it I saw the E6700(for $320) Both at 2.66MHz and I guess the only diff is the FSB? With the 2 FSBs on those, wouldn't the 6750 be a better choice? If that is true, then what is the deal with the large price diff?

Then, here is the big question for you and anyone else who wants to jump in, and then I promise I am going to* try *to stop buggin you, you have been great and more than helpful!

For just a few mins, lets pretend we are in fantasy-land and all the following CPUs were right at...lets say $280.
E6850 3.0 GHz
Q6600 2.4 GHz-QUAD
E6750 2.66 GHz
E6700 2.66 GHz
E6550 2.33 GHz

Which one would you jump on? In case you say the 6850, then I need to ask the ram question again...800 or 1066?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ru7hl355*


hey all,

im looking to get this board, well the DS3R version which im assuming is almost exactly the same. and im just wondering if i will run into any problems Overclocking my q6600 b3.

also does anyone know if i will be able to run my pc8500 ballistix @ 1066mhz easily aswell.

thanks


I haven't heard of any problems running (and OCing) a Q6600 or Ballistix 1066 on this board at all, so you should be good to go!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pup Trainer*


Ok, I am officially making myself ill at this point!









Maybe you can help me with my confusion on this....While looking around newegg, which is becoming an illness for me now i think...I was looking at an E6750(for $190) and right next to it I saw the E6700(for $320) Both at 2.66MHz and I guess the only diff is the FSB? With the 2 FSBs on those, wouldn't the 6750 be a better choice? If that is true, then what is the deal with the large price diff?

Then, here is the big question for you and anyone else who wants to jump in, and then I promise I am going to* try *to stop buggin you, you have been great and more than helpful!

For just a few mins, lets pretend we are in fantasy-land and all the following CPUs were right at...lets say $280.
E6850 3.0 GHz
Q6600 2.4 GHz-QUAD
E6750 2.66 GHz
E6700 2.66 GHz
E6550 2.33 GHz

Which one would you jump on? In case you say the 6850, then I need to ask the ram question again...800 or 1066?

Thanks again!!!


The E6700 is the processor that came out first... I believe in July of last year. The E6750 came out much more recently, I believe in July of this year. The E6750 is priced for competitiveness, and newegg tends to not drop the price on older hardware, so that's where the price difference comes from. No one in their right mind would buy an E6700 over an E6750 right now. Hope that answers your question on this.









Out of that list, I would probably grab the quad core, but that's because I know I'll be using it in the future. It won't OC as far as say, an E6850, but it'll have 4 cores, which is obviously a benefit for anything multithreaded. Since nothing that you mentioned is multithreaded, I think a dual core would do you just fine. But if you're going to spend $280 regardless, then I would still probably go with the Q6600. If not the Q6600, then the E6850, just because it's the best performer out of all of those dual cores.

Between the Q6600 and the E6850, it really depends what you want in your OC. Do you want 4 cores at 3.2-ish ghz or 2 cores at 3.8-ish ghz? And that's if you get a decent air cooler as well... on stock cooling it'd probably be 2.8ghz (quad) or 3.2ghz (dual). Personally, even though it's lower speeds, I'd go with the quad. The only reason I would go with the dual core is if I bought one of the really low end ones to bring up to high speeds and save money, or if I was trying to set some benchmark records I'd get the E6850.

The only one out of those that you'll need high speed ram for (i.e. 1066mhz) is the E6550, as it only has a 7x multiplier. Everything else has a 9x mutliplier or higher, which means that they will easily OC even with lower speed memory.


----------



## Hephaestus

Hey, Thanks for the help earlier, but Im back and im kind of stuck

I've tested these configs and these were the results

Code:


Code:


Clock Speed     Ram Multiplier     Result
333                 2.4            799.2 - Restarts to Bios - loops
320                 2.5            800 - Working fine at the moment
250                 3.2            800 - BSOD
333                 2.0            666 - BSOD
330                 2.0            660 - Worked fine

Clock Speed     Ram Multiplier     Ram Voltage Increase
333                 2.0            0.2v (System reverted to 200)
333                 2.0            0.3v (System reverted to 200)

























What can I do to get a 1:1 ratio? I'm completely lost now. Thanks
for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## shajbot

FSB to 400
DRAM to 2.0
CPU multiplier down to 9.

Increase chipset voltage if necessary.


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Dang, that's a nice OC for that Q6600... is it a G0?

Nope, it's just a SLACR MALAY


----------



## upstartof77

So I just got this board and I'm wondering what kinda FSB speeds I can expect? I want to hit 3Ghz with my e6550 but don't know how much the 7x multi will hold me back. I'm running dd2 800 RAM Btw.


----------



## SgtSpike

Look in my sig...









470fsb on stock voltage, and at least 515fsb on +.1v... limited by my memory so I can't say how much further the board will go. You should hit 3 ghz no problem, I've got the same 7x multi as you and I was able to CPU-Z verify at 3.6ghz!


----------



## rcf22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pup Trainer* 
Ok, I am officially making myself ill at this point!









Maybe you can help me with my confusion on this....While looking around newegg, which is becoming an illness for me now i think...I was looking at an E6750(for $190) and right next to it I saw the E6700(for $320) Both at 2.66MHz and I guess the only diff is the FSB? With the 2 FSBs on those, wouldn't the 6750 be a better choice? If that is true, then what is the deal with the large price diff?

Then, here is the big question for you and anyone else who wants to jump in, and then I promise I am going to *try* to stop buggin you, you have been great and more than helpful!

For just a few mins, lets pretend we are in fantasy-land and all the following CPUs were right at...lets say $280.
E6850 3.0 GHz
Q6600 2.4 GHz-QUAD
E6750 2.66 GHz
E6700 2.66 GHz
E6550 2.33 GHz

Which one would you jump on? In case you say the 6850, then I need to ask the ram question again...800 or 1066?

Thanks again!!!

@ Pup Trainer:

I went with the E6750 because it seemed to be the best value for my money. I've overclocked it to 3.2GHz no problem with stock voltages and cooling, my temps were still about a 37C rise (59C load with a 22C ambient). The extra speed on the E6850 would be nice, but the E6750 runs the games that I play at full settings with no problem with a budget video card, an 8500GT (mostly CS:S, TF2, and other moderately intensive shooters). Who knows what would happen if I shelled out $250+ for an 8800GT









Anyways, I've found the E6750 to be a great chip with the DS3L board and would recommend it with no reservations. I'm using it with some A-DATA PC6400 ram, and it is running at a 1:1 ratio at 400 FSB beautifully, no stability problems at all. This board is great









Also, unrelated, but you should seriously consider getting a soundcard with your build. I've used onboard sound for 5 years now, but I shelled out $59.99 + tax and shipping for an X-Fi XtremeMusic card (available here) and it was the best upgrade I've made to my system since building it. You don't realize how crappy your onboard sound is until you hear what a real card can do. If you don't feel like spending $65 on a card, get the Chaintech AV-710 from Newegg for a great budget card, but I would recommend a real X-Fi card for gaming.


----------



## piercedjai

Hey guys this is my first post here so be gentle to the complete noob. I recently just purchased a Q6600 with GO stepping and a GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L motherboard. I am looking into over clocking the processor, but alas I have never done so and was looking for someone to help me out here with the bios settings and possible a walk-through since I have never oc'ed before. If there is any info I can give you about my rig that would make this easier please let me know, but I believe I filled out everything that is needed under "my system". Please any help is appreciated.

Pierced


----------



## SgtSpike

Try starting out with reading some of the FAQs in the new members section. This one is kind of old, but it should help get you started.
http://overclock.net/intel-cpus/1567...ing-guide.html

In my opinion, just start upping your FSB speed slowly (10mhz at a time), boot into windows, shut down, and up it some more. Then, when you start running in to stability issues, post here with your current settings and we'll help you out from there. You just have to dive in and start trying things.


----------



## packardhell1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Try starting out with reading some of the FAQs in the new members section. This one is kind of old, but it should help get you started.
http://overclock.net/intel-cpus/1567...ing-guide.html

In my opinion, just start upping your FSB speed slowly (10mhz at a time), boot into windows, shut down, and up it some more. Then, when you start running in to stability issues, post here with your current settings and we'll help you out from there. You just have to dive in and start trying things.









Amen to that!! I'm going to start diving in as soon as I get my second psu mounted and connected.

I'm really glad you started this thread







ode to a great budget motherboard. I went through a lot of sites and reviews trying to determine which board to go with. This one seemed to have almost everything for the price I wanted to pay (firewire was the only thing it didn't have, but I don't plan on using anything that needs firewire). Plus, it supports fast ram and has a great fsb - plus, I can go up to a QC if I want to







So, kudos!!


----------



## SgtSpike

Well I'm certainly glad I could help you decide.









It seems that this thread has actually brought in several new people to OCN as well, which is awesome. Just glad to help people out where I can.


----------



## darcness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Well I'm certainly glad I could help you decide.









It seems that this thread has actually brought in several new people to OCN as well, which is awesome. Just glad to help people out where I can.









This thread, along with this board in general, brought me to OCN. I'm really glad I decided to register and post. I love all the information around here and people are helpful and kind. In fact, Linskingdom is one of my favorite people on the board. He was kind enough to PM me back with any questions or things I needed clarification on. He's a wealth of knowledge and a stand up guy.

I'm glad to be on board OCN and really enjoy this board as well. I did get a bad sample on my E2180 (if you can call 3.0G a bad sample, lol).







Oh well, I've just received my HD3870 and I've been messing with that and helping other OCN members out with some issues and questions. What goes around comes are I suppose.


----------



## Hephaestus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
FSB to 400
DRAM to 2.0
CPU multiplier down to 9.

Increase chipset voltage if necessary.

So I tried the following settings and these are the results

Code:



Code:


FSB    DRAM   Multiplier   Results
400    2.00     9         Loops back to Bios and eventually reverts to 200 FSB
378    2.00     9         Doesnt even load up, reverts back to 200 FSB
370    2.00     9         One BSOD but kept restarting after the Windows screen

I'll report back after I've tried to increase voltage.

Edit
Default VCore is 1.325

Code:



Code:


FSB    DRAM    Multiplier   Voltage Increase   Result
400    2          9             +.01 FSB       Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
400    2          9             +.03 FSB       Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
400    2          9             +.03 FSB       Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
400    2          9             1.39 VCore     Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
380    2          9             1.39 VCore     Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
370    2          9             1.39 VCore     Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
380    2          9             1.36 VCore     Looped and reset to defaults
370    2          9             1.36 VCore     Looped and reset to defaults

My most stable settings have been Default Voltages FSB 320x10 @ 2.5 DRAM multiplier. Any other suggestions to improve would be awesome. Thanks
again


----------



## Safetydan

Got mine and lovin it!

Q6600 G0 - 3.4ghz - 378 fsb - 1.4 vCore (1.28ish with droop). http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275724

I got some Prime95 errors at 3.6, 3.5 was stable for the 30 minutes I tested it for at 1.45 vCore so I'll probably test that more later.

How can I adjust the memory timings with this board (or can I)?


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Safetydan*


How can I adjust the memory timings with this board (or can I)?


At the main BIOS screen hit CTRL and F1. Then go into M.I.T. and there it is.









Also, the CRTL + F1 trick will unlock some other things in the other catagories as well.


----------



## m0rn

Just got this board with a 2180, but it seems I can't get past 3.0ghz (1 hour orthos stable) but to get there I need 1.475 vcore, and I get a horrible vdroop of 1.424 on load. I've tried 320x10 on 1.5 and it BSOD once I boot into windows.

Also my temps seem to be insanely cool, coretemp reads 28c on idle and 51c on load. Do you guys think this is accurate at all? This is with 300x10 on 1.475 volts.

I'm not sure if I should try for a higher voltage to try to get 3.2ghz since my temps are pretty great, but like I said, I'm not sure if coretemp is accurate or not.

Edit: Forgot to mention I'm running a Thermalright Ultra 120A with a Scythe 1200rpm Slipstream.


----------



## dralb

If I am running my FSB at 395-410, do I need to increase the FSB and NB voltages higher that 0.1+? I am new to Intel and just got a e2140 and this board to try it out. What is a safe max temp for these cpu's? I am hitting 56C loaded with stock cooler.

I fail orthos at 400*8 and tried upping the NB and MCH to 0.2+ and the CPU to 1.316ish. Form reading this thread, it looks like the CPU is what is causing the instabiklity as some of you have reached much higher FSB speeds with no volatge change.

Also, I have one temp in speedfan (temp2) that gets to 60C when stress testing. (it is getting hotter than the cores) Whattemp is this? I had thought NB, but now I am not sure. It is the only thing that makes me nervous.

So far, great board. Posted first try and everything is running fine so far.


----------



## SgtSpike

Wow, lots of new questions.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hephaestus*


So I tried the following settings and these are the results

Code:


Code:


FSB    DRAM   Multiplier   Results
400    2.00     9         Loops back to Bios and eventually reverts to 200 FSB
378    2.00     9         Doesnt even load up, reverts back to 200 FSB
370    2.00     9         One BSOD but kept restarting after the Windows screen

I'll report back after I've tried to increase voltage.

Edit
Default VCore is 1.325

Code:


Code:


FSB    DRAM    Multiplier   Voltage Increase   Result
400    2          9             +.01 FSB       Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
400    2          9             +.03 FSB       Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
400    2          9             +.03 FSB       Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
400    2          9             1.39 VCore     Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
380    2          9             1.39 VCore     Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
370    2          9             1.39 VCore     Didnt boot at all, reset to defaults
380    2          9             1.36 VCore     Looped and reset to defaults
370    2          9             1.36 VCore     Looped and reset to defaults

My most stable settings have been Default Voltages FSB 320x10 @ 2.5 DRAM multiplier. Any other suggestions to improve would be awesome. Thanks
again


Try increasing your FSB AND MCH voltages by +.2v, and give your processor 1.4v. Also, what memory do you have? You should list that in your system specs. That may need more voltage as well... try +.2v on that at least.

THEN, when you have those voltages set, start at 330FSB, make sure it'll boot to Windows, then increase by 10mhz (to 340FSB), and so on. Don't just jump up to a particular setting if you're having trouble. Give that a try and report back.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Safetydan*


Got mine and lovin it!

Q6600 G0 - 3.4ghz - 378 fsb - 1.4 vCore (1.28ish with droop). http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275724

I got some Prime95 errors at 3.6, 3.5 was stable for the 30 minutes I tested it for at 1.45 vCore so I'll probably test that more later.

How can I adjust the memory timings with this board (or can I)?


Great OC! Put you on the list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m0rn*


Just got this board with a 2180, but it seems I can't get past 3.0ghz (1 hour orthos stable) but to get there I need 1.475 vcore, and I get a horrible vdroop of 1.424 on load. I've tried 320x10 on 1.5 and it BSOD once I boot into windows.

Also my temps seem to be insanely cool, coretemp reads 28c on idle and 51c on load. Do you guys think this is accurate at all? This is with 300x10 on 1.475 volts.

I'm not sure if I should try for a higher voltage to try to get 3.2ghz since my temps are pretty great, but like I said, I'm not sure if coretemp is accurate or not.

Edit: Forgot to mention I'm running a Thermalright Ultra 120A with a Scythe 1200rpm Slipstream.


The vdroop is terrible on this board, but that should be fixed in the F8 BIOS. That seems like a ton of voltage to get the chip to 3.0ghz though, but maybe you just got a dud. You could try reducing the multiplier and increasing the FSB, sometimes that helps stability with these chips, and it might help you get higher. What is your memory multiplier set at? It should be set at 2.00. What are all of your voltages set at right now?

The temps seem about right for that cooler. The 2180 (and many other C2D's) doesn't get real hot under good coolers until you get up to 3.6ghz or so.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


If I am running my FSB at 395-410, do I need to increase the FSB and NB voltages higher that 0.1+? I am new to Intel and just got a e2140 and this board to try it out. What is a safe max temp for these cpu's? I am hitting 56C loaded with stock cooler.

I fail orthos at 400*8 and tried upping the NB and MCH to 0.2+ and the CPU to 1.316ish. Form reading this thread, it looks like the CPU is what is causing the instabiklity as some of you have reached much higher FSB speeds with no volatge change.

Also, I have one temp in speedfan (temp2) that gets to 60C when stress testing. (it is getting hotter than the cores) Whattemp is this? I had thought NB, but now I am not sure. It is the only thing that makes me nervous.

So far, great board. Posted first try and everything is running fine so far.










I didn't need any more than stock voltage up to 470FSB, so I would guess that you're probably fine. Don't go over 60c load as far as temps, but those are pretty good temps for your speed.









Reading through the rest of your post, it's likely that your CPU needs more voltage to go higher. You're actually undervolting it right now, as default voltage is 1.325. You'll have to be very careful of your temperatures while increasing voltage since you just have the stock cooler though. Take small steps, and see how far you can go. I would up the voltage to default, see how far you can go, and check your temps along the way.


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Wow, lots of new questions.









Try increasing your FSB AND MCH voltages by +.2v, and give your processor 1.4v. Also, what memory do you have? You should list that in your system specs. That may need more voltage as well... try +.2v on that at least.

THEN, when you have those voltages set, start at 330FSB, make sure it'll boot to Windows, then increase by 10mhz (to 340FSB), and so on. Don't just jump up to a particular setting if you're having trouble. Give that a try and report back.









Great OC! Put you on the list.

The vdroop is terrible on this board, but that should be fixed in the F8 BIOS. That seems like a ton of voltage to get the chip to 3.0ghz though, but maybe you just got a dud. You could try reducing the multiplier and increasing the FSB, sometimes that helps stability with these chips, and it might help you get higher. What is your memory multiplier set at? It should be set at 2.00. What are all of your voltages set at right now?

The temps seem about right for that cooler. The 2180 (and many other C2D's) doesn't get real hot under good coolers until you get up to 3.6ghz or so.

I didn't need any more than stock voltage up to 470FSB, so I would guess that you're probably fine. Don't go over 60c load as far as temps, but those are pretty good temps for your speed.









Reading through the rest of your post, it's likely that your CPU needs more voltage to go higher. You're actually undervolting it right now, as default voltage is 1.325. You'll have to be very careful of your temperatures while increasing voltage since you just have the stock cooler though. Take small steps, and see how far you can go. I would up the voltage to default, see how far you can go, and check your temps along the way.



Thanks. I have a few more ideas after surfing all day (slow day at work, lol) Do you have any idea what the temp2 is in speedfan? It is hitting 60C when loaded (hotter than the cores) and that is the only thing I am woried about. I can see that going over 60C by just increasing to stock vcore.


----------



## m0rn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Wow, lots of new questions.









The vdroop is terrible on this board, but that should be fixed in the F8 BIOS. That seems like a ton of voltage to get the chip to 3.0ghz though, but maybe you just got a dud. You could try reducing the multiplier and increasing the FSB, sometimes that helps stability with these chips, and it might help you get higher. What is your memory multiplier set at? It should be set at 2.00. What are all of your voltages set at right now?

The temps seem about right for that cooler. The 2180 (and many other C2D's) doesn't get real hot under good coolers until you get up to 3.6ghz or so.



Forgot to mention my volts. I have MCH at +.01 and DDRV at +.02, I've tried increasing my MCH to +.02 and FSB to +.01 and still no stability. I highly doubt my DDRV is the problem since I'm overclocking on very relaxed timing right now, just so I know my ram isn't the problem. I'm also running on the F6 bios, I wasn't aware the F8 is out.

I'll try to lower my multiplier and increase FSB. I started orthos this morning and it's going 10 hours now on 300x10 so it seems it's very stable. I'm happy being able to get to 3ghz but yeah, the voltage seems a bit high.

Thanks for the help.

Edit: Forgot to mention my memory multiplier is 2.00


----------



## Crrust

2 new highs for me on my wife's rig:

*New 24/7 OC:*

P95 Stable for 8 hours
3.303GHz 9x367 with vcore at 1.425 / +0.3MCH / +0.2FSB
5:6 FSB:RAM ratio Corsair PC-6400 @ 881MHz 4-4-3-11 2T

Tjunc (Core) temps top out at 68C under P95

*New high:*

3.600GHz 9x400 with vcore at 1.475 / +0.3MCH / +0.3FSB
1:1 FSB:RAM ratio Corsair PC-6400 @ 800MHz 4-4-3-11 2T

I could not get the 3.6GHz to stay stable in P95 for more than an hour or so. Vdroop is brutal







Does anyone know of a pencil mod for this board by chance?


----------



## Skydawg

Greets oc brothers,
I would like to know if anyone can help me refine this overclock. Here are my cpu-z captures attached. Couldn't figure out how to imbed them. Let me know if you need more info.

Thanks,
John


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
Thanks. I have a few more ideas after surfing all day (slow day at work, lol) Do you have any idea what the temp2 is in speedfan? It is hitting 60C when loaded (hotter than the cores) and that is the only thing I am woried about. I can see that going over 60C by just increasing to stock vcore.

Ouch. Not sure what temp2 is, but my temp2 is 35c in speedfan, at my current FSB of 450mhz. You might have a bad seat on the northbridge/southbridge cooler. Create a new thread on that to be sure though, because I know that there's a few people around here that know what each of those temps is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skydawg* 
Greets oc brothers,
I would like to know if anyone can help me refine this overclock. Here are my cpu-z captures attached. Couldn't figure out how to imbed them. Let me know if you need more info.

Thanks,
John

Great start so far! One thing I noticed is that your memory is currently running 500mhz. You can get that down to the same speed as your FSB (400mhz) by setting your memory multiplier to 2.00. That will allow you to overclock further.


----------



## Skydawg

Hey sarge,
Thanks for the reply. I do not have a 2.00 multiplier for the memory. It starts at 2.50 unless auto setting is 2.00? I have F6 bios.

John


----------



## SgtSpike

You do have 2.00 multiplier... The board is kinda wierd because it doesn't put the multipliers in order. The 2.00 multiplier is halfway down the list.


----------



## stanglx302

Speaking of ram. Does anyone know if this is one of those boards that does not work well with 4 1GB sticks? I was reading some other topics and people were saying they were having problems. Reason being is that ram is getting to be so cheap now, I was thinking of ordering 2 more sticks.


----------



## Exilon

I've just recently installed a P35-DS3L and transferred a Pentium D 920, cooled by a RCX-Z775-SL, over from another computer. After overclocking to 3.6ghz from 2.8ghz, the CPU temperature readings consistently show 28-30C idle and 39-40C load in every program I've used.

So, since it seems that the MB's CPU diode is precise but not very accurate, can anyone with a Core 2 post a screenshot of their idle and load temperatures like so?










I think I might be able to figure out the true temperature of my CPU if I know the temp offset between a CPU's thermal diode and the P35's CPU diode.


----------



## Skydawg

Sarge,
Guess I'm getting seeing impaired in my old age. I see it now. Odd they wouldn't be in order. Tweaking on it now. I think 3.73 may be my max. Core temps are starting to get high under full load. What do you think the max temp should be under full load? Maybe 60c?

John

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
You do have 2.00 multiplier... The board is kinda wierd because it doesn't put the multipliers in order. The 2.00 multiplier is halfway down the list.


----------



## Skydawg

Is there a standard resolution for running the 3dMark 2006 tests to put everyone on the same field? I get 6150 @ 1280x1024 but get 7888 @ 1024x768.

John


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skydawg*


Sarge,
Guess I'm getting seeing impaired in my old age. I see it now. Odd they wouldn't be in order. Tweaking on it now. I think 3.73 may be my max. Core temps are starting to get high under full load. What do you think the max temp should be under full load? Maybe 60c?

John


No worries, I missed the 2.00 the first time around as well.

3.73ghz is an excellent OC for a Q6600 under air cooling! You should keep your temps under 60c in my opinion, though the G0's are technically rated for up to 70c. Although, I guess I'm not living what I'm preaching on that, as my processor is only rated for 60c, and with my terrible case cooling it reaches 64c sometimes while I'm gaming. Really it's up to you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skydawg*


Is there a standard resolution for running the 3dMark 2006 tests to put everyone on the same field? I get 6150 @ 1280x1024 but get 7888 @ 1024x768.

John


1024x768 is the standard resolution for comparing benchmarks.







I get 4457 (or something like that) on my rig.


----------



## Anth0789

This thread has lots of good info on the Gigabyte P35-DS3L








Im going to get this mobo soon when i get the cash.


----------



## kdbolt70

Gah, scanning through this thread makes me want to work on my OC, way to go guys









In terms of 3dmark, I've hit about 12.6k, that was before newer drivers and such. I imagine I could break 13k with a little effort. Not bad for $670 worth of core components (mobo, cpu, mem, GPU). I am really looking forward to F8 bios that fixes Vdroop. Any idea when that'l be "on the shelves"?


----------



## rcf22

Hey guys, whenever I enable manual FSB setting in the M.I.T., my OS will not boot... The system restarts with it disabled. This happens with any FSB setting... Even the default FSB of 333MHz. I'm not sure why this happens, but I've tried clearing the CMOS and it still happens. I had overclocked successfully before (see early pages of this thread) to 400MHz, but now I don't seem to be able to do anything. What could be causing this?


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


Hey guys, whenever I enable manual FSB setting in the M.I.T., my OS will not boot... The system restarts with it disabled. This happens with any FSB setting... Even the default FSB of 333MHz. I'm not sure why this happens, but I've tried clearing the CMOS and it still happens. I had overclocked successfully before (see early pages of this thread) to 400MHz, but now I don't seem to be able to do anything. What could be causing this?



I'm not an expert and I'm not sure this is the case with you, but this kept happening to me. I was clocking my 3.0Ghz P4 to 4005Mhz +. I could pass Orhtos and Prime95 and OCCT or any other test you could throw at it for 8 hours or more. Then the next day I'd go to turn the system on and...........crash........reboot........crash again......reboot again......then the system sets itself all back to default and then start normally. This was happening to me every day. No matter how low I'd clock the CPU. I even went out and got a better power supply and then better ram, because I thought something was wrong with one or the other. Then I was doing some reading on another forum and they said that some CPUs will report an error and shut down if they are not run at the specified mhz. I then went into the BIOS and selected Halt on: NO ERRORS. This completely fixed my problem and has not done it in over a week now.

Again, I'm not an expert, so you might want to ask around if it's wise to set it on halt on no errors.


----------



## dralb

Just an update:

After installing by BT, my temps went way down (duh) and that includes the temp2 in speedfan. I am now stressing 410*8 with vcore set to 1.33 in BIOS (1.26 in cpuz/spdfn). I am only doing small ftt's and using one stick of RAM (have some new sticks coming), but all my temps look good.

I am pretty sure that temp2 was cpu temp and just running high. I followed tom's guide on calibration and it looks better.


----------



## stanglx302

rcf22,

I'm also sending you a PM with a question about your video card. I don't want to ask here because I don't want this GREAT thread to stray away from the topic.


----------



## losttsol

I just ordered this MB and a Q6600 so I'll be reading up on this thread a lot I'm sure.


----------



## we're the best

cpu-z
super pi was 16 at 1M
3dmark06


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


Just an update:

After installing by BT, my temps went way down (duh) and that includes the temp2 in speedfan. I am now stressing 410*8 with vcore set to 1.33 in BIOS (1.26 in cpuz/spdfn). I am only doing small ftt's and using one stick of RAM (have some new sticks coming), but all my temps look good.

I am pretty sure that temp2 was cpu temp and just running high. I followed tom's guide on calibration and it looks better.


It looks like you have an AMD system, your posts would be better served in the AMD Motherboards thread









@ Stan, thanks for the idea, I'll be sure to check that out when I get home from work.

@ we're the best, having your specs in your sig should be enough for us, so you don't have to repost them every time http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## losttsol

Does anyone know if the Gigabyte P35-DS3L will support my RAM?

OCZ Platinum Revision 2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

I don't see it listed.


----------



## rcf22

Stan, no-go on the errors halting. Still won't boot with that set to "No Errors"

I think the DS3L is fairly lenient as far accepting RAM... But if it's not listed officially, it's up to you to try it.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
It looks like you have an AMD system, your posts would be better served in the AMD Motherboards thread










lol, I have more than one system. The AMD is my main atm.


----------



## Skydawg

What are the settings for prime95 to run a test for say, 6hrs? I can't seem to figure it out? Looks like I topped out at 3.75 and 3dmark of 8213. After I check stability with prime95, I'll post verification.

Thanks,
John


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


Hey guys, whenever I enable manual FSB setting in the M.I.T., my OS will not boot... The system restarts with it disabled. This happens with any FSB setting... Even the default FSB of 333MHz. I'm not sure why this happens, but I've tried clearing the CMOS and it still happens. I had overclocked successfully before (see early pages of this thread) to 400MHz, but now I don't seem to be able to do anything. What could be causing this?


Someone else had this problem and posted somewhere in this thread... I believe a reset to defaults in the BIOS fixed the problem, so give that a try and report back.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


Just an update:

After installing by BT, my temps went way down (duh) and that includes the temp2 in speedfan. I am now stressing 410*8 with vcore set to 1.33 in BIOS (1.26 in cpuz/spdfn). I am only doing small ftt's and using one stick of RAM (have some new sticks coming), but all my temps look good.

I am pretty sure that temp2 was cpu temp and just running high. I followed tom's guide on calibration and it looks better.


Thanks for the update. I'm still a little confused about what Temp2 is because I have my various hard drives, Temp1, Temp2, Temp3, Core0, and Core1 in my speedfan... I'd be really curious as to what Temp2 really is. Actually all of them... maybe I'll start a new thread about it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Does anyone know if the Gigabyte P35-DS3L will support my RAM?

OCZ Platinum Revision 2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

I don't see it listed.


I've not seen a PC-6400 stick of memory that this board does not like, so I'd say you're pretty safe even though it's not on the compatibility list. With 1066mhz memory you might take more of a risk, but I'd be willing to take a bet that 99.5% of all 800mhz memory will be compatible.


----------



## Hephaestus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Wow, lots of new questions.









Try increasing your FSB AND MCH voltages by +.2v, and give your processor 1.4v. Also, what memory do you have? You should list that in your system specs. That may need more voltage as well... try +.2v on that at least.

THEN, when you have those voltages set, start at 330FSB, make sure it'll boot to Windows, then increase by 10mhz (to 340FSB), and so on. Don't just jump up to a particular setting if you're having trouble. Give that a try and report back.









Eh..sorry for the ton of new question ha

Code:



Code:


        FSB 330
MCH Voltage +.2v
      VCore 1.425v
Ram Voltage +.2v
        FSB 340
MCH Voltage +.2v
      VCore 1.425
Ram Voltage +.2v

When I tried the 340 FSB, a BSOD Flashed and the comp rebooted, I assume
I would need to up the voltage if I want to do 340? Dont want to burn anything. Also, CPUZ says my core voltage is 1.392...


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hephaestus*


Eh..sorry for the ton of new question ha

Code:


Code:


        FSB 330
MCH Voltage +.2v
      VCore 1.425v
Ram Voltage +.2v
        FSB 340
MCH Voltage +.2v
      VCore 1.425
Ram Voltage +.2v

When I tried the 340 FSB, a BSOD Flashed and the comp rebooted, I assume
I would need to up the voltage if I want to do 340? Dont want to burn anything. Also, CPUZ says my core voltage is 1.392...


Drop your memory multiplier down to 2.00. And what kind of memory do you have? It might need more voltage as well...


----------



## losin sux

I am upgrading from an Athlon 2400 with 1 GB of ram and a X300 video card just to play CoD4. This is the ONLY game I play. I found out that this system will NOT run the game. I don't do much other than play this game and do some surfing. I started doing some research to upgrade but don't want to spend a fortune to play one game but realize my box will be faster just the same with an upgrade. I have decided to go back to Intel (last Intel chip was a 120 MHZ lol) due to better performance these days. I will be putting a E2160 on the DS3L (just too many good things being said about this budget OC'er to pass up) with Corsair XMS 6400C5 2 GB ram and a xfx 8600GT.
It would appear that I should be able to get this to at least 2.6 from what I have read at "the egg" and other sites. I haven't bothered to overclock since the old k6 2 450 days so I look forward to the tutaledge here.

Am I on the right track here gang? Looking to get from Santy (ok the wife and kids) in a few weeks, if this is a decent rig and YES budget is an issue. I feel like with this board I can always go to the E6XXX next summer. Thanks!


----------



## hellboy_101

i just bought a new computer and are waiting for the parts to ship in anyway when they gte here i was wondering if it would be okay to OC to 3.00Ghz i know its small condersing it already 2.66Ghz but i dont really want to get a new cooler so i was just wondering if anyone had tried or would have ideas thanks


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losin sux*


I am upgrading from an Athlon 2400 with 1 GB of ram and a X300 video card just to play CoD4. This is the ONLY game I play. I found out that this system will NOT run the game. I don't do much other than play this game and do some surfing. I started doing some research to upgrade but don't want to spend a fortune to play one game but realize my box will be faster just the same with an upgrade. I have decided to go back to Intel (last Intel chip was a 120 MHZ lol) due to better performance these days. I will be putting a E2160 on the DS3L (just too many good things being said about this budget OC'er to pass up) with Corsair XMS 6400C5 2 GB ram and a xfx 8600GT.
It would appear that I should be able to get this to at least 2.6 from what I have read at "the egg" and other sites. I haven't bothered to overclock since the old k6 2 450 days so I look forward to the tutaledge here.

Am I on the right track here gang? Looking to get from Santy (ok the wife and kids) in a few weeks, if this is a decent rig and YES budget is an issue. I feel like with this board I can always go to the E6XXX next summer. Thanks!


Sounds excellent! If you can afford it, I would recommend the 8800GT over the 8600GT, as it'll offer MUCH better performance, but even the 8600GT will be a huge step over your x300.









You should be able to get at least 2.6-2.8ghz on the stock cooler for that E2160, up to 3.6ghz on an aftermarket cooler if you want to look into that as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


i just bought a new computer and are waiting for the parts to ship in anyway when they gte here i was wondering if it would be okay to OC to 3.00Ghz i know its small condersing it already 2.66Ghz but i dont really want to get a new cooler so i was just wondering if anyone had tried or would have ideas thanks


3.0ghz should be easily attainable, even on the stock cooler. If you go much higher than that you'll have to look in to an aftermarket cooler, but you can always add that later anyway.


----------



## Cvalley75

Just finished assembing a rig last night using this board & Q6600, booted up & looked around the bios somewhat but was getting late, so tonight OS, & a bios flash. Anything I need to know for the flash, I'm going to use Q-flash & a usb thumb drive. Current bios is F5, I see there is a F6, unless there is a reason not to, will flash to the F6, never had a problem with bios flash before, but it always makes me nervous.


----------



## rcf22

I have flashed with Q-Flash from a USB stick multiple times without any problems, so I think you should be OK. I also haven't had any problems with the F6 BIOS, so you should have the green light to go ahead with that


----------



## Cvalley75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


I have flashed with Q-Flash from a USB stick multiple times without any problems, so I think you should be OK. I also haven't had any problems with the F6 BIOS, so you should have the green light to go ahead with that










Curious if you used the usb stick before OS install or after, I'm thinking I'll do OS install & then flash bios.


----------



## dralb

I am having a problem when trying to run my CPU at a 7x multi. I was trying to get more RAM speed while keeping it 1:1, so I thought I would try to run 450*7 or so and it keeps resetting BIOS. I tried raising the voltage for NB and FSB, but no help. I am not sure if this is mobo related or CPU related.

I was also thinjking of trying the F6 bios. It doesn't state it, but I am curious if it is more stable and would help the problem I am having.


----------



## JohnFischetti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linskingdom* 
I think I can keep it for few more month so count me in.
Linskingdom [email protected], 425FSB, stock volts except vcore 1.37

I'm interested to know how you configured your bios. I too have a e6420 on a GA-P35 DS3L mobo. Yet everytime I reboot CPU-Z showed FSB at 266Mhz. I power it with the Antec EA500. The weak link is the (2) PNY 1G memory PC5300. (D22GX53OPT)

Thanks


----------



## dralb

Anyone having a problem when they unplug the network cable? 80% of the time, my PC lockes up when it is unplugged. I have re-installed drivers a few times with no luck.


----------



## DukeNukem777

@ rcf22

Are you still having problems OCing your mobo? Mine does the same thing. When I try to OC it just defaults back. This board is driving me crazy. I went out and bought a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and it sits in the box mocking me because I can't OC. Dark times, my friends. Any help is appreciated. What kind of M.I.T. settings are you people using to OC?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DukeNukem777*


@ rcf22

Are you still having problems OCing your mobo? Mine does the same thing. When I try to OC it just defaults back. This board is driving me crazy. I went out and bought a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and it sits in the box mocking me because I can't OC. Dark times, my friends. Any help is appreciated. What kind of M.I.T. settings are you people using to OC?

Thanks,
Rick



I only have that problem with a failed OC. If I stress test and it shuts down (instead of failing orthos) it will either reboot with the OC settings still there and everything still set to manual or reboot and set the settings back to auto, but it still has the FSB, RAM divider etc. set to what I set it to. (so, it still shows 410 or whatever, but it is grayed out)

I don't totally unsderstand as I have had this issue with other boards, but that is usually at very unstable settings. I think I read that if there is a failed post, after 20 secs. it restores default. (just doesn't restore everything back to default) It also (sometimes) enables the throttling settings. It is frustrating, but I have still been able to clock my E2140 to 3.3 (415*8, 1.375v) orthos stable for 10+ hrs.


----------



## Crrust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


I only have that problem with a failed OC. If I stress test and it shuts down (instead of failing orthos) it will either reboot with the OC settings still there and everything still set to manual or reboot and set the settings back to auto, but it still has the FSB, RAM divider etc. set to what I set it to. (so, it still shows 410 or whatever, but it is grayed out)

I don't totally unsderstand as I have had this issue with other boards, but that is usually at very unstable settings. I think I read that if there is a failed post, after 20 secs. it restores default. (just doesn't restore everything back to default) It also (sometimes) enables the throttling settings. It is frustrating, but I have still been able to clock my E2140 to 3.3 (415*8, 1.375v) orthos stable for 10+ hrs.



This is the Virtual Dual BIOS feature and/or the BIOS Setting Recovery Technology that is built into this board. It allows for easy recovery from a bad OC without having to reset CMOS. Makes it very forgiving and easy to OC.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:

@ rcf22

Are you still having problems OCing your mobo? Mine does the same thing. When I try to OC it just defaults back. This board is driving me crazy. I went out and bought a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and it sits in the box mocking me because I can't OC. Dark times, my friends. Any help is appreciated. What kind of M.I.T. settings are you people using to OC?

Thanks,
Rick
No, I got this fixed by clearing the CMOs. Kind of a pain to reset everything again, but it did the trick. Before I had changed my memory timings, but I haven't touched them now, so I'm thinking that might have been the cause. I tried to tighten the timings down to 4-4-4-12, but I guess it didn't like that. I _thought_ I tried changing them back to the default, but I guess I didn't? Who knows. Good luck getting yours going, a CMOS clear should do the trick if you're in the same situation as I was.









Quote:

Curious if you used the usb stick before OS install or after, I'm thinking I'll do OS install & then flash bios.
I flashed after the OS install (Vista 32-bit) and it went smoothly. I imagine it would work just as well before, but that's just what I did.


----------



## Cvalley75

I flashed after the OS install (Vista 32-bit) and it went smoothly. I imagine it would work just as well before, but that's just what I did.







[/quote]

Thanks, I flashed to F6 today, all is well, overclock soon.


----------



## rcf22

Good deal, let us know how it goes!


----------



## sepheroth003

You can update mine if you would like. I benched 3dmark06 at....

Sepheroth003 - E2180 @ 3.5ghz, 350FSB, 1.43vcore

3dmark06 score - 12045 (can get you a link when I get home if you want)


----------



## rcf22

rcf22 - E6750 @ 3.2GHz, 400FSB, 1.35 VCore

I'm waiting to get some new fans, then I will see if my temps improve enough to let me keep going. I hope to pick up an AC Freezer7 Pro soon to really hold down my temps, then the sky should be the limit


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
I hope to pick up an AC Freezer7 Pro soon to really hold down my temps

I have that cooler. You won't beleive the difference. All I could get before was 3.4Ghz and running very hot. The guys on here directed me towards the AC and I was able to hit 4.0Ghz *and* drop my CPU temp 20C.


----------



## rcf22

Thanks for the info. I was contemplating it, but now I will certainly get it =)

btw Stan, what app are you using to OC your 8500GT. And is your fan on that pretty loud?


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


Thanks for the info. I was contemplating it, but now I will certainly get it =)

btw Stan, what app are you using to OC your 8500GT. And is your fan on that pretty loud?


I'm using ATITool 0.26. I am OCing it 20%, probably could go more, but she gets pretty dang hot.

Fan. Loud? My rig sounds like a vacuum cleaner, so I can't really tell. I've got 2 80mm in the case. 1 120mm in the front of the case. 1 120mm in the PSU. and 1 80mm on the CPU cooler.


----------



## losttsol

Is there a trick to letting me change the v core on this board? It'll change in the bios, but when I get into CPU-z it still says 1.2 Volts which is stock. It seems I have hit the wall on stock voltage at 3.1 GHz, but I'm not complaining. That is pretty high I think coming from 2.4GHz.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Is there a trick to letting me change the v core on this board? It'll change in the bios, but when I get into CPU-z it still says 1.2 Volts which is stock. It seems I have hit the wall on stock voltage at 3.1 GHz, but I'm not complaining. That is pretty high I think coming from 2.4GHz.


I have to set mine @ 1.4625v in the bios, even though I'm shooting for 1.4v. In CPU-Z or SpeedFan, it usually reads 1.41v at idle and 1.39v under load. Just set it a little higher in the bios. I've read that this board has a big vdroop, once the OS system loads.


----------



## losttsol

Ok, thanks. I've been trying 1.25v with no luck. I didn't want to up it quite that high, but I'll try 1.3 and see what happens.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Ok, thanks. I've been trying 1.25v with no luck. I didn't want to up it quite that high, but I'll try 1.3 and see what happens.

Stock voltage for your processor is 1.35v anyhow.


----------



## MrBogard

Hey guys.. I've decided to hold off a little and wait for the E8400, which hopefully is actually in supply by January, but now I've got another question. Is there anyway of knowing what bios this motherboard is going to ship with, and if it will support the E8400 without being flashed? It stands to complicate my upgrade if I have to figure out a way to flash my motherboard before installing the CPU, I don't exactly have a 65nm C2D just laying around, waiting to be thrown in for the sake of upgrading the bios.

Advice?


----------



## rcf22

My board shipped with the F3 bios about two months ago. I was slightly surprised to see this. If nothing else, you could order an E2140 and then RMA it? I know it's not the ideal option, but maybe it's the only one you have.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Mine came with the F5 bios about a month ago. So they should be shipping with the latest BIOS. And since F6 is out suppliers should be getting or have these boards to support 45nm.


----------



## rcf22

Key word: should


----------



## slimt21

this may be a noob question, but I'm really hoping someone here can help me. I have the Gigabyte P35-DS3L and a Q6600. I've been having trouble getting it to run @ 3.4GHz stable. What I've noticed is that when looking at the cpu voltage in cpu-z the voltage never increases regardless of what I set it at. I may be a noob, but I'm not a complete idiot. I've made sure that the voltage control is set to manual not auto (though it doesn't change with auto either). Does cpu-z accurately display the cpu voltage? Is there something I'm missing in the bios? I'm kinda at a loss so any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Cvalley75

I recieved my board last week, it had the F5 bios, had to flash to F6


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DukeNukem777*


@ rcf22

Are you still having problems OCing your mobo? Mine does the same thing. When I try to OC it just defaults back. This board is driving me crazy. I went out and bought a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and it sits in the box mocking me because I can't OC. Dark times, my friends. Any help is appreciated. What kind of M.I.T. settings are you people using to OC?

Thanks,
Rick



This is what I'm using for my brother's PC. He has an E6600 with a x9 multi. I didnt push it to the limits by any means, but it should help you get started:

The OCing features are in *MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)* option.

*CPU Host Clock Control* - enable
*CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)* - set to 380
*PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)* - Set to 100 (this is the deafult for the video card)
*System Memory Multiplier (SPD)* - change the multi until it says 800 (what ram is rated to)

Then move down to *System Voltage Control*:
*DDR2 OverVoltage Control* - +0.2v (this is if your ram is rated for 2.0v, the default for the board is 1.8v)
*FSB OverVoltage Control* - +0.2v (you might not need to increase this, but at 400 FSB, it will ensure stability)
*(G)MCH OverVoltage Control* - +0.2 (you might not need to increase this, but at 400 FSB, it will ensure stability)
*CPU Voltage Control* - 1.35v (if it is stable, try lowering it until it becomes unstable, then bring it back up 2 notches.

Good Luck

Oh yeah, if you hit the [Ctrl + F1], you can change the memory timings to match the manufacturer's specs if not already set.


----------



## man03999

Great Tips! , I just ordered mine this morning from newegg , hope i can overclock my E2180 to 3.0 Ghz with stock cooling or ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro.

P.S. Anyone got to 3.0Ghz with stock cooling?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBogard* 
Hey guys.. I've decided to hold off a little and wait for the E8400, which hopefully is actually in supply by January, but now I've got another question. Is there anyway of knowing what bios this motherboard is going to ship with, and if it will support the E8400 without being flashed? It stands to complicate my upgrade if I have to figure out a way to flash my motherboard before installing the CPU, I don't exactly have a 65nm C2D just laying around, waiting to be thrown in for the sake of upgrading the bios.

Advice?

If I were you, I'd go ahead and order the mobo, and if it doesn't work with the new proc, complain directly to Gigabyte tech support. Explain what processor you have and why it is highly likely that the BIOS just needs to be updated. They'll either have you RMA it or send you a new BIOS chip, and you can just replace the old one. Shouldn't be too much of a hassle, other than waiting a few extra days to get it all put together.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimt21* 
this may be a noob question, but I'm really hoping someone here can help me. I have the Gigabyte P35-DS3L and a Q6600. I've been having trouble getting it to run @ 3.4GHz stable. What I've noticed is that when looking at the cpu voltage in cpu-z the voltage never increases regardless of what I set it at. I may be a noob, but I'm not a complete idiot. I've made sure that the voltage control is set to manual not auto (though it doesn't change with auto either). Does cpu-z accurately display the cpu voltage? Is there something I'm missing in the bios? I'm kinda at a loss so any help would be appreciated, thanks.

Likely it's because of the horrible vdroop on this board. What voltages have you tried with what result in CPU-Z? CPU-Z will show the actual voltage. I know that with my processor, if I set it anywhere between 1.26v and 1.35v, it actually gets 1.26v according to CPU-Z. Above 1.35v, and it starts raising about as much as I raise it, so it's always around .1v lower than what I set in the BIOS. Hope that helps, but please give a little more information about what voltages you're trying to run.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *man03999* 
Great Tips! , I just ordered mine this morning from newegg , hope i can overclock my E2180 to 3.0 Ghz with stock cooling or ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro.

P.S. Anyone got to 3.0Ghz with stock cooling?

Nope, but it might be possible. You just will probably be getting into the upper 60's with the stock cooler though.







I believe the 2180's are good to 71c, so that'd still be ok. Not optimal for sure.


----------



## losttsol

I've got mine going at 3.4 GHz now with this board. My cpu-z is in the sig. Here is a thumbnail I took.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thenovices

Disabling all the power saving features that lower your voltage/core clock speed will probably lessen the amount of vdroop. My voltage is at 1.325, before turning off the power saving features CPU-Z was showing 1.12V, now its showing 1.296V

By the way, I've already gotten my E2180 to 3.0GHz at stock voltage, Arctic Freezer cooling. Idle temps are in low 20s, full load at mid 40s. I'll try to push it to 3.3GHz or more. Be prepared to add another line on the successful overclocks list for me!


----------



## MALCHICK

First off, here's my setup:

E6750
GA-P35-DS3L
2GB (2x1gb) G.Skill 800

I had an 80GB HD for my main drive running Vista.

I had been running a good overclock with the old HD installed. Had the 6750 at 3.6 ghz (450 FSB x 7 - 1.4volts ~36 degrees under idle ~46 under load - 1:1 DDR2 settings - and +.3volts on the DDR2)

It would post just fine and tell me the memory was running at 900mhz. I ran it like that for two weeks.

I was running out of room so I ordered a 250GB and dropped it in and installed Vista on it. Left the 80GB in there and didn't format it. Just transfered files from the old to the new.

As soon as I started booting the new HD my overclock settings in BIOS disappeared. I had them written down so I just entered them back in exactly how I had them before. Now, whenever I boot with any sort of multiplier change or FSB change (other than stock), the memory boots at 667mhz and the CPU is downclocked to 2.3ghz from the 2.6ghz stock. If I clear the overclock settings in BIOS it will boot at 800mhz memory and 2.6ghz CPU.

I ran memtest last night for 6 hours and didn't have a single error.

update: Just updated the BIOS and cleared the CMOS and it still always reverts to 333x7 when I try to overclock....


----------



## stanglx302

*To all of the guys having the problem of your overclock settings going back to default on re-boot or start-up,*

I posted this 10 or 12 pages back, but it probably got lost in the mix by now. That happens when these threads get this long and I noticed this issue is still happening to others again. Anyways, I was having the same problem. I'd OC. I test with Orthos, OCCT or Prime95 all night long and pass just fine. Then I'd power the system up the very next day and everything would go back to default again, every single time. It was driving me crazy. I did some Googling and found out that this was happening to others as well. The fix was a setting in the BIOS. Under the "Halt On" section, set it to "NO Errors". This completely fixed my problem and it has never done it since. It's been almost a month now and it's still working just fine. From what I was reading is that the system sees that the CPU is not running at the correct/specified speed and it's thinks that that is an error, so it stops the booting process and resets everything. I don't know if it will work for all of you, but it worked for me.

Also, my board was shipped with the F3 BIOS. I flashed to the F6 version and the problem still persisted until I changed that one setting, so I'm going to assume that it's not a BIOS version problem for any of you.


----------



## XeoNoX

im having a strange problem with XP install if i enable "Sata AHCI mode" and if i enable "SATA Port 0-1 Native Mode". Once i enable both of those i hit F6 and install the Matrix Intel Driver and choose ICH9 and windows setup still says it cant find a drive. Im using a seagate 400gb with NCQ enabled. (i can get it to work with AHCI mode disabled, but once i enable it i cant get it to work)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


*To all of the guys having the problem of your overclock settings going back to default on re-boot or start-up,*

I posted this 10 or 12 pages back, but it probably got lost in the mix by now. That happens when these threads get this long and I noticed this issue is still happening to others again. Anyways, I was having the same problem. I'd OC. I test with Orthos, OCCT or Prime95 all night long and pass just fine. Then I'd power the system up the very next day and everything would go back to default again, every single time. It was driving me crazy. I did some Googling and found out that this was happening to others as well. The fix was a setting in the BIOS. Under the "Halt On" section, set it to "NO Errors". This completely fixed my problem and it has never done it since. It's been almost a month now and it's still working just fine. From what I was reading is that the system sees that the CPU is not running at the correct/specified speed and it's thinks that that is an error, so it stops the booting process and resets everything. I don't know if it will work for all of you, but it worked for me.

Also, my board was shipped with the F3 BIOS. I flashed to the F6 version and the problem still persisted until I changed that one setting, so I'm going to assume that it's not a BIOS version problem for any of you.



Thanks for the info, I'll give it a shot. The only other issue I am having is that when I power off from XP, it restarts the PC every time. I have to hit the manual power switch at the right moment to actuall power the PC down. I hope this fixes that as well (somehow, lol)


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*


im having a strange problem with XP install if i enable "Sata AHCI mode" and if i enable "SATA Port 0-1 Native Mode". Once i enable both of those i hit F6 and install the Matrix Intel Driver and choose ICH9 and windows setup still says it cant find a drive. Im using a seagate 400gb with NCQ enabled. (i can get it to work with AHCI mode disabled, but once i enable it i cant get it to work)

Anyone have any ideas?


Google it.









And out of curiousity, why do you even want to use AHCI?


----------



## puntoMX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Nope, but it might be possible. You just will probably be getting into the upper 60's with the stock cooler though.







I believe the 2180's are good to 71c, so that'd still be ok. Not optimal for sure.










_*Newbe here







.*_

*Hi Spike and man03999,*

I got the E2180 to 3GHz (10x300) at stock voltage (Auto) with the stock cooler. I still didn't buy any "good" cooler. I got the CPU up to 82oC by the way before crashing







.

Somehow the system seems to be more stable at higher FSB speeds, so I lowered multiplier to 8 and threw a 417MHz bus speed on it (1666MHz FSB now







), giving me a 3.33GHz CPU WITH stock cooling and the BIOS voltage set on 1.4375, that is actually more 1.3900 volts.

Before I could not get it stable, but by rising the FSB and lowering the multiplier I gained, some of you won't believe it, a 3oC lower temperature even AFTER raising the voltage to 1.39 volts.









Any way, what CPU cooler do you recommend? I thought about one that blows down on the CPU, Northbridge and VR, and has a fan that will last many ours or has a fan that be replaced with an other 12cm (or so) fan.


----------



## puntoMX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*


im having a strange problem with XP install if i enable "Sata AHCI mode" and if i enable "SATA Port 0-1 Native Mode". Once i enable both of those i hit F6 and install the Matrix Intel Driver and choose ICH9 and windows setup still says it cant find a drive. Im using a seagate 400gb with NCQ enabled. (i can get it to work with AHCI mode disabled, but once i enable it i cant get it to work)

Anyone have any ideas?


AHCI is ONLY for Vista, it's in your user manual







.


----------



## upstartof77

11,269 Mark score using this board a e6550 @ 3.18 Ghz (7X455) =D <3 this mobo.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puntoMX* 
_*Newbe here







.*_

*Hi Spike and man03999,*

I got the E2180 to 3GHz (10x300) at stock voltage (Auto) with the stock cooler. I still didnâ€™t buy any "good" cooler. I got the CPU up to 82oC by the way before crashing







.

Somehow the system seems to be more stable at higher FSB speeds, so I lowered multiplier to 8 and threw a 417MHz bus speed on it (1666MHz FSB now







), giving me a 3.33GHz CPU WITH stock cooling and the BIOS voltage set on 1.4375, that is actually more 1.3900 volts.

Before I could not get it stable, but by rising the FSB and lowering the multiplier I gained, some of you wonâ€™t believe it, a 3oC lower temperature even AFTER raising the voltage to 1.39 volts.









Any way, what CPU cooler do you recommend? I thought about one that blows down on the CPU, Northbridge and VR, and has a fan that will last many ours or has a fan that be replaced with an other 12cm (or so) fan.

82c?? If I were you, I wouldn't let that thing get over 60c. You could burn that CPU up real quick running it at those temperatures.... but it is your choice.









I have heard that higher multi's do tend to generate more heat, and lower mutli's tend to OC better, so that's probably why you're getting those results.

Definitely get a new CPU cooler though. The Tuniq Tower 120 is probably the best cooler you can get, but there's a ton of them out there. Look on www.newegg.com at reviews and you should be able to find a few decent ones. Then post back with those and we'll tell you what's probably the best one to go with. :Thumb:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *upstartof77* 
11,269 Mark score using this board a e6550 @ 3.18 Ghz (7X455) =D <3 this mobo.

Will add you in, thanks!


----------



## puntoMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
82c?? If I were you, I wouldn't let that thing get over 60c. You could burn that CPU up real quick running it at those temperatures.... but it is your choice.









I have heard that higher multi's do tend to generate more heat, and lower mutli's tend to OC better, so that's probably why you're getting those results.

Ow wait, I think I wasn't clear, on full load with prime95 I get 71oC with a room temperature at 24oC. I just tried how much it could handle, e.g. 3.5GHz and stock cooling and that resulted in 82oC.

I'm happy that more people confirmed the "lower multi = lower temperatures"

I'll check out the the Tuniq Tower 120, but it seems they don't sell ***** here







, just Coolermaster, Thermaltake and lately also the Zalman coolers&#8230;

How do I get into the "successful Overclocking list? by the way?


----------



## SgtSpike

Just copy one of the entries in the list, replace the information contained with the information on your own OC, and then post it up. I'll add you in. Definitely appreciated if it's in a format that I can just copy/paste though, so please copy one of the entries already in there!


----------



## losttsol

Can you post my score? I've got this running a little cooler at 57C load thanks to a 140mm exhaust fan I put on the side of my case. If I can get 3.5 GHz and stay loaded at 60C or under, I'll be posting it soon. I have gotten it to 3.6 GHz, but temps were +65C so I don't bother keeping it there.

losttsol - Q6600 G0 @ 3.4ghz, 378 fsb, 1.33 vcore CPU-Z Validation


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Can you post my score? I've got this running a little cooler at 57C load thanks to a 140mm exhaust fan I put on the side of my case. If I can get 3.5 GHz and stay loaded at 60C or under, I'll be posting it soon. I have gotten it to 3.6 GHz, but temps were +65C so I don't bother keeping it there.

losttsol - Q6600 G0 @ 3.4ghz, 378 fsb, 1.33 vcore CPU-Z Validation

Done. BTW, my list isn't "stable" overclocks per say, it's just "if you can get CPU-Z verification" overclocks.

Exciting news guys! I just got my XFX 8800GT 256mb... @ 3.15ghz on my proc, and 690/1062 on my video card, I got 12,285 points in 3dmark06! I'm pretty stoked...! OC'd to 3.43ghz, and running 3dmark06 again, so we'll see how much I can increase the score with that... Maybe 13k? Maybe too much to hope for? We'll see...


----------



## puntoMX

I think your 256MB will be the bottle neck there, and if it's the stock cooler then that would not help either







.

I tried to OC to 3.4 but can't get it stable... I must get a good cooler soon, next week the Coolermaster Hyper TX 2 comes in; I know it's not the best, but always better then what I have now







.


----------



## SgtSpike

That's the odd part about it.... I heard these were really hot cards, but even OC'd my 8800 only gets to 61c max. What's the deal with that?


----------



## darcness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


That's the odd part about it.... I heard these were really hot cards, but even OC'd my 8800 only gets to 61c max. What's the deal with that?


Are you using any programs to control fan speed? My HD3870 ran HOT until I had Riva Tuner run the fan at 55-65% and then it cooled right down to 60's on full load.


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Google it.









And out of curiousity, why do you even want to use AHCI?

AHCI enabled, with Intel Matrix Manager and NCQ enabled the drive performance is enhanced by a sigificant difference.


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puntoMX* 
AHCI is ONLY for Vista, itâ€™s in your user manual







.

Its not only for vista, AHCI is fully supported out of the box for Microsoft Windows Vista and the Linux operating system from kernel 2.6.19. Older operating systems require drivers written by the host bus adapter vendor in order to support AHCI. Im just having problems loading those drivers, has anyone successfully done this with this board on anything other than vista?


----------



## puntoMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XeoNoX* 
AHCI enabled, with Intel Matrix Manager and NCQ enabled the drive performance is enhanced by a sigificant difference.

You would say that, but for my home/office computer and workstation I didn't get any better performance for it. Sure if you use it for a Server or so. If you wanted AHCI mode, then you should have bought the RAID version (in no RAID mode). I was just quoting what Gigabyte wrote in there users Manuel and ASUS posted on there site.

Any way, I like people that don't give up







.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcness* 
Are you using any programs to control fan speed? My HD3870 ran HOT until I had Riva Tuner run the fan at 55-65% and then it cooled right down to 60's on full load.

Nope, just left that alone. Unless ATI Tool automatically invokes it's own power-cooling plan, but I've heard the thing at 100% when my system first starts up, and I KNOW it's not running anywhere near that while I'm gaming/benching. Guess I might not need to keep my VF-900 after all...







I'll wait until a volt-mod for the card comes out first though.


----------



## stanglx302

Speaking of SpeedFan. Has anyone been able to make it work with this board? It'll control the CPU fan just fine, but it will not control any other fan connected to the motherboard. It reads the RPM of the fans just fine though.


----------



## losttsol

I just added two more sticks of RAM giving me 4 x 1GB total. I checked in Windows and it says I only have 3GB. Same with the BIOS. I'm running 64 bit Vista Premium so I don't think it's the OS limiting me. I thought this motherboard is rated up to 8GB. What should I do?


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
I just added two more sticks of RAM giving me 4 x 1GB total. I checked in Windows and it says I only have 3GB. Same with the BIOS. I'm running 64 bit Vista Premium so I don't think it's the OS limiting me. I thought this motherboard is rated up to 8GB. What should I do?

I would try running the new sticks alone to see if that are any good. You can also try the 2 other slots you weren't using before. That way, you should be able to rule out the RAM or slot being defective.


----------



## losttsol

Good idea, thanks.

Edit: I am such a moron. One of my memory clips wasn't pressed in. 4GB is showing now.

This reminds me of two nights ago when my temps were off the chart. It helps to plug the CPU fan back in I found out.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Good idea, thanks.

Edit: I am such a moron. One of my memory clips wasn't pressed in. 4GB is showing now.

This reminds me of two nights ago when my temps were off the chart. It helps to plug the CPU fan back in I found out.

Lol, that made me laugh. Always double-check everything!


----------



## darcness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Nope, just left that alone. Unless ATI Tool automatically invokes it's own power-cooling plan, but I've heard the thing at 100% when my system first starts up, and I KNOW it's not running anywhere near that while I'm gaming/benching. Guess I might not need to keep my VF-900 after all...







I'll wait until a volt-mod for the card comes out first though.

There's already a hard mod out if you want to try that. I'm really thinking about doing it, but just have to get the pot (variable resistor) first.


----------



## gabe2500

I hit 400x8 for 3.2 on all stock voltage with crucial ballistic 6400 at 1:1 at 5-5-5-18. I can tighten the timing to 4-4-4-12, but then I have to volt like crazy just to compensate. I am trying to overclock at 400x9 at 4-4-4-12 which I have accomplished. Unfortunately I had to set vcore 1.5, ddr2 +0.4, and nb, pci-e, and southbridge all 3 at +0.3 How dangerous is this? I have an ultima 90, hr-03gt and hr-05 plus a tt armor case with the 250 side fan. I ran prime95 at 100% for close to an hour but I am scared of something bad happening. My temps are averaging 62c. In cpu-z my cpu voltage was coming up at 1.3 or so.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabe2500* 
I hit 400x8 for 3.2 on all stock voltage with crucial ballistic 6400 at 1:1 at 5-5-5-18. I can tighten the timing to 4-4-4-12, but then I have to volt like crazy just to compensate. I am trying to overclock at 400x9 at 4-4-4-12 which I have accomplished. Unfortunately I had to set vcore 1.5, ddr2 +0.4, and nb, pci-e, and southbridge all 3 at +0.3 How dangerous is this? I have an ultima 90, hr-03gt and hr-05 plus a tt armor case with the 250 side fan. I ran prime95 at 100% for close to an hour but I am scared of something bad happening. My temps are averaging 62c. In cpu-z my cpu voltage was coming up at 1.3 or so.

All those voltages sound like an awful lot for only 400mhz FSB. I'd say try to lower them one at a time and see how much lower you can get them. Especially vcore, you shouldn't need 1.5v for 2700mhz, not even close. What processor do you have specifically?

I wouldn't worry about memory timings for now, they're definitely less important than other things (like CPU clock speed). If you can get your CPU clock speed higher by loosening your timings, then it's worth it. And if you lower your multiplier, the heat will go down on your processor as well. Hope this all helps you out some...

BTW everyone, F7 BIOS is out, supposedly fixes support for 1TB drive, in case you have one.


----------



## gabe2500

Sorry about that. I have a q6600. I am now running 400x8 for 3.2 at 1:1 memory at 4-4-4-12 with stock voltage for all except vcore which is up to 1300. So I barely had to bump my cpu voltage and in prime at 100% my temps were a bit below 50c. I didn't know that lowering the multiplier and in turn raising the fsb clock could keep my temps lower. I guess that is because you could keep the cpu voltage lower as a result? I would love to hit 3.6 and under 60c full load.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabe2500* 
Sorry about that. I have a q6600. I am now running 400x8 for 3.2 at 1:1 memory at 4-4-4-12 with stock voltage for all _except vcore which is up to 1300_.

If I'm not mistaken, stock voltage for Vcore is 1.35, so you're really not supply enough voltage. That's a good thing if it's stable, though. don't be afraid to go up to 1.35 if you're having problems.


----------



## darcness

Hey SgtSpike, I know I'm late to the party but you might as well put my succesful overclock up on that list. Forgot to ask you to do it before. Here's my info:

CPU & Memory:
[email protected]

Settings:
300x10 = 3000MHz
Vcore = 1.456
DDRv = +.02
PCIev = +.01
FSBv = +.02
MCHv = +.02

CPU-Z and Orthos:
Proof? See link in sig (E2180 Status)

3DMark06 - 11115
Proof? See link in sig (Overclocking Odyssey)

Thanks and Rep+ for an awesome thread of GREAT information!!


----------



## joker380

Hi everyone what a nice thread but too much to read. Neway Below is what i have

E2160,P35-DS3L,1X2gb HP D9HNL DDR2 667 memory.

Can someone help me what memory setting should i keep plus the voltage on it. Also do i need to Flash my BIOS to F6 and will it stop the Vddrop all you guys are talking about. And also if the default voltage is 1.8 than in the memory voltage config if i click on .1+ does that mean it is no 1.9v. This is the FIRST time i have seen this kinda voltage setting so forgive me if i ask dumb questions. Also i dont see 1:1 ratio in my current BIOS. If someone can jump start me than i can get a hang of it.

Thanks for all your help in advacne.


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puntoMX* 
You would say that, but for my home/office computer and workstation I didn't get any better performance for it. Sure if you use it for a Server or so. If you wanted AHCI mode, then you should have bought the RAID version (in no RAID mode). I was just quoting what Gigabyte wrote in there users Manuel and ASUS posted on there site.

Any way, I like people that don't give up







.

at this point im not starting a debate, i just want the correct drivers, can someone please upload the right SATA drivers for the SATA for a winxp installation (F6 driver installation) for this board. I lost my freaking floppy diskette that came with the board and cant seem to find the right drivers online as i have tried various ones that i found online and none of them work. can someone help?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabe2500* 
Sorry about that. I have a q6600. I am now running 400x8 for 3.2 at 1:1 memory at 4-4-4-12 with stock voltage for all except vcore which is up to 1300. So I barely had to bump my cpu voltage and in prime at 100% my temps were a bit below 50c. I didn't know that lowering the multiplier and in turn raising the fsb clock could keep my temps lower. I guess that is because you could keep the cpu voltage lower as a result? I would love to hit 3.6 and under 60c full load.

Are you still on the stock cooler? If so, you're definitely gonna need an aftermarket cooler to hit 3.6ghz and stay under 60c (which I highly recommend). BTW you must have some nice memory to be running at those timings and speed... grats! Wish I did...









Anyway, not sure why, but just raising the multiplier on any of the C2D processors creates more heat, regardless of voltage. Not much, but I know there's a difference. Obviously it made a pretty decent difference in your temperatures, but I have a feeling most of that heat was due to the high voltage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
If I'm not mistaken, stock voltage for Vcore is 1.35, so you're really not supply enough voltage. That's a good thing if it's stable, though. don't be afraid to go up to 1.35 if you're having problems.









Agreed, but that will increase your temperatures as well... just keep a close eye on those temps!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcness* 
Hey SgtSpike, I know I'm late to the party but you might as well put my succesful overclock up on that list. Forgot to ask you to do it before. Here's my info:

CPU & Memory:
[email protected]

Settings:
300x10 = 3000MHz
Vcore = 1.456
DDRv = +.02
PCIev = +.01
FSBv = +.02
MCHv = +.02

CPU-Z and Orthos:
Proof? See link in sig (E2180 Status)

3DMark06 - 11115
Proof? See link in sig (Overclocking Odyssey)

Thanks and Rep+ for an awesome thread of GREAT information!!

Ok, will add you in here shortly. Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joker380* 
Hi everyone what a nice thread but too much to read. Neway Below is what i have

E2160,P35-DS3L,1X2gb HP D9HNL DDR2 667 memory.

Can someone help me what memory setting should i keep plus the voltage on it. Also do i need to Flash my BIOS to F6 and will it stop the Vddrop all you guys are talking about. And also if the default voltage is 1.8 than in the memory voltage config if i click on .1+ does that mean it is no 1.9v. This is the FIRST time i have seen this kinda voltage setting so forgive me if i ask dumb questions. Also i dont see 1:1 ratio in my current BIOS. If someone can jump start me than i can get a hang of it.

Thanks for all your help in advacne.









Wow, lots of questions. Let me see if I can answer them all.

The E2160 has a 9x multi, so your memory will not need to be OC'd at all until you reach 3ghz on your processor. Run a 2.00 memory multiplier (partway down the list, look for it), and stock voltage for a CPU speed of up to 3.00ghz. If you make it past that, post here again and we'll give you more advice on it.
The F6 (or F7, which just came out) will not fix the vdroop issue unfortunately. It was fixed in the F8 BIOS of the DS4 board, but there's no F8 BIOS for this board yet.







You don't need to flash to F6 or F7, but you should anyway.








Yes, you are absolutely correct about the memory voltages. 1.8v is default, so +.1v is 1.9v.
You don't set a 1:1 ratio in this BIOS, you just set a "memory multiplier". The memory multiplier you want is 2.00, and that will give you a 1:1 ratio (because it's DDR). Don't ask me why they made that so confusing.
Ok, I think I covered it all. Good luck!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XeoNoX* 
at this point im not starting a debate, i just want the correct drivers, can someone please upload the right SATA drivers for the SATA for a winxp installation (F6 driver installation) for this board. I lost my freaking floppy diskette that came with the board and cant seem to find the right drivers online as i have tried various ones that i found online and none of them work. can someone help?

All I can point you to is the Gigabyte.us website. They would be the only ones with the drivers you need. You should try contacting their tech support department, ask for a high-level tech, and explain your problem in detail. Sorry, I wish I knew the solution to this problem, but maybe someone else will pop in to this thread who would. Good luck at any rate.


----------



## zoowho

I built new computer recently and was easily able to overclock an e6550 to 3.0ghz in a GA-P35-DS3L mobo. Then I installed a new pci-e graphics card (I was using an old ATI Radeon 9250 PCI card before) and can't seem to do any OC. I'm new to overclocking so please be patient with me.









Someone explain to me why I could set my FSB to 429mhz (from 333) before I installed my BFG 8800gt 512mb OC and now I can't even set it to 334 w/o it shutting down and reseting the bios to the default? It ran a couple of instances of prime95 for over an hour w/o problems and it was being used 24/7 for several weeks w/o a problem.

I figured it had something to do with the pci-e frequency but even manually setting it to 100 doesn't help at all. Auto supposedly sets it to 100 anyways (according to the manual). I tried setting the voltages to auto (figuring that something might need more power). I also tried updating the bios from F5 to F7. I also tried the "Don't halt on any errors" trick I read about.

GA-P35-DS3L http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/...ProductID=2583
Mushkin 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146118
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115030
Rosewill RP500-2 ATX12V v2.01 500W Power Supply http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16817182016
BFG 8800gt 512mb OC http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=BFG%2b8800gt
Tuniq Tower 120 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835154001

This is from everest while running 2 prime95 instances(about 15 mins or so) and is known to run stable prior to installing the 8800gt:

CPU Clock: 3003 MHz
CPU Multiplier: 7.0x
CPU FSB: 429 MHz
CPU: 48c
CPU #1 and #2: 57c
Motherboard: 36c
Memory Clock: 515 MHz
Memory Speed: DDR2-1030
Dram:FSB Ratio: 12:10
Memory Timings: 5-7-7-24 CR2
CPU Core: 1.28v
Dimm: 1.86v

I also ran it stable for several days with the system voltages set to auto and the same FSB. I set it back to the defaults since I figured there was no point in increasing the voltages since the stock voltages seemed to be working fine and I was happy with a 3.0 overclock.

Btw, when I load the optimal settings in the bios my memory timings become: 5-5-5-18 CR2. I have no idea what they where non-OC before the bios upgrade. Would that make a difference with a 1mhz FSB increase? Seems to me nothing at all would need to be changed for the system to be stable with that small an increase.

Anyways, anybody have any ideas?


----------



## SgtSpike

Try other settings for your PCI freq. Try 101, 102, 105, 110. Don't go over 110 though, I think 120 is where you start corrupting data on drives, but play it safe. Just see if that helps at all.

Also, have you completely reset the BIOS? Do a "Restore Default Settings", restart, then try another OC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Are you still on the stock cooler? If so, you're definitely gonna need an aftermarket cooler to hit 3.6ghz and stay under 60c (which I highly recommend). BTW you must have some nice memory to be running at those timings and speed... grats! Wish I did...









Anyway, not sure why, but just raising the multiplier on any of the C2D processors creates more heat, regardless of voltage. Not much, but I know there's a difference. Obviously it made a pretty decent difference in your temperatures, but I have a feeling most of that heat was due to the high voltage.

Agreed, but that will increase your temperatures as well... just keep a close eye on those temps!

Ok, will add you in here shortly. Thanks!









Wow, lots of questions. Let me see if I can answer them all.
The E2160 has a 9x multi, so your memory will not need to be OC'd at all until you reach 3ghz on your processor. Run a 2.00 memory multiplier (partway down the list, look for it), and stock voltage for a CPU speed of up to 3.00ghz. If you make it past that, post here again and we'll give you more advice on it.
The F6 (or F7, which just came out) will not fix the vdroop issue unfortunately. It was fixed in the F8 BIOS of the DS4 board, but there's no F8 BIOS for this board yet.







You don't need to flash to F6 or F7, but you should anyway.








Yes, you are absolutely correct about the memory voltages. 1.8v is default, so +.1v is 1.9v.
You don't set a 1:1 ratio in this BIOS, you just set a "memory multiplier". The memory multiplier you want is 2.00, and that will give you a 1:1 ratio (because it's DDR). Don't ask me why they made that so confusing.
Ok, I think I covered it all. Good luck!









All I can point you to is the Gigabyte.us website. They would be the only ones with the drivers you need. You should try contacting their tech support department, ask for a high-level tech, and explain your problem in detail. Sorry, I wish I knew the solution to this problem, but maybe someone else will pop in to this thread who would. Good luck at any rate.











amazingly, this is the 1st board i ever bought that i notice the manufaturer doesnt show a download link for the SATA drivers on the gigabyte website. i dunno what they are thinking.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*


amazingly, this is the 1st board i ever bought that i notice the manufaturer doesnt show a download link for the SATA drivers on the gigabyte website. i dunno what they are thinking.


Just realized something - it's because this board doesn't have RAID. If there's no RAID, then there's no need for SATA drivers. Everything you need is included in the chipset drivers.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joker380*


Hi everyone what a nice thread but too much to read. Neway Below is what i have

E2160,P35-DS3L,1X2gb HP D9HNL DDR2 667 memory.

Can someone help me what memory setting should i keep plus the voltage on it. Also do i need to Flash my BIOS to F6 and will it stop the Vddrop all you guys are talking about. And also if the default voltage is 1.8 than in the memory voltage config if i click on .1+ does that mean it is no 1.9v. This is the FIRST time i have seen this kinda voltage setting so forgive me if i ask dumb questions. Also i dont see 1:1 ratio in my current BIOS. If someone can jump start me than i can get a hang of it.

Thanks for all your help in advacne.










You can flash to F6, but you still get the droop.
Yes, +.1 is 1.9v on the ddr2.
1:1 is the 2.0 setting.


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Just realized something - it's because this board doesn't have RAID. If there's no RAID, then there's no need for SATA drivers. Everything you need is included in the chipset drivers.










It still asks for drivers when trying to intall WinXP / Server 2003 with AHCI enabled. I just found the problem, its that Intel wrote somes screwed up drivers for the ICH9(notice how i didnt say ICH9R, there is a differnce) which in my opinion is B$ coming from a huge well funded company like intel. I spent the entire freaking week trying to figure this out until i came accoss a thread at some other site. Im not happy at all when i found this out considering i put in like 10hrs of my time trying to figure this crap out. For those that have the same problem as me here is the link to the fix below. im gonna start a seperate thread on this issue later.

German Gigabyte Forum http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb...ow=3792&start=

Toms Hardware Forum http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/24...n-ahci-enabled

thanks for trying to help Sgt Spike.


----------



## gabe2500

anyone running a q6600 at above 3.5ghz? I can run 400x9 with cpu volt at 1.5, ddr2 at 2.2v, and pci-e,nbridge, and sbridge at +0.4 with 1:1 timings.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gabe2500*


anyone running a q6600 at above 3.5ghz? I can run 400x9 with cpu volt at 1.5, ddr2 at 2.2v, and pci-e,nbridge, and sbridge at +0.4 with 1:1 timings.


Is yours a B3 stepping or G0 stepping? That'll make a big difference in how far you can go.

Also, those volts seem awfully (I mean really awfully) high. You shouldn't have to increase the volts on the NB/SB more than +.1v for a 400mhz FSB, and PCI-E voltage shouldn't be touched. What are your temps like?


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Done. BTW, my list isn't "stable" overclocks per say, it's just "if you can get CPU-Z verification" overclocks.


Well in that case, here's 3.7 GHz @ 1.45v in BIOS. 34C Idle (Yikes!)

I'll be trying for more in a bit.

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## losttsol

Scratch the last one. Here's 3.8 GHz!

losttsol - Q6600 G0 @ 3.8ghz, 423FSB, 1.45vcore CPU-Z Validation


----------



## gabe2500

yes, I have a G0 slacr. Hey lostoll what are your other bios settings? fsb/mch/ddr2/pci-e?


----------



## gabe2500

yeah my volts at 3.6 are really high, but that is the only way I have been able to fun full 100% load in prime95 without crashing. I didn't know that adjusting pci-e is not recommended. I just want to hit a stable 3.6 with lower temps. I think I'll start by putting pci-e at normal.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Scratch the last one. Here's 3.8 GHz!

losttsol - Q6600 G0 @ 3.8ghz, 423FSB, 1.45vcore CPU-Z Validation

That's a freakin nice OC man, great job!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabe2500* 
yeah my volts at 3.6 are really high, but that is the only way I have been able to fun full 100% load in prime95 without crashing. I didn't know that adjusting pci-e is not recommended. I just want to hit a stable 3.6 with lower temps. I think I'll start by putting pci-e at normal.

I'm assuming you just gave up adjusting the voltages individually, and said screw it, I'm pumping these up all the way? Because there's no way you need +.4v on the MCH/FSB.

Here's what I would do (assuming you're 100% stable right now as it is). Start with the CPU voltage. Reduce that ONE STEP AT A TIME, boot into Windows, and stress test for 1 minute. Keep doing that until you get errors. Then, bump it back up one notch, boot into windows, and stress test for an hour. If you still get errors, bump it up one more notch until you find one that doesn't give you errors.

Do the same thing with all your other voltages. Do the FSB voltage next, reducing it by one notch and booting into windows and doing a short stress test, etc. Then MCH. Then DDR2v. You need to get those volts down, because you're gonna kill your mobo if you don't. I wouldn't be running more than +.2v on the stock mobo heatsinks for MCH/FSB.

Good luck, let me know results after you've done this.


----------



## zoowho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Try other settings for your PCI freq. Try 101, 102, 105, 110. Don't go over 110 though, I think 120 is where you start corrupting data on drives, but play it safe. Just see if that helps at all.

Also, have you completely reset the BIOS? Do a "Restore Default Settings", restart, then try another OC.

Hope this helps.










I shut down the computer, restarted, and did the following for each PCI-E freq from 98-102:

Loaded the Optimized Defaults
Set Performance Enhance: Standard
Set CPU Host Clock Control: Enabled
set CPU Host Freq: 334
Set PCI Express Frequency: 98-102

The computer automatically shut down and rebooted after each PCI-E frequency I tried. It failed to allow me to even get into the BIOS. I loaded the Optimized Defaults each time.

No go. The system works fine if I just Load the Optimized Defaults, save, and let it boot. I'm not sure that trying different PCI-E frequencies is really going to help.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## losttsol

Thanks Spike. I've been trying for 3.9 GHz, but I can't get into windows with it. I've had to clear CMOS a few times cuz it locks up. I've tried 9 and 8 multipliers as well as taking the voltage up to 1.5v. Maybe my RAM can't handle it. Any ideas?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gabe2500*


yes, I have a G0 slacr. Hey lostoll what are your other bios settings? fsb/mch/ddr2/pci-e?


423FSB x 9 / DDR2 1:1 @ 846 / 5-6-6-16 / PCI-E @ 100

...Haven't changed any other voltages other than CPU. Might have a good chip on my hands. I can' t keep it at 3.8 without better cooling though. I think I'll stick with 3.4 GHz at a lower voltage which gives me 57C under load. I can live with that.


----------



## joker380

Thank you very much SgtSpike . I will try it tomorrow and see how it goes.

Keep up the good work


----------



## XeoNoX

Is there are reason why in cpu-z my core speed will jump around from 3300 down to 2400 and then back up. And i notice my voltage will go from 1.05 to 1.32. Its changing those two things constantly. is there a reason why?


----------



## smithy

Im getting this board soon (Christmas) and will surely be coming here for some help of i need it







From looking at comments here and the advice i was given from others this seems to be the best budget mobo going...

One question for now..How do i flash the BIOS?


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smithy*


Im getting this board soon (Christmas) and will surely be coming here for some help of i need it







From looking at comments here and the advice i was given from others this seems to be the best budget mobo going...

One question for now..How do i flash the BIOS?


The software that comes with the board lets you update to the newest BIOS by downloading it from Gigabyte.


----------



## smithy

Thanks dude







Rep+ for thee


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoowho* 
I shut down the computer, restarted, and did the following for each PCI-E freq from 98-102:

Loaded the Optimized Defaults
Set Performance Enhance: Standard
Set CPU Host Clock Control: Enabled
set CPU Host Freq: 334
Set PCI Express Frequency: 98-102

The computer automatically shut down and rebooted after each PCI-E frequency I tried. It failed to allow me to even get into the BIOS. I loaded the Optimized Defaults each time.

No go. The system works fine if I just Load the Optimized Defaults, save, and let it boot. I'm not sure that trying different PCI-E frequencies is really going to help.

Anyone else have any ideas?

Sounds like a bad board, and I'm out of ideas to be honest. It doesn't make any sense that you couldn't make it +1mhz. You could go for an RMA?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XeoNoX* 
Is there are reason why in cpu-z my core speed will jump around from 3300 down to 2400 and then back up. And i notice my voltage will go from 1.05 to 1.32. Its changing those two things constantly. is there a reason why?

Turn off SpeedStep and/or E1ST in the BIOS. It's just a power-saving feature.


----------



## Desidero

I'm done messing around with my setup, so here we go:

Q6600 G0 @ 3.2 (9x356) 1.29v
4GB DDR800 @ 854 4-4-4-8 +.1v
8800GT 512 @ 730/1850/1000

3DMark06:


----------



## smithy

I have another question for you guys, are there any recommended northbridge/southbridge coolers for this board and do i really need them if im going to do some overclocking?


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Desidero* 
I'm done messing around with my setup, so here we go:

Q6600 G0 @ 3.2 (9x356) 1.29v
4GB DDR800 @ 854 4-4-4-8 +.1v
8800GT 512 @ 730/1850/1000

3DMark06:









That is a good score. How loud is that video card? I am going to get a new one, but am looking for something quiet. I might wait until the 9 series comes out though. Also, what did you use to overclock your RAM?


----------



## Desidero

The video card is sort of loud at 60%. It is very loud when higher than 60%, sadly. I'm planning on getting an aftermarket cooler for it so I can run it at full throttle without that obnoxious noise. The revised ones are supposed to have larger fans that cool better and aren't loud though. I did my overclocking in the BIOS...


----------



## zoowho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Sounds like a bad board, and I'm out of ideas to be honest. It doesn't make any sense that you couldn't make it +1mhz. You could go for an RMA?


I just tried setting it to -1. From 333mhz to 332mhz. The same problem occurs. I'm thinking it's a bios problem. Maybe later today I'll try the F3 bios and see if it changes anything. I remember reading someone saying that F5 messed with something or other.

If anyone else has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## XeoNoX

anyone know why my e6600 (2.4ghz stock) processor with this board will jump from 2.4ghz on load then back down to 1.6ghz on idle, then jump back up to 2.4gh when i perform a task again?


----------



## Desidero

Disable speedstep (think it was called that?) in the BIOS. It is a power saving feature.


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desidero*


Disable speedstep (think it was called that?) in the BIOS. It is a power saving feature.


i didnt look for a speedstep, however, i did find and DISABLE both EIST and C1E. Disabling those 2 fixed my problem.


----------



## uberjon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desidero*


I'm done messing around with my setup, so here we go:

Q6600 G0 @ 3.2 (9x356) 1.29v
4GB DDR800 @ 854 4-4-4-8 +.1v
8800GT 512 @ 730/1850/1000

3DMark06:










want to hint on how you manage to get the GT stable at 730 core?









thats mad freaky freakish! im guessing the pci volt in the bios? i have mine at +.1V currently. trying out 700mhz now. (need to dl ati tool though)

edit: then again. im on the f4 bios. gonna upgrade in a minute.


----------



## dralb

Could someone post what they have their power management setting set to? I am still having the problem when I power off, the PC restarts. I need to push the button to get it to stay off.

Also, the BIOS keeps resetting when I restart. I am not sure if it is due to the issue I am having with the power or not. I have played with the settings and I can's seem to get it figured out. My OC is stable for 12+ hrs both blend and CPU on priority 8. This is driving me nuts and I am hoping it is not the mobo itself. I really don't want to go through an RMA.


----------



## aberg12012

First let me say "Wow!" I happened to find this forum the other day after doing my third build with this board. I purchased the board about a week ago, just by browsing newegg and looking for a mobo that best fits my needs. Little did I know I found such a diamond in the rough! Originally I did not plan to OC this build, but of coarse this forum gave me a major itch that I just _HAD_ to scratch! Now it's a full fledged rash. :-D So much so, that I haven't even played World of Warcraft for almost a week!! (Lol)

On with my questions and issues.

First off, my core temps (via Coretemp) before any OC'ing, to me seem much too warm. Idle they hover around 46-50 C. Under full load (via Orthos) they climb to around 54-55 C. Knowing the most common causes of this I began the night by completely removing the stock HSF, cleaning off the old thermal grease and applying new grease and re-installing the HSF with absolute certainty that I seated all four clips completely. Booted the computer back up, and temps are the same. This E6400 chip I'm using is from my last build, which was with a $40 PC Chips motherboard. This chip always ran about 50 C on that board too, but I always attributed it to a very poor quality motherboard. I've never had any heat related problems, other than it concerns me. Obviously I'm using the stock HSF, so I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to spend 20 bucks on the Arctic Cooler. With over clocking, I got the temps up to about 65 C with an OC of 2.96 with Vcore bumped to 1.375, which CPU-Z shows actual VCcore of 1.328?!?! (I assume this is caused by the normal Vdroop issue?) It ran perfectly stable at this speed, and didn't give any physical signs of being too hot other than the temp reading it's self.

Besides my temp issue, I can't beleive how easy OC'ing is with this board for some one with such limited experience as me. I began by preparing all the other bios settings like disabling speedstep and C1E, locking the PCI-e to 100 mhz, setting voltages to manual (left them all "normal" to begin with), and etc. Started out increasing the FSB in small (10-20) increments, and leaving the memory multiplier at 3.0. I figured I'd see how far I could push my 2 sticks of G.Skill. As I discovered, they can be pushed well beyond 1000 Mhz with no problem. After getting the FSB over about 360, I had to add about .03 Vcore for stability. At that point I also added +.2 to the RAM (Since I had it running well over 1000 Mhz),+.1 FSB and another +.1 to the MCH.

I got the FSB up to 370 (2.96 core clock) with increasing Vcore to 1.375. But that was it. I couldn't get it to be stable any higher than that. I tried changing ram multiple to 2.0, and experimented with more and less voltage to CPU, FSB, RAM and MCH. Depending on the adjustments, it would do things ranging from simply failing a short stress test with Orthos, to rebooting during windows load-up, and even completely rebooting and resetting BIOS just after post. (Which, by the way, is a WONDERFUL feature!! I didn't have to jump the CMOS once!) Any ideas here? Obviously I will also need to deal with the heat issue as well if plan to keep this machine OC'd full time. Again I'm a beginner at this, so I'm probably leaving out some important details that I didn't think to keep track of. I'm also currently at work, so this is completely off the top of my head.

One last question&#8230; One thing I don't yet fully understand (and probably never will) is what the advantage to setting the FSB:RAM to 1:1? I did some memory bandwidth benchmarks at various memory multiplier settings from 2.0 up to 3.0 with the FSB at 370 (all of which seemed perfectly stable) and obviously there was considerably more memory bandwidth with looser timings with the multiple set at 3.0, than with having a 1:1 ratio by running the ram slower. I assume that in my case, I will get more performance keeping the memory cranked up, and that 1:1 becomes important when (if) I figure out how to push the FSB beyond my RAM's OC abilities?

For good measure, I lowered the FSB down to 333 (Just a nice middle ground number, and RAM seems to run real nice at 1000 Mhz.) So for the moment, I'm running it full time at 2.66, with all standard voltages except +.1 on the ram. This way it doesn't seem to run any hotter than the standard clock speeds.

Again, thanks for all the wonderful info, and the itchy rash!


----------



## zoowho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
Also, the BIOS keeps resetting when I restart. I am not sure if it is due to the issue I am having with the power or not. I have played with the settings and I can's seem to get it figured out. My OC is stable for 12+ hrs both blend and CPU on priority 8. This is driving me nuts and I am hoping it is not the mobo itself. I really don't want to go through an RMA.

I think I remember reading something that said setting the bios to halt on no errors solves that.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoowho* 
I think I remember reading something that said setting the bios to halt on no errors solves that.

Yeah, tried that already. Still happens.


----------



## Desidero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uberjon*


want to hint on how you manage to get the GT stable at 730 core?









thats mad freaky freakish! im guessing the pci volt in the bios? i have mine at +.1V currently. trying out 700mhz now. (need to dl ati tool though)

edit: then again. im on the f4 bios. gonna upgrade in a minute.










What fan profiles are you using? At stock, it started to be unhappy in the upper 600s, but with modified fan speed settings, it was much better.

I set my fans to 40% always, 60% when over 55, 80% over 65, 100% over 70. It reached 80 once, but only for a few seconds. It's almost exclusively 40/60. At stock, the fans ran at 25 or something crazy like that.


----------



## XeoNoX

aberg12012, a good heatsink and fan like zalman series would work good.

someone correct me if im wrong, but i think with 1:1 ratio on the memory alows you to push the FSB higher to overclock.


----------



## Desidero

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong (I am still relatively new, but I've been reading and testing a ton)...

A memory ratio greater than 1:1 is basically a waste since your RAM can't stuff data through the FSB any faster than the FSB speed. Since you'll be keeping your RAM speed lower to stay 1:1 with the FSB, you should be able to improve your timings through overclocking which will do more for you than increasing the frequency past the FSB.

Also, as Xeo said, if your FSB/CPU overclock is being limited by your RAM, then you should definitely have a 1:1 ratio and loosen your timings to attempt to go faster. Bumping the FSB/CPU to the ideal overclock is the more important part of it. RAM obviously helps, but it's not as pronounced at the higher tweaking levels.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smithy* 
I have another question for you guys, are there any recommended northbridge/southbridge coolers for this board and do i really need them if im going to do some overclocking?

You shouldn't need aftermarket NB/SB coolers unless you're going to 500mhz or higher. At 515mhz on my system, I get up to 52c on my NB or SB (not sure which one) according to SpeedFan. I wouldn't take those chipsets above 60c for sure, probably keep below 50c for normal use.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoowho* 
I just tried setting it to -1. From 333mhz to 332mhz. The same problem occurs. I'm thinking it's a bios problem. Maybe later today I'll try the F3 bios and see if it changes anything. I remember reading someone saying that F5 messed with something or other.

If anyone else has any ideas please let me know.

That's true. I am running the F4 BIOS and it's been great for me, so you might give that a try as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aberg12012* 
First let me say "Wow!" I happened to find this forum the other day after doing my third build with this board. I purchased the board about a week ago, just by browsing newegg and looking for a mobo that best fits my needs. Little did I know I found such a diamond in the rough! Originally I did not plan to OC this build, but of coarse this forum gave me a major itch that I just _HAD_ to scratch! Now it's a full fledged rash. :-D So much so, that I havenâ€™t even played World of Warcraft for almost a week!! (Lol)

On with my questions and issues.

First off, my core temps (via Coretemp) before any OC'ing, to me seem much too warm. Idle they hover around 46-50 C. Under full load (via Orthos) they climb to around 54-55 C. Knowing the most common causes of this I began the night by completely removing the stock HSF, cleaning off the old thermal grease and applying new grease and re-installing the HSF with absolute certainty that I seated all four clips completely. Booted the computer back up, and temps are the same. This E6400 chip I'm using is from my last build, which was with a $40 PC Chips motherboard. This chip always ran about 50 C on that board too, but I always attributed it to a very poor quality motherboard. I've never had any heat related problems, other than it concerns me. Obviously I'm using the stock HSF, so I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to spend 20 bucks on the Arctic Cooler. With over clocking, I got the temps up to about 65 C with an OC of 2.96 with Vcore bumped to 1.375, which CPU-Z shows actual VCcore of 1.328?!?! (I assume this is caused by the normal Vdroop issue?) It ran perfectly stable at this speed, and didn't give any physical signs of being too hot other than the temp reading it's self.

Besides my temp issue, I can't beleive how easy OC'ing is with this board for some one with such limited experience as me. I began by preparing all the other bios settings like disabling speedstep and C1E, locking the PCI-e to 100 mhz, setting voltages to manual (left them all "normal" to begin with), and etc. Started out increasing the FSB in small (10-20) increments, and leaving the memory multiplier at 3.0. I figured Iâ€™d see how far I could push my 2 sticks of G.Skill. As I discovered, they can be pushed well beyond 1000 Mhz with no problem. After getting the FSB over about 360, I had to add about .03 Vcore for stability. At that point I also added +.2 to the RAM (Since I had it running well over 1000 Mhz),+.1 FSB and another +.1 to the MCH.

I got the FSB up to 370 (2.96 core clock) with increasing Vcore to 1.375. But that was it. I couldnâ€™t get it to be stable any higher than that. I tried changing ram multiple to 2.0, and experimented with more and less voltage to CPU, FSB, RAM and MCH. Depending on the adjustments, it would do things ranging from simply failing a short stress test with Orthos, to rebooting during windows load-up, and even completely rebooting and resetting BIOS just after post. (Which, by the way, is a WONDERFUL feature!! I didnâ€™t have to jump the CMOS once!) Any ideas here? Obviously I will also need to deal with the heat issue as well if plan to keep this machine OCâ€™d full time. Again Iâ€™m a beginner at this, so Iâ€™m probably leaving out some important details that I didnâ€™t think to keep track of. Iâ€™m also currently at work, so this is completely off the top of my head.

One last questionâ€¦ One thing I donâ€™t yet fully understand (and probably never will) is what the advantage to setting the FSB:RAM to 1:1? I did some memory bandwidth benchmarks at various memory multiplier settings from 2.0 up to 3.0 with the FSB at 370 (all of which seemed perfectly stable) and obviously there was considerably more memory bandwidth with looser timings with the multiple set at 3.0, than with having a 1:1 ratio by running the ram slower. I assume that in my case, I will get more performance keeping the memory cranked up, and that 1:1 becomes important when (if) I figure out how to push the FSB beyond my RAMâ€™s OC abilities?

For good measure, I lowered the FSB down to 333 (Just a nice middle ground number, and RAM seems to run real nice at 1000 Mhz.) So for the moment, Iâ€™m running it full time at 2.66, with all standard voltages except +.1 on the ram. This way it doesnâ€™t seem to run any hotter than the standard clock speeds.

Again, thanks for all the wonderful info, and the itchy rash!

What kind of thermal paste are you using? You might pick up some Artic Silver 5 at a local PC shop if you can. It's good stuff and will help your temps a ton. Buy some online for future use if you can't find it locally. But really, the best thing you can do for your temps is get an aftermarket heatsink.

And BTW that's some excellent memory you've got... are they HZ's? You're right, you do get more bandwidth through your memory at higher speeds, but it likely won't be a huge advantage as far as real-world use. Try a benchmark like PCMark with your memory at different speeds and let us know what the results are.

Also, you likely need more voltage to the CPU above 2.97ghz. Unfortunately I wouldn't recommend giving it more voltage until you get a different heatsink, or you might fry the thing.









Great job starting though, and documenting it all for us. Good luck continuing the OCing!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Desidero* 
Someone can correct me if I'm wrong (I am still relatively new, but I've been reading and testing a ton)...

A memory ratio greater than 1:1 is basically a waste since your RAM can't stuff data through the FSB any faster than the FSB speed. Since you'll be keeping your RAM speed lower to stay 1:1 with the FSB, you should be able to improve your timings through overclocking which will do more for you than increasing the frequency past the FSB.

Also, as Xeo said, if your FSB/CPU overclock is being limited by your RAM, then you should definitely have a 1:1 ratio and loosen your timings to attempt to go faster. Bumping the FSB/CPU to the ideal overclock is the more important part of it. RAM obviously helps, but it's not as pronounced at the higher tweaking levels.

The FSB is quad-pumped, so unless you're running a 4.00 multiplier on your memory, you won't be hitting the limit of your FSB. But you're partially right in that the advantage of speeding up your memory won't be that pronounced in real world performance. And of course, the CPU speed is the most important part, like you said. CPU speed should never be sacrificed for ram speed.


----------



## Desidero

Ahh, I misunderstood something in my reading. Thanks, Sgt.


----------



## Cvalley75

I'm liking this board so far, my build is just over a week old, just starting the OC process, going well so far, going very slow, no real long term stability testing yet, just short term, but havn't even had a hiccup yet. 2.8 (312*9) right now on stock voltaage (1.275), cpu-z reports 1.232 idle & 1.2 even under load, temps are nice 30 Idle, 49-50 load, even though I didn't feel that my AS5 application was the best I can't complain about the temps. So hopefully have some good room yet, not really going to get greedy with the overclock, 3.0-3.2 on low voltage would make me a happy camper.







I'm using this build as a CAD station here at work, running Solidworks, sure kicks the snot out of the Dell's they have been buying here.


----------



## chuckcalo

I can't get anything to work @ 3.2ghz.

I've tried all the voltages possible and all the memory timings but Orthos keep failing!

I'm using F7 bios. I'm starting to thing it's the BIOS that's limiting me. I've seen this chip hit 3.7 on stock voltages.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuckcalo* 
I can't get anything to work @ 3.2ghz.

I've tried all the voltages possible and all the memory timings but Orthos keep failing!

I'm using F7 bios. I'm starting to thing it's the BIOS that's limiting me. I've seen this chip hit 3.7 on stock voltages.

Have you set the memory multiplier to 2.00? Locked the PCI-E bus to 100mhz? That's all I can think of right now...

If you really think it is the BIOS, try F4. That's what I'm using right now, and I got up to 7x515 no problem.


----------



## gabe2500

New overclock settings. 3.6 pci-e/fsb/mch on stock voltage except for ddr2 at 2.2v and vcore at 1.5v. Running 1:1/800/4-4-4-12 ram and 400x9 fsb/multi. My temps on all 4 cores average at 58c after 100% load in prime95 for an hour. My next step will be moving down to 450x8 in hopes of lowering core temps by a little bit.


----------



## slaney30

Just bought this board and will be installing tonight on my E2160 M0 revision. Will be posting some preliminary results later.

Nice OC gabe!


----------



## chuckcalo

Plop~

Running @ 3408mhz Orthos Small FFTs for like 8 minutes for now xd.

Speedfan says 55C / 54C and everest says 66/67 which one should I trust.


----------



## XeoNoX

i was wondering if it is normal for the CPU voltage to go from 1.32 to like 1.35. Or is there a setting were i can set it not to fluctuate so much?


----------



## niteshade

I have a question,is there a problem with overclocking ram on this board with a f7 bios , I can never get it to go over stock (400Mhz), the voltage is at the rated from crucial is 2.2v , and thats what i have mine on, i see people pushing theirs to 500 no problem. i just want to be able to get it to 450ish.


----------



## chuckcalo

Bah, the memory timings was the problem.. I changed the timings and I was able to run 3dmark06 without any problems. I;m going to run ORTHOS thru the night just to be sure it's stable.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XeoNoX* 
i was wondering if it is normal for the CPU voltage to go from 1.32 to like 1.35. Or is there a setting were i can set it not to fluctuate so much?

Nope, it's just a problem with this board... lots of vdroop and voltage fluctuations. The F8 BIOS SHOULD fix it (it did on the DS4 board), so we're all just waiting for it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *niteshade* 
I have a question,is there a problem with overclocking ram on this board with a f7 bios , I can never get it to go over stock (400Mhz), the voltage is at the rated from crucial is 2.2v , and thats what i have mine on, i see people pushing theirs to 500 no problem. i just want to be able to get it to 450ish.

Can you describe your problem a little more? Perhaps it is limited by the FSB/MCH/Vcore voltages?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuckcalo* 
Bah, the memory timings was the problem.. I changed the timings and I was able to run 3dmark06 without any problems. I;m going to run ORTHOS thru the night just to be sure it's stable.

I was just going to ask what fixed the problem you were having...


----------



## niteshade

I have the theses settings currently:
PCI-E= +.2v
FSB= +.2v
MCH= +.2v
Cpu= 1.43125v

Everytime I set the ram to more than stock it never boots and just resets itself .I have tried to see if it was because of the timing , i put it at 5-5-5-15 with different frequencies 420,450, 500 and same thing kept happening. So i just keep it at 400 and 2.00 multi.


----------



## SgtSpike

Have you tried changing the speed with leaving the timings on "auto"?


----------



## losttsol

Look at these new temperatures I'm getting. This can't be right can it?
38C @ 3.4GHz under load is a bit low I think.


----------



## niteshade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Have you tried changing the speed with leaving the timings on "auto"?


Yea I just tried 430,440,450 all on auto,I either got blue screened or freezes during boot. can my e6400 causing the this by any chance? the best i could get is 420 , 5-5-5-16 is that even worth it or should i just put it back to 400 4-4-4-11 where it was.


----------



## slaney30

Quick question about the DDR overvoltage....I have Crucial Ballistix, which normally operate on 2.2volts. Does this mean I leave that setting to AUTO? A lot of motherboards will AUTO set voltage to 1.8v. I'm not sure if that means I need to set my DDR overvolate to +.4v or leave it at auto. any help is appreciated!


----------



## rcf22

Dammit, newegg needs to ship my RMA'd PSU nooooow. I've been without my PC since a week from Saturday >.< Stupid holiday season slow UPS delivery. I keep reading all these OC'ing ideas 'n stuff and I start reaching to reboot my computer and try it... Then I realize I'm on my lappy







Oh well, I'm working on a homemade fan controller in the meantime to keep me happy


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Look at these new temperatures I'm getting. This can't be right can it?
38C @ 3.4GHz under load is a bit low I think.


I don't see any reason to not trust those temps, besides them being incredibly low... but you do have a 9700 to cool it, and you've got a G0 revision right? Those run cooler too. Anyway, grats, cause it looks like you've got a great running chip!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *niteshade*


Yea I just tried 430,440,450 all on auto,I either got blue screened or freezes during boot. can my e6400 causing the this by any chance? the best i could get is 420 , 5-5-5-16 is that even worth it or should i just put it back to 400 4-4-4-11 where it was.


Have you tried auto memory timings? And you are just using the memory multiplier to adjust the ram speed right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


Quick question about the DDR overvoltage....I have Crucial Ballistix, which normally operate on 2.2volts. Does this mean I leave that setting to AUTO? A lot of motherboards will AUTO set voltage to 1.8v. I'm not sure if that means I need to set my DDR overvolate to +.4v or leave it at auto. any help is appreciated!


Yep, set your DDR voltage to +.4v.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


Dammit, newegg needs to ship my RMA'd PSU nooooow. I've been without my PC since a week from Saturday >.< Stupid holiday season slow UPS delivery. I keep reading all these OC'ing ideas 'n stuff and I start reaching to reboot my computer and try it... Then I realize I'm on my lappy







Oh well, I'm working on a homemade fan controller in the meantime to keep me happy










Lol, good luck with that fan controller of yours...!


----------



## fletcherfunk

Just started OCing this today, and I ran into some issues.
My setup: Q6600 (G0 stepping) with stock cooling
dsl3 mb obviously
2gb ocz pc-6400 dual channel
8800 gts 320mb 
120gb sata and 250mb ide hd's
sound blaster audigy zs 2

So I got it to I just downloaded "coretemp", and it's registering about 10 degrees hotter than the program that came with my motherboard to measure temps.

I'm at 3 ghz/333FSB with the only voltage increase being .3 to the memory (which is at 800/885.)

Idle Temps:
Easytune 5: System - 39 CPU - 33

CoreTemp gives all core temps:
Core 0 : 47
Core 1: 43
Core 2: 43
Core 3: 39

Load:
Easytune 5: system - 46 CPU - 46

Coretemp:
Core 0: 63
Core 1:55
Core 2:57
Core 3:51

So what program should I trust, and are these temps a problem? Which core do I need to pay attention to in coretemp, the hottest one?

I've already ordered another case fan, and I'm considering getting a new cpu cooler.


----------



## SgtSpike

Try downloading speedfan and see what that tells you... I've had the best luck with accuracy in that program. Also, do you get a readout for tjunction anywhere? If you can, find out whether that is 85c or 100c.


----------



## fletcherfunk

Thanks for the quick response, I got speedfan, and here's what it's telling me:
(Idle)
Core 0: 32
Core 1: 28
Core 2: 28
Core 3: 24

and coretemp Idle is at:
47/43/43/39

and the Tjunction is 100 in coretemp.

So can I trust that speedfan's temps are really accurate? It makes me real nervous to think that they MIGHT be 15 degrees higher heh...

I'm thinking I'm going to upgrade to the arctic cooling freezer 7, because it's only $21 w/free shipping at newegg, and it's not as massive as the other recommended coolers. Worth it? Thanks!!


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletcherfunk*


Thanks for the quick response, I got speedfan, and here's what it's telling me:
(Idle)
Core 0: 32
Core 1: 28
Core 2: 28
Core 3: 24

and coretemp Idle is at:
47/43/43/39

and the Tjunction is 100 in coretemp.

So can I trust that speedfan's temps are really accurate? It makes me real nervous to think that they MIGHT be 15 degrees higher heh...

I'm thinking I'm going to upgrade to the arctic cooling freezer 7, because it's only $21 w/free shipping at newegg, and it's not as massive as the other recommended coolers. Worth it? Thanks!!


Nope, don't trust speedfan, lol. Your processor has a tjunction of 100c, and it looks like speedfan thinks it's got a tjunction of 85c. That's why the temps in speedfan are 15c lower than the temps in coretemp. But this is a good thing, because now we know that your temps aren't 15c HIGHER than what is being reported by coretemp. The coretemp temperatures should be accurate. And yes, I've heard that the arctic cooling freezer 7 is great for a budget cooler.


----------



## hophead

I'm having trouble getting my system past 2.7GHz. I've tried the following BIOS versions - F4 (default for me) F6 and F7.

I have tried the memory multiplier at 2 (for a 1:1), manually set the first tier of timings, the DDR voltage. I have experimented with the second tier of memory timings (Auto works for 2.7GHz); I'm not sure how they should be set for this memory. Crucial tech support doesn't give them out; they only will verify the first tier of timings.

I'm very interested in slaney30's OC results; my setup is almost identical.

I've not seen a lot of people who have the GA-P35-DS3L v2 / Crucial Ballistix DDRII-800 / E2160 MO combination. Something is telling me that there is a trick to using this memory.

I have built my own systems for years, but this is my first serious attempt at OC. It is addictive and frustrating all at the same time.


----------



## chuckcalo

Look, this is hawt =D:










Here's CPU-Z validation link:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=283673

I'm using 1.5v vcore on BIOS but I'm too confident I can be stable with a lot less of VCORE.

I'm going to try hitting 3,6ghz, wish me luck !
*EDIT:* I guess my ram is limiting me from hitting anywhere higher than 3.4ghz. Overal I'm pretty happy with the results here but I hope I don't fry this thing with 1,5vcore >_>.


----------



## chuckcalo

One question,

Both Speedfan and Intel TAT reports my temperatures as 24C/24C idle, while Core Temp reports them as 39C/39C idle (+15C).

Which one reports the correct temperatures?


----------



## Cvalley75

Up to 3.0 so far, stock voltage on all execpt ram +.3 to bring ram to 2.1 spec. on G-Skill HZ's. Temps are good, gonna see if I can ease my way up to 3.2.

Edit: I'm using Easytune to probe the limits stress test & then set in bios, I used Clockgen the same way for my AMD, seems to save allot of time rebooting & testing, seems to be going good so far.


----------



## Peroxide

So what's the FSB wall like on this board?

I'm planning on getting one, but if it's at 400FSB that may be disappointing.


----------



## niteshade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Have you tried auto memory timings? And you are just using the memory multiplier to adjust the ram speed right?


I have the multiplier at 2.00 and I changed the timing manually and tried on auto as well . I not an expert on bios settings so it could be how i have them thats causing the problem ...I'll post my complete M.I.T. settings later today when I get home.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hophead*


I'm having trouble getting my system past 2.7GHz. I've tried the following BIOS versions - F4 (default for me) F6 and F7.

I have tried the memory multiplier at 2 (for a 1:1), manually set the first tier of timings, the DDR voltage. I have experimented with the second tier of memory timings (Auto works for 2.7GHz); I'm not sure how they should be set for this memory. Crucial tech support doesn't give them out; they only will verify the first tier of timings.

I'm very interested in slaney30's OC results; my setup is almost identical.

I've not seen a lot of people who have the GA-P35-DS3L v2 / Crucial Ballistix DDRII-800 / E2160 MO combination. Something is telling me that there is a trick to using this memory.

I have built my own systems for years, but this is my first serious attempt at OC. It is addictive and frustrating all at the same time.


You might need some more DDR voltage. I'm not sure, but I think the Ballistix need 2.1v or 2.2v (+.3v or +.4v) to run at stock speeds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuckcalo*


One question,

Both Speedfan and Intel TAT reports my temperatures as 24C/24C idle, while Core Temp reports them as 39C/39C idle (+15C).

Which one reports the correct temperatures?


Core Temp should be the right one. You have a 100c tjunction, whereas TAT and Speedfan think you only have 85c, hence the lower temp reported.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peroxide*


So what's the FSB wall like on this board?

I'm planning on getting one, but if it's at 400FSB that may be disappointing.


I made it up to 470FSB on stock voltage on the board, and 515FSB with +.1v. So the FSB wall is pretty high, if there is one.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *niteshade*


I have the multiplier at 2.00 and I changed the timing manually and tried on auto as well . I not an expert on bios settings so it could be how i have them thats causing the problem ...I'll post my complete M.I.T. settings later today when I get home.


You might try just resetting to defaults to see if that helps as well. Sometimes something gets stuck on one setting or another and you don't realize it.


----------



## gabe2500

Are you sure about that Spike? Speedfan 4.33 supposedly fixed the -15c incorrect readout. Or maybe the older speedfan is being used?


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


I don't see any reason to not trust those temps, besides them being incredibly low... but you do have a 9700 to cool it, and you've got a G0 revision right? Those run cooler too. Anyway, grats, cause it looks like you've got a great running chip!

Lol, good luck with that fan controller of yours...!










Well, Everest says the same temp as Speedfan, but the temps literally went down overnight. I was getting 3.4GHz @ 57C under load two days ago. Now I'm getting around 40C. How is this possible? I haven't done anything that I know of to get those temps. Is there such a thing as breaking a CPU in? Now that it's broken in the temps are lower? That's the only thing I can think of. I upped my OC to 3.5 GHz and it only goes up to 43C under load. If these temps are right then I could conceivably goto 3.6 GHz+ and remain within limits easy. The only thing that might hold me back is my RAM or run out of safe voltage to use.


----------



## Peroxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


I made it up to 470FSB on stock voltage on the board, and 515FSB with +.1v. So the FSB wall is pretty high, if there is one.










Excellent and even better that I see it was with an e6300.

Those are HZs you got right?


----------



## slaney30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hophead* 
I'm having trouble getting my system past 2.7GHz. I've tried the following BIOS versions - F4 (default for me) F6 and F7.

I have tried the memory multiplier at 2 (for a 1:1), manually set the first tier of timings, the DDR voltage. I have experimented with the second tier of memory timings (Auto works for 2.7GHz); I'm not sure how they should be set for this memory. Crucial tech support doesn't give them out; they only will verify the first tier of timings.

I'm very interested in slaney30's OC results; my setup is almost identical.

I've not seen a lot of people who have the GA-P35-DS3L v2 / Crucial Ballistix DDRII-800 / E2160 MO combination. Something is telling me that there is a trick to using this memory.

I have built my own systems for years, but this is my first serious attempt at OC. It is addictive and frustrating all at the same time.

So far I am at 3.42 Ghz stable. I booted at 3.6Ghz. I have to find stability though which will come with tinkering around with it...

I have all voltages at factory except CPU VCORE which is 1.4 after vdroop.
Do you have your ddr2 overvoltage set to +.4v? I would make sure that is right.

Honestly my first attempt at clocking my E2160 at 333mhz front side bus failed. I reset the cmos and tried in 30 mhz fsb increments to get there. Once I got to my target I verfied stability adn increased vcore to make it stable...

I think I can possibly get my chip to 3.6Ghz or higher with changing the multiplier to drop it lower and adjust my voltages accordingly.

This Board friggin rocks!


----------



## losttsol

I've got the Q rolling at 3.6GHz now and 57C under load. No problems with heat at all according to coretemp.

http:


----------



## mstaspawkl

i had a question about a clean xp install on a SATA HD. this was kinda talked about in pages 22-24? but i wanted to make complete sure.
im planing on building a new system in 2 weeks. and was gonna buy a floppy reader for the sata HD drivers, since i was used to using one when building rigs years ago(but broke). and i recently found out you dont need to? is this true? XP will just install no problems?

and if it is, is any XP installation cd fine? or any one with SP2, no matter how old? or should i get an updated one? thanks.

planning to build: Q6600, PA35-ds3l, 2GB ballistix, freezer 7 pro, evga 8800gt sc, 500W psu. with SATA dvd burner and HD


----------



## slaney30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mstaspawkl*


i had a question about a clean xp install on a SATA HD. this was kinda talked about in pages 22-24? but i wanted to make complete sure.
im planing on building a new system in 2 weeks. and was gonna buy a floppy reader for the sata HD drivers, since i was used to using one when building rigs years ago(but broke). and i recently found out you dont need to? is this true? XP will just install no problems?

and if it is, is any XP installation cd fine? or any one with SP2, no matter how old? or should i get an updated one? thanks.

planning to build: Q6600, PA35-ds3l, 2GB ballistix, freezer 7 pro, evga 8800gt sc, 500W psu. with SATA dvd burner and HD


The Windows Service pack 2 cd will be good for you. There are no newer revisions that I am aware of. To do a clean XP install, I don't believe you'll need to do anything fancy. Just put in the cd and install to the hard drive. To my knowledge this board does not need to have a Driver loaded upon initial setup.

I just unplugged my p5n-e sli board and plugged this board in, no problems. You should be good to go, just put the cd in and install winxp


----------



## mstaspawkl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


The Windows Service pack 2 cd will be good for you. There are no newer revisions that I am aware of. To do a clean XP install, I don't believe you'll need to do anything fancy. Just put in the cd and install to the hard drive. To my knowledge this board does not need to have a Driver loaded upon initial setup.

I just unplugged my p5n-e sli board and plugged this board in, no problems. You should be good to go, just put the cd in and install winxp



thanks a lot, you saved me 13 dollars and hassle! good to know!


----------



## gabe2500

Hey losttsol what are your new bios settings?


----------



## losttsol

1.45 volts & 400 FSB in BIOS.

I'm still doing fine @ 57C under load.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Well, Everest says the same temp as Speedfan, but the temps literally went down overnight. I was getting 3.4GHz @ 57C under load two days ago. Now I'm getting around 40C. How is this possible? I haven't done anything that I know of to get those temps. Is there such a thing as breaking a CPU in? Now that it's broken in the temps are lower? That's the only thing I can think of. I upped my OC to 3.5 GHz and it only goes up to 43C under load. If these temps are right then I could conceivably goto 3.6 GHz+ and remain within limits easy. The only thing that might hold me back is my RAM or run out of safe voltage to use.


Especially if you used Arctic Silver 5, yes, the temps will go down after a day or two. The reason being that many thermal pastes just take a while to "set" completely, and when they do set completely, they perform much better.

Keep that OC going! Let's see how high you can get.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gabe2500*


Are you sure about that Spike? Speedfan 4.33 supposedly fixed the -15c incorrect readout. Or maybe the older speedfan is being used?


Not sure, but pretty sure. A CPU OC'd on air would never get 24c, unless it was outside in the winter or something. That's only 75c, which is almost the same as what his ambient likely is. Just doesn't seem possible, and especially with the +15c readout in coretemp, he's likely just running the older version of speedfan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peroxide*


Excellent and even better that I see it was with an e6300.

Those are HZs you got right?


Nope, just PROMOS. Had to give them +.5v to get to 1030mhz though







Still, I'm pretty shocked they even made it that far. I wish I had an E6400 or something with a higher multi instead though, then I could complete my goal of a 100% OC. I'm only up to 94% (or thereabouts) with the 3.6ghz OC, and I don't want to give my memory +.6v to go any higher, lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


The Windows Service pack 2 cd will be good for you. There are no newer revisions that I am aware of. To do a clean XP install, I don't believe you'll need to do anything fancy. Just put in the cd and install to the hard drive. To my knowledge this board does not need to have a Driver loaded upon initial setup.

I just unplugged my p5n-e sli board and plugged this board in, no problems. You should be good to go, just put the cd in and install winxp


Confirmed, you won't need SATA drivers to run the HDD. The only reason you'd need them is if you're running RAID, which this board doesn't have anyway.


----------



## gabe2500

hey losttsol what is your ddr2 voltage set at in your bios? and what voltage is your memory rated at?


----------



## losttsol

DDR2 in my BIOS is @ 1.89v

The manufacturer says the RAM is rated from 1.9v to 2.1v


----------



## hophead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slaney30* 
So far I am at 3.42 Ghz stable. I booted at 3.6Ghz. I have to find stability though which will come with tinkering around with it...

I have all voltages at factory except CPU VCORE which is 1.4 after vdroop.
Do you have your ddr2 overvoltage set to +.4v? I would make sure that is right.

Honestly my first attempt at clocking my E2160 at 333mhz front side bus failed. I reset the cmos and tried in 30 mhz fsb increments to get there. Once I got to my target I verfied stability adn increased vcore to make it stable...

I think I can possibly get my chip to 3.6Ghz or higher with changing the multiplier to drop it lower and adjust my voltages accordingly.

This Board friggin rocks!

Will you post your BIOS M.I.T. settings? I have tried the DDR voltage, but I'm interested in the other settings, especially anything you've done w/memory timings for the Ballistix.

In Advanced BIOS settings did you disable any of the EIST / C1E features?

Thanks!


----------



## fletcherfunk

So, before I was having some heat issues. I flipped around the side case fan... it was blowing out instead of sucking in, and now I'm running ridiculously cooler.

Q6600/2gb ocz6400/8800gts320mb/STOCK cooling!

377fsb x9 - 3.4ghz/ Memory at 905mhz

32 Idle 50 Load case temp (Whereas before it was like 58 at 3.2ghz)
+.4V to DDR2
Vcore:1.375 (I'm about to lower it, since it looks like it only needs about 1.34 right now.)
+.1V to FSB

I ordered the arctic freezer 7 fan and another case fan, because I'm hoping I can get to 3.6! Is that likely to happen?









*EDIT* I rushed this a bit, as the memory was unstable. Keeping it coasting at 3.2 until I get my new cooling stuff.


----------



## Sylon

How do you flash the bios to the new F8, apparently it fixes the v-droop. In CPU-Z I see 1.32~, but In BIOS I set it to 1.375

Also, this mobo is awesome!


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


How do you flash the bios to the new F8, apparently it fixes the v-droop. In CPU-Z I see 1.32~, but In BIOS I set it to 1.375

Also, this mobo is awesome!










CPUZ does not report accurate vcore.


----------



## Sylon

^ Yeah...from what I understand thats v-droop at work isn't it? Whats a more accurate way to see how much v-core is actually being used?


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


How do you flash the bios to the new F8, apparently it fixes the v-droop. In CPU-Z I see 1.32~, but In BIOS I set it to 1.375

Also, this mobo is awesome!











The newest BIOS I've seen is F7B.


----------



## Sylon

Anyone have the problem where if you set +.4v to the ram...the Ddr18v says fail? It's in the menu above the overclocking menu. Also will setting ram on slots 2 and 4 hurt performance? My ram is running 920mhz with 5-6-6-19 timings on 2.1v


----------



## SID_MX

Hi guys, ok quick question ...anyone running A-Data vitesta PC26400 Extreme Edition ?? iÂ´m planing to get 2gb kit but don't know if possible tu run them @ 1066+ with this board (i read many reviews that this ram can do 1100+ with relaxed timings) on "turbo" with F6 bios, my 1gb kit C4 from corsair doesnÂ´t want to go over 907Mhz even with 2.2v+







so ....any advice ??

and.....sorry about my english =( it's somewhat rusted


----------



## slaney30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hophead* 
Will you post your BIOS M.I.T. settings? I have tried the DDR voltage, but I'm interested in the other settings, especially anything you've done w/memory timings for the Ballistix.

In Advanced BIOS settings did you disable any of the EIST / C1E features?

Thanks!

I can post them later, I am currently working. But I can tell you off hand to Disable EIST/C1E features. This will cause nothing but problems when trying to overclock. Ill Post my settings later for you when I am able to check.


----------



## Peroxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SID_MX*


Hi guys, ok quick question ...anyone running A-Data vitesta PC26400 Extreme Edition ?? iÂ´m planing to get 2gb kit but don't know if possible tu run them @ 1066+ with this board (i read many reviews that this ram can do 1100+ with relaxed timings) on "turbo" with F6 bios, my 1gb kit C4 from corsair doesnÂ´t want to go over 907Mhz even with 2.2v+







so ....any advice ??

and.....sorry about my english =( it's somewhat rusted


This motherboard would most likely be able to handle those speeds as long as the RAM can make it that high.

Also, high RAM speed isn't the be all and end all, tigher timings at 800MHz can actually beat out looser timings at 1000MHZ.

Also, quite frankly, with an e2160 you don't really need that amazing of RAM since it has a multiplier of 9x.


----------



## Cvalley75

OK guys, first hiccup at 3.15, vcore at 1.275 in bios, running OCCT stressing CPU, PC shut off, I hate when that happens, I was hoping an error would show instead of lockup or shutdown, the vcore was fluctuationg slightly in CPU-Z 1.184-1.200. This is short term testing only 15 min, up 5 on the FSB & test again. I wanted to see where the ceiling was at stock vcore, seems to be somewhere around 3.1 in short term testing, 3.15 if where the shutdown occured. Ive done some longer term testing at 3.0, all good so far, running PC at 3.0 right now. Also I am running Mem at 1:1 (668) right now, but if I use the 2.4 divder I'll be right at mem's stock speed. Which would be better, running 1:1 at 668 or using the 2.4 divder & running 800? Super Pi runs same time either way, so any opinions on which way is best to run the memory. Or maybe using 8 multi, & running 1:1, mem would be closer to stock speed.


----------



## SID_MX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peroxide* 
This motherboard would most likely be able to handle those speeds as long as the RAM can make it that high.

Also, high RAM speed isn't the be all and end all, tigher timings at 800MHz can actually beat out looser timings at 1000MHZ.

Also, quite frankly, with an e2160 you don't really need that amazing of RAM since it has a multiplier of 9x.









thnx for your reply Peroxide, you're right about the high speed vs tight timings that's why im planning to get the Vitesta 2Gb kit, they are known to run tight timings @ 1000+ Mhz you can read it here:

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.c...id=2191&page=5

And my question about someone running them with the P35-DS3L @ 1000+ with tight timmings with "turbo" and Bios F6 is because my current 1Gb kit C4 from corsair was running 1000+ before F6 bios (F6 bios is needed to store you OC profiles) now they only do 907







and i dont want to go with the vitesta set if they can't actually be run @ 1000+ with tights, Turbo and F6 bios


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cvalley75* 
OK guys, first hiccup at 3.15, vcore at 1.275 in bios, running OCCT stressing CPU, PC shut off, I hate when that happens, I was hoping an error would show instead of lockup or shutdown, the vcore was fluctuationg slightly in CPU-Z 1.184-1.200. This is short term testing only 15 min, up 5 on the FSB & test again. I wanted to see where the ceiling was at stock vcore, seems to be somewhere around 3.1 in short term testing, 3.15 if where the shutdown occured. Ive done some longer term testing at 3.0, all good so far, running PC at 3.0 right now. Also I am running Mem at 1:1 (668) right now, but if I use the 2.4 divder I'll be right at mem's stock speed. Which would be better, running 1:1 at 668 or using the 2.4 divder & running 800? Super Pi runs same time either way, so any opinions on which way is best to run the memory. Or maybe using 8 multi, & running 1:1, mem would be closer to stock speed.

More vcore man! You're actually undervolting it right now... 1.325 is the stock voltage. You got a good chip if you're up to 3.15 on just 1.275!

Definitely give your memory the 2.4 mutliplier (or whatever gives it more speed up to the point of no stability). Extra speed through the memory helps, though not necessarily in superpi.







You want to drop it back down to the 2.0 multiplier when you try to go further OCing, but once you've found an OC you like and are going to stay there, bring that memory up as high as it'll go!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SID_MX* 







thnx for your reply Peroxide, you're right about the high speed vs tight timings that's why im planning to get the Vitesta 2Gb kit, they are known to run tight timings @ 1000+ Mhz you can read it here:

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.c...id=2191&page=5

And my question about someone running them with the P35-DS3L @ 1000+ with tight timmings with "turbo" and Bios F6 is because my current 1Gb kit C4 from corsair was running 1000+ before F6 bios (F6 bios is needed to store you OC profiles) now they only do 907







and i dont want to go with the vitesta set if they can't actually be run @ 1000+ with tights, Turbo and F6 bios

Try the F4 BIOS... it stores my OC settings just fine, and no problem OCing my memory either.


----------



## Cvalley75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


More vcore man! You're actually undervolting it right now... 1.325 is the stock voltage. You got a good chip if you're up to 3.15 on just 1.275!

Definitely give your memory the 2.4 mutliplier (or whatever gives it more speed up to the point of no stability). Extra speed through the memory helps, though not necessarily in superpi.







You want to drop it back down to the 2.0 multiplier when you try to go further OCing, but once you've found an OC you like and are going to stay there, bring that memory up as high as it'll go!

Try the F4 BIOS... it stores my OC settings just fine, and no problem OCing my memory either.










Thanks, rep for ya, I know thats low voltage, that is what my q6600 listed for stock when if was on auto, so I manually set it there to see how high it would go, so I'll bump it up a bit, probably go for 3.2 or so & try to minimize the volts there. I havn`t done any testing on the memory yet, will address that after I find the sweet spot for the CPU, from what I here the HZ's are good overclockers too, but will stay around stock for now.


----------



## aberg12012

Quote:

What kind of thermal paste are you using? You might pick up some Artic Silver 5 at a local PC shop if you can. It's good stuff and will help your temps a ton. Buy some online for future use if you can't find it locally. But really, the best thing you can do for your temps is get an aftermarket heatsink.
Using the stock paste right now. Actually I figured out the temp thing... I disabled the auto fan speed so it runs full blast full time, and now it runs much cooler, especially when idel of coarse.







Don't know why I didn't think of that sooner. I now have it running at 2.88 Ghz. At full load after 20 minutes of Orthos the temps stablize around 55-56. At any rate, UPS will be dropping off a new Arctic Cooler tomorow. Then I can take Tim Allen's advice and see if I can get it stable over 3.2 ghz.

Quote:

And BTW that's some excellent memory you've got... are they HZ's?
No, Now that I see the HZ's I probably should have gotten those. But I guess I didn't go wrong... I have the NQ's which are 1/2 the price, but seem to be working great considering I've had them cranked up to 1050 mhz the past 4 days with zero issues what so ever. I did bring up the voltage to 1.9, even though they ran fine at 1050 at 1.8 as well.

Quote:

Also, you likely need more voltage to the CPU above 2.97ghz. Unfortunately I wouldn't recommend giving it more voltage until you get a different heatsink, or you might fry the thing.
I guess I'll find out more tomorrow night when I get home and install the new HSF, but I gradually increased the VCore all the way up to 1.450 just for a short test (knowing things would quickly get too hot) to see if I could push things beyond 3.1. With more power it would load windows, but then restart shortly after loading windows. Do I need even more power than that? Not sure I feel comfortable giving the CPU more power than that even with an aftermarket HSF. But I could be persuaded...









EDIT: I just got things stable up to 3.12 with temps hoovering just over 60. It required quite a bit more Vcore. Tried a 1:1 of 3.20 (400x8) but couldn't get things stable. I'm guessing I still just need more power? Maybe after I get the new HSF installed... lol


----------



## SID_MX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Try the F4 BIOS... it stores my OC settings just fine, and no problem OCing my memory either.










Thnx for the info i'll try F4 Bios ASAP and hope memory can go as high as it should


----------



## Alias

Came across this thread while overclocking my new rig with a e6750 and Gigabyte GA P35 DS3L. Thanks for the wealth of info i gained while going through the thread!

I am a newbie to overclocking so please give suggestions to correct/fix my overclocks with the board as given below.

Update my Bios to F7.

I did a mild overclock to 3 Ghz using the following settings.

Robust Graphic Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 8X
CPU Host Clock Control Enabled
CPU Host Frequencey (mhz) 375
PCI Express Frequency (mhz) 100
C.I.A.2 Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800 750
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) [manual]
CAS Latency Time 5 [4]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# 5 [4]
DRAM RAS# Precharge 5 [4]
Precharge delay(tRAS) 18 [12]

System Voltage Control [Manual]
Ddr2/ddr3 OverVoltage Control [Normal]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control [Normal]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [Normal]
CPU Voltage Control [Normal]
Normal CPU Vcore 1.35000V

Note that I am running RAM @ 4-4-4-12 at normal voltage and CPU Voltage control at normal too. The system seems to be stable with orthos with temps of 62'C at load but since normally everybody sets their CPU voltage control to some given value, should i also do that?

Also, i had renabled these settings below since my Artic Cooler 7 seems to be a tad loud @ full speed of 3000 rpm so i set it to run at auto speeds.
CPU Enhanced Halt (CIE) = Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2) = Enabled
CPU EIST Function = Enabled

Hence the temps of 62-63'C that i get on load is @ about CPU fan 2000rpm.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Didleydoo

Has anyone have trouble overclocking with bios F6?

After I updated bios, I cannot seem to get over 3.29 GHZ. I recorded my overclock results previously, so I have an idea what I should be able to get at.

When I try to go above/beyond 3.29 GHZ with any multiplier, it fails to post. In my logs I got to the OS fine, and I have also tried higher voltages than I should have needed.


----------



## Skydawg

When I run prime95, 1 thread drops within a minute. The other 3 chug along. Does anyone know what that indicates, or what adjustment to make to stabilize? Also what part does overvolting the northbridge play?
I am currently running at 3.6 (400x9) and memory divider of 2.4 for 960 freq. Voltage on processeor is up to 1.48.

Thanks,
John


----------



## SID_MX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alias*


Came across this thread while overclocking my new rig with a e6750 and Gigabyte GA P35 DS3L. Thanks for the wealth of info i gained while going through the thread!

I am a newbie to overclocking so please give suggestions to correct/fix my overclocks with the board as given below.

Update my Bios to F7.

I did a mild overclock to 3 Ghz using the following settings.

Robust Graphic Booster Auto 
CPU Clock Ratio 8X 
CPU Host Clock Control Enabled 
CPU Host Frequencey (mhz) 375 
PCI Express Frequency (mhz) 100 
C.I.A.2 Disabled 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [2.00] 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800 750 
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) [manual] 
CAS Latency Time 5 [4] 
DRAM RAS# to CAS# 5 [4] 
DRAM RAS# Precharge 5 [4] 
Precharge delay(tRAS) 18 [12]

System Voltage Control [Manual] 
Ddr2/ddr3 OverVoltage Control [Normal] 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control [Normal] 
FSB OverVoltage Control [Normal] 
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [Normal] 
CPU Voltage Control [Normal] 
Normal CPU Vcore 1.35000V

Note that I am running RAM @ 4-4-4-12 at normal voltage and CPU Voltage control at normal too. The system seems to be stable with orthos with temps of 62'C at load but since normally everybody sets their CPU voltage control to some given value, should i also do that?

Also, i had renabled these settings below since my Artic Cooler 7 seems to be a tad loud @ full speed of 3000 rpm so i set it to run at auto speeds. 
CPU Enhanced Halt (CIE) = Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2) = Enabled
CPU EIST Function = Enabled

Hence the temps of 62-63'C that i get on load is @ about CPU fan 2000rpm.

Thanks in advance!










Hi Alias! ...IMO with your current temps i recommend to fine tune your vcore to a lower values if posible, since your CPU is stable at those speeds, try to lower the vcore 1 step at time and check if it's stable, if it is, keep lowering until you find unstability then increase vcore about 2 steps, this way you'll find the lower vcore for your current speed and temps will be slightly lower...also you may try 2.4 multi for your memory (907Mhz) and set the ram voltage at 2.1v to be safe ...your ballistixs can take that easy without relaxing timings IMO


----------



## SID_MX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Didleydoo* 
Has anyone have trouble overclocking with bios F6?

After I updated bios, I cannot seem to get over 3.29 GHZ. I recorded my overclock results previously, so I have an idea what I should be able to get at.

When I try to go above/beyond 3.29 GHZ with any multiplier, it fails to post. In my logs I got to the OS fine, and I have also tried higher voltages than I should have needed.

Yes me too but in my case its ram related due to one ram setting missed in F6, it may be your case too so try relaxing your timings or use lower multi for RAM
....i hope it helps


----------



## SID_MX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skydawg* 
When I run prime95, 1 thread drops within a minute. The other 3 chug along. Does anyone know what that indicates, or what adjustment to make to stabilize? Also what part does overvolting the northbridge play?
I am currently running at 3.6 (400x9) and memory divider of 2.4 for 960 freq. Voltage on processeor is up to 1.48.

Thanks,
John

It indicates that one of your cores can't run @ current speed with your current vcore, try bumping your vcore a little let's say 2 steps up an check again with prime95 or you can just downclock your cpu a little like 5mhz at time and check for stability


----------



## Alias

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SID_MX* 
Hi Alias! ...IMO with your current temps i recommend to fine tune your vcore to a lower values if posible, since your CPU is stable at those speeds, try to lower the vcore 1 step at time and check if it's stable, if it is, keep lowering until you find unstability then increase vcore about 2 steps, this way you'll find the lower vcore for your current speed and temps will be slightly lower...also you may try 2.4 multi for your memory (907Mhz) and set the ram voltage at 2.1v to be safe ...your ballistixs can take that easy without relaxing timings IMO









Hey thanx for the reply!









Ok, so u mean to set my CPU Voltage Control to something like 1.325 and check for stability since i get it that normal aint that efficient?

Also, doesnt running RAM at a different multi like 2.4 make it less worthwhile then a 1:1?

Also, wat is your suggestion on running the CPU fan? Should it to be set on auto or full speed in case of overclock?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alias* 
Hey thanx for the reply!









Ok, so u mean to set my CPU Voltage Control to something like 1.325 and check for stability since i get it that normal aint that efficient?

Also, doesnt running RAM at a different multi like 2.4 make it less worthwhile then a 1:1?

Also, wat is your suggestion on running the CPU fan? Should it to be set on auto or full speed in case of overclock?

Yes, you can try 1.325 for your vcore. If that doesn't work, try something between 1.35 and 1.325. You need to get those temps down, 63c is pretty high!

If you're able to, running your memory as fast as possible is the best. So a 2.4x multi on your memory will make it run faster than a 2.0 multi, thus resulting in a slightly better performing system.

I would definitely set your CPU fan at 100% with the temperatures you're having... you should try to keep your temperatures under 60c.


----------



## Alias

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Yes, you can try 1.325 for your vcore. If that doesn't work, try something between 1.35 and 1.325. You need to get those temps down, 63c is pretty high!

If you're able to, running your memory as fast as possible is the best. So a 2.4x multi on your memory will make it run faster than a 2.0 multi, thus resulting in a slightly better performing system.

I would definitely set your CPU fan at 100% with the temperatures you're having... you should try to keep your temperatures under 60c.










Ok, will try this tonight. Cant wait to get home!!









I take it that increasing my memory speeds(if they can ), would result in better performance that will just stress the RAM. Moreoever this would not increase the CPU clock speed right?


----------



## kanman

hi, my current volts are on deafult havnt changed anything and i'm stable on 3.0 should i be considering lowering my vcore?


----------



## SID_MX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kanman*


hi, my current volts are on deafult havnt changed anything and i'm stable on 3.0 should i be considering lowering my vcore?


well.. it isn't mandatory and since each processor is unique you'll have to find if yours can do 3.0 at lower voltages...







...with your tuniq you must obtain very good temps, nevertheless if you are able to maintain stability at 3.0 with less voltage you will be helping to diminish the temps and that is something important when you overclock.


----------



## hophead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


I can post them later, I am currently working. But I can tell you off hand to Disable EIST/C1E features. This will cause nothing but problems when trying to overclock. Ill Post my settings later for you when I am able to check.


slaney30,

I hope you can post your M.I.T. settings soon. I have been messing around trying to get past 2.7GHz without success.

Here are my best stable settings, at 2.7GHz with BIOS F7. I have tried setting the FSB to 312, 333 and 356. With certain settings, I will get into Windows, but Orthos bombs after 3-25 seconds. Other settings I cannot get it to post. At those FSB settings, I really have to give it juice--at least 1.525v!

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) Enabled(tried "Disabled" at higher FSB)
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2)Enabled
CPU EIST Function Disabled
Robust Graphics Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 9X
CPU Freq 2700
CPU Host Clock Control Enabled
CPU Host Freqency (MHz) 300
PCI-E Frequency (MHz) 100
CIA2Disabled
Performance Enhance Standard
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)2(also runs at 3.33)
Mem Frequency (MHz)6001000
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD)Manual
**** Std Timing Control ****
CAS Latency Time 5 
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay 5
DRAM RAS Precharge 5
Precharge delay (tRAS) 15
**** Adv Timing Control ****
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD) Auto
Rank Write To READ Delay Auto
Write to Precharge Delay Auto
Refresh to ACT Delay 0
Static tRead Value Auto
Static tRead Phase Adjust Auto
**** System Voltage ****
System Voltage Control Manual
DDR2 Overvoltage Control 0.3tried 0.4 at higher FSB
PCI-E Overvoltage Control Normal
FSB Overvoltage Control Normal
(G)MCH Overvoltage ControlNormal
CPU Voltage Control 1.425
Normal CPU Vcore 1.32500V


----------



## kanman

actually my current temps are not that great i believe, it's 32-40 on idle (with core1 begin about 8 c hotter then the rest for some reason) and 48-55 on load (accordingly core 1 is the 55 rest are on 48)... if i'm not wrong i should be doing better right?


----------



## aberg12012

Just an update to my progress, if anyone cares.









Got the Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro today. I'd type in ALL CAPS to emphasize what a difference it made, but I will post actuall numbers instead. First before installing the fan I checked temps w/ the stock HSF and my 24/7 OC of 2800 Mhz, at 1.350 Vcore. All temps tested by using Orthos in "Blend" mode at stated run times, and temp reading via Core Temp 0.95.

STOCK HSF RESULTS:
Idle: 47/46
5 mins: 56/55
12 mins: 56/55

AFTER INSTALLING AC FREEZER PRO 7:
Idle: 33/29
5 Mins: 41/40
12 Mins: 42/41

This is no joke. I knew a better HSF would help... but dang! I never knew it would be so drastic.

At any rate, I've now got things perfectly stable at FSB of 400x8 (3.20 Ghz) with a 1:1 ratio with ram at 800 Mhz. But I had to ramp up the Vcore to 1.475 in Bios. CPU-Z, however at this settings shows an actuall Vcore of 1.376. I'm not sure what's up with that. Is this a problem with my PSU? No matter what, I'm quite happy knowing I'm running a full Ghz faster than stock!

Now my main question is just how high everyone thinks is "too high" for Vcore on an E6400? And why does what CPU-Z show so much lower than the Vcore setting in my Bios? I understand there is some Vdroop when loading the CPU from when Idle, but obviously this is not a Vdroop issue. I'm wondering if CPU-Z is known for showing a lower value?

EDIT: I now have it stable at 3.52 Ghz (440x8), but it took a Vcore of 1.5875!!! (Which CPU-Z reads as 1.536 for some aparent reason.) Temps level out at 55 degrees after about 14 minutes of Orthos "blend" mode. Not bad, but it seems this much voltage might be harmful even though my temps are "ok" so to speak?

Looking for more advice. Thanks!


----------



## Skydawg

Is this the correct site? The bios goes to F10....

http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/...ProductID=2581


----------



## Cvalley75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skydawg*


Is this the correct site? The bios goes to F10....

http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/...ProductID=2581


If you have the DS3L this is your bios, (currently F7) this is Rev 2 board, the Rev 1 may be the same don't know for sure.
http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Products...ProductID=2583


----------



## rcf22

No Skydawg, that is incorrect. CValley posted the correct site for Rev. 2.0, but I think most of us have 1.0, which is here:

And Aberg, I'm not OC'ing expert yet... but I've heard temperature is what matters the most up to a certain point, as opposed to voltage. I'm sure there is a recommended stopping point for VCore, but with temps that good, it's tempting to keep pushing it!

http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Products...ProductID=2560


----------



## zoowho

F3 bios didn't help. I still can't overclock -1 or +1mhz with my 8800gt installed. I also tried the newest BFG bios, the one that fixed the fan speed issues. No luck. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aberg12012*


Just an update to my progress, if anyone cares.









Got the Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro today. I'd type in ALL CAPS to emphasize what a difference it made, but I will post actuall numbers instead. First before installing the fan I checked temps w/ the stock HSF and my 24/7 OC of 2800 Mhz, at 1.350 Vcore. All temps tested by using Orthos in "Blend" mode at stated run times, and temp reading via Core Temp 0.95.

STOCK HSF RESULTS:
Idle: 47/46
5 mins: 56/55
12 mins: 56/55

AFTER INSTALLING AC FREEZER PRO 7:
Idle: 33/29
5 Mins: 41/40
12 Mins: 42/41

This is no joke. I knew a better HSF would help... but dang! I never knew it would be so drastic.

At any rate, I've now got things perfectly stable at FSB of 400x8 (3.20 Ghz) with a 1:1 ratio with ram at 800 Mhz. But I had to ramp up the Vcore to 1.475 in Bios. CPU-Z, however at this settings shows an actuall Vcore of 1.376. I'm not sure what's up with that. Is this a problem with my PSU? No matter what, I'm quite happy knowing I'm running a full Ghz faster than stock!

Now my main question is just how high everyone thinks is "too high" for Vcore on an E6400? And why does what CPU-Z show so much lower than the Vcore setting in my Bios? I understand there is some Vdroop when loading the CPU from when Idle, but obviously this is not a Vdroop issue. I'm wondering if CPU-Z is known for showing a lower value?

EDIT: I now have it stable at 3.52 Ghz (440x8), but it took a Vcore of 1.5875!!! (Which CPU-Z reads as 1.536 for some aparent reason.) Temps level out at 55 degrees after about 14 minutes of Orthos "blend" mode. Not bad, but it seems this much voltage might be harmful even though my temps are "ok" so to speak?

Looking for more advice. Thanks!


I wouldn't go with any vcore that gives you a CPU-Z read vcore of 1.5v or greater. So I would reduce your vcore until CPU-Z shows less than 1.5v. Otherwise you're definitely shortening your processor's lifespan. Temperature isn't the only thing that matters.









Congrats on getting up to 3.52 though, that is a great OC!


----------



## Exilon

On my board, CPU-Z, Speedfan, Everest, and BIOS read the vcore as 1.28v idle and 1.22v load when I have it set to 1.32~v in BIOS. I guess there's a pretty significant vdroop from the board. On the other hand, this CPU's running at 3.8ghz with 1.22v loaded







.


----------



## Exilon

On my board, CPU-Z, Speedfan, Everest, and BIOS read the vcore as 1.28v idle and 1.22v load when I have it set to 1.32~v in BIOS. I guess there's a pretty significant vdroop from the board. On the other hand, this CPU's running at 3.8ghz with 1.22v loaded







.


----------



## Exilon

On my board, CPU-Z, Speedfan, Everest, and BIOS read the vcore as 1.28v idle and 1.22v load when I have it set to 1.32~v in BIOS. I guess there's a pretty significant vdroop from the board. On the other hand, this CPU's running at 3.8ghz with 1.22v loaded







.


----------



## pillow

i just got this set up. ds3l rev 2 with a e6750 and two gigs of ballistix ram. i set fbs to 400, so im at 3.2 right now. everything is stock voltage. is there a way to see more options in the bios? also the ram should run at 4-4-4-12 so how do i set this up in the bios? it seems to be running fine. wats a stress program i could use for both cores? and is what is the best temp program. i have cpuz and everest ultimate right now. thanks, this thread made me get the ds3l and so far its very good. i have the f6 bios too.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pillow*


is there a way to see more options in the bios? also the ram should run at 4-4-4-12 so how do i set this up in the bios?


Hit CTRL and F1 while on the *MAIN* screen of the bios to unlock the super secret hidden bios functions.


----------



## losttsol

I would like to totally erase my F7 BIOS and go back to the one on the CD. How do I just erase it without updating it at the same time?


----------



## zoowho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zoowho*


F3 bios didn't help. I still can't overclock -1 or +1mhz with my 8800gt installed. I also tried the newest BFG bios, the one that fixed the fan speed issues. No luck. Anyone have any ideas?


Turns out changing the memory timings back to 5-7-7-24 CR2 fixed the problem. I guess adding a pci-e card made the bios use the other timings?

Anyways, thanx for the help guys


----------



## Slovak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I would like to totally erase my F7 BIOS and go back to the one on the CD. How do I just erase it without updating it at the same time?


Just reflash the bios with the previous bios version that you want to use. You still have to "update" the bios, even a downgrade in the bios version requires a reflash to reprogram the bios.


----------



## man03999

my cpu is at 1.2GHz why? is there anyway to fix this? it should be at 2.0GHz since i have E2180.

http://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpumz6.jpg


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *man03999*


my cpu is at 1.2GHz why? is there anyway to fix this? it should be at 2.0GHz since i have E2180.

http://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpumz6.jpg


You have one of the throttling apps set. I forget what its called (C1E, TM2??) but you need to disable it so it doesn't drop the FSB/ CPU multi when not loaded.

http://www.virtual-hideout.net/revie...1875_large.jpg

look there. Disable C1E, TM2 and EIST when overclocking.


----------



## BNelson

Newby here. I got this board with a Q6600 SLACR and Zalman 9500 cooler. 2 gig corsair 6400c4. I want to overclock to at least 3ghz. Can someone please give exact step by step instructions? If I use Easy tune 5 pro everything is reset back to defaults after reboot. I would like instructions how to set the bios correctly. Bios is updated to 7. Forgive me if its already posted but I couldn't it.


----------



## aberg12012

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BNelson* 
Newby here. I got this board with a Q6600 SLACR and Zalman 9500 cooler. 2 gig corsair 6400c4. I want to overclock to at least 3ghz. Can someone please give exact step by step instructions? If I use Easy tune 5 pro everything is reset back to defaults after reboot. I would like instructions how to set the bios correctly. Bios is updated to 7. Forgive me if its already posted but I couldn't it.

Don't use Easy Tune. Software OC'ing is simply more troublesome than it's worth. You should find all the info you need to get started OC'ing with Bios in this thread. This thread is where I leanred myself just this week, plenty of good info here. And good luck!

A few beginning tips that are repeated over and over in this thread that I found helpful:

1.) Turn off C1E, SpeedStep and everything else that automatically throttles down your CPU when idle.
2.) Set all voltages to Manual, and set to "normal" to start with.
3.) Lock down the PCI-e to 100 mhz.
4.) Change memory multiplier to 2.0. (Initially this will down clock your ram untill you work up to a 1:1 ratio.)
5.) Start increasing FSB (and/or multiplier if your CPU allows it) by small amounts. Keep playing with FSB and voltages till you're happy with the speed, and it's stable.

Make sure to use programs like CoreTemp, CPU-Z, and Orthos (just examples) for torture testing and monitoring temps and other stats. Watch things very closely and test for stability with every change.

One other thing I found very helpful was to disable the auto-fan speed function of the CPU HSF. (I forgett the actuall name, but it's on the bottom in the PC health monitor menu.) It made a huge difference for me with the stock HSF. Not sure that it really makes a difference now that I have an aftermarket HSF, however.


----------



## BTK

i got GIGABYTE-GA-P35-DS3R Rev 2.0

Not sure how much better it is than the DS3L but i got my e6750 @ 3.6 small ftt prime95 stable with a tuniq tower 120

ballastix @ 450 mhz 4-4-4-12 2.1V

stable as a rock 24/7


----------



## losttsol

I think it just has more Sata ports and maybe better audio features.


----------



## BTK

I beleive it also has RAID and a much better chipset cooling along with a few other features.


----------



## puntoMX

Well, tried to get higher then 3.33GHz on my E2180.

I did everything that I could think of. Bus speed remains on 417MHz, and can boot on 433MHz but it's not stable. Voltage is now set on 1.4185 but even at 1.6 it doesn't get any better. I tried lowering the multiplier to 7, but still don't let me pass 417 stable. All throttle stuff has been disabled, PCI set to 100, RAM on higher timings (and it can do 1GHz with 5-5-5-18 and 1.9v). I guess it's the max I can get from my E2180... Any ideas what I could try more? By the way, the E21x0 generate more heat then the E6xx0 series I noticed, but still don't understand why my FSB doesn't like to be pushed over 1668MHz :S.


----------



## chuckcalo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BTK* 
i got GIGABYTE-GA-P35-DS3R Rev 2.0

Not sure how much better it is than the DS3L but i got my e6750 @ 3.6 small ftt prime95 stable with a tuniq tower 120

ballastix @ 450 mhz 4-4-4-12 2.1V

stable as a rock 24/7

What VCORE are you using?


----------



## BTK

1.440 load


----------



## c230k

Hi!!! This is my first forum post here!
My name is Abie. Just got a new motherboard and ram since my 1 month old AMD 5000+ Black Edition fried....sold the M2N-E and grabbed a DS3L, just wondering if this board overclocks as good as the DS3R. Waiting for the new 45nm cpu to come out next month and pop it in but my concern is whether the system will boot since i don't any other 775 chip to boot with. Was planning to get the Q9450 but it's delayed to late March so I am probably just getting a E8400 and clock the hell out of it and hope it won't die on me like the AMD.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c230k* 
Hi!!! This is my first forum post here!
My name is Abie. Just got a new motherboard and ram since my 1 month old AMD 5000+ Black Edition fried....sold the M2N-E and grabbed a DS3L, just wondering if this board overclocks as good as the DS3R. Waiting for the new 45nm cpu to come out next month and pop it in but my concern is whether the system will boot since i don't any other 775 chip to boot with. Was planning to get the Q9450 but it's delayed to late March so I am probably just getting a E8400 and clock the hell out of it and hope it won't die on me like the AMD.

Yep, it'll overclock just as well as the DS3R. The main diff between the two is that the DS3R has more sata ports and supports onboard RAID.


----------



## c230k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Yep, it'll overclock just as well as the DS3R. The main diff between the two is that the DS3R has more sata ports and supports onboard RAID.

Thanks for the reply!
Also, for the people that have used both quad and dual cores, can you guys really tell apart if there is any big real life difference? I mainly use it to play some games like WoW, watch movies, music and encode some TV shows for gf's mom. Also, is it most likely that I will need to flash my motherboard's bios in order to have the new cpu to boot? If that is the case, I will probably have to get a cheap 775 celeron or something to boot it and flash it...


----------



## losttsol

You'll probably the notice the quad most in encoding. There are only a few games so far that have a definite performance gain with quad cores. That is bound to change though over the next year.


----------



## onesojourner

I don't think this has been covered in this thread but sorry if it is a repost. I am building a new system around this board but I have a question about the ram. I am going to go with 2 1gig sticks of the Ballistixs. On the gigabyte website is recommends the 800 but the MB supports the 1066.

System specs

GA-P35-DS3L
E6750
Thermaltake W0093RU ATX 12V 2.0 Version 500W
ASUS EN7900GS TOP
and
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16820146565
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148069


----------



## Billbo

Hey merry christmas everyone.

I recently found this thread after scouring the net for probs I'm having with this mobo. It's the "cold boot" issue or whatever else you want to call it. The "Mother of All PITA's" is what I refer to it as.

My system:
CPU: E2160
MB: GA-P35-DS3L
Ram: 2x1G Apacer 800MHz 1.8V
Vid: Geforce 8400 GS
PSU: Cooler Master 460W (not the best but should run this system)

Anyway I built the system a couple of weeks ago and it ran great for a week. It was up to 3gig stable for a few days when one morning I turned it on and the resetting occurred. And it's done it at least once a day since - usually the first boot of the day.

I've tried all the fixes - "halt on no errors", turning off fan/power controls, resetting cmos etc.

Yesterday I upgraded to bios F7 hoping it would fix the issue but instead the resetting was occuring even at stock settings. This morning I turned it on expecting to have the problem occur, but to my surprise it posted. I went into the bios, checked the voltages but didn't change any settings, exited without saving and once again it didn't post!

I'd like to RMA this board but the problem is this issue has been attributed to almost anything. I wouldn't be surprised if it's the crap vid card I bought as a temporary.

So does anyone know whether these symptoms point to a bad board? I don't think it's memory - tried very relaxed timings, auto, increasing volts etc.


----------



## puntoMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Billbo* 
Hey merry christmas everyone.
So does anyone know whether these symptoms point to a bad board? I don't think it's memory - tried very relaxed timings, auto, increasing volts etc.

Looks like not enough voltage to me, but strange indeed.

The memory is easy to check when you have 2 sticks so i would start with that







. Also try another PSU.


----------



## Billbo

All voltages check ok in bios (F7 shows actual readings instead of OK) and with a multimeter. Had to put cpu volts to 1.35 yesterday just to get a small OC (VID is 1.28V or so for my chip).

Yeah I've done the mem checking thing. No problems. I was going to buy a different brand stick yesterday in case it's a compatibility prob but unfortunately with christmas and that...

The thing is when I do get an OC to stick, it seems rock solid. No orthos errors, voltages showing fine in speedfan etc.

Unfortunately I don't have any other part to swap as this was my first upgrade to a pcie/ddr2 based system









Edit:
I meant to say this memory isn't very popular so it's hard to get feedback. And the Apacer site doesn't mention voltage range other than to say they're true 1.8V rams.


----------



## puntoMX

Apacer isn't a bad brand; they just make basic and good memories. As you can see, I use A-data (V-data) RAM without heat spreaders or any fancy timings and voltage settings. When I see others that paid about twice as much for just some sticks, and there timings are not any better I start to wonder about for example 1066MHz RAM.

Any way, seems that you checked all you could, best thing you could do is to take the motherboard back as the CPU unlikely dies; never had a dead on my hands that died of "natural" cause, just by overvolting a Celeron2 [email protected] to 2.3volt I killed one CPU.


----------



## Billbo

Another thing I noticed is the motherboard is supplying 1.89V to the ram with stock settings. I guess that's just a voltage tolerance thing but I'm wondering whether these sticks don't like that extra ~0.1V since they're supposedly optimized for 1.80V?

I'm clutching at straws now







Returning the board will be a pain and very time consuming since I bought online. Might just buy myself a present and upgrade to a DS3P while I try and RMA this POS.


----------



## c230k

Merry Christmas everyone!

Did you try to reset the bios on the motherboard Billbo? I remember reading somewhere that if you unplug the powersupply and reset the bios for 30 mins, it might fix the bios reset issue. I haven't try it myself since my computer is just sitting right here without a cpu, but I think it definitely worth a try for you.


----------



## Billbo

Yeah c230k. I thought I'd fixed the issue just before by removing battery, discharging the caps and letting sit for half an hour.

After that it would overclock 25% and I cold booted it many times without any problems. But to get that all I changed was turning off the power saving functions, locking pcie frequency, set ram divider to 2 and left the system voltages on auto.

Whenever I try to set a manual Vcore though problems occur even at default FSB.
So can someone answer this for me:
Core Temp reports the VID as 1.2875V
When leaving the system voltages on auto, cpu-z reports idol vcore as 1.36V! That is higher than the max recommended Vcore of 1.35V printed on the processor box (yes I know intels specs say it can go to 1.5). And there should still be some vdroop to account for as well. When under load this value drops to 1.344V.
So could it be possible VID is getting reported wrong, and in a lot of cases I've been undervolting the cpu too much, even at 200 FSB? Even setting it to 1.35V with 200FSB gives problems. Which doesn't make sense to me unless vdroop is real bad.


----------



## Billbo

Nup. Just came up after having christmas dinner and it wouldn't post. Once it did the reset thing, went into bios:
set divider to 2
pcie to 100
put FSB on manual but set it to the default 200
left voltages on auto.

It still wouldn't post! Why is this happening? It's basically default settings except I'm telling it to use an FSB of 200 instead of it choosing that exact same speed. But after it resets itself it will post. And yet the only bios settings it changes are the ones I changed - FSB on auto (200), pcie on auto (guessing 100), and ram divider on auto.

A guy at the AnandTech forums told me that some mainboard vendors tweak the bios to try and bypass the reboot thing, and a consequence is that bios corruption can occur. That would explain why it seems to work ok until the first non-post occurs - for whatever reason that occurs - and the only way to fix it is a full cmos clear. But it seems a little far fetched to me. Why would they want to circumvent something that's designed to protect the board, and make people think their product is junk?


----------



## losttsol

If you are within limits for voltage up and down the motherboard, it should post fine. You might have a bad board. I'd RMA it, and I know it's a hassle, but it might be your best bet.


----------



## Billbo

losttsol, I'm thinking part of it may be human error but can't pinpoint where I'm going wrong. I know from reading other guides that sometimes pushing some boards too much too soon can make them crap out and the only fix is to clear the bios. I mean the "automatic resetting" stuff just can't recover properly because some sort of corruption occurs. Though I'm not even pushing mine yet.

Like I said it seems to happen when trying to set Vcore manually.

I'm writing too much and probably boring everyone. So can I just ask if anyone else has an M0 rev E2160 on this board and is prepared to do some tests for me? It would be great if your chip also has a reported VID of near 1.2875V

Thanks
Dave


----------



## smithy

Got this motherboard today for christmas and am really impressed with it, greatful to everyone that suggested it to me. The software disk that comes with it is really good and has a whole load of software on it. First impressions when i opened the box where "this looks pretty







" and then i cracked on with the build, it was very simple and easy to install apart from mixing my HDD and power LED's up i got it all right and it booted first time ready for me to install Vista








Now somebody tell me which frickin option i need to change to stop it lowering my clock speed to 1.2GHz because i cant find which one it is


----------



## Billbo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smithy*


Now somebody tell me which frickin option i need to change to stop it lowering my clock speed to 1.2GHz because i cant find which one it is










CPU EIST function in Advanced Bios Features page.


----------



## smithy

Thanks







Il change that next time i restart my PC... Rep for you


----------



## NP2H

Hey guys. Fairly new to the forum, been lurking for a while.

Just upgraded to the q6600 and this board.

Would be great if I could be added to the list!

400 x 9 at 1.408v (1.45v in BIOS) for 3.6ghz.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=287033


----------



## Billbo

Guys I may be getting closer to finding the root of my problems.

However for testing I need to know how high the MCH and FSB voltages can be pushed and still remain safe for a short amount of time.

What I think is happening is even though Apacer has rated my 800MHz ram to run at 1.8V, and cpu-z reads that as well, they really only like that voltage at 400MHz or so.

The system seems totally stable (except for temps) even up to 3gig if System Voltage Control is left on Auto. Here's a couple of Health Status readings with Auto volts turned on:
FSB DDR2 Volts
250 2.016V
280 2.048V

Obviously it's increasing the volts way past 1.8V and the rams not even overclocked. Yet I've been too scared to add more than +0.1V to them since the board seems to overvolt a bit already when on manual control.

Could I be right about this? It may not be the whole story and that's why I'd like to increase the MCH etc a bit more than the usual +0.1-0.2 to test what's needed for stability.


----------



## devien

is the cpu voltage control in bios supposed to read the same as the cpu voltage in CPUZ because right now in bios i have it set to 1.3250 but in CPUZ it reads 1.280 should i lower it in the bios so that it reads about the same or leave it as is. I also added +1 in the fsb control.


----------



## puntoMX

Leave it as it is it's normal.

Are you going to OC your CPU? i wonder how far you can push yours, I got mine to 3.33GHz/417MHz bus/1.4175volt(1.37volt with CPU-Z).


----------



## devien

I just built it yesterday and so far I have it at 2.61ghz. the settings In the bios right now are
cpu 9x290
mem 4-4-4-14-2T
temp: idle-15 load 35-40
i ran orthos for about 2 hours and its stable. so should i keep the current voltage


----------



## apvm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billbo*


Guys I may be getting closer to finding the root of my problems.

However for testing I need to know how high the MCH and FSB voltages can be pushed and still remain safe for a short amount of time.

What I think is happening is even though Apacer has rated my 800MHz ram to run at 1.8V, and cpu-z reads that as well, they really only like that voltage at 400MHz or so.

The system seems totally stable (except for temps) even up to 3gig if System Voltage Control is left on Auto. Here's a couple of Health Status readings with Auto volts turned on:
FSB DDR2 Volts
250 2.016V
280 2.048V

Obviously it's increasing the volts way past 1.8V and the rams not even overclocked. Yet I've been too scared to add more than +0.1V to them since the board seems to overvolt a bit already when on manual control.

Could I be right about this? It may not be the whole story and that's why I'd like to increase the MCH etc a bit more than the usual +0.1-0.2 to test what's needed for stability.


I didn't read thru the thread so I am not sure what's your original question was anyway if it is about DDR2 voltage....here is some info

I have some Crucial DDR2 667 rated 1.8v, OCZ ATI crossfire edition DDR800 rated 1.9-2.1v, Patriot DDR2 800 rated 1.8v

Normal setting with DS3L and voltage reading from Everest

Crucial 1.79v
OCZ 1.89v
Patriot 1.89v

Memtest report no errors and imo it has to do with the bios preset for certain types of memory. FYI, same memory for a MSI K9N SLi motherboard, bios report (don't have Everest install)

Crucial 1.8v
OCZ 1.8v
Patriot 1.9v


----------



## puntoMX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devien*


I just built it yesterday and so far I have it at 
temp: idle-15 load 35-40










How cold is your room? Or are you freezing that CPU?


----------



## c230k

I think it should be safe to have your ram staying at 2.0v as long as it is stable and not too hot. I had some Corsair DDR533 ram that was rated on 1.8v and the Corsair tech guy said it is safe and will not void the warranty until raising the vdimm to 2.1v. Not sure about the Apacer ram but I assume it should be similar since .2v is NOT really that much.

My RIPed AMD 5000+ Black Edition at 3.3G used to idle at 12c with a lowest of 9c and load at 28c







, but then my room was somewhat freezing and I have my radiator sitting beside my window.

By the way, I have some Zalman ramsink left over from my 8600GT. Wondering if it will help if I stick them on the mosfets around the CPU? I have heard some mix reviews about them. Some people say it will help to cool down the mosfets when I OC a lot but some people say it doesn't really help much. Please shed some light







because I don't have enough to cover all those mosfets and I will need to get some extra ones if I need to cover all of them.

Thanks!


----------



## Billbo

Thanks c230k.
But this problem is getting more frustrating each time and my memory theory has been quashed. Following that theory today and increasing the ram voltage in line with the automatic settings it finally ran close to 3gig. Then bam! Page fault BSOD on loading windows. Ram still checks ok with memtest. But I don't think overvolting it is a good idea. Apacer finally got back to me:

Quote:

According to module spec normal operating range is between 1.8Â±V. Which means you may try 1.9V for testing first.

The max operating is over 2.5v. 2.0v is still safe in the operation range. 0.2v is not going to harm to your memory module.
So tonight I went the other way - lowered the cpu multiplier and bumped FSB up to 333. The ram does run perfectly fine at 1.8V. Right now system's running at 2700MHz with all stock voltages. Orthos hasn't locked up like it was doing today.

So once again I have no idea. It's like settings have to be changed in a different order every day or it won't cooperate.


----------



## tekster

hey i just got the gigabyte P35-DS3L, a q6600, 2gb g.skill ddr2 800, and an arctic cooling freezer pro 7. ive never overclocked before, what is a good way to go about ocing this cpu? thanks


----------



## shajbot

Just start messing with the BIOS and look back some pages on this thread, it's been mentioned like 10,000 times.


----------



## tekster

alright ty, i didnt look through all 41 pages before posting


----------



## ssilvia

Hey guys.

I just completed my new rig. I just wanted to say that I love this board! I overclocked to 3.0 ghz on my Q6600 with no voltage increase, 100% stable. I'm sure I can go higher but I'm still on stock cooling. I'll post my results once I get my Freezer 7.


----------



## devien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puntoMX*









How cold is your room? Or are you freezing that CPU?


Its probably the case that I have that gives it good ventilation with the copper cpu and gpu cooling. The graphics card stays 35-40c idle 47-54 load. And I changed the voltage in the bios to 1.40 and It let me overclock it higher to 3.06ghz but it shows 3.40ghz in system properties. 
idle: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/6167/12983827ho6.jpg
load: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/395/loadxi7.jpg


----------



## Billbo

Done more testing. Have ruled out ram as a problem. Any chance anyone can give me advice on how to check whether it's motherboard or cpu thanks? Have 3 days before I go to a place where I can buy a replacement.


----------



## MrBogard

Well, Newegg is out of stock now, and I still haven't jumped on this motherboard. I'm sorta glad I've waited, and I'm still hoping that Intel sticks to the January 20th release of the E8400 so I can get this upgrade done either in late January or early February. At this point it just seems to make sense to hold out for the E8400, over getting the E6750 or E6850 now.

I'm also hoping that when Newegg receives new stock of this mobo that it will contain a bios compatible with the new 45nm chips. That may wind up being a deciding factor on what motherboard I end up purchasing, since I don't have another LGA775 CPU just laying around to flash the bios with. I'm hoping that they restock the P35-DS3L and that it's more up to date, around the same time that they stock the E8400. I can't wait to hop on the Intel bandwagon now, this A64 3200+ is showing its years.

I'm still debating with myself on what GPU to purchase. The EVGA 8800GTS (G92) is tempting me, because I've seen how well it overclocks, and if you can find it with the pack in, it also comes with Crysis (seems that deal is all but over now though) which is a nice bonus. I'm not sure it's worth it over a much cheaper 8800GT, but the additional stream processors, and the vented cooler make it tempting none-the-less.

Okay, /rant over. I'm just trying to entertain myself while I wait for Intel and newegg


----------



## smithy

Im getting confused with this clock speed reducing stuff now, i turned off the option that was suggested to me earlier but in CPU-Z it still ays 1202.8MHz (Multiplier x6.0) and it says 1203MHz (Multiplier x6.0) in Everest but in Core Temp it says 2205.18MHz (220.47x11.0)


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smithy*


Im getting confused with this clock speed reducing stuff now, i turned off the option that was suggested to me earlier but in CPU-Z it still ays 1202.8MHz (Multiplier x6.0) and it says 1203MHz (Multiplier x6.0) in Everest but in Core Temp it says 2205.18MHz (220.47x11.0)


Make sure you have Vista set to High Performance or else it will throttle down your CPU...

Goto:
Control Panel - System and Maintenance - Power Options - High Performance


----------



## smithy

Ive set vista to High Performance but its still reducing clock speed...







Any other suggestions?


----------



## puntoMX

Did you play with C.I.A.2? Set it on Disabled...

EDIT: Forget that, you must have C1E enabled, set that to disabled







.


----------



## smithy

Ive sorted it now







Just turned off all of the stuff that was related to slowing it down :lol: Need to sort out some better CPU cooling now though, idle at 34C at stock...everything..


----------



## Coelocanth

Greetings! First post here.

Great thread. I just got this board a couple weeks back and have been fiddling about with overclocking. It's my first overclock attempt ever, so I'm rather in the dark about a few things, but google is certainly a big help whenever I have questions. Anyway, I read through this whole thread (after finding it with a google search), and it's been invaluable. Kudos to all contributors.

So far I'm up to 3.2 GHz (400 x8) and looking to get that pushed further. Load temps are at around 49 to 50 C so far with vcore at 1.375, so I think I have lots of room left. I'll try to update as I can. Cheers all and happy holidays.


----------



## MrBogard

Newegg deactivated the product listing for the P35-DS3L









I hope that doesn't mean they're not restocking it. If they don't I might be looking for alternatives. I'm not planning on placing an order until the E8400 ships and I have a $500 gift certificate to newegg so I was planning on purchasing most of my components there.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Greetings! First post here.

Great thread. I just got this board a couple weeks back and have been fiddling about with overclocking. It's my first overclock attempt ever, so I'm rather in the dark about a few things, but google is certainly a big help whenever I have questions. Anyway, I read through this whole thread (after finding it with a google search), and it's been invaluable. Kudos to all contributors.

So far I'm up to 3.2 GHz (400 x8) and looking to get that pushed further. Load temps are at around 49 to 50 C so far with vcore at 1.375, so I think I have lots of room left. I'll try to update as I can. Cheers all and happy holidays.

Congrats, that's a decent OC. Welcome to OCN!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBogard* 
Newegg deactivated the product listing for the P35-DS3L









I hope that doesn't mean they're not restocking it. If they don't I might be looking for alternatives. I'm not planning on placing an order until the E8400 ships and I have a $500 gift certificate to newegg so I was planning on purchasing most of my components there.

Usually it does mean they are not planning on carrying the board anymore... Which is really odd, because it is still in high demand. You might take a look at the DS4, it's a good OCer as well, but bloody expensive. Speaking of bloody, though I hate to say it, the DFI Blood Iron is a good inexpensive option as well.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Usually it does mean they are not planning on carrying the board anymore... Which is really odd, because it is still in high demand. You might take a look at the DS4, it's a good OCer as well, but bloody expensive. Speaking of bloody, though I hate to say it, the DFI Blood Iron is a good inexpensive option as well.


I have a DFI Nforce 4 motherboard currently, and I can't say I'm too pleased with the built quality. The chipset cooler actually _melted off_ of the motherboard. I actually built two machines with this same board (Lanparty NF4) and both experienced the same issue. The cheap, plastic fan stopped spinning at some point, and proceeded to literally melt off of the mobo.

Now granted, the thing still works fine.. but after this experience, I'm not too keen on purchasing another DFI board personally. The fact that they don't use 100% solid caps is another negative in my book. I'll be looking elsewhere.

What about the GA-P35-DS3R? Isn't it virtually the same board as the DS3L, just with a few additional features?

Oh well.. I was looking forward to getting a killer P35 board for under $100, but it's important that I order the bulk majority of my parts from Newegg at this point, since I have some credit to blow there. I was initially planning on getting an E6850, so hopefully the price difference represented by the E8400 will allow me to shift some of the expense over to the mainboard. I guess it doesn't matter until late Jan./early Feb. anyway.. and hopefully by that time _all_ of the P35 boards are shipping with 45nm compatible bios's.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBogard*


Newegg deactivated the product listing for the P35-DS3L









I hope that doesn't mean they're not restocking it. If they don't I might be looking for alternatives. I'm not planning on placing an order until the E8400 ships and I have a $500 gift certificate to newegg so I was planning on purchasing most of my components there.


They have took it off before, for a couple of days, and then put it back. A lot of other vendors still have it so I don't know why Newegg wouldn't restock it. Especially since it was given their little buy of the month award. They are probably selling so many of them that their supply chain can't keep up.


----------



## tekster

im having a prob, just installed a q6600 on the gigabyte mobo. in cpu-z its saying my core speed is 1800mhz but everest says otherwise (2.7). the mulitplier also jumps from 6 to 9. i dont know what to do. i really dont want to have to rma it if its the processor thats the problem


----------



## Coelocanth

That's just the Intel power saving option in the BIOS kicking in. Turn off the EIST function in the BIOS.


----------



## tekster

awesome ty, it scared me for a bit


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBogard*


I have a DFI Nforce 4 motherboard currently, and I can't say I'm too pleased with the built quality. The chipset cooler actually _melted off_ of the motherboard. I actually built two machines with this same board (Lanparty NF4) and both experienced the same issue. The cheap, plastic fan stopped spinning at some point, and proceeded to literally melt off of the mobo.

Now granted, the thing still works fine.. but after this experience, I'm not too keen on purchasing another DFI board personally. The fact that they don't use 100% solid caps is another negative in my book. I'll be looking elsewhere.

What about the GA-P35-DS3R? Isn't it virtually the same board as the DS3L, just with a few additional features?

Oh well.. I was looking forward to getting a killer P35 board for under $100, but it's important that I order the bulk majority of my parts from Newegg at this point, since I have some credit to blow there. I was initially planning on getting an E6850, so hopefully the price difference represented by the E8400 will allow me to shift some of the expense over to the mainboard. I guess it doesn't matter until late Jan./early Feb. anyway.. and hopefully by that time _all_ of the P35 boards are shipping with 45nm compatible bios's.


Good call, you could either wait and see if the DS3L comes back in stock, or the DS3R is a great choice as well. Same everything, just a few more features. More sata ports, supports onboard RAID, etc. It should OC just as well as a DS3L though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


They have took it off before, for a couple of days, and then put it back. A lot of other vendors still have it so I don't know why Newegg wouldn't restock it. Especially since it was given their little buy of the month award. They are probably selling so many of them that their supply chain can't keep up.


Certainly a possibility. I've only seen things completely disappear when they are gone for good... usually they just show it as out of stock when it is out of stock, but it's certainly a possibility that they might just remove it completely when it is out. Not sure why they would do that, but hey...


----------



## salbahe

hi,

i'm new to this OC thing and i have question regarding RAM...

what is the difference between the value ram and the hyperx ram?
coz i'm planning to build a new PC and i found these types of RAM when i visited kingston's site.

will both rams give me the same performance? if not, will i be able to overclock if i purchase the value ram?

and 1 more thing, i'm planning to buy these:

GA-P35-DS3L or R
Q6600
XFX 8800GT 512MB
thermalite 120 ultra
i'll be using 4GB of RAM btw... my question is how may watts will my PSU be?
if i'll be using these...

thanks!!!


----------



## rcf22

While this won't be a particularly technical response:

Value RAM = Cheaper, but won't OC quite as will. It will likely require a higher voltage, and only be able to run at looser timings

HyperX RAM = More expensive, but will get better performance out of it.

If you are planning on OCing your RAM (which I'm sure you are, you are at OC.net







) then I would suggest a performance line of RAM, but probably not Kingston. I see you are not in the US, but I will show you a few other brands you should see if you can get shipped to you or buy locally:

Overclockable "Value" RAM
Crucial DDR2-800
G.Skill DDR2-800

High Performance RAM
Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800

There are other good brands out there, but those are some of the more common choices by members here. *Whoops, sorry you wanted 4GB, you can search for 2x2GB instead of those brands

For a PSU, you're probably looking at a 600W at least, or 750W to be safe.*


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puntoMX*


Leave it as it is itâ€™s normal.

Are you going to OC your CPU? i wonder how far you can push yours, I got mine to 3.33GHz/417MHz bus/1.4175volt(1.37volt with CPU-Z).


should we belive CPUZ reading for the volts or what we set it too, because in the bios under the monitor it says something similar to CPUZ also even though i have it manually set higher.


----------



## Coelocanth

I'm wondering about this as well. I pushed my OC slightly higher last night and got an error in Prime95, so I went into the BIOS and boosted the vcore slightly higher to 1.3875 volts.

CPU-z shows my idle voltage at 1.36 and my voltage under load drops to 1.344. I understand the latter is the vdroop, but what's with the former? Is this v_drop_? If so, how much juice is actually going into the chip when idle? Is it 1.385 or 1.36?

I'm curious to know so I can determine how high I can safely set the vltages in the BIOS.


----------



## salbahe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
While this won't be a particularly technical response:

Value RAM = Cheaper, but won't OC quite as will. It will likely require a higher voltage, and only be able to run at looser timings

HyperX RAM = More expensive, but will get better performance out of it.

If you are planning on OCing your RAM (which I'm sure you are, you are at Overclock.net







) then I would suggest a performance line of RAM, but probably not Kingston. I see you are not in the US, but I will show you a few other brands you should see if you can get shipped to you or buy locally:

Overclockable "Value" RAM
Crucial DDR2-800
G.Skill DDR2-800

High Performance RAM
Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800

There are other good brands out there, but those are some of the more common choices by members here. *Whoops, sorry you wanted 4GB, you can search for 2x2GB instead of those brands

For a PSU, you're probably looking at a 600W at least, or 750W to be safe.
*
*
*
*
i see... but the RAMs that are available here ae mostly kingston and corsair... anyway i'll just settle for them coz i have no other choice... anyway, is thermalite 120 ultra enough or do i really need to add more cooling stuffs? i'm just planning to OC my processor up to 3Ghz or maybe more if thermalite is already enough....







*


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
I'm wondering about this as well. I pushed my OC slightly higher last night and got an error in Prime95, so I went into the BIOS and boosted the vcore slightly higher to 1.3875 volts.

CPU-z shows my idle voltage at 1.36 and my voltage under load drops to 1.344. I understand the latter is the vdroop, but what's with the former? Is this v_drop_? If so, how much juice is actually going into the chip when idle? Is it 1.385 or 1.36?

I'm curious to know so I can determine how high I can safely set the vltages in the BIOS.


yea, i have a similar situation, does anyone know what the real readings are that are really going to the CPU?

im using the F7 bios and i have it set for 1.43750v and in the "PC Health Status" in the bios shows up as 1.396v and in CPUZ it shows 1.376v. I just want a real 1.4v but im starting to think that even though i have it at 1.43 the real is 1.39???

anyone know how to figure out the real reading?


----------



## dan72588

Hi, I have the same mobo as you all, but I put the memory multiplier at 2.00 and then the fsb at 356, increased the Q6600 processor to 1.43v or somewhere close to that and it is pretty stable, but my problem is cpu-z sees it as 3.20ghz for speed like 10 seconds and the next it is at 2.1ghz and then bak up to 3.20ghz....and it keeps changing but the fsb stays the same but not the multiplier!

Does anyone know of the fast Ghz I can get this processor up to with stability and a pic of the bios would be nice since I have NO idea what i'm doing...i'm just changing stuff really.....

Or if my question is already answered in this HUGE thread....please direct me to the page. thanks

Help would be appreciated it NOOB terms so i can understand, LOL


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salbahe* 
hi,

i'm new to this OC thing and i have question regarding RAM...

what is the difference between the value ram and the hyperx ram?
coz i'm planning to build a new PC and i found these types of RAM when i visited kingston's site.

will both rams give me the same performance? if not, will i be able to overclock if i purchase the value ram?

and 1 more thing, i'm planning to buy these:

GA-P35-DS3L or R
Q6600
XFX 8800GT 512MB
thermalite 120 ultra
i'll be using 4GB of RAM btw... my question is how may watts will my PSU be?
if i'll be using these...

thanks!!!

You would be able to OC with the value ram, just not quite as much. Get the best memory you can afford, you won't regret it. It is definitely a must if you're going to be OCing.

A decent 500w power supply, like the Xclio Goodpower, would be plenty for you. No need to get a 600-700w, unless you plan on adding a 9800GTX or something later on down the line.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
I'm wondering about this as well. I pushed my OC slightly higher last night and got an error in Prime95, so I went into the BIOS and boosted the vcore slightly higher to 1.3875 volts.

CPU-z shows my idle voltage at 1.36 and my voltage under load drops to 1.344. I understand the latter is the vdroop, but what's with the former? Is this v_drop_? If so, how much juice is actually going into the chip when idle? Is it 1.385 or 1.36?

I'm curious to know so I can determine how high I can safely set the vltages in the BIOS.

CPU-Z version 1.41 and later will display the correct voltages. I did some research on this and it seems that it is generally agreed upon that CPU-Z is the most accurate voltage reader for most modern boards. I attribute the difference on this particular board not as a hardware error, but as the BIOS giving voltages lower than they are actually set.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salbahe* 
i see... but the RAMs that are available here ae mostly kingston and corsair... anyway i'll just settle for them coz i have no other choice... anyway, is thermalite 120 ultra enough or do i really need to add more cooling stuffs? i'm just planning to OC my processor up to 3Ghz or maybe more if thermalite is already enough....









The thermalite 120 ultra is an excellent cooler. You shouldn't have any trouble getting up to 3.4ghz at least if you get a G0 revision Q6600.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan72588* 
Hi, I have the same mobo as you all, but I put the memory multiplier at 2.00 and then the fsb at 356, increased the Q6600 processor to 1.43v or somewhere close to that and it is pretty stable, but my problem is cpu-z sees it as 3.20ghz for speed like 10 seconds and the next it is at 2.1ghz and then bak up to 3.20ghz....and it keeps changing but the fsb stays the same but not the multiplier!

Does anyone know of the fast Ghz I can get this processor up to with stability and a pic of the bios would be nice since I have NO idea what i'm doing...i'm just changing stuff really.....

Or if my question is already answered in this HUGE thread....please direct me to the page. thanks

Help would be appreciated it NOOB terms so i can understand, LOL









Turn off C1E or Intel SpeedStep (EIST). It's a power saving feature that reduces the processor speed while the processor is idle.









Heh, if I had a penny for every time that question was asked...


----------



## Coelocanth

Thanks Sarge. That's a big help and it means I have a bit more headroom with the vcore.

A couple further questions, if I may:

1) I've got the RAM timings on auto (although I've set the RAM voltage to 2.1 volts, which is what it's rated for). Memroy multiplier is at 2.0, so as I step up the FSB, the RAM speed is also being stepped up. It's DDR2 6400 RAM, and it's now running at 820 MHz (rated at 800), but I've done research on it and it's capable of OCing to 1000 MHz relatively easily. Anyway, is this a good way to go about the OC (finding the highest FSB I can get stable, then work out the RAM timings), or should I unsync the RAM? Should I be setting the timings manually (say at 5-5-5-18)? They currently are set by the mobo and with this last bump they've gone to 5-6-6-19.

2) Thought I'd ask about the flashing red 'system is not optimized' warning in the BIOS (In the M.I.T section). I assume it's there just because I'm overclocking, but is there more to it than that? Should it concern me?

Thanks.


----------



## MrBogard

Just FYI, newegg did restock this product. They raised the price (again) to $99 but it's still looking like the value to beat. I'm still really concerned about what BIOS I'll be getting.

Does anyone who uses this board also use the Arctic Cooler 7 here? I've seen it recommended by P35-DS3L users in the past, I just wanted to make sure it fit well, and that the large chipset heatsink didn't interfere with mounting it properly.. that seems like a good value too.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBogard* 
Just FYI, newegg did restock this product. They raised the price (again) to $99 but it's still looking like the value to beat.

Does anyone who uses this board also use the Arctic Cooler 7 here? I've seen it recommended by P35-DS3L users in the past, I just wanted to make sure it fit well, and that the large chipset heatsink didn't interfere with mounting it properly.. that seems like a good value too.

I have the AC7 Pro on both of my boards. I have both a 1.0 and 2.0 DS3L and have one on each.


----------



## MrBogard

Cool (no pun intended







). Newegg doesn't mention which revision the DS3L is.. what's the difference between the two boards? I imagine all new boards are Rev. 2 anyway, right?


----------



## stanglx302

I got the 1.0 from a local store about 2 months ago and the 2.0 from Newegg, just 2 weeks ago. The only difference I can see is that the 2.0 has 2 more USB ports in the back and a newer BIOS (F6) installed. I have flashed both to F7 now.

Oh, and one more thing. The 2.0 reads the ram as 533Mhz by SPD, when set to auto and it's 667MHZ ram. I use the same exact ram in both and the 1.0 reads it at 667Mhz like it should. Not a big deal, I guess, because I don't have it set on auto anyways.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
I got the 1.0 from a local store about 2 months ago and the 2.0 from Newegg, just 2 weeks ago. The only difference I can see is that the 2.0 has 2 more USB ports in the back and a newer BIOS (F6) installed. I have flashed both to F7 now.

Oh, and one more thing. The 2.0 reads the ram as 533Mhz by SPD, when set to auto and it's 667MHZ ram. I use the same exact ram in both and the 1.0 reads it at 667Mhz like it should. Not a big deal, I guess, because I don't have it set on auto anyways.

The DS3L you received from Newegg two weeks ago came with the F6 BIOS--which supports 45nm chips? If that's the case, I'd feel a little better about ordering one along side an E8400 in late January/early February. I'm a little worried about completing a build with an E8400 only to find that my motherboard needs to be flashed to support the CPU.

PS. Does the AC7 Pro have thermal compound already on the unit, that I'd have to remove to apply my own arctic silver?


----------



## dan72588

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
You would be able to OC with the value ram, just not quite as much. Get the best memory you can afford, you won't regret it. It is definitely a must if you're going to be OCing.

A decent 500w power supply, like the Xclio Goodpower, would be plenty for you. No need to get a 600-700w, unless you plan on adding a 9800GTX or something later on down the line.









CPU-Z version 1.41 and later will display the correct voltages. I did some research on this and it seems that it is generally agreed upon that CPU-Z is the most accurate voltage reader for most modern boards. I attribute the difference on this particular board not as a hardware error, but as the BIOS giving voltages lower than they are actually set.

The thermalite 120 ultra is an excellent cooler. You shouldn't have any trouble getting up to 3.4ghz at least if you get a G0 revision Q6600.

Turn off C1E or Intel SpeedStep (EIST). It's a power saving feature that reduces the processor speed while the processor is idle.









Heh, if I had a penny for every time that question was asked...










Um...where do I find the feature to turn it off? Is it in the bios or in windows xp? I do not see it in the bios. Then again, I am a noob, so some help on where it is at and the fastest speed I can overclock at with stability would be some nice information that a noob like me can understand.....thanks!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan72588* 
Um...where do I find the feature to turn it off? Is it in the bios or in windows xp? I do not see it in the bios. Then again, I am a noob, so some help on where it is at and the fastest speed I can overclock at with stability would be some nice information that a noob like me can understand.....thanks!

It's in the BIOS under Advanced BIOS Features. It's called CPU EIST Function.

As far sa fastest speed you can overclock: there's no guarantees. Depends on your chip and the best course of action is to go up a small step at a time and test for stability each time.


----------



## c230k

I have a DS3L board sitting in my tower waiting for a 45nm. I suspect I might have a F5 board and I will see if it will boot after I got the E8400. Even if it doesn't, no biggie...I will probably just grab buy a computer from Futureshop with a C2D, pull it out, flash my bios, put it back in and refund it. Just my $0.02


----------



## dan72588

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
It's in the BIOS under Advanced BIOS Features. It's called CPU EIST Function.

As far sa fastest speed you can overclock: there's no guarantees. Depends on your chip and the best course of action is to go up a small step at a time and test for stability each time.


I appreciate your quick answer, and it seems you know what you're talking about.....so what pointers would you have for me.....because I really am just increasing stuff not knowing what they do....do i need to overclock ram to make processor go faster? Or does ram have nothing to do with the processor?

Basically, the fastest I could get it was 3.2Ghz....I have the mobo as this thread states DS3L and the Q6600 and can only get it to 3.2Ghz ONLY BECAUSE I read somewhere on this forum that you needed to put the System Memory Multiplier at 2.00, so I did that and it worked at 3.20Ghz....I don't even know what System Memory Multiplier or ANY of the other stuff does....whatever increases processor speed that's what I increased but it shuts down on me at 3.4Ghz which is what I am trying to get it to!!!

Sorry, REALLY new to overclocking! First computer I built EVER!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan72588* 
I appreciate your quick answer, and it seems you know what you're talking about.....so what pointers would you have for me.....because I really am just increasing stuff not knowing what they do....do i need to overclock ram to make processor go faster? Or does ram have nothing to do with the processor?

Sorry, REALLY new to overclocking! First computer I built EVER!

I'm actually new to it myself. This is my first overclock (and only my third computer build), but I've read a lot of stuff (pretty much everything I could find on Google) before attempting it. Check out This Guide. I found it answered a lot of questions for me. Make sure you grab the software mentioned in that guide, as they're invaluable tools that let you know how your overclock is progressing and whether or not it's stable.

I hesitate to give specific advice, since I'm a novice, but here's what I did: when I started, I went into M.I.T and set my memory multiplier to 2.0. That syncs your memory speed to your FSB. (Your memory is DDR2, so the memory speed will show double your FSB speed. For example, 350 MHz FSB will result in 700 MHz memory speed).

Manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz.

Set CPU Host Clock Control to Enabled (this allows you to set the FSB frequency).

Set my multiplier to 8x.

Set CPU Host Frequency (this is your FSB) to whatever FSB you want to step up to first. My chip's stock speed was 333. I started my first step at 350, then went up by 10 MHZ at a time after that (remember the FSB is quad-pumped, so 333 MHz = 1333 MHz FSB = 2.66 GHz on the C2D). When I get into the higher regions of OC, I'll only step up by 5 MHz at a time (probably after my next bump up).

After each increment, test your settings with Prime95. I chose to let it run for 2 hours. Make sure you're watching your temps with Core Temp while the test is running. You don't want to burn your chip! If it passes Prime95 after 2 hours, I consider it stable enough to go back in and step up again. When it fails, go back to the BIOS and set your CPU Voltage (CPU Voltage Control) up a notch, then try again. Rinse and repeat. So far I'm at 3.28 GHz on my E6750 at 1.36 volts (according to CPU-z). When I find I can't go any further, I may add a bit to the northbridge, FSB, and PCI-e voltage (if I feel brave) and see if that will get me further. After I find my maximum OC, I'll go back in and fiddle about with the RAM timings and see if I can tighten them up.

There's more to consider, but that's a start. Make sure you read some guides. Google is definitely your friend in this endeavor! Good luck!

Oh, and if anyone who has more knowledge sees that I'm doing something bass-ackwards or just plain stupid, feel free to chime in and correct me. It would be more than appreciated!


----------



## chompy

Call me crazy, but shouldn't this thread be called the GA-P3*1*-DS3L thread?

There is no such board as the GA-P35-DS3L, only the GA-P35-DS3R (a much nicer board)

NB: I have the GA-P31-DS3L


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chompy* 
Call me crazy, but shouldn't this thread be called the GA-P3*1*-DS3L thread?

There is no such board as the GA-P35-DS3L, only the GA-P35-DS3R (a much nicer board)

NB: I have the GA-P31-DS3L

Yep, you're crazy.









J/K, but really, there IS a GA-P35-DS3L, and it is very popular.
Googled: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ga-p35-ds3l


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Thanks Sarge. That's a big help and it means I have a bit more headroom with the vcore.

A couple further questions, if I may:

1) I've got the RAM timings on auto (although I've set the RAM voltage to 2.1 volts, which is what it's rated for). Memroy multiplier is at 2.0, so as I step up the FSB, the RAM speed is also being stepped up. It's DDR2 6400 RAM, and it's now running at 820 MHz (rated at 800), but I've done research on it and it's capable of OCing to 1000 MHz relatively easily. Anyway, is this a good way to go about the OC (finding the highest FSB I can get stable, then work out the RAM timings), or should I unsync the RAM? Should I be setting the timings manually (say at 5-5-5-18)? They currently are set by the mobo and with this last bump they've gone to 5-6-6-19.

2) Thought I'd ask about the flashing red 'system is not optimized' warning in the BIOS (In the M.I.T section). I assume it's there just because I'm overclocking, but is there more to it than that? Should it concern me?

Thanks.

You're exactly right about the memory multiplier, timings, etc. I just left mine on auto, because the stability is good, and I assume I couldn't get them any better myself. You might try adjusting them manually, but when you do you also have to manually adjust a whole bunch of other timings that I have no idea what should be set to.







That's the main reason I didn't adjust them.

As far as the 'system is not optimized' warning, it's just because the BIOS seems to think that it can set better voltages than we can, but I've found the AUTO feature for voltages doesn't provide as much stability as just setting them manually. So yes, ignore that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
I got the 1.0 from a local store about 2 months ago and the 2.0 from Newegg, just 2 weeks ago. The only difference I can see is that the 2.0 has 2 more USB ports in the back and a newer BIOS (F6) installed. I have flashed both to F7 now.

Oh, and one more thing. The 2.0 reads the ram as 533Mhz by SPD, when set to auto and it's 667MHZ ram. I use the same exact ram in both and the 1.0 reads it at 667Mhz like it should. Not a big deal, I guess, because I don't have it set on auto anyways.

Thanks for posting that up, great info to have. I was wondering about the differences between the two boards myself...!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBogard* 
The DS3L you received from Newegg two weeks ago came with the F6 BIOS--which supports 45nm chips? If that's the case, I'd feel a little better about ordering one along side an E8400 in late January/early February. I'm a little worried about completing a build with an E8400 only to find that my motherboard needs to be flashed to support the CPU.

PS. Does the AC7 Pro have thermal compound already on the unit, that I'd have to remove to apply my own arctic silver?

The AC7 will come with its own thermal compound, but you'll drop your temps a bunch (a good 3-4c at least) by using your own grease like AS5 or something. And yes, the F6 and later BIOS's support 45nm.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
I'm actually new to it myself. This is my first overclock (and only my third computer build), but I've read a lot of stuff (pretty much everything I could find on Google) before attempting it. Check out This Guide. I found it answered a lot of questions for me. Make sure you grab the software mentioned in that guide, as they're invaluable tools that let you know how your overclock is progressing and whether or not it's stable.

I hesitate to give specific advice, since I'm a novice, but here's what I did: when I started, I went into M.I.T and set my memory multiplier to 2.0. That syncs your memory speed to your FSB. (Your memory is DDR2, so the memory speed will show double your FSB speed. For example, 350 MHz FSB will result in 700 MHz memory speed).

Manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz.

Set CPU Host Clock Control to Enabled (this allows you to set the FSB frequency).

Set my multiplier to 8x.

Set CPU Host Frequency (this is your FSB) to whatever FSB you want to step up to first. My chip's stock speed was 333. I started my first step at 350, then went up by 10 MHZ at a time after that (remember the FSB is quad-pumped, so 333 MHz = 1333 MHz FSB = 2.66 GHz on the C2D). When I get into the higher regions of OC, I'll only step up by 5 MHz at a time (probably after my next bump up).

After each increment, test your settings with Prime95. I chose to let it run for 2 hours. Make sure you're watching your temps with Core Temp while the test is running. You don't want to burn your chip! If it passes Prime95 after 2 hours, I consider it stable enough to go back in and step up again. When it fails, go back to the BIOS and set your CPU Voltage (CPU Voltage Control) up a notch, then try again. Rinse and repeat. So far I'm at 3.28 GHz on my E6750 at 1.36 volts (according to CPU-z). When I find I can't go any further, I may add a bit to the northbridge, FSB, and PCI-e voltage (if I feel brave) and see if that will get me further. After I find my maximum OC, I'll go back in and fiddle about with the RAM timings and see if I can tighten them up.

There's more to consider, but that's a start. Make sure you read some guides. Google is definitely your friend in this endeavor! Good luck!

Oh, and if anyone who has more knowledge sees that I'm doing something bass-ackwards or just plain stupid, feel free to chime in and correct me. It would be more than appreciated!

Great tips! I'm thinking about putting a short OCing guide in the first post of this thread for people that come along asking for general OCing advice on this board in particular... would you mind if I used your post as a starting point for that guide?


----------



## chompy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Yep, you're crazy.









J/K, but really, there IS a GA-P35-DS3L, and it is very popular.
Googled: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ga-p35-ds3l

http://www.giga-byte.com/Products/Mo...75#Intel%20P35

Google results =/= existence

case and point: http://www.google.com/search?q=definately


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chompy* 
Call me crazy, but shouldn't this thread be called the GA-P3*1*-DS3L thread?

There is no such board as the GA-P35-DS3L, only the GA-P35-DS3R (a much nicer board)

NB: I have the GA-P31-DS3L

Okay, you're crazy.









I bought a GA-P35-DS3L board. You can see it Here, or if you want to check out Gigabyte's web site, you can look at it Here.


----------



## dan72588

I had ram settings of 5-5-5-15....I THINK....so i put them on 4-4-4-12 and increased voltage by 0.1 and it works....so is that a good thing? Cuz it seems a little bit slower or it's probably my imagination....


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 

Great tips! I'm thinking about putting a short OCing guide in the first post of this thread for people that come along asking for general OCing advice on this board in particular... would you mind if I used your post as a starting point for that guide?

I wouldn't mind at all. In fact, I'd be flattered to think a noob at OCing like me could actually come up with something useful.


----------



## chompy

OK, disregard me. I should probably get some sleep.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chompy*


http://www.giga-byte.com/Products/Mo...75#Intel%20P35

Google results =/= existence

case and point: http://www.google.com/search?q=definately


Ok, but if you clicked on ANY of the first 10 links to pop up, you'd see that the board does indeed exist. That was my point. I thought it was obvious enough to go unstated.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBogard* 
The DS3L you received from Newegg two weeks ago came with the F6 BIOS--which supports 45nm chips? If that's the case, I'd feel a little better about ordering one along side an E8400 in late January/early February. I'm a little worried about completing a build with an E8400 only to find that my motherboard needs to be flashed to support the CPU.

PS. Does the AC7 Pro have thermal compound already on the unit, that I'd have to remove to apply my own arctic silver?

Yes. It came with the F6 BIOS and F6 supports the 45nm. From what I've read on Gigabytes website, the only difference between F6 and F7 was that F7 supports 1 terabyte hard drives. I flashed them both to the F7 just the other day. I don't have a 1 terabyte drive, but just did it just to have the latest. I hear they ran out of the boards last week and just got some new ones in, so I'd be willing to bet the farm that they are the newest, latest version.

The AC7 pro has thermal compound already on it. I have Arctic Silver in my desk drawer, but just choose to leave it alone. I am overclocked 30% on this rig and 32% on the other and neither has ever hit over 50C.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


The AC7 pro has thermal compound already on it. I have Arctic Silver in my desk drawer, but just choose to leave it alone. I am overclocked 30% on this rig and 32% on the other and neither has ever hit over 50C.


When I popped on my AC7 for the first time, my temps didn't really change at all. I don't know if I had it seated improperly, it was probably likely. I had a bit of wobble on the HSF when I nudged it around. I took it off and put on some AS5 I had laying around, and now I'm at about 27C idle in a 23C ambient, so not bad I think. The surface was pretty nasty, so I'll probably lap sometime if I get bored. No load temps right now, cause my board is being a pain and I don't have time to work on my OC.


----------



## dan72588

So if I buy ram with timings of 5-6-6-17 and I can only overclock it to 3.20ghz and then I buy ram with timings of 4-4-4-12 both at the same speed like ddr2 800....then can I overclock the processor even faster since the 4-4-4-12 ram can handle the FSB speed, so the processor would go faster? Sorry, i am new to overclocking...


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan72588*


So if I buy ram with timings of 5-6-6-17 and I can only overclock it to 3.20ghz and then I buy ram with timings of 4-4-4-12 both at the same speed like ddr2 800....then can I overclock the processor even faster since the 4-4-4-12 ram can handle the FSB speed, so the processor would go faster? Sorry, i am new to overclocking...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...+800+(PC2+6400)

Most of the ram here ^^^ will work well for overclocking. DDR2 ram is so cheap now, you might as well get the good stuff right from the get go. The best thing to do is run the ram on 2.0 and the timings @ "auto by spd" at first, then get your cpu overclock all set and stable, then go back and see if you can get away with tighter timings. (On this board, you can adjust the ram timings by hitting CTRL and F1 in the main BIOS screen.) This is what I did and it worked out well for me.

*If anyone wishes to correct me on this, feel free, I'm all ears because I'm fairly new at this myself.


----------



## Skydawg

Ok Sarge,
Here is mine. Validation link....
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=288766
This is not the highest I can go but this is the most stable. Core temps are a little high, reaching 65-68 at full load and idle is running around 45 for two of the cores and 40 for the other two. I ran Prime95 for 9hr 55min then terminated it. I may work on the memory timings a little since they are just stock at the moment.

John


----------



## tekster

my first attempt at overclocking is a success (atleast i think so)








http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=288826

3dmark06 came in at 12,900 :>


----------



## chuckcalo

I just realized that the RAM slots are UV reactive =D.

And, I wonder why I'm not in the list..

e6750 @ 3.41 1.5V 426x8 - 5-5-5-15 2t 1:1 (4-4-4-12 stock)


----------



## XeoNoX

does anyone know what the average and highest MHZ (running stable) someone got with this board and the E6600?


----------



## dan72588

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...+800+(PC2+6400)

Most of the ram here ^^^ will work well for overclocking. DDR2 ram is so cheap now, you might as well get the good stuff right from the get go. The best thing to do is run the ram on 2.0 and the timings @ "auto by spd" at first, then get your cpu overclock all set and stable, then go back and see if you can get away with tighter timings. (On this board, you can adjust the ram timings by hitting CTRL and F1 in the main BIOS screen.) This is what I did and it worked out well for me.

*If anyone wishes to correct me on this, feel free, I'm all ears because I'm fairly new at this myself.



Sorry, I am new to overclocking....tighter timings? If my stock timings are 5-6-6-17 what would be tighter? Higher or lower? I'm new to all this jazz....thanks


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan72588*


Sorry, I am new to overclocking....tighter timings? If my stock timings are 5-6-6-17 what would be tighter? Higher or lower? I'm new to all this jazz....thanks


Tighter means lower, so something on the order of 4-4-4-12.


----------



## rudefyet

New to this site, but I've had my DS3L for a week or 2 now and have been playing around.

I'm determined to get 3.6GHz out of my Q6600, but I'm running into some issues.

I've got 2 options with my memory at that speed, 1000MHz or 1200MHz, since there's no multiplier inbetween (tried lowering the cpu multiplier and increasing the FSB to no avail, doesn't even post)

And well, I'm being picky trying to squeeze as much as I can out of it, and since I spent 12 hours or so trying to get it to run at 3.8, I'm getting a little irritated with this board.

I can run the ram at 1000mhz with stock timings perfectly stable, but where's the fun in that?

So using geekbench as a benchmark i'm trying to break 8000 points, and there's 2 ways I can do that. 1000mhz at 4-4-4-12 or 1200mhz at 5-5-5-15, both will boot into the OS, and the benchmarks with run fine on 3 cores, but as soon as I kick in the 4th core for a minute or two things start crashing.

Now I still have a few unexplored options at 3.6GHz, I have not touched the FSB or Chipset voltage, they're both still at normal, and I've read more then one review show my Ballistix are stable at 2.2v and 600MHz.

I've tried upping the dram voltage to 2.45v even, but I'm wary of keeping it there, and it didn't seem to make a difference.

So I'm going to play around with every FSB, Chipset voltage combo I can think of, but if anyone has any more suggestions, let me know


----------



## FunKNooBiest

Hi guys
im having some trouble getting my E4300 over 2.7ghz,which is what my old 945p would do.
Im wondering if my memory is holding me back,i have xms ddr2 667

i have system memory multiplier @ 2.00
pcie set at 100mhz (also tried auto)
cpu host freq @ 300,becomes unstable after,unable to boot if any highter even though memory is @ 600mhz (underclocked)
i have added volts to ddr +2
dram timing set at auto
mch +2
fsb+2
still no joy
any ideas? is it my memory or is me e4300 a damp squid


----------



## losin sux

I am in the process of setting up my system. I have everything out on the workbench and want to update the bios before putting it in the case. I haven't updated a BIOS in years and note that F6 is an executable vs a bin file. I have only RAM, CPU and GPU installed and it did post. Could someone be so kind as to walk me through the procedure used to do this? Thanks!


----------



## tekster

anyone have this ram? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FunKNooBiest*


Hi guys
im having some trouble getting my E4300 over 2.7ghz,which is what my old 945p would do.
Im wondering if my memory is holding me back,i have xms ddr2 667

i have system memory multiplier @ 2.00
pcie set at 100mhz (also tried auto)
cpu host freq @ 300,becomes unstable after,unable to boot if any highter even though memory is @ 600mhz (underclocked)
i have added volts to ddr +2
dram timing set at auto
mch +2
fsb+2
still no joy
any ideas? is it my memory or is me e4300 a damp squid










To find out if it is your RAM holding you back, change your Memory Multiplier to something that runs your RAM at a lower speed, so something like 3.00 (I think)

@ Losin Sux:

The easiest way to flash the BIOS on this board is to extract your BIOS file onto a USB flash stick and plug it in your system. Then, enter the BIOS when it posts and enter the QFlash utility. The device you have connected should be an option, so just select it and navigate to the file. Please note that *F7* BIOS version is out and now the newest









Good luck!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekster*


anyone have this ram? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098


Check the very first post in the forum by Sgt. Spike and have a look at his system specs. I believe it's the same RAM (which he's OCed to 940 MHz).


----------



## dan72588

If I tighten my timings, won't things go slower? Because somehow I got my ram at 4-4-4-12 by applying +.2v and it worked, but it seemed slower or something? Anyway to test....or is orthos good for that? thanks


----------



## tekster

question since im not great at this overclocking business,

the highest i can get is 3.33ghz without getting an error in prime95. i dont know much about voltages and whatnot and not sure if it needs to fiddled with, so if you can be so kind as to assist me :> thanks


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekster*


question since im not great at this overclocking business,

the highest i can get is 3.33ghz without getting an error in prime95. i dont know much about voltages and whatnot and not sure if it needs to fiddled with, so if you can be so kind as to assist me :> thanks


Have you bumped your voltage up yet or still running stock? If you're still on stock voltage, try going into the BIOS and bumping it up one notch.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rudefyet*


New to this site, but I've had my DS3L for a week or 2 now and have been playing around.

I'm determined to get 3.6GHz out of my Q6600, but I'm running into some issues.

I've got 2 options with my memory at that speed, 1000MHz or 1200MHz, since there's no multiplier inbetween (tried lowering the cpu multiplier and increasing the FSB to no avail, doesn't even post)

And well, I'm being picky trying to squeeze as much as I can out of it, and since I spent 12 hours or so trying to get it to run at 3.8, I'm getting a little irritated with this board.

I can run the ram at 1000mhz with stock timings perfectly stable, but where's the fun in that?

So using geekbench as a benchmark i'm trying to break 8000 points, and there's 2 ways I can do that. 1000mhz at 4-4-4-12 or 1200mhz at 5-5-5-15, both will boot into the OS, and the benchmarks with run fine on 3 cores, but as soon as I kick in the 4th core for a minute or two things start crashing.

Now I still have a few unexplored options at 3.6GHz, I have not touched the FSB or Chipset voltage, they're both still at normal, and I've read more then one review show my Ballistix are stable at 2.2v and 600MHz.

I've tried upping the dram voltage to 2.45v even, but I'm wary of keeping it there, and it didn't seem to make a difference.

So I'm going to play around with every FSB, Chipset voltage combo I can think of, but if anyone has any more suggestions, let me know


Your RAM @ 2.45v is very high.

I can get mine to run fine @ stock RAM volts, 400 x 9 @ 3.6GHz @ 1.45v in the BIOS. Do you have the GO revision of the Q6600? If you have the B3 version then you might have some problems getting to 3.6GHz with your specs. Have you looked @ your temps?


----------



## tekster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Have you bumped your voltage up yet or still running stock? If you're still on stock voltage, try going into the BIOS and bumping it up one notch.

i havent touched the voltages since i dont know what to do with them, which setting would i edit? thanks


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekster* 
i havent touched the voltages since i dont know what to do with them, which setting would i edit? thanks

In the BIOS, go into Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.) and navigate down to System Voltage Control. Set it to Manual. A red warning will start flashing (system not optimized) after you tweak (or possibly right away - I can't recall when it starts). Don't let it freak you out - it's just flashing because the BIOS thinks it can set better voltages than we can (to use Sarge's words). Ignore the warning and let it flash.

Once you've got it set to Manual, go down to CPU Voltage Control and click on it. Take note of what it's set on and just go up to the next higher value. Exit, save, and you're good to go. Go back in and set it a notch higher if you have to. Watch your voltages though. Make sure you know what's safe for your chip and watch your temps. Temperature increases exponentially with voltage increase, so don't overdo it.

Don't worry though, it's only scary the first time!









(While you're in there, be certain you've manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz. If it's on Auto, change to Manual and set it at 100.)


----------



## rudefyet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Your RAM @ 2.45v is very high.

I can get mine to run fine @ stock RAM volts, 400 x 9 @ 3.6GHz @ 1.45v in the BIOS. Do you have the GO revision of the Q6600? If you have the B3 version then you might have some problems getting to 3.6GHz with your specs. Have you looked @ your temps?


Well, I didn't keep it at 2.45, I was just saying I tried up to that. And it's a G0

Final results I got that are stable 3.6GHz 400x9, Ram at 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 2.1v, and vcore at 1.41v (set to 1.475). Running Super Pi x4 I only got 61-62C core temps.

Now to find some good speeds for my HD3870


----------



## tekster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


In the BIOS, go into Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.) and navigate down to System Voltage Control. Set it to Manual. A red warning will start flashing (system not optimized) after you tweak (or possibly right away - I can't recall when it starts). Don't let it freak you out - it's just flashing because the BIOS thinks it can set better voltages than we can (to use Sarge's words). Ignore the warning and let it flash.

Once you've got it set to Manual, go down to CPU Voltage Control and click on it. Take note of what it's set on and just go up to the next higher value. Exit, save, and you're good to go. Go back in and set it a notch higher if you have to. Watch your voltages though. Make sure you know what's safe for your chip and watch your temps. Temperature increases exponentially with voltage increase, so don't overdo it.

Don't worry though, it's only scary the first time!









(While you're in there, be certain you've manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz. If it's on Auto, change to Manual and set it at 100.)


ok awesome thank you, i believe its set to 'normal' for the cpu voltage and normal i think is something like 1.325 or something, but when i set the voltage control to manual my core voltage in cpu-z is now around 1.296, in everest my core voltage is 1.325 so i dunno which to go by. thanks again


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekster*


ok awesome thank you, i believe its set to 'normal' for the cpu voltage and normal i think is something like 1.325 or something, but when i set the voltage control to manual my core voltage in cpu-z is now around 1.296, in everest my core voltage is 1.325 so i dunno which to go by. thanks again










Everything I've read indicates the CPU-z voltage value is what your chip is actually getting. I'm inclined to agree, as my BIOS is reporting my voltage as 1.4625, but CPU-z says it's 1.376 (and it drops to 1.344 under load) and my load temps are only 47 C.

Are you using the latest edition of Everest? I was just thinking about buying it.


----------



## tekster

im using everest ultimate (4.00.976), a buddy of mine gave me a product key for it.

so what does it mean if the chip is only getting 1.296 when normal is 1.325?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekster*


im using everest ultimate (4.00.976), a buddy of mine gave me a product key for it.

so what does it mean if the chip is only getting 1.296 when normal is 1.325?


It means you're laughing. You've got lots of headroom to raise your voltage, since what you're getting for speed now is coming at a low voltage cost.

if/when you change your voltage, I'd be interested to see what Everest and CPU-z report afterward.


----------



## tekster

ok well since i was getting an error in p95 i turned it down so im only at 3.15ghz at the moment, i uped the voltage to 1.350 and now cpu-z says its 1.28 and no errors in p95 so far (about an hour and a half) so im working my way back up to 3.4 (which is where i want to be)


----------



## Coelocanth

Awesome. Looking good. I'm trying for 3.6 GHz and am at 3.48 right now. Going to go for the next step right now.


----------



## varione

Having a bit of a problem. Once my computer has been running for some time, all procceses go to core0 and only core0. On a fresh boot of the system, when I run Prime95, all 4 cores are stressed. But when this problem occurs and I run Prime95 it only stresses core0. I do not have a way to reliably replicate it, other than just using my system as normal until it occurs.
This happens on essentially stock settings. I have only disabled the following:

No-Execute Memory Protect
CPU Enhanced Halt
CPU Thermal Monitor
CPU EIST Function.

The only other thing I changed was the memory voltage to match what my memory was rated for. The problem occurred at both the to 1.8V and the 2.2V the memory is rated at.

System Specs:
Q6600 Stepping B, Revision G0
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, Rev. A2, Bios F5
Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
BFG 8800GT OC 512MB
COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro 650W PSU
Zalman 9500A
Not sure where to start to even track down this problem. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## smithy

Hi guys, im running at 2.4GHz now (from 2.2) but just wondering if any settings will lower my temps (even just a little...) because its running at about 28C idle but when i stress it with Orthos it goes up to 59-60C... thats a whole 32C jump..so is there any way to lower it slightly until i can get a new HSF?

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smithy* 
Hi guys, im running at 2.4GHz now (from 2.2) but just wondering if any settings will lower my temps (even just a little...) because its running at about 28C idle but when i stress it with Orthos it goes up to 59-60C... thats a whole 32C jump..so is there any way to lower it slightly until i can get a new HSF?

CPU-Z Validation

There's not much you can do other than stepping down your core voltage (which will affect your stability) or reducing your OC. Core voltage is the single biggest factor in heat production though.

A couple things you could try:

- Make sure your cabling isn't impeding your airflow in your case.
- If you have room for another fan, perhaps add one more fan to your case.

That load temp isn't too bad, even though it's a large jump. Most of the advice I've read from experienced OCers have indicated that as long as your load temps stay at around 60C you're fine (and many of them are happy as long as it's below 70C). Your chip's thermal specification is 73C, so a load temp of 59 to 60 shouldn't be something to worry about.

Once you get an aftermarket HSF on there you should notice a big difference. Be sure to use a good quality thermal paste as well - and make sure it's applied properly. Cheers.


----------



## carcm700

I just got this motherboard to overclock my E4300. I successfully overclocked the CPU to 2997 Mhz Using 333 FSB and OCZ DDR 667 Gold series. The core voltage is set at auto and it does get hotter than stock speed (58 orthos stock - 71 orthos OC) but it doesn't get any errors after 8 hrs running. It runs very smooth especially in games. Now the problem is that just last night I noticed that if I shutdown the PC (first time since I've got the motherboard) the BIOS will reset the CPU to default settings when I power back up. Resetting and keeping it on it will run 24/7 at OC settings but if powered down and back up it will reset to default. Anyone have any ideas what is causing this, is it heat related? BTW I have the latest BIOS F7.

Any help greatly appreciated. THX


----------



## carcm700

Double post


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carcm700*


I just got this motherboard to overclock my E4300. I successfully overclocked the CPU to 2997 Mhz Using 333 FSB and OCZ DDR 667 Gold series. The core voltage is set at auto and it does get hotter than stock speed (58 orthos stock - 71 orthos OC) but it doesn't get any errors after 8 hrs running. It runs very smooth especially in games. Now the problem is that just last night I noticed that if I shutdown the PC (first time since I've got the motherboard) the BIOS will reset the CPU to default settings when I power back up. Resetting and keeping it on it will run 24/7 at OC settings but if powered down and back up it will reset to default. Anyone have any ideas what is causing this, is it heat related? BTW I have the latest BIOS F7.

Any help greatly appreciated. THX


Do you have an external HDD connected (USB)? I read about a guy having this same problem with his board and it turned out it was because he had a USB external hard drive connected and the board was trying to boot from the external drive. Once he disconnected the drive before booting, it would keep his settings.

Failing that, check your CLR_CMOS pins to make sure the jumper hasn't been left on it in error, and maybe check your battery isn't dead.


----------



## carcm700

No, I don't have an external hard-drive connected, but everything else I have connected is through the USB, printer, mouse, keyboard, webcam. Also, I do believe that the battery is OK because it still holds all my setings including the saved CMOS profiles I have saved. I have started experimenting with some BIOS settings, first I disabled the C1E, EIST, and Auto voltage settings. My theory is that perhaps the BIOS doesn't react fast enough to adjust the voltage at start once the CPU fluctuates in speed with the EIST and therfore believes that the V setting is not enough for the OC. So I'm trying to find the min stable V for the OC with no throttling. enabled. Let you guys know my results. Also any further suggestions would be helpful.

BTW, When I set a specific V in Bios and I go to windows CPU-Z has a different number! For example, I have 1.35 set in Bios right now and in CPU-Z it says 1.28-1.296 fluctuating, Which is correct/more accurate?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carcm700*


No, I don't have an external hard-drive connected, but everything else I have connected is through the USB, printer, mouse, keyboard, webcam. Also, I do believe that the battery is OK because it still holds all my setings including the saved CMOS profiles I have saved. I have started experimenting with some BIOS settings, first I disabled the C1E, EIST, and Auto voltage settings. My theory is that perhaps the BIOS doesn't react fast enough to adjust the voltage at start once the CPU fluctuates in speed with the EIST and therfore believes that the V setting is not enough for the OC. So I'm trying to find the min stable V for the OC with no throttling. enabled. Let you guys know my results. Also any further suggestions would be helpful.

BTW, When I set a specific V in Bios and I go to windows CPU-Z has a different number! For example, I have 1.35 set in Bios right now and in CPU-Z it says 1.28-1.296 fluctuating, Which is correct/more accurate?


I was concerned about this as well and everything I've read has indicated that CPU-z is more accurate. So I'm going by that. I have my BIOS core voltage set to 1.4 something (can't remember the exact value off the top of my head), but CPU-z is showing 1.392 volts). I believe CPU-z is correct.

The fluctuation is due to a phenomenon known as vdroop. Mine drops by .016 volts under load. Sometimes the drop is a further .016 volts and it will fluctuate between the two voltage droops. I have a theory about that though, as it seems the second droop only occurs when my OC isn't stable.

Anyway, as far as your BIOS resetting goes, I don't have any other ideas other than make sure EIST is off. I've read a number of threads on various boards that mention this happening, but it doesn't seem to be happening to everyone. I've got my chip OCed to 3.52 GHz now with a vcore of (according to CPU-z 1.392 volts). I shut it off every night before I go to bed and fire it up again in the morning and so far the BIOS has never reset on me.

My board's the revision 2.0 and the BIOS is F5 though.

*edit* Oh, my keyboard and mouse are both USB (I'm using the Logitech G11 keyboard and have my mouse plugged into one of the keyboard USB ports). My printer is from the Stone Age, so it's connected via parallel port. I don't have anything else connected as yet.


----------



## carcm700

Thanks for the info. I've disabled EIST and C1E and am currently working my way up on the voltage settings. I just turned off the coputer for a few minutes and powered it back up and the settings did not reset! Don't know which of the actions I took fixed the problem but I need further testing to be sure that it is really fixed and won't happen again. I also have the rev 2 board but the latest bios.

BTW does anyone else have an E4300 rev L2 stepping 2 CPU with a Tj max of 100??? Just wondering what temps evryone else is getting. To me they seem high compared to other core 2 duo chips. Also since it is a 100 Tj max does that mean that I am safe @ 71 C orthos? If I set the auto fan speed setting in Bios the fan runs at a low speed and goes a little higher but not full speed at full load, so I'm assuming that the temps are fine otherwise the cpu would crank the fan full speed. Anyone know?


----------



## tekster

well im confused, my voltage in bios is set to normal (1.325) and im only at 3.15ghz and in p95 i got an error after 9 min on 1 thread, other 3 were fine for 9 hours. i dont know what type of voltage is needed for when i increase the fsb or whatever. this OC business is confusing me lol


----------



## rcf22

Don't be afraid to raise the voltage more. If I'm not mistaken, stock voltage on that chip is 1.35, so you should be fine to raise it upwards of 1.5V


----------



## losttsol

Here you go Spike. You can post a new OC for me and get rid of the other two if you want. This is as far as my current system will go I'm afraid. I think I might break my computer if I try for 4.0GHz again.

losttsol - Q6600 G0 @ 3.9ghz, 434FSB, 1.48vcore (CPU-Z Validation)


----------



## Coelocanth

Wow, that's a nice OC, losttsol!


----------



## carcm700

Well, I just got done completing 8 hr orthos run no errors at 1.312 V @ idle according to cpu-z. Under load it drops to 1.296 V cpu-z. Bios is set @ 1.35625 V. Also my temps have dropped slightly, due to the auto setting for voltage was setting the cou @ around 1.39 V according to cpu-z. And best of all, I've shut down the system and booted back up and all my settings where there.

Happy New Year!


----------



## tekster

what does the VID mean and what does it affect with OCing? mines 1.325 (sorry for all the silly questions just new and paranoided) and how come in cpu-z is says my core voltage 1.312 when in bios its set to 1.325?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekster*


what does the VID mean and what does it affect with OCing? mines 1.325 (sorry for all the silly questions just new and paranoided) and how come in cpu-z is says my core voltage 1.312 when in bios its set to 1.325?


VID is your chip's default voltage.

CPU-z reports a lower voltage than you set in the BIOS. I've not figured out for 100% certain, but everything I've read so far (and Sgt Spike agrees) indicates the voltage reported in CPU-z is what your chip is actually getting.

One explanation I've read for this (and I don't know if it's true or not, but it seems it may be reasonable) is that with a multi-core chip the amperage requirement is slightly higher. Therefore when you try to feed it X voltage, you'll get X-y since the power requirement is slightly larger.

If you're overclocking, don't forget to manually set your PCI Express frequency to 100 MHz. Disable EIST (you can find this in your Advanced BIOS Features under the title of CPU EIST Function). Set your System Memory Multiplier (in M.I.T) to 2.0, which will sync your memory speed to your FSB speed.


----------



## tekster

alright ty, also the lowest i can set my system memory multiplier is 2.5, why would that be? gives options, auto,2.5,3 etc

i have this ram, if it matters http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098


----------



## Coelocanth

Keep scrolling down in your options in the memory multiplier tab. For some reason they're not in numerical order and 2.0 is about half way down the list, if memory serves (no pun intended).


----------



## tekster

alright ty, ill look :>


----------



## Coelocanth

No problem Sarge. I know how confusing the whole OC/BIOS thing is for a noob, so I just thought it would be nice to try to help out others in the same situation I was/am if I can.

Hope you get your internet problems cleared up. Happy new year, btw!

Oh, on a side note, it looks like I've got a 3.6 GHz overclock on my E6750. I'm going to test it overnight to assure stability. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SgtSpike

Coelocanth, looks like you've been covering most of the questions here the last few days, thanks! My internet hasn't been doing well lately so I've not been able to get on OCN as often as I wished. Anyway, glad to see that this thread is helping lots of overclockers still, and now some are sticking around helping others! Great to see!


----------



## Coelocanth

Now, how did my reply end up above yours...?


----------



## tekster

have any of you gotten a bsod 0x00000124 ? i get it every once in a while :/


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekster* 
have any of you gotten a bsod 0x00000124 ? i get it every once in a while :/

I've not yet seen any BSODs.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekster*


well i upped my voltage and i have it at 3.30ghz now and stable after 3 hours of prime95, so i should be able to get my goal of atleast 3.4 shortly










Very nice.









Unfortunately for me, my 3.6 GHz OC failed Prime95 last night at the 4 hour 35 minute mark. However, I've upped the vcore another notch (1.46875 volts in BIOS, 1.424 volts in CPU-z), so I'll try it again tonight to see if it's stable. If it is, then I'll start tweaking the RAM timings.


----------



## tekster

well i upped my voltage and i have it at 3.30ghz now and stable after 3 hours of prime95, so i should be able to get my goal of atleast 3.4 shortly


----------



## ssilvia

How well does this board OC with 4x1gb of ram? With ram being so cheap, I've been thinking about getting another 2x1gb.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssilvia* 
How well does this board OC with 4x1gb of ram? With ram being so cheap, I've been thinking about getting another 2x1gb.

I can't speak to this board in particular, but everything I've read indicates it's much more difficult to get a stable OC if all of your RAM slots are populated. At the price of RAM today, I'd recommend grabbing a 2 X2GB kit instead of adding 2 more modules.

That being said, are you using a 64 bit OS? If not, you won't be utilizing all your RAM if you upgrade to 4 GB. A 32 bit OS can only address in the range of 2.7 to 3.2 GB of RAM if you have 4 GB installed.


----------



## fletcherfunk

Ok, So I upgraded my cpu fan to arctic cooler 7 and got better case flow. I'm stable at 3.24 (360X9), idling at 24 C. I'm having a problem pushing it further though, whenever I raise it higher, I get the ntldr is missing error at startup. This is easy to fix by lowering the OC and resetting my main HD as the primary boot device, but I'm trying to push it further and can't.

voltage = 1.45 vcore +.4 memory +.1 MCH & FSB

Any ideas?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletcherfunk*


Ok, So I upgraded my cpu fan to arctic cooler 7 and got better case flow. I'm stable at 3.24 (360X9), idling at 24 C. I'm having a problem pushing it further though, whenever I raise it higher, I get the ntldr is missing error at startup. This is easy to fix by lowering the OC and resetting my main HD as the primary boot device, but I'm trying to push it further and can't.

voltage = 1.45 vcore +.4 memory +.1 MCH & FSB

Any ideas?


Did you try raising your voltage another notch?


----------



## fletcherfunk

My vcore Voltage? Shouldn't 1.45 be plenty for up to 3.6? I guess I'll try putting that to 1.475 and seeing if it helps...


----------



## fletcherfunk

Tried raising both the vcore then the ddr voltage... I still get the same error upon reboot...fails to detect my hd when I raise the fsb any higher.







!


----------



## fletcherfunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 

Make sure your PCI Bus is locked (i.e. PCI Freq = 100 in the BIOS).

Yep, it has been locked at 100.


----------



## fletcherfunk

sorry for the double post, but this appeared above your last post for some reason:

Quote:
Originally Posted by SgtSpike View Post

Make sure your PCI Bus is locked (i.e. PCI Freq = 100 in the BIOS).
Yep, it has been locked at 100.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssilvia* 
How well does this board OC with 4x1gb of ram? With ram being so cheap, I've been thinking about getting another 2x1gb.

Yeah, don't do it. You won't be able to get near as much stability in an OC if you do. I believe this is because more juice is required by running 4 sticks instead of two, so actual voltage to the memory drops, thus reducing what it can be OC'd to. Add that to the fact that many boards just have bugs in general with running 4 sticks, and it's just really not a good idea.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fletcherfunk* 
Ok, So I upgraded my cpu fan to arctic cooler 7 and got better case flow. I'm stable at 3.24 (360X9), idling at 24 C. I'm having a problem pushing it further though, whenever I raise it higher, I get the ntldr is missing error at startup. This is easy to fix by lowering the OC and resetting my main HD as the primary boot device, but I'm trying to push it further and can't.

voltage = 1.45 vcore +.4 memory +.1 MCH & FSB

Any ideas?

Make sure your PCI Bus is locked (i.e. PCI Freq = 100 in the BIOS).


----------



## fletcherfunk

I updated my bios and that fixed the ntldr problem! Now I'm at:
3.6 (400x9) / 800mhz ddr
vcore 1.45
ddr voltage +.3
fsb and mch +.1

Idling at 30... going to throw some tests at it and crank more if I can!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletcherfunk*


I updated my bios and that fixed the ntldr problem! Now I'm at:
3.6 (400x9) / 800mhz ddr
vcore 1.45
ddr voltage +.3
fsb and mch +.1

Idling at 30... going to throw some tests at it and crank more if I can!










W00t! Awesome! Good to see you found a solution.

I'm happy to report that I'm Prime95 stable at 3.6 GHz (450 x 8) with a BIOS setting of 1.46875 vcore (1.424 in CPU-z). 54C load, 25C idle.

Memory (PC2 6400) is synced so it's overclocked to 900 MHz at 2.2 volts (within it's rated voltage). Timings are 5-6-6-21 2T so I'm goign to work on getting these tightened up a little.

FSB and MCH haven't been raised. I figure I could go further with this, but I'm satisfied with 3.6 GHz, which was my target (although I may try to get it higher later...)


----------



## xaznxeclipsex

I seem to be stuck at 2.66ghz. Currently i set the fbs to 333 mutliplier is 8, ram mutiplier is 2.0, volt 1.3625 , ram set to 4-4-4-12, ram volt +.4 If i go any higher then 333 the system will just double post and it sets everything back to stock. I've tried doing +.2 for fbs volt and mch +.1. what I want to end up with is 2.8ghz (7 * 400) so i can get my ram running at 800ghz. I tried the 7*400 and system double posts and resets as well.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xaznxeclipsex* 
I seem to be stuck at 2.66ghz. Currently i set the fbs to 333 mutliplier is 8, ram mutiplier is 2.0, volt 1.3625 , ram set to 4-4-4-12, ram volt +.4 If i go any higher then 333 the system will just double post and it sets everything back to stock. I've tried doing +.2 for fbs volt and mch +.1. what I want to end up with is 2.8ghz (7 * 400) so i can get my ram running at 800ghz. I tried the 7*400 and system double posts and resets as well.

Did you manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz?

Also, try stepping up your vcore a notch or two, and maybe set your RAM settings to Auto. Once you get your OC where you want it, then try to tighten the timings back down again.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


W00t! Awesome! Good to see you found a solution.

I'm happy to report that I'm Prime95 stable at 3.6 GHz (450 x 8) with a BIOS setting of 1.46875 vcore (1.424 in CPU-z). 54C load, 25C idle.

Memory (PC2 6400) is synced so it's overclocked to 900 MHz at 2.2 volts (within it's rated voltage). Timings are 5-6-6-21 2T so I'm goign to work on getting these tightened up a little.

FSB and MCH haven't been raised. I figure I could go further with this, but I'm satisfied with 3.6 GHz, which was my target (although I may try to get it higher later...)











Get a big box fan
Open case
Point box fan towards case and turn on box fan
Put vcore at 1.525v
Put MCH, FSB +.3v
Put DDRv +.5v
OC Like MAD!








See if you can run 535FSB
See if you can run 540FSB to beat me.








Quote:



Originally Posted by *xaznxeclipsex*


I seem to be stuck at 2.66ghz. Currently i set the fbs to 333 mutliplier is 8, ram mutiplier is 2.0, volt 1.3625 , ram set to 4-4-4-12, ram volt +.4 If i go any higher then 333 the system will just double post and it sets everything back to stock. I've tried doing +.2 for fbs volt and mch +.1. what I want to end up with is 2.8ghz (7 * 400) so i can get my ram running at 800ghz. I tried the 7*400 and system double posts and resets as well.


Sounds like you need more vcore to me. If it's set at 1.3625 in the BIOS, you're likely only getting 1.3v to it because of the vdrop.


----------



## Coelocanth

You're an evil man, Sarge!


----------



## FoXman

HI,
I buy today E2180, Gigabyte P35-DS3L and kingmax mars 800MHz 2*1Gb and now i would like to overclooack alitle bit so i nead help. I see here some good results for this combination but Im colplete noob and nead help








I can see member 455buick clocked this CPU at very high MHz so I hope that somebody could help me with that. I woult like OC may CPU on the maximum without increasing voltage so if somebody know stable setup I would be very grateful


----------



## tensionz

Hey I need some support from some of you DS3L owners. =D

I just received 2GB G.Skill DDR-800 and would now like to OC my E6300 (1.86GHz).

If anyone has some good numbers off bios to use please tell me as I have never OCed a CPU before but know some of the basics.

Specs:
Intel E6300 @ 1.86GHz
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
2GB G.Skill DDR2-800
OCZ SXS 600W
PNY 8800GT 512MB

I also know how to unlock the advanced RAM features in BIOS.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoXman*


HI,
I buy today E2180, Gigabyte P35-DS3L and kingmax mars 800MHz 2*1Gb and now i would like to overclooack alitle bit so i nead help. I see here some good results for this combination but Im colplete noob and nead help








I can see member 455buick clocked this CPU at very high MHz so I hope that somebody could help me with that. I woult like OC may CPU on the maximum without increasing voltage so if somebody know stable setup I would be very grateful


FoXman, greetings!

Where did you see 445buick's post about this chip/board combo?

I'm just a noob at this myself, but here are a few tips:

Go into BIOS and turn off EIST. This can be found under the Advanced BIOS Features tab and is called CPU EIST Function. This is a power saving function that will throttle down your CPU when it's in an idle state. It doesn't hurt anything but I've read it can interfere with overclocking.

Then go to your M.I.T tab (MB Intelligent Tweaker) and:

- manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz. Don't leave it on auto.
- Change your CPU Host Clock Control to manual
- Set your CPU Clock Ratio to 10x (This is your multiplier. I believe that's the highest multiplier for your chip).
- look at your CPU Host frequency setting (this is your FSB) and see what it's set at. This multiplied by your CPU Host Clock ratio is your FSB speed. Set it higher to get a higher speed. I recommend only going up in increments of 10 MHz at a time though.

Once you've got a setting you like, test with Prime95 to see if it's stable. You'll want to watch your temperatures as well. Get Core Temp for that. I also advise grabbing CPU-z to monitor your overclock speeds and your vcore.

When you've determined you're stable, go back in and raise your FSB again. Keep doing this until your computer either fails Prime95 or reboots. When that happens, you know you don't have enough voltage to your chip, so you'll have to go back to your previous FSB setting unless you want to give your chip more voltage.

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tensionz*


Hey I need some support from some of you DS3L owners. =D

I just received 2GB G.Skill DDR-800 and would now like to OC my E6300 (1.86GHz).

If anyone has some good numbers off bios to use please tell me as I have never OCed a CPU before but know some of the basics.

Specs:
Intel E6300 @ 1.86GHz
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
2GB G.Skill DDR2-800
OCZ SXS 600W
PNY 8800GT 512MB

I also know how to unlock the advanced RAM features in BIOS.

Thanks for the help!


Tensionz, greetings!

Take a look at the advice I gave foXman above. It should also apply to your chip, except I believe your chip's multiplier (CPU Clock Ratio) is maximum of 7x.

One thing I'll add is to go into your System Memory Speed setting (in M.I.T) and manually set it at 2.0 as this will sync your memory with your FSB. (You can change it later if you want). Be warned that the numbers in that setting are not in order, so the 2.0 setting is about half way down the list.

This is the chip Sgt. Spike has I believe, so maybe he can give you some more detailed tips.

Good luck!


----------



## tensionz

Yeah thanks! =)

And yeah 7x is the max I believe, and I have the 2.0 setting.









So I should just do small increases on my CPU Freq and the RAM FSB will pretty much increase automatically with it? That was my main OC problem before, not knowing how to up the RAM's FSB. Also when/WHICH volts should I raise and how much, I think someone said that once you can no longer get a stable OC anymore or something of that sort.

Thanks again, that confirmed a lot that I was wondering to.


----------



## tekster

whats the max vcore a q6600 (G0) can get before possible damage? (my VID is 1.325 if that matters at all)


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tensionz*


Yeah thanks! =)

And yeah 7x is the max I believe, and I have the 2.0 setting.









So I should just do small increases on my CPU Freq and the RAM FSB will pretty much increase automatically with it? That was my main OC problem before, not knowing how to up the RAM's FSB.


Yes. The 2.0 setting syncs your FSB and RAM speed. Since it's DDR2 RAM your RAM speed will show as 2x your FSB setting. (So if you set your FSB at 250, your RAM frequency will be 500).

Quote:



Also when/WHICH volts should I raise and how much, I think someone said that once you can no longer get a stable OC anymore or something of that sort.


Raise your vcore (CPU Voltage control) when you become unstable.

Quote:



Thanks again, that confirmed a lot that I was wondering to.


No problem. Just hope my advice (from one noob to another) works out for you.

Tekster, I don't know the answer to your question, but your chip is rated for a core voltage of from 0.85 to 1.5 volts. You should be fine if you're in that range (although I've read that some people add more than 1.5 volts).


----------



## tensionz

Is that you Russ LoL?!?

September 17th, same B-Day noiceee. =P

Anyways...
Another question: Should I set PCI Freq to anything? Auto (Default), 90-100 etc?


----------



## tekster

lol yes its me tensionz, i believe you set the PCI freq to 100

ty coel


----------



## tensionz

Alright, thanks.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekster* 
whats the max vcore a q6600 (G0) can get before possible damage? (my VID is 1.325 if that matters at all)

1.5v, but don't just jump it up there immediately. You want to take it slow and watch your temps CAREFULLY.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
Yeah thanks! =)

And yeah 7x is the max I believe, and I have the 2.0 setting.









So I should just do small increases on my CPU Freq and the RAM FSB will pretty much increase automatically with it? That was my main OC problem before, not knowing how to up the RAM's FSB. Also when/WHICH volts should I raise and how much, I think someone said that once you can no longer get a stable OC anymore or something of that sort.

Thanks again, that confirmed a lot that I was wondering to.

Yep, the FSB is directly linked to the memory frequency. Since your multiplier is set to 2.0, if you set your FSB to 300mhz, your memory will run at 600mhz, and so on.

Just start raising the FSB, if you hit a roadblock, increase the MCH, FSB, vcore, or DDR voltage. Let us know if you hit a specific block you can't get past.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
FoXman, greetings!

Where did you see 445buick's post about this chip/board combo?

I'm just a noob at this myself, but here are a few tips:

Go into BIOS and turn off EIST. This can be found under the Advanced BIOS Features tab and is called CPU EIST Function. This is a power saving function that will throttle down your CPU when it's in an idle state. It doesn't hurt anything but I've read it can interfere with overclocking.

Then go to your M.I.T tab (MB Intelligent Tweaker) and:

- manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz. Don't leave it on auto.
- Change your CPU Host Clock Control to manual
- Set your CPU Clock Ratio to 10x (This is your multiplier. I believe that's the highest multiplier for your chip).
- look at your CPU Host frequency setting (this is your FSB) and see what it's set at. This multiplied by your CPU Host Clock ratio is your FSB speed. Set it higher to get a higher speed. I recommend only going up in increments of 10 MHz at a time though.

Once you've got a setting you like, test with Prime95 to see if it's stable. You'll want to watch your temperatures as well. Get Core Temp for that. I also advise grabbing CPU-z to monitor your overclock speeds and your vcore.

When you've determined you're stable, go back in and raise your FSB again. Keep doing this until your computer either fails Prime95 or reboots. When that happens, you know you don't have enough voltage to your chip, so you'll have to go back to your previous FSB setting unless you want to give your chip more voltage.

Hope that helps. Good luck!

One thing I would add to that is that the highest multiplier is not always the best. Often I see the best OC's are done with a 7x or 8x multi. Higher multipliers generally create more heat and are not quite as stable. This isn't always the case, but most of the time, so do your own experimenting as far as FSB/Multi. At any rate, 10x still isn't a bad place to start.


----------



## tensionz

Thanks for all the help. =D


----------



## Coelocanth

Good point about the multiplier Sarge. I didn't mention it since I figured if he only wanted to OC to the maximum on stock voltage that he probably wouldn't run into the issue.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Good point about the multiplier Sarge. I didn't mention it since I figured if he only wanted to OC to the maximum on stock voltage that he probably wouldn't run into the issue.

Except for me where I've tried the lower multipliers, but the higher FSB's seems to hurt me. I even have trouble running stable 9 multiplier overclocks with 8 multipliers and higher FSB. Just experiment and see what your system likes. My problem might be my RAM which seems to not like going over 907MHz. I'm thinking of going up to 1066 RAM, but DDR3 and a new MB will happen first I think.


----------



## c230k

Hello, it's me again. I know it's almost the release date for the 45nm...and today when I go pick up my new PSU, I asked about the release date of the Wolfdale. Then he asked me why don't I just pick up a Q6600 since it's only a bit more $$$ than E8400 and is quad core. Before I was determined to get the Q9450 until the delay. I changed my mind to E8400 since my rig doesn't have a cpu right now and can OC a lot. Today I start thinking why didn't I just pick up a Q6600 since the 45nm isn't really a decent upgrade...I know it consumes less power and has less heat. But then I don't really care too much about the power consumption and I do have a decent watercool setup. I will re-encode some video with my computer and play some games. Can someone please give me some input...really don't know what to choose.

Thanks!


----------



## FoXman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
FoXman, greetings!

Where did you see 445buick's post about this chip/board combo?
.
.
.

In his rig in signature..

Thnx this hepls and i OC my PC to FSb 300*10 and in my computer>properties is 3Ghz but in cpu -z is 1800MHz 300*6, so multiplier drop down but in bios is 10. so is there some other setting to change?

thnx


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FoXman* 
In his rig in signature..

Thnx this hepls and i OC my PC to FSb 300*10 and in my computer>properties is 3Ghz but in cpu -z is 1800MHz 300*6, so multiplier drop down but in bios is 10. so is there some other setting to change?

thnx

Yes, go into BIOS and disable EIST (it's in the Advanced BIOS Features). The function's called CPU EIST Function. It's a power saving feature and what it does is lower your multiplier when your computer is idle. If you disable this feature, you won't see that happen anymore.

C230K: as far as quad cores go, the only real need for them is if you're doing heavy encoding. Otherwise a dual core is more than good enough. (My opinion only, of course). If you're doing a lot of re-encoding, then it may well be worth the purchase.


----------



## xaznxeclipsex

I am on the version 5 firmware on the mobo, when I do a reboot, windows goes thru its reboot process fine, but when the system is trying to reboot the system stays at a black screen. Same thing happens when i go into the bios make or not make changes and go to "save and exit" , system goes to a black screen. The only way for the system to start booting up is to press the reset button on the case.


----------



## tensionz

Are these numbers good or should I change some stuff around or maybe even go higher? (Temps are still fine)

CPU Freq: 410
Mem Freq: 820
DDR2 Voltage: +0.01V
FSB Voltage: +0.01V
CPU Voltage: 1.4V
Overclock: 1.86GHz to 2.87GHz

Any suggestions, so far seems pretty stable along with low temps.

Specs below.

Also this is kind of the first time I've done this so feel free to point out ANYTHING.

Thanks again. =D


----------



## Cvalley75

Well this motherboard & CPU combination has worked out real well so far. My goal was a modest overclock on low voltage. Right now running 3.2 on vcore set at 1.325 in BIOS, CPU_Z read 1.264 idle & 1.232 with all cores loaded 100%. Temps max out at 54Â° on highest core. This build is used is an engeering computer here at work running Solidworks. I talked the manager here to let me build my own instead of ordering Dells as usual, allot more bang for the buck. I'm still not pushing the ram yet, but am using G_Skil HZ's, so should have good room there too.


----------



## tensionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
Are these numbers good or should I change some stuff around or maybe even go higher? (Temps are still fine)

CPU Freq: 410
Mem Freq: 820
DDR2 Voltage: +0.01V
FSB Voltage: +0.01V
CPU Voltage: 1.4V
Overclock: 1.86GHz to 2.87GHz

Any suggestions, so far seems pretty stable along with low temps.

Specs below.

Also this is kind of the first time I've done this so feel free to point out ANYTHING.

Thanks again. =D

Bumping it


----------



## darcness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
Are these numbers good or should I change some stuff around or maybe even go higher? (Temps are still fine)

CPU Freq: 410
Mem Freq: 820
DDR2 Voltage: +0.01V
FSB Voltage: +0.01V
CPU Voltage: 1.4V
Overclock: 1.86GHz to 2.87GHz

Any suggestions, so far seems pretty stable along with low temps.

Specs below.

Also this is kind of the first time I've done this so feel free to point out ANYTHING.

Thanks again. =D

Every thing looks good so far. Run some Orthos on it and see if you can get 12 hours stable. If you can, you're probably set. If you want to go any higher, make sure to put the RAM at a lower divider just to find the max of the cpu. Once you do that, then find the max for your RAM. Do this by finding your CPU max, then back it down a bit for stability insurance. Then up your RAM divider and test with Orthos for 12 hours again. If it passes, raise it some more, etc, etc. Then you know your CPU and RAM max and can OC both effectively.

You may have to change up the multiplier or add some voltage to the FSB (+2 seems to work great) if you up the CPU Freq. any more. Other than that, you should be set.


----------



## Coelocanth

Speaking of Orthos: can someone point out the major difference between Orthos and Prime95? I've looked at Orthos and it appears to me that it's just a flavor of Prime95 with a bit more information provided to the user. Am I way off base on that?


----------



## tensionz

Alright thanks again, btw I have it set to 2.0 and PCI Freq at 100, forgot to mention.

I didn't test too much but Prim95 and temps showed everything being stable so far.


----------



## Xterminator

Can anyone help me on how to set the dividers on this motherboard? I can't seem to know what is it on the CMOS Setup.


----------



## tensionz

I'm pretty new to but I think in BIOS under that MIT tab you change the Memory to 2.0


----------



## Xterminator

I searched the M.I.T., and there's nothing that says memory.


----------



## BxAlbo1

Would an E2200 or an E4500 work on this motherboard right out of the box?
Also would this ram work right out of the box?


----------



## Xterminator

Yes, they both will.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xterminator*


I searched the M.I.T., and there's nothing that says memory.


In the M.I.T tab, it's your System Memory Multiplier. Just highlight it and hit Enter and you'll be able to set your multiplier.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


Would an E2200 or an E4500 work on this motherboard right out of the box?
Also would this ram work right out of the box?


I believe that's the same RAM that Sgt. Spike is using, so I'd have to say yes on that.


----------



## tensionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


Would an E2200 or an E4500 work on this motherboard right out of the box?
Also would this ram work right out of the box?


Yeah I got that RAM yesterday and got my E6300 to 2.87GHz on my 1st attemp.


----------



## BxAlbo1

Thanks for the replys, now what about the processors? 
Im probably getting an E2200 or an E4500 with an 800mhz FSB. I understand that this motherboard supports 1066 and 1333mhz FSB and I know it can support 800mhz FSB, but im not sure if it will require an extra step other than just putting the processor into the motherboard and starting it up.


----------



## losttsol

A reinstall of the OS would be about all you might want to do. The disk also has some chipset drivers that need to be loaded as well.


----------



## Xterminator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


In the M.I.T tab, it's your System Memory Multiplier. Just highlight it and hit Enter and you'll be able to set your multiplier.


That means dividers right?

By the way, here's the page that shows what the motherboard supports.
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xterminator*


That means dividers right?


Yes, that's it.


----------



## Xterminator

I'm sorry to ask, but can you explain how it works? Mines currently set to [Auto].


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xterminator*


I'm sorry to ask, but can you explain how it works? Mines currently set to [Auto].


Just highlight the System Memory Multiplier setting and hit Enter. You'll be taken into the options screen where you can set your multiplier manually.

I'm actually not sure what you get with other settings, since I set mine to 2.0, which is 1:1 ratio. So if you want your RAM to run in sync with your FSB, then set it to 2.0, but if you're looking for a different divider, I think you'll be able to figure it out from there.


----------



## Xterminator

Alright, thanks. I'll check up on that after I get my CPU at it's maximum performance.


----------



## gabora

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MikersSU*


What BIOS is everyone using on this board? I've tried F5 which came preloaded with the board but besides being able to actually save my OC profile correctly, everything else sucked.

I could not reach the same OC I had with F3 BIOS. All in all, I'm pleased with the board (convert from Asus) but I miss the detailed voltage controls and RAM divider manipulation that I had with a pricier Asus board.

Also, once I press CTRL F1 to access the detailed RAM settings, am I supposed to manually set the timings besides the usual suspects? I have my memory set to 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1v (Corsair 6400C4 XMS2). In other words, I'm talking about the 5 or 6 other timing stuff that comes up. Am I supposed to write down what CPU-Z says?

Currently, I have my Q6600 at 3.4Ghz using the stock x9 multi with FSB at 380. My memory however is at 760 with divider at 2.00. I don't mind the lower speed since I do have fairly tight timings. Oh, how the heck do I set the Command Rate on the memory? I can't find it in the BIOS.

*EDIT*: My VCore is 1.4 - I was too lazy to take the VCore down a little and test out stability at lower settings. With Vdroop, it reads 1.355 at idle. I also upped the voltage on FSB by 0.1 and MCH by 0.1 as well.


I have the exact setup and settings as you do and I wanted to ask if you were able to get a better overclock or find better settings. Also, have you moved on to the F6 bios or are you still using the F5?


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1*


Thanks for the replys, now what about the processors? 
Im probably getting an E2200 or an E4500 with an 800mhz FSB. I understand that this motherboard supports 1066 and 1333mhz FSB and I know it can support 800mhz FSB, but im not sure if it will require an extra step other than just putting the processor into the motherboard and starting it up.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


A reinstall of the OS would be about all you might want to do. The disk also has some chipset drivers that need to be loaded as well.


I just went through all of this yesterday. I switched just my CPU and had to clear the CMOS and reinstall Windows XP. At first I just popped the new CPU in, fired it up and nothing was working properly until I took both of these steps.


----------



## stanglx302

Oh...BTW...When you re-install Windows XP, your automatic updates will go nuts and not work properly. Here is the fix:

(I found this with Google Search, written by a guy named Matt F, which so happens to be my name, but it's not me)

1) First, I created a folder in my C:\\ drive called 'WUAGENT'. Its address was:

C:\\WUAGENT

I used this directory to store the Windows Update Agent file (see next step).

2) I went to the link below, and downloaded 'WindowsUpdateAgent30-x86.exe' to my C:\\WUAGENT directory:

http://download.windowsupdate.com/v7...gent30-x86.exe

3) I opened the Command Prompt and forced a re-install of the Windows Update Agent with the following command:

C:\\WUAGENT\\WindowsUpdateAgent30-x86.exe /wuforce

4) The re-install worked fine, and after that Windows Update worked perfectly.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## carcm700

Anyways, Ifound the minimum V to ru the CPU at and the C1e and EIST are off. When I shut my computer down that day and back on it kept my OC settings. I just shut it down last night and back on this morning and the settings defaulted back to stock on the CPU. It kept all the settings I kept cept the CPU. You can still see the settings I've set it's just that it refers back to auto on cpu. PLZ help this is very frustrating.


----------



## gabora

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fletcherfunk*


I updated my bios and that fixed the ntldr problem! Now I'm at:
3.6 (400x9) / 800mhz ddr
vcore 1.45
ddr voltage +.3
fsb and mch +.1

Idling at 30... going to throw some tests at it and crank more if I can!










What bios are you using now?


----------



## Coelocanth

Anyone wondering about BIOS versions, I'm using the F5, which came with my board. As can be seen in my sig, I've OCed my E6750 to 3.6 GHz stable and have had no problems with the BIOS resetting or anything else.


----------



## carcm700

I'm using the latest F7 bios and my memory is OCZ DDR2 PC2-5400 Gold GX XTC series. I have good cooling and the heatsink is fully seated very tight and is cool to the touch at the base. It's a cooloer master hyper tx2. I remember on one of these posts that someone said that adding V to the mem seems to help stability and my memory according to the website requires 1.9 V and since I don't know what the default V for mem on the mb I just raised it to +.2 V. Lets see how that goes. It's really wierd because it runs perfect all the time but when I shut it off it must not shutdown smoothly or something and the MB must think that it has crashed or either doesn't power up smooth and defaults cpu settings. BTW, the MB I believe came with F4 or F5 bios and it did the same thing with that bios, that was the first thing i tried to change to fix the problem. One more thing, I had on the cpu the V set to 1.5625 V inbios which results in 1.312 V cpu-z. Don't know if this is causing the problem so I just went ahead and upped the bios to 1.375 V which gave me 1.328 V in cpu-z. I coul not get 1.325 V. Let's hope this works because theres not much else to do.


----------



## Xterminator

Does anyone know the default voltage for a Pentium D 925 Presler? My voltage is on Auto.


----------



## stanglx302

I'm using F7 on both boards. I have the v1.0 and v2.0. The v1.0 came with F5 and the v2.0 came with F6 originally.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xterminator*


Does anyone know the default voltage for a Pentium D 925 Presler? My voltage is on Auto.



Google "Intel Processor Spec Finder". Every Intel Processor made within the last maybe 5 years, has ALL of the specs listed there.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carcm700*


I'm using the latest F7 bios and my memory is OCZ DDR2 PC2-5400 Gold GX XTC series. I have good cooling and the heatsink is fully seated very tight and is cool to the touch at the base. It's a cooloer master hyper tx2. I remember on one of these posts that someone said that adding V to the mem seems to help stability and my memory according to the website requires 1.9 V and since I don't know what the default V for mem on the mb I just raised it to +.2 V. Lets see how that goes. It's really wierd because it runs perfect all the time but when I shut it off it must not shutdown smoothly or something and the MB must think that it has crashed or either doesn't power up smooth and defaults cpu settings. BTW, the MB I believe came with F4 or F5 bios and it did the same thing with that bios, that was the first thing i tried to change to fix the problem. One more thing, I had on the cpu the V set to 1.5625 V inbios which results in 1.312 V cpu-z. Don't know if this is causing the problem so I just went ahead and upped the bios to 1.375 V which gave me 1.328 V in cpu-z. I coul not get 1.325 V. Let's hope this works because theres not much else to do.


Carcm, the default memory voltage on this board is 1.8 volts, so a +.2 means you're feeding your memory 2.0 volts. I doubt if that's a problem, but you might try stepping it down by .1 volts to see if that makes a difference.

I wouldn't worry about trying to get 1.325 volts exactly. I believe that's just what the motherboard will feed your chip by default on auto settings. Your chip should work within a range of voltages (depending on your overclock, of course).

As to the BIOS resetting, I've seen this reported a number of times. The only solution I can remember seeing reported is someone who had an external USB hard drive connected to his rig. When he disconnected this and only reconnected after start-up, his BIOS resetting problem disappeared.

If I come across anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## Xterminator

Hmm..., alright, thanks.

OC staus: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=292625


----------



## tensionz

Should CPU-Z be a constant number?

For example in CPU-Z my GHz read from 2.5-3.0, mostly 2.5 on idle.

When I click the My System tab in Windows it shows it at 3.01GHz.

So is it just running lower because it's idle or is something not set right?

Current Settings:
CPU Freq: 430
+0.2V DDR2
+0.1V FSB
+1.45V CPU
Total OC: 1.86GHz to 3.01GHz

EDIT:
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=292702
EDIT:
Doing Prime95 Torture test right now and CPU-Z is going/staying at 3GHz so I'm assuming everything is right, if anyone thinks I should change some of those Voltage settings please suggest to, temps still low by the way.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
Should CPU-Z be a constant number?

For example in CPU-Z my GHz read from 2.5-3.0, mostly 2.5 on idle.

When I click the My System tab in Windows it shows it at 3.01GHz.

So is it just running lower because it's idle or is something not set right?

Current Settings:
CPU Freq: 430
+0.2V DDR2
+0.1V FSB
+1.45V CPU
Total OC: 1.86GHz to 3.01GHz

EDIT:
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=292702
EDIT:
Doing Prime95 Torture test right now and CPU-Z is going/staying at 3GHz so I'm assuming everything is right, if anyone thinks I should change some of those Voltage settings please suggest to, temps still low by the way.

That's probably the power saving measure kicking in. Did you turn off EIST? If not, that's what's throttling your speed back when idle.


----------



## tensionz

So should I just turn it off? If so, where's that option located? Thanks for all the help again. =D


----------



## Coelocanth

Your choice on whether to turn it off or not. I've read it can interfere with overclocking, so I'd recommend switching it off while you find a stable overclock. Once you have your chip clocked to where you want it, you can try to enable it again and see if it affects stability. It won't hurt anything if you have it on, since all it does is throttle your multiplier back when your computer's idle. Once you put it under load, it switches off and doesn't affect you. It saves power though, which means a smaller hit on your power bill.

It can be found in the Advanced BIOS Features and is called CPU EIST Function.


----------



## tensionz

Alright thanks. At first it wasn't working but I Disables 2 options next to that feature that reduced CPU core and now it's working.


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
I just went through all of this yesterday. I switched just my CPU and had to clear the CMOS and reinstall Windows XP. At first I just popped the new CPU in, fired it up and nothing was working properly until I took both of these steps.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
Oh...BTW...When you re-install Windows XP, your automatic updates will go nuts and not work properly. Here is the fix:

(I found this with Google Search, written by a guy named Matt F, which so happens to be my name, but it's not me)

1) First, I created a folder in my C: drive called 'WUAGENT'. Its address was:

C:WUAGENT

I used this directory to store the Windows Update Agent file (see next step).

2) I went to the link below, and downloaded 'WindowsUpdateAgent30-x86.exe' to my C:WUAGENT directory:

http://download.windowsupdate.com/v7...gent30-x86.exe

3) I opened the Command Prompt and forced a re-install of the Windows Update Agent with the following command:

C:WUAGENTWindowsUpdateAgent30-x86.exe /wuforce

4) The re-install worked fine, and after that Windows Update worked perfectly.

I hope this is helpful.


Well im starting off with a fresh new build with a new hard drive. Would I still need to go through the aforementioned steps even with the new hard drive? I will end up using Vista btw.


----------



## Coelocanth

No. Fresh build is no problem. Just set up your hardware, and install your OS. Should be smooth as silk.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BxAlbo1* 
Well im starting off with a fresh new build with a new hard drive. Would I still need to go through the aforementioned steps even with the new hard drive? I will end up using Vista btw.

I'm not sure. I only have Vista HP on my laptop and I've never had to mess with it. I'd probably post your question in th O.S. forums.


----------



## BxAlbo1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
No. Fresh build is no problem. Just set up your hardware, and install your OS. Should be smooth as silk.

THANK YOU! haha now I know everythings compatible.


----------



## Xterminator

I finally OCed my Pentium D 925 to 4 GHz.

Pentium D 925 @ 4 GHz, 267 FSB, and 1.32Vcore. 
Proof : http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=292880

It had nice temps. Idles at 20Âº C. Full load at 34Âº C. Proof Below.
Just wondering, but is there any more improvements I can do?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xterminator* 
I finally OCed my Pentium D 925 to 4 GHz.

Pentium D 925 @ 4 GHz, 267 FSB, and 1.32Vcore.
Proof : http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=292880

It had nice temps. Idles at 20Âº C. Full load at 34Âº C. Proof Below.
Just wondering, but is there any more improvements I can do?

Impressive numbers. The only thing I can suggest is to run Orthos for minimum 8 hours to be sure you've got a stable overclock. From what I've read, 2 1/2 hours isn't enough. (I ran Prime95 for 12 hours on mine to determine stability. First time it failed after 4 hours).


----------



## Xterminator

Ok, you think I can do it overnight or do I have to stay up and look at temps? I already kkow my temps aren't that bad.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xterminator* 
Ok, you think I can do it overnight or do I have to stay up and look at temps? I already kkow my temps aren't that bad.

No, you should be OK. You could also go in the BIOS and set the CPU temp warning to 60C. If it goes over that, the little mobo speaker makes an annoying buzz. That should wake you up if there's a problem.


----------



## Xterminator

I hope it doesn't goes past 50. Do you think it's gonna past 50 if I leave it on all night? It did stay stable at 34Âº C for 2 1/2 hours with Orthos.

If there's actually a problem, does it tell you what's wrong?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xterminator*


I hope it doesn't goes past 50. Do you think it's gonna past 50 if I leave it on all night? It did stay stable at 34Âº C for 2 1/2 hours with Orthos.

If there's actually a problem, does it tell you what's wrong?


I don't think you'll have any worries as far as temps go. If your temps were only 34 (amazing, btw) under load for 2 1/2 hours, I doubt they'll get more than a degree or two higher. Your chip's good up to 63C, so even if you hit 50, you're okay.

Not sure how Orthos is set up, but if it's like Prime95 (and it's a variant of Prime95 anyway), you won't get a specific message if it fails. It will just report 'hardware failure'. If that happens, it probably means you don't have enough vcore.

Run CoreTemp at the same time and you can check the log afterward to see what the highest temp you got was.


----------



## Xterminator

CoreTemp doesn't work on Pentium D Processors.


----------



## Coelocanth

Oops. Apologies.


----------



## Xterminator

If I run Prime95, do I Have to run 2?

Edit : After I got Prime 95, and used it for a while, I guess I'd stick to Orthos since it's easier.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xterminator*


If I run Prime95, do I Have to run 2?

Edit : After I got Prime 95, and used it for a while, I guess I'd stick to Orthos since it's easier.


Just to answer, in case someone else is wondering: if you get version 25.5.1.0, you don't need to run two instances. It's fully compatible with multiple cores.


----------



## DuRoc

I just ordered this board and a 2160 for primarily an internet/email machine for my parents. I would like to OC it up to say 2.4 or so, they have no need for anything higher. If I OC it to 2400, 266x9, provided it is stable do you think that they would never have to touch the Bios? They live in another state and I want to be able to set it and forget about it and they surely won't want to go into the Bios.

The Build for them:
Antec sonata III w/500 watt "earthwatts" UL80 PSU
GA-P35-DS3L w/2160
Asus Sata dvd burner
320gb Seagate
8400gs
Vista 32bit home premium
2gig of ram - have ballistix or the cheaper Gskill

Should be an ok machine for them, no gaming at all zero, surfing, e-mail and some picture stuff maybe.


----------



## Coelocanth

I don't see why they'd have any issues with it as long as it's stable and you don't have a cooling issue. However, for what they're going to be using the computer, do you really need to OC it in the first place?


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
However, for what they're going to be using the computer, do you really need to OC it in the first place?

Ditto.


----------



## Dirtyerny

I'm having trouble with my ds3l, it won't allow me to oc at all. Even with a fsb change of +11, it will run stable. But after a cold boot, it will start to go into the bios and it gets stuck where it says like "memory" or "memtesting" and then reboot with fsb change option disabled.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny* 
I'm having trouble with my ds3l, it won't allow me to oc at all. Even with a fsb change of +11, it will run stable. But after a cold boot, it will start to go into the bios and it gets stuck where it says like "memory" or "memtesting" and then reboot with fsb change option disabled.

What are your system specs? Specifically, what memory are you using and what's your processor?

Also, what exactly did you set your FSB value to, what multiplier did you set, and what memory multiplier were you using?


----------



## stanglx302

Dirtyerny,

Click on user CP at the top of this page. Then go to system specs in the left column and fill out as much as you can. This will help other members try to figure out your problem.

Oh, and welcome to OC.net. Stick around. I've learned a TON of info here and everyone here always seems to have the correct fix every time.


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
What are your system specs? Specifically, what memory are you using and what's your processor?

Also, what exactly did you set your FSB value to, what multiplier did you set, and what memory multiplier were you using?

specs:
e6400
ds3l
crucial ballistix 2x1gb pc2 6400
zalman 9700
corsair 620
evga 8800gt

my fsb is 266 at stock so to I set it to 277 and my multiplier at 8. I do no know what memory multiplier I was using.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny* 
I do no know what memory multiplier I was using.

Set it @ 2.0 to start with. Also, make sure PCI-e Frequency is set to 100Mhz.


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
Set it @ 2.0 to start with. Also, make sure PCI-e Frequency is set to 100Mhz.

ok, did both of those. Now I guess I should try cold booting. thanks for helping


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny*


Where would that be in the bios?


In the MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) section of the BIOS.


----------



## Coelocanth

Both are in your M.I.T tab.

PCI Express Frequency is pretty self-explanatory (set it 100 MHz).

System Memory Multiplier is where you sync your memory to your FSB (scroll through the list of values, as they're not in numerical order). you want to set it to 2.0, as suggested. This will give you a 1:1 ratio.

Set your System Voltage Control setting to Manual.

As well, I suggest manually setting your vcore (CPU Voltage Control), since the board will overcompensate when you overclock and feed your chip more power than necessary.

Go into your DDR2 OverVoltage Control and set it to your RAM's rated voltage. The default on this board is 1.8 volts, so you may have to bump it up by +.1 or +.2, maybe even +.3 volts to get ti to your RAM's rated voltage.

I'd also suggest going into your Advanced BIOS Features tab and disabling EIST (set the CPU EIST Function to Disabled). This is simply a power saving option that reduces your FSB multiplier to x6 when your computer is idle. I've read this can interfere with overclocking. Once you've reached your final desired OC and you're stable, you can try to re-enable it and see if it affects your stability or not.

Hope that helps.


----------



## carcm700

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carcm700*


I'm using the latest F7 bios and my memory is OCZ DDR2 PC2-5400 Gold GX XTC series. I have good cooling and the heatsink is fully seated very tight and is cool to the touch at the base. It's a cooloer master hyper tx2. I remember on one of these posts that someone said that adding V to the mem seems to help stability and my memory according to the website requires 1.9 V and since I don't know what the default V for mem on the mb I just raised it to +.2 V. Lets see how that goes. It's really wierd because it runs perfect all the time but when I shut it off it must not shutdown smoothly or something and the MB must think that it has crashed or either doesn't power up smooth and defaults cpu settings. BTW, the MB I believe came with F4 or F5 bios and it did the same thing with that bios, that was the first thing i tried to change to fix the problem. One more thing, I had on the cpu the V set to 1.5625 V inbios which results in 1.312 V cpu-z. Don't know if this is causing the problem so I just went ahead and upped the bios to 1.375 V which gave me 1.328 V in cpu-z. I coul not get 1.325 V. Let's hope this works because theres not much else to do.


Well, I've tried everything to prevent bios from reseting cpu to default settings. I've disabled usb legacy support for mouse, keyboard, and storage devices. I have no external hard drives pluged in. The only things plugged in are my all-in-one printer webcam, mouse, and keyboard; all in usb. All the legacy parallel and serial ports are disabled. I've tried all sorts of voltage options on MB, MEM, CPU, PCI-e, etc, etc. Both my hard-drive and dvd-rom are parallel ata so I've disabled the serial ata controller, I've disabled the onboard sound since I'm using an audigy 2zs. I' got plenty of cooling; cpu is cool to touch and I have a 120mm rear and 2 front 80mm the whole system is real cool. Running the latest Bios F7 and tried the original bios that came with MB I belive it was F6 and this is a rev 2 board. I'm very disappointed. I had high hopes for this MB/CPU combo when I purchased it and now this. At lest I am able to save different bios profiles, so I have a profile for default settings and one for OC that I'll load when I really need it. Just wish I didn't have to do that, the E4300 is way way faster at 3.0 Ghz. One last thing I'm going to try is change the power supply. It's a little far feteched but it's the last thing I can think of. Maybe the voltages aren't stable or something. I'll report back agin when that is done. THX


----------



## stanglx302

Also, I'm not trying to be a dick head, or maybe it's becasue I haven't had any coffee yet, and Dirtyerny, this is not aimed directly at you, but: Does anyone even bother to READ THE MANUAL that came with the motherboard? I've seen many many questions asked in this thread and many that are repeated over and over and over that could be simply answered by just reading the manual that came in the box with the motherboard. You can even download it from Gigabyte's site if you lost it. Heck I even took mine to work with me and read the thing 3 times before I even attempted to change any clock settings. Please people, READ YOUR MANUAL!!

OK, rant over, I'm going to get some coffee now.


----------



## Jarobata

Anyone know of the Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX is compatible with the DS3L?


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Anyone know of the Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX is compatible with the DS3L?


This board seems to be pretty tolerant of many different brands/speeds/types. I've scanned through the "system specs" in this thread and all of us seem to be using something a little different, so I'd say chances are good.


----------



## ebucemag

I am planning to get:

Mobo: GA-P35-DS3L
CPU: E6750
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC2-8000

I already have a Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme for the cpu and a Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX for the chipset.

What kinds of clocks should I expect for 24/7 use?


----------



## rcf22

I'm running 3308 MHz 24/7, and that's still at 1.356 VCore and load temps in the high 40s, so I have a lot of headroom to work with in upping my FSB and VCore. I'd say with good air cooling, 3.8GHz is within reach with a good board, and 4.0 isn't impossible with water.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebucemag*


I am planning to get:

Mobo: GA-P35-DS3L
CPU: E6750
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC2-8000

I already have a Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme for the cpu and a Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX for the chipset.

What kinds of clocks should I expect for 24/7 use?


Rcf22 has probably made a good estimate. I'm at 3.6 GHz with about 26c idle and 57 or 58c load. However, there's no way to really predict what you're going to get, since every chip will overclock slightly differently.


----------



## Skydawg

Well, I have been running stable at 3.65gz and 2gb ram on xp pro. I decided to add another gig of ram with 2 512 modules of the same memory I am using for the 2 gig. I had to decrease fsb to 400x9 from 406x9 to speed of 3.6gz. I upped the fsb volts another .1. Everything is stable and I play crysis with half the settings set to high and the rest at medium. No problems. However, when I do a restart the machine will not reboot. It just sits there with a black screen. This also happens if I exit from bios setup. If I shut the machine off, and wait a few seconds until all power is drained, when I turn it back on everything boots up fine.
Does anyone have an opinion on what may cause this? I have tried increasing and decreasing voltages and fsb frequencies but nothing seems to help. It all goes back to the added 1gig of ram.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skydawg* 
Well, I have been running stable at 3.65gz and 2gb ram on xp pro. I decided to add another gig of ram with 2 512 modules of the same memory I am using for the 2 gig. I had to decrease fsb to 400x9 from 406x9 to speed of 3.6gz. I upped the fsb volts another .1. Everything is stable and I play crysis with half the settings set to high and the rest at medium. No problems. However, when I do a restart the machine will not reboot. It just sits there with a black screen. This also happens if I exit from bios setup. If I shut the machine off, and wait a few seconds until all power is drained, when I turn it back on everything boots up fine.
Does anyone have an opinion on what may cause this? I have tried increasing and decreasing voltages and fsb frequencies but nothing seems to help. It all goes back to the added 1gig of ram.

Thanks,
John

Everything I've read indicates that populating all 4 of your RAM slots can give you problems like this when you're overclocking (I don't know the technicalities behind it though). Have you tried adding a bit more voltage to your RAM?


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Everything I've read indicates that populating all 4 of your RAM slots can give you problems like this when you're overclocking (I don't know the technicalities behind it though). Have you tried adding a bit more voltage to your RAM?

I have 2 machines, both with this board. Both machines have 4 ram sticks in each of them. No problems at all.


----------



## Skydawg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Everything I've read indicates that populating all 4 of your RAM slots can give you problems like this when you're overclocking (I don't know the technicalities behind it though). Have you tried adding a bit more voltage to your RAM?

Yes, I was running at .4 on mem volts and cranked up to .6. No help. Oddly, dropping to .3 actually ran the best with 4 sticks in. XP doesn't manage 4 gigs so I opted for 3 by adding the 2 sticks of 512. This may have something to do with it. Board may like all matched sticks. I have a question into gigabyte tech support. Maybe they can shed some light on it.

John


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
I have 2 machines, both with this board. Both machines have 4 ram sticks in each of them. No problems at all.

Oh, I don't doubt that. My old rig has all four slots populated as well and it runs great. However, what I've read indicates populating all your slots _can_ give you problems with overclocking (not guaranteed, but it's possible). Of course, as Skydawg mentioned, it may be a compatibility issue as well (something I'd overlooked. Interestingly the RAM in my old rig is all the same brand and all four modules are the same size of 512 MB).


----------



## BNelson

Ga-P35-DS3L Rev 2. BIOS 7. Q6600 , Corsair Twin2X2048-6400C4. I am clocked at 3204MHz which is what I want but the RAM is running at 712 MHz. Can it run at 800 or do I live with it the way it is.

CPU Host Frequency=356
PCI E Freq = 100
CIA2= Disabled
System Memory Multiplier =2.00
Memory Freq (MHz) = 800 712
DRAM Timing = Manual 4-4-4-12 the blue column says 5-5-5-18
DDR2 Over Voltage =+0.3
PCI e Overvoltage = Normal
FSB Over voltage = Normal
(G)MCH Over voltage = Normal
CPU Overvoltage =1.36250
Normal = 1.32500

Can I get the RAM up to 800MHz and feel free to help me tweak any of the above settings. Prime95 test good but I only ran it for 10minutes. The core temps during testing ran about 56 C. Your comments would be most appreciated.


----------



## Skydawg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skydawg* 
Well, I have been running stable at 3.65gz and 2gb ram on xp pro. I decided to add another gig of ram with 2 512 modules of the same memory I am using for the 2 gig. I had to decrease fsb to 400x9 from 406x9 to speed of 3.6gz. I upped the fsb volts another .1. Everything is stable and I play crysis with half the settings set to high and the rest at medium. No problems. However, when I do a restart the machine will not reboot. It just sits there with a black screen. This also happens if I exit from bios setup. If I shut the machine off, and wait a few seconds until all power is drained, when I turn it back on everything boots up fine.
Does anyone have an opinion on what may cause this? I have tried increasing and decreasing voltages and fsb frequencies but nothing seems to help. It all goes back to the added 1gig of ram.


I believe I may have solved this. I have my advanced memory timings set to manual settings that closely match the defaults. Most are 1 number lower than the default setting. The default for the Refresh to ACT delay defaults to 42. I had lowered it to 36. I changed it back to 42 and it reboots ok. I think it was just too short a delay for the ram frequency. I'm going to run some more stress tests, but all looks ok at this point.

John


----------



## BNelson

This is an update to my previous post. 2 post back.
I ran prime95 longer and got an error in Worker Test 4.
Fatal error: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Is this related to the RAM timings I was asking about in my last post?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Coelocanth

SkyDawg: thanks for the update. This may well help other people if they encounter a similar problem. Cheers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BNelson* 
This is an update to my previous post. 2 post back.
I ran prime95 longer and got an error in Worker Test 4.
Fatal error: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Is this related to the RAM timings I was asking about in my last post?
Any help would be appreciated.

I doubt it's your RAM timings. Rather, you may have to bump your vcore up a notch or two. If you want to be sure of stability, I suggest running Prime95 for a minimum of 8 hours, and 12 hours is better. If you pass after that, you can declare your system stable.

As to your previous question about memory speed, I'm not sure if you can manually set it to 800 MHz or not. You could try fiddling with the multiplier to see if it gets you closer to 800 MHz. But most things I've read seem to conclude it's better to leave your memory synced to your FSB (1:1 ratio).


----------



## DuRoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
I don't see why they'd have any issues with it as long as it's stable and you don't have a cooling issue. However, for what they're going to be using the computer, do you really need to OC it in the first place?

Dunno what to expect from these at 1800mhz. Even my E4400 has always ran at 3ghz, didn't even load windows at stock. My Q6600 I loaded windows at 2.4 and then it has been OC'd ever since. Do you think the e2160 will run vista good enough at stock? 266x9 seemed like a good idea just because I can but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuRoc* 
Dunno what to expect from these at 1800mhz. Even my E4400 has always ran at 3ghz, didn't even load windows at stock. My Q6600 I loaded windows at 2.4 and then it has been OC'd ever since. Do you think the e2160 will run vista good enough at stock? 266x9 seemed like a good idea just because I can but I am open to suggestions.

DuRoc, I have no experience with Vista, so I can't say whether it would work well or not without the OC (if you mentioned Vista in your first post, forgive me, as I missed it). If you feel it's warranted, I'd say go ahead. As long as you're sure the system's stable and runs cool enough, then I can't see why it would be a problem for them.


----------



## Evolver

i wanted to ask you about how to oc my cpu through the bios.. im beginner in oc so i need your help :

Thats what i have there:

Robust Graphics Booster : Auto
Cpu Clock Ratio: 11x
Cpu Host Clock Control: Disabled
Cpu Host Frequenecy(MHZ): 100 (Not available untill you enable the Cpu host clock control).
Pci Express Freqequency(MHZ): Auto
C.I.A. 2: Disabled
Performance Enhance: Turbo
System Multiplier(SPD): Auto
Memory frequenecy(MHZ): 800 800
High Speed Dram dll settings: Option 1

----- System Voltage Optimized -----

System Voltage Control: Manual
DDR2 Overvoltage Control: Normal
PCI-E Overvolatge Control: Normal
FSB Overvoltage Control: Normal
(G) MCH Overvoltage Control: Normal
CPU Voltage Control: Normal
Normal CPU Vcore: 1.32500V

Thats all, and by the way, i dont want to touch the voltages.. oc of 2.8-3.0GHZ will be enough for me.
please tell me what to do exactly if you know!









MUCH THANKS


----------



## rcf22

Enable the CPU Clock Ratio and slowly up the FSB and test for stability (ORTHOS or Prime 95) until you are at the clock speed you desire.

Some tips

1) Go to "Advanced BIOS Features" and disable the power saving features... These can cause stability problems.

2) Set your System Multiplier to 2.00 to achieve a 1:1 ratio. Once your clock speed is set, you can then raise then based on how fast your memory can run stable. Test using Memtest86.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evolver*


i wanted to ask you about how to oc my cpu through the bios.. im beginner in oc so i need your help :

Thats what i have there:

Robust Graphics Booster : Auto
Cpu Clock Ratio: 11x
Cpu Host Clock Control: Disabled
Cpu Host Frequenecy(MHZ): 100 (Not available untill you enable the Cpu host clock control).
Pci Express Freqequency(MHZ): Auto
C.I.A. 2: Disabled
Performance Enhance: Turbo
System Multiplier(SPD): Auto
Memory frequenecy(MHZ): 800 800
High Speed Dram dll settings: Option 1

----- System Voltage Optimized -----

System Voltage Control: Manual
DDR2 Overvoltage Control: Normal
PCI-E Overvolatge Control: Normal
FSB Overvoltage Control: Normal
(G) MCH Overvoltage Control: Normal
CPU Voltage Control: Normal
Normal CPU Vcore: 1.32500V

Thats all, and by the way, i dont want to touch the voltages.. oc of 2.8-3.0GHZ will be enough for me.
please tell me what to do exactly if you know!









MUCH THANKS


Greetings Evolver and welcome! First off, it would be helpful if we knew what your system specs are: CPU, RAM, etc. I suggest filling out the System Information (Edit System) section of your profile so it shows in your signature. Just click on 'My Messages' and look to the left of your screen.

Anyway, some generic advice I can give you to get your started:

Do you have the recommended software for testing your overclocking? I suggest CPU-z, Prime95, and CoreTemp. You'll need these to determine how well your machine is overclocking and also to monitor your temperatures.

Okay.

In your BIOS main screen, go into your Advanced BIOS Features tab and disable CPU EIST Function. This is a power saving option that throttles back your multiplier/speed when your system is idle. It doesn't hurt anything, but I've read reports that it can interfere with overclocking. Once you have a stable overclock, you can try going back in and enabling it to see if it affects performance. If not, then you can leave it on to save on power consumption (and get a reduced power bill).

Now, from your main BIOS screen, go into your M.I.T tab:

Enable CPU Host Clock Control (you won't be able to overclock unless you do this). You'll now be able to manually set your FSB. But first...

Manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz. Do not leave it on auto.

Go to System Memory Multiplier and manually change the setting to 2.0 (the numbers in here are not in order, so scroll through the list until your find it). This sets your RAM to operate in sync with your FSB (1:1) ratio.

Go into System Voltage Control and set it to Manual. I know you said you don't want to touch the voltages, but this is necessary IMO, since the BIOS, if left at auto, will overcompensate when overclocking and feed your chip much more voltage than it needs. When you do this, there will be a red warning that flashes and says something like "Warning: System not optimized!" Don't let it freak you out. That's just the BIOS telling you you're overclocking and that you've decided to do it manually instead of letting the BIOS handle all the settings. The BIOS thinks it can do it better than you can. But we know better.









Set your CPU Voltage Control to whatever your Normal CPU Vcore says (just under the CPU Voltage Control). Probably this is going to read 1.35 volts. *edit* I see in your post (which I missed the first time) that it's 1.325 volts. Set it to that to start with.

Depending on what RAM you're using, you may need to change your DDR2 Overvoltage Control as well, but until we know what you've got in there, we can't tell what it should be. Also, once we find out what your RAM is, you should go into your advanced timings and set your first four timings to the RAM's default. I'll tell you how to do that when we find out what RAM you're using.

Once you've got that done, then go up to your CPU Host Frequency and change your FSB to whatever value you want to start at for your first overclock. Do not just crank it up to what you want to have for a final overclock. Go up in small steps and test each one to ensure your system is stable. I recommend only raising it by 10 MHz at a time (Maybe 15 or so for the initial adjustment).

Good luck, and hope that helps.


----------



## onesojourner

I have been messing with stuff for a few hours and I am to a point where I need some help. I have my ram running at 4 4 4 12 the system memory multiplier is set to 2.0 and I increased the voltage +.04 so I should be at 2.2. I have my cpu host frequency up to 390 but I would like to be able to hit 400. At 390 all the voltages are stock (normal cpu vcore is 1.35). I have tried increasing the cpu voltage just a bit and I also tried increasing the front side bus voltage just a tad. Everything I have tried at 400 results in a failed boot. At 390 It seems to be pretty stable with the stock voltage but I have only run orthos for about 15 minutes. What should I change to hit 400?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onesojourner*


I have been messing with stuff for a few hours and I am to a point where I need some help. I have my ram running at 4 4 4 12 the system memory multiplier is set to 2.0 and I increased the voltage +.04 so I should be at 2.2. I have my cpu host frequency up to 390 but I would like to be able to hit 400. At 390 all the voltages are stock (normal cpu vcore is 1.35). I have tried increasing the cpu voltage just a bit and I also tried increasing the front side bus voltage just a tad. Everything I have tried at 400 results in a failed boot. At 390 It seems to be pretty stable with the stock voltage but I have only run orthos for about 15 minutes. What should I change to hit 400?


You need to run Orthos for a minimum of 2 hours to ensure you're stable enough.

Anyway, try bumping your vcore up a few steps at a time until it becomes stable. You may have to go up to around 1.46 volts in the BIOS. Once you reach a certain point (and for me it was around 385 FSB), you need more and more voltage to get a stable overclock with each small increase.

*edit* Are you using the stock cooler? If so, you better keep an eye on your temps as well, especially when running under load.


----------



## onesojourner

Yes I am running the stock cooler. I will give the to voltage a bigger boost and see how it goes. after running orthos for 15 minutes my temps were in the mid to upper 50s on both cores.


----------



## Evolver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Greetings Evolver and welcome! First off, it would be helpful if we knew what your system specs are: CPU, RAM, etc. I suggest filling out the System Information (Edit System) section of your profile so it shows in your signature. Just click on 'My Messages' and look to the left of your screen.

Anyway, some generic advice I can give you to get your started:

Do you have the recommended software for testing your overclocking? I suggest CPU-z, Prime95, and CoreTemp. You'll need these to determine how well your machine is overclocking and also to monitor your temperatures.

Okay.

In your BIOS main screen, go into your Advanced BIOS Features tab and disable CPU EIST Function. This is a power saving option that throttles back your multiplier/speed when your system is idle. It doesn't hurt anything, but I've read reports that it can interfere with overclocking. Once you have a stable overclock, you can try going back in and enabling it to see if it affects performance. If not, then you can leave it on to save on power consumption (and get a reduced power bill).

Now, from your main BIOS screen, go into your M.I.T tab:

Enable CPU Host Clock Control (you won't be able to overclock unless you do this). You'll now be able to manually set your FSB. But first...

Manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz. Do not leave it on auto.

Go to System Memory Multiplier and manually change the setting to 2.0 (the numbers in here are not in order, so scroll through the list until your find it). This sets your RAM to operate in sync with your FSB (1:1) ratio.

Go into System Voltage Control and set it to Manual. I know you said you don't want to touch the voltages, but this is necessary IMO, since the BIOS, if left at auto, will overcompensate when overclocking and feed your chip much more voltage than it needs. When you do this, there will be a red warning that flashes and says something like "Warning: System not optimized!" Don't let it freak you out. That's just the BIOS telling you you're overclocking and that you've decided to do it manually instead of letting the BIOS handle all the settings. The BIOS thinks it can do it better than you can. But we know better.









Set your CPU Voltage Control to whatever your Normal CPU Vcore says (just under the CPU Voltage Control). Probably this is going to read 1.35 volts. *edit* I see in your post (which I missed the first time) that it's 1.325 volts. Set it to that to start with.

Depending on what RAM you're using, you may need to change your DDR2 Overvoltage Control as well, but until we know what you've got in there, we can't tell what it should be. Also, once we find out what your RAM is, you should go into your advanced timings and set your first four timings to the RAM's default. I'll tell you how to do that when we find out what RAM you're using.

Once you've got that done, then go up to your CPU Host Frequency and change your FSB to whatever value you want to start at for your first overclock. Do not just crank it up to what you want to have for a final overclock. Go up in small steps and test each one to ensure your system is stable. I recommend only raising it by 10 MHz at a time (Maybe 15 or so for the initial adjustment).

Good luck, and hope that helps.


much much much thanks man..
you dont know how i appreciate your help..
i have 2048MB Kingston 800MHZ.
Timings:
DIMM1: Kingston KTC1G-UDIMM1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
Edit: By the way, what about the "Performance Enhance"? its on Turbo, should i change it to standard? cuz if i leave it as Turbo, the bios is alerting. thanks again!
and i have E4500 with arctic cooling freezer 7 pro


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evolver*


much much much thanks man..
you dont know how i appreciate your help..
i have 2048MB Kingston 800MHZ.
Timings:
DIMM1: Kingston KTC1G-UDIMM1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
Edit: By the way, what about the "Performance Enhance"? its on Turbo, should i change it to standard? cuz if i leave it as Turbo, the bios is alerting. thanks again!
and i have E4500 with arctic cooling freezer 7 pro


Okay, cool.

Your timings are probably fine, although the default BIOS settings may run them a little loose. It won't hurt anything, but it may slightly impact your performance. If you're comfortable with the idea of setting them manually, I suggest going into your BIOS again. On the main screen, hit CTRL + F1. This will allow you to set your advanced RAM timings. (You won't notice that anything has happened when you do this, but don't worry, it shows up in M.I.T.)

Then go to the M.I.T tab and scroll down to your RAM settings. Your advanced timings will show up there. Manually set your first four timings* to 5, 5, 5, and 18. Leave the rest as they are.

*CAS Latency Time - 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge - 5
Precharge Delay (tRAS) - 18

As for your chip: the operating range of your vcore is .85 volts to 1.5 volts. As long as you're within that range, you're good. Thermal specification for this chip is 73.3C. As long as you keep your temps below that you're also golden, but I suggest it's best to have it below 60C if you can. You should have no troubles though, since you have an aftermarket cooler.

As for your FSB, if you want to get 3.0 GHz out of it, then with an 11x multiplier, you only need to set it to about 272 in the BIOS. With your RAM at 1:1 ratio, that means your RAM will run at 544 MHz, well within specs** (Also at that speed, you could try to tighten the timings up if you wish). If you want your RAM to run at the default 800 MHz, you'll have to try some different values in your Memory Multiplier to see what you can get.

**Remember it's DDR2 RAM, so it's running speed is reported as double the FSB.

As for Performance Enhance, I'm not entirely certain about it (from what I've read it just helps with the board's performance with regards to read/writes to memory), but if everything works fine at whatever setting you've got it on, then I'd say just leave it as is.


----------



## Evolver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Okay, cool.

Your timings are probably fine, although the default BIOS settings may run them a little loose. It won't hurt anything, but it may slightly impact your performance. If you're comfortable with the idea of setting them manually, I suggest going into your BIOS again. On the main screen, hit CTRL + F1. This will allow you to set your advanced RAM timings. (You won't notice that anything has happened when you do this, but don't worry, it shows up in M.I.T.)

Then go to the M.I.T tab and scroll down to your RAM settings. Your advanced timings will show up there. Manually set your first four timings* to 5, 5, 5, and 18. Leave the rest as they are.

*CAS Latency Time - 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge - 5
Precharge Delay (tRAS) - 18

As for your chip: the operating range of your vcore is .85 volts to 1.5 volts. As long as you're within that range, you're good. Thermal specification for this chip is 73.3C. As long as you keep your temps below that you're also golden, but I suggest it's best to have it below 60C if you can. You should have no troubles though, since you have an aftermarket cooler.

As for your FSB, if you want to get 3.0 GHz out of it, then with an 11x multiplier, you only need to set it to about 272 in the BIOS. With your RAM at 1:1 ratio, that means your RAM will run at 544 MHz, well within specs** (Also at that speed, you could try to tighten the timings up if you wish). If you want your RAM to run at the default 800 MHz, you'll have to try some different values in your Memory Multiplier to see what you can get.

**Remember it's DDR2 RAM, so it's running speed is reported as double the FSB.

As for Performance Enhance, I'm not entirely certain about it (from what I've read it just helps with the board's performance with regards to read/writes to memory), but if everything works fine at whatever setting you've got it on, then I'd say just leave it as is.

Thanks again !


----------



## wbsl3030

The performance enhanced from what I've heard is the adjustment for the tRD on that mobo. If you don't know what tRD is anandtech explains it here: http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...spx?i=3184&p=8

Pretty much I think that the when you put turbo or extreme it changes ur tRD which is basically memory timmings for the nb.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wbsl3030*


The performance enhanced from what I've heard is the adjustment for the tRD on that mobo. If you don't know what tRD is anandtech explains it here: http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...spx?i=3184&p=8

Pretty much I think that the when you put turbo or extreme it changes ur tRD which is basically memory timmings for the nb.


Great info! Thanks for the link as well.


----------



## nelmsjer

Ok, I've read this thread for an hour and I keep having difficulties.

I have the GA-P35-DS3L.

I have the PCI-E on 100.

I have the RAM on 2.0.

I have my multiplier at 9.0

*NO matter what I set the FSB to, it shows up as 266 on CPU-Z. Again, I reiterate, no matter what I set the FSB to... 266 MHz*

ANY help on this? _I can't overclock at all!!_

Additional info: Q6600, Board Rev. 1.0, BIOS 5, 4GB RAM,


----------



## tekster

did you set the CPU EIST Function to Disabled?


----------



## Coelocanth

Nelmsjer, is your BIOS completely resetting, or is it keeping your settings and CPU-Z is just reporting incorrectly?


----------



## nelmsjer

tekster, yes, that is set to disabled, as well

Coelocanth, dumb question: how would I know? How can I test?

Quick edit: When I change the BIOS, restart, and then check the BIOS again, the settings that I turned it to ARE there. So it appears to be keeping the settings of 9 x 333. But how can I be sure?


----------



## jimckimmel

I just completed a build with this Mobo, specs below, and have been having some trouble, I think with the RAM I originally purchased (when using 4GB of RAM in Vista x64 or XPx64, the system would freeze at various points while playing games - did not happen with 2GB installed). Anyway, I just bought a set of Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800 (4x1GB) and the question I have is around the DDR Voltage. The Mobo sets DDR Voltage normally at 1.8V (approx). I can manually set the timings I know (4-4-4-12), but to set the voltage to 2.2V do I set the voltages to manual and increase the DDR volts +0.4 (am I looking in the right place)? I did that before, on a different set of RAM, and it only seemed to set the volt to 2.0 (according to the BIOS - I guess I need to get CPU-Z installed). But I just want to make sure that this is correct....Can you guys confirm this for me?

Thanks!

Jim

Systems Specs: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L (rev2.0), [email protected] (stock), Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler, Silverstone Olympia 1000W PSU, 4GB RAM, Sapphire Radeon HD2900GT, DVICO Fusion Gold TV Tuner.


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Both are in your M.I.T tab.

PCI Express Frequency is pretty self-explanatory (set it 100 MHz).

System Memory Multiplier is where you sync your memory to your FSB (scroll through the list of values, as they're not in numerical order). you want to set it to 2.0, as suggested. This will give you a 1:1 ratio.

Set your System Voltage Control setting to Manual.

As well, I suggest manually setting your vcore (CPU Voltage Control), since the board will overcompensate when you overclock and feed your chip more power than necessary.

Go into your DDR2 OverVoltage Control and set it to your RAM's rated voltage. The default on this board is 1.8 volts, so you may have to bump it up by +.1 or +.2, maybe even +.3 volts to get ti to your RAM's rated voltage.

I'd also suggest going into your Advanced BIOS Features tab and disabling EIST (set the CPU EIST Function to Disabled). This is simply a power saving option that reduces your FSB multiplier to x6 when your computer is idle. I've read this can interfere with overclocking. Once you've reached your final desired OC and you're stable, you can try to re-enable it and see if it affects your stability or not.

Hope that helps.










So I set my pcie freq to 100, set the multiplier to 2.0, set system voltage control to manual. did +2 to my ram's voltage and disabled EIST. Even if I have the fsb change enabled but keep the fsb at default(266) it still crashes at "memory testing" when booting. It also crashes if I have the fsb change disabled but have manual for my ram timings on, with +2 on my ram's voltage, pcie freq set to 100 etc.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimckimmel*


I just completed a build with this Mobo, specs below, and have been having some trouble, I think with the RAM I originally purchased (when using 4GB of RAM in Vista x64 or XPx64, the system would freeze at various points while playing games - did not happen with 2GB installed). Anyway, I just bought a set of Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800 (4x1GB) and the question I have is around the DDR Voltage. The Mobo sets DDR Voltage normally at 1.8V (approx). I can manually set the timings I know (4-4-4-12), but to set the voltage to 2.2V do I set the voltages to manual and increase the DDR volts +0.4 (am I looking in the right place)? I did that before, on a different set of RAM, and it only seemed to set the volt to 2.0 (according to the BIOS - I guess I need to get CPU-Z installed). But I just want to make sure that this is correct....Can you guys confirm this for me?

Thanks!

Jim

Systems Specs: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L (rev2.0), [email protected] (stock), Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler, Silverstone Olympia 1000W PSU, 4GB RAM, Sapphire Radeon HD2900GT, DVICO Fusion Gold TV Tuner.


Yep, you're right, you need to set +.4v for DDRv. Not sure what the issue was on your other motherboard where +.4v only gave you 2.0v, but +.4v on this board will most definitely give you 2.2v.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny*


So I set my pcie freq to 100, set the multiplier to 2.0, set system voltage control to manual. did +2 to my ram's voltage and disabled EIST. Even if I have the fsb change enabled but keep the fsb at default(266) it still crashes at "memory testing" when booting. It also crashes if I have the fsb change disabled but have manual for my ram timings on, with +2 on my ram's voltage, pcie freq set to 100 etc.


I noticed you have ballistix... give those suckers +.4v for the DDR voltage, they need it. Otherwise, you're undervolting them, and that very well could be your problem.


----------



## jimckimmel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Yep, you're right, you need to set +.4v for DDRv. Not sure what the issue was on your other motherboard where +.4v only gave you 2.0v, but +.4v on this board will most definitely give you 2.2v.









Thanks for the validation!







, that's what I thought, but it was on this board that the +.4 (DDRv) only showed after reboot in the Bios as like 2.0v not 2.2v... I'll try that tonight with the new ram..Hopefully, the OC will then commence (assuming I can get through a memtest this time...)


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nelmsjer* 
Ok, I've read this thread for an hour and I keep having difficulties.

I have the GA-P35-DS3L.

I have the PCI-E on 100.

I have the RAM on 2.0.

I have my multiplier at 9.0

*NO matter what I set the FSB to, it shows up as 266 on CPU-Z. Again, I reiterate, no matter what I set the FSB to... 266 MHz*

ANY help on this? _I can't overclock at all!!_

Additional info: Q6600, Board Rev. 1.0, BIOS 5, 4GB RAM,

Try manually clearing the CMOS (full instructions in owners manual). I have 2 of these boards, a v1.0 and v2.0 and I had to do it to one of them in order to get it to OC. It sounds like your having the same exact problem I was.

Is this a brand new build?


----------



## NP2H

I would like to add my 3dMark and SuperPI times to the list!

3dMark06: 13740
Superpi: 15 seconds

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...DMarkPIGPU.jpg

CDC aka NP2H


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Yep, you're right, you need to set +.4v for DDRv. Not sure what the issue was on your other motherboard where +.4v only gave you 2.0v, but +.4v on this board will most definitely give you 2.2v.









I noticed you have ballistix... give those suckers +.4v for the DDR voltage, they need it. Otherwise, you're undervolting them, and that very well could be your problem.









thanks, but I just tried that and it didn't fix teh problem. Still fails at "memory testing" when booting.


----------



## Coelocanth

Dirtyerny, perhaps you have a bad stick of RAM? Try only one stick and see if you can get the system to POST and boot. If that one works, then try the other. If it doesn't work with one of them, then I'd guess you have a bad stick of RAM.

You could also try Memtest86 with each stick. That should tell you if you're RAM's good or not.


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Dirtyerny, perhaps you have a bad stick of RAM? Try only one stick and see if you can get the system to POST and boot. If that one works, then try the other. If it doesn't work with one of them, then I'd guess you have a bad stick of RAM.

You could also try Memtest86 with each stick. That should tell you if you're RAM's good or not.

I was thinking about that, but I have a feeling if they were bad, my comp wouldn't boot period. Just whenever I change timings or overclock then it fails at boot. I'll try using 1 stick at a time though.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny*


I was thinking about that, but I have a feeling if they were bad, my comp wouldn't boot period. Just whenever I change timings or overclock then it fails at boot. I'll try using 1 stick at a time though.


Often you can boot with a bad stick of RAM, but as soon as you OC, you put added stress on the system, and this can reveal the bad RAM. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## cptjharkness

Only had my new q6600 in my p35-ds3l a few days and haven't really had a chance to really play with it yet.

Attachment 63208

I was running an e4300 and had that up to 2.85ghz but couldn't get it past that. It seems to be able to push the quad a lot further as it is running perfectly stable at 3.4ghz and cores are at about 64oC under 100% load on all cores.


----------



## jimckimmel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimckimmel*


I just completed a build with this Mobo, specs below, and have been having some trouble, I think with the RAM I originally purchased (when using 4GB of RAM in Vista x64 or XPx64, the system would freeze at various points while playing games - did not happen with 2GB installed). Anyway, I just bought a set of Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800 (4x1GB) and the question I have is around the DDR Voltage. The Mobo sets DDR Voltage normally at 1.8V (approx). I can manually set the timings I know (4-4-4-12), but to set the voltage to 2.2V do I set the voltages to manual and increase the DDR volts +0.4 (am I looking in the right place)? I did that before, on a different set of RAM, and it only seemed to set the volt to 2.0 (according to the BIOS - I guess I need to get CPU-Z installed). But I just want to make sure that this is correct....Can you guys confirm this for me?


Update: I installed the Crucial Ballistix (4x1GB), set the BIOS timings (4-4-4-12) and DDRv (+0.4V). This actually, now, the third set of RAM I've installed in this build. When I launch BIOSHOCK (as an example, it's happened in other games as well), the system freezes after 5-10 minutes. And only when there's 4GB of RAM installed (no problem with only 2GB). Anyway I reset the BIOS to optimized defaults and changed the boot order and RAM timings/voltage only and same problem occurred. I'm kind of at my wit's end on this one and I'm not sure what to try to check next. I have run memtest (v.34, I think) and I get RAM errors regardless of the RAM that's installed or the configuration (1 DIMM, 1 Pair, 2 Pairs, etc).

Any thoughts??

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimckimmel*


Update: I installed the Crucial Ballistix (4x1GB), set the BIOS timings (4-4-4-12) and DDRv (+0.4V). This actually, now, the third set of RAM I've installed in this build. When I launch BIOSHOCK (as an example, it's happened in other games as well), the system freezes after 5-10 minutes. And only when there's 4GB of RAM installed (no problem with only 2GB). Anyway I reset the BIOS to optimized defaults and changed the boot order and RAM timings/voltage only and same problem occurred. I'm kind of at my wit's end on this one and I'm not sure what to try to check next. I have run memtest (v.34, I think) and I get RAM errors regardless of the RAM that's installed or the configuration (1 DIMM, 1 Pair, 2 Pairs, etc).

Any thoughts??

Thanks!

Jim


Just try it with the ram timings set to "Auto" and see what happens. This will relax the timings a little. I'm running 4 sticks of Ballistix and have not had one bit of trouble.


----------



## nelmsjer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


Try manually clearing the CMOS (full instructions in owners manual). I have 2 of these boards, a v1.0 and v2.0 and I had to do it to one of them in order to get it to OC. It sounds like your having the same exact problem I was.

Is this a brand new build?


stanglx302, I'll be home in 20 minutes and try that out. Thanks for the tip.

Yes, it's a brand new build.

Thanks again.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimckimmel* 
Update: I installed the Crucial Ballistix (4x1GB), set the BIOS timings (4-4-4-12) and DDRv (+0.4V). This actually, now, the third set of RAM I've installed in this build. When I launch BIOSHOCK (as an example, it's happened in other games as well), the system freezes after 5-10 minutes. And only when there's 4GB of RAM installed (no problem with only 2GB). Anyway I reset the BIOS to optimized defaults and changed the boot order and RAM timings/voltage only and same problem occurred. I'm kind of at my wit's end on this one and I'm not sure what to try to check next. I have run memtest (v.34, I think) and I get RAM errors regardless of the RAM that's installed or the configuration (1 DIMM, 1 Pair, 2 Pairs, etc).

Any thoughts??

Thanks!

Jim

Try what stranglx302 suggested. When you have all your RAM slots filled, you have to loosen your timings, so if you don't want to leave it on Auto, try 5-5-5-18 and 2T (cannot do 1T with four sticks, from what I understand).


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


I would like to add my 3dMark and SuperPI times to the list!

3dMark06: 13740
Superpi: 15 seconds

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...DMarkPIGPU.jpg

CDC aka NP2H


Ok, I'll add you in.


----------



## BNelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


SkyDawg: thanks for the update. This may well help other people if they encounter a similar problem. Cheers.

I doubt it's your RAM timings. Rather, you may have to bump your vcore up a notch or two. If you want to be sure of stability, I suggest running Prime95 for a minimum of 8 hours, and 12 hours is better. If you pass after that, you can declare your system stable.

As to your previous question about memory speed, I'm not sure if you can manually set it to 800 MHz or not. You could try fiddling with the multiplier to see if it gets you closer to 800 MHz. But most things I've read seem to conclude it's better to leave your memory synced to your FSB (1:1 ratio).


Thank You. You were right. Bumping the vcore worked. No more errors in prime95. 
I have concern regarding the core temps. Using core temp 0.95 The cores read 37 31 30 37 at idle and 52 45 44 52 under load. The 2 middle ones are always 7degrees cooler. Is this normal or is it a HS placement issue? Zalman 9500. It would be nice to have them all at the lower end.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


*strang*lx302


Oh.....now I'm strange, huh???









If you guys are wondering what the heck my screen name means, I own a Mustang LX with a 302 engine in it. I've been using that name online since Windows 95 and AOL dial up was top of the line high tech stuff.


----------



## jimckimmel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Try what stranglx302 suggested. When you have all your RAM slots filled, you have to loosen your timings, so if you don't want to leave it on Auto, try 5-5-5-18 and 2T (cannot do 1T with four sticks, from what I understand).


Tried that reset everything in M.I.T. basically back to default (left CIA disabled) - including the voltage settings. Same problem. Bioshock crashes after 5 minutes. Is there something else I should be looking at at this point (could it be my video card drivers and not the RAM). This only happens in some games, but only when 4GB is installed - not when 2GB was installed, so I just assumed that it was RAM issue...

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimckimmel*


Tried that reset everything in M.I.T. basically back to default (left CIA disabled) - including the voltage settings. Same problem. Bioshock crashes after 5 minutes. Is there something else I should be looking at at this point (could it be my video card drivers and not the RAM). This only happens in some games, but only when 4GB is installed - not when 2GB was installed, so I just assumed that it was RAM issue...

Thanks!

Jim


You should have still had the ram set at +.3 or .+4. That is the default for ballistix.


----------



## stanglx302

Also, have you bumped the MCH volts and FSB volts? I have them both at +.1v.


----------



## nelmsjer

Well, I've been battling this all night.

Updated BIOS: doesn't overclock.
Tried resetting to fail-safe and try again: nope.
Tried resetting to optimal settings and tried again: didn't work

The BIOS says it's overclocked, but CPU-Z doesn't say so. 
Is there another way I can verify if it is overclocking?

Hey, don't get me wrong, I'm happy as heck with the computer. I just want a little more...not trying to set records. Any suggestions?


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nelmsjer*


Well, I've been battling this all night.

Updated BIOS: doesn't overclock.
Tried resetting to fail-safe and try again: nope.
Tried resetting to optimal settings and tried again: didn't work

The BIOS says it's overclocked, but CPU-Z doesn't say so. 
Is there another way I can verify if it is overclocking?

Hey, don't get me wrong, I'm happy as heck with the computer. I just want a little more...not trying to set records. Any suggestions?


You manually cleared the CMOS too?


----------



## nelmsjer

Yes, manually cleared the CMOS, according to manual instructions.


----------



## Coelocanth

Stang: heh, sorry for the misspelling. I always read that damned 'r' in there even though I know it's wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nelmsjer* 
Yes, manually cleared the CMOS, according to manual instructions.

Only thing I can think of is maybe you have a bum install of CPU-z. Maybe try nuking it off your system, DL it again and reinstall.


----------



## carcm700

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carcm700*


Well, I've tried everything to prevent bios from reseting cpu to default settings. I've disabled usb legacy support for mouse, keyboard, and storage devices. I have no external hard drives pluged in. The only things plugged in are my all-in-one printer webcam, mouse, and keyboard; all in usb. All the legacy parallel and serial ports are disabled. I've tried all sorts of voltage options on MB, MEM, CPU, PCI-e, etc, etc. Both my hard-drive and dvd-rom are parallel ata so I've disabled the serial ata controller, I've disabled the onboard sound since I'm using an audigy 2zs. I' got plenty of cooling; cpu is cool to touch and I have a 120mm rear and 2 front 80mm the whole system is real cool. Running the latest Bios F7 and tried the original bios that came with MB I belive it was F6 and this is a rev 2 board. I'm very disappointed. I had high hopes for this MB/CPU combo when I purchased it and now this. At lest I am able to save different bios profiles, so I have a profile for default settings and one for OC that I'll load when I really need it. Just wish I didn't have to do that, the E4300 is way way faster at 3.0 Ghz. One last thing I'm going to try is change the power supply. It's a little far feteched but it's the last thing I can think of. Maybe the voltages aren't stable or something. I'll report back agin when that is done. THX


Well I think I finally figured out what was causing the reset to default settings on the CPU. I've done about 3 cold boots so far since I did this change and the settings havn't reset. I won't feel safe in saying that it is really fixed until at least a week of cold boots without resseting. It turns out that I had to set my PCI-E to 100 instead of AUTO. I don't know why this would make a difference since in the manual it says AUTO is 100. Oh well, I am now very happy that it is keeping my settings so far. I'll report back to let everyone know weather it really is fixed.


----------



## rudefyet

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=294784


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carcm700*


Well I think I finally figured out what was causing the reset to default settings on the CPU. I've done about 3 cold boots so far since I did this change and the settings havn't reset. I won't feel safe in saying that it is really fixed until at least a week of cold boots without resseting. It turns out that I had to set my PCI-E to 100 instead of AUTO. I don't know why this would make a difference since in the manual it says AUTO is 100. Oh well, I am now very happy that it is keeping my settings so far. I'll report back to let everyone know weather it really is fixed.


The manual doesn't apply to overclocking.









When the PCI-E freq is on auto, as you raise the FSB, the PCI-E freq is raised. Don't ask me who designed mobo's that way, because it really is terrible, but they did. I can't think of any reason why a person would use auto for their PCI bus.

Anyway, thanks for reporting back, hopefully we'll be able to use that information better in the future.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Stang: heh, sorry for the misspelling. I always read that damned 'r' in there even though I know it's wrong


It's OK, I was just kidding with you.


----------



## Yelgis

I am overclocking an Intel E2160.

I set the FSB to 333Mhz to achieve 3Ghz core speeds. If I set it to 2.0 for the Memory clock (to achieve 1:1 which I have read is the best ratio for performance... correct me if I am wrong this is my first jump into OCing) I get a memory speed of 667 MHz.

I am using cheap G.Skill 5-5-5-15 DDR2 800Mhz (a 2GB kit). My question is whether or not it would be better to set my memory to 2.4 (if I do i get 800Mhz in Bios). Would it be better or worse performance? Should/could I push the FSB higher (would have to go to 400MHz to reach 800 on the ram with a 2.0 1:1). I don't want a really aggressive overclock so I feel 333 FSB is optimal for me just not sure how to manage the ram.

Also what about voltages. I am managing them manually and have cpu set to 1.325. And should I use overvoltages on ram or anything else? No idea what I am doing here and so far I post and boot just fine without touching them yet (though I haven't tried prime95 or anything similar for a long period of time to test the OC)

One final thing, I know it is cheap memory but would their be any possibility or benefit of tightening the timings? And what would you suggest.

I am pretty happy with a stable 3GHz on the core clock, just not sure about how to just everything else to fall in line with it and deliver the best performance and stability so any help is appreciated.

EDIT: Also CPU-Z shows I am running at a core speed of about 2997MHz on average tho it fluctuates a little between 2997 and 2999 (not familiar with it enough to know if that is normal or not) and it is listing my core voltage at 1.280V instead of my bios set 1.325V. Could that be a problem down the line?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yelgis*


I am overclocking an Intel E2160.

I set the FSB to 333Mhz to achieve 3Ghz core speeds. If I set it to 2.0 for the Memory clock (to achieve 1:1 which I have read is the best ratio for performance... correct me if I am wrong this is my first jump into OCing) I get a memory speed of 667 MHz.


That's correct. This is actually a 1:1 ratio (since it's DDR2 memory), which is ideal for performance.

Quote:



I am using cheap G.Skill 5-5-5-15 DDR2 800Mhz (a 2GB kit). My question is whether or not it would be better to set my memory to 2.4 (if I do i get 800Mhz in Bios). Would it be better or worse performance? Should/could I push the FSB higher (would have to go to 400MHz to reach 800 on the ram with a 2.0 1:1). I don't want a really aggressive overclock so I feel 333 FSB is optimal for me just not sure how to manage the ram.


If you feel you have your OC where you want it, then I'd say leave it. There's really no reason to push it if you don't want to.

As for the RAM, from what I've read it seems the 1:1 ratio is ideal (reports show very little performance increase with non-synched multipliers), although you can try going with the 2.4 multiplier and see if it makes a difference. I'd most likely leave it as is though.

Quote:



Also what about voltages. I am managing them manually and have cpu set to 1.325. And should I use overvoltages on ram or anything else? No idea what I am doing here and so far I post and boot just fine without touching them yet (though I haven't tried prime95 or anything similar for a long period of time to test the OC)


For the sake of stability, I'd set the RAM voltage to whatever is recommended by the vendor (you may have to look it up). Other than that, I'd say leave it if it's stable. If anything, you could try lowering the CPU voltage to see if you can run stable with lower voltage (means less heat and less power consumption).

Quote:



One final thing, I know it is cheap memory but would their be any possibility or benefit of tightening the timings? And what would you suggest.


Tighter timings can help performance. You may want to try a 4-4-4-12 setting if you can. That being said, if the RAM's rated as 5-5-5-15, then you may not be able to tighten it. But where it's running at lower than stock speed, it's may be worth a try.

Quote:



I am pretty happy with a stable 3GHz on the core clock, just not sure about how to just everything else to fall in line with it and deliver the best performance and stability so any help is appreciated.

EDIT: Also CPU-Z shows I am running at a core speed of about 2997MHz on average tho it fluctuates a little between 2997 and 2999 (not familiar with it enough to know if that is normal or not) and it is listing my core voltage at 1.280V instead of my bios set 1.325V. Could that be a problem down the line?


Yes, CPU-z consistently reports the vcore as lower than the BIOS setting. Remember, as well that when you're under load, you'll experience vdroop and the voltage will drop even more. It shouldn't be a problem. Just check for stability with Prime95. If it's stable, then no worries.

As for the speed, I find mine only fluctuates by a few tenths of a GHz (goes from 3600.1 to 3599.8 or so) Not sure about yours, but I don't think it's anything to worry about. May possibly indicate a need for a bit more voltage, but testing with Prime95 will show you whether you need to increase it or not.


----------



## martharos

how would these products run on this mobo?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148076
evga 8800gt 512mb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115032


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martharos* 
how would these products run on this mobo?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148076

Crucial ram works well on these boards. Just be sure to set it at +.4v so that it runs at 2.2v.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *martharos* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115032

That'd probably be a good one, but for just a little bit more money, you could get an E6750 which is 2.66GHz, 4M L2 cache and 1333MHZ FSB, right out of the box.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115029

As far as the video card. Just get the best that you can afford.


----------



## JapanJohn

Just wanted to thank you guys as a lurker. I am mostly a mac guy but use a PC for a thing or two sometimes. My 9 year old daughter abscounded my PC and now I can't run my vinyl sign machine.

So I decided to build a box and wanted to get some good performance without breaking the bank.

Buying some PC magazines and lurking around the net brought me to the E2160 which is cheap in Japan.

Anyway I built the box and had an initial failure to overclock until I found this post and one like it on Tom's Hardware.

I'm at 3.28 GHz which was my goal with stock cooling and 8 x 410 and about as pleased as I can be. I'm running Orthos now and at about an hour with no problems or no stupid temperatures.

I do plan on getting a better heatsink and some different thermal compound. I don't like how the Intel fan only makes a little circle of compound leaving a lot of the chip with no contact. Also I'll pick up some more RAM. I bought some off the shelf Apacer RAM and wasn't sure it was up to snuff. Seems to be. Didn't want to buy a bunch and not have it work.

All comments welcome.










John


----------



## Ironman56

CPU-Z
Some reason my mobo likes to change my clock multiplier randomly between 9 and 6. I set it to 9 but some reason it just loves to change it down to 6. I get full speed only when its under load. I also can't seem to increase my bus speed above 400 mghz or else it won't boot. I have Freezer 7 Pro for cooling. I'm supposedly supposed to be able to hit 3.6-3.7ghz with this combination yet only hit at most 3.4ghz. I can't manually set my voltage without it failing to boot also. Help


----------



## rcf22

1) Your multiplier is changing because of power saving features. Probably every page of this thread explains how to disable this (C1E and such need to be disabled)

2) If it's not booting on manual voltage, you need to raise it. Try setting Vcore to 1.37 or so for 3.4GHz. If that doesn't work, go back to stock FSB and raise it slowly adding voltage when you start seeing problems.


----------



## Sylon

I seem to have a strange problem. When I go to set the voltage for my ram in my BIOS, I can select +.1 to .3, but lets say I select +.4, I go to the menu above the overclocking one (cant remember name), it'll say DR something, voltage failed. When I go back to the overclocking menu, and I high lite the ram voltage options, I don't see it as being high lited. It doesn't skip it but it just doesn't show! Also my ram has horrible timings. I tried adjusting the timings to 4-4-4-12 as advertised, but will not boot, not even if I run it at 760mhz. I'm running 912mhz, 5-6-6-18 2t 2.1v 5:6 divider.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sylon* 
I seem to have a strange problem. When I go to set the voltage for my ram in my BIOS, I can select +.1 to .3, but lets say I select +.4, I go to the menu above the overclocking one (cant remember name), it'll say DR something, voltage failed. When I go back to the overclocking menu, and I high lite the ram voltage options, I don't see it as being high lited. It doesn't skip it but it just doesn't show! Also my ram has horrible timings. I tried adjusting the timings to 4-4-4-12 as advertised, but will not boot, not even if I run it at 760mhz. I'm running 912mhz, 5-6-6-18 2t 2.1v 5:6 divider.









Perhaps the overclock on your RAM won't allow you to tighten the timings. What I'd suggest is trying to lower one at a time (maybe start with 5-5-6-18 first) and see if you can get it to tighten up that way. Oh, did you test your RAM? Perhaps you have a faulty stick?

As for the menu problem: can you have a look in your BIOS and tell us exactly what setting that 'voltage failed' message is under?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironman56* 
CPU-Z
Some reason my mobo likes to change my clock multiplier randomly between 9 and 6. I set it to 9 but some reason it just loves to change it down to 6. I get full speed only when its under load. I also can't seem to increase my bus speed above 400 mghz or else it won't boot. I have Freezer 7 Pro for cooling. I'm supposedly supposed to be able to hit 3.6-3.7ghz with this combination yet only hit at most 3.4ghz. I can't manually set my voltage without it failing to boot also. Help









As rcf22 noted: disable C1E and EIST (both are found in your Advanced BIOS Features tab in your main BIOS menu).

As well, as noted, you'll need to add more vcore if you want to raise your FSB. You can only go so far on the stock voltage before the system will become unstable and refuse to boot without adding more voltage. Can you elaborate on what you mean by you can't manually set your voltage without it failing to boot? I know what you're saying, but can you give details? What did you set iit to and did you get any error messages or just no boot whatsoever?

Finally, you cannot predict exactly what you're going to get out of your chip as far as an OC is concerned. Just because others report 3.6 to 3.7 GHz with the same chip doesn't mean you'll be able to as well. Every chip OCs differently even from the same run.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Finally, you cannot predict exactly what you're going to get out of your chip as far as an OC is concerned. Just because others report 3.6 to 3.7 GHz with the same chip doesn't mean you'll be able to as well. Every chip OCs differently even from the same run.


I know this first hand, because I own 2 of these boards. BOTH have the E6750. One will OC to 3.4Ghz and the other only to 3.3Ghz. The only difference between the 2 builds is that the 2nd one has a 450w el cheapo power supply and the 1st one has a name brand 550w. I think power supply choice has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## Ironman56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


As well, as noted, you'll need to add more vcore if you want to raise your FSB. You can only go so far on the stock voltage before the system will become unstable and refuse to boot without adding more voltage. Can you elaborate on what you mean by you can't manually set your voltage without it failing to boot? I know what you're saying, but can you give details? What did you set iit to and did you get any error messages or just no boot whatsoever?

Finally, you cannot predict exactly what you're going to get out of your chip as far as an OC is concerned. Just because others report 3.6 to 3.7 GHz with the same chip doesn't mean you'll be able to as well. Every chip OCs differently even from the same run.


Ok, I managed to disable those power saving features and figured out whats going wrong. This is the highest settings I can hit without it blue screening on me: CPU-Z
Voltage: 1.408
For some reason if I try to use a manual Vcore setting my computer won't even load the Bios splash screen. It just turns on, powers off, turns off the overclock, then powers back on.


----------



## JapanJohn

Posted a little earlier with results of the E2160 running at 3.28 GHz @ 410 x 8.

Do I have any reasonable expectations of running any faster with a better than stock Intel fan?

Does dropping $20-$60 more on a fan net me any real gains?

I think I'm right at about the limit with 410x8. If I jump to 415 XP will boot but I'll get an error and Orthos forces a reboot. 410 will run Orthos all day long.

Should I get another fan and jam some voltages up? Mostly I'm just playing here to see what can happen.

John


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JapanJohn*


Posted a little earlier with results of the E2160 running at 3.28 GHz @ 410 x 8.

Do I have any reasonable expectations of running any faster with a better than stock Intel fan?

Does dropping $20-$60 more on a fan net me any real gains?

I think I'm right at about the limit with 410x8. If I jump to 415 XP will boot but I'll get an error and Orthos forces a reboot. 410 will run Orthos all day long.

Should I get another fan and jam some voltages up? Mostly I'm just playing here to see what can happen.

John


JJ, I'm not all that familiar with that chip, so I don't know if you're at its limits or not, but an aftermarket heatsink will definitely keep your temperatures lower, which may allow you to add more vcore and thus raise your FSB further. Whether the gain would be worth the cash outlay... I don't know. I'd say if you can find a decent deal on a heatsink/fan assembly, then go for it (at worst you'll have your chip running cooler). Either way, it looks like you have a pretty nice overclock on that chip, so kudos on that!









Ironman: my rig reboots as well whenever I make a change in the BIOS, but the resetting problem doesn't happen to me. My BIOS has kept every setting I've thrown at it, even if the adjustment was unstable.

A couple things I can think of to look at:

- Is your RAM overclocked?
- Did you manually set your PCI Express Frequency (in your M.I.T) to 100 MHz?
- Is your RAM voltage set to its recommended specs? (This board's default RAM voltage is 1.8 volts, but a lot of the higher performance DDR2 RAM needs 2.1 or 2.2 volts to run stable)
- Is your RAM synced to your FSB (have you set the memory multiplier to 2.0)?


----------



## Coelocanth

Okay John, I just did a bit of digging and found the following about your chip:

X-bit Labs report.

Hopefully that will help your decision on whether to try for further speed or not.


----------



## JapanJohn

Thanks gents,

I followed the link and tried the settings in the article. I hadn't seen that one before. Right now I'm running at 9 x 378 @ 3.4 GHz and runinng Prime 95 which seems to be running fine although I'm still in the first 30 minutes.

What an awesome little chip. About $70 for 3.4 GHz. Can't beat that with a big stick.

Question. What's better? Prime 95 or Orthos?

John


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JapanJohn* 
Thanks gents,

I followed the link and tried the settings in the article. I hadn't seen that one before. Right now I'm running at 9 x 378 @ 3.4 GHz and runinng Prime 95 which seems to be running fine although I'm still in the first 30 minutes.

What an awesome little chip. About $70 for 3.4 GHz. Can't beat that with a big stick.

Question. What's better? Prime 95 or Orthos?

John

Very nice, John!

As far as the two programs go, Orthos (as far as I'm able to determine) is just another 'flavor' or Prime95, so I think you're good with either one. I use Prime95 myself (but only because it's the first one I happened to find when I was researching overclocking).

I believe Preim95 used to be able to only handle one core, so you had to have two instances of it running to test a dual core chip, whihc is why people were tending to use Orthos instead. However, the latest version of Prime95 can handle dual and quad core chips just fine, so it's a wash as to which one you want to use.


----------



## Ironman56

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Ironman: my rig reboots as well whenever I make a change in the BIOS, but the resetting problem doesn't happen to me. My BIOS has kept every setting I've thrown at it, even if the adjustment was unstable.

A couple things I can think of to look at:

- Is your RAM overclocked?
- Did you manually set your PCI Express Frequency (in your M.I.T) to 100 MHz?
- Is your RAM voltage set to its recommended specs? (This board's default RAM voltage is 1.8 volts, but a lot of the higher performance DDR2 RAM needs 2.1 or 2.2 volts to run stable)
- Is your RAM synced to your FSB (have you set the memory multiplier to 2.0)?

I did all that and now it works great, new overclock:CPU-Z
Thanks a ton








e6850 @ 3.7ghz , 415 fsb, 1.456vcore, stock other volts


----------



## SID_MX

Hi every one!

IÂ´m trying to get the most out of my M0 E2160, so far it's running at 3248Mhz (406X8...i know it isn't TOP OC for this chip) max temp is 58 C in coretemp, sure it can do better, but not with my current cooler







(Hyper TX with an old gigabyte 92mm-64cfm fan) i tried to run it at 3.4 but temps went too high (66 C) so iÂ´m stuck at this speed for now until i get a thermalright ultra 120 or a Tuniq tower which btw are almost impossible to find in my country, im running a 2x1Gb set of a-data's Vitesta Extreme Edition (i recommend this memory to anyone in thight budget, great OC for $50usd !







) at 1015Mhz (2.5 multi in bios) with 5-4-4-11 timmings at 2.2V, also iÂ´m using Memset to set the "Performance Level" to "6" (bios set it to "7") and i was able to get 7.74/7.77Gb/s in Sandra XII SP1 memory bandwidth test ...oh, i set "performance enhanced..." to "extreme" in bios too, with these settings and my all new HD 3870







OC'ed to 877/2412 i get 11390 in 3dMark'06 wich is not top OC for an HD 3870 but seems to be stable enough for 24/7... oh quick tip for HD 3870 owners: set fixed fan cycle at 60% with rivatuner and you'll never get any higher than 65Â° C and fan is enough quiet IMO, maybe you already know that but maybe not.

It took me some time to do all that as iÂ´m new to OC on Intel territory, im doing OC since the good old days of Socket A but always in AMD territory so this is my first intel based PC and my first atempt to OC intel processors, so if anyone has any info, ideas, tips, hat-tricks or vodoo magic to get more performance out of my rig i'll really apreciate your help, of course i dont want to vmod my VGA and can't do more OC until get better cooling

BTW some aplications missread the CPU speed i don't know why but some shows FSB 456 when it's 406!

some proofs:

Processor OC :

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=295626

sorry for not use html code for links but i'm new to forums so i'm not sure how to use it


----------



## Criswell

I'm really missing RAID now, I wish I would have spent the extra 30 bucks and got the DS3R.

I stopped by Fry's and noticed they had Seagate 320GB SATA/300's on sale for 64.99 each and picked up the last two..

Spent 70 bucks on a SIIG SATA/RAID Card and I get home and don't even wanna mess with the crap.

That 70 bucks coulda went towards a mobo and I'd be pwnsaucing noobs =/

Man I'm pissed. Someone buy this mobo now.


----------



## donimo

Hi all, lurked for a bit, convinced me to build a system!

Have a couple issues, can't seem to get over 2.8 at all, I went as high as 1.45v on the core, still wont go, I can boot into windows at 3.0 but orthos fails right away...

I notice that even unloaded the Vcore is lower than what I set it at (1.375set is 1.34actual), but even compensating for this it is unstable, I am happy with 2.8 I guess, but I bought all this stuff to try and get up around 3.4-3.6....

I have a TRUE on the way...


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
I'm really missing RAID now, I wish I would have spent the extra 30 bucks and got the DS3R.

I stopped by Fry's and noticed they had Seagate 320GB SATA/300's on sale for 64.99 each and picked up the last two..

Spent 70 bucks on a SIIG SATA/RAID Card and I get home and don't even wanna mess with the crap.

That 70 bucks coulda went towards a mobo and I'd be pwnsaucing noobs =/

Man I'm pissed. Someone buy this mobo now.

$70??








You know you could have gotten one for half the cost online? I bought mine for $32 a few months back, and someone else bought one for $24 recently. Take the one you bought back and buy one online!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *donimo* 
Hi all, lurked for a bit, convinced me to build a system!

Have a couple issues, can't seem to get over 2.8 at all, I went as high as 1.45v on the core, still wont go, I can boot into windows at 3.0 but orthos fails right away...

I notice that even unloaded the Vcore is lower than what I set it at (1.375set is 1.34actual), but even compensating for this it is unstable, I am happy with 2.8 I guess, but I bought all this stuff to try and get up around 3.4-3.6....

I have a TRUE on the way...

You need more than just vcore overclocking... you need DDRv, FSB, and MCH voltage to be adjusted as well. Try bumping those voltages up one at a time and see if that helps. Also, make sure your memory multiplier is set to 2.0.


----------



## donimo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
You need more than just vcore overclocking... you need DDRv, FSB, and MCH voltage to be adjusted as well. Try bumping those voltages up one at a time and see if that helps. Also, make sure your memory multiplier is set to 2.0.










I have the ddr at +.3v, Mem is at 2.0 multi

One thing I was wondering though, I have this same board upstairs on an e6750 rig (staying stock unfortunatly) and it is at 333 FSB wit no voltage changes, so why would I hve to up my voltages to get to that point? I get Vcore, but why would the MCH and FSB need Volt bumps for 300 if they run at stock upstairs at 333?

Anywhoo, just seems that almst everyone gets to at least 3.0 wit no issues,, then a crap shoot after that, I couldnt even get to 2.5 without a Vcore bump...


----------



## NP2H

Well guys, I think I've reached about as far as I'm willing to go for right now.

Final:

q6600 @ 3.6ghz, 1.456V
g.skill DDR2 800 @ 4-4-4-12, 2.0V
FSB +0.1V, MCH +0.1v
8800GT @ 750/1899/2000

3dMark: 14589
SuperPI: 14s

<sig for screenies>

Thanks for everyones help! Sorry for constantly having you update the main post Spike! =\\ ( +REP by the way!)


----------



## tensionz

If you get 3GB-4GB of RAM would you still set it at 2.0 in Bios? Just wondering because I might get another 2GB G.Skill soon.


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
If you get 3GB-4GB of RAM would you still set it at 2.0 in Bios? Just wondering because I might get another 2GB G.Skill soon.

Yes. 2.0 is just setting the speed of the ram, if you have all bars the same then nothing to worry about. Just have them like what you have right now should be fine.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
If you get 3GB-4GB of RAM would you still set it at 2.0 in Bios? Just wondering because I might get another 2GB G.Skill soon.

You should be aware that you may have to loosen your RAM timings though. Generally speaking, it's not a good idea to fill all your RAM slots when overclocking as it will negatively impact performance.

If you still decide to get more RAM, make certain it's the same brand and the same default speed/timings as your original RAM.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


You should be aware that you may have to loosen your RAM timings though. Generally speaking, it's not a good idea to fill all your RAM slots when overclocking as it will negatively impact performance.

If you still decide to get more RAM, make certain it's the same brand and the same default speed/timings as your original RAM.



It might depend on the situation. I have 2 of these boards and all 4 slots are filled on both and I haven't had any problems at all. One is OC'd to 3.4Ghz (could go higher, but was happy with that) and the other to 3.3Ghz (maxed out, cheap power supply on this one).


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


It might depend on the situation. I have 2 of these boards and all 4 slots are filled on both and I haven't had any problems at all. One is OC'd to 3.4Ghz (could go higher, but was happy with that) and the other to 3.3Ghz (maxed out, cheap power supply on this one).


Aye, that's why I said 'generally speaking'. I've seen people post they've had no problems, but I've seen a lot more post they couldn't get satisfactory results.

Of course, this is purely anecdotal and I can't speak from personal experience, so I guess tensionz should probably give far more weight to your post than mine.


----------



## tensionz

What about if I just used 3GB then? Doesn't XP only read that much anyways? Or can you unlock it through paging file or something.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tensionz*


What about if I just used 3GB then? Doesn't XP only read that much anyways? Or can you unlock it through paging file or something.


Mine is reading 3.5.


----------



## ssilvia

I went from 2x1gb sticks to 4x1gb sticks on this board. I had to loosen out my timings from 4-4-4-12 to 5-5-5-15. Other than that I didn't have any problems.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tensionz*


What about if I just used 3GB then? Doesn't XP only read that much anyways? Or can you unlock it through paging file or something.


Any 32 bit OS is only capable of addressing a maximum of 4 GB of memory. However, some of this address space is taken up by hardware, so in reality, depending on your hardware, when you have 4GB of RAM installed on a 32 bit OS, you'll see (and be able to use) anywhere from 2.7 to around 3.5 GB of it.


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Often you can boot with a bad stick of RAM, but as soon as you OC, you put added stress on the system, and this can reveal the bad RAM. Let us know what you find out.


Just ran memset for 47hrs, came up with 0 errors.


----------



## BNelson

Thanks to you guys I got my system (Q6600) running stable at 3.2ghz. I got a new video card Zotac 8800gt 512MB AMP edition and it is a dog. GPU-Z reports the PCI express running at x1 instead of x16. 3DMark06 was 4608. Is this because the PCI express frequency is locked down at 100? I have a 630w Raidmax PSU. My old video card reports x16 in GPU-Z. I uninstalled the driver,ran driver cleaner in safe mode including CAB cleaner then reinstalled driver 169.21. Flashed the Motherboard BIOS to F6 and intalled the newest intel chipset driver.
Any suggestions before I RMA.

Found the problem.
On the card just above all the PCI-e contacts is a cap or diode and looking at it from the back the first 3 from left to right are broken off. Acually 2 are missing and the third one is hanging by one end.
RMA time.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## tensionz

Alright, thanks.


----------



## tekster

anyone know why i get a bsod, 0x00000124, when i try to run prime95 when im at 3.4ghz?


----------



## guisar

I just purchased a P35-DS3L which has an 8800GT and Q6600 installed (upgrade time!). I built this with high expectations however the board seems unable to overclock or really change ANY of the default settings (clock, memory, voltage, PCI-E frequency, etc) in BIOS. I can use easytune to push the CPU to about 2.8 but any changes to overclocking related parameters in the BIOS results in double boot and having the parameters reset to default. ANyone else have this happen? Is there a cure? I'm pretty bumbed about this at the moment- take the whole shine off the new system.


----------



## JapanJohn

I got my system installed although it was a huge uphill fight with Windows Vista.

I was o'clocked to 3.4 GHz but that was at work and my office is generally pretty cool. Brought the computer home and had a crash or two so I backed it off to 3.24 GHz. Maybe a better cooler might get me back to 3.4 but I'm not sure I care. That's quite a step up from 1.8.

Here's my results.

John

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=296776


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guisar* 
I just purchased a P35-DS3L which has an 8800GT and Q6600 installed (upgrade time!). I built this with high expectations however the board seems unable to overclock or really change ANY of the default settings (clock, memory, voltage, PCI-E frequency, etc) in BIOS. I can use easytune to push the CPU to about 2.8 but any changes to overclocking related parameters in the BIOS results in double boot and having the parameters reset to default. ANyone else have this happen? Is there a cure? I'm pretty bumbed about this at the moment- take the whole shine off the new system.

Usually this occurs when you don't change the memory multiplier to its base of 2.00 (or whatever you need to keep your memory under it's normal clock speeds).

Check that feature out in the bios and let us know what happens.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JapanJohn* 
I got my system installed although it was a huge uphill fight with Windows Vista.

I was o'clocked to 3.4 GHz but that was at work and my office is generally pretty cool. Brought the computer home and had a crash or two so I backed it off to 3.24 GHz. Maybe a better cooler might get me back to 3.4 but I'm not sure I care. That's quite a step up from 1.8.

Here's my results.

John

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=296776

Sounds like you're playing a guessing game. It's definately important to monitor your core temperatures atleast when you're overclocking. I run 64-bit Vista Ultimate. Use Core Temp, and use f8 during startup to disable driver signature enforcement to be able to run it.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekster* 
anyone know why i get a bsod, 0x00000124, when i try to run prime95 when im at 3.4ghz?

From my experiences with about the same setup, it's a memory failure, or not enough processor voltage.

At 3.4ghz, you're 378 x 9 I'm assuming. Make sure your memory multiplier is at 2.00.

Also, for maximum stability, you're going to need to make sure the memory timings are at 5-5-5-15. Ctrl-F1 at the main bios will unlock the memory settings.

Your Vcore will probably be approximately 1.45 in BIOS, memory +0.2v, FSB +0.1V, and maybe (g)MCH +0.1 as well.


----------



## tekster

should i run prime95 with 'round of checking' checked? b/c at the voltages you gave me to try i get an error, Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4, what does that mean?

in cpu-z it says my vcore is 1.376, and in the bios its set to 1.45, my mem timings are 5-5-5-15, what could it be that causes the error?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *guisar* 
I just purchased a P35-DS3L which has an 8800GT and Q6600 installed (upgrade time!). I built this with high expectations however the board seems unable to overclock or really change ANY of the default settings (clock, memory, voltage, PCI-E frequency, etc) in BIOS. I can use easytune to push the CPU to about 2.8 but any changes to overclocking related parameters in the BIOS results in double boot and having the parameters reset to default. ANyone else have this happen? Is there a cure? I'm pretty bumbed about this at the moment- take the whole shine off the new system.

To add to what NP2H suggested, check your memory voltage as well. Make sure you bump it up to your memory's rated voltage (default is 1.8 volts on this board).


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekster*


should i run prime95 with 'round of checking' checked? b/c at the voltages you gave me to try i get an error, Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4, what does that mean?

in cpu-z it says my vcore is 1.376, and in the bios its set to 1.45, my mem timings are 5-5-5-15, what could it be that causes the error?



Yes, run with it checked. That's just Prime95 checking and reporting any errors. I believe if you run without it checked it won't report errors and you won't know if your rig passes or fails.

If you still can't get it to run without error, then bump up your vcore again. Mine's at 1.47 in the BIOS in order to get stability at 3.6 GHz. Once you get to a certain point, it starts to take quite a bit more voltage to get a stable overclock and you may need to up your FSB and MCH voltages as well, as NP2H suggested.


----------



## tekster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Yes, run with it checked. That's just Prime95 checking and reporting any errors. I believe if you run without it checked it won't report errors and you won't know if your rig passes or fails.

If you still can't get it to run without error, then bump up your vcore again. Mine's at 1.47 in the BIOS in order to get stability at 3.6 GHz. Once you get to a certain point, it starts to take quite a bit more voltage to get a stable overclock and you may need to up your FSB and MCH voltages as well, as NP2H suggested.


thanks, i bumped the voltage a little higher and its stable so far in prime95 and no bsod


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
To add to what NP2H suggested, check your memory voltage as well. Make sure you bump it up to your memory's rated voltage (default is 1.8 volts on this board).

Thank you kindly, that did slip my mind


----------



## guisar

I had the DDR set for +.4 which should be 2.2 I believe. I can only set the multiplier to 2.4 (667 @ the stock clock). I've tried swapping out memory, changing slots, etc. I've verified that what seems to be causing the problem is either changing the CPU clock to enabled or trying to fix the PCI-E clock to anything other than Auto. Any other ideas/suggestions?


----------



## JapanJohn

More on my overclock of my E2160. I had 'er up to 3.4 (9x378) and had some problems so I stepped back down to 3.24.

Went to the local geek shop here in Okinawa today and picked up a thermaltake Big Typhoon cooler roughly the size of New Hampshire and installed it. Lucky me. I just put the system together and I had to pull it back up to install the cooler. And it was darn near impossible to get one of the tightening nuts on. I think I left a little skin on the case but it'll grow back. And yes, I realize now that I should've mounted the cooler while I had the mobo out.

My temps went down about 10 degrees and I juiced back up to 3.4 GHz and have run Orthos for about 6 hours now with no problems. I might see if I can go a little further with it.

Thanks for the great info gents.

John


----------



## JapanJohn

Results of my overclock validated by CPUZ http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=297287

Stable on Orthos for about 9 hours now.

John


----------



## vtx_

I just updated my bios to F7 and now cpu-z is reading my multi as 6 instead of 8 on my e2140. I am running at 375x8, but cpu-z reads 375x6. This happen to anyone else? It is version 1.42

Another problem I am having is that I can't seem to get 400x8 stable. My motherboard runs stable at 400fsb at all stock volts, but if I try to boot at 400x8 it won't even post. It's weird because 375x8 is completely stable at less than stock volts, but I can't even get it to post at 400x8 with 1.425 vcore and +.2 mch and +.2fsb.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Farmerjoe

I've got the P35 DS3P and just wanted to know whether or not it's got the same default memory voltage (1.8v) as the DS3L does, and is there any way to check what your current memory voltage is at?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farmerjoe*


I've got the P35 DS3P and just wanted to know whether or not it's got the same default memory voltage (1.8v) as the DS3L does, and is there any way to check what your current memory voltage is at?


I'm reading in articles that the native memory voltage is 1.8v.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtx_*


I just updated my bios to F7 and now cpu-z is reading my multi as 6 instead of 8 on my e2140. I am running at 375x8, but cpu-z reads 375x6. This happen to anyone else? It is version 1.42


Did you turn of EIST after updating the BIOS?

Quote:



Another problem I am having is that I can't seem to get 400x8 stable. My motherboard runs stable at 400fsb at all stock volts, but if I try to boot at 400x8 it won't even post. It's weird because 375x8 is completely stable at less than stock volts, but I can't even get it to post at 400x8 with 1.425 vcore and +.2 mch and +.2fsb.

Any Suggestions?


RAM synced at 1:1 ratio? (2.0 memory multiplier)

Have you raised your default RAM voltage to whatever your recommended voltage for that particular RAM is?


----------



## i2kdave

What's the general consensus on the northbridge heatsink for this board? Do most of you replace it, or is it good enough?


----------



## c230k

Hey guys, just came across another review for the DS3L, just wanna share with u guys








http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...-p35-ds3l.html


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i2kdave*


What's the general consensus on the northbridge heatsink for this board? Do most of you replace it, or is it good enough?


I haven't stumbled across any programs that work with 64-bit Vista to monitor the temperature. I do occassionally take the case door off and touch the heatsink / memory and it seems to be pretty cool, and I've got a decent overclock on the FSB, with +0.1v on FSB and (g)MCH.

I feel dirty not knowing exactly how it is; shots in the dark = $$.


----------



## c230k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i2kdave*


What's the general consensus on the northbridge heatsink for this board? Do most of you replace it, or is it good enough?


I replaced it with a waterblock since it's only an extra 30 dollars. From what I heard, it is not that hot but I am not clear myself since I am still waiting for my CPU and have not boot my motherboard yet. If you don't want to replace it, u can always get a little fan for couple dollars and put it on top of the heatsink to make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c230k*


...since I am still waiting for my CPU...


Hey, when you get that bad boy installed, keep us updated. I'm very interested to see how they perform.


----------



## Kwang

Hello,

intro..(just some inside info)

First off I wanna say what a great site and thread this is and because of this thread I chose the this board. I am new to overclocking and building intels most of my pc building exp was with the ole socket A AMD's and socket 754. I have finally given in and switch to intel!! (funny part is I used to work in a moms and pops shop by the intel campus and would wear a AMD shirt just so they could harrass me, LOL) Anyway the build went ok ran into a few bumps (mostly user error) everything install and loaded Vista 64 Ult (both first time exp). So I got everything fired up and install OS and drivers and started the long hunt for compatible free software (wow what a pain didn't know most things seem to hate the 64bit ver).

issue..(what i am having questions on?)

Now the fun stuff, time to overclock and get this machine running as best as I can. Now this is the first time overclocking never wanted to really mess with it before but another reason I chose the C2D was how well it could overclock even on stock. Now not being a complete fool I start going to all the overclocking sites and tomshardware, anandtech and few others. All of them had a how to overclock core 2 duo guides. The first thing I noticed was that all the sites advised getting these tools..

CPUZ - works great..
Prime95.v25.5 - can't get it to work or even install in vista 64 ( there home site says its not compatible even though I have seen screenshots of people using it, guess i am doing something wrong)
Orthos - haven't tried heard it puts too much stress on the PC.
Coretemp - can't get it to work with Vista 64 get werid signature errors that keep popping until I reboot.
Speedfan - got that too work but don't understand it - even read the help guide, I must be a dummy cause I still don't get it.

Now from all the reading and checking what so many others have done and tested all mostly different this is what I did....

My BIOS

Advanced BIOS Settings...

Hard Disk Boot Priority [Press Enter]
First Boot Device [Floppy]
Second Boot Device [Hard Disk]
Third Boot Device [CDROM]
CPU Hyper Threading [Enabled] - this good?
Boot Up Floppy Seek [Disabled]
Boot up Num-Lock [Disabled]
Password Check [Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T Capability
Limit CPUID Max. to 3 [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) [Enabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) [Enabled[
Virtualization Technology [Enabled] - what is this?
Full Screen LOGO Show [Enabled]
Init Display First [PEG]

PC Health..
Everything is disabled but the CPU temp warning set that to the 60c option (Figured it can't Hurt)

M.I.B Tweak..

Robust Graphic Booster [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio [7]
CPU Host Clock Control [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz) [ 400 ]
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) [100]
C.I.A.2 [Disabled]

System Memory Multiplier [2.00x]
Memory Frequency (MHz) [ 800 ]
Performance Enhance [Standard]

DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) [Manual] - Belive this is the speed of my ram.
- CAS Latency Time [ 4 ]
- DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [ 4 ]
- DRAM RAS# Precharge [ 4 ]
- Precharge Delay (tRAS) [ 12 ]

- ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD) [Auto ]
- Bank WRITE to READ Delay [ Auto ]
- Write to Precharge Delay [Auto ]
- Refresh to ACT Delay [0 ]
- Read to Precharge Delay [Auto ]
- tRD [ Auto ]
- tRD Phase Adjustment [ Auto ]

System Voltage Control [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control [+0.3] - From what i understand my ram is at 2.2v so i belive this is correct.
PCI-E OverVoltage Control [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control [Normal]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [Normal]
CPU OverVoltage Control [1.150V] - Decided to underclock since I am running on a stock cooler, read a guy who had my same setup get good results with prim 95 at that voltage.
Normal CPU Vcore [ 1.35V ]

Most of these settings were based on what most people were settiong there settings to...

few things in the bios did make sense...

in power mgt there was like a hpec which was enabled and another that had 32bit and 64, according to manual set it to 64 because of the OSso i did. In preiphals set everything at default leaving the usb and legacy stiff at default if there is any recommended suggestions please let me know...

Sorry about such a long post soo many questions wasn't sure where to begin(been brewing on these for a week). Also in case I didn't mention I would like a 1:1 ratio basically wanna to overclock the system so its stable and cool with a stock cooler. Not into how far I can push the machine don't have the proper cooling for somthing like that. The machine's purpose is to game and become my new main PC. So am I doing things correctly, what can I do better and lastly what software can I run to verify stability. Last night just for the heck of it I installed crysis and turned everything up on highest and set aa to 4 and it ran kinda tad bit sliggish but night and day from my previous good ole clawhammer. Anyway sorry about such a long post and I appreciate all you can answer, thanks

Kwang.


----------



## Leaf_Killer

new F8a beta bios for GA-P35-DS3L has been released on the gigabyte website!

I'm running it now, it hasn't seemed to fix the vdroop problem under load however.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=13293


----------



## vtx_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Did you turn of EIST after updating the BIOS?

RAM synced at 1:1 ratio? (2.0 memory multiplier)

Have you raised your default RAM voltage to whatever your recommended voltage for that particular RAM is?


Did all of that. It wouldn't reach 3.2 before the update either. I know the motherboard and ram can do 400fsb no problem because I did it with a lower multi.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kwang* 
Hello,
Coretemp - can't get it to work with Vista 64 get werid signature errors that keep popping until I reboot.

*You have to push F8 when you are booting so that you can pick "Disable Driver Signature Enforcement" It's a Vista feature that throws a wrench into a lot of programs without proper driver certificates.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kwang* 
Speedfan - got that too work but don't understand it - even read the help guide, I must be a dummy cause I still don't get it.

*I've never gotten speedfan to work properly with Vista 64bit, besides, it's inaccurate for multiple core processors.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kwang* 
CPU Hyper Threading [Enabled] - this good?

*Hyperthreading is the way a single core processor simulates multiple cores. If you have a multi-core processer, disable it.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kwang* 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) [Enabled]

*If you're going to overclock, turn this feature off so that the processor runs at its highest frequency setting at all times.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kwang* 
Virtualization Technology [Enabled] - what is this?

*It allows you to run multiple OS's and Applications in seperate partitions.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kwang* 
System Voltage Control [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control [+0.3] - From what i understand my ram is at 2.2v so i belive this is correct.

*Native memory voltage on this board is 1.8v, so you need +0.4V DDR for 2.2v.*

NP2H


----------



## Kwang

Hello NP2H,

Heya, thanks fer answering some of my questions. Just wanna make sure so
1. set the ram volt at +4
2. so disable CPU enchance halt (c1e), also noticed that CPU EIST aka speedstep is enabled too should I disable that as well?
3. disable CPU hyper thread.
4. I will try going into boot options when I get home disable dse and launch core temp and uninstall speedfan.
5. Any programs you recommend that will work for checking stability and work on vista 64?
6. And lastly how does everything else look? Any other suggestions on changes?

Thanks

Kwang.


----------



## c230k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Hey, when you get that bad boy installed, keep us updated. I'm very interested to see how they perform.


I have seen a lot of reviews of the E8500 retail chips and they all hit 4G+ and I can't wait til I get the CPU and see how the DS3L does with it. My only concern is whether or not the DS3L will support the 0.5 multiplier and I hope it does.


----------



## NP2H

1. set the ram volt at +4

*Yes*

2. so disable CPU enchance halt (c1e), also noticed that CPU EIST aka speedstep is enabled too should I disable that as well?

*Yes*

3. disable CPU hyper thread.

*Yes*

5. Any programs you recommend that will work for checking stability and work on vista 64?

*I use 3dmark06, super pi, and a heavily multithreaded game (i.e. Crysis). I -think- Prime95 works if you right-click and run it as an administrator.*


----------



## bazookajoe

Hello,
Well i just ordered a D3L and a Q6600. my problem is that i cant change the FSB at all. If i change it to 9x267 it will post then right after that it would reboot and default back to the original setting. i set my dram voltage to required settings.i even turned off EIST and the C1 thing. i went as far as setting the vcore voltage to 1.45 (i think default at 1.23) are there any other settings i need to change before i start messing with the FSB? any help would be appreciated.

my setup
DS3L ver 2.0 F7 bios
Q6600 G0 stepping
g skill PC8000 2.0-2.1v


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leaf_Killer* 
new F8a beta bios for GA-P35-DS3L has been released on the gigabyte website!

I'm running it now, it hasn't seemed to fix the vdroop problem under load however.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=13293

How did you go about running the F8 Beta BIOS? I downloaded and extracted it, but can't get the BIOS update program (that came with the Gigabyte disc) to install it.


----------



## i2kdave

I've installed all the drivers for this motherboard that came on the CD, but in device manager under 'other devices' it says 'audio device on high definition audio bus' with a question mark next to it, like there's no driver installed. My audio works fine, so I don't understand what it's talking about. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i2kdave*


I've installed all the drivers for this motherboard that came on the CD, but in device manager under 'other devices' it says 'audio device on high definition audio bus' with a question mark next to it, like there's no driver installed. My audio works fine, so I don't understand what it's talking about. Anybody have any ideas?



There's 2 different types of supported audio on the board. One is HD Audio, and one is AC97.

Check into your connections and see what you've got hooked up.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bazookajoe*


Hello,
Well i just ordered a D3L and a Q6600. my problem is that i cant change the FSB at all. If i change it to 9x267 it will post then right after that it would reboot and default back to the original setting. i set my dram voltage to required settings.i even turned off EIST and the C1 thing. i went as far as setting the vcore voltage to 1.45 (i think default at 1.23) are there any other settings i need to change before i start messing with the FSB? any help would be appreciated.

my setup
DS3L ver 2.0 F7 bios
Q6600 G0 stepping
g skill PC8000 2.0-2.1v



the q6600 I just picked up has a VID of 1.275. Don't go supercharging your system with that much voltage until you know what's going on- you should really only change it at the smallest increments at a time.

Check and see what your memory multiplier is set at; it should start at 2.00 when you're focusing on the processer overclock.

Also, make sure the speed enhancing settings of the motherboard are turned down (i.e. Robust VGA, CIA2, Performance Enhance)


----------



## tekster

im at 3.4ghz, 1.47 vcore, memory +0.2v, FSB +0.1V, and (g)MCH +0.1. first time i ran prime95 only for an hour (i needed the comp) and no errors, then i tried again later that day when i wasnt doing anything and it got an error after 5 min, what could cause that :| (it was the Rounding was 0.5 yada yada)


----------



## vtx_

It means it's not stable... The tests don't always run the same they do random calculations so it may have started with a calculation that caused an error that you never encountered earlier. You want to be able to run prime for at least 6 hours


----------



## i2kdave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
There's 2 different types of supported audio on the board. One is HD Audio, and one is AC97.

Check into your connections and see what you've got hooked up.

I just have speakers hooked up to the green speaker-out jack.


----------



## tekster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtx_* 
It means it's not stable... The tests don't always run the same they do random calculations so it may have started with a calculation that caused an error that you never encountered earlier. You want to be able to run prime for at least 6 hours

i know it means its not stable but looking at my voltages and what why do you think it would be failing? i mean, 1.475 vcore and its not stable at 3.4ghz? the temps are fine as well. and my mem timings are 5-5-5-15, so im confused :/


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekster* 
i know it means its not stable but looking at my voltages and what why do you think it would be failing? i mean, 1.475 vcore and its not stable at 3.4ghz? the temps are fine as well. and my mem timings are 5-5-5-15, so im confused :/

Could be Vdroop. Check the temperatures, up the voltage a little bit more. 1.475 in the BIOS is NOT 1.475 Vcore in the system.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i2kdave* 
I just have speakers hooked up to the green speaker-out jack.

You probably just need to install the latest Realtek HD Audio drivers, even if it does say that you already have them.


----------



## tekster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Could be Vdroop. Check the temperatures, up the voltage a little bit more. 1.475 in the BIOS is NOT 1.475 Vcore in the system.

so when it says the q6600 vcore can up to 1.5v it doesnt mean 1.5 in bios, it means 1.5 in the system? i was afraid of going over 1.5 due to it saying thats the max


----------



## c230k

Was bored and took some pictures...put some extra heatsinks on my motherboard too








Still waiting for my E8500 and RadSupport


----------



## Leaf_Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


How did you go about running the F8 Beta BIOS? I downloaded and extracted it, but can't get the BIOS update program (that came with the Gigabyte disc) to install it.


I simply extracted it and flashed in windows using @BIOS which i downloaded from the Gigabyte website. It just worked fine. I was flashing from F6 however.


----------



## vtx_

Here are my overclocking results so far:

E2140 - 388x8 stable @ 1.350vcore 
DDR2 +.1v
All other voltages @ stock

Rest of specs in sig.

94% overclock on stock cooling so far


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekster*


so when it says the q6600 vcore can up to 1.5v it doesnt mean 1.5 in bios, it means 1.5 in the system? i was afraid of going over 1.5 due to it saying thats the max


The voltage shown by CPUZID or HWMonitor is Vcore. Yes, actual VCORE is lower than BIOS VCORE because of vdroop; you're safe to go higher. Just watch your temperatures, your computer will tell you when it's hurting









With 7 case fans, aftermarket CPU cooler, and thermal paste, my rig usually idles around 35-40C and loads max 58-59C and my Vcore is 1.44V via CPUZID and HWMonitor.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtx_*


Here are my overclocking results so far:

E2140 - 388x8 stable @ 1.350vcore 
DDR2 +.1v
All other voltages @ stock

Rest of specs in sig.

94% overclock on stock cooling so far



















Looks like you still have some room to spare if those are load temps.

Intel says 73.2, so I wouldn't push past max 71. Great Job!







Now get yourself an aftermarket CPU cooler and kick back with your feet up while your rig shows you its fool potential


----------



## vtx_

Load temps are actually around 65 when I'm running Orthos. The 61 is just due to fluctuation. I am having a hard time even getting it to post at 400x8 though


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtx_* 
Load temps are actually around 65 when I'm running Orthos. The 61 is just due to fluctuation. I am having a hard time even getting it to post at 400x8 though









Probably going to have to bump FSB +0.1v atleast, and perhaps even (g)MCH (Northbridge).

Past that, you may have to loosen the memory timings.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c230k*


Was bored and took some pictures...put some extra heatsinks on my motherboard too








Still waiting for my E8500 and RadSupport


Does your radiator always sit in an open window? That is hilarious.


----------



## vtx_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Probably going to have to bump FSB +0.1v atleast, and perhaps even (g)MCH (Northbridge).

Past that, you may have to loosen the memory timings.

Nope. I have tried both @ +.2v and nothing. Plus the board and memory can run 400 fsb without voltage increases. Ran them at 400x6 with no problems... so it seems to be a problem with the processor.

Btw, what kind of temps does the Freezer 7 give you?


----------



## c230k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Does your radiator always sit in an open window? That is hilarious.

Yes it always sits there since I never close the window. The weather here in Vancouver is pretty good. Shouldn't waste the opportunity to cool my radiator better


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c230k* 
Yes it always sits there since I never close the window. The weather here in Vancouver is pretty good. Shouldn't waste the opportunity to cool my radiator better









Hey, c230k, I'm over here in Surrey! Nice to see another lower mainlander.


----------



## c230k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Hey, c230k, I'm over here in Surrey! Nice to see another lower mainlander.










That's nice!
I live in Richmond


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c230k*


That's nice!
I live in Richmond










Me too! But.. Richmond.. in Virginia.. in US..


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtx_*


Nope. I have tried both @ +.2v and nothing. Plus the board and memory can run 400 fsb without voltage increases. Ran them at 400x6 with no problems... so it seems to be a problem with the processor.

Btw, what kind of temps does the Freezer 7 give you?


Well I'm using that and 7 case fans.. stock I idle around 25C and overclocked it's 35-40C and 58C MAX under load.


----------



## eXtr3m3

Heya!I own one of these babys







...its awsome...but i need some good OC software besides Easy Tune...because i'm kinda sick of BIOS







...help anyone?


----------



## tekster

well i bumped up my vcore and now i think im finally stable at 3.4ghz :>:> (waiting on prime95 to finish in a few hours to make sure) then maybe ill go for the 3.6







, but we'll see how temps are etc


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekster* 
well i bumped up my vcore and now i think im finally stable at 3.4ghz :>:> (waiting on prime95 to finish in a few hours to make sure) then maybe ill go for the 3.6







, but we'll see how temps are etc

I run 3.4GHz stable @ 1.3125v in BIOS. However, to run @ 3.6GHz stable I have to bump it to around 1.43v which give me more heat than I'd like to live with. My water cooling setup comes on the 21st of this month so hopefully I can keep my OC higher.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXtr3m3* 
Heya!I own one of these babys







...its awsome...but i need some good OC software besides Easy Tune...because i'm kinda sick of BIOS







...help anyone?

Most overclocking enthusiasts encourage you to stay away from software based overclocking









IMO, stick to the bios. It's hard to find good 'generalized' software that is 'specific' enough to tweak your board properly.

I hate the stuff that came with this board.


----------



## Outfitter540

Hey, I have this board and have looked through a fair amount of the pages. Who is running 4 sticks of ram and what did you need to do to run them (if anything)?

Edit: Yea do all of your OCing in the BIOS, doing it via software is the worst, especialy the included software.


----------



## Coelocanth

I don't have 4 sticks in my board, but are you having specific problems with yours?


----------



## Outfitter540

No, I have just read many times over about users having to go through great lengths to get 4 sticks to work. I currently dont have 4 sticks but may upgrade soon.


----------



## i2kdave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
You probably just need to install the latest Realtek HD Audio drivers, even if it does say that you already have them.

This must be a common problem, b/c gigabyte actually has it in their FAQ. Unfortunately, their solution doesn't work.









http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Mot...spx?FAQID=2538

The weird thing is, it's like there's 2 of them being recognized or something. I even have 2 "Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio" entries in device manager. I'm not too worried, since my sound works fine, but it just irks me to have an uninstalled device in device manager.


----------



## cpttripps

I just built a new system on the DS3L and I had the same problem with the realtek audio. Follow the instructions on this page, it worked for me at least:

http://www.gbt-tech.co.uk/Support/Mo...spx?FAQID=2538


----------



## i2kdave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cpttripps*


I just built a new system on the DS3L and I had the same problem with the realtek audio. Follow the instructions on this page, it worked for me at least:

http://www.gbt-tech.co.uk/Support/Mo...spx?FAQID=2538


I've actually tried this about 4 times. When I get to the part where you re-install the drivers, it prompts for a reboot, and when it boots back up, windows says it's found new hardware again and asks me to install the driver.


----------



## jsonbass

I just ordered this board. It will be sweet. My PSU has an 8-pin CPU power connector and this board takes 4 pin. My cable can be split apart to two 4-pins though so I think I should be alright. My only concern is that it looks like the other 4-pin will be hanging over the screw on the mobo, I just hope it doesn't arc and shock my cable or something lol.


----------



## Outfitter540

Zip tie it to the other 4 pin, thats what I did


----------



## BrotherTheodore

I've just assembled a system, specs are in sig. I would like to try and attain a stable overclock higher than 3.2 but no matter how much voltage I add windows will not successfully boot. I seem to be experiencing a lot of trouble trying to use the 8x multiplier. I cannot get windows to successfully boot up at 8x400 even with high voltage (1.4->1.47).

My memory timings are 5-5-5-15 and the memory multiplier is usually set at 2 or 3. The memory is running at 2V.

Right now using it at 3ghz with 9x333 1.25V (V in bios) and Prime95'd it for 12 hrs. I can do 9x356 (3.2ghz) with around 1.3V (bios), but it seems less stable. I can get computer to boot up at(3.3ghz) 9x370 @1.4V (bios) but prime fails pretty fast. I have tried to boot up at 3.4 with 9x380 with 1.475V (bios) but booting fails. I know that the way I set the Vcore in bios will be lowered (vdroop) in windows. So should I simply continue to pump up Vcore in bios? I am a bit hesitant to set it to 1.5v or higher, but is it necessary? I have a Tuniq Tower 120 and temps are not a problem.

Any ideas on settings I can change or input on your Q6600 running above 3.2ghz stable with FSB,Vcore, and ram timings gladly appreciated.


----------



## Outfitter540

what bios revision are you using?


----------



## BrotherTheodore

F6 Revision


----------



## vtx_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsonbass*


I just ordered this board. It will be sweet. My PSU has an 8-pin CPU power connector and this board takes 4 pin. My cable can be split apart to two 4-pins though so I think I should be alright. My only concern is that it looks like the other 4-pin will be hanging over the screw on the mobo, I just hope it doesn't arc and shock my cable or something lol.


I wouldn't worry about it. The only part that will touch the board is plastic... all of the metal parts of the connector are contained on the inside.


----------



## cpttripps

I have a couple questions about the DS3L...

The board supports PCI Express x16 video cards. I'm currently running the GeForce 8800 GTS 320 MB which is x16. If I upgrade to one of the newer cards that run on PCI Express 2.0 or whatever, will it still work with this board or am I going to have to get a new one?

Also, are there any good guides out there to overclocking this board? Also, how do I figure out which BIOS version I have?


----------



## rcf22

CPU-Z will report the BIOS version... Just select the BIOS tab on it.

OC'ing this board is very similar to any other... Raise the FSB in small increments, bump up the voltage when you need to. This is a pretty stable board, so OC'ing up to around 3.0-3.2 on a Q6600 should be attainable very easily.

Also, I can't definitively say about PCI Express 2.0, but nothing is mentioned in the manual about it. That leads me to believe it is an unsupported feature, otherwise it would be, well, featured. If I understand 2.0 correctly, it is backwards compatible, but will run at x16 speed, so just the same as a 1.0 card. I guess if you got a 2.0, it would be ready for a new mobo, but video cards become obsolete even faster than motherboards.

Buying for the future = impossible.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrotherTheodore*


I've just assembled a system, specs are in sig. I would like to try and attain a stable overclock higher than 3.2 but no matter how much voltage I add windows will not successfully boot. I seem to be experiencing a lot of trouble trying to use the 8x multiplier. I cannot get windows to successfully boot up at 8x400 even with high voltage (1.4->1.47).

My memory timings are 5-5-5-15 and the memory multiplier is usually set at 2 or 3. The memory is running at 2V.

Right now using it at 3ghz with 9x333 1.25V (V in bios) and Prime95'd it for 12 hrs. I can do 9x356 (3.2ghz) with around 1.3V (bios), but it seems less stable. I can get computer to boot up at(3.3ghz) 9x370 @1.4V (bios) but prime fails pretty fast. I have tried to boot up at 3.4 with 9x380 with 1.475V (bios) but booting fails. I know that the way I set the Vcore in bios will be lowered (vdroop) in windows. So should I simply continue to pump up Vcore in bios? I am a bit hesitant to set it to 1.5v or higher, but is it necessary? I have a Tuniq Tower 120 and temps are not a problem.

Any ideas on settings I can change or input on your Q6600 running above 3.2ghz stable with FSB,Vcore, and ram timings gladly appreciated.


1.1v in CPU-Z is very low even with droop. My CPU-Z says 1.264v (1.3125v in BIOS)@ 3.4GHz. You might be getting some really high droop. I would forget your RAM and just run it at 1:1 and stock timings until you get your CPU overclock satisfied. 2v should be fine for your memory. I can boot at 3.9GHz, but I might just have a lucky chip or something. 3.4GHz should definitely be attainable for you though.


----------



## UnCuTRaW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cpttripps*


I have a couple questions about the DS3L...

The board supports PCI Express x16 video cards. I'm currently running the GeForce 8800 GTS 320 MB which is x16. If I upgrade to one of the newer cards that run on PCI Express 2.0 or whatever, will it still work with this board or am I going to have to get a new one?

Also, are there any good guides out there to overclocking this board? Also, how do I figure out which BIOS version I have?


These PCI-E 2.0 cards will work on this MOBO. PCI-E 2.0 is backwards compatable. Currently the only boards on the market with PCI-E 2.0 are the X38 chipsets. X48 is coming soon and is even listed on Newegg already.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Just tried running it 1:1, with original ram timings, could not get it to boot up at 3.4 (9x378). Tried your 1.3125 voltage then kept upping it, but Vista wouldn't boot. I wonder if I have something wrong set in the bios? I have EIST disabled, and PCI Express setting is at 100. As far as hardware, the only real anomaly I have is a 7300 LE card to hold me over until I can get an 8800, that couldn't possibly be factoring in in anyway, right?


----------



## Outfitter540

try disabling the C1E function also


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Yeah it's disabled now. Anyone know if the F7 or F8a updates for the bios provide any OC'ing improvement over the F6?


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrotherTheodore*


Yeah it's disabled now. Anyone know if the F7 or F8a updates for the bios provide any OC'ing improvement over the F6?


I didn't notice any improvement, but you might as well update to the F7 at least. I was also wondering, when you go up to 1.45v in BIOS, what does CPU-Z say for volts?


----------



## Phillysteve

Where in the BIOS is the ram divider located? I have looked all through it and I do not see anything that looks like 1:1 1:2 2:3 etc etc..


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Set the voltage to 1.45v in bios and CPUZ says 1.360


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phillysteve* 
Where in the BIOS is the ram divider located? I have looked all through it and I do not see anything that looks like 1:1 1:2 2:3 etc etc..

Ram divider is a calculated ratio, sometimes stated that way in the bios and sometimes not.

In our bios, there is no immediate reference to "ram divider".

If your processor runs at 400 x 9 and your memory is running at 800 mhz, then you're 1:1 because the processor clocks at 400 mhz and the memory clocks at 400 mhz (800 / 2), which would be a Multiplier of 2.00 in the bios.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phillysteve*


Where in the BIOS is the ram divider located? I have looked all through it and I do not see anything that looks like 1:1 1:2 2:3 etc etc..


For this BIOS it's in M.I.T. and it's called System Memory Multiplier (SPD). Once you get in there, scroll up or down, as the numbers are not in order.


----------



## Phillysteve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


Ram divider is a calculated ratio, sometimes stated that way in the bios and sometimes not.

In our bios, there is no immediate reference to "ram divider".

If your processor runs at 400 x 9 and your memory is running at 800 mhz, then you're 1:1 because the processor clocks at 400 mhz and the memory clocks at 400 mhz (800 / 2), which would be a Multiplier of 2.00 in the bios.


Oh ok. Thanks! Currently it appears mine is set at 2:3. Should I get to 1:1 since I am having trouble(BOSD's) just trying to get to 3GHZ(333X9)?


----------



## coburn

Hi!
I'm new to overclocking and have just built this system:
GA-P35-DS3L
PNY 8600GTS 256MB
2.33GHz Conroe 1333FSB
1gig (1 stick) of crucial Ballistix DDR2800 ram (another identical stick on the way)

My problem is that if i enter the bios and push the fsb beyond 800Mhz the system crashes within 30min...sometimes just freezes....sometimes reboots.
CPU temp is only 30C. Should i be increasing voltage to the chip even though i'm well under the 1333 FSB this chip is rated for?
If i leave it at 800Mhz it runs for hours and hours playing crysis etc. so i believe the system is basically sound in that respect.

Thanks for any help/links/info.

Coburn


----------



## Phillysteve

THANKS!!!! Set my divider to 1:1, set my FSB to 333 and BAM! Stable!.....so far


----------



## rly

question: just bought all the parts needed to build my computer

E6300
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
2x1GB pc6400 crucial ballstix D9's
hd3870

but i can't seem to get a stable setting can you guys recommend me something. trying to get above 3.2ghz


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coburn*


Hi!
I'm new to overclocking and have just built this system:
GA-P35-DS3L
PNY 8600GTS 256MB
2.33GHz Conroe 1333FSB
1gig (1 stick) of crucial Ballistix DDR2800 ram (another identical stick on the way)

My problem is that if i enter the bios and push the fsb beyond 800Mhz the system crashes within 30min...sometimes just freezes....sometimes reboots.
CPU temp is only 30C. Should i be increasing voltage to the chip even though i'm well under the 1333 FSB this chip is rated for?
If i leave it at 800Mhz it runs for hours and hours playing crysis etc. so i believe the system is basically sound in that respect.

Thanks for any help/links/info.

Coburn


What chip have you got? 2.33 GHz isn't enough info (at least not for me).

What do you mean your FSB is at 800 MHz? What did you set your FSB value at in your BIOS (the CPU Host Frequency setting)? Was that set at 200?

Did you set your RAM voltage to the recommended value for your RAM?

Have you set your PCI Express Frequency manually to 100 MHz?

Once we get this figured out, maybe we can get you going on a good OC.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rly*


question: just bought all the parts needed to build my computer

E6300
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
2x1GB pc6400 crucial ballstix D9's
hd3870

but i can't seem to get a stable setting can you guys recommend me something. trying to get above 3.2ghz


Okay, you don't indicate what (if anything) you've done so far, so I'm going to assume you haven't done anything yet.

I recommend the following:

Go into Advanced BIOS Features and disable CPU EIST Function as well as CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E). These are power saving functions and may possibly interfere with overclocking. You can try to enable them again after you get your final stable overclock and see if it holds.

Go to M.I.T.

- Manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz.
- Go to CPU Host Clock Control and set it to Enabled. 
- I believe your chip's multiplier is x7, so check that it's set at that value in CPU Clock Ratio.
- Go to System Memory Multiplier and set it at 2.0. This will give you a 1:1 ratio of your FSB/RAM. For now, leave it at that even though it will clock your RAM slower at stock speeds.
- Go to System Voltage Control and set it to Manual (don't worry about the flashing warning that comes up. It's just telling you you're in control).
- Go to DDR2 OverVoltage Control and set the value to your memory's recommended voltage. The default on this board is 1.8 volts, so if your memory is rated for 2.1 volts, you'll need to set this at +.3 volts (this will ensure your memory is stable.
- Go to CPU Host Frequency and check what value it's at. It should be at 266 for your stock speed. To get a 3.2 GHz clock speed, you'll need to have your FSB set at 457, so to get above this, you're going to have to go higher than that. This is going to mean your RAM will be overclocked to 914 MHz. Check to make sure your RAM can handle this overclock (it probably will, but I'm not going to say it will for certain. You should make sure). You may need to go with a different multiplier in order to clock your RAM slower or your RAM may limit your overclock. You'll have to experiment with that as I don't know the settings in the BIOS for all the different divider values.

Don't jump to this 457 FSB value immediately. Start slow (maybe 300 for your first setting) and go up by 10 MHz at a time. Test with Prime95 after each FSB increase. When you get to the point it's just not stable, go into CPU Voltage Control and bump up your voltage one notch. Test again. Rinse and repeat.

If you're really pushing that chip, you may have to add a notch or two to your FSB OverVoltage Control, your (G)MCH OverVoltage Control and maybe your PCI OverVoltage Control. But this is getting beyond my ken, so I recommend you research this aspect if you find you have to go this route.

Watch your temps! If you don't have an aftermarket heatsink on your chip, I highly recommend you invest in it. Once you start getting into a higher core, your temperatures will go up dramatically.

Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coburn*


Hi!
I'm new to overclocking and have just built this system:
GA-P35-DS3L
PNY 8600GTS 256MB
2.33GHz Conroe 1333FSB
1gig (1 stick) of crucial Ballistix DDR2800 ram (another identical stick on the way)

My problem is that if i enter the bios and push the fsb beyond 800Mhz the system crashes within 30min...sometimes just freezes....sometimes reboots.
CPU temp is only 30C. Should i be increasing voltage to the chip even though i'm well under the 1333 FSB this chip is rated for?
If i leave it at 800Mhz it runs for hours and hours playing crysis etc. so i believe the system is basically sound in that respect.

Thanks for any help/links/info.

Coburn



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


What chip have you got? 2.33 GHz isn't enough info (at least not for me).



Conroe 2.33ghz Dual Core is the Intel e6550.

I used to own a e6300, Conroe 1.866 Dual Core, which normally ran at 266 x 7 so yours is probably 333 x 7. I could easily bump mine from 266 to 300 without messing with any voltages.

You said your FSB is 800 Mhz, meaning you're running 200 x 7 or 1.4ghz? I think you're misunderstanding something, because if your FSB is 800 Mhz, it's either 200 x 7 = 1.4ghz or 800 x 7 = 5.6ghz









Intel FSB's are quad pumped, the external clock on a cpu is actually FSB / 4. For example, my FSB is running at 1600 Mhz, which is 400 Mhz clock, so my processor runs at 400 Mhz x 9 (native multiplier, you can't change) or 3.6ghz.

I would think your chip is native to 333 x 7, which is 2.33ghz. You should be increasing the 333 clock speed in the motherboard to overclock. You may have to lower the RAM multiplier so that you don't fail due to memory. Report back so we can help further. Also, like Coelocanth suggested, lock your PCI bus speed at 100 mhz.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phillysteve*


THANKS!!!! Set my divider to 1:1, set my FSB to 333 and BAM! Stable!.....so far










Sounds good. Just to be clear, in order to produce the 1:1 Ram Divider, you set the memory multiplier so that your actual ddr speed / 2 equals the actual clock speed (FSB / 4).

Congrats!

[edit]

Also, one thing to add- I looked up your memory a bit and saw that very few people are overclocking it. However, there are claims that it runs stable at 4-4-4-15 ram timings with an increase in voltage.

If it seems stable now, I'd run memtest to test the memory as well. Remember, just passing this doesn't mean it's 100% stable either









Some things to consider: Ctrl-F1 at the main bios screen unlocks memory timings and such in the MIT menu. Look and see if the board automatically set the ram timings to 5-5-5-18. Also, the required voltage for them is 1.8v so if the voltage control is set to "normal" then it is properly set to 1.8v. These are supposed to happen automatically with atleast the F6 bios.

If you're feeling brave, you can try lowering the ram timings to 4-4-4-15 and bumping the voltage. Just be careful; I haven't found a very effective way to read temperatures on the north bridge or the memory / memory controller. Some people touch the memory / heatsinks and suggest that if you can't hold your finger on it for 10 seconds then it is overheated.

I use DDR2 800 CAS5 g.skill memory. When I'm running 400 FSB, sometimes I can set the timings to 4-4-4-12 with higher voltage, sometimes I can't







I've never run into a problem of damaging the RAM, as I've run it at the highest of 2.3 when it's rated for 1.8-2.0, but that's not to say it's not possible. Just listen to your computer, she'll tell you when she's hurting


----------



## Demion

Help!

For some reason Windows (and CPU-Z) isn't recognizing the overclocked bios settings.

Please see my system specs below, but I have a E2180 and a GA-P35-DS3-L. I had a 3.0Ghz OC running for a couple of days, but was getting some errors in Orthos and my temps were a little high. Last night I tried tweaking the SPD, FSB and Vcore a little, and CPU-Z now shows ONLY 2.0Ghz. My bios shows the following:

Robust Graphics Booster: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio: 10X
CPU Frequency: 3.0Ghz
CPU Host Frequency: 300
PCI Express Frequency: 100
CIA2: Disabled
Performance Enhance: Standard
System Memory Multiplier (SPD): 3.00
System Voltage Control: Manual
DDR OverVoltage Control: +0.1V (memory is rated at 1.9V)
PCI-E OVerVoltage Control: Normal
FSB OverVoltage Control: Normal
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control: Normal
CPU Voltage Control: 1.4V

C1E: Disabled
TM2: Disabled
EIST: Disabled

This is my first OC system, but I had it working for a few days at these specs, and now, no matter what I change in the BIOS, nothing shows up as changed in CPU-Z. My system is still running at stock 2.0Ghz.

I've tried putting my BIOS back to default values and then changing them from there, but no improvement.

Anybody have any ideas of what is going on here and how I can fix it?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rly*


question: just bought all the parts needed to build my computer

E6300
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
2x1GB pc6400 crucial ballstix D9's
hd3870

but i can't seem to get a stable setting can you guys recommend me something. trying to get above 3.2ghz


*The first thing I recommend is going into your user control panel on this forum and putting your information into your system setup. It'll make it much easier on your future posts so you don't have to repeat what hardware you're running each time, and you won't have to worry about leaving off vital information









Memory info for you:

Not sure what the "d9" is, but all pc2-6400 crucial ballistix (per their website) runs at 4-4-4-12 memory timing and 2.2v. Make sure you've set DDR voltage to +0.4v so the memory is properly supplied with voltage.

*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Okay, you don't indicate what (if anything) you've done so far, so I'm going to assume you haven't done anything yet.

I recommend the following:

Go into Advanced BIOS Features and disable CPU EIST Function as well as CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E). These are power saving functions and may possibly interfere with overclocking. You can try to enable them again after you get your final stable overclock and see if it holds.

Go to M.I.T.

- Manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz.
- Go to CPU Host Clock Control and set it to Enabled. 
- I believe your chip's multiplier is x7, so check that it's set at that value in CPU Clock Ratio.
- Go to System Memory Multiplier and set it at 2.0. This will give you a 1:1 ratio of your FSB/RAM. For now, leave it at that even though it will clock your RAM slower at stock speeds.
- Go to System Voltage Control and set it to Manual (don't worry about the flashing warning that comes up. It's just telling you you're in control).
- Go to DDR2 OverVoltage Control and set the value to your memory's recommended voltage. The default on this board is 1.8 volts, so if your memory is rated for 2.1 volts, you'll need to set this at +.3 volts (this will ensure your memory is stable.
- Go to CPU Host Frequency and check what value it's at. It should be at 266 for your stock speed. To get a 3.2 GHz clock speed, you'll need to have your FSB set at 457, so to get above this, you're going to have to go higher than that. This is going to mean your RAM will be overclocked to 914 MHz. Check to make sure your RAM can handle this overclock (it probably will, but I'm not going to say it will for certain. You should make sure). You may need to go with a different multiplier in order to clock your RAM slower or your RAM may limit your overclock. You'll have to experiment with that as I don't know the settings in the BIOS for all the different divider values.

Don't jump to this 457 FSB value immediately. Start slow (maybe 300 for your first setting) and go up by 10 MHz at a time. Test with Prime95 after each FSB increase. When you get to the point it's just not stable, go into CPU Voltage Control and bump up your voltage one notch. Test again. Rinse and repeat.

If you're really pushing that chip, you may have to add a notch or two to your FSB OverVoltage Control, your (G)MCH OverVoltage Control and maybe your PCI OverVoltage Control. But this is getting beyond my ken, so I recommend you research this aspect if you find you have to go this route.

Watch your temps! If you don't have an aftermarket heatsink on your chip, I highly recommend you invest in it. Once you start getting into a higher core, your temperatures will go up dramatically.

Anyway, hope this helps.










*

Again, excellent suggestions.

The only thing I'd like to add for *_"rly"_* is that you need to be careful with jumping 10Mhz at a time on the FSB. It's not too bad for this motherboard and the e6300 (I used to use it) because the motherboard usually recovers itself and we know what they're capable of, but it's good practice to start with maybe 5Mhz at a time and drop it to 1-2Mhz at a time at higher speeds.

Also, the e6300 is rated for 1.866ghz, or 266 x 7. You're asking a lot out of it to run stable at 3.2ghz, especially if you don't have an aftermarket CPU cooler. I would suggest shooting for 2.8ghz, 400 clock speed, so it's safer and runs 1:1 with memory, but I wouldn't even do that without atleast monitoring temperatures regularly. You may even have to loosen the memory timings to 5-5-5-15 in order to do this. Use ctrl-f1 at the main bios screen to unlock extra features in MIT. *


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demion*


Help!

For some reason Windows (and CPU-Z) isn't recognizing the overclocked bios settings.

Please see my system specs below, but I have a E2180 and a GA-P35-DS3-L. I had a 3.0Ghz OC running for a couple of days, but was getting some errors in Orthos and my temps were a little high. Last night I tried tweaking the SPD, FSB and Vcore a little, and CPU-Z now shows ONLY 2.0Ghz. My bios shows the following:

Robust Graphics Booster: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio: 10X
CPU Frequency: 3.0Ghz
CPU Host Frequency: 300
PCI Express Frequency: 100
CIA2: Disabled
Performance Enhance: Standard
System Memory Multiplier (SPD): 3.00
System Voltage Control: Manual
DDR OverVoltage Control: +0.1V (memory is rated at 1.9V)
PCI-E OVerVoltage Control: Normal
FSB OverVoltage Control: Normal
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control: Normal
CPU Voltage Control: 1.4V

C1E: Disabled
TM2: Disabled
EIST: Disabled

This is my first OC system, but I had it working for a few days at these specs, and now, no matter what I change in the BIOS, nothing shows up as changed in CPU-Z. My system is still running at stock 2.0Ghz.

I've tried putting my BIOS back to default values and then changing them from there, but no improvement.

Anybody have any ideas of what is going on here and how I can fix it?


Does the boot screen show your chip as over clocked?

Also, does it power on and power off a few times after you set the overclock settings?

You're trying to run memory rated for 800 Mhz at 900Mhz (300FSB x 3.00 DDR multiplier) at standard voltage, and that may be an issue that's causing the motherboard to revert your settings when you don't realize it. I would suggest starting with the multiplier at 2.00 for 600 Mhz to see if you can get a stable OC again, and then bumping to it to 2.50 so it will run at 750, the closest you will get to a 1:1.

Use ctrl-f1 at the main bios screen to open your extra settings up in MIT. Check to see if it's set automatically to 5-5-5-12. Some claim to run it at 4-5-4-12 at 2.0v, which is what i'd be more likely to try in order to speed it up rather than the 900mhz clock speed.


----------



## c230k

Hi guys, i just picked up a Q6600 G0. Picked up a 25.5" yesterday so dont' really wanna dump more $$$ on a E8500 and the E8400's performance could not amaze me. I overclocked the cpu to 3.2G with 1.328v in windows. Prime stable with load temp 31 33 28 30. However, I could not seem to get the cpu over 3.4G. 
My Crucial Ballistix 1066 are running at 4-4-4-12 (tighter timing since don't need the full speed) since I am only using 1:2, which means don't need the 1066 speed. I tried giving it 1.425V in bios but doesn't load windows at 3.6G. Should I try to give it more juice????

Also, my motherboard's bios is version f5. Which version of bios do you guys recommend???


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c230k*


Hi guys, i just picked up a Q6600 G0. Picked up a 25.5" yesterday so dont' really wanna dump more $$$ on a E8500 and the E8400's performance could not amaze me. I overclocked the cpu to 3.2G with 1.328v in windows. Prime stable with load temp 31 33 28 30. However, I could not seem to get the cpu over 3.4G. 
My Crucial Ballistix 1066 are running at 4-4-4-12 (tighter timing since don't need the full speed) since I am only using 1:2, which means don't need the 1066 speed. I tried giving it 1.425V in bios but doesn't load windows at 3.6G. Should I try to give it more juice????

Also, my motherboard's bios is version f5. Which version of bios do you guys recommend???


I'm running F5 with a q6600 G0.

1.425V in bios usually will not load windows. I use 1.4875 in bios which is 1.45 vcore. Your temperatures are fine if the load temps are 30, so up the voltage some more.

I would set FSB to 400, bios cpu voltage to 1.4875, memory multiplier to 2.5, and use the standard ddr voltage and timings. You can work on the tighter timings, lowered multiplier, and lowering voltages a bit once you've got a stable cpu overclock.


----------



## c230k

I set my vcore in bios to 1.5125v
under prime 95 reading in cpu is only 1.408-1.424v
i got some horrible vdroop on my board 

I don't really feel comfortable pushing the vcore any higher until I get my radsupport to hold my radiator up on the top of the case. Basically I am running 2 less fans in my case and do not have anything blowing at my ram and vreg. Probably try it again after I get everything setup on Monday and try to push it higher to see if the vdroop gets better.


----------



## rly

i have it now stable at:

E6300 @3.21Ghz/1.376v
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L F6
Visiontek ATI HD3870 512MB
2X1GB Crucial Tracer @DDR2 1142
OCZ XTC cooler, Noctua NF-S12-800
Heatware: elyrly (78-0)


----------



## coburn

Thanks for all of the responses. I've entered the settings suggested:
system memory multiplier:2
DDR2 overvoltage control: +0.4 to make a total of 2.2V
cpu host frequency: 266

I ran cpu-z and it says that my chips "multiplier" is 6.
CPU-z is also saying my memory is running at 4:5:5:15. (2GB of crucial ballistix DDR2 800 at 2.2V)

Is the multiplier of 6 the number "M.I.T" is looking for as CPU clock ratio?
My CPU clock ratio right now is set at 7 and the computer is working but i'm not sure which is correct for my E6650 2.33GHz G0 (65nm).

A little more reading and i might start to understand this stuff!

Thanks

Also, for NP2H you're right my FSB is not 800Mhz. At 266(x4) its running at 1064Mhz







.
coburn


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coburn* 
Thanks for all of the responses. I've entered the settings suggested:
system memory multiplier:2
DDR2 overvoltage control: +0.4 to make a total of 2.2V
cpu host frequency: 266

I ran cpu-z and it says that my chips "multiplier" is 6.
CPU-z is also saying my memory is running at 4:5:5:15. (2GB of crucial ballistix DDR2 800 at 2.2V)

Is the multiplier of 6 the number "M.I.T" is looking for as CPU clock ratio?

Correct. The reason CPU-z is showing 6 is probably because of EIST. In your BIOS, go to Advanced BIOS Features and look for the CPU EIST Function. If you disable it, you should see your multiplier at 7 in CPU-z after that. This function is simply a power saving option, which reduces your multiplier when your computer is idle. As soon as you put load on your system, it will switch off and give you the full multiplier. It doesn't hurt anything, but if it's enabled there's a possibility it can interfere with your overclocking. I recommend disabling it until you've reached your final overclock. If you want to turn it on after that, then go ahead and see if it interferes with your stability.


----------



## AYM2k

p35 ds3l with f7 bios
q6600 g0 water cooled
2gb crucial ballistix ddr2 800

I am at 9x333 so 3.0 ghz with 1.3v to processor (according to BIOS)

I have memory timing really lose at 5 5 5 20, because 2.5 is the lowest

memory multiplier.... so its at ddr2 1000 and I have memory voltage at +.5 for

2.3v ( in PC Health Status it reports my ddr voltage at like 2.08...)

*Why is 2.5 the lowest memoery multiplier I can use???*

I will probably try upping cpu voltage and pushing higher, but I am anxious

about memory.....


----------



## c230k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AYM2k* 
p35 ds3l with f7 bios
q6600 g0 water cooled
2gb crucial ballistix ddr2 800

I am at 9x333 so 3.0 ghz with 1.3v to processor (according to BIOS)

I have memory timing really lose at 5 5 5 20, because 2.5 is the lowest

memory multiplier.... so its at ddr2 1000 and I have memory voltage at +.5 for

2.3v ( in PC Health Status it reports my ddr voltage at like 2.08...)

*Why is 2.5 the lowest memoery multiplier I can use???*

I will probably try upping cpu voltage and pushing higher, but I am anxious

about memory.....

Did you try to scroll down the menu??
I am using f8a and i can choose 2.0 and some other ratios. I am using PC8500 Ballistix too. I use +.2 for my ram and it is stable with 4 4 4 12 timing.


----------



## AYM2k

I guess I could update BIOS now, but currently that option is not available,

in fact it scrolls down with increasing multipliers auto, 2.5, 3, ....

I have the pc2 6400 ddr2 800 2x1 GB 240 pin unbuff dimm

hmmm.....I think I will run some stress tests before I continue my overclocking...


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AYM2k*


I guess I could update BIOS now, but currently that option is not available,

in fact it scrolls down with increasing multipliers auto, 2.5, 3, ....

I have the pc2 6400 ddr2 800 2x1 GB 240 pin unbuff dimm

hmmm.....I think I will run some stress tests before I continue my overclocking...


Double check before you decide to update your BIOS. The 2.0 multiplier is down the list and out of sequence. Scroll all the way down the list.


----------



## Criswell

Sorry to leave you guys but I just got a good deal on 320GB hard drives for 64.99 each and jumped on it. Unfortunately as you know the DS3L does not have a RAID chipset so I went for a bit of an upgrade









I'll always remember you DS3L! Always in my heart









I'll see you guys on the Dark side!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


Sorry to leave you guys but I just got a good deal on 320GB hard drives for 64.99 each and jumped on it. Unfortunately as you know the DS3L does not have a RAID chipset so I went for a bit of an upgrade









I'll always remember you DS3L! Always in my heart









I'll see you guys on the Dark side!


Nooooooooo! What about a RAID card? Traitor!


----------



## losttsol

You could have at least stayed in the Giga-hood. We've got some Raid around here somewhere. You had to make an Asus out of yourself. We see how you are.


----------



## AYM2k

thanks guys

I am now at 3.6 ghz thanks to the "hidden" 2x multiplier I found, lol

I am using 400fsb x 9 for 3.6 ghz
400 x 2 for memory of ddr800 with timings of 4 4 4 12

It took sometime to get the settings to boot b/c everytime I save settings in bios

it would reboot and would be stuck on a black screen...so I turn off by holding power

button, then it would turn back on but report cpu speed at 3ghz...I enter bios and see

settings are 400x9....so I save and quit again....wont restart so I turn off

well now I am wondering what voltage to give the cpu.... I have it set to 1.3375, but pc health

status shows vcore around 1.3 and cpu z says 1.39

edit - prime 95 failed with 4 threads after about 20 min.... I tryed upping all voltages

(temps still sub 60) but no luck, so I am gonna test it now at 3 using a 2.4x multi on mem

9x 333 = 3 ghz
2.4x 333 = 800 mhz


----------



## njikolaj

Hello to everyone, and lets break with a question









My english is not so good, but I think you could understand it.









I have: C2D 2140 (stock cooler) on a DS3L, Transcend 1+1GB DDR2 800, Cooler Master 500W... etc. Bios version F7.

I tried overclocking... and...
C1E: Disabled
TM2: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
Robust Graphics Booster: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio: 8
CPU Frequency: 2.64Ghz
CPU Host Frequency: 333
PCI Express Frequency: 100
CIA2: Disabled
Performance Enhance: Standard
Memory: 825 MHz
System Voltage Control: Manual
DDR OverVoltage Control: +0.2V
PCI-E OVerVoltage Control: Normal
FSB OverVoltage Control: Normal
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control: Normal
CPU Voltage Control: 1.3625 V

Everything was good, and stable, I played Crysis for hours...
At next morning I started the comp... three unsuccessfull boot up, and then everything changed to default...

Then I tried with smaller amount of oc...
FSB 275, everything else the same...
At next boot same - returning to default...

My stabil (and permanent







) oc is at 250 FSB, anything above that - as you know, returning to default...

Anyone know anything about this issue? Bad processor, bad M/B, or I'm not looking on something?

I wanted at least that 2.64 GHz...

Help... pleaseeee.


----------



## Coelocanth

Greetings Njikolaj!

The only thing I can think of to quickly try is raising your vcore (CPU Voltage Control). It's entirely possible that your chip's just not getting quite enough voltage to remain stable. As well, you may want to look at your memory. It seems from what you've posted that it's not running at a 1:1 ratio. Maybe try setting your System Memory Multiplier to 2.0 and see if that helps as well. This will make your memory run slower than its actual rating (it will run at 667 MHz if you get your FSB to 333), but it may help with stability and chances are you won't take a big performance hit, especially if you make sure your timings are at stock values (you may even be able to tighten them).

See if that helps, and good luck!


----------



## firemaker

Currently building a rig for a friend using this board. I hope its up to the task on a Q6600 that I intend to try and reach 3.6Ghz on air. I'll see how far I get.


----------



## c230k

I overclocked to 3.4Ghz on my Q6600 with 1.55v in bios which is around 1.5v in windows and 1.47v on load and I need all those voltage in order for it to stable p95. Can't really complain since it is a 1Ghz overclock, but just wondering if there is any other way to tweak the motherboard so I can get higher clock since I am greedy or is my cpu already reaching the limit. My ram is at around DDR 1100 speed at 5 5 5 15 timing with +0.3v. FSB and MCH voltage are both +0.1v. I even gave it a crazy 1.6v bios vcore to the cpu and can't p95 stable too. Also, is there anyway to fix the vdroop? It is a bit silly for my board. I disabled all 3 power saving things already. Thanks!

I am running my stuff on water already, even with that 1.5vcore, my load is only around 40-45C on all cores. Wondering if f6 of f7 will give better overclocking.


----------



## njikolaj

Coelocanth, Vcore at how high? I dont want to burn anything...

Its very weird to work for a whole day, than after restart> default speeds... If the Vcore is not enough, why it works at all??


----------



## Miller31

got this board friday ..upgraded from p5wdh asus was have some problems with it..my new GA-P35-DS3L booted right up runnin at 9 x 400 3600 its rockin ..my corsair 8500 ram is rated at 2.1 volts have it set at 0.4 in bios in hardware monitoring in the bios and cpuz it says its at 2.08 should i up it?


----------



## dleccord

i will be buying this board with the e2200 and ocz gold PC2-6400 GX XTC Rev 2.... any comments?

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...d_gx_xtc_rev_2


----------



## desktop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Connor3400*


I'm thinking about getting this board, along with G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 ram, C2D e6750, and pop in my old 7600gt all in the Antec 900 case. Would those be alright?


I've got the exact same components as you - except for the case; I bought a Ultra m998. Great minds must think alike, eh?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Connor3400*


Would you recommend this over most of the other LGA775 boards for building on a budget?


Yes. After four weeks of exhaustive research on mobos, RAM, CPUs, and graphic cards I can say this is the best budget board out there.

SgtSpike, thanks for the heads up on the SATA DVD drive. I had no idea they even made those until I read your post. I found a really nice Lite-On SATA DVD drive on Newegg for a decent price. I may buy two of these.

Seems just about every reviewer I've found who has this board is using the G.SKILL RAM. Must be good stuff.

New Build Goodies:
Ultra m998
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz
G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Microsoft Windows XP Home w/SP2B
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200 RPM SATA Drive
Seagate Barracuda 300GB 7200 RPM SATA Drive
Ultra X-Connect 500W PSU


----------



## Connor3400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desktop* 
I've got the exact same components as you - except for the case; I bought a Ultra m998. Great minds must think alike, eh?

Oh, but of course!









Is the G.Skill RAM really that good at the price? Seems like it's practically stealing! Are their any really noticable improvements/differences over the G.Skill to say getting like Corsair XMS or Crucial Ballistix that are around like $60-$70?


----------



## darcness

I don't think you'll gain anything by going with the G.Skill over any other type of RAM. At that price point, they are all basically the same thing. The cheap G.Skill DDR2-800 (red spreaders) is great for budget systems. I'm using it and like it. It just doesn't OC really at all. About 825MHz is max for it. But for the money, it does the job just fine.

Basically all of the RAM in the same price range is going to get you about the same. It's not until you hit the G.Skill HZ's that you really have RAM you can push to high OC's. But with a budget board and budget CPU, 800MHz is more than you need anyway.


----------



## desktop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Connor3400* 
Oh, but of course!









Is the G.Skill RAM really that good at the price? Seems like it's practically stealing! Are their any really noticable improvements/differences over the G.Skill to say getting like Corsair XMS or Crucial Ballistix that are around like $60-$70?

The XMS2 and Ballistix are for OCing. The G.SKILL is just all around good RAM at a decent price.


----------



## Connor3400

Cool, thanks!

Was thinking somewhere along those lines lol


----------



## desktop

See, great minds ....


----------



## Raizy

I might be one of the people who has the hard-boot overclocking problem. However, I did something that might have caused the problem. I was going to open my case and check my connections so I decided to turn off my PSU and unplug it.

After I was finished looking inside the case, I tried to turn on my system and I noticed the fan started spinning really fast in 2 or 3 cycles (I forgot exactly). When I finally got into windows I checked CPU-Z and it had my clock settings back to default. I only had a mild overclock done at 10 x 250.

Does the BIOS reset / clears CMOS if you turn off / unplug the PSU ?


----------



## tekster

ive reached my happy place


----------



## c230k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekster* 
ive reached my happy place
























Nice overclock tekster, just wondering is your cpu p95 stable??? One of my cores always crap out if I don't go up to 1.48 windows vcore when i run P95 
Also, which version of bios are you running? Thanks!


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miller31* 
got this board friday ..upgraded from p5wdh asus was have some problems with it..my new GA-P35-DS3L booted right up runnin at 9 x 400 3600 its rockin ..my corsair 8500 ram is rated at 2.1 volts have it set at 0.4 in bios in hardware monitoring in the bios and cpuz it says its at 2.08 should i up it?

No, the board only offers 0.1v increments, not 0.01v. Unless you're seeing stability issues and you find out the ram can take the extra voltage, just leave it be.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c230k* 
I overclocked to 3.4Ghz on my Q6600 with 1.55v in bios which is around 1.5v in windows and 1.47v on load and I need all those voltage in order for it to stable p95. Can't really complain since it is a 1Ghz overclock, but just wondering if there is any other way to tweak the motherboard so I can get higher clock since I am greedy or is my cpu already reaching the limit. My ram is at around DDR 1100 speed at 5 5 5 15 timing with +0.3v. FSB and MCH voltage are both +0.1v. I even gave it a crazy 1.6v bios vcore to the cpu and can't p95 stable too. Also, is there anyway to fix the vdroop? It is a bit silly for my board. I disabled all 3 power saving things already. Thanks!

I am running my stuff on water already, even with that 1.5vcore, my load is only around 40-45C on all cores. Wondering if f6 of f7 will give better overclocking.

So, you're saying that it IS stable at 1.55Vcore BIOS and nothing less and NOT 1.6 Vcore BIOS?

Sounds to me like you're running into stability issues with something else. I run 3.6ghz at 1.4875 Vcore BIOS.

I'd lower the multiplier on the memory just for giggles and see if that helps to try to narrow down the problem. I also don't up the voltages on the others unless I'm tightening the timings on my RAM.


----------



## NP2H

I use DDR2-800 G.Skill 1x4gb with CAS 5; I can tighen the timings to 4-4-4-12 if I'm running 333 FSB with 1:1, but I haven't stabilized them at all if the timings are tighter or the DDR speed is > 800 MHZ.

Overall, I'm happy with them, though. Yeah, I could go for some ddr2 800 (or better) that has timings better than 5-5-5-15, but I'll live for the price


----------



## losttsol

You might want to clear CMOS and try again. Also, run your memory at (2), which is actually 1:1 while you're trying to get a stable CPU overclock.


----------



## desktop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Yeah, I could go for some ddr2 800 (or better) that has timings better than 5-5-5-15, but I'll live for the price









For the price this is a steal: CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) with timings of 4-4-4-12 for $77.00


----------



## desktop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Yeah, I could go for some ddr2 800 (or better) that has timings better than 5-5-5-15, but I'll live for the price









For the price this is awesome RAM: CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) with timings of 4-4-4-12 for $77.00

(sorry for the double post...this board is wiggy)


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dleccord*


i will be buying this board with the e2200 and ocz gold PC2-6400 GX XTC Rev 2.... any comments?

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...d_gx_xtc_rev_2


bump.


----------



## packardhell1

I love my mobo, but I'm getting sick of looking at the Gigabyte splash screen when booting. I had to uninstall my ATI drivers, and now my PC takes 20 minutes to boot







Nothing else has changed. Do you think my mobo is going, or could something else be at fault? All my parts were brand new as of Nov 2007. Thanks


----------



## tekster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c230k* 
Nice overclock tekster, just wondering is your cpu p95 stable??? One of my cores always crap out if I don't go up to 1.48 windows vcore when i run P95 
Also, which version of bios are you running? Thanks!

i think i took that ss just before i upped the vcore a tad, its like 1.47ish and stable, ran overnight (10 and a half hours) with no errors or warnings

packardhell1: how is the visiontek 3870?


----------



## Raizy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raizy*


I might be one of the people who has the hard-boot overclocking problem. However, I did something that might have caused the problem. I was going to open my case and check my connections so I decided to turn off my PSU and unplug it.

After I was finished looking inside the case, I tried to turn on my system and I noticed the fan started spinning really fast in 2 or 3 cycles (I forgot exactly). When I finally got into windows I checked CPU-Z and it had my clock settings back to default. I only had a mild overclock done at 10 x 250.

Does the BIOS reset / clears CMOS if you turn off / unplug the PSU ?


Nevermind, I turned my computer on this morning and the settings were saved. I guess turning off the PSU resets the CMOS too.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *packardhell1* 
I love my mobo, but I'm getting sick of looking at the Gigabyte splash screen when booting. I had to uninstall my ATI drivers, and now my PC takes 20 minutes to boot







Nothing else has changed. Do you think my mobo is going, or could something else be at fault? All my parts were brand new as of Nov 2007. Thanks









Unless you're just leading into the 20 minute boot problem, you do know that screen is optional right? Would probably be a good shot at fixing it if you disabled it to see what the computer's doing at the time of the boot. Full Screen Logo I believe.

A lot of people (myself included, next time around) uninstall drivers and then safe-boot and use another program (DriverCleaner ? I forget the name) to make sure the drivers are wiped before updating. You could always try that, but it sounds like you're having issues elsewhere. For a quick elimination, make sure you don't have any storage devices connected via USB when you're booting (thumb drives, IPOD's, etc.) sometimes that causes a problem depending on your BIOS configuration.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raizy* 
Nevermind, I turned my computer on this morning and the settings were saved. I guess turning off the PSU resets the CMOS too.

Unplugging the PSU will not affect CMOS settings; that's why there is a CMOS Battery on your motherboard. However, that being said, you may need to look into replacing the CMOS battery. Also, check the two pins on the board for CMOS Reset. Make sure there's no jumper and they aren't touching.

I've never run into the problem that you (and several others) have described. The only thing I've run into is when the motherboard recovers itself from a failing overclock and disables some of the settings to get it to reboot again.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desktop* 
For the price this is awesome RAM: CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) with timings of 4-4-4-12 for $77.00

(sorry for the double post...this board is wiggy)

I wasn't terribly interested in 2 gigs for $77 (I'm running 4gigs) but $34 for 2 gigs after rebate sure makes them more tempting


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
i will be buying this board with the e2200 and ocz gold PC2-6400 GX XTC Rev 2.... any comments?

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...d_gx_xtc_rev_2


Processor looks good, maybe want to consider more CACHE though.

Memory looks good, but I don't know much about it. Reading the reviews on Newegg, some people have trouble overclocking it and some people can't boot their board with it because the board defaults to 1.8v and it requires 2.1v. I'd suggest checking the corsair memory linked above for $34 for 2 gigs, better latencies and better track record.


----------



## packardhell1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Unless you're just leading into the 20 minute boot problem, you do know that screen is optional right? Would probably be a good shot at fixing it if you disabled it to see what the computer's doing at the time of the boot. Full Screen Logo I believe.

A lot of people (myself included, next time around) uninstall drivers and then safe-boot and use another program (DriverCleaner ? I forget the name) to make sure the drivers are wiped before updating. You could always try that, but it sounds like you're having issues elsewhere. For a quick elimination, make sure you don't have any storage devices connected via USB when you're booting (thumb drives, IPOD's, etc.) sometimes that causes a problem depending on your BIOS configuration.

First, thank you for the reply. Second, I do keep a USB thumb drive (for my college stuff) in the front USB port at all times (and my WD MyBook 250GB USB external drive). I will start taking the thumb drive out when I'm going to reboot. I can see how that would be an issue - I didn't even think of that









Third, I know I can take the screen off and I probably should. I was going to wait until I started overclocking, but I think I'll be doing it sooner. Thanks







+ rep


----------



## MrBogard

Hey guys--I have a semi-urgent question:

The E8400 is finally in stock at newegg (woot) and I'm getting primed to place my order. I'm pretty excited, and while I'm still a little worried about getting a compatible BIOS for this motherboard, I'm sure I can figure out a solution if I don't.

My question is about ram. I was thinking about going with 4gb with this kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122 but I was wondering if anyone had any insight on RAM they could share with me in relation to overclocking. My initial goal is only 3.6GHz (which is 1:1--so I shouldn't have any problems, right?) but if I could push the CPU further, I'd be pretty willing to do that. The first user review for the product I listed complains about the RAM's usefulness in overclocking--should I be worried?

If so, is there another kit that anyone would recommend?

Thanks! Can't wait to join the party!


----------



## whitingnick

Hey awesome post that I can relate with. I'm new to overclocking, but this sight has been great to help me out. I just finished with my first build about 3 weeks ago, using the GA-P35-DS3L. Currently I've got my Core2 Quad Q6600 overclocked to 3.2GHz(355x9), vcore 1.375, DRAM 2.2v(for my 1066 Ram). I've got a couple questions I've been wanting to ask people who know what they are talking about, and this looked like a good place to do that:
1. I was wondering at an over clock of 3.2GHz, do I need to worry about increasing any of the other voltages besides the vcore voltage? Like FSB or MCH? PCIe? Currently I have not increased any of them except for the vCore voltage. I've got a MSI NX8800GT 512MB videocard running at factory 'stock' frequency.
2. I was wondering whether CPU core temperatures looked okay.??.. I got an ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro for cpu cooling. Currently CPU-Z is showing me at 'idle' my temperatures are 42(core0) 36(core1) 42(core2) 36(core3)...... they are usually somewhere close to that range. Using Prime95 the temperatures 'peaked-out' at 65(core0) 57(core1) 65(core2) 57(core3). This was after about 1 1/2 hours of testing, with no crashes yet. From what I've learned through research, those temps seem okay, but higher than some people.
I was wondering what your thoughts on these questions are. If you can direct me to any links that could help me learn more, I'd appreciate it; or you have and advice, please feel teach me with your vast knowledge!!
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## whitingnick

Hey awesome post that I can relate with. I'm new to overclocking, but this sight has been great to help me out. I just finished with my first build about 3 weeks ago, using the GA-P35-DS3L. Currently I've got my Core2 Quad Q6600 overclocked to 3.2GHz(355x9), vcore 1.375, DRAM 2.2v(for my 1066 Ram). I've got a couple questions I've been wanting to ask people who know what they are talking about, and this looked like a good place to do that:
1. I was wondering at an over clock of 3.2GHz, do I need to worry about increasing any of the other voltages besides the vcore voltage? Like FSB or MCH? PCIe? Currently I have not increased any of them except for the vCore voltage. I've got a MSI NX8800GT 512MB videocard running at factory 'stock' frequency.
2. I was wondering whether CPU core temperatures looked okay.??.. I got an ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro for cpu cooling. Currently CPU-Z is showing me at 'idle' my temperatures are 42(core0) 36(core1) 42(core2) 36(core3)...... they are usually somewhere close to that range. Using Prime95 the temperatures 'peaked-out' at 65(core0) 57(core1) 65(core2) 57(core3). This was after about 1 1/2 hours of testing, with no crashes yet. From what I've learned through research, those temps seem okay, but higher than some people.
I was wondering what your thoughts on these questions are. If you can direct me to any links that could help me learn more, I'd appreciate it; or you have and advice, please feel free to teach me with your vast knowledge!!
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## rly

Hi, I recently gathered everything to build my computer and it has been running stable at 3.2ghz but when it comes to benchmarking its another story. Here are the settings in BIOS and screen shots from (ATITOOL, Memset, Core Temp, CPU-Z,...). Can you guys give me some advice on improving my benchmarks. Example: Super-PI 1MB (42-43secs) Sandra memory ~8000, Sandra CPU lower then c2d t2300.

Robust graphic booster: Auto
Cpu Clock Ratio: 7
Cpu Frequency: 3.20GHz (458x7)
Cpu Host Clock Control: Enable
Cpu Host Frequency (MHz): 458
PCI Express Frequency (MHz): 100
C.I.A.2: Disbled
Performance Enhanced with: Turbo
System Memory Muliplier (SPD): 2.40
Memory Frequency (Mhz): 1099
***System Voltage Optimized****
System Voltage Control: Auto
DDR2 Overvoltage Control: +0.5V (2.3V)

HDD S.M.A.R.T Capability: Disabled
Limit CPUID Max. to 3: Disabled
No-Execute Memory Protect: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2): Disabled
CPU EIST Function: Disabled 
Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Full Screen LOGO Show: Disabled
Init Display First: PCI

http://img173.imagevenue.com/img.php...122_1164lo.jpg

THANKS!!!! ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBogard*


Hey guys--I have a semi-urgent question:

The E8400 is finally in stock at newegg (woot) and I'm getting primed to place my order. I'm pretty excited, and while I'm still a little worried about getting a compatible BIOS for this motherboard, I'm sure I can figure out a solution if I don't.

My question is about ram. I was thinking about going with 4gb with this kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122 but I was wondering if anyone had any insight on RAM they could share with me in relation to overclocking. My initial goal is only 3.6GHz (which is 1:1--so I shouldn't have any problems, right?) but if I could push the CPU further, I'd be pretty willing to do that. The first user review for the product I listed complains about the RAM's usefulness in overclocking--should I be worried?

If so, is there another kit that anyone would recommend?

Thanks! Can't wait to join the party!


I've seen a lot people buying G-Skill RAM of late. I don't know much about it. Hopefully someone can give you some answers with regards to that kit.

I personally love my Mushkin RAM. It's running at 900 MHz (stock is 800) and I have room for more. I've read from a Mushkin representative that this RAM should be able to OC to 1000 MHz without any problems.

As for OCing RAm in general, I'd say try to keep your 1:1 ratio if you can, add more voltage (within specs of course) if you need it, and just try to keep your timings as tight as you can. Generally, you'll probably have to loosen the timings to 5-5-5-15 or thereabouts if you have a large overclock.


----------



## desktop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBogard*


My question is about ram. I was thinking about going with 4gb with this kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122 but I was wondering if anyone had any insight on RAM they could share with me in relation to overclocking.


I'm building my first computer by myself ( *gulp* ) and everyone keeps telling me this CORSAIR RAM is great for OCing.


----------



## BTK

corsair sucks for OC get some nicron D9GMH crucial

corsair sucks peroid except for high end ram thats way too much and their psus


----------



## desktop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


corsair sucks for OC get some nicron D9GMH crucial

corsair sucks peroid except for high end ram thats way too much and their psus


*shrugs* ... I'm not too knowledgeable about these things. was just sharing what I'd been told.


----------



## darcness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


corsair sucks for OC get some nicron D9GMH crucial

corsair sucks peroid except for high end ram thats way too much and their psus


That post = epic fail.


----------



## BTK

um look at corsair

http://ramlist.ath.cx/ddr2/

they use mostly elpedia chips which suck at overclocking

now crucial they use all Micron well they are micron but they use a lot of the best OC stuff D9GMH and D9GKX

corsair high end dominator stuff has MicronD9 but its way too expensive

you can get crucial pc2-6400 that has D9GMH and will be the same as corsair dominators for a much cheaper price


----------



## darcness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


um look at corsair

http://ramlist.ath.cx/ddr2/

they use mostly elpedia chips which suck at overclocking

now crucial they use all Micron well they are micron but they use a lot of the best OC stuff D9GMH and D9GKX

corsair high end dominator stuff has MicronD9 but its way too expensive

you can get crucial pc2-6400 that has D9GMH and will be the same as corsair dominators for a much cheaper price


All right. That's all I was looking for. Instead of posting a random post slamming a certain piece of hardware, at least put some supporting information with it. That way some one who doesn't know has an idea of WHY one product is better than another.

Also your post was lacking any kind of punctuation or capitalization. It made it very hard to follow what you were trying to say.

Not trying to start a fight, just trying to keep the thread informative. Thank you for the supporting info, +Rep for that.


----------



## desktop

darcness, can you recommend some decent RAM for the P35-DS3L board? Everyone seems to prefer the G.SKILL ......... ugh, nevermind, I just noticed your sig, lol.

G.SKILL again! Why is this such a preferred RAM? I've never heard of them until I started building this new PC.


----------



## Outfitter540

cheap and it works. lol


----------



## darcness

They are relatively new to the enthusiasts market as far as I know. The reason they are so widely used is price. They make the budget stuff, like I have. It's cheap and just plain works great. Then they make the expensive stuff, like the HZ's that overclock very well and are still priced good for the performance.

I think the vast majority just prefer them for the price/performance ratio. Much like any other component.


----------



## desktop

Thanks. Did you get the 2 1GB sticks or the 2 2GB sticks? I can't decide which one to go with and I'm wondering which would be better. Also, with this board can I use a graphics card with the GDDR3 memory type or not?

Thanks again.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
I've seen a lot people buying G-Skill RAM of late. I don't know much about it. Hopefully someone can give you some answers with regards to that kit.

I personally love my Mushkin RAM. It's running at 900 MHz (stock is 800) and I have room for more. I've read from a Mushkin representative that this RAM should be able to OC to 1000 MHz without any problems.

As for OCing RAm in general, I'd say try to keep your 1:1 ratio if you can, add more voltage (within specs of course) if you need it, and just try to keep your timings as tight as you can. Generally, you'll probably have to loosen the timings to 5-5-5-15 or thereabouts if you have a large overclock.

Well, do you think that I'll be okay with that kit at least up to 3.6GHz? I'm assuming so long as it's still 1:1 I shouldn't have to worry about pushing the ram too hard, is this correct?


----------



## darcness

You are correct. In all honesty any DDR2-800 shouldn't be limiting your OC's until you get up to the very high FSB settings.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rly* 
Hi, I recently gathered everything to build my computer and it has been running stable at 3.2ghz but when it comes to benchmarking its another story. Here are the settings in BIOS and screen shots from (ATITOOL, Memset, Core Temp, CPU-Z,...). Can you guys give me some advice on improving my benchmarks. Example: Super-PI 1MB (42-43secs) Sandra memory ~8000, Sandra CPU lower then c2d t2300.

Robust graphic booster: Auto
Cpu Clock Ratio: 7
Cpu Frequency: 3.20GHz (458x7)
Cpu Host Clock Control: Enable
Cpu Host Frequency (MHz): 458
PCI Express Frequency (MHz): 100
C.I.A.2: Disbled
Performance Enhanced with: Turbo
System Memory Muliplier (SPD): 2.40
Memory Frequency (Mhz): 1099

System Voltage Control: Auto
DDR2 Overvoltage Control: +0.5V (2.3V)

HDD S.M.A.R.T Capability: Disabled
Limit CPUID Max. to 3: Disabled
No-Execute Memory Protect: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2): Disabled
CPU EIST Function: Disabled
Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Full Screen LOGO Show: Disabled
Init Display First: PCI

http://img173.imagevenue.com/img.php...122_1164lo.jpg

THANKS!!!! ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREAT

Okay, sorry for the delay. Just a disclaimer to start out: I'm no expert. Having said that, it appears to me you have a pretty substantial OC on your RAM. It's rated for 800 MHz and you've got it running at basically 1100 MHz. That may be interfering with your OC.

What I suggest is to reduce your multiplier to 2.0 (1:1 ratio) and you may find you can even drop your voltage to 2.2 volts. You may even be able to tighten those RAM timings if you do this as well. Try that and see if you can boost your FSB up a bit further.

I also notice you have your System Voltage Control on Auto. Change that to Manual and set your voltage yourself*. The BIOS will overcompensate the vcore and give it more juice than you really need to stay stable.

*When you do this, there will be a red warning that will start to flash. Instead of ***System Voltage Optimized**** you'll get something like ***System Voltage Not Optimized****. Don't let it freak you out. It's just telling you the BIOS isn't taking care of the voltages automatically.

See how that works out and let us know if it helps. Good luck!


----------



## BrotherTheodore

No matter how much voltage I add in the Bios it seems unable for me to boot vista over 3.2ghz. I have tried from 1.350V Bios (which is what I use for a stable 3.2 [9x356] to 1.52 and am never able to boot into windows. Have tried using both the x8 and x9 multiplier. The ram and fsb is 1:1 when trying to do this.

Here's the info of my stable 3.2Ghz 9x356 1.350v from Cpu-Z and my temps when under full load currently:


----------



## darcness

In those screens it's showing your RAM at 5:6. May be causing instability issues as far as I can tell. I know that I have the same memory modules and they don't OC really at all. You may want to double check that and make sure you're on 1:1.

Oh wait, you said you put your RAM 1:1 when trying to OC more, or on the 3.2G stable run?

Also, I don't know what temps are what in your systray, but it looks like you're already running fairly hot with that Quad in those Prime runs. It might be crapping out with more volts because it's getting too hot.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Yeah exactly i make sure its at 1:1 when i go above 3.2. The core max temps are 100 and my temps are far below that. Intel specifies 71C max operating temp for the cpu, which isn't a problem either. I have booted up with 3.0ghz and 1.5(bios) to just check temps and they are fine.

--Sorry I forgot to label what the temps are, am so used to looking at them and knowing what they are. The first four temps are the core temps and the fifth one is that of the CPU.


----------



## Criswell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
You could have at least stayed in the Giga-hood. We've got some Raid around here somewhere. You had to make an Asus out of yourself. We see how you are.

Haha, that made me laugh


----------



## darcness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrotherTheodore* 
Yeah exactly i make sure its at 1:1 when i go above 3.2. The core max temps are 100 and my temps are far below that. Intel specifies 71C max operating temp, which isn't a problem. Temps wouldn't be an issue when loading vista on a higher vcore with only partial cpu usage. Also, I have booted up with 3.0ghz and 1.5(bios) to just check temps and they are fine.

--Sorry I forgot to label what the temps are, am so used to looking at them and knowing what they are. The first four temps are the core temps and the fifth one is that of the CPU.

Well you've encountered 1 of 2 things.

1) You've hit your max on the Quad. Either you're at the CPU's FSB wall or it just won't go any higher for some reason or another. Not all CPU's are equal and you may have gotten a "dud".

2) You're on an FSB hole for the mobo or CPU. You may need to lower the multi and try upping the FSB. Sometimes this will allow you to get "over" the FSB hole and continue on your merry way.

Try lowering your multi and upping the FSB. To me it sounds like your in some kind of FSB hole. Normally you'll have to raise the Vcore drastically when you're nearing the CPU's max OC. In this case it just stops instantly.

Edit: Just noticed you lowered your multi already. Try lowering a bit more and make sure you're putting in your RAM timings in BIOS. You know about hitting Ctrl+F1 right? Do that and put you're 5-5-5-15 timings in manually. Leave the rest on auto/default.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Yeah I agree with you I've definently thought it was one of those two things, but I had hoped that maybe im just screwing up something obvious- I haven't heard of many people capping out at 3.2 on a G0 Q6600...

As for the hole, I tried with an 8x multiplier, but everything seems to fail with it lol. I can't even do 400x8, let alone anything higher than 400... With 9x I've tried booting up anywhere from 3.3-3.6ghz and nothing works..

Yes, I have set the timings to 5-5-5-15 in the bios. The ram has been anywhere from 1.8->2V.

Being at 3.2Ghz stable is not bad would just be nice to be a little higher. Is there any chance that having a really weak graphics card could be causing any conflict (have a 7300LE for the time being)?


----------



## darcness

Huh, I think you've maxed it out my friend.

Trust me, I feel your pain. I'm on my third "dud" PC in the past 3 I've had. I'm literally batting 1000 with these crappy CPU's. Oh well, maybe when I get the E8400 it will be better (who knows when that will be).

Lins if you're reading this....

STOP FEELING BAD.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Think I'll post all of my settings in the bios so people can look over them and be sure nothing is mesed up. I've had the chip for just about a week and if nobody sees any problems in the bios settings I'll be somewhat content to be relegated at 3.2 knowing theres nothing more I can do.


----------



## darcness

Sounds good. Linskingdom is on right now, he's the P35 guru so he may just be able to help you with something that I'm missing.

I'm learning from him, but he's still the best.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

I'll omit the obvious settings like FSB/Vcore/and ram timings since they've already been covered.

Advanced
------------

No execute memory protection - Enable
CPU Enhance Halt (C1E) - Disabled
EIST - Disabled
Virtualization tech (haha) - Enable

MIT
----
PCI-E Frequency -100
CIA2 2 - Disabled
Performance Enhance - Standard [however I have used it at turbo and extreme, dont really understand what this option does, is Standard best for OC'ing?]

Volts
DDR2 +.2 (about 2V total)
PCI-E - Normal
FSB - Normal
MCH - Normal
-I have upped the FSB and MCH to +.1 +.2 and +.3 in efforts to try to help OC'ing and didnt help.


----------



## darcness

You might try this:

DDR - Default (the G.Skill is rated @ 1.8v anyways)
PCI-E - +.01
FSB - +.02
MCH - +.02

Try that and see how it works.

Also, in Advanced, I'm not sure what you mean by virtualization tech?


----------



## BrotherTheodore

By description it says it simply helps with Virtualization, i dont see how it could have anything to do with oc'ing but included it just in case. I'll try .1 .2 .2 right now as you suggest and see if i can boot up at 3.3.


----------



## darcness

Please do and let me know how that goes. I'm not sure what the Virtualization is... don't remember seeing that in my bios.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Rebooted before Vista loaded just as before with PCI E .1 FSB .2 MCH .2 at 1:1 with 1.47 vcore and at 9x367. If nothing else my cpu is consistent albeit at failing haha.


----------



## darcness

Wow. I think I've exhausted my knowledge. Looks like you're about as high as you're going to go on this CPU/board. What about your PCIe clock? Do you have it set to 100 or auto?

Also, are you going by CPU-Z voltage or BIOS voltage when you say 1.47 vCore.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Yeah its set to 100. Virtualization is under Advanced settings near the bottom. Maybe we have different Bios revision? I am using F6 right now.. I wonder if ugraded the bios (or downgrading) could help with overclocking? I've seen the log of F7 and F8a revision and there is no mention of helping with OC's, only support for 1tb drives (f7) and wolfdale (f8a), but maybe someones noticed overclocking is better on f7 or f8a?

1.47 was the voltage from the bios, although i've tried it at 1.5 bios and it still resulted in a failure. at 3.0ghz I am stable at 1.225Vcore (bios) and at 3.2ghz I am stable at 1.35Vcore (bios again). My vdroop seems somewhat significant. At 1.35V bios the voltage according to cpuz is anywhere from 1.280 to 1.296.

So I guess this information leaves the obvious option of just continuing to raise the Vcore in the bios? I am hesitant to do so. Seems strange that an increase from 1.35V->1.5V could not support 100 more Mhz. If I were to continue to raise VCore I think itwould have to be up to around 1.55 or 1.6, don't know how safe it would be, and those temps definently would start to get hot. If I could somehow get stable at say 1.55 for 3.3 Mhz that would be an increase of .2 for 100 Mhz.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

In case I do have a "bad chip" I'll post the info on the box. Maybe some new batches are bad for overclocking past 3.2? I dont know. Not sure exactly what to copy from the box so here's everything pertinent

PROD CODE: BX80562Q6600
S-SPEC: SLACR
MM#: 891337
FPO/BATCH#= L743A863
Version #: E10342-002 1.35V Max
Pack Date: 12/20/07


----------



## darcness

I'd say that you don't want to go anything higher than 1.55v in BIOS for vCore. Anything higher then that is spec'd above the max (based on Intels data). If you can get 1.55v in BIOS to work, that would be about 1.5v in CPU-Z most likely. Still, that kind of wall is rare. You really just HIT and stuck.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Yeah i've noticed someone else with a new q6600 and the same 3.2 wall in the intel chip threads. I'm going to create a thread in the intel cpu section and try to see what others' results are with these batches


----------



## darcness

Good idea.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitingnick* 
Hey awesome post that I can relate with. I'm new to overclocking, but this sight has been great to help me out. I just finished with my first build about 3 weeks ago, using the GA-P35-DS3L. Currently I've got my Core2 Quad Q6600 overclocked to 3.2GHz(355x9), vcore 1.375, DRAM 2.2v(for my 1066 Ram). I've got a couple questions I've been wanting to ask people who know what they are talking about, and this looked like a good place to do that:
1. I was wondering at an over clock of 3.2GHz, do I need to worry about increasing any of the other voltages besides the vcore voltage? Like FSB or MCH? PCIe? Currently I have not increased any of them except for the vCore voltage. I've got a MSI NX8800GT 512MB videocard running at factory 'stock' frequency.
2. I was wondering whether CPU core temperatures looked okay.??.. I got an ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro for cpu cooling. Currently CPU-Z is showing me at 'idle' my temperatures are 42(core0) 36(core1) 42(core2) 36(core3)...... they are usually somewhere close to that range. Using Prime95 the temperatures 'peaked-out' at 65(core0) 57(core1) 65(core2) 57(core3). This was after about 1 1/2 hours of testing, with no crashes yet. From what I've learned through research, those temps seem okay, but higher than some people.
I was wondering what your thoughts on these questions are. If you can direct me to any links that could help me learn more, I'd appreciate it; or you have and advice, please feel teach me with your vast knowledge!!
Thanks,
Nick

Temperatures should NEVER go pased 71C. I suggest looking into your cable management and maxing out fans in your case to help the air flow.

Intel --









Usually if you're just raising the FSB to overclock the processor you don't need to up the voltages on anything else. However, if you've reached the Vcore that must of us use here and you're still having trouble, then you may need to look into raises voltages on FSB, and North Bridge [ (g)MCH ], and -lastly- the PCIE.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBogard* 
Hey guys--I have a semi-urgent question:

The E8400 is finally in stock at newegg (woot) and I'm getting primed to place my order. I'm pretty excited, and while I'm still a little worried about getting a compatible BIOS for this motherboard, I'm sure I can figure out a solution if I don't.

My question is about ram. I was thinking about going with 4gb with this kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122 but I was wondering if anyone had any insight on RAM they could share with me in relation to overclocking. My initial goal is only 3.6GHz (which is 1:1--so I shouldn't have any problems, right?) but if I could push the CPU further, I'd be pretty willing to do that. The first user review for the product I listed complains about the RAM's usefulness in overclocking--should I be worried?

If so, is there another kit that anyone would recommend?

Thanks! Can't wait to join the party!

When you think about it, it seems kind of unusual. If you're speeding up the FSB, why aren't you speeding up the RAM? Well, because of the way the motherboard is built (RAM Multipliers) we are actually able to control the clock speed of the RAM semi-independently of the FSB (also referred to as the clock speed, FSB / 4 for Intel's).

I use the same type of RAM you showed, except 4 x 1gb, and i'm able to overclock to 3.6ghz without a skip from the RAM. I've even tightened the ram timings down a bit, which would be much EASIER/STABLE in most cases if I purchased the 2x2gb instead of 4x1gb.

So, just think of it this way-- worry about the DDR Speed, and Timings. If your memory speed (DDR2 800, for instance) is (2 x (FSB / 4)), or 2 x (1600/4) = 800, then you're able to run a 1:1. That kit would be fine, the only thing you could consider is getting RAM with 4-4-4-12 timings instead of 5-5-5-15.

The reason I say semi-independently, is because the Memory clock is still multiplied by the core clock, but you can set a 2.0, 2.4, 2.5, 3.0, etc. multiplier.

<edit> *SORRY! READ THIS ALSO !*

I didn't see that you were getting an 8400.

Keep in mind the 45nm architecture has a much higher rate of heat transfer and thus allows it to run cooler and overclock better. Lots of people are reporting between 500-550 clock speeds, which is 4.5ghz - 4.95ghz. We don't really know if it's as easy as q6600 going to 3.6ghz or what. Also, to be honest, I'm not familiar with this motherboard going much higher than a FSB of 1600, but usually motherboards are not bottlenecked by their FSB rating alone.

I would suggest getting PC2-8500 (DDR2 1066) atleast.. maybe even looking into stuff that can overclock to a higher clock speed than 1066, that way you have room for 1:1 with 533 FSB. (533 x 9.0 would be 4.797ghz on that chip).


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

I just ordered this board with an E8400 and 8800GT, looking forward to sharing my new scores with all of you.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *packardhell1*


First, thank you for the reply. Second, I do keep a USB thumb drive (for my college stuff) in the front USB port at all times (and my WD MyBook 250GB USB external drive). I will start taking the thumb drive out when I'm going to reboot. I can see how that would be an issue - I didn't even think of that









Third, I know I can take the screen off and I probably should. I was going to wait until I started overclocking, but I think I'll be doing it sooner. Thanks







+ rep


No problem at all. The only reason I thought of it is because my buddy's daughter has an IPOD and she actually walked in and said "Oh, let me unplug it before the computer boots up" and showed me that it literally won't boot with it in. I also thought I crashed my brother's CPU once because I couldn't reboot, realizing later it was because of a thumb drive I had plugged in. Upon further investigation, it seems to be because of the BIOS / motherboard.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

As I'm awaiting my shipment.. I was reading some reviews on this board and it doesn't have Raid, says one of the reviews. Is this true or can you "hack" it to set up a Raid?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


I just ordered this board with an E8400 and 8800GT, looking forward to sharing my new scores with all of you.


If you've still got time, check out the G92 8800GTS.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814143119

Good luck to you sir, I'm sure that chip will be a lot of fun to overclock. Be sure to post some figures and such as soon as you can!


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi*


As I'm awaiting my shipment.. I was reading some reviews on this board and it doesn't have Raid, says one of the reviews. Is this true or can you "hack" it to set up a Raid?


The motherboard does not have a raid controller, which simply means you would have to buy a seperate raid controller card in order to set up a raid. Not really a huge concern.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

...Well son of a poo. I wish I would have known that before hand.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rly*


Hi, I recently gathered everything to build my computer and it has been running stable at 3.2ghz but when it comes to benchmarking its another story. Here are the settings in BIOS and screen shots from (ATITOOL, Memset, Core Temp, CPU-Z,...). Can you guys give me some advice on improving my benchmarks. Example: Super-PI 1MB (42-43secs) Sandra memory ~8000, Sandra CPU lower then c2d t2300.

Robust graphic booster: Auto
Cpu Clock Ratio: 7
Cpu Frequency: 3.20GHz (458x7)
Cpu Host Clock Control: Enable
Cpu Host Frequency (MHz): 458
PCI Express Frequency (MHz): 100
C.I.A.2: Disbled
Performance Enhanced with: Turbo
System Memory Muliplier (SPD): 2.40
Memory Frequency (Mhz): 1099
***System Voltage Optimized****
System Voltage Control: Auto
DDR2 Overvoltage Control: +0.5V (2.3V)

HDD S.M.A.R.T Capability: Disabled
Limit CPUID Max. to 3: Disabled
No-Execute Memory Protect: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2): Disabled
CPU EIST Function: Disabled 
Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Full Screen LOGO Show: Disabled
Init Display First: PCI

http://img173.imagevenue.com/img.php...122_1164lo.jpg

THANKS!!!! ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREAT



Well, you're running Vista and it uses ~1.6ghz itself pretty consistently. I'd look into upgrading your RAM. You can also look into something thats stable at 4-4-4-12. In terms of the processor, you're probably not gonna get _too much_ more out of it.

I don't know what kind of RAM you're using, but one thing to keep in mind is that just because an overclock is stable doesn't mean its necessarily the best. Tightening the timings too much or speeding it up too much may cause thrashing. For your situation, I would suggest keeping in mind what your safe limits are, and start over again somewhat. Bring your CPU up as high as you have it and test benchmarks a long the way. Do the same with the memory. Then, put them together and adjust within a small range again to ensure you're running at the best compability between all the system components.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi*


...Well son of a poo. I wish I would have known that before hand.


Well, like I said, not a huge worry: they're $12-$25 on Newegg for decent ones.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrotherTheodore*


Yeah i've noticed someone else with a new q6600 and the same 3.2 wall in the intel chip threads. I'm going to create a thread in the intel cpu section and try to see what others' results are with these batches


I have the same memory, but 4x1gb, and cpu, and motherboard (obviously). In an attempt to try to help you out, I will post my motherboard screens exactly and you can see if theres anything out of place (I'm using F6 as well.)


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darcness*


Please do and let me know how that goes. I'm not sure what the Virtualization is... don't remember seeing that in my bios.










Virtualization is technology that assists multi-OS booting systems.


----------



## NP2H

To revise my earlier post on Vdroop, I read about it yesterday and specifically it's the result of Intel's design. Intel designs their processors to limit the amount of current that the processor takes in under loads and as a result you may see a drop in your voltage when your CPU is under load, which is referred to as "vdroop".


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:

If you've still got time, check out the G92 8800GTS.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814143119

Good luck to you sir, I'm sure that chip will be a lot of fun to overclock. Be sure to post some figures and such as soon as you can!
Alas, when I checked this out they alredy processed my card so the order is final now. That GPU is a little more then the one I bought so I am content with the 8800GT. If all goes well, I should have by this coming Friday, hoping UPS doesn't fud anything up, and I will post my results this weekend for all.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
I have the same memory, but 4x1gb, and cpu, and motherboard (obviously). In an attempt to try to help you out, I will post my motherboard screens exactly and you can see if theres anything out of place (I'm using F6 as well.)

I'm running:

*CASE*: Cooler Master 690
*Cooling*: 6 x 120mm 45CFM Fans, 1 x 120mm Blue LED Fan
- Zalman Fan Controller
- Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
*Power Supply*: Rosewill RP550-2
*CPU*: q6600 G0 stepping VID 1.275 with Arctic Silver 5
*Motherboard*: GA-P35-DS3L
*Memory*: g.Skill DDR2 800 4x1GB (F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ x 2)
*Video Card*: BFG Tech 8800GT OC (G92) with Arctic Silver 5
*DVD/CD*: 2 Lite-on 20X DVD-RW / Lightscribe
*HDD*: Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB S-ATA
*Operating System*: Microsoft Vista Ultimate 64-bit.

BIOS Screen Shots:





Diagnostics / Benchmarks:


One thing that I question is your power supply. It says it's max is 450w and PEAK is 500w. My rig (according to this calculator) needs a 485W fairly unused PS and unforunately a 530-550W PS after 1+ year of maximum use. I'm not very educated in power supplies, but I notice also from comparing yours to mine that the amperage is lower on the rails. How old is your PS, and do you have access to another thats higher wattage to try?

Also, with this memory, I've noticed that I cannot overclock the clock speed *AT ALL*. From time to time I'm able to tighten the timings a bit, but they eventually become unstable and I have to revert before the system functions properly again.

Check the screens and see if anything I've set up helps. If you'd like to talk to me a bit more live (just to bounce ideas off of) you're welcome to contact me on AIM: NoPl4ce2Hide .. and that applies to anyone in this thread who thinks I may be able to provide some information or just wants to chat about tech stuff









Hope any of this helps!


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk* 
Alas, when I checked this out they alredy processed my card so the order is final now. That GPU is a little more then the one I bought so I am content with the 8800GT. If all goes well, I should have by this coming Friday, hoping UPS doesn't fud anything up, and I will post my results this weekend for all.

No worries. The 8800GT is still definately the best 'bang for buck' card







Just suggesting another to look at. UPS usually treats me well; I order from Newegg, shipped through UPS, and they usually shop my parts from NJ (rarely from CA) and I live in VA.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

I can only hope they ship my parts from NJ, being in FL it is a lot closer then CA.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


Well, like I said, not a huge worry: they're $12-$25 on Newegg for decent ones.


/snip

EDIT: I'm looking at this Rosewill Raid0/1/JBOD controller. Would this be suitable(reviews say so) or look for a different brand?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi*


/snip

EDIT: I'm looking at this Rosewill Raid0/1/JBOD controller. Would this be suitable(reviews say so) or look for a different brand?


I like Rosewill, they make my power supply. The only thing i'd consider is whether or not you're going to do a RAID with more than 2 drives. That one only supports 2 connections.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

simple question the rev i get from newegg may not have latest support for my Wolfdale, i'm wondering if flashing my bios will be as simple as putting the bios on a USB flash drive and then installing all my new parts and then flash from there?

also, whats the one bios option for intel thats similar to cool n quiet so my cpu runs at full operating frequency?

thanks


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
I like Rosewill, they make my power supply. The only thing i'd consider is whether or not you're going to do a RAID with more than 2 drives. That one only supports 2 connections.

Well I only have two HD's anyhow. If I add anymore in couldn't I just run them through the SATA ports on the mobo?


----------



## BTK

for all of you vdroop is not bad........it should do vdroop

infact a vdroop mod can make your PWM go boom

its an idea people think vdroop is bad

your 2C higher idle temp does not matter

set it higher in bios


----------



## darcness

Agereed. Just compensate for vdroop by using CPU-Z to determine your ACTUAL vCore and then adjust accordingly.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi*


Well I only have two HD's anyhow. If I add anymore in couldn't I just run them through the SATA ports on the mobo?


If you want more then 2 to be in the RAID array, then you will need a different card because it only supports 2.

If you wanted to run 2 in a RAID array but have other drives, then yes, you could just plug them into the other connections on the MOBO.


----------



## Miller31

got my board on friday runnin great fast .Im having one problem hope I can get some help with?when ever I shut down my box for longer then an hour it wont boot fans spin but thats it ..gotta pull ram out and restart about 10 time `s then it boots?any ideas it very annoying..RMA maybe ?Thanks alot


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


If you want more then 2 to be in the RAID array, then you will need a different card because it only supports 2.

If you wanted to run 2 in a RAID array but have other drives, then yes, you could just plug them into the other connections on the MOBO.


The latter is what I meant. Good, that's what I was hoping for.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miller31*


got my board on friday runnin great fast .Im having one problem hope I can get some help with?when ever I shut down my box for longer then an hour it wont boot fans spin but thats it ..gotta pull ram out and restart about 10 time `s then it boots?any ideas it very annoying..RMA maybe ?Thanks alot


Could be your memory for sure - if you can get up again, run a memtest on the sticks individually. Also, feel them when it shuts down and see if they're hot to the touch. Changing the configuration in BIOS could cause them to overheat.

Other thoughts: could be your power supply. People have had problems with the one you're using. Do you have another you could try?


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



simple question the rev i get from newegg may not have latest support for my Wolfdale, i'm wondering if flashing my bios will be as simple as putting the bios on a USB flash drive and then installing all my new parts and then flash from there?


What revision of this motherboard can handle the wolfdale processor, and is there a chance I will get a motherboard that wont support it? This will ruin me since I don't have any other processors to use except the one I am upgrading from. Please advise, thanks.


----------



## frenzee77

OK I think I might have my airflow going the wrong way. I'm at work right now so I just wanted to ask this before I got home. If I have my CPU fan blowing up towards my PS fan which is blowing down how much do you think my cpu temps would drop if I turned the fan around to make it suck air through the heatsink instead of blowing air into it. I'm not sure if it is blowing the the wrong way







Its something I haven't checked. I have a thermalright 120 extreme and I'm getting 60C temps at full load at 3.2ghz OC of a Q6600. There are other people on this board that I have seen around 55C with the same setup. The arrows are the airflow.


----------



## Phillysteve

Strange issue with my OC. I was able to get up to 360X9 however when I booted up to Vista it was showing stock settings in CPU-z and system properties. I tried bumping it down to 350, 340 and back to stock myself then tried going back up to no avail. Yes I have C1E off as well other the other temp settings in the BIOS. Finally I reset the CMOS and was able to OC it again. I am just sitting on 333X9 and a little apprehensive about trying it again. The divider was at 1:1 and upping the voltages never helped either. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## frenzee77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phillysteve*


Strange issue with my OC. I was able to get up to 360X9 however when I booted up to Vista it was showing stock settings in CPU-z and system properties. I tried bumping it down to 350, 340 and back to stock myself then tried going back up to no avail. Yes I have C1E off as well other the other temp settings in the BIOS. Finally I reset the CMOS and was able to OC it again. I am just sitting on 333X9 and a little apprehensive about trying it again. The divider was at 1:1 and upping the voltages never helped either. Any input is greatly appreciated.


Not sure how to help you with your problem but what are your core temps at 3.1ghz?


----------



## Phillysteve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


Not sure how to help you with your problem but what are your core temps at 3.1ghz?


Under 60C


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

So I checked out Gigabyte's website and they have a new bios that came out 12/2007 that needs to be installed in order to support the E8xxx series processors. Questions;

1) Will the GA-P35-DS3L have the newest bios already installed since I just ordered it brand new 1 day ago, or will I need to update it manually?

2) If I do need to update it manually, can I do it with the E8400 I ordered as I do not have any compatible processor laying around to use in this board?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


What revision of this motherboard can handle the wolfdale processor, and is there a chance I will get a motherboard that wont support it? This will ruin me since I don't have any other processors to use except the one I am upgrading from. Please advise, thanks.


The newest revision, F8a BETA.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phillysteve*


Strange issue with my OC. I was able to get up to 360X9 however when I booted up to Vista it was showing stock settings in CPU-z and system properties. I tried bumping it down to 350, 340 and back to stock myself then tried going back up to no avail. Yes I have C1E off as well other the other temp settings in the BIOS. Finally I reset the CMOS and was able to OC it again. I am just sitting on 333X9 and a little apprehensive about trying it again. The divider was at 1:1 and upping the voltages never helped either. Any input is greatly appreciated.


Sounds like BIOS didn't like your settings and reverted MIT in CMOS.

I know it sounds silly, but it's hard to catch sometimes. The BIOS will leave your clock speed that you set, but disable manual clock control.

Again, not trying to insult your intelligence, just trying to suggest anything I can think of.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


OK I think I might have my airflow going the wrong way. I'm at work right now so I just wanted to ask this before I got home. If I have my CPU fan blowing up towards my PS fan which is blowing down how much do you think my cpu temps would drop if I turned the fan around to make it suck air through the heatsink instead of blowing air into it. I'm not sure if it is blowing the the wrong way







Its something I haven't checked. I have a thermalright 120 extreme and I'm getting 60C temps at full load at 3.2ghz OC of a Q6600. There are other people on this board that I have seen around 55C with the same setup. The arrows are the airflow.










I thought power supplies usually serve as an exhaust?









Well, I suppose that depends on how hot the air is coming from your power supply if it really does blow down onto the processor. You really shouldn't be encouraging any hot air to move through the processor, IMO. Maybe find a way to draw in some extra cool air from somewhere else?

Here's a model of the air flow in my case that works pretty well for me with the q6600.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


So I checked out Gigabyte's website and they have a new bios that came out 12/2007 that needs to be installed in order to support the E8xxx series processors. Questions;

1) Will the GA-P35-DS3L have the newest bios already installed since I just ordered it brand new 1 day ago, or will I need to update it manually?

2) If I do need to update it manually, can I do it with the E8400 I ordered as I do not have any compatible processor laying around to use in this board?

Thanks for any help.


If I had to guess, i'd say it probably will not come loaded on the board, as it's a BETA BIOS and extremely new.

I don't know what to tell you about updating it though, I'm pretty sure there's no way to do it without a CPU.


----------



## frenzee77

Thanks NP2H. I guess I need to check which way everything is going. I was thinking about it on the drive into work this morning so I wanted to try to get some answers before I get home. I only have some much free time at home now thanks to this little guy:


----------



## frenzee77

Quick question...since the PS fan probably exhausts would it be better to have the CPU fan blowing through the heatsink towards the PS fan or better sucking air through the heatsink blowing it into the case to exit by the case exhaust fan?


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

I would say aim it so it exhausts straight out the back. That way the air doesn't have to move around any components other than the heatsink and the hot air leaves the case ASAP.


----------



## frenzee77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi*


I would say aim it so it exhausts straight out the back. That way the air doesn't have to move around any components other than the heatsink and the hot air leaves the case ASAP.


Unfortunately due to the ridiculous size of the Thermalright Ultra 120 I can only face the fan North or South. Facing toward the back was my original intention







I am going to to face the CPU fan north towards the power supply exhaust. My other things I have read that seems to be the best plan. Getting the heat out of the case as soon as possible.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


Unfortunately due to the ridiculous size of the Thermalright Ultra 120 I can only face the fan North or South. Facing toward the back was my original intention







I am going to to face the CPU fan north towards the power supply exhaust. My other things I have read that seems to be the best plan. Getting the heat out of the case as soon as possible.


Well in that case, yeah. Go with aiming it through the PSU.


----------



## frenzee77

Ok well I have got my Q6600 at 3.2ghz with MCH, DDR, and FSB at +0.1V. The vcore is 1.3V in the Bios. It has been stable for almost 2 hours now with P95. My core temps have reached a max of 62C. The current room temp is 73.2F. Does anything think keeping this setup would be unsafe for the CPU? I can't see the room getting much hotter than it is now in the summer so I think I might be good. I will try to lower the vcore if the current setup stays stable.


----------



## losttsol

62C is not too bad while stress testing, but what program are you using to get that temp?


----------



## frenzee77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


62C is not too bad while stress testing, but what program are you using to get that temp?


I'm using Prime95. The Small FFT test.


----------



## frenzee77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


62C is not too bad while stress testing, but what program are you using to get that temp?


What temps do you hit at 3.6ghz while stress testing?


----------



## YK The OG

Hey all! I just finished fiddling around with my board and a Q6600 G0 yesterday. I'm running at 3.15GHZ, 1.36 Vcore, and I believe +1 to MCH and FSB. I'm at work, so I'm not 100% sure, but relatively sure.

I ran memtest for about half an hour with no errors and Orthos for 9 hours with no cores failing, so it's 100% stable and that makes me feel great! My max temps were 55-56 using CoreTemp. I'd push it farther, but it seemed unstable at higher speeds. I'd have to raise the vcore among other settings of course. I also know 56 is a really good temp for a Q6600, so I'm not sure I should try to push it over that. Any way, I'm so happy with this mobo!!


----------



## frenzee77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YK The OG* 
Hey all! I just finished fiddling around with my board and a Q6600 G0 yesterday. I'm running at 3.15GHZ, 1.36 Vcore, and I believe +1 to MCH and FSB. I'm at work, so I'm not 100% sure, but relatively sure.

I ran memtest for about half an hour with no errors and Orthos for 9 hours with no cores failing, so it's 100% stable and that makes me feel great! My max temps were 55-56 using CoreTemp. I'd push it farther, but it seemed unstable at higher speeds. I'd have to raise the vcore among other settings of course. I also know 56 is a really good temp for a Q6600, so I'm not sure I should try to push it over that. Any way, I'm so happy with this mobo!!

Did you lap your Ultra 120 Extreme? I did not lap mine. I have the same setup and I get much higher temps than you at 3.0GHZ. I hit 62C at 3.2GHZ. I hit 60C at 3.0GHZ. Maybe your case is just better at keeping everything cooler than my Coolermaster Centurion 5. I have one 80mm intake fan and one 120mm exhaust plus the cpu fan blowing north through the heatsink into the power supply

Another note: I ran Prime95 for 2 hours at 3.2ghz with a vcore of 1.3V with no errors. I have FSB +0.1V and MCH +0.1V. I bet you could go lower on your vcore. I know 2 hours doesn't compare with the 9 hours of Orthos but you could possible do some tweaking. Well, if I had your temps I probably wouldn't bother actually


----------



## slaney30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


What temps do you hit at 3.6ghz while stress testing?


What are your idle/load temps? I'm curious because I have the same setup as you do, and currently at 3.4ghz. 25c idle 50c max load I have obtained at 1.36vcore. Not sure if thats about right for this cooler... So please let me know what your idle/load temps are so I can see if my temps are about right...

NOTE: I have a lapped based on my heatsink.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slaney30* 
What are your idle/load temps? I'm curious because I have the same setup as you do, and currently at 3.4ghz. 25c idle 50c max load I have obtained at 1.36vcore. Not sure if thats about right for this cooler... So please let me know what your idle/load temps are so I can see if my temps are about right...

NOTE: I have a lapped based on my heatsink.

Not to rudely interject, but that sounds like it's working perfectly.


----------



## Miller31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Could be your memory for sure - if you can get up again, run a memtest on the sticks individually. Also, feel them when it shuts down and see if they're hot to the touch. Changing the configuration in BIOS could cause them to overheat.

Other thoughts: could be your power supply. People have had problems with the one you're using. Do you have another you could try?

thanks NP2H good tip ...it was my ram...ordered some G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1000 from the egg fixed it right up thanks again


----------



## slaney30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Not to rudely interject, but that sounds like it's working perfectly.

No thats cool, I didnt know what to expect with a quad core and temps on a 120 ultra extreme. I just was curious what others load temps were like and at what voltage they were at...


----------



## i2kdave

A few days ago, I was having trouble with an "audio device on high definition audio" bus showing up in device manager with a question mark next to it b/c the drivers weren't installed. Thinking this must be my on-board realtek audio, I uninstalled and re-installed the drivers several times and still had the same issue. Finally, by happenstance, I went to the windows update site and, under hardware, it recommended I install the "ATI function driver for high definition audio." I figured what the hell, and installed it....problem solved. The only ATI hardware that I have is my graphics card, so my question is, what is this driver for? This board doesn't have any kind of on-board ATI audio, does it?


----------



## WannaOC

After reading, searching, and more reading and searching, I need help. New system specs:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L (Award BIOS F7)
G.Skill Dual Channel F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ (2 sticks x 1G) 5-5-5-15 1.8-2.0V
Intel E4500 2.2G

I've been reading as much as I can, but I cannot get this past 2.64GHz.

I am using the following:
(Multiplier: 11x and FSB: 240)
-or- (Multiplier: 10x and FSB: 260)
Vcore: 1.325
System Mem Multiplier: 2

I have read several posts with individuals with same mobo and CPU with 3.0G+ results and no voltage adjustments. So the only difference would be in memory.

If I try to raise FSB from 240 to 250, the machine boots and loads windows, but running Ortho (cpu + ram test) soon results in what look like calculation errors, rounding errors, etc... telling me to look in stress.txt file (not available). If I raise the FSB even higher, windows will not load.

So I am looking for any advice from the experts. My memory is running at 1.8V. I did try to up this by .2 volts with the same results. I have not played around with any other voltages, as I have read many reviews that it is unnecessary for this board/cpu combo.... but I am now skeptical.

In the advanced memory settings, I have things on "AUTO." I had previously tried 5-5-5-15 with the same results. There are 2 columns with specs (I think) listed in CPU-Z of 266Mhz (4-4-4-10) and 400Mhz (5-5-5-15). When I look at the Memory tab in CPU-Z (with 10x multiplier, and 270FSB), it shows up as 5-4-4-10... not sure if this is important.

Thanks!


----------



## frenzee77

Wow...I was wrong before when I thought I couldn't face my heatsink east west to point the fan out the rear exhaust port. I tried it and it fit just fine. Now my temps are reading 10C cooler. Friggin sweet.


----------



## Outfitter540

To anyone that uses a non stock cooler, What do you use for fan control? I just noticed the setting in the bios for PWM or voltage fan control. I was thinking of using the voltage control on my tuniq tower for fan control instead of the back panel fan controller. What do you think?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outfitter540*


To anyone that uses a non stock cooler, What do you use for fan control? I just noticed the setting in the bios for PWM or voltage fan control. I was thinking of using the voltage control on my tuniq tower for fan control instead of the back panel fan controller. What do you think?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813999251

I use a Zalman Fan Controller for 6 of the case fans on my rig. I turn smart fan control off in the bios to keep the motherboard fans at 100%.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaOC*


After reading, searching, and more reading and searching, I need help. New system specs:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L (Award BIOS F7)
G.Skill Dual Channel F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ (2 sticks x 1G) 5-5-5-15 1.8-2.0V
Intel E4500 2.2G

I've been reading as much as I can, but I cannot get this past 2.64GHz.

I am using the following:
(Multiplier: 11x and FSB: 240)
-or- (Multiplier: 10x and FSB: 260)
Vcore: 1.325
System Mem Multiplier: 2

I have read several posts with individuals with same mobo and CPU with 3.0G+ results and no voltage adjustments. So the only difference would be in memory.

If I try to raise FSB from 240 to 250, the machine boots and loads windows, but running Ortho (cpu + ram test) soon results in what look like calculation errors, rounding errors, etc... telling me to look in stress.txt file (not available). If I raise the FSB even higher, windows will not load.

So I am looking for any advice from the experts. My memory is running at 1.8V. I did try to up this by .2 volts with the same results. I have not played around with any other voltages, as I have read many reviews that it is unnecessary for this board/cpu combo.... but I am now skeptical.

In the advanced memory settings, I have things on "AUTO." I had previously tried 5-5-5-15 with the same results. There are 2 columns with specs (I think) listed in CPU-Z of 266Mhz (4-4-4-10) and 400Mhz (5-5-5-15). When I look at the Memory tab in CPU-Z (with 10x multiplier, and 270FSB), it shows up as 5-4-4-10... not sure if this is important.

Thanks!


You shouldn't have to up the voltage on the memory. To be sure, manually set it to 5-5-5-15 but leave the voltage on normal (1.8). You're going to need to try upping the voltage on the processor. Don't worry about it as long as you're monitoring your voltages on the processor. Use HWMonitor or CoreTemp. Also, look into an aftermarket CPU cooler if you haven't already and want to keep the temps down.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


Wow...I was wrong before when I thought I couldn't face my heatsink east west to point the fan out the rear exhaust port. I tried it and it fit just fine. Now my temps are reading 10C cooler. Friggin sweet.


Very cool


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i2kdave*


A few days ago, I was having trouble with an "audio device on high definition audio" bus showing up in device manager with a question mark next to it b/c the drivers weren't installed. Thinking this must be my on-board realtek audio, I uninstalled and re-installed the drivers several times and still had the same issue. Finally, by happenstance, I went to the windows update site and, under hardware, it recommended I install the "ATI function driver for high definition audio." I figured what the hell, and installed it....problem solved. The only ATI hardware that I have is my graphics card, so my question is, what is this driver for? This board doesn't have any kind of on-board ATI audio, does it?










Weird.

This board has the Intel ICH9 Southbridge chipset, which contains the ALC888 onboard HD audio. I don't understand why you would have to do that ?? I haven't had any trouble with my audio. Windows needs the UAA (universal audio architecture) driver as well as the Realtek HD Audio (newest is 1.85) to work properly.

If it works, it works


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


No thats cool, I didnt know what to expect with a quad core and temps on a 120 ultra extreme. I just was curious what others load temps were like and at what voltage they were at...


Can't speak for that cooler, but an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro with 1.456 Vcore and Arctic Silver 5 thermal grease maxes at 60 on hot days and 50-55ish on cooler days. I also have 7 case fans, however.


----------



## losttsol

I used to get around 60C @ 3.4GHz and 1.3125v in BIOS under load with my Zalman 9700 air cooler.


----------



## frenzee77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Can't speak for that cooler, but an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro with 1.456 Vcore and Arctic Silver 5 thermal grease maxes at 60 on hot days and 50-55ish on cooler days. I also have 7 case fans, however.

I have the ultra 120 extreme and I am getting max load temps of 54C after 90 minutes of Prime95 with my CPU at 3.2ghz. The room temp is 72.6 Fahrenheit.


----------



## Iceman0803

Hey guys I'm looking to do a new build with the GA-P35-DS3L and an E6300. I'm wondering what the best 4GB ram kit would be to go with that combo. Also should I get DDR2 800 or 1066? Thanks for any help!


----------



## losttsol

I'd go with the 1066 nowadays if it were me, but you can get 800MHz dirt cheap right now.

1st Choice: Corsair Dominator
2nd Choice: Crucial Ballistix
3rd Choice: My Sig RAM (cheaper alternative) 4GB for $64 after rebate...no complaints here.


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I'd go with the 1066 nowadays if it were me, but you can get 800MHz dirt cheap right now.

1st Choice: Corsair Dominator
2nd Choice: Crucial Ballistix
3rd Choice: My Sig RAM (cheaper alternative) 4GB for $64 after rebate...no complaints here.


Will my oc'ing be affected if all 4 slots are used? Sorry for the noob question, I'm just used to oc'ing AMD systems and if all 4 are used on them the memory controller can have a difficult time.


----------



## WannaOC

NP2H - Thanks for the response. I have an AC Freezer 7 Pro, and also used Arctic Silver 5.

Just before I read post, I set mem to 5-5-5-15, and FSB to 250.. I also upped mem vols +.2, and clicked up a few notches on Vcore. Ortho has been running for about 15 minutes... OK so far. Core temps are between 50-55... seems a little high.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iceman0803* 
Will my oc'ing be affected if all 4 slots are used? Sorry for the noob question, I'm just used to oc'ing AMD systems and if all 4 are used on them the memory controller can have a difficult time.

I haven't had any problems with having all four slots occupied. The only reason I'd pick 2GB sticks was if you wanted to upgrade to 8GB at some point, but most people don't need that much.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman0803*


Will my oc'ing be affected if all 4 slots are used? Sorry for the noob question, I'm just used to oc'ing AMD systems and if all 4 are used on them the memory controller can have a difficult time.


That is a definite possibility. Go with the 2 gb sticks to be safe, there have been reports of intel users having difficulty with this also.


----------



## frenzee77

Is anyone else seeing 5 degree differences in the cores? My first two cores run 5 degrees hotter than cores 3 and 4. I saw this with my original setup and then I redid the heatsink and it was there again. Just wondering if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## rcf22

Nope, just got two of them


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

WOOOHOOO!!!! My new parts came in today, looks like I will be having some fun this weekend.

E8400
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
Crucial Ballistix 2x1 GB
Gigabyte 8800GT w/ Zalman fan pre-installed

Once I get everything up and running, I will be sure to do some stock runs before I OC to see the difference.


----------



## Coelocanth

Sweet! Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## frenzee77

Two of core temps keep jumping around. They go from 60 down to 54 in an instant. Then they go back up after 10-15 seconds. Anyone know why? I use speedfan. Could the heatsink be loose?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


Is anyone else seeing 5 degree differences in the cores? My first two cores run 5 degrees hotter than cores 3 and 4. I saw this with my original setup and then I redid the heatsink and it was there again. Just wondering if I am doing something wrong.


5 degrees is usually the standard fluctuation between my cores depending on what I'm doing.

From what I can tell, native affinity starts with the first core and continues from there.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


Two of core temps keep jumping around. They go from 60 down to 54 in an instant. Then they go back up after 10-15 seconds. Anyone know why? I use speedfan. Could the heatsink be loose?


Depends on what you're doing really, and what kind of load you have.

If the CPU is loaded, it can easily jump 5-10, even 15 degrees between loading and unloading, practically instantly (relative to speedfan).

Even without load, it isn't terribly unsual behavior. The hotter you get, the more fluctuation you will see.


----------



## frenzee77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


Depends on what you're doing really, and what kind of load you have.

If the CPU is loaded, it can easily jump 5-10, even 15 degrees between loading and unloading, practically instantly (relative to speedfan).

Even without load, it isn't terribly unsual behavior. The hotter you get, the more fluctuation you will see.


I'm doing P95 small FFT's. Well I suppose its ok as long as it doesn't jump up in temp


----------



## Passive Fist

Hello. I registered to post in this thread









My tale of woe!

All the important and not-so-important system specs should show in my sig.

I got this board for Christmas and things were good. Through some testing and trials I overclocked it to 7x460 / 3.22ghz up from 7x266 / 1.86ghz. That was pretty sweet. Yeah, it was.

Anyway this morning I started the thing up and all the BIOS settings had reverted to their defaults. Oh crap. I loaded the CMOS profile of my OC'd settings and rebooted, and right before the BIOS reported the memory speed it rebooted itself. Fiddling with every setting individually and rebooting like 50 times lead me to discover that the only part that actually causes the reboot is when you unlock the FSB. Even if I don't change it from the default of 266, if I have it unlocked the system reboots. Even if I underclock it reboots.

What. The. Hell.

At that point it was time to get my hands dirty. Opened the case up, unplugged the battery, shorted the clear CMOS jumper, unplugged and reseated every card and cable (except the CPU), left the battery out and the power unplugged for an hour. Should be enough to fully clear everything right? Well it didn't make any difference. Here I am at stock speed asking for help. I've read several threads on different forums about people having a similar problem but they never seem to come back and say 'oh yeah I fixed it by doing <foo>'.

So let's get to work







Please help. I want my megahurtz back.


----------



## frenzee77

Been running P95 for 90 minutes @ 3.4ghz and temps have hit a max of 61C. I know after 90 minutes I can't consider the OC stable yet but can I consider it temperature safe? I can't see how I could ever be maxing the CPU for 90 minutes. With intensive graphic games its mainly the video card that gets taxed not the CPU right?

Sorry about all the noob questions the last couple of days. Thanks for the patience. My first OC


----------



## Passive Fist

I think I remember that 90c is the unsafe limit. You don't want to approach it, and most CPU will shut down at that temp.

61c is definitely safe.


----------



## frenzee77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Passive Fist*


I think I remember that 90c is the unsafe limit. You don't want to approach it, and most CPU will shut down at that temp.

61c is definitely safe.


I know for my CPU 71C is the limit. Suppose I should of mentioned. Thats something I like to do. Leave out important details









Its been 110 minutes now and still at 61C. The room is 72 F.


----------



## frenzee77

Hey Passive Fist. Maybe this will help your problem. I found this post farther back in the thread:

To all of the guys having the problem of your overclock settings going back to default on re-boot or start-up,

I posted this 10 or 12 pages back, but it probably got lost in the mix by now. That happens when these threads get this long and I noticed this issue is still happening to others again. Anyways, I was having the same problem. I'd OC. I test with Orthos, OCCT or Prime95 all night long and pass just fine. Then I'd power the system up the very next day and everything would go back to default again, every single time. It was driving me crazy. I did some Googling and found out that this was happening to others as well. The fix was a setting in the BIOS. Under the "Halt On" section, set it to "NO Errors". This completely fixed my problem and it has never done it since. It's been almost a month now and it's still working just fine. From what I was reading is that the system sees that the CPU is not running at the correct/specified speed and it's thinks that that is an error, so it stops the booting process and resets everything. I don't know if it will work for all of you, but it worked for me.

Also, my board was shipped with the F3 BIOS. I flashed to the F6 version and the problem still persisted until I changed that one setting, so I'm going to assume that it's not a BIOS version problem for any of you.


----------



## Passive Fist

Thanks for the help. However, I already have tried that to no avail. Seems like there shouldn't be so much voodoo required for something with no moving parts


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


Two of core temps keep jumping around. They go from 60 down to 54 in an instant. Then they go back up after 10-15 seconds. Anyone know why? I use speedfan. Could the heatsink be loose?


I believe that at least partly due to minor fluctuations in voltage. I noticed on my OC that sometimes the voltage would fluctuate just a bit, and the temps would follow.

Speaking of temps, as long as you don't hit your thermal limit of 71 C (or whatever your chips rated at), you should be fine. However, I've read on many OCing threads that veteran OCers tend to prefer if the load temps are at around 60C or less.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


I believe that at least partly due to minor fluctuations in voltage. I noticed on my OC that sometimes the voltage would fluctuate just a bit, and the temps would follow.

Speaking of temps, as long as you don't hit your thermal limit of 71 C (or whatever your chips rated at), you should be fine. However, I've read on many OCing threads that veteran OCers tend to prefer if the load temps are at around 60C or less.


Just to interject a note about temperatures...

It is generally a good idea to keep your temperatures a good 10c below your thermal spec when running prime95 and the like. The reason for this is simple: in real-world use, your ambient case temperature is going to rise significantly while gaming, or doing other intensive (especially graphically intensive) activities.

Though your processor likely will not be worked quite as hard while gaming as during prime95, your graphics card and other components are going to dump heat like crazy into your case. And even in a case with the best case cooling, it's still going to run your ambient up a good 2-3c at least. A raise in ambient generally equals the same raise in CPU temps, so it'll mean a 2-10c raise in temps for your CPU.

As an example, in my case (which has a few 80mm fans), on my current OC I get around 55c on the CPU under full load in prime95. When I game, I've seen that same temperature hit 64c.

Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Kill Phil

Ok, so I finally got around to fiddling with this board after FAH-SMP was taking its sweet time and have so far been impressed. Lots of voltage and memory options are a plus and auto cmos reset keeps me from having to pull the tower out of my desk. But onto the nitty gritty.

Currently I've got my E6600 at 3240 MHz (360*9)(Side note, Core Temp 0.95.4 is giving me 540*6) and Ive got it running at 50C at load stable for the last 20 min under orthos. Of course this will be running all night but for now its helped me determine where to set my voltage, specifically 1.375 vCore. I haven't fiddled with memory timings beyond setting the divider to 2.00 or any other voltage settings. Im wondering where you guys would go from here.

Hope to get back to this thread tomorrow night, thanks to everyone in advance for your input.

EDIT: Just failed Orthos at 52 minutes, gonna drop to 355 and reste.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kill Phil*


Ok, so I finally got around to fiddling with this board after FAH-SMP was taking its sweet time and have so far been impressed. Lots of voltage and memory options are a plus and auto cmos reset keeps me from having to pull the tower out of my desk. But onto the nitty gritty.

Currently I've got my E6600 at 3240 MHz (360*9)(Side note, Core Temp 0.95.4 is giving me 540*6) and Ive got it running at 50C at load stable for the last 20 min under orthos. Of course this will be running all night but for now its helped me determine where to set my voltage, specifically 1.375 vCore. I haven't fiddled with memory timings beyond setting the divider to 2.00 or any other voltage settings. Im wondering where you guys would go from here.

Hope to get back to this thread tomorrow night, thanks to everyone in advance for your input.

EDIT: Just failed Orthos at 52 minutes, gonna drop to 355 and reste.


Get you best CPU overclock stable, then work on the memory. Leave it at 2.00 until then.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


Two of core temps keep jumping around. They go from 60 down to 54 in an instant. Then they go back up after 10-15 seconds. Anyone know why? I use speedfan. Could the heatsink be loose?


My cores jump around a little bit, but not 6 degrees. I have always had up to a 5C difference between cores though, no matter how well the heatsink is seated. Core 0 used to always be the hottest, but now cores 2 and 3 run hottest for me. Here's what I'm getting now under load...


----------



## c230k

I tried everything that I can do, set ram timing, mch voltage, vdimm voltage, pci-e voltage, etc etc in bios and can't get 3.6 stable with all 4 cores. I guess it's because of the 1.3125 VID of my CPU. I gave up and settle down with 3.42G with my ram running at DDR 1216 speed. The CPU idles at around 16-20 degree C and not over 40 under load. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

New Parts:
Motherboard: GA-P35-DS3L
Proc: Intel Pentium 4 - will be E8400 once I can update the bios
GPU: Gigabyte 8800GT
Ram: Crucial Ballistix PC6400

I took everything out of my current case and cleaned it out completely. I installed the new power supply, PCP&C 610W and the motherboard. I installed the P4 into the motherboard. I powered it on and everything starts up great and stays on. I continue installing one piece at a time and powering it up to make sure it works. Ram, then GPU, then SATA DVD drive and SATA HDD. After everything was installed I powered it up and everything starts fine, but there was no picture showing up on my monitor. I checked for loose plugs and connections and found the 4 pin 12 volt cable that goes near the processor wasn't in and plugged it in. Now when I power it on, it stays on for less then a minute, but the picture shows up and the computer is trying to boot. This is as far as I have gotten, I have taken everything out and reinstalled everything again to make sure it's in there the correct way. Any ideas on how to keep it on so I can install windows?


----------



## LGoldson

and am curious to know the settings for 4 X 1GB Corsair XMS DDR2, no prob with 2 X 1GB. Wont Boot past Memory with 4 X 1GB.
Any assistance appreciated.


----------



## c230k

I finally decided to ditch the Q6600 and just got a E8400
Trying to get it stable at 4.5G+ speed right now haha


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

So I cant get the computer to stay on when I plug in the 12v 4-pin connector near the CPU on this motherboard. With it unplugged, the computer stays on but nothing shows up on the display. With it plugged in, I can see the boot process but the computer turns off after about 30 seconds. Can anyone adv me on this?


----------



## c230k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


So I cant get the computer to stay on when I plug in the 12v 4-pin connector near the CPU on this motherboard. With it unplugged, the computer stays on but nothing shows up on the display. With it plugged in, I can see the boot process but the computer turns off after about 30 seconds. Can anyone adv me on this?


That seems weird
Did you try to go to bios and check to make sure every setting is correct? Also, is your CPU heatsink mounted correctly? The computer will auto shut down if the CPU overheats. The computer will restart if the CPU does not have enough voltage too. Try your ram setting in the bios too.


----------



## dleccord

alrite guys.. can someone check if this is good? thanks!!

so far i want to leave it at about 3ghz. but im pretty clueless on the ram. ram is seeing 2v right now and timings are set on auto (5-5-5-15). vcore is at 1.34. what about the ratio? how important does the ration have to be at 1:1? what happens if it is set to 1:2 or 1:3?

thanks again.


























Attachment 64575Attachment 64576Attachment 64577


----------



## RapiDJunioR

Hi

im new in this board first i must say my english is bad.

i have some problems with my mobo

i cant overclocked it. i try all variants on my mit setups but i cant boot up system. it comes to post screen write "memory se" or "memory set" and reset after starting with default settings . i tryed bios update Qbios and Qflash but anything was changed. i try f5 f6 f7 f8a bios.

anybody help me about this problem?
if i dont fixed this problem i will buy p35 ds3r.


----------



## c230k

I have plenty of fun with this CPU so far.
Decided to stick with 4.5G. Not sure why but it seems my idle temp is a bit high even though I am on water. Using the same watercool setup with my quad core. Btw, I tried to encode stuff with the [email protected], it totally blew the [email protected] away. Moving from a quad that couldn't overclock well to a dual that can clock very well is a good move I guess.

CPU-Z Validation:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=303881

Screenshots:


----------



## dleccord

does it say continue to start windows?

clear your cmos and start over again.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

All is well now, I pulled an all niter and get my sweet new system up and running. I have only installed the basics so far though, anti-virus, spyware, etc., I will get some benching software on here ASAP and show some results. One question, how do you set the RAM timings on this board?


----------



## Splinky

For those hitting the high FSB like 450+, are you guys using stock NB cooling or something else?

Thanks


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RapiDJunioR*


Hi

im new in this board first i must say my english is bad.

i have some problems with my mobo

i cant overclocked it. i try all variants on my mit setups but i cant boot up system. it comes to post screen write "memory se" or "memory set" and reset after starting with default settings . i tryed bios update Qbios and Qflash but anything was changed. i try f5 f6 f7 f8a bios.

anybody help me about this problem?
if i dont fixed this problem i will buy p35 ds3r.


Can you post your MIT settings for us?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


All is well now, I pulled an all niter and get my sweet new system up and running. I have only installed the basics so far though, anti-virus, spyware, etc., I will get some benching software on here ASAP and show some results. One question, how do you set the RAM timings on this board?


Ctrl-F1 at the main bios screen will unlock the advanced memory settings.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c230k*


I have plenty of fun with this CPU so far.
Decided to stick with 4.5G. Not sure why but it seems my idle temp is a bit high even though I am on water. Using the same watercool setup with my quad core. Btw, I tried to encode stuff with the [email protected], it totally blew the [email protected] away. Moving from a quad that couldn't overclock well to a dual that can clock very well is a good move I guess.

CPU-Z Validation:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=303881

Screenshots:










Depending on what coding you use, it's usually more efficient to code on a higher clock speed, rather than multiple cores, as much programs haven't been utilized for multiple cores.

Grats! Looks like a sweet rig


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dleccord*


alrite guys.. can someone check if this is good? thanks!!

so far i want to leave it at about 3ghz. but im pretty clueless on the ram. ram is seeing 2v right now and timings are set on auto (5-5-5-15). vcore is at 1.34. what about the ratio? how important does the ration have to be at 1:1? what happens if it is set to 1:2 or 1:3?

thanks again.


People have found that Intel systems run the fastest with a multiplier closest to 1:1. With that being said, if you can push one faster than the other, I don't think its going to hurt your performance but you can certainly check it with benchmarks.

I.e. I run my CPU at 300 or 333 x 9 sometimes, that doesn't mean I change my memory multiplier so it runs at 600Mhz or 667 Mhz, though







Unless I want to tighten the timings to 4-4-4-12 instead of 5-5-5-15, then I'll run it at 667 instead of 800.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frenzee77*


I know for my CPU 71C is the limit. Suppose I should of mentioned. Thats something I like to do. Leave out important details









Its been 110 minutes now and still at 61C. The room is 72 F.


Yes, your temperatures show their maximum range pretty quickly, and you should be fine









Also, Most ANYTHING doesn't usually bring the core up as hot as Prime95 does, that's why its a great test.

But keep in mind that if you're gaming for a while or something like that, your other cards will raise the ambient temp in the case, so don't just ignore it all now


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Splinky*


For those hitting the high FSB like 450+, are you guys using stock NB cooling or something else?

Thanks


iono about that but i sure would like the stock heatsink/heat pipes from the 780i boards


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Passive Fist*


Thanks for the help. However, I already have tried that to no avail. Seems like there shouldn't be so much voodoo required for something with no moving parts










I suggest (grasping at straws here) setting the AC Restore Power function to SoftReset.. maybe that will help?

If you look a few pages back my BIOS settings are posted in screenshots, maybe that will help?

The only problem that I had that was similar to what you're saying was not realizing I hadn't changed the memory multiplier.


----------



## Ralph Louie

I _just_ ordered this board from ClubIT.com for $89.48 shipped









I'm in the process of building my first system. So far I have a CM Stacker 830 and some Crucial Tracers.
I ordered this board, an E8400, GTS 512 and whole mess of other stuff this morning. I'd like to read as much as possible of this thread but 99 pages is undoable. About what page do the Wolfdales come in and how are they working in this board? I hear it doesn't require a bios update to post with them like some boards do, but I imagine there will be a later bios I need to flash anyway?


----------



## nytevizion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie*


I _just_ ordered this board from ClubIT.com for $89.48 shipped









I hear it doesn't require a bios update to post with them like some boards do, but I imagine there will be a later bios I need to flash anyway?



I prefer the latest and greatest but you can always go with "if it aint broke, don't fix it"


----------



## Jarrstin

What kind of aftermarket CPU coolers are you guys using on this board that fit? Just curious because I don't really want to use the stock that comes with my E8400 when it gets in.


----------



## RapiDJunioR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


Can you post your MIT settings for us?


i have must use stock settings. but i can't boot up system this settings.
when i change or enable cpu host clock control , system dont boot up.
but i can changed RAM timings ,frequency and cpu clock ratio. for example i can use this settings

Robust Graphic Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 10X
CPU Host Clock Control disabled
CPU Host Frequencey (mhz) 200
PCI Express Frequency (mhz) 100
C.I.A.2 Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800 400 
timings 4 4 4 12

but i cant boot this settings |
\\/

1.
Robust Graphic Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 11X
CPU Host Clock Control Enabled
CPU Host Frequencey (mhz) 210
PCI Express Frequency (mhz) 100
C.I.A.2 Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [4.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800 840

2.
Robust Graphic Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 10X
CPU Host Clock Control Enabled
CPU Host Frequencey (mhz) 250
PCI Express Frequency (mhz) 100
C.I.A.2 Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800 500

System Voltage Control [Manual]
Ddr2/ddr3 OverVoltage Control [Normal]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control [Normal]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [Normal]
CPU Voltage Control [Normal]
Normal CPU Vcore 1.35000V

CPU Enhanced Halt (CIE) = Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2) = Enabled
CPU EIST Function = Enabled


----------



## dleccord




----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarrstin*


What kind of aftermarket CPU coolers are you guys using on this board that fit? Just curious because I don't really want to use the stock that comes with my E8400 when it gets in.


I use the ZEROtherm Nirvana and it fits into my case with just a little bit left over. Massive cooler, but also one of the higher rated ones on anandtech's aftermarket cooler guide. I like it though, keeps my processor cool, might have been a bit of an overkill since the eE8400 is 45nm.


----------



## Jarrstin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk* 
I use the ZEROtherm Nirvana and it fits into my case with just a little bit left over. Massive cooler, but also one of the higher rated ones on anandtech's aftermarket cooler guide. I like it though, keeps my processor cool, might have been a bit of an overkill since the eE8400 is 45nm.

What kind of temps are you getting with it? BTW, thanks for the reply.


----------



## c230k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


Depending on what coding you use, it's usually more efficient to code on a higher clock speed, rather than multiple cores, as much programs haven't been utilized for multiple cores.

Grats! Looks like a sweet rig










Thank you








I am just doing some rmvb->avi then burn to dvd for gf's mom since she doesn't like to watch stuff on computer...
Anyways, the 8400 could go higher, but I don't really have the guts to push the voltage higher. I pumped the voltage to 1.6 in bios and try to boot into windows @ 5ghz, but i stop it right after the post since I was scared


----------



## RapiDJunioR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RapiDJunioR*


Hi

im new in this board first i must say my english is bad.

i have some problems with my mobo

i cant overclocked it. i try all variants on my mit setups but i cant boot up system. it comes to post screen write "memory se" or "memory set" and reset after starting with default settings . i tryed bios update Qbios and Qflash but anything was changed. i try f5 f6 f7 f8a bios.

anybody help me about this problem?
if i dont fixed this problem i will buy p35 ds3r.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RapiDJunioR*


i have must use stock settings. but i can't boot up system this settings.
when i change or enable cpu host clock control , system dont boot up.
but i can changed RAM timings ,frequency and cpu clock ratio. for example i can use this settings

Robust Graphic Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 10X
CPU Host Clock Control disabled
CPU Host Frequencey (mhz) 200
PCI Express Frequency (mhz) 100
C.I.A.2 Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800 400 
timings 4 4 4 12

but i cant boot this settings |
/

1.
Robust Graphic Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 11X
CPU Host Clock Control Enabled
CPU Host Frequencey (mhz) 210
PCI Express Frequency (mhz) 100
C.I.A.2 Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [4.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800 840

2.
Robust Graphic Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio 10X
CPU Host Clock Control Enabled
CPU Host Frequencey (mhz) 250
PCI Express Frequency (mhz) 100
C.I.A.2 Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800 500

System Voltage Control [Manual]
Ddr2/ddr3 OverVoltage Control [Normal]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control [Normal]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [Normal]
CPU Voltage Control [Normal]
Normal CPU Vcore 1.35000V

CPU Enhanced Halt (CIE) = Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2) = Enabled
CPU EIST Function = Enabled


please help me about this problem.
if i cant fix this problem i must bought a new mobo


----------



## RapiDJunioR

thanks for all helps









i take off all usb ports and fixed my problem. and i boot up 3ghz first experiment


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarrstin*


What kind of temps are you getting with it? BTW, thanks for the reply.


After copying about 250GB from an old IDE HDD to my new 750GB SATA and installing several apps, my current temps read:

System: 32C/89F
CPU: 17C/62F

I live in FL by the way, our winters here aren't that cold and our summers are excruciating.

*These temps are at stock, haven't had a chance to OC yet.


----------



## losttsol

17C idle is plenty cool, probably less than ambient.


----------



## c230k

That is some good temp, mine has the idle [email protected]@
core0 stucks at 41C while core1 stucks at ~36


----------



## Splinky

hey c230k,

do you use stock NB cooling? how are your voltages to reach 500 FSB?

I heard the NB gets mad hot.

Thanks


----------



## c230k

I have watercooling for my nb so it is around 30c.
I assume it would be quite hot with that tiny stock heatsink without any fans.
0.1v on both fsb and mch.


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RapiDJunioR*


please help me about this problem.
if i cant fix this problem i must bought a new mobo


kick it up a notch on the ram voltages.


----------



## RapiDJunioR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
kick it up a notch on the ram voltages.

thanks but i fixed it problem but i have a new problem now























i oced my sytem 9*333 1,375V. it stabled. after i tryed 8*400 1,4V +1 fsb +1 gmch +1 ddr2 after it dont boot up and stable. i back to 3ghz but fsb wasnt changed. i change it on bios. 333 but in boot screen write 9*200. then i log in bios there write 9*333 but it dont start with 333. it started with 200









i tryed bios update, clear cmos and take off all usb but i cant fixed it.

anybody help me about this problem?*


----------



## bardos

going to place a 40mm fan on the northbridge with screws or hotglue. is it worthwhile to remove NB HS, clean it and replace the compound underneath or best to leave it? rememebr reading somewhere that someone had opened it and found good compound and said it wasn't necessary... plz advise.


----------



## RapiDJunioR

i dont think. if this problem cause hot , why i dont do underclock. what i do fsp(150-350) anything change it started all time 200.

and i have a good cooling system.


----------



## RapiDJunioR

anybody have a think about my problem?*


----------



## rcf22

Junior, you seem to be having the same problem that I do. I can change all my OC settings except for the FSB. When I change the FSB under or over the stock voltage (333 in my case) the board will do a double boot and start with the stock voltage. I can change memory timings and everything just fine.

I haven't found a solution to this problem, so I'm just over clocking using EasyTune5 through windows. This certainly isn't the best solution, but gets the job done for now.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


17C idle is plenty cool, probably less than ambient.


Thanks, I should probably mention that I keep my case right next to the window in the winter time to bring in cooler air, which it definitely was yesterday.

My case:
Thermaltake Tsunami Dream, has 1x120mm fan blowing in (bottom front) and one blowing out (top rear) plus a 90mm fan on the side blowing in centered over the NB and Ram and also blows in front of the CPU cooler fan, which blows straight out the rear 120mm fan. A very well designed case in my opinion.

I feel that the lower CPU temp is due to the 45nm and the ZEROtherm, which is a massive HS. I will Prime95 stress test it over night tonight and see what the temps hit and post those for comparison.

Looking forward to OC my machine this week now that I have all my drivers installed and every thing else ready to go.

One question though, I have an original Sound Blaster Audigy card from my old machine, I am thinking of using it again because this motherboards on board audio messes up my 4.1 speaker setup, no rear speaker sound. Anyone else have this problem or know fi the Audigy card is better? thanks.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

On board HD audio drivers question?

I was reading on the Newegg comments for this board that Windows automatically installs its own drivers when XP/Vista is setup for the first time which will intefer with the drivers that comes with the motherboard. The person that posted that comment says to uninstall the windows drivers and then install the drivers that come with the motherboard. Does anyone know anything about this? Because I am having issues hearing sound from my RL and RR speakers in my 4.1 setup and i did not uninstall any Windows sound drivers, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk* 
On board HD audio drivers question?

I was reading on the Newegg comments for this board that Windows automatically installs its own drivers when XP/Vista is setup for the first time which will intefer with the drivers that comes with the motherboard. The person that posted that comment says to uninstall the windows drivers and then install the drivers that come with the motherboard. Does anyone know anything about this? Because I am having issues hearing sound from my RL and RR speakers in my 4.1 setup and i did not uninstall any Windows sound drivers, any help is greatly appreciated.

I've seen a few posts on other forums with people having troubles getting the HD audio to work and it seems the workaround that you mention is what they end up having to do. I had no troubles installing XP, then the mobo drivers, but I only have 2.1 sound hooked up on my rig, so I don't know what to tell you on it.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
I've seen a few posts on other forums with people having troubles getting the HD audio to work and it seems the workaround that you mention is what they end up having to do. I had no troubles installing XP, then the mobo drivers, but I only have 2.1 sound hooked up on my rig, so I don't know what to tell you on it.

Ok, well the 2.1 of my 4.1 works perfectly fine...







, but I want the other half to work as well. It is nice to know that I wasn't the only one having this issue so I look forward to trying this out when I get home. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tensionz

Any suggestions or are these settings fine?

Intel C2D E6300 1.86GHz - 3.01GHz
2GB G.Skill DDR2-800 - 860MHz

RAM Timings: 5-6-6-16 (2T)
VCore: +1.45V
FSB: +0.1V
DDR2: +0.2V


----------



## RapiDJunioR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


Junior, you seem to be having the same problem that I do. I can change all my OC settings except for the FSB. When I change the FSB under or over the stock voltage (333 in my case) the board will do a double boot and start with the stock voltage. I can change memory timings and everything just fine.

I haven't found a solution to this problem, so I'm just over clocking using EasyTune5 through windows. This certainly isn't the best solution, but gets the job done for now.


i fixed problem. i changed my ram slots. these are in 3 - 4 slots but now 1 - 2 slots. and im in 3,2 ghz now


----------



## dleccord

anyone know if the cooler master TX cpu fan is blow air onto the cpu or pull air out? because im idling at [email protected]


----------



## RunFast

Howzit...been reading what I can about oc'ing, havent done much to
my mobo exept change my mem timings to 4-4-4-12, up'd the mem volts to 2.053 something, disabled smart fan, ready to oc this baby. Where should I start?


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
anyone know if the cooler master TX cpu fan is blow air onto the cpu or pull air out? because im idling at [email protected]

It should be blowing towards the cooling fins because that is where the heat is.


----------



## RunFast

Just got it all togerther...everthing works..whew...
not sure where to start...any helpers? The only things I have changed are: mem timings to 4-4-4-12, mem volts to 2.053, and disabled smart fan control, also disabled EIST..(someone recommended that 1). oh, download
some goodies....memtest, occ, cpu-z, super-pi, any others?


----------



## dleccord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
It should be blowing towards the cooling fins because that is where the heat is.

gosh no wonder my cpu isnt getting the best cool air; i have the fan right by the rear exhaust fan


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunFast* 
Just got it all togerther...everthing works..whew...
not sure where to start...any helpers? The only things I have changed are: mem timings to 4-4-4-12, mem volts to 2.053, and disabled smart fan control, also disabled EIST..(someone recommended that 1). oh, download
some goodies....memtest, occ, cpu-z, super-pi, any others?

Heya! What's occ? Is that Orthos? If not, I suggest grabbing either Orthos or Prime95 (I use the latter).

Anyway, since you have EIST disabled, go into M.I.T and:

- Switch CPU Host Clock Control to Enabled.
- Set your multiplier (CPU Clock Ratio)
- Go to PCI Express Frequency and manually set it to 100 MHz. Do not leave it on Auto.
- Go to System Memory Multiplier and set it at 2.0 (this will sync your RAM with your FSB at a 1:1 ratio)
- Go to System Voltage Control and set it to Manual. A red warning will flash. Ignore it. That's just the BIOS trying to say it can overclock better than you. We know that's not true.








- Go to DDR2 Overvoltage Control and set it to your RAM's rated voltage (the default on the board is 1.8 volts).
- Now go to CPU Host Clock Frequency and set it to whatever you want to start at (this is your FSB). I recommend going in small steps and testing after each adjustment to be sure you're stable.

At some point, when you get to higher frequencies with your FSB, you'll find your system's not stable. When this happens, go to CPU Voltage Control (this is the vcore) and raise it a notch. Test for stability. If it's stable, try raising the FSB again. If it's not stable, bump it up again. Rinse and repeat.

If you're really reaching for a high OC, you may have to up the voltage to the memory, northbridge and FSB as well.

Watch your temps and you should be okay.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dleccord

At what FSB do you guys start upping the voltage on the Northbridge?

Thank You


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
At what FSB do you guys start upping the voltage on the Northbridge?

Thank You

I have my rig at 450 FSB x8 and I haven't raised the NB or FSB voltage.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dleccord*


gosh no wonder my cpu isnt getting the best cool air; i have the fan right by the rear exhaust fan










CPU fan ---> Heatsink Fins ---> Rear exhaust fan


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


CPU fan ---> Heatsink Fins ---> Rear exhaust fan


can you draw it out? schematic is not my thang


----------



## RunFast

THANKS COELCANTH!!!!

How about the rgb (ROBUST GRAPHIC BOOSTER) setting, auto,fast,turbo ...









also the "Enhance system performance"standard,turbo,extreme...?

thankyou...


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RunFast*


THANKS COELCANTH!!!!

How about the rgb (ROBUST GRAPHIC BOOSTER) setting, auto,fast,turbo ...









also the "Enhance system performance"standard,turbo,extreme...?

thankyou...


use standard for system stability


----------



## Coelocanth

Yep, Standard. And Auto on RGB.


----------



## dleccord

anyone running some OCZ pc2-6400 Golds on their DS3L? if so, how much did you overclock it?


----------



## identitycrisis

so Ive been shopping around for an intel rig, been lookin at the gigabyte, DFI Blood Iron and the DFI LP DK. The main differences are that the DS3L supports ddr1000 and the price, am i right for the most part? seems it is 30-40 less than the other 2 boards... any insight on this?


----------



## jbrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


so Ive been shopping around for an intel rig, been lookin at the gigabyte, DFI Blood Iron and the DFI LP DK. The main differences are that the DS3L supports ddr1000 and the price, am i right for the most part? seems it is 30-40 less than the other 2 boards... any insight on this?


DS3L dosn't have RAID, though. SOmething I wish I had noticed..


----------



## identitycrisis

So no RAID, the cost, the ddr standard... and im sure DFI has a much more in depth bios? anyone used both?


----------



## Javy

My rig is:

CPU: E6300 (OCed @3.10GHz)
RAM: DDR2-667 G.skill 1GBnj in Dual Channel mode (SPD 2.5= 5-9-9-25)
MOBO: Given right









Vmods:
Core-1.375
DIMM-.03
FSB-.01
MCH-.01
PCIX-.00

When I go to increase my Bus Speed to lets say 480 (3.36Ghz) there is a huge vmod jump ~1.48. My processor gets kinda hot ~60C at load. After seeing SGTSpikes OC (3.3 @1.26V) I am wondering if I am doing something wrong.

I have tried just one stick of RAM with an SPD of 2 and my PCIX is set to 100. Is it my memory DDR2-667 or something else like powers supply?

Thanks for the help in advance.
My 3dMarkScore: 12603 (link)


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
So no RAID, the cost, the ddr standard... and im sure DFI has a much more in depth bios? anyone used both?

DFI is a better "tweakers'" motherboard, but the Gigabyte (in my experience, at least) is much easier to work with. The DFI board is finicky and requires a lot of CMOS resets.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Javy*


My rig is:

CPU: E6300 (OCed @3.10GHz)
RAM: DDR2-667 G.skill 1GBnj in Dual Channel mode (SPD 2.5= 5-9-9-25)
MOBO: Given right









Vmods:
Core-1.375
DIMM-.03
FSB-.01
MCH-.01
PCIX-.00

When I go to increase my Bus Speed to lets say 480 (3.36Ghz) there is a huge vmod jump ~1.48. My processor gets kinda hot ~60C at load. After seeing SGTSpikes OC (3.3 @1.26V) I am wondering if I am doing something wrong.

I have tried just one stick of RAM with an SPD of 2 and my PCIX is set to 100. Is it my memory DDR2-667 or something else like powers supply?

Thanks for the help in advance.
My 3dMarkScore: 12603 (link)


Every chip is different, even from the same series/manufacturing run, so ther's no guarantee that you'll be able to get the same FSB and vcore values as someone else. As for the vcore jump when you raise the FSB, that's to be expected. As you go for a higher and higher bus, your chip will need more and more juice for each successive jump in bus speed. Your temps also rise exponentially as vcore rises, so that's why you're pumping more heat.

But it seems from the way you worded this that you've got your vcore set on auto. Forgive me if I'm wrong, but is this the case? If so, go in there and set it manually. The board will feed your chip far more juice than it needs to stay stable, so you may find you can drop the vcore and still get a stable FSB of the same value.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Temperature questions for OC'ing a computer;

What is a good up to date program to use for monitoring temps? - the Easytune only tells me the CPU and Case Ambient temps, is there other items to watch?
What temp would be considered high for an E8400?
What temp should everything stay under during full load to be considered safe?

I have already started to OC my system, very slowly but surely, and I already see an increase in temps but I don't know what would be high for them. thanks for any help.


----------



## Javy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Every chip is different, even from the same series/manufacturing run, so ther's no guarantee that you'll be able to get the same FSB and vcore values as someone else. As for the vcore jump when you raise the FSB, that's to be expected. As you go for a higher and higher bus, your chip will need more and more juice for each successive jump in bus speed. Your temps also rise exponentially as vcore rises, so that's why you're pumping more heat.

But it seems from the way you worded this that you've got your vcore set on auto. Forgive me if I'm wrong, but is this the case? If so, go in there and set it manually. The board will feed your chip far more juice than it needs to stay stable, so you may find you can drop the vcore and still get a stable FSB of the same value.

Thanks for your reply:

I have manually incremented the FSB and Vcore accordingly. While increasing these quantities I found them to be somewhat linear and I am able to follow. But I seem to hit a wall for a Bus Speed > 459. My findings were as follows (20Hz increments I know that is kind big but bear with me)

Stock:
Bus speed= 266 Vcore=1.35000

OCed:
Bus speed <= 459 Vcore=1.35625 (not bad for OCing 200 from stock)
Bus speed = 460 Vcore=1.41875 (notice the significant jump)
Bus speed = 480 Vcore=1.48760 (another jump)

So I started to think what could cause this. And wanted to get some feedback. Maybe unstable PSU or bad RAM?

*Below is a thought experiment, followed by two actual experiments. I invite everyone to constructively criticizes and help develop:
*
_*Thought Experiment:*_
If I were to make a conjecture, it would be that there is a far greater variation between different manufacturers of power supplies than the quality control yield of CPU and MOBO from the same manufacturer. I could see a power supply reaching some sort of threshold where the voltage begins to considerably unstable relative to the sensitivity of the CMOS transistors on/off threshold values inside of the processor. This voltage would again stabilize at a certain increase, hence a jump in the Vcore would make the system stable again. As transistors reduce they require less energy, (ie potential differences and current) to switch, so PSUs stability, not the actual rated power (ie 630W), becomes critical. The stability would come into play via the building process, quality of materials, engineering, and quality control of the manufacturer. So even though you get a cheap PSU you could have an oddity that is extremely stable at the voltages necessary for a processor.
Same could be said for the PSU relationship with the RAM instead of the processor.

_*Experiment 1:*_
So I have another PSU but it is the older ATX spec, 20pin, P4 cable, etc. But the system will still boot with this PSU and I have all the necessary cables to supply power to all the peripherals. Maybe I should plug this bad boy in and see if the Core voltages change or become more stable etc.

_*Experiment 2:*_
I also have another stick of ddr2 ram from a Wintec but it is DDR2-533 512MB. I could plug this in and see if there are variations in the core voltages with just different ram.

What do you guys think? Should I carry out these experiments or has someone here already done this and save me the time.

Then you have the timing issue of the RAM and CPU this I am much less familiar with and probably need some help on but one thing at a time.

Thanks,

Javy


----------



## dleccord

Why isn't this thread stickied yet?


----------



## c230k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk* 
Temperature questions for OC'ing a computer;

What is a good up to date program to use for monitoring temps? - the Easytune only tells me the CPU and Case Ambient temps, is there other items to watch?
What temp would be considered high for an E8400?
What temp should everything stay under during full load to be considered safe?

I have already started to OC my system, very slowly but surely, and I already see an increase in temps but I don't know what would be high for them. thanks for any help.

Well it seems many people have an idle temperature of around 41 regardless of what cooling they got. I am not sure if it's a bug or what coz even mine is like this. For under load temperature, Intel said 72C is the max u would want to go, but I think it should be best to stay under 60C. Mine is under 50C under 100% load. Hope it helps.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c230k*


Well it seems many people have an idle temperature of around 41 regardless of what cooling they got. I am not sure if it's a bug or what coz even mine is like this. For under load temperature, Intel said 72C is the max u would want to go, but I think it should be best to stay under 60C. Mine is under 50C under 100% load. Hope it helps.










Thanks for the reply. I am not sure what "bug" everyone is referring to, but I am checking my temps with the EasyTune Pro 5 and it says my CPU idle is 17/18C and I really haven't checked it under load yet. Is anyone using different software for monitoring temps? If so, any recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## dleccord

i use core temp .96 and i idle around 20-22C


----------



## Coelocanth

I use CoreTemp as well and my idle temps are 26C, with load temps at 57C.


----------



## skim21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Splinky* 
hey c230k,

do you use stock NB cooling? how are your voltages to reach 500 FSB?

I heard the NB gets mad hot.

Thanks


Hey Splinky,
how did you overclock your e6550 to 3.0? I can only get mine to 2.8.


----------



## skim21

i got a E6550 with this board and Crucial Ballistix 2gb ram.

this is my first time overclocking and i've gotten it up to 2.8.

any way i can get that up to 3.0 or higher?

also im noticing that my speeds go down to 2.4 when idle and 2.8 when in load. whats up with that?

im getting these readings with CPUz.


----------



## Ralph Louie

Will the rev. 2.0 version of this board post with a Wolfdale and no bios update first? straight out of the box? Or do I need to flash the bios first, somehow?


----------



## lenzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie* 
Will the rev. 2.0 version of this board post with a Wolfdale and no bios update first? straight out of the box? Or do I need to flash the bios first, somehow?

I'm awaiting this combo, to recieve it in the mail Wed.
I read the manual, Rev. 2 should post but will require a bios flash (can be easily done in bios <enter key> (Q-flash) with a floppy drive, or Memory stick.

Many report the 8400's run out of the box.
First boot, hit bios up.

Read the mobo manual (Newegg>product>manufacturer page>download manual>bios flash on pg. 62)

I'll report when I build mine tomorrow.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skim21* 
i got a E6550 with this board and Crucial Ballistix 2gb ram.

this is my first time overclocking and i've gotten it up to 2.8.

any way i can get that up to 3.0 or higher?

also im noticing that my speeds go down to 2.4 when idle and 2.8 when in load. whats up with that?

im getting these readings with CPUz.

That chip's multiplier is 7x, yes? Sounds like you have EIST enabled. Go into Advanced BIOS Features and disable CPU EIST Function.

Looks to me that what's happening is when idle, EIST is kicking in and lowering your multiplier to x6. This is simply a power saving feature and won't hurt anything, although I have read it can interfere with your OC.


----------



## c230k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk* 
Thanks for the reply. I am not sure what "bug" everyone is referring to, but I am checking my temps with the EasyTune Pro 5 and it says my CPU idle is 17/18C and I really haven't checked it under load yet. Is anyone using different software for monitoring temps? If so, any recommendations are greatly appreciated.

I don't use EasyTune Pro 5. When I am in bios, it says my CPU temperature is 16C and motherboard is 30C. When I am in Windows, I use CoreTemp and Everest, both program show my CPU is core#0-41/core#1-36C and motherboard is 30C. This is pretty silly. I am wondering if it is Windows problem. My q6600 with 1.6vcore with the same setup idles at 18-20C, I don't really see why my E8400 @ 1.31 vcore is twice as hot as the Q6600 :|

Just took some temperature reading straight from bios. It seems more reasonable than coretemp and everest. I suspect EasyTune 5 takes the temperature reading straight from bios.
3.0G stock speed @ 8C
4.5G @ 16C
The temperature is 100% increase but it is still pretty cool.


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
I'm awaiting this combo, to recieve it in the mail Wed.
I read the manual, Rev. 2 should post but will require a bios flash (can be easily done in bios <enter key> (Q-flash) with a floppy drive, or Memory stick.

Many report the 8400's run out of the box.
First boot, hit bios up.

Read the mobo manual (Newegg>product>manufacturer page>download manual>bios flash on pg. 62)

I'll report when I build mine tomorrow.

Cool thanks for the heads up I will have to RTFM. I ordered a corsair flash drive with my components but no floppy drive :S I hope that doesn't come to bite me later. I will check the giga website now and DL the latest bios update just to be ready








I have a bunch of stuff on it's way from new egg right now, but my mobo from clubit and proc from mwave I have yet to get shipment notification on







ordered sunday morning...


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c230k* 
I don't use EasyTune Pro 5. When I am in bios, it says my CPU temperature is 16C and motherboard is 30C. When I am in Windows, I use CoreTemp and Everest, both program show my CPU is core#0-41/core#1-36C and motherboard is 30C. This is pretty silly. I am wondering if it is Windows problem. My q6600 with 1.6vcore with the same setup idles at 18-20C, I don't really see why my E8400 @ 1.31 vcore is twice as hot as the Q6600 :|

Just took some temperature reading straight from bios. It seems more reasonable than coretemp and everest. I suspect EasyTune 5 takes the temperature reading straight from bios.
3.0G stock speed @ 8C
4.5G @ 16C
The temperature is 100% increase but it is still pretty cool.

I tested out CoreTemp last night and I don't feel it is right either, so here is what I did to try and see which is more accurate. First I checked the temps in bios immediately after turning on my computer when it was off for more then several hours, basically when I got home from work. Then, I ran Prime95 stress test for about an hour to get the temps up and notated the temps using Easytune and Core Temp, one being about 12 degrees off from the other. I then immediately reset the computer and jumped into the bios to see what it said there. Now obviously it went down a little bit since it was no longer under max load, but I can say that one of the temp programs was a lot closer then the other one, provided that the bios reading is the most accurate one. you probably already guessed that Easytune was the one that seemed to fit the most which makes me think it does take its reading from the bios, especially since it is a Giga-byte program included with their motherboard.

After this, I started researching the cooler I have and stumbled across Anadtech's review which tests this very cooler with a 6800 extreme, and now I am starting to see the clear picture.

Link: http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=3202&p=4

I keep my fan set on medium speeds with my 45nm E8400, which obviously puts out less heat then the 6800 extreme. Looking at their graph, they have their processor at Idle with temps of 25C low fan and 23C high fan. My Idle is about 17/18C, according to Easytune, which I feel is right since my processor is on a smaller scale. Then I looked at their load temps; the 6800 extreme has 39C low fan speed and 36C high fan speed. My processor after the hour stress test using Easytune was 32C and 45C using CoreTemp.

Although these are different processors, it is the same exact cooler, so armed with this info I would have to call shenanigans on the CoreTemp program, at least for the E8400 processors. It would seem that the Easytune takes its temps from the bios directly and unless the bios reading is wrong, then these are the accurate temps.

Side note: "When I am in bios, it says my CPU temperature is 16C and motherboard is 30C", my temps are almost exactly the same when in the bios as well. we have the same motherboard and processor so I think the bios is right. Also, I have not overclocked my system yet, these are stock temps. Your CPU is water cooled and mine is air cooled, so I would expect mine to be higher then yours, but not CoreTemp high.


----------



## c230k

So I guess these processors DO run cool







It really made me feel uncomfortable when I first saw these 45nm run more than twice as hot as my 65nm quad at idle... Hope they come up with a new program that can read the correct temp soon.


----------



## tekster

ok i have a questoin, i have the opportunity to get 8gb ram, 4 x 2gb of mushkin ddr2 800. should i got for it? or should i just get 4 gb (if i get 8gb id then get vista x64). i need some help with this decision


----------



## jsonbass

Best. Motherboard. Ever.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekster* 
ok i have a questoin, i have the opportunity to get 8gb ram, 4 x 2gb of mushkin ddr2 800. should i got for it? or should i just get 4 gb (if i get 8gb id then get vista x64). i need some help with this decision

I'd question whether or not you need 8 GB of RAM. Do you do anything with your rig that would require it? I honestly can't see any reason to have more than 4 GB unless you're doing some really massive encoding work.


----------



## p00ndawg

Can someone help me out?

I have an e4400 2.0 Ghz @ 2.2Ghz.
I have 2 GB of Gskill ram and vista 32 bit.

If I try to set my memory to 2:1 or eve the pci express speed to 100 I cant start the computer.

I also cant get anything past 2.2 GHz to run stable.

I had it run for awhile stable at 2.3, but with the AUTO voltage setting which I turned off because of the high temps.

right now my voltage is at 1.14~ stock.

can anyone give my some tips?

also can anyone tell me what would be the highest overall voltage for this chip? Its the sla98 model.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p00ndawg*


Can someone help me out?

I have an e4400 2.0 Ghz @ 2.2Ghz.
I have 2 GB of Gskill ram and vista 32 bit.

If I try to set my memory to 2:1 or eve the pci express speed to 100 I cant start the computer.

I also cant get anything past 2.2 GHz to run stable.

I had it run for awhile stable at 2.3, but with the AUTO voltage setting which I turned off because of the high temps.

right now my voltage is at 1.14~ stock.

can anyone give my some tips?

also can anyone tell me what would be the highest overall voltage for this chip? Its the sla98 model.


Highest thermal is 73.3. Overall voltage is 0.85v - 1.5v

Pretty weird that just setting the PCIE clock to 100 stops it from booting.

Post your PCI cards, video card, bios revision, and your MIT settings and we'll see what we can do from there.

Sounds like you'll need to up your core voltage to overclock further though. 2:1 meaning you're setting the multiplier to 2.00? You should be fine with ddr2 667 up to 333 fsb, obviously. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## p00ndawg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


Highest thermal is 73.3. Overall voltage is 0.85v - 1.5v

Pretty weird that just setting the PCIE clock to 100 stops it from booting.

Post your PCI cards, video card, bios revision, and your MIT settings and we'll see what we can do from there.

Sounds like you'll need to up your core voltage to overclock further though. 2:1 meaning you're setting the multiplier to 2.00? You should be fine with ddr2 667 up to 333 fsb, obviously. Not sure what's going on.



The only thing I have is an 8600GT msi OC plugged in.

The bios revision I am not sure, I bought the motherboard in October so whatever shipped with it is what I installed. I dont have a floppy so I cant flash.

All my MIT settings are stock except that I have the voltage set to manual, although set on stock Voltage.

My multiplier is 10x, and the fsb is at 220.

I was talking about my system memory multiplier which I set to 100, but my pci express frequency I set it to 2.00.

These settings I just mentioned only work although If I leave everything stock, besides the manual setting on the stock voltage, and I can only get 2.2 Ghz.

If I change anything though, the system wont boot and will reset to default.


----------



## losttsol

Disable EIST and C1E in your BIOS. Also disable the thermal monitor that will shut your computer down when you hit a certain temp.


----------



## p00ndawg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Disable EIST and C1E in your BIOS. Also disable the thermal monitor that will shut your computer down when you hit a certain temp.


Already did that, plus I have an artic cooler 7 So I dont see why my temps would get hott enough to shut down my cpu.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p00ndawg*


I was talking about my system memory multiplier which I set to 100, but my pci express frequency I set it to 2.00.


I think you have those two numbers reversed. PCI should be at 100 and memory on 2.


----------



## p00ndawg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I think you have those two numbers reversed. PCI should be at 100 and memory on 2.



oh yea Lol. Either way did not work.

I bumped up my voltage a notch and my computer started loading, but close to the windows vista symbol it just turned off and went back to default.


----------



## slaney30

Quick question for you guys, I am experiencing a very high Vdroop on this board.

Currently in the bios i have my q6600 set to 1.568 vcore but in windows cpuz sees it as 1.52v.

Under load it drops all the way down to 1.440 vcore and stays steadily there while using orthos. Is anyone else experiencing a .12v drop? It seems ridiculous that it is drooping that much.. Any ideas?


----------



## losttsol

I run 1.43125v in BIOS and CPU-Z under load reads 1.312v so it is normal. The Vdroop in this board has been chronicled earlier in this thread. I don't blame you though for not reading it all (I think we're going for some sort of post record). Supposedly a BIOS update would correct this problem, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## RunFast

aloha..
anyone know max vcore i can go on e6850...?

right now I'm at [1.39375] selected,
but showing in bios only as 1.364!
and cpu-z shows 1.360!

how far can I safely go up..


----------



## liberation

im 1.36v 3.2ghz orthos stable
800mhz 1:1 FSB







RAM ratio 4-5-4-11
8800gt 256mb XXX 715/1800
p35-ds3l


----------



## rsfkevski

Alright people, seeing as the DFI Blood Iron has reached $150, this will be my next Mobo! What kind of OC can I expect with my E2180? I want to be able to reach 400FSB so I can run DDR2 @ 1:1. If I drop the multi on my CPU to 8, does anyone think I will have any issues with 3.2GHZ on air?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Alright people, seeing as the DFI Blood Iron has reached $150, this will be my next Mobo! What kind of OC can I expect with my E2180? I want to be able to reach 400FSB so I can run DDR2 @ 1:1. If I drop the multi on my CPU to 8, does anyone think I will have any issues with 3.2GHZ on air?

don't know much about your processor, but the mobo can certainly handle it.

You'll probably be fine with an aftermarket HSF.


----------



## lenzo

Newegg arrived on my step after work. 8400 build. Currently modding my case for cables.
_*Question: My case has the headphone jack with option jacks for either High Definition Audio and also for the AC97 Audio. Which plug should I use at the mobo header for the better sound?*_


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lenzo*


Newegg arrived on my step after work. 8400 build. Currently modding my case for cables.
_*Question: My case has the headphone jack with option jacks for either High Definition Audio and also for the AC97 Audio. Which plug should I use at the mobo header for the better sound?*_


Yes yes, I have a delivery expected from newegg tomorrow







but it's only monitor, hdd, DVD, OS, case fans, a flash drive and an 8800GTS. I got my mobo and mouse from clubit, processor from mwave and those won't be here until the 1st. I got my PSU from buy.com and don't know when that's supposed to get here. My Creative P7800 speakers I got from BPAV.com and they won't be here until the 4th! Not to mention I just ordered my Thermalright Ultima-90 this morening from svc.com LOL but it's ok I can use the stock cooler till it shows up. I ordered my ram off newegg 2 weeks ago when it was $40 a 2gb kit after rebate, got the case at the same time for $100. It's worth it to shop around though cause I knocked almost $100 off the price than if I would've just bought everything at newegg, and on top of that, with all the rebates I knocked off $235

As for the sound, I believe HD Audio is what you want to go with.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
Newegg arrived on my step after work. 8400 build. Currently modding my case for cables.
_*Question: My case has the headphone jack with option jacks for either High Definition Audio and also for the AC97 Audio. Which plug should I use at the mobo header for the better sound?*_

AC97


----------



## tekster

would having 8gb ram hinder anything with overclocking? the ram would come to no cost for me, but i dunno if i should stick with getting 4gb or overkill it with 8gb, touch choice ^^


----------



## Outfitter540

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lenzo*


_*Question: My case has the headphone jack with option jacks for either High Definition Audio and also for the AC97 Audio. Which plug should I use at the mobo header for the better sound?*_


I have used both and the only thing that HD audio gains over AC97 is front panel detection. So in order for your front panel to work you need to go into your Realtek HD audio icon and disable front panel detection. With this disabled your rear panel outputs will not turn off when you plug headphones into your front panel. Not a big deal, for me anyways, I am using the AC97 header now for a better cable management look, but there is no quality difference.


----------



## Outfitter540

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tekster*


would having 8gb ram hinder anything with overclocking? the ram would come to no cost for me, but i dunno if i should stick with getting 4gb or overkill it with 8gb, touch choice ^^


It shouldn't hinder OCing anymore than with 4x1gb but unless you are running x64 vista there would be no point.


----------



## tekster

id be running windows vista ultimate x64


----------



## identitycrisis

Well, i joined the ranks!

E8400
DS3l
G.skill 2x2gb DDR2 1000

hopefully all this stuff will be here by saturday so i can build it!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
Well, i joined the ranks!

E8400
DS3l
G.skill 2x2gb DDR2 1000

hopefully all this stuff will be here by saturday so i can build it!

Awesome! Keep us updated on how your OC goes (you _will_ be overclocking, yes?)


----------



## identitycrisis

haha yeah i will be OCing, im not into it for every last drop of performance, just to get more bang for my buck


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lenzo*


Newegg arrived on my step after work. 8400 build. Currently modding my case for cables.
_*Question: My case has the headphone jack with option jacks for either High Definition Audio and also for the AC97 Audio. Which plug should I use at the mobo header for the better sound?*_


AC97 isn't a hardware codec, it's just a path in which the sound travels (input and output). HD Audio is the Realtek ALC888 codec, which includes much more flexibility, sound quality, etc.

Go with the HD Audio, especially if you're going to use dolby, dts, etc.


----------



## c230k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tekster* 
id be running windows vista ultimate x64

You can always get the ram first since it doesn't cost you. If you don't like 8GB ram, u can always take it back out.


----------



## Coelocanth

Indeed. And you can always sell the extra 4 GBs if you find you don't need/want it.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

So... I'm hesitating to OC my chip because I still have no idea what is what in the BIOS, other than th FSB which I increased from 266 to 333.

What would it require to get 1:1 with my CPU and RAM?


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi*


So... I'm hesitating to OC my chip because I still have no idea what is what in the BIOS, other than th FSB which I increased from 266 to 333.

What would it require to get 1:1 with my CPU and RAM?


In order to get a 1:1 ratio, thee shall set the Memory Multiplier to 2.0.

Whontawn


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi* 
So... I'm hesitating to OC my chip because I still have no idea what is what in the BIOS, other than th FSB which I increased from 266 to 333.

What would it require to get 1:1 with my CPU and RAM?

In Advance BIOS Features, disable CPU EIST Function and CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E). These are simply power saving measures and may not affect anything, but they've been reported to sometimes interfere with overclocking. Enable them after you reach your desired OC and see if they affect it, if you like.

In M.I.T.:

CPU Host Clock Control: enable to be able to set your multiplier and FSB (you already know this, since you've changed your FSB).

PCI Express Frequency: Manually set this to 100 MHz.

Performance Enhance: Set to Standard. I've read the other settings may cause instability.

System Memory Multiplier: Set to 2.0 (as noted) to sync your RAM and FSB.

System Voltage Control: set this to Manual. This allows you to control the various voltages. Don't worry about the red warning that starts flashing when you do this. It simply indicates you're no longer on auto.

DDR2 Overvoltage Control: this is your memory's voltage. Default is 1.8 volts. Set it to whatever your memory's recommended operating voltage is supposed to be.

PCI-E Overvoltage control: don't mess with this unless you're going for a high overclock and just can't seem to get stability.

FSB Overvoltage control: same as above.

MCH Overcoltage control (Northbridge voltage): same as above.

CPU Voltage Control: this is your vcore. Increase this a bit at a time when you find your OC is no longer stable. Test for stability after each increase. Watch your temps.

Normal CPU Core: the normal operating vcore of your chip.

That's all I can think of for now. Hope it helps.


----------



## bardos

on the board where one connects the "front panel headers" like pwr cable, reset cable, tiny tower speaker, etc, there appear to be two different places for the power LED, one within the grouping of all the wires (on what i'd call the top left, see page 25 section 10 of the manual) and the other place just to the left of this (see page 26, section 11), which seems to call for the exact same cable. which is the correct one? or does it matter? thx.


----------



## dleccord

ones for hdd and ones for power. read the fine print on the board; the chart is right underneath it.


----------



## bardos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
ones for hdd and ones for power. read the fine print on the board; the chart is right underneath it.

we have different boards and manuals?

hd led is clearly marked as being on the lower left of the entire "panel". i am referring to this " extra" connection place to the left of this panel which is clearly marked PWR LED in capital letters. i have REV2 board, btw.


----------



## lenzo

8400 Wolfdale build complete with the DS3L.
Downloaded bios F8a (extracted to floppy).
First time boot successful with 8400, into bios. Loaded bios with <end> (Q-flash), enter to drive A, enter, flashed, exit, reboot, sucess. Easiest flash I've ever done. Next bios enter Load Optimize Defualts, reboot.
Dual channel ram booted no problem (XMS 2X1024C4 at default 1.8vd) from get go.
Bios flash registed. Disabled auto fan functions, set alerts to 70C.
Vista loaded without incident. Cat cable across bedroom to kitchen counter (25').
Case drilled, zip stripped, etc... Floppy drive removed, fan paths cleared.
Downloaded several utilities, temperature utilities are all sketchie (but I trust in CoreTemp) at 49C @ stock voltage (1.188vc) @ 4x800 (3.6g), XMS CL4-4-4-12 (1.9vd)

Mobo rev. 2.0, SLAPL (Q746R489), AC Freezer 7, OCZ Modular (450 Modstream: yeah, its working fine, hehe), min. wiring with extra push/pull fans in case.

This is my sons new gaming rig, haven't had time to oc yet (simple adjustment from 333 to 400fsb jumped to 3.6 g default volts.).

Looking for accurate temperature programs at the moment. Speedfan 1.43 is way low (17C), Everest is 39C, 35C, Core Temp at 49C.

Will get back soon, its 1255am, gotta sleep for work.


----------



## dleccord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bardos* 
we have different boards and manuals?

hd led is clearly marked as being on the lower left of the entire "panel". i am referring to this " extra" connection place to the left of this panel which is clearly marked PWR LED in capital letters. i have REV2 board, btw.

if you're come in two, plug the positive into the pin with a positive sign on the floor.


----------



## bardos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
if you're come in two, plug the positive into the pin with a positive sign on the floor.


" if you're come in two"

could someone please translate this for me?


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
8400 Wolfdale build complete with the DS3L.
Downloaded bios F8a (extracted to floppy).
First time boot successful with 8400, into bios. Loaded bios with <end> (Q-flash), enter to drive A, enter, flashed, exit, reboot, sucess. Easiest flash I've ever done. Next bios enter Load Optimize Defualts, reboot.
Dual channel ram booted no problem (XMS 2X1024C4 at default 1.8vd) from get go.
Bios flash registed. Disabled auto fan functions, set alerts to 70C.
Vista loaded without incident. Cat cable across bedroom to kitchen counter (25').
Case drilled, zip stripped, etc... Floppy drive removed, fan paths cleared.
Downloaded several utilities, temperature utilities are all sketchie (but I trust in CoreTemp) at 49C @ stock voltage (1.188vc) @ 4x800 (3.6g), XMS CL4-4-4-12 (1.9vd)

Mobo rev. 2.0, SLAPL (Q746R489), AC Freezer 7, OCZ Modular (450 Modstream: yeah, its working fine, hehe), min. wiring with extra push/pull fans in case.

This is my sons new gaming rig, haven't had time to oc yet (simple adjustment from 333 to 400fsb jumped to 3.6 g default volts.).

Looking for accurate temperature programs at the moment. Speedfan 1.43 is way low (17C), Everest is 39C, 35C, Core Temp at 49C.

Will get back soon, its 1255am, gotta sleep for work.

Lenzo, I sent you a PM explaining what I found when I tested various temp programs with this motherboard and the E8400. My full comment is on page 105 of this thread, which is a discussion between c230k and myself and what we felt was an innacurracy on CoreTemp for this processor.


----------



## losttsol

Coretemp may be wrong for that processor, but in you other post you said you thought 16C was a correct idle temp. That is highly doubtful being that 16C or 60F is less than ambient unless you keep your computer in the refrigerator.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Coretemp may be wrong for that processor, but in you other post you said you thought 16C was a correct idle temp. That is highly doubtful being that 16C or 60F is less than ambient unless you keep your computer in the refrigerator.

Right, because in the middle of *WINTER* the temperature *NEVER* falls below 60F. My entire state and I must live in a "refrigerator" based on your response. You should probably contact all the local meteorologists in my area and tell them how wrong they are. What would they know anyway, they just use thermometers to let us know what the temp is, you would probably know more though since you assume everything.

Side note, the temp outside when I made that post was in the low 40s and as I mentioned in the post that you are referring to, I keep my computer next to an open window to draw in cooler air.
All factors that come into play, will this hold when summer comes around, obviously not, but winter is a lot colder then summer is.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bardos* 
" if you're come in two"

could someone please translate this for me?

Bardos: Connect your power switch lead from your case (should be a 2-pin connector or separated into 2 1-pin connectors) to the Power Switch connection. (Top row, to the left of the Message/Power/Sleep LED connectors). This is the main power switch that you use to turn the computer on.

The connectors on the far left are for if your case has a system status LED on the front, showing when the computer is in sleep mode or system is on. You'll need to determine what connectors your case has (my Antec 900 does not have the system status LED, so I have nothing connected to those pins).


----------



## WannaOC

Perhaps someone can help me figure out my new problem... after dozens of experiments and stress tests, I managed to get my system stable (although not the best overclock). My processor is E4500. I could only get it to 2.86 (11x mult, 260FSB). Ortho ran for 24 hours. I've been running the maching for 2 days, no problem... until I installed new video driver. (Video card is evga e-GeForce 7600GT). Now any overclock and the system reboots, setting everything back to stock. Any ideas?


----------



## losttsol

Benchmarking a computer while you have it basically outside is not the best way to draw conclusions on stability. Some guy in Calgary in another thread was going to put his computer outside where it's -30F to see what it would do. Fun to try maybe, but definitely not a controlled environment by any means.


----------



## Ralph Louie

So I just received my board today







but I didn't get any mobo standoffs with it, didn't get any with my case either... what am i supposed to use? I can tell it needs something because the I/O ports aren't flush when the mobo is against the mobo tray. It looks like it needs to be up a little to be flush... The mobo looks like it has little plastic posts on the back though, am I suppose to use something else?


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie*


So I just received my board today







but I didn't get any mobo standoffs with it, didn't get any with my case either... what am i supposed to use? I can tell it needs something because the I/O ports aren't flush when the mobo is against the mobo tray. It looks like it needs to be up a little to be flush... The mobo looks like it has little plastic posts on the back though, am I suppose to use something else?



Most likely the case shoul have come with the standoffs... did you check all your accessories for the case? usually they come with a bag of screws and the likes..

on another note, my DS3L and gskill 2x2gb pc1000 showed up today from Newegg. Still waiting on my E8400 from tankguys... hopefully it will arrive tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


Most likely the case shoul have come with the standoffs... did you check all your accessories for the case? usually they come with a bag of screws and the likes..


yes, I am an idiot. What I thought at first glance were toolless screws, actually have threads in the top of them and they are the spacers. haha, oh well no more posting on ocn for me right now, off to build!


----------



## losttsol

Spike, please add these to the benchmarks @ 3.7GHz. Thanks...


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


In Advance BIOS Features, disable CPU EIST Function and CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E). These are simply power saving measures and may not affect anything, but they've been reported to sometimes interfere with overclocking. Enable them after you reach your desired OC and see if they affect it, if you like.

In M.I.T.:

CPU Host Clock Control: enable to be able to set your multiplier and FSB (you already know this, since you've changed your FSB).

PCI Express Frequency: Manually set this to 100 MHz.

Performance Enhance: Set to Standard. I've read the other settings may cause instability.

System Memory Multiplier: Set to 2.0 (as noted) to sync your RAM and FSB.

System Voltage Control: set this to Manual. This allows you to control the various voltages. Don't worry about the red warning that starts flashing when you do this. It simply indicates you're no longer on auto.

DDR2 Overvoltage Control: this is your memory's voltage. Default is 1.8 volts. Set it to whatever your memory's recommended operating voltage is supposed to be.

PCI-E Overvoltage control: don't mess with this unless you're going for a high overclock and just can't seem to get stability.

FSB Overvoltage control: same as above.

MCH Overcoltage control (Northbridge voltage): same as above.

CPU Voltage Control: this is your vcore. Increase this a bit at a time when you find your OC is no longer stable. Test for stability after each increase. Watch your temps.

Normal CPU Core: the normal operating vcore of your chip.

That's all I can think of for now. Hope it helps.


The board doesn't want to even boot with 500 FSB. Don't know what's up.


----------



## Coelocanth

Did you just set it at 500 FSB right away? If you did, try starting at a lower FSB and work your way up, testing for stability at each increase. Raise your voltages as appropriate and then try for higher FSB. See if you can get it higher that way.


----------



## c230k

I highly doubt the Q6600 can reach 500 fsb...
You should try 400 fsb instead and see if it stables.

Hey spike could you please put mine up too. Thanks!

CPU-Z Validation:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=306819

sub10s SuperPI

















this motherboard is pretty much ownage except the vdrop...


----------



## lenzo

8400 at 4*800=3.6g at default voltage (1.185vc), no voltage changes other than vdimm for xms2056C4's.
I'm using bios F8a (on mobo version 2.0). Is there a newer version out yet?
Somewhere I thought I'd seen or imagined a bios #10 (to much lack of sleep ?).

Temperature readings from different utilities all over the place, afraid to raise voltage until I'm sure of one being correct. Too many stories of 8400's burning up.


----------



## identitycrisis

i wish i could post some OC results ordered from tankguys instead of newegg to help out the little guy, on wednesday night, and fedex didnt pick up the package til really late thurs/friday and now the 2 day shipping i paid for turned into 5 days, it says i wont get the package til tuesdsay... why not monday? bah!


----------



## dleccord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
8400 at 4*800=3.6g at default voltage (1.185vc), no voltage changes other than vdimm for xms2056C4's.
I'm using bios F8a (on mobo version 2.0). Is there a newer version out yet?
Somewhere I thought I'd seen or imagined a bios #10 (to much lack of sleep ?).

Temperature readings from different utilities all over the place, afraid to raise voltage until I'm sure of one being correct. Too many stories of 8400's burning up.

you bastard...that chip is damn efficient.


----------



## dleccord

anyone bought an aftermarket cooler or heatsink for their NB/SB??


----------



## Ralph Louie

OK I finally got my rig all together. I'm hesitant on flipping the switch though. I want to dot all my I's and cross all My T's before doing so... I downloaded the F8a bios from giga's website, but it comes as like a zip file, and I don't know whether to just write the zip to the flash drive, or extract and write the 3 files to the flash drive, or just the FLASH895 file to the flash drive! Common sense would tell me write all 3 extracted files to the flash drive, but never having done this before has me 2nd guessing myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
anyone bought an aftermarket cooler or heatsink for their NB/SB??

my graphics card totally covers the SB! LOL! No chance in hell of ever getting a heatsink on there. It kind of worried me when I saw that and made me realize why so many other boards have heatpipes going from NB to SB...


----------



## dleccord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie* 
OK I finally got my rig all together. I'm hesitant on flipping the switch though. I want to dot all my I's and cross all My T's before doing so... I downloaded the F8a bios from giga's website, but it comes as like a zip file, and I don't know whether to just write the zip to the flash drive, or extract and write the 3 files to the flash drive, or just the FLASH895 file to the flash drive! Common sense would tell me write all 3 extracted files to the flash drive, but never having done this before has me 2nd guessing myself.
my graphics card totally covers the SB! LOL! No chance in hell of ever getting a heatsink on there. It kind of worried me when I saw that and made me realize why so many other boards have heatpipes going from NB to SB...

the nvidia chip board?


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
the nvidia chip board?

Yeah the 8800GTS covers the SB completely

anyway, I am T-Minus 3:00 from flipping the power switch for the first time.... I need to go get the fire extinguisher from the garage first LOL wish me luck


----------



## lenzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
anyone bought an aftermarket cooler or heatsink for their NB/SB??

Funny you mentioned that....during the build, I pulled out a new Evercool hsf mean't for my DFI mobo, saw that it would fit but decided against it. Initial build required too many extra wires/cables for floppy needed for bios flash first boot. It has since been used, stripped, and wiring redone and tied down.
The Evercool would of bolted right on, may need to install it at a later date.


----------



## lenzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie* 
OK I finally got my rig all together. I'm hesitant on flipping the switch though. I want to dot all my I's and cross all My T's before doing so... I downloaded the F8a bios from giga's website, but it comes as like a zip file, and I don't know whether to just write the zip to the flash drive, or extract and write the 3 files to the flash drive, or just the FLASH895 file to the flash drive! Common sense would tell me write all 3 extracted files to the flash drive, but never having done this before has me 2nd guessing myself.
my graphics card totally covers the SB! LOL! No chance in hell of ever getting a heatsink on there. It kind of worried me when I saw that and made me realize why so many other boards have heatpipes going from NB to SB...

If using the memory stick or zip drive, you need to verify its formatted for FAT32, not NFTS or it shouldn't work. Review mobo manual, seen it there. Use the floppy flash in bios (easy). Read Q-Flash bios flash. Just need a floppy for initial flash, then disconnect.


----------



## lenzo

Anyway, the 8400 will post first time to enter bios with the GA-P35-DS3L.
I didn't attempt to run it and install the OS without the F8a bios flash but there was a review on the egg that the flash wasn't needed! Don't know how true that is.
My mobo is a revision 2.0.


----------



## Ralph Louie

dudes... I am in BIOS. but went to PC health status and saw my CPU temp was 90C, and it said fan was 0 rpm so I shut it down... crap... all warnings and things were disabled... crap crap crap

well my hsf want turning, I just bumped it and it started turning... now my cpu temp is 43C. **** I hope I didn't do any damage.... Why are all CPU warning temperature and CPU fan fail warning DISABLED from the start?! ****! that **** should have been enabled!!

I set CPU temp warning to 70C
CPU FAN fail warning enabled

DAMN... you'd think CPU FAN Fail Warning would have been enabled as a default setting ****

Do you think I did any damage? It was at 90C for less than 2 minutes...


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
If using the memory stick or zip drive, you need to verify its formatted for FAT32, not NFTS or it shouldn't work. Review mobo manual, seen it there. Use the floppy flash in bios (easy). Read Q-Flash bios flash. Just need a floppy for initial flash, then disconnect.









The only other computer I have is a laptop so I can't write to a floppy.... I wrote the 3 F8a files to the flash drive but the bios doesn't recognize it for some reason. In Q-Flash it just says invalid master boot record. Floppy A and HDD 1-0. How do I verify that its formatted for FAT32? It's a Corsair Flash Voyager 2GB


----------



## losttsol

I wouldn't worry about flashing to a beta bios if you're getting your rig up and running. The F7 covered your chip.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c230k* 
I highly doubt the Q6600 can reach 500 fsb...
You should try 400 fsb instead and see if it stables.

What would that have to do with anything? The NB controls the FSB and then goes through the multiplier on the chip. Whether it's 9x333 or 6x500, it's still 3.0GHz, which I know for a fact the Q6600 can handle.

EDIT: And I've seen 500FSB+ on the quads before.


----------



## dleccord

has anyone taken off the NB/SB heatsinks successfully? i wanna put my arctic silver paste so that it can cool better.


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
I wouldn't worry about flashing to a beta bios if you're getting your rig up and running. The F7 covered your chip.

Then why does it say...

Download from ...F8a2007/12/06

1. Beta Bios
2. Support Intel 45nm Wolfdale E8xxx series CPU

Download from ...F72007/11/29

1. Fix: Some of 1000 GB (1TB) HDDs will be detected size error.

Download from ...F62007/11/05

1. Fix PS2 keyboard compatibility issue
2. Support Intel 45nm Yorkfield CPU

I'm guessing if anything F6 might be what lets it run... but anyway, I'm loading windows right now. I'll have to figure out what to do about the F8 bios thing later. If that's the beta version when will they be coming out with the legit F8 bios?


----------



## losttsol

Sorry, I thought the F7 covered all 45nm processors. My mistake.


----------



## dleccord

can this board even hit the 500+ FSB mark?


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

It should. I remember reading previews on the P35's hitting 500FSB with ease.


----------



## dleccord

in order to reach the 500+ mark with a E2XX0, what needs to be upped, in terms of voltage?


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Sorry, I thought the F7 covered all 45nm processors. My mistake.

Well I've loaded windows and everything and it correctly identifies my cpu speed ram and everything in bios and in windows... could I be doing any harm running this cpu on a bios that doesn't support it? what could it do?


----------



## losttsol

I don't think it will hurt it as long as your temps look good.


----------



## Ralph Louie

This is my first post from my First Rig!!! Man it feels good...

I've read in my manual that I can flash my bios online with @bios... but I've read other horror stories about using this method for flahing bios, and think I should just stick to Q-Flash... I still need to figure out how to get it to see my flash drive though?!?! it's got the files and plugged in to the computer, and I've heard of other people using flash drives... idk***?


----------



## lenzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie* 





















This is my first post from my First Rig!!! Man it feels good...

I've read in my manual that I can flash my bios online with @bios... but I've read other horror stories about using this method for flahing bios, and think I should just stick to Q-Flash... I still need to figure out how to get it to see my flash drive though?!?! it's got the files and plugged in to the computer, and I've heard of other people using flash drives... idk***?

Download bios F8a and extract them on your laptop. Don't open them on, just save to the memory stick. In Q-Flash, it'll ask what drive to access the bios file.
Scroll through till you see the file, enter.


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
Download bios F8a and extract them on your laptop. Don't open them on, just save to the memory stick. In Q-Flash, it'll ask what drive to access the bios file.
Scroll through till you see the file, enter.

That's what I did and in Q-Flash it just shows Floppy and HDD 0-1... no file on either.

... I'm making this post on my First Rig btw


----------



## lenzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie* 
That's what I did and in Q-Flash it just shows Floppy and HDD 0-1... no file on either.

... I'm making this post on my First Rig btw









Are you sure there isn't an option to scroll further down a list?

You still have an option to flash through windows.


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
Are you sure there isn't an option to scroll further down a list?

You still have an option to flash through windows.

I just installed a whole slew of stuff and need to reboot anyway so I will check again on reboot. It should at least show the drive right? The drive flashes when I plug it in so I know it's connected good...










EDIT: Nope, after I choose Update from drive it shows

0 file(s) found

Floppy A <0 Files>
HDD 1-0 <0 Files>

0 Files have been found for update... or something like that.

1 more thing. When I was putting this together, my case has a firewire 1394 port on the front and I couldn't find anywhere on the mobo to plug it, and all the manual said was DO NOT PLUG 1394 INTO USB PORT.... does this mobo not support firewire?


----------



## djakon999

hello, i have Gigabyte P35-DS3L motherboard rev1 (bios f8a), zalman 9700LED cooler, P4 531 3GHz, 2x1GB DDR2 667 (a-data 667) and i have overclocked my cpu to 4.05GHz but i can't overclock anymore.can someone help my to overclock my system more?here is the photo of bios settings and sorry for my bad english
http://www.ipix.lt/show.php/350293_Atvaizd002.jpg


----------



## dleccord

anyone here with the E2000 series boot up with the cpu host set to 400 or higher? i cannot get it past 390 for some reason, even after i upped the fsb and the nb. i had the timings set to auto and 2.1V. im trying to reach 400x8 or 400x7 and couldnt do it.


----------



## Cvalley75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie*


I just installed a whole slew of stuff and need to reboot anyway so I will check again on reboot. It should at least show the drive right? The drive flashes when I plug it in so I know it's connected good...










EDIT: Nope, after I choose Update from drive it shows

0 file(s) found

Floppy A <0 Files>
HDD 1-0 <0 Files>

0 Files have been found for update... or something like that.

1 more thing. When I was putting this together, my case has a firewire 1394 port on the front and I couldn't find anywhere on the mobo to plug it, and all the manual said was DO NOT PLUG 1394 INTO USB PORT.... does this mobo not support firewire?


The Qflash kinda threw me at first too, I believe the file on your flash drive is the hard drive listed, just pick the hard drive one & it should show the file on your flash drive & proceed to flash.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djakon999* 
hello, i have Gigabyte P35-DS3L motherboard rev1 (bios f8a), zalman 9700LED cooler, P4 531 3GHz, 2x1GB DDR2 667 (a-data 667) and i have overclocked my cpu to 4.05GHz but i can't overclock anymore.can someone help my to overclock my system more?here is the photo of bios settings and sorry for my bad english
http://www.ipix.lt/show.php/350293_Atvaizd002.jpg

Your English is just fine









Looks like you're going to have to lower the Memory Multiplier to 2.00 if you want to go any higher. Also, you may have to raise the voltage on the cpu/processor.

Make sure you're monitoring your temperatures!


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Your English is just fine









Looks like you're going to have to lower the Memory Multiplier to 2.00 if you want to go any higher. Also, you may have to raise the voltage on the cpu/processor.

Make sure you're monitoring your temperatures!

His voltage is at 1.8v....yikes!!!


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
His voltage is at 1.8v....yikes!!!

Oh wow. I thought older chips used more, but defiantely not that much after looking up the specs.

You're definately going to need to be careful with that, it's 0.4v higher than the voltage spec from Intel.


----------



## dleccord

anyone here with the E2000 series boot up with the cpu host set to 400 or higher? i cannot get it past 390 for some reason, even after i upped the fsb and the nb. i had the timings set to auto and 2.1V. im trying to reach 400x8 or 400x7 and couldnt do it.


----------



## djakon999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Your English is just fine









Looks like you're going to have to lower the Memory Multiplier to 2.00 if you want to go any higher. Also, you may have to raise the voltage on the cpu/processor.

Make sure you're monitoring your temperatures!

my cpu voltage is 1.8V so i don't think I need to increase it because I am not using LN2


----------



## Jarobata

Is anyone using the F8a bios with success? Anyone know when (around) the official release will be? Does the beta bios fix the vdrop?


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Is anyone using the F8a bios with success? Anyone know when (around) the official release will be? Does the beta bios fix the vdrop?


I am using the beta bios with no problems at all.


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


I am using the beta bios with no problems at all.


did you use a flash drive or floppy to flash it? and when copying to the flash drive, do you JUST copy the 1,024kb F8a file... or the 173kb Application and autoex ones too?







Windows sees it fine but for some reason bios doesn't









Question.. what is this EasyTune 5 Pro? is it some sort of overclocking utility? How useful is it?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


I am using the beta bios with no problems at all.


How's the vdrop?


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cvalley75*


The Qflash kinda threw me at first too, I believe the file on your flash drive is the hard drive listed, just pick the hard drive one & it should show the file on your flash drive & proceed to flash.


Yes, It was under Hard Drive







I'm on F8a bios now, w00t! +rep for you, good sir


----------



## c230k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jarobata* 
How's the vdrop?

vdrop is the same for me.


----------



## dleccord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c230k* 
vdrop is the same for me.

I concur.


----------



## dleccord

Help wanted:

Earlier today I set the CPU host to 400. My computer would not boot but Bios would reset. I turned off the Error Halt option. I upped one notch for both the NB and the FSB. Vcore was cranked to 1.375 or so when I had my [email protected]

What's going on? Should I set the Vcore to like 1.5V?


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie* 
did you use a flash drive or floppy to flash it? and when copying to the flash drive, do you JUST copy the 1,024kb F8a file... or the 173kb Application and autoex ones too?







Windows sees it fine but for some reason bios doesn't









Question.. what is this EasyTune 5 Pro? is it some sort of overclocking utility? How useful is it?

EasyTune is a program that comes with this motherboard that can be used to OC your system. I personally don't use it to OC but I do check it for temps since it seems to take its readings straight from the bios.

If you have a Giga-Byte motherboard, you can go to their website and download it for free.


----------



## mattc001

In reading through some boards I noticed that some of the Gigabyte boards (GA-P35-DS3L), are not the "standard" size of approx. 12" x 9.6" but is 12" x 8.3".

I ordered a Antec Solo case which I have not received yet. I would like to know if there are any issues such as the board flexing or not installing properly as it seems some of the standoff holes do not match the standard holes in many cases due to the narrower than normal width of the board.

Some reviewers have pointed this out in their reviews.

Thanks.


----------



## justadude

Hi all! First, let me apologize if any / all of my answers are already in this massive thread. I've got a baby on the way this month, a 3 y/o, and work, so my time is extremely limited. (i'm sneaking a moment in at work to even write this if that tells you anything)

So, I haven't changed much. I did set the voltage option for the cpu to manual, and changed it to (1.5...something). CPU-Z showed the voltage at 1.32 or so. I noticed some "automatic" features, which made me think perhaps they needed to be disabled to actually push things? I was Orthos stable up to 270fsb, with the memory SPD set at 2.0. I tried increasing voltage on the cpu, but that didn't seem to help stability. Are there some other things I need to look to change or settings to enable/disable or something?

I'll answer questions as quickly as I'm able, and thanks in advance for any help!
~justadude


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattc001*


In reading through some boards I noticed that some of the Gigabyte boards (GA-P35-DS3L), are not the "standard" size of approx. 12" x 9.6" but is 12" x 8.3".

I ordered a Antec Solo case which I have not received yet. I would like to know if there are any issues such as the board flexing or not installing properly as it seems some of the standoff holes do not match the standard holes in many cases due to the narrower than normal width of the board.

Some reviewers have pointed this out in their reviews.

Thanks.


My mobo tray had mounting points that fit this board perfectly









From looking at the mounting points on that case on newegg I would say it'll mount up fine







Infact I would bet $100 on it cause I just did a google search for ds3l antec solo and it showed me posts on other forums with peoples setups in their sig and several of them had - antec solo - ds3l - corsair 520HX - etc. etc.


----------



## thealmightyone

I have an E8200 arriving tomorrow with a GA-P35-DS3L. What BIOS settings should I toy with to stop them getting in the way of overclocking? Things like power management etc.


----------



## tensionz

Ah how this mobo is so great. =D


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattc001*


In reading through some boards I noticed that some of the Gigabyte boards (GA-P35-DS3L), are not the "standard" size of approx. 12" x 9.6" but is 12" x 8.3".

I ordered a Antec Solo case which I have not received yet. I would like to know if there are any issues such as the board flexing or not installing properly as it seems some of the standoff holes do not match the standard holes in many cases due to the narrower than normal width of the board.

Some reviewers have pointed this out in their reviews.

Thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie*


My mobo tray had mounting points that fit this board perfectly









From looking at the mounting points on that case on newegg I would say it'll mount up fine







Infact I would bet $100 on it cause I just did a google search for ds3l antec solo and it showed me posts on other forums with peoples setups in their sig and several of them had - antec solo - ds3l - corsair 520HX - etc. etc.


i can attest to that!


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dleccord*


Help wanted:

Earlier today I set the CPU host to 400. My computer would not boot but Bios would reset. I turned off the Error Halt option. I upped one notch for both the NB and the FSB. Vcore was cranked to 1.375 or so when I had my [email protected]

What's going on? Should I set the Vcore to like 1.5V?


Bump


----------



## mattc001

Deleted.


----------



## Jarrstin

I am one happy camper right now. I was playing around with CPU-Z, and I decided to check out my the SPD memory and I noticed two of my memory were actually at 800mhz speed instead of 667mhz (which they were supposed to). So sure enough, I took out the two other dimms and overclocked my FSB to 450 and sure enough it posted. I got it to post at 500fsb but Windows wouldn't boot. =( So right now I'm playing around with 460-480 and seeing if I can get it stable. This boards pretty good. =D


----------



## Ralph Louie

I'm on a stock intel cooler until svc.com gets my Ultima-90(stupid backordered fan...) here and all I've done is bump the DDR +.4v and bump the fsb to 400. 
Playing the Crysis demo at abuot 54C with the peak record in HWMonitor @ 63c... don't think I want to go any higher till my cooler gets here.

At first I put the system voltage thing to auto and when I bumped it to 366FSB my max temp went up to 70c:O 
So I guess the thing to do is get as much FSB with as little of vcore as possible, right?
I'm @ 400fsb 1.175 vcore
Oh yeah, I was @ 1.83v DDR stock, and added +.3 since my ddr is rated at 2.2v, but it only went up to 2.0... so I bumped it +.4v and it's only at 2.06v now... Is that from voltage drop? do I need to keep giving it more?


----------



## KingJude

i am buying this mobo and i want to know what kind of memmory i should get??? so many choices... anyone recommend a brand or anything?? im kinda of a newbie... thanks all


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingJude*


i am buying this mobo and i want to know what kind of memmory i should get??? so many choices... anyone recommend a brand or anything?? im kinda of a newbie... thanks all


G.Skill, Crucial, OCZ are pretty popular. Shoot for PC2-6400 800mhz now since it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingJude* 
i am buying this mobo and i want to know what kind of memmory i should get??? so many choices... anyone recommend a brand or anything?? im kinda of a newbie... thanks all

I'm using Mushkin HP PC2 6400 (2 x 1GB) 4-5-4-11 timings. OCed to 900 MHz. Working great for me.


----------



## justadude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justadude*


Hi all! First, let me apologize if any / all of my answers are already in this massive thread. I've got a baby on the way this month, a 3 y/o, and work, so my time is extremely limited. (i'm sneaking a moment in at work to even write this if that tells you anything)

So, I haven't changed much. I did set the voltage option for the cpu to manual, and changed it to (1.5...something). CPU-Z showed the voltage at 1.32 or so. I noticed some "automatic" features, which made me think perhaps they needed to be disabled to actually push things? I was Orthos stable up to 270fsb, with the memory SPD set at 2.0. I tried increasing voltage on the cpu, but that didn't seem to help stability. Are there some other things I need to look to change or settings to enable/disable or something?

I'll answer questions as quickly as I'm able, and thanks in advance for any help!
~justadude


Hi y'all. I read through a bit more of this thread. I set the pci-e to 100mhz, and disabled EIST. When I only disabled EIST, CPU-Z still said the cpu was dropping to a 6x multiplier on idle. I can't think of the names of the options, but they are the ones directly above and below EIST. I disabled first one, then the other, and CPU-Z finally showed that the multiplier was staying at 10x. The Mem SPD is still set for 2.0, and the memory is running at 540, and I think the timings were 5-5-5-13. (I got the memory timings option to come up once, but I didn't change anything as I'm too inexperienced to know exactly what to do with them). Does anyone have any suggestions for me to try to get past 270? Please and thanks very much!
~justadude


----------



## Coelocanth

Justadude, make sure you manually set your memory voltage (DDR2 Overvoltage Control) to whatever the recommended voltage is for your RAM. The default is 1.8 volts on this board.


----------



## justadude

I think stock volts for the RAM actually IS 1.8v (for it to run at 667). I'll have to check the part number when I get home. Should I try an increase just to check it? Is there a vdroop problem for this board overall, or just for VCORE? Any other suggestions?
Thanks for the advice Coelacanth!
~justadude


----------



## identitycrisis

got my E8400 in finally from tankguys.. fedex took there time picking it up and getting it here..

installed everything and booted on 1st try! just letting vista do its thing update right now...

i do have a problem though. PC wizard 2008 is saying my cpu is idleing/under mild load at around 40C..... is there something special i need to do besides mount the zalman hardware and install my 9700? the board recognized the chip and everything... is there some known issue or should i be using the gigabyte mobo util?


----------



## rapidedge

Anyone having problems with the VDIMM? I have to set the voltage to 0.3 in order to get 2.0 and 0.5 to get 2.1ish

Stock seems to have at 1.85 but it still doesn't add right.


----------



## rcf22

I'm not aware of anything required, but since that is a newer CPU, I'm not sure. Make sure you have the right BIOS installed (I think that might require the 8.a beta?), and if that doesn't sort things out, go ahead and make sure your heatsink is mounted properly on the CPU without excess/lack of thermal paste.


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


I'm not aware of anything required, but since that is a newer CPU, I'm not sure. Make sure you have the right BIOS installed (I think that might require the 8.a beta?), and if that doesn't sort things out, go ahead and make sure your heatsink is mounted properly on the CPU without excess/lack of thermal paste.


Thanks, for some reason PC Wizard was reading the temps that high on the f6 bios... but in the bios itself it was reading around 20-22c which is awesome hehe.

I flashed to F8A and im kinda messing around, it lowered the vcore on the chip really low, and i disabled all the stuff i read about in this thread. Im up around 3.5, that might be it for tonight. i think


----------



## jcharlesr75

I have been watching this thread for a few days now and i am considering dumping my MSI for this mb. For the price($89 on the egg) it seems like a nice board. My question is, should i have any problems getting this thing to 500Mhz fsb? I am looking to push my E6550 to a nice 3.5 Ghz, i know this proc will do it and my MSI just wheezes out at 460Mhz. Im kinda disappointed to be honest cuz i had a 955X Platinum that kicked ass. But that aside, i have resolved myself to get this board if it will do what i want to do.


----------



## justadude

Hi all. I got past 270FSB, but only with the multi kicked down. I also manually set the ram timings to 5-5-5-18 (is that best for max stability while trying to max out the proc?). I was trying to work on 310x9, but I really need to get to bed. 300x9 worked, but I had the voltage at somewhere just over 1.4 bios (cpuz called it 1.376 without load, 1.34 with load). 
Speaking of which, why is the voltage different from idle and load? And what are the safe max voltages with all things considered, like max volts in bios VS. max volts cpu-z idle/load? I've read 1.45ish on air is about as far as you'd want to go but.....I just can't figure out how to get this cpu over 3.0!

G'night y'all!


----------



## Jarrstin

Anyone else having a cold boot problem with an overclock? Whenever I set the FSB to 400 or higher and the computer's been off for over three hours it has a problem booting and resets the CMOS.


----------



## losttsol

1.45v is a good general ceiling, but you need to set BIOS over 1.5v to get that with this board. I don't think I've ever seen my board even hit 1.45v in CPU-Z or Everest.


----------



## slaney30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


1.45v is a good general ceiling, but you need to set BIOS over 1.5v to get that with this board. I don't think I've ever seen my board even hit 1.45v in CPU-Z or Everest.


What is the VID of your Q6600... I cant get the thing stable hardly at 1.56vcore in bios.. 1.52vcore cpuz idle, 1.46vcore load cpuz. It seems as if this board has huge voltage droop, I'm concerned with how high in the Bios I should set this thing. I droops a ton... any ideas?

Also, I tried 450mhz FSB * 8 multiplier with +.2 mch , +.2 fsb, and set my voltage on my ram +.1v over what is normally is stock and I cant get it to even post....


----------



## losttsol

I use 9 for a multiplier. I could never get get results with 8, even a lower overclocks. Here is a screen shot of my processor at 3.6GHz with the related CPU-Z. I can run unusually low voltages though. At 3.6GHz I run 1.43125v in BIOS. At 3.7GHz I'm up to ~1.48v in BIOS.


----------



## slaney30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I use 9 for a multiplier. I could never get get results with 8, even a lower overclocks. Here is a screen shot of my processor at 3.6GHz with the related CPU-Z. I can run unusually low voltages though. At 3.6GHz I run 1.43125v in BIOS. At 3.7GHz I'm up to ~1.48v in BIOS.


Holy crap your VID is only 1.200! mine is 1.3125

That explains why yours clocks better.... I guess I'll just stick with 3.5 or 3.6

I wish I had your chip thats for sure.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


got my E8400 in finally from tankguys.. fedex took there time picking it up and getting it here..

installed everything and booted on 1st try! just letting vista do its thing update right now...

i do have a problem though. PC wizard 2008 is saying my cpu is idleing/under mild load at around 40C..... is there something special i need to do besides mount the zalman hardware and install my 9700? the board recognized the chip and everything... is there some known issue or should i be using the gigabyte mobo util?


My brother has your setup, he said he's having issues with the core temp ever showing below 40 (and not because it's that hot). I suggest keeping your bios up to date until they release a full version with support for the wolfdale.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


Holy crap your VID is only 1.200! mine is 1.3125

That explains why yours clocks better.... I guess I'll just stick with 3.5 or 3.6

I wish I had your chip thats for sure.


I've had that discussion with lottsol as well









My VID is 1.275. Bringing the BIOS up high enough for my actual VCORE to be 1.48 still doesn't make my processor stable under torture test at 400x9. I'm not very comfortable going much higher, so I'm currently sitting at 400 x 8 at 1.325 Vcore for 100% stability and highest 1:1 possible at a multiplier of 8.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justadude*


Hi all. I got past 270FSB, but only with the multi kicked down. I also manually set the ram timings to 5-5-5-18 (is that best for max stability while trying to max out the proc?). I was trying to work on 310x9, but I really need to get to bed. 300x9 worked, but I had the voltage at somewhere just over 1.4 bios (cpuz called it 1.376 without load, 1.34 with load). 
Speaking of which, why is the voltage different from idle and load? And what are the safe max voltages with all things considered, like max volts in bios VS. max volts cpu-z idle/load? I've read 1.45ish on air is about as far as you'd want to go but.....I just can't figure out how to get this cpu over 3.0!

G'night y'all!


Voltage is different between idle and load due to the true defintion of vdroop. It's a feature that Intel has designed into the actual electrical design of the processor that causes it to limit the current through the processor while under load.

I'm currently in the same situation you are, where it seems no matter the Vcore (my safe limits, anyway) I can't get stable at 400x9. At 400x8, 1.325 actual vcore is fine, but 400x9, 1.48 vcore isn't stable in a torture test.

the higher the timings you set, the more stable your processor may become. I've seen people who loosen them up to pretty ridiculous numbers, actually. It's just a matter of the RAM being stable with the ratios you set as well.

Generally speaking, on my board, VCORE is actually 0.045v lower than Bios VCORE. And as for the other measurements being off, my DDRv is usually about 0.02v less than the bios setting.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
I have been watching this thread for a few days now and i am considering dumping my MSI for this mb. For the price($89 on the egg) it seems like a nice board. My question is, should i have any problems getting this thing to 500Mhz fsb? I am looking to push my E6550 to a nice 3.5 Ghz, i know this proc will do it and my MSI just wheezes out at 460Mhz. Im kinda disappointed to be honest cuz i had a 955X Platinum that kicked ass. But that aside, i have resolved myself to get this board if it will do what i want to do.

Honestly, I've seen a lot of people who have been able to do it, I just haven't really conversed with them much. Most of the regulars on this thread don't run 500FSB, but I know its possible.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rapidedge* 
Anyone having problems with the VDIMM? I have to set the voltage to 0.3 in order to get 2.0 and 0.5 to get 2.1ish

Stock seems to have at 1.85 but it still doesn't add right.

VDIMM on my board is usually 0.02v less than bios settings.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justadude* 
I think stock volts for the RAM actually IS 1.8v (for it to run at 667). I'll have to check the part number when I get home. Should I try an increase just to check it? Is there a vdroop problem for this board overall, or just for VCORE? Any other suggestions?
Thanks for the advice Coelacanth!
~justadude

I would definately check the native vdimm on the stick first. Then, for safe measure, search around and feel out what people have been able to overvolt them to comfortably before doing too much addition to the voltage.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie* 
I'm on a stock intel cooler until svc.com gets my Ultima-90(stupid backordered fan...) here and all I've done is bump the DDR +.4v and bump the fsb to 400.
Playing the Crysis demo at abuot 54C with the peak record in HWMonitor @ 63c... don't think I want to go any higher till my cooler gets here.

At first I put the system voltage thing to auto and when I bumped it to 366FSB my max temp went up to 70c:O
So I guess the thing to do is get as much FSB with as little of vcore as possible, right?
I'm @ 400fsb 1.175 vcore
Oh yeah, I was @ 1.83v DDR stock, and added +.3 since my ddr is rated at 2.2v, but it only went up to 2.0... so I bumped it +.4v and it's only at 2.06v now... Is that from voltage drop? do I need to keep giving it more?

I'd check with another program to see if that's the proper vDimm reading. It may be your memory trying to regulate itself with the overvoltage. AUTO definately isn't safe, because you don't know exactly what it's doing and it probably will add more voltage to places you don't need it.


----------



## slaney30

So you are saying that the VDimm set in the bios ex +.4 = 2.2volts is actually 2 volts after droop? I didnt know the memory droops, please explain if I am wrong....

Also is 1.55v safe for a q6600 if your temps are low 60c load and 30c idle?


----------



## rcf22

Really shouldn't go over 1.5V. You must have some insane cooling if you're still under 60C load at that voltage.

Is it 1.55V in BIOS or actual (read in CPU-Z)?


----------



## slaney30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
Really shouldn't go over 1.5V. You must have some insane cooling if you're still under 60C load at that voltage.

Is it 1.55V in BIOS or actual (read in CPU-Z)?

its 1.52vcore idle in cpuz
its 1.46vcore load in cpuz

in the bios it is set at 1.56vcore

I have a lapped ultra 120 extreme in an antec 900 with a 3000rpm Scythe Slipstream fan. It moves like 133cfm... ambient temps are 26c


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slaney30* 
its 1.52vcore idle in cpuz
its 1.46vcore load in cpuz

in the bios it is set at 1.56vcore

I have a lapped ultra 120 extreme in an antec 900 with a 3000rpm Scythe Slipstream fan. It moves like 133cfm... ambient temps are 26c

No, mine is off by 0.02. So if I set +0.2v in BIOS, then my actual is 1.98v.

1.5 is the highest specification by Intel, so you're no no man's land now. There is a point where regardless of temperature you can damage your processor with voltage. On the other hand, there are several people who run it at like 1.56vcore.

Is that load temp meaning the computer is busy, or an actual torture test? Actual torture tests can surprise you as to how hot the processor can actually get.


----------



## slaney30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
No, mine is off by 0.02. So if I set +0.2v in BIOS, then my actual is 1.98v.

1.5 is the highest specification by Intel, so you're no no man's land now. There is a point where regardless of temperature you can damage your processor with voltage. On the other hand, there are several people who run it at like 1.56vcore.

Is that load temp meaning the computer is busy, or an actual torture test? Actual torture tests can surprise you as to how hot the processor can actually get.


Torture test
Orthos

I cant believe how well the TRUE cools really.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


Torture test
Orthos

I cant believe how well the TRUE cools really.


very nice.

At 1.48vcore a torture test takes my temps to about 65


----------



## rapidedge

Weird when I set Vdimm to 0.3 I get 2.00...

What's your stock vdimm at?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rapidedge*


Weird when I set Vdimm to 0.3 I get 2.00...

What's your stock vdimm at?


Stock vdimm? It's 1.8v for the board. Let me reboot a couple of times and I'll give you the particular readings.

Looks like

+0.2 is 1.94v 
+0.3 is 2.02v
+0.4 is 2.06v

Not sure what the deal is, but mines not rated for above 2.0 so that may be one issue ?

Gimme a few more reboots.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


Torture test
Orthos

I cant believe how well the TRUE cools really.


Yeah, it's awesome. I have the TRUE with a scythe S-Flex E fan in the Antec 900. Torture test gives me 56 or 57C temps. 26C idle. (E6750 @ 3.6 GHz with 1.46875 vcore in BIOS).


----------



## rapidedge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Stock vdimm? It's 1.8v for the board. Let me reboot a couple of times and I'll give you the particular readings.

Looks like

+0.2 is 1.94v
+0.3 is 2.02v
+0.4 is 2.06v

Not sure what the deal is, but mines not rated for above 2.0 so that may be one issue ?

Gimme a few more reboots.

interesting results. Using Bios F8A, what are you using?

My stock is at 1.85

when I do +0.1, it doesn't do anything...

I don't think I'm the only one that has this problem with this board.


----------



## ikilledmyagoia

just getting started and burning in (got the board monday)
e6300 @ 366 - 2.56ghz - stock volts

I apologize if It's been discussed already but for some reason on the A7 bios my board shipped with, I can only go as low as 2.5 on the memory multi. I'm a bit timid to push my XMS past the 915 it's already at right now, so I'm wondering if maybe its something I'm missing to get the multi down to 2.0 so I can push for 400-450... ctrl-f1 doesnt change it... maybe I need to roll the bios back to A6 or something?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikilledmyagoia*


just getting started and burning in (got the board monday)
e6300 @ 366 - 2.56ghz - stock volts

I apologize if It's been discussed already but for some reason on the A7 bios my board shipped with, I can only go as low as 2.5 on the memory multi. I'm a bit timid to push my XMS past the 915 it's already at right now, so I'm wondering if maybe its something I'm missing to get the multi down to 2.0 so I can push for 400-450... ctrl-f1 doesnt change it... maybe I need to roll the bios back to A6 or something?


Did you read through all the entries on the menu? They aren't in order.

Don't be timid. If it's a clock issue, it just won't boot properly, so it will revert the settings in bios. (Sometimes, you'll just have to pull the cmos battery or access the reset jumper.) Voltages are reasons to be timid


----------



## ikilledmyagoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Did you read through all the entries on the menu? They aren't in order.

Don't be timid. If it's a clock issue, it just won't boot properly, so it will revert the settings in bios. (Sometimes, you'll just have to pull the cmos battery or access the reset jumper.) Voltages are reasons to be timid









Thanks for the tip

Update: After 17 1/2 hours priming at 366 x7, when I restarted the mobo wouldnt take any settings on the cpu clock. Set to 366 right now and yet its still 266.
Just flashed to A8a but its still persisting... ideas? Next I'll try pulling the power and the battery and see if its working after a hard reset


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ikilledmyagoia* 
Thanks for the tip

Update: After 17 1/2 hours priming at 366 x7, when I restarted the mobo wouldnt take any settings on the cpu clock. Set to 366 right now and yet its still 266.
Just flashed to A8a but its still persisting... ideas? Next I'll try pulling the power and the battery and see if its working after a hard reset

Make sure "Enable Clock Control" is still on. I know it sounds simple, but I've done it before. A lot of times when it reverts it's just turn that off and leave your old clock setting, but it effectively restores the chip to its original clock speed.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rapidedge* 
interesting results. Using Bios F8A, what are you using?

My stock is at 1.85

when I do +0.1, it doesn't do anything...

I don't think I'm the only one that has this problem with this board.

I'm running F5, came with the board. I'll have to check my stock and +0.1 for ya.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slaney30* 
Torture test
Orthos

I cant believe how well the TRUE cools really.

Yeah, I just picked up a new HSF last night. I've gotten my processor stable at 1.495 Vcore but it's too hot.

I picked up the Rifle (link below). Frostytech rates it at the best HSF they've tested (even above a lot of the popular ones) and it's only $35 or so, so I'll let you guys know how it goes.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003

FrostyTech's Reviews:

Top 10 HSF
http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm

HDT Rifle
http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2233


----------



## Jarrstin

Anyone have the problem with cold booting this board and the CMOS settings keep reverting back to default? I can overclock this board fine, but once it's off for a few hours and I start it up, it resets back to default.


----------



## jbrown

Anyone hitting 4+ with E8400?


----------



## c230k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbrown*


Anyone hitting 4+ with E8400?


read my sig









I don't have the cold boot issue.


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarrstin*


Anyone have the problem with cold booting this board and the CMOS settings keep reverting back to default? I can overclock this board fine, but once it's off for a few hours and I start it up, it resets back to default.


1. Bust out that DMM on the CMOS battery.
2. Revert back to stock BIO, that is, stock clock, to see if it the problem still persists.


----------



## identitycrisis

got mine put in my case last night, that board is tiny when compared to most boards... my case looks almost empty lol... im up around 3.5 on my e8400 havent gotten to mess with it much more... still tryin to figure out the whole intel OCing thing!


----------



## dleccord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jarrstin* 
Anyone have the problem with cold booting this board and the CMOS settings keep reverting back to default? I can overclock this board fine, but once it's off for a few hours and I start it up, it resets back to default.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
got mine put in my case last night, that board is tiny when compared to most boards... my case looks almost empty lol... im up around 3.5 on my e8400 havent gotten to mess with it much more... still tryin to figure out the whole intel OCing thing!

Yes. It's an inch shorter in width compared to the standard ATX boards out there.


----------



## YK The OG

Ok, I got my Q6600 up to 3.30 stable on this board, but I didn't like the temps... I had to fiddle around with the Vcore a lot because the 3rd core kept failing after about 30 seconds of Orthos. Once I got it set, they were around 70 degrees with coretemp at 1.4V... so I lowered the FSB and Vcore a little bit to get 67 degrees, running at 3.24. I read that the temperature measused by coretemp is 10 degrees hotter than the way Intel measures the processor... so that means my max is 81, rather than the intel spec of 71. Does anyone know how true this statement is?


----------



## YK The OG

Ok, I got my Q6600 up to 3.30 stable on this board, but I didn't like the temps... I had to fiddle around with the Vcore a lot because the 3rd core kept failing after about 30 seconds of Orthos. Once I got it set, they were around 70 degrees with coretemp at 1.4V... so I lowered the FSB and Vcore a little bit to get 67 degrees, running at 3.24. I read that the temperature measused by coretemp is 10 degrees hotter than the way Intel measures the processor... so that means my max is 81, rather than the intel spec of 71. Does anyone know how true this statement is?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YK The OG*


Ok, I got my Q6600 up to 3.30 stable on this board, but I didn't like the temps... I had to fiddle around with the Vcore a lot because the 3rd core kept failing after about 30 seconds of Orthos. Once I got it set, they were around 70 degrees with coretemp at 1.4V... so I lowered the FSB and Vcore a little bit to get 67 degrees, running at 3.24. I read that the temperature measused by coretemp is 10 degrees hotter than the way Intel measures the processor... so that means my max is 81, rather than the intel spec of 71. Does anyone know how true this statement is?


It's not, you've got it backwards. Coretemp is 15C lower than it should be.
** EDIT * SORRY! This is for Speedfan, not CORETEMP. * EDIT **

I run 1.3875 BIOS (which is actually 1.3275 Vcore) for 100% stable at 400x8 = 3.2ghz currently. Consider using this to keep your memory at 1:1 (sig says ddr2 800). I made no changes to DDRv, FSB, or (g)MCH (north bridge) voltages to obtain this stability.

Is your reading that you're giving us from the BIOS or from a program? The BIOS is always ~0.045v higher than the actual vcore.

Did you use thermal grease? Check to see if it's seated properly and make sure you didn't put too much grease on it. Remember, when applying thermal grease, you aren't making a seal or a gasket, you're putting just enough to make the die look dull. It's to fill cracks/crevices unseen to the human eye, not to make a layer between the two.

Also, you can turn off smart fan management so that you know how the processor reacts under full fan cycle.


----------



## Yman

Hi - Just finished my first build - a budget gaming rig for my son (see my system specs). Everything's running smooth, but I got inspired by this site







(and this thread in particular), so I decided to overclock it. I have it up to 3.10 Ghz with the vcore up to 1.45625, and it's run stable in Orthos for a couple of hours. The only real changes I've made are the CPU clock, the SPD, and the vcore. Does anyone have any suggestions? My bios settings and a CPU-Z screenshot are below, followed by a few specific questions. Any help is greatly appreciated!









Advanced Bios
Limit CPUID Max - disabled
C1E - disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor - enabled
CPU EIST - disabled

M.I.T. settings
Robust Graphics Booster - Auto
CPU Clock ratio - 10X
CPU freq. - 3.10 Ghz (310X10)
CPU Host Clock Control - enabled
CPU Host Freq. - 310
PCI Express Freq. - 100
CIA2 - disabled
Performance enhance - standard
system memory multiplier (SPD) - 2.00
Memory Freq. - 667 Mhz - 620 Mhz
System Voltage Control - Manual
DDR2 overvolt control - normal
PCI-E overvolt control - normal
FSB overvolt control - normal
(G)MCH overvolt control - normal
CPU overvolt control - 1.45625 v
Normal CPU vcore - 1.32500 v

1) Any obvious mistakes or recommendations?

2) CPU voltage at 1.45625 - Is this getting too high? My temps are fine, but I understand that you can over-volt the CPU even before the temps get too high. Is this correct? Should I risk pushing it anymore, or should I try tweaking other settings first? To get from 3.0Ghz to 3.1 Ghz, I had to bump this up about 8 notches (I think it's .0125 increments). Is this normal? Please note that my actual voltage in CPU-ID comes up as 1.424 (idle) and 1.392-1.408 (load), I assume due to vdroop.

3) Memory - I have 4 gigs (1 gig each) of HP PC2-5300 DDR2 667Mhz (Micron D9 chips). I got them cuz they were cheap - $5 each. They're rated at 1.8v, but I read in another forum that someone had them running at 400Mhz 2.2v for several months with no problems. Would it make sense to raise the mem multiplier or otherwise oc the memory, or would I not get much benefit out of that since I'm not yet at their max speed yet? Right now the SPD is at 2.0 for a 1:1 ratio. Should I keep my eye out for faster, brand-named RAM or is this not really keeping the OC from going higher?

4) Should I mess with the other voltage settings (i.e. PCI-E, FSB, (G)MCH)? If so, any suggestions with my system?

Thanks very much!

PY


----------



## Plasmah

Hi all

I was looking at these two heat sinks for overclocking my CPU

The Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme
The Enzotech Ultra-X

I decided to go with the Enzotech Ultra-x will this fit the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L?

Thanks all

Jim


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yman*


1) Any obvious mistakes or recommendations?


Everything looks pretty good to me. I can't spot anything offhand.

Quote:



2) CPU voltage at 1.45625 - Is this getting too high? My temps are fine, but I understand that you can over-volt the CPU even before the temps get too high. Is this correct? Should I risk pushing it anymore, or should I try tweaking other settings first? To get from 3.0Ghz to 3.1 Ghz, I had to bump this up about 8 notches (I think it's .0125 increments). Is this normal? Please note that my actual voltage in CPU-ID comes up as 1.424 (idle) and 1.392-1.408 (load), I assume due to vdroop.


I don't think you've anything to worry about yet. I believe your chip is rated for .85 to 1.5 volts, so no need to worry about your vcore. I have the E6750, which is rated the same voltage and it's running at 1.46875.

Yes, it's normal to have to go up quite a jump once you get to higher overclocks. It takes more and more vcore for stability when you get to higher clocks.

As for the voltage readings, mine reads 1.440 idle in CPU-z (note the bios setting of my chip above) and drops to 1.424 under load.

You're looking all good from what I can see, although I'm no guru. I wouldn't worry about pushing the vcore up higher. Just keep it below 1.5 volts and watch your temps and you should be fine.

Quote:



3) Memory - I have 4 gigs (1 gig each) of HP PC2-5300 DDR2 667Mhz (Micron D9 chips). I got them cuz they were cheap - $5 each. They're rated at 1.8v, but I read in another forum that someone had them running at 400Mhz 2.2v for several months with no problems. Would it make sense to raise the mem multiplier or otherwise oc the memory, or would I not get much benefit out of that since I'm not yet at their max speed yet? Right now the SPD is at 2.0 for a 1:1 ratio. Should I keep my eye out for faster, brand-named RAM or is this not really keeping the OC from going higher?


I'm not familiar with that RAM, but what may hold you back is having all four RAM slots filled. This often leads to instability on many boards. Many times I've seen it mentioned that you'll need to add more voltage to your RAM in order to keep it stable when you have all 4 slots filled.

If you're not opposed to it, I'd definitely look for a deal on 2 sticks of performance RAM. If you're set on having 4 GBs, I believe you can find some brand name RAM that comes in 2 x 2GB sticks at a decent price.

I don't know if I'd bother raising your RAM multiplier. If your RAM isn't performance RAM, you may not be able to get it stable if you OC it since you have all 4 slots filled (although where you read a report someone else has it successfully OCed to 400 MHz, then you may have some luck with it).

Quote:



4) Should I mess with the other voltage settings (i.e. PCI-E, FSB, (G)MCH)? If so, any suggestions with my system?


If you can't get your rig stable after raising your FSB and vcore, then you could try tweaking those voltages. Just tweak one at a time and test for stability. Once you find a stable configuration, you may be able to raise your FSB again.

Quote:



Thanks very much!

PY



Good luck! Hope I helped at least a little.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasmah*


Hi all

I was looking at these two heat sinks for overclocking my CPU

The Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme
The Enzotech Ultra-X

I decided to go with the Enzotech Ultra-x will this fit the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L?

Thanks all

Jim


Says it's compatible with socket 775 boards, so I'd assume yes. I'm quite impressed with the Ultra 120 Extreme. Keeps my chip nice and cool.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Hey all, I am working on trying to get my E8400 OC to 3.6, 9 x 400, but I have increased the voltage to 1.175 so far and it will error out when windows is almost done loading. How far should I raise my voltage while still being safe? Standard volt for my processor according to this board is 1.150.

On Intel's website I found this, VID Voltage Range: 0.85V - 1.3625V. Does that mean i can safely go up to 1.3625?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


Hey all, I am working on trying to get my E8400 OC to 3.6, 9 x 400, but I have increased the voltage to 1.175 so far and it will error out when windows is almost done loading. How far should I raise my voltage while still being safe? Standard volt for my processor according to this board is 1.150.

On Intel's website I found this, VID Voltage Range: 0.85V - 1.3625V. Does that mean i can safely go up to 1.3625?


Yep. The 'standard' reading in the BIOS is just what the nominal operating voltage is. Don't be afraid to give it more, but try to keep it under the upper limit of the Intel specs.


----------



## Yman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Everything looks pretty good to me. I can't spot anything offhand.

You're looking all good from what I can see, although I'm no guru. I wouldn't worry about pushing the vcore up higher. Just keep it below 1.5 volts and watch your temps and you should be fine.

I might try to push the vcore a little more - I assume when you say keep it below 1.5v you mean actual (CPU-Z) readings, not the bios setting?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
I'm not familiar with that RAM, but what may hold you back is having all four RAM slots filled. This often leads to instability on many boards. Many times I've seen it mentioned that you'll need to add more voltage to your RAM in order to keep it stable when you have all 4 slots filled.

I think I'll pull two sticks of RAM - they're probably overkill, particularly since I won't be running Vista. I ran memtest+ and it looks like the RAM is stable. Since I'm still well under its max (667Mhz) and it's stable at 1:1, I assume that's not the limiting factor. I'll keep an eye out for any sales on performance RAM in the future.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
If you can't get your rig stable after raising your FSB and vcore, then you could try tweaking those voltages. Just tweak one at a time and test for stability. Once you find a stable configuration, you may be able to raise your FSB again.

Thanks - will try! Repped for the help!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Good luck! Hope I helped at least a little.


Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Heiral

Hi my Comp has

E2180, GA-P35-DS3L (Of Course) Arctic Freezer 7 (installed Yesterday)

all the settings are stock, and in CPU:Z it shows up as 1:2 ratio 6-6-6-18,

my ram is OCZ=
http://shop1.outpost.com/product/543...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

what is supposed to be a good idle time, and how soon should i OC as i installed the new HSF yesterday


----------



## luckii

i just got my e2180 and ga-p35-ds3l. popped it in. loaded up initially to see if it loads up fine. then rebooted and went strait to bios haha.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heiral* 
Hi my Comp has

E2180, GA-P35-DS3L (Of Course) Arctic Freezer 7 (installed Yesterday)

all the settings are stock, and in CPU:Z it shows up as 1:2 ratio 6-6-6-18,

my ram is OCZ=
http://shop1.outpost.com/product/543...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

what is supposed to be a good idle time, and how soon should i OC as i installed the new HSF yesterday

Not sure what you mean by good idle time. Did you mean temps?

As far as OCing, I didn't start for about 2 weeks. Not because I planned it that way, although I've read it's a good idea to let your thermal paste burn in a bit before OCing, but simply due to circumstance.


----------



## Heiral

yeah i meant Temperatures , and i was just wondering about the Ram Settings for this motherboard


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heiral*


yeah i meant Temperatures , and i was just wondering about the Ram Settings for this motherboard


Ah, okay. For temps, my chip idles at around 27C. Load temps are 56 to 57C. But chip temps can be radically different, even with two of the same chips. Most seem to recommend making sure your temps don't go above 60C if you can help it, although you should be alright at up to 70C.

As far as RAM settings: since your RAM's rated at 800 MHz, I'd just sync it to your FSB, so in your System Memory Multiplier set it at 2.0 (that's a 1:1 ratio on this board). That gives you up to 400 FSB without even OCing your RAM. I'd leave the timings on whatever the factory default is until you reach your desired overclock. Then see if you can tighten them up a bit. I'd make sure to set the RAM voltage to factory recommendations as well (default on this board is 1.8 volts).


----------



## luckii

how do u change command rates?


----------



## mufc08

Hey all I need some help, I've got the following:

E2160,
Arctic Cooler 7,
2gb OCZ Platinum 4-4-4-15 RAM,
Gigabyte P35-DS3l Mobo

Now I need someone to help me OC this to about 3ghz, 1st time doing an OC, anyone with this motherboard able to help me do this? I've read the guides etc but with different mobos out their I'm getting confused. Thanks


----------



## justadude

Hiya mufc08, welcome aboard. 
From reading the advice of the esteemed members of this thread, I would tell you the following. 
-In the very first (main) BIOS page, hit control+F1 to bring up the RAM options (they'll be in the actual oc'ing part of the bios, on the bottom left)

-Disable EIST, C1 and the thermal monitor under advanced bios options.

-Take the PCI-E speed off AUTO, and lock it at 100MHz.

- Take RAM timings off of AUTO (you may not need to change anything else, you just don't want the board changing stuff you don't know about, makes it hard to trouble shoot when you don't know what changed and how)

- Enable the FSB, and start with 210 and work your way up. You'll want to check for stability with something like orthose and temps using core temp or speed fan (google and you'll find them) 
OC slowly, the good Sarge and others recommend 10mhz at a time.

That should get you started. When you run into specific questions/problems, have a search through this thread. You'll probably find the answer from people smarter than me







Happy OC'ing!

AND to the experienced among the crowd, is speed fan really off by 15C??? 
~justadude


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckii*


how do u change command rates?


In your main BIOS screen (the first one that shows up when you enter BIOS), hit CTRL +F1. Nothing will seem to happen, but when you go into M.I.T. after that, you'll be able to access the extr RAM settings.

*edit* Apologies. That's CTRL +F1. Corrected in the original text now.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justadude*


AND to the experienced among the crowd, is speed fan really off by 15C??? 
~justadude


I think it depends on your version. If your t-junction temp shows as 85C, then you're off by 15 degrees. If it shows as 100C, then your readings are correct. Note: I've not used speedfan, but this is what I've read.


----------



## mufc08

Ok guys, I can set the FSB to 300, and get 2.7GHz on the e2160. Leaving everything else on Auto. When I upped it to 310 Orthos failed within 1 minute. What are the next steps for me to go push the CPU to 3Ghz. Thanks

Hardware I'm using was mentioned in a few posts above, also using a coolermaster 460W PSU and HD3650 GPU.

With temps on 45 degree while running Orthos and around 28 degrees on Idle.


----------



## mufc08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justadude* 
Hiya mufc08, welcome aboard.
From reading the advice of the esteemed members of this thread, I would tell you the following.
-In the very first (main) BIOS page, hit control+F1 to bring up the RAM options (they'll be in the actual oc'ing part of the bios, on the bottom left)

-Disable EIST, C1 and the thermal monitor under advanced bios options.

-Take the PCI-E speed off AUTO, and lock it at 100MHz.

- Take RAM timings off of AUTO (you may not need to change anything else, you just don't want the board changing stuff you don't know about, makes it hard to trouble shoot when you don't know what changed and how)

- Enable the FSB, and start with 210 and work your way up. You'll want to check for stability with something like orthose and temps using core temp or speed fan (google and you'll find them)
OC slowly, the good Sarge and others recommend 10mhz at a time.

That should get you started. When you run into specific questions/problems, have a search through this thread. You'll probably find the answer from people smarter than me







Happy OC'ing!

AND to the experienced among the crowd, is speed fan really off by 15C???
~justadude

Cheers mate


----------



## Heiral

-Disable EIST, C1 and the thermal monitor under advanced bios options.

hi i was wondering why would u disable those?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mufc08* 
Ok guys, I can set the FSB to 300, and get 2.7GHz on the e2160. Leaving everything else on Auto. When I upped it to 310 Orthos failed within 1 minute. What are the next steps for me to go push the CPU to 3Ghz. Thanks

Hardware I'm using was mentioned in a few posts above, also using a coolermaster 460W PSU and HD3650 GPU.

With temps on 45 degree while running Orthos and around 28 degrees on Idle.

Post your system specs in your sig. Easier to keep track of it that way.

Your temps look good. As to your instability, you probably need to raise your vcore (CPU Voltage Control). Just raise it one step and test again. If it's still not stable, raise it again. Then you can try to raise your FSB again. Rinse and repeat. Keep an eye on your temps and don't raise your vcore higher than your chip's max specification.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heiral* 
-Disable EIST, C1 and the thermal monitor under advanced bios options.

hi i was wondering why would u disable those?









Not sure about the need to turn off Thermal Monitor. That's a safeguard against overheating your chip. However, the other two are power saving options and many people report having them enabled will interfere with your overclocking. Once you've reached you desired stable overclock, try enabling them again and see if it interferes. If not, leave them on and you'll save some power and money.


----------



## mufc08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Post your system specs in your sig. Easier to keep track of it that way.

Your temps look good. As to your instability, you probably need to raise your vcore (CPU Voltage Control). Just raise it one step and test again. If it's still not stable, raise it again. Then you can try to raise your FSB again. Rinse and repeat. Keep an eye on your temps and don't raise your vcore higher than your chip's max specification.

Not sure about the need to turn off Thermal Monitor. That's a safeguard against overheating your chip. However, the other two are power saving options and many people report having them enabled will interfere with your overclocking. Once you've reached you desired stable overclock, try enabling them again and see if it interferes. If not, leave them on and you'll save some power and money.

Cool I'll give that ago should I leave the memory settings on Auto/Default?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mufc08* 
Cool I'll give that ago should I leave the memory settings on Auto/Default?

You can. From my experience, the board will set your timings extremely loose. Your choice as to whether you want to set your timings before or after you get your overclock. I tightened them up after (board set my memory timings to something crazy like 5-8-8-26 and I tightened them down to 4-5-5-11).


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckii*


how do u change command rates?


I have not found a way to specifically alter the command rate.


----------



## thealmightyone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


I have not found a way to specifically alter the command rate.


The command rate setting was removed in newer BIOS revisions as 1T was almost certain to cause instability with the board. If you are desperate for it, find one of the first BIOS's. Otherwise, you could risk software corruption and set it to 1T in Windows using memset 3.4.


----------



## justadude

Ok, Core Temp is the one that has the T-Junction temp, mine says 85C. Speedfan and Coretemp read my cpu temps as ~25C idle, ~50C load. Am I really running at 40 idle and 65 load, at only 2.7Ghz (1.325VID, 1.296 load, and cpu says 1.312 idle)

Just worrysome, doesn't seem like my temps could be THAT high, you know? Thanks for the help y'all! Hopefully, once I've learned all this stuff I'll be able to help others along!


----------



## Heiral

after putting the speed manually 5-4-4-15 , the rest of the stuff auto is fine? and +.3v since my ram is 2.1V ?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heiral* 
after putting the speed manually 5-4-4-15 , the rest of the stuff auto is fine? and +.3v since my ram is 2.1V ?

Yep, should be fine.


----------



## Heiral

how about the Refresh to ACT Delay , normally its about 42 or something, and Manual its at 0 .. do i leave it alone? thanks for answerin buddy =d


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heiral*


how about the Refresh to ACT Delay , normally its about 42 or something, and Manual its at 0 .. do i leave it alone? thanks for answerin buddy =d


I'd leave it on auto. I didn't mess with anything but the first 4 timings, as I'm not expert.


----------



## Heiral

i was wondering if i should add voltage and i'm not sure which one to add to if its ram is it DDR2 Voltage ? and +.3V for 2.1 ? because my ram is supposibly 2.1V or something... =\\ is it okay if i run it at its speed with 1.8V or should i move i make it 2.1


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heiral*


i was wondering if i should add voltage and i'm not sure which one to add to if its ram is it DDR2 Voltage ? and +.3V for 2.1 ? because my ram is supposibly 2.1V or something... = is it okay if i run it at its speed with 1.8V or should i move i make it 2.1


RAM voltage is DDR2 Overvoltage Control. Yes, the default is 1.8 volts, so adjust it to +.3 to get 2.1 volts. If you're overclocking I'd advise you to adjust it so it's getting its recommended voltage. Could cause instability otherwise.


----------



## Heiral

ok thanks for replying, i am gonna OC once my aC7Pro gets settled in !


----------



## codymackay

Hey guys glad too see this thread is dedicated to the board i think, I haven't gone thru the 140 odd pages but I have an GA-P35-DS3 board, was wondering if someone here could go thru the exact process with overclocking in its BIOS. I'd aprecciate this greatly.


----------



## rcf22

That's posted about every 5 pages, glance through and you'll see many list of recommended settings.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codymackay*


Hey guys glad too see this thread is dedicated to the board i think, I haven't gone thru the 140 odd pages but I have an GA-P35-DS3 board, was wondering if someone here could go thru the exact process with overclocking in its BIOS. I'd aprecciate this greatly.


Here's something I posted a while back in the thread:

Do you have the recommended software for testing your overclocking? I suggest CPU-z, Prime95, and CoreTemp. You'll need these to determine how well your machine is overclocking and also to monitor your temperatures.

Okay.

In your BIOS main screen, go into your Advanced BIOS Features tab and disable both CPU EIST Function and C1E. This is a power saving option that throttles back your multiplier/speed when your system is idle. It doesn't hurt anything, but I've read reports that it can interfere with overclocking. Once you have a stable overclock, you can try going back in and enabling it to see if it affects performance. If not, then you can leave it on to save on power consumption (and get a reduced power bill).

Now, from your main BIOS screen, go into your M.I.T tab:

Enable CPU Host Clock Control (you won't be able to overclock unless you do this). You'll now be able to manually set your FSB. But first...

Manually set your PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz. Do not leave it on auto.

Go to System Memory Multiplier and manually change the setting to 2.0 (the numbers in here are not in order, so scroll through the list until your find it). This sets your RAM to operate in sync with your FSB (1:1) ratio.

Go into System Voltage Control and set it to Manual. I know you said you don't want to touch the voltages, but this is necessary IMO, since the BIOS, if left at auto, will overcompensate when overclocking and feed your chip much more voltage than it needs. When you do this, there will be a red warning that flashes and says something like "Warning: System not optimized!" Don't let it freak you out. That's just the BIOS telling you you're overclocking and that you've decided to do it manually instead of letting the BIOS handle all the settings. The BIOS thinks it can do it better than you can. But we know better.

Set your CPU Voltage Control to whatever your Normal CPU Vcore says (just under the CPU Voltage Control). Probably this is going to read 1.35 volts.

Depending on what RAM you're using, you may need to change your DDR2 Overvoltage Control as well, but until we know what you've got in there, we can't tell what it should be. Also, once we find out what your RAM is, you should go into your advanced timings and set your first four timings to the RAM's default. I'll tell you how to do that when we find out what RAM you're using.

Once you've got that done, then go up to your CPU Host Frequency and change your FSB to whatever value you want to start at for your first overclock. Do not just crank it up to what you want to have for a final overclock. Go up in small steps and test each one to ensure your system is stable. I recommend only raising it by 10 MHz at a time (Maybe 15 or so for the initial adjustment).

Good luck, and hope that helps.

Feel free to ask for clarification if any of it's confusing/poorly written.

*edit* This was written in answer to someone else, so if some of it mentions specifics of what someone said, just gloss over that...


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *codymackay* 
Hey guys glad too see this thread is dedicated to the board i think, I haven't gone thru the 140 odd pages but I have an GA-P35-DS3 board, was wondering if someone here could go thru the exact process with overclocking in its BIOS. I'd aprecciate this greatly.

It's pretty rude to make a post like this. It's a 100+ page thread about this board in an overclocking forum, and obviously you didn't bother to read any of it.

Please be a bit more considerate to the other readers of this thread. This is a prime example of why it's gotten to be so long.


----------



## dleccord

"Go to System Memory Multiplier and manually change the setting to 2.0 (the numbers in here are not in order, so scroll through the list until your find it). This sets your RAM to operate in sync with your FSB (1:1) ratio."

Has anyone ever proved if an FSB ratio of 1:1 yielding a better, faster, and stable system a myth or a fact yet?


----------



## codymackay

Sorry, I haven't been to this forum before sorry I didn't go through the whole thing, but thanks Coelocanth for the reply


----------



## codymackay

Oh yeah one more thing, if the CPU host frequency thing is my FSB, why does it say it is at 200mhz? I thought it was supposed to be 333mhz x 8 (the multiplier) = 2.66?


----------



## codymackay

Yeah just 1 more thing I am overclocking my graphics card with RivaTuner at the moment, should I turn it off or will it affect my overclocking process?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
"Go to System Memory Multiplier and manually change the setting to 2.0 (the numbers in here are not in order, so scroll through the list until your find it). This sets your RAM to operate in sync with your FSB (1:1) ratio."

Has anyone ever proved if an FSB ratio of 1:1 yielding a better, faster, and stable system a myth or a fact yet?

I read somewhere (in my extensive research before trying to OC. I wish I had a link for you, but I didn't save it) that you can actually get slightly better performance by unsyncing your RAM, but the improvement is marginal at best and really only noticeable in benchmarking. By most accounts, the 1:1 ratio is ideal for your overall performance.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *codymackay* 
Oh yeah one more thing, if the CPU host frequency thing is my FSB, why does it say it is at 200mhz? I thought it was supposed to be 333mhz x 8 (the multiplier) = 2.66?

It should be. Did you turn off EIST and C1E? Maybe one of the power saving options is throttling back your FSB (although I thought it usually throttles back your multiplier).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *codymackay* 
Yeah just 1 more thing I am overclocking my graphics card with RivaTuner at the moment, should I turn it off or will it affect my overclocking process?

I don't think it will interfere, as long as your graphics card's OC is stable.


----------



## Jephir

I'm having a problem. A few months ago, I tried to replace my stock cooler on the CPU with an Arctic Cooling 7. When I tried to turn on the computer however, it turned off right away, fans start to run but there is no beep. After several days of troubleshooting, I found that all the system components were fine, except for the motherboard. I RMA'd the motherboard, and today, a month later, I got it back.

I rebuilt the system but now the computer restarts after 5 seconds. The fans are spinning but there is no beep. There is a "click" noise though that is coming from the PC speaker, which I am sure is from the BIOS (because everything except the CPU is disconnected). I tested the board by unplugging the PCI-E power cable from the video card and the BIOS made a long high-piched beep, as it is supposed to. However, the system still restarts itself every 5 seconds. I've also tested running the motherboard outside the case on a piece of cardboard with only the CPU, heatsink and memory attached.

Any ideas?

EDIT: Forgot to add. I've reseated with both the stock cooler and the Arctic 7, but still doesn't work. The power connections (24 and 4 pin) are connected.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jephir* 
I'm having a problem. A few months ago, I tried to replace my stock cooler on the CPU with an Arctic Cooling 7. When I tried to turn on the computer however, it turned off right away, fans start to run but there is no beep. After several days of troubleshooting, I found that all the system components were fine, except for the motherboard. I RMA'd the motherboard, and today, a month later, I got it back.

I rebuilt the system but now the computer restarts after 5 seconds. The fans are spinning but there is no beep. There is a "click" noise though that is coming from the PC speaker, which I am sure is from the BIOS (because everything except the CPU is disconnected). I tested the board by unplugging the PCI-E power cable from the video card and the BIOS made a long high-piched beep, as it is supposed to. However, the system still restarts itself every 5 seconds. I've also tested running the motherboard outside the case on a piece of cardboard with only the CPU, heatsink and memory attached.

Any ideas?

You're sure your CPU Heatsink is seated properly? You have your power connections to the mobo properly connected (both the 24 pin and the 4 pin)? Only other thing I can think of is your PSU. Have you checked it to make sure there's no problem with power?


----------



## Jephir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
You're sure your CPU Heatsink is seated properly? You have your power connections to the mobo properly connected (both the 24 pin and the 4 pin)? Only other thing I can think of is your PSU. Have you checked it to make sure there's no problem with power?

Yup, I've reseated with both the stock cooler and the Arctic 7, but still doesn't work. The power connections are connected. I'll try to find a way to test the PSU. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jephir* 
Yup, I've reseated with both the stock cooler and the Arctic 7, but still doesn't work. The power connections are connected. I'll try to find a way to test the PSU. Thanks for the help!

If all else fails, try clearing CMOS and see if it makes a difference. Good luck!


----------



## kingsnake2

where can I adjust my memory timings on this board?


----------



## losttsol

You have to press Control and F1 at the same time when you're on the main BIOS screen. That will bring up the memory timings next time you go into your settings where your voltages are.


----------



## kingsnake2

thx


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jephir* 
Yup, I've reseated with both the stock cooler and the Arctic 7, but still doesn't work. The power connections are connected. I'll try to find a way to test the PSU. Thanks for the help!

Do you have another processor you could try?

If it's not posting, it's either motherboard, psu, or processor, if you're sure everything is connected properly and you already tried resetting the cmos.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *codymackay* 
Sorry, I haven't been to this forum before sorry I didn't go through the whole thing, but thanks Coelocanth for the reply

Or any of it. 2nd Page has step-by step instructions.

I suggest you visit this forum post, which has comprehensive guides on everything you'll ever need to know about overclocking.

http://www.overclock.net/new-members...mpilation.html


----------



## codymackay

Hi again, I did all the things that were given to me, but the CPU host frequency still read 200mhz. I ignored it, pushed it up to 215mhz, the system shut down and rebooted and worked fine. But then I go into CPU-Z and it still says its running at 2666mhz. I don't know what to do?


----------



## losttsol

Disable EIST and C1E in BIOS
Also disable CPU temp Halt, or something like that.

Set Control Panel - > System and Maintenance -> Windows Power Options -> to "Performance"


----------



## Jephir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


Do you have another processor you could try?

If it's not posting, it's either motherboard, psu, or processor, if you're sure everything is connected properly and you already tried resetting the cmos.


I've replaced every single part now except for the motherboard and it still doesn't work. CMOS has been reset too.


----------



## Plasmah

After TONS & TONS of reading (And thanks to all of you) I have decided on my new system.

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz
XIGMATEK HDT-S1283
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB)
Antec True Power Trio TP3-550
EVGA 768-P2-N831-AR GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3

I want to try for at least 3.5ghz.
What do you guys think my chances are?

Thanks again


----------



## jbrown

I cant manage to get my E8400 to 4









Anyone want to help me out, preferably on a messenger?


----------



## jbrown

c230k, I rly would like your help. Same MOBO.


----------



## Heiral

can disabling the EIST and C1ST thingy damage the mobo/chip in any way?



thats my CPU-Z thing for ram, is it at 2.0V? or at 1.8V i think its at stock.. ! but my ram is supposed to be 2.1 V


----------



## codymackay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Disable EIST and C1E in BIOS
Also disable CPU temp Halt, or something like that.

Set Control Panel - > System and Maintenance -> Windows Power Options -> to "Performance"


Done all that mate, still shows at '200mhz' in the BIOS M.I.T CPU host clock frequency. I really don't know and am considering to get a new board for 2 graphics cards.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plasmah*


After TONS & TONS of reading (And thanks to all of you) I have decided on my new system.

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz
XIGMATEK HDT-S1283
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB)
Antec True Power Trio TP3-550
EVGA 768-P2-N831-AR GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3

I want to try for at least 3.5ghz.
What do you guys think my chances are?

Thanks again


The 8800GTS 512MB is better than that GTX and cheaper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814133215

The E8400 is better than that E6600 and the same price
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=3574211

With that E8400, you'll blow right past 3.5GHz.


----------



## Plasmah

Thanks losttsol

Good lookin out


----------



## YK The OG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


It's not, you've got it backwards. Coretemp is 15C lower than it should be.
** EDIT * SORRY! This is for Speedfan, not CORETEMP. * EDIT **

I run 1.3875 BIOS (which is actually 1.3275 Vcore) for 100% stable at 400x8 = 3.2ghz currently. Consider using this to keep your memory at 1:1 (sig says ddr2 800). I made no changes to DDRv, FSB, or (g)MCH (north bridge) voltages to obtain this stability.

Is your reading that you're giving us from the BIOS or from a program? The BIOS is always ~0.045v higher than the actual vcore.

Did you use thermal grease? Check to see if it's seated properly and make sure you didn't put too much grease on it. Remember, when applying thermal grease, you aren't making a seal or a gasket, you're putting just enough to make the die look dull. It's to fill cracks/crevices unseen to the human eye, not to make a layer between the two.

Also, you can turn off smart fan management so that you know how the processor reacts under full fan cycle.


I'm using Coretemp and CPU-Z for all my readings. I'm not at home right now, but I know you're right about the Vcore. The Vcore shown in the BIOS is much higher than what CPU-Z shows. I settled for 3.30 GHZ at around 1.375V or 1.381V in this bios... which I think CPU-Z shows as MUCH less. I think it was 1.25ish? I know it sounds crazy. I'll check when I get home.

And after I burned the processor (Q6600) in for a while (Orthos for 20+ hours on two occasions, and running the processor for a few weeks at normal load) temps actually got lower. Now my max temp is 60 at full on load on cores 0 and 3... cores 1 and 2 go to 58. So I've decided to stay at 3.3 with my memory divider at 5:4. I up'd the MGH and FSB .1 for stability purposes as well.

Now I'm just waiting to get a 8800GTS G92 once I pay off some bills.. or if I'm feeling spendy, a HD 3870 X2.


----------



## YK The OG

Ok, I got home and checked my voltages. It runs at 1.2750v... under load. That is some serious Vdroop. I wonder if will cause unstability in my system? It passed 12 hours of Orthos, but I noticed today when I got home that one torrent program crashed. I wonder if it has to do with my overclock and the Vdroop? I'm wondering if I should up the voltage a bit in the BIOS to compensate or just leave it as is.

I'm seeing my temps go up to 66,60,60,66 now too with Coretemp. Anyone able to verify if I have a 10 degrees overhead because of the way coretemp measures temps vs. intel specs?


----------



## Attirex

Hey, guys:

My name is Attirex and I'm a PC and overclocking n00b ("Hi, Attirex!"). I just successfully built a PC (still can't believe it actually works!) and I'm interested in squeezing out a little more oomph.

In any event, I currently have the GA-P35-DS3L motherboard (with latest firmware update) in an Antec 900 case with an Intel E8400, Corsair 650w PSU, 4GB of Crucial Ballistix 1066 DDR2 (PC2 8500), and the XFX 8800GTS Alpha Dog Edition (factory overclocked). Oh, and a big ole aftermarket CPU fan/heatsink. I've downloaded and installed all of the latest drivers for the chipset and everything else.

So two main questions/issues:

1. I found step-by-step instructions for configuring the BIOS on page 124 of this thread. Anything else I should know regarding my particular set-up before I accidentally fry my motherboard, memory, and CPU?

2. I might have received different revisions of the same brand/type of RAM sticks. I ordered both from Newegg, about a week apart. The first set is labeled "BL12864aa1065.16fd5." The second set is labeled "BL12864aa1065.8fe5." Not only that, but when I compare the circuitry b/w the two sets, it's different. Hm. Games run fine at stock settings (WoW, Crysis, CoD 4, etc.), but if I use the EasyTune app on "Easy Mode" to crank up the CPU settings to anything above 9%, the games crash or I get memory dumps/BSOD. Should I not be using software to overclock? Or are the crashes related to the possibly mis-matched RAM sticks? I'm sorry if this is a stupid question. :-(

Thanks so much in advance for your time and patience. I'm looking forward to diving into a new, albeit potentially very expensive, hobby. Don't tell my wife. 

Att


----------



## losttsol

YK the OG, I set my BIOS for 1.43125v and I get 1.31v in CPU-Z under load @ 3.6GHz. This board is well documented for having a lot of droop in it. You are within limits though for temperature, although I wouldn't press any higher. That air cooler you have is a good one and should give you better temps at that voltage and speed though (unless your ambient temps are very high). You might want to try reseating it. Get some arctic silver 5 thermal paste as well if possible.


----------



## Heiral

can disabling the EIST and C1ST thingy damage the mobo/chip in any way?



thats my CPU-Z thing for ram, is it at 2.0V? or at 1.8V i think its at stock.. ! but my ram is supposed to be 2.1 V


----------



## losttsol

Only if you put way too much voltage onto your chip.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

I get horrible vdroop as well. My processor could probably be pushed to 3.4-3.5ghz with enough voltage, but I don't want to ruin this thing. I get 55 deg C under load after 13 hours of ORTHOS with a Tuniq. I'm at 1.368v in BIOS. I cannot run my Ballistix at 2.2v stable, I have to run them at 2.1v. I got my Ballistix up to DDR2-1100 CAS5 and DDR2-910 CAS4 however and they are DDR2-667 CAS3 stock. Right now I have it at DDR2-700 CAS3


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heiral* 
can disabling the EIST and C1ST thingy damage the mobo/chip in any way?



thats my CPU-Z thing for ram, is it at 2.0V? or at 1.8V i think its at stock.. ! but my ram is supposed to be 2.1 V

That screen of CPUZ does not show the specs that your RAM is running, it shows the EPP of the chip. CPUZ makes HWMonitor that will show you what your ram voltage is.

Disabling speed step functions will not cause direct damage to the processor, it will just cause it to constantly consume its maximum power.


----------



## NP2H

For those of you having issues where your motherboard does not respond to the MIT of BIOS, I had the same thing happen to me today.

Reset your BIOS to its default settings. Shut the computer off, and remove the CMOS battery. Leave it out for a minute or two, then plug it back in and boot up. Your motherboard should then respond to your overclocking again.

If it's a matter of it failing to post and reverting the settings, then you've set something wrong in the BIOS or your hardware is not able to function like you're asking it to without making changes somewhere.


----------



## NP2H

For those of you overclocking the e8400, you need to be careful with what you do. It's been proven that the 45nm architecture of the processor is much more delicate than its previous 65nm processors.

Not researching enough and just following common practice from the forum may lead you to believe that as long as your temperatures are fine, your processor will be fine. This is not the case. Processors (and every other type of circuitry) also have a limit of voltage, current, etc. It's been shown by others on OC that only a few weeks of running at 1.4+ Vcore has reduced functionality of the processor.

I suggest never going out of the voltage spec's from Intel unless you've got the money in case something happens.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YK The OG* 
Ok, I got home and checked my voltages. It runs at 1.2750v... under load. That is some serious Vdroop. I wonder if will cause unstability in my system? It passed 12 hours of Orthos, but I noticed today when I got home that one torrent program crashed. I wonder if it has to do with my overclock and the Vdroop? I'm wondering if I should up the voltage a bit in the BIOS to compensate or just leave it as is.

I'm seeing my temps go up to 66,60,60,66 now too with Coretemp. Anyone able to verify if I have a 10 degrees overhead because of the way coretemp measures temps vs. intel specs?

10 degrees? Absolutely not, That would put some of your cores well above their thermal limit.

However, I can confirm that when I checked temperatures in Coretemp against HWMonitor, and Everest, they were accurate.


----------



## YK The OG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
10 degrees? Absolutely not, That would put some of your cores well above their thermal limit.

However, I can confirm that when I checked temperatures in Coretemp against HWMonitor, and Everest, they were accurate.

Ok, thanks for your input. I read somewhere that the way coretemp monitors cpu temp is different from the way intel does it. The readings generally come out 10 degrees hotter than the way intel does it... but maybe there's no truth to that statement? Speedfan reports all temps as 10-15 degrees cooler... That's mainly why I'm asking.


----------



## losttsol

Everest and Core Temp usually show the most reliable core temperatures. Speedfan is always 15C cooler than them for me.


----------



## Schroedinger

I just built my first computer, with a GA p35 DS3L.

However, with everything connected and checked 10 times, I pushed the power button on the case and... Nothing. I think the PSU is getting power because the is a little electrical noise when it is switched on and off, but the LEDs don't light and there is no activity past the PSU in the system.

Any thoughts or ideas? Is this a DOA motherboard?


----------



## smokinbonz

i dont think the power supply should make noise just sitting there.

anyone out here can get me stable @ 3ghz ??


----------



## Heiral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
That screen of CPUZ does not show the specs that your RAM is running, it shows the EPP of the chip. CPUZ makes HWMonitor that will show you what your ram voltage is.

Disabling speed step functions will not cause direct damage to the processor, it will just cause it to constantly consume its maximum power.

Thanks for the Reply, Does this mean my Ram is at 1.8V currently?










and i should raise it +.3V in the DDR2/VOLTAGE ?







thanks im a noob


----------



## codymackay

In my BIOS in the M.I.T section it says that my CPU Host Clock frequeny is set to 200mhz. This must be wrong since my CPU should be going 333 x 8. I run CPU-Z and it says my CPU is running at 2.66ghz all good. But I can't figure out why its saying 200mhz, and when I increase it, it doesnt increase the ghz. I've done the EIST and the other one and still nothing. help?


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codymackay*


In my BIOS in the M.I.T section it says that my CPU Host Clock frequeny is set to 200mhz. This must be wrong since my CPU should be going 333 x 8. I run CPU-Z and it says my CPU is running at 2.66ghz all good. But I can't figure out why its saying 200mhz, and when I increase it, it doesnt increase the ghz. I've done the EIST and the other one and still nothing. help?


whats up man i a newb with my own issues but ill try to help you out. right above where it says 200 mhz in your mit doesnt it say enable/disable. maybe you should take a look at the manual just to see how the bios is outlined. ill be begging for help probab;ly later today. Also right when i increase the fsb value in the bios you see the mem adjust with it ?


----------



## Heiral

when i +3V from my stock voltage HWthing says 2.0 , is that really 2.1 ? or something confused :O


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heiral* 
Thanks for the Reply, Does this mean my Ram is at 1.8V currently?










and i should raise it +.3V in the DDR2/VOLTAGE ?







thanks im a noob

Your RAM is running at approximately 1.9v

What do you want it to run at? Sometimes RAM even runs better with undervoltage. I'd suggest running benchmarks-- Everest has a decent one for processor / l2 cache / RAM.


----------



## NP2H

Anyone whos getting frustrated with their problems are more than happy to send me a text on AIM; I don't promise anything, but it's easier to troubleshoot realtime.

NoPl4ce2Hide

I'm usually pretty free to help. I'll let you know if I can't at a particular time. And don't worry, I'm not a jerk, but I can get particularly mouthy so if you have a youngin (or parents!) that like to look over your shoulder, just warn me


----------



## Heiral

my Voltage reads at 2.05 now, does that mean its 2.0, and do i need to make it +.4V to make it 2.1?

my Bus speed is 300 and FSB = 1200 is that ok?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heiral*


my Voltage reads at 2.05 now, does that mean its 2.0, and do i need to make it +.4V to make it 2.1?

my Bus speed is 300 and FSB = 1200 is that ok?


Don't sweat your FSB speed. Usually the RAM or CPU will be the limiting factor before the FSB comes into play.

However, if you're like to test your FSB limit, you can always lower your multipliers and raise your FSB to see what your limit may be (even still it will probably be the memory.)

You'll have to see where 0.4 takes you. For some reason, after 0.2v, the board has a significant dropoff.


----------



## Heiral

Okay Here is what I have now




























my ram is supposed to be 5-4-4-15 and 2.1V ,and i put it +.3V shouldn't it be 2.1?







is everything fine?


----------



## smokinbonz

Ok from a new to a nooB I can tell you this. whatever the motherboard says you bump it up to doesnt necessarily mean thats what it went up to. In my case i havve my ram @+.5 to get to 2.19v and my cpu @1.375v to get to 1.34v

i also noticed that they are basically almost all different. i saved the bios and would check the pc heath hardware manager again in the bios before booting into the os


----------



## Heiral

i made it +.4V to make it 2.10V thats perfect right? and sinec i OC'ed do i ahve to change any other voltages? i left those other ones alone =O

EDIT: i tried making my vCore +1.35V and made it 3.2 GHZ 8x400 , and it showed up as 4GHZ in CoreTemp and in Properties .. but cpuZ showed up 400x8 multiplier that is Weird


----------



## YK The OG

Ok, this might be in this thread somewhere and it might not be... but I wanted to ask... when people report their voltages, are they usually referring to the voltage settings they set in the BIOS, the idle voltage reading from a program like CPU-Z, or the voltage readings when under load with Vdroop?

I'm asking because I want to know about what voltage I should be at to run things stable. I seem to run very stable according to the Orthos CPU stress test. I've never had any of my games crash yet, but Utorrent always seems to crash after a while, ever since I overclocked past 3.15Ghz.


----------



## YK The OG

Oh, I just wanted to add that my main concern is not with Utorrent crashing, but with unseen errors corrupting my system over time... Utorrent crashing is a sign of that to me. Increasing the voltage to the cpu would probably fix this too, right? I don't think it's a fsb or mch problem as they are both set to +.1. Thanks!!


----------



## Heiral

okay i ran orthos for about 2 minutes then it restarted.. anybody know the problem? do i ahve to raise my vCore or something?

EDIT: i raised it to 1.35v and it lasted more than 3 minutes but it was 63 degrees so i got kinda scared O_O


----------



## dt5000

This is my first OC and I am wondering if anyone will give me some feedback.
Stock cooling.
Thanks

P.S. Is the DS3L multiplier able to be unlocked from 6 or 7.


----------



## puzzledazn

Alright guys, I'm having a lil trouble here... and hope you guys can give me some pointers and some help.
Lemme give you my specs:
E6400, 2x1gb g.skill hz

*Right now, I'm trying to OC, i'm having trouble getting it higher than 3.20 ghz. *

Trying to do 420 x 8 = 3.36 ghz
Memoyr is on SPD= 2, where memory frequency is 840. Timings are 4-4-4-14
PCI express frequency = 100
CIA2 = disabled
perfroamcen enchanced with = Extreme
DDR2 Overvoltage control = + 0.1 V
FSB overvoltage control = + 0.1 V
MCH Overvoltage = +0.1 V

MY cpu Voltage is at 1.487 AND STILL NO GO with FSB 420 x 8. I see so many people with so much lower voltage and they're running fine... but what's my problem? Thanks!

You guys know what my problem is? Thanksin advance!


----------



## Coelocanth

Dt5000: the multiplier on that chip's locked, so you can't go higher than x7. Nothing to do with the board.

Puzzledazn: make sure you also have EIST disabled (CPU EIST Function in Advanced BIOS Features). As well, what's your RAM's rated voltage? Perhaps you need to bump it up another notch, but I imagine it's probably your vcore. You may have just reached the limit on your chip.


----------



## dt5000

Is a rated FSB of 1600 good or bad? I am a little unsure of my next jump.


----------



## Coelocanth

Nothing wrong with it as long as it's stable. Keep in mind that the FSB is quad pumped on Intel chips, so that 'rated' value just means your FSB is 400 MHz. Is your multiplier at 6x or 7x?


----------



## dt5000

6x 400 I tried 7x 400 to get to 2.8 but cpu-z said my multiplier was still 6 when I checked.


----------



## dt5000

Could you tell me in the bios I am unsure about all of my voltages, I know that since I am running 4-4-4-12 I need to set that to +0.4 to get from 1.8v to 2.2v but the rest are daunting. Also do you know if temp 2 in the picture is my northbridge?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puzzledazn*


Alright guys, I'm having a lil trouble here... and hope you guys can give me some pointers and some help.
Lemme give you my specs:
E6400, 2x1gb g.skill hz

*Right now, I'm trying to OC, i'm having trouble getting it higher than 3.20 ghz. *

Trying to do 420 x 8 = 3.36 ghz
Memoyr is on SPD= 2, where memory frequency is 840. Timings are 4-4-4-14
PCI express frequency = 100
CIA2 = disabled
perfroamcen enchanced with = Extreme
DDR2 Overvoltage control = + 0.1 V
FSB overvoltage control = + 0.1 V
MCH Overvoltage = +0.1 V

MY cpu Voltage is at 1.487 AND STILL NO GO with FSB 420 x 8. I see so many people with so much lower voltage and they're running fine... but what's my problem? Thanks!

You guys know what my problem is? Thanksin advance!


First, turn off the performance enhance.

Second, it doesn't matter what someone else's voltage is, every chip is different. When someone says what their vcore is, it's usually not equivalent to the setting in Bios. Bios Vcore = True Idle Vcore + 0.045v on average.

And third, your memory settings are not set properly. I'm assuming you're running the ddr2 800 hz memory. I suggest for the purpose of overclocking you limit yourself to 2 x 1gb instead of the 3gb to ensure stability while testing. Your timings are 4-4-4-12 (not 14. This may improve stability if your timings are out of sync even if it is a faster number), your voltage is rated for 2.0-2.1 (not 1.9v). Your memory overclocks well, but it's definately not going to over clock when you have it undervolted from the stock settings. Try +0.4v and read your DDR voltage in HWMonitor. You're shooting for 2.1v because you're going to be higher on the ddr clock than its rated (which is fine according to reviews).

You may find you don't need to add voltage to the front side bus, or atleast the north bridge, after you do these things.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dt5000*


6x 400 I tried 7x 400 to get to 2.8 but cpu-z said my multiplier was still 6 when I checked.


Turn off C1E and EIST. It's throttling back to save power.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dt5000*


Could you tell me in the bios I am unsure about all of my voltages, I know that since I am running 4-4-4-12 I need to set that to +0.4 to get from 1.8v to 2.2v but the rest are daunting. Also do you know if temp 2 in the picture is my northbridge?


That's probably the graphics temp. This board has an ambiguous sensor labeled 'Motherboard' but 50C would be too hot for it.

DDR Voltage is memory. Past +0.2v the additional voltage becomes inaccurate, use HWMonitor by CPUID to monitor your voltages.

VCore is the voltage of your processor.

FSB is the voltage of your Front Side Bus.

(g)MCH is the voltage of your Northbridge.

Chances are you'll probably just need to set the appropriate voltage for your memory and worry about your Vcore when your system becomes unstable as you up the clock.


----------



## dt5000

I believe I have but let me go check the bios.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heiral*


okay i ran orthos for about 2 minutes then it restarted.. anybody know the problem? do i ahve to raise my vCore or something?

EDIT: i raised it to 1.35v and it lasted more than 3 minutes but it was 63 degrees so i got kinda scared O_O


If orthos failed during small FFT's then you're going to need to up the vcore to ensure stability. Full system stability cannot be determined unless orthos has been run constantly for about 6 hours atleast.

You still have headroom on temperature, Intel's Thermal Spec is 73.2 for your chip.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dt5000*


I believe I have but let me go check the bios.


Well if you have, then you need to see if the BIOS is reverting on you. It will do this from time to time if it detects instability in the motherboard.

If you get to the point that it's not responding to your settings and you think there aren't any major stability issues, you need to remove the CMOS battery and let it sit for about a minute before reinstalling it. Refer to your motherboard manual for this procedure.


----------



## dt5000

thank you for the tips I need to go try some things. Right now my voltages are on auto.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YK The OG*


Ok, this might be in this thread somewhere and it might not be... but I wanted to ask... when people report their voltages, are they usually referring to the voltage settings they set in the BIOS, the idle voltage reading from a program like CPU-Z, or the voltage readings when under load with Vdroop?

I'm asking because I want to know about what voltage I should be at to run things stable. I seem to run very stable according to the Orthos CPU stress test. I've never had any of my games crash yet, but Utorrent always seems to crash after a while, ever since I overclocked past 3.15Ghz.


Usually when people report their voltages it's the idle vcore reading from windows (which is your true vcore). It's usually about 0.045v less than BIOS. You're going to need to run orthos for atleast 6 hours to check stability.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dt5000*


thank you for the tips I need to go try some things. Right now my voltages are on auto.


That's a good way to either cause damage or instability.

Please refer to these FAQ's about overclocking before you proceed and damage your hardware.

http://www.overclock.net/new-members...mpilation.html


----------



## dt5000

thank you


----------



## Heiral

what should i put for max Vcore? its at 1.35v right now, and 10x300 Multiplier 3.00 GHZ


----------



## kingsnake2

I cant get speedfan to control my fan speeds, any ideas, should i change the control in the cmos to voltage or PWM?


----------



## tlcrockit

I got DS3L few days ago. It always resets the BIOS when something is wrong. Is anyway to avoid this?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heiral* 
what should i put for max Vcore? its at 1.35v right now, and 10x300 Multiplier 3.00 GHZ

I believe the max Vcore on your chip is 1.5v (by Intel) but check that at www.intel.com

It will probably be Vcore BIOS setting of ~1.545. Just do the math and see what the difference is between your BIOS setting and your IDLE vcore (speedstep disabled).

and I hope you're monitoring temps. You're not too far from the peak of that chip I believe.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kingsnake2* 
I cant get speedfan to control my fan speeds, any ideas, should i change the control in the cmos to voltage or PWM?

Depends on the fan to be honest. Probably PWM, though.

I never got it to work but never looked into it much. If you disable it then it runs at full speed.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlcrockit*


I got DS3L few days ago. It always resets the BIOS when something is wrong. Is anyway to avoid this?


RESETS the BIOS or MIT in the BIOS?

No way to stop this if it's MIT. If it's your entire BIOS, your CMOS battery may be dead.


----------



## NP2H

Finally got sick of my video card overheating; recently I picked up Supreme Commander and it actually utilizes the use of two monitors (which I have set up) but it burns up the video card.

Picked up a TR DuOrb which apparently works well with the g92 boards. I'll let you guys know how it does when I install it.

Also, for those looking for cheap, high performance cpu cooling, check out the Xigamatek HDT-S1283 HSF link in my sig.


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlcrockit*


I got DS3L few days ago. It always resets the BIOS when something is wrong. Is anyway to avoid this?


Mine would reset half to default. It would keep the FSB I had set, but switch the option to unlock the FSB adjustment back to auto. It would set PCI to auto inistead of 100 and RAM back to auto etc. etc. I just started saving configurations and loading them when I had a failed OC. I could never get it to default back to the last known good config.


----------



## Heiral

do i need smartfan on if i got arctic freezer 7?


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kingsnake2* 
I cant get speedfan to control my fan speeds, any ideas, should i change the control in the cmos to voltage or PWM?

I am having the same issue, I can't seem to get it to work. I got a AC 7 Pro. Any help?


----------



## tkl.hui

Hey guys, I just recently got this board along with everything in my sig rig. I just have to say that the v-droop on this board is rediculous







I set voltage to 1.375 for 3.0ghz in bios and cpu-z and speedfan show 1.3v







Heres a screeny of prime running for 10minutes. I think my temps are a bit high. Might have to reseat.


----------



## Mister Nobody

Hi everyone, first post...

Looking for some advice here as I can't seem to achieve stability at even the 'easiest' overclock for my rig. The best I have managed is prime95 running for about an hour and a half, then my rig crashes and reboots itself. Temperatures are always low.

I am trying to just set the FSB to 400 (9x mulitplier for 3.6GHz) , and the memory multiplier to 2x. I have done all the usual tips: disable EIST and C1E, lock the PCI-X at 100, put all timings on manual (even if they aren't changed) all voltages on manual as well. I can increase the voltage on my RAM (+0.3) without any problem, but as soon as I change the VCORE to anything other than 'normal (1.150)' the system will post - but XP will not load. I tried adding +0.1 to the MCH but this did not help either.

Anybody got any ideas? I am not overclocking the FSB so I don't see why the RAM would be at fault...and I cannot for the life of me figure out why any change to the VCORE stops the system from booting windows...

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mister Nobody*


Hi everyone, first post...

Looking for some advice here as I can't seem to achieve stability at even the 'easiest' overclock for my rig. The best I have managed is prime95 running for about an hour and a half, then my rig crashes and reboots itself. Temperatures are always low.

I am trying to just set the FSB to 400 (9x mulitplier for 3.6GHz) , and the memory multiplier to 2x. I have done all the usual tips: disable EIST and C1E, lock the PCI-X at 100, put all timings on manual (even if they aren't changed) all voltages on manual as well. I can increase the voltage on my RAM (+0.3) without any problem, but as soon as I change the VCORE to anything other than 'normal (1.150)' the system will post - but XP will not load. I tried adding +0.1 to the MCH but this did not help either.

Anybody got any ideas? I am not overclocking the FSB so I don't see why the RAM would be at fault...and I cannot for the life of me figure out why any change to the VCORE stops the system from booting windows...

Thanks for any help.


Hi and welcome to this awesome forum about the greatest motherboard of all times.







What VCore are you using when you up the FSB to 400 and what Volts is your ram rated for as well?


----------



## MoeSzyslak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mister Nobody* 
Hi everyone, first post...

Looking for some advice here as I can't seem to achieve stability at even the 'easiest' overclock for my rig. The best I have managed is prime95 running for about an hour and a half, then my rig crashes and reboots itself. Temperatures are always low.

I am trying to just set the FSB to 400 (9x mulitplier for 3.6GHz) , and the memory multiplier to 2x. I have done all the usual tips: disable EIST and C1E, lock the PCI-X at 100, put all timings on manual (even if they aren't changed) all voltages on manual as well. I can increase the voltage on my RAM (+0.3) without any problem, but as soon as I change the VCORE to anything other than 'normal (1.150)' the system will post - but XP will not load. I tried adding +0.1 to the MCH but this did not help either.

Anybody got any ideas? I am not overclocking the FSB so I don't see why the RAM would be at fault...and I cannot for the life of me figure out why any change to the VCORE stops the system from booting windows...

Thanks for any help.

what do you mean by xp will not load? do you just see a black screen? i was thinkin it was something with your video card and xp was actually loading but you couldnt see anything. do you hear the hard drive working?

also, im pretty sure the ocz stealthxstream psu's are known for ripples at high loads. only reason i know this is cause im about to build a new system and i read a lot of negative things about ocz power supplies. im not really sure what the symptoms of a failing psu are though. i would think that it would cause the computer to restart not fail to load windows. ure actually running a pretty hefty setup there (almost exactly like what im gonna build) and 500w is even a little low.

on that topic, is an e8400 & gigabyte ds3l the standard setup now? lol


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mister Nobody* 
Hi everyone, first post...

Looking for some advice here as I can't seem to achieve stability at even the 'easiest' overclock for my rig. The best I have managed is prime95 running for about an hour and a half, then my rig crashes and reboots itself. Temperatures are always low.

I am trying to just set the FSB to 400 (9x mulitplier for 3.6GHz) , and the memory multiplier to 2x. I have done all the usual tips: disable EIST and C1E, lock the PCI-X at 100, put all timings on manual (even if they aren't changed) all voltages on manual as well. I can increase the voltage on my RAM (+0.3) without any problem, but as soon as I change the VCORE to anything other than 'normal (1.150)' the system will post - but XP will not load. I tried adding +0.1 to the MCH but this did not help either.

Anybody got any ideas? I am not overclocking the FSB so I don't see why the RAM would be at fault...and I cannot for the life of me figure out why any change to the VCORE stops the system from booting windows...

Thanks for any help.

Sounds like youre VCORE isn't high enough. This is why you're supposed to take baby steps and not assume you can jump 100mhz in clock control.


----------



## Mister Nobody

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


Hi and welcome to this awesome forum about the greatest motherboard of all times.







What VCore are you using when you up the FSB to 400 and what Volts is your ram rated for as well?


Thanks. Ram is rated for 2.1v, and VCore is left at default of 1.150v as any change to VCore and the screen goes blank after posting...


----------



## Dylan

Id just like to make sure of this , before i order this board next week , it does have a NorthBridge thermal sensor right?


----------



## Mister Nobody

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoeSzyslak*


what do you mean by xp will not load? do you just see a black screen? i was thinkin it was something with your video card and xp was actually loading but you couldnt see anything. do you hear the hard drive working?

also, im pretty sure the ocz stealthxstream psu's are known for ripples at high loads. only reason i know this is cause im about to build a new system and i read a lot of negative things about ocz power supplies. im not really sure what the symptoms of a failing psu are though. i would think that it would cause the computer to restart not fail to load windows. ure actually running a pretty hefty setup there (almost exactly like what im gonna build) and 500w is even a little low.

on that topic, is an e8400 & gigabyte ds3l the standard setup now? lol


When I say XP will not load, I mean the system posts but instead of the windows boot screen, the screen just goes blank and then it either hangs or reboots.

Without o/c the setup is rock solid so I may just end up settling for no o/c









For the money you really can't beat e8400 & ds3l, even at stock speeds.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Id just like to make sure of this , before i order this board next week , it does have a NorthBridge thermal sensor right?


This board has an ambiguous sensor that defaults to the label 'Motherboard.' I could not confirm or deny if it is the NorthBridge. However, most overclocking on this board does not seem to require much adjusting to NB voltage.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mister Nobody*


When I say XP will not load, I mean the system posts but instead of the windows boot screen, the screen just goes blank and then it either hangs or reboots.

Without o/c the setup is rock solid so I may just end up settling for no o/c









For the money you really can't beat e8400 & ds3l, even at stock speeds.


Except.. a q6600..

There's a link to the ultimate overclocking compilation in my signature. I suggest you read it and start from scratch if you want to overclock properly without damaging anything. My brother runs the e8400 on this board so its definately not a compatibility issue.

Unless.. you haven't even flashed the bios.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


This board has an ambiguous sensor that defaults to the label 'Motherboard.' I could not confirm or deny if it is the NorthBridge. However, most overclocking on this board does not seem to require much adjusting to NB voltage.


do you think the stock heatsink on the northbridge is good enough to take a E2180 to 3.oGhz and above , or should i throw on my Blue ice pro , or buy an HR -05


----------



## Mister Nobody

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Except.. a q6600..

There's a link to the ultimate overclocking compilation in my signature. I suggest you read it and start from scratch if you want to overclock properly without damaging anything. My brother runs the e8400 on this board so its definately not a compatibility issue.

Unless.. you haven't even flashed the bios.

Bios is F7, I found better success using this vs F8a (I reverted back to F7 from F8a). I think I may try taking out one stick of memory and trying everything again. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


do you think the stock heatsink on the northbridge is good enough to take a E2180 to 3.oGhz and above , or should i throw on my Blue ice pro , or buy an HR -05


If you have an aftermarket cooler that will fit, then by all means use it. More efficient cooling is always better, but I don't think you need to worry too much unless you plan on pumping the NB voltage up higher as well.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


If you have an aftermarket cooler that will fit, then by all means use it. More efficient cooling is always better, but I don't think you need to worry too much unless you plan on pumping the NB voltage up higher as well.


yeah , i dont want to mess with NB voltage ... cpu is enough for me , as long as i can get the E2180 to beat my current cpu ( 2.2-2.4 is all it will take to do that) and im happy


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mister Nobody*


Bios is F7, I found better success using this vs F8a (I reverted back to F7 from F8a). I think I may try taking out one stick of memory and trying everything again. Thanks for the link.


I don't know if it has anything to do with your problem, but the only BIOS that officially supports the Wolfdales is the F8a. I know people are able to boot with earlier BIOS versions and I think some are even OCing with them, but that could well be part of the issue.


----------



## Mister Nobody

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


I don't know if it has anything to do with your problem, but the only BIOS that officially supports the Wolfdales is the F8a. I know people are able to boot with earlier BIOS versions and I think some are even OCing with them, but that could well be part of the issue.


It may well be...but I'm fairly sure that F7 proved to be more stable than F8a for my setup...just to be sure I will go back to F8a and try everything again, maybe I missed a setting in there...


----------



## tkl.hui

Hey guys, I'm currenty running f5 bios. The lowest ram divider I can run right now 2.5. Would updating to latest ver. allow me to put divider of 2? Also, would updating the bios lower my vdroop. I have 1.375v set in bios and cpuz and speedfan reads 1.3v.
Thanks.


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
Hey guys, I'm currenty running f5 bios. The lowest ram divider I can run right now 2.5. Would updating to latest ver. allow me to put divider of 2? Also, would updating the bios lower my vdroop. I have 1.375v set in bios and cpuz and speedfan reads 1.3v.
Thanks.

I can tell you in my bios i think the cpu voltage is set around. 1.38 something and its 1.34 in the hardware monitor i use . I dont recall all the dividers available but i believe there is a 2.00 selection in there. Id chck but im about 6 hrs in an orthos run .


----------



## rick1piece

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


This is what I'm using for my brother's PC. He has an E6600 with a x9 multi. I didnt push it to the limits by any means, but it should help you get started:

The OCing features are in *MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)* option.

*CPU Host Clock Control* - enable
*CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)* - set to 380
*PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)* - Set to 100 (this is the deafult for the video card)
*System Memory Multiplier (SPD)* - change the multi until it says 800 (what ram is rated to)

Then move down to *System Voltage Control*:
*DDR2 OverVoltage Control* - +0.2v (this is if your ram is rated for 2.0v, the default for the board is 1.8v)
*FSB OverVoltage Control* - +0.2v (you might not need to increase this, but at 400 FSB, it will ensure stability)
*(G)MCH OverVoltage Control* - +0.2 (you might not need to increase this, but at 400 FSB, it will ensure stability)
*CPU Voltage Control* - 1.35v (if it is stable, try lowering it until it becomes unstable, then bring it back up 2 notches.

Good Luck

Oh yeah, if you hit the [Ctrl + F1], you can change the memory timings to match the manufacturer's specs if not already set.


I can never set my memory at 800, How did you do that? Can you give me the details?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
Hey guys, I'm currenty running f5 bios. The lowest ram divider I can run right now 2.5. Would updating to latest ver. allow me to put divider of 2?

It's there. I'm using the F5 BIOS and I have my memory multiplier set at 2. You need to scroll through the options. The numbers are not in sequence.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rick1piece* 
I can never set my memory at 800, How did you do that? Can you give me the details?

You can't directly set your memory speed. It's tied to your FSB and depends on your memory multiplier. You need to try out different multipliers to see which one gets your memory speed closest to 800 MHz, if that's what you're shooting for.


----------



## tkl.hui

Hey smokin, which bios are you using? f8a?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
Hey smokin, which bios are you using? f8a?

Updating the BIOS does not lower the vdroop. Someone else reported that earlier in the thread (but I'm not going to look for it. Thread's too long!







).


----------



## tkl.hui

okay so I decided to reseat my heat sink. I did that then went to get it to 3.0ghz. b4 the reseat, it was stable at 1.375v set in bios. Now it wont even boot at that voltage. Even when I up to 1.4v in bios, it wont boot.... ***


----------



## Coelocanth

Weird. Double check your heatsink and make sure it's seated correctly. Then I'd suggest clearing CMOS.


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkl.hui*


Hey smokin, which bios are you using? f8a?


The board came with f7


----------



## tkl.hui

okay, so i got the quad running at 3.6. I did a Prime stress test and about 18 mins in, my core 3 fails but the rest keep going. Is this normal? and does this mean its still unstable? vcore in bios is 1.45, running prime its 1.34 according to CPUZ.


----------



## tekster

you want to go with no errors at all for a minimum of 6 hours, but 12-24 hours is recommended i believe. error = possible instability

(correct me if i am wrong, but thats what i interpret it as)


----------



## tkl.hui

okay so i updated the bios to f7 from f5 to see if I could get some better clocks. The problem now is that the bios doesnt save my overclocks. What to do


----------



## dolphski

noob question, how do i lock my fsb:ram speed to 1:1 on this board? i havnt oc'ed in a while, and am just getting back into it. I know this used to be a big deal, i assume it still is. also, is there anything else i need to change in the bios from the stock setings before i start to oc-i notice my core speed changes when i do diff things. any help appreciated, ill keep reading through this post.
thx


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkl.hui*


Hey guys, I just recently got this board along with everything in my sig rig. I just have to say that the v-droop on this board is rediculous







I set voltage to 1.375 for 3.0ghz in bios and cpu-z and speedfan show 1.3v







Heres a screeny of prime running for 10minutes. I think my temps are a bit high. Might have to reseat.


Temps are fine now. Take it up to 3.4GHz and tell us what your temps are.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dolphski*


noob question, how do i lock my fsb:ram speed to 1:1 on this board? i havnt oc'ed in a while, and am just getting back into it. I know this used to be a big deal, i assume it still is. also, is there anything else i need to change in the bios from the stock setings before i start to oc-i notice my core speed changes when i do diff things. any help appreciated, ill keep reading through this post.
thx


In M.I.T. go to System Memory Multiplier and set it at 2.0. That's a 1:1 ratio on this board.

Other settings you want to change:

In Advanced BIOS Features: disable EIST (CPU EIST Function) and C1E (CPU Enhanced Halt).

In M.I.T.:

1) Manually set PCI Express Frequency to 100 MHz.
2) Set CPU Host Clock Control to Enabled.
3) Set System Voltage Control to Manual. This allows you to change your various voltages instead of leaving it on Auto.
4) Set your DDR2 Overvoltage Control to whatever your RAM's recommended voltage is (the default on this board is 1.8 volts).
5) Manually set your CPU Voltage Control to your chip's normal operating voltage (shown in Normal CPU Voltage). If you leave this on Auto, the board will overcompensate and give it more voltage than it needs. Once you get your overclock going, adjust up or down as appropriate.
6) Set your FSB to whatever speed you want to start at for overclocking.

Good luck, and hope that helps!


----------



## Mister Nobody

Thought I'd post an update on my OC'ing experience...

Using BIOS F8a, I set my FSB down to 389 instead of 400, so at 9x this gives me 3.5 GHz. PCI-E set to 100. Memory timings are now 5-6-6-18. The other timings are left on auto. I set voltages to manual and added +0.3v to RAM. Then went back and set voltages to auto (the +0.3 will still show and stay set there). The reason I set voltages to auto is that I still cannot make any change to my VCore - if I do I cannot get past POST stage...still can't figure out why.

Looks like I can at least run 3.5GHz stable...I ran Orthos blend for 12 hours with no errors or warnings. Temps are good, CPU peaked at about 44 but mostly hovered around 42/43.

Other than not being able to change the VCore, it looks like my RAM sucks. It is rated to run at 400 FSB but it just can't make it past 389. I'm happy that I can at least get an extra 500 MHz but with my cooling and better RAM I'm sure 4.00 GHz would be easy (if I could only figure out how to change VCore and still boot). I may trade my OCZ in and get some G-Skill 1000 sticks.

Any last ideas why I can't mess with VCore and have any success booting?


----------



## Silviastud

So I recently sld my 680i board and ordered a DS3L. Just curious about al the Vdroop on the Vcore that people have been posting about.

I've had this chip in an Evga 680i, P5N-32 680i, and a P5K-Deluxe Wifi. I've recently decided to step my PC down from gaming to just wanting to have the most processing power I can squeeze out of it.

With this chip I saw these best results on the P35 chipset, which was 3.825MHz at 1.45Vcore. Thi was under a high end water setup btw, but I am in the process of picking out some new cooling and am expecting similar results with this board.

So I'm wondering what people are seeing with this board on G0s and at what Vcores with what Vdroops. I'm gonna be sad if I can't get my G0 back up there.

Thanks for the help and I'll post some results of my own after the board gets here tomorrow.


----------



## dolphski

ok, why is cpu-z saying my coreV is lower than what i set it for in bios? am i missing something?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dolphski*


ok, why is cpu-z saying my coreV is lower than what i set it for in bios? am i missing something?


Yes, all 136 pages of this thread.

<<<POST COUNT!!!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dolphski* 
ok, why is cpu-z saying my coreV is lower than what i set it for in bios? am i missing something?

This board is noted for both a significant vdrop and vdroop. As noted, there are plenty of references to this throughout the thread (I realize 136 pages is daunting though).


----------



## dolphski

k, so i should go by the cpu-z reading and not what my mobo is set for. also is there a fix for this?


----------



## SgtSpike

Greetings thread readers/responders,

From this point forward, instead of posting your best overclock results here in the thread, please PM me (click on my name --> "send a private message") to get your name added to the list of successful overclocks in the OP. Please remember to send ALL of the necessary information, and check the first post if you do not know what all that includes. It'll be much easier for me to keep track of who's been updated or put in the list that way.

I'd also like to include a list of general tips regarding overclocking this board (such as the vdroop problems) in the first post as well. I'd like all your input as to what all to include in this tips section, with the goal of eliminating many of the redundant questions that keep getting asked, as well as having enough of a guide for new overclockers to work with on this board. Please give me ideas/tips for what all to include in this tips list/guide. The format will likely follow something like what is shown below...

Quote:



OVERCLOCKING GUIDE:
Step 1: Do this
Step 2: Do that
Step 3: Check this
etc...

GENERAL TIPS:
Vdroop/drop: Blah bleh blah.
etc...


-SgtSpike


----------



## NP2H

I'm going to go ahead and get started on an OC guide and a FAQ section.

If anyone would like to repost some of their earlier instructions or add a topic for the FAQ section please PM me and I will be sure to include it in the compilation.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silviastud*


So I recently sld my 680i board and ordered a DS3L. Just curious about al the Vdroop on the Vcore that people have been posting about.

I've had this chip in an Evga 680i, P5N-32 680i, and a P5K-Deluxe Wifi. I've recently decided to step my PC down from gaming to just wanting to have the most processing power I can squeeze out of it.

With this chip I saw these best results on the P35 chipset, which was 3.825MHz at 1.45Vcore. Thi was under a high end water setup btw, but I am in the process of picking out some new cooling and am expecting similar results with this board.

So I'm wondering what people are seeing with this board on G0s and at what Vcores with what Vdroops. I'm gonna be sad if I can't get my G0 back up there.

Thanks for the help and I'll post some results of my own after the board gets here tomorrow.


I run at BIOS 1.55, which is Idle 1.505 (there's your vdroop and vcore) for 400x9 = 3.6ghz stable. I could probably do better if I knew what the normal FSB and Northbridge voltages were, but I havent' been industrious enough to check them yet.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mister Nobody*


Thought I'd post an update on my OC'ing experience...

Using BIOS F8a, I set my FSB down to 389 instead of 400, so at 9x this gives me 3.5 GHz. PCI-E set to 100. Memory timings are now 5-6-6-18. The other timings are left on auto. I set voltages to manual and added +0.3v to RAM. Then went back and set voltages to auto (the +0.3 will still show and stay set there). The reason I set voltages to auto is that I still cannot make any change to my VCore - if I do I cannot get past POST stage...still can't figure out why.

Looks like I can at least run 3.5GHz stable...I ran Orthos blend for 12 hours with no errors or warnings. Temps are good, CPU peaked at about 44 but mostly hovered around 42/43.

Other than not being able to change the VCore, it looks like my RAM sucks. It is rated to run at 400 FSB but it just can't make it past 389. I'm happy that I can at least get an extra 500 MHz but with my cooling and better RAM I'm sure 4.00 GHz would be easy (if I could only figure out how to change VCore and still boot). I may trade my OCZ in and get some G-Skill 1000 sticks.

Any last ideas why I can't mess with VCore and have any success booting?


You may have to loosen up the timings on the memory to get it to run at that speed. Ctrl-f1 unlocks this menu.

Are you sure you're setting the Vcore properly? What I mean is, when you change the vcore in BIOS, the setting is usually higher than the true idle vcore. I would suggest actually lowering the FSB until you can get your manually set VCORE stable and test the difference between BIOS and Idle VCORE in Windows to really get an idea of what it's being set at.

My bios is approximately 0.045v higher than the true measurement (idle). So, I set 1.550 for 1.505 Vcore Idle and 1.375 for 1.325 Vcore Idle. (or whatever the closest may be allowed in BIOS).


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mister Nobody*


Thought I'd post an update on my OC'ing experience...

Using BIOS F8a, I set my FSB down to 389 instead of 400, so at 9x this gives me 3.5 GHz. PCI-E set to 100. Memory timings are now 5-6-6-18. The other timings are left on auto. I set voltages to manual and added +0.3v to RAM. Then went back and set voltages to auto (the +0.3 will still show and stay set there). The reason I set voltages to auto is that I still cannot make any change to my VCore - if I do I cannot get past POST stage...still can't figure out why.

Looks like I can at least run 3.5GHz stable...I ran Orthos blend for 12 hours with no errors or warnings. Temps are good, CPU peaked at about 44 but mostly hovered around 42/43.

Other than not being able to change the VCore, it looks like my RAM sucks. It is rated to run at 400 FSB but it just can't make it past 389. I'm happy that I can at least get an extra 500 MHz but with my cooling and better RAM I'm sure 4.00 GHz would be easy (if I could only figure out how to change VCore and still boot). I may trade my OCZ in and get some G-Skill 1000 sticks.

Any last ideas why I can't mess with VCore and have any success booting?



I've gotten my RAM (Same as yours) to run at 907MHz highest. That was back when I was at 3.4GHz I think. Somebody told me that these sticks top out at 950MHz, but I couldn't get there personally. If you really want to tweak your RAM more then upgrade to 1066MHz sticks.


----------



## NrGx

E2160 running at 333 FSB x 9 = 3 Ghz

In other news, does anyone have a vdroop mod for this board?


----------



## tkl.hui

Hey guys heres a screen shot of what ive got so far for 3.6ghz. for 400 x 9, i set voltage to 1.475 in bios which comes out to 1.41 idle in windows. Running stress test, the voltages drop to 1.36. Ram is running at 800mhz 4-4-4-12 timings at 1.95v according to speedfan.


----------



## Mister Nobody

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I've gotten my RAM (Same as yours) to run at 907MHz highest. That was back when I was at 3.4GHz I think. Somebody told me that these sticks top out at 950MHz, but I couldn't get there personally. If you really want to tweak your RAM more then upgrade to 1066MHz sticks.


What timings/voltages are you running your memory at now?


----------



## losttsol

I'm running 1 to 1 (or 2.0 in BIOS) @ +0.2v and 824MHz.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


E2160 running at 333 FSB x 9 = 3 Ghz

In other news, does anyone have a vdroop mod for this board?


I've not run across any posted yet for this board.


----------



## T-1000

Very nice motherboard .. my results

E6850 ES @ 3.6ghz 1.35v .. (stock) 400*9, motherboard stock volts ...

very cool motherboard .. =)


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


I've not run across any posted yet for this board.


I choose the 1.3475 option in the BIOS and get a 1.316 in CPu-z at load.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I choose the 1.3475 option in the BIOS and get a 1.316 in CPu-z at load.


Not vdroop; he hasn't come across any mods. We all know about the vdroop, it's littered in several of the posts on the last two pages.


----------



## Silviastud

How do I access my Memory Timings on this board?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I choose the 1.3475 option in the BIOS and get a 1.316 in CPu-z at load.


As NP2H noted, I meant I've not come across any mods. Yeah, I get vdrop and vdroop like that as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silviastud*


How do I access my Memory Timings on this board?


When at the main BIOS screen, hit <CTRL + F1>, then go into M.I.T. Your advanced timings will now be available.


----------



## NP2H

For those using this board and the 8800GT, I installed a Thermaltake DuOrb.

BFG 8800GT OC 512mb, 2 x DVI LCD Monitor

Stock
Fan 100% - 55C idle.

DuOrb
Fan 0% - 54C idle.
Fan +5v - 34C idle.
Fan +12v - 30C idle.

It's not my intention to de-rail the thread, but we gotta stick together here people









Please PM me if you have any further questions so that we can stay on topic.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Hey, I've gotten my e4500 up to 3.2ghz and it's currently sitting at 3.3ghz, but I was wondering if raising the NB, FSB, and PCI-E would result in a possibly lower vcore and allow me to have my RAM at 2.2v, not 2.1. My computer always fails ORTHOS when it's at 2.2v and it says DDR FAIL in BIOS. I also have not had good video card overclocks at all when I messed with my voltages some and COD4 crashes if I have my settings any higher than 660/1800. Before I had them at 710/1900 and it went through 3dMark06 with no problems. My card never goes above 66 deg C btw.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CATACLYSMMM*


Hey, I've gotten my e4500 up to 3.2ghz and it's currently sitting at 3.3ghz, but I was wondering if raising the NB, FSB, and PCI-E would result in a possibly lower vcore and allow me to have my RAM at 2.2v, not 2.1. My computer always fails ORTHOS when it's at 2.2v and it says DDR FAIL in BIOS. I also have not had good video card overclocks at all when I messed with my voltages some and COD4 crashes if I have my settings any higher than 660/1800. Before I had them at 710/1900 and it went through 3dMark06 with no problems. My card never goes above 66 deg C btw.


Make sure your PCI voltage is set to 100. Your CPU clock can crash you during the game as well if it's unstable. Not just a video card.


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Make sure your PCI voltage is set to 100. Your CPU clock can crash you during the game as well if it's unstable. Not just a video card.


I didn't mean that voltage, I meant the voltage at the bottom.


----------



## Boomstick68

I just installed this board with an E8400. I am running bios vF7. The cpu shows up correctly but when I enter bios and hit f10 to save and exit, the system shuts down instead of booting to windows. Also, when I hit my reset button, the system shuts down instead of restarting.







Should I update the bios to F8a??


----------



## darcness

Hrmm, strange Boomstick. Never heard of this problem. Give F8a a try. I'm using it with my E2200 and like it very much. Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## c230k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomstick68* 
I just installed this board with an E8400. I am running bios vF7. The cpu shows up correctly but when I enter bios and hit f10 to save and exit, the system shuts down instead of booting to windows. Also, when I hit my reset button, the system shuts down instead of restarting.







Should I update the bios to F8a??

It shuts down and then turn back on after several seconds. That's how this board works.
If it doesn't come out after several seconds, then you might need to update your bios.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c230k*


It shuts down and then turn back on after several seconds. That's how this board works.
If it doesn't come out after several seconds, then you might need to update your bios.


You are absolutely correct. I need to be more patient. Went ahead and updated to F8a anyway. Thanks for the help. All is good.


----------



## Silviastud

Results thus far:

Q6600 G0 at 3.0GHz on 1.300VCore in bios.
2x2gig G.Skill 800 at 667 4-4-4-10 1.8v.

6 hours Prime 95 stable. Temps are approaching 56-57 on this stock HSF atm. Will move on up when my ZEROtherm gets here.


----------



## smokinbonz

What do you guys think about this stuff . Probably looking at buying in a few weeks just want to verify a few things. Do i get 2 Thermalright HR-05/IFX Chipset Cooler - Retail heatsinks 1 for the NB and 1 for the SB . One of them gets pretty hot maybe both arent necessary. i think its the NB that gets hotter.

Also what about this zalman vf1000 for my 8600

Ill probably go with some kind of ram cooler and ive also looked at this ultra 4 fan controller thinking of putting that on my desk somewhere and not actually installing it in the case it seems to be the only one i find that is simple and also enclosed . anyway help me out with the coolers thanks


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


What do you guys think about this stuff . Probably looking at buying in a few weeks just want to verify a few things. Do i get 2 Thermalright HR-05/IFX Chipset Cooler - Retail  heatsinks 1 for the NB and 1 for the SB . One of them gets pretty hot maybe both arent necessary. i think its the NB that gets hotter.

Also what about this zalman vf1000 for my 8600

Ill probably go with some kind of ram cooler and ive also looked at this ultra 4 fan controller thinking of putting that on my desk somewhere and not actually installing it in the case it seems to be the only one i find that is simple and also enclosed . anyway help me out with the coolers thanks


I suggest going to the forums where coolers are evaluated and discussed with that range of variety and application in mind. I haven't seen many people comment on adding a lot of coolers to their chipsets in this thread







I would, however, check to see if two of those chipset coolers will fit properly on your board when its loaded with cards.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokinbonz* 
What do you guys think about this stuff . Probably looking at buying in a few weeks just want to verify a few things. Do i get 2 Thermalright HR-05/IFX Chipset Cooler - Retail heatsinks 1 for the NB and 1 for the SB . One of them gets pretty hot maybe both arent necessary. i think its the NB that gets hotter.

Also what about this zalman vf1000 for my 8600

Ill probably go with some kind of ram cooler and ive also looked at this ultra 4 fan controller thinking of putting that on my desk somewhere and not actually installing it in the case it seems to be the only one i find that is simple and also enclosed . anyway help me out with the coolers thanks

Not to burst your bubble, but I can run 24/7 470FSB with NO temperature problems on the stock sinks, so unless you really want to go crazy daily with your FSB, I don't see the point in the upgrade.







Oh, and that's in a case with really BAAD case cooling. Only 3 80mm fans that don't work well, lol. Still no problems. The stock coolers were left on for my 535mhz FSB run as well (though cooled with a big box fan, along with everything else), and never went about 50c... I think the NB was hovering around 43c.

Just my thoughts... I'd hate to see someone spend extra money on something that's not really needed.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


What do you guys think about this stuff . Probably looking at buying in a few weeks just want to verify a few things. Do i get 2 Thermalright HR-05/IFX Chipset Cooler - Retail  heatsinks 1 for the NB and 1 for the SB . One of them gets pretty hot maybe both arent necessary. i think its the NB that gets hotter.

Also what about this zalman vf1000 for my 8600

Ill probably go with some kind of ram cooler and ive also looked at this ultra 4 fan controller thinking of putting that on my desk somewhere and not actually installing it in the case it seems to be the only one i find that is simple and also enclosed . anyway help me out with the coolers thanks


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116018

One of my favorite chipset coolers that isn't water based. I've cooled all my NBs since I've been into overclocking. SB isn't really worth it. I haven't done anything with this board just yet but that's because I'm waiting on my CPU cooler that's coming today.

I can say that. imo, the NB on this board gets pretty warm to the touch at idle and I will probably be picking up an Extreme Spirit II myself.


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Not to burst your bubble, but I can run 24/7* 470FSB with NO temperature problems* on the stock sinks, so unless you really want to go crazy daily with your FSB, I don't see the point in the upgrade.







Oh, and that's in a case with really BAAD case cooling. Only 3 80mm fans that don't work well, lol. Still no problems. The stock coolers were left on for my 535mhz FSB run as well (though cooled with a big box fan, along with everything else), and never went about 50c... I think the NB was hovering around 43c.

Just my thoughts... I'd hate to see someone spend extra money on something that's not really needed.










what was the voltage setup like on that FSB?

FSB/nb voltage?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dleccord*


what was the voltage setup like on that FSB?

FSB/nb voltage?


First Page

SgtSpike - E6300 @ 3.74ghz, 535FSB, 1.5vcore, +.3v FSB, +.3v MCH, 2.3v DRAM (CPU-Z Validation)


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Make sure your PCI voltage is set to 100. Your CPU clock can crash you during the game as well if it's unstable. Not just a video card.


I think he means frequency, not voltage.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dleccord*


what was the voltage setup like on that FSB?

FSB/nb voltage?


Voltage @ 470FSB was stock... I think I may have had to raise it up to +.1v for stability though. I'll try and remember to check what it's set at when I get home today.

Voltage @ 535FSB was +.3v, as NP2H pointed out.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


What do you guys think about this stuff . Probably looking at buying in a few weeks just want to verify a few things. Do i get 2 Thermalright HR-05/IFX Chipset Cooler - Retail  heatsinks 1 for the NB and 1 for the SB . One of them gets pretty hot maybe both arent necessary. i think its the NB that gets hotter.

Also what about this zalman vf1000 for my 8600

Ill probably go with some kind of ram cooler and ive also looked at this ultra 4 fan controller thinking of putting that on my desk somewhere and not actually installing it in the case it seems to be the only one i find that is simple and also enclosed . anyway help me out with the coolers thanks


Does your RAM actually get really hot? I would go for better RAM instead of cooling that DDR2 800. As for the chipset cooler, it might be overkill for this board, but if you really need it then check the size like posted earlier.

Hey Spike, haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Does your RAM actually get really hot? I would go for better RAM instead of cooling that DDR2 800. As for the chipset cooler, it might be overkill for this board, but if you really need it then check the size like posted earlier.

Hey Spike, haven't seen you in a while.


I threatened to burn his cpu if he did not return and grace us with his presence


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
I threatened to burn his cpu if he did not return and grace us with his presence









Lol


----------



## RunFast

So Far.....

Running : 3.8ghz, 475 FSB (@ +.1v)(mch +.1v), memory @ 950....Stable....

want to pump my fsb up to 500 so memory will hit 1000...
(or more..if i am able)

-this is all air cooled...I do have excellent cooling tho...
2X 120mm fans 1in 1out, plus a 250mm fan on side going in...

want to pump it up some more...worried about overheating something...
mabe my northbridge...(not sure how to tell what temp its at)

Any suggestions???

Aloha


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RunFast*


So Far.....

Running : 3.8ghz, 475 FSB (@ +.1v)(mch +.1v), memory @ 950....Stable....

want to pump my fsb up to 500 so memory will hit 1000...
(or more..if i am able)

-this is all air cooled...I do have excellent cooling tho...
2X 120mm fans 1in 1out, plus a 250mm fan on side going in...

want to pump it up some more...worried about overheating something...
mabe my northbridge...(not sure how to tell what temp its at)

Any suggestions???

Aloha


Looks like you might have reached the limit on air. Anyway, that is a pretty good OC. I have used Asus boards on my last 3 builds and this is my first try with Gigabyte and I love this board so far.


----------



## gazedo

Hi peps i'm new to this whole oc thing, i've got the gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L mobo but the prob i have with it is that every program that reads the chipset says it's a p35 chipset, southbridge ICH7/R really confused if ya could shed some light on it that would be great

ga-p31-ds3l mobo
e4500 2.2Ghz @ 3.33Ghz, 333mhz 1:1 5-5-5-15 2t
hynix mem ddr2 667 (yuck)
stock HSF, twin front 120mm, 80mm side, 120mm rear fans
Asus 8600gt stock


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RunFast*


So Far.....

Running : 3.8ghz, 475 FSB (@ +.1v)(mch +.1v), memory @ 950....Stable....

want to pump my fsb up to 500 so memory will hit 1000...
(or more..if i am able)

-this is all air cooled...I do have excellent cooling tho...
2X 120mm fans 1in 1out, plus a 250mm fan on side going in...

want to pump it up some more...worried about overheating something...
mabe my northbridge...(not sure how to tell what temp its at)

Any suggestions???

Aloha


Hmmm, I wouldn't take it up much higher than that for 24/7 use. If you want to just make a run for as high as you can, just open your case and put a big box fan in front of it. Trust me, it helps.









And speedfan shows me the temps of my NB/SB, so it should do the same for you. I believe anything below 50c is generally ok for those chipsets.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gazedo*


Hi peps i'm new to this whole oc thing, i've got the gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L mobo but the prob i have with it is that every program that reads the chipset says it's a p35 chipset, southbridge ICH7/R really confused if ya could shed some light on it that would be great

ga-p31-ds3l mobo
e4500 2.2Ghz @ 3.33Ghz, 333mhz 1:1 5-5-5-15 2t
hynix mem ddr2 667 (yuck)
stock HSF, twin front 120mm, 80mm side, 120mm rear fans
Asus 8600gt stock


Found this quote here:

Quote:



Now I'm sure you're wondering why there is a price difference between the P35 and P31 Express chipsets. The main differences are what the P31 is limited to, and that includes a maximum of just 4GB of total system memory, DDR2 memory speeds capped at 800 MHz, and according to Intel, FSB limited to 800M/1066MHz.

The biggest difference between P35 and P31 chipsets really has nothing to do with the Northbridge actually, it's what Southbridge is bundled. The Intel P35 Express comes with the modern ICH9 variant, while the Intel P31 Express uses ICH7. That means a motherboard with a P31 Express would only have four Serial ATA II channels, possibly no or basic RAID features and eight USB 2.0 slots at most.


The P31 is just the P35 chipset with limitations... it's almost the same thing, so that's likely why it is being read as a P35 chipset by various softwares.


----------



## AYM2k

So I had my q6600 overclocked, memory at default speed and timings, pci-e

set to 100 and it was running fine at 3.0ghz, and would fail stress testing at'

3.6ghz - but now...
*I cannot even raise the fsb to 267 (from 266) I have updated BIOS to f8a*,

tried using auto memory timings (my memory takes +.4v =2.2v), I can leave

everything on auto (pci-e freq, voltages, etc) I have the reduce core clock

features turned off, *but when I raise the fsb at all the computer restarts starts

to post, but restarts and resets itself during memory testing* - I don't know

how it could be a memory problem though when I have tried default memory

settings and auto.... my computer has been like this ever since I came

back to college ( I built it over winter break and overclocked it on the last

night before I came back, but like I said it wasn't running at 3.6 so I went

back to defaults temporarily)

any help would be greatly appreciated, I just am dumbfounded as to why

ever since I came back to college I can't overclock, nothing changed!

I tried using a pair of ddr2 800 corsair xms2 5-5-5-12 but no luck, so maybe
PSU?!?


----------



## Boomstick68

OK guys, this is driving me crazy. My current OC is 445x9 @4005Mhz with 1.4v;
memory @5 5 5 15 890mhz +.2v, NB +.3
I cannot seem to go beyond this. I should be able to hit much higher clock, especially with watercooling but something is holding me back. My memory is compatible according to Gig support, but, do you think upgrading to DDR2 1066 will improve my OC? BTW, my memory checks out fine on memtest and I know my PSU is up to par.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*


OK guys, this is driving me crazy. My current OC is 445x9 @4005Mhz with 1.4v;
memory @5 5 5 15 890mhz +.2v, NB +.3
I cannot seem to go beyond this. I should be able to hit much higher clock, especially with watercooling but something is holding me back. My memory is compatible according to Gig support, but, do you think upgrading to DDR2 1066 will improve my OC? BTW, my memory checks out fine on memtest and I know my PSU is up to par.

















Try loosening your RAM timings a little. 1066MHz would probably be a good idea though if you're going past 900MHz. That RAM should do that, but it might be heating up too much as well.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Try loosening your RAM timings a little. 1066MHz would probably be a good idea though if you're going past 900MHz. That RAM should do that, but it might be heating up too much as well.


By loosening the timings, what would you recommend. Memory timings is where my brain turns to jello.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokinbonz* 
What do you guys think about this stuff . Probably looking at buying in a few weeks just want to verify a few things. Do i get 2 Thermalright HR-05/IFX Chipset Cooler - Retail heatsinks 1 for the NB and 1 for the SB . One of them gets pretty hot maybe both arent necessary. i think its the NB that gets hotter.

Also what about this zalman vf1000 for my 8600

Ill probably go with some kind of ram cooler and ive also looked at this ultra 4 fan controller thinking of putting that on my desk somewhere and not actually installing it in the case it seems to be the only one i find that is simple and also enclosed . anyway help me out with the coolers thanks

I went ahead and ordered a HR-05/IFX with a decent 80mmx25mm fan today for the NB. I'll report my findings soon as it comes in with my new ZEROtherm Nirvana.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomstick68* 
By loosening the timings, what would you recommend. Memory timings is where my brain turns to jello.









Something like 5-5-5-15. Just leave your advanced timings on auto.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomstick68* 
By loosening the timings, what would you recommend. Memory timings is where my brain turns to jello.









My RAM will do 5-5-5-15 at 3.6GHz. At 3.7GHz, the best I can seem to get is 5-6-6-16. Upping the voltage helps as well.


----------



## compguy999

was just wondering, with this motherboard... the GA-P35-DS3L.

did anyone install there cpu without having to pull down on the socket lever pretty hard? i put the cpu in (correctly of course) and closed the top then pulled down the lever to lock it, i felt like it was definitely going to bend some prongs on the motherboard, but knowing the cpu couldnt go in anyother way i did it... now everything works but knowing im going to make changes... hsf,thermal,new cpu's etc... i want to know if this is common?


----------



## losttsol

Mine wasn't too bad, but you do have to put some pressure on it. Since everything works fine then I wouldn't worry about it. You don't have to remove the CPU to put on thermal grease or a heat sink. At least I don't. If you use too much grease and it gets everywhere, then you might want to remove it and give it a thorough cleaning.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silviastud*


Something like 5-5-5-15. Just leave your advanced timings on auto.


Well crap, that's where my timings were set, looks like I need to invest in faster memory. Probably this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227181


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AYM2k*


So I had my q6600 overclocked, memory at default speed and timings, pci-e

set to 100 and it was running fine at 3.0ghz, and would fail stress testing at'

3.6ghz - but now... 
*I cannot even raise the fsb to 267 (from 266) I have updated BIOS to f8a*,

tried using auto memory timings (my memory takes +.4v =2.2v), I can leave

everything on auto (pci-e freq, voltages, etc) I have the reduce core clock

features turned off, *but when I raise the fsb at all the computer restarts starts

to post, but restarts and resets itself during memory testing* - I don't know

how it could be a memory problem though when I have tried default memory

settings and auto.... my computer has been like this ever since I came

back to college ( I built it over winter break and overclocked it on the last

night before I came back, but like I said it wasn't running at 3.6 so I went

back to defaults temporarily)

any help would be greatly appreciated, I just am dumbfounded as to why

ever since I came back to college I can't overclock, nothing changed!

I tried using a pair of ddr2 800 corsair xms2 5-5-5-12 but no luck, so maybe
PSU?!?


Try clearing your CMOS and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## compguy999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Mine wasn't too bad, but you do have to put some pressure on it. Since everything works fine then I wouldn't worry about it. You don't have to remove the CPU to put on thermal grease or a heat sink. At least I don't. If you use too much grease and it gets everywhere, then you might want to remove it and give it a thorough cleaning.

thanks for quick reply, pressure as in concern for the cpu/mobo? like did u question it at all?

also i notice in everest my temps are

cpu temp 30c
core 1 38c
core 2 38c

i sometimes catch them up in the 40's and 50's but they drop so quick im not sure whats going on, why do they fluctuate like that?

and is this the right core temps? if not ill open it back up and lay that thermal on a little better (i remember seeing a post that core temps were same as cpu temp so im wondering)


----------



## compguy999

on a c2d e6750 (for the temp question)


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compguy999*


on a c2d e6750 (for the temp question)


Seems high. Are you sure your heatsink is seated properly? Got thermal compound on your CPU? If you're using the stock HSF, double check the push pins. I've read tons of posts by people having trouble with temps only to find one or more of their push pins with the stock HSF weren't locked in.

I have the E6750 OCed to 3.6 GHz (see my sig for specs) and it idles at about 27C.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomstick68* 
Well crap, that's where my timings were set, looks like I need to invest in faster memory. Probably this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227181

Great sticks. People have been using them for a long time with excellent results.


----------



## AYM2k

I have reset CMOS, but I still cannot raise the fsb at all - even 267 (from 266)

will cause the system to hang while it does the memory test during post.

I have tried using different configs of auto settings and fully manual...

I have tried using different memory, but still same problem.

I don't think the board is damaged because it runs fine at stock and I can

run 4-4-4-12 memory timings (which is default given 2.2V) I am just frustrated!


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

I'm pretty set on buying this board... The price is right and I've heard good things about its ocing abilities.... But while crusing the web I found this review http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...35-ds3l_9.html in this review their GA-P35-DS3L melted its four-pin ARX12V while ocing their q6700. I was wondering if anyone had experienced anything along these lines?


----------



## dleccord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Voltage @ 470FSB was stock... I think I may have had to raise it up to +.1v for stability though. I'll try and remember to check what it's set at when I get home today.

Voltage @ 535FSB was +.3v, as NP2H pointed out.










do you think my e2200 is capable of a fsb like that? mid 400s?


----------



## Coelocanth

AYM2k, that's weird. I'm out of ideas. Hopefully someone else can give you a few things to try.

Neb: that link you posted is the first I've ever seen of anything like that. Could be the PSU they used.


----------



## compguy999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


Seems high. Are you sure your heatsink is seated properly? Got thermal compound on your CPU? If you're using the stock HSF, double check the push pins. I've read tons of posts by people having trouble with temps only to find one or more of their push pins with the stock HSF weren't locked in.

I have the E6750 OCed to 3.6 GHz (see my sig for specs) and it idles at about 27C.


what is your core temps?

i opened it and changed the hsf placement and got it locked in better and its like 27c cpu temp

but the core temps still idle at like 35c... is this normal or should i keep messing around?


----------



## compguy999

i've ran into a new problem if someone could help

i updated the bios, to f8a and now when i boot up i hear a beep right before the monitor turns on, i tried going back to f7 but its still there

im not 100% sure it wasnt there to start with...

i figured it was because the initial video was set on pci, i changed that to peg for pci-express but it still beeps, just a short beep for like a second but does it mean something? let me know. thanks!


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compguy999*


what is your core temps?

i opened it and changed the hsf placement and got it locked in better and its like 27c cpu temp

but the core temps still idle at like 35c... is this normal or should i keep messing around?


I use Core Temp to monitor my temps, and it doesn't have a separate reading called 'cpu temp'. It simply monitors each core and reports the temps separately. They're each at about 25 or 26C idle.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compguy999*


i've ran into a new problem if someone could help

i updated the bios, to f8a and now when i boot up i hear a beep right before the monitor turns on, i tried going back to f7 but its still there

im not 100% sure it wasnt there to start with...

i figured it was because the initial video was set on pci, i changed that to peg for pci-express but it still beeps, just a short beep for like a second but does it mean something? let me know. thanks!


According to the manual, 1 short beep indicates a successful system boot.


----------



## Boostgod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nebuchadnezzar*


I'm pretty set on buying this board... The price is right and I've heard good things about its ocing abilities.... But while crusing the web I found this review http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...35-ds3l_9.html in this review their GA-P35-DS3L melted its four-pin ARX12V while ocing their q6700. I was wondering if anyone had experienced anything along these lines?


yeah me too. im gonna buy this board soon too


----------



## compguy999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


I use Core Temp to monitor my temps, and it doesn't have a separate reading called 'cpu temp'. It simply monitors each core and reports the temps separately. They're each at about 25 or 26C idle.

According to the manual, 1 short beep indicates a successful system boot.










oh thanks man, i couldnt find it in the manual, as for core temp i noticed core temp is just about the same as everest on core temps, the things i said were at like 35... ive done everything and cant get them down that low, i notice in the bios theres alot of things that make it go up, is there something i could do to make it go lower?

hsf is on good, artic silver 5 is on good


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AYM2k* 
I have reset CMOS, but I still cannot raise the fsb at all - even 267 (from 266)

will cause the system to hang while it does the memory test during post.

I have tried using different configs of auto settings and fully manual...

I have tried using different memory, but still same problem.

I don't think the board is damaged because it runs fine at stock and I can

run 4-4-4-12 memory timings (which is default given 2.2V) I am just frustrated!

Have you tried doing "reset to default settings" in the BIOS itself? I've seen that help a couple of people... Try it and let us know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dleccord* 
do you think my e2200 is capable of a fsb like that? mid 400s?

Not at the default multiplier. You'll want to lower your multi to 8x or 9x to achieve a 400mhz FSB, cause at your default multi you'd be running 4.4ghz!


----------



## rcf22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AYM2k* 
I have reset CMOS, but I still cannot raise the fsb at all - even 267 (from 266)

will cause the system to hang while it does the memory test during post.

I have tried using different configs of auto settings and fully manual...

I have tried using different memory, but still same problem.

I don't think the board is damaged because it runs fine at stock and I can

run 4-4-4-12 memory timings (which is default given 2.2V) I am just frustrated!

Unfortunately, I am seeing the same issues as you and have tried many things to resolve it, but none have worked... I have resorted to software OC'ing using EasyTune. It's a real pain to reset every boot, but it gets the job done even if it's not the "right" way to do it... If this issue ever gets resolved I would be 100% satisfied with this board.


----------



## Subby

HELP!
Using this mobo in my HTPC and am unable to get the digital optical out to work. My receiver sees the digital connection when I plug it in but no sound, tested the receiver and cable on other audio source and it was fine. In the audio manager I have it set to 48khz and 'Output digital souce', tried the other options but had no effect. Any ideas?

UPDATE: Well bringing up the 'Wave' level in the audio manager made it work! Had no idea that had anything to do with s/pdif, just lucked out.


----------



## RunFast

Many thanks to Sgt Spike and you others...I have been just reading your
posts here, figuring out this board and how to overclock it...

For those of you researching to bye it....look no further....excellent board..!

1. I bought all my parts from NewEgg, everything.
2. EVERYTHING arrived in less then a week (I live in Hawaii)
3. Everything worked! no RMA's, no broke nothing...
4. I was worried about this board the most....IT OVERCLOCKS GOOD

As of last night:

I Have my E6850 machine...

4.0ghz @ 1.51vcore
Ram is running 1000 on 500(FSB)
8800GT running 727/1811/2000

THIS IS NOT 24/7 settings!!!!!!
-I run this for each flight on FS2004 for up to 3hrs each....
(by the way, in FS2004, I'm getting 60 FPS @ Portland KPDX FlightZone 2 and up to 200 FPS other areas....








-I'm worried about my NB/SB temps, no active cooling
-This comp is only used for my FS2004, I'm on my laptop for internet..

THANKS AGAIN, to SGT SPIKE and you others, for your comments and help here...

Next step is Cooling for me...Any experience, help, needed....
Looking for NB/SB cooler, or other cooling ideas...what about water/freon cooling packages?

ALOHA
RunFast


----------



## lenzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nebuchadnezzar* 
I'm pretty set on buying this board... The price is right and I've heard good things about its ocing abilities.... But while crusing the web I found this review http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...35-ds3l_9.html in this review their GA-P35-DS3L melted its four-pin ARX12V while ocing their q6700. I was wondering if anyone had experienced anything along these lines?

I read the article awhile back. No reports heard other than that isolated incident. Keep in mind, the reviewer did pump high vcore voltage far beyond what Intel specs. out.
My sons 8400/DS3L hasn't yet had that problem. Keep the vcore below 1.375.
Will go back to investigate the test rig psu specs.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunFast* 
Many thanks to Sgt Spike and you others...I have been just reading your
posts here, figuring out this board and how to overclock it...

For those of you researching to bye it....look no further....excellent board..!

1. I bought all my parts from NewEgg, everything.
2. EVERYTHING arrived in less then a week (I live in Hawaii)
3. Everything worked! no RMA's, no broke nothing...
4. I was worried about this board the most....IT OVERCLOCKS GOOD

As of last night:

I Have my E6850 machine...

4.0ghz @ 1.51vcore
Ram is running 1000 on 500(FSB)
8800GT running 727/1811/2000

THIS IS NOT 24/7 settings!!!!!!
-I run this for each flight on FS2004 for up to 3hrs each....
(by the way, in FS2004, I'm getting 60 FPS @ Portland KPDX FlightZone 2 and up to 200 FPS other areas....








-I'm worried about my NB/SB temps, no active cooling
-This comp is only used for my FS2004, I'm on my laptop for internet..

THANKS AGAIN, to SGT SPIKE and you others, for your comments and help here...

Next step is Cooling for me...Any experience, help, needed....
Looking for NB/SB cooler, or other cooling ideas...what about water/freon cooling packages?

ALOHA
RunFast









Nice clocks, both on your CPU and GPU!

As far as cooling, first thing you need to do is check your actual temperatures, and see where you're at. I use SpeedFan for my NB/SB temps (look at temp1, temp2, temp3 in speedfan). Then we might be able to point you to a good cooling solution if it is necessary.


----------



## RunFast

Okay,these are at Idle..










Will see how hot these baby gets under load....Check back later...

Aloha
RunFast


----------



## tkl.hui

You should use coretemp for temp readings. I believe the temps from Coretemp are a bit more accurate than speedfan.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunFast* 
Okay,these are at Idle..










Will see how hot these baby gets under load....Check back later...

Aloha
RunFast

Kauai rocks! I was there last May. Can't wait to go back. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I ordered my DS3L today for a grand total of $85.25 to replace my crappy MSI board. Im hoping to sustain a 500Mhz fsb 24/7. Cant wait till it gets here..then its back to folding.


----------



## TriBeCa

do you guys think I'd get a better OC out of my e6400 on this board than on my P5N-E (check sig for current OC)?

and if so, how certain are you?


----------



## jcharlesr75

bit high on the vcore huh?


----------



## TriBeCa

yeah, i'm pushing a lot of vcore through this chip. It's been taking it fine for 6 months though, I've got the best air cooling money can buy on it so temps never get even close to 60C.

The vdroop is kinda sick on the p5n-e (~0.08 volts with a 50% or more OC), so that's one place I'm hoping the DS3L might improve the oc-ability.


----------



## niteshade

I have mine at 3.2 Ghz at 1.39v in bios.After the droop I think it's 1.34, so you should be able to push it more. I never bothered to see if I could push it more on that voltage or the same with less voltage.


----------



## TriBeCa

Hmmm. IIRC I can get 3.2 GHz on this board at around 1.4 vcore...but above 3.2 all of a sudden it becomes really power hungry. What I don't know if that's the chip, the rather sad 3-phase power on the P5N-E, or the 650i chipset. Either of the last two would suggest that it would perform better on the DS3L.... I may just have to test it to see....


----------



## cassieb

hoping you guys can help me. Ive just building my computer now including this motherboard. I have a case that was a housemates old one but is still fairly decent. Its a thermaltake case, (sorry no idea of the model) It has quick plug and play up the top for usb , microphone and earphone plug. i have worked out the usb's but am trying to plug in the audio. Now im using the F_AUDIO plug on the motherboard. My plugs is all seperate from each other and im not sure which order to put them in. The plugs from my case are as follows
mic in
ground
mic vcc
ear l
ear r
return r
return l

Now i can pretty much place all but the return r and return l from the motherboard manual.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Silviastud

Best results so far today, I'm still waiting on my ThermalRight IFX NB cooler, pics and more tests to come tomorrow.

Q6600 G0 - 3.6GHz 1.4Vcore 53C Load.

More tomorrow.


----------



## Plasmah

I like that "Best results so far". Hehe


----------



## Basheron

Alrite. New to the forms, but I'm not new to overclocking. I am comming from a long line of AMD processors since the 486 DX4/75, in fact I dare to say this is my first intel platform (the Pentium 60 doesn't count!)

I've been running an XP3700+ 2.2ghz OCed to 2.8 with 1GB of DDR400 for several years, and until Crysis and UT3 I have had no problem with my hardware.

Quick question: I've read 50+ pages of this thread, and here is a question that I have:

I am using OCZ2N1066SR2GK memory found on the compatibility list. It's rated for 1066mhz.

Is DDR2 memory running at 533mhz FSB with a 1:1 (2.0 setting in the bios) yield the same memory bandwidth as the module running at 266mhz FSB with a 1:2 (4.0 setting as it is designed to run). And, does the module know the difference? Or is this considered overclocking it?

If this statement is true, then as far as overclocking, I'd rather run 533 FSBx6 multiplyer (3.2ghz proc, 1066 memory) with a 1:1 which would yield a better memory bandwidth than 400x8 (3.2ghz proc, with a 1:1 for 800 memory), which most people seem to do in this thread.

Anything wrong with my logic here?


----------



## TriBeCa

Theoretically you should get the same memory bandwidth at 533 1:1 and 266 1:2 (and 426.4 at 4:5, or w/e), but that really depends on how well the MCH runs those straps. And no, the module doesn't know the difference, but the MCH does. I'd say try them both and run some benchmarks


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Basheron*


Alrite. New to the forms, but I'm not new to overclocking. I am comming from a long line of AMD processors since the 486 DX4/75, in fact I dare to say this is my first intel platform (the Pentium 60 doesn't count!)

I've been running an XP3700+ 2.2ghz OCed to 2.8 with 1GB of DDR400 for several years, and until Crysis and UT3 I have had no problem with my hardware.

Quick question: I've read 50+ pages of this thread, and here is a question that I have:

I am using OCZ2N1066SR2GK memory found on the compatibility list. It's rated for 1066mhz.

Is DDR2 memory running at 533mhz FSB with a 1:1 (2.0 setting in the bios) yield the same memory bandwidth as the module running at 266mhz FSB with a 1:2 (4.0 setting as it is designed to run). And, does the module know the difference? Or is this considered overclocking it?

If this statement is true, then as far as overclocking, I'd rather run 533 FSBx6 multiplyer (3.2ghz proc, 1066 memory) with a 1:1 which would yield a better memory bandwidth than 400x8 (3.2ghz proc, with a 1:1 for 800 memory), which most people seem to do in this thread.

Anything wrong with my logic here?


As Tribeca mentioned, you'll want to confirm that those settings really are better with a benchmark. Theoretically, 533x6 would give you more memory bandwidth (and FSB bandwidth for that matter), but will it offer more performance? Probably not much, if any, which is why you'll want to benchmark it before and after.

Also, another thing to keep in mind is a 533mhz FSB will take extra voltage on your board, and thus reducing the life of it. If it were me, I wouldn't run it on that high of FSB all the time for what little performance gains it offers, just for the sake of saving my components.

And finally, the most likely reason why people in this thread are running their memory at 800mhz (or thereabouts) is because most of us only have 800mhz memory, and attempting to run it at 1066mhz usually proves to be futile.


----------



## Basheron

OK, that makes sense. I am looking into options to keep the memory bandwidth high since I paid a little extra for the 1066. I'll keep y'all posted with my final results.


----------



## TriBeCa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
And finally, the most likely reason why people in this thread are running their memory at 800mhz (or thereabouts) is because most of us only have 800mhz memory, and attempting to run it at 1066mhz usually proves to be futile.









Heh, my 800MHz corsair dominators run at 1066 just fine...the only issue is that provides exactly 0 performance benefit







For some reason every speed I've tried over 830MHz adds ~20ms to the latency benchmark...I blame the MCH on my P5N-E, which is one more reason I'm eyeing this board....

Incidentally - how well does 4 x 1GB RAM run in this board? There's a huge MIR on the corsairs I have, so I may pick another pair of sticks. Does running the extra RAM tend to hurt people OCing results at all?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TriBeCa* 
Heh, my 800MHz corsair dominators run at 1066 just fine...the only issue is that provides exactly 0 performance benefit







For some reason every speed I've tried over 830MHz adds ~20ms to the latency benchmark...I blame the MCH on my P5N-E, which is one more reason I'm eyeing this board....

Incidentally - how well does 4 x 1GB RAM run in this board? There's a huge MIR on the corsairs I have, so I may pick another pair of sticks. Does running the extra RAM tend to hurt people OCing results at all?

I run 4 x 1 gb of probably the worst RAM in terms of really overclocking it. I think the best I can do is 800 with 5-5-4-15.

If it's running 667, I can do 4-4-4-12. But those are all within its ratings. Anything over 800 at most any timing and it pretty much craps out.

However, it doesn't effect any other aspect of overclocking; including stability. This also includes when I run at 400x9 = 3.6ghz.

So, even with crappy RAM (in terms of its own overclocking) the setup does fine with 4x1gb.


----------



## TriBeCa

great, thanks.


----------



## info

I will appreciate some suggestions on my OC with this board:

E2200 CPU with Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
OCZ 2x1GB DDR2 800 4-4-4-15

Here are some settings:
Mem multiplier: 2
PCIE frequency: 100MHz,
DDR2 overvoltage: +0.3 (or +0.4)

Then I tried a whole LOT of combinations of vcore, CPU multipliers, and FSB. The best I can do is the following when I can just enter windows (didn't test the stability yet):
266MHz x 11 = 2.93GHz with 1.45 vcore with CPU temp (idle) 42 C.

This is very very frustrating. The stock speed of E2200 is 2.2Ghz. Somehow it looks like I can hardly push to 3GHz. I can't increase the FSB much. Any bus speed higher than 266MHz causes windows to freeze when booting.

Any suggestions or list of OC parameters are appreciated.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *info* 
I will appreciate some suggestions on my OC with this board:

E2200 CPU with Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
OCZ 2x1GB DDR2 800 4-4-4-15

Here are some settings:
Mem multiplier: 2
PCIE frequency: 100MHz,
DDR2 overvoltage: +0.3 (or +0.4)

Then I tried a whole LOT of combinations of vcore, CPU multipliers, and FSB. The best I can do is the following when I can just enter windows (didn't test the stability yet):
266MHz x 11 = 2.93GHz with 1.45 vcore with CPU temp (idle) 42 C.

This is very very frustrating. The stock speed of E2200 is 2.2Ghz. Somehow it looks like I can hardly push to 3GHz. I can't increase the FSB much. Any bus speed higher than 266MHz causes windows to freeze when booting.

Any suggestions or list of OC parameters are appreciated.

Try bumping up your vcore a few... to 1.35 or 1.375 and see if that helps.


----------



## TriBeCa

his vcore is at 1.45v.

maybe MCH voltage? I dunno, I don't have this board yet









But it might not be helping that you have vdimm overvoltage set - by my count your RAM is hugely underclocked, so it shouldn't need extra voltage.


----------



## Plasmah

Hey Sarge

I'm building a new system based on your fav Mobo and I will report back when its complete. It will be a few weeks but its coming =).

I going with a q6600 and 4 gigs DDR 1066 ram. And it will be water cooled.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plasmah* 
Hey Sarge

I'm building a new system based on your fav Mobo and I will report back when its complete. It will be a few weeks but its coming =).

I going with a q6600 and 4 gigs DDR 1066 ram. And it will be water cooled.

Very cool. I am looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## info

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TriBeCa* 
his vcore is at 1.45v.

maybe MCH voltage? I dunno, I don't have this board yet









But it might not be helping that you have vdimm overvoltage set - by my count your RAM is hugely underclocked, so it shouldn't need extra voltage.

Thanks. I tried +0.1v for MCH voltage, and didn't see any obvious effect


----------



## TriBeCa

I don't know what options you have in your BIOS, but mine goes up in ~0.25v steps. I needed to increase two steps to get to 3.2GHz on this chip, and 1 step at around 3GHz. Mind that's on an 8x multi.

my experience has been that if you're pushing the FSB up and several vcore increases show no noticeable effect, an increase to the MCH voltage will usually do the trick. remember that if a voltage increase gets you from crashin the moment you run prime95 to crashing 5 minutes after you run prime95, you've probably found the component that needs more voltage - so give it a little more.


----------



## Silviastud

Got my IFX on the NB today. Here are some pics. Gonna play with the overclock some more tomorrow. It turned out to be a really tight fit. I had to rotate my CPU cooler 90 degrees to let it squeeze in there. It turned out really close to the GFX card also. Seems to be working well so far though.









































































Here is the ZEROtherm


----------



## TriBeCa

I'm confused...where's your PSU?


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TriBeCa* 
I'm confused...where's your PSU?











My PC back in it's glory days but you can see the orientation of the case.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TriBeCa* 
his vcore is at 1.45v.

maybe MCH voltage? I dunno, I don't have this board yet









But it might not be helping that you have vdimm overvoltage set - by my count your RAM is hugely underclocked, so it shouldn't need extra voltage.

Wow, I completely missed that... my bad.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *info* 
Thanks. I tried +0.1v for MCH voltage, and didn't see any obvious effect









Well, first we should find out if the problem is motherboard related or processor related. You said it boots up at 266x11 for 2.9ghz. Try 290x10, 322x9 and 362x8, and post back with whether those also boot successfully or not. If they all boot up successfully, I don't see how we can blame anything but the processor as just not being a great OCer.


----------



## delgor

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=321606

there the link too my cpu-z validing

like too know if i can lower my ram timeing at 5/5/5/12 atm but i have never mess around with over clocking ram its says i am at 400 mhz but the ram can do 800 mhz she ran stabel for 2 days no blue screens of death and no reboots
so i am stabel i just love a little help too up my ram speed


----------



## Unknownm

well I'm 3ghz.

375fsb x 8 and it's 1500mhz Rated FSB


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delgor* 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=321606

there the link too my cpu-z validing

like too know if i can lower my ram timeing at 5/5/5/12 atm but i have never mess around with over clocking ram its says i am at 400 mhz but the ram can do 800 mhz she ran stabel for 2 days no blue screens of death and no reboots
so i am stabel i just love a little help too up my ram speed

Your RAM's running at 800 MHz. Remember it's DDR 2, so you double the FSB to get your RAM speed at 1:1. Try tightening your RAM timings and see how it tests.


----------



## madroxinide

E6750 @ 3.6 ghz with the 1.46785 voltage in the Bios. +.1 MHC, +.1 FSB, +.2 RAM (G.Skill ddr2 800mhz blue ram[oc'd to 900mhz 5-5-5-15]).
For the 6750 to run at 3.6 ghz the FSB has to be set at 450 mhz.

14.401 Seconds in super pi (1m).

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=322106


----------



## rcf22

Hey Guys,

I will probably create a new thread for this, but it pertains solely to this board, so I wanted to post this here first:

There is a known issue with the P35-DS3L that several boards will reboot upon OC settings being applied in the BIOS. Namely, unlocking the FSB option causes the system to reboot right after the POST screen with all FSB and memory settings returned to default (locked FSB, auto memory timings and multiplier).

I had been held prisoner at stock speeds by this problem for several months after being able to overclock my first week with this board up to 3.2GHz. I was very pleased until this occurred, and today I did some more research on the topic. Several "solutions" have been mentioned, and here are several I have seen:

1) Set Halt on Errors to None
2) Disable serial and parallel ports
3) Clear CMOS, etc.
4) Bad PSU
5) Bad voltage/memory timing settings

However, I had tried all this without any success. BUT, my problem was solved from an unexpected source! An external USB hard drive seemed to be the problem. I'm not sure the root cause of this, but upon unplugging this, the system boots up properly with any overclock settings I've tried! Thinking back to it, I had this HDD disconnected when building my system, and the problem could've very well began when I connected it. The drive is a Western Digital 250GB MyBook if you're curious.

So, any of you DS3L'ers out there stuck at stock speeds, yank out any USB legacy devices you have connected to see if that solves your booting issue! In my situation, I was 100% the hardware was fine because 1) I had overclocked through the BIOS before, and 2) I had overclocked successfully through software even with this boot issue. I still have several USB devices connected, so perhaps hard drives are the main culprit.

I'm currently at 3.0GHz and look forward to shooting for 3.6. Look forward to updating my OC settings on the front page Sgt. Spike


----------



## Plasmah

rcf22... Very good investigating thanks for the tip!


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


Hey Guys,

I will probably create a new thread for this, but it pertains solely to this board, so I wanted to post this here first:

There is a known issue with the P35-DS3L that several boards will reboot upon OC settings being applied in the BIOS. Namely, unlocking the FSB option causes the system to reboot right after the POST screen with all FSB and memory settings returned to default (locked FSB, auto memory timings and multiplier).

I had been held prisoner at stock speeds by this problem for several months after being able to overclock my first week with this board up to 3.2GHz. I was very pleased until this occurred, and today I did some more research on the topic. Several "solutions" have been mentioned, and here are several I have seen:

1) Set Halt on Errors to None
2) Disable serial and parallel ports
3) Clear CMOS, etc.
4) Bad PSU
5) Bad voltage/memory timing settings

However, I had tried all this without any success. BUT, my problem was solved from an unexpected source! An external USB hard drive seemed to be the problem. I'm not sure the root cause of this, but upon unplugging this, the system boots up properly with any overclock settings I've tried! Thinking back to it, I had this HDD disconnected when building my system, and the problem could've very well began when I connected it. The drive is a Western Digital 250GB MyBook if you're curious.

So, any of you DS3L'ers out there stuck at stock speeds, yank out any USB legacy devices you have connected to see if that solves your booting issue! In my situation, I was 100% the hardware was fine because 1) I had overclocked through the BIOS before, and 2) I had overclocked successfully through software even with this boot issue. I still have several USB devices connected, so perhaps hard drives are the main culprit.

I'm currently at 3.0GHz and look forward to shooting for 3.6. Look forward to updating my OC settings on the front page Sgt. Spike










May want to check your BIOS setting for the USB Legacy Device feature as well.


----------



## apvm

Just to share my experience, after flashing from F6 to F7 bios, no overclocking no matter how small, it will reboot back to default. Clear cmos fixed it.


----------



## rcf22

To NP2H and apvm,

Yeah, it seems like there is a different "fix" for each person. I had tried disabling things (but not USB legacy entirely, I still use some USB 1.0 devices) before as well as clearing CMOS without any luck, whereas others have reported other solutions. I'm not sure why this happening, the board just seems finicky for some reason. It's good to document all these though so we can help future overclockers stuck at stock!


----------



## Basheron

Alrite. Got everything in, I lapped the southbridge waterblock and got a nice contact with extremely small amount of thermal paste. I took my CPU waterblock and rebuilt it all under water to prevent any air pockets. I found out that the CPU overclocks easily to 3.2 (CPU355x9=3.2, memory 355x3=1066), after that it takes a lot of Vcore. I've gotten it to 3.44 but it gets unstable.

So, the temps in Speedfan, Temp1 is 37C, Temp 2 is 31C, Temp 3 is -3C, and Core0-3 are all 23C and below. Is the order NB/SB/Case/Cores? I wonder why the third temp is negative?


----------



## crackzattic

has anyone used the F8a beta bios yet?


----------



## Piro Fyre

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


has anyone used the F8a beta bios yet?


I'm currently using them right now and they seem stable. Wouldn't suggest updating to them yet unless you need 45nm support.


----------



## madroxinide

In speedfan, what is the difference betwen Temp1 and Temp2?

In everest Temp1 is known as "System Temp" is this the northbridge? Where is this sensor located?


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


has anyone used the F8a beta bios yet?


Using it and it's working fine for my 3.6ghz 24/7 clock.


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


Hey Guys,

I will probably create a new thread for this, but it pertains solely to this board, so I wanted to post this here first:

There is a known issue with the P35-DS3L that several boards will reboot upon OC settings being applied in the BIOS. Namely, unlocking the FSB option causes the system to reboot right after the POST screen with all FSB and memory settings returned to default (locked FSB, auto memory timings and multiplier).

I had been held prisoner at stock speeds by this problem for several months after being able to overclock my first week with this board up to 3.2GHz. I was very pleased until this occurred, and today I did some more research on the topic. Several "solutions" have been mentioned, and here are several I have seen:

1) Set Halt on Errors to None
2) Disable serial and parallel ports
3) Clear CMOS, etc.
4) Bad PSU
5) Bad voltage/memory timing settings

However, I had tried all this without any success. BUT, my problem was solved from an unexpected source! An external USB hard drive seemed to be the problem. I'm not sure the root cause of this, but upon unplugging this, the system boots up properly with any overclock settings I've tried! Thinking back to it, I had this HDD disconnected when building my system, and the problem could've very well began when I connected it. The drive is a Western Digital 250GB MyBook if you're curious.

So, any of you DS3L'ers out there stuck at stock speeds, yank out any USB legacy devices you have connected to see if that solves your booting issue! In my situation, I was 100% the hardware was fine because 1) I had overclocked through the BIOS before, and 2) I had overclocked successfully through software even with this boot issue. I still have several USB devices connected, so perhaps hard drives are the main culprit.

I'm currently at 3.0GHz and look forward to shooting for 3.6. Look forward to updating my OC settings on the front page Sgt. Spike










Kinda Interesting, Although i dont really know if its an issue. Something similiar had happened where i lost my oc settings

Almost at the same time i turned my pc on i also turned on a usb external drive and I lost my Oc settings. I was stable and i am still stable after i reinput my settings. so yeah something wired happened to me and i think it was related to the usb drive. I attribute it as a random thing (noisy swith maybe ) Like i turned it on at the exact wrong time. That was 1 week or to agao and it hasnt happened again and i havent tried to turn them on the same way and probably wont. Just my experience


----------



## Boomstick68

I'm using F8a with an E8400. 24/7 overclock of 445/9 with 1.328v. I am pretty sure my memory is holding me back from going higher. Currently running DDR2 800 @890mhz. I want to use DDR2 1066 but I was wondering which ones work well with this board. Also, would it make much difference if I had 2gig X 2 or 1gig X 4.


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomstick68* 
I'm using F8a with an E8400. 24/7 overclock of 445/9 with 1.328v. I am pretty sure my memory is holding me back from going higher. Currently running DDR2 800 @890mhz. I want to use DDR2 1066 but I was wondering which ones work well with this board. Also, would it make much difference if I had 2gig X 2 or 1gig X 4.

I believe its better to have 2 sticks , less stress on the chipset or something, what are your mem timings now , you should get more speed out of them .

check out the ballistics club and the speeds there.

I am not positive but i belive the ballistics Pc8500 are basically the same as the 6400 chips , so the same speeds are possible.

I run mine at 1Ghz 3:5 , I think thats good


----------



## gibsonnova74

ok gentlemen, forgive me if this has been asked before, i didn't feel like reading all 148 pages to see if my question has been asked before. i want to flash my bios, the board i want to flash is running F4.(p35-ds3l) can i flash this board without a floppy. i tried the quick flash, it looks like it requires a floppy drive. can you guys please shed some light on this for me?


----------



## ve9jmc

ok maybe someone here can shed a little light or help me with this particular problem. i gave a GA-P35-DS3L mobo and a E2160 cpu, now i don't have any problems so to speak, the issue i am running into is that when i overclock my system if i am in the bios it show's that i am over clocked by the settings. but as soon as i save my settings and exit it shows me at the boot screen that i am still at the stock speed of 1.8Ghz. here are the setting that i have in my bios. maybe i'm missing something.

CIE- Disabled
TM2- Disabled
EIST- disabled
CPU clock ratio- 9x
CPU frequency- shows 3.00Ghz
Cpu host Clock Control- Enabled
CPU host Frequency- 333Mhz
PCI Express Frequency- 100
CIA2- Disabled
Performance enhance- standard
SYStem Memory Multiplier- 2.00
memory frequency- 667 667

those are the settings i am currently using. now at one point in time when i was running windows Xp i could see the over clock in windows, but now i'm using windows Vista Ultimate, and CPU-z or DXDIAG are bith reporting that the cpu speed is back to stock at 1.8Ghz(200x9) now if i load up Easy tune 5 Pro i get an error message, basically it won't let me into any of the options. the error message reads : This feature is currently being disabled due to either your motherboard doesn't support overclocking feature or the Dynamic power saver feature is enabled. this error mesage didn't make any sense to me as i have had this over clocked before.

also i'm not running on a stock cooler, i have the Coolermaster Hyper 6+ to cool the cpu.

If anyone has an idea could you pass it forward. i would give it a try as i'd like to get my overclock back.
Thanks


----------



## Plasmah

gibsonnova74 HI

Yea you can flash from a USB thumb drive if you have one.
Here is info on how to do that.

http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm

Hope that helps


----------



## ve9jmc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ve9jmc* 
ok maybe someone here can shed a little light or help me with this particular problem. i gave a GA-P35-DS3L mobo and a E2160 cpu, now i don't have any problems so to speak, the issue i am running into is that when i overclock my system if i am in the bios it show's that i am over clocked by the settings. but as soon as i save my settings and exit it shows me at the boot screen that i am still at the stock speed of 1.8Ghz. here are the setting that i have in my bios. maybe i'm missing something.

CIE- Disabled
TM2- Disabled
EIST- disabled
CPU clock ratio- 9x
CPU frequency- shows 3.00Ghz
Cpu host Clock Control- Enabled
CPU host Frequency- 333Mhz
PCI Express Frequency- 100
CIA2- Disabled
Performance enhance- standard
SYStem Memory Multiplier- 2.00
memory frequency- 667 667

those are the settings i am currently using. now at one point in time when i was running windows Xp i could see the over clock in windows, but now i'm using windows Vista Ultimate, and CPU-z or DXDIAG are bith reporting that the cpu speed is back to stock at 1.8Ghz(200x9) now if i load up Easy tune 5 Pro i get an error message, basically it won't let me into any of the options. the error message reads : This feature is currently being disabled due to either your motherboard doesn't support overclocking feature or the Dynamic power saver feature is enabled. this error mesage didn't make any sense to me as i have had this over clocked before.

also i'm not running on a stock cooler, i have the Coolermaster Hyper 6+ to cool the cpu.

If anyone has an idea could you pass it forward. i would give it a try as i'd like to get my overclock back.
Thanks


*bump*
Any suggestion anoyone?


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ve9jmc* 
*bump*
Any suggestion anoyone?

the only thing i can suggest is bump up the voltages or stop trying to go for 3.0 and just try 2.6 then 2.8 and go from there. it might just be that ur cpu wont OC well. and what i mean by that is that you know every cpu is different and some just dont OC well.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silviastud* 
Using it and it's working fine for my 3.6ghz 24/7 clock.

does it run any better for ur Q6600 than F7? im stuck right now and cant OC past 3.0 cuz my ram is bad and i have to RMA them.


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
does it run any better for ur Q6600 than F7? im stuck right now and cant OC past 3.0 cuz my ram is bad and i have to RMA them.

Never tried out the f7, from the day I got my board I flashed it before even attempting an overclock.


----------



## ve9jmc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
the only thing i can suggest is bump up the voltages or stop trying to go for 3.0 and just try 2.6 then 2.8 and go from there. it might just be that ur cpu wont OC well. and what i mean by that is that you know every cpu is different and some just dont OC well.

ok i forgot to mention that the settings i posted erlier are the exact settings that are in my bios right now but my boot screen and CPU-Z reads that it is still clocked at 1.8Gbut my system does not go through the 2 or 3 reboots that it will usually go through if i get the wrong overclock settings, plus i failed to mention that my cpu voltage is set to 1.456v, i had a 3 to a 3.3ghz overclock until i installed Windows Vista Ultimate.


----------



## fjpod

CPUID monitor lists temperatures TMPIN0 and TMPIN1. Mine commonly read 27C and 43C respectively. Can someone tell me what they refer to?


----------



## letoan

Hi everyone,

This is the first pc that overclocked, so bear with me.
I have the Q6600 G0 running stable at 3Ghz (9x333) with vcore in BIOS @1.3500.
My memory is Crucial Ballistix which rated @ 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15.
I don't know if I should keep it at 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15 or should I run it at 1:1 with 4-4-4-12 @2.2v?

My goal is 3.4Ghz (378X9) with this CPU, but it fail to post everytime.
I pumped up the vcore to 1.4250v and still no good, I think it have something to do with this ram.

Anyone know what frequency, v., and timing I need to set for this ram to run on the [email protected]?

Thanks


----------



## kingsnake2

You could try 8x425, that may work if there is an fsb hole.
RAM I would set at as 1:1 ratio with looser timings and you can titen them later if you are able too.


----------



## mixtapes

hey guys how much you think i could raise my e6550 with stock voltage and hsf with as5 paste? what will it take to get to 3.0 ghz?


----------



## kingsnake2

What is stock speed on those and what are your current temps?


----------



## Filip_the_crusader

how many components can be connected via IDE with this motherboard? There is only one connector but does the cable have multiple connectors attached? I need 3 fyi.


----------



## mixtapes

stock voltage is at 1.35v but i think it is set to high at stock i dont have my rig built yet soo i wouldn't know the stock temperatures


----------



## Hansolo1

Ok... all excited putting together this system all purchased from Newegg as usual. Keep in mind my last system build (5 years ago) was probably when some of you were still in middle school. But I have digressed









Current system:









GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L Rev 2.0, bios F7
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 (still stock cooling)
GeIL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit
GIGABYTE GV-NX96T512H-B GeForce 9600GT 512MB
2X Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB SATA
ePOWER EP-520XP-C1B ATX12V 520W Power Supply
And all the other fun stuff.

Current Problem(s)









1) Anyone getting strange beep codes at start-up? I mean codes not listed in the Manual. However every time it still posts and boots WinXP just fine. I have had these combinations:
-long, short, long, short 7x
-long, long, short, long
-VERY long but unlike above it terminated at windows boot
-lately it does not even give the short beep which is supposed to indicate OK

Most times it is just fine and does the short beep.

2) Trying to overclock and starting off very slow and methodical as usual. Bios accepts no overclocking of FSB. As soon as I save and exit it goes through a series of 3 power downs then boots with normal Turbo defaults. My first change was to go from 266 to 270. That should have been doable without a Vcore change, shouldn't it?

3) I do not have the option to set the CPU multiplier higher than 9X as I have read many doing with the Q6600 and this board. I can set it lower. I have used the CTRL+F1 to show more settings. Is this only a feature of the F8b bios?

One thing I do have is all 6 USB ports occupied
External HD (plugged in not turned on usually), Zip Drive, 2 printers, RF Wireless receiver for Mouse and Keyboard, USB port replicator to monitor with 15n1 memory card reader.

From what I have been reading the problems posting after Overclock may be related to USB legacy issue. I'll be testing that but any other suggestions.

I only want a moderate overclock I can live with always on. Close to 3Ghz and stay air cooled would be nice.


----------



## mixtapes

the bios won't let you oc the fsb?


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ve9jmc* 
ok i forgot to mention that the settings i posted erlier are the exact settings that are in my bios right now but my boot screen and CPU-Z reads that it is still clocked at 1.8Gbut my system does not go through the 2 or 3 reboots that it will usually go through if i get the wrong overclock settings, plus i failed to mention that my cpu voltage is set to 1.456v, i had a 3 to a 3.3ghz overclock until i installed Windows Vista Ultimate.

well i dont no bro maybe its just vista, my old AMD brisbane hated vista and i could run XP beautifully


----------



## lenzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hansolo1* 
Ok... all excited putting together this system all purchased from Newegg as usual. Keep in mind my last system build (5 years ago) was probably when some of you were still in middle school. But I have digressed









Current system:









GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L Rev 2.0, bios F7
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 (still stock cooling)
GeIL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit
GIGABYTE GV-NX96T512H-B GeForce 9600GT 512MB
2X Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB SATA
ePOWER EP-520XP-C1B ATX12V 520W Power Supply
And all the other fun stuff.

Current Problem(s)









1) Anyone getting strange beep codes at start-up? I mean codes not listed in the Manual. However every time it still posts and boots WinXP just fine. I have had these combinations:
-long, short, long, short 7x
-long, long, short, long
-VERY long but unlike above it terminated at windows boot
-lately it does not even give the short beep which is supposed to indicate OK

Most times it is just fine and does the short beep.

2) Trying to overclock and starting off very slow and methodical as usual. Bios accepts no overclocking of FSB. As soon as I save and exit it goes through a series of 3 power downs then boots with normal Turbo defaults. My first change was to go from 266 to 270. That should have been doable without a Vcore change, shouldn't it?

3) I do not have the option to set the CPU multiplier higher than 9X as I have read many doing with the Q6600 and this board. I can set it lower. I have used the CTRL+F1 to show more settings. Is this only a feature of the F8b bios?

One thing I do have is all 6 USB ports occupied
External HD (plugged in not turned on usually), Zip Drive, 2 printers, RF Wireless receiver for Mouse and Keyboard, USB port replicator to monitor with 15n1 memory card reader.

From what I have been reading the problems posting after Overclock may be related to USB legacy issue. I'll be testing that but any other suggestions.

I only want a moderate overclock I can live with always on. Close to 3Ghz and stay air cooled would be nice.

Sounds like you need to jump in bios and *"disable" Smartfan*, also change the thermal warning default temperatures. The Smartfan will throttle the cpu hsf on and off automatically. It happened with me. You'll be good to go and your cpu fan will run all the time. The beep was a warning alerting you the fan wasn't on.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hansolo1* 
Ok... all excited putting together this system all purchased from Newegg as usual. Keep in mind my last system build (5 years ago) was probably when some of you were still in middle school. But I have digressed









I wish. 5 years ago, I was looking at the backside of my thirties. Now I'm looking ahead and seeing '50'. Yikes!

Quote:

Current system:









GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L Rev 2.0, bios F7
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 (still stock cooling)
GeIL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit
GIGABYTE GV-NX96T512H-B GeForce 9600GT 512MB
2X Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB SATA
ePOWER EP-520XP-C1B ATX12V 520W Power Supply
And all the other fun stuff.

Current Problem(s)









1) Anyone getting strange beep codes at start-up? I mean codes not listed in the Manual. However every time it still posts and boots WinXP just fine. I have had these combinations:
-long, short, long, short 7x
-long, long, short, long
-VERY long but unlike above it terminated at windows boot
-lately it does not even give the short beep which is supposed to indicate OK

Most times it is just fine and does the short beep.
Something very odd there (not that you haven't guessed that already). Try a couple things: make sure your voltage to your RAM is set to the factory recommended (default is 1.8 volts on this board).

Make sure your video card is seated properly and double check that you have your PCIe power connector (6 pin) attached to the card as well. Not having it connected is usually the cause of a very long beep on many boards.

Maybe check your PSU as well. I realize (or assume) it's new, but it's worth checking to make sure you didn't get a dud. I'm not familiar with that brand either, so don't know if it's reliable or not.

Quote:

2) Trying to overclock and starting off very slow and methodical as usual. Bios accepts no overclocking of FSB. As soon as I save and exit it goes through a series of 3 power downs then boots with normal Turbo defaults. My first change was to go from 266 to 270. That should have been doable without a Vcore change, shouldn't it?
Set Performance Enhance to Standard, not Turbo. See if that makes a difference. One thing to note: normal behavior for this board is for it to power down, then back up when you make a BIOS change. Not 3 times though.

Quote:

3) I do not have the option to set the CPU multiplier higher than 9X as I have read many doing with the Q6600 and this board. I can set it lower. I have used the CTRL+F1 to show more settings. Is this only a feature of the F8b bios?
The Q6600 is locked at a 9x multiplier. You cannot go higher, only lower. I don't know where you've been reading that people are getting a higher multiplier, but they're inaccurate reports as far as I'm aware.

Quote:

One thing I do have is all 6 USB ports occupied
External HD (plugged in not turned on usually), Zip Drive, 2 printers, RF Wireless receiver for Mouse and Keyboard, USB port replicator to monitor with 15n1 memory card reader.

From what I have been reading the problems posting after Overclock may be related to USB legacy issue. I'll be testing that but any other suggestions.
That may be something to investigate. Keep us updated.

Quote:

I only want a moderate overclock I can live with always on. Close to 3Ghz and stay air cooled would be nice.
Hopefully we'll be able to help you get your problems sorted and you'll be able to get your OC. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hansolo1* 
2) Trying to overclock and starting off very slow and methodical as usual. Bios accepts no overclocking of FSB. As soon as I save and exit it goes through a series of 3 power downs then boots with normal Turbo defaults. My first change was to go from 266 to 270. That should have been doable without a Vcore change, shouldn't it?

One thing I do have is all 6 USB ports occupied
External HD (plugged in not turned on usually), Zip Drive, 2 printers, RF Wireless receiver for Mouse and Keyboard, USB port replicator to monitor with 15n1 memory card reader.

From what I have been reading the problems posting after Overclock may be related to USB legacy issue. I'll be testing that but any other suggestions.

That sounds similar to what the problem I encountered was, although mine didn't go through 3 power downs. After saving and exiting BIOS, it would post, power down, and power back up with the FSB locked to default and memory multiplier back to AUTO. Try unlocking the FSB (checking enable on manually set FSB) and see if it can boot then, or if it still does the reboot. If it does, here is what I would recommend doing:

1) Unplug any USB devices you don't need to boot up (I was able to boot successfully by just unplugging my HDD, leaving in a wireless keyboard/mouse receiver and printer/scanner combo)

2) Disable com and serial ports in BIOS

3) Set all voltages and timings to automatic, and do a modest overclock like you tried above (just 3-4 notches). Sometimes if you are setting manual voltages, something can be incorrect that you're not aware of.

Let me know if any of those helps. A CMOS clear to restart at default never really hurts either







Something could've been changed inadvertently that you would never think to check.


----------



## ve9jmc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
well i dont no bro maybe its just vista, my old AMD brisbane hated vista and i could run XP beautifully

what i had to do was format my drive as well as reset the Cmos and remove the battert as well as unplug the PSU. after all that i was able to get my Over clock to show up again. then i made sure once i re-installed Windows Vista that my overclock remained. and it did.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ve9jmc* 
what i had to do was format my drive as well as reset the Cmos and remove the battert as well as unplug the PSU. after all that i was able to get my Over clock to show up again. then i made sure once i re-installed Windows Vista that my overclock remained. and it did.

sweet bro im sure that was a pain but im glad it worked out for you


----------



## jcharlesr75

I installed my new DS3L last night and have been folding in native 64-bit SuSE all night with no problem. With my crappy MSI it wouldnt make it through the night without rebooting. Also I havent had to add any voltage from the factory settings, but i had to add a little more(+.6v) memory to get my mem to the specified 2.2v(2.144 read). So far i am quite impressed with the systems stability and im going to slowly try adding more fsb till i get to 500mhz. There are some voltages that im not familiar with in the bios, they are probably just marked differently than on my MSI.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
I installed my new DS3L last night and have been folding in native 64-bit SuSE all night with no problem. With my crappy MSI it wouldnt make it through the night without rebooting. Also I havent had to add any voltage from the factory settings, but i had to add a little more(+.6v) memory to get my mem to the specified 2.2v(2.144 read). So far i am quite impressed with the systems stability and im going to slowly try adding more fsb till i get to 500mhz. There are some voltages that im not familiar with in the bios, they are probably just marked differently than on my MSI.

That is good to hear. I hope it works out well for you. I don't think you can beat this board for the price.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I has proved already that you cant. The MSI board is equal in features for 40 bucks more(when i bought it originally). I think the key here is better power management. There are more capacitors and they are of better quality. Im quite curious to see how much i can get out of this thing with out killing it totally...


----------



## losttsol

The only real complaint on this board is the vdroop under load. That is not that big a deal until you get way up there with your voltage. I run 1.48125v in BIOS which gives me 1.36v in CPU-Z so there is a decent gap there, but it stays there stable under load which is the main thing.


----------



## jcharlesr75

The MSI had really bad droop too, i got a feeling its more the bad parts(caps) than anything else. I updated the bios a few times and the droop got better, but i couldnt add more than 1.42v to the cpu, then under load it would crap out and there wasnt anything that i could do about it. Im sure that the power regulation was just not there at all.


----------



## madroxinide

How do I control fans that I plug into this board?


----------



## losttsol

You need to download a program like speedfan in order to set speeds.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


I installed my new DS3L last night and have been folding in native 64-bit SuSE all night with no problem. With my crappy MSI it wouldnt make it through the night without rebooting. Also I havent had to add any voltage from the factory settings, but i had to add a little more(+.6v) memory to get my mem to the specified 2.2v(2.144 read). So far i am quite impressed with the systems stability and im going to slowly try adding more fsb till i get to 500mhz. There are some voltages that im not familiar with in the bios, they are probably just marked differently than on my MSI.


The stock memory voltage on this board is 1.8V, so you should only have to add +.4V to get it to 2.2V. Be careful with your voltages


----------



## madroxinide

I have speedfan....Whenever I chance any settings in the "config" portion, nothing changes.


----------



## dranom

can i set timings on this board or is it automatic? i just got this for a build coz its darn cheap. 50 bucks


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranom*


can i set timings on this board or is it automatic? i just got this for a build coz its darn cheap. 50 bucks


You can leave them on Auto or set them yourself (I recommend setting them yourself, as the board will set them way too loose). To do so yourself, while on the main BIOS screen, hit CTRL +F1. Then go to M.I.T. and you'll be able to access the advanced timings.


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


You can leave them on Auto or set them yourself (I recommend setting them yourself, as the board will set them way too loose). To do so yourself, while on the main BIOS screen, hit CTRL +F1. Then go to M.I.T. and you'll be able to access the advanced timings.


i got it. thanks for that bud!
does this board have a v-droop mod or something? coz the v-droop is crazy on this one.


----------



## Coelocanth

No v-droop mod for this board that I've seen. There was speculation that the new bios version was supposed to address it, but from what I've seen posted the F8a beta doesn't.


----------



## dranom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coelocanth*


No v-droop mod for this board that I've seen. There was speculation that the new bios version was supposed to address it, but from what I've seen posted the F8a beta doesn't.


yeah. ive loaded the F8a bios last night and it doesnt change anything
ive Oc'ed the e6600 i got to 3.5ghz and its still running as i type this for 10hrs.


----------



## rcf22

This board is pretty cheap, but $50 is still a steal. Great find


----------



## dranom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
This board is pretty cheap, but $50 is still a steal. Great find









yeah. the original owner just wanna get rid of it so i snatched it up.
if it doesnt have a V-droop problem then this is the best board for the price.


----------



## compguy999

i installed the drivers from the website and in recording my stereo mix is faded out like i cant control the volume

my only option is to unmute it then i have to control the volume through the one that says recording control, although turning this up makes the mic way too loud

is there a way to get stereo mix unfaded?


----------



## Dirtyerny

How would you go about updating the bios with a flash drive?


----------



## info

Quote:



Originally Posted by *info*


I will appreciate some suggestions on my OC with this board:

E2200 CPU with Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
OCZ 2x1GB DDR2 800 4-4-4-15

Here are some settings:
Mem multiplier: 2
PCIE frequency: 100MHz, 
DDR2 overvoltage: +0.3 (or +0.4)

Then I tried a whole LOT of combinations of vcore, CPU multipliers, and FSB. The best I can do is the following when I can just enter windows (didn't test the stability yet):
266MHz x 11 = 2.93GHz with 1.45 vcore with CPU temp (idle) 42 C.

This is very very frustrating. The stock speed of E2200 is 2.2Ghz. Somehow it looks like I can hardly push to 3GHz. I can't increase the FSB much. Any bus speed higher than 266MHz causes windows to freeze when booting.

Any suggestions or list of OC parameters are appreciated.


Again, for my system above, I have to use very high vcore to overclock. For example, the attached pictures show one setting by which I can just enter windows (but othos gives hardware failure after 1min). It's 323x9=2.9Ghz with 1.43vcore. Any lower vcore will not work







The temporture is good though (<25c idle).

I tried DDR2 800, 667. No difference. They are all 5-5-5-15 1.8v specs.

Is there anything else I can try? Thanks.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
The stock memory voltage on this board is 1.8V, so you should only have to add +.4V to get it to 2.2V. Be careful with your voltages









I checked the voltages after i changed them in the bios. With the +.4v and a reboot, the voltage only went up to 2.0v. My memory works at 2.2v so i put it up a little more until it read close to where it should be(2.144v). Everything seems to be working fine so im not worried about it so far. I am aware of the vdroop problems and i am keeping that in mind as i change the voltages.


----------



## happest

Hello all,

I am fairly new to overclocking and wanted to know is this system configuration is compatible, and what CPU speeds could/should see

MoBo: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 
Proc: Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz
Heatsink: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro
Ram: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
HD: 2 X Seagate 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb in Raid 0
Sound: On board
Video Card: EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16
OS: Windows XP Pro 32Bit


----------



## tkl.hui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny*


How would you go about updating the bios with a flash drive?


Download the bios you want to update to and load it onto the drive. Then head into bios and enter q-flash. I believe you press f8 if I remember correctly. Then just look through the drive options until you find where your bios is. Hit enter, follow instructions and it should flash flawlessly.

Good luck


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *info*


Again, for my system above, I have to use very high vcore to overclock. For example, the attached pictures show one setting by which I can just enter windows (but othos gives hardware failure after 1min). It's 323x9=2.9Ghz with 1.43vcore. Any lower vcore will not work







The temporture is good though (<25c idle).

I tried DDR2 800, 667. No difference. They are all 5-5-5-15 1.8v specs.

Is there anything else I can try? Thanks.


Sounds like you just got a bugger of an overclocker... not much you can do about that. If it takes a lot of vcore, it takes a lot of vcore.

There are rare situations I've seen where an increase in the FSB/MCH voltage takes the place of a large increase in vcore, so you might increase both of those a notch to be sure your motherboard isn't starved for juice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compguy999*


i installed the drivers from the website and in recording my stereo mix is faded out like i cant control the volume

my only option is to unmute it then i have to control the volume through the one that says recording control, although turning this up makes the mic way too loud

is there a way to get stereo mix unfaded?


This might be a question more appropriate to the audio forum... I don't think anyone that checks this thread regularly is much of an audiophilie.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


I checked the voltages after i changed them in the bios. With the +.4v and a reboot, the voltage only went up to 2.0v. My memory works at 2.2v so i put it up a little more until it read close to where it should be(2.144v). Everything seems to be working fine so im not worried about it so far. I am aware of the vdroop problems and i am keeping that in mind as i change the voltages.


Just curious, what softwares did you use to check your memory voltage? I've been wanting to do that for quite some time, but just never got around to looking for a program to do it with.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *happest*


Hello all,

I am fairly new to overclocking and wanted to know is this system configuration is compatible, and what CPU speeds could/should see

MoBo: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 
Proc: Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz
Heatsink: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro
Ram: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
HD: 2 X Seagate 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb in Raid 0
Sound: On board
Video Card: EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16
OS: Windows XP Pro 32Bit


Everything should be compatible no problem. I would recommend getting an 8800GTS 512mb or 8800GT instead of that GTS 320mb though... the 8800GTS 320mb is OLD, and doesn't perform nearly as well as the two options I suggested.

As far as what kind of CPU speeds you should expect... probably get at least a 3.6ghz on that processor with a little work. 4.0ghz for a one-time run if you're lucky.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *happest*


Hello all,

I am fairly new to overclocking and wanted to know is this system configuration is compatible, and what CPU speeds could/should see

MoBo: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 
Proc: Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz
Heatsink: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro
Ram: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
HD: 2 X Seagate 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb in Raid 0
Sound: On board
Video Card: EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16
OS: Windows XP Pro 32Bit


I have my E6750 running at 3.2GHz 24/7, look to bump that up to 3.4GHz today for my 24/7 clock. On Air, you should be able to get up to 3.8 for a one-time pretty easily. With water, 4.0GHz is obtainable.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


I have my E6750 running at 3.2GHz 24/7, look to bump that up to 3.4GHz today for my 24/7 clock. On Air, you should be able to get up to 3.8 for a one-time pretty easily. *With water, 4.0GHz is obtainable.*


...or a big box fan.


----------



## GeNjii-

Hi I am having some very frustrating problems with this board..

Here is a thread I have going on it.

It is with my PCI-Ex16 slot stuck at x1...
I have flashed the bios to f8a, upped northbridge voltages, and bumped the PCI-E frequency to 105.. all nothing

Is there anything in that secret ctrl + f1 menu for it? I have not done that yet and I'm not on my computer.

Thank you for any help


----------



## homestyle

What kind of FSB are you guys pushing with stock volts?

I'm at 450 FSB on stock volts ... 8 hours Orthos stable....460 and Orthos quits after a couple of hours.

With 0.1 volt increase across the board, what kind of FSB are you getting?


----------



## Outfitter540

homestyle, I ran a 420 fsb before I had to bump it up to get a higher OC. You should fill in your system specs also


----------



## pHreaksYcle

This may sound dumb, but which audio jack do I use from my 900 on this board? The HD or the AC?? Thx


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pHreaksYcle* 
This may sound dumb, but which audio jack do I use from my 900 on this board? The HD or the AC?? Thx

HD > AC


----------



## NP2H

In an effort to make life easier on Spike and to clean up this thread a bit, I've seen him an excel sheet with the recorded overclocks on the first post and a template for the rest. Please send either he or myself your information if you would like it to be updated.

It needs to include:

Member Name
Processor Model
Stock Speed (CPU)
OC Speed (CPU)
FSB
Multiplier
Vcore
CPUZ link
3dMark06/SuperPi scores (if you desire).

I am also working on re-vamping the main post, so if you have anything you'd like to add to the FAQ's and whatnot, let's try to keep people from posting the same question every page of the thread.

Thanks
NP2H


----------



## pHreaksYcle

Quote:



HD > AC


It takes both? Haha I'm so new at this shizz...thx


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pHreaksYcle*


It takes both? Haha I'm so new at this shizz...thx


HD = High Definition

High Definition = Good


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeNjii-* 
Hi I am having some very frustrating problems with this board..

Here is a thread I have going on it.

It is with my PCI-Ex16 slot stuck at x1...
I have flashed the bios to f8a, upped northbridge voltages, and bumped the PCI-E frequency to 105.. all nothing

Is there anything in that secret ctrl + f1 menu for it? I have not done that yet and I'm not on my computer.

Thank you for any help

Sounds like good reason for an RMA. Under default settings, your board should definitely NOT be doing that, so I doubt anything you can change in the BIOS would fix that problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homestyle* 
What kind of FSB are you guys pushing with stock volts?

I'm at 450 FSB on stock volts ... 8 hours Orthos stable....460 and Orthos quits after a couple of hours.

With 0.1 volt increase across the board, what kind of FSB are you getting?

470 FSB stock volts... not sure how far +.1v would take me though, I jumped straight to +.3v on my one-time run.


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Sounds like good reason for an RMA. Under default settings, your board should definitely NOT be doing that, so I doubt anything you can change in the BIOS would fix that problem.

Yep. I saw this very thing reported on another forum with the DS3R board. The guy tried everything he could think of and everything other forum members threw at him. The only thing that fixed it was a new board.


----------



## rcf22

Alright DS3L clockers, need your suggestions. I'm trying to max out my overclock, and I think I'm starting to hit the ceiling for stock voltages. I've been running at 3.2GHz (400MHz x 8) with stock voltages for a while. I bumped my FSB up to 420 and was unstable, so I raised my CPU voltage two notches (to 1.362) and it was still very unstable (failed 30 seconds into Orthos :\\ ).

My question is this: how many times should I raise the CPU voltage before I start trying other voltages, (FSB, MCH, DDR), and when I do the others, in what method should I increment them?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
Alright DS3L clockers, need your suggestions. I'm trying to max out my overclock, and I think I'm starting to hit the ceiling for stock voltages. I've been running at 3.2GHz (400MHz x 8) with stock voltages for a while. I bumped my FSB up to 420 and was unstable, so I raised my CPU voltage two notches (to 1.362) and it was still very unstable (failed 30 seconds into Orthos : ).

My question is this: how many times should I raise the CPU voltage before I start trying other voltages, (FSB, MCH, DDR), and when I do the others, in what method should I increment them?

I would try at least +.25v, if not +.5v before I would completely eliminate the vcore as the problem... at 420fsb, your board may need a little more voltage, but it sounds like it very well still could be your CPU.


----------



## rcf22

Ok, I'll bump it up to 1.400V and see how far that gets me. Thanks!


----------



## EGOvoruhk

I don't know if it has been mentioned, but not all of the links in the spreadsheet are actually links. I can't seem to click on lottsol's


----------



## rcf22

Alright, when you guys have a chance to update that spreadsheet:

Cpu-Z Validation:


SuperPi: 14.117s









I'm not going to bother running 3DMark, because my video card will just get destroyed







I ran it once, and I don't think I hit 1,000, lulz. but...

Wheee 3.8 gigs!


----------



## smokinbonz

Any of you guys had memory issues in the past? Im having some issues im trying to get my finger on. I have seen my post hang on the memory test has anyone else?? is it fairly normal or not at all.

Long story short ive been having alot of serious problems , just after restoring from an image all seemed ok , couple of restarts, still ok , leave it idle <10 minutes stuck in a rebooting loop.

t ook 1 stick of ram out and turned it on. it hung on the memtest so i turned it off then took the other one out and replaced it with the first one i removed. Its running right now. Im just looking for suggestions and help please. Thanks

BTW i am running stock rught now ram auto


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokinbonz* 
Any of you guys had memory issues in the past? Im having some issues im trying to get my finger on. I have seen my post hang on the memory test has anyone else?? is it fairly normal or not at all.

Long story short ive been having alot of serious problems , just after restoring from an image all seemed ok , couple of restarts, still ok , leave it idle <10 minutes stuck in a rebooting loop.

t ook 1 stick of ram out and turned it on. it hung on the memtest so i turned it off then took the other one out and replaced it with the first one i removed. Its running right now. Im just looking for suggestions and help please. Thanks

BTW i am running stock rught now ram auto

Well, if it doesn't work with one stick, and it does work with another, it's pretty obvious that you've got a bad stick of ram.









Ballistix have been failing left and right, or so I've heard.


----------



## smokinbonz

Have you seen a post like i have described ?
using memtest or something is it less likely to happen as a single stick as opposed to 2 sticks?im thinking it may not stress it enough?
At what point in memtest do you say they are good. 8-10 hrs or way earlier.

I appreciate the help Sgt spike, but please drop the sarcasm, Ive been having alot of problems and honestly its not that obvious and im looking for help trying to narrow this down.


----------



## Coelocanth

I don't think Spike meant it in a mean spirited way, but from what you're describing it looks like classic symptoms of a bad stick of RAM. The one that you took out that failed immediately looks like it's bad, so I'd try an RMA on that.

As for memtest: I believe most people let it go for several hours (I've seen some satisfied after 2 hours, but most say 4 to 8, I think). I wouldn't say it's less likely to happen with a single stick over two sticks per se, it's just that if you have a bad stick of RAM and you test both at the same time, the bad stick's going to cause failure eventually. If you test one at a time, then you'll know right off the get go whether that stick is a bad one or not.


----------



## Cvalley75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
Alright, when you guys have a chance to update that spreadsheet:

Cpu-Z Validation:


SuperPi: 14.117s









I'm not going to bother running 3DMark, because my video card will just get destroyed







I ran it once, and I don't think I hit 1,000, lulz. but...

Wheee 3.8 gigs!

What was your overclock for that 14.117 super pii? My quad at 3.2 is 16 sec's & change.


----------



## fjpod

I presume it is OK to jump in here with a question as I am using the DS3L. Does anyone have any suggestions on furthering my overclock? I seem to have maxed out.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fjpod*


I presume it is OK to jump in here with a question as I am using the DS3L. Does anyone have any suggestions on furthering my overclock? I seem to have maxed out.


Go to edit system and put in your specs. I will look like the rest of ours.


----------



## EGOvoruhk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcf22*


SuperPi: 14.117s










I must have something crazy wrong with my rig, because my Super PI is at 3m 38.500s for 1M


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk* 
I must have something crazy wrong with my rig, because my Super PI is at 3m 38.500s for 1M










Yeah, you got something seriously loopy happening there. My Superpi score is 14.157 seconds for 1M (see sig for system specs).


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cvalley75* 
What was your overclock for that 14.117 super pii? My quad at 3.2 is 16 sec's & change.

According to his CPU-z validation link it was 3.8 GHz. (I assume that was also when he did the Superpi run).


----------



## EGOvoruhk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coelocanth* 
Yeah, you got something seriously loopy happening there. My Superpi score is 14.157 seconds for 1M (see sig for system specs).

Yeah, I reverted back to my known stable, which is 3.4GHz, and I'm at 15 seconds even


----------



## letoan

Hi everyone,

How can I tell weather my RAM or CPU is causing the unstability?

I tried to run my Q6600 G0 at 378x9, 1.475v in bios, I set the RAM (2X1GB Corsair XMS2 6400) on 2.00, 1.8v, and timing to auto (5-5-5-17 I think). BIOS is F6. Boot to Windows Vista fine, ran prime95 for a few minutes and blue memory dump screen pop up and restart. Is this mean my RAM or CPU is bad?

I also tried to run this thing at 400x8, it just freeze at the memory test/post screen. Anyone have this problem as well?

I realized that the northbridge is hot as hell, is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cvalley75*


What was your overclock for that 14.117 super pii? My quad at 3.2 is 16 sec's & change.


Yes, that SuperPi run was at 3.8Ghz. I believe at 3.2Ghz I was in the mid 15's or low 16's, so similar to yours.


----------



## lenzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fjpod* 
I presume it is OK to jump in here with a question as I am using the DS3L. Does anyone have any suggestions on furthering my overclock? I seem to have maxed out.

Not only do I think your maxed out, but you vcore voltage is way high for a 45nm cpu. You'll get cpu degradation and possibly kill it running it up at 1.4v or higher. It can't take the voltage that the 65nm cpu's can.
Intel specs. it max around 1.365vc


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *letoan*


Hi everyone,

How can I tell weather my RAM or CPU is causing the unstability?

I tried to run my Q6600 G0 at 378x9, 1.475v in bios, I set the RAM (2X1GB Corsair XMS2 6400) on 2.00, 1.8v, and timing to auto (5-5-5-17 I think). BIOS is F6. Boot to Windows Vista fine, ran prime95 for a few minutes and blue memory dump screen pop up and restart. Is this mean my RAM or CPU is bad?

I also tried to run this thing at 400x8, it just freeze at the memory test/post screen. Anyone have this problem as well?

I realized that the northbridge is hot as hell, is this normal?

Thanks


You can use Prime95 with Small FFT's test to torture test your processor, and Memtest (theres one built into windows) to test your RAM. I've got a feeling that your VCORE isn't high enough. At 400x9 I have to set mine at 1.55 in BIOS (1.505 Actual Vcore idle).

Your memory voltage should be 1.9v with 5-5-5-12 timing, multiplier at 2.00.


----------



## GoOffroad

This is what I got so far. E8400 stable at 3.6ghz on stock vcore. I have the memory linked 1:1 like everybody says but it changes the timings from the stock specs of 4-4-4-12 for my Crucial 6400 Ballistix. Core Voltage is at 1.216v.

Gotta run orthos and see how it does. Seems very stable at 3.6ghz. If there's anything I should change let me know. Thanks


----------



## fireware

Does this board, with a XEON CPU, support Intel's Virtualization Technology?

Nvm. I found out that it does!


----------



## Dylan

well i just put mine on order from the egg and paired it with an E2180 , i also sent a message to gigabyte to verify if the northbridge has a thermal sensor


----------



## puzzledazn

Hey guys, I'm having a problem getting my Q6600 to a stable 3.6ghz. Can you guys tell me your vcore, fsb overvolt, mch overvolt, and pci-e overvolt. Thanks!


----------



## Boomstick68

Well, when I first bought this board, I didn't plan on setting up a raid arraybut now I want to do it. How are PCI raid controllers compared to onboard controllers. If I can buy a good PCI raid controller I'll keep this board, otherwise, I'm looking at buying the DS3R. Can someone recommend a good raid controller?


----------



## toricred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


I checked the voltages after i changed them in the bios. With the +.4v and a reboot, the voltage only went up to 2.0v. My memory works at 2.2v so i put it up a little more until it read close to where it should be(2.144v). Everything seems to be working fine so im not worried about it so far. I am aware of the vdroop problems and i am keeping that in mind as i change the voltages.


I'm seeing the same thing. I see it in the PC Health screen in BIOS. Should I stick with +.4 or get the health screen to read as close as possible to 2.2v?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm seeing the same thing. I see it in the PC Health screen in BIOS. Should I stick with +.4 or get the health screen to read as close as possible to 2.2v?


You can use HWMonitor to check your actual DDRv.


----------



## Ralph Louie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


You can use HWMonitor to check your actual DDRv.


Mine reads 1.98v in hwmonitor with +.3v... with +.4v it's only up to 2.03v.... should I go +.5v or +.6v???

Well with +.6v it's at 2.18v-2.19v.. so I guess I'm leaving it there.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ralph Louie*


Mine reads 1.98v in hwmonitor with +.3v... with +.4v it's only up to 2.03v.... should I go +.5v or +.6v???

Well with +.6v it's at 2.18v-2.19v.. so I guess I'm leaving it there.


mine at +.6 is at 2.26 in HWMoniter and its the only way i can get it stable so ive had it there for about 2 weeks and no problems


----------



## toricred

I've been trying to keep it as close to, but just under 2.2v. Is it alright to go slightly above (i.e., 2.21v)? If I go to +.6, that's where I end up. I'm having some problems getting anything above 3.2 (9x355) stable.


----------



## caliryder

Ok i have been going through this thread for some time now and I can't seem to figure out what is wrong. I have this board with the Q6600 and now that my water system is in i am starting my over clocking. At least i thought i was. I have some background in over clocking AMD's but this is my first Intel.
But to start of I have disabled the C1E and went and enabled the CPU host so i can mess with the FSB. Every time i try to boot with it enabled it automatically disables it on STOCK settings (9x266). Is there something else i need to disable before i start over clocking?
Thanks for the help

BTW Hello to everyone here. My name is Jake, i usually cruise Hardforums and extreme. This seems like a nice forum I will checking this out a lot more.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caliryder*


Ok i have been going through this thread for some time now and I can't seem to figure out what is wrong. I have this board with the Q6600 and now that my water system is in i am starting my over clocking. At least i thought i was. I have some background in over clocking AMD's but this is my first Intel. 
But to start of I have disabled the C1E and went and enabled the CPU host so i can mess with the FSB. Every time i try to boot with it enabled it automatically disables it on STOCK settings (9x266). Is there something else i need to disable before i start over clocking?
Thanks for the help

BTW Hello to everyone here. My name is Jake, i usually cruise Hardforums and extreme. This seems like a nice forum I will checking this out a lot more.


goto the advanced bios section and disable C1E, EIST, (pretty much all of the options cept Visuialization and the memory option)


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I've been trying to keep it as close to, but just under 2.2v. Is it alright to go slightly above (i.e., 2.21v)? If I go to +.6, that's where I end up. I'm having some problems getting anything above 3.2 (9x355) stable.


my memory runs a little hot but it never crashes or BSOD at 3.3 and im at +.6 just if ur case is cool it should be fine im guessing though


----------



## caliryder

I got it , it was the USB legacy. Much better got it to 3.6 a little unstable but im there. further testing this week.


----------



## crackzattic

sweet bro good luck cant get mine past 3.3 cuz of my stupid memory


----------



## RunFast

I know this board does not support RAID...

The only bottleneck now is my slow 7200 drive...would love to up
that to 2 drives in RAID 0 preferbly, or just buy Raptor 10,000 rpm..

but I heard somewhere you can buy a card (PCI-e?) adapter
to make RAID possible on this board..Anybody know?

RTU! (ready to upgrade)

Thanks and

Aloha!


----------



## caliryder

ok i have a new question. I have been adjusting the Vcore Voltage to get a stable setting. Well Speedfan and CPU-Z are showing a lower core voltage than i have set. The only accurate volt reading is on speedfan's Vcore2. I have it set right now to 1.87 but CPU-Z and Vcore1 read 1.23? Any ideas?


----------



## cptjharkness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RunFast*


I know this board does not support RAID...

The only bottleneck now is my slow 7200 drive...would love to up
that to 2 drives in RAID 0 preferbly, or just buy Raptor 10,000 rpm..

but I heard somewhere you can buy a card (PCI-e?) adapter
to make RAID possible on this board..Anybody know?

RTU! (ready to upgrade)

Thanks and

Aloha!










Yeah i have a pci-e sata RAID card that supports up to 4 sata drives in RAID 0,1,0+1 and 5. It is very handy for this mobo and wasn't huge money, it cost me Â£35GBP (about$60us) from www.overclockers.co.uk. There are lots around but look around first as some of the cheap ones (like on ebay) have issues and can limit your speeds and bandwidth alot. Also i think that pci-e x1 or x4 is a better option over the cheaper pci ones out there as the pci-e ones have more bandwidth over the pci ones (i think).
Mine works very well and i get some very nice speeds with 4x 36gb raptors in RAID 0. Im no expert so i don't know how these cards compare to on board RAID but i have heard that some of them perform better. 
Good luck.


----------



## madroxinide

Question, would increasing my pci-e frequency by about 5mhz be bad for my board? I read in another thread that a user got an increase of performance (3dmark06) by increasing his pci-e freq from 100 to 105mhz.


----------



## toricred

I tried a different stick of cheap memory I had laying around and got to 3.2 easily. I should probably leave well enough alone, but I just can't. If I'm going to replace my memory, I'd like to do it with good DDR2-800 memory. Any recommendations on a good brand? I'm looking at OCZ Gold, Corsair XMS2, or AData. Which would be best?


----------



## psilocybn

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
Q6600 G0
G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK 
EVGA 8800 GTS G92
Tuniq Tower
Vista Ultimate x64
1920x1200
3DMARK06= 13,961
https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion...asp?ID=5559405

FSB= 400
CPU Multiplier = 9 (3.6ghz)
vcore= 1.505 (says 1.440v in cpuz, not sure why)

Memory Multi SPD= 2.0 (800/800)
CAS= 4
DRAM RAS# Delay=4
DRAM RAS# Precharge=4
TRAS= 12

Playing Bioshock the cores are 52C or so, running prime95 they peak out at 59C

Initial memtest and prime95 tests seem ok

I plan to run some tests overnight tonight (still deciding which ones)

Also, reading up on any additional BIOS settings I should change.


----------



## Dylan

OCZ gold is good stuff for overclocking


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I tried a different stick of cheap memory I had laying around and got to 3.2 easily. I should probably leave well enough alone, but I just can't. If I'm going to replace my memory, I'd like to do it with good DDR2-800 memory. Any recommendations on a good brand? I'm looking at OCZ Gold, Corsair XMS2, or AData. Which would be best?


man i went with crucial when i got this board and got 2 bad sets and hated it but im gonna stick with my GSkill


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psilocybn*


Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
Q6600 G0
G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK 
EVGA 8800 GTS G92
Tuniq Tower
Vista Ultimate x64
1920x1200
3DMARK06= 13,961
https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion...asp?ID=5559405

FSB= 400
CPU Multiplier = 9 (3.6ghz)
vcore= 1.505 (says 1.440v in cpuz, not sure why)

Memory Multi SPD= 2.0 (800/800)
CAS= 4
DRAM RAS# Delay=4
DRAM RAS# Precharge=4
TRAS= 12

Playing Bioshock the cores are 52C or so, running prime95 they peak out at 59C

Initial memtest and prime95 tests seem ok

I plan to run some tests overnight tonight (still deciding which ones)

Also, reading up on any additional BIOS settings I should change.


from what i understand i wouldnt raise ur VCore past 1.5 on a Q6600 and there is a voltage drop when reading in windows with this board thats why cpuz reads different but congrats on 3.6 i cant get past 3.3


----------



## HauntSheep

Looks like Q6600 @3.6GHz is pretty common with this board, good thing im getting one =D


----------



## HauntSheep

I thought the Q6600 G0 SLACR had a Multiplier of 8

Meaning ya gotta have 450FSB X 8 to get 3.6GHz


----------



## PGT96AJT

nope, 9x multi


----------



## HauntSheep

Thats perfect, 3.6GHz gives us 400MHz RAM on a 1:1 Ratio









Is it possible to change the ratio's on the DS3L?

So i can have like a 5:4 ratio, so my RAM runs @ 500MHz or summin...bleh maths


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HauntSheep*


Thats perfect, 3.6GHz gives us 400MHz RAM on a 1:1 Ratio









Is it possible to change the ratio's on the DS3L?

So i can have like a 5:4 ratio, so my RAM runs @ 500MHz or summin...bleh maths


Yes, but I can't remember the ratios off the top of my head.


----------



## Boomstick68

I need to make a decision soon on buying the DS3R or keeping this board and going with a raid card. If someone has any experience with a card with this board please chime in.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*


I need to make a decision soon on buying the DS3R or keeping this board and going with a raid card. If someone has any experience with a card with this board please chime in.










I'd highly recommend a dedicated PCI card rather than the onboard Raid. Dedicated cards generally give better performance.

Anyway, I can't remember the exact model, but I used to use an Sil SATA RAID card in my rig. I think it was the 3112, but can't remember for sure. Just look for a cheaper card on newegg that has good reviews, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## cptjharkness

I have a dedicated card controlling my RAID on this board and i think it works very well and better than previous boards i have had with on board RAID. I have a 4 way Sil card like SgtSpike above and agree with him 100%. Much better way to go and you cant go wrong.
Also gives you a nice little extra RAID bios separate to your main bios where you can quick format drives and set them up into which raid set up you want. Also some nice software utility's.
Good luck!


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cptjharkness*


I have a dedicated card controlling my RAID on this board and i think it works very well and better than previous boards i have had with on board RAID. I have a 4 way Sil card like SgtSpike above and agree with him 100%. Much better way to go and you cant go wrong.
Also gives you a nice little extra RAID bios separate to your main bios where you can quick format drives and set them up into which raid set up you want. Also some nice software utility's.
Good luck!


How much does one of those cost?


----------



## Dylan

just got my reply from gigabyte about the northbridge :

reply

There are no sensor on the NB

i thought there was one?


----------



## happest

Please correct me if I am wrong but I thought the DS3L board could not use the PCI-Express 2.0 cards? and what is the major difference between the two? I was thinking on upgrading from EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 320MB PCI Express x16 to







EVGA 640-P2-N829-AR GeForce 8800GTS 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 ($259.99) or EVGA 512-P3-N841-AR GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 ($269.99) Both are in the same price bracket

is having more OB ram (640 Vs 512) better that the new G92 chipset?








Im dazed and confused


----------



## PGT96AJT

The new G92 GTS will blow the old one out of the water. I score about 2,000 more 3d marks with my 8800GT then my 8800GTS 640. And I have used both in this board so they are backwards compatible.


----------



## happest

Will the Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 Allendale 2.4GHz 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 reach 3.00GHz with out much trouble with stock cooler on the DS3L

I'm making a buddy budget online poker box and am trying to squeeze a little more out of it.

Mobo: GA-P35-DS3L
Ram: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 1066
CPU: E4600 Allendale 2.4GHz 2MB L2 Cache
Cooler: Stock Intel
HD: Seagate 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb
Video Card: GeForce 7200GS 256MB 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16








Sound Card: Onboard
OS: XP Pro


----------



## happest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


The new G92 GTS will blow the old one out of the water. I score about 2,000 more 3d marks with my 8800GT then my 8800GTS 640. And I have used both in this board so they are backwards compatible.


so you are saying the new G92 chipset is better than having more ram, Right??


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *happest*


so you are saying the new G92 chipset is better than having more ram, Right??


It appears so from current benchmarks. You can compare the two cards specs here

The 640 is only better in memory bandwidth because it has a larger memory interface of 320 bit over the 256bit of the new G92 GTS.


----------



## Outfitter540

yepper, the 512 gts is the way to go!

Anyways about the raid, what raid cards are you guys using? I have been considering raid for storage and as such will just use vista as the controller (software RAID). Anyone else doing this?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
just got my reply from gigabyte about the northbridge :

reply

There are no sensor on the NB

i thought there was one?

Wow, big news to me. I've been told by several people that the NB has a sensor, and that it shows up as one of the temps in Speedfan, etc. Hmmm... how do we know how hot it is getting?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happest* 
Please correct me if I am wrong but I thought the DS3L board could not use the PCI-Express 2.0 cards? and what is the major difference between the two? I was thinking on upgrading from EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 320MB PCI Express x16 to







EVGA 640-P2-N829-AR GeForce 8800GTS 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 ($259.99) or EVGA 512-P3-N841-AR GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 ($269.99) Both are in the same price bracket

is having more OB ram (640 Vs 512) better that the new G92 chipset?








Im dazed and confused









Any board with the P35 chipset has PCI-E 2.0. This includes the DS3L.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *happest* 
Will the Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 Allendale 2.4GHz 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 reach 3.00GHz with out much trouble with stock cooler on the DS3L

I'm making a buddy budget online poker box and am trying to squeeze a little more out of it.

Mobo: GA-P35-DS3L
Ram: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 1066
CPU: E4600 Allendale 2.4GHz 2MB L2 Cache
Cooler: Stock Intel
HD: Seagate 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb
Video Card: GeForce 7200GS 256MB 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16








Sound Card: Onboard
OS: XP Pro

I'd say 2.8ghz is a safer number than three, but you could probably reach 3.0 no problem with decent case cooling. Just gotta try and find out. I'm running my E4300 @ 3.15ghz on the stock cooler, but it's up around 50c idle, and 65c load. Depends on what temps you feel are "safe".

IMO, if you're building this system for your friend, I would try and convince him to buy a cooler, at least the AC7 ($19.99). It'll help a ton getting a decent OC out of that chip. On the other hand, if all he's doing is playing online poker, it should be just fine the way it is.


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
I'd highly recommend a dedicated PCI card rather than the onboard Raid. Dedicated cards generally give better performance.

Anyway, I can't remember the exact model, but I used to use an Sil SATA RAID card in my rig. I think it was the 3112, but can't remember for sure. Just look for a cheaper card on newegg that has good reviews, can't go wrong with that.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *cptjharkness* 
I have a dedicated card controlling my RAID on this board and i think it works very well and better than previous boards i have had with on board RAID. I have a 4 way Sil card like SgtSpike above and agree with him 100%. Much better way to go and you cant go wrong.
Also gives you a nice little extra RAID bios separate to your main bios where you can quick format drives and set them up into which raid set up you want. Also some nice software utility's.
Good luck!

Thanks for the info, instead of getting the DS3R, I ordered the following card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16816150018. I have 2 brand new Seagate SATA II 320's waiting for raid 0.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomstick68* 
Thanks for the info, instead of getting the DS3R, I ordered the following card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16816150018. I have 2 brand new Seagate SATA II 320's waiting for raid 0.









Nice, that'll be a great setup!


----------



## Outfitter540

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Any board with the P35 chipset has PCI-E 2.0. This includes the DS3L.

Actually the DS3L has PCI-E 1.1 (16x), which is backwards compatible with PCI-E 2.0. I am running a PCI-E 2.0 card on my DS3L but the board is only capable of 16x speeds.


----------



## madroxinide

Would increasing my pci-e speed by 5mhz to damage anything? I have an 8800gt.


----------



## rcf22

I've always heard you are supposed to leave that locked at 100MHz. I don't know what would happen, but I would imagine nothing good... If you want to overclock it, change the speeds in Rivatuner or something, but not the bus speed.

btw, why on earth would you need to overclock a system to play poker online? Last time I checked, they weren't too graphics or processor intensive...


----------



## happest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
btw, why on earth would you need to overclock a system to play poker online? Last time I checked, they weren't too graphics or processor intensive...

why does man climb mountains? Because he CAN


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outfitter540* 
Actually the DS3L has PCI-E 1.1 (16x), which is backwards compatible with PCI-E 2.0. I am running a PCI-E 2.0 card on my DS3L but the board is only capable of 16x speeds.

I stand corrected.







I read somewhere that the P35 chipset always came standard with PCI-E 2.0, but I guess whoever said that was wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madroxinide* 
Would increasing my pci-e speed by 5mhz to damage anything? I have an 8800gt.

Nope. You don't want to go more than 110mhz on the PCI-E bus though, or you'll risk data corruption on your HDDs. Also, it almost never increases performance, but go for it and see what happens.


----------



## D.J.S.

P35 is pci-e1.1 the x38 is the first chipset with pci-e 2.0
So no p35 boards have v 2.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D.J.S.* 
P35 is pci-e1.1 the x38 is the first chipset with pci-e 2.0
So no p35 boards have v 2.

You sure about that?
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06...ports_pcie_2/1


----------



## Schroedinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
I stand corrected.







I read somewhere that the P35 chipset always came standard with PCI-E 2.0, but I guess whoever said that was wrong.

Nope. You don't want to go more than 110mhz on the PCI-E bus though, or you'll risk data corruption on your HDDs. Also, it almost never increases performance, but go for it and see what happens.









Actually, my understanding is that Nvidia 9-Series GPU's now scale almost linearly with PCI bus speed; the 9600GT wis near 20% faster at PCI=120, etc. This is obviously new, and obviously doesn't help our friend with the 8800gt (like me) but it's interesting. It also probably means that the next generation of 3dmark records will be on Nvidia chipsets running 140mhz PCIE buses.

And Now for My Own Question:

Which settings in the BIOS conform to tRD? Is that "Static read", under the memory timings, or is "Performance Enhancer" hiding this setting behind its silly "Standard/Turbo/Extreme" language.


----------



## Dylan

okay got my E2180 and DS3l today and im at 2.4Ghz with a 60mm fan on my NB htsink to help cool it

i have Core temp and Real temp both installed , coretemp reports 48C and realtemp will say 58C ... which one should i believe?


----------



## Odyn

Hey, theres no way im looking thru all 161 pages to find the answer to this...

But im looking to put 8GB of ram into this mobo, will it be stable? And does anyone recommend a certain RAM to put in?







Im gonna marry it to a Q6600 if it matters.


----------



## losttsol

Sorry to say I'll be leaving this group as a member. My DS3L caught fire as you can see in a re-creation picture I took in my sig. I'm upping to an X38 this time around. Those voltage regulators at the top of your MB will get hot, so make sure you have a side or top case fan blowing over them, especially if you take your voltage pretty high.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Not trying to be a dick but I don't like people being lazy.

Did you know of the handy little tool that lets you search this thread only?


----------



## Odyn

Hahahaah oh wow i didnt even know! lmao ty


----------



## Odyn

Ok, so i searched thread and it didnt reveal anything -- so anyone have any setups that use 8GB of ram and this mobo??


----------



## Bretts

great board.


----------



## daggerNC

Awesome thread all - many thanks for all the good info and guidance it provides.

OK - I'm a noob as far as Intel based CPUs and mobo's go - this is my first Intel rig. I've been an AMD fan boy from my very first PC purchase until now - but the siren call of the Intel Q6600 was too much for me to resist any longer. The Phenom came up short here when AMD had the chance to do one better, so I voted my my dollars. I'll go back because I'm sure AMD took notice of my action and will get their act back togther









There are a few things with this mobo that still leaves me a bit confused/uncertain after reading (most) of this thread, so I'm looking for some confirmation of what I've got and my settings, readings, etc. and any further guidance if I should be doing something different. In my Sig area I have most of my build identified. I THINK I got a decent Q6600 [G0 stepping, SLACR) (OK, they're ALL decent!) that's running with good voltages and settings and temps. I've had the system running with no hickups for a good 3 weeks now, with an OC to 3.2GHz. But I do see what I believe many have identified as voltage droop, and this is one of the areas that's not clear what voltage settings are good and what's real on what monitoring tools.

My settings are:
Robust Graphics Booster - Auto
CPU Clock - 8x
CPU Host Frequency - 400
PCI Express - 100
CIA2 - Disabled
Performance Enhance - Standard
System Mem. Multiplier - 2.00
DDR OverVoltage - +0.4v
PCIE, FSB, (G)MCH - all Normal
CPU Voltage Control - 1.2500
Note: Normal CPU Vcore states 1.2375
My RAM is 2x1Gig of Patriot Extreme PC2 6400 that I have set to 4-4-4-12-2T with a 2.2v SPD rating. At these settings I've run MemTest, 3DMark06 and Orthos for over 9 hours and my son has done lots of Battlefield gaming (he loves this rig) without a single failure. Pretty stable.

But, the tools show me funny things with the voltages. I'm running the f8a BIOS, and PC Health Status shows vCore at 1.220v and DDR18V at 2.080v at idle. CPU-Z and Speedfan both align and show vCore at 1.20 and Speedfan shows vRAM at 2.08. Under load (like Orthos), vCore drops down to 1.17v and vRAM down to 2.06. I'm assuming this is the v-droop that is referenced here? So my big questions are am I really running at 3.2GHz with a slightly undervolted core even though the BIOS setting is 1.2500, the BIOS, CPU-Z and Speedfan all show ~1.200v (idle)?? And the droop down to 1.17v is accurate (and what appears to be "normal") for this mobo? If true, then this CPU seems to be a decent performer? Similar for the DDR - if the BIOS and Speedfan numbers are corrent, then running this RAM at this speed and settings is also under spec voltage (again that would make me happy).

Temps may be a question some have. Right now (Orthos has been running a while), the room temp is 70*F. Speedfan shows system temp of 40*C and CPU temp of 33*C (CPU 0,1,2,3 all say 28*C) at idle before I started up Orthos. With Orthos running for a while now the max CPU temp reads 50*C with a rare very short blip to 51* (again Core 0,1,2,3 read 45*C). If Speedfan is correct (?) then I believe my case/fans/CPU cooler/this Q6600 is doing a good job??

I also really like this new Palit 8800GT card. I have it clocked to 705/1005 and with the 3.2GHz CPU OC I get a 3DMark06 score of 14,585. I was blown away by this as my previous rig was an OC'd AMD x2 with OC'd 7900GS with a max score of 5,400!!

Thanks in adance for all comments on my settings and questions and any other setting suggestions you may have. Very happy with performance value of this motherboard/CPU combo!

Cheers.


----------



## Dylan

I just got my E2180 to 3.0Ghz on the below system







64C full load im happy


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Sorry to say I'll be leaving this group as a member. My DS3L caught fire as you can see in a re-creation picture I took in my sig. I'm upping to an X38 this time around. Those voltage regulators at the top of your MB will get hot, so make sure you have a side or top case fan blowing over them, especially if you take your voltage pretty high.

Wow... sorry to hear that. You're getting an RMA, right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Odyn* 
Ok, so i searched thread and it didnt reveal anything -- so anyone have any setups that use 8GB of ram and this mobo??

No, but here's Gigabyte's official list of compatible memory. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/...5-ds3l_1.0.pdf

Of course, there's many more modules that will work just fine for this board, but several 2GB sticks are mentioned, and I know members here have done 2x2GB on this board. You shouldn't have any problems with 4x2GB, and if you do, just up the voltage a bit.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *daggerNC* 
Awesome thread all - many thanks for all the good info and guidance it provides.

OK - I'm a noob as far as Intel based CPUs and mobo's go - this is my first Intel rig. I've been an AMD fan boy from my very first PC purchase until now - but the siren call of the Intel Q6600 was too much for me to resist any longer. The Phenom came up short here when AMD had the chance to do one better, so I voted my my dollars. I'll go back because I'm sure AMD took notice of my action and will get their act back togther









There are a few things with this mobo that still leaves me a bit confused/uncertain after reading (most) of this thread, so I'm looking for some confirmation of what I've got and my settings, readings, etc. and any further guidance if I should be doing something different. In my Sig area I have most of my build identified. I THINK I got a decent Q6600 [G0 stepping, SLACR) (OK, they're ALL decent!) that's running with good voltages and settings and temps. I've had the system running with no hickups for a good 3 weeks now, with an OC to 3.2GHz. But I do see what I believe many have identified as voltage droop, and this is one of the areas that's not clear what voltage settings are good and what's real on what monitoring tools.

My settings are:

Robust Graphics Booster - Auto
CPU Clock - 8x
CPU Host Frequency - 400
PCI Express - 100
CIA2 - Disabled
Performance Enhance - Standard
System Mem. Multiplier - 2.00
DDR OverVoltage - +0.4v
PCIE, FSB, (G)MCH - all Normal
CPU Voltage Control - 1.2500
Note: Normal CPU Vcore states 1.2375
My RAM is 2x1Gig of Patriot Extreme PC2 6400 that I have set to 4-4-4-12-2T with a 2.2v SPD rating. At these settings I've run MemTest, 3DMark06 and Orthos for over 9 hours and my son has done lots of Battlefield gaming (he loves this rig) without a single failure. Pretty stable.

But, the tools show me funny things with the voltages. I'm running the f8a BIOS, and PC Health Status shows vCore at 1.220v and DDR18V at 2.080v at idle. CPU-Z and Speedfan both align and show vCore at 1.20 and Speedfan shows vRAM at 2.08. Under load (like Orthos), vCore drops down to 1.17v and vRAM down to 2.06. I'm assuming this is the v-droop that is referenced here? So my big questions are am I really running at 3.2GHz with a slightly undervolted core even though the BIOS setting is 1.2500, the BIOS, CPU-Z and Speedfan all show ~1.200v (idle)?? And the droop down to 1.17v is accurate (and what appears to be "normal") for this mobo? If true, then this CPU seems to be a decent performer? Similar for the DDR - if the BIOS and Speedfan numbers are corrent, then running this RAM at this speed and settings is also under spec voltage (again that would make me happy).

Temps may be a question some have. Right now (Orthos has been running a while), the room temp is 70*F. Speedfan shows system temp of 40*C and CPU temp of 33*C (CPU 0,1,2,3 all say 28*C) at idle before I started up Orthos. With Orthos running for a while now the max CPU temp reads 50*C with a rare very short blip to 51* (again Core 0,1,2,3 read 45*C). If Speedfan is correct (?) then I believe my case/fans/CPU cooler/this Q6600 is doing a good job??

I also really like this new Palit 8800GT card. I have it clocked to 705/1005 and with the 3.2GHz CPU OC I get a 3DMark06 score of 14,585. I was blown away by this as my previous rig was an OC'd AMD x2 with OC'd 7900GS with a max score of 5,400!!

Thanks in adance for all comments on my settings and questions and any other setting suggestions you may have. Very happy with performance value of this motherboard/CPU combo!

Cheers.

Just a couple quick comments on this...

Yes, there is a vdrop (or misreported vcore) issue with this board. I'm reasonably certain it is a vdrop, not just a misrepresentation of the real voltage, so speedfan/bios/cpu-z should be correct.

Also, I read an article on this board, and for some reason the 1.8v is actually 2.08v, 1.9v = 2.12 or something, etc. 2.4v ends up at 2.38v if I remember correctly. So the memory voltages are slightly off on this board as well.

Speedfan (as long as you have one of the latest versions) is correct. Your temps are fine. Your processor is rated for up to 70c, so really, it should be absolutely safe to bring it up to 70c. 51c is not a problem at all.

And BTW, you do seem to have an excellent Q6600... running at 3.2ghz with 1.2v is always a good thing.


----------



## KaOSoFt

Hello there. I'm here because I need huge support on this.

Here is the information about my Q6600 G0 stepping:

BX80562Q6600SLACR - L737A716 - Packed 10/18/07

This is my VID, and also my idle temperatures using a Thermalright Ultima-90i + Zalman ZM-F3 120mmx25mm fan on the system stated in my signature:










The thing is, I haven't been able to overclock it. Wherever I just up it 60 MHz, it will just restart unexpected. I even overclocked it to 3.6 GHz once, and even passed eight Prime95 hours, and just when I opened Mozilla Firefox to post it on some forums, including this, puff, it restarted, and then it wouldn't even start Windows XP (but it POSTed perfectly).

I've tried all kind of configurations and all. I even lowered the multiplier to 8 (I was using 400x9), leaving the same core voltage in the BIOS (1.4v in BIOS, it would reach 1.296v in CPU-Z at full load), and it happened almost the same: it restarted when I started organizing the files to publish after it successfully passed Prime95 test.

Please, I need some help here. I'm not in the mood to change this board...

Do you advice me "against" automatic voltages? It's the only way it seems to work...

EDIT- RIGHT NOW, I'm running it at 3.2 GHz (400x8), with voltages on auto, C1E enabled, my RAM is running at 4-4-4-12 also on automatic voltages. If CPU-Z is correct, my vCore sets at 1.232v when running Prime95 (only two hours; I'll try eight tomorrow). I just wrote this paragraph, and I'd say everything is working fine. Oh, by the way, in SpeedFan, VCore2 shows as 2.00V. Should I assume this is my RAM voltage? It drops to 1.98V sometimes when running Prime95.

EDIT2- Nevermind, it restarted again when I tried to execute the Calculator.









Oh, and by the way, I love the way the first post is getting better and better. SgtSpike, I noticed you removed your comment about BIOS F8 reducing the amount of vDroop on this board. Why?







I'm using version F6 (it was F5).

My system specifications are on my signature. Thank you in advance.


----------



## EGOvoruhk

First, don't use automatic settings when overclocking. Find your stock settings and throw them in there, then start working on your overclock

Second, when overclocking, you should leave C1E off. Once you get stable, you can try to turn it back on if you so chose

Lastly, you were probably testing just small FTTs with Prime95, right? I'm willing to bet if you reverted your settings to whatever you had when you ran stable for 8 hours, and had it run in blend mode, that you would crash much sooner


----------



## EGOvoruhk

Has anyone figured out how to slipstream drivers for AHCI in XP? I saw the method on MSFN, I just hoped there was another way


----------



## Odyn

TY Spike! Your a life saver


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt*


Hello there. I'm here because I need huge support on this.

The thing is, I haven't been able to overclock it. Wherever I just up it 60 MHz, it will just restart unexpected. I even overclocked it to 3.6 GHz once, and even passed eight Prime95 hours, and just when I opened Mozilla Firefox to post it on some forums, including this, puff, it restarted, and then it wouldn't even start Windows XP (but it POSTed perfectly).

I've tried all kind of configurations and all. I even lowered the multiplier to 8 (I was using 400x9), leaving the same core voltage in the BIOS (1.4v in BIOS, it would reach 1.296v in CPU-Z at full load), and it happened almost the same: it restarted when I started organizing the files to publish after it successfully passed Prime95 test.


Although you're having a number of different problems it appears, I would advise you to check the link to another post in this thread in my signature. I was having an issue that I can best call a "double boot:" after saving some mild OC settings (as little as 1Mhz increase in FSB), the system would turn off and POST as normal. After the memory test stage, the system would shut down a second time, and boot into the OS as normal, but the OC settings were reset to default.

If that seems similar to what happened with you, please try out the different suggestions I put in that post. What ended up working for me was disconnecting my external USB hard drive while booting, then connecting it once it was booted into Windows.

Let me know if this helps, best of luck







This is the only problem I've encountered with an otherwise great board.


----------



## rcf22

I was going to include this int eh above post, but I also wanted to thank Sgt. Spike for putting up a great first post. You've made some great edits to it, I wish there was a way we could make everyone view that before skipping to page 162 and posting







Lots of useful information there.


----------



## daggerNC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Just a couple quick comments on this...

Yes, there is a vdrop (or misreported vcore) issue with this board. I'm reasonably certain it is a vdrop, not just a misrepresentation of the real voltage, so speedfan/bios/cpu-z should be correct.

Also, I read an article on this board, and for some reason the 1.8v is actually 2.08v, 1.9v = 2.12 or something, etc. 2.4v ends up at 2.38v if I remember correctly. So the memory voltages are slightly off on this board as well.

Speedfan (as long as you have one of the latest versions) is correct. Your temps are fine. Your processor is rated for up to 70c, so really, it should be absolutely safe to bring it up to 70c. 51c is not a problem at all.

And BTW, you do seem to have an excellent Q6600... running at 3.2ghz with 1.2v is always a good thing.









SgtSpike - thanks for the reply. Yes, I have the latest Speedfan version (4.33), though it doesn't get the +12, -12 and -5 voltages right. Wasn't sure about the "Performance Enhance" option which I left at "Standard" as the BIOS notes that is most stable when overclocking. It's nice to hear this seems to be a "good" Q6600 - this was the worst build I've had to date. I had a 650W screamer PSU with low 12v rails that I had to send back and spent more for the TT Toughpower (nice PSU though), and my first faulty WD hard drive. All's great now!


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt* 
Oh, and by the way, I love the way the first post is getting better and better. SgtSpike, I noticed you removed your comment about BIOS F8 reducing the amount of vDroop on this board. Why?







I'm using version F6 (it was F5).

The reason I had initially posted that F8 would fix the BIOS is that on another similar Gigabyte board (can't remember which one), the vdrop issue was fixed with BIOS F8, and I heard from someone else that the F8 BIOS for this board would also fix the same vdrop issue. Obviously, now F8 is out, and the vdrop issue still isn't fixed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcf22* 
I was going to include this int eh above post, but I also wanted to thank Sgt. Spike for putting up a great first post. You've made some great edits to it, I wish there was a way we could make everyone view that before skipping to page 162 and posting







Lots of useful information there.

All credit for the first post currently goes to NPH2. I just uploaded it. He's done a great job so far, and we will both continue to add to it as new issues arise.









BTW, I did a google search for "GA-P35-DS3L". Guess what's 4th down on the list?


----------



## Schroedinger

Anyone have a link to a full explanation of the F8a BIOS memory timings? As I mentioned above I'm trying to distinguich Static read delay and the Performance Enhancer function, which I have read in different places -both- apparently correspond to tRD.

Which of course would make no sense at all...


----------



## i2kdave

Has anyone had any trouble with this motherboard recognizing IDE drives? Back when I first got mine, I had an 80GB backup hard drive and a DVD burner connected to the IDE channel and sometimes it wouldn't recognize the DVD drive during bootup. I had read that optical drives could be troublesome when hooked to the same channel as a hard drive, and I wanted to upgrade to a SATA DVD burner anyway, so I got one and took out the old one, figuring that would take care of the problem. Now, occasionally during bootup it recognizes my main 160GB SATA drive and then it recognizes my backup drive _as the same type of drive_ (it's 80GB, not 160GB). When this happens, it takes several minutes to boot up and load windows. Today I finally just decided to take the IDE drive out altogether and use it as an external, but I would really like to know why I'm having this problem. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Were you setting the jumpers on the drives right? [Master, Slave, Cable Select]


----------



## i2kdave

Yeah, I checked those a dozen times. When I had both the hard drive and DVD drive hooked up, I tried it with the hard drive as master and DVD as slave, vice versa, and both on cable select. After I got rid of the old DVD drive, I had the hard drive set to "single or master."


----------



## EllisD

Hey everyone









Great thread, i have been reading it since i decided to make the jump to intel and decided on this board for my budget system. Great bang for the buck i must say. I have found my way around it pretty well so far, seeing as i havent touched an intel system since....well....forever, lol.

One thing that bothers me though, are the voltage values. I dont like the whole + value system with them essentially keeping the defaults hidden. Coming from a DFI board, i was able to set actual voltage numbers and verify them at checkpoints around the motherboard with a Digital Multimeter. I then did the same with the PSU voltages and compensated MBM5 (motherboard monitor) values so i would get correct values in windows.

My question is whether or not anyone knows the points on the motherboard to check the various voltages so i can see what im actually running at in comparison to what im setting in the BIOS, rather than put blind faith in the boards readings.

I have searched and searched but have not come up with anything.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Again, Great thread









Thanks.


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Also, I read an article on this board, and for some reason the 1.8v is actually 2.08v, 1.9v = 2.12 or something, etc. 2.4v ends up at 2.38v if I remember correctly. So the memory voltages are slightly off on this board as well.

Wait just right there, sire... Do you mean I had my RAM modules running at 2.08v at default, and doing +0.2v has only been damaging them?







I did that +0.2v since I thought the default voltage for RAM was 1.8v.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk* 
First, don't use automatic settings when overclocking. Find your stock settings and throw them in there, then start working on your overclock

Second, when overclocking, you should leave C1E off. Once you get stable, you can try to turn it back on if you so chose

Lastly, you were probably testing just small FTTs with Prime95, right? I'm willing to bet if you reverted your settings to whatever you had when you ran stable for 8 hours, and had it run in blend mode, that you would crash much sooner

Alright, I'm just running at stock now. I'll try what you say tomorrow, but I've already done it. As I said, I tried all kind of configurations, including the obvious ones after all the reading I've done.









If I do that blend test, you are expecting to be my RAM modules not working properly, right? I mean, I guess... when I installed them (before trying to overclock anything), I MemTest them, each module, and they were okay; eight hours each module. Perhaps they got damaged after doing +0.2v on them... we'll see.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
The reason I had initially posted that F8 would fix the BIOS is that on another similar Gigabyte board (can't remember which one), the vdrop issue was fixed with BIOS F8, and I heard from someone else that the F8 BIOS for this board would also fix the same vdrop issue. Obviously, now F8 is out, and the vdrop issue still isn't fixed.









Oh, man, but I thought you were talking about the official F8 release. The only one released is the beta. Anyways, let's hope something good comes out from a new beta version, or perhaps a good person on VR-Zone tells us the way to vMod our boards...









Thank you everybody.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EllisD* 
Hey everyone









Great thread, i have been reading it since i decided to make the jump to intel and decided on this board for my budget system. Great bang for the buck i must say. I have found my way around it pretty well so far, seeing as i havent touched an intel system since....well....forever, lol.

One thing that bothers me though, are the voltage values. I dont like the whole + value system with them essentially keeping the defaults hidden. Coming from a DFI board, i was able to set actual voltage numbers and verify them at checkpoints around the motherboard with a Digital Multimeter. I then did the same with the PSU voltages and compensated MBM5 (motherboard monitor) values so i would get correct values in windows.

My question is whether or not anyone knows the points on the motherboard to check the various voltages so i can see what im actually running at in comparison to what im setting in the BIOS, rather than put blind faith in the boards readings.

I have searched and searched but have not come up with anything.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Again, Great thread









Thanks.

I don't know the points to check - you might email Gigabyte support, and see if they'd be willing to help out (though I kind of doubt it). If you do figure it out, do post your findings as far as how accurate the voltage readouts on this board are, I'd be very curious to see that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt* 
Wait just right there, sire... Do you mean I had my RAM modules running at 2.08v at default, and doing +0.2v has only been damaging them?







I did that +0.2v since I thought the default voltage for RAM was 1.8v.









Oh, man, but I thought you were talking about the official F8 release. The only one released is the beta. Anyways, let's hope something good comes out from a new beta version, or perhaps a good person on VR-Zone tells us the way to vMod our boards...









Thank you everybody.









You shouldn't be damaging them... most memory will run just fine at 2.2v. It's 2.3v+ where you need to start worrying about damage...

And unfortunately, I doubt they'll add a major feature like voltage changes into a BIOS version that's already in beta. We can only hope they address the problem in a later version of the BIOS.


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


You shouldn't be damaging them... most memory will run just fine at 2.2v. It's 2.3v+ where you need to start worrying about damage...


So, I'm indeed running them at 2.2v if I set it to +0.2v in DDR2 voltage and it says 1.936v in BIOS?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt*


So, I'm indeed running them at 2.2v if I set it to +0.2v in DDR2 voltage and it says 1.936v in BIOS?










I run budget g-skill thats rated for 1.8v. I've used +0.5v before (not 24/7, but for a good bit of time) and it didn't damage the sticks (and that's 4x1gb) so I wouldn't be overly concerned unless you see some sort of performance degredation.


----------



## HauntSheep

Liking the new first post on this thread =)

Foxconn do a very similar board to the DS3L with an addition of MOFSET cooling and crossfire










http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=5&subcat=913

Think it also is a contender?

Its more expensive than the DS3L though, just an observation =)


----------



## shajbot

I don't like the colors though, they don't match, I mean yellow, green, and violet...?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
I don't like the colors though, they don't match, I mean yellow, green, and violet...?

You have looked at our motherboard, right?


----------



## shajbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
You have looked at our motherboard, right?









Yeah, they match. Yellow, red, orange, light green, blue.

The violet and light theme on the foxconn bump me out.

When I buy stuff, I make sure they look good, generally, as least for me.


----------



## rizorith

Is my motherboard bad? I've been building a new computer...

I have 2gbx2 g.skill ddr2-1000 pc8000 memory and i'm trying to overclock a e8400 on a gigabyte p35-ds3l motherboard. tuniq tower for cooling.

Even with the vcore up to 1.3 i can't go over 3.6ghz.

I tried pulling one of the sticks out and left the other in slot 1 and I can run prime for 15 mins. Adding the second stick to slot 3 and i can't even post. I tried swapping sticks and same thing. So I tried putting 1 stick in slot 2 and nothing in any other slots and its fine - 15 mins in prime. But if I put just 1 stick in slot 3 or 4 windows won't post. Does this mean that those slots aren't working right or is it normal for slots 3 & 4 to be pickier?


----------



## Unknownm

I can't seem to run a 7x or 6x muti on my CPU. Everytime I restart it the computer turns off than turns back on and turns back off and tuns back on and resets it's self to stock everything.

I gave the FSB and chipset 0.3v more voltage and nothing. I even ran stock FSB with 6x (1.2Ghz) and no boot.







.

UGH i'll never hit high FSBs


----------



## fionex

I love gigabyte boards kuz i've had one for 5 years and it's running like a server. this one on the other hand "DS3L" is a pain in my ass. The first one killed itself by trying to recover its own bios and somehow it failed. The funny thing is, I never did a bios update. At the point where I couldn't even see it posting, I just RMAed it. This one just gives me endless memory errors. Per pass, I get about 2 memory errors now after endless tweaking. I have crucial ballistix tracers @ 1066 MHz running at 5-5-5-15 with +0.4V (as crucial recommends).


----------



## HauntSheep

*P35D3SL

The Rainbow Board*

^.^


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HauntSheep* 
*P35D3SL

The Rainbow Board*

^.^

WORD.


----------



## HauntSheep

Does the DS3L Not readily accept PC8500 [1066Mhz] RAM?


----------



## Dylan

sig rig:

my e2180 has a habbit of when im doing say multiple anti malware scans at once , to slow down to 1800Mhz , like speedstep is enabled , but it is disabled

when it does this , the system will hang untill it speeds back up , and is very annoying , anyone know how ot get it to stop ?

speedstep: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt : Disabled


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HauntSheep*


Does the DS3L Not readily accept PC8500 [1066Mhz] RAM?


It's not rated for that by the manufacturer, but I think you'd be fine.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


sig rig:

my e2180 has a habbit of when im doing say multiple anti malware scans at once , to slow down to 1800Mhz , like speedstep is enabled , but it is disabled

when it does this , the system will hang untill it speeds back up , and is very annoying , anyone know how ot get it to stop ?

speedstep: Disabled
CPU Enhanced Halt : Disabled


From 3.0ghz to 1.8ghz? That is pretty unusual if you have the right stuff disabled. Could you post your MIT settings?


----------



## fionex

The manufacturer DOES rate it at 1066 MHz but it's not officially supported by the P35 Chipset. The board is OK, but your memory has to be extraordinary to run at 1066. I'm running at 1000 MHz and I still get errors 4-5 per memtest pass! The vdroop on this board is pretty rediculous. I'm running +0.6v for my board to even hit 2.2V on the DDR. Even then, it sometimes goes above 2.2 and below it as well


----------



## Dylan

ill go into the bios a bit later and take some pictures with the camera


----------



## madroxinide

Try restoring default bios, and then redoing everything from there. Overclock it again and disable the speed step again.


----------



## LAAkuma

I have Crucial Balistics 1066 ram, and the computer seems rock solid stable with my E6750 clocked to 3503 MHZ, but when I play a game, it crashes in like 10-15 minutes. Got to be a memory error.

I don't have any + to voltage on the ram at all. How do I read what voltage my ram is actually running at? is that in the bios or do I need software for that?

I read on here that my 2.2v default Crucial ram is really running at 1.8? Is that why it keeps crashing under games? So do I do +.2V to get to 2.0 volts and +.4 to get to +2.2 volts?

I bet that would solve the problem. But I want to verify what the ram voltage is before I do that, how do I do that please? Bios or software?
Anywhere know a good software that tells you all your voltages in windows?

Thank you, sincerely,

LAAkuma


----------



## HauntSheep

Sorry DS3L Kru, P5K-E is calling...


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HauntSheep* 
Sorry DS3L Kru, P5K-E is calling...

the P5K-E is a far better board and costs alot more , it is hard to compare the two


----------



## HauntSheep

Only costs bout Â£25 more =)


----------



## D.J.S.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
You sure about that?
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06...ports_pcie_2/1

How does that article prove anything in fact they show the roadmap of p35
with 16x pcie @ 8gb
also here
http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/P35/index.htm P35 with pcie 1.1

http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/X38/index.htm X38 with pcie 2.0

In fact it makes no sense why would xfire only work 16X and 8x on p35 if lanes
support 32X youd have more in 1 lane than the whole p35 can support in total.

So yeah I am very sure , I pay attention to details and the spec sheets
not what some BS article says.


----------



## shaolinsteez

Hi. This is my first post here on this great forum. Has anyone else tried out the newer F8b bios? I'm using it and just wanted to report that the Vdrop still exists with these.


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolinsteez*


Hi. This is my first post here on this great forum. Has anyone else tried out the newer F8b bios? I'm using it and just wanted to report that the Vdrop still exists with these.


Yep, that's right, the vDroop is still a problem with this motherboard. The only thing I've noticed about this new BIOS version is that you can use fractional multipliers. For example: 6.5, 7.5, 8.5, etc. Nice addition, but yeah, it's a shame vDroop is not their concern...


----------



## fionex

Just wanted everyone using this board to know that I got mine working after RMAing the first board because it killed itself and that Ballistix Tracers are not the best compatible ram to use on this board. I just swapped my ballistix tracers 1066MHz 5-5-5-15's for Kingston 1000 MHz 5-5-5-15's which run on tighter subtimings. SO in a sense, I didn't lose any performance because my subtimings are soooo much better. So far, these kingstons are working great.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HauntSheep*


Only costs bout Â£25 more =)


That's about US$50.... That's a lot more if you ask me. You're getting into a different range of mobo's. I would consider the DS3L a budget board, and that more of a midrange. If you want to compare to a Gigabyte P35 in that range, look at the DS3R or something more comparable in price.


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Also, I read an article on this board, and for some reason the 1.8v is actually 2.08v, 1.9v = 2.12 or something, etc. 2.4v ends up at 2.38v if I remember correctly. So the memory voltages are slightly off on this board as well.


So, is this a fact or not? I checked the voltages with other programs, and they were the same as the motherboard. I'll contact Gigabyte about this, just in case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EGOvoruhk*


Lastly, you were probably testing just small FTTs with Prime95, right? I'm willing to bet if you reverted your settings to whatever you had when you ran stable for 8 hours, and had it run in blend mode, that you would crash much sooner


Well, I did try something first:

I ran Prime95 in Small FFTs at default speed (2400 MHz, 266x9), with C1E, Thermal Monitor, and EIST disabled, and memory running in Â«AutoÂ» and Â«NormalÂ» voltage, and it passed. The memories said 450 MHz, 5-6-6-17, and 1.8v, according to CPU-Z. I then tried 2700 MHz (300x9), with the same settings, and again, everything worked flawlessly (that means eight whole hours). As soon as I get my new case and cooling system going, I'll try with the memories running at 4-4-4-10, 400 MHz, 2.0v.

Oh, and by the way, at both, default and overclocked speeds, idle voltage was 1.184v, and load 1.152v.

See you around.


----------



## ramodkk

Guys help! My mobo (P35-DS3L) won't make any changes I make on the BIOS! I'm trying to overclock and everything was going allright. I was stable at 2.7GHz. Then tried to go higher and last thing I did before it wouldn't make any changes was raise the CPU voltage to 1.5V...

I've tried with C1E, EIST and SmartFAN all turned on and I've tried turned off and nothing.


----------



## c230k

Just wondering for anyone who updated to F8b bios with E8400, are you guys getting the correct temperature reading or is it still off?

As for one of the previous posters, my board can use the pc8500 tracers right out of box, so I guess it can readily use PC8500. Hope it answers your question.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c230k*


Just wondering for anyone who updated to F8b bios with E8400, are you guys getting the correct temperature reading or is it still off?

As for one of the previous posters, my board can use the pc8500 tracers right out of box, so I guess it can readily use PC8500. Hope it answers your question.


I didn't know they released a new bios, I will upgrade tonight when i get home from work and let you know.


----------



## Schroedinger

Well, I managed to answer my own question about memory timings; I realized that if I got off my butt, downloaded Memset, and compared the numbers I would be able to figure out what all the things were. I'll post the full list for reference when I get home tonight. My OCing is not proceeding to any effect, unfortunately, my memory is fully stable at 1066 on a 5:8 divider but if I raise the FSB everything goes to pot no matter what I do. I'm stable at 333 FSB, but 340 drives the poor computer crazy. I tried 400x6, 2.4 Ghz, 1:1 DDR2 800 at my relaxed 1066 timings and that caused massive errors loading drivers in Windows.

Ugh. First OC's are more difficult than Advertised! Not giving up though. Going to try relaxing the secondary memory timings a bit. Probably going to try Memtest as well to see if it's a problem with that, and update to the F8b BIOS from F8a.


----------



## justadude

Hi all, thought I'd give you an update. By pushing the voltage all the way up to 1.51875 in bios (1.488 cpuz/1.456 load) I managed to push to 3GHz. So right now I'm running at 9x333 and 1/1. I do have a couple of quick questions though.
-Can I safely push the bios voltage past 1.5, so that the cpuz non load voltage is at 1.5 to try to push further?
-Can anyone think of any way for me to push my cpu a little higher without so much VC? (NP2H mentioned that he thought my memory was holding me back, they're DHN9Ls by crucial, running stock volts / timings 5-5-5-15, is that really the possible answer here? They're one pass of memtest stabe, I'll have to run it more later)
-Is there a way for me to change the command rate on the RAM on this board?

Thanks!


----------



## adam2323

i have this board i love it


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justadude* 
Hi all, thought I'd give you an update. By pushing the voltage all the way up to 1.51875 in bios (1.488 cpuz/1.456 load) I managed to push to 3GHz. So right now I'm running at 9x333 and 1/1. I do have a couple of quick questions though.
-Can I safely push the bios voltage past 1.5, so that the cpuz non load voltage is at 1.5 to try to push further?
-Can anyone think of any way for me to push my cpu a little higher without so much VC? (NP2H mentioned that he thought my memory was holding me back, they're DHN9Ls by crucial, running stock volts / timings 5-5-5-15, is that really the possible answer here? They're one pass of memtest stabe, I'll have to run it more later)
-Is there a way for me to change the command rate on the RAM on this board?

Thanks!

Yes. keep it under 1.5

I think there is a differnt reason you cannot get to 3ghz, I have and most everyone has gotten their 2180 to 3ghz with stock if not close to stock voltage for me it was 1.34V

I dunno the last one, sorry


----------



## niCe99

quick question

*would occupying all of the ram slots with ram hinder an overclock?*

i currently have all the ram slots occupied with 2x4gb g.skills to make a total of 8gb


----------



## Schroedinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramodkk* 
Guys help! My mobo (P35-DS3L) won't make any changes I make on the BIOS! I'm trying to overclock and everything was going allright. I was stable at 2.7GHz. Then tried to go higher and last thing I did before it wouldn't make any changes was raise the CPU voltage to 1.5V...

I've tried with C1E, EIST and SmartFAN all turned on and I've tried turned off and nothing.

1. Clear CMOS and start over at your last stable settings.
2. Try flashing to the latest BIOS, F8b.

Quote:

Just wondering for anyone who updated to F8b bios with E8400, are you guys getting the correct temperature reading or is it still off?
Shouldn't change the readings, temp software reads directly from the DTS on the chip. The temperature reads are going to be screwy permanently. The trick is going to be to figure out what a given reading actually means in the real world.

Generally speaking, I believe Coretemp and HW Monitor tend to read high, especially at idle.


----------



## Schroedinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niCe99* 
quick question

*would occupying all of the ram slots with ram hinder an overclock?*

i currently have all the ram slots occupied with 2x4gb g.skills to make a total of 8gb

Post that again in compliance with the rules of the forum and someone may answer it.


----------



## niCe99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *niCe99*


quick question

would occupying all of the ram slots with ram hinder an overclock?

i currently have all the ram slots occupied with 2x4gb g.skills to make a total of 8gb


^^^


----------



## ramodkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schroedinger*


1. Clear CMOS and start over at your last stable settings.
2. Try flashing to the latest BIOS, F8b.



Thanks! I cleared the CMOS and I'm off OC'ing again thanks!









Right now I'm checking stability @ 3.0GHz

BTW, how do you know when to stop OC'ing?

Loving this mobo!


----------



## XaNe

when the temps are high or when you get past 1.5v


----------



## ramodkk

Well I reached 1.5 and couldn't raise it more than 3.1GHz... That's great though I'm happy with 3.0GHz even.

Hey now, I set the RAM timings on the BIOS to "Auto" and currently they're at 5-6-6-19 @ 804MHz (SPD=2.4)

Can I manually set the timings to 4-4-4-12?? Would it hurt the RAM?


----------



## Schroedinger

Nah, but it could cause instability in your overclock. Every component has to be stable for your OC to be stable. Tightening the timings won't hurt the RAM, but it might cause errors because the MCH can't keep up or what have you. Still, Ballistix ought to be able to run @804 4-4-4-12.


----------



## ramodkk

Ok thanks. Ok so I'm runnning ORTHOS at 3.0GHz with RAM timings manually set to 4-4-4-12, haven't had problems yet. I'm gonna keep running ORTHOS for about 1-2 hours and see what I get.

BTW is 1.45625V on the E2160 too high to be running at 3.0GHz??

THanks a lot Schroedinger


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramodkk*


Guys help! My mobo (P35-DS3L) won't make any changes I make on the BIOS! I'm trying to overclock and everything was going allright. I was stable at 2.7GHz. Then tried to go higher and last thing I did before it wouldn't make any changes was raise the CPU voltage to 1.5V...

I've tried with C1E, EIST and SmartFAN all turned on and I've tried turned off and nothing.


Please read the very first post.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramodkk*


Well I reached 1.5 and couldn't raise it more than 3.1GHz... That's great though I'm happy with 3.0GHz even.

Hey now, I set the RAM timings on the BIOS to "Auto" and currently they're at 5-6-6-19 @ 804MHz (SPD=2.4)

Can I manually set the timings to 4-4-4-12?? Would it hurt the RAM?


Please read the first post, again.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramodkk*


Ok thanks. Ok so I'm runnning ORTHOS at 3.0GHz with RAM timings manually set to 4-4-4-12, haven't had problems yet. I'm gonna keep running ORTHOS for about 1-2 hours and see what I get.

BTW is 1.45625V on the E2160 too high to be running at 3.0GHz??

THanks a lot Schroedinger










It makes no difference that you're running it at 3.0ghz. If it's 1.45625v at 1.0ghz, it's 1.45625v at 3.0ghz.

Your actual vcore is about 0.045v less than the BIOS setting. Keep that in mind.

Intel specifies your chip at 0.85v - 1.5v VID. So that should be fine if you watch your temperatures.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *niCe99*


quick question

*would occupying all of the ram slots with ram hinder an overclock?*

i currently have all the ram slots occupied with 2x4gb g.skills to make a total of 8gb


People have reported that it does hurt and it does not hurt.

While I'm not sure why you'd run 8gb of memory if it's not a server (hopefully you atleast have 64bit OS), I run 4x1gb with no problems with my overclocking.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justadude*


Hi all, thought I'd give you an update. By pushing the voltage all the way up to 1.51875 in bios (1.488 cpuz/1.456 load) I managed to push to 3GHz. So right now I'm running at 9x333 and 1/1. I do have a couple of quick questions though. 
-Can I safely push the bios voltage past 1.5, so that the cpuz non load voltage is at 1.5 to try to push further?
-Can anyone think of any way for me to push my cpu a little higher without so much VC? (NP2H mentioned that he thought my memory was holding me back, they're DHN9Ls by crucial, running stock volts / timings 5-5-5-15, is that really the possible answer here? They're one pass of memtest stabe, I'll have to run it more later)
-Is there a way for me to change the command rate on the RAM on this board?

Thanks!



1. Yes, you can raise BIOS Vcore above 1.5 in order to achieve an actual VCORE (idle) of 1.5v or greater. The difference is usually 0.045v. However, it's never a guarantee that it's 'safe' once you've gotten higher than 1.5v.

2. Is it really a possible answer? That's a bit insulting. The reason I think your memory may be holding you back is because in order for you to go faster you'll be pushing the DDR clock higher than it's rated. I don't know how well that memory overclocks, you may need faster RAM. Or, you may need to raise the DDR voltage / loosen the timings.

3. You cannot change the command rate. It is 1T for 2 slots filled and 2T for 4 slots filled.


----------



## justadude

Sorry NP2H, didn't mean it as an insult, I just don't understand. If I run at a full 10x multi, I wouldn't max out the ram. No matter what multi/fsb I use, I can't get over 3GHz, and it's taking me 1.488 VC to get there.


----------



## Dylan

hmm , Updating to the newer f8 bios seemed to have fixed my multiplier problem








thanks for the support guys


----------



## mugan23

Any of you guys know of the ga p35-s3g? and if so does anyone know its overclocking capabilities? I am sorry to as i kno its no ds3l but i figured this thread would be the place to find people who know ga boards.


----------



## Tomtin

Hey very informative thread!!

I have actually read it in its entirety. It has helped me with overclocking my rig. I am a newb so any advice you can give me would be appreciated.

I have OCed to 3.24 ghz(360 x9). Cpu-z core voltage reads 1.312 but bios reads 1.38750.

Memory timings are 4 4 4 12, multiplier at 2.0 at 2.1v. Running at 720mhz (I probably need to get this closer to 800 right?). I could easily get it to run at 800mhz if I chose to knock back the cpu to 3.0ghz but would that be better?

Just ran prime test for a few hours with a max temp of 47C (and mid 20's idle). I didn't see it go past that temp AT ALL. However, I cannot exceed 3.24ghz and be stable. If I go slightly past that (10mhz), prime crashes and if I go past that, it won't even post. This is of course with raising the respective vcore (raising it at least 4-5 notches still won't let me post). Have I reached my limit? If so, that's fine. I just want to know if I have though since my temps are still pretty low.

Other important settings are as follows:
PCI express freq - 100mhz
PCI-E overvoltage control +.1v
FSB overvoltage control +.1v
(g)mch overvoltage control +.1v
(The preceding 3 I read somewhere, maybe not here, that it would maintain stability if I raised a .1 for all 3. Please let me know if I'm wrong)

I tried to run a higher fsb with a x8 multiplier but that would not work for me at all. I also disabled both CPU EIST Function and C1E.


----------



## SgtSpike

Hi guys,

I updated the Overclocker's table in the first post with you who PM'd me the right information. I'll probably do an update every 3 or so PM's I get (just because it'd be a pain to update the table, screenshot it, zip it up, and reupload both to the thread for each one individually), so be patient, and your score will be up there soon enough. Just remember to PM me or NP2H with your info, or it will not be added to the table!

*Please remember to include ALL the information that is necessary to fill in all of the columns in the table!* Exceptions for superpi and 3dmark scores, as those are not required information.

Thanks!

-SgtSpike


----------



## Nightfale

hey,
can u guys help me with shutting down speedstep in the bios? cant rly find it...
pls maybe a picture if anyone wants to do it for me?
ofc im using a GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L

hope you can help me with this









Night


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightfale*


hey,
can u guys help me with shutting down speedstep in the bios? cant rly find it...
pls maybe a picture if anyone wants to do it for me? 
ofc im using a GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L

hope you can help me with this









Night


its under advanced bios features as EIST and the surrounding settings as well


----------



## Nightfale

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


its under advanced bios features as EIST and the surrounding settings as well


ty







ill check it when i come home


----------



## Nightfale

Do i have to put them out both? or just one?


----------



## jinja_ninja

Just won a DS3R on Ebay









I got it about $40 cheaper as apparently the NB Heatsink is a bit "loose". I'm sure I can fix that


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


Just won a DS3R on Ebay









I got it about $40 cheaper as apparently the NB Heatsink is a bit "loose". I'm sure I can fix that










Hopefully the didn't burn up the nbridge with it being loose.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


Hopefully the didn't burn up the nbridge with it being loose.


Agreed


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justadude*


Sorry NP2H, didn't mean it as an insult, I just don't understand. If I run at a full 10x multi, I wouldn't max out the ram. No matter what multi/fsb I use, I can't get over 3GHz, and it's taking me 1.488 VC to get there.


I'm just busting your balls.

You said your memory is DDR2-667. Your FSB is 333. The smallest memory multiplier you can use would then be 2.0 x 333 = 666. Therefore, if you raised the FSB any more, you would be raising the DDR clock higher than 666, which may cause instability. It's all linked.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomtin*


Hey very informative thread!!

I have actually read it in its entirety. It has helped me with overclocking my rig. I am a newb so any advice you can give me would be appreciated.

I have OCed to 3.24 ghz(360 x9). Cpu-z core voltage reads 1.312 but bios reads 1.38750.

Memory timings are 4 4 4 12, multiplier at 2.0 at 2.1v. Running at 720mhz (I probably need to get this closer to 800 right?). I could easily get it to run at 800mhz if I chose to knock back the cpu to 3.0ghz but would that be better?

Just ran prime test for a few hours with a max temp of 47C (and mid 20's idle). I didn't see it go past that temp AT ALL. However, I cannot exceed 3.24ghz and be stable. If I go slightly past that (10mhz), prime crashes and if I go past that, it won't even post. This is of course with raising the respective vcore (raising it at least 4-5 notches still won't let me post). Have I reached my limit? If so, that's fine. I just want to know if I have though since my temps are still pretty low.

Other important settings are as follows:
PCI express freq - 100mhz
PCI-E overvoltage control +.1v
FSB overvoltage control +.1v
(g)mch overvoltage control +.1v
(The preceding 3 I read somewhere, maybe not here, that it would maintain stability if I raised a .1 for all 3. Please let me know if I'm wrong)

I tried to run a higher fsb with a x8 multiplier but that would not work for me at all. I also disabled both CPU EIST Function and C1E.


I would definately take a hit of 200mhz on the proc to raise the memory 80 mhz.

You probably don't need any of those +0.1v to be honest.

Your problem is your Vcore still isn't high enough. I can't achieve true stability at 3.20ghz unless BIOS 1.3875v (Actual Vcore atleast 1.3275). Kick it up some more, it takes MUCH more once you get that high.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


Hopefully the didn't burn up the nbridge with it being loose.


You sometimes gotta take risks to get bargains









My 8800GT had a faulty fan, but its working and overclocking like a charm. I saved $70 because of the stock HSF being faulty.

If the board doesn't work, I could still sell it on ebay for about 25% less than what I bought it for.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
You sometimes gotta take risks to get bargains









My 8800GT had a faulty fan, but its working and overclocking like a charm. I saved $70 because of the stock HSF being faulty.

If the board doesn't work, I could still sell it on ebay for about 25% less than what I bought it for.

I dunno how many people are going to buy a bargain motherboard from ebay that does not work and sold as is for even that price









I hear you though, sounds like good deals to me. Esp. the video card since I put an aftermarket cooler on mine.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightfale* 
Do i have to put them out both? or just one?










both is what i had to do


----------



## Darin

What I've learned about this board:
vdroop occurs everywhere in substantial amounts. Every time I ran into a wall, I looked into voltage issues and it led back to vdroop. sometimes as many as 3 steps in the bios cpu voltage selection produce the same voltages under load/idle. This may have to do with my power supply, but before anyone answers just confirm this by loading the processor for a few seconds at each voltage increment. I got memtest errors on pc8500 memory with the following scenarios: memory at +.4v and lower, fsb +1v, mch +.1v | memory at +.5v, fsb normal, mch +.1v. | +.5v puts my memory at 2.18v.

I'm sorta glad I bought this board, but at the same time I wish I would have spent the extra money for a mid-level board. Same with my power supply. I figured I'd cut corners in a few areas, and they ended up being the areas I'm most disappointed in. Live and learn. Good board for moderate overclocking, bout it IMHO.


----------



## justadude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
I'm just busting your balls.

You said your memory is DDR2-667. Your FSB is 333. The smallest memory multiplier you can use would then be 2.0 x 333 = 666. Therefore, if you raised the FSB any more, you would be raising the DDR clock higher than 666, which may cause instability. It's all linked.

Ahh, that's what had me confused then. I've tried getting over 3ghz using the 10x multi as well. Right now I use the 333 for the simple fact that it maxes my memory out at a 1:1 at my current known cpu max.


----------



## justadude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
What I've learned about this board:
vdroop occurs everywhere in substantial amounts. Every time I ran into a wall, I looked into voltage issues and it led back to vdroop. sometimes as many as 3 steps in the bios cpu voltage selection produce the same voltages under load/idle. This may have to do with my power supply, but before anyone answers just confirm this by loading the processor for a few seconds at each voltage increment. I got memtest errors on pc8500 memory with the following scenarios: memory at +.4v and lower, fsb +1v, mch +.1v | memory at +.5v, fsb normal, mch +.1v. | +.5v puts my memory at 2.18v.

I'm sorta glad I bought this board, but at the same time I wish I would have spent the extra money for a mid-level board. Same with my power supply. I figured I'd cut corners in a few areas, and they ended up being the areas I'm most disappointed in. Live and learn. Good board for moderate overclocking, bout it IMHO.

Anyone know if there's a way to check the other board voltages with software? I think I saw someone tell someone else that you couldn't check memory voltages other than through the bios.


----------



## Odyn

Perhaps Im an idiot... but where are all the memory timings listed in the bios? I cant seem to find them....

The M I T (or whatever the abbreviated thing is) only lists CPU stuff and has 1 memory option... lol ?


----------



## mattd390

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Odyn* 
Perhaps Im an idiot... but where are all the memory timings listed in the bios? I cant seem to find them....

The M I T (or whatever the abbreviated thing is) only lists CPU stuff and has 1 memory option... lol ?

you gotta hit control f1 in the main menu and when you enter the MIT it will be diff.


----------



## Odyn

ok ty bro


----------



## mattd390

no problem homie







someone had to tell me too, damm manuals keep hiding


----------



## Odyn

Alright... I think im running my ram a little too high.. but you guys b e the judge:


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Odyn* 
Alright... I think im running my ram a little too high.. but you guys b e the judge:




I think OCZ ram should take that , but just my opinion


----------



## Darin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justadude*


Anyone know if there's a way to check the other board voltages with software? I think I saw someone tell someone else that you couldn't check memory voltages other than through the bios.


memory voltages are generally listed as vcore2 if not ddr/mem in most programs. HWMonitor and Speedfan both show memory voltages, the former as ddr the latter as vcore2. As far as northbridge temps, I don't believe any programs list it. I could be wrong, but none of the temperature readouts suggest the general heat scale most people describe on a northbridge chip. Honestly though, you don't really have to worry about it that much, they are able to take more heat than your cpu. If you are looking to take the chip past +.2v and don't feel comfortable with it's warmth, pick up a scythe 40mm kaze fan and it torques into the heatsink with ease (at +.2v mine is just warm to the touch at load with that fan), otherwise just focus on cpu and ambient temps. Carefully when torquing the screws on the nb heatsink, though, it's just a pushpin spring system so you can move the heatsink around pretty easily.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odyn*


Alright... I think im running my ram a little too high.. but you guys b e the judge:


Impossible to say. Did you run memtest? Is it stable? Just run memtest at least once all the way through, then go back and start to tighten your timings one at a time. If you get an error in the first 4 tests, it's most likely a fsb/mch issue, otherwise try upping voltage, if that doesn't work you most likely will have to get new ram or cut back on your o/c.


----------



## Odyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*


Impossible to say. Did you run memtest? Is it stable? Just run memtest at least once all the way through, then go back and start to tighten your timings one at a time. If you get an error in the first 4 tests, it's most likely a fsb/mch issue, otherwise try upping voltage, if that doesn't work you most likely will have to get new ram or cut back on your o/c.


Good lookin out!







I'll run memtest and see whats up


----------



## Tomtin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NP2H*


I would definately take a hit of 200mhz on the proc to raise the memory 80 mhz.

You probably don't need any of those +0.1v to be honest.

Your problem is your Vcore still isn't high enough. I can't achieve true stability at 3.20ghz unless BIOS 1.3875v (Actual Vcore atleast 1.3275). Kick it up some more, it takes MUCH more once you get that high.


I can achieve 800mhz using a 2.40 multiplier, with a fsb of 333x9 = 3.0ghz. Using this, I can drop the Vcore A TON. Right now I'm down to 1.26250 BIOS and 1.200 CPU-Z (and still dropping with experimenting). I keep dropping and it's still posting and running prime95 w/out crashing. And now the max temp under load is around 38C (and 40C max). I also dropped the +0.1v as per your suggestion, which is fine.

What do you think? Should I keep where I'm at? Is using a 2.40 multiplier fine as it gives me 800mhz? Or is it preferable to use a 2.0 multiplier?

I don't need to get the max speed from my cpu. I prefer to get better speed but balanced with stability.

I just would like to know what your opinions are? I'm afraid I might be missing something. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Benny99

Well i switched boards as my P5N32-E SLI didnt really like 4gigs of ram.

Pretty nice board.

Voltages are : 
Vcore 1.50 in bios . (Reads 1.46 in Hw monitor vdrop ftl )
NB +0.2
FSB +0.2
Memory +0.6
Memory : 1111mhz at 5-5-5-15-2T at 2.2v


----------



## justadude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darin* 
memory voltages are generally listed as vcore2 if not ddr/mem in most programs. HWMonitor and Speedfan both show memory voltages, the former as ddr the latter as vcore2. As far as northbridge temps, I don't believe any programs list it. I could be wrong, but none of the temperature readouts suggest the general heat scale most people describe on a northbridge chip. Honestly though, you don't really have to worry about it that much, they are able to take more heat than your cpu. If you are looking to take the chip past +.2v and don't feel comfortable with it's warmth, pick up a scythe 40mm kaze fan and it torques into the heatsink with ease (at +.2v mine is just warm to the touch at load with that fan), otherwise just focus on cpu and ambient temps. Carefully when torquing the screws on the nb heatsink, though, it's just a pushpin spring system so you can move the heatsink around pretty easily.

Thanks very much Darin, speedfan says 1.8.


----------



## Darin

np dude. I actually think one of the temps is the northbridge now, but I'm still researching which. will let you know if I learn the answer.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odyn*


Perhaps Im an idiot... but where are all the memory timings listed in the bios? I cant seem to find them....

The M I T (or whatever the abbreviated thing is) only lists CPU stuff and has 1 memory option... lol ?


Read the very first post.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odyn*


Alright... I think im running my ram a little too high.. but you guys b e the judge:





Won't really be able to tell unless you can measure the temperature or you have an idea of your voltage setting vs its rated voltage.

Just running a higher speed is rarely the culprit.


----------



## crackzattic

If the cpu voltage drops under load like when im folding it drops from 1.475 to 1.44 does this mean i need more voltage or is that just a error reading it in speedfan and cpuz


----------



## Darin

that's a part of vdroop, the voltages drop even farther under load. I've noticed on my setup that certain bios voltage settings actually produce one voltage when idle and 2 voltages under load... did you stress test your cpu when you o/c'ed it? Should have noticed it then...


----------



## jcharlesr75

My motherboard just did the strangest thing. It is set to 480x7 in the bios, but the processor is only running at 333x7. The bios is ignoring my settings and i dont know why. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## mugan23

hey guys i was wondering if i could join this thread because i just got my p35-s3g and i might need a little help soon getting it to 450 fsb i


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tomtin* 
I can achieve 800mhz using a 2.40 multiplier, with a fsb of 333x9 = 3.0ghz. Using this, I can drop the Vcore A TON. Right now I'm down to 1.26250 BIOS and 1.200 CPU-Z (and still dropping with experimenting). I keep dropping and it's still posting and running prime95 w/out crashing. And now the max temp under load is around 38C (and 40C max). I also dropped the +0.1v as per your suggestion, which is fine.

What do you think? Should I keep where I'm at? Is using a 2.40 multiplier fine as it gives me 800mhz? Or is it preferable to use a 2.0 multiplier?

I don't need to get the max speed from my cpu. I prefer to get better speed but balanced with stability.

I just would like to know what your opinions are? I'm afraid I might be missing something. Thanks again for your help.

The multiplier is just a way to allow you flexibility in adjusting speeds. It makes no difference if you use 2.00 or 2.40 so long as your output DDRclock is where you want it to be.

If you're into stability and the long-time lasting life of the chip, I'd stick around where you are.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
My motherboard just did the strangest thing. It is set to 480x7 in the bios, but the processor is only running at 333x7. The bios is ignoring my settings and i dont know why. Has anyone else had this problem?

Read the FAQ's on the very first post.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Is there a known issue with this board using all 4 memory slots with vista 64?
I have such a wide response from memtest with different settings. With everything at their stock settings in the bios I pass with flying colors and no erross in memtest or prime95 so I am assuming that my memory is ok. When I bump up my overclocking is when I get mixed results. Sometimes I pull an error a couple minutes in and other times I can go a couple hours without an error. On the other end if I run prime95 I can be fine for as long as I want and other times I get a blue screen and rebooted system after a couple minutes. I have tried pulling out a pair of sticks and I get better results.

I am pretty new to overclocking but have been trying to do my homework by reading numerous threads and have only seen a few responses skim over this 4 slot issue but no real solid answers. I started serious reading on this thread from post 100 to the end and have learned more here than anywhere else so I have my bios disabled in the appropriate areas.

I am just wondering if this is a big deal with these random errors or if it is expected with my 4 memory sticks and just let it go if I can keep prime95 from crashing during a blend test.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
Is there a known issue with this board using all 4 memory slots with vista 64?
I have such a wide response from memtest with different settings. With everything at their stock settings in the bios I pass with flying colors and no erross in memtest or prime95 so I am assuming that my memory is ok. When I bump up my overclocking is when I get mixed results. Sometimes I pull an error a couple minutes in and other times I can go a couple hours without an error. On the other end if I run prime95 I can be fine for as long as I want and other times I get a blue screen and rebooted system after a couple minutes. I have tried pulling out a pair of sticks and I get better results.

I am pretty new to overclocking but have been trying to do my homework by reading numerous threads and have only seen a few responses skim over this 4 slot issue but no real solid answers. I started serious reading on this thread from post 100 to the end and have learned more here than anywhere else so I have my bios disabled in the appropriate areas.

I am just wondering if this is a big deal with these random errors or if it is expected with my 4 memory sticks and just let it go if I can keep prime95 from crashing during a blend test.

Did you ever install the Vista x64 4gb memory patch?

There is a patch for vista that addresses a problem when running 4gb. If you haven't I'll try to find the thread about it.


----------



## redsunx

I'm about to join this thread with my DS3L that I bought here, and just wondering, what's with the insane high voltages for the [email protected] 3Ghz? My Blood Iron did stock...10*300...


----------



## PGT96AJT

You probably got one of the good ones from the older batches like I had. A lot of the new ones struggle to hit 3.0.

Check out the thread for the E2180's.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...on-thread.html


----------



## redsunx

Depressingly, I didn't see my batch.
*Q730A172*


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
Did you ever install the Vista x64 4gb memory patch?

There is a patch for vista that addresses a problem when running 4gb. If you haven't I'll try to find the thread about it.

I believe that now in the auto update if this is this patch:

Update for Windows Vista for x64-based Systems (KB929777)

Installation date: ‎3/‎12/‎2008 8:31 PM

Installation status: Successful

Update type: Recommended

Install this update to address an issue in storport.sys which results in a system crash when certain hardware configurations exist. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.

More information:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=80411

Help and Support:
http://support.microsoft.com

I'm showing all 4g useable from the start


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
Depressingly, I didn't see my batch.
*Q730A172*

Well it looks like you got one of the older ones. Q7 - Made in 2007, 30 - Made in the 30th week of 07.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I believe that now in the auto update if this is this patch:

Update for Windows Vista for x64-based Systems (KB929777)

Installation date: ‎3/‎12/‎2008 8:31 PM

Installation status: Successful

Update type: Recommended

Install this update to address an issue in storport.sys which results in a system crash when certain hardware configurations exist. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.

More information:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=80411

Help and Support:
http://support.microsoft.com

I'm showing all 4g useable from the start

yes, that was the patch I was talking about.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Thanks NP2H, i did a cmos reset and everything works fine. Just to let you know i dont have any usb devices hooked up and mine still did this. All in all, if this is the wierdest thing i am to expect from this mb, i can definately handle that.


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
Speaking of SpeedFan. Has anyone been able to make it work with this board? It'll control the CPU fan just fine, but it will not control any other fan connected to the motherboard. It reads the RPM of the fans just fine though.

I can't even get it to control the CPU fan.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Champcar* 
I can't even get it to control the CPU fan.

Depends on what your smart fan control is set to. I think its PWM? You could try voltage, though.


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Depends on what your smart fan control is set to. I think its PWM? You could try voltage, though.

I've tried Speedfan with it set to PWM and off. I get no response.


----------



## homestyle

So what's the deal with the performance enhance option?

Standard, Turbo, or Extreme

According to this article...

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...35-ds3l_7.html

Standard gives the best performance. I'm at Turbo and stable at 450 FSB with stock volts except for ddr.


----------



## theduck

I'm a newbie to OC'ing because I Dell'd it for my last 2 PCs. Got tired of their crap & after my mobo died & they wanted to charge me $300+ for a new one, I decided to build my own.

I bought the best parts my budget would allow & I now want to OC my system. Only thing is, the more I read, the more "worried" I get about frying my brand new system and there isn't any single post with all of the BIOS settings required for any specific type of OC'ing.

I was hoping you guys could help. I know this is going to come off as a lazy person's request, but really it's more of a "becoming exhausted with researching " and now it's time to ask the pros question.

Could you guys look at my list of parts & tell me what you think would be the optimal BIOS settings (the more detailed the better because what worries me most is missing a setting like increasing some component's voltage or turning off a specific setting that would seem obvious to someone who's done this before)

I'm not looking to OC much, just wanted to squeeze a bit more out of my system than the 2.2ghz stock (2.7ish would be great, 3.0ish would be more than awesome).

My Parts:

--Intel E4500 2.2GHz (stock FSB Setting: 200)
--GA-P35-DS3L Rev.2
--Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
--4GBs GeIL Ultra DDR2 800MHz (1.9V-2.3V, 4-4-4-12 stock timing)
--Thermaltake Purepower 500W PSU
--ATI X1650pro 256MB Video Card
--Coolermaster RC690 Case with 5 Total Case Fans (came with 3, added 2 more myself)

Again, I'm sorry for coming off as a lazy person but I'm a bit overloaded with info right now and don't really know what to do. I've got all of the programs DLed (orthos, cpuz, speedfan, etc.), just need to know what settings to adjust in my BIOS (increasing voltages somehow scares the hell out of me). I think after seeing a few responses, it'll somehow bring all the random bits of OCing info I'm still trying to digest.


----------



## therelic

Here's a strange question.

Does anyone know how high (mm) a q6600 would sit from the base? (from the mb to the top of the socket or the top of the cpu, whichever is higher)

I am trying to determine if I can fit one of these large tower type coolers in the case I have. It seems like it might be a very close fit, but possible. I don't want to buy one if it is too tall for the case. Or perhaps just get a new case if I can't use the tower cooler in this case.


----------



## AphexTwin

Hey I'm about to do my first OC... Looking for advice while I wait for my heatsink I ordered.


----------



## AphexTwin

Any tips on this specific mobo would be gnarly


----------



## redsunx

^Crtl+F1 to access memory timings^


----------



## tekster

theres 174 pages of useful information


----------



## KingJude

i wanted to get a new mobo and i dont know what to get.. i wanted to get the p35-ds3L model but they got the p35-ds3 without the L at the end.. is there a difference?? and they have like revision 1 and 2...2.1.... and what about p35-ds3R?? can anyone help?? which gigabyte mobo in the p35 set is best?


----------



## mattd390

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theduck*


I'm a newbie to OC'ing because I Dell'd it for my last 2 PCs. Got tired of their crap & after my mobo died & they wanted to charge me $300+ for a new one, I decided to build my own.

I bought the best parts my budget would allow & I now want to OC my system. Only thing is, the more I read, the more "worried" I get about frying my brand new system and there isn't any single post with all of the BIOS settings required for any specific type of OC'ing.

I was hoping you guys could help. I know this is going to come off as a lazy person's request, but really it's more of a "becoming exhausted with researching " and now it's time to ask the pros question.

Could you guys look at my list of parts & tell me what you think would be the optimal BIOS settings (the more detailed the better because what worries me most is missing a setting like increasing some component's voltage or turning off a specific setting that would seem obvious to someone who's done this before)

I'm not looking to OC much, just wanted to squeeze a bit more out of my system than the 2.2ghz stock (2.7ish would be great, 3.0ish would be more than awesome).

My Parts:

--Intel E4500 2.2GHz (stock FSB Setting: 200)
--GA-P35-DS3L Rev.2
--Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
--4GBs GeIL Ultra DDR2 800MHz (1.9V-2.3V, 4-4-4-12 stock timing)
--Thermaltake Purepower 500W PSU
--ATI X1650pro 256MB Video Card
--Coolermaster RC690 Case with 5 Total Case Fans (came with 3, added 2 more myself)

Again, I'm sorry for coming off as a lazy person but I'm a bit overloaded with info right now and don't really know what to do. I've got all of the programs DLed (orthos, cpuz, speedfan, etc.), just need to know what settings to adjust in my BIOS (increasing voltages somehow scares the hell out of me). I think after seeing a few responses, it'll somehow bring all the random bits of OCing info I'm still trying to digest.


If you bump your FSB up to 266 that'd give you dang near 3 Ghz. You should be able to do it with all stock settings (volts wise). I just bought that heat sink too lol hope it works well for both of us.

MattD


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theduck* 
I'm a newbie to OC'ing because I Dell'd it for my last 2 PCs. Got tired of their crap & after my mobo died & they wanted to charge me $300+ for a new one, I decided to build my own.

I bought the best parts my budget would allow & I now want to OC my system. Only thing is, the more I read, the more "worried" I get about frying my brand new system and there isn't any single post with all of the BIOS settings required for any specific type of OC'ing.

I was hoping you guys could help. I know this is going to come off as a lazy person's request, but really it's more of a "becoming exhausted with researching " and now it's time to ask the pros question.

Could you guys look at my list of parts & tell me what you think would be the optimal BIOS settings (the more detailed the better because what worries me most is missing a setting like increasing some component's voltage or turning off a specific setting that would seem obvious to someone who's done this before)

I'm not looking to OC much, just wanted to squeeze a bit more out of my system than the 2.2ghz stock (2.7ish would be great, 3.0ish would be more than awesome).

My Parts:

--Intel E4500 2.2GHz (stock FSB Setting: 200)
--GA-P35-DS3L Rev.2
--Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
--4GBs GeIL Ultra DDR2 800MHz (1.9V-2.3V, 4-4-4-12 stock timing)
--Thermaltake Purepower 500W PSU
--ATI X1650pro 256MB Video Card
--Coolermaster RC690 Case with 5 Total Case Fans (came with 3, added 2 more myself)

Again, I'm sorry for coming off as a lazy person but I'm a bit overloaded with info right now and don't really know what to do. I've got all of the programs DLed (orthos, cpuz, speedfan, etc.), just need to know what settings to adjust in my BIOS (increasing voltages somehow scares the hell out of me). I think after seeing a few responses, it'll somehow bring all the random bits of OCing info I'm still trying to digest.

Memory multi to 2.00
Then just start upping the FSB in small increments (10mhz). When it no longer boots to Windows, up the voltage on your processor, FSB, or MCH.

Other than that, just try it out, and post here when you have problems. It's actually pretty hard to break anything overclocking. You have to way overheat or overvolt something to completely kill it.


----------



## EGOvoruhk

Anyone get AHCI in XP working by slipstreaming yet?


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
You sometimes gotta take risks to get bargains









My 8800GT had a faulty fan, but its working and overclocking like a charm. I saved $70 because of the stock HSF being faulty.

If the board doesn't work, I could still sell it on ebay for about 25% less than what I bought it for.

Well the board has arrived. The only thing wrong with it is that one of the NB heatsinks pushpins has snapped. Had some spare ones and put it all back on.

God I hate changing mobos, but looks like that's what's going down tonight. We will see if the NB has been fried or not









It doesn't even look used at all. The protective cover on the CPU socket hasn't even been removed yet. I'm hoping someone simply RMA'd the board without even running it. Even every cable is still inside the plastic bags.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Is the SB heat sink normally sort of loose on this board? I can move it around rather easily yet the temps seem cool enough in the bios 30c.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


Is the SB heat sink normally sort of loose on this board? I can move it around rather easily yet the temps seem cool enough in the bios 30c.


Yeah its kinda normal. Its usually because only the center of the heatsink is sitting on the chip, so there is room to "rock around". Also the pushpins in place have coils/springs which add flexibility.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


Yeah its kinda normal. Its usually because only the center of the heatsink is sitting on the chip, so there is room to "rock around". Also the pushpins in place have coils/springs which add flexibility.


I'm about to take my mb out and install a cpu cooler and one for the NB, would I benefit from taking the SB heat sink off and applying some AS5 to that as well?


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


I'm about to take my mb out and install a cpu cooler and one for the NB, would I benefit from taking the SB heat sink off and applying some AS5 to that as well?


Don't think the SB gets hot enough to warrant applying AS5. I'm sure it will be fine









On another note, my P35 from Ebay is not POSTing. I'm currently very *profanity* off









Lets see what I can find on the internet...


----------



## Dylan

I was not aware there where any sensors on the nb or the sb for temps


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
I was not aware there where any sensors on the nb or the sb for temps









Well, I don't think there are, at least not independently. If you check a software like SpeedFan, you'll see there is a motherboard temperature, but I think that's the average temperature between both the north and south bridges.


----------



## lumaform

I'm thinking of purchasing one of these boards only if it plays nice with a brand new installation of CentOS5. Does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## crackzattic

i no people have asked this 100 times but has anyone found a vdroop mod yet? i found the one for the DS3R but does it work the same for this board?


----------



## TommySCD

Hey guy's, i'm another ga p35 ds3 owner and i got a couple questions which i'm sure you's can help me out with and i apologize for the long post.

So i've been holding out oc'ing 4 a while for fear of fryijng something but after thouroughly going through around 3 or 4 different guides, i learn't that that type of stuff usually occurs if u play around with voltages and what not so yeah.. i only wanted to oc a little, just to get an idea of what the go is so figured should be ok.

My specs are as follows..

ga p35 ds3
q6600 (Stock Cooler)
2 x 1gb corsair XMS2- cm2x1024 6400 (800mz)
8800gtx
antec 900 case (extra side intake)
coolermaster 550w

Ok, so the first thing i noticed when i entered bios was that the cpu was set at 200 x 9. I have no i idea why this was set like this when it's supposed to be 266 x 9 for 2.4 gz yeah.
Anyhow, i went about doing all the basics first
Disabling of certain things and all that. SpeedStep, C1E, VGA enhancers etc.

So now i figured i was ready. First thing i did was change the RAM multiplier to 2x.
And then started upping the fsb. I kept jacking it up + checking stability, (cpu-burn in), and checking temps (coretemp), and also becnhmarking with sandra.

So, i get up to 290mz (2.6gz) and at this stage after running the burn in for 15 mins i noticed the temps in coretemp would hit as far as 68c at times so i figured i stop there.
(Quick side note btw.. i'm not sure whether i should be going by the speedfan temp or the coretemp ones cause in speedfan it's pretty low actually, between 40 and 50 on load. I just went by coretemp just to be safe.)

So this is where i start to get confused. It's mainly about configuring the memory. As i stated b4 i had set mem multiplier to 2x and at 290 fsb, i was getting 580mz for memory.
I just assumed this was low, considerning it's 800mz RAM and upped it to 3.0 and now i'm getting 870mz.
(No idea if what i did is correct btw but when i benchmarked the memory bandwidth afterwards i got better results so figured i did it right.

Also, i should note that the timings were set at 5-5-5-18 (Auto). On the actual sticks it sais 5-5-5-12 so i changed it.
But then i checked corsair website and it sais 5-5-5-18. Confused me a bit but i've left it at 5-5-5-12 cause i read somewhere lower means better.

I wish i could put up cpu-z pic but not sure how. Anhow, under memory, i'm getting a 2:3 fsb:dram ratio, so not sure about that.
Also under SPD, the two rows have..

Frequency 270mz 400mz
CAS 4.0 5.0
RAS to CAS 4 5
RAS Precharge 4 5
tRAS 13 18
trc 15 22

So yeah, that's about it. I just thought i should have gotten a little more than 2.6gz even though i have pretty much a stock system but then again i'm pretty sure i'm doing something wrong

I'm Very, Very sorry for the long post but i just figured it's better to be thorough.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thx heaps guys.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TommySCD*


Hey guy's, i'm another ga p35 ds3 owner and i got a couple questions which i'm sure you's can help me out with and i apologize for the long post.

So i've been holding out oc'ing 4 a while for fear of fryijng something but after thouroughly going through around 3 or 4 different guides, i learn't that that type of stuff usually occurs if u play around with voltages and what not so yeah.. i only wanted to oc a little, just to get an idea of what the go is so figured should be ok.

My specs are as follows..

ga p35 ds3
q6600 (Stock Cooler)
2 x 1gb corsair XMS2- cm2x1024 6400 (800mz)
8800gtx
antec 900 case (extra side intake)
coolermaster 550w

Ok, so the first thing i noticed when i entered bios was that the cpu was set at 200 x 9. I have no i idea why this was set like this when it's supposed to be 266 x 9 for 2.4 gz yeah.
Anyhow, i went about doing all the basics first
Disabling of certain things and all that. SpeedStep, C1E, VGA enhancers etc.

So now i figured i was ready. First thing i did was change the RAM multiplier to 2x.
And then started upping the fsb. I kept jacking it up + checking stability, (cpu-burn in), and checking temps (coretemp), and also becnhmarking with sandra.

So, i get up to 290mz (2.6gz) and at this stage after running the burn in for 15 mins i noticed the temps in coretemp would hit as far as 68c at times so i figured i stop there.
(Quick side note btw.. i'm not sure whether i should be going by the speedfan temp or the coretemp ones cause in speedfan it's pretty low actually, between 40 and 50 on load. I just went by coretemp just to be safe.)

So this is where i start to get confused. It's mainly about configuring the memory. As i stated b4 i had set mem multiplier to 2x and at 290 fsb, i was getting 580mz for memory.
I just assumed this was low, considerning it's 800mz RAM and upped it to 3.0 and now i'm getting 870mz.
(No idea if what i did is correct btw but when i benchmarked the memory bandwidth afterwards i got better results so figured i did it right.

Also, i should note that the timings were set at 5-5-5-18 (Auto). On the actual sticks it sais 5-5-5-12 so i changed it.
But then i checked corsair website and it sais 5-5-5-18. Confused me a bit but i've left it at 5-5-5-12 cause i read somewhere lower means better.

I wish i could put up cpu-z pic but not sure how. Anhow, under memory, i'm getting a 2:3 fsb:dram ratio, so not sure about that.
Also under SPD, the two rows have..

Frequency 270mz 400mz
CAS 4.0 5.0
RAS to CAS 4 5
RAS Precharge 4 5
tRAS 13 18
trc 15 22

So yeah, that's about it. I just thought i should have gotten a little more than 2.6gz even though i have pretty much a stock system but then again i'm pretty sure i'm doing something wrong

I'm Very, Very sorry for the long post but i just figured it's better to be thorough.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thx heaps guys.


I'm not sure what your question is. More VCORE means higher temps, which you need for increasing the clock speed on the processor. Lower numbers for memory timings are better.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AphexTwin*


Any tips on this specific mobo would be gnarly










Like... the very first post?


----------



## mrtn400

Could someone please tell me what these two temperatures are that I'm seeing in HWMonitor? I think TMPIN0 is the NB and that TMPIN1 is the PWM but I have nothing really to base this on.


----------



## HemiRick

I think those temps are motherboard and cpu socket temps


----------



## psmo290

I have a question about HW Monitor.

I have a e4500 currently OC to 2.67 Ghz running on stock cooling.

ITI and Core Temp gives me reading of 32-35 C idle but HW Monitor gives me 46-48 C

Which one should I trust? When I check pc health in bios, I keep getting around 40 C


----------



## kashk

Hi,

Has anyone had any issues overclocking Q6600 with the 4-pin 12v connector?

xbitlabs managed to melt their 4-pin connection when overclocking a QX6700 on this board. I read that 8-pin is better for this purpose but if no one has had problems with their 4-pin then i think this is a good board.

Here's what i'm talking about:



















http://www.siliconmadness.com/2008/0...hings-too.html


----------



## psmo290

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashk*


Hi,

Has anyone had any issues overclocking Q6600 with the 4-pin 12v connector?

xbitlabs managed to melt their 4-pin connection when overclocking a QX6700 on this board. I read that 8-pin is better for this purpose but if no one has had problems with their 4-pin then i think this is a good board.

Here's what i'm talking about:



















http://www.siliconmadness.com/2008/0...hings-too.html


That sucks, does this happen a lot?

How much did you OC?


----------



## kashk

it's not my o/c, it's xbitlabs'. I read that using a 4-pin connector like that to o/c a q6600 is not a good idea because the 4-pin isn't as capable for transferring the high amount of power needed as an 8-pin is. But that's the only example i've been able to find, so i guess it's a small issue? And maybe using a quality PSU is the biggest factor?


----------



## psmo290

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kashk* 
it's not my o/c, it's xbitlabs'. I read that using a 4-pin connector like that to o/c a q6600 is not a good idea because the 4-pin isn't as capable for transferring the high amount of power needed as an 8-pin is. But that's the only example i've been able to find, so i guess it's a small issue? And maybe using a quality PSU is the biggest factor?

could be..

do you think my thermaltake 500w will be able to take my e4500 to 3.2 Ghz with an Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 safely? That's really all I want to OC my cpu up to.


----------



## kashk

I don't know. But I can say, having owned an Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro, your air cooling is as good as it gets.

Also, what's the difference between Revision 1.0 and Revision 2.0 of this board? Is 2.0 the exact same thing except with newer BIOS?


----------



## homestyle

Finger Test

So with my northbridge fan off, I could only touch the side of the northbridge heatsink for 2-3 seconds before I have to quickly release my finger.

By going off best estimates, this seems too hot. How hot do you think it's getting?


----------



## kashk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


Finger Test

So with my northbridge fan off, I could only touch the side of the northbridge heatsink for 2-3 seconds before I have to quickly release my finger.

By going off best estimates, this seems too hot. How hot do you think it's getting?



the pictures of this board show no fan on the chipset, so i'm guessing you installed one? or does a different revision come with a fan? i think i'm going to get this board.... hm


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kashk* 
I don't know. But I can say, having owned an Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro, your air cooling is as good as it gets.

Also, what's the difference between Revision 1.0 and Revision 2.0 of this board? Is 2.0 the exact same thing except with newer BIOS?

Revision 2 has more USB ports


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
Could someone please tell me what these two temperatures are that I'm seeing in HWMonitor? I think TMPIN0 is the NB and that TMPIN1 is the PWM but I have nothing really to base this on.










These are just guesses. The screenshot shows my idle and a couple of minutes of Orthos.

TMPIN0 is not the Northbridge temp. If I increase load, the value stays the same....33-34

TMPIN1 increases as I increase the load. From 22 all the way to 43. But I don't think this is the northbridge temp because I have a decent size fan on my northbridge. With the fan running, the heatsink is cool but when I stop the fan, the northbridge gets almost too hot to touch. The temperature stayed the same with the fan on or off.

My hunch is that the TMPIN1 is the temp of the CPU... between the cores. There are 2 temp sensors on the cpu. 1 right at the core and another off of the core...


----------



## KingJude

wanted to get a new mobo and i dont know what to get.. i wanted to get the p35-ds3L model but they got the p35-ds3 without the L at the end.. is there a difference?? and they have like revision 1 and 2...2.1.... and what about p35-ds3R?? can anyone help?? which gigabyte mobo in the p35 set is best? i saw someone say that p35 ds3c is best...better overclockers..is that true???


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingJude* 
wanted to get a new mobo and i dont know what to get.. i wanted to get the p35-ds3L model but they got the p35-ds3 without the L at the end.. is there a difference?? and they have like revision 1 and 2...2.1.... and what about p35-ds3R?? can anyone help?? which gigabyte mobo in the p35 set is best? i saw someone say that p35 ds3c is best...better overclockers..is that true???

You need to look at the specs on each model. Some have raid support or more SATA plugs. DS3L is kinda the basic board of the group. If 4 SATA outlets, no raid needed in the future is sufficient for you then this is your mb of choice. The revisions are minor layout changes after listening to customers. I have the DS3L version and they added 2 USB outlets to the back of the board and another set inside.


----------



## davematthews52x

I have a question for people that have the GA-P35-DS3L board. I just got this board, an Intel E4500 Core 2 Duo processor, and Kingston HyperX KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN DDR2-800 ram. I need help on figuring out overclocking settings on this board because I would like to get the best performance possible for gaming (specifically Crysis). I am kind of new to this although I do know some basics but any help would be greatly appreciated. Specifically, I want to keep the ram running at stock but I need to know the FSB, the multiplier, and the vcore for the processor to get at least 3ghz, and with that I also need to know what settings I should set the ram FSB, ratio, and timings. If possible, my ideal settings would be to have the CPU running at a 1066 FSB and the Ram at the stock 800FSB. Once again, thank you all in advance and I will be hoping to here from you soon.


----------



## davematthews52x

I was thinking of trying for 320 CPU Host Frequency and a 10x multiplier with the SPD set at 2.5 to give me 800MHz for RAM but tell me if there any other settings i need to change.


----------



## crackzattic

make sure to set the ram timings yourself instead of auto, and make sure to set the voltages manually. the ram voltage starts at 1.8 so if u do +3 u will be at 2.1 but also keep in mind that this board drops voltage alot so u might need to set your cpu voltage pretty high cuz under load it drops.


----------



## earl grey

Can someone help me with the bios settings? I ahve an e8400 and vista64. So I have all the 3 throttling programs set to enable the problem is is that under load the cpu never changes from 2GHz to 3GHz so I disabled EIST and it does go to 3GHz but performance doesnt seem as good. Superpi calcs are higher now but that doesnt make sense. What are the proper bios settings for this to work right?


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kashk* 
the pictures of this board show no fan on the chipset, so i'm guessing you installed one? or does a different revision come with a fan? i think i'm going to get this board.... hm

Yes, I installed a fan on there.


----------



## crackzattic

im so happy i just put a fan on my NB heatsync


----------



## theduck

There was a post wayyyy back where someone was having problems with their system resetting the OC settings (well, setting them to default but the OC values (i.e. CPU Host Frequency, PCI-E Set to Default instead of 100, etc.) would be greyed out even though completing Stable tests.

Well, this happened to me a couple of times, even though I tested Orthos stable for 2+ Hours.

The solution (according to other posts) was to set the "Halt on" to "No Errors" (default is "All but Keyboard"). I have gone ahead and implemented this fix but I need to know is this OK or am I turning off an essential fail-safe?

I'm performing a pretty mid-ranged OC:
- E4500 (2.2GHz Stock) OC'd to 3.0GHz (37% OC)
- CPU Host Frequency: Increased from 200 to 273 (x11 = 3.003GHz)
- VCore: 1.35v (going to test lower soon...anybody with the same processor able to go lower than this?)
- VDIMM: +0.4 (RAM is optimal at 2.1-2.2v, but with this increase CPU-Z & others only registers as VDIMM 2.0640v, what's that about?)
- CPU Temp: mid 40's with very short spikes into lower 50's C on full load


----------



## dex_sky

the mobo's NB heatsink is pretty hot...i wonder is it normal? any 3rd party NB cooler to recommend? thx


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dex_sky* 
the mobo's NB heatsink is pretty hot...i wonder is it normal? any 3rd party NB cooler to recommend? thx

I had a fan on mine, but I can't get a stable position and it rattles. The sound is driving me crazy.

I'm thinking of taking it off. I'm at 450 FSB (stock volts)... so the heatsink gets hot.

How high of an FSB are you pushing?


----------



## Schroedinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


These are just guesses. The screenshot shows my idle and a couple of minutes of Orthos.

TMPIN0 is not the Northbridge temp. If I increase load, the value stays the same....33-34

TMPIN1 increases as I increase the load. From 22 all the way to 43. But I don't think this is the northbridge temp because I have a decent size fan on my northbridge. With the fan running, the heatsink is cool but when I stop the fan, the northbridge gets almost too hot to touch. The temperature stayed the same with the fan on or off.

My hunch is that the TMPIN1 is the temp of the CPU... between the cores. There are 2 temp sensors on the cpu. 1 right at the core and another off of the core...


The bottom number is your CPU temp; the IHS sensor reading. The other temp I don't believe necessarily corresponds to anything I haven't seen an answer I trust. It is not the NB temp; I've run 200 and 450 FSB without more than a few degrees change in that temperature.


----------



## markiemark

Core Temp has my core temps at 42 and SpeedFan shows 30. My BIOs temps at 30C. Which do I believe when overclocking?








markiemerk


----------



## Benny99

Core temp!

Also try Hw monitor

For me core temp and HW monitor read same temps


----------



## PGT96AJT

I always trust core temp, and it's the load temp that I worry about.


----------



## theduck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


I had a fan on mine, but I can't get a stable position and it rattles. The sound is driving me crazy.

I'm thinking of taking it off. I'm at 450 FSB (stock volts)... so the heatsink gets hot.

How high of an FSB are you pushing?


My NB wasn't getting very hot but after reading about so many others having overheating problems, I decided to buy the best cooling solution since I was going to have my MoBo pulled out anyways for something else.

I bought bought a ThermalTake Extreme Spirit 2: (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116018). A little pricey but it's the only one with an actual fan on it (the others were passive heat sinks). This thing is like a mini CPU heat sink with heat pipes & a fan on it (with blue LEDs too!).

My NB didn't drop at all (it was running at 35C anyways & probably didn't need any aftermarket cooling) but I actually saw my CPU Temp drop by 5C. I'm guessing it's because I oriented the fan to blow away from my CPU (the heat sink sits on rails and pivots, which is a pretty cool feature).

This thing is pretty big & I didn't get to point it towards my exhaust, like I wanted to but that's no big deal. I bought a 2nd one for my SouthBridge but I can't get anything to fit because of my video card, so I'm leaving the stock alone.

You can't really go wrong with this heat sink & the extra money is worth it.


----------



## Schroedinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markiemark*


Core Temp has my core temps at 42 and SpeedFan shows 30. My BIOs temps at 30C. Which do I believe when overclocking?








markiemerk


Core temp and Speedfan show different things. Speedfan is showing your CPU temp; this is going to be lower than your Core Temp, especially at load. It will also be lower if you have a CPU cooler installed (of course everyone does, but it's relevant).

Coretemp is read directly off the core temp sensor, which doesn't read actual temperature. It reads "distance to throttling" with some level of accuracy. At load temperatures, the number of degrees below thermal throttling will be accurate. However, it is not necessarily true that this means it displays the correct temperatures, because Intel does not publish throttling temps for desktops. In other words, the guy who makes Coretemp just has to guess. Several people, since Penryn, have made more educated guesses, and asserted different positions on what the throttling temperatures are and/or what the biases of the temperature sensors are in different Intel steppings.

The CPU Temp is read directly off the IHS, so it should be accurate in BIOS and Windows.

Do a search for posts by unclewebb if you're -really- interested.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dex_sky*


the mobo's NB heatsink is pretty hot...i wonder is it normal? any 3rd party NB cooler to recommend? thx


I recently installed a Thermaltake CL-C0034 Copper Fan&Heatsink

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835116018

It works very well and can swivel to fit around any after market cpu hsf and has a blue light. You will need to remove the motherboard to install it on the ds3l model but once it is done it's very solid. Was worth the cost as far as I was concerned. My NB never really got that hot but now I don't even have to bother monitoring it.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theduck*


This thing is pretty big & I didn't get to point it towards my exhaust, like I wanted to but that's no big deal. I bought a 2nd one for my SouthBridge but I can't get anything to fit because of my video card, so I'm leaving the stock alone.


I was going to get one for my SB after I checked out my delivery. It would fit ok but I had to think why bother. The SB has never even felt warm to the touch. I pulled the HS off to check it out and it has a thermal pad on there without even a very snug fit so I don't think heat was ever a concern during the design.

I did notice the same results as you with the NB. My temps never really changed much with the fan installed over the original HS. But for piece of mind now I don't have to worry at all under load conditions.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markiemark* 
Core Temp has my core temps at 42 and SpeedFan shows 30. My BIOs temps at 30C. Which do I believe when overclocking?








markiemerk

Speed fan is accurate with an exception. If you run both together you will notice that Speed fan is always 15c off but is consistent with Core Temp.

HWMonitor is another nice utility made by the same people that give you Cpuz. It will give you your current temp along with the high and low points since it was opened. Also monitors volts, HDD and GPU temps. It is very basic with no special options to change what you can do with it but it does the job as is.


----------



## djakon999

hello, I have strange problem with cpu speed in some programs then I change my multiplier.maybe someone know how to fix that?with x11 multiplier i look fine, but memory are very slow


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djakon999* 
hello, I have strange problem with cpu speed in some programs then I change my multiplier.maybe someone know how to fix that?with x11 multiplier i look fine, but memory are very slow


You need to disable Intel's Speedstep function in the BIOS. See the first post of the thread.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djakon999* 
hello, I have strange problem with cpu speed in some programs then I change my multiplier.maybe someone know how to fix that?with x11 multiplier i look fine, but memory are very slow

Speedstep is the energy saving feature that you can disable in the bios settings. When you are just sitting there and doing nothing it will show you dropped down in speed but look again at it once you have something that is actually using the cpu and it bumps it up to your specified settings.

If you leave your computer on 24/7 speedstep can be a debatable thing to have enabled. In theory it can extend the life of your cpu, then again anyone even on these forums doesn't really care all that much about doing that!


----------



## djakon999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
You need to disable Intel's Speedstep function in the BIOS. See the first post of the thread.

i can't disable it because when i change multiplier it gone from bios


----------



## djakon999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
Speedstep is the energy saving feature that you can disable in the bios settings. When you are just sitting there and doing nothing it will show you dropped down in speed but look again at it once you have something that is actually using the cpu and it bumps it up to your specified settings.

If you leave your computer on 24/7 speedstep can be a debatable thing to have enabled. In theory it can extend the life of your cpu, then again anyone even on these forums doesn't really care all that much about doing that!









you not understand what I ask.I ask what is the problem with some programs that calculate my cpu speed with x11 multi, when i use x8 multi in bios.how to fix that problem?


----------



## KingJude

i wanted to know what to get.... ga-p35-ds3L or GA-P35-DS3 or Ga-p35-s3G?
because i want a good mobo so i can OC my e2180 can someone please helps me! thanks


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djakon999* 
i can't disable it because when i change multiplier it gone from bios


Haha, don't worry, that happens (sometimes) after you also disable "CPU Enhance Halt (C1E)". If you enable C1E, save changes and restart, EIST should come back after that.

Okay, now's my turn! Here are my overclocking results with this board. Of course I'll try something higher (like 3.2 GHz and 3.6 GHz) for 24/7 usage, but I don't have more time to test until next week. My specifications are on my signature. Oh, by the way, all the fans I have in my system (check picture on signature) are running at 7v.

My VID:










Here's Prime95 running for eight+ hours (load):



And here an hour after I stopped Prime95 (idle):



Well, I hope I made something good. For instance, I must say I had TERRIBLE overclocking results with this motherboard at the beginning, but then I realized I was setting my voltage way too high (1.4v on BIOS and 1.3125v on CPU-Z during load). Now that I fixed that mistake of mine, I'm so happy.

Oh, by the way, in that test I just posted, I have ALL voltages set to "Normal", except for the RAM, which is running with a "+0.2v" modifier, and I also have C1E, Thermal Monitor, and EIST disabled. For 24/7 usage, I have C1E enabled without problems (I don't feel like on Priming it just for your eyes, sorry







). I've noticed that if I have either Thermal Monitor or EIST enabled, I don't really know which, when running Prime95, my cores would get at least 2 ÂºC hotter. That's why I leave them disabled, though I get my CPU running at even lower voltages than the ones shown in the pictures.

See you!

PS: And just because I have nothing else to do "at the moment", here are the performance results of my two new hard drives: http://www.uploadfilesystem.com//vie...0/Z9u07923.png


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


I was going to get one for my SB after I checked out my delivery. It would fit ok but I had to think why bother. The SB has never even felt warm to the touch. I pulled the HS off to check it out and it has a thermal pad on there without even a very snug fit so I don't think heat was ever a concern during the design.



Has anyone ever even taken off the heatsink and touched the southbridge?

I took mine off today to add some AS5 and reseat, but the heatsink almost makes no contact. I wouldn't be surprised of the chip was lukewarm to the touch without any heatsinks.

I saw the Thermaltake NB heatsinks you guys are talking about. It doesn't cover the whole chip, right?

How's the bare chip hold up to the finger test?


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


Has anyone ever even taken off the heatsink and touched the southbridge?

I took mine off today to add some AS5 and reseat, but the heatsink almost makes no contact. I wouldn't be surprised of the chip was lukewarm to the touch without any heatsinks.

I saw the Thermaltake NB heatsinks you guys are talking about. It doesn't cover the whole chip, right?

How's the bare chip hold up to the finger test?


Hmm... the south bridge shouldn't get hot enough, so there's no reason to apply a good thermal paste on it. North bridge should be your real and only concern. THAT's the one that gets hot, specially with this board.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt*


Hmm... the south bridge shouldn't get hot enough, so there's no reason to apply a good thermal paste on it. North bridge should be your real and only concern. THAT's the one that gets hot, specially with this board.


Yeah, I was already modding my case/components, so I thought why not.


----------



## homestyle

The DS3R also looks like it has a NB that gets hot.

It does have a slightly bigger heatsink, but I can't see that heatsink cooling much better than the DS3L.

I haven't heard too much commotion from DS3R people.


----------



## lenzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashk*


Hi,

Has anyone had any issues overclocking Q6600 with the 4-pin 12v connector?

xbitlabs managed to melt their 4-pin connection when overclocking a QX6700 on this board. I read that 8-pin is better for this purpose but if no one has had problems with their 4-pin then i think this is a good board.

Here's what i'm talking about:



















http://www.siliconmadness.com/2008/0...hings-too.html


I read this xbitlab article a few months back. None the less, I went and build close to the same setup and haven't had the same problem, nor have I heard of this ever happening to anyone else. A one shot deal, a fluke. The 4pin socket is safer with the 45nm cpu's vs. the 65nm cpu's because they don't need the same power requirements. I don't think this should scare you from getting this mobo. gL


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


Has anyone ever even taken off the heatsink and touched the southbridge?

I took mine off today to add some AS5 and reseat, but the heatsink almost makes no contact. I wouldn't be surprised of the chip was lukewarm to the touch without any heatsinks.

I saw the Thermaltake NB heatsinks you guys are talking about. It doesn't cover the whole chip, right?

How's the bare chip hold up to the finger test?


The Thermaltake hsf fits perfectly. The chip is in fact very small, about the size of a corn nut. The hs actually comes with a round donut shaped piece of foam that tapes to the bottom of the hs. That is what contacts the mb and the hs rests on top of the chip. just a very small amount of AS5, grain of rice sized, is all you need before you tighten down the pivoting arms. I have mine seated next to an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro and it fits fine.

The only issue that kinda scared me a bit was pulling off the stock NB sink. It appears they used ceramic compound at it made a snap after a bit of tugging to remove it. After the relief of seeing that I didn't rip my chip in half and the shiny stuff was ceramic all it took was my fingernail to scrape the residue off.

The SB chip is slightly warm to the touch even after playing some games. I think the stock HS with it's thermal pad is more then enough.


----------



## djakon999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt*


Haha, don't worry, that happens (sometimes) after you also disable "CPU Enhance Halt (C1E)". If you enable C1E, save changes and restart, EIST should come back after that.


that do not help


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djakon999*


that do not help


Clear the BIOS and be happy. If that doesn't work, it defenitely is the programs' fault, but I doubt that...


----------



## Benny99

Dont know why you guys are complaning about heat on the NB.

mine is at +0.2 to the NB and the FSB

This thing dosent even get hot, warmish under full load.

If you want a hot NB and SB try a Nvidia chipset


----------



## djakon999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt*


Clear the BIOS and be happy. If that doesn't work, it defenitely is the programs' fault, but I doubt that...


what didnt work CPU EIST only is then multiplier set to x11.tried all multipliers x6, x7, x8, x9, x10 and no CPU EIST in bios


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djakon999*


what didnt work CPU EIST only is then multiplier set to x11.tried all multipliers x6, x7, x8, x9, x10 and no CPU EIST in bios


I don't know then... downgrade BIOS to version F6?


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Dont know why you guys are complaning about heat on the NB.

mine is at +0.2 to the NB and the FSB

This thing dosent even get hot, warmish under full load.

If you want a hot NB and SB try a Nvidia chipset










It probably is not making good contact with the chip.


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homestyle* 
It probably is not making good contact with the chip.

So, you're telling the poor guy he's actually cooking his chip?


----------



## homestyle

All of our NB heatsinks are hot and pretty much everyones else out there with this board...

A hot heatsink is a good thing. It shows that it's doing its job.

If I had +0.2 on the voltage and pushing 462+ FSB and a cool NB heatsink, I would be worried.


----------



## djakon999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt*


I don't know then... downgrade BIOS to version F6?


nothing


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djakon999*


nothing










Lithuania?

I'm in a huge war with your faction in Medieval 2: Total War... (sorry, couldn't resist)

You want to enable Thermal Monitor just in case you fry your card.

Show us a screenshot of the MB Tweaker (the screen that shows your multi and FSB)


----------



## djakon999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


Lithuania?

I'm in a huge war with your faction in Medieval 2: Total War... (sorry, couldn't resist)

You want to enable Thermal Monitor just in case you fry your card.

Show us a screenshot of the MB Tweaker (the screen that shows your multi and FSB)


yes lithuanian, here bios:


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djakon999*


yes lithuanian, here bios:



So the OS is showing 4.4 GHz?

I don't know how to help you... but what does Intel TAT show you?

BTW, why don't you just run off the 11x multi, lower your FSB and tighten your ram timings... you'll probably get a faster system that way.


----------



## djakon999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


So the OS is showing 4.4 GHz?

I don't know how to help you... but what does Intel TAT show you?

BTW, why don't you just run off the 11x multi, lower your FSB and tighten your ram timings... you'll probably get a faster system that way.


yes os and 3dmark showing 4.4GHz.intel TAT show correct 3.2GHz.with 11x multi i lost a lot of ram speed in write benchmarks, so i better use lower multi that much increase rams speed


----------



## homestyle

Intel TAT has always shown my correct speed.

I think 3dmark06 and the OS is only reading your FSB and assuming you have an 11 multi and gives you those clocks.


----------



## djakon999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


Intel TAT has always shown my correct speed.

I think 3dmark06 and the OS is only reading your FSB and assuming you have an 11 multi and gives you those clocks.


but maybe someone know how to fix that?


----------



## johonm333

Johonm333

[email protected], 445FSB, 1.48volts


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homestyle* 
It probably is not making good contact with the chip.

Trust me its making contact.

On Full Load its Not Hot hot but i can keep my hand on it without it burning,warmish is the best word.

Ive got a Nvidia Chipset behind me and i tell u know those are the ones that get hot.

The P35 Chipset (Northbridge) only uses 16watts. (Thermal Design Power)

The X38 chip runs quite a bit hotter and it uses 26.5 watts


----------



## Dblake

Can someone help me with a E4600 and Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4
give me some settings for around 3ghz .....stock cooling right now


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dblake* 
Can someone help me with a E4600 and Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4
give me some settings for around 3ghz .....stock cooling right now









Your chip has a 12x multiplier, and stock speed of 200 FSB. So, for 3 GHz, you need a 250 FSB (12 x 250 MHz = 3 GHz). You'll have to watch your vcore and raise it if your OC shows instability - but keep an eye on your temps as well.

However, have you read any overclocking guides or read through all or most of this thread? If not, I suggest you do that first. Get the various software programs to test your stability/monitor your OC. Go slowly, raising your FSB a bit at a time: don't jump right to 3 GHz.


----------



## Dblake

yeah i have little experience. i have read a good amount of info on it and use cpuz for monitoring. i have a IR heat gun for second temp reading besides bios.
i think 3ghz is not to hard on the e4600. but whats max vcore i would want to go to?
thanks


----------



## Coelocanth

Well, it's rated for 1.162V-1.312V, so I wouldn't go above that.


----------



## Dblake

should i do anything with ram? or the bfg 8600gt 256mb?


----------



## Coelocanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dblake* 
should i do anything with ram? or the bfg 8600gt 256mb?

At only a 250 FSB, your RAM's only going to be running at 500 MHz at a 1:1 ratio, so you may want to set a higher multiplier on that to get it closer to its rated speed (you can leave it on Auto, but I think setting it manually is probably a better option). As for the graphics card, you don't need to do anything, but overclocking it is always an option, I guess, but I've not overclocked video cards before, so I can't advise you on that.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi everyone,

Ive just got this board set up with a Q6600 go stepping processor and 2GB (2x1GB) G.Skill 6400 HK series (4-4-3-5) RAMbut im having a few problems overclocking.
Im new to overclocking but i know a little bit. Im using the F6 BIOS with all default settings apart from the ram voltage which i set to 2.1V, and i disabled CPU EIST Function. Ive raied the FSB so my ram is now running at 940MHz and CPU is at 2.8GHz per core i also manually set the ram timmings to 4-4-3-5 as they were set by the bios to 5-5-5-15, the problem is that if i try to go any higher on the FSB windows will not boot or it just freezes up so i wanted to know if i need to raise the voltage on the FSB and/or the (G)MCH voltage, i tried rasing the cpu voltage by 0.1 to 1.4 but it still would not boot. I know this board and cpu are capable of going much hight than 2.8GHz per core as ive seen peoples on the internet at 3.6GHz, also everest ultimate edition says my DRAM:FSB ratio is 12:8 should that not be 1:1 and if so how would i go about changing it ? I would like to get this processor to 3GHz and i would like a bit more out of the RAM as ive heard that it is superb at overclocking, if anyone can give me some tips on timmings voltages ect to improve my system performance and help me get better overclock speeds it would be real appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Hi everyone,

Ive just got this board set up with a Q6600 go stepping processor and 2GB (2x1GB) G.Skill 6400 HK series (4-4-3-5) RAMbut im having a few problems overclocking.
Im new to overclocking but i know a little bit. Im using the F6 BIOS with all default settings apart from the ram voltage which i set to 2.1V, and i disabled CPU EIST Function. Ive raied the FSB so my ram is now running at 940MHz and CPU is at 2.8GHz per core i also manually set the ram timmings to 4-4-3-5 as they were set by the bios to 5-5-5-15, the problem is that if i try to go any higher on the FSB windows will not boot or it just freezes up so i wanted to know if i need to raise the voltage on the FSB and/or the (G)MCH voltage, i tried rasing the cpu voltage by 0.1 to 1.4 but it still would not boot. I know this board and cpu are capable of going much hight than 2.8GHz per core as ive seen peoples on the internet at 3.6GHz, also everest ultimate edition says my DRAM:FSB ratio is 12:8 should that not be 1:1 and if so how would i go about changing it ? I would like to get this processor to 3GHz and i would like a bit more out of the RAM as ive heard that it is superb at overclocking, if anyone can give me some tips on timmings voltages ect to improve my system performance and help me get better overclock speeds it would be real appreciated.

Thanks

























Could you please post a Core Temp picture? It'd help if we at least knew the VID of your CPU.

For instance, the only thing I did to get it to 3.0 GHz was to set "CPU Host Frequency (MHz)" to 333. All voltages are set to "Normal", except for the "DDR2 OverVoltage Control", pretty much like you did. Remember to also set "PCI Express Frequency (MHz)" to 100, just to be safe. Oh, and of course disable both Thermal Monitor and EIST. I left C1E enabled, since that didn't affect my performance or stability, and it reduces heat and load on my CPU when it is idle.

Good luck!


----------



## psmo290

Ok, I need some advice.

I'm trying to hit 3 ghz on my e4500

It's stable at 264 fsb x 11 = 2.904 Ghz

When I bump it to 267, it fails Orthos at around the 9 min mark.

I have Vcore set at 1.35. After Vdrop, the voltage is at 1.312.

My DDRV is +.3 so it's around 2.1

It shouldn't take alot of power to get to 3 Ghz. What should I do?


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psmo290* 
Ok, I need some advice.

I'm trying to hit 3 ghz on my e4500

It's stable at 264 fsb x 11 = 2.904 Ghz

When I bump it to 267, it fails Orthos at around the 9 min mark.

I have Vcore set at 1.35. After Vdrop, the voltage is at 1.312.

My DDRV is +.3 so it's around 2.1

It shouldn't take alot of power to get to 3 Ghz. What should I do?

From what I have seen with this motherboard is that under heavy load the voltage drops significantly. Another point is that the voltage settings in the bios are not an accurate setting at all. It would be so simple to go in and set it for 1.45v and that is what you got. Not here, you'll get around 1.35 or so depending on your hardware and psu.

What I have done is aim a little higher than I should need and then fire it up and run Orthos small fft's level 9 for 10-15 minutes and then go back to bios and knock the voltages down 2 levels and repeat. Once I see an unstable boot or crash during Orthos then I go back and bump it up and run my longer testing.

I also never rely on blend settings when testing the voltage because you won't be sure if it is the memory or cpu that caused the crash. Use the DOS version of Memtest86+ burned to a cd and boot that up just to test your memory.

Using these methods has saved me a LOT of time that I previously wasted waiting those 6-8 hours for a stable check. It has also helped my OC with a lower and stable voltage setting that blend will crash. You will rarely put your CPU under the kind of load that blend will do so it is kind of overkill.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

Here are my core temps from everest ultimate edition


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Hi,

Here are my core temps from everest ultimate edition



Heh, well, I asked you a picture from Core Temp, the software. That application also shows (if you have EIST and Thermal Monitor disabled in the BIOS) VID of your CPU correctly. VID (most of the time) is a good indicator of how good for overclocking is your processor.


----------



## Benny99

Quite Wierd but my board P35-DS3L Revision 2.0 Under volts ram alot.

To get to 2.2v for my ballistix it took +0.6

at +0.4 it was at 2.03 According to Everest and HW monitor

Very wierd..

However at +0.4 Passed Memtest no problems at 1111mhz at 5-5-5-15-2T.

So i guessing just a wrong Sensor maybe.


----------



## wiggy2k7

sorry.... Is this what you wanted to see ?


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt* 
Could you please post a Core Temp picture? It'd help if we at least knew the VID of your CPU.

For instance, the only thing I did to get it to 3.0 GHz was to set "CPU Host Frequency (MHz)" to 333. All voltages are set to "Normal", except for the "DDR2 OverVoltage Control", pretty much like you did. Remember to also set "PCI Express Frequency (MHz)" to 100, just to be safe. Oh, and of course disable both Thermal Monitor and EIST. I left C1E enabled, since that didn't affect my performance or stability, and it reduces heat and load on my CPU when it is idle.

Good luck!

I would not disable thermal monitor. This is supposed to protect your CPU.

You will want to run in 1:1 first and get a stable CPU and then start overclocking your ram if you want.

Go to MB Tweaker in the BIOS and go to SPD multiplier. Set the value to 2.0.. oddly the numbers are not in a logical increasing order. 2.0 is in the midddle somewhere... you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Static|X

Hi everyone, I'm @ work so sorry if this is too little info provided - let me know I'll do my best to provide better info. My current setup this is in regards to is my main system below.

Pretty much I just got an e8400 yesterday to replace my e2180. My e2180 could OC easily to 3.33ghz with a minimal up in voltage. Now that I'm trying to go higher than my motherboard's rated 1333mhz FSB I'm running into issues.

I can take the e8400 to 400x9 = 3.6ghz no problem I am currently running orthos, it was at 9 hours stable when i left for work this morning. At this speed my ram runs 1:1 @ 800mhz.

If I try 420x9 I can make it into windows but orthos fails within minutes. I've tried loosening my ram timings to 5-5-5-15 and even 6-6-7-25 to get some sort of stability. I've also tried upping the voltage to 2.2V.

I'm fairly convinced my ram is holding me back - not my motherboard. But I guess I want to be sure before I go buy new RAM.

So I guess my question is to anyone with an e8400 and our great motherboard - what kind of RAM are you using - I'm probably just going to grab a 2gb kit of 1066mhz ram to prevent it hindering my overclock.


----------



## homestyle

If you have ddr800 ram, it would probably be able to do 420mhz.

1. Try changing your multi to 8 and running Orthos.


----------



## Static|X

Won't that just lower me down to 3.2ghz with the same ram / fsb speeds? Just wondering why you're suggesting that.

I agree - I've read other reviews of the kit I have and most can run at least up to ~850mhz. Mine can't seem to be stable above 810mhz - no matter what timings / voltage I try.

I'm about to try throwing in an older OCZ kit I have - its the Platinum 1GB kit. It's half the size but I've overclocked it to 900mhz in a couple other systems no problem.


----------



## Schroedinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Static|X*


Won't that just lower me down to 3.2ghz with the same ram / fsb speeds? Just wondering why you're suggesting that.

I agree - I've read other reviews of the kit I have and most can run at least up to ~850mhz. Mine can't seem to be stable above 810mhz - no matter what timings / voltage I try.

I'm about to try throwing in an older OCZ kit I have - its the Platinum 1GB kit. It's half the size but I've overclocked it to 900mhz in a couple other systems no problem.


It's a test. The CPU multiplier reduction will ensure it isn't your CPU causing the instability above 3.6Ghz. If it's stable at 420 FSB, then you know the RAM or northbridge aren't the problem, it's your CPU.

If it isn't stable, it could be an MCH or northbridge issue rather than the RAM. The DS3L should get you an FSB of 450+ easy, but check your memory timings. Sometimes a low TRD (Static Read delay) will cause instability. Try memtest86 - maybe the RAM is just buggy, period. Any RAM should overclock 20 Mhz.


----------



## Static|X

Thanks for the help and input guys - I'll try everything suggested tonight when I get home and post the results tomorrow when I return to work. Thanks again.


----------



## EGOvoruhk

What do I set the "System Memory Multiplier" for when I'm using 1066 RAM instead of 800. I had it at 2.0, but it's showing 800:800

What am I missing?


----------



## tkl.hui

What do you have your FSB at? 377? if its 377, put it to 2.5 and it should be almost 1000.


----------



## psmo290

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


From what I have seen with this motherboard is that under heavy load the voltage drops significantly. Another point is that the voltage settings in the bios are not an accurate setting at all. It would be so simple to go in and set it for 1.45v and that is what you got. Not here, you'll get around 1.35 or so depending on your hardware and psu.

What I have done is aim a little higher than I should need and then fire it up and run Orthos small fft's level 9 for 10-15 minutes and then go back to bios and knock the voltages down 2 levels and repeat. Once I see an unstable boot or crash during Orthos then I go back and bump it up and run my longer testing.

I also never rely on blend settings when testing the voltage because you won't be sure if it is the memory or cpu that caused the crash. Use the DOS version of Memtest86+ burned to a cd and boot that up just to test your memory.

Using these methods has saved me a LOT of time that I previously wasted waiting those 6-8 hours for a stable check. It has also helped my OC with a lower and stable voltage setting that blend will crash. You will rarely put your CPU under the kind of load that blend will do so it is kind of overkill.


K, I tried your method

Right now, my cpu is clocked at 3.058 Ghz (278 x 11)

My Vcore is 1.328 after Vdrop

My RAM passed memtest, but Orthos gives me an error after about 55 minutes. I'll try bumping the vcore up 1 more notch to see what happens. I didn't think I would need this much power at around 3.1 ghz


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Static|X* 
Hi everyone, I'm @ work so sorry if this is too little info provided - let me know I'll do my best to provide better info. My current setup this is in regards to is my main system below.

Pretty much I just got an e8400 yesterday to replace my e2180. My e2180 could OC easily to 3.33ghz with a minimal up in voltage. Now that I'm trying to go higher than my motherboard's rated 1333mhz FSB I'm running into issues.

I can take the e8400 to 400x9 = 3.6ghz no problem I am currently running orthos, it was at 9 hours stable when i left for work this morning. At this speed my ram runs 1:1 @ 800mhz.

If I try 420x9 I can make it into windows but orthos fails within minutes. I've tried loosening my ram timings to 5-5-5-15 and even 6-6-7-25 to get some sort of stability. I've also tried upping the voltage to 2.2V.

I'm fairly convinced my ram is holding me back - not my motherboard. But I guess I want to be sure before I go buy new RAM.

So I guess my question is to anyone with an e8400 and our great motherboard - what kind of RAM are you using - I'm probably just going to grab a 2gb kit of 1066mhz ram to prevent it hindering my overclock.

If your memory is the G.skill with the red heat spreaders then I have the same issues as you. They are a pain to clock over 800mhz. Even worse is that I have 4x1 and that is harder yet to get stable on this mb. It can be done though because I have seen a lot of posts on those who have gone well beyond 900mhz with these sticks. I just don't have the patience just yet to deal with leaving my computer sitting unused for that long in DOS mode. At least with Orthos running in windows I can do other stuff.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psmo290* 
K, I tried your method

Right now, my cpu is clocked at 3.058 Ghz (278 x 11)

My Vcore is 1.328 after Vdrop

My RAM passed memtest, but Orthos gives me an error after about 55 minutes. I'll try bumping the vcore up 1 more notch to see what happens. I didn't think I would need this much power at around 3.1 ghz

This board sucks the juice, mine is running at 1.4v at 3.0ghz. but my psu is not the best in the world so I think that is why I see others with some super low volts compared to what is stable for me. There are just so many variables to each system that there really is no cookie cutter way to set these things.


----------



## EGOvoruhk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
What do you have your FSB at? 377? if its 377, put it to 2.5 and it should be almost 1000.

Yeah, it's at 9xx something now, but it's still 800:9XX

Shouldn't it be 1066:9XX?


----------



## theduck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psmo290* 
Ok, I need some advice.

I'm trying to hit 3 ghz on my e4500

It's stable at 264 fsb x 11 = 2.904 Ghz

When I bump it to 267, it fails Orthos at around the 9 min mark.

I have Vcore set at 1.35. After Vdrop, the voltage is at 1.312.

My DDRV is +.3 so it's around 2.1

It shouldn't take alot of power to get to 3 Ghz. What should I do?

I have almost the same exact setup as you (with the exception that I'm using an Arctic Freezer 7 HSF & 4GB of RAM (Geil Ultra, 5-5-5-15), but I'm able to get to 3.003GHz (273fsb), Orthos stable +9 hrs.

I actually set my Vcore to 1.35v then dropped down the voltage one level at a time & eventually got it back to stock voltage stable (1.325v stock). The only voltage I increased was the DDR voltage (+0.4) because my RAM's optimal is at 2.2v (even though 1.8+0.4=2.2 but only shows as 2.06v under load, what the heck is that about?)

I'm thinking your E4500 didn't come from a good batch OR you missed a setting in your BIOS.

Did you turn these off?

* CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
* CPU Thermal Monitor (TM2)
* CPU EIST Function (SpeedStep)
* CPU Smart FAN Control
* Change all the 'performance enhance' and 'vga booster' functions to their standard/disabled/auto settings.


----------



## Geoffric

I have the GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX version and hope I am in the right forum. Xeon E3110, 2x2gb Patriot 1066 mhz Ram, Vista 64 bit Ultimate.

I am new to OC and just lower to average technically.

Someone told me to flash my BIOS because I am running a XEON E3110 with this board, and they said the board might not be 45nm ready. So when I used the @bios windows program and got the new BIOS I got the beta version by mistake.

Now, I go through POST ok, and Vista starts to laod, and the little loading bar goes for about 10 seconds, then it flashes very quickly for a half second the "blue screen of death", and then its starts to POST again.

I read what someone said about maybe needing more voltage somewhere if it crashes during loading the OS. Where would I increase voltage, and to what amount?

Thanks.


----------



## Static|X

Well, I'm home and trying to figure out whats hindering my overclock...unfortunately I'm now leaning towards it being my e8400









I just ran an hour of orthos just to see if anything could last more than a few minutes.

I ran the test @ these settings:

CPU @ 450x8 = 3.6ghz @ 1.3v
RAM @ 1:1 = 900mhz @ 5-5-5-15 timings @ 2.2v

I then tried keeping everything the same and upping the multiplier to 9.
First try - automatic reboot before windows
Second try @ 1.325 vCore - same thing
3rd try @ 1.35 vCore - got into windows and ran orthos, failed @ 5 minutes
4th try @ 1.4 vCore - got into windows and ran orthos, failed @ 10 minutes

I'm not going any higher with the voltage even though my temps haven't gone higher than 55 celsius.

1. because i don't want to fry a brand new chip and 3.6ghz is pretty damn fast as it is
2. because my temps look very funky (core1 and core2 are off by about 10 degrees) (yes im aware of all the issues with this cpu's temp reporting issues)

Kind of stinks because I upgraded to this e8400 from a e2180 that could goto 3.33ghz no problem - I even got it to post @ 3.6 and benchmark in 3dmark

So now i've got a 200 dollar cpu that gets just 266mhz faster than a 80 dollar one :/ I'll probably keep it though since my main cause for upgrading was to get higher FPS in tf2 - and I think the 6mb cache helps TF2 because ive noticed about a 40-50% increase in my average framerate even though nothing else in my system changed.

So from what I've given for speeds / voltages - do you all think my e8400 is just not going to get above 3.6ghz?

I haven't had the opportunity to test enough systems to know for sure but...even though my ram was stable @900mhz for an hour, doesn't upping the cpu clock but keeping the ram speed the same increase the communication speed between the ram and cpu enough to maybe cause it to fail when in fact it is the ram not the cpu?

Sorry if this is mumble jumble - tried to be as clear as I could.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Static|X* 
Well, I'm home and trying to figure out whats hindering my overclock...unfortunately I'm now leaning towards it being my e8400









I just ran an hour of orthos just to see if anything could last more than a few minutes.

I ran the test @ these settings:

CPU @ 450x8 = 3.6ghz @ 1.3v
RAM @ 1:1 = 900mhz @ 5-5-5-15 timings @ 2.2v

I then tried keeping everything the same and upping the multiplier to 9.
First try - automatic reboot before windows
Second try @ 1.325 vCore - same thing
3rd try @ 1.35 vCore - got into windows and ran orthos, failed @ 5 minutes
4th try @ 1.4 vCore - got into windows and ran orthos, failed @ 10 minutes

I'm not going any higher with the voltage even though my temps haven't gone higher than 55 celsius.

1. because i don't want to fry a brand new chip and 3.6ghz is pretty damn fast as it is
2. because my temps look very funky (core1 and core2 are off by about 10 degrees) (yes im aware of all the issues with this cpu's temp reporting issues)

Kind of stinks because I upgraded to this e8400 from a e2180 that could goto 3.33ghz no problem - I even got it to post @ 3.6 and benchmark in 3dmark

So now i've got a 200 dollar cpu that gets just 266mhz faster than a 80 dollar one :/ I'll probably keep it though since my main cause for upgrading was to get higher FPS in tf2 - and I think the 6mb cache helps TF2 because ive noticed about a 40-50% increase in my average framerate even though nothing else in my system changed.

So from what I've given for speeds / voltages - do you all think my e8400 is just not going to get above 3.6ghz?

I haven't had the opportunity to test enough systems to know for sure but...even though my ram was stable @900mhz for an hour, doesn't upping the cpu clock but keeping the ram speed the same increase the communication speed between the ram and cpu enough to maybe cause it to fail when in fact it is the ram not the cpu?

Sorry if this is mumble jumble - tried to be as clear as I could.

Are those the basic g.skill 800 mhz ram or the HZ's? If its the regular you might want to lower your ram clock because 900 mhz is high for those on any voltage. Run them at 800mhz and THEN overclock the cpu until you are satisfied. THEN raise and tighten timings.


----------



## DeRock131

And i forgot why i was here...

I am actually looking for a backplate for the D3SL. I bought an open box from newegg and figured it would be missing sata cables, manual and software but of course its missing the one thing i don't have. Still not a bad deal for 65 bucks shipped...

Anyone if anyone has an extra that i could buy or direct me to where i can purchase one please PM me or post here. (Will check every once in a while.)

Thanks


----------



## wiggy2k7

Homestyle -

Thanks for your help, I lowered the SPD and I have now got the CPU at 3.00GHz per core so it obveously wasn't the processor that was stopping it from booting it must have been the ram which is strange because i bourght this ram 2GB G.Skill PC-6400 HK series (4-4-3-5) because of its overclocking potential, its meant to go upto and beyond 1000MHz. Ive got it running at 2.1V and set the timming manually to 4-4-3-5, do you think i should add 0.1v more or alter the timmings and see if it will go higher ? What do you think ?


----------



## theduck

Sgt. Spike,

I just noticed in your system signature that you even OC"d your Hard Drive from 7200rpm to 8100rpm. How the heck did you do that?

I didn't think it was possible, but you have just earned even more respect from me.

Oh, by the way...thank to you guys I took my first system build ever and was able to OC it from 2.2GHz to 3.0GHz without a hitch at all. And this was only like a day or two after I put my system together. A system I originally built with no intentions of Overclocking at all...after reading how easy it was on this forum, I can honestly say I'm a bit addicted.

The best part of my OC was I didn't even have to raise my vcore!


----------



## Static|X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeRock131* 
Are those the basic g.skill 800 mhz ram or the HZ's? If its the regular you might want to lower your ram clock because 900 mhz is high for those on any voltage. Run them at 800mhz and THEN overclock the cpu until you are satisfied. THEN raise and tighten timings.

Thanks for input, but the e8400 multiplier only goes up to 9, so from there ive got to just keep upping the FSB, therefore increasing my RAM speed. Anything after 400mhzFSB (800mhz RAM) is overclocking.

My ram model # is F2-6400CL4-1GBPK - its got the light blue heatsink not the red.

I'm pretty convinced its my processor at this point - couldn't get any combination of timings to work higher than 3.6ghz. I guess thats the luck of the draw - my prior e2180 was above average, this ones a little below. Maybe I'll buy another and sell this one if I get a higher clock out of it.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Static|X*


Thanks for input, but the e8400 multiplier only goes up to 9, so from there ive got to just keep upping the FSB, therefore increasing my RAM speed. Anything after 400mhzFSB (800mhz RAM) is overclocking.

My ram model # is F2-6400CL4-1GBPK - its got the light blue heatsink not the red.

I'm pretty convinced its my processor at this point - couldn't get any combination of timings to work higher than 3.6ghz. I guess thats the luck of the draw - my prior e2180 was above average, this ones a little below. Maybe I'll buy another and sell this one if I get a higher clock out of it.


What im saying is set the ram to stay at 800 mhz (unlinked) and then you can raise the FSB without raising the ram. Then it will be completely dependent on the CPU.

P.s. its true you might have a bad chip but the chips are usually the last thing to fail. Unless you fry it with too much voltage of course.


----------



## toricred

How do you set a memory speed (unlinked) on this board? I don't remember seeing this in the BIOS.


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


How do you set a memory speed (unlinked) on this board? I don't remember seeing this in the BIOS.


Press Ctrl + F1 during boot.


----------



## Static|X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


What im saying is set the ram to stay at 800 mhz (unlinked) and then you can raise the FSB without raising the ram. Then it will be completely dependent on the CPU.

P.s. its true you might have a bad chip but the chips are usually the last thing to fail. Unless you fry it with too much voltage of course.


DeRock I'm already at the lowest ram ratio 1:1 (2.00 in our BIOS) - is there a way to lower my ratio lower than that? If there is I've completely overlooked it and please help me find it.


----------



## MikersSU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


And i forgot why i was here...

I am actually looking for a backplate for the D3SL. I bought an open box from newegg and figured it would be missing sata cables, manual and software but of course its missing the one thing i don't have. Still not a bad deal for 65 bucks shipped...

Anyone if anyone has an extra that i could buy or direct me to where i can purchase one please PM me or post here. (Will check every once in a while.)

Thanks


Hmm, I don't know of any socket 775 boards that come with backplates actually. The last board I've seen that came with a backplate was an AMD powered socket 939 board. Although...I can never figure out just WHY manufacturers wouldn't supply them.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MikersSU*


Hmm, I don't know of any socket 775 boards that come with backplates actually. The last board I've seen that came with a backplate was an AMD powered socket 939 board. Although...I can never figure out just WHY manufacturers wouldn't supply them.


I think i might have used the wrong word... im looking for the SHIELD that closes the openings between the connections. Motherboard I/O shield is the name now that i think of it?


----------



## psmo290

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theduck* 
I have almost the same exact setup as you (with the exception that I'm using an Arctic Freezer 7 HSF & 4GB of RAM (Geil Ultra, 5-5-5-15), but I'm able to get to 3.003GHz (273fsb), Orthos stable +9 hrs.

I actually set my Vcore to 1.35v then dropped down the voltage one level at a time & eventually got it back to stock voltage stable (1.325v stock). The only voltage I increased was the DDR voltage (+0.4) because my RAM's optimal is at 2.2v (even though 1.8+0.4=2.2 but only shows as 2.06v under load, what the heck is that about?)

I'm thinking your E4500 didn't come from a good batch OR you missed a setting in your BIOS.

Did you turn these off?

* CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
* CPU Thermal Monitor (TM2)
* CPU EIST Function (SpeedStep)
* CPU Smart FAN Control
* Change all the 'performance enhance' and 'vga booster' functions to their standard/disabled/auto settings.

It's good to know that you almost have the same set up as mine. I was also wondering if my PSU was strong enough to bring my cpu up to around 3.2 ghz

My vcore is a bit low. Under load, vdrop kicks in even more dropping the volt to around 1.29.

Is it safe to OC my cpu to 3.2 ghz on my psu?


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psmo290* 
It's good to know that you almost have the same set up as mine. I was also wondering if my PSU was strong enough to bring my cpu up to around 3.2 ghz

My vcore is a bit low. Under load, vdrop kicks in even more dropping the volt to around 1.29.

Is it safe to OC my cpu to 3.2 ghz on my psu?

Yep should be more than enough. Check this out if you ever want to get a pretty accurate ESTIMATE of your rigs power consumption:

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Hope that helps


----------



## psmo290

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


Yep should be more than enough. Check this out if you ever want to get a pretty accurate ESTIMATE of your rigs power consumption:

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Hope that helps


Thank you very much for the website. It's really helpful.

With the stuff I have, I can probably push my cpu to about 3.4 or 3.5 ghz

+rep


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psmo290*


Thank you very much for the website. It's really helpful.

With the stuff I have, I can probably push my cpu to about 3.4 or 3.5 ghz

+rep


i got 3.2 on my psu







, stable

temps brought me back down though


----------



## Static|X

so...can anyone enlighten me as to how to lock my ram @ 800mhz while raising my FSB on this board?


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Homestyle -

Thanks for your help, I lowered the SPD and I have now got the CPU at 3.00GHz per core so it obveously wasn't the processor that was stopping it from booting it must have been the ram which is strange because i bourght this ram 2GB G.Skill PC-6400 HK series (4-4-3-5) because of its overclocking potential, its meant to go upto and beyond 1000MHz. Ive got it running at 2.1V and set the timming manually to 4-4-3-5, do you think i should add 0.1v more or alter the timmings and see if it will go higher ? What do you think ?




I would not increase timings to increase the speed of the ram or increase the volts above spec. Increasing volts may be fine, but I would first check with other people with that ram. Some ram's fine at 0.1 above spec... others are not. Increasing timings to increase the speed could make the ram slower.

You can probably try 2 things here.

1. You can keep the timings and volts the way it is and try changing the SPD multi to 2.5, to have the ram running at 833. But benches show that there's hardly any gain from running your ram above the system FSB.

2. You could keep the speed and volts the same and try tightening the timing of them ra.. which is what I would do. First try 3-4-3-5. The first ram latency has the biggest effect on the ram speed.

But why don't you try moving the FSB higher? Increase the CPU speed... that'll give you the fastest improvement in your system.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Static|X*


Well, I'm home and trying to figure out whats hindering my overclock...unfortunately I'm now leaning towards it being my e8400









I just ran an hour of orthos just to see if anything could last more than a few minutes.

I ran the test @ these settings:

CPU @ 450x8 = 3.6ghz @ 1.3v
RAM @ 1:1 = 900mhz @ 5-5-5-15 timings @ 2.2v

I then tried keeping everything the same and upping the multiplier to 9.
First try - automatic reboot before windows
Second try @ 1.325 vCore - same thing
3rd try @ 1.35 vCore - got into windows and ran orthos, failed @ 5 minutes
4th try @ 1.4 vCore - got into windows and ran orthos, failed @ 10 minutes

I'm not going any higher with the voltage even though my temps haven't gone higher than 55 celsius.

1. because i don't want to fry a brand new chip and 3.6ghz is pretty damn fast as it is
2. because my temps look very funky (core1 and core2 are off by about 10 degrees) (yes im aware of all the issues with this cpu's temp reporting issues)

Kind of stinks because I upgraded to this e8400 from a e2180 that could goto 3.33ghz no problem - I even got it to post @ 3.6 and benchmark in 3dmark

So now i've got a 200 dollar cpu that gets just 266mhz faster than a 80 dollar one :/ I'll probably keep it though since my main cause for upgrading was to get higher FPS in tf2 - and I think the 6mb cache helps TF2 because ive noticed about a 40-50% increase in my average framerate even though nothing else in my system changed.

So from what I've given for speeds / voltages - do you all think my e8400 is just not going to get above 3.6ghz?

I haven't had the opportunity to test enough systems to know for sure but...even though my ram was stable @900mhz for an hour, doesn't upping the cpu clock but keeping the ram speed the same increase the communication speed between the ram and cpu enough to maybe cause it to fail when in fact it is the ram not the cpu?

Sorry if this is mumble jumble - tried to be as clear as I could.


Wow. I thought even the bad E8400 chips could do 4.0 with no problems.... what are other people getting with this chip?

Try going to 420 x 9... then 430 x 9.... then 440 x 9.... then 450 x 9.

Also, try changing the Performance Enhance option (I don't remember the exact name)... the options are standard, turbo, and extreme...

Oddly, I'm stable at the turbo settings. I read an article somewhere that said the standard setting gave the fastest performance.


----------



## Benny99

Standard gives you the best stability.


----------



## Static|X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


Wow. I thought even the bad E8400 chips could do 4.0 with no problems.... what are other people getting with this chip?

Try going to 420 x 9... then 430 x 9.... then 440 x 9.... then 450 x 9.

Also, try changing the Performance Enhance option (I don't remember the exact name)... the options are standard, turbo, and extreme...

Oddly, I'm stable at the turbo settings. I read an article somewhere that said the standard setting gave the fastest performance.


Yeah - thats what I anticipated when I bought this chip. It seems weird that I cant get to 4.0ghz since I get 3.6ghz no problem with no voltage change at all.

Even though my ram is stable @ 880mhz with my cpu @ 3.6ghz - I still am leaning towards my ram being the unstable factor when i get the cpu up to 4.0ghz


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Static|X* 
so...can anyone enlighten me as to how to lock my ram @ 800mhz while raising my FSB on this board?

You can't arbitrarily lock the RAM frequency like that. It's linked to the FSB and can only be set by a multiplier of the FSB.

I.E

FSB = 400, so RAM would be 400 x 2.00 = 800, or 400 x 2.4 = ... etc.


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Static|X* 
Yeah - thats what I anticipated when I bought this chip. It seems weird that I cant get to 4.0ghz since I get 3.6ghz no problem with no voltage change at all.

Even though my ram is stable @ 880mhz with my cpu @ 3.6ghz - I still am leaning towards my ram being the unstable factor when i get the cpu up to 4.0ghz

That performance enhance stuff should be left on standard when you're seriously overclocking. I believe it messes with the phase of the memory-- it's a quick, dirty way of trying to squeeze performance from the computer.


----------



## Static|X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
You can't arbitrarily lock the RAM frequency like that. It's linked to the FSB and can only be set by a multiplier of the FSB.

I.E

FSB = 400, so RAM would be 400 x 2.00 = 800, or 400 x 2.4 = ... etc.

That's what I thought from the beginning - though it seemed like DeRock was triyng to say otherwise. Probably just misunderstanding what I was trying to do.

Thanks for the clarification.

Anyways...does it make sense for RAM to be stable @ 880mhz when my CPU is @ 3.6..but not when its @ 4.0? Or is this definitely my cpu.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Static|X* 
That's what I thought from the beginning - though it seemed like DeRock was triyng to say otherwise. Probably just misunderstanding what I was trying to do.

Thanks for the clarification.

Anyways...does it make sense for RAM to be stable @ 880mhz when my CPU is @ 3.6..but not when its @ 4.0? Or is this definitely my cpu.

Well at 4.0ghz, you're technically running your memory at at least 888mhz, depending on the mutliplier selected. It could be that, or it could even be that you need more voltage on the FSB/MCH. Give your memory more voltage (if you're comfortable with that), and see where it gets ya, otherwise give your FSBv a bump. If it's not either of those, it's gotta be your processor.


----------



## Schroedinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
That performance enhance stuff should be left on standard when you're seriously overclocking. I believe it messes with the phase of the memory-- it's a quick, dirty way of trying to squeeze performance from the computer.

If you're setting memory timings manually, "Performance Enhance" is a dead setting. It sets Static Read Delay, or tRD, as does the appropriate secondary memory timing in the BIOS after CTRL F1. Believe me it took a while to figure this out; Gigabyte isn't big on english language explanations.

If you set Static Read manually, it will override the "Performance" setting in the top bracket of settings.

My belief is that "Performance Enhancer" sets the tRD based on FSB strap (the old fashioned way) so that between 333-399 or so, Standard=8, Turbo=6, Extreme = 4. Above 400 they'd be loosened. Setting tRD manually allows you to dial in any static Tread delay you like on any FSB strap.

I haven't been able to make tRD=4 POST on any settings, though I haven't tried FSB below 333.

tRD, by the way, is even more important than CAS latency for the purposes of memory performance.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Has anyone had any problems with this board and an ATI X1950 Pro, my graphics card doesn't seem to be performing as well as it should do ?

ive locked the PCIE to 100MHz, the only voltages ive changed is my ram voltage to 2.1V and ive raised the FSB to 312MHz so my q6600 is at 2.8GHz and my ram is at 936MHz.

Any ideas to improve my graphics card ?

P.S. Ive got my ram in side by side(yellow and red slots) are you meant to put them both say in the 2 yellow slots or doesn't this matter ?


----------



## Benny99

Umm..

Overclocking ure graphics card you do through windows.

Riva Tuner is the best for this.

DUAL Channel is both in the same colour

So slot 1 and 3 or 2 and 4.

Dual Channel improves bandwith and speed by a signifcant amount.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

I dont want to overclock my graphics card i just noticed that it was not performing as good as it used to in my cheaper asus board... thanks for the memory tip


----------



## wiggy2k7

the robust graphics booster is set to auto, should i set it to fast or turbo ?

also the performance enhancer is set to turbo should i set this to extreme ?

On my old board when i used to play a high spec game after 10 mins the graphics card fan would kick in, it was quite loud but now the fan just stays on quiet. Its like something is restricting my graphics card ????


----------



## thompsja

Hello All,

I am having an issue overclocking my PC. The issue I am having is that when I change the FSB in the bios it is *ignored* upon reboot - no matter what I set it to - my bios keeps it in memory along with all other changes, but on bootscreen and in Windows (cpu-z) it stays at the stock FSB setting. My Multiplier is set at 9 (my max multiplier setting) - if I change it to 8 it does change on boot - and in windows - but my FSB setting remains at default (no matter what I set it at in Bios) so I only get 2.133ghz (down from 2.4ghz) processor.

I Disabled: EIST, C1 and the thermal monitor and the legacy USB settings
Multiplier at x9
FSB manual and I have tried many but want to get 356 to work for 3.2ghz
(currently no change is seen at any FSB setting I put in, even +1 from default)
I set my Ram timings to 5-5-5-18
Memory Multiplier of 2 (1:1)
Increased Voltage to memory +0.2 volts
+0.1 volts to everything else
VCORE 1.3875 (just to give it a bit more juice)
Set the PCI-E to 100

I have the F8a Bios (had F7 but updated it to try to fix the issue - no change)

This is my setup:

Motherboard: *GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L*
Processor: Intel *Q6600 w G0 Stepping* 2.4ghz
Graphics Card: XFX PVT84JUDD3 GeForce 8600GT 
Memory: CORSAIR 4GB(2 x 2GB) DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-6400C5 
Cooling: ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED CPU Cooler

Any help would be greatly appreciated - I have tried everything I can find.
Thanks


----------



## TheAussie2005

Hey I built a PC with this motherboard in it a few days ago... Q6600 Quad, 8800GTS, Geil 2GB 6400 800mhz ram. Everything was running fine, and I decided to overclock my memory. I had already changed from stock timings from 5-5-5-15 at 1.8v to 4-4-4-12 at 1.8v, and I tried to up the SPD from 800MHZ to almost 900MHZ. I saved the settings and the computer shut off as it usually does when something like that in the Bios is adjusted, and then it powered back on. When it powers on I get 1 beep (About 1.5 seconds long, a bit longer than that short one that usually comes up) and I get no video display or anything. I've taken out the video card, and still get that beep. When I take out the ram, I get 2 beeps. I've reseated the processer and everything trying to figure out what this could be. I've already taken out the motherboard battery and put a jumper on the CMOS pins in hopes to reset the Bios to factory default so all the overclock would be back to normal, and it still gives me the single beep with no video display when it tries to boot. I believe it's either the motherboard or the ram causing this.

I've already submitted an RMA at newegg and will get a full refund when I ship my motherboard back to them, and I've ordered a new one of the same make/model which should come Wednesday, and I'm thinking about doing this for the ram too. You'd think that resetting my Bios to factory defaults would solve this because the ram would be back at stock settings. Can anyone help?

Specs

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
Processor: Intel Q6600 w G0 Stepping 2.4ghz
Graphics Card: eVGA 8800GTS 320MB
Memory: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
Cooling: ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED CPU Cooler


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheAussie2005* 
Hey I built a PC with this motherboard in it a few days ago... Q6600 Quad, 8800GTS, Geil 2GB 6400 800mhz ram. Everything was running fine, and I decided to overclock my memory. I had already changed from stock timings from 5-5-5-15 at 1.8v to 4-4-4-12 at 1.8v, and I tried to up the SPD from 800MHZ to almost 900MHZ. I saved the settings and the computer shut off as it usually does when something like that in the Bios is adjusted, and then it powered back on. When it powers on I get 1 beep (About 1.5 seconds long, a bit longer than that short one that usually comes up) and I get no video display or anything. I've taken out the video card, and still get that beep. When I take out the ram, I get 2 beeps. I've reseated the processer and everything trying to figure out what this could be. I've already taken out the motherboard battery and put a jumper on the CMOS pins in hopes to reset the Bios to factory default so all the overclock would be back to normal, and it still gives me the single beep with no video display when it tries to boot. I believe it's either the motherboard or the ram causing this.

I've already submitted an RMA at newegg and will get a full refund when I ship my motherboard back to them, and I've ordered a new one of the same make/model which should come Wednesday, and I'm thinking about doing this for the ram too. You'd think that resetting my Bios to factory defaults would solve this because the ram would be back at stock settings. Can anyone help?

Specs

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
Processor: Intel Q6600 w G0 Stepping 2.4ghz
Graphics Card: eVGA 8800GTS 320MB
Memory: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
Cooling: ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED CPU Cooler


ur ram is fine the 2 beeps is from incorrect memory timings, try uping the voltage on your ram and then it should run fine


----------



## TheAussie2005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


ur ram is fine the 2 beeps is from incorrect memory timings, try uping the voltage on your ram and then it should run fine


The problem is, I can't even get a display on my screen to boot into BIOs, the motherboard isn't POSTing at all, it just keeps me one long beep when I start it up and that's it, so I can't do anything in the bios settings. I've tried resetting the CMOS to factory but it still doesn't work. If you think it's not the ram, then maybe it's the motherboard. I'm going to best buy tomorrow and buying new ram to see if it works, if not I'll return it... and even if it does I'll still return it and buy new ram cheaper from newegg. Any other thoughts from anyone?


----------



## jlogan

Hi @ all









my sys:

e6750 @ 3,2ghz

gskill 6400 2gb kit @ 800mhz

p35 ds3l @ f7

My problem is, i cant go above 400fsb







When i set the fsb higher than 400, my system crashs immediantly under winxp.


----------



## TheAussie2005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAussie2005*


The problem is, I can't even get a display on my screen to boot into BIOs, the motherboard isn't POSTing at all, it just keeps me one long beep when I start it up and that's it, so I can't do anything in the bios settings. I've tried resetting the CMOS to factory but it still doesn't work. If you think it's not the ram, then maybe it's the motherboard. I'm going to best buy tomorrow and buying new ram to see if it works, if not I'll return it... and even if it does I'll still return it and buy new ram cheaper from newegg. Any other thoughts from anyone?


Alright, so I went to best buy today and bought a new stick of ram and it's doing the same thing as my other ram did, so it's definitely not the ram causing this problem, it must be the motherboard. Any other help would be appreciated if anyone had any other suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## crackzattic

before u went to best buy i wouldve told u to try one stick of ram (if u had 2, because 1 might be bad). it must be your motherboard just RMA it. believe me these come out bad quite a bit.


----------



## TheAussie2005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


before u went to best buy i wouldve told u to try one stick of ram (if u had 2, because 1 might be bad). it must be your motherboard just RMA it. believe me these come out bad quite a bit.


Yeah I did try one at a time.. I still have my Geil 2 gigs (1gbx2) of ram, and that's what I tried 1 at a time, but it still doesn't work.. and the new one I got from best buy (Which will be returned) didn't work either,so it has to be my motherboard.

I was also curious as to knowing what settings you did to make your ram 991 mhz. My motherboard stopped working and started giving me all these errors when I tried messing with the SPD for the memory. I left my CPU at stock settings, and changed the memory to 3.2 I believe which wasn't even 900mhz.. something like 896mhz or something and then when I rebooted it started giving me that single beep I was talking about. So I was wondering what settings you used to get yours to run that way. I can't remember if I left my ram voltage at 1.8 or upped it to 2.0


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAussie2005*


Yeah I did try one at a time.. I still have my Geil 2 gigs (1gbx2) of ram, and that's what I tried 1 at a time, but it still doesn't work.. and the new one I got from best buy (Which will be returned) didn't work either,so it has to be my motherboard.

I was also curious as to knowing what settings you did to make your ram 991 mhz. My motherboard stopped working and started giving me all these errors when I tried messing with the SPD for the memory. I left my CPU at stock settings, and changed the memory to 3.2 I believe which wasn't even 900mhz.. something like 896mhz or something and then when I rebooted it started giving me that single beep I was talking about. So I was wondering what settings you used to get yours to run that way. I can't remember if I left my ram voltage at 1.8 or upped it to 2.0



my gskill are amazing and they run at 1036 but i dropped it to 991 5-5-5-15 because it was only like 4 hours stable on prime95. i set my Ram voltage to +4 or +5 i believe but after the voltage drop its only like 2.18idle and 2.14 load. my settings are 413fsb 8x multiplier and 2.4 or 2.5 ram multiplier. hope it helps and gl with ur new board when u get it.


----------



## jlogan

How can i unlink my memory ? I know "crtl+f1" , but there is no option like "unlink" just timings options.

ps: sorry for my bad english


----------



## Benny99

You cant unlinked memory on Intel chipsets .

Only Nvidia chipsets eg the 680i or 780i

The best options is 2.00 which is 1:1 ratio or 2.40 which is 5:6 ratio.

http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/663/p1010002gd5.jpg

See where it says SPD Memory Multiplier thats where u change the ratio.


----------



## jlogan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


You cant unlinked memory on Intel chipsets .

Only Nvidia chipsets eg the 680i or 780i

The best options is 2.00 which is 1:1 ratio or 2.40 which is 5:6 ratio.

http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/663/p1010002gd5.jpg

See where it says SPD Memory Multiplier thats where u change the ratio.



thx m8

but why canÂ´t i go above 400fsb ? I think the problem is the memory, it wontÂ´t do more than 800mhz







ItÂ´s a 2gb kit (gskill 6400).


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jlogan*


thx m8

but why canÂ´t i go above 400fsb ? I think the problem is the memory, it wontÂ´t do more than 800mhz







ItÂ´s a 2gb kit (gskill 6400).


which gskill set do u have? because if u up the voltage or loosen the timings u shouldnt have a problem


----------



## jlogan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
which gskill set do u have? because if u up the voltage or loosen the timings u shouldnt have a problem


ItÂ´s a kit, the one with the red heatsink 6400/800 2x1024.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlogan* 
ItÂ´s a kit, the one with the red heatsink 6400/800 2x1024.

if u go on newegg and read some reviews that kinda helps. one guy said he uped the voltage +.02 and they run fine at 4-4-4-12 which is very good at 800mhz. i wouldnt believe that set would overclock very well because sometimes u have to loosen timings to overclock and they are already set at 5-5-5-15. just up the voltage a little bit i no gskill has decent heatspreaders. mine is a different kit but i have mine at 2.2 at they run slightly hot


----------



## DeRock131

Im running my g.skills at 852 @ 2.0v (+.2 in BIOS) at 5-5-5-12. I would suggest loosing them to 5-5-5-15 at 2.0v and you should be able to get to at least 850.

Good luck


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

Just a couple of questions,

(1). How high will i beable to take my Q6600 Go Stepping processor on the stock cooler without it getting too hot ?

(2). I have my FSB







RAM ratio set to auto, my cpu is overclocked to 2.8GHz and my G.Skill ram is overclocked to 936MHz, would my system be faster/better if i set my FSB







RAM ratio to 2.5 and raised the FSB some more so i get a higher cpu speed say 3.0GHz but a slower RAM speed say 840MHz ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Static|X

Sorry if this is a stupid question

What is the difference between the northbridge and FSB voltages?

Like how should I know when to bump one up but not the other. I've always turned them up together - but I've never known which one is really helping, or if both are.


----------



## thompsja

Hello,
When I adjust my FSB and save, the FSB remains default in windows (in cpu-z) and on post screen. In the bios the setting is still saved though. Not sure what to try but I have disabled speedstep and legacy USB, and set my ram timings, upped the vcore voltage a bit (1.375). I have also tried to adjust the multiplier from X9 (max) to X8 just to see if the changes made to that work - and it appears they do. Just can't up the FSB (even by 1mhz).
Any thoughts?

Thanks

I am using the F8a Bios
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
Processor: Intel Q6600 w G0 Stepping 2.4ghz
Graphics Card: XFX PVT84JUDD3 GeForce 8600GT
Memory: CORSAIR 4GB(2 x 2GB) DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-6400C5
Cooling: ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED CPU Cooler


----------



## Benny99

What Bios Version are u using ?

I also had this problem quite random . If ure using the F6 bios try updating to F8a or F8b.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Static|X* 
Sorry if this is a stupid question

What is the difference between the northbridge and FSB voltages?

Like how should I know when to bump one up but not the other. I've always turned them up together - but I've never known which one is really helping, or if both are.

Pretty Much The NB voltage controls ure memory and PCI express slot .

FSB controls ure FSB as u increase the FSB it needs more voltage.

Here is a detailed info on what controls what

http://www.intel.com/products/chipse...ck_Diagram.jpg

The NB is know as the GMCH voltage.
The ICH9 is ure Southbridge.

300-400 FSB needs about +0.1
400-465 FSB needs about +0.2

Over 480 maybe 500 FSB need +0.3

Its all trial and error.

On my overclock i use +0.2 on both for 463 FSB.


----------



## Static|X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Pretty Much The NB voltage controls ure memory and PCI express slot .

FSB controls ure FSB as u increase the FSB it needs more voltage.

Here is a detailed info on what controls what

http://www.intel.com/products/chipse...ck_Diagram.jpg

The NB is know as the GMCH voltage.
The ICH9 is ure Southbridge.

300-400 FSB needs about +0.1
400-465 FSB needs about +0.2

Over 480 maybe 500 FSB need +0.3

Its all trial and error.

On my overclock i use +0.2 on both for 463 FSB.

Awesome! All very helpful thanks a lot.


----------



## thompsja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
What Bios Version are u using ?

I also had this problem quite random . If ure using the F6 bios try updating to F8a or F8b.


I am using the F8a Bios and reset the CMOS via the jumper.


----------



## Pasta

!!Very Important Information!!

At this point, both Speedfan and CoreTemp do not support the sensor in the P35-DS3L, the IT8718. This means they report incorrect temperatures! In my case, about 10 degrees cooler! HWMonitor is the only program that supports this board's sensor, as far as I know. OCCT's default detection uses HWMonitor, so OCCT is reporting correctly. My CPU was hitting above 70C and I thought it was at 57C!! Do NOT use Speedfan or CoreTemp at this point for the P35-DS3L, ONLY HWMonitor!!


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
!!Very Important Information!!

At this point, both Speedfan and CoreTemp do not support the sensor in the P35-DS3L, the IT8718. This means they report incorrect temperatures! In my case, about 10 degrees cooler! HWMonitor is the only program that supports this board's sensor, as far as I know. OCCT's default detection uses HWMonitor, so OCCT is reporting correctly. My CPU was hitting above 70C and I thought it was at 57C!! Do NOT use Speedfan or CoreTemp at this point for the P35-DS3L, ONLY HWMonitor!!

for CPU temp? um HWmonitor and Speedfan and Coretemp all read the same for all of my cores


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
for CPU temp? um HWmonitor and Speedfan and Coretemp all read the same for all of my cores


do they all say your Tj is the same

and btw , this is old news lol


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
!!Very Important Information!!

At this point, both Speedfan and CoreTemp do not support the sensor in the P35-DS3L, the IT8718. This means they report incorrect temperatures! In my case, about 10 degrees cooler! HWMonitor is the only program that supports this board's sensor, as far as I know. OCCT's default detection uses HWMonitor, so OCCT is reporting correctly. My CPU was hitting above 70C and I thought it was at 57C!! Do NOT use Speedfan or CoreTemp at this point for the P35-DS3L, ONLY HWMonitor!!

Is this really true? Because im getting 62-63 in coretemp and speedfan... that means im 75+....

Why is this not on the main post of the thread if its true?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


Is this really true? Because im getting 62-63 in coretemp and speedfan... that means im 75+....

Why is this not on the main post of the thread if its true?


on the E2180 , the Tj should be 95C , if its not , for every degree below 95C, add 1 C to your overall tempreture


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


Is this really true? Because im getting 62-63 in coretemp and speedfan... that means im 75+....

Why is this not on the main post of the thread if its true?


Well I wouldn't lie... CoreTemp and Speedfan were giving me 37 idle, 57 full. HWMonitor gave me 50-51 idle, 65-70 full. I know for sure about Speedfan, here's a couple of links:

http://www.almico.com/forumsensors.php
http://www.bugtrack.almico.com/view.php?id=657

And as for CoreTemp, they list supported CPUs:

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/supportlist.html

But CoreTemp gave me the same temp as Speedfan. I also did a little test. I turned on the temperature alarm in the BIOS to 70C, and ran OCCT under its default HWMonitor plugin. Right when HWMonitor hit 70C, the case speaker went off. I trust the BIOS temp report better than Speedfan and CoreTemp. Plus CPUID is usually rock solid.. BTW I have a E2200.

I hope someone proves this incorrect, as I won't have to buy a new case..

EDITION: I've decided that HWMonitor is the wrong one. EasyTune5Pro is what I'm using to detect temps now.


----------



## niCe99

question

my p35-ds3l wont boot up into window vista x64 ultimate with anything above 420fsb no matter what voltage setting (yes i tried max)

i can do 410 fsb but that results with an incredible vcore bumpage

anyone can help me please? currently have a x3350 and i know it can do better that only 3.2ghz


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

Is this board ok running 4GB of RAM (4 x 1GB)? Im thinking of buying another 2GB of this G.Skill RAM ive got in my computer at the minute, its great ram and its cheap.

Thanks


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Hi,

Is this board ok running 4GB of RAM (4 x 1GB)? Im thinking of buying another 2GB of this G.Skill RAM ive got in my computer at the minute, its great ram and its cheap.

Thanks


Yep it will run fine. Some people say they had to bump up the voltage but when i had 4 DIMMs full it ran the same as two. Hope that helps.


----------



## mesh1

Hey guys im wondering if anyone could help with my ds3l setup. here goes:

I setup my E2180 @ 3.0ghz, 333x9, save the bios, but when i try to reboot POST shows it running stock. Then i go into the BIOS to investigate and the funny thing is that all my OC settings are still set. The only solution I was able to find is to pull out the CMOS battery for a few minutes and put it back in and load my OC settings and then i can boot successfully, but I have the same problem after i shutdown and startup. Im running the latest BIOS and I just sent an email to gigabyte so whatever comes through from them ill be sure to post. Ive researched and found other threads with the same problem. So I thought i would post here (very active thread) to see if any of you have had this problem and have come up with any solutions. My next step is to RMA the mobo. Anyway, Thanks to all in advance. Peace

P35 DS3L - REV 2 LATEST BIOS F8B I THINK
E2180
1GBX2 geiL @ 4-4-4-14 
620 corsiar
x1950pro
windows xp pro
No external devices connected. Not even a optical drive.


----------



## DeRock131

Make sure that click to enable your settings again. After it fails to boot it reverts back to safe setting even though your settings and voltages are still there. Under M.I.T overclock make sure "cpu host clock control" is enabled.

Ive overlooked it a few times because it will still say there is a 333FSB but it will run at 200 x 10.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Thanks for that, just wanted to check before i go out and buy another 2GB


----------



## mesh1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


Make sure that click to enable your settings again. After it fails to boot it reverts back to safe setting even though your settings and voltages are still there. Under M.I.T overclock make sure "cpu host clock control" is enabled.

Ive overlooked it a few times because it will still say there is a 333FSB but it will run at 200 x 10.



By enable you mean what? Load from profile? Thanks for taking the time to respond by the way. Peace


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mesh1*


By enable you mean what? Load from profile? Thanks for taking the time to respond by the way. Peace


Its in BIOS, there are just two options enabled and disabled


----------



## mesh1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


Its in BIOS, there are just two options enabled and disabled










Oh. Yeah thats the weird thing. Even tho its boots at 200x10 when i go into the bios all my OC settings are still there. 333x10, etc. Thats whats buggin' me out man. Thats why i went through Gigabyte and am thinking of RMAing. If it wasnt for this I would love this board. It oc's like a mofo, but i cant get the bios settings to stick. This board and my lapped e2180 and lapped tuniq tower 120 give me kick ass temps @ 3ghz, but its so annoying that i cant get it to stick.If i dont rma it im going to put this in my 2TB server @ stock for its 65W footprint. I currently have an old northwood. I hope i hear form gigabyte. Thanks again. Peace.


----------



## DeRock131

Right above the the FSB there is an option "cpu host clock control" make sure its set at ENABLED.

I know i said this but maybe you misunderstood, it sounds exactly like that.


----------



## mesh1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


Right above the the FSB there is an option "cpu host clock control" make sure its set at ENABLED.

I know i said this but maybe you misunderstood, it sounds exactly like that.


Cool. Cool. ill check it when i get to my pad. Im at work right now. Dang man I hope I didnt overlook that (******?). Thanks for all your help man. ill be sure and post back. Peace


----------



## SinCityJet

Hi, folks.

Thanks to this thread (as well as one at Tom's Hardware), I've managed to crank this puppy up to a surprisingly nice level, at least as far as my modest expectations are concerned. I'll bet I can tweak this even better if I fully understood ALL of the settings in RAM management only available through Cntrl-F1 at the main BIOS menu.

Although there haven't been many (count.. none) major new flight sims in the past several years, this system can handle LockOn, Falcon 4.0, IL-2 and others at their absolute highest resolutions and visual options with a steady frame rate. For total immersion, this is as close as I'm gonna get for the next few years. Thanks to you guys again!


----------



## mesh1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeRock131* 
Right above the the FSB there is an option "cpu host clock control" make sure its set at ENABLED.

I know i said this but maybe you misunderstood, it sounds exactly like that.


Yup its enabled. This is weird ass problem. ON the one hand it boots at stock, but the bios shows different. Ive tried disabling everything in the bios thats not critical, ie: usb leagacy support, parallel, sound, lan, etc and nothin. Next ima revert back to an older bios. Hopefully i hear form Gigabyte if no ill try an rma. thanks again mang. Peace


----------



## mesh1

I just pulled the cmos battery and put it back in and viola it works. Next time i boot up though its the same ol' issue. Ill see what Gigabyte says. Hopefully they'll respond to my email. Thanks ya'll for your input. Peace.


----------



## DeRock131

Good glad you got it to work. Never heard of something happening exactly like that with this board. GL getting stable.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mesh1*


Hey guys im wondering if anyone could help with my ds3l setup. here goes:

I setup my E2180 @ 3.0ghz, 333x9, save the bios, but when i try to reboot POST shows it running stock. Then i go into the BIOS to investigate and the funny thing is that all my OC settings are still set. The only solution I was able to find is to pull out the CMOS battery for a few minutes and put it back in and load my OC settings and then i can boot successfully, but I have the same problem after i shutdown and startup. Im running the latest BIOS and I just sent an email to gigabyte so whatever comes through from them ill be sure to post. Ive researched and found other threads with the same problem. So I thought i would post here (very active thread) to see if any of you have had this problem and have come up with any solutions. My next step is to RMA the mobo. Anyway, Thanks to all in advance. Peace


I actually had this happen to me today. I was running at an OC then decided to tone it down to stock and when the system shutoff for the cmos swap it hung so I had to to cut power. Came back on and everything was still set to my OC so I tried again. Rebooted fine this time but the post showed I was still in OC but going into bios had the correct settings. After 2 more reboots the post finally showed the stock changes.

I don't know if this had something to do with SP1 being installed or not. I had my UPS kick in for 10 seconds due to a minor power outage. When installing SP1 it clearly warns you not to have your UPS connected during the install so I wonder if the little power swap and then cmos change could be linked because nothing else changed on my system over the last few days and my posts were always reported correctly even after a shutdown for the night and restart.

P.S. I'm about done with trying to OC my system. I seem to get better responses from programs and bootup better in stock than pushing my chip. I just don't see any real performance to jump up and down about vs. taking away the safety of having my hardware last longer.


----------



## mesh1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I actually had this happen to me today. I was running at an OC then decided to tone it down to stock and when the system shutoff for the cmos swap it hung so I had to to cut power. Came back on and everything was still set to my OC so I tried again. Rebooted fine this time but the post showed I was still in OC but going into bios had the correct settings. After 2 more reboots the post finally showed the stock changes.

I don't know if this had something to do with SP1 being installed or not. I had my UPS kick in for 10 seconds due to a minor power outage. When installing SP1 it clearly warns you not to have your UPS connected during the install so I wonder if the little power swap and then cmos change could be linked because nothing else changed on my system over the last few days and my posts were always reported correctly even after a shutdown for the night and restart.

P.S. I'm about done with trying to OC my system. I seem to get better responses from programs and bootup better in stock than pushing my chip. I just don't see any real performance to jump up and down about vs. taking away the safety of having my hardware last longer.


People are having similar issues. Different forums are posting the same thing, but with no solution. I OC 'cause its an e2180 and even though its a great value its not a top tier chip. The only reason i bought my current setup was because i already had a psu and a videocard (got for free) so this is going to hold me until i go full bore with my quad core system with a power hungy videocard which I cant wait for : ) and this e2180 will run stock as my NAS server.


----------



## Jacko87

I have a quick question about this board, I just got it today and was wondering how you power it on caseless, I've located the 2 power pins...so do I just put a jumper on them and cut the power supply on or what? I have Electrophobia (yes this is real) so I don't want to touch the motherboard at all when the power supply is on...and I don't feel comfortable hitting the 2 pins with a screwdriver while the power supply is on either. Thanks for the help!


----------



## smokinbonz

you have to overcome using something conductive to short the two pins if you want to turn the pc on. Sorry, its really no big deal. you'll overcome it

you dont have to put the jumper on and leave it just a momentary closure


----------



## Odyn

Alright. I cant get the front USB ports to work on th is motherboard. What gives?

I have both a 7 pin and 4 pin connector (2 diff cases) so why wont they ever work? Ive tried everything, and when I put crap into the USB ports the computer shuts off. This is lame.....................


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Odyn* 
Alright. I cant get the front USB ports to work on th is motherboard. What gives?

I have both a 7 pin and 4 pin connector (2 diff cases) so why wont they ever work? Ive tried everything, and when I put crap into the USB ports the computer shuts off. This is lame.....................

It's called connecting the wires to the correct pins on the motherboard. Consult the manual for the correct wire color and pin location and make sure that is congruent with the pin layout of your front usb ports.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odyn*


Alright. I cant get the front USB ports to work on th is motherboard. What gives?

I have both a 7 pin and 4 pin connector (2 diff cases) so why wont they ever work? Ive tried everything, and when I put crap into the USB ports the computer shuts off. This is lame.....................


Make sure you have the two grounds plugged in. Two for each port. Looks like this: (e=empty g=ground p=plugged n=no pin)

[n][g][p][p][p]
[e][g][e][e][e]

Could be slightly different with your ports though..


----------



## Odyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


It's called connecting the wires to the correct pins on the motherboard. Consult the manual for the correct wire color and pin location and make sure that is congruent with the pin layout of your front usb ports.


Its called your ignorant and didnt read my post.

The Motherboard has a 7 pin connector, while my case only has a 4 pin (i got the 8pin to work). 
Perhaps going back to second grade and learning not to read the first and last few words on a post will help you become a stronger person.


----------



## PGT96AJT

That's ignorant.

I guess I will learn all that stuff next year, 'cause I'm only in 1st grade.

Are the wires from your case colored or not? And a 7 pin connector on the board? Where? I have a DS3L and don't ever remember seeing a 7pin USB connector on the board.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


That's ignorant.

I guess I will learn all that stuff next year, 'cause I'm only in 1st grade.

Are the wires from your case colored or not? And a 7 pin connector on the board? Where? I have a DS3L and don't ever remember seeing a 7pin USB connector on the board.


Yeah they're 10-pin, not 7-pin


----------



## DeRock131

Actually 9-pin







Since one isnt present


----------



## Odyn

Meh, my friend posted that last post for me, I was busy writing an essay. Yeah its 10 pin, but I only have a 4 pin connector. How is it possible to connect it?


----------



## Odyn

Wow 20 min double post, really odd. Anyway I can delete this post? =x


----------



## breaka

I'm building a computer using this motherboard, but i have a problem it wont start and the LED dont work just wondering how i know if i have a faulty motherboard or if i have the power switch not connected correctly but since its labeled PW on the motherboard i dont think its that.

this is how i have it connected

my cm-690 cables labeled as

POWER SW
RESET SW
H.D.D LED
POWER LED -
POWER LED +

on the motherboard it has pins labeled as

+HD+
-MSG+
-RES+
-PW+
-PWR LED +

this is how i have it connected

+HD+ (H.D.D LED)
-MSG+
-RES+ (RESET SW)
-PW+ (POWER SW)
-PWR LED + (POWER LED - POWER LED +)

i tested the PSU to much sure it wasnt faulty using paper clips one in the green and one in the black to create a 12v to make the fan spin on the PSU and it works.

Once i plug it into the motherboard the fan doesnt spin, but the PSU has a light on and the Power button doesnt turn the power on and there is no LED showing that there is power.


----------



## Odyn

Meh, my friend posted that last post for me, I was busy writing an essay. Yeah its 10 pin, but I only have a 4 pin connector. How is it possible to connect it?


----------



## lenzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *breaka*


I'm building a computer using this motherboard, but i have a problem it wont start and the LED dont work just wondering how i know if i have a faulty motherboard or if i have the power switch not connected correctly but since its labeled PW on the motherboard i dont think its that.

this is how i have it connected

my cm-690 cables labeled as

POWER SW
RESET SW
H.D.D LED
POWER LED -
POWER LED +

on the motherboard it has pins labeled as

+HD+
-MSG+
-RES+
-PW+
-PWR LED +

this is how i have it connected

+HD+ (H.D.D LED)
-MSG+
-RES+ (RESET SW)
-PW+ (POWER SW)
-PWR LED + (POWER LED - POWER LED +)

i tested the PSU to much sure it wasnt faulty using paper clips one in the green and one in the black to create a 12v to make the fan spin on the PSU and it works.

Once i plug it into the motherboard the fan doesnt spin, but the PSU has a light on and the Power button doesnt turn the power on and there is no LED showing that there is power.


It's easy to get the case wires configured to the mobo headers, understood. I've done numerous builds and I deal with this situation by taking out the motherboard manual. Install mobo and wiring step by step. The case usually arrives with limited documentation and their wiring is always different than other cases. Go to Newegg, look up the case model, click on manufacturing page, download the case manual and print out the page that shows the header connectors. Between the case wire instructions and the motherboard manual header pins, you'll get it. Usually, the motherboard pins are a top row of pins, and a bottom row of pins. The writing on the wire connectors usually face each other on the centerline of the 2 rows of pins.

Before all this backchecking, make sure you didn't forget to plug in the 4pin CPU plug from the psu into the motherboard just above the cpu socket. Without it, it won't power up. Its easy to forget. g L


----------



## breaka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lenzo*


It's easy to get the case wires configured to the mobo headers, understood. I've done numerous builds and I deal with this situation by taking out the motherboard manual. Install mobo and wiring step by step. The case usually arrives with limited documentation and their wiring is always different than other cases. Go to Newegg, look up the case model, click on manufacturing page, download the case manual and print out the page that shows the header connectors. Between the case wire instructions and the motherboard manual header pins, you'll get it. Usually, the motherboard pins are a top row of pins, and a bottom row of pins. The writing on the wire connectors usually face each other on the centerline of the 2 rows of pins.

Before all this backchecking, make sure you didn't forget to plug in the 4pin CPU plug from the psu into the motherboard just above the cpu socket. Without it, it won't power up. Its easy to forget. g L


This is my case manual
http://www.coolermaster.com/support/...2.php?did=2542

if i plug the POWER SW labeled cable into the mobo -PW+ pins it should power on from that?

both of the ATX connectors are plugged.


----------



## DeRock131

I have the same board and case as you. It should be pretty simple.

All my writing is facing up first of all. And i have it plugged in exactly like you except i have the speaker wire plugged in also (facing up)


----------



## breaka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


I have the same board and case as you. It should be pretty simple.

All my writing is facing up first of all. And i have it plugged in exactly like you except i have the speaker wire plugged in also (facing up)


Do you have yours connected like this,

+PW- pins plug in the POWER SW cable
+HD- pins plug in the H.D.D LED cable
+RES- pins plug in the RESET SW cable

where it says PWR_LED where do you have your connectors plugged in, the bottom row or side row.

and which speaker cables to have plugged into the orange pins?

Could this mobo be faulty, or i'm doing something wrong?


----------



## NP2H

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breaka* 
Do you have yours connected like this,

+PW- pins plug in the POWER SW cable
+HD- pins plug in the H.D.D LED cable
+RES- pins plug in the RESET SW cable

where it says PWR_LED where do you have your connectors plugged in, the bottom row or side row.

and which speaker cables to have plugged into the orange pins?

Could this mobo be faulty, or i'm doing something wrong?

I will check the labels in a bit, but for now this is what I can see from the outside.

GREEN WHITE YELLOW WHITE
YELLOW WHITE WHITE ORANGE


----------



## onlycodered

I'm trying to get my E2180 up to 3.0GHz stable. I'm just now trying the CPU multiplier at 9x333. In the BIOS it shows 3.0GHz, but in Vista it shows 3.33GHz for my CPU. Any idea why?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlycodered*


I'm trying to get my E2180 up to 3.0GHz stable. I'm just now trying the CPU multiplier at 9x333. In the BIOS it shows 3.0GHz, but in Vista it shows 3.33GHz for my CPU. Any idea why?


I'm not sure what program you are using, but download and use cpu-z. It should say what front side bus, multi and speed you are running at.

For 3.33 you need 333fsb and 10x multi, 3.0 would be 333 and 9x multi.


----------



## onlycodered

CPU-Z says my CPU is running at 3.0GHz with the 333x9 multiplier. When I look at the Vista and ORTHOS CPU speed, it says 3.33GHz (333x10). Weird.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlycodered*


CPU-Z says my CPU is running at 3.0GHz with the 333x9 multiplier. When I look at the Vista and ORTHOS CPU speed, it says 3.33GHz (333x10). Weird.


I've had that problem with orthos in general. It doesn't recognize that the cpu multiplier has changed.


----------



## AphexTwin

arrr what the hellll why wont this thread open.... i get a list of the members when i open it and thats it


----------



## onlycodered

I've reached a stable 3.0GHz finally. I'm using 333x9 and set my CPU voltage to 1.46v in the BIOS which, after vdroop has taken its effect, is about 1.41v. My CPU temp at its peak during Orthos is 55 C. Unfortunately, I think I need a new CPU cooler since this 92mm one really screams when it is on high.


----------



## breaka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
I will check the labels in a bit, but for now this is what I can see from the outside.

GREEN WHITE YELLOW WHITE
YELLOW WHITE WHITE ORANGE

i have the POWER SW plugged into the +PW- (red pins) at the top.

I think i'm doing everything corectly i'm thinking i have a faulty motherboard, or a faulty case. Is there any way to find out if the case has faulty wires or if its the mobo its self, i dont have a spare mobo around that uses the same connectors (dells) so i can't test it unless someone knows anther way.

i tried anther psu, in there and it still didnt work, then i tried my PSU in a different computer and it booted it up.


----------



## killerdota1

So these are my system specs below. I dabbled with it a little last night and have been reading up on overclocking for the last week. Just got all my upgrades in yesterday and started playing. If anyone has any suggestions for where to start as far as FSB, multi, ram timings, voltage etc. on a fresh system. I'm kinda new to this and while I understand what I need to do and what my goal is, somewhere between 3.2 and 3.4 or better, I would like some suggestions about where to start considering I have been reading through this thread for a few hours and nobody seems to have the e4600 or 4gigs of mushkin ram. If I don't hear back before I get off work I'm just gonna go with what information I've gathered this morning and see what happens. Thanks ahead of time for any pertinent information and wish me luck!
-John


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

Has anyone got a BFG 8800GT OC2 graphics card and this motherboard ? The problem im having is that after 5 mins of playing Colin Mcrae DiRT my card overheats and shuts off my system, i just wondered if any of you have had this problem ?

Thanks


----------



## grooverider

I had one good build with this thing, now two damn dead motherboards in a row. Won't even boot up.. Everything is properly connected, tried different PSU's, etc..man oh man, I guess 3rd one will be a lucky charm.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Hi,

Has anyone got a BFG 8800GT OC2 graphics card and this motherboard ? The problem im having is that after 5 mins of playing Colin Mcrae DiRT my card overheats and shuts off my system, i just wondered if any of you have had this problem ?

Thanks


Is it your CPU over heating or your video card? Keep an eye on both during gaming/stress testing. Might be time to upgrade your cooling or airflow.


----------



## wiggy2k7

HI,

My computer was ok with my ATI X1950 Pro 512MB but today i got my BFG 8800GT OC2 and ive even underclocked it back to 8800GT OC clock speeds and its still crashing, im not getting any blue screen or anything it just shuts my computer off instantly then restarts.. do you think a 450W power supply is enough to run it all ?

Thanks


----------



## GoOffroad

Does it crash while gaming or while just on the desktop?

Could be driver issue. You may have not gotten the ati drivers out fully. It's better to go into safe mode and then uninstall the drivers and restart and then install the new drivers. I'd try to reinstall the drivers and see if that does it.

The 450watt psu may be just enough juice. I have a 620 hx Corsair for my 9600gt and that's more than enough.

You'll get a better answer if you answer my first question.
Crashes in gaming may be power supply. Crashes on desktop could more likely be drivers. 
GL


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


HI,

My computer was ok with my ATI X1950 Pro 512MB but today i got my BFG 8800GT OC2 and ive even underclocked it back to 8800GT OC clock speeds and its still crashing, im not getting any blue screen or anything it just shuts my computer off instantly then restarts.. do you think a 450W power supply is enough to run it all ?

Thanks


450W is enough power, but your power supply could just suck. It could be voltages that need to be upped, but you haven't given any information about whether you're overclocking your CPU. You also didn't post your temperatures.. It's better to find out all the information you can on your own, then when still you cannot avail yourself, post a thread in a forum with specific details about what you know about the problem.

Here's what I would do about this problem if I was _not_ overclocking and my temps were low: I'd make sure my PCI-E voltage was at 100MHz, and that all of my voltages were either set to default/auto. I'd find another PSU and try it.

It could be another problem entirely. The BSOD only shows if the windows' option to "reboot on error" in left unchecked. Make sure it's unchecked.

Edit: BTW I saw that you're overclocking your CPU. Have you tried setting everything back to stock speeds?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

No it only crashes in high spec games, eg. Colin McRae DiRT and Crysis, its been fine in the average game. My GPU temp is between 75 - 80 full load and CPU core temps are in the 60s. Ive got a bit of an overclock on my processor q6600 @2.8GHz but my RAM is slightly underclocked

Thanks for your reply


----------



## JadeMiner

Sounds like your system is still slightly unstable. Add a little vCore and stress test with either Orthos or OCCT. It's close, but the O/C isn't quite perfectly stable yet.

~JadeMiner~

EDIT: By the way the Gigabyte Bios update now adds fractional multi's! I went from 9X multi to 8.5X and was able to break through my FSB wall.


----------



## wiggy2k7

HI,

Its just done it again playing DiRT, I unchecked the automatically restart checkbox but it still didn't give me a BSOD it just cuts off dead.

Thanks

The power supply im using is the one that came with my case.


----------



## grooverider

That is a pretty crappy PSU you have in there:

Power Supply Features:
- Model: L&C LC-B450ATX
- Input: 115/230VAC, 10/6A, 60/50Hz
- 115V-230V Manual Switch
- Output Ratings:
- +3.3V/28A
- +5V/40A
- +12V/17A
- -12V/0.8A
- -5V/0.3A
- +5Vsb/2A


----------



## wiggy2k7

I just set all my clock speeds back to the default/auto settings eg. q6600 @2.4GHz RAM @800Mhz and it still did exactly the same thing, cuts stright off no BSOD (with the automatically restart checkbox unchecked).????

Any ideas ?

grooverider - are you talking about my power supply ??

Thanks guys


----------



## grooverider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


I just set all my clock speeds back to the default/auto settings eg. q6600 @2.4GHz RAM @800Mhz and it still did exactly the same thing, cuts stright off no BSOD (with the automatically restart checkbox unchecked).????

Any ideas ?

grooverider - are you talking about my power supply ??

Thanks guys










Yeah dude I'd get a new PSU you have some decent parts there but that PSU is budget if best..its pretty poor quality. It is very poor voltages on it, I would bet that PSU is causing your instability.


----------



## wiggy2k7

hi,

thanks for your advice mate.... can you recomend a good cheapish power supply and ill get one and see if it helps.

cheers


----------



## grooverider

How much do you want to spend maximum?


----------



## GoOffroad

look into corsair 520hx modular, or antec there's quite a few good ones.

Concentrate on a bigger 12v rail that - +12V/17A is pretty bad. My 602hx from corsair has tri 18a rails which is plenty. You will want something with over 26 amps combined on the 12v rail. That's what's killing you.

Try looking at Newegg for some reviews very helpfull.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...12V+%2f+EPS12V

Here's mine:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139002


----------



## wiggy2k7

Is this power supply any good ?

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...m_power_supply

I would like to spend Â£40 max... if possible

thanks


----------



## grooverider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Is this power supply any good ?

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...m_power_supply

I would like to spend Â£40 max... if possible

thanks

That power supply should do you just fine.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Ive just bourght the OCZ 500W.... cheers for your help


----------



## [Alsharifi]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
so i wont need any more than 500W for my system ?

Cheers









well 500 watts should do fine,but i think the thing you have to look for is Amp. output,you want a *minimum* of 26-30 on the rails.

the psu you liked to had 36,which will hold you just fine.

yea i wouldn't want to take the risk of havening the psu go out and taking a couple friends with it.

i just ordered a corsair hx650,should be here soon.

good luck.


----------



## toricred

I'm using an Antec Earthwatts 500W with this board, a Q6600, 4 SATA HDDs, 1 IDE HDD, 1 IDE CD-ROM, and 3 Dual Tuner TV cards. I'm trying to get to 3.6Ghz, but over 3.285 is causing a reboot while stress testing. Do I need more for a power supply?


----------



## [Alsharifi]

well the earthwatt 500 is only pushing 34 amps on combined 12v,but since you have a low end graphic card,i dont think you need any more juice. (well unless your not talking about your sig. rig?)

i dunno much about the tv tuners though,they might be the power hogs?

why do you have 3?


----------



## toricred

Yeah, I am talking about the one in my signature.

I have 3 tuner cards, but 6 tuners. It is my PVR for the entire house and we have 5 people in the house with very different tastes. Sometimes 6 isn't even enough.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


EDIT: By the way the Gigabyte Bios update now adds fractional multi's! I went from 9X multi to 8.5X and was able to break through my FSB wall.










I seem to have the latest BIOS (F8b), how do you type in decimals? I mean, how do you do this? Mine doesn't let me.


----------



## breaka

Damn, turns out the motherboard is DOA.

Anyone here used the warranty, how fast are they to give me a new one?


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
I seem to have the latest BIOS (F8b), how do you type in decimals? I mean, how do you do this? Mine doesn't let me.

I think its the setting called Fine Clock Ratio or something, the options are either 0.0 or +0.5, its either right above or right below the multiplier option.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breaka* 
Damn, turns out the motherboard is DOA.

Anyone here used the warranty, how fast are they to give me a new one?

when my last gbyte died on me , it took them about 3 weeks once the recieved it and shipped it back to me ( you must pay to ship it there)


----------



## Jap1987

Anyone in here attempt to overclock a q9300 yet?


----------



## Jap1987

Well I broke through the barrier I had. I couldnt get my system to load windows no matter what I set the vcore at with 420x7.5 I checked the voltage rating for my Kingston HyperX 1066 and it said it needs 2.2. Noticed it said it was only getting 2.0 so I added .2 and now it boots no problem and is running prime fine as I type this. Kinda I weird I thought because I have yet to even hit the default speed of the ram.


----------



## Jap1987

Sorry for the barrage of questions, but im just trying not to burn out my hardware. My northbridge is reading 52C at load and the heatsink feels hot. My cpu according to easytune is at 52C as well, but only feels warm. According to hardware monitor its at 75C. Im hoping someone else with a q9300 + ultra 120extreme with a 67.7cfm fan can confirm.


----------



## toricred

What Northbridge coolers would you recommend for this board?


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jap1987* 
Sorry for the barrage of questions, but im just trying not to burn out my hardware. My northbridge is reading 52C at load and the heatsink feels hot. My cpu according to easytune is at 52C as well, but only feels warm. According to hardware monitor its at 75C. Im hoping someone else with a q9300 + ultra 120extreme with a 67.7cfm fan can confirm.

EasyTune5Pro is the temp to trust. Is your CPU 52C idle or load? Best way to find out what your CPU is running at load is to download OCCT. Set the time to infinite, and change 'mix' to 'CPU.' Keep EasyTune5Pro open and if your temp spikes to 68-70, be ready to click 'STOP.' A good thing is to keep the BIOS option to alert you if your CPU hits 70C via system speaker (assuming you have one correctly hooked up). This option is under 'PC Health.' Your northbridge temp is IMO, too high, but since the BIOS doesn't include the northbridge temp report, you yourself, have no idea whether that temp is correct. There are many calculations involved in verifying the relative temp of any system component. If you can free up space in your case, by folding and tying your PSU cables with a cable tie, that could make a prominent difference in airflow and temperatures.

Why are you touching your components? You don't not have the sensitivity in your hand to tell whether your CPU is 35C or 70C. You're taking a risk of statically damaging your system.


----------



## Dylan

hmm having an issue with my ds3l ,

when i enter the boot menu (F12) i cant move anything , exit the box or make any changes ... any one hade this issue before?


----------



## Pasta

I think I know what the cause of the problem is, but I'd like some opinions.

I've been running my E2200 (2.2GHz) at 2.4GHz, @6x400 with stock cooling, at stock memory speeds. Now when I bring the multiplier up to 7x400, the computer turns off, restarts as normal, then shuts back off, and restarts with two reverted settings: Disable FSB speed select, and Memory Multiplier to default. I tried upping the VCORE two notches, no difference, so I'm guessing it's my 400W PSU. I'm going to try lowering the FSB and getting it as close to 2.8GHz as I can like that, and I'll update this thread, but I'd like some opinions anyway. Not a good chance it's a faulty mobo, right?

EDIT: Just occured to me that my VCORE was manually set, so in fact it cannot be the PSU.. Gonna try some more experiments.

EDIT2: Just got to 2.8GHz by lowering the FSB, so it's not the VCORE that needs to be upped. I'm considering RMAing this board.

EDIT3: Didn't do enough research to begin with. The E2xxx series has a FSB wall. I apologize for wasting a thread.


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
hmm having an issue with my ds3l ,

when i enter the boot menu (F12) i cant move anything , exit the box or make any changes ... any one hade this issue before?

I have the same problem on both the F7 and F8b BIOS if it matters, that boot list has never worked for me.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacko87* 
I have the same problem on both the F7 and F8b BIOS if it matters, that boot list has never worked for me.

is really pissing me off , i cant install another os


----------



## KingJude

hey everyone.. i just got this mobo yesterday.. put it together today.... everything seems fine but the Lan doesnt work... i am using another comp to go on this thread and post... but i updated drivers and installed fresh copy of xp sp2... and got the updated drivers from gigabyte site... and nothing.... no network connections made.... my broadband is always on and it works on this comp and the previous one.. but its not working..any ideas?? or is this mobo defective??


----------



## Jap1987

You are right that I dont have the sensitivity to tell whether a component is running 30 or 70. I do however have the ability to determine if something feels similar. My graphics card and northbridge were reporting a 52 degree temp now if my cpu said 52 than I would think they would feel rougly the same which they didnt. I was only using them because I needed a rough estimate to see where my temp really was. Thank you though I will keep using easytune to watch my temps. Oh and the 52 was at load. Thanks again.


----------



## HemiRick

Quote:

everything seems fine but the Lan doesnt work..
When I 1st installed XP on my DS3P this exact same thing happened....but then I installed Vista and it worked fine.....


----------



## psmo290

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


hmm having an issue with my ds3l ,

when i enter the boot menu (F12) i cant move anything , exit the box or make any changes ... any one hade this issue before?



Are you using a usb keyboard? If you are, enable USB Keyboard in bios. That might help.


----------



## Jap1987

Still trying to figure out how to get my Q9300 past 420FSB when I came upon something. My computer freezes everytime at the windows logo as long as my computer voltage is set to manuel. If I set it to auto it boots fine at 415x7.5 with 1.26 volts at idle(reading from HWmonitor and CPU-Z). When I manually set 1.26 even up to 1.28 it just freezes at the xp loading bar. I know it runs at 1.26 because im prime95 stable for 12hrs with a load voltage of 1.23.


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psmo290*


Are you using a usb keyboard? If you are, enable USB Keyboard in bios. That might help.


Thanks for pointing that out...I feel so ******ed now


----------



## psmo290

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacko87*


Thanks for pointing that out...I feel so ******ed now










no prob, i had the same problem and it worked for me.


----------



## jlogan

WhatÂ´s the newest bios for the ds3l ? i have rev 1.0. and F7

i installed f8 but i had problems with the cpu-cooler, he was very loud


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacko87*


Thanks for pointing that out...I feel so ******ed now










yeah me too









thanks for that


----------



## wiggy2k7

Can someone give me a second opinion on buying a new power supply... Im buying a new power supply as my 450W isn't upto the job, i was going to buy this one

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127861

But then this one caught my eye..

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124927

The 1st one is a little more money but that doesn't matter, which one would you go for.

Thanks


----------



## web-blade

Has anyone had any expierence with overclocking a Q6600 on this board. If so can you tell me about it please, the good and bad bits.


----------



## losttsol

Have you increased your RAM voltage? I would try overclocking with only 2GB of RAM in there until you figure it out. If your RAM is DDR2 800 then you might need to up the voltage. Make sure your RAM is set at 2.0 in BIOS (1:1 ratio) as well. 420FSB means your RAM will be overclocked to 840MHz.


----------



## psmo290

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Can someone give me a second opinion on buying a new power supply... Im buying a new power supply as my 450W isn't upto the job, i was going to buy this one

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127861

But then this one caught my eye..

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124927

The 1st one is a little more money but that doesn't matter, which one would you go for.

Thanks


I would go for the 700W. Especially if you plan to overclock. I'm planning to upgrade my psu in the future too. But 500W is enough for what I want right now.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *web-blade*


Has anyone had any expierence with overclocking a Q6600 on this board. If so can you tell me about it please, the good and bad bits.










ya bro i wish i could go higher than 3.3 but the voltage drop on this board is quite bad. i have my voltage up to 4.875 and it drops to 1.4 under load so thats holding me back. also if ur vcore is high that might hold u back mine is 1.325


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


ya bro i wish i could go higher than 3.3 but the voltage drop on this board is quite bad. i have my voltage up to 4.875 and it drops to 1.4 under load so thats holding me back. also if ur vcore is high that might hold u back mine is 1.325


there has to be something bad with your board ... mine isint bad at all


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


there has to be something bad with your board ... mine isint bad at all


really? cuz that would piss me off i thought it was everyones board was that bad. it really holds me back i have a tuniq and it keeps the cpu real cool but that voltage drops gets me


----------



## Knightowl

Anyone have any idea why HWMonitor and Coretemp would show about an 8 degree temperature difference between core 1 and core 2 of an E3110.

Running at stock settings core 1 is at 40-41 and core 2 at 48-49, minimal load/idle


----------



## Champcar

Just so everyone knows. There is a free Kasperkey Anti-Virus license that comes on the install disk. I've been using it and it is a great program and it likes Vista 64 bit.

That is all.


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


really? cuz that would piss me off i thought it was everyones board was that bad. it really holds me back i have a tuniq and it keeps the cpu real cool but that voltage drops gets me


Mine is that bad. I lose .1v from bios setting to load.


----------



## Jacko87

I lose a good .06 from both Vdrop and Vdroop. If I set it to 1.3625v in BIOS and go 100% load, I'm down to 1.30v-1.31v.


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacko87*


I lose a good .06 from both Vdrop and Vdroop. If I set it to 1.3625v in BIOS and go 100% load, I'm down to 1.30v-1.31v.


That's what I lost with my E8400. Seems the quad takes a harder hit


----------



## Mikecdm

I loose about .12 from bios to load on my quad. Bios setting is 1.5125 (384x9) cpu-z shows 1.392 under load.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I loose about .12 from bios to load on my quad. Bios setting is 1.5125 (384x9) cpu-z shows 1.392 under load.

dang man thats ridiculous right there!! i wish someone would come out with a mod for this board


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
dang man thats ridiculous right there!! i wish someone would come out with a mod for this board

I already got the mod planned to fix my problem but I don't have the $140 I need to do it


----------



## crackzattic

what kinda mod is that? water cooling or a new board lol


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


what kinda mod is that? water cooling or a new board lol


New board. It seems that anything over 380x9 on my quad I'm unstable. Matter of fact, the computer just freezes on me at random. I have speedstep and all that stuff off and while stress testing it shows the multi going down to 6 for brief periods of time. I have tried all sorts of voltage increases and it doesn't fix it. I'm still working on it and haven't completely confirmed this yet but I'm pretty sure that I'm right. At 400x9 I couldn't even make it to windows before it froze.

I don't know if it's my MB or if its my PSU. The wattage calculator claims that I need 377w and my psu is supposedly 430. That seems really close to me and it might be the problem. This will be put to test in a few days when the corsair 650tx comes in. If not, thats fine because my psu doesn't have an 8pin connector that I need on the new board.


----------



## MosIncredible

^ I was just in Arlington the other day. I got my Q6600 from the Fry's over there. PSU might be your problem. I know I needed a northbridge cooler to get 3.4GHz stable. Bought a Mini-Kaze and strapped it on the northbridge with 2 rubber bands and my random reboot went away.


----------



## psmo290

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MosIncredible* 
^ I was just in Arlington the other day. I got my Q6600 from the Fry's over there. PSU might be your problem. I know I needed a northbridge cooler to get 3.4GHz stable. Bought a Mini-Kaze and strapped it on the northbridge with 2 rubber bands and my random reboot went away.

nice, so you just strapped a fan on top of ur NB cooler and the problem went away?


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psmo290*


Are you using a usb keyboard? If you are, enable USB Keyboard in bios. That might help.


Wow. That was a simple fix.









I wonder why they don't enable that by default.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlycodered*


Wow. That was a simple fix.









I wonder why they don't enable that by default.










USB keyboard and mouse are both off by default.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


New board. It seems that anything over 380x9 on my quad I'm unstable. Matter of fact, the computer just freezes on me at random. I have speedstep and all that stuff off and while stress testing it shows the multi going down to 6 for brief periods of time. I have tried all sorts of voltage increases and it doesn't fix it. I'm still working on it and haven't completely confirmed this yet but I'm pretty sure that I'm right. At 400x9 I couldn't even make it to windows before it froze.

I don't know if it's my MB or if its my PSU. The wattage calculator claims that I need 377w and my psu is supposedly 430. That seems really close to me and it might be the problem. This will be put to test in a few days when the corsair 650tx comes in. If not, thats fine because my psu doesn't have an 8pin connector that I need on the new board.


I don't think it's your PSU. From what I've heard, only problems with random reboots and shutdowns indicate a bad PSU. However I could be wrong. Sounds like speedstep (C1E) is enabled. C1E shouldn't even change the multi while CPU is under stress though..









Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, aren't system freezes associated with only corrupt or badly overclocked RAM?


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacko87*


I lose a good .06 from both Vdrop and Vdroop. If I set it to 1.3625v in BIOS and go 100% load, I'm down to 1.30v-1.31v.


Is that a safety precaution incorporated by Intel, or is it the board? Just checked my idling voltage and it's .015 less than manually set.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


Is that a safety precaution incorporated by Intel, or is it the board? Just checked my idling voltage and it's .029 less than manually set.


that is a problem with the board its voltage drop. some boards have ways to fix it but none for this one yet


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


USB keyboard and mouse are both off by default.


I know... that's why I said I wonder why they don't have them on by default.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


that is a problem with the board its voltage drop. some boards have ways to fix it but none for this one yet


I checked my VCORE under load, and it drops hardly- .01V. This is with both C1E and TM2 (thermal monitor) enabled. Isn't the drop under load attributed to Intel's "Vdroop?"


----------



## Bobobearx

I'm at 3.5ghz and i was stable yesterday at bios vcore(1.45v) which turned to be 1.39v idle and load 1.38v in cpuid and passed orthos 6hours. today i turn on my computer and cpuid is 1.39 idle and 1.36 load and only passed orthos 2 hours then computer restarted. currently i upped my vcore another notch to 1.456 which bring me back to vdroop/load of 1.38v which hopefully means its stable. does this happen to any of you guys where one day your getting stable condition with a certain vcore then the next day you gotta increase it by a notch to keep it stable. i also upped it a notch on the fsbv hoping it would help.

can anyone post their e6600 at 3.5-3.6ghz overclocking volt specs for me (of course you gotta have the same mobo)


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psmo290* 
nice, so you just strapped a fan on top of ur NB cooler and the problem went away?

Pretty much. I couldn't get past 10 mins without it rebooting. Strapped it on and that problem was gone.


----------



## toricred

Wouldn't it be a bad idea to use rubber bands to hold you NB fan on? I would think the heat would degrade the rubber.


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Wouldn't it be a bad idea to use rubber bands to hold you NB fan on? I would think the heat would degrade the rubber.


That's what I thought at first but then I remembered that rubber bands contract with heat.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MosIncredible*


That's what I thought at first but then I remembered that rubber bands contract with heat.


and then melt ....


----------



## toricred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


and then melt ....


or get brittle ....


----------



## psmo290

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


or get brittle ....


..eventually dripping on the MB


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:

I just set all my clock speeds back to the default/auto settings eg. q6600 @2.4GHz RAM @800Mhz and it still did exactly the same thing, cuts stright off no BSOD (with the automatically restart checkbox unchecked).????

Any ideas ?

grooverider - are you talking about my power supply ??

Thanks guys
My new power supply came this morning, OCZ StealthXtreme 600W. I put it straight in and my computer has been good as gold all morning, its even lowered my temps by 5 degrees. Been gaming for about 2 hours and not 1 crash/shutdown, before it was crashing after 5mins.

Cheers for all your help guys i realy appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bobobearx* 
I'm at 3.5ghz and i was stable yesterday at bios vcore(1.45v) which turned to be 1.39v idle and load 1.38v in cpuid and passed orthos 6hours. today i turn on my computer and cpuid is 1.39 idle and 1.36 load and only passed orthos 2 hours then computer restarted. currently i upped my vcore another notch to 1.456 which bring me back to vdroop/load of 1.38v which hopefully means its stable. does this happen to any of you guys where one day your getting stable condition with a certain vcore then the next day you gotta increase it by a notch to keep it stable.

Sounds like electromigration from what I've read on it, Im no expert. But from what I understand its what happens as a side effect of higher voltages, slowly over time the cpu begins to deteriorate from it, thus needing more and more voltage to stay stable at same clock speed...

How old is your cpu? and have you been runnign same OC/voltage the whole time?

Im ordering the P35 DS3L tomorrow I think - Any advantage to getting the EP35 DS3R? I see its 1600 OC FSB? I really dont plan on going higher than 3.4-3.5 with my Q6600


----------



## AphexTwin

OK.... So i bumped up my fsb... to i think a little over 400 i cant remember... with stock voltage. I opened CPU-Z and it showed my processor... e6850 @ 3.00 GHZ... BUT I had it set at like 415 x 9???? showed it as 3510.0 MHZ? I think I'm missing something.. How do you take screenshots of the CPU-Z thing? I had no problems at all but was worried i did something wrong.. I reset it all back to default. Help? Oh and I also changed the other things suggested.... Speedstep and whatnot


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Im ordering the P35 DS3L tomorrow I think - Any advantage to getting the EP35 DS3R? I see its 1600 OC FSB? I really dont plan on going higher than 3.4-3.5 with my Q6600

the DS3R has a known voltage mod that works and i would go with that plus is has the DDR3 memory, which wont do u any good yet cuz they are so expensive but you wont have to upgrade ur board later


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AphexTwin* 
OK.... So i bumped up my fsb... to i think a little over 400 i cant remember... with stock voltage. I opened CPU-Z and it showed my processor... e6850 @ 3.00 GHZ... BUT I had it set at like 415 x 9???? showed it as 3510.0 MHZ? I think I'm missing something.. How do you take screenshots of the CPU-Z thing? I had no problems at all but was worried i did something wrong.. I reset it all back to default. Help? Oh and I also changed the other things suggested.... Speedstep and whatnot

to take a screen shot open cpuz and make sure the window is selected, then hold ALT and press Print Screen. this will copy the window, then goto paint in windows and select edit up top and click Paste and it should copy the cpuz screen


----------



## AphexTwin

OK im going to do what i did before....... U mind hanging around for a little bit and ill take a screenshot?


----------



## Mercyflush64

I have a question about the NB chips. I recently went from a 7600gt to a 9600gt and I have noticed that all of a sudden my NB temps have jumped from 32c up to 44c. Is this normal to get higher temps with more of a higher end card?


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I have a question about the NB chips. I recently went from a 7600gt to a 9600gt and I have noticed that all of a sudden my NB temps have jumped from 32c up to 44c. Is this normal to get higher temps with more of a higher end card?

I would say so, the 9600 is more powerful, and sending more data through the NB, causing temps to rise.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I have a question about the NB chips. I recently went from a 7600gt to a 9600gt and I have noticed that all of a sudden my NB temps have jumped from 32c up to 44c. Is this normal to get higher temps with more of a higher end card?

wierd... with my 8800gt i had for a while 1800mhz on the chipset (kept the cpu to 3.6ghz) and didnt go over 35 deg ... now i backed down to 1600mhz and at this mom i got 31deg


----------



## AphexTwin

ugh how do u add the pic without like photobucket or something
im pretty sure ive got it at 3.51 right now

Core Speed 3510.0 Mhz


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AphexTwin* 
ugh how do u add the pic without like photobucket or something
im pretty sure ive got it at 3.51 right now

Core Speed 3510.0 Mhz

www.imageshack.us


----------



## AphexTwin

['


----------



## psmo290

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
My new power supply came this morning, OCZ StealthXtreme 600W. I put it straight in and my computer has been good as gold all morning, its even lowered my temps by 5 degrees. Been gaming for about 2 hours and not 1 crash/shutdown, before it was crashing after 5mins.

Cheers for all your help guys i realy appreciate it.

Thanks






























better psu lowered your temps too. I didn't know that.


----------



## AphexTwin




----------



## PGT96AJT

Let me help you out.


----------



## AphexTwin

lol THANK YOU PGT


----------



## AphexTwin

so is that right??


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AphexTwin* 
so is that right??

Don't really know what your question is...but FSB x Multi = CPU Speed. So 390 x 9 = 3510.


----------



## AphexTwin

Im wondering if ive jsut successfully oc'd for the first time
ive got the multi at 420 x 9 now
still boots fine


----------



## PGT96AJT

Stress test to check for stability. I recommend Orthos for a dual core CPU.

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138142-orthos.html

But yes, you have overclocked ~500mhz.

Edit: 420x9 ~ 800mhz oc.


----------



## AphexTwin

Ok im gonna dial it back down a bit and run that. Thanks!


----------



## PGT96AJT

Good, and monitor those temps too. Use core temp. Make sure it stays under at least ~65C under load.


----------



## AphexTwin

Yep i had it running.... didnt go over 55. but it rebooted after about 2 minutes... I ran the stress CPU option
thats with the multi at 420x9... How long does it have to run for?


----------



## _CJ_

Hey all, new here and have been reading this thread off and on over the past few day's as I got this board for my first build. Unfortunately I've had some problems.

Started with both sticks of my ram and no post to bios, pulled one stick and booted. Just to check thing's out tried the other stick and no boot. Was told by another site to up the vdimm to ram specs, did that and when I tried to reboot I got nothin but case fans running.

Tried clearing cmos ( pulled battery for 30 mins, used jumper cap and had battery out for 10 hours ) and nothing with that.

Pulled board , cpu and heatsink out and off and redid everything. Now I've got with one stick in fans all run with no post, other stick in and case fans start for a few, stop and repeat with no post.

Any suggestions? Thx...


----------



## madroxinide

I have a request for anyone that has replaced their northbridge cooler on this board. What northbridge heatsink did you replace it with?

Basicly.... Can someone link me to the best cheapest northbridge heatsink that is compatible with this board.

Just in case its important, I'm using the Artic Cooling 7 Pro cpu heatsink, hopefully it's not in the way.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroxinide*


I have a request for anyone that has replaced their northbridge cooler on this board. What northbridge heatsink did you replace it with?

Basicly.... Can someone link me to the best cheapest northbridge heatsink that is compatible with this board.

Just in case its important, I'm using the Artic Cooling 7 Pro cpu heatsink, hopefully it's not in the way.


Im sure if you have the board you noticed that they are ALMOST touching. I would think any NB heatsink would be too big.


----------



## Sekigahara

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CJ_*


Hey all, new here and have been reading this thread off and on over the past few day's as I got this board for my first build. Unfortunately I've had some problems.

Started with both sticks of my ram and no post to bios, pulled one stick and booted. Just to check thing's out tried the other stick and no boot. Was told by another site to up the vdimm to ram specs, did that and when I tried to reboot I got nothin but case fans running.

Tried clearing cmos ( pulled battery for 30 mins, used jumper cap and had battery out for 10 hours ) and nothing with that.

Pulled board , cpu and heatsink out and off and redid everything. Now I've got with one stick in fans all run with no post, other stick in and case fans start for a few, stop and repeat with no post.

Any suggestions? Thx...


LAZY WAY
If you bought it from Newegg, it'd be easier to RMA it and not worry about dealing with a whacky board than trying to figure out the problem.

TEDIOUS WAY
Sounds like you might have a bad board, assuming everything you have plays well together in a perfect situation. Your RAM is perfectly compatible (I have the same brand/type, only two 1GB sticks), so I'd take everything apart and put it back together again, making sure you plug all power cords in properly and such. If you get the same result, RMA/refund/return it. I haven't had any problems with mine at all (aside from the slightly frustrating lack of variable fan control for anything but the CPU), but it would be up to you whether or not you wanted to get a different board or try for another DS3L.


----------



## madroxinide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


Im sure if you have the board you noticed that they are ALMOST touching. I would think any NB heatsink would be too big.


That is why I have asked specifically for a NB heatsink that would work with my setup, as if there is a way, I'm sure someone has already done it as the NB gets very hot when you overclock.


----------



## AphexTwin

Stable at 3.5...... 54 degrees under load 389x9 multi


----------



## _CJ_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sekigahara*


LAZY WAY
If you bought it from Newegg, it'd be easier to RMA it and not worry about dealing with a whacky board than trying to figure out the problem.

TEDIOUS WAY
Sounds like you might have a bad board, assuming everything you have plays well together in a perfect situation. Your RAM is perfectly compatible (I have the same brand/type, only two 1GB sticks), so I'd take everything apart and put it back together again, making sure you plug all power cords in properly and such. If you get the same result, RMA/refund/return it. I haven't had any problems with mine at all (aside from the slightly frustrating lack of variable fan control for anything but the CPU), but it would be up to you whether or not you wanted to get a different board or try for another DS3L.


Thx for the input. I'll have to RMA to Gigabyte themselves as it's been past 30 days since it was bought and I've heard nothing but horror stories about Gigabytes RMA dept.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sekigahara*


I haven't had any problems with mine at all (aside from the slightly frustrating lack of variable fan control for anything but the CPU)


I've plugged all of my system fans directly into 4-pin PSU cables via cheap adapters. They come with most fans. Ensures that they run 100% all the time. Makes quite an impact!


----------



## zeropm

Is anyone running near 500fsb 24 x 7? If so let me know your voltages, thanks.


----------



## TheBarber25

Hey guys new here. Got a question. I finally got my new rig built(see sig) but the other day I hit the sleep button on my keyboard and left. Came back the next day and when I turned it back on everything turned on but I wasnt getting a signal to the monitor. I cleared the cmos removed the battery and everything. The closest I got to a boot was I finally got the monitor to come on. But it went to a screen that said somthing about a boot log and then it restarted. Did that twice. Any thoughts. Could of sworn I had seen another guy in here with the same problem but cant find the posts. Thanks.


----------



## pHreaksYcle

I've been poking around the internetz and haven't found this answer. Which RAM slots should I use for my 2x2GB G.Skill sticks? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Match the colors on your MB for dual channel ram sets. Yellows for one pair and if you add another pair install them in the red slots.


----------



## jlogan

I donÂ´t know how and why, but my cpu now runs above 3,2ghz. Can anyone explain, till yesterday it was impossible that my sys runs above 3,2 ghz and now i can change it to 3,6ghz and more. bios is f7.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlogan* 
I donÂ´t know how and why, but my cpu now runs above 3,2ghz. Can anyone explain, till yesterday it was impossible that my sys runs above 3,2 ghz and now i can change it to 3,6ghz and more. bios is f7.

no clue


----------



## Rpg2

Hey everyone! I've recently had trouble overclocking my board and could use some help.

I've been overclocking the DS3L with my Q6600 for a while now. My farthest overclock is 380x9 (3.42Ghz) stable. When I tried to go to 390x9 (3.51Ghz), I had to bump the FSB and NB voltages to +.2v and noticed some increase in stability. When I OC'd to 380x9 it only needed +.1v to FSB and NB.

I sort of have 390x9 stable, but when I am running Prime 95 the Q6600 lowers the multiplier down to 6 instead of 9 so I'm at 390x9 for the two hotter cores. It jumps from x6 and x9 multipliers. It'll be at 3.51Ghz then drop to ~2.4Ghz then go back to 3.51Ghz, repeat. I can't really stress test it when the processor fluctuates so drastically.

The settings I had it at when the multiplier fluctuated was the most stable so far, but I can't say for sure since in the middle of Prime it dips down in the multiplier. I'm not able to stress the cores at 3.51Ghz for stability due to the speed dropping down so much. It passed 10 minutes of Prime 95 with the speed changes compared to 6 minutes without the speed changing a voltage notch lower. A notch lower, it didn't drop in speed but ended up rebooting/locking up

Temps at 380x9 are 62/57/57/61 at 1.3875v (Stable.)
Temps at 390x9 are 67/66/61/61 at 1.4375v (Unable to fully stress test.)

I have DDR2-6400 (800Mhz) RAM at 5-5-5-18 for OCing purposes. I'll tighten timings after I get it stable. RAM is on 2x multiplier for 780Mhz.

The processor goes down to x6 multiplier when the two hottest cores are at ~67C. I haven't seen them at 68C on Core Temp or HWmonitor. Is it because of Thermal Monitor (The one that lowers speed+voltages when it gets too hot in BIOs)? I have C1E and Speed Step disabled.

I know it's a little hot, but I'm just OCing to have a record of what settings/voltages I need to reach what speed as I wish to hit 3.6Ghz. Might upgrade to Ultra-120 Extreme for CPU heatsink if heat is the problem. Right now I'm using a ASUS Arctic Square.

Can anyone help? Please let me know if I need to post more information or screen shots.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Hey everyone! I've recently had trouble overclocking my board and could use some help.

I've been overclocking the DS3L with my Q6600 for a while now. My farthest overclock is 380x9 (3.42Ghz) stable. When I tried to go to 390x9 (3.51Ghz), I had to bump the FSB and NB voltages to +.2v and noticed some increase in stability. When I OC'd to 380x9 it only needed +.1v to FSB and NB.

I sort of have 390x9 stable, but when I am running Prime 95 the Q6600 lowers the multiplier down to 6 instead of 9 so I'm at 390x9 for the two hotter cores. It jumps from x6 and x9 multipliers. It'll be at 3.51Ghz then drop to ~2.4Ghz then go back to 3.51Ghz, repeat. I can't really stress test it when the processor fluctuates so drastically.

The settings I had it at when the multiplier fluctuated was the most stable so far, but I can't say for sure since in the middle of Prime it dips down in the multiplier. I'm not able to stress the cores at 3.51Ghz for stability due to the speed dropping down so much. It passed 10 minutes of Prime 95 with the speed changes compared to 6 minutes without the speed changing a voltage notch lower. A notch lower, it didn't drop in speed but ended up rebooting/locking up

Temps at 380x9 are 62/57/57/61 at 1.3875v (Stable.)
Temps at 390x9 are 67/66/61/61 at 1.4375v (Unable to fully stress test.)

I have DDR2-6400 (800Mhz) RAM at 5-5-5-18 for OCing purposes. I'll tighten timings after I get it stable. RAM is on 2x multiplier for 780Mhz.

The processor goes down to x6 multiplier when the two hottest cores are at ~67C. I haven't seen them at 68C on Core Temp or HWmonitor. Is it because of Thermal Monitor (The one that lowers speed+voltages when it gets too hot in BIOs)? I have C1E and Speed Step disabled.

I know it's a little hot, but I'm just OCing to have a record of what settings/voltages I need to reach what speed as I wish to hit 3.6Ghz. Might upgrade to Ultra-120 Extreme for CPU heatsink if heat is the problem. Right now I'm using a ASUS Arctic Square.

Can anyone help? Please let me know if I need to post more information or screen shots.

u can try disabling thermal monitoring but ur temps are way to high anyway, try lapping your heatsink and/or buy a really strong fan


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
u can try disabling thermal monitoring but ur temps are way to high anyway, try lapping your heatsink and/or buy a really strong fan

I replaced the standard 120mm exhaust fan on the Centurion 5 with a Scythe 110CFM Slip Stream fan. I also added another one of those to the front three drive bays although the air filter and bezel mesh kind of hinder the air flow for the fan in the drive bays.

The Arctic Square is already lapped, well sort of. It was my first time lapping something and it kept skidding across the sand paper. That and I always lost count of how many times I slid it across the sand paper (lazy







). CPU is almost flat as well. Well it has most of the nickel plating off. There are small circles of nickel still left the size of a smiley face icon close to each corner.

I'll probably upgrade to Ultra-120 Extreme since temps at 3.4Ghz are already 62~ for the hottest core.

So the problem is heat, am I right?

Thanks for the help crackzattic!


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
I replaced the standard 120mm exhaust fan on the Centurion 5 with a Scythe 110CFM Slip Stream fan. I also added another one of those to the front three drive bays although the air filter and bezel mesh kind of hinder the air flow for the fan in the drive bays.

The Arctic Square is already lapped, well sort of. It was my first time lapping something and it kept skidding across the sand paper. That and I always lost count of how many times I slid it across the sand paper (lazy







). CPU is almost flat as well. Well it has most of the nickel plating off. There are small circles of nickel still left the size of a smiley face icon close to each corner.

I'll probably upgrade to Ultra-120 Extreme since temps at 3.4Ghz are already 62~ for the hottest core.

So the problem is heat, am I right?

Thanks for the help crackzattic!

man if u lapped it even a little bit it should have helped and with that much intake in your case it should be fine. i have my Vcore up to 1.4875 and my hottest core is 62 with my Tuniq tower. i really dont know why your temps are so high but ya u dont want to get up past 62 then it starts getting to hot. your Vcore must be really low what is it? u can see it in CoreTemp


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
So the problem is heat, am I right?

Are you taking into account what your ambient room temperatures are? Last week we had a couple hot days and my core temps jumped almost 20c. I also had decent fans and cooling inside my case but because I didn't make sure that I had airflow on the outside it made a huge difference once I gave my case some room on all sides. Sometimes it's these simple things that people can overlook and assume it must be hardware involved like I had done.


----------



## Rpg2

Before I start typing away, thanks for replying!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
man if u lapped it even a little bit it should have helped and with that much intake in your case it should be fine. i have my Vcore up to 1.4875 and my hottest core is 62 with my Tuniq tower. i really dont know why your temps are so high but ya u dont want to get up past 62 then it starts getting to hot. your Vcore must be really low what is it? u can see it in CoreTemp

The DS3L has a well known Vdrop/droop. In the BIOs I set the CPU voltage at the following for these speeds and also load temps (Prime 95 w/ small FFTs):

333x9 @ 1.2625v
350x9 @ 1.1275v 57/51/51/55 (20 minutes of Prime)
360x9 @ 1.31875v 58/52/52/56 (3 hours of Prime)
370x9 @ 1.36250v 60/59/56/56 (8 hours of Prime)
380x9 @ 1.3875v 62/57/57/61 (5 hours of Prime) WITH +.1v to NB and FSB
390x9 @ 1.4375v 67/66/61/61 (10 minutes with Thermal Monitor) WITH +.2v to NB and FSB (Seemed to help keep it stable, ~60% sure. Might be overdoing it though.)

All but the 390x9 voltage should be stable. The 390x9 I never finished testing due to the Thermal Monitor option kicking in.

The reason my temps are high might be because of the Arctic Square. It's a decent cooler, but I'm not really sure how good it is with a C2Q since those give off more heat than a C2D. Also, I might of mounted it wrong or used too much thermal paste (AS 5). It was my first time building a computer and handling this kind of stuff. Luckily, I had a friend help.

Check second section of post for ambient temps. If you guys want me to put voltages after Vdrop/droop, just let me know.

Also, there's a much bigger jump in temps going from 380x9 to 390x9. Most of the stress testing was done in my room on the colder days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
Are you taking into account what your ambient room temperatures are? Last week we had a couple hot days and my core temps jumped almost 20c. I also had decent fans and cooling inside my case but because I didn't make sure that I had airflow on the outside it made a huge difference once I gave my case some room on all sides. Sometimes it's these simple things that people can overlook and assume it must be hardware involved like I had done.

Haha yeah. Last couple days have been a scorcher compared to 2 weeks ago. I live in CA and usually my room temperature is about 20-23C or 65-70F or around there. On the more warmer days it's about 24-26C and 75-80F. Nah, I'm pretty sure it's hardware. Heatsink to be specific.

Let me know if I need to post more information. Sorry for big wall o' words.


----------



## wiggy2k7

just a quick question im hoping someone can answer, ive got this board and G.Skill PC2-6400 RAM(4-4-3-5). Ive got my processor overclocked to 3.0GHz, would it be better/faster if i bourght some PC2-8500 ram instead of PC2-6400?

It seems like an obveous answer that the 8500 would be better but when i got this board i was told that the G.Skill PC2-6400 HK Series(4-4-3-5) is the fastest/best DDR2 you can buy.

Im thinking of getting another 2GB to take me to 4GB but i would like to know the answer to my question before i go spending my money.

Thanks


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
just a quick question im hoping someone can answer, ive got this board and G.Skill PC2-6400 RAM(4-4-3-5). Ive got my processor overclocked to 3.0GHz, would it be better/faster if i bourght some PC2-8500 ram instead of PC2-6400?

It seems like an obveous answer that the 8500 would be better but when i got this board i was told that the G.Skill PC2-6400 HK Series(4-4-3-5) is the fastest/best DDR2 you can buy.

Im thinking of getting another 2GB to take me to 4GB but i would like to know the answer to my question before i go spending my money.

Thanks









PC2-8500 would probably be faster than PC2-6400. Just be sure not to have several sticks of mix and match RAM. By that I mean don't have sticks of 800Mhz and 1066Mhz together. That will hinder your abilities to overclock or set timings.


----------



## pHreaksYcle

What does the screen look like in which i should hit F1 for advanced options? I really need to get the Gigabyte screen etc. from coming up, it's annoying.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
just a quick question im hoping someone can answer, ive got this board and G.Skill PC2-6400 RAM(4-4-3-5). Ive got my processor overclocked to 3.0GHz, would it be better/faster if i bourght some PC2-8500 ram instead of PC2-6400?

It seems like an obveous answer that the 8500 would be better but when i got this board i was told that the G.Skill PC2-6400 HK Series(4-4-3-5) is the fastest/best DDR2 you can buy.

Im thinking of getting another 2GB to take me to 4GB but i would like to know the answer to my question before i go spending my money.

Thanks









yo wiggy man those HK's are awesome i have a set and i bought a set of crucial ballistix 1066 and they sucked so i RMAed them. thing is that there is no 8500 they are just overclocked 6400 chips. The HKs are awesome i loosened my timings to 5-5-5-15 and i overclocked them to 1038 with +5voltage( it may seem like alot but its only 2.14 after vdroop and its 2.19 in bios) in bios and they ran 4hours stable in Prime95. i now run them at 991mhz and fold 24/7 and never have a problem. the HZ's are better but are way more expensive. but hey if u wanna get them ill prob buy those HK's from u i need another set for my AMD board.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Before I start typing away, thanks for replying!

The DS3L has a well known Vdrop/droop. In the BIOs I set the CPU voltage at the following for these speeds and also load temps (Prime 95 w/ small FFTs):

333x9 @ 1.2625v
350x9 @ 1.1275v 57/51/51/55 (20 minutes of Prime)
360x9 @ 1.31875v 58/52/52/56 (3 hours of Prime)
370x9 @ 1.36250v 60/59/56/56 (8 hours of Prime)
380x9 @ 1.3875v 62/57/57/61 (5 hours of Prime) WITH +.1v to NB and FSB
390x9 @ 1.4375v 67/66/61/61 (10 minutes with Thermal Monitor) WITH +.2v to NB and FSB (Seemed to help keep it stable, ~60% sure. Might be overdoing it though.)

All but the 390x9 voltage should be stable. The 390x9 I never finished testing due to the Thermal Monitor option kicking in.

The reason my temps are high might be because of the Arctic Square. It's a decent cooler, but I'm not really sure how good it is with a C2Q since those give off more heat than a C2D. Also, I might of mounted it wrong or used too much thermal paste (AS 5). It was my first time building a computer and handling this kind of stuff. Luckily, I had a friend help.

Check second section of post for ambient temps. If you guys want me to put voltages after Vdrop/droop, just let me know.

Also, there's a much bigger jump in temps going from 380x9 to 390x9. Most of the stress testing was done in my room on the colder days.

Haha yeah. Last couple days have been a scorcher compared to 2 weeks ago. I live in CA and usually my room temperature is about 20-23C or 65-70F or around there. On the more warmer days it's about 24-26C and 75-80F. Nah, I'm pretty sure it's hardware. Heatsink to be specific.

Let me know if I need to post more information. Sorry for big wall o' words.

hey man if u have alot of fans and ur case stays cool u can prob bump ur NB and FSB up to +.2 thats what i did and it helps with stability and maybe lower ur vcore a little. i had mine at +.2 for a long time and never had a problem but i found an old small CPU fan off an pentium3 and screwed that into the heatsink and run it at +.3 now... o and also make sure ur ram is getting enough voltage too now the ram also has a Vdrop i have mine at +.5 and its only at 2.14 underload and with ur muskins u should be able to overclock them alot too


----------



## pHreaksYcle

Now that my question has been buried









Quote:

What does the screen look like in which i should hit Ctrl F1 for advanced options? I really need to get the Gigabyte screen etc. from coming up, it's annoying.
I've been hitting them like crazy, nothing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pHreaksYcle* 
Now that my question has been buried









I've been hitting them like crazy, nothing. Any help would be appreciated.

goto bios and press Ctrl +F1 and it unlocks ur memory timings in the Overclocking page.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pHreaksYcle* 
Now that my question has been buried









I've been hitting them like crazy, nothing. Any help would be appreciated.

Go to BIOs, when you get to the blue screen hit Ctrl+F1. Then go to the M.I.B section and scroll down and you should see memory timings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
hey man if u have alot of fans and ur case stays cool u can prob bump ur NB and FSB up to +.2 thats what i did and it helps with stability and maybe lower ur vcore a little. i had mine at +.2 for a long time and never had a problem but i found an old small CPU fan off an pentium3 and screwed that into the heatsink and run it at +.3 now... o and also make sure ur ram is getting enough voltage too now the ram also has a Vdrop i have mine at +.5 and its only at 2.14 underload and with ur muskins u should be able to overclock them alot too

I only have the stock 80mm fan from Centurion 5 and the 2 Scythe fans. When I added a 40mm fan to the NB, I heard a crack or something. I thought I cracked the chip or moved the heat sink out of place, but everything's running fine to me.

What the frick? RAM Vdrop? I always thought it was reading the RAM voltage incorrectly or HWmonitor was faulty. Well, I just learned I've been undervolting my RAM for it's EPP. So when I add +.3v, it isn't at 2.1v (since 1.8v should be the standard)? But instead it is at what HWmonitor says it is at?

Sorry if that was confusing. I know I set the RAM voltage at +.3v and HWmonitor says it is at 2v. So there is a .1v Vdrop? If yes, then at +.4v it isn't even close to 2.2v. Correct?

Here's the RAM I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146673

It says for 2.1v-2.2v for the EPP, but HWmonitor says the DDR voltage is at 2v. So again, I'm undervolted by .1v for RAM, right?

If so, then that's great news for me since it passed 3 hours of Memtest at EPP undervolted. This means that I should increase the DDR voltage in the BIOs until HWmonitor reads 2.1-2.2v for DDR voltage, yes? (EX: Setting BIOs RAM voltage all the way to +.7v to reach 2.2v in HWmonitor.)

Sorry for repeated/many questions. I'm learning a lot about this board right now, haha. Thanks again crackzattic!


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:

yo wiggy man those HK's are awesome i have a set and i bought a set of crucial ballistix 1066 and they sucked so i RMAed them. thing is that there is no 8500 they are just overclocked 6400 chips. The HKs are awesome i loosened my timings to 5-5-5-15 and i overclocked them to 1038 with +5voltage( it may seem like alot but its only 2.14 after vdroop and its 2.19 in bios) in bios and they ran 4hours stable in Prime95. i now run them at 991mhz and fold 24/7 and never have a problem. the HZ's are better but are way more expensive. but hey if u wanna get them ill prob buy those HK's from u i need another set for my AMD board.
Thanks for you r reply... I think ill get another 2GB G.Skill HK series then, if i can find somewhere that sells them, wizardprice.com dont sell them now thats who i got my last lot from. How come if G.Skill are realy good why dont more shops sell them ? It seems like they are been discontinued.

Is there any way to get better hardrive speed with this board, any bios settings that might speed up my SATA hardrive ?

Thanks


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Go to BIOs, when you get to the blue screen hit Ctrl+F1. Then go to the M.I.B section and scroll down and you should see memory timings.

I only have the stock 80mm fan from Centurion 5 and the 2 Scythe fans. When I added a 40mm fan to the NB, I heard a crack or something. I thought I cracked the chip or moved the heat sink out of place, but everything's running fine to me.

What the frick? RAM Vdrop? I always thought it was reading the RAM voltage incorrectly or HWmonitor was faulty. Well, I just learned I've been undervolting my RAM for it's EPP. So when I add +.3v, it isn't at 2.1v (since 1.8v should be the standard)? But instead it is at what HWmonitor says it is at?

Sorry if that was confusing. I know I set the RAM voltage at +.3v and HWmonitor says it is at 2v. So there is a .1v Vdrop? If yes, then at +.4v it isn't even close to 2.2v. Correct?

Here's the RAM I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146673

It says for 2.1v-2.2v for the EPP, but HWmonitor says the DDR voltage is at 2v. So again, I'm undervolted by .1v for RAM, right?

If so, then that's great news for me since it passed 3 hours of Memtest at EPP undervolted. This means that I should increase the DDR voltage in the BIOs until HWmonitor reads 2.1-2.2v for DDR voltage, yes? (EX: Setting BIOs RAM voltage all the way to +.7v to reach 2.2v in HWmonitor.)

Sorry for repeated/many questions. I'm learning a lot about this board right now, haha. Thanks again crackzattic!


ight so give +.5 a shot in bios, like i said thats what i am running and in HWmonitor it drops to 2.14 underload. i would try the +.5 and let it test but also after about an hour touch your ram to make sure they are not sculding hot i can touch mine after all night of prime95 and they are hot to the touch but not to bad. o ya and even with +.5 in Bios it reads like 2.19 thats crazy isnt it lol o well off to play assassins creed


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Thanks for you r reply... I think ill get another 2GB G.Skill HK series then, if i can find somewhere that sells them, wizardprice.com dont sell them now thats who i got my last lot from. How come if G.Skill are realy good why dont more shops sell them ? It seems like they are been discontinued.

Is there any way to get better hardrive speed with this board, any bios settings that might speed up my SATA hardrive ?

Thanks


o ya and u might wanna try loosening the timings if u wanna overclock i got better benchmarks at 1000mhz at 5-5-5-15 than i did at 850 with stock timings


----------



## AphexTwin

Argh... I'm having a serious sound problem with my mobo and its drivers... My sound card doesn't work either. It seems like a common problem have you heard anything about it?


----------



## crackzattic

if u have an aftermarket soundcard u need to disable the onboard sound card. its Azealic codec in bios


----------



## wiggy2k7

is anyone running 4 x 1GB sticks of ram with this board ? I want to buy another 2gb of ram, i already have 2 x 1GB and just wanted to know if i buy another 2 x 1GB sticks will this board be ok ? and im overclocking

thanks


----------



## AphexTwin

Yeah I did... It WAS working.... But it was always glitching out.... Then one day i was playing music quiet and it buzzed then nothing..... My headphones are working but thats it... Won't let me install the sound drivers again... It's really annoying I want a new mobo methinks.


----------



## AphexTwin

ugh
format
reinstall everything
with no boot disc
what did i learn from this?
MAKE AN EFFING BOOT DISC 
blah


----------



## wiggy2k7

Are these core temps alright for my Q6600 at idol overclocked to 3.0GHz


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Are these core temps alright for my Q6600 at idol overclocked to 3.0GHz



Post an ambient temp so others can give you a better reply.

I can get 38/31/33/36 idle at 3Ghz with a room temperature of 23C/73F.


----------



## Odyn

Ok, having a problem connecting my front USB ports. I posted before but nobody seemed to know, so I'll try again.

The case I have has 2 front USB2.0 ports. They both have 4 pin connectors labeled [GND] [-] [+] [(and this last one im not sure, it starts with an F tho)]. As you guys know, the j_usb pins are 10 pin, not 4. How do I get my USB ports working... is it even possible?

I have it connected but its probably wrong -- whenever I put a USB device into the ports the computer shuts down or freezes -_-


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

The 1 that starts with (F) goes on pin2, the 1 labeled (-) goes on pin4, the 1 labeled (+) goes on pin6 and the 1 labeled (GND) goes on pin8.

Hope that helps


----------



## wiggy2k7

is anyone running 4 x 1GB sticks of ram with this board ? I want to buy another 2gb of ram, i already have 2 x 1GB and just wanted to know if i buy another 2 x 1GB sticks will this board be ok ? and im overclocking

thanks


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
is anyone running 4 x 1GB sticks of ram with this board ? I want to buy another 2gb of ram, i already have 2 x 1GB and just wanted to know if i buy another 2 x 1GB sticks will this board be ok ? and im overclocking

thanks















































































Using another pair of the same ram that is in your sig will be fine. 4 sticks "can" cause the need to increase the volts a bit when you oc.


----------



## FerdinandII

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
Using another pair of the same ram that is in your sig will be fine. 4 sticks "can" cause the need to increase the volts a bit when you oc.

...4GB sure beats 2GB. I run the cheapo $2.99/GB HP sticks we all bought a few months ago from Cost Central: http://www.costcentral.com/proddetai...X976AT/L49299/








They are all Micron D9HNL chips which don't overclock like the "old" D9 chips, but they run nice and cool at 1.8V.

Anyways, your G-Skills will certainly be up to the task. You may have to back off a little on the memory OC and adjust the North Bridge voltage, but I'm willing to bet you will like the way your box runs with 4GB. That depends a bit on what you do with it, of course. I see the most benefit while multitasking.


----------



## Odyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Hi,

The 1 that starts with (F) goes on pin2, the 1 labeled (-) goes on pin4, the 1 labeled (+) goes on pin6 and the 1 labeled (GND) goes on pin8.

Hope that helps


LOLLLL. I have a DIFF computer with the GA-p35-DS3L ROFL. But, ill give you a rep for that awesome tidbit









BTW, the connector is one solid piece, I cant separate them... so now what>?

edit: read it incorrectly. Thanks bro <3 Saved me a lot of trouble


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


ight so give +.5 a shot in bios, like i said thats what i am running and in HWmonitor it drops to 2.14 underload. i would try the +.5 and let it test but also after about an hour touch your ram to make sure they are not sculding hot i can touch mine after all night of prime95 and they are hot to the touch but not to bad. o ya and even with +.5 in Bios it reads like 2.19 thats crazy isnt it lol o well off to play assassins creed










They feel slightly warm. Not even close to hot at 2.1v load. By the way, do you know how much the RAM voltage goes up with +.6v?

Does anyone here know if increasing the PCIe Bus Voltage help in overclocking a video card?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:

Using another pair of the same ram that is in your sig will be fine. 4 sticks "can" cause the need to increase the volts a bit when you oc.

Quote:

Anyways, your G-Skills will certainly be up to the task. You may have to back off a little on the memory OC and adjust the North Bridge voltage, but I'm willing to bet you will like the way your box runs with 4GB. That depends a bit on what you do with it, of course. I see the most benefit while multitasking.
Ive just ordered another 2 x 1GB G.Skill PC2-6400 HK series

Thanks guys


----------



## AphexTwin

I've got my cpu voltage at 1.36.... why does it show up as stock voltage?


----------



## themattman

Hi, I am new to these forums. I have been having some difficulty with my overclocking adventures.

Here is my current setup. I have all my BIOS settings set to auto for voltages and such. The only values I have changed are the FSB (400) and setting the memory multiplier to 2.00.

Click here for Cpuz/Coretemp/Hwmonitor at Idle

When I run Prime 95, temps go up to around 60-64C. I just reapplied (by spreading out, not doing a line) some Arctic Silver 5 on my Q9450. On top is a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with a Sythe S-Flex 120mm fan. Does this temperature seem high, even thought it is at 1.3v? (I also have to allow time for the paste to cure, so it should come down a bit)

Also in the box:

Antec 900
Samsung DVD Burner
EVGA 8800 GTS 512mb
2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 800 RAM at 5-5-5-18 1.8V
Asus Xonar DX
Corsair 520HX
WD Caviar 640GB HD

My problem is when I try to set the voltages manually, I left everything except the vcore on normal(auto). At 1.175v I was able to get the FSB up to 370, which was around 3.0ghz. When I tried to up the FSB further, I would freeze up at the Vista loading screen. Increasing the vcore to 1.3 didn't help either. When I set voltage to auto, I was able to reach 400FSB, but now I am stuck there.

I know about vdroop, but I am not sure how high I should overvolt certain components. Should I get setting the DDR, northbridge, or FSB to a certain level to achieve stability? Can I push the vcore up a bit further to account for vdroop? ( I was a bit hesitant to do this because I don't know the extent of the vdroop so I wouldn't want to put too much juice into the processor)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## igob8a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themattman*


Hi, I am new to these forums. I have been having some difficulty with my overclocking adventures.

Here is my current setup. I have all my BIOS settings set to auto for voltages and such. The only values I have changed are the FSB (400) and setting the memory multiplier to 2.00.

Click here for Cpuz/Coretemp/Hwmonitor at Idle

When I run Prime 95, temps go up to around 60-64C. I just reapplied (by spreading out, not doing a line) some Arctic Silver 5 on my Q9450. On top is a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with a Sythe S-Flex 120mm fan. Does this temperature seem high, even thought it is at 1.3v? (I also have to allow time for the paste to cure, so it should come down a bit)

Also in the box:

Antec 900
Samsung DVD Burner
EVGA 8800 GTS 512mb
2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 800 RAM at 5-5-5-18 1.8V
Asus Xonar DX
Corsair 520HX
WD Caviar 640GB HD

My problem is when I try to set the voltages manually, I left everything except the vcore on normal(auto). At 1.175v I was able to get the FSB up to 370, which was around 3.0ghz. When I tried to up the FSB further, I would freeze up at the Vista loading screen. Increasing the vcore to 1.3 didn't help either. When I set voltage to auto, I was able to reach 400FSB, but now I am stuck there.

I know about vdroop, but I am not sure how high I should overvolt certain components. Should I get setting the DDR, northbridge, or FSB to a certain level to achieve stability? Can I push the vcore up a bit further to account for vdroop? ( I was a bit hesitant to do this because I don't know the extent of the vdroop so I wouldn't want to put too much juice into the processor)

Thanks for any help.


Hi, welcome to OCN!
If you have a problem, you'll get more responses if you post a new thread


----------



## net_skillz

Hey peeps! I'm new here and new to over clocking. I'm currently selecting a system and plan to do a little OCing with a Q6600 CPU. I want to run it at a stable 3,0 GHz (not looking to squeeze it to the bottom) and have been told this CPU should be able to handle that with no problem.

Since I'm new to this (and don't want to spend the rest of my days fussing over my PC) I'm looking for a motherboard that won't give me too many problems (setting it up etc.) I was told that de GA-P35-DS3R should fall into this category and is also affordable. The GA-P35-DS3L is even more affordable and obviously I want to save money if possible but don't want an unstable machine because of it. I'm also looking at the EP35-DS3 but have heard that this one has problems OCing.
So does anybody here know how these boards compare to oneanother in terms of OCing? I would very much like to know! Thanx!!

Edit:... hmm.. maybe I should start a new thread?


----------



## themattman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *igob8a*


Hi, welcome to OCN!
If you have a problem, you'll get more responses if you post a new thread










Hi,

I posted in this thread because I believe that I need to adjust settings pertaining to my P35-DS3L motherboard. I've looked around for advice on other forums, but none were specifically for my motherboard. I'm hoping someone else had the same problem and can help me adjust the BIOS settings so I can get a more stable/efficient system.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Just a quick question, im geting another 2GB of ram to take me upto 4GB, ive got my Q6600 @3.0GHz and my G.Skill Ram PC2-6400 is slightly overclocked @830MHz, will i still be alright with this overclock or will i have to take it down as ive heard 2GB systems are better for overclocking than 4GB systems.

Thanks


----------



## Bacchus451

Hey, I just recently got this board and am in the process of installing it. I went to plug in the 4-pin power to find that my Silverstone Zeus only has an 8pin power connection that doesn't split. Does anyone know how to hook this PSU up to this board? I can't seem to get it to work out.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Ive just ran 3dMark06 with my new rig, i scored:

Is that score ok for the spec of my PC ?

Thanks


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AphexTwin*


I've got my cpu voltage at 1.36.... why does it show up as stock voltage?


Does it show up as stock voltage in Windows or the BIOs? If it's Windows it's because of Vdrop. An example of Vdrop would be that you set CPU voltage to 1.5, but with 1.5v the CPU actually gets 1.43v. You are sending the CPU 1.5v, but the CPU only actually gets 1.45v of it.

Whatever it says in CPU-Z is the real thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themattman*


Hi, I am new to these forums. I have been having some difficulty with my overclocking adventures.

Here is my current setup. I have all my BIOS settings set to auto for voltages and such. The only values I have changed are the FSB (400) and setting the memory multiplier to 2.00.

Click here for Cpuz/Coretemp/Hwmonitor at Idle

When I run Prime 95, temps go up to around 60-64C. I just reapplied (by spreading out, not doing a line) some Arctic Silver 5 on my Q9450. On top is a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with a Sythe S-Flex 120mm fan. Does this temperature seem high, even thought it is at 1.3v? (I also have to allow time for the paste to cure, so it should come down a bit)

Also in the box:

Antec 900
Samsung DVD Burner
EVGA 8800 GTS 512mb
2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 800 RAM at 5-5-5-18 1.8V
Asus Xonar DX
Corsair 520HX
WD Caviar 640GB HD

My problem is when I try to set the voltages manually, I left everything except the vcore on normal(auto). At 1.175v I was able to get the FSB up to 370, which was around 3.0ghz. When I tried to up the FSB further, I would freeze up at the Vista loading screen. Increasing the vcore to 1.3 didn't help either. When I set voltage to auto, I was able to reach 400FSB, but now I am stuck there.

I know about vdroop, but I am not sure how high I should overvolt certain components. Should I get setting the DDR, northbridge, or FSB to a certain level to achieve stability? Can I push the vcore up a bit further to account for vdroop? ( I was a bit hesitant to do this because I don't know the extent of the vdroop so I wouldn't want to put too much juice into the processor)

Thanks for any help.


Learn to manually set voltages. That's the best thing to do. It will allow you to overclock more efficiently.

Vdrop is the difference in voltages when you're idle in Windows and Vdroop is the difference when you're processor is under load. You can set the CPU voltage in the BIOs as high as you want as long as the voltage does NOT go over the maximum voltage the processor can take (see Intel website) in Windows. Use CPU-Z to check for the actual voltage. You want to worry about that voltage. Not the one in BIOs FOR THE CPU.

DDR voltage has Vdrop on this board. Check the last 2-4 pages. Me and crackzattic discussed this.

For NB, you can set it as high as you want as long as you can cool down the NB heatsink. It runs a little hot on this board. Just get a 40mm fan and slap it on top of the heatsink and you're good to go. I've used up +.2v to NB with a 40mm fan when OCing my Q6600. You shouldn't really need to use +.3v. This will add stability to an overclock.

Increase the FSB voltage by +.1v to help overclock your CPU further or stabilize it. The higher the FSB, the more you have to fine tune the FSB voltage to allow for stability.

Use CPU-Z to check your actual CPU voltage in Windows, that should give you a slight idea how much Vdrop you're getting.

Sometimes you need to increase FSB or NB voltages and not the CPU voltage to stabilize an OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *net_skillz*


Hey peeps! I'm new here and new to over clocking. I'm currently selecting a system and plan to do a little OCing with a Q6600 CPU. I want to run it at a stable 3,0 GHz (not looking to squeeze it to the bottom) and have been told this CPU should be able to handle that with no problem.

Since I'm new to this (and don't want to spend the rest of my days fussing over my PC) I'm looking for a motherboard that won't give me too many problems (setting it up etc.) I was told that de GA-P35-DS3R should fall into this category and is also affordable. The GA-P35-DS3L is even more affordable and obviously I want to save money if possible but don't want an unstable machine because of it. I'm also looking at the EP35-DS3 but have heard that this one has problems OCing.
So does anybody here know how these boards compare to oneanother in terms of OCing? I would very much like to know! Thanx!!

Edit:... hmm.. maybe I should start a new thread?


The main components in overclocking with motherboards is mostly the NB and SB chipsets. They're both the same but with slightly different features.

If you want to get the better board, then get the EP35-DS3. If you want to save money, get the DS3L. The only difference between them is the firewire, RAID, and Ultra Durable 2 on the DS3 and a couple other differences.

They should overclock fine though. I can OC my Q6600 to 3.4Ghz (so far) on my DS3L.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacchus451*


Hey, I just recently got this board and am in the process of installing it. I went to plug in the 4-pin power to find that my Silverstone Zeus only has an 8pin power connection that doesn't split. Does anyone know how to hook this PSU up to this board? I can't seem to get it to work out.


If you're PSU doesn't have a 4pin power plug, then try to find out if there are 8 pin to 4 pin power cable adapters available. That or get a new PSU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Ive just ran 3dMark06 with my new rig, i scored:

Is that score ok for the spec of my PC ?

Thanks










That's about right. Mines is around 12.6k with 3Ghz Q6600 and my 9600GT. 8800 should score more though, so you're good.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Thanks mate, this was my first build i just wanted to check that everything is working as it should. That confirms it.


----------



## smokinbonz

Whats Goin On guys , I wanna ask a question and see if anyone is experiencing anything similar. Today just got back from Dinner everything is great, Pc has been running just fine for the last month or so. No changes . My Gf brings her mothers camera to see if i can get some pictures off of it so NP. I turn on my pc and plug my own usb cable in to the pc without the camera on the other end yet , and i get the failed post bad settings dual reboot thing where it reverts the settings back to stock.

I go back into the bios set everything up as it was then reboot into windows just fine , Next i plug the camera in , My monitor turns off but the pc is still on . Crap so i have tpo turn the pc off again . Next reboot into windows find the camera and everything works flawlessly.

If i remember correctly i think i plugged in or powered on a usb drive and something similar happened a few weeks ago. Does anyone turn there pc on and basically failed to post like this but they know the settings are good?

This has only happened 2-3 times , so its not by any means an everyday event. However something i do experience a bit more often is the monitor turning off. Like when i plugged the camera in today . Also i has happened a few times whith a bit of ESD to the case , which i am surprised it is soo sensitive, so i am thinking any clue as to why its soo sensitive. My lappy has never has a problem if i pick it up and give it a jolt, figured the desktop would be even more impervious . Hit me up waith any ideas or similar scenarios if you have any. Basically i find it wierd that i had a usb cable with nothing on the end of it and turned on the pc and this happend. Maybe it had nothing to do with the usb cable being plugged in and it would have just happened anyway.

Any of you guys turned your pc on and had this happen basically out of the blue. Thanks


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


Whats Goin On guys , I wanna ask a question and see if anyone is experiencing anything similar. Today just got back from Dinner everything is great, Pc has been running just fine for the last month or so. No changes . My Gf brings her mothers camera to see if i can get some pictures off of it so NP. I turn on my pc and plug my own usb cable in to the pc without the camera on the other end yet , and i get the failed post bad settings dual reboot thing where it reverts the settings back to stock.

I go back into the bios set everything up as it was then reboot into windows just fine , Next i plug the camera in , My monitor turns off but the pc is still on . Crap so i have tpo turn the pc off again . Next reboot into windows find the camera and everything works flawlessly.

If i remember correctly i think i plugged in or powered on a usb drive and something similar happened a few weeks ago. Does anyone turn there pc on and basically failed to post like this but they know the settings are good?

This has only happened 2-3 times , so its not by any means an everyday event. However something i do experience a bit more often is the monitor turning off. Like when i plugged the camera in today . Also i has happened a few times whith a bit of ESD to the case , which i am surprised it is soo sensitive, so i am thinking any clue as to why its soo sensitive. My lappy has never has a problem if i pick it up and give it a jolt, figured the desktop would be even more impervious . Hit me up waith any ideas or similar scenarios if you have any. Basically i find it wierd that i had a usb cable with nothing on the end of it and turned on the pc and this happend. Maybe it had nothing to do with the usb cable being plugged in and it would have just happened anyway.

Any of you guys turned your pc on and had this happen basically out of the blue. Thanks


Just turn on the computer with as little USBs or external drives connected or have nothing connected besides the keyboard and mouse. Things like USB drives and External Hard Drives should be connected after the computer has fully loaded.

If that doesn't help then chances are that you have an unique problem.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Ive just been playing Colin Mcrae DiRT for about 30mins and left HWMonitor running in the background, are these temps ok for my Q6600 @ 3.0GHz with stock cooling ?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Ive just been playing Colin Mcrae DiRT for about 30mins and left HWMonitor running in the background, are these temps ok for my Q6600 @ 3.0GHz with stock cooling ?




Those temps are a little hot for 3Ghz. Then again, stock cooler sucks like no tomorrow.

If you're worried about heat, you should go and get an Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro off Newegg. It's cheap and efficient for it's price. Don't expect high end performance like Tuniq Tower or a Zalman 9700, but it's definitely better than the Intel HS/F you get with retail processors.

Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ezer%2b7%2bpro

If I remember correctly, it comes with some thermal paste pre-applied on the bottom of the heatsink. All you have to do is plug the pins into the motherboard and you're good to go.

If you're Q6600 is at 100% load when playing Colin Mcrae DiRT, then those are your load temps. I doubt that the game can cause the Q6600 to be at full load or anywhere close to it. Chances are, those temps are around 30-50% (just a guess). If those temps aren't when it's at full load, then your chip can still produce more heat. Possibly up to the low to mid 70's (Celsius of course).

To check the maximum amount of heat your chip can produce and how well your heatsink is doing, download Prime 95 and run a torture test with Small FFTs and enable round off checking under one of the drop down menus. Have Core Temp running to monitor your temperatures. When you think it's getting too hot. Stop the test.

Link to Prime 95: http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=9779

Just so you know, the Intel Heatsink/Fan is meant for stock operations. This means it wasn't designed to cool above the normal 2.4Ghz that the Q6600 ships at.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Thanks for your reply,

Do you need to take the motherboard out to fit the Arctic freezer pro or can i do it with the board in the case ?

Thanks


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Thanks for your reply,

Do you need to take the motherboard out to fit the Arctic freezer pro or can i do it with the board in the case ?

Thanks









If you went to the link for the Freezer 7 Pro, you can see that it uses the push pin style to lock the HS/F to the motherboard. Although it's not the securest, it does the trick.

Well, I remember reading that some people could install it without taking out the motherboard. That will depend on what you have in the case.

It'd be easier to take out the motherboard from the case as that would make pushing in the pins easier due to the extra space compared to the cramped space in a desktop case. If your case has a removable motherboard tray, that helps too. It shouldn't be too hard to take out the motherboard. Unscrew the screws securing it to the case, remove the power cables, and also any other cables that will prevent you from taking out the motherboard.

Try without taking out the motherboard first.

Also, download Prime and show us your load temps if you want. That would help us help you.


----------



## wiggy2k7

ive just ordered an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro.

cheers


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
ive just ordered an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro.

cheers









sweet good luck with it, it will help alot


----------



## DeRock131

I was kinda answered but you 100% DON'T have to take the motherboard out. It the same sort of push pin assembly as the stock one.

The cooler will give you some nice headroom to go higher, good luck.


----------



## Mercyflush64

While you do not have to take the motherboard out to install the Arctic cooler it sure does make it a LOT easier. The motherboard can tend to flex when pushing down on the pins and sometimes that little click you hear when it locks can be deceiving. I've had it lock but not be completely through the motherboard holes. It only takes an extra 5 or 10 minutes to remove the board and lay it out on the foam piece that came in the mb box and install your cooler. You'll have to squeeze the fan assembly to remove it and maybe even the first stick of ram just to give you easier access to the pins. In doing this you can be definite that everything is secure and can double check and clean the rest of your components for dust.

The cooler works very well and the fan makes almost no sound spinning around 850 idle and around 1100 under gaming loads when my room is not too hot.


----------



## wiggy2k7

This build is only about 2 weeks old, ive read that the thermal paste on the bottom of the heatsink goes hard after a while. Do i need to clean or scrape the paste off the top of the chip when i take the heatsink off ? If yes, what is the best thing to use ?

Thanks


----------



## rootnik

My e2160 is easily overclocked to 3.0ghz without touching the vcore, boxed cooler. Temps hang in the 30s, the highest I have seen is 42. It did get in the 60s during torture testing. I don't even have a case fan in this box, and if things run this good I won't be adding one (can do without the dust).

Would I get better performance with the memory @ 1066mhz (5:8), or should I leave it 1:1 @ 800mhz?


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
This build is only about 2 weeks old, ive read that the thermal paste on the bottom of the heatsink goes hard after a while. Do i need to clean or scrape the paste off the top of the chip when i take the heatsink off ? If yes, what is the best thing to use ?

Thanks

91% isopropyl alcohol works great with q-tips. Mine came off great

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootnik* 
My e2160 is easily overclocked to 3.0ghz without touching the vcore, boxed cooler. Temps hang in the 30s, the highest I have seen is 42. It did get in the 60s during torture testing. I don't even have a case fan in this box, and if things run this good I won't be adding one (can do without the dust).

Would I get better performance with the memory @ 1066mhz (5:8), or should I leave it 1:1 @ 800mhz?

The higher the memory frequency you can get with the same timings the better. Run super pi mod to confirm this. My 1M time is nearly .8 seconds quicker with ram at ddr2 876 rather than 800. Good luck


----------



## Ph0X

hey guys, i'm kinda a begginer in OC'ing and stuff, and i'm having some trouble here.

I have this mobo, with a q6600 CPU + 2 x 2gb patriot ram
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...17889(ME).aspx

So yea, I built this computer 2 weeks ago, For the first 3-4 days, i didn't touch any advanced settings, it was running at a pretty constant 35-40 degree celcius. Then, I did some progressive Overclocking, i got to 3.0ghz with around 45-50 degree which i was happy with. One day, i was running TMNF and some stuff, and i got bsod (i didn't get bsod for 5-6days now, so i don't think it was that big of a problem).

Now the problem is, since then, my OC settings arn't working at all. My bus speed is at 333 in the BIOS, but each time I boot, it goes with default 266.67 bus speed... I tried changing and saving again, each time, it still goes with DEFAULT. It's like skipping my configuration..

Any ideas?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
ive just ordered an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro.

cheers









It would of helped more if you had downloaded Prime and showed us your actual load temps. I recommended the Freezer 7 assuming those were going to be your usual temps when you did any gaming.

Oh well, Freezer 7 should do a lot better than the stock HS/F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ph0X* 
hey guys, i'm kinda a begginer in OC'ing and stuff, and i'm having some trouble here.

I have this mobo, with a q6600 CPU + 2 x 2gb patriot ram
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...17889(ME).aspx

So yea, I built this computer 2 weeks ago, For the first 3-4 days, i didn't touch any advanced settings, it was running at a pretty constant 35-40 degree celcius. Then, I did some progressive Overclocking, i got to 3.0ghz with around 45-50 degree which i was happy with. One day, i was running TMNF and some stuff, and i got bsod (i didn't get bsod for 5-6days now, so i don't think it was that big of a problem).

Now the problem is, since then, my OC settings arn't working at all. My bus speed is at 333 in the BIOS, but each time I boot, it goes with default 266.67 bus speed... I tried changing and saving again, each time, it still goes with DEFAULT. It's like skipping my configuration..

Any ideas?

I've read around and seen people with the same problem. I think one of the solutions is to reset the CMOS. Just get a screwdriver and just touch the two pins near the CMOS battery next to the south bridge heatsink. If that doesn't work, you can try to remove the CMOS battery itself for about a minute and put it back in.


----------



## rootnik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeRock131* 

The higher the memory frequency you can get with the same timings the better. Run super pi mod to confirm this. My 1M time is nearly .8 seconds quicker with ram at ddr2 876 rather than 800. Good luck

My 1M time was .7 seconds faster at 5:8 than it was at 1:1.

I ran the 32M for the hell of it, and it ended up being over 1 minute faster at 5:8.

Thanks for the tip. It has been a while since I've done this, and I forgot all about super pi.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootnik* 
My 1M time was .7 seconds faster at 5:8 than it was at 1:1.

I ran the 32M for the hell of it, and it ended up being over 1 minute faster at 5:8.

Thanks for the tip. It has been a while since I've done this, and I forgot all about super pi.

What ram you using? I think i heard you had a e2160 too thats why im curious.

Fill out your specs under user CP on the top tabs. I want to compare


----------



## Ph0X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
I've read around and seen people with the same problem. I think one of the solutions is to reset the CMOS. Just get a screwdriver and just touch the two pins near the CMOS battery next to the south bridge heatsink. If that doesn't work, you can try to remove the CMOS battery itself for about a minute and put it back in.

Wow, thanks alot =D, the screwdriver thing worked!


----------



## rootnik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeRock131* 
What ram you using? I think i heard you had a e2160 too thats why im curious.

Fill out your specs under user CP on the top tabs. I want to compare









My ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231144

Specs updated.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:

I recommended the Freezer 7 assuming those were going to be your usual temps when you did any gaming.
Those are my temps during gaming.. i normally only play for about 30mins at a time anyway. Even if it only drops my temps by 10 degrees that should do fine.


----------



## tkl.hui

Hey guys, anyone know if upping the northbridge volts and FSB volts will do anything for my overclock?


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
Hey guys, anyone know if upping the northbridge volts and FSB volts will do anything for my overclock?

oh yeah it will help alot with stability i have both at +3 but i have a fan screwed into the NBheatsink, but +2 i believe is fine without a fan


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
Hey guys, anyone know if upping the northbridge volts and FSB volts will do anything for my overclock?

It absolutely will. I couldn't get past 4.0Ghz wall. But then I added +0.3 to the North Bridge and the FSB and it leaped over 4.0Ghz. (you might try +0.2v first like crackzattic said) Also. I see you are using Crucial Ballistix. That RAM runs at 2.2v. This mobo's default is 1.8v. So you'll also want to add +0.4v to = 2.2v ~JadeMiner~


----------



## wiggy2k7

What do you think to this cooler instead of the Arctic Freezer 7 Pro.

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=2125&page=1

Do you think i should get that instead ????


----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:

oh yeah it will help alot with stability i have both at +3 but i have a fan screwed into the NBheatsink, but +2 i believe is fine without a fan
You need +3 to get a 3.3Ghz clock stable?? I have mine at 3.4Ghz and I only needed +1 on each. In fact I don't even think I need +1 at all, just set it to that to be safe stability wise.
EDIT: oops, I didn't see that you were using a 8x multi. Sorry!


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon* 
You need +3 to get a 3.3Ghz clock stable?? I have mine at 3.4Ghz and I only needed +1 on each. In fact I don't even think I need +1 at all, just set it to that to be safe stability wise.
EDIT: oops, I didn't see that you were using a 8x multi. Sorry!

I'm going to try 3.4GHz with +.1 on NB and FSB and see what happens. I couldn't get it too far without the +.2 but we'll see.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:

I'm going to try 3.4GHz with +.1 on NB and FSB and see what happens. I couldn't get it too far without the +.2 but we'll see.
Are you using a 9x multiplier? Because the higher FSB you would get with using a 8x multiplier would require the extra NB and FSB voltages.


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon* 
Are you using a 9x multiplier? Because the higher FSB you would get with using a 8x multiplier would require the extra NB and FSB voltages.

9x. Priming right now.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Does anyone know if the Scythe Mine rev B is compatible with this motherboard ?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
What do you think to this cooler instead of the Arctic Freezer 7 Pro.

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=2125&page=1

Do you think i should get that instead ????









You don't really need to get it. If you don't plan on overclocking past 3Ghz then you'll be fine with a Freezer 7.

If you still want to get it then just google the terms DS3L and the name of the heatsink together. Just browse around using your browsers search function to find keywords.

Also, not only does it have to fit your motherboard, but also your case.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
Hey guys, anyone know if upping the northbridge volts and FSB volts will do anything for my overclock?

I can't boot past 3.5ghz without the NB being at +3 and FSB +2. Its still pointless because It runs too hot at 3.5 and there is no way that I can get 3.6ghz stable, not even with vcore set to 1.6v in bios. At 3.4ghz I start needing +1 MCH and anything less I can run fine without adding to it. All this is based off 9x multi. Basically anything 390+ FSB I have to add +3 to MCH, which sucks because with my C2D I can run it fine with just +1mch. Of course this is just my experience and yours may differ.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon* 
You need +3 to get a 3.3Ghz clock stable?? I have mine at 3.4Ghz and I only needed +1 on each. In fact I don't even think I need +1 at all, just set it to that to be safe stability wise.
EDIT: oops, I didn't see that you were using a 8x multi. Sorry!

yep im at 415 x 8







just works better for my ram and is more stable for me for some reason


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Does anyone know if the Scythe Mine rev B is compatible with this motherboard ?

wiggy if ur really worried about cooling get a tuniq 120 or a true or a big typhoon for something thats actually worth the money


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


I can't boot past 3.5ghz without the NB being at +3 and FSB +2. Its still pointless because It runs too hot at 3.5 and there is no way that I can get 3.6ghz stable, not even with vcore set to 1.6v in bios. At 3.4ghz I start needing +1 MCH and anything less I can run fine without adding to it. All this is based off 9x multi. Basically anything 390+ FSB I have to add +3 to MCH, which sucks because with my C2D I can run it fine with just +1mch. Of course this is just my experience and yours may differ.


I've been able to boot up to 3.6GHz with +.1 on both. Haven't tried further though because I can't run it stable without my temps getting out of hand. A TRUE is looking very tempting for me now.


----------



## Mercyflush64

I was gearing up my system to do some light over clocking and read numerous posts about how the NB can get hot so I ordered a Thermaltake CL-C0034 Copper Fan&Heatsinks and installed it. Then I replaced my tiring 7600gt with a 9600gt and wow did that thing start getting HOT! I decided to try the stock heat sink and secure the fan from the Thermaltake on top and my temps dropped 10c. I noticed this little fan was running at 4700rpm so I yanked that out and my temps dropped another 2c. I went from an average of 46c back down to 34c with my stock sink and just the airflow coming off my Arctic Cooler.

Checking out my Thermaltake CL-C0034 install showed that it was making contact with the chip and I also used AS5. The only thing that I can think of is the padded spacer on the after market sink was thicker than the one supplied on the stock sink for generic install purposes. That "may" have unseated the contact just enough to make these temp differences possible. The design of this assembly shows that it should have worked better.


----------



## wiggy2k7

ive just bourght the Scythe Mine rev B. i hope its going to be compatable with this board. reviews say that rev b should fit


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I was gearing up my system to do some light over clocking and read numerous posts about how the NB can get hot so I ordered a Thermaltake CL-C0034 Copper Fan&Heatsinks and installed it. Then I replaced my tiring 7600gt with a 9600gt and wow did that thing start getting HOT! I decided to try the stock heat sink and secure the fan from the Thermaltake on top and my temps dropped 10c. I noticed this little fan was running at 4700rpm so I yanked that out and my temps dropped another 2c. I went from an average of 46c back down to 34c with my stock sink and just the airflow coming off my Arctic Cooler.

Checking out my Thermaltake CL-C0034 install showed that it was making contact with the chip and I also used AS5. The only thing that I can think of is the padded spacer on the after market sink was thicker than the one supplied on the stock sink for generic install purposes. That "may" have unseated the contact just enough to make these temp differences possible. The design of this assembly shows that it should have worked better.

How did you check your NB temps? I'm curious because I've never really figured out how to check that temperature.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


How did you check your NB temps? I'm curious because I've never really figured out how to check that temperature.


I was assuming when I used HWMonitor that TMPIN0 was my NB temps because every time I made any kind of adjustment to my NB chip this was the only temp that fluctuated at all. All other temps stayed the same or within 1-2c of what they were.

Along the same theory I am guessing that TMPIN1 is the SB temperature because it is so low and rarely moves except when I took that heat sink off and it climbed 4c after several minutes.

I could be wrong on these guesses but when taking heat sinks off and on, then checking the temps they were the only changes that were noted.

I also have an Apevia X-Plorer case hat has a thermal sensor that I can attach to anything within the cable length and the temps on the case matched my HWMonitor temps on the NB chip.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I was assuming when I used HWMonitor that TMPIN0 was my NB temps because every time I made any kind of adjustment to my NB chip this was the only temp that fluctuated at all. All other temps stayed the same or within 1-2c of what they were.

Along the same theory I am guessing that TMPIN1 is the SB temperature because it is so low and rarely moves except when I took that heat sink off and it climbed 4c after several minutes.

I could be wrong on these guesses but when taking heat sinks off and on, then checking the temps they were the only changes that were noted.

I also have an Apevia X-Plorer case hat has a thermal sensor that I can attach to anything within the cable length and the temps on the case matched my HWMonitor temps on the NB chip.

Thank! I always thought that TMPIN0 was the whole motherboard temp for some reason and that TMPIN1 was the overall CPU temp or something like that.


----------



## toricred

Actually, I'm pretty sure TMPIN1 is the CPU temp.


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toricred* 
Actually, I'm pretty sure TMPIN1 is the CPU temp.

Yeah, It reads the exact same temp as SpeedFan's & EasyTemp CPU temp.


----------



## Mercyflush64

In HWMonitor you got TMPINo & TMPIN1 and also have your CPU temps listed with as many cores as your processor has, in my case it shows core#0 & core#1. In SpeedFan you have Temp1 & Temp2 and your CPU is listed as Core 0 & Core 1. The only difference is that SpeedFan will show a 15c decrease in your CPU temp. This is a well known issue with SpeedFan. With that said and the math done, all temps match their perspective duplicates for each software.

I just prefer using HWMonitor because it gives you a current/low/high temp listing and also shows my GPU temp as well as my hard drives. It does not however show the 4th motherboard fan connector that SpeedFan does so I will use both on occasion.


----------



## Rpg2

Gigabyte just released the F8f beta bios for this board.

Is anybody going to update their BIOS? For those that do, is there anything special to this update besides what it says on the website?

I'm not going to bother updating the BIOS unless it's good.


----------



## MosIncredible

I'm going to update just because


----------



## crackzattic

hey so is coretemp or the new Real temp correct for this board cuz real temp shows like 6C cooler on all my cores


----------



## tkl.hui

I like to use coretemp as it seems the most accurate of all temp reading programs.


----------



## Champcar

Core temp is always wrong for me. HWMonitor seems to be right, I just take the highest to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Gigabyte just released the F8f beta bios for this board.

Is anybody going to update their BIOS? For those that do, is there anything special to this update besides what it says on the website?

I'm not going to bother updating the BIOS unless it's good.

I tried to grab this new bios. The @bios program does not have it yet and the one on their website will not work for 64 bit.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I tried to grab this new bios. The @bios program does not have it yet and the one on their website will not work for 64 bit.

You could try downloading off a external website such as megaupload or rapidshare. Also, you can use a USB drive, but I have no idea how that stuff works.


----------



## kpo6969

Question on brand new build. OS not installed yet.
DS3L
E8400
Artic Freezer Pro 7

Everything seems to powered up, got to the please load disc screen.
The cpu fan doesn't want to seem to run, it makes some movement but no complete revolutions. I didn't want to wreck anything so I shut it down.
Do I have to do anything with the bios before loading Windows?
Comming from a Dell so this is new to me. Thanks


----------



## kpo6969

Anyone?


----------



## themattman

I think I have hit a "wall" that I can't figure out how to get past.

Right now, I am stable with the following settings:

(Q9450 with a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and Scythe S-Flex 120mm Fan)

BIOS Settings
1.250 Vcore
Multiplier: 8x
FSB: 400
DDR2: +0.3V
FSB: +0.2V
MCH: +0.2V
RAM: 5-5-5-18

(RAM is Mushkin DDR 6400 at 5-5-5-18 1.8V)

This gets me to 3.2Ghz. It is a nice overclock from 2.66Ghz, but I think I can do a bit better. I have tried to "optimize" the voltages by fiddling with the RAM, FSB, MCH, and Vcore, but anything lower than these settings will freeze up Prime 95. Without .2V on the FSB and MCH, I can't even reach 400FSB. Does this seem odd? Is it harmful to run both the FSB and MCH at .2V 24/7 without any additional cooling? How about .3v?

I've tried to raise the vcore up to 1.337v in the BIOS, but I still can't reach 410FSB. Should I continue to raise the FSB and MCH? Is the RAM holding me back? (I've tested it via memtest at 5-5-5-18 at 1.8v DDR 1000 and it passed 13 times) Why does the RAM require +3V when it should run on auto?

I have two images that should have any other diagnostic info. The first is my PC at idle and the second at load:

3.2 Idle
3.2 Load


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
You could try downloading off a external website such as megaupload or rapidshare. Also, you can use a USB drive, but I have no idea how that stuff works.

I got the file ok, when I went to flash the bios I got a message saying that the windows version was not for 64bit.


----------



## xHassassin

Wait, the Gigabyte does support 45nm tech right?


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpo6969* 
Question on brand new build. OS not installed yet.
DS3L
E8400
Artic Freezer Pro 7

Everything seems to powered up, got to the please load disc screen.
The cpu fan doesn't want to seem to run, it makes some movement but no complete revolutions. I didn't want to wreck anything so I shut it down.
Do I have to do anything with the bios before loading Windows?
Comming from a Dell so this is new to me. Thanks

I have the same cooler and my chip runs hotter than yours and it takes a minute for the fan to kick on depending on my ambient temps. Even still the fan usually runs around 850rpm idle to 1100 or so while in a game. You can give your chip more time for the fan to kick in.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Wait, the Gigabyte does support 45nm tech right?

Yes. depending on the version of your motherboard. The older ones need to have the bios flashed and the newer version 2 should already have support pre installed.


----------



## Bobwich III

Just got my DS3L and an e8400 and I put on my Big Typhoon. It seems to be running really hot, hovering around 50c (using CoreTemp and HWMonitor) and I dunno why. I installed it pretty good and put on a small amount of AS5. I guess I'm gonna go back and try and redo it but what temps are good for this chip? I was getting 25-30c idle on my 3700.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *themattman* 
I think I have hit a "wall" that I can't figure out how to get past.

Right now, I am stable with the following settings:

(Q9450 with a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme and Scythe S-Flex 120mm Fan)

BIOS Settings
1.250 Vcore
Multiplier: 8x
FSB: 400
DDR2: +0.3V
FSB: +0.2V
MCH: +0.2V
RAM: 5-5-5-18

(RAM is Mushkin DDR 6400 at 5-5-5-18 1.8V)

This gets me to 3.2Ghz. It is a nice overclock from 2.66Ghz, but I think I can do a bit better. I have tried to "optimize" the voltages by fiddling with the RAM, FSB, MCH, and Vcore, but anything lower than these settings will freeze up Prime 95. Without .2V on the FSB and MCH, I can't even reach 400FSB. Does this seem odd? Is it harmful to run both the FSB and MCH at .2V 24/7 without any additional cooling? How about .3v?

I've tried to raise the vcore up to 1.337v in the BIOS, but I still can't reach 410FSB. Should I continue to raise the FSB and MCH? Is the RAM holding me back? (I've tested it via memtest at 5-5-5-18 at 1.8v DDR 1000 and it passed 13 times) Why does the RAM require +3V when it should run on auto?

I have two images that should have any other diagnostic info. The first is my PC at idle and the second at load:

3.2 Idle
3.2 Load

Gigabyte did a great job with this board if you just want to run everything on stock settings. If you want to do some over clocking there are some considerations that need to be taken into account. The problem with this board is the voltage drop. Whatever you manually set in your voltage is not going to be what you get in reality. This is where you will need to tweak things based on your own setup. You'll notice the difference in what you set and what your actual readings will show. Then they drop under load.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobwich III*


Just got my DS3L and an e8400 and I put on my Big Typhoon. It seems to be running really hot, hovering around 50c (using CoreTemp and HWMonitor) and I dunno why. I installed it pretty good and put on a small amount of AS5. I guess I'm gonna go back and try and redo it but what temps are good for this chip? I was getting 25-30c idle on my 3700.


That is a really hot idle temp for your chip. My e6750 doesn't even run that high under gaming load.


----------



## bbqsauceyummy

cana P35 DS3 user join in? since i cant find the thread


----------



## themattman

Does anyone else have a Q9450 in a P35-DS3L? If so, how far have you overclocked it?


----------



## cool_denz

Noobie OCer here. Just bought my new rig last friday. This is my 1st OC Adventure since I havent tried to OC with my last AMD rig since my ECS is AGP unlocked.

1) How do you set Ram multipliers 1:1 / 2:3 / 4:5 in bios?
It only has this:

System Speed Multiplier (SPD) - Auto,3.33,4.0+,2.00,2.40,3.20,2.50,3.00 etc..

2) I have already made the necessary preparations to OC like setting PCIE 100,C1E/EISTdisable. All voltages at stock and running at 2Ghz stock. I already run prime95 Stable for 4 hours at 37C Idle 59C Load on Stock Cooler.

3) I only want to OC at a respectable 3.0 Ghz since its to hot in this country. 30-35C Ambient at the moment since its summer. Anyone can show me a step-by-step how-to to reach 3Ghz using E2180 & Gigabyte-P35-DS3L mobo at F6 Bios? or post their settings.


----------



## JadeMiner

OK, you'll want to flash your bios if you want the fractional muliplier. 9.5 etc. I seem to do fine at 10X. But 9.5X would be a nice option to have. The ram settings are different on this board. 2.00 is 1:1. You'll want to start off with SPD 2.00 to have a stable CPU OC and you can mess with the ram timings later.
I'd just raise the FSB 20 at a time. And keep adding vcore if it doesn't post. Then 10X FSB as you get closer to 3.0. When you get up towards 3.0ghz you'll wanna add some FSB and MCH(North bridge) volts. +0.2v is a safe bet. And check your RAM voltage specs. This board defaults to 1.8 DDR2v. My ballistix needed 2.2v so I had to go +0.4v on the DDR2. That should help get you there. Good luck. ~JadeMiner~

EDIT: You might also want to check out Linskingdom's charts that show what settings others used on their E2180's http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...on-thread.html
I ran that chip myself and it's an excellent overclocker









EDIT: Come to think of it. That E2180 doesn't run at fractional multipliers. Just 10X or 9X. But if you ever move up to an E8400 you can run the fractional multipliers. Good luck!


----------



## themattman

Is it safe to run the FSB 24/7 at +.3V?
How about for the MCH at +.3V?


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themattman*


Is it safe to run the FSB 24/7 at +.3V?
How about for the MCH at +.3V?


I couldn't go over MCH +.1v without extra cooling for the northbridge or I'd get a random reboot while priming.


----------



## tkl.hui

Hey guys, can you tell me what your northbridge temps are under load for about 10 mins? Running small ffts for 10 mins, my northbridge temps get up to 56C. Seems a bit high to me.


----------



## durch

I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm not reading through 217 pages lol. So is there no way to adjust memory timings through the BIOS on this board? No newer BIOS or anything? I'm locked at 5-5-5-15-2T which is fine since I'll likely be taking the memory over 1000MHz, just curious.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *durch*


I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm not reading through 217 pages lol. So is there no way to adjust memory timings through the BIOS on this board? No newer BIOS or anything? I'm locked at 5-5-5-15-2T which is fine since I'll likely be taking the memory over 1000MHz, just curious.


Found the answer on page 207 of this thread.

Quote:



Go to BIOs, when you get to the blue screen hit Ctrl+F1. Then go to the M.I.B section and scroll down and you should see memory timings


----------



## 2-play

hi all!

just order one of these will arrive tomo! im moving tot he dark side


----------



## sickguy

I just received this mobo and set it up. I have a SATA HD, an IDE HD, and a IDE dvd burner. For some reason, I can't connect 2 IDE devices at the same time to the IDE port. It always recognizes the master IDE drive but not the slave device. e.g. If I put the dvd burner as master, it's recognized but the HD is not recognized, and vice versa. Have anyone experienced this problem? I really want to have 2 IDE devices working. Thanks.


----------



## 2-play

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sickguy*


I just received this mobo and set it up. I have a SATA HD, an IDE HD, and a IDE dvd burner. For some reason, I can't connect 2 IDE devices at the same time to the IDE port. It always recognizes the master IDE drive but not the slave device. e.g. If I put the dvd burner as master, it's recognized but the HD is not recognized, and vice versa. Have anyone experienced this problem? I really want to have 2 IDE devices working. Thanks.


have you tried one set to master and one set to cable select?


----------



## fwki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themattman*


Does anyone else have a Q9450 in a P35-DS3L? If so, how far have you overclocked it?


I came across this thread looking for Q9450 OCing help on the DS3L because I couldn't get past first base at stock settings and didn't want to just start flipping switches. I have a moderate amount of experience OCing Asus boards (I'm _done _with them) and Core2 Duos, but this is my first Gigabyte and first Quad. I'll give a run using some of your settings (from prior post) and post back. What I have found out with this Q9450 is the minimum undervolt at stock, and amazingly it's 11 hours Prime 95 stable at 0.99375 VID (0.960 Vcore idle, 0.944 Vcore load). So the 1.2375v on Auto is way over the top.


----------



## sickguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2-play* 
have you tried one set to master and one set to cable select?

Actually no. Both of the devices are set to cable select. They worked perfectly on the ASRock Dual 775 VSTA before upgrading to this mobo. I should have tried that but I didn't have much time last night, will try it after work today. Thanks for the info.


----------



## themattman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fwki* 
I came across this thread looking for Q9450 OCing help on the DS3L because I couldn't get past first base at stock settings and didn't want to just start flipping switches. I have a moderate amount of experience OCing Asus boards (I'm _done_ with them) and Core2 Duos, but this is my first Gigabyte and first Quad. I'll give a run using some of your settings (from prior post) and post back. What I have found out with this Q9450 is the minimum undervolt at stock, and amazingly it's 11 hours Prime 95 stable at 0.99375 VID (0.960 Vcore idle, 0.944 Vcore load). So the 1.2375v on Auto is way over the top.

If you can please update me with the results









I had to bump my vcore up to 1.275 to get stable at 3.2


----------



## Johanthegnarler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *themattman* 
If you can please update me with the results









I had to bump my vcore up to 1.275 to get stable at 3.2

I'm having some issues as well with this board.. i just got it a few days ago and started to OC. My goal is just to 3.7... but its being a jerk right now. I'm assuming there are settings in the BIOS i should disable other than the normal that are throwing this off.. i'm a DFI user.. not Gigabyte, so all of the terms in their bios is latin to me.


----------



## ZDarryl

Hi Guys,

I am new to Overclock.net, but have been reading some of this thread. Wow is it long!

I just got the Rev 2.0 of this board along with a bunch of other parts that I wanted to upgrade (see sig) and I will be installing everything this weekend.

Since I haven't installed anything yet, I don't know what the options are in the bios for overclocking.

Has anybody taken pictures of their bios settings, to simplify my overclock?

I have looked through many of the 218 pages in this thread and I haven't seen what people's bios setting are.

Can someone help?

THANKS!!!!

My new system:

Intel Q9300
GA-P35-DS3L Rev 2.0
Zalman 9500A LED CPU cooler
2x1GB OCZ SLI PC2-8500
2x1GB OCZ Reaper PC2-8500
EVGA 8800 GTS 512MB
Antec Smart Power 500W PSU
Vista Home Premium / XP Pro

My current system:
Intel C2D E4400 @ 260x10 = 2.6 GHz
Stock CU Cooler
Asrock 775Dual-VSTA
2x1GB PC2-6400
Antec Smart Power 500W PSU
XP Pro
ATI AIW X800XT


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johanthegnarler* 
I'm having some issues as well with this board.. i just got it a few days ago and started to OC. My goal is just to 3.7... but its being a jerk right now. I'm assuming there are settings in the BIOS i should disable other than the normal that are throwing this off.. i'm a DFI user.. not Gigabyte, so all of the terms in their bios is latin to me.

OK. Make sure to press cntrl+F1 to get advanced settings.Raise the FSB X 20 each time till it won't post. Then add a little vcore till it posts and gets to windows. 3.7Ghz is pretty easy on this chip so I suspect it's RAM. Use 1:1 at first. (that's SPD 2.00 on this board). Try 5-5-5-15 or 5-5-5-18. Add +0.1 to the FSB. And +0.1 to the MCH (North Bridge). Check your ram voltage specs. Mine were 2.2v so I had to add +0.4 to DDR2.
Good luck. ~JadeMiner~


----------



## Jasong911

Gentlemen,

I am having an issue with my board where my overclock will not survive a soft boot. Powering down or soft shutdowns do not affect my settings but a reboot after a OS update will reset me to default speed and settings.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Johanthegnarler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
OK. Make sure to press cntrl+F1 to get advanced settings.Raise the FSB X 20 each time till it won't post. Then add a little vcore till it posts and gets to windows. 3.7Ghz is pretty easy on this chip so I suspect it's RAM. Use 1:1 at first. (that's SPD 2.00 on this board). Try 5-5-5-15 or 5-5-5-18. Add +0.1 to the FSB. And +0.1 to the MCH (North Bridge). Check your ram voltage specs. Mine were 2.2v so I had to add +0.4 to DDR2.
Good luck. ~JadeMiner~

You have no idea how much time you just saved me.. i couldn't find the damn 1:1 ratio.. so i'm getting weird dividers thrown at me lol. Thanks a lot man... your brief explanation just helped me understand this board.. DFI/Abit boards are all i've ever used (MSI once) you basically put whatever damn values you want it to do... this board you're adding or subtracting from that value







.. i can be thick sometimes.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Johanthegnarler* 
You have no idea how much time you just saved me.. i couldn't find the damn 1:1 ratio.. so i'm getting weird dividers thrown at me lol. Thanks a lot man... your brief explanation just helped me understand this board.. DFI/Abit boards are all i've ever used (MSI once) you basically put whatever damn values you want it to do... this board you're adding or subtracting from that value







.. i can be thick sometimes.

Thanks a ton.

Your welcome. And I totally understand. It uses a completely different lingo than I'm used to also. 1:1 should be "1:1" -- NOT SPD 2.00. sheeeeeeesh










Thanks







~JadeMiner~


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

spike: did i not give you correct info? i'm not on the list


----------



## 2-play

ok so now ive switchd to the dark side, ive got my intel rig up im using it now, i got my d3sl installed but where the feeck do i start?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

Ive just got my new Scyther Mine Rev B CPU cooler, what is the best way to apply the thermal paste ? Some people say that you spread it all over the cpu using a credit card and others say you just put a line of thermal paste dow the middle and dont spread it.

Which way is the best ????????????

Thanks


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Hi,

Ive just got my new Scyther Mine Rev B CPU cooler, what is the best way to apply the thermal paste ? Some people say that you spread it all over the cpu using a credit card and others say you just put a line of thermal paste dow the middle and dont spread it.

Which way is the best ????????????

Thanks









Here are the links for Arctic Silver, this should apply to most thermal paste applications.

For Quad Core Apps:
http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appi..._quad_wcap.pdf

For Dual Core Apps:
http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appi..._dual_wcap.pdf

The stuff goes a long way and you don't need much. Just remember that too much can be just as bad as not enough.


----------



## kpo6969

Does anyone know what the real temps for an E8400 on this board are supposed to be? Just built it so it's stock clocks at the moment.
Artic Freezer 7 pro (pwm)
Everest Ultimate 
cpu 27c
#1/#1 45c
#1/#2 45c

Core Temp 0.98.1
45C
45C

Real Temp 2.41
35c
min 34c
max 38

HW Monitor 1.07.1
45c
45c

SpeedFan 4.34
Core 0 40c
Core 1 40c

Thanks


----------



## tkl.hui

those temps seem really high for an e8400. You might want to try a reseat of your heat sink. Did you apply too much thermal paste? You only need a very thin line. Also, I would trust coretemp the most out of those.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
those temps seem really high for an e8400. You might want to try a reseat of your heat sink. Did you apply too much thermal paste? You only need a very thin line. Also, I would trust coretemp the most out of those.

I agree. The stock idle temps are a bit high. You might want to make sure that Arctic Cooler is seated properly with the pins all the way through the mobo on all 4 pins. The best monitor for that E8400 is Real Temp. It was designed specifically for the E8400.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Ive just installed my new Scyther Mine Rev B and its worse than the stock intel cooler, i think it is bottoming out on the black resistors or what ever they are around the cpu socket rather than sitting flush on the cpu. I going to send it back.

What cpu cooler shall i buy that is 100% compatable with this board and is a good cooler so i can overclock to 3GHz and beyond ?

Thanks


----------



## kpo6969

This is what I got.
Real Temp shows like 10c cooler.
Bios also said 36c


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Ive just installed my new Scyther Mine Rev B and its worse than the stock intel cooler, i think it is bottoming out on the black resistors or what ever they are around the cpu socket rather than sitting flush on the cpu. I going to send it back.

What cpu cooler shall i buy that is 100% compatable with this board and is a good cooler so i can overclock to 3GHz and beyond ?

Thanks










Thought you weren't going to OC anymore when I put in my 2 cents.

I am getting a TRUE which should be coming in today with my Centurion 5.

My Arctic Square could do 3.4Ghz at 62C while being somewhat lapped and the price seemed good. I got it for 45$ off Newegg.

Here are some recommendations:
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
Zalman 9700
Tuniq Tower
Big Typoon

I'm not sure about your case, but to be safe, do a little searching on google and type in your case model and the cooler you want.

Note: The recommended coolers get the job done, but are pretty big. The TRUE should fit. The Thermalright website has a compatibility list for the TRUE, and the DS3L is listed as compatible. The rest depends on your case.


----------



## ZDarryl

I am going to be using a Zalman CNPS9500A, which I think will be a tight fit in my case, but looking at the attached comparison, the TRUE is 7Â°C better.









Link to comparison

What utility is that little box on the right side of your desktop (see screenshot below)


----------



## kpo6969

Do I need to update the bios (F7) to F8a or b and what would be the safest way if I need to? 
someone on Newegg stated this is how to do it?
-download F8b to a usb drive
-F6 at boot
-flash


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
Yes. depending on the version of your motherboard. The older ones need to have the bios flashed and the newer version 2 should already have support pre installed.

I just got a version 2 with F7
Do I need to update?


----------



## MosIncredible

What are you guys settings for 3.6GHz stable with a Q6600? My board doesn't seem to like what I'm doing.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


I just got a version 2 with F7
Do I need to update?


F6 and above will support the Intel 45nm Yorkfield CPU

F8a and above will support the Intel 45nm Wolfdale E8xxx series CPU


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Ive just installed my new Scyther Mine Rev B and its worse than the stock intel cooler, i think it is bottoming out on the black resistors or what ever they are around the cpu socket rather than sitting flush on the cpu. I going to send it back.

What cpu cooler shall i buy that is 100% compatable with this board and is a good cooler so i can overclock to 3GHz and beyond ?

Thanks










Arctic Freezer Cooler 7 Pro works nice and even leaves you room to install a NB cooler as well if needed.


----------



## wiggy2k7

how high can i overclock my cpu with the arctic ? also is the Big Typhoon VX 100% compatable with this board ? i read a post a few pages back and this guy was saying he wasn't getting great temps with the typhoon


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MosIncredible* 
What are you guys settings for 3.6GHz stable with a Q6600? My board doesn't seem to like what I'm doing.

Explain, you're being too vague for us to help you. Tell us what settings you are on right now, and your highest overclock so far.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
how high can i overclock my cpu with the arctic ? also is the Big Typhoon VX 100% compatable with this board ? i read a post a few pages back and this guy was saying he wasn't getting great temps with the typhoon

With the Freezer 7 Pro, you should be able to overclock to 3.3-3.4Ghz. You can just skim through the Newegg reviews. That's helpful because of how many people have it. You're bound to find information in there. I found out that a Centurion could fit a TRUE from one of the Centurion reviews. Ctrl+F is your friend when you're doing that.









Heatsinks are all different. If that person didn't get a good job out of the heatsink, they could of screwed up mounting it, used too much thermal, or for many other possible reasons. Doesn't mean it won't fit though. Sounds like they were able to put it on fine.


----------



## crackzattic

the big typhoon will fit this board i believe it has the screw down bolts just like my tuniq and its smaller than the tuniq 120 and i didnt have a problem installing that big sucker just take out the motherboard.


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Explain, you're being too vague for us to help you. Tell us what settings you are on right now, and your highest overclock so far.


+.1v FSB, +.2v MCH, and 1.3685 vcore bios (1.312v/1.264v idle/load CPU-Z) is great for 3.4GHz stable. +.3v FSB, +.3v MCH and 1.45 vcore bios @ 3.6GHz and the board chickens out after a minute or 2 of prime. Never get a core failure, just a reboot. Ram timings are 5-5-5-15/800MHz and the ram does 900+ at 4-4-4-12 so I know it isn't the problem. I have northbridge cooling but I guess I need better.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Ive gone with the Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro 7 and i bourght some Arctic 5 thermal paste


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Ive gone with the Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro 7 and i bourght some Arctic 5 thermal paste


You'll enjoy the Cooler. It is a nice sink for some mid level clocking. You can improve it even further by lapping. I noticed mine was quite rough so you could probably squeeze a bit lower temps by cleaning it up. I'm only waiting for my local hardware store to get in the missing grit size sandpaper I need so I can do my own. But stock it has lowered my load temps on full stress testing by 15c.


----------



## xHassassin

Yo guys, I plugged my PSU into my mobo but the PSU wont turn on. However, when I tested the PSU with another mobo, it worked.
Is my Gigabyte DOA?


----------



## wiggy2k7

15 degrees lower will be great, will the arctic silver 5 thermal paste lower them even more ? Should i clean the paste off the new Arctic cooler freezer pro and replace it with the Arctic Silver 5 ?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


15 degrees lower will be great, will the arctic silver 5 thermal paste lower them even more ? Should i clean the paste off the new Arctic cooler freezer pro and replace it with the Arctic Silver 5 ?


The AC Freezer comes with MX-2 pre applied which is good and pretty much equal to or damn near close to AS5. I would just leave it on unless you planned on lapping the heat sink.


----------



## toricred

I'm considering changing to a TRUE for my Q6600. I currently am using a Zerotherm BF90. Will I need to replace the backing plate and thus remove the motherboard or should the thread pitch, etc. be pretty much the same?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



The AC Freezer comes with MX-2 pre applied which is good and pretty much equal to or damn near close to AS5. I would just leave it on unless you planned on lapping the heat sink.


Ok thanks... Ill leave the paste on. The Arctic Silver 5 will do as spare.


----------



## claytona

Hi All, I'm the new guy and noob to OC too. I am on a mission here I think is doable with this board. I used the AC7 also, took several attempts to get pins in ok, seems like way overkill on hsc but temps seem ok. E6550 Gskill 6400 (2x1GB)

trying to get 3.2GHz stable and cool. board throws lots of volts in auto! Finally got memory ok on memtest (so far). auto was at 2.40 mult and 1080MHz and hit errors with +0.2V and +0.3V. dropped to 2.0 mult +0.2V seems ok at 960MHz (4 passes memtest so far but took 6 passes to get errors at +.3V, 2.4 mult) I want to stay at +0.2 or less on ram if I can for heat (you'll see why) Finally figured out "advanced" menu-thanks for that post!

CPU mult is 7X max with E6550 so running 460 FSB to get to 3.22GHz HWM around 38C idle, 55C on prime. (just beginning all of this) I have set CPU to 1.300 in bios but HWM showing around 1.26V so temps are great! I have to swap out case fans for 2 that will only push 40CFM for silence because this is going in a recording studio, this makes temps important to me.

I guess I've been lucky, seems stable at normal V on everything but RAM and CPU. I don't want to turn up any V I can get out of due to noise (and therefore cooloing) restrictions. locked pcie at 100MHz. 8500GT/512 running at over 62C tho. it has passive HS but video not all that important on this rig (to run cubase studio4).

I've heard of people getting 4-4-4-12 to work. I will try to stress cpu and check temps before I get into that.

Anyone running similar? I've seen many folks stuck under 400FSB maybe it's CPU mult too high? (I don't really get to have a mult on E6550 choice is 6 or 7 only)

I've also heard complaints about core temp but mine matches HWM. What are other good choices for temp monitoring?

Is Pi better than prime for memory shakedown?

MUCH THANX!


----------



## billyjeans

Hi, I just want to say thank you to everyone that has posted on this thread, and that had been the help to me overclocking my q6600.









Recently I bought this board, and a Q6600 retail g0 from frys.com, it was a sad day when I found out my processor L804A7** is being know as a bad batch, and has bad oc potential. And even sadder when I found out my VID is 1.3000.

But with sheer determination and an average cpu sink (arctic freeze pro 7), okay, and an open case with a fan directory blowing into my cpu cooler. I was able to overclock my cpu to 3.6ghz, and my RAM (pc6400) to 1000mhz. with a 14564 3dmark06 score.

Unfortunately, prime95 isn't stable as I couldn't put too much vcore into my cpu, it gets really hot. But who cares, I play games just fine with it.

I have ordered a much better headsink, and planning to get some sandpaper ready. When I have those, I am planning on putting more voltage to my cpu and give prime95 another run for the money. But for all the non-believers of average born L803/804 batches, I just want to say, "Never, underestimate the heart .. of a Champion!"







j/k


----------



## reezin14

I've this board coming in a few days and have heard reports that the NB gets pretty hot, so I was wondering if anyone knew of a decent cooler for it(if any).


----------



## claytona

so much for "fine". can't get prime95 2.6 to go 100%, getting errors. I need to figure out how to use this. I run 2 from different dirs but all my lookups on usage of prime95 seem to be older versions I probably am running bad settings (and i suspect I'll have to raise Vcore) Help!? I thought I could configure this ver to run both cores 100%?

Thanks!


----------



## themattman

Hmm, now I am getting a wierd problem. Has anyone else had their BIOS settings revert back to stock settings even after hanging them in the BIOS?

(I set my FSB to 400 in the BIOS and save/restart, but it comes up as 333 FSB and runs at that speed. When I go back into the BIOS it still at 400FSB.)


----------



## wiggy2k7

Today i added another 2Gb(2 x 1GB) of this G>skill HK series RAM taking me upto 4GB total. After i installed it my RAM rating in vista went from 5.9 to 5.5 ????????? Is this normal that when you go from 2GB to 4GB that your ram becomes slower ??? I cant work it out, i thourght my score would have been better not worse.

Anyonw know why ???
Thanks


----------



## claytona

I got that on first boot (black screen X2) then later when I tried 400Mhz, it didn't like that and did same but if I don't crash it settings hold. seems to be a "reset" going on in the bios. I have never had to jump it. seems to like 460 FSB ok voltages normal on board. temps are nice if i can run prime...


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themattman*


Hmm, now I am getting a wierd problem. Has anyone else had their BIOS settings revert back to stock settings even after hanging them in the BIOS?

(I set my FSB to 400 in the BIOS and save/restart, but it comes up as 333 FSB and runs at that speed. When I go back into the BIOS it still at 400FSB.)


Pull out your battery and pull the plug out the back of your PSU for like a minute.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MosIncredible*


+.1v FSB, +.2v MCH, and 1.3685 vcore bios (1.312v/1.264v idle/load CPU-Z) is great for 3.4GHz stable. +.3v FSB, +.3v MCH and 1.45 vcore bios @ 3.6GHz and the board chickens out after a minute or 2 of prime. Never get a core failure, just a reboot. Ram timings are 5-5-5-15/800MHz and the ram does 900+ at 4-4-4-12 so I know it isn't the problem. I have northbridge cooling but I guess I need better.


You shouldn't hit +.3v for most OCs. That's a bit extreme. Same goes for FSB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Yo guys, I plugged my PSU into my mobo but the PSU wont turn on. However, when I tested the PSU with another mobo, it worked.
Is my Gigabyte DOA?


From the looks of it, yes. Try in another mobo with all the same parts. That should give you the answer you're looking for. I think the PSU should still turn on though. Weird, not sure how I can help.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm considering changing to a TRUE for my Q6600. I currently am using a Zerotherm BF90. Will I need to replace the backing plate and thus remove the motherboard or should the thread pitch, etc. be pretty much the same?


It should be the same since LGA775 Sockets utilize the same sized holes. That means all the manufacturers have the same sized holes to work with. I read that some people have had luck and used a different heatsink's backplate to work with another heatsink model. (Ex: Backplate Z for heatsink Z works with heatsink Y.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reezin14*


I've this board coming in a few days and have heard reports that the NB gets pretty hot, so I was wondering if anyone knew of a decent cooler for it(if any).


This is the fan I got for cooling NB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835119049

NB heatsink isn't as hot as before, quite a drop for me. I also have a intake fan for my case though. That helps cool my RAM and NB a bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claytona*


so much for "fine". can't get prime95 2.6 to go 100%, getting errors. I need to figure out how to use this. I run 2 from different dirs but all my lookups on usage of prime95 seem to be older versions I probably am running bad settings (and i suspect I'll have to raise Vcore) Help!? I thought I could configure this ver to run both cores 100%?

Thanks!


Prime should be stressing both cores. I have v25.6 and it stresses my quad fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themattman*


Hmm, now I am getting a wierd problem. Has anyone else had their BIOS settings revert back to stock settings even after hanging them in the BIOS?

(I set my FSB to 400 in the BIOS and save/restart, but it comes up as 333 FSB and runs at that speed. When I go back into the BIOS it still at 400FSB.)


Jump the CMOS. Look for the two pins near the battery next to the south bridge heatsink and use a screw driver and touch them for 3 seconds. That worked for similar problems. It's easier than taking out the battery.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Today i added another 2Gb(2 x 1GB) of this G>skill HK series RAM taking me upto 4GB total. After i installed it my RAM rating in vista went from 5.9 to 5.5 ????????? Is this normal that when you go from 2GB to 4GB that your ram becomes slower ??? I cant work it out, i thourght my score would have been better not worse.

Anyonw know why ???
Thanks


If you're using a 32bit OS, then it can only read about 3Gbs due to 32bit limitations. You'll need a 64bit OS to utilize more than 4Gbs of RAM. Just use 2Gbs or 3Gbs for now and see how that works out.

Also, where are you getting this RAM? It looks like it has good timings.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



If you're using a 32bit OS, then it can only read about 3Gbs due to 32bit limitations. You'll need a 64bit OS to utilize more than 4Gbs of RAM. Just use 2Gbs or 3Gbs for now and see how that works out.


Yes i know it can only use 3.5GB but i just wanted to know why going from 2GB of ram to 4GB of ram made my vista experience index go from 5.9 to 5.5 on my ram score ???

http://www.memoryc.com/products/desc...kit/index.html
Thats were im getting this RAM from, its unbelievable RAM for the price, here's a good review
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...s/gskill_6400/


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Yes i know it can only use 3.5GB but i just wanted to know why going from 2GB of ram to 4GB of ram made my vista experience index go from 5.9 to 5.5 on my ram score ???

http://www.memoryc.com/products/desc...kit/index.html
Thats were im getting this RAM from, its unbelievable RAM for the price, here's a good review
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...s/gskill_6400/


Ok. I think I might know what might be causing that. You need to run those in "dual channel" mode. Instead of placing them side by side. Put one stick in slot 1. And the other stick in slot 3. Orange and orange. ~JadeMiner~


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Ok. I think I might know what might be causing that. You need to run those in "dual channel" mode. Instead of placing them side by side. Put one stick in slot 1. And the other stick in slot 3. Orange and orange. ~JadeMiner~


Yes thats what i was doing when i had 2GB but now ive got 4 x 1GB sticks so ive now got 1 stick in each of the 4 slots


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Yes i know it can only use 3.5GB but i just wanted to know why going from 2GB of ram to 4GB of ram made my vista experience index go from 5.9 to 5.5 on my ram score ???

http://www.memoryc.com/products/desc...kit/index.html
Thats were im getting this RAM from, its unbelievable RAM for the price, here's a good review
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha...s/gskill_6400/


Ignore the index number. You shouldn't let that get to you. Run benchmarks and see how you're performance is affected. Post your results and let us know.

Maybe there's an error with the index thing. As long as you're performance increased, then you shouldn't worry. That's my opinion.

Also, thanks for the link!


----------



## breaka

I finally got my p35-ds3l working, now what i want to do is overclock my E2160 L2 but i cant find a guide for it, anyone know any?


----------



## claytona

i pulled up a few voltages now prime runs. duh. Thanx for advice. I was way to stingy with cpu vcore, went from 1.26 to 1.28 in cpu-z which took a big bump in the bios. 2 cpu 100%, 1 click, prime95 25.6 finally! maybe I can drop fsb volt and see it it will hold up. but then again I haven't even seen 55C yet, idles in the 30s, at some point I bet I could run it too cold! lol thanks again

still running 460 FSB. mine wouldn't boot at 400 but seems to love everything else.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Ignore the index number. You shouldn't let that get to you. Run benchmarks and see how you're performance is affected. Post your results and let us know.


Ive ran some benchmarks(Everest Ultimate Edition) and my ram is fine... ive even overclocked it somemore as ive got my new Scyther Mine Rev B working now. Stressing all my cores at 100% and i managed to hit 63 on 1 of the cores, on the stock cooler i was hitting 71 AND im overclocking more now. Ive got some Arctic Silver 5 Premium thermal paste ordered so that should knock a degree or two off aswell.

Are those temps ok ?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claytona*


i pulled up a few voltages now prime runs. duh. Thanx for advice. I was way to stingy with cpu vcore, went from 1.26 to 1.28 in cpu-z which took a big bump in the bios. 2 cpu 100%, 1 click, prime95 25.6 finally! maybe I can drop fsb volt and see it it will hold up. but then again I haven't even seen 55C yet, idles in the 30s, at some point I bet I could run it too cold! lol thanks again

still running 460 FSB. mine wouldn't boot at 400 but seems to love everything else.


That's a pretty high FSB. You'll need at least +.1v FSB. +.2v is fine as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *breaka*


I finally got my p35-ds3l working, now what i want to do is overclock my E2160 L2 but i cant find a guide for it, anyone know any?


You don't really need a guide, but you're on OCN and they have tons of guides here. Have you looked any of the stickies at all? There's a bunch of guides all over the place....

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ing-guide.html

Found at the top of Intel sub-forum.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Ive ran some benchmarks(Everest Ultimate Edition) and my ram is fine... ive even overclocked it somemore as ive got my new Scyther Mine Rev B working now. Stressing all my cores at 100% and i managed to hit 63 on 1 of the cores, on the stock cooler i was hitting 71 AND im overclocking more now. Ive got some Arctic Silver 5 Premium thermal paste ordered so that should knock a degree or two off aswell.

Are those temps ok ?


What's your ambient temp? What OC are you on? If it's the 3.06Ghz in your system profile, that's a bit hot. I get around 56C on Arctic Square with my Q6600 at 3Ghz. I have a TRUE sitting in my living room, just don't have time to mount and install it....


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:

What's your ambient temp? What OC are you on? If it's the 3.06Ghz in your system profile, that's a bit hot. I get around 56C on Arctic Square with my Q6600 at 3Ghz. I have a TRUE sitting in my living room, just don't have time to mount and install it....
My ambient temperature is about 20 degrees, a fairly warm room. On the stock cooler i was getting 72ish at a lower overclock. I did think it was a bit warm, ive ordered some Arctic Silver 5 so hopefully that might bring it down another couple of degrees

EDIT... Ive just disabled smart fan control and thats knocked another 2 degrees off my load temps, this time under the same test i maxed out at 61.... and its still very quite


----------



## hout17

Just wanted to comment that this board in awesome. Received it yesterday too put in my intel rig and wow my q6600 OC'ed too 3.2ghz (1.31 vcore in bios but with vdroop it ranges 1.24 - 1.26 (CPU-Z)) under load no problem.

I'm shooting for 3.6 but that all depends on how much voltage and heat I get. This is one of the easiest boards I've ever used for overclocking. I'm currently at 356 fsb.


----------



## Jarrstin

Has anyone tried the latest bios for this board yet? I'm about to do so, to see if I can overclock my E8400 further.


----------



## marsey99

is much different from this and the ds3r?


----------



## Rocky90

Looks like this is a pretty favoured board. I'm going to get it in a week and my new q67.

I hope i get the rev 2.0 :-/


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rocky90* 
Looks like this is a pretty favoured board. I'm going to get it in a week and my new q67.

I hope i get the rev 2.0 :-/

Order from newegg they are shipping the revision 2.0 versions but really the only difference in the revisions is there are more usb ports on the back of revision 2.0. This board is definitely an OC'er it put a smile on my face.


----------



## claytona

"That's a pretty high FSB. You'll need at least +.1v FSB. +.2v is fine as well."

Thanx Rpg. bumped FSB to +0.1 and cpu to 1.3 in cpu-z ran prime95 all night fine. finally. (It was sagging to 1.26 and 1.28 in cpu-z before so I think that's what my prime95 problem was) ran up mch +.1 also temps are all in the 40s so I'm happy.

Now I'll try and tighten up the memory a little...

THANKS!


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


is much different from this and the ds3r?


No RAID is only difference. Don't try to enable AHCI. you can make it work eventually but there just doesn't seem to be any benefit.


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarrstin*


Has anyone tried the latest bios for this board yet? I'm about to do so, to see if I can overclock my E8400 further.


Anyone on this? My board from Newegg says F7 BIOS but gigabyte updates showed beta updates. Has anyone used their beta bios before? My 1st gigabyte board and usually I just flash to the latest bios, but beta? Anyway this thing does run absolutely awesome on the F& ver. I guess when I'm done stress testing I'll have to make sure I don't get the usb problem...


----------



## xeonjon1608

Is this board any good? because im thinking of upgrading to it when i get some more cash later in the summer.


----------



## redalert

I bought this board 2 weeks ago and its great. Just a fyi to anyone that plans to play COD4 with the onboard sound you will most likely get random crashes from it. Next time I wont forget to order a soundcard from newegg


----------



## marsey99

xeonjon look for 1 like mine, it has about the same feature set as your current board but ocs like a ***** if you can get the version 2.0.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claytona*


Anyone on this? My board from Newegg says F7 BIOS but gigabyte updates showed beta updates. Has anyone used their beta bios before? My 1st gigabyte board and usually I just flash to the latest bios, but beta? Anyway this thing does run absolutely awesome on the F& ver. I guess when I'm done stress testing I'll have to make sure I don't get the usb problem...










dled f8f and still didnt help with OC so i just went back to F7


----------



## bender647

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarrstin*


Has anyone tried the latest bios for this board yet? I'm about to do so, to see if I can overclock my E8400 further.


I received this board Monday to use with my E8400 and flashed to F8b because I thought that F7 didn't support the Wolfsdale processors. It runs great and stable, but I'm having one major problem: I can't seem to change the FSB. The BIOS says it is changed but at the POST screen and in Windows (CPU-Z), it always says 333 MHz no matter what. I can change just about anything else (memory timing, multipliers, voltages), except I can't seem to disable speed-stepping either.

This morning I flashed to F8f and no difference.

Even the EasyTune Pro tool seems unable to change the FSB by even 1 MHz.

Are you using F7 with an E8400 -- and all is OK?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bender647* 
I received this board Monday to use with my E8400 and flashed to F8b because I thought that F7 didn't support the Wolfsdale processors. It runs great and stable, but I'm having one major problem: I can't seem to change the FSB. The BIOS says it is changed but at the POST screen and in Windows (CPU-Z), it always says 333 MHz no matter what. I can change just about anything else (memory timing, multipliers, voltages), except I can't seem to disable speed-stepping either.

This morning I flashed to F8f and no difference.

Even the EasyTune Pro tool seems unable to change the FSB by even 1 MHz.

Are you using F7 with an E8400 -- and all is OK?

Try F8b BIOS. That's what I'm using now and everything's fine. Weird part is, you should be able to disable SpeedStep.

Try jumping the CMOS to see if that helps. Touch the two pins near the South Bridge heatsink and CMOS battery with a screw driver for 5 seconds.

F7 BIOS should support the Wolfdale E8400 from what I remember.


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Try F8b BIOS. That's what I'm using now and everything's fine. Weird part is, you should be able to disable SpeedStep.

Try jumping the CMOS to see if that helps. Touch the two pins near the South Bridge heatsink and CMOS battery with a screw driver for 5 seconds.

F7 BIOS should support the Wolfdale E8400 from what I remember.

Yeah, my board came with f7 and it supported the E8400 out of box. F8b added the option to do half multis like 8.5 though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
dled f8f and still didnt help with OC so i just went back to F7

What are your settings for 3.2GHz with 400x8?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



I bought this board 2 weeks ago and its great. Just a fyi to anyone that plans to play COD4 with the onboard sound you will most likely get random crashes from it. Next time I wont forget to order a soundcard from newegg


I play COD4 all the time and i havn't had any random crashes, has anyone else with this board had random crashes whilst playing COD4 due to the onboard sound ???


----------



## claytona

It's been a long couple o' days but seem to be stable now with bastardized memory timings.

Thanks for responding about the bios, looks like no real benefit for me...

I got the E6550 because the cache and FSB seemed attractive but with the GSkill it's been tricky. Of course me being unwilling to kick up the V is what the slowdown was.

I had to set Vcore to 1.35 in the bios to get 1.30 in hwm (while running prime95 mixed test) but that seems to be stable with 460FSB with +0.1V and +0.1V MCH. with my mult stuck at 7X (thanx intel) I'm getting 3.22GHz stable, ran overnight and another 3hrs this afternoon in a 90F room cores got up to 58C, thank you AC freezer7.

Gskill F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ ran 9 passes memtest86 then errored so kicked the V up to 2.1 in the bios. hwm showing 2.05 in hwm with prime on 3 hrs. I'm happy with that as I can hold the heat sinks and they are not hot (nice test, eh?) Took forever to get past errors, by default board set high V and 1080 speed. I locked memory at 1:1 and things stabilized but I wanted to run 2V only, had to go to 2.1 to get past errors. GSkill USA rep said warranty on OC is ok if you don't overheat them in another forum.

The big change happened when I went from 5-5-5-15 to 4-4-4-12 and a 2T cmd rate. previously at 1080 memtest showed apx 150MB/s improvement over 920 but when I kept it at 920 and tightened timings memtest showed a 650MB/s improvement! (btw this is 800ddr) and it looks like I could tighten timings a bit more at this speed but I am having a hard time following along. This other forum was all based on an asus board and sub-timings don't cross directly over to the gigabyte bios at all.

I wanted to maybe try to get 3.4GHz on air but had trouble over 460FSB could be mem or? maybe I'm still a bit low on the Vcore? Also I'm swapping case fans for silent low flow due to noise restrictions (will be in a recording studio) So I might have to back off anyway to keep the heat down.

Any experience with these GSkills? I noticed they went from $45 back up to $90 at newegg in the last 2 weeks...


----------



## claytona

Any recommendations for benchmarking?


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


xeonjon look for 1 like mine, it has about the same feature set as your current board but ocs like a ***** if you can get the version 2.0.


No doubt! I am super impressed with this board, IT IS SMOKIN! (I also have rev2)























sorry marsey99, mine is ds3l rev 2, no RAID. but i still love this board!


----------



## bender647

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Try F8b BIOS. That's what I'm using now and everything's fine. Weird part is, you should be able to disable SpeedStep.

Try jumping the CMOS to see if that helps. Touch the two pins near the South Bridge heatsink and CMOS battery with a screw driver for 5 seconds.

F7 BIOS should support the Wolfdale E8400 from what I remember.

I had tried F7, F8b, F8f with no luck. I went to F8a this morning because the changelog says that's when they introduced Wolfsdale support. No diff. The one thing I noticed is that with F7, my CPU fan sits at 400 rpm idle. With any F8 bios it never goes below 1000 rpm.

Anyways -- thanks for the CMOS tip. Resetting that via the jumper and NOT loading any optimized defaults allowed the FSB changes to work. Disabling EIST does not seem to stop speedstepping in Windows, but this isn't a huge concern (I will ask Gigabyte about it). But at least now I can overclock. 3.6GHz/1.25V seems trivial with this chip. My CPU does the stock 3.0GHz at 1.14V so I'm anxious to see what I can do.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bender647*


I had tried F7, F8b, F8f with no luck. I went to F8a this morning because the changelog says that's when they introduced Wolfsdale support. No diff. The one thing I noticed is that with F7, my CPU fan sits at 400 rpm idle. With any F8 bios it never goes below 1000 rpm.


I had the same problem with my fan idle speed when I went back to F7. Things were getting hot so I rebooted and went into bios settings and looked and nothing changed so I hit yes to save and viola the speeds went back to normal upon reboot.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I had the same problem with my fan idle speed when I went back to F7. Things were getting hot so I rebooted and went into bios settings and looked and nothing changed so I hit yes to save and viola the speeds went back to normal upon reboot.

Are you talking about your cpu fan speed? If you are you can easily disable the automatic control and set it to run full speed manuallky.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bender647* 
I had tried F7, F8b, F8f with no luck. I went to F8a this morning because the changelog says that's when they introduced Wolfsdale support. No diff. The one thing I noticed is that with F7, my CPU fan sits at 400 rpm idle. With any F8 bios it never goes below 1000 rpm.

Anyways -- thanks for the CMOS tip. Resetting that via the jumper and NOT loading any optimized defaults allowed the FSB changes to work. Disabling EIST does not seem to stop speedstepping in Windows, but this isn't a huge concern (I will ask Gigabyte about it). But at least now I can overclock. 3.6GHz/1.25V seems trivial with this chip. My CPU does the stock 3.0GHz at 1.14V so I'm anxious to see what I can do.

Thanks again.

If you want your fan to go faster, turn off the smart fan thing and all your fans will run at full speed. It helps when you're overclocking.

Also, the E8400 is a good chip, it can overclock to 4Ghz on air if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jarrstin

I love me E8400, though getting it to overclock with my memory to 4ghz on air is a challenge. Maybe if I decide to upgrade sooner I'll get some better memory.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MosIncredible*


Yeah, my board came with f7 and it supported the E8400 out of box. F8b added the option to do half multis like 8.5 though.

What are your settings for 3.2GHz with 400x8?


i am at 1.475 vcore, +3mch and +3fsb and 2.5 memory puts me at 1000mhz


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hello everyone i love reading all these posts lots of good info. I wanna save up some money to get a new computer with this motherboard. SGT_Spike sounds like real overclocking super hero pro , I hope hes still posts cause i will be asking alot of questions I'm sure.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
Hello everyone i love reading all these posts lots of good info. I wanna save up some money to get a new computer with this motherboard. SGT_Spike sounds like real overclocking super hero pro , I hope hes still posts cause i will be asking alot of questions I'm sure.

all i can say is lol seriously.

This board is a very easy board to overclock on .

It has the basic overclocking features and no more.

Most people in this thread can help you and holy crap even i can


----------



## Guide_Timothy

wow thats awsome!!!! i been thinking about this board and overclocking non-stop thats all i been thinking about lately !!!! i wanna get Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 and this board and DDR2-1066/DDR2 PC2-8500 crucial balistics 4 gigs with all this how much you think i can up my CPU starting at 2.4


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy*


wow thats awsome!!!! i been thinking about this board and overclocking non-stop thats all i been thinking about lately !!!! i wanna get Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 and this board and DDR2-1066/DDR2 PC2-8500 crucial balistics 4 gigs with all this how much you think i can up my CPU starting at 2.4


I put a Q6600 on a asus board and it went to 3.6 without blinking on stock hsf, but there were temp issues and I never got to spend time testing so I set it back to stock and sent it to Reno. On this board I'm sure your q would do the same with a good cooler (lots of







with AC freeezer7; I sure like mine so far). But I'm sure the reading you're doing here has shown it's just a maybe. Also you could probably get the same performance out of DDR2 800 if you read up around here, many use the same chip the higher speed and $ memory uses.


----------



## claytona

I have followed directions to lock pcie at 100MHz but I can't find a way to lock pci anywhere on this board (F7 BIOS). If there is no way to lock it is it done automatically on this board? I am running a cheap firewire pci adapter for this PCs most important job: cubase studio4 on MOTU traveller (firewire interface only).

Does anyone have PCI info about this board? I am running 460FSB so I want to avoid trouble on pci bus.

Also I have not had any trouble leaving legacy usb enabled, (my bootable jump drive is legacy) but I have seen many PCs crash with this enabled (haven't we gotten past that yet?).


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
I play COD4 all the time and i havn't had any random crashes, has anyone else with this board had random crashes whilst playing COD4 due to the onboard sound ???

Nope, none here . On board sound with 5.1 speakers are awesome.


----------



## ZDarryl

Hi Guys,

What is the highest that anybody has set the FSB on this board with the stock NB Cooler w/o a fan?

I just assembled the rig in my sig yesterday and will start OC'ing it soon, but wanted to know if I should replace the NB cooler, or at least add a fan to allow me to get well over 400 fsb.

My Q9300 has a 7.5 multi, so to get to 3.5 GHz, I will need a fsb of 467. Is that feasible with the stock NB Cooler?

I have a Zalman 9500A CPU cooler, so I think 3.5 should be feasible and I have OCZ Reaper PC2-8500 (1066 mhz) RAM, so I should theoretically be able to do 533 fsb at 1:1, so getting 467 fsb seems doable.


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
Hi Guys,

What is the highest that anybody has set the FSB on this board with the stock NB Cooler w/o a fan?

I just assembled the rig in my sig yesterday and will start OC'ing it soon, but wanted to know if I should replace the NB cooler, or at least add a fan to allow me to get well over 400 fsb.

My Q9300 has a 7.5 multi, so to get to 3.5 GHz, I will need a fsb of 467. Is that feasible with the stock NB Cooler?

I have a Zalman 9500A CPU cooler, so I think 3.5 should be feasible and I have OCZ Reaper PC2-8500 (1066 mhz) RAM, so I should theoretically be able to do 533 fsb at 1:1, so getting 467 fsb seems doable.

well since i have my FSB at +.3 i found a very small fan on an old intel computer laying around my buddys house and that cpu fan is so small and it just screws right into the fins on the NB heatsink


----------



## xHassassin

Guys, what's your best recommended memory for this mobo?
I'll go for anywhere between 800-1066Mhz at stock settings and below 50 after MIR.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Guys, what's your best recommended memory for this mobo?
I'll go for anywhere between 800-1066Mhz at stock settings and below 50 after MIR.


You didnt say how much ram you needed, but this is what I use.. 2GB for $74.00 after rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145033

Or you can try this 2GB for $26.00 after rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145590


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hi everyone







can you look at this configuration and tell me if its good








Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz, 1066FSB (Quad Core) 8000K , Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L P35, 1333FSB, PCI Express, DDR2, Sound, 1Gb LAN , Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Intel EXTRA QUIET Vertical HeatPipe Copper fan , APEVIA X-CruiserBlack, Side Window, front USB,iEEE,Temp control , Okia 600W ATX Power Supply
ALSO what RAM would you suggest for this motherboard








THANKS


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
Hi everyone







can you look at this configuration and tell me if its good








Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz, 1066FSB (Quad Core) 8000K , Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L P35, 1333FSB, PCI Express, DDR2, Sound, 1Gb LAN , Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Intel EXTRA QUIET Vertical HeatPipe Copper fan , APEVIA X-CruiserBlack, Side Window, front USB,iEEE,Temp control , Okia 600W ATX Power Supply
ALSO what RAM would you suggest for this motherboard








THANKS










Looks good. Here's the RAM I got and it works great.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
Hi everyone







can you look at this configuration and tell me if its good








Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz, 1066FSB (Quad Core) 8000K , Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L P35, 1333FSB, PCI Express, DDR2, Sound, 1Gb LAN , Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Intel EXTRA QUIET Vertical HeatPipe Copper fan , APEVIA X-CruiserBlack, Side Window, front USB,iEEE,Temp control , Okia 600W ATX Power Supply
ALSO what RAM would you suggest for this motherboard








THANKS









Crucial Ballistix work very nice with the board (see my sig rig)

Plus ure PSU never heard of it. Look into a Corsair 620HX PSU very good quality, or a PC power and cooling 610watt both great PSU.

You could also change ure CPU cooler too. that thing wont handle a quad very well.

Some other Options are OCZ vendetta 2 , Tuniq Tower , Thermalright ultra 120 extreme.

Also your case is a bit meh. Cooling wise its bad. Look for something like the Coolermaster CM-690 or Antec 900 . Great cases for airflow. You can even have a look at the Antec 1200 but price is quite a bit more.

Btw what Graphics card are u getting ?


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
Looks good. Here's the RAM I got and it works great.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145

The fact is Mostly every ram will work with intel motherboards. The difference between ram is how it overclocks. If you running it at stock all ram is pretty much the same.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Thanks Jade







yea i read alot of reaviews that the G.skill Ram sticks work great on this motherboard on new egg someone said "Cons: Have to set to rated settings in the BIOS."
when i get my system put together and install this ram will yall help me with the rated settings to configure in the BIOS :$


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
Thanks Jade







yea i read alot of reaviews that the G.skill Ram sticks work great on this motherboard on new egg someone said "Cons: Have to set to rated settings in the BIOS."
when i get my system put together and install this ram will yall help me with the rated settings to configure in the BIOS :$

Ok just ignore what i posted


----------



## Guide_Timothy

is that the case you suggested benny ??? it doesnt look appealing HOWEVER if it has better cooling thats all that matters







there is a place for a dvd drive right on this sorry im a noob i know lol


----------



## Guide_Timothy

this is the Antec P180B Black Case it looks more sleek







you think this one will be cool also ??? Benny







ALSO would this be a better CPU cooler Scythe Katana 2 Intel EXTRA QUIET Vertical HeatPipe Copper fan







thanks


----------



## Benny99

Personally the Antec 900 looks great i have it. The p182 is good also but in terms of cooling it will be outperformed by the Antec 900.

The Scythe Katana 2 looks good dont know how it performs so many new CPU coolers coming onto the market.


----------



## ZDarryl

Hey Guys,

I just assembled my system on Sunday and yesterday I installed all of the overclocking utilities, like cpu-z, core temp real temp, etc.

Any idea why my multi is set at 6 for my Q9300? It should be 7.5 and in the bios it is 7 and then the next line is +0.5, so it seems right, but cpu-z says I am at 6x333=2.0 GHz???

I wonder why cpu-z says my RAM is PC2-5300? Is that because of the fsb setting? Also, the timings are supposed to be 5-5-5-15 @ 533mhz, but according to cpu-z the auto mobo setting has them at 5-7-7-24 YIKES! I guess I need to set them manually.

See the attached. Also, looks like I need to reseat my Zalman 9500A CPU cooler, my temps are way high for stock.

Thanks!


----------



## wiggy2k7

Its only at 6 when its idle, once the processor needs to do some work your multi will go up. You can set the timmings manually in the BIOS, press Ctrl + F1 when you enter the bios then you can set then in the MIT section.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
Thanks Jade







yea i read alot of reaviews that the G.skill Ram sticks work great on this motherboard on new egg someone said "Cons: Have to set to rated settings in the BIOS."
when i get my system put together and install this ram will yall help me with the rated settings to configure in the BIOS :$

Absolutely. Just PM me. OK? ~JadeMiner~


----------



## bender647

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
Hi Guys,

What is the highest that anybody has set the FSB on this board with the stock NB Cooler w/o a fan?

My Q9300 has a 7.5 multi, so to get to 3.5 GHz, I will need a fsb of 467. Is that feasible with the stock NB Cooler?

Yesterday I put a Fluke thermal probe on the Gigabyte stock passive heatsink. Deep in the fins I was getting 66C (36C over ambient) at 333 MHz, I think 68C (38C over ambient) at 400 MHz. I don't know the thermal impedance of the heatsink so I can't really back-calculate the junction temperature. Intel specs the max case temp of the P35 at 106, but recommends a 97C thermal limit on the internal sensor, so I'm guessing there's only 10C or so Tjc at max power and the die is below 80C in my tests (50C over ambient).

Total handwaving arguments here, but power will scale linearly with frequency in full-swing CMOS. The thermal impedances are all linear too. So (467MHz/400MHz)*50C = 58C over ambient, or 88C. Still some breathing room, but you haven't even increased the voltage yet (power goes with square of voltage).

(edit) However, notice the heatsink temperature I measured does not scale linearly with FSB frequency (I should say the drop vs ambient doesn't scale linearly). This means either the point I'm measuring is not a reliable measure of case temp or most likely the power does not scale linearly with FSB. Remember there is a lot more on this chip than just the host clock. The memory I/O in both cases was working at 400 MHz via multiplier. If I pushed it further and started overclocking the memory too I'll bet the heatsink temp would move faster.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Its only at 6 when its idle, once the processor needs to do some work your multi will go up. You can set the timmings manually in the BIOS, press Ctrl + F1 when you enter the bios then you can set them in the MIT section.

Really, I didn't know that. Well, that is good to know, power savings at idle. I will reseat my Zalman 9500A and then put a load on the CPU to see it go up to 7.5.

So, that is why the Easy Tune 5 says I am at 2.5 GHz and cpu-z says I am at 2.0 GHz.

Cool, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bender647* 
Yesterday I put a Fluke thermal probe on the Gigabyte stock passive heatsink. Deep in the fins I was getting 66C (36C over ambient) at 333 MHz, I think 68C (38C over ambient) at 400 MHz. I don't know the thermal impedance of the heatsink so I can't really back-calculate the junction temperature. Intel specs the max case temp of the P35 at 106, but recommends a 97C thermal limit on the internal sensor, so I'm guessing there's only 10C or so Tjc at max power and the die is below 80C in my tests (50C over ambient).

Total handwaving arguments here, but power will scale linearly with frequency in full-swing CMOS. The thermal impedances are all linear too. So (467MHz/400MHz)*50C = 58C over ambient, or 88C. Still some breathing room, but you haven't even increased the voltage yet (power goes with square of voltage).

(edit) However, notice the heatsink temperature I measured does not scale linearly with FSB frequency (I should say the drop vs ambient doesn't scale linearly). This means either the point I'm measuring is not a reliable measure of case temp or most likely the power does not scale linearly with FSB. Remember there is a lot more on this chip than just the host clock. The memory I/O in both cases was working at 400 MHz via multiplier. If I pushed it further and started overclocking the memory too I'll bet the heatsink temp would move faster.

Wow, quite the high tech approach!!! By your numbers, I wonder how Sgt Spike got to 535 fsb? Maybe he didn't have the stock NB cooler, or added a fan, or replaced the paste under the NB cooler with AS5??

I think I will pick up a 6.24 cfm 40mm fan and replace the stock paste w/ AS5.


----------



## bender647

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
Wow, quite the high tech approach!!! By your numbers, I wonder how Sgt Spike got to 535 fsb? Maybe he didn't have the stock NB cooler, or added a fan, or replaced the paste under the NB cooler with AS5??

I think I will pick up a 6.24 cfm 40mm fan and replace the stock paste w/ AS5.

Well, just about every sentence I wrote had a questionable assumption in it, so it could be way off. All we know if that the case of the chip was no less than 68C at 400 MHz. Also, I can say as someone who's taken paychecks as both a reliability engineer and a IC designer that silicon doesn't just blow up at 125C, or 150C, or any other thermal design limit numbers. Seriously lowered reliability, yes. Instant destruction, not likely.


----------



## rcf22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
this is the Antec P180B Black Case it looks more sleek







you think this one will be cool also ??? Benny







ALSO would this be a better CPU cooler Scythe Katana 2 Intel EXTRA QUIET Vertical HeatPipe Copper fan







thanks









The P180 is one of the quietest cases available. It has decent cooling, but it's feature is the noise dampening it features. Barely audible with quiet fans! Also, you could check out the Cooler Master RC-690. It's a very popular case with good cooling due to a lot of mesh. However, this also causes all the fans to be audible. The price was right for me though (~$50)









Also, the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro is the best cooler you can get for < $30. It's kept my E6750 nice and cool. If you're going to upgrade, jump up to the Tuniq Tower or Thermal Right Ultra Extreme 90/120. Those are top-notch.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Its only at 6 when its idle, once the processor needs to do some work your multi will go up. You can set the timmings manually in the BIOS, press Ctrl + F1 when you enter the bios then you can set then in the MIT section.

Do you know why cpu-z shows my memory is PC2-5300 and not PC2-8500?


----------



## Guide_Timothy

ok i asked about my configuration from the poeple im gonna have build my computer (micromagic)this is what he said " Instead of GA-P35-DS3L motherboard I would say that beginner overcooking experiment would be easier with ASUS P5N-E SLI with NF650i chipset.
b) Get as high quality memory as you can afford.
c) Higher quality Power Supply. (Apevia, Antec, Thermaltake)"
you think hes right about that ASUS being easier for me to overclock or is he just wanting me to spend more money ????? :s


----------



## wiggy2k7

ZDarryl - Your memory is fine, its running at 1066. Try using everest and see what that says... i think its just a cpuz thing. I just found this in another forum

Quote:

"why is cpu-z seeing my memory as pc2-5300 when it is supposed to be pc2-8500. could that be the problem. may be i just need to feed the memory hungry vista and get 2 more sticks of ram. Thanks for looking and the help."

"PC2-5300 is there because the highest table we program in to the SPD is the 333 MHz table. We used to put the PC2-6400 table in, but found that some chipsets actually performed better when it wasn't there.
On the Memory tab, you can see 533 MHz, that = DDR2-1066 which is PC2-8500. The memory tab is the important one when you want to know how fast you are running. The SPD tab only shows what is programmed onto the ram module, which is read by the motherboard when everything is set to "Auto".
When you set the timings manually, you control the speed and timings, thus negating the SPD

Hope that helps


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Your memory is fine, its running at 1066. Try using everest and see what that says... i think its just a cpuz thing. I just found this in another forum

When you set the timings manually, you control the speed and timings, thus negating the SPD

Hope that helps

















THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







I rep'd you +1!


----------



## Nolander

I am considering replacing my Gigabyte 965P-DS3 rev 3.3 for this board mainly to take advantage of the smaller Vdroop I have been hearing about. Presently with the P965-DS3 I am getting an average of .1 Vdroop under load. For example right now I have 333 FSB 3.0 GHz at 1.243 BIOS Vcore and under load it is 1.152 V CPU-Z. My only concern is that I am quite capable of reaching 3.4 Ghz with a BIOS of 1.38 Vcore stable 8 hours Orthos under 50 c load; as well as 3.6 Ghz with a BIOS of 1.47 Vcore stable 8 hours Orthos under 61 c load. Will I see much of an improvement in OC capabilities as well as less Vdroop? I am considering this open box P35-DS3L for $51 shipped.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813128059R


----------



## luckii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolander* 
I am considering replacing my Gigabyte 965P-DS3 rev 3.3 for this board mainly to take advantage of the smaller Vdroop I have been hearing about. Presently with the P965-DS3 I am getting an average of .1 Vdroop under load. For example right now I have 333 FSB 3.0 GHz at 1.243 BIOS Vcore and under load it is 1.152 V CPU-Z. My only concern is that I am quite capable of reaching 3.4 Ghz with a BIOS of 1.38 Vcore stable 8 hours Orthos under 50 c load; as well as 3.6 Ghz with a BIOS of 1.47 Vcore stable 8 hours Orthos under 61 c load. Will I see much of an improvement in OC capabilities as well as less Vdroop? I am considering this open box P35-DS3L for $51 shipped.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813128059R

i doubt you would get a higher clock. the board may allow u to use a lower vcore but thats about it. i dont recommend open box because you dont know why the other person returned it. it maybe have been because of it being defective.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolander* 
I am considering replacing my Gigabyte 965P-DS3 rev 3.3 for this board mainly to take advantage of the smaller Vdroop I have been hearing about. Presently with the P965-DS3 I am getting an average of .1 Vdroop under load. For example right now I have 333 FSB 3.0 GHz at 1.243 BIOS Vcore and under load it is 1.152 V CPU-Z. My only concern is that I am quite capable of reaching 3.4 Ghz with a BIOS of 1.38 Vcore stable 8 hours Orthos under 50 c load; as well as 3.6 Ghz with a BIOS of 1.47 Vcore stable 8 hours Orthos under 61 c load. Will I see much of an improvement in OC capabilities as well as less Vdroop? I am considering this open box P35-DS3L for $51 shipped.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813128059R

I'd say go for it... this board is superb and its a great overclocker


----------



## Nolander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckii* 
i doubt you would get a higher clock. the board may allow u to use a lower vcore but thats about it. i dont recommend open box because you dont know why the other person returned it. it maybe have been because of it being defective.

Yeah thats the only reason I would be getting it so I can OC with a lower Vcore and lower temps. I just don't know if it would be worth the $51. I'm on the fence here. It's just so hard to resist any upgrade no matter how small it is ARRGG!


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy*


ok i asked about my configuration from the poeple im gonna have build my computer (micromagic)this is what he said " Instead of GA-P35-DS3L motherboard I would say that beginner overcooking experiment would be easier with ASUS P5N-E SLI with NF650i chipset.
b) Get as high quality memory as you can afford.
c) Higher quality Power Supply. (Apevia, Antec, Thermaltake)"
you think hes right about that ASUS being easier for me to overclock or is he just wanting me to spend more money ????? :s


The Asus board looks like a nice board and had a good review  HERE but, do you need SLI?

If not, then I don't see why you should pay the extra $40+ dollars especially since the DS3L has so much support on this forum.


----------



## themattman

Question:

The Q9450 is supposed to run on 1.175v on stock, correct? If now, what is the exact number? Whatever the number, where does it come from. Is it 1.175 in the BIOS? Is it 1.175 in CPUZ idle/load? I need to know exactly how it is measured as I want to re-test my processor from true stock settings and see how well I do.

Second, what is the max voltage that is "suggested" by Intel that the processor can handle. Is it 1.350v?

Last, is there a way to measure the temp of the Northbridge? Does the FSB extra voltage add heat somewhere?


----------



## daltonkamote

can i also join, also using a [email protected] only, 400fsb,1.30v.


----------



## luckii

to themattman and daltonkamote, u guys should fill out your system specs. u can do this by going to the top of the page and clicking on "quick links" and then edit profile.

max voltage for any cpu running 24/7 should be 1.5


----------



## c230k

Hey guys, just wondering what programs you guys use to check out the NB temperature. I have both Everest and SiSandra but I do not know which temperature I should look under (motherboard?). I have been running 500 FSB on this board without a problem for couple months now. I tried to run 545 fsb and it would boot but will not stable. Also, the Crucial Ballistix are great ram. I got 2x1GB oc to 1200 speed and it's great!


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *c230k* 
Hey guys, just wondering what programs you guys use to check out the NB temperature. I have both Everest and SiSandra but I do not know which temperature I should look under (motherboard?). I have been running 500 FSB on this board without a problem for couple months now. I tried to run 545 fsb and it would boot but will not stable. Also, the Crucial Ballistix are great ram. I got 2x1GB oc to 1200 speed and it's great!

From what I have read, I don't think all motherboards have a sensor on the NB.

I think that Everest Ultimate can show NB temp sensor reading and also Hardware Sensor Monitor 4.4.1.1 can show it as well. See the attached screenshot.


----------



## c230k

I am getting 11C for mb..something seems wrong


----------



## _CJ_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sekigahara* 
LAZY WAY
If you bought it from Newegg, it'd be easier to RMA it and not worry about dealing with a whacky board than trying to figure out the problem.

TEDIOUS WAY
Sounds like you might have a bad board, assuming everything you have plays well together in a perfect situation. Your RAM is perfectly compatible (I have the same brand/type, only two 1GB sticks), so I'd take everything apart and put it back together again, making sure you plug all power cords in properly and such. If you get the same result, RMA/refund/return it. I haven't had any problems with mine at all (aside from the slightly frustrating lack of variable fan control for anything but the CPU), but it would be up to you whether or not you wanted to get a different board or try for another DS3L.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CJ_* 
Hey all, new here and have been reading this thread off and on over the past few day's as I got this board for my first build. Unfortunately I've had some problems.

Started with both sticks of my ram and no post to bios, pulled one stick and booted. Just to check thing's out tried the other stick and no boot. Was told by another site to up the vdimm to ram specs, did that and when I tried to reboot I got nothin but case fans running.

Tried clearing cmos ( pulled battery for 30 mins, used jumper cap and had battery out for 10 hours ) and nothing with that.

Pulled board , cpu and heatsink out and off and redid everything. Now I've got with one stick in fans all run with no post, other stick in and case fans start for a few, stop and repeat with no post.

Any suggestions? Thx...

Ok I rma'd the 1rst board and decided to take a shot on another as Newegg had open box for $50 shipped.

Threw everything together lastnight and no post again. [email protected]#$. I pulled some cheap pc2 4200 ram, stuck it in and got to post. Tried bumping volts to 2.0 and 2.1 and still nothing with either stick of the Corsair ram.









Time to rma the ram? I've seen plenty run this setup with no probs. Also on this new board when I try the CTRL + F1 to get in advanced I get nothing ( do you hit those while in the mit screen or before you get in there? ).

Thx again...


----------



## MosIncredible

You hit CTRL+F1 in the main bios menu.


----------



## _CJ_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MosIncredible* 
You hit CTRL+F1 in the main bios menu.

Ok, when I do this, this board freezes up. Tried it both ways. Sounds like I'm having great luck with this board.


----------



## seanmcgpa

Hey guys - Advice needed please









GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L 2.0 revision with the F8f bios, 4 GB of Gskill PC2-6400, an Intel Xeon X3350 (9450 rebadge) and Kalyway OXS 10.5.2 for a great little hackintosh. Runs beautifully, 4 cores of MacOsX goodness.

I'm having trouble overclocking, however. Using this board the max stable overclock I am getting is 2.93ghz, and I know people are running this chip cool at 3.2ghz easily.

Love to hear from people with an X3350 or E9450 and this motherboard to give me hints on good ways to overclock this, thanks!


----------



## Rowan

Ok guys i just got my board to get into windows with my [email protected]

9X400

To do this however i had to add a tiny ati videocard fan with double sided tape to the NB Heatsink, and it booted windows just fine.

I tried the multi at 8 also before adding the fan and it still wouldnt get into windows.

I am not sure if this info has been added anywhere before, but this is probably the problem many ppl are having to i just thought id share what has just worked for me.


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

*** is the deal spike? i have sent u my info several times, and requested to be on the list several times. i have never received any feedback as to why i am not on there. ??????


----------



## spooky

With this mobo and a cooler master 590 case I'm having trouble getting the Power LED working. I've heard a couple people voice the same problem but no solution. For those of you who have this case or the 690 (i'm guessing they have the same pwr led lead) could you describe how you have yours hooked up to the mobo?

The led cord has two separate leads both labeled pwr_led. I've tried just about every combination into the mobo, hopefully someone can shed some light on this problem, it's pretty annoying not having that led working.


----------



## reezin14

Ok I did a search and couldn't find what I was looking for so, if anyone has a link please let me know. Anyway when I use coretemp or pcwizard I'm seeing that the programs are only detecting 2 cores instead of 4. Is there something in BIOS that I need to set before this can happen ? I'm using F7 Bios as of now.


----------



## toricred

Are you referring to the system in your signature? I'm pretty sure the E6600 is only a dual-core processor (all the E processors are). The Q6600 is a quad core.


----------



## reezin14

I guess I should update my sig rig huh,but no I'm just installed a q6600 on this board and I'm only getting 2 cores recognized. Don't know what the problem is I even upgraded the BIOS. Anyone ?


----------



## Sekigahara

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CJ_*


Ok I rma'd the 1rst board and decided to take a shot on another as Newegg had open box for $50 shipped.

Threw everything together lastnight and no post again. [email protected]#$. I pulled some cheap pc2 4200 ram, stuck it in and got to post. Tried bumping volts to 2.0 and 2.1 and still nothing with either stick of the Corsair ram.









Time to rma the ram? I've seen plenty run this setup with no probs. Also on this new board when I try the CTRL + F1 to get in advanced I get nothing ( do you hit those while in the mit screen or before you get in there? ).

Thx again...


If you're using the RAM you have listed in your sig rig, it shouldn't be giving you any problems. however, I'm a little worried when you say PC-4200, unless you're running DDR2-667 (I think that's the right speed). I would just RMA the RAM and purchase the same Corsair memory or go with G.Skill or OCZ, as all three are extremely OC-friendly.


----------



## low strife

Q6600 (G0), 3.0Ghz. Not much of a OC, but I didn't want to push for much higher. An Arctic Cooler 7 can only go so far.

Mobo is solid. I've used it on two builds, and NOTHING has gone wrong.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi guys,

I got a problem... my rig has been runnning at 3.2GHz and now all of a sudden its gone back to 2.4GHz. In the BIOS its still reading 3.2GHz but its not in windows. All benchmarks say its at 2.4GHz.

Anyone know why or how i can fix this ????

Thanks


----------



## MosIncredible

Reset the CMOS. It's an annoying thing that happens with this board for a lot of people.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MosIncredible*


Reset the CMOS. It's an annoying thing that happens with this board for a lot of people.


How do i do that ????

Thanks

EDIT... Cheers mate, that did it. Why does it do that ???? is it because of an unstable overclock or something ???


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
How do i do that ????

Thanks

Quoted from Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
I've read around and seen people with the same problem. I think one of the solutions is to reset the CMOS. Just get a screwdriver and just touch the two pins near the CMOS battery next to the south bridge heatsink. If that doesn't work, you can try to remove the CMOS battery itself for about a minute and put it back in.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Yea thanks... Why does it do it ? do you know ? Does it matter which BIOS you use or does it do it on all of them ? Im using F6

Thanks


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Yea thanks... Why does it do it ? do you know ? Does it matter which BIOS you use or does it do it on all of them ? Im using F6

Thanks









I have the latest bios but it's only done that to me when it wouldn't boot because of instabilities. I haven't had the board that long so it could still happen although it's really easy to reset cmos.


----------



## wiggy2k7

yea... i just wondered why it did it. i also have only had this board 3 weeks and its the 1st time its done it.

Does anyone know why it does it ? Is it because of an unstable system ???

Thanks


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I had the same problem with my fan idle speed when I went back to F7. Things were getting hot so I rebooted and went into bios settings and looked and nothing changed so I hit yes to save and viola the speeds went back to normal upon reboot.

I had this problem when I first installed my board. I fixed it by changing a setting in the PC Health section of the BIOS. I can't recall the name of the option, but I know it was the last option in the PC Health section.

By default the option is set to "Auto". Other options are "PWM" and "Voltage". Apparently it couldn't figure out what my CPU fan was on Auto, so I set it to PWM since I have a PWM (4-pin) CPU fan. All is working now. If you have a 3-pin CPU fan, set the option to voltage.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlycodered*


I had this problem when I first installed my board. I fixed it by changing a setting in the PC Health section of the BIOS. I can't recall the name of the option, but I know it was the last option in the PC Health section.

By default the option is set to "Auto". Other options are "PWM" and "Voltage". Apparently it couldn't figure out what my CPU fan was on Auto, so I set it to PWM since I have a PWM (4-pin) CPU fan. All is working now. If you have a 3-pin CPU fan, set the option to voltage.


Thank you onlycodered, That helped me fix the problem with my CPU header, I thought it was faulty. Now it is working.







+ rep...


----------



## The Rider

I have CPU EIST enabled but my multiplier remains at x9 & OC at 3.3ghz regardless of whether I am under load or not.

I was under the impression that with it enabled I could expect it to drop at idle which is what I want.

Is there anything else I need to do to force this?


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Rider*


I have CPU EIST enabled but my multiplier remains at x9 & OC at 3.3ghz regardless of whether I am under load or not.

I was under the impression that with it enabled I could expect it to drop at idle which is what I want.

Is there anything else I need to do to force this?


Not sure, but check out the CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E).

*CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
Enables or disables IntelÂ® CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) function, a CPU power-saving function in
system halt state. When enabled, the CPU core frequency and voltage will be reduced during
system halt state to decrease power consumption. (Default: Enabled))*


----------



## The Rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


Not sure, but check out the CPU EIST.

*CPU EIST Function
Enables or disables Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology (EIST). Depending on CPU loading,
IntelÂ® EIST technology can dynamically and effectively lower the CPU voltage and core frequency
to decrease average power consumption and heat production. (Default: Enabled)*


Thanks, but it is ALREADY enabled.

Hence my question...


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Rider*


Thanks, but it is ALREADY enabled.

Hence my question...


*Opps, I copied the wrong one..
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
Enables or disables IntelÂ® CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) function, a CPU power-saving function in
system halt state. When enabled, the CPU core frequency and voltage will be reduced during
system halt state to decrease power consumption. (Default: Enabled)*


----------



## The Rider

Actually - just re-read yr post and you referred to C1E rather than EIST.

Looking at that now, but I'm not entirely sure what "system halt state" is?


----------



## technogeek

I got them mixed up and copied the wrong one on first post.


----------



## The Rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


I got them mixed up and copied the wrong one on first post.


No worries.

A quick Google search threw up this:

"C1E is only invoked if the CPU recieves the HLT signal. This is issued by the OS when there are no instructions to do (think of the idle process in the task manager issuing HLT). Once a Core 2 CPU recieves the HLT, it's clocking down multiplier 6x and a certain minimum VID (desktop 1.163 V, mobile 0.95 V). Once it recieves a non-HLT signal, multiplier and VID go up to standard levels.

EIST is controlled by a OS driver which instructs the CPU. The driver measures the CPU load, then it selects from several steps (up to 6 on my mobile cpu) which one to choose. The lowest EIST multiplier/VID matches exactly the ones of C1E. The other steps are choosen at medium load. EIST keeps the multiplier/VID as low as they are needed."

So it looks like I should enable both.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!

***Edit: Enabling both did the trick, if anyone is interested. Multiplier now sitting at x6.


----------



## technogeek

Hope that works for you, and thanks for my first rep.. I appreciate it..


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technogeek* 
Thank you onlycodered, That helped me fix the problem with my CPU header, I thought it was faulty. Now it is working.







+ rep...

No problem. I was a bit worried too when my CPU fan was was only spinning at 350 RPM.


----------



## (V)ayhe(V)

Hello!

I'm new to OC and new to this forum. This thread was very useful to me and I would like to extend my thanks!

I believe my system is now stable at about as high an OC as I am comfortable trying for now.

I've got an e3110 on this board and from what I've read, higher vcore can damage these CPU's without the heat being a factor. I've got the vcore set to 1.362, showing a useage of 1.332 in bios. I don't want it over 1.34, so that's as high as it goes.

I've ran Prime95 for 20 hours at 500x7.5
At 510x7.5, my game crashed 4 times last night within about 2 hours.

My scores in 3dMark are not very good because of my older vid card, which I did not upgrade yet. It was one of the parts I scavenged from my previous rig. Though I ran Super Pi 1m in 12 seconds. Is that good? LOL

I'm new to all this, but I feel I'm learning fairly quickly. I just downloaded Super Pi today as I saw it listed in the Sarge's chart. Not sure if those are 1m tests or not.. ?


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *(V)ayhe(V)* 
Hello!

I'm new to OC and new to this forum. This thread was very useful to me and I would like to extend my thanks!

I believe my system is now stable at about as high an OC as I am comfortable trying for now.

I've got an e3110 on this board and from what I've read, higher vcore can damage these CPU's without the heat being a factor. I've got the vcore set to 1.362, showing a useage of 1.332 in bios. I don't want it over 1.34, so that's as high as it goes.

I've ran Prime95 for 20 hours at 500x7.5
At 510x7.5, my game crashed 4 times last night within about 2 hours.

My scores in 3dMark are not very good because of my older vid card, which I did not upgrade yet. It was one of the parts I scavenged from my previous rig. Though I ran Super Pi 1m in 12 seconds. Is that good? LOL

I'm new to all this, but I feel I'm learning fairly quickly. I just downloaded Super Pi today as I saw it listed in the Sarge's chart. Not sure if those are 1m tests or not.. ?

Which Prime test did you use. I can't imagine it being a stability problem with your cpu if it passed Prime95 for 20 hours.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *(V)ayhe(V)* 
Hello!

I'm new to OC and new to this forum. This thread was very useful to me and I would like to extend my thanks!

I believe my system is now stable at about as high an OC as I am comfortable trying for now.

I've got an e3110 on this board and from what I've read, higher vcore can damage these CPU's without the heat being a factor. I've got the vcore set to 1.362, showing a useage of 1.332 in bios. I don't want it over 1.34, so that's as high as it goes.

I've ran Prime95 for 20 hours at 500x7.5
At 510x7.5, my game crashed 4 times last night within about 2 hours.

My scores in 3dMark are not very good because of my older vid card, which I did not upgrade yet. It was one of the parts I scavenged from my previous rig. Though I ran Super Pi 1m in 12 seconds. Is that good? LOL

I'm new to all this, but I feel I'm learning fairly quickly. I just downloaded Super Pi today as I saw it listed in the Sarge's chart. Not sure if those are 1m tests or not.. ?

Ure asking the board to do 510 FSB ? hmm

I wouldnt use that 24/7.

What are ure voltages.

for 510FSB u need +0.3 NB (GMH) and +0.3 FSB.

at that FSB u use the 2.00 divider for 1:1 so memory at 820mhz.

Its not easy to do 500 FSB.

The best to run for prime 95/orthos is Large FFT.

Large FFT can crash within minutes it tests different parts of the CPUs Cache.

Also what are ure temps load and idle.


----------



## (V)ayhe(V)

Just logged off my game (LOTRO), it crashed on me a few times in the past 2 hours, which I'm disappointed about since the prime test.

I run 2 instances of Prime95, one on each core. this 20 hour test was the blended test. I thought small FFT's were best to stress the CPU specifically? Again, I'm new to all this, so don't mind my ignorance.









I have +.1v to FSB.
My memory multi is 2.0
My temps are 36 idle, 55 load.


----------



## (V)ayhe(V)

1.5 hours of Prime95 Large FFT's with no errors so far. I haven't changed any settings yet. I wish there was a test that would be as effective as LOTRO. I've successfully tested a few configs that failed to run LOTRO properly in the recent past. Is it perhaps because of the added load on PCI-e in addition to the OC settings?


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *(V)ayhe(V)*


Just logged off my game (LOTRO), it crashed on me a few times in the past 2 hours, which I'm disappointed about since the prime test.

I run 2 instances of Prime95, one on each core. this 20 hour test was the blended test. I thought small FFT's were best to stress the CPU specifically? Again, I'm new to all this, so don't mind my ignorance.









I have +.1v to FSB.
My memory multi is 2.0
My temps are 36 idle, 55 load.


What's your MCH voltage though? That's the first thing you want to increase when running with a high FSB clock.


----------



## (V)ayhe(V)

My current config has no boost to MCH.

I don't understand why I'm not getting any errors with Prime95. 3 hours now at large FFT's. When I do boost the MCH, how am I supposed to tell if it worked aside from playing LOTRO for a while? I'm open to suggestions.









I'll reboot now and up the MCH to +.1v, I'm not sure how high I want to go with stock MB cooling.

EDIT: I think I'll start a new thread so I'm not mucking up this one with my babbling.


----------



## bender647

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spooky*


With this mobo and a cooler master 590 case I'm having trouble getting the Power LED working. I've heard a couple people voice the same problem but no solution. For those of you who have this case or the 690 (i'm guessing they have the same pwr led lead) could you describe how you have yours hooked up to the mobo? .


On my centurion, the case power led would only glow with the faintest of light using the PWR pins on the motherboard. Attaching it to the MSG pins did the trick.


----------



## themattman

I currently have my FSB and MCH set to +.2. It has been this way for the past 2 weeks and I have not had any problems. In an antec 900 case, is it OK to leave it at this setting 24/7? Can I push one (or both) up to +.3 and still be OK or will I need extra cooling?


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlycodered*


No problem. I was a bit worried too when my CPU fan was was only spinning at 350 RPM.










Thats about the same RPM mine was stuck at since buying this board 2 weeks ago..
I was just using the case fan header instead.


----------



## therelic

Need some help.

Just got a ga-p35-ds3l, corsair 550w PSU, q9300, 2x2G g.skill pc6400, and a
evga 8600gt card.

I can't get a vid display or POST. The power goes on and the fans start, but
I get no video display. I tried 3 different monitors with the hdmi to vga
convertors that came with the vid card with no luck. I have tried resetting
CMOS. And I tried taking everything out and replacing and clear CMOS.
Normally the keyboard num lock goes on on most of the computers I have used and that didn't happen. Also, when I had a USB mouse plugged in the
light didn't go on. The tranducer speaker didn't beep either.

Not too sure exactly what to try next, or if this is a bad board or the vid card
is bad, but the vid card fan starts up too.

This is my first intel cpu since my p133, so I don't have any spare ones, and
the old vid card is agp since this was a major upgrade.

The only thing I can think of is that perhaps I got a board with a really old
bios, but can't even verify that.

Any ideas?


----------



## technogeek

therelic,

http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Moth...ProductID=2629

According to Gigabytes supported CPU's, you need Bios version F8b. Thats if you have the revision 2 board...

Also this can happen with many different issues. Bad ram, power supply, MB grounding issues, video card.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

A strange thing has started happening to my computer today. When i switch it on it comes on for about a second then goes off then after another second comes back on then boots up as normal.

Anyone know why it could be doing this ?

Its been fine untill today, do you think its a power supply problem or the motherboard ?

Both the power supply and the board are new only 3 weeks old.

Thanks


----------



## MosIncredible

Does it do it every time or only occasionally?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Hi,

A strange thing has started happening to my computer today. When i switch it on it comes on for about a second then goes off then after another second comes back on then boots up as normal.

Anyone know why it could be doing this ?

Its been fine untill today, do you think its a power supply problem or the motherboard ?

Both the power supply and the board are new only 3 weeks old.

Thanks


Mine does that everytime since I got it.


----------



## wiggy2k7

its only doing it if i take the plug out of the wall after ive switched it off. If i switch it off but leave the plug in the wall its fine, if i switch it off and take the plug out hte wall it does it... Do ya recon its the board then ???


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


its only doing it if i take the plug out of the wall after ive switched it off. If i switch it off but leave the plug in the wall its fine, if i switch it off and take the plug out hte wall it does it... Do ya recon its the board then ???


Not PSU or MB. I think its actually a setting as many people with this board have this happen. May be testing to see if your outlet is grounded correctly.

Anyway, nothing to worry about, no ill effects have come from this.


----------



## wiggy2k7

what setting could it be... i havn't changed any settings since its started doing it ??? Is there something in the BIOS i can change to stop it from doing it ?


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


what setting could it be... i havn't changed any settings since its started doing it ??? Is there something in the BIOS i can change to stop it from doing it ?


No, its fine. Stop worrying about it, it does nothing. Plus why do you keep unplugging your computer? Kind of pointless.


----------



## wiggy2k7

I only unplug my computer when i switch it off.. Ive only had this build 3 weeks so i worry because if there is a problem with any of my components if i find it now i can send the component back and get another now rather than have to send it back to the manufacturer 6 months down the line and have to wait... If that makes sence...lol


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


I only unplug my computer when i switch it off.. Ive only had this build 3 weeks so i worry because if there is a problem with any of my components if i find it now i can send the component back and get another now rather than have to send it back to the manufacturer 6 months down the line and have to wait... If that makes sence...lol


Ok i get it. But dont worry its normal. I doubt you have noticed anything with the actual functioning of the computer but i something does start acting up then you can be worried. But it wont.


----------



## tkl.hui

All you DS3L owners, check this v-droop mod out. I think I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow









http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347


----------



## AMDCAMARO

+ rep if you report back that it works, hehe I will be watching this thread, thx bud.


----------



## xHassassin

Eh, I got one, haven't gotten around to OCing anything yet due to the lack of an OS and monitor.


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


No, its fine. Stop worrying about it, it does nothing. Plus why do you keep unplugging your computer? Kind of pointless.


I was actually wondering about this too. But the reason it happens to me so often is because I turn off the whole power strip under my desk each night. So when I wake up in the morning and turn my PC on, it has that weird turn on, turn off, turn on thing going on. Not a huge problem though. Just slows down boot time by a few seconds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkl.hui*


All you DS3L owners, check this v-droop mod out. I think I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow










http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347


Great find!! I'll definitely be trying this tomorrow!


----------



## Dark Avalanche

Hi All,

I'm new to overclocking (I.E. this is my first attempt) and have very much appreciated all the information you have accumulated on this site. It was very helpful. I am however running into a slight problem and wanted to pick the brain of the community here. My setup is a Q6600 G0 that I'm trying to overclock to 3.4 Ghz using an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro. I am (of course) using this motherboard and some Kingston HyperX rated to perform at 1066 Mhz (2.2 V) I was able to get the machine somewhat stable and running for over 30 minutes of Prime95 with no errors, but ultimately an error did indeed occur. My first concern was what is the most likely cause of this (round off error)? My settings were as follows:

FSB: 380
Multiplier: 9
Memory Multiplier: 3.2 (1200 Mhz)
Timings: 6-6-6-18-2T
Ratio: 5:8 (FSB to DRAM)
VCore: 1.44375

I realize the ratio might be unconventional, but I was planning on testing the acutal advantages/disadvantages of the different speeds. Regardless, the thing that had me the most concerned is that two of my cores were approaching 68 C which I understand is generally considered the top of the saftey range under load. What is odd is that my other two cores were sitting at 61 C. Is this most likely due to the lack of quality of the included thermal paste attached to the Freezer 7 Pro or do I perhaps need to sand the bottom of the copper heat sink for 4+ hours as I read someone here doing? If it is the thermal paste, I have some old Silver 5 laying around somewhere, but being that its several years old (and partially used) can I expect it to be any good? If anyone has suggestings for me on how to lower my temps and stabilize this OC, I'd be very appreciative. As I said, I tried to read all the guides etc., but alot of this stuff is still new to me and I probably have missed something


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkl.hui*


All you DS3L owners, check this v-droop mod out. I think I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow









http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347


I tried it just a little while ago. So far it has slightly worked. I think that I might need a some more graphite on there or maybe a different pencil.

To be stable at 390x9 on my quad I need to set vcore to 1.53v in bios. Idle is 1.472v and load was 1.392. With the pencil mod it goes to 1.424v but then drops to 1.408v which is still an improvement but I need to work on it some more.


----------



## tkl.hui

good to know, when i get some time today, i wanna try it out.


----------



## themattman

Is there a way to tell if the northbridge is holding you back when overclocking? I am considering replacing the thermal paste on the northbridge heatsink with some Arctic Silver 5 and see if temps drop. I'll lose my warranty, but the board was only $90.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themattman*


Is there a way to tell if the northbridge is holding you back when overclocking? I am considering replacing the thermal paste on the northbridge heatsink with some Arctic Silver 5 and see if temps drop. I'll lose my warranty, but the board was only $90.


I don't see why replacing the thermal compound on the nbridge would void your warranty.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themattman*


Is there a way to tell if the northbridge is holding you back when overclocking? I am considering replacing the thermal paste on the northbridge heatsink with some Arctic Silver 5 and see if temps drop. I'll lose my warranty, but the board was only $90.


I replaced the paste with As5 on both the north and south bridge as they were both loose. The SB is only a pad and probably wasnt very effective.
The NB was some white paste and was all dried up.

I also installed a 40mm low rpm fan on the NB sink. It all helped in getting my E8400 to 4GHZ.. Before the HS mods all I could get stable was 3.8GHZ.


----------



## njikolaj

I still have the same problem... If I overclock above 250 FSB (CPU 2140), my rig is starting, doing well in win and games, then when I restart, it boots for three times, and sets back to factory settings..

I tried yesterday again (with 2.0multiplier for memory - somebody said that I try this), and it not even started with new settings, it restored back to factory settings during boot.

I see that many people have issues with boot... but what is the solution?







...

I dont unplug it from AC power.

And I want more speed from CPU...


----------



## tkl.hui

have you tried resetting cmos? that sounds like what happened to me before. To reset cmos, take something metal, and touch the two jumpers sticking out of the board together. On the board it says Cmos clr or something like that by the two things you need to touch together.


----------



## njikolaj

Ok... i can reset it by taking out the battery. And then? Try to oc again?


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technogeek* 
therelic,

http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Moth...ProductID=2629

According to Gigabytes supported CPU's, you need Bios version F8b. Thats if you have the revision 2 board...

Also this can happen with many different issues. Bad ram, power supply, MB grounding issues, video card.

That is interesting....I have a Q9300 and using F7 bios and it works??????


----------



## tkl.hui

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njikolaj* 
Ok... i can reset it by taking out the battery. And then? Try to oc again?

Ya it should fix your problem. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*


That is interesting....I have a Q9300 and using F7 bios and it works??????


Well, that is according to Gigabytes specs. I didnt write thier manuals.


----------



## Champcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


I replaced the paste with As5 on both the north and south bridge as they were both loose. The SB is only a pad and probably wasnt very effective.
The NB was some white paste and was all dried up.

I also installed a 40mm low rpm fan on the NB sink. It all helped in getting my E8400 to 4GHZ.. Before the HS mods all I could get stable was 3.8GHZ.


Could you possibly post a pic of your NB fan, I'm thinking of doing this on mine.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Champcar* 
Could you possibly post a pic of your NB fan, I'm thinking of doing this on mine.

I dont have a digital camera, the fan just screws onto the heatsink in the finns. Here is a similar pic off the Internet.


----------



## _CJ_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *therelic* 
Need some help.

Just got a ga-p35-ds3l, corsair 550w PSU, q9300, 2x2G g.skill pc6400, and a
evga 8600gt card.

I can't get a vid display or POST. The power goes on and the fans start, but
I get no video display. I tried 3 different monitors with the hdmi to vga
convertors that came with the vid card with no luck. I have tried resetting
CMOS. And I tried taking everything out and replacing and clear CMOS.
Normally the keyboard num lock goes on on most of the computers I have used and that didn't happen. Also, when I had a USB mouse plugged in the
light didn't go on. The tranducer speaker didn't beep either.

Not too sure exactly what to try next, or if this is a bad board or the vid card
is bad, but the vid card fan starts up too.

This is my first intel cpu since my p133, so I don't have any spare ones, and
the old vid card is agp since this was a major upgrade.

The only thing I can think of is that perhaps I got a board with a really old
bios, but can't even verify that.

Any ideas?

Check your ram. Throw some cheap stuff in it if you have it. Seems this board is a bit touchy with some ram from what I've been told.

I also have had 2 of these boards that wouldn't reset cmos. Wonder if this is a little common problem with this board?


----------



## Vondarkmoor

Hello Everyone,

I would like to humbly request that the overclock stats at the beginning of the page be updated with some overclock results form the newer processors, such as the Q9450, etc.
I tried to email sgt spike directly but this was prohibited.


----------



## MrBiglund

Hi, Guys, i'm new to this forum and recently after extensive reading of many tutorials and guides on overclocking I upgraded my old amd athalon 2000+ xp cpu with 512 of ram to a intel dual core e2200 setup with 2gb mushkin ram on p35ds3l board.

I have overclocked the cpu to 3.0ghz and also the ram upto 1000mhz. The system is running super stable, orthos runs fine for over 24 hours withought any failures. I think my cpu has wall at 3.0ghz and no matter what i do, whatever settings i change i cannot seem to go higher then 3.0ghz, my original goal was 3.2ghz, i've tried different fsb, with different multipliers, also, higher voltages but it just won't go over 3.0ghz. Does this mean i got a bad chip?

Another thing i've noticed is that there is alot of vdroop on my particular board. My ddr ram voltage is set to +.3 but in hwmonitor is shows up at 2.03 and my cpu voltage is set in bios at a notch above 1.4v but shows up in hwmonitor at 1.36v, which is fine for running the cpu at 3.0ghz. Even increasing the voltages with 3.2ghz setting doesn't make any difference. I even tried upping the fsb and north bridge voltages up +.2v but nothing. I guess i'll just have to live with 3.0ghz overclock on this chip for now until i upgrade to a quad core later on.

Now, this other behaviour i'm getting from this board is that once in a while, say, every 3rd or 4th reboot from windows, the computer completely shuts off while rebooting, but turns back on, meaning it reboots fine but you could call it a hard reboot, this doesn't happen all the time only maybe after 3-5 reboots. Is this behavior normal for this board? It doesn't seem to affect my overclock or stability in windows, and it always start up again after it shuts off completely during a reboot, so i don't have to start it manually or anything. Is this normal? Also, is the vdroop too much on my board? By the way, the psu i'm using with this system is corsair 450waats vx model which is rated at 33amps on12v rail which should be sufficient enough, from what i've read on the net it's made by seasonic.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vondarkmoor* 
Hello Everyone,

I would like to humbly request that the overclock stats at the beginning of the page be updated with some overclock results form the newer processors, such as the Q9450, etc.
I tried to email sgt spike directly but this was prohibited.

Well, I'd certainly love to do that, but I don't have a Q9450, and I haven't seen anyone here with the DS3L that does have a Q9450... If you've got one, by all means share your results!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBiglund* 
Hi, Guys, i'm new to this forum and recently after extensive reading of many tutorials and guides on overclocking I upgraded my old amd athalon 2000+ xp cpu with 512 of ram to a intel dual core e2200 setup with 2gb mushkin ram on p35ds3l board. I have overclocked the cpu to 3.0ghz and also the ram upto 1000mhz. The system is running super stable, orthos runs fine for over 24 hours withought any failures. I think my cpu has wall at 3.0ghz and no matter what i do, whatever settings i change i cannot seem to go higher then 3.0ghz, my original goal was 3.2ghz, i've tried different fsb, with different multipliers, also, higher voltages but it just won't go over 3.0ghz. Does this mean i got a bad chip? Another thing i've noticed is that there is alot of vdroop on my particular board. My ddr ram voltage is set to +.3 but in hwmonitor is shows up at 2.03 and my cpu voltage is set in bios at a notch above 1.4v but shows up in hwmonitor at 1.36v, which is fine for running the cpu at 3.0ghz. Even increasing the voltages with 3.2ghz setting doesn't make any difference. I even tried upping the fsb and north bridge voltages up +.2v but nothing. I guess i'll just have to live with 3.0ghz overclock on this chip for now until i upgrade to a quad core later on. Now, this other behaviour i'm getting from this board is that once in a while, say, every 3rd or 4rth reboot from windows, the computer completely shuts off while rebooting, but turns back on, meaning it reboots fine but you could call it a hard reboot, this doesn't happen all the time only maybe after 3-5 reboots. Is this behavior normal for this board? It doesn't seem to affect my overclock or stability in windows, and it always start up again after it shuts off completely during a reboot, so i don't have to start it manually or anything. Is this normal? Also, is the vdroop too much on my board? By the way, the psu i'm using with this system is corsair 450waats vx model which is rated at 33amps on12v rail which should be sufficient enough, from what i've read on the net it's made by seasonic.

1st suggestion - try paragraphs when writing a post.









2nd suggestion - make sure your memory multiplier is set to 2.00 when you're trying to increase your OC.

And your PSU sounds sufficient, but what graphics card are you running in that rig?


----------



## MrBiglund

The graphics card is an asus EAH3450 with 256 ram and pci e clock is locked to 100 in bios. Is this reboot issue i'm getting normal for this boards? Thanks.


----------



## njikolaj

@tkl.hui - I do the clear CMOS..

I take FSB to 330, memory multiplier to 2.40 (DDR2 on 792 MHz), and CPU Voltage to 1.3625.

I restarted and its ok.. so far... will see tomorrow...

There are some changes that I made today.. Before the> Graphic booster were on Fast, I change it to Auto, and memory multiplier were on 2.50 (so it was on 825 MHz). Maybe the memory dont like to be overclocked..








I keep you posted...

p.s: If it works... Can I try 400FSB? What do u think?


----------



## tkl.hui

I think you could definitely give 400 fsb a try. I'm thinking it might go even higher than that for dual cores. You might have to up the MCH and FSB voltage to reach higher fsb though. Glad to see its working well for you now.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:

Is this reboot issue i'm getting normal for this boards? Thanks.
Yer the reboot thing is quite a common thing with this board... with me it only happens if i take the plug out the wall when i switch it off. Then when i plug it back in and switch it on it comes on for 2 seconds then goes off for 2 - 3 seconds then comes back on and boots up fine.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Well, I'd certainly love to do that, but I don't have a Q9450, and I haven't seen anyone here with the DS3L that does have a Q9450... If you've got one, by all means share your results!









Hi SgtSpike,

I don't have a Q9450, but I do have a Q9300 that I am currently running at 400x7.5 = 3.0 GHz. at 1.18V.

I think that this chip has a lot more in it.

I was hesitating going higher because of temps, but someone told me that the 45nm aren't giving correct temps and RealTemp 2.5 is the best program to get accurate readings.

So, based on that and the fact that I am at such low CPU volts, I am going to crank my Q9300 up some more.

Attached you can see the high temps in HWMonitor and the lower temps in RealTemp.


----------



## MrBiglund

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Yer the reboot thing is quite a common thing with this board... with me it only happens if i take the plug out the wall when i switch it off. Then when i plug it back in and switch it on it comes on for 2 seconds then goes off for 2 - 3 seconds then comes back on and boots up fine.

Yeah, that's another time that it happens, if I either take out the plug, or switch it off from the psu switch, which i hardly every do. So, i guess i don't need to worry about getting a bad board







thanks for letting me know.


----------



## noobiee

Hi may i know is ep35-ds3l the same as p35-ds3l?

because i just bought this board and the bios is F4


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobiee* 
Hi may i know is ep35-ds3l the same as p35-ds3l?

because i just bought this board and the bios is F4

*No they are 2 different boards and the bios are not interchangable.*

You bought the EP35-dS3L? If so, then BIOS F4 is the latest one for it.
Click here---> http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Moth...ProductID=2778


----------



## noobiee

thanks for the reply,

how about the OC? is it the same as p35-ds3l?

i wanna oc it with e2180

currently [email protected] everything on stock.


----------



## njikolaj

@tkl.hui ..







When I started my comp today, it set back everything to factory settings... It looks like I cant go above 250 FSB...


----------



## MZ4Adam

Hey guys, quick question.. can someone tell me what manual voltage I should run with this board and an e8400 3.0Ghz chip to run at both 400 and 450mhz on the stock 9x multiplier? With the board set on auto the voltage looks way too high and is raising idle temps above 40-44c which isn't too good as far as I can tell.

Any information is GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobiee*


Hi may i know is ep35-ds3l the same as p35-ds3l?

because i just bought this board and the bios is F4


No, these are two different boards, but they look almost identical.

The only real difference that I saw was that the P35 uses 1066 RAM and the EP35 uses 1200 RAM. And of course, the bios are not interchangeable.

I would imagine that the EP35 overclocks as well as the P35.

P35-DS3L

EP35-DS3L

Pics of each board attached.

.


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *njikolaj*


@tkl.hui ..







When I started my comp today, it set back everything to factory settings... It looks like I cant go above 250 FSB...










Hi all. Mine does this also. I run 460FSB had to boost Vddr +0.3V and ran +0.1V on NB and MCH, brought Vcore to 1.350 (CPU-Z shows only 1.3Vcore +/- at this setting and all is ok) and got stable on prime95 36+ hrs, 10 pass memtest 1.7 w/o error. (E6550 @3.22GHz)

I only increased NB and MCH for stability, I never actually "had" to raise them at any point but other V did have to come up to get past errors.

But if I let it set overnight it will boot to black screen, reset bios defaults and boot again, dumping all speed but not V settings.

F7 bios

I NEVER unplug or switch off PSU and after a good boot with higher speed settings it stays all day. Stable, cool, restart till I'm blue in the face and even shut down for a few hours. EVERYTHING stays fine. But let it sit overnight powered down and it always resets.

I am preparing this for someone else. It's easy for me to apply saved profile each day and I never even shut my own PC off, but this is not acceptable for me to turn over to someone else.

I ran up V a little and changed memory clock here and there to see if it was a setting that was quite where GA wanted it but nothing has stopped this. I'm trying 462FSB now because this board seem to not like even #s like 400 or 450FSB, I dunno. This thing is so stable, strong and cool, I just don't get it.

Help?!


----------



## smokinbonz

Ive been having similiar things happen, maybe 1 out of 10 times when i turn the pc on the bios gets reset back to default. So after having some issues and trying other things , the last thing i did which has been sucessfull soo far is change my ram timing from 4-4-4-12 to 4-4-4-14. So far soo good.

Its really wierd cause i never had any other problems, i was thinking along the lines of maybe cold upon start up the bios see's the timings too tight or something or just cause the ram or something is physically cold. after the bios reset i usualy just re input the same settings but since i went fro -12 to the -14 i havent seen it happen yet


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


Ive been having similiar things happen, maybe 1 out of 10 times when i turn the pc on the bios gets reset back to default. So after having some issues and trying other things , the last thing i did which has been sucessfull soo far is change my ram timing from 4-4-4-12 to 4-4-4-14. So far soo good.

Its really wierd cause i never had any other problems, i was thinking along the lines of maybe cold upon start up the bios see's the timings too tight or something or just cause the ram or something is physically cold. after the bios reset i usualy just re input the same settings but since i went fro -12 to the -14 i havent seen it happen yet


definitely worth a try, MUCH THANX. I've been running my GSkills at the same timings you mentioned, I'll give -14 a go! I ran 2Tcmd rate and backed off to 3T but that didn't help, it also didn't seem to have much affect on my bandwidth either.


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MZ4Adam*


Hey guys, quick question.. can someone tell me what manual voltage I should run with this board and an e8400 3.0Ghz chip to run at both 400 and 450mhz on the stock 9x multiplier? With the board set on auto the voltage looks way too high and is raising idle temps above 40-44c which isn't too good as far as I can tell.

Any information is GREATLY appreciated!!!


You might put your system info in user CP for help and if you are concerned about temp you could mention which HSF you are running. Evidently Intel HSF from retail box is not very good, I popped a few bones for the AC freezer7 at newegg and am very happy (even though it was a little tricky to get mounted w/o F*ing up pins, it worked out fine in the end)

Can't help with e8400 but it seemed same to me and I dropped Vcore to 1.26 and the temp came way down but prime errored out instantly, I thought it was me.

Anyway I bumped bios (F7) to 1.35Vcore and everything was stable and cool (CPU-Z shows only 1.298-1.312 depending on what day it is...) 36+hrs on prime95 with 55C in 88degF room, runs in the 30s idle and usually 44-48C under load if room is not hot. (AC freezer7







)

This may not work for you but maybe it's a place to start.

I'm not running this CPU that hard at 3.22 (460FSB) but other posts I read of running 1.26V were to low for stability, so was 1.28. I got it to 1.3V (CPU-Z indications) and everything was A-Otay! And temps were way down from default.


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claytona* 
definitely worth a try, MUCH THANX. I've been running my GSkills at the same timings you mentioned, I'll give -14 a go! I ran 2Tcmd rate and backed off to 3T but that didn't help, it also didn't seem to have much affect on my bandwidth either.









I've seen a lot of gripes about this bios reset issue.

Is it bad form to quote yourself? going to -14 on the memory did not help me









I did not let it warm up this a.m. so I was able to duplicate the problem.

I have set everything back to 4-4-4-12 2T.

I did run across a more ******ed stability test that may help if any of you are also having the bios reset issue. Running XPSP2 (x86) with all updates. I just found that I could not resume from standby with all the settings I've been whining about. But I did get 36+ hrs stable from prime95 with those same settings. F7 bios using S-3 STR standby setting.

Lame maybe but simple.









I dropped my FSB from 460 to 440 and now I'm getting in and out of standby fine (excellent, actually).

I don't really need to eek out every last MHz in this case but I really figured I could get over 3.0GHz with this rig.

I need to deliver this this week but I'll see if I can verify and report. If it works I don't care if it IS lame...


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Hey everyone, not sure if this is the correct place to post this question, as I'm not sure if it's a motherboard problem, but here it is anyway:

First of all I seem to have an FSB hole from around 375-410FSB, and anything after about 425FSB will not boot even on 8x multi. I typically run at 3ghz (333x9), no problems at all. Over the past few days I've wanting to see if I could get a better OC, so the only real option for me is to go up slightly to 3.2/3.3 which I'm not too interested in, so I've been trying at 3.7, and 3.8.

I set the voltage in the bios for 3.7/3.8 to anywhere from 1.48 to 1.52. The temps seem to be ok, using Everest to read my temps, the cores are mid 30s to low 40s and cpu is low 30s. At stress, the cores go up to upper 50's.

The problem I am having, is that after about 30 seconds of stress testing (Prime), something kicks in and drops the multi down to 6. I have C1E, EIST, and TM2 all disabled in the bios. If stop stressing the chip then about a minute or two later it will return to 9x Multi.

An interesting thing to note: If I have TM2 enabled, then with CPUZ it will show the multiplier dropping. If TM2 is DISABLED, then it will NOT show the reduced multiplier and clock speed, however I have tested my computer with SuperPi, and can confirm that it does indeed still drop the multi, it simply doesn't show up in CPUZ. When I first boot up with 3.7/3.8 and run SuperPi I get about 13sec or 14sec 1M test. If I then proceed to prime for a minute, turn off prime go back to SuperPi, it will then be anywhere from 19sec to 22sec 1M test indicating that my CPU is indeed being limited.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

[other bios settings in case people may ask: 5-5-5-15 timings, G.Skill 800 Ram at 2.0V, PCI Freq 100, all other voltages I have left default, although I have tested them at .1 up to .3 seemingly with the same effect I am having now.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MZ4Adam* 
Hey guys, quick question.. can someone tell me what manual voltage I should run with this board and an e8400 3.0Ghz chip to run at both 400 and 450mhz on the stock 9x multiplier? With the board set on auto the voltage looks way too high and is raising idle temps above 40-44c which isn't too good as far as I can tell.

Any information is GREATLY appreciated!!!

I have my voltage set in BIOS @ 1.3 and CPU-Z showes it @ 1.26. Both my core temps are @ 40c-45c at idle. My FSB is at 445, the max voltage is 1.3625 and the max temp is 72c according to Intel.

Edit.. Intel spec sheet-->http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sspec=slapl


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrotherTheodore* 
Hey everyone, not sure if this is the correct place to post this question, as I'm not sure if it's a motherboard problem, but here it is anyway:

First of all I seem to have an FSB hole from around 375-410FSB, and anything after about 425FSB will not boot even on 8x multi. I typically run at 3ghz (333x9), no problems at all. Over the past few days I've wanting to see if I could get a better OC, so the only real option for me is to go up slightly to 3.2/3.3 which I'm not too interested in, so I've been trying at 3.7, and 3.8.

I set the voltage in the bios for 3.7/3.8 to anywhere from 1.48 to 1.52. The temps seem to be ok, using Everest to read my temps, the cores are mid 30s to low 40s and cpu is low 30s. At stress, the cores go up to upper 50's.

The problem I am having, is that after about 30 seconds of stress testing (Prime), something kicks in and drops the multi down to 6. I have C1E, EIST, and TM2 all disabled in the bios. If stop stressing the chip then about a minute or two later it will return to 9x Multi.

An interesting thing to note: If I have TM2 enabled, then with CPUZ it will show the multiplier dropping. If TM2 is DISABLED, then it will NOT show the reduced multiplier and clock speed, however I have tested my computer with SuperPi, and can confirm that it does indeed still drop the multi, it simply doesn't show up in CPUZ. When I first boot up with 3.7/3.8 and run SuperPi I get about 13sec or 14sec 1M test. If I then proceed to prime for a minute, turn off prime go back to SuperPi, it will then be anywhere from 19sec to 22sec 1M test indicating that my CPU is indeed being limited.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

[other bios settings in case people may ask: 5-5-5-15 timings, G.Skill 800 Ram at 2.0V, PCI Freq 100, all other voltages I have left default, although I have tested them at .1 up to .3 seemingly with the same effect I am having now.

3.7/3.8 is kind of high to shoot for on a Q6600 so quickly. I'm pretty sure you're going to need some extra FSB and MCH voltage to run a FSB of 400+ on a quad.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MosIncredible* 
3.7/3.8 is kind of high to shoot for on a Q6600 so quickly. I'm pretty sure you're going to need some extra FSB and MCH voltage to run a FSB of 400+ on a quad.

I have tried the FSB, MCH, and PCI voltage all from .1 to .3 and it doesn't change my problem, my processor still drops after about a minute, it seems as if TM2 isn't disabling or something..


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrotherTheodore* 
I have tried the FSB, MCH, and PCI voltage all from .1 to .3 and it doesn't change my problem, my processor still drops after about a minute, it seems as if TM2 isn't disabling or something..

Ah, I read your last statement wrong. You tried clearing the CMOS?


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MosIncredible* 
3.7/3.8 is kind of high to shoot for on a Q6600 so quickly. I'm pretty sure you're going to need some extra FSB and MCH voltage to run a FSB of 400+ on a quad.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MosIncredible* 
Ah, I read your last statement wrong. You tried clearing the CMOS?

No haven't ever cleared the CMOS since I got this board, does clearing CMOS help with a problem of this type or FSB hole type problems? Also, I have been updating my bios whenever a new one comes out, hoping I can OC better, but to no avail...I have F8b right now I think.


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrotherTheodore* 
No haven't ever cleared the CMOS since I got this board, does clearing CMOS help with a problem of this type or FSB hole type problems? Also, I have been updating my bios whenever a new one comes out, hoping I can OC better, but to no avail...I have F8b right now I think.

I was trying to find out the reasoning behind the multi dropping after a minute of priming. Don't expect it to change a FSB hole problem.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrotherTheodore* 
No haven't ever cleared the CMOS since I got this board, does clearing CMOS help with a problem of this type or FSB hole type problems? Also, I have been updating my bios whenever a new one comes out, hoping I can OC better, but to no avail...I have F8b right now I think.

I'm having the same multiplier problem as you. There is F8f BIOS out now on the Gigabyte site. PM me if you find a solution to the problem.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
I'm having the same multiplier problem as you. There is F8f BIOS out now on the Gigabyte site. PM me if you find a solution to the problem.

Hey, I actually mistyped/misremembered my bios revision, it is in fact the F version. I actually googled my symptoms yesterday and found some of your posts about it. Thats kind of what prompted me to come back to overclock.net


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Well, I'd certainly love to do that, but I don't have a Q9450, and I haven't seen anyone here with the DS3L that does have a Q9450... If you've got one, by all means share your results!









I have a QX9650 on it right now & it's stable as hell at 3.8GHz... Since I haven't played with a Gigabyte board since my A64-2500+, i'm trying to get used to it.

I did have it clocked as high as 4.3GHz, but froze up after about 2 minutes of stress. I know I need more volts, but I really don't wanna fry any of this equipment.

I did update the BIOS to F8f & this is a revision 2 board I got from Newegg on the $50 Open Box deal.


----------



## BrotherTheodore

just cleared cmos and problem persists, think i may just leave it at 3.0ghz, would prob get a new board if i wanted higher.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi guys and gals,

Im new to overclocking and i would just like to ask a quick question about vdrop, i hear you all going on about it all the time.

When my processor is idle its getting 1.39V but when i put a load on it the voltage goes down to 1.36V.... Is that the Vdrop or have i got a problem ???

Does it do that with you aswell ????

Thanks


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrotherTheodore*


Hey everyone, not sure if this is the correct place to post this question, as I'm not sure if it's a motherboard problem, but here it is anyway:

First of all I seem to have an FSB hole from around 375-410FSB, and anything after about 425FSB will not boot even on 8x multi. I typically run at 3ghz (333x9), no problems at all. Over the past few days I've wanting to see if I could get a better OC, so the only real option for me is to go up slightly to 3.2/3.3 which I'm not too interested in, so I've been trying at 3.7, and 3.8.

I set the voltage in the bios for 3.7/3.8 to anywhere from 1.48 to 1.52. The temps seem to be ok, using Everest to read my temps, the cores are mid 30s to low 40s and cpu is low 30s. At stress, the cores go up to upper 50's.

The problem I am having, is that after about 30 seconds of stress testing (Prime), something kicks in and drops the multi down to 6. I have C1E, EIST, and TM2 all disabled in the bios. If stop stressing the chip then about a minute or two later it will return to 9x Multi.

An interesting thing to note: If I have TM2 enabled, then with CPUZ it will show the multiplier dropping. If TM2 is DISABLED, then it will NOT show the reduced multiplier and clock speed, however I have tested my computer with SuperPi, and can confirm that it does indeed still drop the multi, it simply doesn't show up in CPUZ. When I first boot up with 3.7/3.8 and run SuperPi I get about 13sec or 14sec 1M test. If I then proceed to prime for a minute, turn off prime go back to SuperPi, it will then be anywhere from 19sec to 22sec 1M test indicating that my CPU is indeed being limited.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

[other bios settings in case people may ask: 5-5-5-15 timings, G.Skill 800 Ram at 2.0V, PCI Freq 100, all other voltages I have left default, although I have tested them at .1 up to .3 seemingly with the same effect I am having now.


Hey Bro, I've been fighting a slightly different issue but I can attest to this board supporting a much higher FSB than you are running.

My bet is that we are finding limits that are just past the limits of the GSkill 800ddr. I think these CPUs are capable of much more than what you or I are throwing at them and I bet you can at least get 3.4 or 3.6 all day if your chips are even close to on par with what everyone else has. I got 36+hrs prime95 error free with 460FSB with +.1 on FSB and MCH just for stability, doesn't appear I actually needed to do that but 460 is WAY higher than default 333FSB for my case)

I'd like to see a bios for this board that allowed a memory divider BELOW 1:1. I like the memory fine (mine are NQ model, also 5-5-5-15 3T, but I'm running it at 4-4-4-12 2T) but I don't think they'll run much over 900 w/o putting a lot of V (over 2.1) to them. (I was good at 920 but at 950, 1080 and 1104 I consistently got errors in memtest86 1.7; I am trying to keep this rig cool and quiet so I won't go as high with the V as some of the guys here with high powered cooling.)

Regardless of timings I found I could not get more than 9 passes without error until I kicked voltage up to 2.1, then errors went away. In my search to eek some more out of this memory (so I could up the FSB, my only way to get CPU over 3GHz due to locked 7X multi on cheap cpu) I emailed the GSkill USA rep and he responded within a day (nice!) and while he really said nada about the sub-timings HE DID SAY 2.1V IS OKAY on these chips. I bet just going to 2.1V on the DDR will help you. my 2 cents

now if I could just get settings to stay in bios after I shut it down for the night...


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Hi guys and gals,

Im new to overclocking and i would just like to ask a quick question about vdrop, i hear you all going on about it all the time.

When my processor is idle its getting 1.39V but when i put a load on it the voltage goes down to 1.36V.... Is that the Vdrop or have i got a problem ???

Does it do that with you aswell ????

Thanks










Thats normal its just vdrop due to the CPU being under load.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Thats normal its just vdrop due to the CPU being under load.


Thanks mate


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Hi guys and gals,

Im new to overclocking and i would just like to ask a quick question about vdrop, i hear you all going on about it all the time.

When my processor is idle its getting 1.39V but when i put a load on it the voltage goes down to 1.36V.... Is that the Vdrop or have i got a problem ???

Does it do that with you aswell ????

Thanks










vdroop is caused the board and its pretty bad my cpu in bios is 1.4875 and in cpuz under load its 1.424. vdrop is a little different and that is normal because it is caused by the cpu


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Hi guys and gals,

Im new to overclocking and i would just like to ask a quick question about vdrop, i hear you all going on about it all the time.

When my processor is idle its getting 1.39V but when i put a load on it the voltage goes down to 1.36V.... Is that the Vdrop or have i got a problem ???

Does it do that with you aswell ????

Thanks










I could not find it in this thread with a little searching but it's been said before.

Vdrop is the voltage difference you get from BIOS to Windows Idle
Vdroop is the voltage difference you get from idle to load

Sounds like you are experiencing vdroop.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

Ive overclock my cpu upto 3.4GHz, it was at 3.2GHz I had to up to voltage quite a bit to get stable, at 3.2GHz I was running stock voltage but now for 3.4GHz im at 1.39V after vdrop.

Question is do these temps look ok for my max load or would I be better off stickng with 3.2GHz and cooler temps ? I mostly game so would the extra 200MHz be worth it ?



Thanks


----------



## PGT96AJT

My Q6600 G0 was the same as yours. Stock voltage to 3.2 then significant voltage increase to get to 3.4 and 3.6. I thought it wasn't worth the extra heat so I kept it at 3.2 since I didn't think it was worth the extra 200-400mhz. Idles between 28 and 30 and loads out to 46-49 (23 ambient). Nice safe temps to run 24/7 with.


----------



## varione

Having temp problems. My Q6600 idles between 40-43 at stock speed and voltage. I have one 120mm intake fan on the front of the case (i replaced the stock fan), a stock 120mm fan on the back blowing out, zalman 9500 which i just remounted with AS5 last weekend, and a 80mm fan i rigged up on one of the side vents blowing out of the case.

Not sure what else to do, I replaced fans, rigged up another fan, and remounted the cpu cooler. Just cannot seem to get the temps down at all. Remounting the HSF with AS5 did nothing for my idle temp but reduced my load temps to 55 from 57-58. Seems there should be no reason for a Q6600 to run this hot at stock settings.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *varione* 
Having temp problems. My Q6600 idles between 40-43 at stock speed and voltage. I have one 120mm intake fan on the front of the case (i replaced the stock fan), a stock 120mm fan on the back blowing out, zalman 9500 which i just remounted with AS5 last weekend, and a 80mm fan i rigged up on one of the side vents blowing out of the case.

Not sure what else to do, I replaced fans, rigged up another fan, and remounted the cpu cooler. Just cannot seem to get the temps down at all. Remounting the HSF with AS5 did nothing for my idle temp but reduced my load temps to 55 from 57-58. Seems there should be no reason for a Q6600 to run this hot at stock settings.

I think the 9500 is a little inadequate for a quad. I was running one on mine until could find the bracket for my big typhoon. Thankfully I have good case airflow (4 120mm fans, 2 92mm and 1 250mm). It would hit 60C at stock voltage (1.325) and at 3.2ghz.


----------



## MosIncredible

^^ True statement. I hate my Zalman 9700 and wish I never bought it.


----------



## ZDarryl

Well, I have a mild overclock on my Q9300(2.5GHz Stock) and my EVGA 8800GTS 512MB (670/972/1674 Stock)

FSB=415 Mhz x 7.5 = 3.113 GHz = 24.5% OC
VCore = 1.20
8800GTS 512MB Core=775Mhz(16% OC), Memory=1000Mhz (3% OC), Shader=1936(16% OC)

3DMark06 = 14,549

GPU-Z Validation 775/1000/1936


----------



## mcj3671

I would like some help.
Q6600 vid 1.3250V 1.44V full load 1.50V idle 40c idle 66c full load
4gigs OCZ 6400 5-5-5-15 / 4-4-4-12 2.10V
PSU Ultra V series 600 been told its crap
HSF Tuniq Tower 120 
Stock bios havent flashed it yet.
Im not sure what other info you might need to help me out.
I would like to get 3.6GHZ stable. I can boot in to windows at 3.6 and can even get through 3dmark 6 and score 15000 points. But when i try to run prime 95 or OCCT I either blue screen or it reboots. Any help would be great. I can get 100% stable at 3.5GHz. It dont think my ram can handle it or my power suply is just craping out on me.
any help would be great


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj3671*


I would like some help.
Q6600 vid 1.3250V 1.44V full load 1.50V idle 40c idle 66c full load
4gigs OCZ 6400 5-5-5-15 / 4-4-4-12 2.10V
PSU Ultra V series 600 been told its crap
HSF Tuniq Tower 120 
Stock bios havent flashed it yet.
Im not sure what other info you might need to help me out.
I would like to get 3.6GHZ stable. I can boot in to windows at 3.6 and can even get through 3dmark 6 and score 15000 points. But when i try to run prime 95 or OCCT I either blue screen or it reboots. Any help would be great. I can get 100% stable at 3.5GHz. It dont think my ram can handle it or my power suply is just craping out on me.
any help would be great


ok. You'll need to raise your North Bridge (MCH) +0.1v or +0.2v. Same with the FSB. And check the rating on your RAM. If it's rated to run at 2.1 then raise it +0.3v because this board defaults to 1.8v. That should help get you past the wall. ~JadeMiner~

P.S. You can fill out your system details by clicking up top on User CP


----------



## djakon999

hello, maybe someone tried to flash GA-EP35-DS3L bios to this motherboard? they look same layout.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djakon999*


hello, maybe someone tried to flash GA-EP35-DS3L bios to this motherboard? they look same layout.


Why would anybody want to do that? There does not seem to be a problem with the current BIOS offerings.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MosIncredible*


^^ True statement. I hate my Zalman 9700 and wish I never bought it.


I don't know about you but I get great temps from my zalman 9700. A lot of people swear by them but everybody is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## djakon999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
Why would anybody want to do that? There does not seem to be a problem with the current BIOS offerings.

because, with EP35-DS3L bios you can use:
Memory typeDual Channel, DDR2 (1200)/1066/800/667
FSB(1600)/1333/1066/800
GIGABYTE Dynamic Energy Saver(DES)


----------



## Sumgai

I finally got mine from UPS yesterday, and I'm super excited to get it up and running. Does anyone know right off hand what the main differences are between the Rev 1.0 and 2.0?

I've got the 2.0 board, with an E2200 and I plan on overclocking, hopefully to 3.0GHz+ with any luck. Is there a particular BIOS version that works best with that CPU or should I just go with what's on the disc and see where I end up?

I'll prbably have this system running stock for at least a couple weeks to break it in, run Prime95 etc. and make sure it's rock solid before I start upping voltages. Any info is appreciated; I'm happy to have joined the ranks of the many satisfied DS3L owners and looking forward to see what this puppy is capable of.


----------



## djakon999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sumgai* 
I finally got mine from UPS yesterday, and I'm super excited to get it up and running. Does anyone know right off hand what the main differences are between the Rev 1.0 and 2.0?

I've got the 2.0 board, with an E2200 and I plan on overclocking, hopefully to 3.0GHz+ with any luck. Is there a particular BIOS version that works best with that CPU or should I just go with what's on the disc and see where I end up?

I'll prbably have this system running stock for at least a couple weeks to break it in, run Prime95 etc. and make sure it's rock solid before I start upping voltages. Any info is appreciated; I'm happy to have joined the ranks of the many satisfied DS3L owners and looking forward to see what this puppy is capable of.

rev 2.0 has 2 more usb ports


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sumgai* 
I finally got mine from UPS yesterday, and I'm super excited to get it up and running. Does anyone know right off hand what the main differences are between the Rev 1.0 and 2.0?

I've got the 2.0 board, with an E2200 and I plan on overclocking, hopefully to 3.0GHz+ with any luck. Is there a particular BIOS version that works best with that CPU or should I just go with what's on the disc and see where I end up?

I'll prbably have this system running stock for at least a couple weeks to break it in, run Prime95 etc. and make sure it's rock solid before I start upping voltages. Any info is appreciated; I'm happy to have joined the ranks of the many satisfied DS3L owners and looking forward to see what this puppy is capable of.

Rev 1.0 has 4 rear USB ports and 4x2 internal USB headers = 12 total USB
Rev 2.0 has 6 rear USB ports and 3x2 internal USB headers = 12 total USB

Look at the Gigabyte site under CPU Support List and it will list what bios for your CPU. Says F2 for E2200


----------



## mcj3671

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
ok. You'll need to raise your North Bridge (MCH) +0.1v or +0.2v. Same with the FSB. And check the rating on your RAM. If it's rated to run at 2.1 then raise it +0.3v because this board defaults to 1.8v. That should help get you past the wall. ~JadeMiner~

P.S. You can fill out your system details by clicking up top on User CP

Ok ill do that and let you know what happens.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I can't believe how popular this board and its kin have gotten. Possibly the most popular board since I have been coming around. Glad to have gotten one myself.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:

Now, this other behaviour i'm getting from this board is that once in a while, say, every 3rd or 4th reboot from windows, the computer completely shuts off while rebooting, but turns back on, meaning it reboots fine but you could call it a hard reboot, this doesn't happen all the time only maybe after 3-5 reboots. Is this behavior normal for this board? It doesn't seem to affect my overclock or stability in windows, and it always start up again after it shuts off completely during a reboot
This was happening to me, i emailed Gigabyte and they told me to press the reset button. So i switched it off and pressed the reset button and when i switced it back on the reeboot issue was gone and its been fine since.


----------



## mcj3671

Can any one help me with SiSoft Sandra. Im not sure how to read the results.
Im not sure what this means.
Multi Media Int x8 iSSSE3 383000iit/s
Multi Media Float x8 iSSE2 298725fit/s

Windows Experiance Index 5.9

Performance vs. Speed
Processor(s) Power 147.85W
Multi Media Int x8 iSSSE3 107.74iit/s/MHz
Multi Media Float x8 iSSE2 84.03fit/s/MHz

Performance Test Status
Run ID Intel(R) Core(TM) Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4C,3.56GHz, @x 4MB L2, 1.58GHZ FSB)
Platform Compliance X64


----------



## davenjen

Hi everyone..My first time posting here. hopefully this is the right spot for this question.
I am buying everything for my new system now and have decided on this board with this memory: CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB)DDR2 800 TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX. Right now i have the 2 sticks but want 2 more later on.
I have read some reviews where certain cpu heatsink/fans would cross over the ram modules causing problems with tall ram. Anyone help me with what cpu cooler to get?

Other info on new build.
Antec 900 case. (can the heatsink be turned to flow air out of top?)
GA-p35-ds3l
q6600 g0
thermaltake 850 psu
corsair xms2 6400c5dhx 4gig
evga 9800gtx 512

Thank you so much in advance!! I have read way to many reviews contradicting eachother. Would love to hear from people that own this board..epecially with the antec 900 case.

David


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davenjen* 
Hi everyone..My first time posting here. hopefully this is the right spot for this question.
I am buying everything for my new system now and have decided on this board with this memory: CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB)DDR2 800 TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX. Right now i have the 2 sticks but want 2 more later on.
I have read some reviews where certain cpu heatsink/fans would cross over the ram modules causing problems with tall ram. Anyone help me with what cpu cooler to get?

Other info on new build.
Antec 900 case. (can the heatsink be turned to flow air out of top?)
GA-p35-ds3l
q6600 g0
thermaltake 850 psu
corsair xms2 6400c5dhx 4gig
evga 9800gtx 512

Thank you so much in advance!! I have read way to many reviews contradicting eachother. Would love to hear from people that own this board..epecially with the antec 900 case.

David

Hi david,

I have a Scythe Mine Rev B and its great, Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme(TRUE), Tuniq Tower 120, Big Typhoon VX or if on a budget Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro 7.

Any of those coolers will work perfect with this board... Hope that helps










Edit... You would deffo be ok with the Scythe as it doesn't cross over the ram slots


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi guys,

I want to flash my 8800GT BIOS as i want to alter the fan settings because rivatuner forgets my fan profiles every couple of days and i have to re-enter them.

i want to change the fan settings using NiBiTor.v3.9 then save the new bios and copy it to my usb stick and use nvflash to flash it, what do you think ???

Do you think it is safe to do this or will i end up with a dead GPU ?

Thanks


----------



## davenjen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Hi david,

I have a Scythe Mine Rev B and its great, Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme(TRUE), Tuniq Tower 120, Big Typhoon VX or if on a budget Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro 7.

Any of those coolers will work perfect with this board... Hope that helps










Edit... You would deffo be ok with the Scythe as it doesn't cross over the ram slots

Thans for the quick reply! I cant find that sythe on newegg. I have looked at the arctic cooler freezer pro 7 as it is very cheap but many on the reviews section said they couldnt use dimm 1 because of the size. Does anyone have any pictures of what heatsink they use with their ds3l?
Thanks again!!

David


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Not sure if this has been posted in this thread or not, but I just saw this elsewhere and figured I would share.

Pencil Volt MOD and Hard Volt MOD to limit the Vdroop for this board.

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347

Edit: Disregard this, it has been awhile since I have seen the first page of this monstrous thread and it is on there already at the bottom.


----------



## Gauvenator

Is it worth $10 to get the solid capacitor version?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128337


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davenjen* 
Thans for the quick reply! I cant find that sythe on newegg. I have looked at the arctic cooler freezer pro 7 as it is very cheap but many on the reviews section said they couldnt use dimm 1 because of the size. Does anyone have any pictures of what heatsink they use with their ds3l?
Thanks again!!

David

I am using a Zalman 9500A LED. I have pics of it on my board at home. I will try to post them tonight when I get home.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
Is it worth $10 to get the solid capacitor version?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128337

I didn't realize they had 2 versions of this board like that. Why wouldn't they both be All Solid Capacitors?


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
Is it worth $10 to get the solid capacitor version?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128337

They both have solid capacitors according to Gigabytes SITE

The D in DS3L means DURABLE which means All Solid Capacitors.

The EP35 looks like an improved P35, just don't know if it actually is better? Lots of track record on the P35 here.......

It is interesting that Newegg has raised the price of the P35 by $10, they must notice that everyone loves this board!!! It has been $89.99 for quite some time......


----------



## Turnoz

just got it for a friend.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turnoz* 
just got it for a friend.

????????????????????????????????????


----------



## KipH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
They both have solid capacitors according to Gigabytes SITE

The D in DS3L means DURABLE which means All Solid Capacitors.

The EP35 looks like an improved P35, just don't know if it actually is better? ......

The D is for durable but the E is for Energy savings. It is supposed to be optimized for and have dohickies that save you power. Don't we all turn off the power saving features to OC better









My ? is: What is the best bios for my setup? Thanks


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davenjen* 
Hi everyone..My first time posting here. hopefully this is the right spot for this question.
I am buying everything for my new system now and have decided on this board with this memory: CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB)DDR2 800 TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX. Right now i have the 2 sticks but want 2 more later on.
I have read some reviews where certain cpu heatsink/fans would cross over the ram modules causing problems with tall ram. Anyone help me with what cpu cooler to get?

Other info on new build.
Antec 900 case. (can the heatsink be turned to flow air out of top?)
GA-p35-ds3l
q6600 g0
thermaltake 850 psu
corsair xms2 6400c5dhx 4gig
evga 9800gtx 512

Thank you so much in advance!! I have read way to many reviews contradicting eachother. Would love to hear from people that own this board..epecially with the antec 900 case.

David

*I have this heatsink, it had good reviews and works great.
You can only face it to blow out the back of the case.
The fan will not obstruct any ram slots. I have the Antec SLK3700AMB case.*
Heat sink here-->http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233001
Case here--->http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129122


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
I am using a Zalman 9500A LED. I have pics of it on my board at home. I will try to post them tonight when I get home.

Here are some pics of my mobo with the Zalman 9500A, as well as the 40mm fan on my NB Cooler


----------



## ZDarryl

Hey Guys,

I just put together the attached Excel Spreadsheet with the Bios Options for this board.

I pulled all of the info from my Rev 2.0 Manual that I had electronically, so I could cut and paste it into the spreadsheet to make it easy.

I haven't confirmed that I have all of the options yet, nor have I input my actual settings yet.
I would really appreciate it if the veterans of this board would input their settings into the spreadsheet and reattached it for everyone else's use.

I think this will make it easier to show what settings to disable etc, instead of only stating a few items in each post.

NOTE:
This spreadsheet doesn't show the advanced MIT setting options because the manual doesn't list them. Please add them to your copy before you reattach it to this thread. I will update the original once I get home and look at my bios to get the options.

Do the different revisions of this board have different options??????

If so, we will need to add the Bios Revision to the title of the spreadsheet.

*In the end, almost everyone will have the same settings disabled etc, the only differences will be voltages, FSB, memory timings, etc, and I can add people's individual settings to the bottom of the spreadsheet, for reference.*

Hope you guys enjoy this?? If so, rep me.

Thx

ZDarryl


----------



## onlycodered

For anyone who's interested, I found a great way to mount a 50mm fan on my northbridge heatsink. Also, the stock TIM is pretty thick, which is probably why some people aren't able to POST at high FSB. http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...e-fan-tim.html


----------



## NP2H

+REP to the last two posts, great contributions to the thread.

Also, some of the MIT settings are included in the first post that I made, I believe.


----------



## pectin

Based on the excellent reviews from all of you. Problem is I am cheap and have an existing Pentium D 930 and would like to use it if possible... but I got a GSkill 1066 DDR2 memory from newegg. What do I need to do to get this Processor working with the memory. I emailed Gigabyte.. they said I need to overclock the Memory.. but I thought the memory is already so fast. [btw I am not really an overclocker type].. what do I need to do to get the Processor which is a 800 fsb to work with a 1066 memory DDR2 ?? Advise.


----------



## redalert

I have gskill 1066 memory myself if I remember correctly it set itself to 1066mhz but not the default timings(5-7-7-15 I think is what the board set it to). What does cpu-z say your memory is set at?


----------



## pectin

It says on the Box CL 5-5-5-15. 2.0-2.1v is that correct. Do I need to reset the Mobo to a different speed?


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pectin* 
It says on the Box CL 5-5-5-15. 2.0-2.1v is that correct. Do I need to reset the Mobo to a different speed?

yes. you need to raise the DDR2 +0.3v. The board defaults to 1.8v


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pectin*


Based on the excellent reviews from all of you. Problem is I am cheap and have an existing Pentium D 930 and would like to use it if possible... but I got a GSkill 1066 DDR2 memory from newegg. What do I need to do to get this Processor working with the memory. I emailed Gigabyte.. they said I need to overclock the Memory.. but I thought the memory is already so fast. [btw I am not really an overclocker type].. what do I need to do to get the Processor which is a 800 fsb to work with a 1066 memory DDR2 ?? Advise.


*Go into the Bios, toggle down to MIT and set the ram to 800.
What have you tried yet? will it boot?*


----------



## mcj3671

whats a good north bridge cooler for GA-P35-DS3L with a Tuniq Tower 120 I have it blowing to the back of the case. there is no room to put a fan on top of it. I just figured out that its getting very hot and making my computer reboot while running prime95. I cant get past 3.56GHZ. I did the volt mod and still need to add a few more lines to reduce the voltage drop a little bit more. Im just wondering if it can be the ram causing the problem. Any way any help would be great.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj3671*


whats a good north bridge cooler for GA-P35-DS3L with a Tuniq Tower 120.


I have this comming, might be here today but dont know if it will fit with a Tuniq tower 120. 
Click--->http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thhrchco1.html

If you need to offset it, you could try this----> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thhrsl.html

Or you could try this, perfect for mothers day...LOL.--->http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Zalma...oductDetail.do


----------



## mcj3671

i think that may be a little bit too tall its 105mm tall and thats about 4.13 inches ill have to get a ruler out and measure it but i think its too tall and the one with the off set looks like it can work but will have to be turnd so the off set is facing the video card and im not sure if i will interfere with the pcie slot. and if its turn any other way it will have the same problem as the first with no off set. The last one just looks like it might do about as good a job as the original stock heat sink.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
I guess I should update my sig rig huh,but no I'm just installed a q6600 on this board and I'm only getting 2 cores recognized. Don't know what the problem is I even upgraded the BIOS. Anyone ?


Is Vista set for Performance mode under System and Maintenance / Power Options?


----------



## Mercyflush64

I had a strange problem start with my computer yesterday I can't figure out what the culprit is. In the bios setting I would always set the PCI slot to 100 from the base auto setting. Yesterday I turned on my computer and it turned off and restarted as if I changed a bios setting. I then checked my bios and the PCI reset itself to auto. OK, strange. So I reset it and same thing, went back into bios after a restart and same thing goes on. I set it again and this time I get no video at all. Dead as a doorknob my card goes and dies on me after 32 days of service.

I tried it all, re-seating the card, changing PCI-E cables so I finally swapped out my old 7600gt and bang, I get video. I had recently installed the Zalman cooler but only yesterday decided to try the controller on it instead of going straight to the MB power connector. When I turned the controller down during a restart it rebooted my computer, unless it just happened to be the same time the bios would have done it so I yanked it out, then is when I noticed my card was dead.

Today with the 7600gt in there the bios rebooted once on a restart and reset the PCI to auto after I forced the 100 setting. I can't figure out what the issue is on a computer that was running stable until I installed that fan controller that came with my Zalman but I don't see how that could be the culprit.

Also on a super strange side note, the night before the first weird startup yesterday and I made a reboot into Windows I noticed that I was missing off my system the email, media player and a couple of other microsoft programs.

Has anyone else had this PCI reset problem? (Hoping it was the video card I RMA and not the MB)


----------



## smokinbonz

Anyone have issues with usb devices at all ?? Ive been running into some issues. For example i spent an hour or so organizing itunes, then i plugged my ipod in.... Immediately my monitor shut off and within about 10 seconds the song that was playing begain to shudder or more like a 1 sec loop. So i turned the pc off by holding the power button . A few weeks ago i plugged a digital camera in and the same thing. monitor turned off and i was dead in the water at that point. Turned it off again with the power button.

So i dunno whats goin on , curious if anyone else has had similar issues. I checked for a new video driver idk but it looks like there has not been another release since December. Any ideas let me know Thanks


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


Anyone have issues with usb devices at all ?? Ive been running into some issues. For example i spent an hour or so organizing itunes, then i plugged my ipod in.... Immediately my monitor shut off and within about 10 seconds the song that was playing begain to shudder or more like a 1 sec loop. So i turned the pc off by holding the power button . A few weeks ago i plugged a digital camera in and the same thing. monitor turned off and i was dead in the water at that point. Turned it off again with the power button.

So i dunno whats goin on , curious if anyone else has had similar issues. I checked for a new video driver idk but it looks like there has not been another release since December. Any ideas let me know Thanks


Do you have SP1 installed? Just wondering if that could be the cause of my issues as well. My problems started after I installed it.


----------



## wiggy2k7

hi all,

im trying to boot from my flash drive using the methods on this page,,,

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/3295...ml#post3836259

but i cant get it to boot, in the boot menu what do i select to boot ftom my flash ??? there are usb fdd, usb zip, usb hdd, usb cdrom... ive tried usb hdd but it didnt work, any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## itsernst

Hey guys,
I have read through many of these posts, but there are too many to go through them all. I have a couple of questions and i hope someone could help; I am very advanced with computers (net. engineer), but OCin is totally different.

My setup is:

Gigabyte P35 DS3
4GB Mushkin DDR2-6400
Intel Q6660
Freezone CoolIT CPU Cooler
1TB HDD 
Sapphire HD3870 VGA
Thermaltake 700W PSU

Now, i can overclock my processor to 2.7GHZ @ 1.2625V
I do not have to change any other settings and it runs well underload; The problem is when i try to bump it up anymore, it becomes unstable. If someone has a similar rig, and could give me some advice of what others to bump up i would appreciate it!!! I have tried just bumping up a couple of mhz and it becomes unstable.

I have tried upping several different variations but to no avail.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itsernst*


Hey guys,
I have read through many of these posts, but there are too many to go through them all. I have a couple of questions and i hope someone could help; I am very advanced with computers (net. engineer), but OCin is totally different.

My setup is:

Gigabyte P35 DS3
4GB Mushkin DDR2-6400
Intel Q6660
Freezone CoolIT CPU Cooler
1TB HDD 
Sapphire HD3870 VGA
Thermaltake 700W PSU

Now, i can overclock my processor to 2.7GHZ @ 1.2625V
I do not have to change any other settings and it runs well underload; The problem is when i try to bump it up anymore, it becomes unstable. If someone has a similar rig, and could give me some advice of what others to bump up i would appreciate it!!! I have tried just bumping up a couple of mhz and it becomes unstable.

I have tried upping several different variations but to no avail.


Have you set your RAM:FSB divider to 1:1 ??? and also have you tried upping the CPU voltage ? although voltage shouldn't be a problem at 2.7GHz as i can take my q6600 to 3.2GHz on stock voltage. What speed/voltage is your ram running at when your cpu is at 2.7 ???

What variations have you tried ?.. a little more info would help


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64* 
I had a strange problem start with my computer yesterday I can't figure out what the culprit is. In the bios setting I would always set the PCI slot to 100 from the base auto setting. Yesterday I turned on my computer and it turned off and restarted as if I changed a bios setting. I then checked my bios and the PCI reset itself to auto. OK, strange. So I reset it and same thing, went back into bios after a restart and same thing goes on. I set it again and this time I get no video at all. Dead as a doorknob my card goes and dies on me after 32 days of service.

I tried it all, re-seating the card, changing PCI-E cables so I finally swapped out my old 7600gt and bang, I get video. I had recently installed the Zalman cooler but only yesterday decided to try the controller on it instead of going straight to the MB power connector. When I turned the controller down during a restart it rebooted my computer, unless it just happened to be the same time the bios would have done it so I yanked it out, then is when I noticed my card was dead.

Today with the 7600gt in there the bios rebooted once on a restart and reset the PCI to auto after I forced the 100 setting. I can't figure out what the issue is on a computer that was running stable until I installed that fan controller that came with my Zalman but I don't see how that could be the culprit.

Also on a super strange side note, the night before the first weird startup yesterday and I made a reboot into Windows I noticed that I was missing off my system the email, media player and a couple of other microsoft programs.

Has anyone else had this PCI reset problem? (Hoping it was the video card I RMA and not the MB)

*It may be a long shot but have you set your "initial display first" up in the Advanced BIOS Features tab?

Init Display First
Specifies the first initiation of the monitor display from the installed PCI graphics card or the PCI Express graphics card.
PCI Sets the PCI graphics card as the first display. (Default)
PEG Sets the PCI Express graphics card as the first display

Just a thought







*


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itsernst*


Hey guys,
I have read through many of these posts, but there are too many to go through them all. I have a couple of questions and i hope someone could help; I am very advanced with computers (net. engineer), but OCin is totally different.

My setup is:

Gigabyte P35 DS3
4GB Mushkin DDR2-6400
Intel Q6660
Freezone CoolIT CPU Cooler
1TB HDD 
Sapphire HD3870 VGA
Thermaltake 700W PSU

Now, i can overclock my processor to 2.7GHZ @ 1.2625V
I do not have to change any other settings and it runs well underload; The problem is when i try to bump it up anymore, it becomes unstable. If someone has a similar rig, and could give me some advice of what others to bump up i would appreciate it!!! I have tried just bumping up a couple of mhz and it becomes unstable.

I have tried upping several different variations but to no avail.



*I second the notion than it could be your memory multiplier holding you back.

System Memory Multiplier (SPD)
Allows you to set the system memory multiplier. Options are dependent on CPU FSB settings. Auto sets memory multiplier according to memory SPD data. (Default: Auto) <--- Change to 1:1

Memory Frequency (Mhz)
The first memory frequency value is the normal operating frequency of the memory being used....(try to get them both as close as possible 800 to start out with.)The second is the memory frequency that is automatically adjusted according to the CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) and System Memory Multiplier settings.

You can also kick up the ram voltage 0.1v at a time but not over 0.3v for your brand of ram.

DDR2 OverVoltage Control
Allows you to set memory voltage.
Normal Supplies the memory voltage as required. (Default)
+0.1V ~ +0.7V Increases memory voltage by 0.1V to 0.7V at 0.1V increment.
Note: Increasing memory voltage may result in damage to the memory.*


----------



## Retrospekt

E1200 at 3.0ghz. 1.5v vcore, 375fsb, 8x multiplier. 24.00s superpi.

Any advice on getting this cpu higher? I have tried upping dram voltage to +.2, mch to +.3, and fsb to +.3. Nothing did it.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


E1200 at 3.0ghz. 1.5v vcore, 375fsb, 8x multiplier. 24.00s superpi.

Any advice on getting this cpu higher? I have tried upping dram voltage to +.2, mch to +.3, and fsb to +.3. Nothing did it.


From what ive read the the e1200 top out right there. Only a very few people can break 3.0 for some reason. Plus your at you max vcore that you should be using for 24/7 usage. Sorry.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


From what ive read the the e1200 top out right there. Only a very few people can break 3.0 for some reason. Plus your at you max vcore that you should be using for 24/7 usage. Sorry.


Oh well, 24s SuperPi and 3.0ghz is about all someone can ask for from a 50 dollar chip.

Still very impressed.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


*It may be a long shot but have you set your "initial display first" up in the Advanced BIOS Features tab?

Init Display First
Specifies the first initiation of the monitor display from the installed PCI graphics card or the PCI Express graphics card.
PCI Sets the PCI graphics card as the first display. (Default)
PEG Sets the PCI Express graphics card as the first display

Just a thought







*


Thanks for trying the approach but yeah, I made sure that was set to PEG.


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


Do you have SP1 installed? Just wondering if that could be the cause of my issues as well. My problems started after I installed it.


Negative I have SP2, just so i dont give the wrong impression after the crash usually the device will work whether its an ipod or digital camera. I just wanted to make it clear that it works, just sometimes it crashes the system.


----------



## mcj3671

Some how my girl friend killed my computer this morning lol So I got a new Q6600 and oveclocked it to 3.6GHz right off. I wasnt sure it would be stable but I had the volt mod all ready in place from my last Q6600 so I just checked it and took off. 
Turns out I got a lower VID this time. 1.3000V Well its not a 1.2V but I figured 
ill give it a shot. Booted just fine and ran OCCT for 1 hour full load. Here are the results. 
I may try for more but I think this is as far as i need to go with it. 
Q6600 2.4GHz @ 3.6GHz 400X9 
Tuniq Tower 120 
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 
OCZ DDR2 6400 800MHz 4-4-4-12 
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...j3671/test.jpg
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...h28-Volt12.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...1h28-Volt5.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...1h28-Volt3.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...1h28-VCore.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...21h28-CPU4.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...21h28-CPU3.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...21h28-CPU2.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...21h28-CPU1.png


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj3671*


Some how my girl friend killed my computer this morning lol So I got a new Q6600 and oveclocked it to 3.6GHz right off. I wasnt sure it would be stable but I had the volt mod all ready in place from my last Q6600 so I just checked it and took off. 
Turns out I got a lower VID this time. 1.3000V Well its not a 1.2V but I figured 
ill give it a shot. Booted just fine and ran OCCT for 1 hour full load. Here are the results. 
I may try for more but I think this is as far as i need to go with it. 
Q6600 2.4GHz @ 3.6GHz 400X9 
Tuniq Tower 120 
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 
OCZ DDR2 6400 800MHz 4-4-4-12 
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...j3671/test.jpg
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...h28-Volt12.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...1h28-Volt5.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...1h28-Volt3.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...1h28-VCore.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...21h28-CPU4.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...21h28-CPU3.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...21h28-CPU2.png
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...21h28-CPU1.png


Temps are a bit hight... 72 degrees C


----------



## mcj3671

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Temps are a bit hight... 72 degrees C


Sure they are high. I was running a torture test to see if it was stable and it was. 72 degrees is not very bad when you consider all 4 cores are maxxed out and its a 50% oc. The computer will never be maxxed out like that in every day use. My normal idle temp is 32C and load is 54c so as you can see it stays well within normal temps during every day use. Im sure i can lower the Vcore but i dont really have the time any more to give to the hole thing. It takes me an hour every time i change a setting. I just cant see heating this thing up like that for too many hours just to get the temp down during testing as it will never see a temp like that in normal usage.


----------



## ZDarryl

Have any of you "VETERANS" of this board filled out my BIOS spreadsheet with your current settings?

We would all love to see it.

Also, do any of you know if the difference BIOS revisions have difference BIOS options?

Thanks!

.
I really need to increase my OC, 3.113 (415x7.5) seems wimpy for my Q9300....
I really need to increase my OC of my 8800GTS (16% Oc of core and 3% OC of memory seems wimpy)


----------



## mugan23

has anybodies ds3l maxed out at 450fsb?


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


has anybodies ds3l maxed out at 450fsb?


According to the list in the first post, only 3 people have exceeded 450 fsb.

SgtSpike - FSB=535 x 7 = 3745 
Benny99 - FSB=463 x 8 = 3704
darcness - FSB=455 x 7 = 3185

I am at 415 x 7.5 = 3113, but haven't really pushed it yet.


----------



## mugan23

i was wondering because i have a 7x multi so the board maxed out before my proc. 445 is stable 450 i can run super pi and thats it, thats how i know its the board, so is there some mods for these boards for a higher voltage to the chipsets that might get me 490fsb? (i know i have no ds3l but i think that they are very similar so maybe i can get lucky).


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Also, do any of you know if the difference BIOS revisions have difference BIOS options?


Im using the F6 BIOS but from what ive read the new revisions have .5 multi's so you could have say 8.5 multi ect... i dont know if they have any other different settings becuase i havn't tried them.


----------



## mcj3671

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
Have any of you "VETERANS" of this board filled out my BIOS spreadsheet with your current settings?

We would all love to see it.

Also, do any of you know if the difference BIOS revisions have difference BIOS options?

Thanks!

.
I really need to increase my OC, 3.113 (415x7.5) seems wimpy for my Q9300....
I really need to increase my OC of my 8800GTS (16% Oc of core and 3% OC of memory seems wimpy)

Ill have to install some type of spreadsheet program but ill update it with mine as soon as I get a chance.
Just one question. Its off topic but im hoping some one here can help. I keep having trouble with Prime95 and my screen shutting off lol. I set it to never sleep but it keeps changing to 20 min on me and i have no idea how to stop it. For some reason when it gose to sleep it crashes but only when running prime. how can i stop it from going to sleep?

Is your 8800GTS a 512 or 640 or 320? If its an 8800GTS 512 128sp you can try up 800MHz core and 115 mem. Id go lower on it but thats what i have tested on mine. I got 15318 3DMarks with mine and a Q6600 GO at 3.6GHz.
I hope that helps with the card. By the way 800MHz and 115GHz mem are pushing it to the edge of stable. 800MHz core and 1020 was not stable


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcj3671* 
Ill have to install some type of spreadsheet program but ill update it with mine as soon as I get a chance.
Just one question. Its off topic but im hoping some one here can help. I keep having trouble with Prime95 and my screen shutting off lol. I set it to never sleep but it keeps changing to 20 min on me and i have no idea how to stop it. For some reason when it gose to sleep it crashes but only when running prime. how can i stop it from going to sleep?

Is your 8800GTS a 512 or 640 or 320? If its an 8800GTS 512 128sp you can try up 800MHz core and 115 mem. Id go lower on it but thats what i have tested on mine. I got 15318 3DMarks with mine and a Q6600 GO at 3.6GHz.
I hope that helps with the card. By the way 800MHz and 115GHz mem are pushing it to the edge of stable. 800MHz core and 1020 was not stable

I converted the spreadsheet to MS Word if that helps.









So, you have both the screen saver and the power management to never turn off the display? Hmm, don't know why that wouldn't work, and don't know why that would crash Prime95, since it is not a graphical test? In the past, I tried to run 3DMark minimized and it would immediately stop, because it needs to run on the monitor.

My 8800 GTS is a 512MB. What do you mean by 115 memory? Does that mean 1150 mhz on the memory?

Did you increase the voltage to the PCI-E slot? If so, how much?

I don't understand what you meant by "800MHz core and 1020 was not stable" Was the memory at 1020 mhz or what?

Thanks!


----------



## mcj3671

one more quick question. How do i run super pi? do i just pick one of the digits of PI to calculate and run it. I have no idea what the numbers mean. I ran all of the dif size calculations. Im just not sure what ones you are all comparing. And are you using the time for the initial value finished? Or the loops? I am just wondering how i compair.

000h 00m 00s [16k]
000h 00m 00s [32k]
000h 00m 00s [64k]
000h 00m 01s [128k]
000h 00m 02s [256k]
000h 00m 06s [512k]
000h 00m 14s [1M]
000h 00m 35s [2M]
000h 01m 22s [4M]
000h 03m 04s [8M]
000h 06m 48s [16M]
000h 14m 49s [32M]

so what one of these should I be comparing


----------



## mcj3671

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*


I converted the spreadsheet to MS Word if that helps.









So, you have both the screen saver and the power management to never turn off the display? Hmm, don't know why that wouldn't work, and don't know why that would crash Prime95, since it is not a graphical test? In the past, I tried to run 3DMark minimized and it would immediately stop, because it needs to run on the monitor.

My 8800 GTS is a 512MB. What do you mean by 115 memory? Does that mean 1150 mhz on the memory?

Did you increase the voltage to the PCI-E slot? If so, how much?

I don't understand what you meant by "800MHz core and 1020 was not stable" Was the memory at 1020 mhz or what?

Thanks!


I ment 1015MHz that was a typo. Ok I set my 8800GTs Core to 800MHz and then set the ram on the card to 1015MHz. 
No I didnt increase the voltage to the PCI-E slot. Just ran it as it was.
this is a screen shot of CPUZ and GPUZ so you can kinda see my settings
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...3671/test2.jpg


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj3671*


one more quick question. How do i run super pi? do i just pick one of the digits of PI to calculate and run it. I have no idea what the numbers mean. I ran all of the dif size calculations. Im just not sure what ones you are all comparing. And are you using the time for the initial value finished? Or the loops? I am just wondering how i compair.

000h 00m 00s [16k] 
000h 00m 00s [32k]
000h 00m 00s [64k]
000h 00m 01s [128k]
000h 00m 02s [256k]
000h 00m 06s [512k]
*000h 00m 14s [1M]*
000h 00m 35s [2M]
000h 01m 22s [4M]
000h 03m 04s [8M]
000h 06m 48s [16M]
000h 14m 49s [32M]

so what one of these should I be comparing


We are comparing the 1M results. That means it is calculating Pi to 1 million decimal places. Just run it once, don't need to loop. I get 16.89 seconds with my Q9300 @ 415x7.5 = 3.113 GHz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj3671*


I meant 1015MHz that was a typo. Ok I set my 8800GTs Core to 800MHz and then set the ram on the card to 1015MHz. 
No I didn't increase the voltage to the PCI-E slot. Just ran it as it was.
this is a screen shot of CPUZ and GPUZ so you can kinda see my settings
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...3671/test2.jpg


Thanks! I wonder why the memory didn't OC much? I wonder if you increasing the PCI-E voltage would help? As long as temps stay reasonable. Did you set your fan on your card to run faster? Mine would only run at 30%, so I used the EVGA precision tool to run it at 75%. If you don't havean EVGA card, you can use RivaTuner to change the fan speed and have it run at start-up, so it doesn't reset once you reboot. It helped keep my card temps lower.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


i was wondering because i have a 7x multi so the board maxed out before my proc. 445 is stable 450 i can run super pi and thats it, thats how i know its the board, so is there some mods for these boards for a higher voltage to the chipsets that might get me 490fsb? (i know i have no ds3l but i think that they are very similar so maybe i can get lucky).


Well, the DS3L has solid capacitors (i.e. DURABLE) That may be what is holding you back? don't know.

SgtSpike has a 7x multi and was able to get the FSB to 535 MHz @ 1.5 VCore, don't know what his FSB voltage or NB Voltage were????

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Im using the F6 BIOS but from what ive read the new revisions have .5 multi's so you could have say 8.5 multi ect... i dont know if they have any other different settings becuase i havn't tried them.










Yeah, I have F7 and can set my multi to 6 or 7, +0.5 to get my x7.5 Multi.

Just wondered if newer Bios had other setting options to add to my spreadsheet, or to make separate spreadsheets for each BIOS revision........


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi,

I have made a bootable flashdrive but i cannot get it to boot with this motherboard... Ive tried selecting USB HDD from the F12 boot menu and setting it to boot to USB HDD in the BIOS but none of them worked.

If anyone could help me with this it would be great

Thanks


----------



## mcj3671

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*


We are comparing the 1M results. That means it is calculating Pi to 1 million decimal places. Just run it once, don't need to loop. I get 16.89 seconds with my Q9300 @ 415x7.5 = 3.113 GHz.

Thanks! I wonder why the memory didn't OC much? I wonder if you increasing the PCI-E voltage would help? As long as temps stay reasonable. Did you set your fan on your card to run faster? Mine would only run at 30%, so I used the EVGA precision tool to run it at 75%. If you don't havean EVGA card, you can use RivaTuner to change the fan speed and have it run at start-up, so it doesn't reset once you reboot. It helped keep my card temps lower.


I have an evga card and i set the fan speed to 100% Im going to make a new run at 3d mark and see what i get at 775 core and 1015 mem with a bump to the pcie voltage.
I know this is pointless if you dont use the rig for more than benchmarking but i want it to run as fast as it posibly can. I kinda got my self in a pissing contest with a guy that has a Q6600 go and a 780i mb with 4gigs of DDR2 1066 dominator ram. He is running sli and i still run all over him when he uses just one 8800GTS 512 card.

Ok I just finished a new 3dmark6 run and got 15357 3DMarks


----------



## thethriller

E8200 (2.66 45nm Wolfdale), GA-P35-DS3L, 2x1gb G.Skill PC2-8500, ASUS TOP 9600GT.

First thing I did was hit 3ghz, installed XP at 3ghz









After installing my usual programs I went to 443x8 for 3.55ghz, ram divider to get to 533(1066), only voltage adjustment was to get ram up to its 2.1v spec, cpu does almost 1ghz OC at default voltage









I'm currently posting this message at 500x8, cpu at 1.3v ... quick SuperPi 1M test in 11.984 seconds.

Further results when I get my real heatsink, doing this all on factory intel HSF,


----------



## tkl.hui

Anyone using crucial ballistix 2 gigs on this board? I want to know what volt you are running it at for 800mhz 4-4-4-12 timings.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thethriller* 
E8200 (2.66 45nm Wolfdale), GA-P35-DS3L, 2x1gb G.Skill PC2-8500, ASUS TOP 9600GT.

First thing I did was hit 3ghz, installed XP at 3ghz









After installing my usual programs I went to 443x8 for 3.55ghz, ram divider to get to 533(1066), only voltage adjustment was to get ram up to its 2.1v spec, cpu does almost 1ghz OC at default voltage









I'm currently posting this message at 500x8, cpu at 1.3v ... quick SuperPi 1M test in 11.984 seconds.

Further results when I get my real heatsink, doing this all on factory intel HSF,









*Wow, 4.0Ghz out of a 2.66 chip is impressive especially at that core voltage.*


----------



## itsernst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


*I second the notion than it could be your memory multiplier holding you back.

System Memory Multiplier (SPD)
Allows you to set the system memory multiplier. Options are dependent on CPU FSB settings. Auto sets memory multiplier according to memory SPD data. (Default: Auto) <--- Change to 1:1

Memory Frequency (Mhz)
The first memory frequency value is the normal operating frequency of the memory being used....(try to get them both as close as possible 800 to start out with.)The second is the memory frequency that is automatically adjusted according to the CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) and System Memory Multiplier settings.

You can also kick up the ram voltage 0.1v at a time but not over 0.3v for your brand of ram.

DDR2 OverVoltage Control
Allows you to set memory voltage.
Normal Supplies the memory voltage as required. (Default)
+0.1V ~ +0.7V Increases memory voltage by 0.1V to 0.7V at 0.1V increment.
Note: Increasing memory voltage may result in damage to the memory.*


Sys. Memory Multiplier- Question, mine says i can go up 2.5, 3.0, 3.5 etc.

Now what does this have to be 1:1 ratio with? The FSB?

And the memory frequency needs to be equal with what exactly?

Sorry for being noobish, but i would rather get it right than buy new parts


----------



## MosIncredible

2.0 is 1:1


----------



## itsernst

wow...that was awesome; That simple
Thanks guys!


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
Anyone using crucial ballistix 2 gigs on this board? I want to know what volt you are running it at for 800mhz 4-4-4-12 timings.

i have the ballistix tracer and i have them at 952mhz (total rated fsb is 1904)

....also I just pushed my e6550 to 3.3Ghz @ 1.3v


----------



## Fox_Smash

i got the board on saturday with a Q6600 and i want to say IT'S AWESOME,I HIGHLY RECCOMEND THIS BOARD TO ANYONE!!!!!
rock solid 3.0Ghz(total speed) Q6600 overclock.


----------



## reezin14

@Fox_Smash I can wait for my Q to get back to see how far I can push it.Does anyone know which temp is the NB's in pic ?


----------



## kpo6969

TMPIN0=30c


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thethriller* 
E8200 (2.66 45nm Wolfdale), GA-P35-DS3L, 2x1gb G.Skill PC2-8500, ASUS TOP 9600GT.

First thing I did was hit 3ghz, installed XP at 3ghz









After installing my usual programs I went to 443x8 for 3.55ghz, ram divider to get to 533(1066), only voltage adjustment was to get ram up to its 2.1v spec, cpu does almost 1ghz OC at default voltage









I'm currently posting this message at 500x8, cpu at 1.3v ... quick SuperPi 1M test in 11.984 seconds.

Further results when I get my real heatsink, doing this all on factory intel HSF,









Can you please post a CPU-Z validation or a screenshot showing your settings?

Thanks!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezin14* 
Does anyone know which temp is the NB's in pic ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpo6969* 
TMPIN0=30c

How do you know which it is?????

*****Update********
I just unplugged my NB fan and my TMPIN0 sensor dindn't change at all????????????


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:
Originally Posted by kpo6969 
TMPIN0=30c

How do you know which it is?????

In HM for me TMPIN0 matches exactly with my Everest motherboard temp and moves accordingly.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


Quote:
Originally Posted by kpo6969 
TMPIN0=30c

How do you know which it is?????

In HM for me TMPIN0 matches exactly with my Everest motherboard temp and moves accordingly.


I agree that TMPI0 is probably the same as the motherboard sensor in Everest, but how do you know that that is the NB Temp?

Like I said previously, When I turned off the fan that I have on my NB, the Temp of TMPI0 didn't change, which it should have if it was the NB Temp????

I don't know what other Motherboard Temp that would be showing, but it doesn't seem like it is the NB????

Unless of course my fan is doing nothing for my NB Temps







Which I guess could be possible.


----------



## thethriller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
Can you please post a CPU-Z validation or a screenshot showing your settings?

Thanks!!

Mind you these are not 24/7 settings, as I said just seeing what I could do on intel HSF. And my previous post I didn't mention the vcore change to get 4ghz, but it won't do it on 1.3v bios setting, Bios is set to 1.375v for this 4ghz info... ( Damn vdroop







) Also I don't think the ram will be stable at 1200mhz ddr.... my intention if possible is to run it 1:1 at 533 (1066 its rated spec) and get cpu stable at 533 x 8 for 4.26ghz, or at least 533 x 7.5 for 4ghz. (Here's hoping)

As requested: CPU-Z Validation Link
And a few screenshots extra (why doesn't cpu-z validation link have vcore??)


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thethriller* 
Mind you these are not 24/7 settings, as I said just seeing what I could do on intel HSF. And my previous post I didn't mention the vcore change to get 4ghz, but it won't do it on 1.3v bios setting, Bios is set to 1.375v for this 4ghz info... ( Damn vdroop







) Also I don't think the ram will be stable at 1200mhz ddr.... my intention if possible is to run it 1:1 at 533 (1066 its rated spec) and get cpu stable at 533 x 8 for 4.26ghz, or at least 533 x 7.5 for 4ghz. (Here's hoping)

As requested: CPU-Z Validation Link
And a few screenshots extra (why doesn't cpu-z validation link have vcore??)

Wow, that is awesome 500 FSB!!!!!!







Up there in the stratosphere with SgtSpike.......

What was your SuperPi 1M time at 4.0 GHz?

I will have to see how high I can get my Q9300 at its normal 7.5 multi and then try to increase the fsb using a 6.5 multi to see if that makes any difference.......

I have heard of others getting their Q9300 to 3.5 with 467fsbx7.5 multi, so if this board can do 500-535 fsb, then there should be nothing holding me back from reaching a measly 467 fsb









3.5 here I come.............................................. .........


----------



## P?P?!

ran for 6 hours still running now


----------



## Safetydan

I'm sure this has been answered and I'm sorry to ask again assuming it has but I don't really have time to go through 250 pages of posts!

How well does this board do with 4 sticks of RAM? I'm thinking of upgrading to 4gb and would like some reassurance that I wouldn't be screwing up my rig by doing so.

Thanks!


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Safetydan*


I'm sure this has been answered and I'm sorry to ask again assuming it has but I don't really have time to go through 250 pages of posts!

How well does this board do with 4 sticks of RAM? I'm thinking of upgrading to 4gb and would like some reassurance that I wouldn't be screwing up my rig by doing so.

Thanks!


look at mine just above your post i run 4x1gb sticks they are 800 and oced to 952mhz, so i would say just fine


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Safetydan*


I'm sure this has been answered and I'm sorry to ask again assuming it has but I don't really have time to go through 250 pages of posts!

How well does this board do with 4 sticks of RAM? I'm thinking of upgrading to 4gb and would like some reassurance that I wouldn't be screwing up my rig by doing so.

Thanks!


I have 4 of these in mine and it works fine.. (so far).. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145033

Although I have heard that some brands can make this board choke with 4 sticks.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 








ran for 6 hours still running now

What is that program (in red) that you are running? thanks


----------



## reezin14

^^^^It's called OCCT http://www.neowin.net/news/software/...ng-toolocct-20


----------



## kpo6969

http://downloads.guru3d.com/OCCT-(Ov...load-1880.html


----------



## Nuron

Hey fellas, looking to pop my overclock cherry on my new system. I have been reading quite a bit the past few days about the basics, as well as some advanced stuff which I have not quite grasped yet.

Important System Components:

Intel Q6600
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
ZALMAN 9500A 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1000 (5-5-5-15)
Tuniq TX-2 Thermal Compound
Antec Nine Hundred Case
8800 GTS (G92)

Basically before I do this, I just want to make sure I got this down. All I want to do is overclock my CPU to 3.0 from 2.4 GHZ. I assume my cooling in this system can most likely support more, but I am contempt with 3.0.

I haven't checked Gigabyte's website yet to see if I have the latest BIOS, so doing that will be my first step. Just from looking around I need to disable Smart Fan and Intel Speed Step and lock my PCIe bus at 100mhz?

I'm not looking to overclock my ram at all, and I'm guessing that with the memory I have and with my CPU at 3.0 it won't be a 1:1 ratio right? Is this ok?

So after updating BIOS and making sure I have the right things disabled and enabled, is it a matter of just setting the FSB to 333mhz and babying the voltage up slowly? I did download Prime 95 to test my system after doing this.

A little nervous since this is my first time, I was just hoping that since this is the thread for my motherboard that someone who is familiar with my specs could kind of guide me through this a little more clearly than me reading various things from different sites.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuron* 
Hey fellas, looking to pop my overclock cherry on my new system. I have been reading quite a bit the past few days about the basics, as well as some advanced stuff which I have not quite grasped yet.

Important System Components:

Intel Q6600
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
ZALMAN 9500A 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1000 (5-5-5-15)
Tuniq TX-2 Thermal Compound
Antec Nine Hundred Case
8800 GTS (G92)

Basically before I do this, I just want to make sure I got this down. All I want to do is overclock my CPU to 3.0 from 2.4 GHZ. I assume my cooling in this system can most likely support more, but I am contempt with 3.0.

I haven't checked Gigabyte's website yet to see if I have the latest BIOS, so doing that will be my first step. Just from looking around I need to disable Smart Fan and Intel Speed Step and lock my PCIe bus at 100mhz?

I'm not looking to overclock my ram at all, and I'm guessing that with the memory I have and with my CPU at 3.0 it won't be a 1:1 ratio right? Is this ok?

So after updating BIOS and making sure I have the right things disabled and enabled, is it a matter of just setting the FSB to 333mhz and babying the voltage up slowly? I did download Prime 95 to test my system after doing this.

A little nervous since this is my first time, I was just hoping that since this is the thread for my motherboard that someone who is familiar with my specs could kind of guide me through this a little more clearly than me reading various things from different sites.

Thanks in advance.

For 3GHz on a Q6600 and this board you wont need to touch any voltages, it will do it on stock voltage no probs. Mine does 3.2GHz on stoack volts. Just take the FSB to 333MHz.

On the memory point you can set the RAM:FSB ratio yourself so you can have 1:1 if you want. At 3GHz your ram would be running at 667MHz if its at 1:1. Im running it at 10:8 which make my memory run faster. For 1:1 set the System Memory Multiplier to 2 also lock your PCIE to 100MHz


----------



## rcf22

Nuron, just about everything you said is right. You shouldn't worry about overclocking your RAM a little bit, as you made an excellent choice with those G.Skills. It should be able to handle up to around 1200MHz I would imagine. Since your FSB will have to be 333MHz to get 3.0Ghz, at a 1:1 ratio, you would be running at 666MHz (well below stock speed). A 3 (memory) : 2 (CPU) ratio would give you a clock speed of 999MHz for your memory, very close to stock but not overclock. I'm not 100% sure which setting you ought to select in the BIOS, but you can play around with it.


----------



## techncis2ooo

Hey guys, I was wondering what else I can do to oc my setup. I'm still new to this but im learning









So far I got my 4600 to 3.0ghz using 333mhz and 9x multiplier. Ram is running at 1000mhz at 5-5-5-18, the only way I was able to get it running was if I set voltage control to auto. Everytime I try to set anything higher it goes into mem dump at vista boot, is this because somethings not getting enough voltage? Also, why does cpu-z show my core voltage at 1.375 but coretemp shows it as 1.325?


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techncis2ooo* 
Hey guys, I was wondering what else I can do to oc my setup. I'm still new to this but im learning









So far I got my 4600 to 3.0ghz using 333mhz and 9x multiplier. Ram is running at 1000mhz at 5-5-5-18, the only way I was able to get it running was if I set voltage control to auto. Everytime I try to set anything higher it goes into mem dump at vista boot, is this because somethings not getting enough voltage? Also, why does cpu-z show my core voltage at 1.375 but coretemp shows it as 1.325?

Um the voltage shown in Core temp is ure VID not ure Vcore.

The VID is the Lowest Vcore you can run at stock.


----------



## techncis2ooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Um the voltage shown in Core temp is ure VID not ure Vcore.

The VID is the Lowest Vcore you can run at stock.

So, cpu-z is showing what its currently running at, 1.375? So if I want to set my voltage control to manual should I give it at least that much voltage?


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techncis2ooo* 
So, cpu-z is showing what its currently running at, 1.375? So if I want to set my voltage control to manual should I give it at least that much voltage?

Im saying for the stock Speed for ure E4600 (2.4ghz) the lowest voltage you can run is 1.325 any lower would most likely be unstable.


----------



## techncis2ooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Im saying for the stock Speed for ure E4600 (2.4ghz) the lowest voltage you can run is 1.325 any lower would most likely be unstable.

O ok, Would the voltage be causing my bios to reset everytime I try to go higher than 3.0ghz? If I leave my fsb at 333 and set cpu multiplier to 10 it just reboots a couple times and resets my bios settings? I tried going up to 1.4 volts but no luck.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *techncis2ooo* 
O ok, Would the voltage be causing my bios to reset everytime I try to go higher than 3.0ghz? If I leave my fsb at 333 and set cpu multiplier to 10 it just reboots a couple times and resets my bios settings? I tried going up to 1.4 volts but no luck.


Alright well i wouldnt be changing the multiplier.

The Stock Multi is 12 so use that try these settings.

250FSB x 12 = 3ghz

Run ure memory at the 2.40 ratio or 3.0

U dont need to change ure FSB or MCH voltage.

http://www.jreece.com/MySettings3.jpg

Make sure performance enhance from Turbo to Standard for stability.

In terms of ure Vcore you would probably need between 1.34-1.38


----------



## ZDarryl

Hey Guys,

I have updated the "Bios Settings" Spreadsheet with my current settings including the "Advanced Options [Cntrl +F1]"

I figure that eventually, all of the users of this board will have the same settings for all of the generic stuff and then the only important information will be CPU type & stock speed, FSB Setting, Memory type & stock speed, Memory SPD and Voltages.

So, I have also attached is a smaller spreadsheet with only those few items

I look forward to everyone helping to determine which settings to disable, etc as well as everyone posting their individual Voltages, FSB, etc.

Please provide comments to the attached.









Thanks Guys! I love this board!


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
Hey Guys,

I have updated the "Bios Settings" Spreadsheet with my current settings including the "Advanced Options [Cntrl +F1]"

I figure that eventually, all of the users of this board will have the same settings for all of the generic stuff and then the only important information will be CPU type & stock speed, FSB Setting, Memory type & stock speed, Memory SPD and Voltages.

So, I have also attached is a smaller spreadsheet with only those few items

I look forward to everyone helping to determine which settings to disable, etc as well as everyone posting their individual Voltages, FSB, etc.

Please provide comments to the attached and +rep if you like it.









Thanks Guys! I love this board!

Thats very good.... Id fill your spreadsheet in but i dont think there is any point as im very new to overclocking (only 4 weeks) so im still learning but i'd like to see the more experienced users settings.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
Hey Guys,

I have updated the "Bios Settings" Spreadsheet with my current settings including the "Advanced Options [Cntrl +F1]"

I figure that eventually, all of the users of this board will have the same settings for all of the generic stuff and then the only important information will be CPU type & stock speed, FSB Setting, Memory type & stock speed, Memory SPD and Voltages.

So, I have also attached is a smaller spreadsheet with only those few items

I look forward to everyone helping to determine which settings to disable, etc as well as everyone posting their individual Voltages, FSB, etc.

Please provide comments to the attached and +rep if you like it.









Thanks Guys! I love this board!

Dont ask for rep first of all. Second good idea


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Thats very good.... Id fill your spreadsheet in but i dont think there is any point as im very new to overclocking (only 4 weeks) so im still learning but i'd like to see the more experienced users settings.

At least fill out your CPU, FSB and Volts. That will help!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeRock131* 
Dont ask for rep first of all. Second good idea















































Thanks!


----------



## technogeek

Well, I thought that I would try that voltage hard mod mentioned
here--> http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347
And messed my board up!









I tried the pencil mod and didn't get very good results so I thought id solder in a 10k pot. I guess I got it too hot, no more workey now!!!!!! DAMN!

I wish I could kick myself in the ass...







feeling like an idiot now.

O'well, I just ordered a new one, there goes another $97.00.

Hey, anyone wanna buy some GA-P35-DS3L parts?







LOL.
Just kidding, its gonna take a few days for me to laugh this one off..








I gotta be more carefull with those solder irons...AHH


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technogeek* 
Well, I thought that I would try that voltage hard mod mentioned
here--> http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347
And messed my board up!









I tried the pencil mod and didn't get very good results so I thought id solder in a 10k pot. I guess I got it too hot, no more workey now!!!!!! DAMN!

I wish I could kick myself in the ass...







feeling like an idiot now.

O'well, I just ordered a new one, there goes another $97.00.

Hey, anyone wanna buy some GA-P35-DS3L parts?







LOL.
Just kidding, its gonna take a few days for me to laugh this one off..








I gotta be more carefull with those solder irons...AHH









Dude, I feel your pain......That is the main reason why I don't physically modify electronic parts, because I suck at soldering...lol


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technogeek* 
Well, I thought that I would try that voltage hard mod mentioned
here--> http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347
And messed my board up!









I tried the pencil mod and didn't get very good results so I thought id solder in a 10k pot. I guess I got it too hot, no more workey now!!!!!! DAMN!

I wish I could kick myself in the ass...







feeling like an idiot now.

O'well, I just ordered a new one, there goes another $97.00.

Hey, anyone wanna buy some GA-P35-DS3L parts?







LOL.
Just kidding, its gonna take a few days for me to laugh this one off..








I gotta be more carefull with those solder irons...AHH









im sorry to hear that mate... id be gutted if it was me.


----------



## NP2H

Just picked up a 8800GTS 512 G92 and 2x2gb DDR2 1000 G.skill 5-5-5-15 2.0... so I'll share my benchmarks in a bit


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
Just picked up a 8800GTS 512 G92 and 2x2gb DDR2 1000 G.skill 5-5-5-15 2.0... so I'll share my benchmarks in a bit









Nice... i wish i'd paid an extra Â£30 and got the GTS rather than the GT when i got my new card 4 weeks ago.

What was wrong with your sig rig G.Skill ram ? What series is it ?? mines the HK series and they are very good.


----------



## ZDarryl

What is the default NB (MCH) Voltage for this board?

For my current measly OC, I feel like my voltages are high:
415 FSB x 7.5 = 3113 MHz Q9300 (2.5 GHz Stock)
1.300V VCore
+0.4V DDR2 = 2.2V
+0.1V PCI-E
+0.2V FSB
+0.2V MCH

I wish that the summary in the first post had all of the voltages that each person used. That would be helpful.

I have seen other people with my CPU on different boards use 1.48V for MCH and only 1.2525 Vcore at 450 FSB


----------



## johnnyxp64

hi friends

i am not new to overcloacking but with this motherboard i want to kill my self!

i have tried all your instruction, all the bios versions, no matter what the hell i am doing my q6600 is always stuck to the default values 266x9 2.4ghz and ingores my changes!
i played with usb, smart fans ....everything!!!!!

i have the ga-p35-ds3 rev1.0 Bios f13i
Q6600 g0
kingston hyperx 4x1gb 1066 running default at 5x5x5x15 but in this board at 800Mhz cause i reached it limit i quess...

now i a100000000% sure i can reach 3.0Ghz and 1066mhz the ddr2 without damaging my cpu.....

PLZ help!
anyone having this specification that i want to reach to share with me what he/she did changed from the default setting to get to that??????

tnx for your time.....


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64* 
hi friends

i am not new to overcloacking but with this motherboard i want to kill my self!

i have tried all your instruction, all the bios versions, no matter what the hell i am doing my q6600 is always stuck to the default values 266x9 2.4ghz and ingores my changes!
i played with usb, smart fans ....everything!!!!!

i have the ga-p35-ds3 rev1.0 Bios f13i
Q6600 g0
kingston hyperx 4x1gb 1066 running default at 5x5x5x15 but in this board at 800Mhz cause i reached it limit i quess...

now i a100000000% sure i can reach 3.0Ghz and 1066mhz the ddr2 without damaging my cpu.....

PLZ help!
anyone having this specification that i want to reach to share with me what he/she did changed from the default setting to get to that??????

tnx for your time.....

Hi,

So you have the DS3 board not the DS3L... Have you tried resetting the CMOS with a screw driver or a jumper on the motherboard ??? Also do you mean you set the settings in the BIOS but they dont stick in windows or they wont save in the BIOS ???

Quote:

What is the default NB (MCH) Voltage for this board?

For my current measly OC, I feel like my voltages are high:
415 FSB x 7.5 = 3113 MHz Q9300 (2.5 GHz Stock)
1.300V VCore
+0.4V DDR2 = 2.2V
+0.1V PCI-E
+0.2V FSB
+0.2V MCH

I wish that the summary in the first post had all of the voltages that each person used. That would be helpful.

I have seen other people with my CPU on different boards use 1.48V for MCH and only 1.2525 Vcore at 450 FSB
Yea.. those voltages do seem a bit high. All mine are on default values apart from my cpu and ram.


----------



## thethriller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
Wow, that is awesome 500 FSB!!!!!!







Up there in the stratosphere with SgtSpike.......

What was your SuperPi 1M time at 4.0 GHz?

There's a pic there (page 149) with SuperPi 1M (11.86s)

Now I have a few new questions...

1.) Has anyone gotten SpeedFan to work with changing at least the CPU fan header speeds? If I enable fan speed controlling in the overclocking section of the bios, then the motherboard controls fan speed and SpeedFan does nothing. If I disable the mobo fan speed control, the fan runs 100% no matter what. (And this new ASUS HSF has a ~4200rpm fan, which is loud







)

2.) Has anyone had a Core2Duo which reads the cores at way different temps? Shouldn't they be pretty close to the same? I have several different tools that read them on average 10-15Â°C different, For example at 100% load OCCT(and most tools) reads CPU1 56Â°, CPU2 66Â°(And MBM5 reading temps apparently from the core 36Â°/47Â°) At idle OCCT(and most tools) reads CPU1 38Â°, CPU2 55Â°, with MBM5 saying 18Â°/34Â° - which leads to another issue, I doubt cpu1 is 18Â°C(64Â°F)


----------



## losttsol

It's usually your mounting job that accounts for major differences between cores (over 5C). As for SpeedFan, I can't even get it working right now for some reason. The new version is screwy.


----------



## thethriller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
It's usually your mounting job that accounts for major differences between cores (over 5C). As for SpeedFan, I can't even get it working right now for some reason. The new version is screwy.

Yeah I'm just not sure that's the issue... they were just as different with the factory intel HSF as they are now with the ASUS V-70 (which virtually can't be installed wrong), just a few degrees cooler now.

As for SpeedFan:
I forgot to do the advanced setup part and make the fans "Software Controlled" - just an oversight on my new install since I switched to a different boot drive.

On a sad note, I'm now wishing I had spent the extra $14 on an E8400 for the 9x multiplier







No amount of voltage changes can make the system stable at 500 FSB







I'm betting the cpu would do a good bit higher than 4ghz. All seems fine now at 469 x 8 for 3.75Ghz (@ 1.3v in Bios/1.28v reported)

/disappointed with my poor decision, but how much difference would ~500mhz make if I could do 469x9 (4221mhz) I mean really


----------



## johnnyxp64

well i have tried to clear the bios with the jumber or the battary, no results, maybe sometimes 1 time in the 20 boots it will load my settings but generally it doesnt.

i mean that tha bios SAVES my settings BUT doesnt APPLY them durring the Boot time!!

i change the fsb to 333*9 but when it boots the system (dos bios screen) says 266*9
so into windows there are no changes, BUT in the bios the seetings are altared to 333*9 but not applied!

i am wondering if i could make use of warranty...


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64* 
well i have tried to clear the bios with the jumber or the battary, no results, maybe sometimes 1 time in the 20 boots it will load my settings but generally it doesnt.

i mean that tha bios SAVES my settings BUT doesnt APPLY them durring the Boot time!!

i change the fsb to 333*9 but when it boots the system (dos bios screen) says 266*9
so into windows there are no changes, BUT in the bios the seetings are altared to 333*9 but not applied!

i am wondering if i could make use of warranty...









Before you return the board. Try this. Go BACK in bios. To like F13a. See if that works. If not. Got back one more to F12. It might be the newest bios that has a problem with your setup. That happens sometimes. Good luck. ~JadeMiner~

You are SURE you have rev 1.0 right???? Here's the bios for that board. http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...ProductID=2516


----------



## johnnyxp64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
Before you return the board. Try this. Go BACK in bios. To like F13a. See if that works. If not. Got back one more to F12. It might be the newest bios that has a problem with your setup. That happens sometimes. Good luck. ~JadeMiner~

You are SURE you have rev 1.0 right???? Here's the bios for that board. http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...ProductID=2516

yes 100% sure its clearly printed in the corner of the board "rev 1.0"

i will try all over again, BUT i need to ask you a major question:
is it nessesary to have the smart fan disable?
i mean i have changed the stock fan with an other one with less noise and better cooling, (i cant recall the name right now) BUT it still does some noticable noise if the smart fan is disabled?

this board cant be overcloacked AT all with the smarth Fan enable?









damn, i miss my old MSI nforce 650i board, i think nvidia are handling easier and smoother overclacking








but i have read so many good things about it and spend 80euros back then to buy it its a shame to change it now....reformat...no way...

you have to help me achive 3.0Ghz and 1066mhz ram with all 4gbytes on it...it can be done right?
i repeat my part default specs:

*GA-P35-DS3 rev1.0
Q6600 steping G0 2.4ghz
Kingstone HyperX 1066DDR2 5*5*5*15*

tnx for your time so far...


----------



## justadude

Hi all! I'm looking to upgrade to an E7200 here soon, but I'm on the F6 BIOS. Will F6 run that chip? If not, can someone please point me in the right direction to learn how to safely flash my BIOS? Much obliged!
~JD


----------



## johnnyxp64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justadude* 
Hi all! I'm looking to upgrade to an E7200 here soon, but I'm on the F6 BIOS. Will F6 run that chip? If not, can someone please point me in the right direction to learn how to safely flash my BIOS? Much obliged!
~JD

if you check this list you will see that it is supported in the latest beta bios!

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629









0-all the following steps MUST be performed with your CURRENT CPU!!
the new one is NOT supported right away!

1-so go then to the BIOS section and download the latest

2-unzip it and find the file with the extansion ".f8f" copy that to a clean floppy disk

3-restart your pc and quicly press the "END" key when its booting!

4-this will start in few seconds the bios upgrade utility

5-select update from disk divice

6-select the floppy drive

7-select the bios file

8-press ENTER and answer positive in every question with ENTER

9-wait for the bios to be upgraded!

10-when finished press restart

11-in the next restart press "DEL" to enter the BIOS and for the 1st time press "LOAD DEFAULTS" (you may skip this step)

12-restart

13-re-enter the BIOS and Reconfiqure all your settings as it was BEFORE!

14-ENJOY and allways visit the above link and download the FINAL BIOS when its released for Better Compatibility and Performance! dont forget this is only a BETA BIOS!


----------



## justadude

Awesome, thanks Johnny! +rep


----------



## Rpg2

Hello.

Recently my mobo began beeping randomly. It does this when I'm playing a game, surfing the web, doing nothing, and pretttttty much whenever its on. I don't know what kind of error it is or what's wrong with it, but it's kind of worrying. It just does 1 quick beep. It's pretty much the same as the POST successful beep. All I've done is added a couple fan's to the overall comp. I took one off the comp and it's still giving me the beeps.

Any ideas?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Have you guys noticed that more and more places dont carry the P35-DS3L anymore. It looks like they replaced it, at least newegg has.


----------



## Gauvenator

edit plz delete, my bad


----------



## technogeek

I got my new board yesterday and flashed the Bios to F8f. There is a setting in there that allows you to kick up the multiplier by .5 has anyone tried this and had it stick? For me it will show up in the Bios as + .5 but will not show up in Windows or any programs.
Anyone have any luck with this multiplier setting?

Thanks


----------



## Nyne7lac

What's the difference between the

GA-EP35-DS3L

and the

GA-P35-DS3L???


----------



## Visceral

Just found this thread.

I have a ga-p35-ds3l and a Q6600 G0. My memory is this gskill:

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

Timing 5-5-5-15
Volts 1.8V - 2.0V

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098

No problems on a mild overclock to 3.0 on stock volts, the ram scales nicely without modification. However, my goal is 3.6 and I'm having trouble getting there. I've set SPD to 2.0 and followed all the other information in this thread but I'm a tad clueless on what timings to use on the ram and what volts to pump to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Visceral*


Just found this thread.

I have a ga-p35-ds3l and a Q6600 G0. My memory is this gskill:

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

Timing 5-5-5-15
Volts 1.8V - 2.0V

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098

No problems on a mild overclock to 3.0 on stock volts, the ram scales nicely without modification. However, my goal is 3.6 and I'm having trouble getting there. I've set SPD to 2.0 and followed all the other information in this thread but I'm a tad clueless on what timings to use on the ram and what volts to pump to it. Any suggestions?



Hi, In the DDR2 OverVoltage Control setting it to +.4 equals 2.05v.
Try 4-4-4-12 timings.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


Hi, In the DDR2 OverVoltage Control setting it to +.4 equals 2.05v.
Try 4-4-4-12 timings.


OK, tried that, and I'm still blue screen right after windows starts to load up.

I tried 
9x400
4-4-4-12 timings
spd set to 2
DDR2 volts to +.04
CPU volts from 1.45-1.475

Should I be sending any more volts the to the FSB or MCH or even the cpu?

BTW, thanks for the assistance.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Visceral*


OK, tried that, and I'm still blue screen right after windows starts to load up.

I tried 
9x400
4-4-4-12 timings
spd set to 2
DDR2 volts to +.04
CPU volts from 1.45-1.475

Should I be sending any more volts the to the FSB or MCH or even the cpu?

BTW, thanks for the assistance.


Yes, to start with I would try + .01 in both the FSB and MCH. and then +.02 ect. Your welcome...


----------



## Visceral

Well, I tried just about everything and can't get it solid at 3.6. I'm pretty disappointed at this point as I thought the "standard" OC was 3.6. Right now it's sitting at 3.43 and my memory is running at 780 instead of 800. It's hugely disappointing.

Anyone have any suggestion to get me past this? I'm at 1.48 or so volts with +2 to the pci,fsb and mch. Memory +.04 volts and 4-4-4-12 as suggested. Tried +3 on the pci, fsb and mch as well as 1.49 on the vcore, and it failed.


----------



## technogeek

What kind of CPU cooler are you using, I would suggest H.D.T. (Heat-pipe direct touch) technology. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=Google+Search


----------



## Visceral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


What kind of CPU cooler are you using, I would suggest H.D.T. (Heat-pipe direct touch) technology. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=Google+Search


Heats not the issue, I have a thermal right 120 after market cooler.


----------



## themattman

Is anyone experiencing difficulty overclocking a Q9450 on this board? I can easily get to 3.04Ghz (380FSB) by only adjusting the vcore (1.3 right now as overkill). When I try to go any higher, I can't seem to pass prime 95. I've tried going for 400FSB with +2 on FSB, MCH, and RAM along with 1.375v vcore, but to no avail.

I've tested the memory and it appears that it is either the northbridge holding me back or the CPU is an overclocking dud.


----------



## Visceral

Grrr. Looks like the latest q6600's have a start VID of 1.325.

I seem to be at my max at 1.47 volts 9x389 for 3.51 mghz. SPD set to 2.40 to give me a slight overclock the the ddr800 ram.

temps while idle are 43,49,44,44

Need to see how stable it is. I suppose I could try more volts, but how much is too much for the q6600? 1.5? Even that didn't see enough.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nyne7lac*


What's the difference between the

GA-EP35-DS3L

and the

GA-P35-DS3L???


The EP35-DS3L just has the Dynamic Energy Saver technology in it. That's the only difference I can tell.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Visceral*


Well, I tried just about everything and can't get it solid at 3.6. I'm pretty disappointed at this point as I thought the "standard" OC was 3.6. Right now it's sitting at 3.43 and my memory is running at 780 instead of 800. It's hugely disappointing.

Anyone have any suggestion to get me past this? I'm at 1.48 or so volts with +2 to the pci,fsb and mch. Memory +.04 volts and 4-4-4-12 as suggested. Tried +3 on the pci, fsb and mch as well as 1.49 on the vcore, and it failed.


+.3v to PCI does absolutely nothing for a CPU overclock. Also, the normal timings on RAM when overclocking CPU is 5-5-5-15. That way you know if your RAM is bottle necking your OC.

Change your timings to 5-5-5-15 or up your RAM voltage to +.05. Upping the RAM voltage to that gives about 2.1v due to the RAM voltage Vdrop on the board. You can use HWmonitor to check the RAM voltages. I recommend changing the timings to 5-5-5-15 OR the stock settings.

If you want to up the voltage on NB, add a small 40mm fan to it because the NB has insufficient cooling once you add more voltage to it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themattman*


Is anyone experiencing difficulty overclocking a Q9450 on this board? I can easily get to 3.04Ghz (380FSB) by only adjusting the vcore (1.3 right now as overkill). When I try to go any higher, I can't seem to pass prime 95. I've tried going for 400FSB with +2 on FSB, MCH, and RAM along with 1.375v vcore, but to no avail.

I've tested the memory and it appears that it is either the northbridge holding me back or the CPU is an overclocking dud.


Add a fan to the NB when overvolting it. It runs a bit hot. Change you're RAM voltages to +.5v and change the timings to 5-5-5-15 when overclocking. Leave your RAM multiplier at 2 if it's DDR2 RAM.

--Edit--

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Visceral*


Grrr. Looks like the latest q6600's have a start VID of 1.325.

I seem to be at my max at 1.47 volts 9x389 for 3.51 mghz. SPD set to 2.40 to give me a slight overclock the the ddr800 ram.

temps while idle are 43,49,44,44

Need to see how stable it is. I suppose I could try more volts, but how much is too much for the q6600? 1.5? Even that didn't see enough.


Those temps are a bit warm for the Q6600. Try doing the washer mod on the TRU/E. Yes, 1.5v is the max for 65nm chips. If I remember correctly, it's safe to go past 1.5v in the BIOS on this board due to Vdrop as long as the chip doesn't run past 1.5v in CPU-Z in Windows.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
The EP35-DS3L just has the Dynamic Energy Saver technology in it. That's the only difference I can tell.

+.3v to PCI does absolutely nothing for a CPU overclock. Also, the normal timings on RAM when overclocking CPU is 5-5-5-15. That way you know if your RAM is bottle necking your OC.

Change your timings to 5-5-5-15 or up your RAM voltage to +.05. Upping the RAM voltage to that gives about 2.1v due to the RAM voltage Vdrop on the board. You can use HWmonitor to check the RAM voltages. I recommend changing the timings to 5-5-5-15 OR the stock settings.

If you want to up the voltage on NB, add a small 40mm fan to it because the NB has insufficient cooling once you add more voltage to it.

Add a fan to the NB when overvolting it. It runs a bit hot. Change you're RAM voltages to +.5v and change the timings to 5-5-5-15 when overclocking. Leave your RAM multiplier at 2 if it's DDR2 RAM.

--Edit--

Those temps are a bit warm for the Q6600. Try doing the washer mod on the TRU/E. Yes, 1.5v is the max for 65nm chips. If I remember correctly, it's safe to go past 1.5v in the BIOS on this board due to Vdrop as long as the chip doesn't run past 1.5v in CPU-Z in Windows.

Ugh.It just gets worse. Running any kind of OCCT or orthos pretty much crashes within 5 minutes. I'm having to fall further and further back, with no stability in sight. One weird thing I have noticed, my vcore should be at 1.45 but occt is showing it much lower, like 1.36-1.4, what gives?


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technogeek* 
Hi, In the DDR2 OverVoltage Control setting it to +.4 equals 2.05v.
Try 4-4-4-12 timings.

The *default DDR2 Voltage* on the DS3L is *1.8V* so +0.4V = 2.2V not 2.05 volts


----------



## johnnyxp64

damn i have tried everything bios BIOS is STUK in 267 fsb!!!!! i change the multiplyer andi get other speeds but the fsb is STUCK at 267 no matter what value i select for it!
everytime i restart the bios posts 267fsb, and inside it it says 333for example but the cpu doesnt to nothing,

i tried reset 3-4 times, and clear all bios data, jumber etc, i manage to unstuck it for once and the bios show me 266mhz fsb, but when i trie to overclock it stuck again at 267...........................

i am ready to break it into Peaces, i am not sure if this is a reason to use waranty, i may ave to burn the bios with an other one in order to fail to boot, or burn it completly.....

can i use GA-P35-ds3L bios over to mine GA-P35-DS3???? rev1.0????????/

-------------

OMG i made a fracking mistake i quess, i was trying downgrading my bios untill i reached the F4 version where my q6600 is first supported, BUT my PC doesnt BOOT NOW!!!!
i even dried an e2140 to see if that was a CPU issus NO Luck!!!

i am i great need of the PC for my work and in my anger i propably gone too low... is there ANY way to use something like DualBios or anything to Rewrite a newer BIOS over this stupid one???

i dont get it F4 supports my q6600 g0 why id oesnt BOOT!!!!!??????
>


----------



## Visceral

OK, I'm at a loss here, again. I've set my vcore to 1.45 in bios but when I'm running OCCT, it shows at 1.39 and sometimes drops to 1.34? Is my voltage leaching away into the nether? Why won't it supply a constant 1.45 as set in bios?


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darryl*


The *default DDR2 Voltage* on the DS3L is *1.8V* so +0.4V = 2.2V not 2.05 volts


Mathematically yes it would be 2.2v but due to vdroop the results I end up with on 2 boards checking with 3 different software programs is 2.05. Since both boards gave me the same results, I figured all boards had vdroop in the DDR settings.

Thanks for the CPU-Z link fix, it worked great.. +rep.


----------



## technogeek

*I got my new board yesterday and flashed the Bios to F8f. There is a setting in there that allows you to kick up the multiplier by .5 has anyone tried this and had it stick? For me it will show up in the Bios as + .5 but will not show up in Windows or any programs.
Anyone have any luck with this multiplier setting?

Thanks*


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Visceral*


OK, I'm at a loss here, again. I've set my vcore to 1.45 in bios but when I'm running OCCT, it shows at 1.39 and sometimes drops to 1.34? Is my voltage leaching away into the nether? Why won't it supply a constant 1.45 as set in bios?


This board is really bad regarding voltage drop. Read further 
here-->http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347
but be careful, I wouldnt suggest the "hard mod" just the pencil mod.


----------



## technogeek

Triple post?


----------



## technogeek

Triple post?


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64*


damn i have tried everything bios BIOS is STUK in 267 fsb!!!!! i change the multiplyer andi get other speeds but the fsb is STUCK at 267 no matter what value i select for it!
everytime i restart the bios posts 267fsb, and inside it it says 333for example but the cpu doesnt to nothing,

i tried reset 3-4 times, and clear all bios data, jumber etc, i manage to unstuck it for once and the bios show me 266mhz fsb, but when i trie to overclock it stuck again at 267...........................

i am ready to break it into Peaces, i am not sure if this is a reason to use waranty, i may ave to burn the bios with an other one in order to fail to boot, or burn it completly.....

can i use GA-P35-ds3L bios over to mine GA-P35-DS3???? rev1.0????????/

-------------

OMG i made a fracking mistake i quess, i was trying downgrading my bios untill i reached the F4 version where my q6600 is first supported, BUT my PC doesnt BOOT NOW!!!!
i even dried an e2140 to see if that was a CPU issus NO Luck!!!

i am i great need of the PC for my work and in my anger i propably gone too low... is there ANY way to use something like DualBios or anything to Rewrite a newer BIOS over this stupid one???

i dont get it F4 supports my q6600 g0 why id oesnt BOOT!!!!!??????
>










If you can eventually get it to boot "with an old CPU" the flash to the latest BIOS and get the same results that you started with then I would send it back for a replacement.

If it is too late to exchange it with the seller, it has a 3 year guarantee with Gigabyte... 
Click here--> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/ServiceCenter.aspx and start the process.


----------



## Visceral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


This board is really bad regarding voltage drop. Read further 
here-->http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347
but be careful, I wouldnt suggest the "hard mod" just the pencil mod.


Thanks for the links. Alas, I don't have even a cheap voltage meter at the moment.


----------



## kpo6969

Vdrop you have to live with, (unless you vmod) mine
1.262 in mit
1.236 in bios
1.216 in cpuz
bios F8f

About the multiplier:
You can't set it higher than it's locked at : *9*
you can set to run 8.5, 7.5 etc
would help o'cing ram I guess, haven't done that (yet)


----------



## crazypip666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nyne7lac*


What's the difference between the

GA-EP35-DS3L

and the

GA-P35-DS3L???


I actually came in to ask the same thing. Someone else mentioned the Dynamic energy saver on the EP35, but I think the bigger difference is that they are now selling the EP35 version at the old price of $89.99, while the older P35 version is now being sold as "GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX *All Solid Capacitor* Intel Motherboard" for $109.99. Does anyone know if that means the EP35 version is no longer all solid caps, and if so how that affects its performance?


----------



## johnnyxp64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


If you can eventually get it to boot "with an old CPU" the flash to the latest BIOS and get the same results that you started with then I would send it back for a replacement.

If it is too late to exchange it with the seller, it has a 3 year guarantee with Gigabyte... 
Click here--> http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/ServiceCenter.aspx and start the process.


nothing i tryed 2 other cpu that should be supported from the 1st release, NOTHING!

i followed your link and fiilesd up my form, i hope for a fast reply, i am contacting tommorow my Ex boss that was the reseller and try to get a new model maybe the GA-P35-DS3L rev2 cause i need the GRAID, i had my Hard Disks in RAID striping, so i cant get my latest data from my hard drives also i will propably no need format if i replace p35-ds3 with the p35-ds3L right??

they are the same board with other features, i will reformat later, but now i need to get my Data back i need for my work....worst case senario i am going for an Nforce 650i

do you have any Gigabyte Board to sujest for Q6600 at 3.0ghz with 4GB of DDR2 default at 1066???? p35? x38?

any ideas?

tnx


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


About the multiplier:
You can't set it higher than it's locked at : *9*
you can set to run 8.5, 7.5 etc
would help o'cing ram I guess, haven't done that (yet)


Ohh, Ok thanks.. I should have realized that..


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64*


nothing i tryed 2 other cpu that should be supported from the 1st release, NOTHING!

i followed your link and fiilesd up my form, i hope for a fast reply, i am contacting tommorow my Ex boss that was the reseller and try to get a new model maybe the GA-P35-DS3L rev2 cause i need the GRAID, i had my Hard Disks in RAID striping, so i cant get my latest data from my hard drives also i will propably no need _format if i replace p35-ds3 with the p35-ds3L right??_ *Probably not but I am unsure. I see no trouble if both boards have the same chipsets.*

they are the same board with other features, i will reformat later, but now i need to get my Data back i need for my work....worst case senario i am going for an Nforce 650i

_do you have any Gigabyte Board to sujest for Q6600 at 3.0ghz with 4GB of DDR2 default at 1066???? p35? x38?_
_any ideas?_ *No, this is the only Gigabyte board I have used.*
tnx


..


----------



## johnnyxp64

in few days this is going to be my new baby 

GA-EP35-DS3P rev2.1

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ProductID=2742

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...e=GA-EP35-DS3P

to bad i am not gona talk to ypu anymore in this thread i hope there will be athread for this board in this forum...

tnx for your help so far

have a nice day...

p.s Gigabyte vs ASUS = 1 - 0
check this out if you havent allready:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asu...oard,5348.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asu...oard,5403.html


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64* 
in few days this is going to be my new baby 

GA-EP35-DS3P rev2.1

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ProductID=2742

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...e=GA-EP35-DS3P

to bad i am not gona talk to ypu anymore in this thread i hope there will be athread for this board in this forum...

tnx for your help so far

have a nice day...

p.s Gigabyte vs ASUS = 1 - 0
check this out if you havent allready:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asu...oard,5348.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asu...oard,5403.html

*Good luck with your new board, it looks like a nice one. You dont have to be a stranger here just cuz you dont have the GA-P35-DS3L.

Yea I have heard about the Asus vs Gigabyte war... Now its heating up alot.

Asus














Gigabyte*


----------



## pectin

When installing vista, i start it up and before even installing Vista Crashes with Bad_Pool_Caller or Irrepairable or Unrepairable Hardware Error. There must be something wrong I did... I just cannot install this Motherboard. I have a Pentium D930 and thegot a New 2GB G.Skill DDR2 1066 DDR2 Memory... note that the D930 Processor is a 800Mhz.. and memory is 1066. Why is this happening. I have AHCI to Disabled in the BIOS and Native Port-0 SATA to enabled since there is nothing being said about this.. and no overclocking. Everything is set to AUTO in the BIOS. Memory is set to Auto which I saw it as 5,5,5 15 or something. What is wrong.. why when trying to boot up it is fine when trying to install Vista Ultimate or CP Pro it is bad. What must I do... tried a lot of combinations so far nothing works.

Video Card: 6900GS
Memory : 2gb GSkill DDR2 1066
CPU: D930
Hard Drive: Sata
DVD/CD " 20x SATA Recorder.


----------



## kpo6969

Would overclocking and or changing the timing on my ram be worth it, and if so what settings?
E8400 @ 3.6
G.Skill 4x1GB 6400 NQ @ 800 5-5-5-15 rated 1.8-2.0 run @ 1.87v stock
FSB
Ram 2.0 (1 to 1)
all stock voltages except vcore

Would 4-4-4-12 be better?
I read the AnandTech piece and I'm ??
http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3208&p=4

All I know to do is F1 + CTRL to get to settings.
Thanks


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpo6969* 
Would overclocking and or changing the timing on my ram be worth it, and if so what settings?
E8400 @ 3.6
G.Skill 4x1GB 6400 NQ @ 800 5-5-5-15 rated 1.8-2.0 run @ 1.87v stock
FSB
Ram 2.0 (1 to 1)
all stock voltages except vcore

Would 4-4-4-12 be better?
I read the AnandTech piece and I'm ??
http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3208&p=4

All I know to do is F1 + CTRL to get to settings.
Thanks

I have been running the NQs on this board. I ran into something weird tho: actually hit memtest errors after 9 passes. errors there always showed up much sooner for me. Anyway I emailed gskill usa rep about my solution and he got back to me within a day saying all is ok if not getting hot.

bottom line run 2.1Vddr (+0.3V in bios and 2.0 (1:1) divider, all higher settings errored) and no errors at 12+ passes. I ran at 920MHz and 900MHz fine with tight 4-4-4-12 2T timing. warm to touch but not hot. Anytime I hit 1000MHz or more with them they errored for me. even with very loose timing. at this speed my timings changed bandwidth from 3144MB/s to 3701MB/s Nice! (memtest86 1.70) sandra results were similar.

I am running 450FSB due to cpu 7X lock, 460FSB ran fine on this memory also but after 36+ hrs stable on prime95 I discovered XP crashed trying to come out of standby, lowered to 450FSB took care of that problem. actually getting 3620MB/s with 450FSB.

same settings errored at 2.0V but fine at 2.1V

also +.1V FSB, +.1MCH, 1.3500 Vcore in bios (cpu-z showing 1.30Vcore) and all is very well and very cool running.

I rma'd the board due to dropping settings after shutting down overnight, just got it back yesterday from newegg, same problem. rolled bios back to F6 from F7. before I rma i tried F8 bioses but they did not help me.

I am wondering if cold reset is related to loading a saved profile so I'm letting this baby cool off with manual settings and F6. what a pain. (yes I also tried many other listed solutions before rma but no joy)

I read a big ddr3/2 shootout in toms hardware a while back and it seems like gains for big memory speed are small, looks like get good stable memory and get a good oc on cpu is where the money is, IMHO


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpo6969* 
Would overclocking and or changing the timing on my ram be worth it, and if so what settings?
E8400 @ 3.6
G.Skill 4x1GB 6400 NQ @ 800 5-5-5-15 rated 1.8-2.0 run @ 1.87v stock
FSB
Ram 2.0 (1 to 1)
all stock voltages except vcore

Would 4-4-4-12 be better?
I read the AnandTech piece and I'm ??
http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3208&p=4

All I know to do is F1 + CTRL to get to settings.
Thanks

I have the same chip. I'd set the ram at 2.40 (try to boot. if not go back to 2.00) Timings 5-5-5-15.
That G.Skill is rated at 2.1v. The board is 1.8v stock. So +0.3v DDR2.
Then +0.1v MCH and FSB. Should run steady as a rock.
Once you start getting up towards 4.0 territory. You'll need to add +0.1v or even +0.2v to the MCH. Possibly +0.1v FSB too.
That board is rock solid with the E8400. Have fun. Good luck.


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
I have the same chip. I'd set the ram at 2.40 (try to boot. if not go back to 2.00) Timings 5-5-5-15.
That G.Skill is rated at 2.1v. The board is 1.8v stock. So +0.3v DDR2.
Then +0.1v MCH and FSB. Should run steady as a rock.
Once you start getting up towards 4.0 territory. You'll need to add +0.1v or even +0.2v to the MCH. Possibly +0.1v FSB too.
That board is rock solid with the E8400. Have fun. Good luck.

what MHz are you getting from NQs with loose timing? I've been conservative with Vddr, how hot is you ram getting? are you running an extra fan on them (I'm not, just curious)? I saw big gains with 4-4-4-12 but the biggest came from setting 2T on trrd. I saw another forum where gskill rep said 3-6-3-9 subtimings would help but I couldn't figure out how to cross that to this board and he didn't help. I felt like a 15% improvement over stock on $45 ram was sweet, I'd love to get 1080 or 1100 out of them but I figured that would be greedy... (I need to stay with low temps within reason)


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claytona* 
what MHz are you getting from NQs with loose timing? I've been conservative with Vddr, how hot is you ram getting? are you running an extra fan on them (I'm not, just curious)? I saw big gains with 4-4-4-12 but the biggest came from setting 2T on trrd. I saw another forum where gskill rep said 3-6-3-9 subtimings would help but I couldn't figure out how to cross that to this board and he didn't help. I felt like a 15% improvement over stock on $45 ram was sweet, I'd love to get 1080 or 1100 out of them but I figured that would be greedy... (I need to stay with low temps within reason)

I'm running 1070Mhz (2.40) on the sticks. I couldn't get 4-4-4-12 to work at that speed. But the ram HAS to have +0.3v because the G.Skill is rated at 2.1v and the DS3L comes stock at 1.8v. I run my DDR2 at +0.4v without a fan, to be honest. Never had a problem. But you definitely need +0.3v on the DDR2.


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
I'm running 1070Mhz (2.40) on the sticks. I couldn't get 4-4-4-12 to work at that speed. But the ram HAS to have +0.3v because the G.Skill is rated at 2.1v and the DS3L comes stock at 1.8v. I run my DDR2 at +0.4v without a fan, to be honest. Never had a problem. But you definitely need +0.3v on the DDR2.

I was afraid to bump to 2.1 until I heard from gskill rep. when I looked them up before I saw them rated at 1.8-2.0V. Like you I had to kick them up to 2.1 to get past errors but wanted to avoid heat/warranty issues of any higher. I'd take them to 2.4V and 1100 in a heartbeat if I didn't think I could cook coffee on them.

That's why I was wondering about your heat, even though touch is not a very good test...


----------



## kpo6969

I failed big time with the ram.
I also tried 3.8, 3.85, and 4.0 with 1.3 vcore
upped fsb .02 and mch .02 and ram .02

I have the G.S 6400 NQ 5-5-5-15 1.8-2.0

This is what I emailed G.S.:
Hi, quick question
I have 4x1GB sticks of F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ (1.8-2.0v)
What would be the highest regular voltage I could run safely?
I have a GigaByte P35-DS3L which has high vdrop
400FSB 1X1 ratio 800mhz
normal 1.87v
bios auto 400FSB 2.04v
I love the ram and have it paired with that mobo and an E8400.
Any guidence appreciated.

And their reply:
Hi
This model of memory is good to run up to 2.0~2.1v. maximum 2.15v
Thank you
GSKILL USA REP

Anyway, I tried 3.8 with a 1.3 vcore and that was a fail also.
I must be getting too old.


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


I failed big time with the ram.
I also tried 3.8, 3.85, and 4.0 with 1.3 vcore
upped fsb .02 and mch .02 and ram .02

I have the G.S 6400 NQ 5-5-5-15 1.8-2.0

This is what I emailed G.S.:
Hi, quick question
I have 4x1GB sticks of F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ (1.8-2.0v)
What would be the highest regular voltage I could run safely?
I have a GigaByte P35-DS3L which has high vdrop
400FSB 1X1 ratio 800mhz
normal 1.87v
bios auto 400FSB 2.04v
I love the ram and have it paired with that mobo and an E8400.
Any guidence appreciated.

And their reply:
Hi
This model of memory is good to run up to 2.0~2.1v. maximum 2.15v
Thank you
GSKILL USA REP

Anyway, I tried 3.8 with a 1.3 vcore and that was a fail also.
I must be getting too old.


you've got a way ass-kickin' cpu compared to me. do you have a good cooler? You didn't mention whether 1.3V in cpu-z indicated or in bios setting? I set my bios to 1.35 just to get an actual 1.3 at my cpu, worked ok at 3.2GHz. I would think you would need a few more tenths ov Vcore to get 3.8 or 4. from what I've read that cpu should be fine with it with good cooling. don't trust bios health status, get a free download of core temp or speed fan (easy google find).

If your temps are low keep jacking Vcore 'till it works or you are too afraid. Then you can drop speed to what runs at a level you like.

If you set Vcore to 1.3 in bios it's probably way more like 1.26 at the cpu with this board (that's way undervolt which is fine for temp but I couldn't get prime95 to even run on my E6550 that low, kick Vcore up and everything ran)

Again, what Vcore yopu want to run may depend a lot on your cooler, my 2 cents.

oops, noticed you set ram at 2.0V, my NQs needed 2.1V just to get past errors (+.3V in bios) at any setting and they did not get hot. memory errors could cause your issues.


----------



## kpo6969

AC Freezer 7 Pro
running 3.6 @ 1.216v cpuz
1.262 gets me 1.236 in bios and 1.216 actual
1.3 gives me 1.248 actual


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


AC Freezer 7 Pro
running 3.6 @ 1.216v cpuz
1.262 gets me 1.236 in bios and 1.216 actual
1.3 gives me 1.248 actual


1.350 is stock intel voltage, that is not actually any overvolt at all. I'm using the freezer7 also and I get 55C at 100% in a 90F room at 1.3 (actually I set bios to 1.3500 and see 1.312 at idle and 1.291 at 100%) I can't see 3.8 or 4 without bring up your Vcore a little.

that's with 3.22 and 3.15GHz on my weenie cpu (actually I like it a lot, it's just not as nice as QX etc.)

I started with 1.26 then 1.28 in the bios and it seemed to boot fine but prime95 just dropped dead on startup. I went up 2 steps at a time on Vcore 'till it would run. I read about people running it on 1.26 but it didn't work for me. that was at the 3.2 to 3.4 level. I would think you'd have to goose it a little to get 3.8-4.

duh, your .45 cpu takes different V. I would think the same theory applies. I've seen this board do 575fsb, you could try 7X multi at 500 to get you memory squared away then up to 8 or 9x. You would probably need to run 5-5-5-15 or looser.

I would narrow down what the memory will do with known ok cpu settings then bump up the cpu. I like the memtest boot disk (it's a boot option on the ubuntu live disk if you don't have a floppy.


----------



## claytona

Actually, our tests showed that Wolfdale responds very good to Vcore increase. But we didn't aim for record-breaking speeds, so we only increased the processor Vcore in the BIOS Setup to 1.5V that resulted into the actual 1.42-1.46V taking into account Vdroop. This voltage increase is relatively harmless for a processor using an efficient air cooler and is acceptable for systems running 24/7. However, even in this case our Core 2 Duo E8500 didn't disappoint us at all.

We managed to get this processor to run stably at 4.37GHz. No doubt: Wolfdale CPUs will become another overclockers' favorite, because Conroe processors could hardly hit these speeds at extremely high voltages and with special cooing systems involved. By the way, our processor running at 4.37GHz retained quite acceptable thermal mode of only 70Â°C under workload.

from the overclock page: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu..._12.html#sect0

probably a better idea than mine... looks like 4GHz is well in you range if you wish.


----------



## kpo6969

My vid is 1.10 stock (cpuz)
Max under specf. is 1.3625


----------



## claytona

my friggin board is still dropping settings. I'm going to see what I can do by dropping fsb and seeing how high i can run the gskill NQs.

I guess your mileage may vary but it seems like taking e8400 to 1.3 or 1.35 (actual) would help you get there, you may not even need that much.

(assuming memory is sorted out)


----------



## claytona

my NQs seem to be ok with looser timings, getting 4762mb/s for now


----------



## auditt241

I was about to buy one but now newegg tells me they're out








It is coming back right? or should I snag the one i see on amazon?


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Heeeeeeeeeeeeey guys, I'm not an owner but my friend will soon. I was wondering if anyone has had a good experience running G-Skill ram with their ds3l. It's not listed in the QVL so I need to make sure. The ram in specific is G.SKILL F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


My vid is 1.10 stock (cpuz) 
Max under specf. is 1.3625


If it makes you feel any better. 
I'm running 4.01Ghz at 1.3625 vcore (that's max reccomended). 
+0.4v DDR2 (you need to set yours to +0.3v, not +0.2v)
PCI +0.1v
MCH +0.2v (used to run +0.3v but it's stable at +0.2v)
FSB +0.2v
Ram 2.40 (might have to go 2.00) 
5-5-5-15 timings

Your vcore it too low for a higher overclock. It's that simple.

Good luck. ~JadeMiner~


----------



## johnnyxp64

in this article i found that was long ago, its crystal clear that the P35 has support of pci-x 2.0, this doesnt only help in performance, but its consuming less energy, so less heat, so green planet.....

but i am sure that this feature is somehow LOCKED in our Chipsets...who the heck can we unlock that, can we verify its there ?

article:
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06...ports_pcie_2/1

i have 8800GT wich IS pci-x 2.0 and now that i am getting the GA-EP35-DS3P why not use that extra power????

any ideas?


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64*


in this article i found that was long ago, its crystal clear that the P35 has support of pci-x 2.0, this doesnt only help in performance, but its consuming less energy, so less heat, so green planet.....

but i am sure that this feature is somehow LOCKED in our Chipsets...who the heck can we unlock that, can we verify its there ?

article:
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06...ports_pcie_2/1

i have 8800GT wich IS pci-x 2.0 and now that i am getting the GA-EP35-DS3P why not use that extra power????

any ideas?


I'm not sure what you can tell by the picture but my understanding is these are pcix 1.1. Intel did not make pcix 2.0 available until X38 chipset.


----------



## AgentofDarkness

Hey Folks,

First time poster, long time admirer (yuk,yuk). Let me cut to the chase:

I had a horrible experience with the EVGA 680i Mobo and in looking for a board that actually worked, I ended up buying the Gigabyte GA-EP35-DSP3P. With the EVGA board, I had dead SATA port after dead SATA port and tons of hall.dll corruption and system instability, both overclocked and stock.

After recently installing the GA-EP35-DS3P and overclocking my Core Two Duo E6750 from 2.66Ghz to 3.2 and 3.0Ghz I have run into some system instability, a BSOD and most recently a hal.dll corruption combined with an additional boot entry in my boot.ini. Booting the first option gives me the hal.dll error and booting the second option takes me into XP Pro as usual.

I'm at work right now but I'll try to give the best breakdown of my system possible:

GA-EP35-DS3P Mobo
Core Two Duo E6750
Zalman CNPS9700
Crucial DDR 800 2x1GB and 1x512MB DIMMS
Seagate 350GB SATA 7200rpm Disk (NO RAID)
Western Digital 300GB SATA 7200 Spare Disk
Soundblaster Audigy Platinum Card
BFG 880GTX OC, 760MB
Coolermaster CMstacker Case with custom fan installation
550 WATT Antec Power Supply

I have checked all the temps with Everest and everything seems to be running pretty cool most of the time as I've made the best I can out of an air cooling solution. I'm pretty sure the problem isn't heat.

I've also memtested the memory, at least at stock speeds and everything seems OK.

As far as I can tell, my system instability most likely lies in my n00b approach to overclocking my machine. I have adjusted the FSB to 8x and the clockspeed to 375/400 as well as experimenting with bringing the core voltage to 1.40. In addition I have locked the PCI frequency to 100 (which I quickly learned was necessary to even approach the 16x speed of the 8800GTX). I have not manually set the memory voltages or timings and I have a suspicion that my incomplete approach to overclocking this board is probably the cause of my headaches.

Aside from what I have seen so far in this thread, there doesn't seem to be a ton of information on how to overclock using this board, much less any information from the manufacturer.

My question is, are my symptoms consistent with bad overclocking or more like bad HD? If not bad HD (or other component), does anyone have any super important tips for overclocking with this particular BIOS?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad* 
Heeeeeeeeeeeeey guys, I'm not an owner but my friend will soon. I was wondering if anyone has had a good experience running G-Skill ram with their ds3l. It's not listed in the QVL so I need to make sure. The ram in specific is G.SKILL F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK

Yep. It'll run fine. I don't own that RAM, but I'm going to order some in about a week or two. Nevertheless, I've done my research and have read of a bunch of people having success with this RAM in the DS3L.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AgentofDarkness* 
Hey Folks,

First time poster, long time admirer (yuk,yuk). Let me cut to the chase:

I had a horrible experience with the EVGA 680i Mobo and in looking for a board that actually worked, I ended up buying the Gigabyte GA-EP35-DSP3P. With the EVGA board, I had dead SATA port after dead SATA port and tons of hall.dll corruption and system instability, both overclocked and stock.

After recently installing the GA-EP35-DS3P and overclocking my Core Two Duo E6750 from 2.66Ghz to 3.2 and 3.0Ghz I have run into some system instability, a BSOD and most recently a hal.dll corruption combined with an additional boot entry in my boot.ini. Booting the first option gives me the hal.dll error and booting the second option takes me into XP Pro as usual.

I'm at work right now but I'll try to give the best breakdown of my system possible:

GA-EP35-DS3P Mobo
Core Two Duo E6750
Zalman CNPS9700
Crucial DDR 800 2x1GB and 1x512MB DIMMS
Seagate 350GB SATA 7200rpm Disk (NO RAID)
Western Digital 300GB SATA 7200 Spare Disk
Soundblaster Audigy Platinum Card
BFG 880GTX OC, 760MB
Coolermaster CMstacker Case with custom fan installation
550 WATT Antec Power Supply

I have checked all the temps with Everest and everything seems to be running pretty cool most of the time as I've made the best I can out of an air cooling solution. I'm pretty sure the problem isn't heat.

I've also memtested the memory, at least at stock speeds and everything seems OK.

As far as I can tell, my system instability most likely lies in my n00b approach to overclocking my machine. I have adjusted the FSB to 8x and the clockspeed to 375/400 as well as experimenting with bringing the core voltage to 1.40. In addition I have locked the PCI frequency to 100 (which I quickly learned was necessary to even approach the 16x speed of the 8800GTX). I have not manually set the memory voltages or timings and I have a suspicion that my incomplete approach to overclocking this board is probably the cause of my headaches.

Aside from what I have seen so far in this thread, there doesn't seem to be a ton of information on how to overclock using this board, much less any information from the manufacturer.

My question is, are my symptoms consistent with bad overclocking or more like bad HD? If not bad HD (or other component), does anyone have any super important tips for overclocking with this particular BIOS?

Thanks in Advance!

Take out the 1x512mb stick (or add another matching stick) and see if that helps.


----------



## Froger The Third

Hello Agentofdarknes, welcome to Overclock.net

I have just ordered a E series board yesterday, and read about problems with overclocking it. Seems the software or something for the energy saveing mode doesent allow you to change the voltage settings very good, people said not to install it if your going to overclock. Might have to flash CMOS to fix this problem I have heard. However I have no personal experionce with overclocking, and have not aquired this board yet, so you should mearly look into my suggestions, not take them to heart.


----------



## Unstoppable

I have a E6750 running at 3,2 GHz on the P35-DS3L.
The FSB is currently at 1600MHz. So when I want to overclock my CPU to a higher clock, my FSB will go higher too.
My question is, what is the highest FSB the P35-DS3L can handle?

I was hoping to get as close as possible to 4GHz, but that would mean a FSB of 2000MHz and that seemed kinda high









Thanks in advance


----------



## redalert

people have gotten to 4ghz with the board (e8400 cpu though) and it had WC setup. I have my e6750 @ 3.4, I havent really tried to go any higher with it.


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...l-oc-time.html


----------



## technogeek

This is my second GA-P35-DS3, When I click restart from windows this board completely shuts down then about 4 seconds later starts up.

My first board (and all the other boards I have ever used) never did a complete shut down like this one.

Is this simular to other GA-P35-DS3's? or is this just a fluke?

I am using the F8f Bios.

Thanks.


----------



## tkl.hui

I think all of them are supposed to do this. I've tried multiple bios ver. and they all do it so I believe its normal.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkl.hui*


I think all of them are supposed to do this. I've tried multiple bios ver. and they all do it so I believe its normal.


I agree, it's normal.


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Heeeeeeeeeeeeey guys, I'm not an owner but my friend will soon. I was wondering if anyone has had a good experience running G-Skill ram with their ds3l. It's not listed in the QVL so I need to make sure. The ram in specific is G.SKILL F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK


Anyone else?


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Anyone else?


Runs great in my DS3L. Best ram I ever used.


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Anyone else?


Just ordered some. Should be here sometime next week. I'll let you know how well it runs. I'm going to see if I can get it running at 1200MHz.


----------



## thethriller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm3gH3ad*


Anyone else?


Same memory I'm using, my E8200 rock solid at 3680Mhz(460x8), memory at 1104Mhz 5-5-5-15, on only 2.0v(2.1 recommended)


----------



## Visceral

After a week or so of tweaking the q6600, this is what I can get:

3402

Voltage was tricky because of vdrop or whatever it's called. I had to pump 1.543 volts into it due to the drop, I'm watching cpuz and it records core voltage at 1.488. Of course, this drop during load, so it actually goes lower but never over 1.5

Temps, meh. Idle, just sitting there, I'm at 43,43,39,43. Load, the highest it hits is 71 before dropping back down to 70. Since I figure there's no known game or application in the world that's going to require a load scenario, I figure temps should remain lower than that by a margin.

Does this sound sustainable, typical for a q6600 overclock?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Visceral* 
After a week or so of tweaking the q6600, this is what I can get:

3402

Voltage was tricky because of vdrop or whatever it's called. I had to pump 1.543 volts into it due to the drop, I'm watching cpuz and it records core voltage at 1.488. Of course, this drop during load, so it actually goes lower but never over 1.5

Temps, meh. Idle, just sitting there, I'm at 43,43,39,43. Load, the highest it hits is 71 before dropping back down to 70. Since I figure there's no known game or application in the world that's going to require a load scenario, I figure temps should remain lower than that by a margin.

Does this sound sustainable, typical for a q6600 overclock?

I'd say that 3.4ghz is a pretty reasonable o/c on a Q6600. Most people like going for 3.6ghz but the truth is that not all of us can reach it. I have tried and tried but I can't seem to get stable at 3.6ghz. I can run 3.5ghz but not 3.6. I do think that your voltage is too high for 3.4ghz though. You can also do the pencil mod to help out with the vdroop. If you have a multimeter and a pencil you can take care of most of the vdroop.


----------



## The_Nightshift

I'm having a bit of difficulty OCing my E8400 (see my signature for the system's hardware). At 3.45 GHz on stock voltage (using 8.5 * 406, with the memory mult dropped to 2.4 to keep it at a reasonable speed [although that means it's slightly underclocked at the moment]) I can get well over an hour of orthos (never errored, but I didn't leave it running longer). However, when I increase the FSB to 412 MHz it becomes dramatically more unstable (it will either fail Orthos within 15 minutes or reset after that amount of time). I've tried maxing out both the FSB and NB voltages, and increasing the VCORE to 1.25 V, but the results have remained unchanged (temperatures are well within acceptable limits, with the CPU maxing out at 48C under orthos load even with the higher VCORE, and the NB stays at 35, so it's not heat). Any suggestions?


----------



## thethriller

You're probably going to need a vcore bump to overclock further... you're not going to hurt anything going to 1.35v to see if that's the culprit. Unless you got really unlucky with that chip, or your mobo isn't willing to do high fsb, you should have no problem getting past 3.45Ghz.


----------



## The_Nightshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thethriller*


You're probably going to need a vcore bump to overclock further... you're not going to hurt anything going to 1.35v to see if that's the culprit. Unless you got really unlucky with that chip, or your mobo isn't willing to do high fsb, you should have no problem getting past 3.45Ghz.


One of those must be the case, because the additional CPU voltage changed nothing. I'm going to try starting the overclocking process over using the default 9 multiplier, instead of the 8.5 that I was using (I had been told that 8.5 was the E8400's sweet spot, but that's not worth much if you can't push the FSB far enough to matter).


----------



## ///M3

I'm getting ready to buy a Q6600 any minute now and have decided to go with this board, I think. I can't find many reviews on the newer EP35-DS3L model but the older one seems to be a decent board for overclocking a Q6600. I don't need RAID so the DS3R would be a waste(except for the extra USB ports). I'm not a big gamer either so SLi isn't needed.

I guess my question is does anyone here own the newer EP35 model/ How does it overclock and is it just as good as the older P35? If I don't use DES it should be the same board pretty much right? I can get either one and I don't know what to do. I thought about the Asus P5E-VM HDMI but I already have the Zotac 8800gts card coming soon so I don't need the IGP or HDMI port. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Justin


----------



## redalert

I just got a Q9450 and OCZ vendetta 2 today for this board wondering what kind of OC I can get with it. I would like to get to 3.4 for everyday use just wondering what vcore is likely to achive that due to the vdrop on the board. I would like to avoid setting the voltage above 1.4


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


I just got a Q9450 and OCZ vendetta 2 today for this board wondering what kind of OC I can get with it. I would like to get to 3.4 for everyday use just wondering what vcore is likely to achive that due to the vdrop on the board. I would like to avoid setting the voltage above 1.4


Don't go above 1.3625v. The electronmigration is horrible above that, and detrimental to the chip's lifespan.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
Don't go above 1.3625v. The electronmigration is horrible above that, and detrimental to the chip's lifespan.

thanks for that is what its at right now was at 1.375. I have been playing around with settings 3.4 probably wont happen maybe 3.2 though. I can get into windows but BSOD maybe upping the fsb or nb voltage may help. Currently running orthos large FFTs @1140mhz. My E6750 was much more OC friendly


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
thanks for that is what its at right now was at 1.375. I have been playing around with settings 3.4 probably wont happen maybe 3.2 though. I can get into windows but BSOD maybe upping the fsb or nb voltage may help. Currently running orthos large FFTs @1140mhz. My E6750 was much more OC friendly

probably more fsb or nb would help as you will need a high fsb to get 3.2 or 3.4.


----------



## thethriller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Nightshift*


One of those must be the case, because the additional CPU voltage changed nothing. I'm going to try starting the overclocking process over using the default 9 multiplier, instead of the 8.5 that I was using (I had been told that 8.5 was the E8400's sweet spot, but that's not worth much if you can't push the FSB far enough to matter).


Well, if I had to venture my guess, it's probably your mobo limiting you









I just ran a series of tests (Just playing a game, World of Warcraft to be exact) Being that mine's an E8200, I'm stuck at 8x multiplier:

Step 1: I've been running 460x8 almost from day 1, went for the 1ghz OC... 2.66 to 3.67 (vcore 1.275v - hardly an increase from stock), vdimm +0.2 = 2.0v, divider at 2.40 = pc2-8500 with a very mild OC, PCI-E, FSB, and MCH voltages all at default
................runs fine no matter what I throw at it

Step 2: 10mhz fsb increase. This motherboard will not run games at 470fsb. 
- change memory divider to 2.0, memory running way under stock - no go
- increase fsb and/or mch voltage to +0.1, +0.2, +0.3 - still no go
- increase vcore to 1.375(to account for even the minor 80mhz cpu speed increase) - STILL no go

Leads me to the obvious: my particular motherboard is not going to pass ~460 fsb







Here's wishing I'd spent the extra $14 at the time for an E8400.... 460x9 gets me almost another 500mhz, I'm ABSOLUTELY sure my cpu would do it even if it took that 1.35-1.4v to get there :\\


----------



## technogeek

I have the E8400 @4.0Ghz. Here are my settings if you want to try them.

FSB= 445 @9x
Core Volt=1.375
DDR2= +0.4
FSB= +0.1
MCH= +0.1
C.I.A.2 = Disabled
Performance Enhance= Standard
Memory Frequency= 2-2

*Advanced BIOS Features tab...*
C1E= Disabled
TM2= Enabled
CPU EIST Function= Disabled


----------



## auditt241

Hey i was wondering if anyone here knows if the ep35-ds3R has the same voltage issues as the ep35-ds3l. I really wanted a regular p35-ds3l but they're quickly going out of stock, and the ds3r looks like a good option to overclock


----------



## Jarrstin

Yes, it's pretty much the same board, but with Raid options.


----------



## toricred

I'm trying to OC a Q6600 with this board. I can get it stable at 3.285, but when I run Prime95 on this it drops the multiplier to 6 after about 5 minutes. I have disabled C1E and EIST, but left TM2 on. I'm running vcore at 1.3975 in BIOS, 1.34 idle in HWMonitor and 1.28 load in HWMonitor. I've got FSB and MCH at +.1 each. It seems to drop when the CPU temperature is just about to hit 60C. Any suggestions?


----------



## CudaBoy71

I am trying to get my E2200 past 2.6.. I have under multiplied it over volted it still no go...


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I'm trying to OC a Q6600 with this board. I can get it stable at 3.285, but when I run Prime95 on this it drops the multiplier to 6 after about 5 minutes. I have disabled C1E and EIST, but left TM2 on. I'm running vcore at 1.3975 in BIOS, 1.34 idle in HWMonitor and 1.28 load in HWMonitor. I've got FSB and MCH at +.1 each. It seems to drop when the CPU temperature is just about to hit 60C. Any suggestions?


*Go into the PC Health Status tab and disable CPU Warning Temperature or set it to 70oC/158oF. I have noticed the (TM2) will kick in according to the CPU Warning Temperature settings.*


----------



## kpo6969

I have the same happen when running OCCT, @60c crash everytime.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


*Go into the PC Health Status tab and disable CPU Warning Temperature or set it to 70oC/158oF. I have noticed the (TM2) will kick in according to the CPU Warning Temperature settings.*


Weird, I'm pretty sure I have my CPU warning thing off in the BIOS, but I'll check as I too have that problem.


----------



## Liquidus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *///M3*


I'm getting ready to buy a Q6600 any minute now and have decided to go with this board, I think. I can't find many reviews on the newer EP35-DS3L model but the older one seems to be a decent board for overclocking a Q6600. I don't need RAID so the DS3R would be a waste(except for the extra USB ports). I'm not a big gamer either so SLi isn't needed.

I guess my question is does anyone here own the newer EP35 model/ How does it overclock and is it just as good as the older P35? If I don't use DES it should be the same board pretty much right? I can get either one and I don't know what to do. I thought about the Asus P5E-VM HDMI but I already have the Zotac 8800gts card coming soon so I don't need the IGP or HDMI port. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Justin


From what I've read, the EP35 is the same as the P35 except for the Dynamic Energy Saver feature. There's a voltage issue you can read about here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...articular.html


----------



## toricred

I had the thermal warning disabled as well. I turned it on and set it to 70/158 and that resolved the problem. It also is somehow getting me lower temperatures on my OC. With this, I might be able to up my FSB a little more. Thanks for the tip.

EDIT: I spoke too soon. I still have the problem.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I had the thermal warning disabled as well. I turned it on and set it to 70/158 and that resolved the problem. It also is somehow getting me lower temperatures on my OC. With this, I might be able to up my FSB a little more. Thanks for the tip.


*Glad that worked out for you, I wasnt 100% sure that setting was what helped me with that issue... There are so many settings, I get confused









To who ever repped me, Thanks..







*


----------



## toricred

Are you currently running with TM2 on or off? Also, what BIOS are you running?


----------



## onlycodered

Not sure if anyone can help me with this, but it seems like recently whenever I put my PC to sleep in Vista and try to wake it up, it just sits there with a black screen, then it eventually reboots and resumes from sleep using the sleep state from the hdd instead of the memory. Also, whenever it does this, it resets my BIOS back to default. I'm wondering if perhaps it doesn't like my overclock. My CPU is over 4 hours stable in Orthos and my RAM doesn't give any errors in Memtest after over 14 passes.

My new CPU and RAM arrive tomorrow, so it'll be interesting to see if the same happens with those installed.

I should probably also note that Vista sees my C partition as "dirty". It may be because of all the blue screens I got during my overclocking and when I tried updating my NVIDIA drivers.


----------



## toricred

I updated the BIOS to F8f and now it doesn't drop the multiplier until the temp is about to hit 62C. By the way, where do I find the setting to get the multiplier to 8.5?


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


Are you currently running with TM2 on or off? Also, what BIOS are you running?


Advanced BIOS Features tab...
C1E= Disabled
TM2= Enabled
CPU EIST Function= Disabled
Bios= F8f


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I updated the BIOS to F8f and now it doesn't drop the multiplier until the temp is about to hit 62C. By the way, where do I find the setting to get the multiplier to 8.5?


CPU Clock Ratio: Change multiplier to 8 and then set +.5 right underneath it.


----------



## toricred

I don't see that setting there. Right below the multiplier is the CPU Frequency that is "grayed" out. Do I need to hit Ctrl + F1 to see it?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


*Go into the PC Health Status tab and disable CPU Warning Temperature or set it to 70oC/158oF. I have noticed the (TM2) will kick in according to the CPU Warning Temperature settings.*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *toricred*


I had the thermal warning disabled as well. I turned it on and set it to 70/158 and that resolved the problem. It also is somehow getting me lower temperatures on my OC. With this, I might be able to up my FSB a little more. Thanks for the tip.

EDIT: I spoke too soon. I still have the problem.


I tried what techno posted and I have the exact same problem as toricred. Maybe it's a faulty sensor read. I'll put it to 80C and see how it goes. I also have TM2 enabled.


----------



## toricred

It looks like my Q6600 doesn't support any .5 multipliers that's probably why I don't see the option in the BIOS.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Maybe I missed this... but I tried the control F1 to get into my mem timeings and it did not work..What do I have to do?


----------



## toricred

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
Maybe I missed this... but I tried the control F1 to get into my mem timeings and it did not work..What do I have to do?

Did you hit Ctrl + F1 while on the main screen in the BIOS, not in the screen where you would set the timings?


----------



## CoolBob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
Maybe I missed this... but I tried the control F1 to get into my mem timeings and it did not work..What do I have to do?

Hey Cuda. Press del to go to BIOS. At the first screen, hold on to Ctrl and then tap F1. The screen may blink really quickly. Then you should be able to see more options when you go to the options where you set the FSB and voltages.


----------



## evilevildead

I'm building my first computer, the specs are in my signature. I won't get the motherboard until next week, but.. I'm having some questions about what to do first, the HDD is brand new, do I need to format it before I try to install the operating system? And do I need to hook everything up and install the OS before I'll be able to get into the BIOS? When I get into the BIOS will that tell me that the motherboard is going to work properly? I'm pretty neurotic about that because I hear quite a bit about motherboards being DOA and want to test to see if I'll have to return it right away.

One more question about the power supply, if your power supply is too weak can you hook up two power supplies, plugging different pieces of the computer to each one?

Thank you very much for any assistance.


----------



## onlycodered

Disregard my previous post. It seems to have been the IDE cable that I was using that was slowing down my hdd.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilevildead* 
I'm building my first computer, the specs are in my signature. I won't get the motherboard until next week, but.. I'm having some questions about what to do first, the HDD is brand new, do I need to format it before I try to install the operating system? And do I need to hook everything up and install the OS before I'll be able to get into the BIOS? When I get into the BIOS will that tell me that the motherboard is going to work properly? I'm pretty neurotic about that because I hear quite a bit about motherboards being DOA and want to test to see if I'll have to return it right away.

One more question about the power supply, if your power supply is too weak can you hook up two power supplies, plugging different pieces of the computer to each one?

Thank you very much for any assistance.

You do not have to format the HD, you can get into the BIOS without a OS installed, and there will be one quick beep, when you turn on the mobo, to let you know it's working properly.

Yes, you can use two power supplies, but you will have to do some modding to get them to work iirc.

My 2 cents are that you get a better HD, better RAM, and a better graphics card.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilevildead*


I'm building my first computer, the specs are in my signature. I won't get the motherboard until next week, but.. I'm having some questions about what to do first, the HDD is brand new, do I need to format it before I try to install the operating system? And do I need to hook everything up and install the OS before I'll be able to get into the BIOS? When I get into the BIOS will that tell me that the motherboard is going to work properly? I'm pretty neurotic about that because I hear quite a bit about motherboards being DOA and want to test to see if I'll have to return it right away.

One more question about the power supply, if your power supply is too weak can you hook up two power supplies, plugging different pieces of the computer to each one?

Thank you very much for any assistance.


*How to build a computer--> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...ild+a+computer*


----------



## P?P?!

Does anyone know maybe why i cant push my e6550 higher than 3.36 (stock is 2.33) im trying to hit like 3.4 or 3.5 if possible


----------



## GoOffroad

Just installed G.Skill 1066 2x2gb. I'm running Vista 64-bit. With an E8400. I have it running stock as you can see. I set the timing to 5-5-5-15. The FSB







Ram seems like it's off. I runing at 2.0v which is perfect. Everytime I try to adjust the fsb it's obviously changing the ram speed. I'm having trouble linking it back to 1:1. Maybe it shouldn't be since it's 4gb. I looked through a few posts and there was not much to say. Thanks for the help.


----------



## evilevildead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
You do not have to format the HD, you can get into the BIOS without a OS installed, and there will be one quick beep, when you turn on the mobo, to let you know it's working properly.

Yes, you can use two power supplies, but you will have to do some modding to get them to work iirc.

My 2 cents are that you get a better HD, better RAM, and a better graphics card.

Thanks!
I'd get better parts but I'm on a pretty strict budget. The HD used to be an external drive and the graphics card was given to me by an upgrading friend. I've heard that the speed of the RAM doesn't strongly affect gameplay/general computer speed, and bought this RAM when I was going to use a different mobo that had only 2 slots.. cheapest 4 gigs I could find, and it had generally positive reviews.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technogeek* 
*How to build a computer--> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...ild+a+computer*

.....I guess I could have just done that too, didn't think of that.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilevildead*


Thanks! 
I'd get better parts but I'm on a pretty strict budget. The HD used to be an external drive and the graphics card was given to me by an upgrading friend. I've heard that the speed of the RAM doesn't strongly affect gameplay/general computer speed, and bought this RAM when I was going to use a different mobo that had only 2 slots.. cheapest 4 gigs I could find, and it had generally positive reviews.

.....I guess I could have just done that too, didn't think of that.


I have only 2gigs of RAM and it's working fine for me. You don't even need 4gigs unless your running Vista along with RAM intensive programs(?). 2gigs are plenty for whatever I do. 4gigs is overkill unless you plan to run Vista and other programs that eat a lot of RAM at the same time.

You could ask people in the Intel Build Forum of Overclock.net what the best parts would be for your budget.

From the looks of it, you getting 4gigs of RAM and a Q6600 must mean you run some intensive programs.

What are you going to be using your new computer for?

--Edit--
Can you return the RAM for a refund since you have the DS3L now?


----------



## sonicmenu

I can't believe how well it records audio...compared to stock....all i need now is some more ram and SATA II Seagate 32mb cache 500 gig HD and a rapture drive...I love the GA-p35-ds3L.....and thanks for this thread =)


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonicmenu*


I can't believe how well it records audio...compared to stock....all i need now is some more ram and SATA II Seagate 32mb cache 500 gig HD and a rapture drive...I love the GA-p35-ds3L.....and thanks for this thread =)


I would get WD 6400AAKS (I think thats the model). It's one of the best mid-range harddrive currently on the market. Newegg should have it for $100, and for 640GB, thats not half bad.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Thanks CoolBob..Rep+..For helping a noob out...


----------



## Sekigahara

Not sure if I should still be included on the list as I recently replaced my DS3L with a DFI LP LT P35 board. Do I stay, or do I go?


----------



## spavek

I just bought this board a few days ago and just got it in today. I hooked up all my components being careful about it all. When I went to turn the system on for the first time, it made a continuous beep. I reset my graphics card and turned the system back on. This time it did not make any beeps and there was no display.

Every component was on and running fine. I tried unplugging everything and hooking things up one at a time. Still I have no display and the board hasn't made any beeps. Any ideas?


----------



## sonicmenu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *low strife* 
I would get WD 6400AAKS (I think thats the model). It's one of the best mid-range harddrive currently on the market. Newegg should have it for $100, and for 640GB, thats not half bad.

I did read that that had very good benchmarks but it's only 16mg cache do you think that would make a difference


----------



## evilevildead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
I have only 2gigs of RAM and it's working fine for me. You don't even need 4gigs unless your running Vista along with RAM intensive programs(?). 2gigs are plenty for whatever I do. 4gigs is overkill unless you plan to run Vista and other programs that eat a lot of RAM at the same time.

You could ask people in the Intel Build Forum of Overclock.net what the best parts would be for your budget.

From the looks of it, you getting 4gigs of RAM and a Q6600 must mean you run some intensive programs.

What are you going to be using your new computer for?

--Edit--
Can you return the RAM for a refund since you have the DS3L now?

I'll be running XP SP3.
Intensive programs... well, honestly I'm not sure what I'll do with this one yet. I've been using the same laptop for the past decade (literally, I bought it in 1998), HDD finally went out on me so I figured I no longer had an excuse to not buy a new computer.
I'll probably just use it for games.
Can't refund the RAM, website I bought it from has as replacement-only policy.


----------



## llee8820

Can anyone tell me how this board handles 2.2V 2gb ram?


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llee8820*


Can anyone tell me how this board handles 2.2V 2gb ram?


Yes it does. idk what you mean by How. umm you set the ram voltage in the bios. 
Now for my own question which i have probably touched on in this post previously. Im really wanting to know how many people here with ds3l boards run into the issue i run into every once in a while. every once in a while my pc fails to boot. 
It does the automatic restart thing at bios level where it restarts 2 times then all my settings are gone, i simple re-enable everything then im fine until next time it happens.

So to you ds3l owners, does your pc start 100% of the time and you guys never experience this ?? Ive tried a bunch of things and was hoping it would never happen again, but alas i woke up today pushed the shiny silver power button and here i am again. Maybe this is normal and i should stop beating myself up trying to figure it out. Hook me up with your feedback pm or in the trhead Thanks Guys


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


Yes it does. idk what you mean by How. umm you set the ram voltage in the bios. 
Now for my own question which i have probably touched on in this post previously. Im really wanting to know how many people here with ds3l boards run into the issue i run into every once in a while. every once in a while my pc fails to boot. 
It does the automatic restart thing at bios level where it restarts 2 times then all my settings are gone, i simple re-enable everything then im fine until next time it happens.

So to you ds3l owners, does your pc start 100% of the time and you guys never experience this ?? Ive tried a bunch of things and was hoping it would never happen again, but alas i woke up today pushed the shiny silver power button and here i am again. Maybe this is normal and i should stop beating myself up trying to figure it out. Hook me up with your feedback pm or in the trhead Thanks Guys


I've had that problem in spades. I tried everything I could find (I mean EVERYTHING) and I RMAd the board. Still had the problem. I finally had to deliver it anyway and I ran into a interesting solution.

I had set it up at 460FSB for 3.22G on my E6550, ran prime 95 36hrs w/o error. memtest86 12 pass without error. Then I found out xp sp2 would not come out of standby. drop to 450FSB and standby worked fine. That was my baseline but I still had the problem.

I installed cubase studio4 which this system was built for and a day later I got a call: video locks then sound drops out.

It was dropping the firewire sound (MOTU traveller) hardware on boot also.
I kicked up pcie volts from +0.1 to +0.2 seemed to work, +0.3 gave a loud pop on boot through the sound system. I stumbled on this by accident thinking the video issue was separate.

I still had the problem (see my many other posts about this) then I kicked up the Vcore. I had set bios to 1.35000 to see 1.291 in cpuz under load, 1.31 idle. I wanted to keep temps down.

I finally ended up setting bios to 1.37500 and cubase settled down and ran fine. cpuz showed 1.344 Vcore idle and under load, temps were still fine (in the 30s). even with prime 95 full load it only came up to mid 50s same as with the lower Vcore.

Setting the Vcore higher seemed to solve this dropped settings problem. I'm very happy with AC freezer7. since this was my 1st OC and I still wanted a long life and cool running PC I made the mistake of running Vcore unreasonably low. (I had read of others getting this on 1.26 and 1.28 Vcore but it WAY DID NOT WORK FOR ME).

I hope this helps, I was dissapointed nobody came through with much good advice for my case. see other posts in this thread about smart fan, bios ver., legacy usb, and others probs causing this for others. One guy fixed this with a little looser memory timing. went from 4-4-4-12 to 4-4-4-14 which was grat for him but didn't help me (I was still very glad he tried to help). I have smart fan on and did not have usb, ahci issues or anything. just low Vcore.

I AM JUST PISSED THAT STABLE ON PRIME95 CANNOT BE TRUSTED TO MEAN STABLE. CAN ANYONE RECOMMEND A BETTER STRESS/STABILITY TEST??????

THANKS!!!


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spavek*


I just bought this board a few days ago and just got it in today. I hooked up all my components being careful about it all. When I went to turn the system on for the first time, it made a continuous beep. I reset my graphics card and turned the system back on. This time it did not make any beeps and there was no display.

Every component was on and running fine. I tried unplugging everything and hooking things up one at a time. Still I have no display and the board hasn't made any beeps. Any ideas?


That happenned to me a few times trying to iron mine out. Reset CMOS with jumper or screwdriver (follow instructions to shut down and pull power FIRST!) and it should light up for you.


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoOffroad* 
Just installed G.Skill 1066 2x2gb. I'm running Vista 64-bit. With an E8400. I have it running stock as you can see. I set the timing to 5-5-5-15. The FSB







Ram seems like it's off. I runing at 2.0v which is perfect. Everytime I try to adjust the fsb it's obviously changing the ram speed. I'm having trouble linking it back to 1:1. Maybe it shouldn't be since it's 4gb. I looked through a few posts and there was not much to say. Thanks for the help.

2 things I recommend for sorting out the memory: 1. get HWMonitor so you can view actual memory voltage. 2. run memtestx86 to check memory for errors.

I ran the GSkill PC6400 (NQ) which were rated 1.8-2.0 Volt but I got errors until I raised Vddr to 2.1. GSkill rep said this is fine. As long as you don't go crazy high on the voltage they shouldn't get too hot (I use finger test---be careful!)









I ended up running 900MHz due to 450FSB. If you are running a high FSB you should probably try 1:1 first and work your way up to make sure you're not getting errors in memtest. (set bios divider to 2.0 to get 1:1, it's the lowest setting and auto usually sets it higher which will give a ton of errors if you have a high FSB and make sure performance mode set to standard, otherwise board will jack your memory into never-neverland)

I ended up with much tighter than stock timing also which helped my bandwidth a ton. The GSkills have been working great for me and many others. This is just how I got my memory settled down.


----------



## v1nce

I have this board w/an e8400 and 4gb of Patriot PC2-6400LLK memory. Currently all are running @ stock settings. Right now I'm only using a stock HSF that came of an e6600 since it's thicker and has a copper core unlike the e8400's HSF.

What are the best recommended settings for my memory and the CPU to stable OC without needed a better HSF. I have heard that a lot of people are running their 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 RAM to 1066 speeds (5-5-5-16?) and the e8400 to 3.6Ghz without needing more cooling. Is that right? I'd like to go as safe as possible right now and would appreciate any help on what BIOS settings need to be set.

I really love this system and now that all is great stock, it's time to play.


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
Does anyone know maybe why i cant push my e6550 higher than 3.36 (stock is 2.33) im trying to hit like 3.4 or 3.5 if possible

I had to go to 1.37500 Vcore (in bios) just to get my E6550 running at 3.15 really stable but I believe it would go 3.4 or more at that level, temps were fine. at 1.3Vcore I passed prime95 fine over 36hrs but actually NOT stable with cubase studio 'till I kicked up Vcore. (1.344 Vcore in cpuz)

E6550 has 7X locked multiplier. You have to hit or exceed 500FSB to get 3.5GHz. I think you memory will be the limiting factor with that cpu. I'd try 500FSB with the 6X mutltiplier and see if your memory is solid at that speed. If so you will probably be good to go but I think you'll have to go A LOT HIGHER THAN 1.3Vcore. FSB will likely need a pretty good V bump at 500 or more I expect.


----------



## llee8820

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokinbonz* 
Yes it does. idk what you mean by How. umm you set the ram voltage in the bios.

I'm basically asking how well can the board handle a 2.2V RAM. This is my first time building a pc so I'm not very knowledgeable, and I plan on overclocking my E7200 on this mobo, but I don't know if I should go with RAM that's 1.9V or a 2.2V

To be more specific, I'm torn between either buying this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231087
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148076.

I would like to get the crucial ballistix, since it's only 19.99 after mail in rebate, but I'm a little skeptic on the 2.2V and whether or not its too much for the board and whether my 500W PSU will handle it with a 8800GT card.
Sorry if some things I said are blatantly wrong, first timer here.


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llee8820* 
I'm basically asking how well can the board handle a 2.2V RAM. This is my first time building a pc so I'm not very knowledgeable, and I plan on overclocking my E7200 on this mobo, but I don't know if I should go with RAM that's 1.9V or a 2.2V

To be more specific, I'm torn between either buying this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231087
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148076.

I would like to get the crucial ballistix, since it's only 19.99 after mail in rebate, but I'm a little skeptic on the 2.2V and whether or not its too much for the board and whether my 500W PSU will handle it with a 8800GT card.
Sorry if some things I said are blatantly wrong, first timer here.

I'm guessing 500W is fine if you don't have 5 HDDs, 2 video cards, 8GB memory etc. Should be plenty of reserve for a basic PC.

this board will set up for 2.4 or more Vddr so it should be fine with any memory voltagewise. I had to overvolt mine a little from stock to get past errors. keep an eye on heat there or add fans.









I've heard that some of these cpus and gpus are picky about PSU, make sure you get EPS 2 standard PSU for the new stuff just to save yourself a headache figuring out why it won't boot.


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claytona* 

I hope this helps, I was dissapointed nobody came through with much good advice for my case. see other posts in this thread about smart fan, bios ver., legacy usb, and others probs causing this for others. One guy fixed this with a little looser memory timing. went from 4-4-4-12 to 4-4-4-14 which was grat for him but didn't help me (I was still very glad he tried to help). I have smart fan on and did not have usb, ahci issues or anything. just low Vcore.

I AM JUST PISSED THAT STABLE ON PRIME95 CANNOT BE TRUSTED TO MEAN STABLE. CAN ANYONE RECOMMEND A BETTER STRESS/STABILITY TEST??????

THANKS!!!

Yeah Thanks Man, Im the guy who lossened the timings and it didnt do the trick, ill look into some of the other suggerstins though, i think istarted the same way with my vcore but now its like 1.42 under load.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llee8820* 
I'm basically asking how well can the board handle a 2.2V RAM. This is my first time building a pc so I'm not very knowledgeable, and I plan on overclocking my E7200 on this mobo, but I don't know if I should go with RAM that's 1.9V or a 2.2V

I would like to get the crucial ballistix, since it's only 19.99 after mail in rebate, but I'm a little skeptic on the 2.2V and whether or not its too much for the board and whether my 500W PSU will handle it with a 8800GT card.
Sorry if some things I said are blatantly wrong, first timer here.

IDK about the ballistics I bought them had a problem with my i first set (siglesided) I have some doublesided not really pushing them though. If i could do it all over again id probably buy something different, I dont have tracers so idk if they also are coming single sided. if i buy ram again it will most definitely be 8500 or something faster than 6400 i have now. Whichever you choose the board is flexable and will suit probably any ram voltage you get between 1.8 and 2.4


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


Yeah Thanks Man, Im the guy who lossened the timings and it didnt do the trick, ill look into some of the other suggerstins though, i think istarted the same way with my vcore but now its like 1.42 under load.


How did the higher Vcore do on temps? Did it help with cold boot problem?


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claytona*


2 things I recommend for sorting out the memory: 1. get HWMonitor so you can view actual memory voltage. 2. run memtestx86 to check memory for errors.

I ran the GSkill PC6400 (NQ) which were rated 1.8-2.0 Volt but I got errors until I raised Vddr to 2.1. GSkill rep said this is fine. As long as you don't go crazy high on the voltage they shouldn't get too hot (I use finger test---be careful!)









I ended up running 900MHz due to 450FSB. If you are running a high FSB you should probably try 1:1 first and work your way up to make sure you're not getting errors in memtest. (set bios divider to 2.0 to get 1:1, it's the lowest setting and auto usually sets it higher which will give a ton of errors if you have a high FSB and make sure performance mode set to standard, otherwise board will jack your memory into never-neverland)

I ended up with much tighter than stock timing also which helped my bandwidth a ton. The GSkills have been working great for me and many others. This is just how I got my memory settled down.










I have the same ram and emailed G.Skill about the voltage, they replied:
"This model of memory is good to run up to 2.0~2.1v. maximum 2.15v"
I run 400FSB 1/1 (2.0) 3.6ghz auto timings
I would like to tighten the timings but not sure what to set it to.
At the moment I'm trying to figure out 3.8ghz 423mhz ram 1/1 and maybe tighten it up?


----------



## CudaBoy71

In response to smokin:
Mine does the same thing... I was wondering if it was a cooling thing thow..
My next question is, Anyone else with this board running an E2200?


----------



## Moheevi_chess

How do I change my fsb? It's locked in the BIOS...


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claytona*


How did the higher Vcore do on temps? Did it help with cold boot problem?


No effect , i dont think going higher will help but bios is set to 1.48 or something

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


In response to smokin:
Mine does the same thing... I was wondering if it was a cooling thing thow..


Cooling I dont think so being that it happens on cold boot. So yours more or less randomly will clear your settings also?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess*


How do I change my fsb? It's locked in the BIOS...










set host controller from auto to manual or disable i forget. whn you enter bios hold ctrl and press F1 screen will flash quick unlocks more adjustments in MIT


----------



## CudaBoy71

Yes it does bonz.


----------



## max302

Question for yall fellas.

I bought one of those puppies for a friend's build, to match with an e7200. Are the BIOS flashed to accept 45 nm procs on newer models?


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


Yes it does bonz.


word. Idk what the heck im just trying to figure out if it basically happens to everyone randomly or some guys have total troublefree running you know


----------



## redalert

I bought mine over a month ago from newegg and it had the latest bios F8B on it so you should be good


----------



## Moheevi_chess

How do you unlink the ram in these BIOS?


----------



## KipH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max302*


Question for yall fellas.

I bought one of those puppies for a friend's build, to match with an e7200. Are the BIOS flashed to accept 45 nm procs on newer models?


Mine had an older bois but it worked with the E8400 until I could flash it. It did help to flash it though. More stable now.


----------



## iota

I'm thinking about picking one of these up, since my P5N32 Plus burnt out on me. Would you suggest this or the new combo DDR2/3 board? Also, is $89 from the egg a good deal?


----------



## crazypip666

Those of you discussing the board resetting your oc, do you have the P35 version, or the new EP35 version?


----------



## Moheevi_chess

how do I change my ram speed to 800mhz in these BIOS?


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess*


how do I change my ram speed to 800mhz in these BIOS?


System Memory Multiplier (SPD)
Allows you to set the system memory multiplier. Options are dependent on CPU FSB. Auto sets
memory multiplier according to memory SPD data. (Default: Auto) *<---Change this.*

Memory Frequency (Mhz)
The first memory frequency value is the normal operating frequency of the memory being used;
the second is the memory frequency that is automatically adjusted according to the CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) and System Memory Multiplier settings.


----------



## thethriller

So I found myself bored and intoxicated, thought I'd see how fast I could get this thing to boot and at least run SuperPi 1M. I ended up at 538x8, on 1.6v vcore, for 4.3Ghz.... 4.4 wouldn't load windows







Here's a couple screenies:

note... I run this 24/7 at around 1.3 vcore, trying to figure out what it'll do stable and relatively cool for the summer, It's going to end up being around 3.7-3.8ghz, not gonna get 4 without high voltages :\\


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazypip666*


Those of you discussing the board resetting your oc, do you have the P35 version, or the new EP35 version?


p35 bought in Febuary


----------



## llee8820

I'm about to buy the new EP35 version, is this a good mobo for a first time OCer? Or should get a DFI bloodiron. I'm on a tight budget so I need it to be not too expensive.


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokinbonz* 
p35 bought in Febuary

I bought a P35 around end of april and RMAd because of this but the new one from a few weeks ago is also BAD this way.

I tried F8b and F8F, they both came with F7 and I even tried F6. Seemed better when I kicked up the Vcore but still drops settings on cold boot. Thank goodness for profiles (and I tried NOT using profiles also).

At least it's stable now but I would really like to resolve this whole dropped settings thing. GA CAN YOU HELP US?!?! WE'VE BEEN WAITING!


----------



## deadlift1

I've got my q6600 oc'd to 3.4ghz w/1.35 vcore. In order to make it stable I had to increase the northbridge and southbridge voltage by .2v. As I am a noob and this is my first oc I'm looking for some feedback on increasing the voltages on the NB and SB and also a utility that monitors those temps (or at least NB temps). Any help or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## spherific

I'm having trouble hitting 400 FSB on my E4400. I'm just trying to hit 400 because I plan on getting an E8400 and I want to OC a lot. I've tried setting the FSB and MCH to +0.2v and vcore up to 1.45. I have 2x2gb of G.Skill PC6400 ram. I've flashed my bios to F8f and I set my mulitiplier to 6x, still no go. Anyone have any ideas or is it just not possible with the e4400? Also, the highest FSB I can get past post with is 375.

How do you guys monitor your northbridge and southbridge temperatures and voltages? The bios isn't very specific as to what the voltages are and I can't find a program to look at the temperatures.

Thanks.


----------



## johnnyxp64

hey friends, for those of you that remember my fault mobo, that didnt saved the bios changes, i got the latest GA-P35-DS3 rev 2.1, Bios F12 overclocks like HELL!!!!









Question, My system is Low temps and 10000% stable in those:
Q6600 G0 running at 333*9=3.0ghz
Memory Kingston XyperX 1066 Runing at 800 / Auto 5.5.5.16
factory says 5.5.5.15

Question Because i Use all 4 Slots , How can i have a STABLE system ruuning all 4GBytes in 1066??? by changing the 2:4 to 3:2 and +2v to ddr2 doesnt give stable system!

best seting for 4gb XyperX kingstons at 1066 anyone??? tnx


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64* 
hey friends, for those of you that remember my fault mobo, that didnt saved the bios changes, i got the latest GA-P35-DS3 rev 2.1, Bios F12 overclocks like HELL!!!!









Question, My system is Low temps and 10000% stable in those:
Q6600 G0 running at 333*9=3.0ghz
Memory Kingston XyperX 1066 Runing at 800 / Auto 5.5.5.16
factory says 5.5.5.15

Question Because i Use all 4 Slots , How can i have a STABLE system ruuning all 4GBytes in 1066??? by changing the 2:4 to 3:2 and +2v to ddr2 doesnt give stable system!

best seting for 4gb XyperX kingstons at 1066 anyone??? tnx

F12?! You are ds3r? v.2.1? You like it pretty well? I have ds3l v.2.0 and F8f is latest I can find.

If I were you I knock my memory down to 1:1 and tighten timings, run memtestx86 a dozen passes and if it's good start bumping it up from there. You can't be stable if you have bad memory. I had increasing Vddr .1V over rated got rid of errors. Once you run your memory as high as it will go without error then you can up CPU and Vcore to suit. It may be backwards to some people but I figure that way I can tell if it's my cpu unstable if memory is already setup good.









Also maybe 4GB won't clock as well as 2GB somtimes. If u are running 4 chips you could try 2. Aslo tom's hardware had a good memory shakedown a few months ago and kingston hyperx was in there. I bet you could figure a lot out about you memory there. Good luck!


----------



## johnnyxp64

no i have GA-P35-DS3 plain not P nor L just DS3 with the raid rev 2.1 and there is a f13 beta bios too, but i am not upgrading yet, no need!
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ame=GA-P35-DS3

i am go try to ind out toms article....tnx


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64*


no i have GA-P35-DS3 plain not P nor L just DS3 with the raid rev 2.1 and there is a f13 beta bios too, but i am not upgrading yet, no need!
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/...ame=GA-P35-DS3

i am go try to ind out toms article....tnx


ds3l is no raid, ds3r is with raid. usually they say it's best not to upgrade the bios if you don't need to. that would explain bios version difference. there is another thread for ds3r you could get good info there to I bet.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ry,1223-2.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pc-memory,1698.html

and this probably doesn't go here but I was impressed at how crazy expensive ddr3 DID NOT actually produce results that were very impresive for my $$$.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...tout,1754.html

I see what you mean about the ds3. looks like it has raid and I believe the bios u mentioned is also for the ds3r. my 2 cents.


----------



## evilevildead

Is there any reason to use a bios other than F8f for rev. 1.0 of this board?


----------



## Gauvenator

I just won one of these on ebay for $56 (couldn't pass up such a sweet deal). So now I have a couple questions:

Will the northbridge heatsink be able to hold the voltage necessary for 400fsb?
How well does it handle 8gb of ram?
Is it necessary for me to cool the mosfets? (I will be using a Q6700 hopefully)


----------



## johnnyxp64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


I just won one of these on ebay for $56 (couldn't pass up such a sweet deal). So now I have a couple questions:

Will the northbridge heatsink be able to hold the voltage necessary for 400fsb?
How well does it handle 8gb of ram?
Is it necessary for me to cool the mosfets? (I will be using a Q6700 hopefully)


8gbs of ram tested only once and was running VERY smooth (i am talking about the ga-p35-ds3 rev2.1) the northbridge cooler its fine, as long as there is an Cold-clean-Air floating into your case from low-front and the Hot upper back leaving it







.

mosfets doesn need cooling gigabytes technology rock!









...as about my question, exept the (try it ) is there any stock timings that work fro 4gb overcloack to 1006 for hyper x to start with?


----------



## compguy999

this isnt a overclock question but its about the ga-p35-ds3l, and its really important to me

i have a condenser mic that runs from xlr to 1/4, then with a 1/4 to 1/8 stereo adapter....

when i plug it in fully i can only hear my microphone from one ear... on any other soundcard this combination works flawlessly, but at the same time my headset mic works fine on the ga-p35-ds3l onboard... i can also hear both ears if i leave the adapter unplugged a little bit... (which im not gonna do)

so my question is whats going on? do i need some other kind of adapter than a 1/8 stereo for this mobo or what?

i cant figure it out considering it works on everyother soundcard i got fine, but i would much much rather use the onboard sound, so please help if you can, thx


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64*


8gbs of ram tested only once and was running VERY smooth (i am talking about the ga-p35-ds3 rev2.1) the northbridge cooler its fine, as long as there is an Cold-clean-Air floating into your case from low-front and the Hot upper back leaving it







.

mosfets doesn need cooling gigabytes technology rock!









...as about my question, exept the (try it ) is there any stock timings that work fro 4gb overcloack to 1006 for hyper x to start with?


Thanks! hehe I was wondering about the mosfets after lottsols little fireball.

I have another question now: Does this motherboard have a northbridge temps sensor? My current one only has a sensor somewhere on the motherboard, and no one knows where lol.
Oh yah, and I have the P182 as my case, which has 2 exhaust fans that move a good amount of air. I don't have and intake fan, but I can feel air being sucked into the case...not sure if that's enough for an overvolted northbridge, but if it isn't I can put my HR-05 on it. Will that void the warranty?


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hello everyone , I have been doing alot of reading about this board and the ASUS P5N-E SLI nForce 650i board. From everything that i have read the ASUS P5N-E SLI nForce 650doesnt like to overclock the quad cores Q6600 too much. From what i read this board Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L P35 is simple to overclock and quad core friendly. My concerns are however the heating issues i been hearing about with q6600 does it really get hot ?if i overclocked it to 3 gigs will it be stable and keep over clock settings after reboot? ok just wanna hear your thoughts and suggestions thanks!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyxp64

*Gauvenator:* just to make it clear, i was talking to specif mobo above that uses the latest mofset technology that keeps them more cool,
now, about the northbridge sencor, there is one, But i dont now if its in the north briedge it has to be very close to it cause when you se the "system Temp" in the Bios this is about 40+ degrees so it has to bee very close to NB.and its not like a cooler extra sensor it has to be onboard so we cant easy spot it.
also if you changes cooling system into the motherboard, (i sujest try to not Overvoltage thinks when overclock, you may achive what 10-20% more power, its not healthy for the system, a NB isnt as a CPU that can handle for few months 0.1-0.4v+ more power its very sensitive the NB and if it Burns out you are finished! So try not to remove the Cooling system, or At least keep the original safe in a place and change it VERY cerefully with a 100% compatible one, that doesnt need, to "stuck" over the cheep, and can be replaced in the future with the original if you have the need to use the warranty! otherwise they will not make use of your warranty 99%.

*Guide_Timothy:* i had a 650i from MSI and when i bought my Q6600 and tried to overcloack, well yes was not that friendly as its the new 750i!
my current Mobo (GA-P35-DS3 rev2.1) using bios F12, kick ass in overclocking friendly!

ok here is an analysis:
q6600 stock speeds - stock cooler - airfloating in the case with 5vfans- idle temp 48-50/maximum temp 66

q6600 3.00ghz - stock cooler ....bla bla bla idle:55-58 / max: 70+

q6600 3.00ghz - Zalman 
9700 LED for Intel - Amd (http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=891827) difficult in installation if the board its allready in the case you have to remove it, and make sure the back will not "curb" from the scruing, and there is something (like a fat piece of paper) to protect it from touching by accident the case tetal back, if any (this case is the best with out the back and very very cheap)THERMALTAKE VG8000BNS WING RS 101 BLACK (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650633)

bla bla bla idle temp 40-42 / max 55-57 and VERY quit voltage of the fan at 7v !!!!!! (summer time)

so the answer is to get 3.0ghz you Just change the CPU fsb to 333x9 multiplier and manuall always set the PCIx at 100mhz and keep the memmory by using a ration 3:2 or what ever at there difault speed 800/or 1066mhz whet ever RAM you have, overcloacking the RAM its the difficult part and that where the System restart / BSOD etc etc, LEAVE the Voltages ang Timings of CPU and RAM UNCHANGED! the 3.0ghz its a peach of cake for this mobo and there is no fear at all! even with the stock cooler! and you can leav the SmartFAN on, i dont have problem with the rev2.1.

*BUT all of you REMEBER overclong MORE than 25% - 30% and having a STABLE system for a while, doesnt mean the CPU and the Other RAM or NB chipsetts are not harmed internally!!!
silicon contacts are starting to melt and may touch on its other ofter months of use.thisis nannotechnology we are actually talking about, therei not enough space beetween anything in a cpu, or a NB.* nothing is for sure. untill 3.0 from 2.4 its not an overcloacking its a walk in the park and harmmless, enything else above that starts to reduce lifecycle and will burn the CPU or make it not work in other speeds EVER again! i have seem many CPU OVER OVERcloacked and then they where behiving very strangly to other systems, not booting, not working at full stock speed, or worst couldent downclock









goodluck and allways dont Over do it! ex 2.4ghz to 3.7+ because we are using water cooling, so what? the front size buss can be damaged even in low temps!! ;-)


----------



## thethriller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64* 
*Gauvenator:* just to make it clear, i was talking to specif mobo above that uses the latest mofset technology that keeps them more cool,
now, about the northbridge sencor, there is one, But i dont now if its in the north briedge it has to be very close to it cause when you se the "system Temp" in the Bios this is about 40+ degrees so it has to bee very close to NB.and its not like a cooler extra sensor it has to be onboard so we cant easy spot it.
also if you changes cooling system into the motherboard, (i sujest try to not Overvoltage thinks when overclock, you may achive what 10-20% more power, its not healthy for the system, a NB isnt as a CPU that can handle for few months 0.1-0.4v+ more power its very sensitive the NB and if it Burns out you are finished! So try not to remove the Cooling system, or At least keep the original safe in a place and change it VERY cerefully with a 100% compatible one, that doesnt need, to "stuck" over the cheep, and can be replaced in the future with the original if you have the need to use the warranty! otherwise they will not make use of your warranty 99%.

*Guide_Timothy:* i had a 650i from MSI and when i bought my Q6600 and tried to overcloack, well yes was not that friendly as its the new 750i!
my current Mobo (GA-P35-DS3 rev2.1) using bios F12, kick ass in overclocking friendly!

ok here is an analysis:
q6600 stock speeds - stock cooler - airfloating in the case with 5vfans- idle temp 48-50/maximum temp 66

q6600 3.00ghz - stock cooler ....bla bla bla idle:55-58 / max: 70+

q6600 3.00ghz - Zalman
9700 LED for Intel - Amd (http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=891827) difficult in installation if the board its allready in the case you have to remove it, and make sure the back will not "curb" from the scruing, and there is something (like a fat piece of paper) to protect it from touching by accident the case tetal back, if any (this case is the best with out the back and very very cheap)THERMALTAKE VG8000BNS WING RS 101 BLACK (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650633)

bla bla bla idle temp 40-42 / max 55-57 and VERY quit voltage of the fan at 7v !!!!!! (summer time)

so the answer is to get 3.0ghz you Just change the CPU fsb to 333x9 multiplier and manuall always set the PCIx at 100mhz and keep the memmory by using a ration 3:2 or what ever at there difault speed 800/or 1066mhz whet ever RAM you have, overcloacking the RAM its the difficult part and that where the System restart / BSOD etc etc, LEAVE the Voltages ang Timings of CPU and RAM UNCHANGED! the 3.0ghz its a peach of cake for this mobo and there is no fear at all! even with the stock cooler! and you can leav the SmartFAN on, i dont have problem with the rev2.1.

*BUT all of you REMEBER overclong MORE than 25% - 30% and having a STABLE system for a while, doesnt mean the CPU and the Other RAM or NB chipsetts are not harmed internally!!!
silicon contacts are starting to melt and may touch on its other ofter months of use.thisis nannotechnology we are actually talking about, therei not enough space beetween anything in a cpu, or a NB.* nothing is for sure. untill 3.0 from 2.4 its not an overcloacking its a walk in the park and harmmless, enything else above that starts to reduce lifecycle and will burn the CPU or make it not work in other speeds EVER again! i have seem many CPU OVER OVERcloacked and then they where behiving very strangly to other systems, not booting, not working at full stock speed, or worst couldent downclock









goodluck and allways dont Over do it! ex 2.4ghz to 3.7+ because we are using water cooling, so what? the front size buss can be damaged even in low temps!! ;-)

once more in english? I've heard people like this saying my AMD Athlon XP 1700+(1.467ghz) at 2.5ghz was going to die in a couple months. Meanwhile 5 years later it's still my server PC... on a microATX motherboard with wires in the socket to overclock. What exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## johnnyxp64

nobody said its going to DIE man, just that you have no idea if your CPU has been damaged inside and other function in other boards will not work when you remove it from this one!

CPU+Mobo+RAM are like human parts in a sench, they may work great together all over from the begging BUT sometimes something is not 100% compatible with the other and starts a chain reaction, or all those together doesnt perform to their maximum abilities!

damaging the parts after Extream overcloacking its a 50% possibility at least!
your 1.5gh > 2.5 IS NOT Extream its in the limits...the method you used IS extream and something could have gone very Wrong right?

i wish the best to your pc and you, and leave for an other 5years at least. ;-) (i mean the pc, you longer )


----------



## evilevildead

Mmkay... Just finished putting together my new computer. Figured out there's no onboard sound so I need to go buy a soundcard. But my problem is this: I plug an ethernet cable from my wireless router into the back of the computer, and nothing happens. No signals found, no nothing. Acts like nothing's plugged in. Settings are for autodetect, checked everything in the control panel I could find. Went into BIOS, claimed there was a cable plugged in with a 100mbps speed.. told it to boot ROM from chip, didn't help. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

I know it's not a problem with the cable or the network, because it works fine on my other two computers. And the green lights turn on when I plug the cable into the back of the computer.

Also, I can't get the HDD LEDs on the front of my computer to work. I've got a RAIDMAX Scorpio 868 case, and I plugged the line reading "H.D.D. LED" into the top two pins marked "POWER_LED". Top as in farthest left here ..::::: .... was this wrong? Or is this a problem with the case?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilevildead* 
Mmkay... Just finished putting together my new computer. Figured out there's no onboard sound so I need to go buy a soundcard. But my problem is this: I plug an ethernet cable from my wireless router into the back of the computer, and nothing happens. No signals found, no nothing. Acts like nothing's plugged in. Settings are for autodetect, checked everything in the control panel I could find. Went into BIOS, claimed there was a cable plugged in with a 100mbps speed.. told it to boot ROM from chip, didn't help. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

I know it's not a problem with the cable or the network, because it works fine on my other two computers. And the green lights turn on when I plug the cable into the back of the computer.

Also, I can't get the HDD LEDs on the front of my computer to work. I've got a RAIDMAX Scorpio 868 case, and I plugged the line reading "H.D.D. LED" into the top two pins marked "POWER_LED". Top as in farthest left here ..::::: .... was this wrong? Or is this a problem with the case?

Did you install the drivers for the audio and Ethernet?

As for your HDD LED, try reversing the wires because the polarity might make a difference.


----------



## KipH

It does have sound and net, but you got to install the drivers.
Sound is realtec I think and the Nforce drivers should do the net. (or something)
Then go to MS updates and get the rest.


----------



## motorpotor

Hey I dont wanna sound late to the party but I have this board, with a e6600 w/ (gigabyte g power fan), 4 gigs of ddr2 6400, and a Visiontek HD3870 OC 512(The best buy special). I would like to know what are some good settings to oc it with in the bios. I got it up to 2.66ghz from the stock 2.4 but I dont know if the settings I stumbled upon are good. Ideas? I am also running XP


----------



## evilevildead

Oh geez.
No, I didn't install the drivers...

Reversing the wires, like plugging it in facing the other direction? I tried that, but it still didn't work.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilevildead*


Also, I can't get the HDD LEDs on the front of my computer to work. I've got a RAIDMAX Scorpio 868 case, and I plugged the line reading "H.D.D. LED" into the top two pins marked "POWER_LED". Top as in farthest left here ..::::: .... was this wrong? Or is this a problem with the case?


You have the H.D.D. LED plugged into the wrong one. The POWER LED is for the power on light (usually green). The H.D.D. LED connectors are on the bottom row if I can remenber correctly.


----------



## evilevildead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


You have the H.D.D. LED plugged into the wrong one. The POWER LED is for the power on light (usually green). The H.D.D. LED connectors are on the bottom row if I can remenber correctly.


Thanks, that worked! The H.D.D. lights come on now, but the POWER LED cord is too short, it only reaches halfway from the front of the case to the motherboard. Hmm.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64* 
*Gauvenator:* just to make it clear, i was talking to specif mobo above that uses the latest mofset technology that keeps them more cool,
now, about the northbridge sencor, there is one, But i dont now if its in the north briedge it has to be very close to it cause when you se the "system Temp" in the Bios this is about 40+ degrees so it has to bee very close to NB.and its not like a cooler extra sensor it has to be onboard so we cant easy spot it.
also if you changes cooling system into the motherboard, (i sujest try to not Overvoltage thinks when overclock, you may achive what 10-20% more power, its not healthy for the system, a NB isnt as a CPU that can handle for few months 0.1-0.4v+ more power its very sensitive the NB and if it Burns out you are finished! So try not to remove the Cooling system, or At least keep the original safe in a place and change it VERY cerefully with a 100% compatible one, that doesnt need, to "stuck" over the cheep, and can be replaced in the future with the original if you have the need to use the warranty! otherwise they will not make use of your warranty 99%.

*Guide_Timothy:* i had a 650i from MSI and when i bought my Q6600 and tried to overcloack, well yes was not that friendly as its the new 750i!
my current Mobo (GA-P35-DS3 rev2.1) using bios F12, kick ass in overclocking friendly!

ok here is an analysis:
q6600 stock speeds - stock cooler - airfloating in the case with 5vfans- idle temp 48-50/maximum temp 66

q6600 3.00ghz - stock cooler ....bla bla bla idle:55-58 / max: 70+

q6600 3.00ghz - Zalman
9700 LED for Intel - Amd (http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=891827) difficult in installation if the board its allready in the case you have to remove it, and make sure the back will not "curb" from the scruing, and there is something (like a fat piece of paper) to protect it from touching by accident the case tetal back, if any (this case is the best with out the back and very very cheap)THERMALTAKE VG8000BNS WING RS 101 BLACK (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650633)

bla bla bla idle temp 40-42 / max 55-57 and VERY quit voltage of the fan at 7v !!!!!! (summer time)

so the answer is to get 3.0ghz you Just change the CPU fsb to 333x9 multiplier and manuall always set the PCIx at 100mhz and keep the memmory by using a ration 3:2 or what ever at there difault speed 800/or 1066mhz whet ever RAM you have, overcloacking the RAM its the difficult part and that where the System restart / BSOD etc etc, LEAVE the Voltages ang Timings of CPU and RAM UNCHANGED! the 3.0ghz its a peach of cake for this mobo and there is no fear at all! even with the stock cooler! and you can leav the SmartFAN on, i dont have problem with the rev2.1.

*BUT all of you REMEBER overclong MORE than 25% - 30% and having a STABLE system for a while, doesnt mean the CPU and the Other RAM or NB chipsetts are not harmed internally!!!
silicon contacts are starting to melt and may touch on its other ofter months of use.thisis nannotechnology we are actually talking about, therei not enough space beetween anything in a cpu, or a NB.* nothing is for sure. untill 3.0 from 2.4 its not an overcloacking its a walk in the park and harmmless, enything else above that starts to reduce lifecycle and will burn the CPU or make it not work in other speeds EVER again! i have seem many CPU OVER OVERcloacked and then they where behiving very strangly to other systems, not booting, not working at full stock speed, or worst couldent downclock









goodluck and allways dont Over do it! ex 2.4ghz to 3.7+ because we are using water cooling, so what? the front size buss can be damaged even in low temps!! ;-)

what is the stock voltage on this mobo's nb? Or is one of the ones that in the BIOS you just set +0.1, +0.2, etc?

Oh yah and when I get it, what stuff do I need to enable/disable in the bios (other than what's in the first post?)


----------



## motorpotor

so no words of wisdom for me


----------



## evilevildead

Okay, what did I do wrong here? My aim was not to _under_clock, but to _over_clock.
In the BIOS my multiplier is set to 9. But here it is evidently not. I set my PCIx to 100mhz, and my voltage to auto.

Edit: I just checked this in Everest. Got this result, which is the one I WANT to be true. But if it is accurate, why is CPUz giving me a bad read?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilevildead* 







Okay, what did I do wrong here? My aim was not to _under_clock, but to _over_clock.
In the BIOS my multiplier is set to 9. But here it is evidently not. I set my PCIx to 100mhz, and my voltage to auto.

Wow, there are a lot of N00bs on this board lately. Welcome.

If you notice your multiplier has been reduced to 6x. That is due to the power saving features of the chip and board working together. If you run a load on the chip you will see the multi increase back to 9x. You need to disable 2 things in the BIOS (C1E and speedstep if I remember correctly) in order for it to stop dropping the multi when idle. Also make sure your multi is set to 9x.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
Wow, there are a lot of N00bs on this board lately. *Lol*







Welcome.

If you notice your multiplier has been reduced to 6x. That is due to the power saving features of the chip and board working together. If you run a load on the chip you will see the multi increase back to 9x. You need to disable 2 things in the BIOS (C1E and speedstep if I remember correctly) in order for it to stop dropping the multi when idle. Also make sure your multi is set to 9x.

*Advanced BIOS Features Tab...*

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
Enables or disables IntelÂ® CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) function, a CPU power-saving function in system halt state. When enabled, the CPU core frequency and voltage will be reduced during system halt state to decrease power consumption. (Default: Enabled) *<--Disable..*

CPU EIST Function
Enables or disables Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology (EIST). Depending on CPU loading, IntelÂ® EIST technology can dynamically and effectively lower the CPU voltage and core frequency to decrease average power consumption and heat production. (Default: Enabled) *<--Disable..*


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilevildead* 
Thanks, that worked! The H.D.D. lights come on now, but the POWER LED cord is too short, it only reaches halfway from the front of the case to the motherboard. Hmm.

Maybe you can find an extension wire, or just lengthen them by patching some wires in between both ends.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motorpotor* 
Hey I dont wanna sound late to the party but I have this board, with a e6600 w/ (gigabyte g power fan), 4 gigs of ddr2 6400, and a Visiontek HD3870 OC 512(The best buy special). I would like to know what are some good settings to oc it with in the bios. I got it up to 2.66ghz from the stock 2.4 but I dont know if the settings I stumbled upon are good. Ideas? I am also running XP

Sorry, I have no experience with the e6600 chip...


----------



## Guide_Timothy

johnnyxp64 Thank you for explaining the stable Q6600 overclock settings on this board staying at 3 gig







And yes I'm a noob


----------



## johnnyxp64

*Guide_Timothy*: you are welcome(you are free to Rep me up







.just remember dont play with the ram speeds if there is no need, i still cant find solution in my configuration of ram settings









i try to have HyperX running at 1066 with all 4Gbs Installed!
something with the NB voltage?
with the ddr2 voltage?
what about the proper Timmings?
Who is going to Answer me???
















all tests was leading to resets...









*Gauvenator*: i cant give you like that all the Bios "best " settings, i have to open my Bios page per page and write them down...so it will take some time, but i am sure my setting are stable and correct, so i can share them with you.i will replay later in the day again with the Detail settings for GA-P35-DS3x rev x.x .

EDIT: 8gbytes of ram in a GA-P35-DS3 rev2.1 may apear a little less if you use VGA with more than 512 ram i think.....not so sure yet, but i will check to see if there is a "hall enabled" in the bios that will let you see all the 8Gbytes installed. the one i have tested was using a 128ram vga and all 8gb where 1066 running at 800mhz! thats normal but you can overcloack them, as i am trying to do my 1066 that are 4gbytes 4x1gb and i try to make them work to 1066 from 800default! its possible i am close.
Remeber for more than 3Gbyte to be purly usable and recognisable by the OS you need X64 OS like Windows XP pro x64 NOT x86 32bit has to end some time soon....thats enought!


----------



## PGT96AJT

Thanks for clarifying what I said Technogeek, I wasn't by my computer to look up the exact terms and where they were in the BIOS.


----------



## The Kroz

Hi guys i'm pretty new to building computers and recently finished a build with this motherboard.

I'm having trouble getting the onboard LAN to work.
In the bios there is no option to enable or disable the onboard LAN, only the option of smartlan.

Any ideas as to what the problem is?


----------



## toekutr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Kroz* 
Hi guys i'm pretty new to building computers and recently finished a build with this motherboard.

I'm having trouble getting the onboard LAN to work.
In the bios there is no option to enable or disable the onboard LAN, only the option of smartlan.

Any ideas as to what the problem is?

Have you installed the correct realtek lan driver?


----------



## The Kroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toekutr* 
Have you installed the correct realtek lan driver?

i installed the most recent one listed on the gigabyte website..... "motherboard_driver_lan_realtek_8111" is the file on my computer......is that the correct one?


----------



## kpo6969

Run Windows Update. It was updated like 3 times the last month.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnnyxp64*


*Guide_Timothy*: you are welcome(you are free to Rep me up







.just remember dont play with the ram speeds if there is no need, i still cant find solution in my configuration of ram settings









i try to have HyperX running at 1066 with all 4Gbs Installed!
something with the NB voltage?
with the ddr2 voltage?
what about the proper Timmings?
Who is going to Answer me???
















all tests was leading to resets...









*Gauvenator*: i cant give you like that all the Bios "best " settings, i have to open my Bios page per page and write them down...so it will take some time, but i am sure my setting are stable and correct, so i can share them with you.i will replay later in the day again with the Detail settings for GA-P35-DS3x rev x.x .

EDIT: 8gbytes of ram in a GA-P35-DS3 rev2.1 may apear a little less if you use VGA with more than 512 ram i think.....not so sure yet, but i will check to see if there is a "hall enabled" in the bios that will let you see all the 8Gbytes installed. the one i have tested was using a 128ram vga and all 8gb where 1066 running at 800mhz! thats normal but you can overcloack them, as i am trying to do my 1066 that are 4gbytes 4x1gb and i try to make them work to 1066 from 800default! its possible i am close.
Remeber for more than 3Gbyte to be purly usable and recognisable by the OS you need X64 OS like Windows XP pro x64 NOT x86 32bit has to end some time soon....thats enought!










You don't have to write down all you configured settings pertaining to your overclock, I was just wondering if there are any features specific to this board I should disable.


----------



## The Kroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpo6969* 
Run Windows Update. It was updated like 3 times the last month.

if you were talking to me.......i've updated and i've still got nothing.......

could it be in the bios i'm using? i installed a cheap network card from walmart and it functions fine but still no sign of a onboard network adapter or setting for it in the bios


----------



## v1nce

I've been running an e8400 with this board and 4gb of Patriot PC2-6400LLK memory, all at stock speeds and now that all is stable I'd like some help OCing my RAM to 1066 and the cpu to 3.6Ghz. The memory is PC6400 (800Mhz) and I'd like to get it up to 1066Mhz speed.

Could someone please recommend timings and settings for the RAM and CPU please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## toekutr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Kroz*


i installed the most recent one listed on the gigabyte website..... "motherboard_driver_lan_realtek_8111" is the file on my computer......is that the correct one?


If it was the one on Gigabyte's site then it's the right one.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *v1nce* 
I've been running an e8400 with this board and 4gb of Patriot PC2-6400LLK memory, all at stock speeds and now that all is stable I'd like some help OCing my RAM to 1066 and the cpu to 3.6Ghz. The memory is PC6400 (800Mhz) and I'd like to get it up to 1066Mhz speed.

Could someone please recommend timings and settings for the RAM and CPU please. Thanks in advance.

If you want to hit 3.6GHz, all you need to do is leave the multi at 9x for the CPU and change your FSB to 400. That will give you a 1:1 ratio. I have my E8400 at 3.6GHz stable with a 1.225 volt for CPU and not changing any other volts. Aside from the RAM, but that is for the 4-4-4-12 timings. You will have to go over 400 FSB for 1066 RAM OC.


----------



## v1nce

Thanks you for the help, I will be doing/testing this shortly. Is there much difference system performance-wise by OCing the ram from 800-1066?, or should I not bother.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v1nce*


Thanks you for the help, I will be doing/testing this shortly. Is there much difference system performance-wise by OCing the ram from 800-1066?, or should I not bother.


*I didn't see any difference with overclocking the ram. I would do the processor first, you could probably get 4.0Ghz on it. My FSB is @ 445, voltage @ 1.300.*


----------



## v1nce

I''ll get the processor to 3.6; right now I don't want to get a new cooler - I'm using the larger stock one from a e6600. From what I read there's hardly a difference in thermal temps at 3.6 - not that I won't do 4 later. I'm playing it a bit safe in the beginning not that it seems I need to with this chip


----------



## lemonfuzzy

hey guys i read a bit of this forum nd found it fair helpful and i realise im askin questions you have all heard before but it just takes sooooo friggen long to read all this lol.. its HUGE.
anmyway bought a new system.
ga-p35-ds3l
4gb ocz reaper (2x2gb)
lg 18x burner
q6600 (g0 revision)
160g hdd
and just a crappy gpu coz i got no money atm =(
anyway i got everything in the mail 3days ago and plugged it all in. turned on and the psu blew "tears" so that buggered one stick of ram up =( but hopefully that will get warrenty.
anyway a few questions

1/ my cpu is being clocked at like 4 different speeds by different programs and in some of them it keeps changing for no reason? wats with this and how can i stop it? in core temp it shows @2.9ghz but i havnt even oc'd it yet?
in easytune it always changes from like 1.4-2.8???








and in cpuz it says 1.6. this is freeking me out how can i stop it. i just want it to be the same all the time.

2/also my ram voltage is set to 1.8 and i think my ram should be at 2.1? thats wat i recall anyway. and also the timings should be 4-4-4-12 but it shows as 6-6-6-18 waah. i know i only have one stick working at the mo is this affecting this?

3/i really wanna oc but im scarred lol. and yeah can i oc to 3 ghz on stock cooling? i idle at highest 32celcius, and highest recorded under prime 95 was 65 celcius. could some one show me exactly wat bios things i have to do to oc to 3ghz or around about? i dont really wanna screw around with voltages tho. not experienced enough. this is my first "real computer" lol. and im only 17.. please help guys thanks heaps
kind regards
lemonfuzzy


----------



## TheBarber25

Hey guys have a real annoying problem. About 2 days ago my comp started acting wierd so I swapped the memory slots and it worked great. Last night I had it downloading a large program so I left it on. When I got up the next morning it had restarted its self after a microsoft update. But it was hung up at the post screen. So I rebooted and now I get the BSOD right before it loads into vista everytime. Any suggestions? PLEASE?


----------



## _CJ_

Finally got mine going after a few rma's. Been running prime95 for about 4 hrs no with no probs. First time doing any oc'ing, bumped 8400 up to 3.6 left ram on auto ( 5-5-5-15 ). Temps look ok? I see the difference between core and real.









Only thing I think I didn't do was disable fan control before doing prime. Just want to make sure everything looks decent. Thx and thx to all for this thread!


----------



## redalert

temps are fine use real temp not core temp. Core temp is for 65nm. Real temp for 45nm


----------



## Sora1421

Hello i have a problem with my friends DS3L he got. I owned a DS3R which the BIOS are the same but i didin't have this problem. We tried overclocking his E2180 with the board which should go high.

When he ups the Vcore from stock CPU-Z doesn't show an increase in voltage at all. And yes the extra options that limit the core stuff when it's idle or whatever is disabled. I also put his frequency at 230 or so and it showed no overclock in CPU-Z just a plain 2.0ghz.

However when you go back into the BIOS it is still at 230 fsb.

I thought maybe it was still being limited when it was idle but i ran orthos at 100% and orthos still said @ 2.0ghz as did CPu-Z....this really sucks and i feel bad becuase i told him 3.0ghz would be easy!

EDIT: is this the problem that people say reset Cmos? How do you reset it without taking the battery out. Don't you take a screwdriver and push? i never did figure that out on my DS3R becuase i only had to reset the cmos once.


----------



## krazykraut

am trying to startup new DS3L board. fans run 5-7 seconds shut off for 3-4 seconds keeps repeating..
GA-P35--DS3L
INTEL E2200
ASUS VW 193 LCD
EVGA 8400GS
SH-S203 DVD WRITER

HAVE TRIED: 2-VX550W AND 1-TX650W CORSAIR
SEAGATE BARACUDA 120 AND 250
GSKILL 2X1 GIG
Tried setting CPU 4 times and each stik of memory in every slot singly.

Get same results.
Board is sitting on cardboard box.


----------



## GoOffroad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazykraut* 
am trying to startup new DS3L board. fans run 5-7 seconds shut off for 3-4 seconds keeps repeating..

can you get into bios at all?


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemonfuzzy* 
1/ my cpu is being clocked at like 4 different speeds by different programs and in some of them it keeps changing for no reason? wats with this and how can i stop it? in core temp it shows @2.9ghz but i havnt even oc'd it yet?
in easytune it always changes from like 1.4-2.8???








and in cpuz it says 1.6. this is freeking me out how can i stop it. i just want it to be the same all the time.

Make sure you disable Intel's Speedstep thats whats causing the differences your seeing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemonfuzzy* 
2/also my ram voltage is set to 1.8 and i think my ram should be at 2.1? thats wat i recall anyway. and also the timings should be 4-4-4-12 but it shows as 6-6-6-18 waah. i know i only have one stick working at the mo is this affecting this?

If you Press CTRL-F1 at the main BIOS screen you can access the memory timings menu in the Motherboard Intelligence Tweaker menu. You should also be able to tweek you voltage in the Motherboard Intelligence Tweaker menu.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemonfuzzy* 
3/i really wanna oc but im scarred lol. and yeah can i oc to 3 ghz on stock cooling? i idle at highest 32celcius, and highest recorded under prime 95 was 65 celcius. could some one show me exactly wat bios things i have to do to oc to 3ghz or around about? i dont really wanna screw around with voltages tho. not experienced enough. this is my first "real computer" lol. and im only 17.. please help guys thanks heaps
kind regards
lemonfuzzy

I'd be nervous ocing the q6600 on the stock cooling... get yourself a good aftermarket cooler...
hope that helps....
~Pierce


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBarber25* 
Hey guys have a real annoying problem. About 2 days ago my comp started acting wierd so I swapped the memory slots and it worked great. Last night I had it downloading a large program so I left it on. When I got up the next morning it had restarted its self after a microsoft update. But it was hung up at the post screen. So I rebooted and now I get the BSOD right before it loads into vista everytime. Any suggestions? PLEASE?

Have you tried booting into safe mode?


----------



## krazykraut

cant get to anything. wont boot


----------



## evilevildead

PS/2 input for my keyboard went out earlier today. Just... went out. Wasn't doing anything weird, was just typing. So I figure it's a problem with the keyboard, swap it out with one of my others... and get nothing. No input, no power to the keyboard. Right now I'm using an old iMac USB keyboard, which works fine (except for the fact that it's a macintosh layout). My mouse is USB but I tried a PS/2 one just to check, didn't work either. Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## evilevildead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazykraut*


cant get to anything. wont boot


What are the specs on your system? Did you just put it together?


----------



## krazykraut

just built specs on page 272


----------



## _CJ_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazykraut* 
cant get to anything. wont boot

Sounds exactly like my first board. Kept doing the cycle thing and couldn't reset cmos. Rma'd and all is well..


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBarber25*


Hey guys have a real annoying problem. About 2 days ago my comp started acting wierd so I swapped the memory slots and it worked great. Last night I had it downloading a large program so I left it on. When I got up the next morning it had restarted its self after a microsoft update. But it was hung up at the post screen. So I rebooted and now I get the BSOD right before it loads into vista everytime. Any suggestions? PLEASE?


IF it is memory, try boot to memtest86+. I had my GSkill NQ almost right with tight timings but actually hit a single error after 9 passes, I used to think 3 passes was fine.

If you get memory errors on stock voltage raise it a little. Mine was rated at 1.8-2.0Vddr but I had to go to 2.1V to get rid of all errors. GSkill rep and others say raising your Vddr a little will NOT affect your warranty. I wouldn't go more than .1 or .2 over rated if I can help it. I have found this is a pretty good way to make sure memory is close to perfect. More V means more heat so I use the least possible for more life.

Memory errors (among other things) will cause major windows issues and good luck figuring them out 'cuz each error will be different. one time blue screen, next outlook crash, next norton activation and on and on until you get the memory squared away and all those problems just go away. That's why I'd start with a memtest boot disk. could save you big headaches.

Good Luck!


----------



## wierdo124

Add me to the list.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Hi guys n gals,

Can anyone please give me a step by step guide as to how i can get this board to boot from my USB flashdrive as i want to flash my 8800GT BIOS, i have tried but haven't had any luck yet....

Thanks









Rep+ for people that can help me!!!


----------



## technogeek

All I know is the F12 key (boot menu) during booting and then choosing the flash drive.


----------



## KipH

Duz anyone know the largest boot USB you can use? I tried an 8gb but it don't work.

I was having trouble with my setup and blaming the mobo and/or the Video card. Turns out it was my old USP. Stupid no wireless power. I want my Tesla.


----------



## wiggy2k7

My flashdrive is a 4GB... so do you think that could be why i cant get it to boot ???


----------



## _CJ_

Bumped my E8400 up to 3.8 now, 6 hrs on Prime with no hiccups so far. I did disable smart fan this time and temps are a touch higher then I had @ 3.6.

Left core on auto believe it said 1.26 and CPU says 1.21.

Havn't touched memory. Mine is rated @ 4-4-4-12. Will it help much to tighten them? Try 5-5-5-15?

Any other thing's I should try to improve?

Thx...


----------



## thethriller

not bad CJ, think you should easily get 4ghz out of it though







I'm hopeful, my E8400 should be here early this week (ordered from zipzoomfly). I felt kinda shafted on my E8200... maybe mobo issue, possibly cpu but I doubt it (Only really stable at 3.55ghz 444x8). Assuming it's a mobo fsb issue I shouldn't have any trouble running the E8400 at 444x9 for 4ghz


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
My flashdrive is a 4GB... so do you think that could be why i cant get it to boot ???

Not sure, I think any size should boot fine. On second thought have you formatted the drive as bootable? Or copied a boot image to it.
(Microsoft Corporation.img)


----------



## KipH

I gave this guy the $4, and think it was worth it. I could not get the 8gb to boot at all, but most 4gb should work with most mobos (this ensures that your combo won't work).

http://www.bootdisk.com/pop1463.htm


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kip69* 
I gave this guy the $4, and think it was worth it. I could not get the 8gb to boot at all, but most 4gb should work with most mobos (this ensures that your combo won't work).

http://www.bootdisk.com/pop1463.htm

I found this on the link you posted..

http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm
How To Boot From A USB Flash Drive


----------



## therelic

Got my system up and running, overclocking seems to get the cores a tad high during very hot weather, but other than that it is fine.

If there are any linux (I'm currently using kubuntu) users out there that could check the following I would really appreciate it...

It appears that using the lm-sensors program that the value for the sensor IN4 for the board is the actual core voltage being used at the time. When the cpu is idle it is reading .45v and at all cores 100% it is at about 1.2 at stock settings. Is there a way or can anyone can verify that this is true and accurate it would be very helpful in monitoring overclocking. It appears to be set as a normal 3v sensor.

Example...
idle
in4: +0.45 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V)
compiling single program
in4: +0.67 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V)
high use stock
in4: +1.10 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +4.08 V)

That's my major question for the day.


----------



## Gauvenator

Argh..the guy on ebay ripped me off (never shipped it). I'm going to have to buy one of these from newegg now.

How high of an fsb have you all been able to get for stable daily use? My multi of 7 requires ridiculous amounts of fsb lol. Is 1800 fsb a reasonable speed?

Also, what are the maximum voltages I should use on the nb and fsb? I don't want the nb to degrade.


----------



## harmo777

Hey all. i just bought one of these (should be here in a few days) and i was wondering does anyone have experience OCing an E6400 on this board? i have a Zalman 9700 as my cooler if that's any help. if this has been answered on a previous page just link it (sorry for asking but this thread is REALLY long lol)

thanks


----------



## kpo6969

close enough
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...l_7.html#sect0


----------



## hoth17

harmo look up above you on this page


----------



## richardbb86

needing major help here, i have been reading and seeking help the past few days on my new PC. I got my PC powered up few days ago, but somehow my power supply went bad twice. Now the system is back up again with a new power supply, and i am wondering if everything is looking good.

spec: Q6600 with GA-P35-DS3l/Radeon 3870/1 HD + 1 CD/DVD burner/running on Antec EathWatts 500/Case: Antec Three Hundred

attached pics of idle/100% load

r those temperature normal for 100% load? I am running artic cooling Freezer pro 7 for the CPU.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb86* 
needing major help here, i have been reading and seeking help the past few days on my new PC. I got my PC powered up few days ago, but somehow my power supply went bad twice. Now the system is back up again with a new power supply, and i am wondering if everything is looking good.

spec: Q6600 with GA-P35-DS3l/Radeon 3870/1 HD + 1 CD/DVD burner/running on Antec EathWatts 500/Case: Antec Three Hundred

attached pics of idle/100% load

r those temperature normal for 100% load? I am running artic cooling Freezer pro 7 for the CPU.

Is that with the fan at max? If it is maybe you should remount it. The temps aren't dangerous, they're just high for stock imo.


----------



## richardbb86

not sure if it's on max setting, i haven't adjust the fan speed yet. How do i change the fan speed using SpeedFan?


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


not sure if it's on max setting, i haven't adjust the fan speed yet. How do i change the fan speed using SpeedFan?


You need to turn off the fan controlling features in the bios in order for speedfan to control it. It looks like from your screenshot the speed is being throttled quite a bit.


----------



## richardbb86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


You need to turn off the fan controlling features in the bios in order for speedfan to control it. It looks like from your screenshot the speed is being throttled quite a bit.


yea, i actually disable that option earlier. Where do i go in Speed Fan to up the speed? 800 RPM seems to be really low, lol


----------



## Gauvenator

You should be able to use the speed adjusters I've circled, but they're already at 100%?? Make sure that option is disabled in the bios.


----------



## richardbb86

just checked again, it is disabled.

should i update the bios? i remember reading how the old version isn't good?

would it matter the way i install the heat sink? i mean, what can cause the RPM to be so slow?


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


just checked again, it is disabled.

should i update the bios? i remember reading how the old version isn't good?

would it matter the way i install the heat sink? i mean, what can cause the RPM to be so slow?


If you have the fan header plugged into the mobo you should be able to control the speed. Do you notice the fan getting faster when you run prime95?


----------



## richardbb86

no

the speed stays constant around 820-830rpm


----------



## richardbb86

would my motherboard be bad? i am thinking about buying one more, then see how it works out


----------



## JadeMiner

In the PC Health area. Disable the fan control. Yes. Then press F10 to save and you should hear it fire up full blast. Now. Go back into bios in PC Health and check the fan speed. I believe it should be 1200+ - 1500+. If you notice that larger fan speed, but it lowers when you get back into windows. You have software that is slowing it down. You need to uninstall it.


----------



## technogeek

PC Health Status tab:

CPU Smart FAN Mode
Specifies how to control CPU fan speed. This item is configurable only if CPU Smart FAN Control is set to *Enabled*.

Auto:
Lets BIOS autodetect the type of CPU fan installed and sets the optimal 
CPU fan control mode. (Default)

Voltage: 
Sets Voltage mode for a 3-pin CPU fan.

PWM:
Sets PWM mode for a 4-pin CPU fan.

Note: The Voltage mode can be set for a 3-pin CPU fan or a 4-pin CPU fan. However, for a 4-pin CPU fan that is not designed following Intel PWM fan specifications, selecting PWM mode may not effectively reduce the fan speed.


----------



## richardbb86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


In the PC Health area. Disable the fan control. Yes. Then press F10 to save and you should hear it fire up full blast. Now. Go back into bios in PC Health and check the fan speed. I believe it should be 1200+ - 1500+. If you notice that larger fan speed, but it lowers when you get back into windows. You have software that is slowing it down. You need to uninstall it.


will try that when i get home tomorrow. I also picked up a new artic cooler 7 pro earlier today just to see if i have a faulty one installed.


----------



## gorbs

noob to this forum. i will plan on some extensive reading here as i have the e6750 and ga-p35-ds3l 2.0 that many here have also. i have 4 gigs of ballistix tracer 6400 and an 8800 nvidia card from bfg to go with this build and a modular 650 watt corsair psu.


----------



## Victorious25

Hey everyone,
Just got this board, a Q6600, 4 Gigs of GSkill 1066 RAM, a Tuniq Tower, and Corsair 650TX PSU yesterday. Was having a rough time OCing it last night, but coming along better now.

First off wanted to say thanks to all the early posters in this thread... I'm sure there are TONS more very informative posts, but getting through 25 pages took long enough and so I decided I'd finally post myself









I currently am running at 3.15 Ghz.
My problem is that I was able to boot up at higher speeds (I think I had 3.3 Ghz going) but I BSOD all the time... Some of the time it's while XP is loading, other times it was just sitting on the desktop. I tried bumping up the Vcore more and more, but I wasn't seeming to make any progress that way, and I wasn't sure if maybe something else could have been causing the problem. I'm relatively new to intensive OCing (Done a little bit here and there on old builds), but my understanding is that the Vdroop is causing a voltage drop to Vcore once windows is loaded and that's causing the BSOD? Let me know if I'm way off base here.
Thanks in advance for any and all help,
Victor


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Victorious25*


Hey everyone,
Just got this board, a Q6600, 4 Gigs of GSkill 1066 RAM, a Tuniq Tower, and Corsair 650TX PSU yesterday. Was having a rough time OCing it last night, but coming along better now.

First off wanted to say thanks to all the early posters in this thread... I'm sure there are TONS more very informative posts, but getting through 25 pages took long enough and so I decided I'd finally post myself









I currently am running at 3.15 Ghz.
My problem is that I was able to boot up at higher speeds (I think I had 3.3 Ghz going) but I BSOD all the time... Some of the time it's while XP is loading, other times it was just sitting on the desktop. I tried bumping up the Vcore more and more, but I wasn't seeming to make any progress that way, and I wasn't sure if maybe something else could have been causing the problem. I'm relatively new to intensive OCing (Done a little bit here and there on old builds), but my understanding is that the Vdroop is causing a voltage drop to Vcore once windows is loaded and that's causing the BSOD? Let me know if I'm way off base here.
Thanks in advance for any and all help,
Victor


A good program to use in Windows to see the vdroop is CPU-Z. I highly recommend downloading it and seeing what the voltage is when you are in Windows. Also, it drops again when under full load as well. I recommend testing stability using Orthos, great program to stress out your CPU and RAM to make sure it is 100% stable. Best of luck in your OC and post back if you have more questions.

Edit - What volts are you using for your CPU, RAM and NB? What FSB and Multi are you trying to use to get 3.15GHz and what are you shooting for?


----------



## Thanatos8

This is going to sound pretty noob, and I know alot of people will say search this thread, but it's so large and I can't really find what I'm looking for, because I don't know what I'm looking for.

Trying to overclock my E2180 on this GA-EP35-DS3L and running into problems. So far I disabled C1E, TM2, and CPUE1ST in the setting, set PCI express to 100, upped the voltage to 1.4v and started on my path to 3.2 ghz with a simple 2.4 ghz overclock, 6x400, computer won't boot and resets to a much lower setting. Am I missing an important overclocking step that's causing problems?


----------



## Victorious25

I'll post more later (At work atm, went home for lunch and got it going better)
My Vcore is pretty high, like above 1.4, I think I had a stroke of bad luck because the auto voltage sets itself to 1.325, which I think I read somewhere just has to do with an individual's specific processor. I think I was just above 1.4 though, and have RAM at +.3, and the other settings all at +.2.
I'll post some more exact settings when I go home, but does it seem like a Vdroop problem that would be causing my BSOD?

Victor


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thanatos8*


This is going to sound pretty noob, and I know alot of people will say search this thread, but it's so large and I can't really find what I'm looking for, because I don't know what I'm looking for.

Trying to overclock my E2180 on this GA-EP35-DS3L and running into problems. So far I disabled C1E, TM2, and CPUE1ST in the setting, set PCI express to 100, upped the voltage to 1.4v and started on my path to 3.2 ghz with a simple 2.4 ghz overclock, 6x400, computer won't boot and resets to a much lower setting. Am I missing an important overclocking step that's causing problems?


Fill in your system specs in the User CP so we can see what you have. The more details the better.


----------



## Thanatos8

Done


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thanatos8* 
This is going to sound pretty noob, and I know alot of people will say search this thread, but it's so large and I can't really find what I'm looking for, because I don't know what I'm looking for.

Trying to overclock my E2180 on this GA-EP35-DS3L and running into problems. So far I disabled C1E, TM2, and CPUE1ST in the setting, set PCI express to 100, upped the voltage to 1.4v and started on my path to 3.2 ghz with a simple 2.4 ghz overclock, 6x400, computer won't boot and resets to a much lower setting. Am I missing an important overclocking step that's causing problems?

you may want to make sure your memory is ok. memtest86+ works well. if your divider is over 1:1 you could run into trouble there if you use a big fsb. you may need to up Vfsb, Vmch and Vddr little by little to help get you there. I like to make sure mem is ok before throwing big #s at my cpu. Auto reset is a sign something is very unhappy.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thanatos8* 
This is going to sound pretty noob, and I know alot of people will say search this thread, but it's so large and I can't really find what I'm looking for, because I don't know what I'm looking for.

Trying to overclock my E2180 on this GA-EP35-DS3L and running into problems. So far I disabled C1E, TM2, and CPUE1ST in the setting, set PCI express to 100, upped the voltage to 1.4v and started on my path to 3.2 ghz with a simple 2.4 ghz overclock, 6x400, computer won't boot and resets to a much lower setting. Am I missing an important overclocking step that's causing problems?

I'm not sure of the # of multipliers on a E2180, but it should be higher than 6. You should try to overclock using a higher multiplier. That way, you put less strain on the NB, or something like that. The higher you're FSB, the more you'll have to up the FSB/NB voltages when you start to aim for higher clocks. I remember the E2180 having about 9-10 multipliers.

Also, try upping your FSB and NB voltage to +.1v to see if it changes anything. Usually, if feeding massive Vcore doesn't help stabilize the overclock, then upping those two voltages will fix that.

By the way, the NB on the DS3L runs a bit hot. So when you try to up the NB voltage to +.2v or higher, it might not be as effective because of the heat. I stuck a 40mm fan on top of mines and that cooled it down quite a bit.

--Edit--

claytona is right. If you do OC your FSB that high, make sure to have your RAM multiplier at 2 instead of 2.4 or auto. If you have 800Mhz RAM and do something like 6x400, anything beyond that and you'll be overclocking your RAM even at 2x RAM multiplier. If you have 1066, you'll be good up until 533 for the FSB. If you use a higher multiplier, you can avoid the RAM problem.

Also, this board has some RAM voltage Vdrop. When I selected +.3v, thinking I would get 2.1v for RAM, it was 2v in HWmonitor. You should download that and check to see if you're undervolting your RAM. I need +.4v to get 2.08v for my RAM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Victorious25* 
I'll post more later (At work atm, went home for lunch and got it going better)
My Vcore is pretty high, like above 1.4, I think I had a stroke of bad luck because the auto voltage sets itself to 1.325, which I think I read somewhere just has to do with an individual's specific processor. I think I was just above 1.4 though, and have RAM at +.3, and the other settings all at +.2.
I'll post some more exact settings when I go home, but does it seem like a Vdroop problem that would be causing my BSOD?

Victor

Including NB and FSB? Also, don't bother overvolting the PCIe bus/slot thing. It does nothing for an OC.

It would be safer to start at stock voltages and clocks, increase the speed by 10mhz, boot into windows, run Prime 95 for like 10 minutes, repeat. If you can't successfully do any of the steps, up the Vcore by 1 or 2 notches to see if it helps. If it seems to do nothing, up the FSB and NB to +.1v and try again. That's the method I used and it worked great for me.

Whenever I couldn't load into Windows, it would lock up on the Windows loading screen instead of giving a BSOD, so maybe it's something else that is halting your OCing.

Link in my siggy for your Vdroop.


----------



## Victorious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Including NB and FSB? Also, don't bother overvolting the PCIe bus/slot thing. It does nothing for an OC.

It would be safer to start at stock voltages and clocks, increase the speed by 10mhz, boot into windows, run Prime 95 for like 10 minutes, repeat. If you can't successfully do any of the steps, up the Vcore by 1 or 2 notches to see if it helps. If it seems to do nothing, up the FSB and NB to +.1v and try again. That's the method I used and it worked great for me.

Whenever I couldn't load into Windows, it would lock up on the Windows loading screen instead of giving a BSOD, so maybe it's something else that is halting your OCing.

Link in my siggy for your Vdroop.


Yea, I think I was booting with FSB and NB at +.2, when I get home I'll see what happens when I lower those two back to normal. Also, were you saying that with 1066 RAM I shouldn't raise my SPD above 2.00 until like 533 FSB, which I doubt I will ever hit?
EDIT: Forgot to ask, is that Voltmod easy/reliable to do? I was thinking about trying it.
Thanks,
Victor


----------



## Gauvenator

How does this board do with the e7200? Gigabyte's website says it needs the F3e beta bios...is that any good?

EDIT: Wait nvm that's the D3SR


----------



## Victorious25

VDroop for a higher OC with Vcore of 1.50625 goes to 1.456
I lowered the FSB but kept the voltage the same... does this Vdroop seem really bad, and do you think doing the Voltmod with the pencil will be worth it for me? (Also, how hard is it to execute the Voltmod right?)
Thanks,
Victor


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorbs* 
noob to this forum. i will plan on some extensive reading here as i have the e6750 and ga-p35-ds3l 2.0 that many here have also. i have 4 gigs of ballistix tracer 6400 and an 8800 nvidia card from bfg to go with this build and a modular 650 watt corsair psu.


Welcome neighbor, I couldn't help noticing were you are from..
I am in Utica..


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Victorious25*


Yea, I think I was booting with FSB and NB at +.2, when I get home I'll see what happens when I lower those two back to normal. Also, were you saying that with 1066 RAM I shouldn't raise my SPD above 2.00 until like 533 FSB, which I doubt I will ever hit?
EDIT: Forgot to ask, is that Voltmod easy/reliable to do? I was thinking about trying it.
Thanks,
Victor


The way I overclocked was step by step. I didn't up voltages or anything until I needed to. By overclocking like that you find out what problem is hindering your overclock. It could be not enough NB voltage, FSB, Vcore, and etc. By going one step at a time, you learn what was holding you back. By upping everything already at the start of the process, you have no idea what could be the problem. You could also be overvolting something unnecessarily. Hope that was easy to understand.

No, what I meant about the RAM was that you should keep the multiplier always at 2.0 when OCing to reduce the chances of RAM being the thing that is stopping your overclock.

What I was trying to say was that keeping the RAM multiplier at 2.0 with 1066Mhz RAM will keep the RAM from being a problem until you OC with a FSB higher than 533. (Ex: If you OC with a 540FSB, it's 540x2=1080Mhz, but yes you're right. You won't be hitting anything higher than 533FSB. Hope it helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


How does this board do with the e7200? Gigabyte's website says it needs the F3e beta bios...is that any good?

EDIT: Wait nvm that's the D3SR


I think the F7 or F8a had the support for Wolfdale CPUs so it should be fine since the Rev 2.0 of the DS3L ships with F7 BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Victorious25*


VDroop for a higher OC with Vcore of 1.50625 goes to 1.456
I lowered the FSB but kept the voltage the same... does this Vdroop seem really bad, and do you think doing the Voltmod with the pencil will be worth it for me? (Also, how hard is it to execute the Voltmod right?)
Thanks,
Victor


The voltage in CPU-Z when you're idle is the Vdrop. Vdrop is the drop in voltage between the voltage in the BIOS versus the voltage when you're in Windows. Vdroop is the drop in voltage going from idle in Windows to under 100% load in a program such as Prime 95. This board has some pretty bad Vdroop. The pencil mod, for me, fixed my Vdroop from .048 to .016. It even fixed some of the Vdrop by increasing the voltage when I'm idle in Windows by .016v.

Yes, the pencil mod is easy. Just find the corresponding transistor thing (not sure what its called) and pencil in between the marked spot on the picture. Use a sharp pencil. Make SURE to use a multimeter as it is VERY helpful to determine how well and how far you should pencil in. Read the thread in my link, you'll understand what I'm saying.

Here's a thread about which pencils to use for this kind of stuff, http://www.overclock.net/faqs/126357...-volt-mod.html


----------



## gorbs

technogeek,

hey yourself neighbor! small world isn't it. i look forward to being able to post some respectable numbers here in the near future. nothing outlandish but suitable for the hardware i have. my old asus and intel p-4 rig i overclocked using the asus utility so i have to grow up and do it the manly, lol way of manually entering the variables now.

thanks for saying hello and see you here later on.


----------



## The Kroz

guys.....i'm still having trouble getting the onboard lan port to work...i have the proper drivers and all the updates to sp3 as someone suggested........

would flashing the bios possibly fix this problem?

it doesn't show up in network connections at all.

possibly bad? anyone care to help give me some help? THANKS guys......


----------



## Victorious25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Kroz* 
guys.....i'm still having trouble getting the onboard lan port to work...i have the proper drivers and all the updates to sp3 as someone suggested........

would flashing the bios possibly fix this problem?

it doesn't show up in network connections at all.

possibly bad? anyone care to help give me some help? THANKS guys......

I'm no expert, but it sounds like it might be dead :-/
I just installed mine two days ago and ran the drivers from the disk and it worked just fine. It's not showing up in the device manager at all? That alone makes me think that it's dead, since even if no drivers are installed it would still show up there.


----------



## claytona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Kroz* 
guys.....i'm still having trouble getting the onboard lan port to work...i have the proper drivers and all the updates to sp3 as someone suggested........

would flashing the bios possibly fix this problem?

it doesn't show up in network connections at all.

possibly bad? anyone care to help give me some help? THANKS guys......

If it's enabled in the bios it would normally be a driver problem for windows except... SP3! do you have anti-virus installed? SP3 has dropped network for people with kaspersky, there's norton issues also. disabling "product protection" for these BEFORE installing SP3 saves you from all these problems. (then reenable when done). I don't know what the clean-up may be if this happened to you. If it's a big mess you could restore to pre-sp3 and reapply it with the correct settings, or maybe cleanup could be easy?

with the driver in there normally is no network issue with xp. did u try the built in network utility in the bios (for cable test etc.)? That's why I brought up the sp3 issue, even if it's a bit of a reach.









i haven't seen any network problem with any available bios. use whichever you like, I've used 3 to try and clear my reset problem (WHICH IS STILL NOT FIXED) and all were fine wrt NIC.

more crs issues: look in device manager to see if NIC is there. If there is a driver problem it won't show in network connections. worth a look in case "unsigned" driver didn't go in right or some other ******ed windoze problem. My guess is this is where your problem is. A dead NIC seems much more unlikely. but the kaspersky/sp3 problem could wipe it out there too. good luck!


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Kroz* 
guys.....i'm still having trouble getting the onboard lan port to work...i have the proper drivers and all the updates to sp3 as someone suggested........

would flashing the bios possibly fix this problem?

it doesn't show up in network connections at all.

possibly bad? anyone care to help give me some help? THANKS guys......

Have you tried the drivers off their website?

http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Mot...ProductID=2629

The second LAN download is for Vista, just letting you know.


----------



## The Kroz

thanks for the help guys....i really appreciate it.......

i have updated with the correct driver.If i try to update the driver again i get a message that says "please shut down and plug realtek PCIE card to complete the installation"

it doesn't show the onboard in the device manager and there is no option to enable or disable it in my bios........the option for smart lan is there but that is all......regarding the LAN.....

it wasn't working when i first installed xp nor after i updated to sp3........and i have nod32 for av.........

am i out of luck?









thanks guys


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Kroz* 
thanks for the help guys....i really appreciate it.......

i have updated with the correct driver.If i try to update the driver again i get a message that says "please shut down and plug realtek PCIE card to complete the installation"

it doesn't show the onboard in the device manager and there is no option to enable or disable it in my bios........the option for smart lan is there but that is all......regarding the LAN.....

it wasn't working when i first installed xp nor after i updated to sp3........and i have nod32 for av.........

am i out of luck?









thanks guys

If you press enter when selecting the Smart LAN option, it should perform a diagnostic or something on your onboard LAN.

Alternatively, you could run out and grab one of those PCI LAN cards. Something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833166002

They should all work the same, or at least I think so.


----------



## Thanatos8

Thanks for the suggestions, but like I said, this is my first time doing any processor overclocking, and I've already had to RMA the video card(DOA), so I don't want to risk anything. Wasn't aware of the problems with the high FSB, I want to try 9x333 now. What settings do you recommend for my memory, I have no clue what they mean. They are currently 5-5-5-15 as rated(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145), what would be the best settings to get the most out of it at 333 FSB?

Anyone have a link to a step by step guide for dummies?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thanatos8*


Thanks for the suggestions, but like I said, this is my first time doing any processor overclocking, and I've already had to RMA the video card(DOA), so I don't want to risk anything. Wasn't aware of the problems with the high FSB, I want to try 9x333 now. What settings do you recommend for my memory, I have no clue what they mean. They are currently 5-5-5-15 as rated(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145), what would be the best settings to get the most out of it at 333 FSB?


For 9x333, you can go use a multiplier of 2 or 3. If you use 2, you get about 667Mhz for RAM speed. For a multiplier of 3, you get 999Mhz of RAM.

Just use 2 to be safe as you continue overclocking. Use 3 if you decide to stick with 9x333 as your OC of choice.

The RAM speed in Mhz is determined by the FSB times the RAM multiplier. (Ex: With 400x9 and a RAM multiplier of 2, you have 400x2, which is 800Mhz for the RAM.)

If you don't want to risk anything, don't overclock. Overclocking means pushing your parts. A part here or there may crap out on you, but you do get more out of your computer as a whole.


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thanatos8*


Thanks for the suggestions, but like I said, this is my first time doing any processor overclocking, and I've already had to RMA the video card(DOA), so I don't want to risk anything. Wasn't aware of the problems with the high FSB, I want to try 9x333 now. What settings do you recommend for my memory, I have no clue what they mean. They are currently 5-5-5-15 as rated(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145), what would be the best settings to get the most out of it at 333 FSB?


imho 333 is not very high. i don't think you're pushing very hard 'till you get over 450FSB [i'm refering to this mobo, your cpu may not like that much. At settings under 400fsb you should not have to boost Vfsb, but only testing will tell]. use ctrl-F1 in bios main screen to show mem settings on mit page. (you'll have to set to manual) set timings to stock and divider to get you somewhere near 1000MHz (press enter to apply and your MHz will show). (set perf settings to std, not turbo etc.) make sure Vddr is up to full mfr spec (newegg shows 2.0-2.1Vddr) or you can get errors. Use hwmonitor to check ACTUAL Vddr as this board tends to run low, and low Vddr can give errors you won't get with it where it belongs.

4GB ram may need a little boost in the Vddr and Vmch dept. I prefer to start low because as V goes , so goes heat.

boot to memtest86+ (free) and check for errors. I ran error free through 8 passes and hit errors on pass 9 so don't be afraid to run it a while to make sure. I had to go about .1V over rated to get past errors but GSkill rep said that's ok as long as heat isn't real high. But then mine were rated at a lower voltage. heat is always the key but "touch" is the only indicator I found.

don't worry about all the sub-timings and there is a good amount of "fudge factor" with timings and MHz so you can go a little over 1000 and usually be ok. if you start getting lots of errors in memtest you may have a bad stick because stock timings would be considered fairly loose.

search around and see what others have got from that memory as you can usually tighten up for a pretty good improvement over stock, GSkills have worked out VERY well for me and others but once in a while you'll get a bad stick. based on my experience you could probably run 1100MHz at 4-4-4-12 (and 2T or even 1T) without error and very little increase in Vddr. You could see upwards of 15% return with a little testing (and reading) but keep in mind that your big gains are with a fat cpu clock and memory fine tuning won't make a huge difference, but memory errors will send you down rabbit trails for a month of sundays...

good luck!


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Kroz*


thanks for the help guys....i really appreciate it.......

i have updated with the correct driver.If i try to update the driver again i get a message that says "please shut down and plug realtek PCIE card to complete the installation"

it doesn't show the onboard in the device manager and there is no option to enable or disable it in my bios........the option for smart lan is there but that is all......regarding the LAN.....

it wasn't working when i first installed xp nor after i updated to sp3........and i have nod32 for av.........

am i out of luck?









thanks guys


by default the nic should be enabled in the bios but you should weed around in there a little 'till you find it to make sure, it's not too hard to find. (try peripherals)

if it all looks ok maybe you did get a bad nic on your board







good luck.

also the "plug pcie device in" message may be a sign that the driver is not correct (but that's just a maybe).


----------



## Thanatos8

Not sure quite what I was doing wrong before, but did a lot of reading so I really understood what was doing what. Currently have it o/ced to 2.8 Ghz, running at 30C idle, 50 degrees average running Prime 95 tests. Tommorow I'm going to shoot for 3.2, and won't likely push it over that, since I run my machine for days in a row, and 3.4-3.6 may produce too much heat. Anyone had experience running at higher then 3.2 for multiple days? Maybe use speed stepping so it declocks itself while it idles at night?


----------



## t3plexxx

totally new to overclocking. got this board and a g6600 g0 stepping. and the tuniq tower cpu fan. ive tried overclocking it and everytime i boot it just boots (not yet in the logo) then turns off 
then boots 
then turns off
thenboots to logo no but unsuccessful overclocking cause its still 2.40 ghz and the settings in bios is back to disabled instead of manual. can anyone help me out?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thanatos8*


Not sure quite what I was doing wrong before, but did a lot of reading so I really understood what was doing what. Currently have it o/ced to 2.8 Ghz, running at 30C idle, 50 degrees average running Prime 95 tests. Tommorow I'm going to shoot for 3.2, and won't likely push it over that, since I run my machine for days in a row, and 3.4-3.6 may produce too much heat. Anyone had experience running at higher then 3.2 for multiple days? Maybe use speed stepping so it declocks itself while it idles at night?


My friend told me that the E2180 goes up to about 3 to 3.2Ghz which is quite fast for that chip. I'm not sure if you could push it further, but if the temps and voltage permits then by all means go ahead.

Running a heavily OCed chip for 24/7 cuts it's lifespan from what I've read.


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3plexxx*


totally new to overclocking. got this board and a g6600 g0 stepping. and the tuniq tower cpu fan. ive tried overclocking it and everytime i boot it just boots (not yet in the logo) then turns off 
then boots 
then turns off
thenboots to logo no but unsuccessful overclocking cause its still 2.40 ghz and the settings in bios is back to disabled instead of manual. can anyone help me out?










sounds like you may be a little over the top with your speed or not running enough voltage. make sure to lock in pcie freq, set performance mode to std and make sure memory divider is at 1:1 (2.0 setting). default settings can take you way over the top if you don't set it all to manual.


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thanatos8*


Not sure quite what I was doing wrong before, but did a lot of reading so I really understood what was doing what. Currently have it o/ced to 2.8 Ghz, running at 30C idle, 50 degrees average running Prime 95 tests. Tommorow I'm going to shoot for 3.2, and won't likely push it over that, since I run my machine for days in a row, and 3.4-3.6 may produce too much heat. Anyone had experience running at higher then 3.2 for multiple days? Maybe use speed stepping so it declocks itself while it idles at night?


That seems like a lot for that cpu, but then again... see what others have done to get an idea but since cpus are individual you may not get that much, you may get more. If you push it hard you'll need a lot of Vcore. I haven't had any trouble with the speed step so I guess it could save you some life during idle. I'd look up "trace ablation" at tom's hardware and anandtech sites to see how hard you may really want to push it. You can always use prime95 with hwmonitor to check temps at full load to see where your heat stands. Nothing I'm doing really requires super big #s so I've been very happy in the 3.2G range, beats the @#$% out of 1.8G. But I bet 3.4-3.6 would be very cool. If yours runs cool at that speed without crazy Vcore it could be sweet for a long time. If you have to beat it to death with voltage to get it stable maybe life won't be so long.


----------



## Thanatos8

Well I'm reached 3.0 ghz on all stock voltages and testing fine, but now I'm hitting a wall. 3.2 ghz I just had to up the vcore a little to get it to POST, temps were fine but encountered IMMEDIATE error on Prime95, upped the FSBV and NBV +.1, immediate error, both to +.2, still immediate error. Any suggestions?


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thanatos8*


Well I'm reached 3.0 ghz on all stock voltages and testing fine, but now I'm hitting a wall. 3.2 ghz I just had to up the vcore a little to get it to POST, temps were fine but encountered IMMEDIATE error on Prime95, upped the FSBV and NBV +.1, immediate error, both to +.2, still immediate error. Any suggestions?


Yeah push your vcore to like 1.4 and give it a try, i did the same thing ran stock voltage to 3 ghz then was amazed by how much juice i needed to get to 3.2 and stable, then my ram died and corrupted everything so that was a fiasco. But im pretty sure this will work for you


----------



## KipH

odd question time: Will this card run an ATI x2 card? Such as the very tempting 4850X2 something something









I know no 2 cards in Xfire, but will 1 dual GPU card work?


----------



## Victorious25

So as it turns out I have the EP35-DS3L, not the P35-DS3L, and that's where all my problems were coming from. If anyone else made this mistake and is having issues with OCing, it's because the Vcore won't stick from the BIOS, and you need to download the beta BIOS for the board. If you search for it, there's a thread with links and more information.
On a side note: Since there's no thread for the EP35, is it cool if I just post what I get my OC to in this thread?


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Victorious25*


So as it turns out I have the EP35-DS3L, not the P35-DS3L, and that's where all my problems were coming from. If anyone else made this mistake and is having issues with OCing, it's because the Vcore won't stick from the BIOS, and you need to download the beta BIOS for the board. If you search for it, there's a thread with links and more information.
On a side note: Since there's no thread for the EP35, is it cool if I just post what I get my OC to in this thread?


I can't speak for everyone but there's posts about ds3r's and about everything else here. I don't know what any problem would be.









I guess we just trudge along, it is getting hard to find anything tho...


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thanatos8*


Well I'm reached 3.0 ghz on all stock voltages and testing fine, but now I'm hitting a wall. 3.2 ghz I just had to up the vcore a little to get it to POST, temps were fine but encountered IMMEDIATE error on Prime95, upped the FSBV and NBV +.1, immediate error, both to +.2, still immediate error. Any suggestions?


my thought go with smokinbonz on this. I don't think you'll really have trouble 'till you get over 1.45. Keep an eye on temps and don't forget about the nasty Vdroop this board has. You can crank Vcore WAY up only to find you're still undervolt in cpuz. I didn't see how you are monitoring Vcore, the bios is very misleading, cpuz will tell the story.


----------



## EyedClock

Does anyone know if the Cooler Master GeminII will fit downward over the stock NB heatsink???


----------



## Thanatos8

Was definitely the core voltage, from running it at stock(1.325) and being able to go all the way up to 3.0 Ghz, the next couple overclocks are going to be much more power heavy it seems. Cranked it to 1.425(skipped some steps, but plan on trying for a final O/C to 3.33 or 3.4 so I'll leave it there for now), and I'm running Prime 95 at 62 degrees under load. I don't think I'm going to push this thing too much farther, going to see how 333x10, with the ram at 999 goes.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kip69*


odd question time: Will this card run an ATI x2 card? Such as the very tempting 4850X2 something something









I know no 2 cards in Xfire, but will 1 dual GPU card work?


Yes it should. I don't see why not.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EyedClock*


Does anyone know if the Cooler Master GeminII will fit downward over the stock NB heatsink???


The NB heatsink isn't very tall at all. My TRUE fits facing the exhaust fan of my case (so it's mounted vertically) and theres even a 10mm thick fan on top of the NB.

Hope that helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thanatos8*


Was definitely the core voltage, from running it at stock(1.325) and being able to go all the way up to 3.0 Ghz, the next couple overclocks are going to be much more power heavy it seems. Cranked it to 1.425(skipped some steps, but plan on trying for a final O/C to 3.33 or 3.4 so I'll leave it there for now), and I'm running Prime 95 at 62 degrees under load. I don't think I'm going to push this thing too much farther, going to see how 333x10, with the ram at 999 goes.


62C is a bit hot, but the chips can take up to 69-71C. By needing massive Vcore for a couple hundred Mhz of speed, you're probably nearing the chip's limit.

The board has bad Vdroop. At ~1.43v for Vcore in the BIOS, I got ~1.37v in CPU-Z and then ~1.32v when running Prime 95. So that's a little bit more than a loss of .1v when the CPU is on load compared to the voltage I set in the BIOS. After I did the Vdroop mod (in my sig), I was able to use 1.4v in BIOS to get 1.36v idle in CPU-Z and 1.344v when running Prime 95. I probably could lower the Vcore a little bit more in the BIOS, but I'm too lazy to go through the stress testing to see if it's stable.


----------



## richardbb86

replaced my Artic Cooler Pro 7 with a OCZ vendetta 2

temperature dropped 2-5 degrees on all cores. Just ran a test with Prime95, temp don't exceed 50C.

what you guys think? Is this good enough for me to start overclocking? One problem though, on SpeedFan, i can't see the RPM of the fan anymore. Anyone know what can cause this?

attached 2 pics

1st is idle
2nd is 100% while running the large FFTs test


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb86* 
replaced my Artic Cooler Pro 7 with a OCZ vendetta 2

temperature dropped 2-5 degrees on all cores. Just ran a test with Prime95, temp don't exceed 50C.

what you guys think? Is this good enough for me to start overclocking? One problem though, on SpeedFan, i can't see the RPM of the fan anymore. Anyone know what can cause this?

attached 2 pics

1st is idle
2nd is 100% while running the large FFTs test

If you can't see the speed, it probably isn't hooked into a mobo header. Go ahead and start oc'ing, just keep checking your temps. You're good up to 71Â°C.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


replaced my Artic Cooler Pro 7 with a OCZ vendetta 2

temperature dropped 2-5 degrees on all cores. Just ran a test with Prime95, temp don't exceed 50C.

what you guys think? Is this good enough for me to start overclocking? One problem though, on SpeedFan, i can't see the RPM of the fan anymore. Anyone know what can cause this?

attached 2 pics

1st is idle
2nd is 100% while running the large FFTs test


Follow instructions in the first post of this thread about some of the more general voltage settings. A page or so back I listed a method for OCing. Read it to see if it helps you.

Also, don't run large FFTs. You want to run small FFTs which stresses the CPU more than the large FFTs. It also creates more heat.

--Edit--
To help get you started, throw all your settings to default, follow the 1st post's hints/tips in this thread, manually set your PCIe bus frequency to 100 and RAM multiplier at 2, and throw on 333x9 using the stock voltage of your chip. The stock voltage should be displayed right below where you can set the CPU voltage.


----------



## Gauvenator

Does this mobo need a voltage boost to the northbridge to maintain stability with 4 sticks of ram?


----------



## EyedClock

Can you disable memory linkage on this board so that you can overclock them separately??!?!?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


Does this mobo need a voltage boost to the northbridge to maintain stability with 4 sticks of ram?


Nope... im using 4 sticks with stock NB voltage

Quote:



Can you disable memory linkage on this board so that you can overclock them separately??!?!?


NO.. i dont think you can


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EyedClock*


Can you disable memory linkage on this board so that you can overclock them separately??!?!?


From what I know, usually there is a option for that in the BIOS, but there is no such option in the DS3L's BIOS for that so no you can not unlink the RAM.


----------



## richardbb86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


If you can't see the speed, it probably isn't hooked into a mobo header. Go ahead and start oc'ing, just keep checking your temps. You're good up to 71Â°C.


i am 100% that it is connected.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Follow instructions in the first post of this thread about some of the more general voltage settings. A page or so back I listed a method for OCing. Read it to see if it helps you.

Also, don't run large FFTs. You want to run small FFTs which stresses the CPU more than the large FFTs. It also creates more heat.

--Edit--
To help get you started, throw all your settings to default, follow the 1st post's hints/tips in this thread, manually set your PCIe bus frequency to 100 and RAM multiplier at 2, and throw on 333x9 using the stock voltage of your chip. The stock voltage should be displayed right below where you can set the CPU voltage.


the lowest ram multiplier is 2.5, highest is like 4. Don't see 2 anywhere

what's up with that


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb86* 
i am 100% that it is connected.

the lowest ram multiplier is 2.5, highest is like 4. Don't see 2 anywhere

what's up with that

Sorry I should have been more specific: Is it hooked directly into the power supply? If so, then it would not show up in speedfan.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb86* 
i am 100% that it is connected.

the lowest ram multiplier is 2.5, highest is like 4. Don't see 2 anywhere

what's up with that









The DS3L should have a RAM multiplier value of 2. If not, you can flash the BIOS. I have F7, which the board ships with, and that has 2 as a RAM multiplier.

Just underclock your RAM using the same timings it comes with to keep the RAM from becoming a problem as you OC (what I mean is underclock it Mhz wise, sorry if it was a bit confusing) and get the RAM to your desired speeds after you get a good CPU OC down.


----------



## richardbb86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
Sorry I should have been more specific: Is it hooked directly into the power supply? If so, then it would not show up in speedfan.

no, straight to the CPU_FAN on the MB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 







The DS3L should have a RAM multiplier value of 2. If not, you can flash the BIOS. I have F7, which the board ships with, and that has 2 as a RAM multiplier.

Just underclock your RAM using the same timings it comes with to keep the RAM from becoming a problem as you OC (what I mean is underclock it Mhz wise, sorry if it was a bit confusing) and get the RAM to your desired speeds after you get a good CPU OC down.

aite, found it.


----------



## richardbb86

after 15 mins of Prime95 test

seems a bit high, or not?


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb86* 
after 15 mins of Prime95 test

seems a bit high, or not?

Seems ok...you can go up to 71C, if yours is a G0.


----------



## CMK

Question: I'm sure someone's done this, but I'm running XP Pro 64 on this thing and get BSOD's when I use both sticks of Mushkin 2GB DDR2 800 Dual-Channel. I'm using one stick right now in channel 0 and am running fine, but I want to update my BIOS and try running both in Dual-Channel. My problem is probably obvious to you folks: the BIOS update on Gigabyte's website does not run in XP Pro 64. How can I perform a BIOS update on a 64-bit OS? I tried searching this thread but no dice.


----------



## richardbb86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
Seems ok...you can go up to 71C, if yours is a G0.

wut other cooling options i have? put one more fan?

right now it's running only two + the CPU


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


after 15 mins of Prime95 test

seems a bit high, or not?


What are your ambients? That's high for 3Ghz on a Q6600. For my chip, I use 1.2625v (stock voltage) in the BIOS and I get about 48C without the Vdroop mod. I get 50 with the Vdroop mod because it uses more voltage on load than without the mod. My ambients are 20-23C or around there.

Try re-seating your heatsink, maybe that'll help.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CMK*


Question: I'm sure someone's done this, but I'm running XP Pro 64 on this thing and get BSOD's when I use both sticks of Mushkin 2GB DDR2 800 Dual-Channel. I'm using one stick right now in channel 0 and am running fine, but I want to update my BIOS and try running both in Dual-Channel. My problem is probably obvious to you folks: the BIOS update on Gigabyte's website does not run in XP Pro 64. How can I perform a BIOS update on a 64-bit OS? I tried searching this thread but no dice.


You would be better off using Vista 64bit than XP Pro 64. I haven't heard much about XP Pro 64 bit at all.

You can update the BIOS through a USB drive, but I don't know about the procedure for that.

You should use memtest to see if one of the sticks of RAM are bad or up the voltage a little bit. I read that a set of G.Skill RAM needed a bit more voltage to run dual channel, maybe that might help? I'm not very sure on that last one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


wut other cooling options i have? put one more fan?

right now it's running only two + the CPU


You could try replacing the stock Antec 300 fans with better fans if you want better airflow. Try to find out how much CFM the stock fans push and buy better fans. A good one would be the Scythe Slip Streams that push 88CFM for 33DBA or the 60 something CFM fans for 24DB.


----------



## richardbb86

i am starting to think the motherboard is bad. I have tried 3 heat sinks already, nothing seems to work like it should. will exchange to a new board next week


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


i am starting to think the motherboard is bad. I have tried 3 heat sinks already, nothing seems to work like it should. will exchange to a new board next week


Why not download Core Temp from the Downloads section of OCN instead? I remember Speed Fan had a 10C mis-read using earlier versions of it. It was fixed after a certain update iirc.

You changing your mobo wouldn't make a difference in temps. The CPU temps depend on the CPU voltage it's being fed, the heatsink, and the contact between the heatsink and CPU.


----------



## richardbb86

i do have Core Temp installed, idle at 37, 37, 40, 40 now running at 3.15gz 60 - 63 at load

i have no way of telling if my heat sink fan is running at full speed. I know i connected everything correctly. SpeedFan used to tell me the fan speed, but it just doesn't show it anymore. Even in the bios, no fan detected.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


i do have Core Temp installed, idle at 37, 37, 40, 40 now running at 3.15gz 60 - 63 at load

i have no way of telling if my heat sink fan is running at full speed. I know i connected everything correctly. SpeedFan used to tell me the fan speed, but it just doesn't show it anymore. Even in the bios, no fan detected.


Try connecting the fan to the PSU. The PSU will always run fans at max speed.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


i do have Core Temp installed, idle at 37, 37, 40, 40 now running at 3.15gz 60 - 63 at load

i have no way of telling if my heat sink fan is running at full speed. I know i connected everything correctly. SpeedFan used to tell me the fan speed, but it just doesn't show it anymore. Even in the bios, no fan detected.


Disable cpu auto fan control (or something like that...lol) in the BIOS and your cpu fan will run at 100% all of the time


----------



## richardbb86

i have fan control disabled. i just want to see that it's running at 100%.
lol


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


i have fan control disabled. i just want to see that it's running at 100%.
lol


Have you tried using CPUID Hardware Monitor or everest to see if fan is at 100% ???


----------



## richardbb86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Have you tried using CPUID Hardware Monitor or everest to see if fan is at 100% ???


just installed everest, can't find where it would tell the fan speed

guide?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


just installed everest, can't find where it would tell the fan speed

guide?


click on computer then sensor and look under cooling fans


----------



## richardbb86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
click on computer then sensor and look under cooling fans









no cooling fans, lol


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CMK*


Question: I'm sure someone's done this, but I'm running XP Pro 64 on this thing and get BSOD's when I use both sticks of Mushkin 2GB DDR2 800 Dual-Channel. I'm using one stick right now in channel 0 and am running fine, but I want to update my BIOS and try running both in Dual-Channel. My problem is probably obvious to you folks: the BIOS update on Gigabyte's website does not run in XP Pro 64. How can I perform a BIOS update on a 64-bit OS? I tried searching this thread but no dice.


I have setup a few xp 64-bit boxes. It's been fine for me. I had trouble with q-flash on this board but used a bootable usb stick and flashed in dos went fine. (bios is too big for floppy.) if xp 64-bit drivers are not posted use windows2003 drivers. boot to memtest and make sure it's not just a memory problem. If you get memory errors you will have trouble with all versions of windows. memory can be cumbersome to sort out but it's not all that hard. But it has to be done. I've flashed hundreds of boards through the years and never had a problem, but I give it the respect it deserves. I would never try to flash if I thought I had any memory issue.

Out of 4 different bioses I've tried on this board none gave me any trouble. depending on your memory and settings you may have to up Vddr a little to get past errors (or even just get to stock voltage). Low Vddr WILL cause errors and default Vddr (1.8V) on this board could be much lower than what mushkin recommends.

If you can get 10 or 15 passes out of memtest w/o error then you can keep cpu speed low and windows will load ok. then you can get utlities in windows to get cpu speed up and check temps and stability.

updating bios from dos boot disk or q-flash doesn't care what os you have at all.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CMK*


Question: I'm sure someone's done this, but I'm running XP Pro 64 on this thing and get BSOD's when I use both sticks of Mushkin 2GB DDR2 800 Dual-Channel. I'm using one stick right now in channel 0 and am running fine, but I want to update my BIOS and try running both in Dual-Channel. My problem is probably obvious to you folks: the BIOS update on Gigabyte's website does not run in XP Pro 64. How can I perform a BIOS update on a 64-bit OS? I tried searching this thread but no dice.


I was unsure whether you have 2gb or 4gb total by your post, plus you don't have your system specs filled out.

If you are running 4gb of memory, there is a patch for vista x64 in order to work with 4gb. I can't find the patch right now, but I know there is one to prevent BSODs when running 4gb ram with vista x64.

Edit: Found the thread about the patch.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...vista-fix.html


----------



## Pasta

I had my CPU running at 350x8 (2.8) for a while with some rock stable RAM timings of 4-4-4-12 (@700MHz).

When I decided to boost the FSB to 375 (3.0GHz), my RAM (now @750MHz) would only run at 5-5-4-12. I tried upping the RAM voltage one notch to get 4-5-5-18 or 5-4-5-18, but those first two below 5 just wouldn't boot windows (or crash during).

Specified timings are 5-5-5-18 @ 800MHz. Should I up the RAM voltage some more and see if that helps? Kinda wary about it. RAM is cheap.. but was error-free at 700MHz + 4-4-4-12.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


I had my CPU running at 350x8 (2.8) for a while with some rock stable RAM timings of 4-4-4-12 (@700MHz).

When I decided to boost the FSB to 375 (3.0GHz), my RAM (now @750MHz) would only run at 5-5-4-12. I tried upping the RAM voltage one notch to get 4-5-5-18 or 5-4-5-18, but those first two below 5 just wouldn't boot windows (or crash during).

Specified timings are 5-5-5-18 @ 800MHz. Should I up the RAM voltage some more and see if that helps? Kinda wary about it. RAM is cheap.. but was error-free at 700MHz + 4-4-4-12.


I'm no RAM person, but try 4-5-5-15 or try 5-5-5-15 with 2.1-2.2v. First get your 3Ghz OC stable no matter what then work on the RAM timings. I read somewhere that Corsair's warranty is good for up to 2.2v. IIRC, DDR2 RAM can take around 2.1v to 2.2v and still be in the safe zone.


----------



## MTC1

Hi everyone. New here. Just wanted to say hey. Just bought the system in profile. Looking to see what I can get out of her.

Couple questions:

Is it true what I hear about OCing 4 x 1Gb sticks? Better to use 2 sticks?

Anyone have any experience with my MoBo/PSU/Case? PSU cables going to reach from bottom of Antec 300?

Everyone lapping HSF and/or CPU?

430w PSU from Antec going to cut it?

Let me know before I start building it.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MTC1* 
Hi everyone. New here. Just wanted to say hey. Just bought the system in profile. Looking to see what I can get out of her.

Couple questions:

Is it true what I hear about OCing 4 x 1Gb sticks? Better to use 2 sticks?

Anyone have any experience with my MoBo/PSU/Case? PSU cables going to reach from bottom of Antec 300?

Everyone lapping HSF and/or CPU?

430w PSU from Antec going to cut it?

Let me know before I start building it.

Thanks everyone.

In some cases, using 2x2 sticks is better than using 4x1 sticks. I think it puts a bit more strain on the NB, I'm not exactly sure.

If you already bought the system then your going to find out if the cables reach or not on your own. This mostly depends on the PSU though.

Lapping generally helps temps by 5C at least when you lap both CPU and heatsink. If you don't want to lap your CPU and void the warranty (it's voided if you OC anways) and lap the heatsink, then it's going to either make temps better slightly, a lot if one is convex and the other is concave somehow, or worse by a little bit.

The PSU looks fine since the 8600GT doesn't suck up as much power as the higher end cards.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
In some cases, using 2x2 sticks is better than using 4x1 sticks. I think it puts a bit more strain on the NB, I'm not exactly sure.

Yeah, I couldn't turn down the deal on the RAM. (4 x 1GB <$40). I'll keep an eye on the NB. Good lookin out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Lapping generally helps temps by 5C at least when you lap both CPU and heatsink. If you don't want to lap your CPU and void the warranty (it's voided if you OC anways) and lap the heatsink, then it's going to either make temps better slightly, a lot if one is convex and the other is concave somehow, or worse by a little bit.

I already checked out my TT120. It could certainly use a lap job. I just wanted to see if everyone else was doing the same, so I can gauge comparisons. I'll certainly lap CPU and HSF.

With 4 x Scythe KAZE-JYUNIs (~110 CFM) turning my Antec 300 into a wind tunnel, I expect decent temps. Really hopin for 3.6GHz

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to run benchmarks pre-lap, post lap, pre-OC, post OC, etc etc. I'll let everyone know how it all turns out.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MTC1* 
Yeah, I couldn't turn down the deal on the RAM. (4 x 1GB <$40). I'll keep an eye on the NB. Good lookin out.

I already checked out my TT120. It could certainly use a lap job. I just wanted to see if everyone else was doing the same, so I can gauge comparisons. I'll certainly lap CPU and HSF.

With 4 x Scythe KAZE-JYUNIs (~110 CFM) turning my Antec 300 into a wind tunnel, I expect decent temps. Really hopin for 3.6GHz

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to run benchmarks pre-lap, post lap, pre-OC, post OC, etc etc. I'll let everyone know how it all turns out.

Good luck on your lapping. Four of those fans are overkill since after a certain point, adding more fans will do nothing for your temps. How do you live with the noise!? I have two and can barely stand them. For my next build, I'll be getting the 24db slipstreams or the 33db ones.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Good luck on your lapping. Four of those fans are overkill since after a certain point, adding more fans will do nothing for your temps. How do you live with the noise!? I have two and can barely stand them. For my next build, I'll be getting the 24db slipstreams or the 33db ones.


Again, I couldn't turn down the deal. They were $7/ea. I originally was just looking for something decent to put on my TT120. I came across these puppies and read some good things about them so I grabbed 1 for the TT120, 2 for the intake on the front of my 300 and 1 for the side door vent over my PCIs. I got them all hooked up to a cheap controller (Sunbeam RHK-BA <$15), so when I'm not under full load I can spin them down. Even under full load though, I usually have headphones on. I am more into performance than noise or cosmetics or anything else.

I hear good things about the slipstreams.


----------



## claytona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


I had my CPU running at 350x8 (2.8) for a while with some rock stable RAM timings of 4-4-4-12 (@700MHz).

When I decided to boost the FSB to 375 (3.0GHz), my RAM (now @750MHz) would only run at 5-5-4-12. I tried upping the RAM voltage one notch to get 4-5-5-18 or 5-4-5-18, but those first two below 5 just wouldn't boot windows (or crash during).

Specified timings are 5-5-5-18 @ 800MHz. Should I up the RAM voltage some more and see if that helps? Kinda wary about it. RAM is cheap.. but was error-free at 700MHz + 4-4-4-12.


check with memtest86+, that keeps windows from being in jeopardy. The MB/s can show if or how much timings help your speed. you didn't mention if you are running 3T or 2T cmd rate, I found that to make the biggest difference.

you can tweak fsb/divider/timings/ voltage for memory and boot right back to memtest quick. if you get no errors you can move on to cpu and smack it around 'till it's stable. I would go 10pass minimum in memtest after you get all you think you can or want out of memory. If you get errors at 700MHz or if you have to go way over rated volt Vddr at 800MHz you may have a bad stick. pull or test them individually to isolate. I don't know about yours but .1 or .2 Vddr ABOVE mfr rating should be reasonably safe and get you to either the tight timings and/or higher MHz you want. 1 crappy stick will halt all of that and memtest is an easy way to check.

Also use hwmonitor or something to check actual Vddr, this board runs a little low. corsair calls for 1.9V on your ram, you may have to set 2.0V just to get above 1.9 due to droop (you could see something like 1.92-1.98 in hwmonitor). If it actually runs at 1.86 or something tight timing will probably produce errors (and crashing).


----------



## Imtheman

Hello guys, i just put together a pc last week with this Motherboard..









System specs is this









Antec Twelve Hundred Tower

Socket 775LGA Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L

750 GB Samsung 7200rpm SATA2 32MB

750 Watt Corsair TX StrÃ¸mforsyning Link

OCZ 2x 2048 MB Dual Ram DDR II 8000 SDRAM

(775 Pin) Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3GHz

GeForce 9800GTX

First off all, i would like to know what speeds i could safely clock my 9800GTX to on this Motherboard.. Which is easy cause you can do it in windows with Rivaturner..

But id like to clock my Cpu too, not much but a little.. To like 3.4 - 3.6ghz, not more since it's running on stock cooler and Air.. But how to do this, kinda lost in Bios and how to use it? A overclock program called C.I.A.2 does follow this MB, but it gives me warnings when i change to modes like Cruise.. "something about volts not being right"

Im totally Green on this Area please help me









"(sorry for my bad english im from Denmark)"


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imtheman* 
Hello guys, i just put together a pc last week with this Motherboard..









System specs is this









Antec Twelve Hundred Tower

Socket 775LGA Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L

750 GB Samsung 7200rpm SATA2 32MB

750 Watt Corsair TX StrÃ¸mforsyning Link

OCZ 2x 2048 MB Dual Ram DDR II 8000 SDRAM

(775 Pin) Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3GHz

GeForce 9800GTX

First off all, i would like to know what speeds i could safely clock my 9800GTX to on this Motherboard.. Which is easy cause you can do it in windows with Rivaturner..

But id like to clock my Cpu too, not much but a little.. To like 3.4 - 3.6ghz, not more since it's running on stock cooler and Air.. But how to do this, kinda lost in Bios and how to use it? A overclock program called C.I.A.2 does follow this MB, but it gives me warnings when i change to modes like Cruise.. "something about volts not being right"

Im totally Green on this Area please help me









"(sorry for my bad english im from Denmark)"

A motherboard can't bottleneck a graphics card's OC. You'll know when your card is at it's limit. Use Rivatuner and up the core clock by 10mhz then run ATI Tool's Artifact Scanner for 20 minutes. Repeat that process until your card can't pass 20 minutes of the Artifact Scanner and drop it by 5 Mhz. Do the same for the other clock/memory speeds.

Do not use the CIA2 thing. Leave it on default or auto. For a E8400, just do 400x9 and make sure to leave the RAM multiplier at 2.5 if that's 1000mhz RAM or at 2 if you mistyped it instead of 800mhz RAM. I remember E8400s could do 3.6 at stock voltages. Also manually set your CPU voltage. Leaving it on auto will normally overvolt more than necessary which a bad thing since it produces more heat. Set it to what the VID is. Use Core Temp to check for this.

If you need to know more, go read the stickies/FAQs about overclocking.

Your english is fine.


----------



## richardbb86

ok big problem here now

i just found out that my CPU fan doesn't even spin at all!!!!!!!!!

i guess i got a bad motherboard, time to return it


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb86* 
ok big problem here now

i just found out that my CPU fan doesn't even spin at all!!!!!!!!!

i guess i got a bad motherboard, time to return it

You sure? Try plugging it into the power supply through a 3pin to 4pin molex adapter.

Isn't a bit quick to jump to conclusions already? It might be the heatsink somehow or it's just a bad fan header.


----------



## richardbb86

i tried with 3 different heat sinks already, lol


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


i tried with 3 different heat sinks already, lol


You could of said that instead. I thought you meant just your AC7. Haha, bad fan header it is.


----------



## kpo6969

That's normal on the AC 7 Pro (till it heats up).
Plug the 4 pin connector into the *cpu fan connector *on your mobo.
Bios settings: auto, voltage, or PWN (cpu fan control)
I set mine to PWN when I had one.


----------



## richardbb86

i am actually using the OCZ Vendetta 2 now after tried 2 different AC 7 Pro


----------



## max302

Side note: Q-flash rocks. Gigabyte rocks.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I am aware of the cpu vdroop and have compensated for it, does the vdroop problem also plague the ram voltage too? I use the Super Talent DDR2-800's in my sig and the rated voltage is 2.2v. If i add the +0.4 that should be necessary to raise the voltage to 2.2, it never reaches that if i look in the pc health status. I have to bump it up to +0.6v and it still only reaches 2.14v. I dont want to add any more as it is making me kinda nervous. Also I had to replace my psu recently cuz it crapped out on me. The replacement psu didnt change anything though and the voltage is still 2.14v at +0.6v.


----------



## wiggy2k7

i have my ram at +3 im the bios(2.1V) and it doesn't drop any voltage... everest an HWMonitor both report 2.11V for my ram


----------



## jcharlesr75

i am a bit skeptical about voltages in software, so i was hoping to get better readings in the bios setup. It could be the ram, but its working and like i said, in the bios its actually lower that it should be at +.6v. I stuck my hand in the case ant touched the heatsinks and they dont get particularly hot or anything, i was just curious cuz it seems like they need alot of extra to come up to voltage.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
i am a bit skeptical about voltages in software, so i was hoping to get better readings in the bios setup. It could be the ram, but its working and like i said, in the bios its actually lower that it should be at +.6v. I stuck my hand in the case ant touched the heatsinks and they dont get particularly hot or anything, i was just curious cuz it seems like they need alot of extra to come up to voltage.

The DS3L has RAM vdrop. I set mines to +.4v in BIOS and I get 2.08v in HWmonitor. I have no idea if there's a fix for this, but there probably isn't one.


----------



## richardbb86

just moved everything to the new board

it's reading the fans speed now, but temperature increased by like 5-8 degrees. lol


----------



## richardbb86

would the amount of thermal compound i put on the CPU affect the temperature?


----------



## thenando

Hello im a noob trying to overclock my computer i have been reading these forums but still don't get it i cannot keep my quad 6600 stable at 3.0ghz it goes back to 2.4ghz can u plz help me out this is my third build and my first attempt at overclocking also dissabled the c1e

quad core 6600
windows vista 32
gskill 2x1gb
enermax 500w psupply
zalman 9500
320 western digital hard drive
thermaltake armor case
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L

cpu clock ratio 9x
cpu host frequency 333
pci express frequency 100
system multiplier 2.40
system voltage control manual
ddr2 overvoltage control 0.1v
pcie overvoltage control normal
fsb overvoltage control o.1v
mchover voltage control 0.1v
cpu voltage control 1.30000v


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


would the amount of thermal compound i put on the CPU affect the temperature?


The heatsink directly touching the CPU is better than having thermal compound as a medium for heat transfer. Try a rice sized grain, cooked for unlapped heatsinks and CPUs. If it's lapped, do a bit less. Thermal is suppose to fill in the gaps between the CPU and the heatsink. If you use too much, you'll end up impeding the heat transfer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenando*


Hello im a noob trying to overclock my computer i have been reading these forums but still don't get it i cannot keep my quad 6600 stable at 3.0ghz it goes back to 2.4ghz can u plz help me out this is my third build and my first attempt at overclocking also dissabled the c1e

quad core 6600
windows vista 32
gskill 2x1gb 
enermax 500w psupply
zalman 9500
320 western digital hard drive
thermaltake armor case
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L

cpu clock ratio 9x
cpu host frequency 333
pci express frequency 100
system multiplier 2.40
system voltage control manual
ddr2 overvoltage control 0.1v
pcie overvoltage control normal
fsb overvoltage control o.1v
mchover voltage control 0.1v
cpu voltage control 1.30000v


You did great for your first time, except you should bump up the RAM overvoltage to at least +.3v. If that doesn't work, try +.4v and post your results.


----------



## thenando

I bumped the ram voltage to .3v checked cpuz and its still at 2.4ghz went back into bios changed it to .4v and its still the same. Last night it seemed to be stable at 3.ghz while running orthos for about an hour i shut down restarted earlier today and it was still at 3.0ghz then it just droped.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenando* 
I bumped the ram voltage to .3v checked cpuz and its still at 2.4ghz went back into bios changed it to .4v and its still the same. Last night it seemed to be stable at 3.ghz while running orthos for about an hour i shut down restarted earlier today and it was still at 3.0ghz then it just droped.









What are the timings on your RAM? For OCing, leave them at 5-5-5-15 and run the multiplier at 2. Also, try bumping up the CPU voltage to 1.325v or the closest you can get to that.

If that doesn't work, reset the CMOS and try those settings again. Sometimes this board can't keep OCs and resets back to stock settings. Just use a screw driver and touch the jumpers (two pins) near the southbridge heatsink for a couple of seconds. That should do the trick.


----------



## Pittance

I don't mean to divert the thread or anything, but I am seeing weird things with the new GA-EP35-DS3L board I just bought. I figured since it is just a P35 with that DES software not installed initially, that the bios between the 2 would be the same and I could ask it here. if not, please let me know. I also posted some of these questions in a windows post I made, but that is mostly about install problems.

I went to change my settings for CPU and RAM in the bios, and I noticed that the Auto setting for the CPU to RAM frequency was set at 1:1.6. And the only changes are for going higher (2.0, 2.5, 3.3, 4.0). Meaning with a 333MHz external freq for the CPU, the RAM runs at 533MHz. I have 2x1GB sticks of Corsair DRR533 (PC4200) ram, and 2x512MB sticks of Dell DDR400 (PC3200) RAM. If I only have the Corsair installed, should I be running it as the bios says at 533, or does the bios need to be half of that? If I install both types, what should I aim to get the RAm MHz to?

Also, when i try to change the CAS timings, it doesn't seem they take. It says Cas Latency: 4 [4]. Where the [4] is the number I can enter to change it. I tried loosening the timings to 5,5,5,13 (4,4,4,12 is stock) and saved and rebooted. Went back into bios and it now says: Cas latency: 4 [5] still. It saved the change, but looks like it didnt apply. Is this normal.

Thank you.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pittance*


I don't mean to divert the thread or anything, but I am seeing weird things with the new GA-EP35-DS3L board I just bought. I figured since it is just a P35 with that DES software not installed initially, that the bios between the 2 would be the same and I could ask it here. if not, please let me know. I also posted some of these questions in a windows post I made, but that is mostly about install problems.

I went to change my settings for CPU and RAM in the bios, and I noticed that the Auto setting for the CPU to RAM frequency was set at 1:1.6. And the only changes are for going higher (2.0, 2.5, 3.3, 4.0). Meaning with a 333MHz external freq for the CPU, the RAM runs at 533MHz. I have 2x1GB sticks of Corsair DRR533 (PC4200) ram, and 2x512MB sticks of Dell DDR400 (PC3200) RAM. If I only have the Corsair installed, should I be running it as the bios says at 533, or does the bios need to be half of that? If I install both types, what should I aim to get the RAm MHz to?

Also, when i try to change the CAS timings, it doesn't seem they take. It says Cas Latency: 4 [4]. Where the [4] is the number I can enter to change it. I tried loosening the timings to 5,5,5,13 (4,4,4,12 is stock) and saved and rebooted. Went back into bios and it now says: Cas latency: 4 [5] still. It saved the change, but looks like it didnt apply. Is this normal.

Thank you.


Are both of you sets of RAM DDR2? I hardly every see DDR2 modules that run at 400mhz. I would not use those cause even when running at stock speeds they would be overclocked to 533 since that is the lowest the BIOS can run them unless you underclock the FSB of the CPU to 800mhz. And even with 533 modules you have to run the divider at 2 (1066/2) at stock speeds. That means you would be overclocking the RAM as soon as you overclock the CPU because you can't make the RAM run any slower.


----------



## Pittance

Here is the corsair 2x1GB sticks I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145527
The older dell sticks I have are PC3200. I know they are both DDR2. I have been using all 4 sticks in an older PC that I upgraded from for a while without problems and both comps see all 3gb.

Also, I dont think i can set the divider on my GA-EP35-DS3L to 2:1. When the divider is at stock and the CPU is at 333MHz, it says the RAM is at 533MHz. Does that mean the divider is already at 1:1.6? I dont know if that means it is running optimally for DDR533 RAM or not. The only setting I saw to change the divider wanted to up the RAM side and made the RAM frequency much higher. =/


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pittance* 
Here is the corsair 2x1GB sticks I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145527
The older dell sticks I have are PC3200. I know they are both DDR2. I have been using all 4 sticks in an older PC that I upgraded from for a while without problems and both comps see all 3gb.

Also, I dont think i can set the divider on my GA-EP35-DS3L to 2:1. When the divider is at stock and the CPU is at 333MHz, it says the RAM is at 533MHz. Does that mean the divider is already at 1:1.6? I dont know if that means it is running optimally for DDR533 RAM or not. The only setting I saw to change the divider wanted to up the RAM side and made the RAM frequency much higher. =/

I guess your PC3200 ram can overclock to 533 then.

Right now your ram is running on a 2:1 divider since the FSB is at 1066 and the ram is at 533. And the 2:1 divider is going to be the lowest you can go with that board.

Edit: DOH! Me=Stupid. The E8400 FSB is 1333, not 1066. I don't know how your ram can run at that speed then cause I didn't think the divider when lower then 2.


----------



## Pittance

I'm still confused about how this is supposed to work. If my CPU clock is at 333MHz(FBS=1333), and the RAM states it runs at 533MHz, what is the divider ratio? It seems like it would be 1:1.6 (CPU:RAM). But if the full bus speed of RAM is twice what the bios lists, then RAM at 533 is actually running at 1066. Which means the ratio is 1:1.25. How can I get this set up to run stable? If I underclock the FSB to 800MHz, it will lower the speed of the processor. Do I need to lower the voltage on the CPU if I do this? It is currently at 1.214V (i think), but I have no idea what stock voltage for a E8400 is.

Edit: Ok. I have a GA-EP35-DS3L, E8400 and 2 sticks of DDR2 533 and DDR2 400 ram. If I want to use just the 533, or both, what would I have to set in the bios to make it all run stable without overclocking any piece? Also, if that requires an underclock, would I have to lower voltages on anything? I'm at wits end trying to figure out exactly how RAM and this board works with the CPU. The numbers I'm trying to calculate aren't making sense.


----------



## Gauvenator

Just got this mobo (well..the EP35 version) but it's almost exactly the same. My question is, how can I adjust my memory frequency?

I assume in the MIT, I should adjust "System Memory Multiplier (SPD)", but it brings up a menu like this:

Auto...[O]
2.50....[ ]
4.0~...[ ]
2.00....[ ]
2.40....[ ]

and it goes on. I'm confused lol


----------



## richardbb86

dam, i just realized i got the EP35. lol

is it worth keeping it or should i go back exchange for the p35?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


Just got this mobo (well..the EP35 version) but it's almost exactly the same. My question is, how can I adjust my memory frequency?

I assume in the MIT, I should adjust "System Memory Multiplier (SPD)", but it brings up a menu like this:

Auto...[O]
2.50....[ ]
4.0~...[ ]
2.00....[ ]
2.40....[ ]

and it goes on. I'm confused lol










If you have a FSB of 400 and you use a multiplier of 4, you end up with 400(the fsb) times 4 (the RAM multiplier) to get 1600 (this is the RAM's speed in Mhz). If you use 2 for a multiplier with 400FSB, you get 800Mhz for the speed of the RAM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


dam, i just realized i got the EP35. lol

is it worth keeping it or should i go back exchange for the p35?


They're exactly the same. The EP35 just has the power saving things.


----------



## richardbb86

system restarted after running 10-15 mins of Prime95 with temp around 48-55 on 100% load

should i lower it to 3 ghz (running 3.2ghz)?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb86* 
system restarted after running 10-15 mins of Prime95 with temp around 48-55 on 100% load

should i lower it to 3 ghz (running 3.2ghz)?

It's probably not stable, bump up the CPU voltage a notch or two.


----------



## richardbb86

hardware failure detected, lol


----------



## richardbb86

aite

VID won't go pass 1.2250v at all, any advice?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb86* 
aite

VID won't go pass 1.2250v at all, any advice?

You can't change the VID. It's just the voltage needed to run at stock. If you're talking about CPU Vcore, go download CPU-Z. That program tells you the actual voltage you're getting after Vdrop and Vdroop.


----------



## richardbb86

sorry i didn't make it clear

i upped the Vcore in bios, but it's still showing 1.152v in CPU-Z, and that's probably the reason why it isn't stable at 3.2. It's running on prime95 for about 20 mins, so far so good at 3.0 GHZ with 1.152v.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb86* 
sorry i didn't make it clear

i upped the Vcore in bios, but it's still showing 1.152v in CPU-Z, and that's probably the reason why it isn't stable at 3.2. It's running on prime95 for about 20 mins, so far so good at 3.0 GHZ with 1.152v.

That's because of Vdroop. Before modding my mobo, bumping up the Vcore 2-3 notches would still have the same voltage showing in CPU-Z. After a while, it'll start moving up, but you still get 1.15v or whatever until it changes in CPU-Z while under load.

After doing the Vdroop mod, I got less Vdrop (voltage difference from BIOS and idle in Windows) and less Vdroop (went from .048 Vdroop to .016 Vdroop). I get to use lower voltages resulting in lower temps while still maintaining stability as well as better OCing since you don't have to throw 1.5v to get 1.4v at load (as an example).

Check out the link in my sig if you're interested.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


If you have a FSB of 400 and you use a multiplier of 4, you end up with 400(the fsb) times 4 (the RAM multiplier) to get 1600 (this is the RAM's speed in Mhz). If you use 2 for a multiplier with 400FSB, you get 800Mhz for the speed of the RAM.

They're exactly the same. The EP35 just has the power saving things.


Thanks that makes sense now.


----------



## Gauvenator

I have another question: At about what fsb does the mch or fsb start needing more voltage?

And about how much can the stock heatsink take?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


I have another question: At about what fsb does the mch or fsb start needing more voltage?

And about how much can the stock heatsink take?


The stock heatsink for the NB get's pretty hot. I would say that +.2v would be the max and kind of cutting it. I took a 40mm fan and screwed it onto the top of the NB. It's a lot cooler and keeps the NB stable at higher overvoltages.

For me, I needed to overvolt the FSB/NB by +.1v around 380FSB with my quad. It might be different for everyone, but usually around 400 is when you start overvolting those things for this board, iirc.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


The stock heatsink for the NB get's pretty hot. I would say that +.2v would be the max and kind of cutting it. I took a 40mm fan and screwed it onto the top of the NB. It's a lot cooler and keeps the NB stable at higher overvoltages.

For me, I needed to overvolt the FSB/NB by +.1v around 380FSB with my quad. It might be different for everyone, but usually around 400 is when you start overvolting those things for this board, iirc.


The stock heatsink with stock volts is really really hot lol. I think I will definitely replace it with my HR-05. Thx for the info, I think I will only risk +.1v with the stock hs.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Hi, I'm new to this forum and somewhat of a newbie to overclocking. I currently have a e8400 overclocked to 3.6ghz. I have vcore set to 1.3125 in mobo bios, mulitiplier is 9x, fsb 400, pci express frequency is set to 100, memory multiplier set to 2.00, dram is set to manual & ddr voltage set to 0.4, ram timing is 4 4 4 12. The c1e, tm2, virtualization & speedstep are all disabled.

I've tried overclocking to 4.00ghz but I either get a bsod or windows loads slowly or not at all. Occt, Orthos and Prime 95 all fail after a few seconds/minutes. I've tried upping the vcore to 1.36875 & upped nb as well and still no stability. I'm gonna pull my hair out soon because I would like to see if this e8400 can be overclocked to 4.00ghz. I understand some cpu's with some batch codes are not able to overclock beyond 3.6ghz. It would be







if I got one of them.

Any help with being able to overclock to 4.00ghz would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


Hi, I'm new to this forum and somewhat of a newbie to overclocking. I currently have a e8400 overclocked to 3.6ghz. I have vcore set to 1.3125 in mobo bios, mulitiplier is 9x, fsb 400, pci express frequency is set to 100, memory multiplier set to 2.00, dram is set to manual & ddr voltage set to 0.4, ram timing is 4 4 4 12. The c1e, tm2, virtualization & speedstep are all disabled.

I've tried overclocking to 4.00ghz but I either get a bsod or windows loads slowly or not at all. Occt, Orthos and Prime 95 all fail after a few seconds/minutes. I've tried upping the vcore to 1.36875 & upped nb as well and still no stability. I'm gonna pull my hair out soon because I would like to see if this e8400 can be overclocked to 4.00ghz. I understand some cpu's with some batch codes are not able to overclock beyond 3.6ghz. It would be







if I got one of them.

Any help with being able to overclock to 4.00ghz would be great. Thanks.










Try bumping up the FSB overvoltage to +.1v or +.2v, that might fix it.

I also noticed you're using PC2-6400. Keep the timings at 5-5-5-15 if you decide to use a FSB above 400 for stability reasons. After you get your OC stable, go back and work on the timings.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Try bumping up the FSB overvoltage to +.1v or +.2v, that might fix it.

I also noticed you're using PC2-6400. Keep the timings at 5-5-5-15 if you decide to use a FSB above 400 for stability reasons. After you get your OC stable, go back and work on the timings.

Thanks for replying!
I tried the FSB overvoltaged +1 and +2 but it didn't work I got bsod. On the ddr2 voltage do I keep it set at +0.3 or +0.4 if the timing is to be set manually at 5-5-5-15?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
Thanks for replying!
I tried the FSB overvoltaged +1 and +2 but it didn't work I got bsod. On the ddr2 voltage do I keep it set at +0.3 or +0.4 if the timing is to be set manually at 5-5-5-15?

You are loosening the timings which puts less strain on the RAM, but also lowers performance. It's fine to keep it at +.3v or +.4v.

Leave it on +.4v since DDR2 should be safe up to 2.2v and also this board has RAM vdrop so it might be lower than what you set in the BIOS (ex: +.3v in BIOS for 2.1v but get 2.03v in HWmonitor or something like that).

What's the CPU voltage when running Prime 95 Small FFTs? You can use CPU-Z to check. Also, report the CPU voltage you set in the BIOS when you tell me the CPU voltage when at load (running Prime 95). Vdroop might be the problem.


----------



## Gauvenator

I want to push this mobo up to 400 fsb or more. If it is unstable, what do I add voltage to first, the mch or the fsb?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
I want to push this mobo up to 400 fsb or more. If it is unstable, what do I add voltage to first, the mch or the fsb?

You can add voltage to either. No real order here. Whatever stabilizes your OC. Add voltage to one, check for stability and if it isn't stable, lower the voltage of what you upped and overvolt the other one. If that doesn't work, up both.

You only add voltage to those two things if Vcore isn't your problem.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


You are loosening the timings which puts less strain on the RAM, but also lowers performance. It's fine to keep it at +.3v or +.4v.

Leave it on +.4v since DDR2 should be safe up to 2.2v and also this board has RAM vdrop so it might be lower than what you set in the BIOS (ex: +.3v in BIOS for 2.1v but get 2.03v in HWmonitor or something like that).

What's the CPU voltage when running Prime 95 Small FFTs? You can use CPU-Z to check. Also, report the CPU voltage you set in the BIOS when you tell me the CPU voltage when at load (running Prime 95). Vdroop might be the problem.


Here's what I had it set to in mobo bios:

DRAM setting set to manual - 5.5.5.15
CPU Voltage- 1.36875
DDR2 voltage- +0.4
PCI-E Normal
FSB overvoltage- +0.1
G Mch overvoltage- +0.1

Windows loaded to a certain point then bsod. Now I can't even get to cpu-z nor prime 95. I even tried upping the fsb and g mch voltages to +0.2 with no success at loading windows.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


Here's what I had it set to in mobo bios:

DRAM setting set to manual - 5.5.5.15
CPU Voltage- 1.36875
DDR2 voltage- +0.4
PCI-E Normal
FSB overvoltage- +0.1
G Mch overvoltage- +0.1

Windows loaded to a certain point then bsod. Now I can't even get to cpu-z nor prime 95. I even tried upping the fsb and g mch voltages to +0.2 with no success at loading windows.


When you manually set the timings, one of the sub-timings/advanced settings is automatically set to 0 for the RAM. You should scroll down the sub-timings and check for that. Set that to 42 or whatever it says is auto. That happened to me so I thought you might have that problem as well.

If that doesn't work, try upping NB or FSB to +.2v. If one doesn't work, then up the other to +.2v but not both at the same time, yet. If both don't work, have both upped to +.2v at the same time.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


When you manually set the timings, one of the sub-timings/advanced settings is automatically set to 0 for the RAM. You should scroll down the sub-timings and check for that. Set that to 42 or whatever it says is auto. That happened to me so I thought you might have that problem as well.

If that doesn't work, try upping NB or FSB to +.2v. If one doesn't work, then up the other to +.2v but not both at the same time, yet. If both don't work, have both upped to +.2v at the same time.


All the sub-timings are set to AUTO.

I did try upping the NB & FSB to +.2v the way you suggested but still no stability at all. I did up the vcore to 1.38 in mobo bios & cpu-z showed 1.36. I was able to run prime 95 & Occt both errored out in a few minutes then I ran Orthos and got a bsod. Here's the screen shots when I had vcore at 1.38 in mobo bios:


----------



## CudaBoy71

Ok I need some help here and I beleive this is the thread I need... I just bought an E7200 and put in my sig board..(after everything was set to stock).. My problem is.. It fired rght up stock.. Then I went to over clock it fired up and ran fine.. Then I shut it down and now it freezes.. My settings were 295X9=3.55.. ram was set too 988 volts were at 1.1775 on cpu..+.03 on ram fsb +3 sb+3..What did I do to this thing..I puit the E2180 back in and went right back to whats in my sig..


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


All the sub-timings are set to AUTO.

I did try upping the NB & FSB to +.2v the way you suggested but still no stability at all. I did up the vcore to 1.38 in mobo bios & cpu-z showed 1.36. I was able to run prime 95 & Occt both errored out in a few minutes then I ran Orthos and got a bsod. Here's the screen shots when I had vcore at 1.38 in mobo bios:


I'm out of ideas. You can check the RAM with memtest86 to see if it's a bad stick of RAM somehow. Also, check the NB cooler to see if it's hot. If it is, put a fan on top of it. The stock NB cooler ran a bit hot and after putting a fan on it, it ran a lot cooler.

Maybe you're E8400 can't run 4Ghz without needing more voltage past the 1.36v point. Try for 3.9Ghz and post your results.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


Ok I need some help here and I beleive this is the thread I need... I just bought an E7200 and put in my sig board..(after everything was set to stock).. My problem is.. It fired rght up stock.. Then I went to over clock it fired up and ran fine.. Then I shut it down and now it freezes.. My settings were 295X9=3.55.. ram was set too 988 volts were at 1.1775 on cpu..+.03 on ram fsb +3 sb+3..What did I do to this thing..I puit the E2180 back in and went right back to whats in my sig..


Uh, don't throw +.3v on the FSB and NB instantly.... If you do +.2v or more, put a fan on the NB, it runs hot. Updating the BIOS might help since the E7200 is a relatively new CPU. Try a little more Vcore for that OC like 1.2v, that might be it.

I've never heard of a OC that freezes at shut down. It's weird though.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Thanks.. I will try that in the am..off to work now..


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


I'm out of ideas. You can check the RAM with memtest86 to see if it's a bad stick of RAM somehow. Also, check the NB cooler to see if it's hot. If it is, put a fan on top of it. The stock NB cooler ran a bit hot and after putting a fan on it, it ran a lot cooler.

Maybe you're E8400 can't run 4Ghz without needing more voltage past the 1.36v point. Try for 3.9Ghz and post your results.


Thanks for all your help I do appreciate it. I'm seriously beginning to think I'm just one of the unlucky ones to have a E8400 that can't overclock beyond 3.6ghz. From what I've read my batch code isn't the best in overclocking to 4.00ghz. I do have a Enzotech NB chipset cooler on my mobo NB.

I've upped the vcore in the mobo bios to 1.40 with cpu-z showing 1.36. Still unstable though. I'll see if raising the vcore higher will help at all. I'm gonna throw in the towel soon since this is so frustrating. LoL!









I have memtest86 on a cd and I did check for errors before but it didn't show any. I just let it run until it told me it had no errors. Is it ok to test it that way? Or is there a particular way to use memtest?


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
I want to push this mobo up to 400 fsb or more. If it is unstable, what do I add voltage to first, the mch or the fsb?

I just hit 500 Mhz fsb with this board. It wouldnt do it at first, but since i replaced my psu, i figured i'd try it. My settings are: +.2 fsb, +.2 mch, +.6 ram(sounds high i know, but it keeps my ram at exactly 2.22v), 1.45v vcore(makes 1.41v with droop). I have been folding linux smp for well over 24 hours without so much as a hiccup. Got my time/frame down to 10:05 too. This board will do 400 no problem, just make sure that you're psu is good and stable. The vdroop is a problem, but as long as it works im not really worried about it.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
I just hit 500 Mhz fsb with this board. It wouldnt do it at first, but since i replaced my psu, i figured i'd try it. My settings are: +.2 fsb, +.2 mch, +.6 ram(sounds high i know, but it keeps my ram at exactly 2.22v), 1.45v vcore(makes 1.41v with droop). I have been folding linux smp for well over 24 hours without so much as a hiccup. Got my time/frame down to 10:05 too. This board will do 400 no problem, just make sure that you're psu is good and stable. The vdroop is a problem, but as long as it works im not really worried about it.

That's an excellent FSB on that board. You need to be careful running +0.6v DDR2. That board defaults to 1.8v DDR2 so I would add +0.4v to bring it to 2.2v. Ram will run at higher voltages. But will eventually burn out.


----------



## jcharlesr75

There is vdroop on the ram side too. I monitor the voltages closely constantly. It runs consistently at 2.22 volts under load and doesnt get hot at all either. I lowered my timings to 6-6-6-18 to free things up a bit too. I might try to lower them back doen to 5-5-5-15 to up the bandwidth a bit. The ram is micron based so it should take the heat with no problems.


----------



## thenando

thank your rpg 2 my timings on ram are 5-5-5-15 i bumped the cpu voltage and everything has been running stable for the past 7 hrs


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
Thanks for all your help I do appreciate it. I'm seriously beginning to think I'm just one of the unlucky ones to have a E8400 that can't overclock beyond 3.6ghz. From what I've read my batch code isn't the best in overclocking to 4.00ghz. I do have a Enzotech NB chipset cooler on my mobo NB.

I've upped the vcore in the mobo bios to 1.40 with cpu-z showing 1.36. Still unstable though. I'll see if raising the vcore higher will help at all. I'm gonna throw in the towel soon since this is so frustrating. LoL!









I have memtest86 on a cd and I did check for errors before but it didn't show any. I just let it run until it told me it had no errors. Is it ok to test it that way? Or is there a particular way to use memtest?

I did notice you had an aftermarket NB cooler. If it feels a bit hot, just throw a fan on it.

You don't want to push the CPU past 1.36v, not for 45nm CPUs anyway. Try for 3.8-3.9Ghz first, then you can work your way up to 4Ghz. At least you'll have a rough idea of how much headroom you have left to OC to 4Ghz. I assumed you went from 3.6 to 4Ghz in one go, so yeah.

--Edit--
Oh yeah, I almost forgot. You need to run Memtest86 like you would do for Prime 95 (ex: your CPU can pass 20 minutes of Prime, but fail after 30minutes. Same goes for RAM, it could complete two sets of memtests fine, but fail on the third one.)

If you still don't get it, just run Memtest for about 3-4 hours.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
I did notice you had an aftermarket NB cooler. If it feels a bit hot, just throw a fan on it.

You don't want to push the CPU past 1.36v, not for 45nm CPUs anyway. Try for 3.8-3.9Ghz first, then you can work your way up to 4Ghz. At least you'll have a rough idea of how much headroom you have left to OC to 4Ghz. I assumed you went from 3.6 to 4Ghz in one go, so yeah.

--Edit--
Oh yeah, I almost forgot. You need to run Memtest86 like you would do for Prime 95 (ex: your CPU can pass 20 minutes of Prime, but fail after 30minutes. Same goes for RAM, it could complete two sets of memtests fine, but fail on the third one.)

If you still don't get it, just run Memtest for about 3-4 hours.

I did try 3.9ghz and no go at all. I had to reset CMOS after that. The Enzotech chipset cooler already has a fan on it. I'll try running the memtest for 3-4 hours and go from there. I'll post later what my results are. Thanks again.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

I ran memtest test #2 and #5 for 3 hours and no errors at all. Guess I'll try again to overclock that E8400 but I have a gut feeling I won't be successful. I had a thought of installing that E8400 in my other motherboard the Gigabyte P35-DS3R. I don't know if that would make any difference at all. *Rpg2* thanks for all your help.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
I ran memtest test #2 and #5 for 3 hours and no errors at all. Guess I'll try again to overclock that E8400 but I have a gut feeling I won't be successful. I had a thought of installing that E8400 in my other motherboard the Gigabyte P35-DS3R. I don't know if that would make any difference at all. *Rpg2* thanks for all your help.

Haha, no problem. There would only be a slight chance that a different board, but with the same chipset would make a difference in OCing. It might be the chip itself.

If the different board thing doesn't work out, then I recommend that you, if you haven't done it yet, OC to 3.8-3.9Ghz as mentioned in previous posts. That would be a good way to check if your chip can OC to 4Ghz.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hello Everyone







I'm gonna buy this motherboard in like 2 months when i save enough money for my custom built pc. I plan on getting the Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 2.66GHz, 1333FSB (Quad Core) 12000K i hope to overclock to at least 3 gigs. Will this CPU be easy to overclock on this board? Also i plan on getting a SATA DVD burner my question is Will sata dvd burner install windows XP ? Is there stupid SATA driver you gotta load for the DVD burner or does it work just like a regular IDE ?
Any thoughts or suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## jcharlesr75

The DVD drive will work when you plug it in as long as SATA is turned on in the BIOS and yes your processor should overclock fine if you use the first post in this thread as a guide. You have made a wise choice in motherboards as i just achieved a 500 Mhz fsb with mine and you should never need to get that far. Make sure you have a quality psu and you should have no problem. Also i forgot to tell you. You may need to flash your bios immediately after you get this board because the Q9450 is a fairly new processor and the bios that ships with it may not be current enough to run it properly. Gigabyte has a great utility for this that doesnt require a boot into windows to do it. You just need a floppy with the bios on it and obviously a floppy drive hooked up.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

jcharlesr75 thank you for your help i plan on getting this power supply ATX-AS600W-BK APEVIA 600W Dark Side Power-Black SLI Ready, Fan speed controll http://www.eb.magicmicro.com/description.asp?iid=1447 is that any good??? or should i get this one Antec TruePower 650W ATX extra quiet Power Supply, AMD/ P4 Ready SLI ready http://www.eb.magicmicro.com/description.asp?iid=2038 THANKS for your suggestions!!!! :d:d


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


There is vdroop on the ram side too. I monitor the voltages closely constantly. It runs consistently at 2.22 volts under load and doesnt get hot at all either. I lowered my timings to 6-6-6-18 to free things up a bit too. I might try to lower them back doen to 5-5-5-15 to up the bandwidth a bit. The ram is micron based so it should take the heat with no problems.


I dont seem to get any vdrop or vdroop on my ram... i use HWMonitor


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Haha, no problem. There would only be a slight chance that a different board, but with the same chipset would make a difference in OCing. It might be the chip itself.

If the different board thing doesn't work out, then I recommend that you, if you haven't done it yet, OC to 3.8-3.9Ghz as mentioned in previous posts. That would be a good way to check if your chip can OC to 4Ghz.

So far I have it overclocked to 3.8ghz. Mobo bios vcore set to 1.39375v, vcore in cpu-z showing 1.36v at times and it also shows at times 1.34v & 1.328v. Fsb overvoltage is +0.1 & (G)MCH is set to +0.1 and DDR2 set to +4.

It passed OCCT but failed ORTHOS after 33 minutes. Prime95 ran for almost 2 hours then got a failed hardware error or something.







So I guess my 3.8ghz ain't stable since it only passed OCCT????


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


So far I have it overclocked to 3.8ghz. Mobo bios vcore set to 1.39375v, vcore in cpu-z showing 1.36v at times and it also shows at times 1.34v & 1.328v. Fsb overvoltage is +0.1 & (G)MCH is set to +0.1 and DDR2 set to +4.

It passed OCCT but failed ORTHOS after 33 minutes. Prime95 ran for almost 2 hours then got a failed hardware error or something.







So I guess my 3.8ghz ain't stable since it only passed OCCT????


Throw on +.2v for NB and FSB overvoltage and, if you want, you can do the Vdroop mod that's in my sig. It really helps when you overvolt more because the Vdroop increases a bit. It was that or the Vdrop.

It's not very hard to do, but it'll void your warranty. Just use 90% isopropyl alcohol since that has only 10% water in it compared to the 70% stuff. A Q-tip removes some of it, and the alcohol removes most if not all of it. It'll be as if you never did the mod.

--Edit--
Intel states that the absolute limit for the 45nm chips is 1.45v, but I personally wouldn't go past 1.365v (whatever they put for the limit around that voltage).


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Throw on +.2v for NB and FSB overvoltage and, if you want, you can do the Vdroop mod that's in my sig. It really helps when you overvolt more because the Vdroop increases a bit. It was that or the Vdrop.

It's not very hard to do, but it'll void your warranty. Just use 90% isopropyl alcohol since that has only 10% water in it compared to the 70% stuff. A Q-tip removes some of it, and the alcohol removes most if not all of it. It'll be as if you never did the mod.

--Edit--
Intel states that the absolute limit for the 45nm chips is 1.45v, but I personally wouldn't go past 1.365v (whatever they put for the limit around that voltage).


It's weird now because ORTHO's has been running for 1 hour & 45 minutes. I have had my air conditioner running for about 6 hours now. I'm wondering if that had some effect the first time I ran it. Because I had just turned it on when I started ORTHO's so the cpu and case temps were probably high since the weather temp outside was 87 degrees. I'm in Hawaii.









I don't quite understand about the vdrop stuff. I'll take a look at Vdroop mod in your signature. When you say you wouldn't go past 1.365v does that mean within the mobo bios or what cpu-z reports?

Edit: I read part of the Vdroop mod and I'll pass on it since it sounds complicated. I like the easy stuff. LOL!


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hello







I read in another forum that this motherboard has compatiblity issues and does not like DD2 1066 RAM for overclocking and DDR2 800 works best heres what the other post says:

Quote:



IMPORTANT NOTE TO FUTURE P35-DS3L ( and P35 DS3x /DS4x and other P35 chipset based) OWNERS:
If you are planing on getting RAM natively higher than DDR2 800 be aware that there will be compatibility issues. Many users reports and my personal testing has shown that there is a very good chance you will run in to issues with RAM higher than DDR2 800, such as DDR2 1066. I recommend you get quality DDR2 800 RAM and run them at 1:1 ratio or overclock the RAM. This issue dose not apply to DDR2 800 RAM that has been overclocked.


I had my heart set on buying G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) cause i heard G.SKILL works great on this board














any thoughts would help me in deciding to get 800 or 1066
THANKS


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
Hello







I read in another forum that this motherboard has compatiblity issues and does not like DD2 1066 RAM for overclocking and DDR2 800 works best heres what the other post says:

I had my heart set on buying G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) cause i heard G.SKILL works great on this board














any thoughts would help me in deciding to get 800 or 1066
THANKS









I wish I had known about those modules. I purchased the DDR2-1000 ones and they're working great. Have to rma one kit tho







cuz one module won't do 1000mhz at the correct timings.

Edit: Just remember, the mobo won't automatically set it to 1000mhz. It defaults to 800mhz. You have to adjust the system memory multiplier and set the timings manually. Not a big deal, just know that the system memory multiplier x your fsb is your memory clock speed.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

ok i think this will be my final question before i buy this motherboard








Will a USB keyboard work for doing stuff in BIOS or will i need a PS/2 type keyboard thanks


----------



## technogeek

The USB keyboard will work in BIOS.


----------



## tkl.hui

anyone slap on a fan to their nb yet? and do u have pics on what you did?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Just attach a Scythe mini kaze 40x10 or 40x20 fan by using zip ties. I bought a NB enzotech chipset cooler to keep the temps down.


----------



## tkl.hui

Is it the enzotech low profile one? and how does that compare to the stock cooler cuz it seem really small.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
It's weird now because ORTHO's has been running for 1 hour & 45 minutes. I have had my air conditioner running for about 6 hours now. I'm wondering if that had some effect the first time I ran it. Because I had just turned it on when I started ORTHO's so the cpu and case temps were probably high since the weather temp outside was 87 degrees. I'm in Hawaii.









I don't quite understand about the vdrop stuff. I'll take a look at Vdroop mod in your signature. When you say you wouldn't go past 1.365v does that mean within the mobo bios or what cpu-z reports?

Edit: I read part of the Vdroop mod and I'll pass on it since it sounds complicated. I like the easy stuff. LOL!









Haha, alright. The Vdroop mod would be really helpful though. I don't have to really overvolt as crazily as before. I now use 1.4v in BIOS compared to 1.435v (or something like that) before the mod. It can give you more headroom to OC further.

It's not hard, you just pencil it in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
anyone slap on a fan to their nb yet? and do u have pics on what you did?

I just screwed mines on the top of the NB. I can still fit a TRUE while keeping the NB temps cool.


----------



## tkl.hui

Can't seem to find an scythe 40mm anywhere in canada.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Haha, alright. The Vdroop mod would be really helpful though. I don't have to really overvolt as crazily as before. I now use 1.4v in BIOS compared to 1.435v (or something like that) before the mod. It can give you more headroom to OC further.

It's not hard, you just pencil it in.

I just screwed mines on the top of the NB. I can still fit a TRUE while keeping the NB temps cool.


Just pencil it in huh. That link in your signature suggests getting a voltage meter. Did you follow the instructions on that link? Or did you just use the alcohol and penciled it?

At 3.8ghz I ran ORTHOS last night which ran for 2 1/2 hours. I haven't had time to do a Prime95 yet. I'll post pics later from that pc. I do know that in mobo bios the vcore was set to 1.39375, cpu-z showed 1.34v, upped the (G) mch to +0.2, FSB set to +0.1.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkl.hui*


Can't seem to find an scythe 40mm anywhere in canada.


Petra's Tech Shop sells the Scythe Mini Kaze 40mm fans. I think Petra's will ship to Canada. You'll have to contact them via email or by phone to get shipping costs.

http://www.petrastechshop.com/info.html

Scythe Mini Kaze 40mm fans:
http://www.petrastechshop.com/60x25mmfans.html


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


Just pencil it in huh. That link in your signature suggests getting a voltage meter. Did you follow the instructions on that link? Or did you just use the alcohol and penciled it?

At 3.8ghz I ran ORTHOS last night which ran for 2 1/2 hours. I haven't had time to do a Prime95 yet. I'll post pics later from that pc. I do know that in mobo bios the vcore was set to 1.39375, cpu-z showed 1.34v, upped the (G) mch to +0.2, FSB set to +0.1.


What's the voltage when you're idle in Windows with CPU-Z? Also post the voltage when you're running Prime 95.

You still have some headroom in the FSB overvoltage area. You can go up to +.02v if getting it stable is a problem.

Yes, I used a 6B pencil and a multimeter. It's really helpful to have one of those when doing the mod. You don't have to do the hard mod which involves soldering. I just penciled it in until I got about 800ohms. If I got another DS3L, I would definitely do it again. If you do the mod, remember to blow off the excess graphite that builds up around the transistor thingy.


----------



## tkl.hui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


Petra's Tech Shop sells the Scythe Mini Kaze 40mm fans. I think Petra's will ship to Canada. You'll have to contact them via email or by phone to get shipping costs.

http://www.petrastechshop.com/info.html

Scythe Mini Kaze 40mm fans:
http://www.petrastechshop.com/60x25mmfans.html


ya even if they did.... shipping alone would be more than the fans worth. I can buy from NCIX.com but the fan is 5 bux... shipping is like 13..... kind of rediculous.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkl.hui* 
anyone slap on a fan to their nb yet? and do u have pics on what you did?


http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post3817115

*Look about halfway down for the picts on this page.*


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkl.hui*


ya even if they did.... shipping alone would be more than the fans worth. I can buy from NCIX.com but the fan is 5 bux... shipping is like 13..... kind of rediculous.


Shipping is high but at least you'll get what you need to cool off your NB. Otherwise buy a NB chipset cooler which you'll pay way more for than the Scythe Mini Kaze 40mm fan.


----------



## richardbb86

i can't seem to pass 3.2ghz with a good temperature

is 3.2 a good # or are you all getting better result than i am?

rite now i am at 3.2 with voltage at 1.25


----------



## CudaBoy71

How do I install a new bios w/out a floppy drive?


----------



## kpo6969

You can use a flash drive and format it in FAT 16 or 32.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


i can't seem to pass 3.2ghz with a good temperature

is 3.2 a good # or are you all getting better result than i am?

rite now i am at 3.2 with voltage at 1.25


That's pretty good. I get 3.2Ghz with around 1.28-1.3v. I forgot since I don't 3.2Ghz very much.

3.2Ghz is plenty fast. You don't really need it to go any faster for everyday use. The normal limit for a Q6600 is 3.6Ghz. Some chips can go a little higher while others hit the wall at 3.4. It depends on the chip.

You can definitely OC further if you want, but you're fine where you are now.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


i can't seem to pass 3.2ghz with a good temperature

is 3.2 a good # or are you all getting better result than i am?

rite now i am at 3.2 with voltage at 1.25


What kind of temps are you running? What program are you using for stability testing? What stepping is your Q6600?


----------



## richardbb86

idle between 25-33, 45-55 on 100% load

Prime95, B


----------



## marsey99

give it more vcore


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb86*


idle between 25-33, 45-55 on 100% load

Prime95, B


That's not bad for a b3 you have some more room to OC. Give it a bump in vcore and see if you can't ge that bad boy to 3.4ghz or even 3.6 depending how sweet your chip is. The max temp for b3's is 62C.


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*


How do I install a new bios w/out a floppy drive?


Or you can use the CD utility that came with the board.


----------



## MTC1

I keep freezing on Prime95

Here is my system:

GA-P35-DS3L (Rev2)
Q6600 (G0)
2x1GB Ballistix Tracer PC2-6400
Tuniq Tower

Here are my temps:

Tjunction: 50C (load)
Tcase: 45C (load)

Here are my settings:

CPU
FSB: 425
Multi: 7.0
vcore: 1.328 (load)

RAM

5-6-6-20
1:1
2.2v

Why am I freezing?

If it is a ram issue, does anyone think OCZ Platinums 1x1GB PC2-6400 would do better? They are rated at 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1v (Ballistix are same but 2.2v)

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## redalert

you should underclock your memory for the time being to see how much of an OC you can get out of the Q6600 then try working on the memory OC.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


you should underclock your memory for the time being to see how much of an OC you can get out of the Q6600 then try working on the memory OC.



Thanks for the reply. I ended up doing 380 x 8 (3.04) with RAM @ 1:1.

Been running prime for about an hour now.

RAM at 5-5-5-18 for the time being


----------



## MTC1

My latest settings:

vCore: 1.41 bios
1.376 idle
1.344 load

DDR2: +.4v (stock voltage)
FSB: +.2v
MCH: +.2v

FSB: 367
Multi: 9x
Mem Multi: 2

Temps:

33C Idle
45C Load

Prime95 gives me an error on my 4th core after about 15 minutes of Large FFT.

Should I increase th vCore a little more? What should I keep in mind as a very limit? (Is BIOS reading or CPU-Z reading more important?)

What is "Performance Enhance: Standard/Turbo/Extreme"? I have mine on standard.

RAM is underclocked and on auto timings. So this is not the issue right?

Any assistance would be appreciated. I feel like I have more room. My temps seem to be pretty reasonable.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

i found this on another forum thread maybe it might help























Quote:

Setting tRD on the DS3L can be a bit tricky. The "Performance Enhance" setting adjusts it as follows:
Standard__tRD=11
Turbo_____tRD=6
Extreme___I have never been able to POST at this setting, so I don't know
On my system I am able to boot into Windows with Turbo, but Prime fails after ~2 seconds. Backing off to Standard will make things nice and stable, but the performance hit is noticeable. So how do we go about fine tuning the tRD on this board?
It's easy really actually. The DS3L refers to tRD as "Static tRead Value." Manually setting this will override the default "Performance Enhance" value. Weird I know, but that's it. Setting this to 8 allows my system to be completely stable at a FSB of 400MHz while yielding a nice performance boost over the default "Standard" setting of tRD=11.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
i found this on another forum thread maybe it might help























Good info. Thanks a lot man. Right now I am trying to keep my memory out of the equation so leaving it on standard should be fine for now. I will keep it in mind though once I start pushing the ram, after I find out how far the CPU can go.

Anyone have any ideas about how I could get past 3.30Ghz? (See two posts up)


----------



## redalert

I would bump the vcore up


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


I would bump the vcore up



How much room do you think I have? Should I keep it under 1.55 in BIOS? Or lower still?


----------



## redalert

intel recommends nothing higher than 1.5 for 65nm CPU's


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
intel recommends nothing higher than 1.5 for 65nm CPU's

So as long as CPUZ records no higher than 1.5, I should be fine, right?


----------



## redalert

1.5 in the bios but if you can keep it cool you can go higher, I just wouldnt do that myself for 24/7 use. There have been reports of recent Q6600 not being as OC friendly compared to some of the other Q6600's.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


1.5 in the bios but if you can keep it cool you can go higher, I just wouldnt do that myself for 24/7 use. There have been reports of recent Q6600 not being as OC friendly compared to some of the other Q6600's.


Alright. So far I haven't had any real problems with temps. The Tuniq is keeping everything around 50C max.

I haven't even lapped it yet or pencil modded it. I want to see what it will do right out of the box so I can compare.

Haven't even used AS5 yet.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## MTC1

UPDATE:

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [9x] 
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [370]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [102]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
Performance Enhance__________ [Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 740
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

CAS Latency Time______________ [6] 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_______ [7] 
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay______ [7] 
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________[24] 
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay_________[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay____________[auto]
Read to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Static tRead value______________[auto]
Static tRead adjust______________[auto]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.5V] 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.2V] 
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V] 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.49375v]

vcore

bios: 1.460v
idle: 1.456v
load: 1.408v

Temps

idle: 34c
load:63c (small fft)
load 55c (Large FFT)

Seems to be holding for now. Cannot go higher though. Crashes on small FFT. Any suggestions anyone? Thanks for the help.


----------



## technogeek

What brand/model # of ram are you using? Your CAS latency time of 6
seems really high.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


What brand/model # of ram are you using? Your CAS latency time of 6
seems really high.


Ballistix Tracer PC2-6400

Rated at 4-4-4-12

But I am underclocking them now and trying to take them out of the equation.

I am just trying to push the CPU at the moment.

I would like to know why SMALL FFT is killing me but everything else seems to be fine. Small FFT will loop now but my temps are high. When I switch to large FFT or blend my temps go way down. Small FFT crashes me if I go any higher than 3.33GHz

Anything I can change to get past this?

My voltage is getting a little high.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


Ballistix Tracer PC2-6400

Rated at 4-4-4-12

But I am underclocking them now and trying to take them out of the equation.

I am just trying to push the CPU at the moment.

I would like to know why SMALL FFT is killing me but everything else seems to be fine. Small FFT will loop now but my temps are high. When I switch to large FFT or blend my temps go way down. Small FFT crashes me if I go any higher than 3.33GHz

Anything I can change to get past this?

My voltage is getting a little high.

Thanks for the help.


5-5-5-15/18 are good timings for RAM when OCing. CAS 6 is unnecessary.

Small FFTs push the CPU the most. Large FFTs push the RAM.

Also, try putting a small 40mm fan on the NB. I have a fan on mine. When I took it off thinking 3Ghz wouldn't need a fan, boy was I wrong. It was HOT! The fan keeps the NB cooler. You can grab one for 3-4$ at Frys or newegg.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


5-5-5-15/18 are good timings for RAM when OCing. CAS 6 is unnecessary.

Small FFTs push the CPU the most. Large FFTs push the RAM.

Also, try putting a small 40mm fan on the NB. I have a fan on mine. When I took it off thinking 3Ghz wouldn't need a fan, boy was I wrong. It was HOT! The fan keeps the NB cooler. You can grab one for 3-4$ at Frys or newegg.


I already have a fan zip-tied to the NB. Good call though.

Do you think there is any chance I need to take the MCH up to +3? That is still within Intel's max specs, from what I have read.

I have CAS 6 because I don't want my RAM to be an issue at all for the time being.

Do you think I may have hit a FB hole? I tried jumping up some to 400, but couldnt get into windows, then 380 gave me round off error and now I am dropping it down one step at a time.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## mega_option101

Is the default DDR2 voltage 1.8v on this board?


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Is the default DDR2 voltage 1.8v on this board?


Yes. 1.8v


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


I already have a fan zip-tied to the NB. Good call though.

Do you think there is any chance I need to take the MCH up to +3? That is still within Intel's max specs, from what I have read.

I have CAS 6 because I don't want my RAM to be an issue at all for the time being.

Do you think I may have hit a FB hole? I tried jumping up some to 400, but couldnt get into windows, then 380 gave me round off error and now I am dropping it down one step at a time.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks a lot man.


Yes, you've either hit a FSB hole or got a really bad chip. You should not need +.3v for FSB or NB to get 400FSB/3.6Ghz. You're basically at the limit for CPU Vcore.

Do the mod in my sig if Vdroop is a problem for you. I was getting .048v vdroop, and with vdrop, I was getting a bit more than .1v loss at load compared to the voltage set in the BIOS.

Also, it's fine to leave your RAM at 5-5-5-15 since that wouldn't put stress on your RAM, especially at 740Mhz. 5-5-5-15 would be pushing it beyond 1066Mhz. You're RAM is rated for 4-4-4-12 at 800 and you're at 740Mhz, you'll be fine at CAS 5, but you have Ballistix.

Concerning your RAM, ballistix use to be good (from what I've read), but since RAM prices have dropped, they've changed everything about them. They use lower quality components like the chips all the way to the stuff holding the heat spreaders together now a days (again, from what I've read).

You'll know if you have the "newer" kits/dimms depending on the row of lights on your tracers. 1 row of lights = one sided, 2 rows = two sided. One sided tracers are the ones that have died on many people within weeks of being purchased, some even at stock. Two sided tracers are the best and OC really well along with being D9s.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Yes, you've either hit a FSB hole or got a really bad chip. You should not need +.3v for FSB or NB to get 400FSB/3.6Ghz. You're basically at the limit for CPU Vcore.

Do the mod in my sig if Vdroop is a problem for you. I was getting .048v vdroop, and with vdrop, I was getting a bit more than .1v loss at load compared to the voltage set in the BIOS.

Also, it's fine to leave your RAM at 5-5-5-15 since that wouldn't put stress on your RAM, especially at 740Mhz. 5-5-5-15 would be pushing it beyond 1066Mhz. You're RAM is rated for 4-4-4-12 at 800 and you're at 740Mhz, you'll be fine at CAS 5, but you have Ballistix.

Concerning your RAM, ballistix use to be good (from what I've read), but since RAM prices have dropped, they've changed everything about them. They use lower quality components like the chips all the way to the stuff holding the heat spreaders together now a days (again, from what I've read).

You'll know if you have the "newer" kits/dimms depending on the row of lights on your tracers. 1 row of lights = one sided, 2 rows = two sided. One sided tracers are the ones that have died on many people within weeks of being purchased, some even at stock. Two sided tracers are the best and OC really well along with being D9s.


I also have a kit of OCZ Platinum. Same specs, except they are rated at 2.1v instead of 2.2v like the ballistix. My Ballistix only have 1 row of lights on top. I testest them when I first started, before I pushed the CPU.

I got the Ballistix up to 1020Mhz with really loose timings.

Do you think I should try the OCZ?

I have plans to both lap my TT120+CPU and also pencil mod my board. But, I wanted to see what I could get it to before those mods so I can compare. Right now I am not even using AS5, I have the TT paste on it.

I want to see how far I can get when I am pencil'd, lapped and AS5'd.

First I am going to lap, and check improvements, then I am going to pencil and see how much further I get. With any luck I should be able to get to 3.6.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Eagle

Hey guys!

Im new to overclocking and Ive been having trouble with getting anything higher than 3.1Ghz on my system (p35 ds3l+ Q6600 GO) so I'm looking for help.

I can stay stable on my 9x multiplier and stock voltage up to fsb 345, from then on ive had nothing but trouble.

@355 fsb I can load windows fine but after running prime95 for about 2 minutes it crashes.
@365 (still stock Vcore) it crashes as soon as prime95 starts
@375 it wouldn't boot into windows so i started upping the voltage. At 1.3v it starts loading the desktop before it crashes so i then upped the fsb and mch +.1v and it loads windows all the way (crashes immediately in prime95).

Any suggestions? Im using Bios F7 and air cooling with an ASUS v60


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eagle* 
Hey guys!

Im new to overclocking and Ive been having trouble with getting anything higher than 3.1Ghz on my system (p35 ds3l+ Q6600 GO) so I'm looking for help.

I can stay stable on my 9x multiplier and stock voltage up to fsb 345, from then on ive had nothing but trouble.

@355 fsb I can load windows fine but after running prime95 for about 2 minutes it crashes.
@365 (still stock Vcore) it crashes as soon as prime95 starts
@375 it wouldn't boot into windows so i started upping the voltage. At 1.3v it starts loading the desktop before it crashes so i then upped the fsb and mch +.1v and it loads windows all the way (crashes immediately in prime95).

Any suggestions? Im using Bios F7 and air cooling with an ASUS v60


If you post something like the following, with your settings, I could possible offer some assistance.

And put your system in your signature/profile by going to USER CP at the top of this forum.



Quote:


Originally Posted by *MTC1* 
UPDATE:

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [9x]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [370]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [102]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
Performance Enhance__________ [Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 740
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

CAS Latency Time______________ [6]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_______ [7] <--use your rams values (tRCD)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay______ [7] <--use your rams values (tRP)
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________[24] <--use your rams values (tRAS)
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay_________[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay____________[auto]
Read to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Static tRead value______________[auto]
Static tRead adjust______________[auto]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.5V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.2V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.49375v]

vcore

bios: 1.460v
idle: 1.456v
load: 1.408v

Temps

idle: 34c
load:63c (small fft)
load 55c (Large FFT)

Seems to be holding for now. Cannot go higher though. Crashes on small FFT. Any suggestions anyone? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Eagle

Is my system not showing up in my sig? (I can see it)

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [9x]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [375]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
Performance Enhance__________ [Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 750
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

CAS Latency Time______________ [5]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_______ [5] <--use your rams values (tRCD)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay______ [5] <--use your rams values (tRP)
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________[15] <--use your rams values (tRAS)
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay_________[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay____________[auto]
Read to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Static tRead value______________[auto]
Static tRead adjust______________[auto]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [auto]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [auto]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.3v]

Temps

idle: 34c
load 55c (blend)


----------



## MTC1

I am not sure what your ram is rated at for voltage, but the default is 1.8v for this board, so I am guessing you are undervolted. You might want to bump it up .1 or .2. My ram is rated at 2.2, but when I put it up to +.5 is reads as 2.27 in BIOS (PC Health page). So this is still safe.

Bump yours up some to make sure you are getting enough power to your memory.

Do small FFT in prime95 to stress the CPU, so you can see if that is where your problem is. If you are failing blend, it is most likely your RAM, and you need to give it some more juice.

You definitely have some room to put some more voltage to your CPU.

If you are still failing small FFT after bumping your DDR2 voltage, try bumping your CPU voltage up a little at a time until you can run Small FFT for a couple hours.

You don't have much to worry about until your CPU voltage reads 1.45 in BIOS (PC Health page again), or until your core temps are above 60c.

Make sure you download and install Core Temp, Speed Fan and CPUZ and run them all while Prime is going. Make sure you monitor temps and voltages. Tell me what CPUZ says your voltages are under load while running small FFT and while idle when you first turn it on.

If you are 1.3 in BIOS you are likely experiencing a vdroop that will crash small FFT in prime.

Bump up the voltages for RAM and CPU and get back to me.

Find out what your ram's voltage is rated at.

Good luck.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle*


Is my system not showing up in my sig? (I can see it)

DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [auto]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [auto]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.3v]


I just checked and it looks like your ram is rated for 2.1v and "auto" is likely only giving them 1.8v. So, you should at least bump that up to +.3v.

And yes, I can see your system in your sig now. Very nice.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


I just checked and it looks like your ram is rated for 2.1v and "auto" is likely only giving them 1.8v. So, you should at least bump that up to +.3v.

And yes, I can see your system in your sig now. Very nice.


Great advice +rep

And then he can check the ram voltage in PC Health and maybe go +0.4v


----------



## MTC1

On a side note, Eagle, your cooler may not be that great for keeping your quad cool if you go too high. If possible you may want to return it or invest in something that will keep temps down. I have been real pleased with the Tuniq but there are others from Zalman and Thermaltake that others seem to be happy with.

Might be worth looking into if you want to push it.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


Great advice +rep

And then he can check the ram voltage in PC Health and maybe go +0.4v


Thanks man. I am not a professional, but I have done my research.


----------



## Eagle

Upping the voltage on the Ram definitely helped as im now able to get into windows.

When I first upped the Ram voltage It gave me a POST checksum error so I upped the cpu voltage up until i could load windows (1.31250V). However, every time i try to run prime95 (small fft) it blue screens immediately. I upped the cpu voltage a couple more steps in hopes of getting prime to run.
As of right now it is still crashing ever time i try to run prime.

Also, I have a question about temps. I am getting widely different temp readings from different programs.
idle: 39C speedfan
34C real temp 2.6
30C in gigabyte easy tune 6 hardware monitor
28C via case temp probe (on heatsink)

What are my temps really? is one of these more accurate than the others?

Current settings

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [9x]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [375]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
Performance Enhance__________ [Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 750
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

CAS Latency Time______________ [5]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_______ [5] <--use your rams values (tRCD)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay______ [5] <--use your rams values (tRP)
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________[15] <--use your rams values (tRAS)
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay_________[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay____________[auto]
Read to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Static tRead value______________[auto]
Static tRead adjust______________[auto]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.3V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [auto]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.31875v]

Temps

idle: 40c


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle*


Upping the voltage on the Ram definitely helped as im now able to get into windows.

When I first upped the Ram voltage It gave me a POST checksum error so I upped the cpu voltage up until i could load windows (1.31250V). However, every time i try to run prime95 (small fft) it blue screens immediately. I upped the cpu voltage a couple more steps in hopes of getting prime to run.
As of right now it is still crashing ever time i try to run prime.

Also, I have a question about temps. I am getting widely different temp readings from different programs.
idle: 39C speedfan
34C real temp 2.6
30C in gigabyte easy tune 6 hardware monitor
28C via case temp probe (on heatsink)

What are my temps really? is one of these more accurate than the others?

Current settings

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [9x]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [375]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
Performance Enhance__________ [Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 750
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

CAS Latency Time______________ [5]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_______ [5] <--use your rams values (tRCD)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay______ [5] <--use your rams values (tRP)
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________[15] <--use your rams values (tRAS)
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay_________[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay____________[auto]
Read to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Static tRead value______________[auto]
Static tRead adjust______________[auto]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.3V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [auto]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.31875v]

Temps

idle: 40c



Download Core Temp .99 and see what that has to say. That will also tell you your VID.

Your VID will give us an idea of what sort of voltages you should be expecting.

Right now your CPU voltage is still pretty low. There is plenty of room to go up. As long as your BIOS doesn't say it is over 1.5 (checked on the PC Health page, which should be your voltage after vDrop) you should be fine.

After you raise your voltage, save and exit, then go back into bios and check PC health to see what your new voltage is in BIOS. Then exit and boot into windows.

You should also use speedfan, but make sure it is calibrated.

Use this guide to calibrate your speedfan:

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/22...perature-guide

You may have a high VID which means you are going to need more voltage than other people for stability at higher speeds.

You may want to come down to 370 on the FSB and then bump your voltage up until you are stable there. Then move the FSB up.

Hopefully you are using the F11 option to save different profiles so you have stable profiles and then ones you are testing with.

Get Core Temp, Calibrate Speedfan, bump your voltage up and then get back to me.

I'll be waiting.


----------



## smokinbonz

bump the cpu thats your problem for sure. dont be scared to give it a boost

I ran my 2180 all the way to 3.0 with stock volts. I had to bump up quite a bit to do 3.2 it was unreal i couldnt belive it but that was it. I think im at 1.41 idle


----------



## MTC1

Did you say you were using the F8f BIOS? If not, that is the most recent one. I am not sure if there is a better one. But that is what I am using. You may want to update that.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


bump the cpu thats your problem for sure. dont be scared to give it a boost

I ran my 2180 all the way to 3.0 with stock volts. I had to bump up quite a bit to do 3.2 it was unreal i couldnt belive it but that was it. I think im at 1.41 idle


Different chip of course, but I am at 1.456v idle (367x9)


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


I also have a kit of OCZ Platinum. Same specs, except they are rated at 2.1v instead of 2.2v like the ballistix. My Ballistix only have 1 row of lights on top. I testest them when I first started, before I pushed the CPU.

I got the Ballistix up to 1020Mhz with really loose timings.

Do you think I should try the OCZ?

I have plans to both lap my TT120+CPU and also pencil mod my board. But, I wanted to see what I could get it to before those mods so I can compare. Right now I am not even using AS5, I have the TT paste on it.

I want to see how far I can get when I am pencil'd, lapped and AS5'd.

First I am going to lap, and check improvements, then I am going to pencil and see how much further I get. With any luck I should be able to get to 3.6.

Let me know what you think.


I would recommend that you use the OCZ RAM for OCing since that probably wont die on you anytime soon. Crucial has been really shotty lately with it's products, great service though. Some people have had to chain RMA products that have been dieing on them over and over.

Just lap and mod away before you OC, it saves time. I don't really see the point of comparing before and after, but do what you want.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle*


Is my system not showing up in my sig? (I can see it)

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [9x]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [375]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
Performance Enhance__________ [Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 750
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

CAS Latency Time______________ [5]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_______ [5] <--use your rams values (tRCD)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay______ [5] <--use your rams values (tRP)
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________[15] <--use your rams values (tRAS)
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay_________[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay____________[auto]
Read to Precharge Delay_________[auto]
Static tRead value______________[auto]
Static tRead adjust______________[auto]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [auto]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [auto]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.3v]

Temps

idle: 34c
load 55c (blend)


Use small FFTs and check if the NB is hot. If it is, you can strap a 40mm fan on top of it. I say this often because they run hot/very warm.

You still have a lot of headroom for Vcore, you don't have to keep it that low. With small FFTs, you might hit 60C though.

You should go out and grab a Xigmatek cooler, the one with 3 direct pipes touching the cpu (get the Vendetta 2 if you'd like, they're both the same and perform almost as good as the TRUE). I don't like ASUS coolers, they just don't seem to work well.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
I would recommend that you use the OCZ RAM for OCing since that probably wont die on you anytime soon. Crucial has been really shotty lately with it's products, great service though. Some people have had to chain RMA products that have been dieing on them over and over.

Yeah, I will probably throw the OCZ in when I start workin the RAM.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Just lap and mod away before you OC, it saves time. I don't really see the point of comparing before and after, but do what you want.



I have the time and energy, and I am curious to see exactly how much each mod helps.

Right now I am rock solid at 3.30GHz

I'll try bumping it up a little, but I don't think I am going to make it far. My core temps are already at 60c under small FFT.

We'll see if pencil and lapping can bring that down some, so maybe I can reach 3.40GHZ. I don't imagine I will get much further than that. Not without going past 1.5v anyway.

Eagle, how you doing?


----------



## MTC1




----------



## Eagle

I took forever to figure out the whole calibration thing on Speed fan but i think I have it. Im using the same settings as before with the exception of increased CPU voltage to around 1.32V (Didnt write down the exact#) and I lowered the fsb to 370. I have been able to run prime without immediately crashing the computer so far but the temperatures are right at @ 59C.

Just as I am typing this, my worker thread #2 has stopped due to a rounding error. So im not sure what that means.

Also, according to Core temp, my VID is 1.2750V. Again im not quite sure what that tells me, but I know that this is the same value for the default vcore in the bios.

Anyway, suggestions are welcome and I may be needing to pickup a better cooler







. Thanks for all the help so far though!


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle*


I took forever to figure out the whole calibration thing on Speed fan but i think I have it. Im using the same settings as before with the exception of increased CPU voltage to around 1.32V (Didnt write down the exact#) and I lowered the fsb to 370. I have been able to run prime without immediately crashing the computer so far but the temperatures are right at @ 59C.

Just as I am typing this, my worker thread #2 has stopped due to a rounding error. So im not sure what that means.

Also, according to Core temp, my VID is 1.2750V. Again im not quite sure what that tells me, but I know that this is the same value for the default vcore in the bios.

Anyway, suggestions are welcome and I may be needing to pickup a better cooler







. Thanks for all the help so far though!



That is a good VID. The lower the better. That means that your chip requires a relatively low voltage to operate at stock speeds. This means you have more room to push between stock and 1.5v.

If I were you, I would make sure your ram timings are manual and set them up relatively high, so you are not stressing them. Give them an extra .1 over what they are rated at. That will make ensure that your ram is not what is holding you back.

Test again after making sure it isn't the ram that is crashing you. Were you running small FFT? Small FFT is all we will deal with for now, as that is what will stress your CPU.

If you are crashing during small FFT, you need to increase voltage to your CPU. 1.5v in BIOS is SAFE. So, don't worry about anything below 1.4. I suggest you put it up to 1.4 or as much as 1.45 and then run the test. Get it stable and then try turning down the voltage one step at a time if the high voltage makes you uncomfortable.

Open your case if you are getting a little too warm.Small FFT really stresses the CPU, so if you are 60-65c on Small FFT, you will likely never get your cores that hot with anything else. So don't worry if your cores get a little warm during small fft.

Give the CPU some juice and get back to me. That is most likely why you are unstable.

What is your vcore when you are doing small fft? run CPU-Z while you run prime and see what the voltage is under load. If it droops too much, you will crash.

Good luck. Get back to me.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eagle* 
I took forever to figure out the whole calibration thing on Speed fan but i think I have it. Im using the same settings as before with the exception of increased CPU voltage to around 1.32V (Didnt write down the exact#) and I lowered the fsb to 370. I have been able to run prime without immediately crashing the computer so far but the temperatures are right at @ 59C.

Just as I am typing this, my worker thread #2 has stopped due to a rounding error. So im not sure what that means.

Also, according to Core temp, my VID is 1.2750V. Again im not quite sure what that tells me, but I know that this is the same value for the default vcore in the bios.

Anyway, suggestions are welcome and I may be needing to pickup a better cooler







. Thanks for all the help so far though!

I've talked about alternative coolers in my previous post. The Xigmatek is not as expensive as the other high end ones, but perform almost as well as them.
Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003

An error in Prime means that your CPU isn't getting enough juice to run the intensive program. Bump it up a notch or two and try again.

Running prime for an hour or two without errors is a good sign your ready to move on to bumping up the FSB a little bit more. You can fully stabilize your OC when you achieve you desired speed.


----------



## Eagle

Ive been letting it run for around 20 mins and then stepping it down to lower voltages. I have not had any errors yet. Im going to bump it down again and let it run all night to make sure its stable.

I am currently at:
370 FSB x9

CAS Latency Time______________ [6]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_______ [6]
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay______ [6]
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________[17]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+.03V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [auto]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.42]

Temps

idle: 36c
load: 65c (small fft)


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle*


Ive been letting it run for around 20 mins and then stepping it down to lower voltages. I have not had any errors yet. Im going to bump it down again and let it run all night to make sure its stable.

I am currently at:
370 FSB x9

CAS Latency Time______________ [6]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_______ [6]
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay______ [6]
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________[17]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+.03V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [auto]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.42]

Temps

idle: 36c
load: 65c (small fft)


My settings are almost the same, except I have my load temp down to 59c. I am using a Tuniq though and I have an Antec 300 case with a bunch of slipstream fans. Yours looks pretty good, I would work on the cooling though.

You have 3 spots for 120mm fans on your case, if I am not mistaken. You may want to consider some of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060

That is, after you upgrade your CPU cooler. That would be my highest priority.

You could now start stepping the FSB up until it becomes unstable. With that voltage you should be able to go up.

Let me know how it goes in the morning.


----------



## Eagle

Ive got 3 63 CFM Apevia fans in the case right now (front, back, side) and it usually stays under 30C ambient, according to my temp monitor.

As for CPU cooler, which is considered better, the Tuniq or the Xigmatek?

Ever since I bought my asus cooler, ive been hearing that the tuniq is considered one of the best coolers around (of course I didnt hear that before I bought the asus :\\)

Anyway, I'll try upping the fsb a little before i hit the sack and Ill see how it goes


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle*


Ive got 3 63 CFM Apevia fans in the case right now (front, back, side) and it usually stays under 30C ambient, according to my temp monitor.

As for CPU cooler, which is considered better, the Tuniq or the Xigmatek?

Ever since I bought my asus cooler, ive been hearing that the tuniq is considered one of the best coolers around (of course I didnt hear that before I bought the asus









Anyway, I'll try upping the fsb a little before i hit the sack and Ill see how it goes










If you looks at reviews, I think you will see that the Tuniq Tower 120 is usually pretty high on the list. It is also real good for the money.

The Xigmatek would probably not be quite as good, but it is also cheaper. If you can afford the Tuniq, I would get it. I have it and I love it. I have never seen a bad review for the Tuniq.

The Slipstream fans move 110cfm, so if you really want to move some air, and keep everything as cool as possible, you may want to try some of them. They can be found for about $8/apiece. The CPU cooler wont matter if you can't get air out of your case quickly.

If you do end up getting higher CFM fans (I really want to get my hands on some Delta fans, but they are hard to find), you will probably want to get a fan controller for them.

I have the Sunbeam Rheobus and I absolutely love it. It is only $14.99 on Newegg

Other than that, you are looking good. Try moving that FSB up until you can't get it stable under 1.5v and then tighten up the memory timings and you should be all set.

Good luck.


----------



## Eagle

Well, It looks like Im topped out temperature wise at the moment. Running small fft It runs at 65-66C. When I run blend the temps vary between 56C and 66C.

This is with the case popped open and an extra 90mm fan jury-rigged on the case.

Current settings:
FSB 378
1.4250V

I ran small fft for 30 mins (at 65C) and then ran blend. According to the logs, the computer crashed after 2.5 hours on blend. So Im not really stable here.

Now if I understand things correctly, the high voltage is what is giving me the high temps. So if I want to get stable i need to back off the voltage and lower the fsb down to where I can handle these temps (at least until i solve the cooling problem).


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle*


Well, It looks like Im topped out temperature wise at the moment. Running small fft It runs at 65-66C. When I run blend the temps vary between 56C and 66C.

This is with the case popped open and an extra 90mm fan jury-rigged on the case.

Current settings: 
FSB 378
1.4250V

I ran small fft for 30 mins (at 65C) and then ran blend. According to the logs, the computer crashed after 2.5 hours on blend. So Im not really stable here.

Now if I understand things correctly, the high voltage is what is giving me the high temps. So if I want to get stable i need to back off the voltage and lower the fsb down to where I can handle these temps (at least until i solve the cooling problem).



I am not positive about your situation. I find that the reason for the crashes are usually because there isn't enough juice for the speeds you have set up. I am not sure if temp will crash you until you get into the 70s. Intel claims the Q6600 can go up to 71c so I don't see why 66c would make you crash. I am guessing that it is the voltage for this speed.

But you are right, adding voltage is going to make it hotter and you can't handle any more heat for right now.

You may want to just take it down to 370 on the FSB and then drop the voltage one step at a time to see how low you can go while keeping it stable.

Crashing on blend is odd, I should think that you can handle blend, but maybe it made it through the ram part and crashed on the CPU. I don't think your ram is an issue.

Once you get the comp stable at 370, you should start dropping the timings on your ram, one setting at a time, one step at a time.

For the ram, I suggest getting an .ISO image of MemTest86 and burning it to CD. Then, after you change a setting with your ram, boot into MemTest and let it run for 3 or 4 tests. If you don't get any errors, then you can lower another timing 1 step and try again.


----------



## MTC1

Alright, now it is my turn for some assistance...

I have:

FSB : 372
CPU Multi : 9
Divider : 2
Timings : 3-4-3-10

My ram is at 744mhz right now with the above timings.

This gave me the highest speed in MemTest (4350 mb/s)

Does anyone think it would be better to drop my multiplier to 8, raise my FSB to 418 and loosen my timings?

What would give me best performance?

Thanks for your help.

MTC1


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


Alright, now it is my turn for some assistance...

I have:

FSB : 372
CPU Multi : 9
Divider : 2
Timings : 3-4-3-10

My ram is at 744mhz right now with the above timings.

This gave me the highest speed in MemTest (4350 mb/s)

Does anyone think it would be better to drop my multiplier to 8, raise my FSB to 418 and loosen my timings?

What would give me best performance?

Thanks for your help.

MTC1


For DDR2, faster RAM would probably be more beneficial than slower RAM with tighter timings. You'll have to check for this, but it's based off of what I remember.

A higher FSB will be faster than relying on high multipliers.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


For DDR2, faster RAM would probably be more beneficial than slower RAM with tighter timings. You'll have to check for this, but it's based off of what I remember.

A higher FSB will be faster than relying on high multipliers.


Hmmm. I thought maybe that was true.

I will run some benchmarks and see if I can notice a difference.

I am afraid that while my CPU is stable at about 3.35GHz, if I lower the multiplier, it may loose stability.

I think I higher clocked CPU would be better than higher clocked RAM.

What do you think?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


Hmmm. I thought maybe that was true.

I will run some benchmarks and see if I can notice a difference.

I am afraid that while my CPU is stable at about 3.35GHz, if I lower the multiplier, it may loose stability.

I think I higher clocked CPU would be better than higher clocked RAM.

What do you think?

Thanks for your help.


You can always bump up the RAM multiplier. If you have good RAM, set 5-5-5-15 for timings and try to hit as close to 1066Mhz as you can at whatever OC your CPU is at.

You might not notice much of a performance increase for everyday tasks, but faster RAM and CPU will give you more performance.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


You can always bump up the RAM multiplier. If you have good RAM, set 5-5-5-15 for timings and try to hit as close to 1066Mhz as you can at whatever OC your CPU is at.

You might not notice much of a performance increase for everyday tasks, but faster RAM and CPU will give you more performance.


Right now I am using OCZ Platinum Revision 2 PC2-6400 2x1GB

I know my Ballistix were only able to get to about 1040mhz...

Maybe these will hit 1066 if I loosen them up.

You don't think it would be best to stick to a 1:1 ratio?


----------



## P?P?!

Im trying to oc my E6550 over 481x7 and im having trouble, nothing i try seems to be stable, my ram is 800mhz crucial ballistix tracers, i have the voltage for the cpu currently at 1.3 and it runs fine , but if i go anything over it's not stable and won't boot , does anyone know a good setting for this cpu??


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


Im trying to oc my E6550 over 481x7 and im having trouble, nothing i try seems to be stable, my ram is 800mhz crucial ballistix tracers, i have the voltage for the cpu currently at 1.3 and it runs fine , but if i go anything over it's not stable and won't boot , does anyone know a good setting for this cpu??


The key to get the DS3L stable is in the DDR2, FSB, and MCH settings. Since your ram runs at 2.2v and the board defaults to 1.8v. You need to add +0.4v to the DDR2. MCH (Northbridge) I'd go +0.2v. And +0.1v FSB.
See if that doesn't help.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


Right now I am using OCZ Platinum Revision 2 PC2-6400 2x1GB

I know my Ballistix were only able to get to about 1040mhz...

Maybe these will hit 1066 if I loosen them up.

You don't think it would be best to stick to a 1:1 ratio?


Uhhh, I remember that there were benefits for running 1:1, but I don't think it'll help much at those low speeds. Your inbetween 667/800 Mhz RAM right now. Check to see if 1066 will yield more performance. A good way to check the RAM performance is with those Pi calculation benchmarks.

I used Wprime (from the downloads section at OCN) and got ~12.7 seconds on the 32M speed test with 5-5-5-15/18 at 780Mhz. At 4-5-4-10, I got 12.5 with the same CPU OC. Timings might not be everything. I was also running at 1:1 the entire time. I haven't OCed the RAM at all since I'm lazy so I can't tell you much beyond that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


Im trying to oc my E6550 over 481x7 and im having trouble, nothing i try seems to be stable, my ram is 800mhz crucial ballistix tracers, i have the voltage for the cpu currently at 1.3 and it runs fine , but if i go anything over it's not stable and won't boot , does anyone know a good setting for this cpu??


Your RAM being rated for 800Mhz and the FSB at 480 would result in 960Mhz RAM using a 1:1 divider. Plus you have four sticks, which is a bit excessive. Most people use 2x2 for 4gb. I don't know if that's the problem, but I'm just pointing it out. Any chance you have double sided ballistix?

Can you list your BIOS settings please? That way I'll have a little bit more info to work with. 480FSB is a bit high.

Normally I don't see one go that high for a CPU and this board in this thread. The NB heatsink might be screaming hot. Check for that since mine was pretty hot at 333x9 without overvolting the NB.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


Im trying to oc my E6550 over 481x7 and im having trouble, nothing i try seems to be stable, my ram is 800mhz crucial ballistix tracers, i have the voltage for the cpu currently at 1.3 and it runs fine , but if i go anything over it's not stable and won't boot , does anyone know a good setting for this cpu??


If you are using 4 sticks of RAM, that might be your problem. I was trying that originally and didn't get far. Mine were a Ballistix Tracer kit and an OCZ kit.

As per Rpg2's advice, I just used the OCZ and had much better results.

If the above suggestion doesn't help, maybe you should try just 2GB.

Edit: Damn, Rpg2 beat me.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Uhhh, I remember that there were benefits for running 1:1, but I don't think it'll help much at those low speeds. Your inbetween 667/800 Mhz RAM right now. Check to see if 1066 will yield more performance. A good way to check the RAM performance is with those Pi calculation benchmarks.

I used Wprime (from the downloads section at OCN) and got ~12.7 seconds on the 32M speed test with 5-5-5-15/18 at 780Mhz. At 4-5-4-10, I got 12.5 with the same CPU OC. Timings might not be everything. I was also running at 1:1 the entire time. I haven't OCed the RAM at all since I'm lazy so I can't tell you much beyond that.



I just ran blend on 418x8 (3344mhz) with a 2.5 divider (1045mhz).

I passed memtest86 on boot, so I was fieling good about that setup.

But, it crashed on blend.

I tried 475x7 (3325mhz) with a 1:1 (950mhz) but it laughed in my face when I tried to boot.

It seems as though I am limited by the FSB. My chip can handle 3.35GHz and my RAM can handle ~1050MHz but I am having trouble getting them to cooperate.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


I just ran blend on 418x8 (3344mhz) with a 2.5 divider (1045mhz).

I passed memtest86 on boot, so I was fieling good about that setup.

But, it crashed on blend.

I tried 475x7 (3325mhz) with a 1:1 (950mhz) but it laughed in my face when I tried to boot.

It seems as though I am limited by the FSB. My chip can handle 3.35GHz and my RAM can handle ~1050MHz but I am having trouble getting them to cooperate.

Any ideas?


What's the RAM voltage at? Check HWmonitor for that.

For your problem, you can try upping the NB and or FSB voltage some more if you want.

When my RAM was the problem, it couldn't POST correctly or even hit the Windows loading screen. At what part of the booting process did it freeze up or etc? Mobo start up screen, Windows screen, etc?


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


What's the RAM voltage at? Check HWmonitor for that.

For your problem, you can try upping the NB and or FSB voltage some more if you want.

When my RAM was the problem, it couldn't POST correctly or even hit the Windows loading screen. At what part of the booting process did it freeze up or etc? Mobo start up screen, Windows screen, etc?


When I set my FSB too high, it wont post, and then it resets the FSB to 266.

Right now I am running blend with 370x9 with my divider at 3. That gives me 1110 mhz on my ram, and it passed memtest. So now I am going to see if I can get it to pass blend. I tried the same with 375, but it didn't pass memtest.

So my prob is, my CPU could handle a little more on the FSB, but then my ram crashes. If I drop my divider, I can raise my CPU up a few notches (3.35GHz) but then my ram is under 1000mhz.

What do you think would be better... 200mhz more on ram, sacrificing 45mhz on the CPU? Or more CPU?

I assume the former.

I can't even do 410x8, which pisses me off.

EDIT: My FSB is +.1v, my MCH is +.2v my DDR2 is +.5v (.1v over the OCZ warranty limit, .2v over their specs)


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


What's the RAM voltage at? Check HWmonitor for that.

For your problem, you can try upping the NB and or FSB voltage some more if you want.

When my RAM was the problem, it couldn't POST correctly or even hit the Windows loading screen. At what part of the booting process did it freeze up or etc? Mobo start up screen, Windows screen, etc?


no boot, if it does but it crashes at the screen that shows all my hardware that i have ie hd dvd drive ..usb controller , that stuff


----------



## MTC1

I wish I could do 550x6 with my divider at 2


----------



## P?P?!

This is with the fsb at 479x7


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


When I set my FSB too high, it wont post, and then it resets the FSB to 266.

Right now I am running blend with 370x9 with my divider at 3. That gives me 1110 mhz on my ram, and it passed memtest. So now I am going to see if I can get it to pass blend. I tried the same with 375, but it didn't pass memtest.

So my prob is, my CPU could handle a little more on the FSB, but then my ram crashes. If I drop my divider, I can raise my CPU up a few notches (3.35GHz) but then my ram is under 1000mhz.

What do you think would be better... 200mhz more on ram, sacrificing 45mhz on the CPU? Or more CPU?

I assume the former.

I can't even do 410x8, which pisses me off.

EDIT: My FSB is +.1v, my MCH is +.2v my DDR2 is +.5v (.1v over the OCZ warranty limit, .2v over their specs)


Bump up the FSB to +.2v and see how that goes.

The DS3L has some RAM Vdrop. At +.4v, I get 2.06v for the RAM. HWmonitor tells you what the RAM voltage is.

When you run memtest, it's supposed to be ran like Prime. You need to run memtest (let the test loop) for a few hours. It's like the Prime 95 for RAM. It might pass an hour of memtest or 10 tests fine, but it can fail on the 11th test or 5 minutes later after passing it for an hour.

Loop test 5 on memtest. IIRC, it was the best way to check for RAM errors. Loop test 5 around 10-15 times, then loop the entire memtest 15-20 times. That method won't check for 100% stability, but for only 15-20 passes, it'll tell you if you have any problems with the RAM. If you want full stability, you'll have to let the test run a lot longer such as 12 hours or 20 hours, etc.

The 370x9 and RAM at 1100Mhz would seem best. 45Mhz on CPU isn't much since it's already around 3Ghz. The 200Mhz on the RAM would probably have more impact on performance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


no boot, if it does but it crashes at the screen that shows all my hardware that i have ie hd dvd drive ..usb controller , that stuff


Sounds like it's not getting enough juice. Bump up the Vcore some more. If that doesn't work, throw on a bit more NB and FSB voltage to see if that helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


This is with the fsb at 479x7











Those are some pretty high idle temps.

I also see that Everest says your RAM is at 2.02v. Bump it up to 2.1v-2.2v. The DS3L has some RAM voltage problems.


----------



## MTC1

My ram voltage is 2.26 in CPU-Z. Only a .04 drop on the ram voltage. I have already bumped my FSB up to +.2v. Didn't seem to do much. When I run memtest, I loop test 5 for 3-4 times, and then run 1-6. Then I usually run blend for awhile just to make sure.

Once I get that passed, then I'll run it over night.

Right now I am trying 420x8, divider @ 2.5

So far so good. Not as high as I would like it though. My ram can handle more mhz, but I can't even post when my FSB is over ~425. But I don't think my CPU will handle 420x8


----------



## P?P?!

i put the ddr at +.4 and this is what i am at now.....and also the cpu is still @ 479x7 and i put the cpu power at 1.400 but you can see how much it dropped


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MTC1* 
My ram voltage is 2.26 in CPU-Z. Only a .04 drop on the ram voltage. I have already bumped my FSB up to +.2v. Didn't seem to do much. When I run memtest, I loop test 5 for 3-4 times, and then run 1-6. Then I usually run blend for awhile just to make sure.

Once I get that passed, then I'll run it over night.

Right now I am trying 420x8, divider @ 2.5

So far so good. Not as high as I would like it though. My ram can handle more mhz, but I can't even post when my FSB is over ~425. But I don't think my CPU will handle 420x8

You can try +.3v on the NB and FSB. Beyond that, I don't know what could be the problem. You might have a FSB hole or a bad chip. If +.3v for NB and FSB doesn't work, then voltage isn't the problem.

Your RAM at 2.26v is good, although a little bit high. Up to 2.2v is the safety limit for DDR2 RAM. That's why so many companies void their warranty if people exceed 2.2v, IIRC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
i put the ddr at +.4 and this is what i am at now.....and also the cpu is still @ 479x7 and i put the cpu power at 1.400 but you can see how much it dropped










That's normal. If you want to lessen the amount of voltage that drops, do the mod in my sig.

If you bump up the Vcore from 1.3 to 1.4 and up the FSB and NB to +.2v (or +.1v more than what it's at currently), you should be able to achieve an OC beyond 479x7 (ex: 485x7). If you push the chip anymore and it's not stable, then it's definitely not a voltage problem.

Your 4x1 RAM and high FSB might be straining the NB a bit, or you're bottle necked by your RAM. Throw in a cheap 2x1 kit rated for 1066Mhz if you can to see if RAM is bottle necking you.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
You can try +.3v on the NB and FSB. Beyond that, I don't know what could be the problem. You might have a FSB hole or a bad chip. If +.3v for NB and FSB doesn't work, then voltage isn't the problem.

Your RAM at 2.26v is good, although a little bit high. Up to 2.2v is the safety limit for DDR2 RAM. That's why so many companies void their warranty if people exceed 2.2v, IIRC.

That's normal. If you want to lessen the amount of voltage that drops, do the mod in my sig.

If you bump up the Vcore from 1.3 to 1.4 and up the FSB and NB to +.2v (or +.1v more than what it's at currently), you should be able to achieve an OC beyond 479x7 (ex: 485x7). If you push the chip anymore and it's not stable, then it's definitely not a voltage problem.

Your 4x1 RAM and high FSB might be straining the NB a bit, or you're bottle necked by your RAM. Throw in a cheap 2x1 kit rated for 1066Mhz if you can to see if RAM is bottle necking you.


Well, my VID is 1.3250v which from what I have read is the worst of the G0. About the same as a B3. Anandtech even did a review, which can be read here.

So, I have about the worst chip that can still be called a G0.

I ran blend all night and had no problems with 356x9 with a 2.5 multiplier on my RAM. That only gives me 3.2GHz on the CPU and 890MHz on the RAM. But, it is a decent overclock and I doubt I am going to notice anything that spectacular by going to 3.35GHz and 1000MHz.

Stop me if I'm wrong.

I am going to lap my HS and IHS tomorrow and then pencil mod. We'll see if that gets me anywhere.

Thanks for your help Rpg2. I appreciate it.


----------



## P?P?!

is there a way to change mem timing in the bios im tring to try a setup someone told me the timings are 6-6-6-18-60


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
is there a way to change mem timing in the bios im tring to try a setup someone told me the timings are 6-6-6-18-60

Hold control+F1 at the main bios screen, and then go to your voltage page.

6-6-6-18 is kind of loose. I would try 5-5-5-15.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


Hold control+F1 at the main bios screen, and then go to your voltage page.

6-6-6-18 is kind of loose. I would try 5-5-5-15.


neither worked , can't get pass 481 without it crashing, this is with only one kit of 2gb also...i took the other out to see if it took heat off the NB


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
neither worked , can't get pass 481 without it crashing, this is with only one kit of 2gb also...i took the other out to see if it took heat off the NB

Are you stable on AUTO? If so, what does CPU-Z say your timings are on auto?


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


Are you stable on AUTO? If so, what does CPU-Z say your timings are on auto?


like 5-7-7-22


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
like 5-7-7-22

Maybe you should try 5-6-6-18.

You are stable at 5-7-7-22?

What is your DDR2 voltage reading in CPUZ?


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


Maybe you should try 5-6-6-18.

You are stable at 5-7-7-22?

What is your DDR2 voltage reading in CPUZ?


2.26


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
2.26

Try and lower one setting at a time until you can't pass memtest any more.


----------



## MTC1

Alright, now I have a problem....

I had been running with these settings (Primed over night, was definitely stable):

FSB: 356
CPU Muli: 9x
DDR Multi: 2.5
Timings: 5-5-5-15
DDR2: +.5v
FSB: +.2v
MCH: +.3v
CPU: 1.51v

Everything was fine. Last night I had rebooted a few different times and everything was running fine. I had run some benchmarks and then I was trying to get my GigE network set up properly.

I got that all straightened out and decided I would lap my processor and heatsink today. So I turned it off and disconnected it. Then I remembered that I wanted to check idle temps and under load while it was still unlapped so I had a good comparison.

I plugged it back in and fired it up, but it didn't make it past the memory check on post.
Rebooted and automatically changed my FSB down to the default 266.

Now after a bunch of testing, I cannot get it to boot up with anything other than the default FSB. I have tried underclocking the ram slightly and heavily, wont boot. Tried OCing it back to 890, where it was... wont boot.

Tried OCing the RAM up to 1068, which it has handled in the past. Wont boot.

Tried loosening timings. Tried way underclocking the CPU and the RAM. But, no matter what combination I try now, I just cannot get past the initial memory check, unless the FSB is at 266.

Does anyone have any idea what is going on? The only difference between yesterday and today, that I can think of, is today is a little hotter. Higher ambients. My PC Health page says it is idling at almost 40c.

Can anyone help?

Thanks ahead of time.

(RAM doesn't seem to have any probs in MemTest with the 266 FSB. I have taken it out and reseated it, but nothing changed.)


----------



## kpo6969

Ram @ 2.3v ?


----------



## MTC1

Yessir.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MTC1* 
Alright, now I have a problem....

I had been running with these settings (Primed over night, was definitely stable):

FSB: 356
CPU Muli: 9x
DDR Multi: 2.5
Timings: 5-5-5-15
DDR2: +.5v
FSB: +.2v
MCH: +.3v
CPU: 1.51v

Everything was fine. Last night I had rebooted a few different times and everything was running fine. I had run some benchmarks and then I was trying to get my GigE network set up properly.

I got that all straightened out and decided I would lap my processor and heatsink today. So I turned it off and disconnected it. Then I remembered that I wanted to check idle temps and under load while it was still unlapped so I had a good comparison.

I plugged it back in and fired it up, but it didn't make it past the memory check on post.
Rebooted and automatically changed my FSB down to the default 266.

Now after a bunch of testing, I cannot get it to boot up with anything other than the default FSB. I have tried underclocking the ram slightly and heavily, wont boot. Tried OCing it back to 890, where it was... wont boot.

Tried OCing the RAM up to 1068, which it has handled in the past. Wont boot.

Tried loosening timings. Tried way underclocking the CPU and the RAM. But, no matter what combination I try now, I just cannot get past the initial memory check, unless the FSB is at 266.

Does anyone have any idea what is going on? The only difference between yesterday and today, that I can think of, is today is a little hotter. Higher ambients. My PC Health page says it is idling at almost 40c.

Can anyone help?

Thanks ahead of time.

(RAM doesn't seem to have any probs in MemTest with the 266 FSB. I have taken it out and reseated it, but nothing changed.)

If you think it's your RAM, try using your ballistix. I think i remember you had ballistix and then switched to OCZ, correct? When you do have a different kit of RAM in there, try to OC. Any OC/FSB to see if your OCZ was the problem.

Going out on a limb here, have you tried resetting CMOS?


----------



## MTC1

I haven't reset the CMOS yet. Just been letting MemTest loop to see if it comes up with anything.

I was considering throwing the Ballistix in also, but wanted to make sure I didn't change a setting someplace first.

I will clear CMOS, then try and OC, if that doesn't work, I'll try my Ballistix and see how far that gets me.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MTC1

Cleared CMOS and still wont boot at 356 with a RAM Multi at 2 (712mhz).

Going to try the Ballistix.


----------



## MTC1

Same results with Ballistix.

Going to try the OCZ in the pink slots, instead of the yellow.


----------



## MTC1

I went through to every page and hit F7 to load the opimized defaults. Then bumped the FSB up to 267, from 266, and it wouldn't boot.

Why am I stuck at 266??


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


I went through to every page and hit F7 to load the opimized defaults. Then bumped the FSB up to 267, from 266, and it wouldn't boot.

Why am I stuck at 266??


No idea.

Sounds like you're stuck at stock. It probably has to do with you disconnecting the power (ex: turning off the PSU completlely). I remember the PSU always supply 5v of power or something to the CMOS, something like that.

You could try flashing the BIOS or take out the CMOS battery for a minute. The battery thing is the same thing as resetting the CMOS, but I don't really know what's up with your problem.

Uhm by the way, I don't think you should post 4 times in a row... You can always edit your posts if you need to add in more info.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
No idea.

Sounds like you're stuck at stock. It probably has to do with you disconnecting the power (ex: turning off the PSU completlely). I remember the PSU always supply 5v of power or something to the CMOS, something like that.

You could try flashing the BIOS or take out the CMOS battery for a minute. The battery thing is the same thing as resetting the CMOS, but I don't really know what's up with your problem.

Uhm by the way, I don't think you should post 4 times in a row... You can always edit your posts if you need to add in more info.

Yep. Already took out the battery and put it back in. Nothing.

Someone else had this problem back around page 250. I am going to see if he was able to solve it.

EDIT: Nope, he just got a new board. Seems like he had the same issue as me.

Thanks.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


I went through to every page and hit F7 to load the opimized defaults. Then bumped the FSB up to 267, from 266, and it wouldn't boot.

Why am I stuck at 266??


Reboot
hit delete to get to main bios screen
arrow over to load optimized defaults, hit enter
F10 save an exit
let it boot up and run for like 10-15 minutes
reboot then and get to main bios screen again
do your overclock, save to bios, name profile, save and exit
reboot again


----------



## lhowatt

im gonna get a GA-EP35-DS3L


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hello Everyone i plan on getting this motherboard next month along with an antec 900 case anyhow im doing research in what's the best memory for this motherboard. I found that G.Skill and Mushkin are best. 
The Processor im gonna get is the Q9450 quad core. I'm having trouble deciding which speed of memory to get the 800 or the 1066.
I know with the 1066 i need to put the settings manually, will 1066 give me a better higher overclock of the CPU?
Right now I'm looking at getting 2 of the 1 gig sticks of G.Skill, please tell me your thoughts on this memory 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231127
THANKS SO MUCH !!!!!!!


----------



## MTC1

"scanning BIOS image in hard drive"

This is what it now says when I try to boot it up. Before it gets to BIOS or anything, I get the above message.

While I was trying to fix the FSB problem, I tried to reflash the BIOS with @BIOS. While it was flashing a got a string of erros saying "Kernel Memory Error" and all I could do was hit 'OK'. But the error just kept popping up. So I had to use taskmgr to kill @BIOS.

I suspected that I had killed my BIOS, so I made a bootable USB with the latest BIOS. (No floppy drive, currently)

But when I restart, it doesn't even try to access the hard drive, CD drive, USB drive, or anything. I get the "scanning BIOS image in hard drive ..." and that is where it hangs.

I have tried clearing CMOS, took out battery and put it back in, disconnected everything except the essentials, switched RAM, used one stick of ram, used one stick in different slots, tried thumb drive in different ports, with and without my hard drives connected.

There are a lot of people who mention this problem on the internet, but no one has mentioned any solutions.

Looks like my board is dead. :'(


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


im gonna get a GA-EP35-DS3L


Grats? It's a great board for the price though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy*


Hello Everyone i plan on getting this motherboard next month along with an antec 900 case anyhow im doing research in what's the best memory for this motherboard. I found that G.Skill and Mushkin are best. 
The Processor im gonna get is the Q9450 quad core. I'm having trouble deciding which speed of memory to get the 800 or the 1066.
I know with the 1066 i need to put the settings manually, will 1066 give me a better higher overclock of the CPU?
Right now I'm looking at getting 2 of the 1 gig sticks of G.Skill, please tell me your thoughts on this memory 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231127
THANKS SO MUCH !!!!!!!

















You should get 1066Mhz RAM because it gives you more headroom for OCing in certain cases (using high FSBs). Besides, it's faster and will probably perform better.

Just grab a 2x1 kit of RAM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


"scanning BIOS image in hard drive"

This is what it now says when I try to boot it up. Before it gets to BIOS or anything, I get the above message.

While I was trying to fix the FSB problem, I tried to reflash the BIOS with @BIOS. While it was flashing a got a string of erros saying "Kernel Memory Error" and all I could do was hit 'OK'. But the error just kept popping up. So I had to use taskmgr to kill @BIOS.

I suspected that I had killed my BIOS, so I made a bootable USB with the latest BIOS. (No floppy drive, currently)

But when I restart, it doesn't even try to access the hard drive, CD drive, USB drive, or anything. I get the "scanning BIOS image in hard drive ..." and that is where it hangs.

I have tried clearing CMOS, took out battery and put it back in, disconnected everything except the essentials, switched RAM, used one stick of ram, used one stick in different slots, tried thumb drive in different ports, with and without my hard drives connected.

There are a lot of people who mention this problem on the internet, but no one has mentioned any solutions.

Looks like my board is dead. :'(


Oh.... You're not supposed to kill a BIOS flashing process, but that sounded like it was your only option. That must of been why your OC stopped working, the kernel error.

When you get a new board, try to see if anythings wrong with your HD. I'm not really sure what your error message meant, but it might have something to do with the HD or the OS. I've never heard of that kind of error before. I've also flashed my BIOS successfully several time without trouble.


----------



## Pinion

- Help! My BIOS allows me to change settings but they don't stick once I've gotten to the operating system!

That's what is suddenly happening to me. I had my E8400 overclocked to 3.6ghz just fine for 3 months. I just replaced a dying hard drive that kept freezing the system, after which it wasn't detected by the bios. Anyway, I've tried resetting the cmos, tried reflashing to the lastest bios f8f I believe and nothing has made the overclock stick. The settings stay in the bios but they won't show up once I boot into vista 64 and it's stock in cpu-z. I haven't changed anything but the hard drive. I now have 3, 750 gig hds, 1 optical and an 8800 gts on a 500watt antec power supply.

Settings:

CPU clock ratio 9
CPU host clock control set to enabled
CPU host frequency set to 400

System Mem Multi set to 2
Performance enhance set to Standard
mem timings on auto

Voltages on Manual
vcore 1.275

Any tips? I mean it seems strange that the board would still be working fine but suddenly pull this. I'm hoping since it's in the faq someone has found a definite solution.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinion*


- Help! My BIOS allows me to change settings but they don't stick once I've gotten to the operating system!

That's what is suddenly happening to me. I had my E8400 overclocked to 3.6ghz just fine for 3 months. I just replaced a dying hard drive that kept freezing the system, after which it wasn't detected by the bios. Anyway, I've tried resetting the cmos, tried reflashing to the lastest bios f8f I believe and nothing has made the overclock stick. The settings stay in the bios but they won't show up once I boot into vista 64 and it's stock in cpu-z. I haven't changed anything but the hard drive. I now have 3, 750 gig hds, 1 optical and an 8800 gts on a 500watt antec power supply.

Settings:

CPU clock ratio 9
CPU host clock control set to enabled
CPU host frequency set to 400

System Mem Multi set to 2
Performance enhance set to Standard
mem timings on auto

Voltages on Manual
vcore 1.275

Any tips? I mean it seems strange that the board would still be working fine but suddenly pull this. I'm hoping since it's in the faq someone has found a definite solution.


You're using 3 HDs in that one computer? Are you using RAID?

Does it show stock in CPU-Z as well as other programs such as Everest?


----------



## Pinion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


You're using 3 HDs in that one computer? Are you using RAID?

Does it show stock in CPU-Z as well as other programs such as Everest?



Yeah 3 hds in this computer, no raid. This mobo doesn't support it as far as I know. I unplugged all but the main hd to see if that made a difference, it didn't.

CPU-Z shows 3000 mhz when it should be showing 3600. Windows also used to say E8400 @ 3.0ghz 3.6ghz. I have no idea *** happened since overclocking worked fine until today?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinion* 
Yeah 3 hds in this computer, no raid. This mobo doesn't support it as far as I know. I unplugged all but the main hd to see if that made a difference, it didn't.

CPU-Z shows 3000 mhz when it should be showing 3600. Windows also used to say E8400 @ 3.0ghz 3.6ghz. I have no idea *** happened since overclocking worked fine until today?









Weird. For your problem, usually a simple CMOS reset or BIOS flash should fix it. Sometimes problems pop up for the most strangest reasons and under the most random circumstances.

I have no idea what could be up with your computer.

Try using a different HD. Your problem started when you swapped out the HD. Try using a different HD, maybe that might help...somehow.

I'm stumped.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinion* 
Yeah 3 hds in this computer, no raid. This mobo doesn't support it as far as I know. I unplugged all but the main hd to see if that made a difference, it didn't.

CPU-Z shows 3000 mhz when it should be showing 3600. Windows also used to say E8400 @ 3.0ghz 3.6ghz. I have no idea *** happened since overclocking worked fine until today?









Do you have the latest version of cpu-z?

I have known windows to report the cpu speed wrong. (For instance, my Q6600 shows up as 3.6ghz (it runs at 3.2) and my phenom shows up as 2.08ghz even though it is at stock 2.3ghz.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Grats? It's a great board for the price though.

You should get 1066Mhz RAM because it gives you more headroom for OCing in certain cases (using high FSBs). Besides, it's faster and will probably perform better.

Just grab a 2x1 kit of RAM.

Oh.... You're not supposed to kill a BIOS flashing process, but that sounded like it was your only option. That must of been why your OC stopped working, the kernel error.

When you get a new board, try to see if anythings wrong with your HD. I'm not really sure what your error message meant, but it might have something to do with the HD or the OS. I've never heard of that kind of error before. I've also flashed my BIOS successfully several time without trouble.



What I should have done is killed the @BIOS, which was my only option, but then srated it up again and tried to get a successful flash of the BIOS before I restarted the computer.

I spoke to Gigabyte about the "Scanning BIOS in hard drive" error, and they had me take all the RAM out, take out the battery and use the Battery or a screwdriver to push down the spring under the battery for 10 seconds. Then replace the battery and put in only ONE stick of RAM, and turn the computer on.

This did not work for me, and they said my only other option was RMA or have vendor replace it.

So if anyone else has this problem, those are your options.

Thanks everyone for your help.

I will be back when I get my new board. Still going to be a P35-DS3L.


----------



## Pinion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Weird. For your problem, usually a simple CMOS reset or BIOS flash should fix it. Sometimes problems pop up for the most strangest reasons and under the most random circumstances.

I have no idea what could be up with your computer.

Try using a different HD. Your problem started when you swapped out the HD. Try using a different HD, maybe that might help...somehow.

I'm stumped.


Thanks for the suggestions guys. What fixed it was doing a cmos reset yet again, but this time I took the battery out, shorted the reset pins and left it sit for several hours. I also hit the power switch. Not sure which did it, probably letting it drain for hours instead of 15 min. Whatever, I'm back at 3.6 ghz again.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinion*


Thanks for the suggestions guys. What fixed it was doing a cmos reset yet again, but this time I took the battery out, shorted the reset pins and left it sit for several hours. I also hit the power switch. Not sure which did it, probably letting it drain for hours instead of 15 min. Whatever, I'm back at 3.6 ghz again.










Good work. Thanks for posting your solution.


----------



## Pasta

C1E and TM2 are both available and enabled on my system, but EIST seems to have disappeared from the menu. It was there before, maybe before i overclocked further or when i updated bios to f8f.. anyone else experience this?


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Ok i'm gonna post something cause nobodie has posted in a few days















I bought my G.SKILL 1066 RAM 2 1 gig sticks woohooo they look nice !!!








I cant wait to get my new custom PC next month and this motherboard !! 
There is like sooo many settings to mess with hehehe one thing i wanna make sure
of is not over volting my CPU its gonna be a Q9450 45 nm , whats the max voltage i should be safe at and not worry like 1.45 volts ??? any suggestions on this ?
THANKS !!!!!


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy*


Ok i'm gonna post something cause nobodie has posted in a few days















I bought my G.SKILL 1066 RAM 2 1 gig sticks woohooo they look nice !!!








I cant wait to get my new custom PC next month and this motherboard !! 
There is like sooo many settings to mess with hehehe one thing i wanna make sure
of is not over volting my CPU its gonna be a Q9450 45 nm , whats the max voltage i should be safe at and not worry like 1.45 volts ??? any suggestions on this ?
THANKS !!!!!

















It should be around 1.35-1.36v.

The Intel spec sheet thing says the absolute max is 1.45v (around there), but the 45nm chips are more sensitive to voltage than the 65nm chips.

If I had a 45nm chip, I wouldn't go past 1.36v unless I was made of money


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


It should be around 1.35-1.36v.

The Intel spec sheet thing says the absolute max is 1.45v (around there), but the 45nm chips are more sensitive to voltage than the 65nm chips.

If I had a 45nm chip, I wouldn't go past 1.36v unless I was made of money


Samesies....

And speaking of money, look at how cheap you can build a decent 3.2Ghz dual core...


----------



## mustkill

one dum question... wat is the diff with using a 20pin atx power and 24 pin one?


----------



## MTC1

ATX 1.x vs ATX 2.x

20 pin vs 24 pin, respectively.

The extra 4 pins is for the PCIe x16.

The GA-P35-DS3L has a 24 pin. If your PSU only has a 20 pin, you can usually just get an adapter for it.

Using an adapter puts a little extra strain on the PSU, and if you are going to be using a 8600GT, you may want to consider getting a more modern PSU. Especially with 2 SATA drives and even more so if you are going to be OCing.

It is always better to err on the side of too much power, than not enough.

It is a real pain to blow a PSU and have to replace with one you should have bought in the first place.

I am not sure what else you would like to know. I hope this helped.


----------



## mustkill

yeh that helped a lot.. i just havve the psu with a 20pin+4pin option.. wandering which one wil do good. now i noe!!


----------



## Pasta

i have random power failures only 15% of the time when i have a million things open and playing music. i know it's not the ddr voltage, could be the cpu voltage.. could it also be the NB voltage?


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


i have random power failures only 15% of the time when i have a million things open and playing music. i know it's not the ddr voltage, could be the cpu voltage.. could it also be the NB voltage?


If you fsb is near 400, then you may need more mch voltage or fsb voltage. Try one, then the other, then both if neither works.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


If you fsb is near 400, then you may need more mch voltage or fsb voltage. Try one, then the other, then both if neither works.


thanks, FSB's at 375


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


i have random power failures only 15% of the time when i have a million things open and playing music. i know it's not the ddr voltage, could be the cpu voltage.. could it also be the NB voltage?


Probably your psu.
Allied 400w
how many amps?
Did it come with your case?
No info found about amperage.
Is this your psu?
http://www.emaxasp.com/acsecom/detai...m=MG17400%2DP4

You need at least 22amps for a 8800GT and your psu is recommended for Pentium III, Pentium IV, and AMD?


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


Probably your psu.
Allied 400w
how many amps?
Did it come with your case?
No info found about amperage.
Is this your psu?
http://www.emaxasp.com/acsecom/detai...m=MG17400%2DP4

You need at least 22amps for a 8800GT and your psu is recommended for Pentium III, Pentium IV, and AMD?


I've considered it a definite possibility, and thought the culprit was most likely my PSU from the start, but I was grasping for a loophole.

These reboots hardly occur and I play Crysis among many other games with never a problem. Only when my system is extremely flooded do I have even a chance of power failure, so actually considering that, I'm thinking it's the NB, FSB or CPU voltage.. my voltages are set manually. They don't much fluctuate.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


thanks, FSB's at 375


Try +.1 mch. I need that at 370fsb to make it stable.


----------



## mustkill

is this mobo compatable with the Q6600 (65mm cpu's)

i have the original and first version btw

if this has been asked before.. i am terribly sorry


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
is this mobo compatable with the Q6600 (65mm cpu's)

i have the original and first version btw

if this has been asked before.. i am terribly sorry

The board should be able to support the 65nm quads fine without a BIOS flash.

If it doesn't, which is unlikely, you can always flash the BIOS to take care of that.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
is this mobo compatable with the Q6600 (65mm cpu's)

i have the original and first version btw

if this has been asked before.. i am terribly sorry


Made for each other. Very compatible.


----------



## mustkill

Thanks. Now i can think about am upgrade to a quad


----------



## mustkill

one more question.. i went on CPU-Z and it showed that my corespeed is 2400.1MHz... while i have oced to 2.80GHz... how is underclocking itself??
need help plox... REP+ for good advices!


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


one more question.. i went on CPU-Z and it showed that my corespeed is 2400.1MHz... while i have oced to 2.80GHz... how is underclocking itself??
need help plox... REP+ for good advices!


Let me guess, you overclocked to 333 FSB (1333 effective) to 400 FSB (1600 effective). I am also guessing you did not turn off C1E and CPU EIST in the BIOS. If you don't turn off these fetures when your CPU is idle it will drop the multiplier down to 6x. 6x400 = 2.4ghz. Here is what you do (thanks again to technogeek who provided this answer on pg 270 of this thread):

Advanced BIOS Features Tab...

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
Enables or disables IntelÂ® CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) function, a CPU power-saving function in system halt state. When enabled, the CPU core frequency and voltage will be reduced during system halt state to decrease power consumption. (Default: Enabled) <--Disable..

CPU EIST Function
Enables or disables Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology (EIST). Depending on CPU loading, IntelÂ® EIST technology can dynamically and effectively lower the CPU voltage and core frequency to decrease average power consumption and heat production. (Default: Enabled) <--Disable..


----------



## ve9jmc

i got a problem, i have tried updating my bios on this GA-P35-DS3L rev 2.0 mainboard to F8f. it came back and said the Update was Successful but when i rebooted my pc the only thing that happens is that the fans will turn on for about 3 seconds then shut right back off.. it just seems to cycle through this over and over.. nothing comes up on my screen and i'm not getting any beeps. is there any hope for this board or should i consider getting a new one? any suggestions are appreciated.

thanx


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


one more question.. i went on CPU-Z and it showed that my corespeed is 2400.1MHz... while i have oced to 2.80GHz... how is underclocking itself??
need help plox... REP+ for good advices!


If that is not the issue, did you notice that when you restarted your computer after you OC'd it, it started to reboot and then shut itself off and then rebooted again?

If so, you may have been too aggressive with some of your settings or possibly not enough voltage.

If you try to push any one setting too far, whether it be your FSB, RAM timings etc, and your computer can't handle it, it will try to boot with those settings and then reboot after changing back to the defaults.

This may be what happened to you. Try what PGT96AJT said, if that isn't it, then check to see if your OC'd settings are still set properly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ve9jmc*


i got a problem, i have tried updating my bios on this GA-P35-DS3L rev 2.0 mainboard to F8f. it came back and said the Update was Successful but when i rebooted my pc the only thing that happens is that the fans will turn on for about 3 seconds then shut right back off.. it just seems to cycle through this over and over.. nothing comes up on my screen and i'm not getting any beeps. is there any hope for this board or should i consider getting a new one? any suggestions are appreciated.

thanx



Turn your computer off.

Take out the battery. Edit: (The CMOS battery. Looks like a watch battery on your motherboard.)

Leave it out for thirty seconds.

Put it back in.

Turn your computer on.

Let us know if this helped.


----------



## ve9jmc

ok i took out the battery and have left it out for 2 minutes and put back in as well as cleared the cmos, when i turn it on it still does the same thing of cycling the fans on and off that's it.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ve9jmc*


ok i took out the battery and have left it out for 2 minutes and put back in as well as cleared the cmos, when i turn it on it still does the same thing of cycling the fans on and off that's it.


No message comes up on the screen?

Take out all your ram.

Take the battery out and use either the battery or a screwdriver to press down the metal clip under the battery. It will be kind of springy, it is what ejects the battery,

Use something metal (the battery itself works fine), to push that down for 30 seconds. Make sure you are touching both sides of the clip.

Put only ONE stck of RAM back in, and start your computer.

If that doesn't work, put the stick of ram in a different slot and try it again.

Let us know if that helped.


----------



## kpo6969

After you updated (flashed) your bios did you load optimized defaults 1st?
If not that is your issue.


----------



## ve9jmc

MTC1 - I've tried all of the hardware tricks like that. i even went as far as replacing the PSU with a known good PSU, as well as the videocard. unfortunatly i just keep getting the same results.

kpo6969 - i didn't even get to a boot screen or post screen, my screen just stays black. i don't get any beeps. the only thing the system will do now is, the fans will come on stay on for approx 3 seconds then shut off. The system just keep cycling like that.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ve9jmc*


MTC1 - I've tried all of the hardware tricks like that. i even went as far as replacing the PSU with a known good PSU, as well as the videocard. unfortunatly i just keep getting the same results.



How many times have you let it cycle? I don't think that it would hurt anything to let the computer try to turn itself on for a few minutes. It may eventually correct itself. I have OC'd too far and had it cycle like this and usually after about 5 times of trying, it reverts to stock settings and boots fine.

If you have not tried letting it do that, please do.

If not, you may have to call up Gigabyte and ask them what you should do.

I do not know if I would mention the part about you flashing your BIOS. If you have cooked your BIOS and it was due to flashing, according to the manual for this board, you cannot RMA it. So, if it is broken and needs to be RMA'd (if it is new), I wouldn't mention the BIOS flashing.

They may be able to help you fix it though, so what you tell them is up to you.

I can't think of anything else.

My last suggestion would be to disconnect everything that is not essential, such as hard drives, optical drives, peripherals etc etc. Clear the BIOS with nothing attached except one stick of RAM and your graphics card, so you can see what is going on. Try what I told you above again, with clearing the CMOS by pressing on the clip. If that doesn't fix things, call the manufacturer.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ve9jmc*


MTC1 - I've tried all of the hardware tricks like that. i even went as far as replacing the PSU with a known good PSU, as well as the videocard. unfortunatly i just keep getting the same results.

kpo6969 - i didn't even get to a boot screen or post screen, my screen just stays black. i don't get any beeps. the only thing the system will do now is, the fans will come on stay on for approx 3 seconds then shut off. The system just keep cycling like that.


I think you had a bad flash. If you can't even make it to the POST screen then the only ways you can fix it is physically tampering with the mobo such as jumping the CMOS (which you've already tried).

Booting with a USB to flash the BIOS would require at least making it past the POST screen. To me knowledge, it's always POST first then the USB or floppy or whatever you intend to boot from.

You ever tried using a different CPU?

I don't think you can do much without making it past POST screen. You can ask Gigabyte tech support for help. They respond in a day or two. Otherwise, you can RMA it.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


I think you had a bad flash. If you can't even make it to the POST screen then the only ways you can fix it is physically tampering with the mobo such as jumping the CMOS (which you've already tried).

Booting with a USB to flash the BIOS would require at least making it past the POST screen. To me knowledge, it's always POST first then the USB or floppy or whatever you intend to boot from.

You ever tried using a different CPU?

I don't think you can do much without making it past POST screen. You can ask Gigabyte tech support for help. They respond in a day or two. Otherwise, you can RMA it.


When I had a bad flash, and called up Gigabyte, I was hold for about 3 minutes and then spoke to tech support. They suggested I do the things that I relayed to ve9jmc. So, you should be able to get a quick response from Gigabyte. They will be able to tell you how to fix it, and it costs you nothing,

Do that and let us know what they had to say.

Thanks.


----------



## kpo6969

Which bios did you flash and how did you do it?
I just flashed the new one that showed up today:
*F8*
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629
F8a, F8b, and F8f are no longer shown on Gigabyte support site


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MTC1* 
When I had a bad flash, and called up Gigabyte, I was hold for about 3 minutes and then spoke to tech support. They suggested I do the things that I relayed to ve9jmc. So, you should be able to get a quick response from Gigabyte. They will be able to tell you how to fix it, and it costs you nothing,

Do that and let us know what they had to say.

Thanks.

Eh, I meant by email. Guess I forgot to type that part in.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpo6969* 
Which bios did you flash and how did you do it?
I just flashed the new one that showed up today:
*F8*
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629
F8a, F8b, and F8f are no longer shown on Gigabyte support site

Yes they are http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/...ProductID=2583

F8f is the latest for at least revision 2.0.

E: of course we went to different websites (USAvsWorldwide)
@Bios works really well


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
Yes they are http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/...ProductID=2583

F8f is the latest for at least revision 2.0.

E: of course we went to different websites (USAvsWorldwide)
@Bios works really well

Whatever floats your boat if you think a beta F8f with a 3/27/08 release date
would be the latest as opposed to a F8 (final) with a 7/10/08 release date.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


Whatever floats your boat if you think a beta F8f with a 3/27/08 release date
would be the latest as opposed to a F8 (final) with a 7/10/08 release date.


Yes that's exactly what i think..

[/sarcasm]
My mistake


----------



## MTC1

Let's not be rude.

@ve9jmc - Did you call Gigabyte yet?


----------



## SD14

does anyone else have the problem were you dont see the ESIT option at all in your bios cause i have been looking and it isnt there at all does anyone know what i need to do to get it to show up?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SD14* 
does anyone else have the problem were you dont see the ESIT option at all in your bios cause i have been looking and it isnt there at all does anyone know what i need to do to get it to show up?

Some people have been having problems with EIST in the BIOS.

I don't have much experience with this kind of problem, but I figure a BIOS flash might fix this. You should check the last 10 or so pages of this thread. I think a recent poster talked about having the same problem.

I would assume that the CPU doesn't support EIST, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## mustkill

thx... now it works... rep+


----------



## MTC1

What fixed it?

Explain so other people with the same problem can fix it.


----------



## mustkill

problem was on page 304 =_=


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


problem was on page 304 =_=


Uh huh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


What fixed it?

Explain so other people with the same problem can fix it.


----------



## mustkill

wat r u trying to say?


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


What fixed it?

Explain so other people with the same problem can fix it.


Is this not clear?

Edit: Please make it clear what your problem was and what the solution to the problem was. This way, others who have the same problem can find out what solved the problem. After you posted your problems, there were several solutions suggested. Please make it clear which one worked.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Has anyone upgraded to the f8 non beta bios for this board and noticed any problems?


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


Has anyone upgraded to the f8 non beta bios for this board and noticed any problems?


I'm still using F7 so I wouldn't know.

Go google the F8 BIOS if you want to know if there are bugs or glitches with the new BIOS.

You should wait till other people have had a chance to flash to F8 BIOS and wait to see if they report any problems.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Flash people Flash , cause i wanna know myself


----------



## mustkill

i gotta ask you pros again

i have been trying to boost up my gfx on the PIC-E MHz freq on BIOS (version F6 i think)
and whenever i put it up to 130MHz (now 120MHz, stock 100MHz), it would not boot up. It would go to a screen saying: "Boot from CD/DVD. Fail to boot from DVD DRIVE, please insert disc and restart" or something similar. It also happens if i put my CPU up to 2.90GHz as well

i really need help and i am quite desperate... +REP for any help at alll!!

(yes i am that desperate)


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
i gotta ask you pros again

i have been trying to boost up my gfx on the PIC-E MHz freq on BIOS (version F6 i think)
and whenever i put it up to 130MHz (now 120MHz, stock 100MHz), it would not boot up. It would go to a screen saying: "Boot from CD/DVD. Fail to boot from DVD DRIVE, please insert disc and restart" or something similar. It also happens if i put my CPU up to 2.90GHz as well

i really need help and i am quite desperate... +REP for any help at alll!!

(yes i am that desperate)

I don't know why you are raising it up so much. I usually leave my PCI-e frequency at 100mhz.


----------



## mustkill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
I don't know why you are raising it up so much. I usually leave my PCI-e frequency at 100mhz.

isnt rasing the freq overclocking? and thats the whole purpose of oc (to increase peformance?)


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
isnt rasing the freq overclocking? and thats the whole purpose of oc (to increase peformance?)

I don't think raising the pci-e bus increases performance all that much. I just leads to instablilty (ie: what you are experiencing at 130mhz). You should drop down to 100mhz and then run a few graphical benchmarks then raise it up 5mhz and do that same tests, so on and so forth and find where the sweet spot is for the pci-e frequency.


----------



## mustkill

Ah. Ok. But i dont think its a stability problem. I could not even boot up! Anyway, What about my cpu then. It causes the problem mentioned before on my first post.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
Ah. Ok. But i dont think its a stability problem. I could not even boot up! Anyway, What about my cpu then. It causes the problem mentioned before on my first post.

So it gives that error message when your PCI-e frequency is at 130mhz. And it also gives the same error message when your PCI-e frequency is in a normal range and your CPU is at 2.9ghz?


----------



## hout17

Does it boot fine when your pci-e freq is at 100mhz. If so then it is definitely a stability issue with the pci-e freq. Raising that frequency even a little bit say 10mhz can cause instability and even cause permanent damage to your card. Be careful...


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


I'm still using F7 so I wouldn't know.

Go google the F8 BIOS if you want to know if there are bugs or glitches with the new BIOS.

You should wait till other people have had a chance to flash to F8 BIOS and wait to see if they report any problems.


I already searched the internet, but I wanted to know if anyone on this particular site had tried it yet.

I went ahead and flashed to the f8 bios to try it out and so far I have not noticed anything different as of yet. I have only used it for about 16 hours though, so if anything comes up I will be sure to post about it.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
i gotta ask you pros again

i have been trying to boost up my gfx on the PIC-E MHz freq on BIOS (version F6 i think)
and whenever i put it up to 130MHz (now 120MHz, stock 100MHz), it would not boot up. It would go to a screen saying: "Boot from CD/DVD. Fail to boot from DVD DRIVE, please insert disc and restart" or something similar. It also happens if i put my CPU up to 2.90GHz as well

i really need help and i am quite desperate... +REP for any help at alll!!

(yes i am that desperate)

Be careful, you can damage your video card, and I don't think it offers a performance advantage. Sometimes a small boost of a few mhz can help stability though.


----------



## PGT96AJT

I don't even know why the let the frequency go that high.


----------



## marsey99

some cards can scale with the higher base clock(google pcie clock 9600gt) i got to 125mhz on another board, it gain maybe 2fps in game over 100mhz but 3dmark06 loved it giving me just under 1k for sm2 and sm3 scores.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk* 
I already searched the internet, but I wanted to know if anyone on this particular site with this exact board had tried it yet. So thanks for your response, but it doesn't help me.

In other news, I went ahead and flashed to the f8 bios to try it out and so far I have not noticed anything different as of yet. I have only used it for about 16 hours though, so if anything comes up I will be sure to post about it.

I've been running the F8f bios for a long time (months) haven't had any problems.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


I've been running the F8f bios for a long time (months) haven't had any problems.


That's the bios I had before, but Gigabyte's website is updated as of 07/10/08 with the non beta version denoted simply as f8. This is what I am running currently, went ahead and flashed to it last night. Pretty much the same thing in my opinion, all my games still work and so does my oc.

Link here: http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Mot...ProductID=2629


----------



## Jehan

I've been using this board with my first build for a week weeks. Overclocked an E2180 to 3.0Ghz.


----------



## Jarrstin

NM got it working.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Jarrstin you sure are a cutie *blushes* anyways can you tell us what procedure you used to flash your bios ? did you do it through windows? floppy ?, usb stick ?
THANKS


----------



## mustkill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
So it gives that error message when your PCI-e frequency is at 130mhz. And it also gives the same error message when your PCI-e frequency is in a normal range and your CPU is at 2.9ghz?


Yes thats right. I asked some people with the same mobo and the same cpu and they could get it Up to 3.0+ ghz


----------



## Jarrstin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
Jarrstin you sure are a cutie *blushes* anyways can you tell us what procedure you used to flash your bios ? did you do it through windows? floppy ?, usb stick ?
THANKS










;p

I used QFlash on a floppy.


----------



## reezin14

Does anyone know where I can find step-by-step illustration of the pencil mod for this board. +rep


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarrstin*


So I flashed to the new F8 final bios and now my system won't post. I've tried resetting the CMOS, putting a pin on Clear_CMOS, disconnecting all but the power supply, a stick of memory, and the CPU. Tried swapping PSU, CPU, and memory. When I have the VGA card connected I don't see anything on screen. If I try to start without any memory it does detect that there's no memory. The damn board doesn't have a bios recovery pin? What can I do, am I now out $100 plus?


You can try RMAing it back to Gigabyte for a replacement.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reezin14*


Does anyone know where I can find step-by-step illustration of the pencil mod for this board. +rep


Sig as well as the front page of this thread.

Pencil it in a few times over the top around the ceneter. Use a multimeter to check your ohms/omhs.

Get down to just .016v or .008v Vdroop. Having a tiny bit of Vdroop is a good thing.


----------



## SD14

hey i am trying to overclock on this board but i cant do it very much cause for some reason the ddr ram and the cpu fsb are linked does anyone know how to disable this on this motherboard or how to get around it, i am new to overclocking


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SD14*


hey i am trying to overclock on this board but i cant do it very much cause for some reason the ddr ram and the cpu fsb are linked does anyone know how to disable this on this motherboard or how to get around it, i am new to overclocking










You can't unlink on this mobo, you'll have to play with the ratios. It's pretty simple with this mobo tho: The memory multiplier x fsb = memory speed.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SD14*


hey i am trying to overclock on this board but i cant do it very much cause for some reason the ddr ram and the cpu fsb are linked does anyone know how to disable this on this motherboard or how to get around it, i am new to overclocking










The best you can do is drop the divider to 1:1. In this case, the (RAM) multiplier would be 2 in the BIOS options.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Quote:



Jarrstin 
NM got it working.


Can you tell us how you got it working , so if someone has that problem flashing to F8 bios they can see what you did to get it to work thanks


----------



## nod32

I just updated to F8 from f8f and noticed a few differences. Its mainly in the menu, things are just moved around like M.I.T. is the first thing at the top now. Some of the other submenus are also moved around. Haven't noticed anything else for now.

And a word of caution to not flash with the newest @Bios version gigabyte supplies. It was giving me errors during the flash and after searching on google it seems many people are having the same problem with the newest version under vista. I flashed with an older version before restarting and it went fine. I know most people will probably say not to use it but I've always done it this way and I'm a little lazy


----------



## Arbitr

I have been running the board for about 2 months. When the computer came out of standby this morning, the LAN was dead. I have DLed the driver on the web page, but nothing. No status lights. The internet connection works fine when i switch to my laptop.

I don't see a think in hardware manager for network, and from a few posts in this thread, it does not seem completely impossible that it just died. This is annoying, is there any other things that may work, such as bios updates/ clearing CMOS?

I really would hate to RMA a board for this. cheapest newegg option in 17 w/ shipping for ethernet card


----------



## tomheppy

took external hdd out and it worked!absolutely insane


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


I have been running the board for about 2 months. When the computer came out of standby this morning, the LAN was dead. I have DLed the driver on the web page, but nothing. No status lights. The internet connection works fine when i switch to my laptop.

I don't see a think in hardware manager for network, and from a few posts in this thread, it does not seem completely impossible that it just died. This is annoying, is there any other things that may work, such as bios updates/ clearing CMOS?

I really would hate to RMA a board for this. cheapest newegg option in 17 w/ shipping for ethernet card


Sounds like a hardware failure. It may be something else though, I'm not really sure. If you don't see anything in the hardware manager (gigabit lan) then it sounds like the LAN controller/port died.

Have you checked the BIOS? There was an option or two about the LAN on the mobo IIRC.

You could grab one of those network PCI cards or get a wireless USB connector. It's a wireless adapter that plugs into a USB slot.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Sounds like a hardware failure. It may be something else though, I'm not really sure. If you don't see anything in the hardware manager (gigabit lan) then it sounds like the LAN controller/port died.

Have you checked the BIOS? There was an option or two about the LAN on the mobo IIRC.

You could grab one of those network PCI cards or get a wireless USB connector. It's a wireless adapter that plugs into a USB slot.


thanks..

I guess I will go this route. In BIOS, things like smart lan dont do anything, its just blank.

I contacted gigabyte, but dont expect to hear back until monday. I really doubt I will take everything out for an RMA, seems asinine for a 14 dollar fix. I still shouldn't have to. I just got this to stable overclock, and I don't want to risk another chipset behaving different (good results)


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


thanks..

I guess I will go this route. In BIOS, things like smart lan dont do anything, its just blank.

I contacted gigabyte, but dont expect to hear back until monday. I really doubt I will take everything out for an RMA, seems asinine for a 14 dollar fix. I still shouldn't have to. I just got this to stable overclock, and I don't want to risk another chipset behaving different (good results)


That sucks to hear. You're OCed E8400 is really good. You still have up to 1.36v in BIOS so you have plenty of headroom for OCing. I think you could squeeze 4.2 out of that chip.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


That sucks to hear. You're OCed E8400 is really good. You still have up to 1.36v in BIOS so you have plenty of headroom for OCing. I think you could squeeze 4.2 out of that chip.


I have nearly 10c in load temp headroom before the 70c mark becomes the norm as well.

I'm at 1.325 in bios prior to vdrop, 1.28 idle, and 1.26vdroop.

I have hit the memory wall, I have not produced a single error inoverclocking, and I don't want to push it.

On top of that I am running 445 fsb with only +.1 on the mch. No other volt changes aside from vcore, all stock.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


I have nearly 10c in load temp headroom before the 70c mark becomes the norm as well.

I'm at 1.325 in bios prior to vdrop, 1.28 idle, and 1.26vdroop.

I have hit the memory wall, I have not produced a single error inoverclocking, and I don't want to push it.

On top of that I am running 445 fsb with only +.1 on the mch. No other volt changes aside from vcore, all stock.


Oh. What's the max temp on 45nm chips? I'd like to know since I'll be grabbing one soon. I know 65nm chips are good up to 71C, but I think 45nm were good for 60C or something.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Oh. What's the max temp on 45nm chips? I'd like to know since I'll be grabbing one soon. I know 65nm chips are good up to 71C, but I think 45nm were good for 60C or something.


My own limit is around 65c based upon research. However, I think spikes to 70c during occt, etc are ok, just as long as it doesn't sit there.

currently I run around mid 50s, then some spikes to low 60s when in prime or OCCT. My room is around 30c ambient, so that sucks too.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
Oh. What's the max temp on 45nm chips? I'd like to know since I'll be grabbing one soon. I know 65nm chips are good up to 71C, but I think 45nm were good for 60C or something.

the current 45nm duals are good up to 74Â°C. The older revision 65nm could only go to 60Â°C, so I imagine a later revision of these 45nm will be able to withstand higher temperatures.


----------



## nod32

i think i saw that the e8400 is safe up to 72.5 C officially from intel


----------



## Rpg2

Ok, thanks guys! These chips sure can take a good amount of heat. They run cooler too! Big plus to get 45nm over 65nm chips.

Too bad they die quickly when you feed them too much voltage.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


Ok, thanks guys! These chips sure can take a good amount of heat. They run cooler too! Big plus to get 45nm over 65nm chips.

Too bad they die quickly when you feed them too much voltage.










the voltage thing makes me sad...I could take this chip so far with my watercooling...


----------



## mustkill

i cant update my bios... when i ran it... i get this error:


----------



## justadude

Howdy all! I've been trying to fold, and have run into all sorts of problems. I'm wondering if the folding just brought to light some instabilities I didn't know about. So...here's the story:

I was folding fine with 2xtext versions. Then I tried GPU folding and the madness insued. The comp started out ok, turned in a couple few WUs...then my wife tells me the living room was bright when she got up to feed the baby during the night. Sure enough...the comp was in a reboot cycle. After further investigation, I'm pretty sure it was gpu driver + gpu folding issue. So, long story short, I gave up on GPU, rolled back to straight up nvidia 175.1(whatever, 9 i think), and all seemed well.

So, then I realized that my system could probably do one smp, which would be better ppd than 2 text. I turned in one WU, then crashes and BSODs. Kept trying, turned in one more, then I got a crazy BSOD that resulted in booting back up with absolute minimum video settings, and no access to the video card. I didn't have time to mess with it, so I shut down and left if for a few days.

I booted it back up, and it worked, said it had recovered from a serious registry problem, and had (gone back to a previous version or something). I tried SMP one more time, and got a reboot at some point, it never turned in the WU (but I think it was completed and tried to turn it in, I can't remember all the erros). I'm also now having consistent IE crashes. It just sort of freezes up, and I either have to bring up the task manager to kill it or wait awhile while it dies.

settings: cpuV - ~1.26 (1.2 load); RAM 2.0(4? - +4 in bios); mch +.1, fsb + .1, 9x400
winxp sp3, running avg basic and zonealarm, wireless nic, everything else is in sig. i'm running the gpu at stock until i get this all figured out.

Sorry for the saga, but i figure the more info I give to go on, the more likely it'll get figured out. Please help me get this figured out so I can game n fold







thanks y'all!


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


i cant update my bios... when i ran it... i get this error:











Have you tried downloading the BIOS file and using @BIOS? I know that when you download a BIOS, it gives you a seperate program to use to flash.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justadude*


Howdy all! I've been trying to fold, and have run into all sorts of problems. I'm wondering if the folding just brought to light some instabilities I didn't know about. So...here's the story:

I was folding fine with 2xtext versions. Then I tried GPU folding and the madness insued. The comp started out ok, turned in a couple few WUs...then my wife tells me the living room was bright when she got up to feed the baby during the night. Sure enough...the comp was in a reboot cycle. After further investigation, I'm pretty sure it was gpu driver + gpu folding issue. So, long story short, I gave up on GPU, rolled back to straight up nvidia 175.1(whatever, 9 i think), and all seemed well.

So, then I realized that my system could probably do one smp, which would be better ppd than 2 text. I turned in one WU, then crashes and BSODs. Kept trying, turned in one more, then I got a crazy BSOD that resulted in booting back up with absolute minimum video settings, and no access to the video card. I didn't have time to mess with it, so I shut down and left if for a few days.

I booted it back up, and it worked, said it had recovered from a serious registry problem, and had (gone back to a previous version or something). I tried SMP one more time, and got a reboot at some point, it never turned in the WU (but I think it was completed and tried to turn it in, I can't remember all the erros). I'm also now having consistent IE crashes. It just sort of freezes up, and I either have to bring up the task manager to kill it or wait awhile while it dies.

settings: cpuV - ~1.26 (1.2 load); RAM 2.0(4? - +4 in bios); mch +.1, fsb + .1, 9x400
winxp sp3, running avg basic and zonealarm, wireless nic, everything else is in sig. i'm running the gpu at stock until i get this all figured out.

Sorry for the saga, but i figure the more info I give to go on, the more likely it'll get figured out. Please help me get this figured out so I can game n fold







thanks y'all!


Doesn't sound like system instability, but if it is, try CPU voltage: 1.3v, RAM 2.1v, and FSB at +.2v. If that doesn't work, you can try +.2v on MCH, but I don't know anything about folding. It might be something else.

My other suggestion is posing in the Folding section of OCN. It sounds more Folding related than mobo related to me, especially since you tried folding with GPU then CPU (I think....).


----------



## mustkill

wat do u mean?

im confused by using @bios.. wats that


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


wat do u mean?

im confused by using @bios.. wats that


It's a BIOS flashing programing by Gigabyte. It should of came with your driver disk for the motherboard. You can also download it off the Gigabyte site too.


----------



## mustkill

Ok thanks. I will try it when i get home. Wat is the program called?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


wat do u mean?

im confused by using @bios.. wats that


If you go into your mobo bios you can use Q-FLASH to upgrade your bios.
Download the latest bios from Gigabyte website then save the bios file on a floppy disc. Here's the instructions on how to use Q-FLASH:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/...ios_qflash.pdf


----------



## mustkill

ahhhh

many thx... +REP

Edit:
gahhhh no floppy drive lol....

another solution?


----------



## mustkill

nevermind

i found another way.. hope it works


----------



## mustkill

after using @bios program.. i get this:









is it my ram? or my board?


----------



## justadude

@Rpg2 thanks! I posted here because you all would specifically know the settings on the board and perhaps see something that stands out as being off or just not right. I will however take your suggestion and report in the folding section.

I was stable on 12 hours orthos long before I started folding. I can't remember the bios V setting for the cpu, but it was 1.184 load. So I've already upped the volts a smigde, I'll try a bit more, but I'm only running @3.6...not exactly shooting the moon here. I'll try the other voltages, especially the memory. Would it be worthwhile to loosen mem timings instead? I've got the single sided ballistix, so oc'ing them is probably a no go.

Also, I'm running 9x400, should I up the multi to 9.5 in order to back down the fsb a bit? Not sure if that might help. The registry errors make me think something more sinister is afoot....but I'm still justanewb









rep to ya for the help rpg2, tks again!


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


Ok thanks. I will try it when i get home. Wat is the program called?


The program was @BIOS, how was I not clear?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


after using @bios program.. i get this: 









is it my ram? or my board?


Might be a bad BIOS flash. Try using the computer normally, if nothing works normally, then try different RAM. If not that, it's something else.

Kernel related problems, to me, sound OS related, but this problem occurred due to a BIOS flash so it would probably have something to do with it. Sorry if that was a bit confusing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justadude*


@Rpg2 thanks! I posted here because you all would specifically know the settings on the board and perhaps see something that stands out as being off or just not right. I will however take your suggestion and report in the folding section.

I was stable on 12 hours orthos long before I started folding. I can't remember the bios V setting for the cpu, but it was 1.184 load. So I've already upped the volts a smigde, I'll try a bit more, but I'm only running @3.6...not exactly shooting the moon here. I'll try the other voltages, especially the memory. Would it be worthwhile to loosen mem timings instead? I've got the single sided ballistix, so oc'ing them is probably a no go.

Also, I'm running 9x400, should I up the multi to 9.5 in order to back down the fsb a bit? Not sure if that might help. The registry errors make me think something more sinister is afoot....but I'm still justanewb









rep to ya for the help rpg2, tks again!


The P35 NB shouldn't have any problems with 400FSB, but you can always do that. If you clear Orthos for 12 hours, you should be good. Try Orthos for 18-24 hours. If you pass that and then get stability problems folding, then it's definitely not your OC causing instability/problems.

For the RAM, up the voltage to 2.1v (check HWmonitor in Windows). For the RAM timings, you can do 5-5-5-15 for stability, but it shouldn't be necessary. Try different RAM (1066Mhz) just to be sure it's not the problem. I don't know if Folding uses up a lot of RAM.


----------



## harmo777

Hello all

well i have had this board for a while and i have to say that its a good board but i need some knowledge regarding overclocking and RAM

now i have 4 1gb sticks @667mhz (that PC5400 i think) so anyway i have a E6400 which i am able to OC to 3.2ghz easily and the RAM is at 800mhz. the question i want to ask is there some way that i can keep the RAM at 800mhz and push the CPU higher. I ask cause i'm sure that i cant push any further due to the RAM and im not sure how to hold it at its own freq. i have seen that its best to keep it at a 1:1 ratio but (a) can you run it at some other ratio (b) and if you can run it at something besides 1:1 does it make a noticeable difference

so if some of what i say seems a bit off, i'm relitively new to OC'ing but im want to learn









thanks


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harmo777* 
Hello all

well i have had this board for a while and i have to say that its a good board but i need some knowledge regarding overclocking and RAM

now i have 4 1gb sticks @667mhz (that PC5400 i think) so anyway i have a E6400 which i am able to OC to 3.2ghz easily and the RAM is at 800mhz. the question i want to ask is there some way that i can keep the RAM at 800mhz and push the CPU higher. I ask cause i'm sure that i cant push any further due to the RAM and im not sure how to hold it at its own freq. i have seen that its best to keep it at a 1:1 ratio but (a) can you run it at some other ratio (b) and if you can run it at something besides 1:1 does it make a noticeable difference

so if some of what i say seems a bit off, i'm relitively new to OC'ing but im want to learn









thanks

1:1 is about the best you can get with this board. There are supposed to be advantages to running the RAM using a 1:1 ratio.

If you want to push your CPU further, run the RAM with a 1:1 ratio. Otherwise, you can have really loose RAM timings and max out the RAM as much as possible while pushing your CPU or you can go out and get 1066Mhz sticks (you get much more headroom with 1066 RAM).

I think you could be able to push your CPU more if you run a 1:1 ratio (RAM multiplier of 2) and use 5-5-5-15 timings for your RAM.


----------



## PGT96AJT

I am guessing you are running 400fsb x 8 multi for 3.2. That means you already have your ram running at the 1:1 divider and overclocked to 800mhz. Unfortunately the 1:1 ratio (2 in bios) is the lowest you can go. You would need to get faster ram unless you can overclock your ram some more if you want to keep going up on the CPU. But I am thinking 3.2 is pretty good for a 6400.


----------



## harmo777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
I am guessing you are running 400fsb x 8 multi for 3.2. That means you already have your ram running at the 1:1 divider and overclocked to 800mhz. Unfortunately the 1:1 ratio (2 in bios) is the lowest you can go. You would need to get faster ram unless you can overclock your ram some more if you want to keep going up on the CPU. But I am thinking 3.2 is pretty good for a 6400.

well i have gotten my CPU to 3.4ghz with RAM @ 850mhz with 5-5-5-15 timings. it has booted and seems fine but i have to run some stability tests to see if it will hold.

thanks for the info guys. will post back with results


----------



## jcharlesr75

I just built my roomates dad a new system and of course i used a DS3L in the build. I put a E8300 on the board and proceeded with the Vista install and everthing went ok. I figured that installing the latest bios would be a good idea since the original bios was out before the E8X00's came out. With the original F7 bios, the cpu clock was correct at 2.66 Ghz. With the latest F8x bios installed now there is a line in the bios that says something like fine cpu adjust or something like that and it is set to .5 and not adjustable. Now the cpu clock reads 2.83 Ghz(333*8.5) in the bios, but in vista it only reads 2.66. I dont have this line in my bios with the E6550 and im curious what its for and why windows doesnt seem to recognize it.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
I just built my roomates dad a new system and of course i used a DS3L in the build. I put a E8300 on the board and proceeded with the Vista install and everthing went ok. I figured that installing the latest bios would be a good idea since the original bios was out before the E8X00's came out. With the original F7 bios, the cpu clock was correct at 2.66 Ghz. With the latest F8x bios installed now there is a line in the bios that says something like fine cpu adjust or something like that and it is set to .5 and not adjustable. Now the cpu clock reads 2.83 Ghz(333*8.5) in the bios, but in vista it only reads 2.66. I dont have this line in my bios with the E6550 and im curious what its for and why windows doesnt seem to recognize it.

That option is there because of the E8300 having a half multiplier (8.5). You might have to update CPU-Z or whatever program you're using to see it. The BIOS should be right though.

The E6550 doesn't have half multipliers, or at least I think they don't. That's why you don't see that BIOS option with the CPU.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

omg i was looking through the newegg reviews of this board and they said this

Quote:

Great Board for a great price

Pros: Used this MOBO for my new rig and I love it. The price of this board is nice and it is a pretty nice budget board that has some nice OC potential. There are a lot of options in the BIOs and if you want to OC you got to remember not to install the DES when you load the cd that came with the board.

Cons: If you don't read clearly you might accidentally install the DES software and then you will have some trouble OCing. Just remember to read carefully after you put in the dvd that came with the MOBO
I want smooth overclocks whats this DES stuff ?? is this something you install through windows ? is it a BIOS driver or what?

I need to know because im having a custom computer built for me with this motherboard and i need to know wheather or not to tell the company to not install this DES thingy
THANKS


----------



## mustkill

i seriously need help.. y cant i flash my bios!???


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
i seriously need help.. y cant i flash my bios!???

Get a external floppy or borrow one from a friend or something. It looks like your operating system is not stable for some reason. Or as Rpg2 mentioned your ram could be the problem. Do a memtest on your ram. IMHO using Q-Flash is the easiest way to flash the mobo bios.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
omg i was looking through the newegg reviews of this board and they said this

I want smooth overclocks whats this DES stuff ?? is this something you install through windows ? is it a BIOS driver or what?

I need to know because im having a custom computer built for me with this motherboard and i need to know wheather or not to tell the company to not install this DES thingy
THANKS









That's the Dynamic Energy Saver feature. It comes with the EP35-DS3L, not the regular P35-DS3L. It's the E before the P35 part that will tell you if it comes with DES.

If you install DES, there will be a problem with trying to change CPU voltage. The CPU voltage stays at stock no matter what with DES. If you don't install it, you should be fine. That is if you plan to get the EP35-DS3L.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
i seriously need help.. y cant i flash my bios!???

Use the @BIOS program that came with the mobo driver CD. That's the one I've been using the entire time since I got my mobo, worked great for 4-5 flashes so far. Nothing has gone wrong.


----------



## kpo6969

1. Use Q-Flash, *not* @ bios
2. Since you don't have a floppy, use a usb flash drive.
You have to format it in FAT16 or FAT32 before using it.


----------



## mustkill

*feels lost*

but i will try it


----------



## TwoDigitz

Ive just swapped my DS3 for an Abit IP35pro because the GA DS3 just wunt hold onto its settings, it kept reverting back to stock on a whim and reset my memory timings to 7,5,5,24 im using 1066 Ballistix.

It want just me, a few other people experienced the same problems so im thinking this might be an issue with Gigabyte`s DS3 range, it also used to take an eternity to boot so i was just wondering if anyone else has experienced these problems with their DS3`s ?

I have kept the board, im going to use it in another build because apart from the problems ive just highlighted it is a damn good board.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


I just built my roomates dad a new system and of course i used a DS3L in the build. I put a E8300 on the board and proceeded with the Vista install and everthing went ok. I figured that installing the latest bios would be a good idea since the original bios was out before the E8X00's came out. With the original F7 bios, the cpu clock was correct at 2.66 Ghz. With the latest F8x bios installed now there is a line in the bios that says something like fine cpu adjust or something like that and it is set to .5 and not adjustable. Now the cpu clock reads 2.83 Ghz(333*8.5) in the bios, but in vista it only reads 2.66. I dont have this line in my bios with the E6550 and im curious what its for and why windows doesnt seem to recognize it.


EIST could be dropping the multiplier. Try running orthos and see if it raises up to 2.83ghz.


----------



## MTC1

Hello everyone. I am back again.

I got a new motherboard after a bas @BIOS flash ruined my last board.

I was flashing my BIOS last time because my system refused to boot with anything other than stock settings.

When I got my new board I just did a quick OC to 2.8GHz and was setting everything else back up.

Then all of a sudden I got the same problem again. It will not boot with anything other than stock settings.

Before I got the new board I was trying to figure out how someone else fixed this problem. (Back on page 304).

But, I could not get the poster to explain what fixed his problem.

Has anyone else had problems like mine? If so, how did they fix it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mustkill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


Hello everyone. I am back again.

I got a new motherboard after a bas @BIOS flash ruined my last board.

I was flashing my BIOS last time because my system refused to boot with anything other than stock settings.

When I got my new board I just did a quick OC to 2.8GHz and was setting everything else back up.

Then all of a sudden I got the same problem again. It will not boot with anything other than stock settings.

Before I got the new board I was trying to figure out how someone else fixed this problem. (Back on page 304).

But, I could not get the poster to explain what fixed his problem.

Has anyone else had problems like mine? If so, how did they fix it?

Thanks in advance.



thats the problem that i have
My friend told me this:
set ur fsb ratio 1:1, if u do not havve that option.. u will have to flash ur bios( i need to do this as well).

then u can oc higher


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


Hello everyone. I am back again.

I got a new motherboard after a bas @BIOS flash ruined my last board.

I was flashing my BIOS last time because my system refused to boot with anything other than stock settings.

When I got my new board I just did a quick OC to 2.8GHz and was setting everything else back up.

Then all of a sudden I got the same problem again. It will not boot with anything other than stock settings.

Before I got the new board I was trying to figure out how someone else fixed this problem. (Back on page 304).

But, I could not get the poster to explain what fixed his problem.

Has anyone else had problems like mine? If so, how did they fix it?

Thanks in advance.



When you get into BIOS hit ctrl+F1 to unlock all options.

Go into Advanced BIOS and disable C1E, TM2 and EIST.

Go into M.I.T. and make the following settings:
Robust Graphics Booster.............[Auto]
PCI Express Frequency...............[100]
C.I.A.2........................................[Disable]
Performance Enhance................[Standard]
System Memory Multi (SPD)........[2.00] this gives you 1:1 ratio

Now enable CPU Host Clock Control and set your desired CPU Multi and Host 
Frequency OC. Hit Esc and then F11 to save CMOS to BIOS. If it reboots 
once you've gotten to the Windows Logon screen let it loop, it may take
3 attempts before it actually hits desktop. These settings should get you
to 3.2/3.4Ghz before you need to bump any voltage settings.

Set your DRAM timings loose, 5/5/5/15, and bump the CPU/FSB in 10-15 
increments untill you hit a wall, and then start bumping up the voltage.

And you shouldn't need to flash the BIOS unless you have a Nehalem or
extreme quad, as all Gigabyte P35 boards have the same BIOS FSB/Dram 
ratio setting option.

Happy OverClocking.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dryadsoul* 
When you get into BIOS hit ctrl+F1 to unlock all options.

Go into Advanced BIOS and disable C1E, TM2 and EIST.

Go into M.I.T. and make the following settings:
Robust Graphics Booster.............[Auto]
PCI Express Frequency...............[100]
C.I.A.2........................................[Disable]
Performance Enhance................[Standard]
System Memory Multi (SPD)........[2.00] this gives you 1:1 ratio

Now enable CPU Host Clock Control and set your desired CPU Multi and Host
Frequency OC. Hit Esc and then F11 to save CMOS to BIOS. If it reboots
once you've gotten to the Windows Logon screen let it loop, it may take
3 attempts before it actually hits desktop. These settings should get you
to 3.2/3.4Ghz before you need to bump any voltage settings.

Set your DRAM timings loose, 5/5/5/15, and bump the CPU/FSB in 10-15
increments untill you hit a wall, and then start bumping up the voltage.

And you shouldn't need to flash the BIOS unless you have a Nehalem or
extreme quad, as all Gigabyte P35 boards have the same BIOS FSB/Dram
ratio setting option.

Happy OverClocking.









Thanks.

All of those seetings have already been set properly.

I have had my chip as high as 3.4GHz with my previous board, but it wont go any higher than that.

My VID is 1.3250v which is the worst G0 made.

I was reflashing my BIOS before because I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't keep my settings.

Even when I UNDERclock both the CPU and the RAM and bump up the voltage a little to ensure stability, it will not boot.

It will not boot with even a 1 mhz change in FSB. The only settings it will boot with, is the default.

It will start to boot and then reboot and change all the settings to default when it gets to the CPU check or the memory test.

I hope someone else knows how to fix this problem.


----------



## Arbitr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MTC1* 
Thanks.

All of those seetings have already been set properly.

I have had my chip as high as 3.4GHz with my previous board, but it wont go any higher than that.

My VID is 1.3250v which is the worst G0 made.

I was reflashing my BIOS before because I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't keep my settings.

Even when I UNDERclock both the CPU and the RAM and bump up the voltage a little to ensure stability, it will not boot.

It will not boot with even a 1 mhz change in FSB. The only settings it will boot with, is the default.

It will start to boot and then reboot and change all the settings to default when it gets to the CPU check or the memory test.

I hope someone else knows how to fix this problem.


This is EXACTLY how my board behaved when I first overclocked. Remove all external USB and disable Legaccy usb detect in bios. When I disconnected external usb, it would boot the overclock. Disabling Legacy allows you to keep the externals plugged in without ill effect.

If this doesn't work I would say try bumping vcore to the max you are willing to go, to eliminate this as an issue, then work your way down to a bootable vcore. I have also had issues with more vcore for cold starts, than if the system is already warmed up.


----------



## MTC1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arbitr*


This is EXACTLY how my board behaved when I first overclocked. Remove all external USB and disable Legaccy usb detect in bios. When I disconnected external usb, it would boot the overclock. Disabling Legacy allows you to keep the externals plugged in without ill effect.

If this doesn't work I would say try bumping vcore to the max you are willing to go, to eliminate this as an issue, then work your way down to a bootable vcore. I have also had issues with more vcore for cold starts, than if the system is already warmed up.


Thanks man. I think that might be the issue. Coincidently, these problems first started after I hooked up all my external drives.

I will try what you suggest and post back.

I hope this works.

EDIT: WOW. Thanks a lot man. That fixed it all up. If you had only been around when I had this problem last time... I wouldn' have flashed my BIOS and failed and had to RMA my board.

I really appreciate it.

rep


----------



## Guide_Timothy

MTC1 I'm so happy you got your problem fixed i been waching your progress everyday on here







Thats one of the reasons why i'm chosing this motherboard , there is just alot of great help from others on this forum








GREAT JOB GUYS !!!!


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
MTC1 I'm so happy you got your problem fixed i been waching your progress everyday on here







Thats one of the reasons why i'm chosing this motherboard , there is just alot of great help from others on this forum








GREAT JOB GUYS !!!!


Yeah, I am pretty happy myself.

Great board.

Great forum.


----------



## aimndtel

Was updating my BIOS using the Qflash utility.
I wanted to update the CPU microcode for a E7200
Everything went well until I did something stupid.
I told the the Qflash utility to power down the computer after a successful bios update oops!
I should of escaped the the utility first and restarted my computer.
Guess what no boot, no beeps or screen.
The floppy drive it not coming on, motherboard fires up and that's it.
Cleared CMOS
It was not overclocked at the time.
Is the motherboard recoverable or ?
Any help or suggestions welcome


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aimndtel* 
Was updating my BIOS using the Qflash utility.
I wanted to update the CPU microcode for a E7200
Everything went well until I did something stupid.
I told the the Qflash utility to power down the computer after a successful bios update oops!
I should of escaped the the utility first and restarted my computer.
Guess what no boot, no beeps or screen.
The floppy drive it not coming on, motherboard fires up and that's it.
Cleared CMOS
It was not overclocked at the time.
Is the motherboard recoverable or ?
Any help or suggestions welcome


This is what I suggested for someone else. The same goes for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MTC1* 
No message comes up on the screen?

Take out all your ram.

Take the battery out and use either the battery or a screwdriver to press down the metal clip under the battery. It will be kind of springy, it is what ejects the battery,

Use something metal (the battery itself works fine), to push that down for 30 seconds. Make sure you are touching both sides of the clip.

Put only ONE stck of RAM back in, and start your computer.

If that doesn't work, put the stick of ram in a different slot and try it again.

Let us know if that helped.


----------



## mustkill

I have bricked my motherboard while flashing my bios. Is there anything i can do? Help please. +rep


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
I have bricked my motherboard while flashing my bios. Is there anything i can do? Help please. +rep

What exactly did you do? Bad bios Flash?


----------



## MTC1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
I have bricked my motherboard while flashing my bios. Is there anything i can do? Help please. +rep

Depending on how old it is, either get a replacement from the vendor, or RMA it through Gigabyte. Call both. If you tell the vendor that Gigabyte said it is RMA'able, they will usually replace it for you and RMA it themselves.


----------



## mustkill

It finished installing bios then i exit. Pc restarted and wouldnt boot up anymore. It was a floppy flash.


----------



## aimndtel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MTC1*


This is what I suggested for someone else. The same goes for you.


Tried what you suggested no go.
I do get beeps with memory out
I going to leave overnight try again in the morning.
Looks like it may be a brick.


----------



## spavek

Im having an issue with my board. i installed all the parts to the computer, turned it on and nothing happened. i thought the board was dead so I RMA'd. Got a new one from Gigabyte and tried again, and the same thing happened. No beeps, no screen. The only thing that happens is the fans for the HS, case, and video card turn on.

Ive tried different power supplies and nothing. The processor is working.

Ive been told that maybe my power supply has been shorting out the board.

Any suggestions?

parts are in sig


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spavek* 
Im having an issue with my board. i installed all the parts to the computer, turned it on and nothing happened. i thought the board was dead so I RMA'd. Got a new one from Gigabyte and tried again, and the same thing happened. No beeps, no screen. The only thing that happens is the fans for the HS, case, and video card turn on.

Ive tried different power supplies and nothing. The processor is working.

Ive been told that maybe my power supply has been shorting out the board.

Any suggestions?

parts are in sig

are the motherboard standoffs set up correctly? make sure you don't have extra ones that are shorting it out.


----------



## mustkill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
It finished installing bios then i exit. Pc restarted and wouldnt boot up anymore. It was a floppy flash.


help please!????


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spavek*


Im having an issue with my board. i installed all the parts to the computer, turned it on and nothing happened. i thought the board was dead so I RMA'd. Got a new one from Gigabyte and tried again, and the same thing happened. No beeps, no screen. The only thing that happens is the fans for the HS, case, and video card turn on.

Ive tried different power supplies and nothing. The processor is working.

Ive been told that maybe my power supply has been shorting out the board.

Any suggestions?

parts are in sig


You can try swapping the PSU and possibly the processor.

Did you make sure all the cables are plugged in? That sounds a lot like having everything but the 4pin/8pin plugged in. That's happened to me a couple of times, where everything but the cpu turns on (includes fans and LEDs and etc turning on).

After RMAing the board, it is unlikely that the board is the problem. There is still a chance you received two dead mobos in a row, but it is very unlikely. Swap out other parts to see if it's not the other things causing you your problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mustkill*


help please!????


Quite a few people have been having bad BIOS flashes lately...

The best I can tell you is to not have any external HD/USBs plugged in, make sure all the wires/cables are plugged in, reset the CMOS, or RMA it. Not much to do when you have a bad BIOS flash.

I've used @BIOS for 4-5 flashes and have had no problem at all. Don't know how everyone are doing their flashes, but a few have ended up bricking their board or having strange problems on it.


----------



## mustkill

wat is RMA it


----------



## Guide_Timothy

RMA=Return Merchandise Authorization , I didnt know what RMA was until i started shopping at newegg







they will replace what you bought or issue you a refund


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Is it possible that I'm pumping to much volts through my board? Someone told me that my graphics card was goofing up because the mobo couldn't handle all the POOOWWWEER....


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess*


Is it possible that I'm pumping to much volts through my board? Someone told me that my graphics card was goofing up because the mobo couldn't handle all the POOOWWWEER....










I doubt it. My own DS3L has this strange problem of throttling at 100% load when using higher voltages though, although your situation sounds a bit different.

The 8800GTX has 6/8pin plugs so the power would go straight to the card, not the card then mobo or through the mobo to the card if you get what I mean.

Whoever told you that either doesn't know what they're talking about or knows wayyyy more than I do. I doubt that though. If this mobo had any problems with high voltages, more people would have problems.

What do you mean by your video card goofing up?


----------



## aimndtel

I have always used a DOS boot disk in the past to update a BIOS.
The one one time I tried something different Q-Flash I borked my MB
It was not the programs fault though, it helps to RTFM
I feel lost without my DS3L.
Was running a E2180 at 3ghz without any problem.
There was probably a few hundred mhz more in it.
Waiting to hear back from Gigabyte to see if anything can be done.


----------



## spavek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg2* 
You can try swapping the PSU and possibly the processor.

Did you make sure all the cables are plugged in? That sounds a lot like having everything but the 4pin/8pin plugged in. That's happened to me a couple of times, where everything but the cpu turns on (includes fans and LEDs and etc turning on).

After RMAing the board, it is unlikely that the board is the problem. There is still a chance you received two dead mobos in a row, but it is very unlikely. Swap out other parts to see if it's not the other things causing you your problem.

I have tried two different PSU's and I still get the same thing. Just fans and no beeps. I've tried different ram nothing happens either. tried leaving the video card out and still the fans kick on but there isn't any beeps and I've made sure that all of the connectors were connected properly.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spavek*


I have tried two different PSU's and I still get the same thing. Just fans and no beeps. I've tried different ram nothing happens either. tried leaving the video card out and still the fans kick on but there isn't any beeps and I've made sure that all of the connectors were connected properly.


From your original post, it sounds like a dead video card then. If you've already tried to replace that then I have no idea what the problem could be.

Try booting with just 1 stick of RAM, CPU, mobo, PSU, and graphics card. Don't connect anything that isn't necessary to just boot up (USB, externals, extra RAM, more than 1 HD, and etc).


----------



## evilspongebob72

Will i be able to hit 4 ghz ?


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rpg2*


I doubt it. My own DS3L has this strange problem of throttling at 100% load when using higher voltages though, although your situation sounds a bit different.

The 8800GTX has 6/8pin plugs so the power would go straight to the card, not the card then mobo or through the mobo to the card if you get what I mean.

Whoever told you that either doesn't know what they're talking about or knows wayyyy more than I do. I doubt that though. If this mobo had any problems with high voltages, more people would have problems.

What do you mean by your video card goofing up?


Well my screen randomly flashes black, and a lot of games seem to crash. I have uninstalled the drivers, ran DC and then reinstalled drivers, that didn't help any. My GPU temperature during Assassin's Creed gets up to about 73*c.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*




Will i be able to hit 4 ghz ?


Looks like you can. The voltage isn't that high and the temps aren't so bad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess*


Well my screen randomly flashes black, and a lot of games seem to crash. I have uninstalled the drivers, ran DC and then reinstalled drivers, that didn't help any. My GPU temperature during Assassin's Creed gets up to about 73*c.


Have you tried a different graphics card in your system? If you overclocked it, it might not be stable. Run ATI Tool's Artifact Scanner. Run it for around an hour or so. If you see yellow dots, you're card is producing artifacts.

Even if you haven't OC'd it, throw in a different card and see if you get the same problem.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

I used ATI tool to OC it and it does it even with stock speeds so it's not the OC. I used a 9600GSO before this one and it worked fine. Do you think it is the PS?


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess*


I used ATI tool to OC it and it does it even with stock speeds so it's not the OC. I used a 9600GSO before this one and it worked fine. Do you think it is the PS?


Wait if it's artifacting at stock then your card is bad. You need to rma the video card.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess* 
I used ATI tool to OC it and it does it even with stock speeds so it's not the OC. I used a 9600GSO before this one and it worked fine. Do you think it is the PS?

If your card is artifacting, that means it is having trouble running at the speed it is at (in this case, it would be stock). If it is having trouble running stock speeds, then you need to get it replaced or return it.

Usually artifacting happens when people OC more than the card can take (varies from card to card) meaning it'll be unstable.

Go replace it or grab a new card all together.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

It's not artifacting...lol the games just crash. Sorry I made it seem like it was artifacting in my last post... my bad.


----------



## kpo6969

How old and how many amps on your psu?
8800GTX + Q6700 oc'd + oc'ing the GTX 
Pencil mod 100% successful?


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Yes the pencil mod is 100% successful. Would that cause a problem? I could redo it if it is a potential problem.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ase-_-17339003 That is the psu and it is only a couple months old.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess*


Yes the pencil mod is 100% successful. Would that cause a problem? I could redo it if it is a potential problem.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ase-_-17339003 That is the psu and it is only a couple months old.


Something is causing a problem, that's just something to look at.
Your psu has 48amps so that should be enough.
The 3 things I look at with issues regardless are:
-power
-cooling
-software (driver related)


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Ok well I've already ordered a new psu. The cooling could be the issue, 73*c is a little high right? The drivers are fine because I've uninstalled them, used DC, and reinstalled them twice. I think I'm going to take the pencil mod off anyways because I've been running this processor at 3.2Ghz for 24/7 and I only needed the pencil mod to get to 3.4+


----------



## kpo6969

Sounds like a plan. Best of luck


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Thanks kpo rep+


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess*


Ok well I've already ordered a new psu. The cooling could be the issue, 73*c is a little high right? The drivers are fine because I've uninstalled them, used DC, and reinstalled them twice. I think I'm going to take the pencil mod off anyways because I've been running this processor at 3.2Ghz for 24/7 and I only needed the pencil mod to get to 3.4+


Temps for video cards are different. They can take as much as 100C or more for most cards.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Has anyone got an OCZ Vendetta 2 and this MOBO ???? if yes:

Can you tell me if it blocks any of the RAM slots ?

Thanks









Rep+ for answer on this

EDIT... how does the vendetta 2 compare to the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 ???


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Has anyone got an OCZ Vendetta 2 and this MOBO ???? if yes:

Can you tell me if it blocks any of the RAM slots ?

Thanks









Rep+ for answer on this

EDIT... how does the vendetta 2 compare to the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 ???

Both the Xigmatek and the Vendetta 2 are great coolers. They'll probably perform within 1-2C of each other in the same circumstances.

I have a TRUE with a 38mm fan and it doesn't block a ram slot but it touches the top of my Mushkin RAM's heatsink. They're kind of like the Dominators where the heatsink sticks up at the top of the sticks. I moved the fan up a little bit to not touch the RAM and moved the ram to the Dual Channel that's further away. Hope that gives you an idea.


----------



## Pasta

I can either run my ram at 750Mhz with a divider of 1:1 (fsb 375 Mhz) or 800Mhz (fsb 333mhz) with a divider of 5:6. Which should i choose. If you are actually not sure, please don't answer.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Has anyone got an OCZ Vendetta 2 and this MOBO ???? if yes:

Can you tell me if it blocks any of the RAM slots ?

Thanks









Rep+ for answer on this

EDIT... how does the vendetta 2 compare to the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 ???


YES
Depends
If you have a high-profile heatsink on your ram the 1st dimm would be blocked. Regular dimms no. 41mm clearance to bottom fin/fan on the Vendetta 2.


----------



## technogeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
I can either run my ram at 750Mhz with a divider of 1:1 (fsb 375 Mhz) or 800Mhz (fsb 333mhz) with a divider of 5:6. Which should i choose. If you are actually not sure, please don't answer.


*800Mhz (fsb 333mhz) with a divider of 5:6.*


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technogeek* 
*800Mhz (fsb 333mhz) with a divider of 5:6.*

thanks for the answer


----------



## Guide_Timothy

WOOHOOOO I just purchased my custom pc with this motherboard , it should arive in like 7 days , i cant wait for it to get here so i can play with the overclocking


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


I can either run my ram at 750Mhz with a divider of 1:1 (fsb 375 Mhz) or 800Mhz (fsb 333mhz) with a divider of 5:6. Which should i choose. If you are actually not sure, please don't answer.


Depends.

If you can tighten the timings on the 1:1 FSB (375 MHz), then I would do that over the 5:6.

Otherwise, 5:6.


----------



## Pipeline

Hey Folks,

I have scrolled through these forums and have found a few issue's that was close to mine..but not exact.

I have just recently upgraded to Vista 64 from 32bit.
Prior to the upgrade, I enjoyed STK air cooling OC @ 3.0 via 333x9.
A few other subtle tweaks, small Voltage increases and whatnot.

So I upgraded to V64bit, get my new OS setup with new drivers and start loading my monitoring tools(CPU-Z-CpuID Hardware Monitor)

Akkk, My OC settings are not properly reflected in the V64 bit. Bus speed is being reported at 266 Now? No matter what I do, I cannot get my reported bus speed above 266 since the Vista64 upgrade?

My bios settings are exactly the same as the were before the V64 Upgrade.

I have reset Bios/loaded Opt values/manually set all bios OC values back to my original settings to no avail. My reported bus speed will not go above 266 no matter what I try?
Any suggestions? Is this a V64 Bit reporting bug of some kind?

I have a Virtual drive from my V32 bit I am thinking of loading via MS Virtual PC, to see what the settings say in there......

Just saw this on the opening post, gonna try a few things, unplug USB Mass Storage and Sony Thumbdrive @ ReadyBoost.

***- Help! My BIOS allows me to change settings but they don't stick once I've gotten to the operating system!

Unfortunately this is a frequent problem that seems to occur for several different reasons. The most reliable fix is to remove the CMOS battery as shown above after restoring the default settings in the BIOS. Some have also found that USB storage devices cause problems with booting, so try removing any USB storage devices attached.
*


----------



## Pipeline

Kinda weird, My Multiplier and voltage increase settings register fine..but not my bus speed. Starting to hate the number 266


----------



## kpo6969

Had the same issue when I tried the F8 (final). I went back to F8f.


----------



## Arbitr

pipeline- try disabling Legacy USB detect?


----------



## japan1

I'm thinking of buying a ds3l with an E2180, is it possible to unlink the memory and fsb? as my crucial pc6400 isn' very good at overclocking.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *japan1* 
I'm thinking of buying a ds3l with an E2180, is it possible to unlink the memory and fsb? as my crucial pc6400 isn' very good at overclocking.

You cannot "unlink" the memory, but you can run it on a divider.


----------



## Pipeline

Thanks for the ideas, I tried all of them and still the same thing. Could not locate F8f beta bios..so I flashed back to F7..Still 266.

Tried disabling Legacy USB support, Bus read 267 for a second..lol better than 266 I guess.

Is it possible that my system is OC'd according to my Bios settings and is simply being recorded wrong by my monitor software?(Latest Versions)

My CPU temps/Individual Core temps/CPU Volt/DDR Volt..all these parameters reflect the usual numbers I am used to seeing from my past monitoring in Vista 32 bit...with the exception of Bus Speed.

I dunno, at a total loss.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mevludin90

cool this was helpfull


----------



## Anth0789

Love this mobo! Just got mine yesterday it rocks.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401423


----------



## chuzbox

I currently have a e2140 in this board (just ordered a q6600), but if I do any adjustments in M.I.T the board will not take it, it does its dual reboot thing and resets back to normal. Does this just mean I have a bad board?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuzbox* 
I currently have a e2140 in this board (just ordered a q6600), but if I do any adjustments in M.I.T the board will not take it, it does its dual reboot thing and resets back to normal. Does this just mean I have a bad board?

If your overclocking the E2140 it's probably not stable at the settings you have therefore it's rebooting & setting back to normal. Post your settings then members can assist you in overclocking.


----------



## chuzbox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


If your overclocking the E2140 it's probably not stable at the settings you have therefore it's rebooting & setting back to normal. Post your settings then members can assist you in overclocking.


No, I can overclock the FSB 1mhz and leave everything stock and it won't boot.

also are there any known issues with vista64 and this board?


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuzbox*


No, I can overclock the FSB 1mhz and leave everything stock and it won't boot.

also are there any known issues with vista64 and this board?


Vista 64 is working fine for me









As for your oc'ing problem can you post the settings you have in the MIT section?


----------



## Knex

Hello. I've been trying to get a serious OC on my Q9450 for a while now, but it seems the board is limiting the OverVoltage control of the NB and the FSB. I managed to get a quite stable 3.31Ghz OC, but i can't even get 10 Mhz more. My guess is that 0.3Voltage boot on the FSB and NB simply isn't enough. 1800Mhz FSB speed is needed to hit 3.6~4Ghz with this processor, and right now, i see no way to make this board go past his Maximum attainable FSB Speed (1660Mhz, I think).

So, here's my question. Is there a way to increase the FSB and NB voltage w/o using the BIOS? And if not, is there even a way to do it ?

Thanks in advance ~ Knex/Sam.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


Vista 64 is working fine for me









As for your oc'ing problem can you post the settings you have in the MIT section?


Attached is the Excel spreadsheet that I created for the Bios options for the F7 bios revision of this board.

It would be *AWESOME* if some of your hardcore overclockers shared your settings with the rest of us.

I can't get my Q9300 past 3.1 GHZ (415x7.5) I know this chip can do more, so I think it must be my settings.......

Please share! Thanks!


----------



## PGT96AJT

ZDarryl: You should disable C1E as well as EIST in the BIOS.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knex* 
Hello. I've been trying to get a serious OC on my Q9450 for a while now, but it seems the board is limiting the OverVoltage control of the NB and the FSB. I managed to get a quite stable 3.31Ghz OC, but i can't even get 10 Mhz more. My guess is that 0.3Voltage boot on the FSB and NB simply isn't enough. 1800Mhz FSB speed is needed to hit 3.6~4Ghz with this processor, and right now, i see no way to make this board go past his Maximum attainable FSB Speed (1660Mhz, I think).

So, here's my question. Is there a way to increase the FSB and NB voltage w/o using the BIOS? And if not, is there even a way to do it ?

Thanks in advance ~ Knex/Sam.

I run my fsb at 1960Mhz 24/7 with no adverse affects so far. What is your vcore? You might want to drop the mb and fsb voltage down one notch to .2v/.2v.


----------



## Knex

The thing is, when I do that, it won't boot, or it randomly freezes during windows startup. So I figured it might be a VOltage problem, and bumped it up.
My Vcore is 1.264. Another thing i have noticed is that the BIOS don't set the exact same voltages. I mean, I think my Vcore is set to 1.325 in the BIOS, but CPU-Z, and all the other programs I use read 1.264. Gonna see if taking the FSB/NB Voltages down helps. Also, what processor are you using ?


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knex* 
The thing is, when I do that, it won't boot, or it randomly freezes during windows startup. So I figured it might be a VOltage problem, and bumped it up.
My Vcore is 1.264. Another thing i have noticed is that the BIOS don't set the exact same voltages. I mean, I think my Vcore is set to 1.325 in the BIOS, but CPU-Z, and all the other programs I use read 1.264. Gonna see if taking the FSB/NB Voltages down helps. Also, what processor are you using ?

This mb suffers from vdroop. Im not at all surprised to see the voltage fluctuation that you speak of. There are 'pencil mods' that can fix this in a non-intrusive way. Also what are your memory numbers, that could also be causing a problem.


----------



## Knex

My memory timings are 5-5-5-15. 4Gig DDR2 1000Mhz.
Also, just installed F8b. Didn't help actually.

Wow wait ... just noticed CPU-z reads 5-7-7-19 x_x; could this be what causes the problem ?

Edit: also, does the Ram voltage really matter ? I leave it at +0.4 all the time.


----------



## gorgon2k

Hi Guys havent been around in a long time and the bug has bitten me. I just picked up the 9800GTX and new a PSU. My last experience OC'n was about 2 years or so ago with my old AMD 4400 X2. I Know the Ram im running needs higher voltage to OC and even read that it needs 1.9 just to be stable stock. should i set it at 2.1 to start my OC? I also read to set the timing of it at 5-4-5-12. what other settings should i look out for like EIST and anything that might throw me off? any tips etc. let me know.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knex*


My memory timings are 5-5-5-15. 4Gig DDR2 1000Mhz.
Also, just installed F8b. Didn't help actually.

Wow wait ... just noticed CPU-z reads 5-7-7-19 x_x; could this be what causes the problem ?

Edit: also, does the Ram voltage really matter ? I leave it at +0.4 all the time.


I have the same ram and same board.
5-5-5-15
+.03 it should be set at
I run it @ +.02
It doesn't do well with high voltage
Download this pdf. for bios settings here:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=179718


----------



## Knex

Still having the problem after setting everything according to the manual, except for the 'Refresh to ACT Delay' otion, which won't go under 1 (Needs to be set @ 0 in the pdf).
My problem is simple
I can't get my Q9450 higher than 3.3Ghz. Vista starts booting, and then it freezes. I've tried everything, and I see ppl with Different boards get them to 3.9Ghz easy with decent air cooling.
The only way to fix this is to change the mobo ? I surely hope not, cause except for that, this board is amazing.

Thanks in advance ! Knex/Sam.


----------



## kpo6969

Set it to auto.
In Everest auto shows neutral for me which would be 0.


----------



## Knex

I set it on Auto.
Tried going higher than 3.3Ghz (On my Q9450) With DDR2 Voltage set on +0.4, FSB and NB Voltages set on +0.3 - Windows won't boot. I've tried everything. Also, Memory multiplier is set on 2.5. Tried on Auto too. Didn't help.

Is there any way to increase the FSB more than the +0.3 offered by the BIOS ?
Because as most of you know, 45nm Processors need very high FSB and North bridge voltage, and relatively low Vcore.

Hoping to get an answer soon,
Sam.


----------



## gorgon2k

Alright guys, I tried to raise my bus from 333 to 340 and it would fail right after the initial boot screen and reset set the bus control back to auto. i flashed the bios to f8, cleared cmos and tried again. basically if i change the Bus Speed at all, it will crash right after that intial screen, reset and when i open the bios it disabled the control of the bus speed. this happens no matter what i set the speed to and if i raise the DDR voltage or Core voltage or not. any ideas? could it be bad ram. I made sure EIST and C1E were disabled, but even if they werent, i couldnt see raising the bus speed by 7 really affecting anything... any help?

...............EDIT........................
I read most of this thread. I do have an External Plugged in, could that be causing this?
When I save my Bios and exit, should I be hitting F10 or F11? I've been hitting F10.


----------



## Knex

Your external shouldn't matter. You're using the Q9450, am I right? If so, you should raise the FSB and NB voltages; 45nm Processors such as the Q9450 are heavily dependent on the Front side bus and the North bridge, and can handle very low Vcore. Although you should be able to overclock it to 340 without having to overvoltage anything... Unless your using another processor which uses 333 Fsb ;S

Edit: My bad. Didn't see you were using an E6550. Anyway, I'm not that good with Core 2 Duo overclocking, so i'll let someone else help you.
*
Also, please, people, answer me question ;x !*


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT* 
ZDarryl: You should disable C1E as well as EIST in the BIOS.

I will check tonight to make sure that I haven't already done that.

Thanks!!!


----------



## gorgon2k

WOW! would you believe after all of that hassle it was the damn Legacy USB option holding me up! amazing! anyways I got it stable at 3.22 and havent really pushed it anyfurther, worried about my temps. please take a gander and let me know how they look please... my first is at idle, and the second is while gaming on Company of Heroes, everything maxed.

IDLE
System: 46
CPU: 33
GPU: 62
Core0: 39
Core1: 38

GAMING
System: 51
CPU: 47
GPU: 70
Core0: 55
Core1: 54

Should this be anything to worry about? Speedfan is giving me little flame icons?


----------



## mcj3671

Ok I got a problem lol. Keeps rebooting under load. I think its either the psu not giving enought amps or volts im not sure, or the north bridge getting hot. Never reboot at lower oc. I also dose not reboot when my video card isnt oc. The PSU is a Ultra V series 600watt. I have been told that its not a very good one since it has more than one rail. 
Would I be better off with say a corsair 650 single rail with 60 amps on the 12v?
I know it wouldnt be enough for sli but will it be enough to run a Q6600 and an 8800GTS 512. By the way 3.77GHz is stable long enough to get a 3dmark 6 score of 16840 here is the link. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7782909
That score is in XP 32bit and with just the one vid card.
Q6600 @ 3.71 412x9 1.5v windows VID 1.3v
MB GA-P35-DS3L rv 2.0
Tuniq Tower 120
Ram 4x1gigs OCZ 6400 824 1:1 5-6-6-16 2.2v
all other voltages set +1


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj3671*


Ok I got a problem lol. Keeps rebooting under load. I think its either the psu not giving enought amps or volts im not sure, or the north bridge getting hot. Never reboot at lower oc. I also dose not reboot when my video card isnt oc. The PSU is a Ultra V series 600watt. I have been told that its not a very good one since it has more than one rail. 
Would I be better off with say a corsair 650 single rail with 60 amps on the 12v?
I know it wouldnt be enough for sli but will it be enough to run a Q6600 and an 8800GTS 512. By the way 3.77GHz is stable long enough to get a 3dmark 6 score of 16840 here is the link. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7782909
That score is in XP 32bit and with just the one vid card.
Q6600 @ 3.71 412x9 1.5v windows VID 1.3v
MB GA-P35-DS3L rv 2.0
Tuniq Tower 120
Ram 4x1gigs OCZ 6400 824 1:1 5-6-6-16 2.2v
all other voltages set +1


Your psu isn't the greatest but you have 35amps.
V-Series 600w ULT33133 ~35A

Put a 40mm fan on the NB (that's a must) and maybe start looking around for a psu. Corsair's are good psu, I have one myself and a fan on my nb on my mobo.


----------



## mcj3671

ok I just found this nb cooler. do you think it will work ok on my board?
Extreme Spirit II Universal Northbridge Chipset Copper Heatpipe Cooler. Its $24.99
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0253327


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj3671*


Ok I got a problem lol. Keeps rebooting under load. I think its either the psu not giving enought amps or volts im not sure, or the north bridge getting hot. Never reboot at lower oc. I also dose not reboot when my video card isnt oc. The PSU is a Ultra V series 600watt. I have been told that its not a very good one since it has more than one rail. 
Would I be better off with say a corsair 650 single rail with 60 amps on the 12v?
I know it wouldnt be enough for sli but will it be enough to run a Q6600 and an 8800GTS 512. By the way 3.77GHz is stable long enough to get a 3dmark 6 score of 16840 here is the link. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7782909
That score is in XP 32bit and with just the one vid card.
Q6600 @ 3.71 412x9 1.5v windows VID 1.3v
MB GA-P35-DS3L rv 2.0
Tuniq Tower 120
Ram 4x1gigs OCZ 6400 824 1:1 5-6-6-16 2.2v
all other voltages set +1


I would add the fan to the nb heatsink, thats a great idea. Also i would make the fsb and the nb voltges to +.2 that could help too. I had a bad psu that caused random reboots for me for the longest time before i finally realized what it was.


----------



## mcj3671

ok im going to go get the NB cooler tonight and ill see how that gose. By the way Im not sure if i should set the FSB and NB to +2 since it might be heat with the NB that is causing the reboot. But any way whats the max safe voltage on the FSB and NB. I just dont want to burn any thing up. If this dont work ill just go get the new psu. I been looking for a reason to get a new one any way since I want to up grade my video card to a nvidia GTX 280 or the ati 4870X2. Ill probly go with the GTX 280.


----------



## ZDarryl

Hey Guys,

What do you think is holding me back on my Q9300?

Highest I can get it is 415x7.5=3.113 GHz

Attached are my bios settings.

Also attached is a pic of the 8.5 cfm 40 mm fan I have on my NB.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj3671*


ok im going to go get the NB cooler tonight and ill see how that gose. By the way Im not sure if i should set the FSB and NB to +2 since it might be heat with the NB that is causing the reboot. But any way whats the max safe voltage on the FSB and NB. I just dont want to burn any thing up. If this dont work ill just go get the new psu. I been looking for a reason to get a new one any way since I want to up grade my video card to a nvidia GTX 280 or the ati 4870X2. Ill probly go with the GTX 280.


You should be ok with that overvolt with the stock cooler. I have no problems with nb heat and the +.2v set. The fan just helps get rid of the heat for longer more reliable service, making the ov +.3 is a little extreme i think and would definately require the fan mounted on the heatsink.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*


Hey Guys,

What do you think is holding me back on my Q9300?

Highest I can get it is 415x7.5=3.113 GHz

Attached are my bios settings.

Also attached is a pic of the 8.5 cfm 40 mm fan I have on my NB.


Bump up your vcore a bit and see how the stability gets. You have a top voltage of 1.3625 on the chip if im not mistaken. Up it to 1.275 and reboot. Dont forget to take into consideration the vdroop on this board. Nice clean install of that fan too, very nice job.


----------



## aimndtel

Had to send my DS3L V. 1.1 in for RMA, bios got messed up during flashing.
Got it back today 13 days after shipping it, not bad turn around time.
Did a quick bench test to check it, seems to be fine.
Tomorrow in it goes with an E7200 and let the overclocking fun begin.


----------



## mcj3671

ok got the NB cooler on. Testing now at 3.71GHz. So far so good. Temps on the CPU after 10min of P95 66c and holding. 72f room temp. Microcenter has the corsair 750w with 60 amp 12v for 99.99 after rebate. Well i just looked and the temp just dropped so I checked p95 to see if it was running and it had stopped for some reason. No error or crash. It just stoped responding. Im not sure if i need more vcore or what but any way. Is there some kind of limit for this board as far as voltage to the cpu gose? For some reason I cant get it to go any more than 1.52v in windows no matter how much I add in the bios. Im sure that must be the problem. Im going to try occt and see if that works or crashes like P95.


----------



## gorgon2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorgon2k* 
WOW! would you believe after all of that hassle it was the damn Legacy USB option holding me up! amazing! anyways I got it stable at 3.22 and havent really pushed it anyfurther, worried about my temps. please take a gander and let me know how they look please... my first is at idle, and the second is while gaming on Company of Heroes, everything maxed.

IDLE
System: 46
CPU: 33
GPU: 62
Core0: 39
Core1: 38

GAMING
System: 51
CPU: 47
GPU: 70
Core0: 55
Core1: 54

Should this be anything to worry about? Speedfan is giving me little flame icons?









bump?


----------



## chuzbox

I currently have the p35-ds3l and a e4300. everything is default. it's not overclocked at all. auto ram timings, ddr2800.

It's currently stuck in this reboot cycle. The second it tries to boot up windows, the computer restarts again. I'm on f8 bios and I've also tried downgrading to f7 to see if it would make a difference.

does anyone have any idea? Thanks


----------



## mcj3671

I think I found my problem. It reboots when it hits 1.44V I cant add any more voltage to it. It for some reason will not go past 1.52 in windows even iff i add more in the bios. Could it be the power suply is causing the problem. Or is it some thing to do with the V droop or drop? I have seen volt mods for this board but im not sure its worth doing if i mess up and trash the board.


----------



## gorgon2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcj3671*


I think I found my problem. It reboots when it hits 1.44V I cant add any more voltage to it. It for some reason will not go past 1.52 in windows even iff i add more in the bios. Could it be the power suply is causing the problem. Or is it some thing to do with the V droop or drop? I have seen volt mods for this board but im not sure its worth doing if i mess up and trash the board.


do you have any USB devices besides keyboard and mouse hooked up? if so, that was my issue(external Hardrive). disable the Legacy USB support.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Bump up your vcore a bit and see how the stability gets. You have a top voltage of 1.3625 on the chip if im not mistaken. Up it to 1.275 and reboot. Dont forget to take into consideration the vdroop on this board. Nice clean install of that fan too, very nice job.


Thanks! I will try that out and see if I can go any higher.


----------



## mcj3671

I got it stable at 
CPU Q6600 GO VID 1.300 MHz: 3798 Multiplier: 9 Voltage: 1.52 FSB: 422
Ram OCZ 6400 DDR2 MHz: 844 Voltage: 2.21 Timings: 4-4-4-12 
3dmark6 17,091 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7819110

I found the problem. Bad PSU. I got a new PC Power&cooling 500Watt Silencer. I dont think this computer has ever booted as fast as now. Going from a 600 Watt PSU to a 500 Watt didnt seem like a good idea to me since it was a power shortage that was giving me the problem but as it turns out a clean 500Watt works better on my system than a little less than clean 600Watt.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hello Everyone i got my brand new custom made computer earlier this week. So far I'm really really loving this motherboard







on the 1st day i overclocked my CPU to 3.2 GHZ no problems. When i saved the settings in BIOS it loaded windows normally no crashes and when i reboot all my settings stick ... very impressed







I wanted you all to see my TEMPS and tell me if they look ok .

On realtemp it says "Distance to TJ max" and it lists some temps if my temps get to those temp levels is that the threshold ..... or i have all those more temps to go before reaching threshhold
These are at STOCK settings


----------



## carlosmunoz08

Sgt Spike,

Hi I just joined the forums and I am thinking of getting this mobo to OC my e6300. Currently, my mobo would not allow me to do so (intel DQ965GF). Anyway I would just like to ask if I were to OC my e6300 to 2.6Ghz (fsb 266 -> 400) do you think my system could handle that? e6300, Kingston DDR2 800, Acbel 610w PSU. If i were to OC can I just use the same voltage? Would you mind guiding me when i buy this MOBO? (Noob here) <--- 1st timer

Thanks!
Carlos


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Quote:

Sgt Spike,

Hi I just joined the forums and I am thinking of getting this mobo to OC my e6300. Currently, my mobo would not allow me to do so (intel DQ965GF). Anyway I would just like to ask if I were to OC my e6300 to 2.6Ghz (fsb 266 -> 400) do you think my system could handle that? e6300, Kingston DDR2 800, Acbel 610w PSU. If i were to OC can I just use the same voltage? Would you mind guiding me when i buy this MOBO? (Noob here) <--- 1st timer
I know SGT Spike posted alot at the begining , he is great and full of suggestions however i havnt seen him post anything recently but i'm sure others can help you out here


----------



## carlosmunoz08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy*


I know SGT Spike posted alot at the begining , he is great and full of suggestions however i havnt seen him post anything recently but i'm sure others can help you out here










Tim,

Thanks! will be getting a new mobo to oc my 6300 I do hope someone is willing to help. Might need all the help I can get


----------



## carlosmunoz08

Guys,

I am thinking of getting Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L in 2 weeks to OC my e6300. I would just like to ask the experts out there if my system can handle OCing the e6300, I got kingston DDR2 800 (Im worried that my RAM wont be OCable)

I would just like to post my system details from dxdiag.

------------------ 
System Information 
------------------ 
Time of this report: 8/13/2008, 14:31:10 
Machine name: MUNZ 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp.060411-1541) 
Language: English (Regional Setting: English) 
System Manufacturer: INTEL_ 
System Model: DQ965GF_ 
BIOS: Default System BIOS 
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs) 
Memory: 3062MB RAM 
Page File: 868MB used, 4078MB available 
Windows Dir: C:\\WINDOWS 
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904) 
DX Setup Parameters: Not found 
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------ 
DxDiag Notes 
------------ 
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found. 
Display Tab 1: No problems found. 
Sound Tab 1: No problems found. 
Sound Tab 2: No problems found. 
Music Tab: No problems found. 
Input Tab: No problems found. 
Network Tab: No problems found.

-------------------- 
DirectX Debug Levels 
-------------------- 
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a) 
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail) 
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a) 
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a) 
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail) 
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail) 
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

--------------- 
Display Devices 
--------------- 
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc. 
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9440) 
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz) 
Device Key: Enum\\PCI\\VEN_1002&DEV_9440&SUBSYS_05021002&REV_0 0 
Display Memory: 512.0 MB 
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz) 
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor 
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200 
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll 
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6833 (English) 
DDI Version: 9 (or higher) 
Driver Attributes: Final Retail 
Driver Date/Size: 7/4/2008 11:23:45, 309248 bytes 
WHQL Logo'd: Yes 
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a 
VDD: n/a 
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys 
Mini VDD Date: 7/4/2008 14:33:33, 3230720 bytes 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D700-11CF-0369-0825A1C2CB35} 
Vendor ID: 0x1002 
Device ID: 0x9440 
SubSys ID: 0x05021002 
Revision ID: 0x0000 
Revision ID: 0x0000 
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK 
DDraw Status: Enabled 
D3D Status: Enabled 
AGP Status: Enabled 
DDraw Test Result: Not run 
D3D7 Test Result: Not run 
D3D8 Test Result: Not run 
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## hawaiian_geek

You should have no problem in overclocking your e6300 cpu w/the Gigabyte p35-ds3l motherboard. I have the e6400 cpu overclocked to 3.20ghz with the Gigabyte p35-ds3r motherboard which is just the raid version of the ds3 series. You may want to invest in a aftermarket heatsink fan to overclock. It would be helpful if you posted your computer system specs. Which Kingston ddr800 ram do you have?


----------



## carlosmunoz08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


You should have no problem in overclocking your e6300 cpu w/the Gigabyte p35-ds3l motherboard. I have the e6400 cpu overclocked to 3.20ghz with the Gigabyte p35-ds3r motherboard which is just the raid version of the ds3 series. You may want to invest in a aftermarket heatsink fan to overclock. It would be helpful if you posted your computer system specs. Which Kingston ddr800 ram do you have?


Nice to hear!

KVR800D2N6/2G

here is a link to the specs, I dont understand much of it though 
http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KVR800D2N6_2G.pdf

here are the specs of my Kingston.

Also, would it be possible to increase FSB w/o having to tweak the RAM? (i'm kinda new at this so forgive me if im wrong) When running 1:1 FSB:RAM ratio (400Hz) do I still have to increase voltage / tweak the "6-6-6-18" thing of the RAM? I dont think increasing voltage is possble for my ram. It says max Voltage is 1.8V which I think is the default one.

Another thing is can I OC having the Vcore set at default? I seem to have read somewhere that they were able to OC at stock voltage.

System Specs:
e6300 on DQ965GF
ATI HD4870
3GB Ram (1G DDR2 533 which i will remove once I change MOBO)(2GB DDR2800)

I just want to make sure I can OC given all i have now before I go buy the MOBO.

Thanks!


----------



## hawaiian_geek

It's not only the mobo tweaking that will get you to overclock a cpu but the ram as well. I've read it was not best to use Value Ram if one is overclocking a cpu. It may be best to buy better ram than what you have. You could just try using it to see how far you can overclock your e6300. I use Crucial Ballistic ddr2-800 in one system and Corsair XMS ddr2-800 in another.

I'm sure other members will post their thoughts on your questions. I just got into overclocking a few months ago. I've learned a lot from this forum site from other members. You'll probably have to up the vcore if your overclock is not stable. I can't remember at the moment if my e6400 system has the vcore at stock or not. I'm fixing a friends computer right now so I can't check it.

I say order the mobo because you won't know until you install your components whether or not it will overclock to higher speeds. It may be best to order better ram preferably one that is 2.1 or 2.2 volts. Just my 2 cents!









Edit: Okay my e6400 system has vcore set at normal setting/default.


----------



## carlosmunoz08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
It's not only the mobo tweaking that will get you to overclock a cpu but the ram as well. I've read it was not best to use Value Ram if one is overclocking a cpu. It may be best to buy better ram than what you have. You could just try using it to see how far you can overclock your e6300. I use Crucial Ballistic ddr2-800 in one system and Corsair XMS ddr2-800 in another.

I'm sure other members will post their thoughts on your questions. I just got into overclocking a few months ago. I've learned a lot from this forum site from other members. You'll probably have to up the vcore if your overclock is not stable. I can't remember at the moment if my e6400 system has the vcore at stock or not. I'm fixing a friends computer right now so I can't check it.

I say order the mobo because you won't know until you install your components whether or not it will overclock to higher speeds. It may be best to order better ram preferably one that is 2.1 or 2.2 volts. Just my 2 cents!









Edit: Okay my e6400 system has vcore set at normal setting/default.









Hawaiian,

Thanks for the advice. I might get the mobo, I'm just worried that I buy it and not be able to OC it right away (wait until I can buy a better ram) I'm kind of in a credit crunch right now. Can anyone tell me how one Ocs the ram? I once tried to change the (6-6-6-18) setting to (4-4-4-12) all else unchanged and the computer just beeps and does not boot ( as if the ram is not inserted correctly) so I reset the mobo and set it back to default. I just dont want to spend 5000php+ and not get what i want. (Is it safe to say that RAM is the only thing holding me back at the moment)?


----------



## CudaBoy71

I got mine at 3.0 right now w/the stock volts for folding..


----------



## carlosmunoz08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
I got mine at 3.0 right now w/the stock volts for folding..

e6300? really!? cool!! hope you can help me when I get my new MOBO. hehehe


----------



## carlosmunoz08

guys im sorry to keep on posting and posting about every little thing i find on the net but am I understanding this right?

" will start with some general recommendations/knowledge, and finish up with the how-to.

Okay, so you're in BIOS, you've made a few minor tweaks, as recommended. Now get to the menu that contains CPU freq., CPU voltage, Spread Spectrum, AGP voltage, etc etc. Your stock bus speed is already set. If it is grayed out, find the option to change from 'auto' to 'manual' that will give you access to such things as CPU freq., CPU voltage, etc. RAM speed may be listed in a different menu (normally Advanced Chipset
Features), so first things first, make sure it is set accordingly. If you have RAM that is rated to run on a faster bus than your CPU (i.e. a 533 mhz FSB CPU in conjunction with DDR400 RAM), awesome, you have headroom. You still want to set it to 1:1 operation, as this will offer the best performance. The exception, of course, is if your CPU is rated to run on a faster bus then your RAM. If this is the case, then set RAM speed accordingly.""

This is taken from a guide and I think a reliable one. So given my circumstances, e6300 (fsb of 1066) (1066/4=266.5) , ram is 2GB DDR2 800 (400Mhz) Can i just set the ratio to 1:1 and use stock voltage to get 2.6Ghz (note: This a value RAM) (NO TWEAKING OF RAM)

I'll be happy with 2.6Ghz for now until I can get better RAM


----------



## carlosmunoz08

Guys,

Okay I've just realized that Im not going for the MOBO just yet. I'm thinking q6600 then maybe later, as im studying OC'ing ill be saving up for a new mobo then practice it on (my soon to be old e6300) LOL. I cant risk buying a new mobo to fry everything up. Any last ideas? This would surely not bottleneck my 4870 right? I mean even in games not yet optimized for quads? Coz i have no other processor option (hopefully i see Q6700 somewhere here). What are your thoughts also on the life span of q6600 in terms of gaming? I actually want the system to be ready for warhammer online comming this sept, Soon starcraft2, diablo3 and FALLOUT3 woot woot!


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Hi all,

I've recently ordered (and will receive soon) an EP45-DS3P. I know it's not the same board this thread deals with, but I was hoping, perhaps somebody might be able to point me in the direction of a website or thread that could help me with overclocking my E6600 with it, as it appears to have lots of BIOS option related to overclocking and apart from the basics, I'm not too sure how best to configure it, or in-fact what many of them do







.

I've searched OCN, but can't seem to find anything as good as this thread for the EP45-DS3P and to be honest, I can't find much at all regarding the motherboard... Google hasn't been much help either, unfortunately.

Thanks.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed*


Hi all,

I've recently ordered (and will receive soon) an EP45-DS3P. I know it's not the same board this thread deals with, but I was hoping, perhaps somebody might be able to point me in the direction of a website or thread that could help me with overclocking my E6600 with it, as it appears to have lots of BIOS option related to overclocking and apart from the basics, I'm not too sure how best to configure it, or in-fact what many of them do







.

I've searched OCN, but can't seem to find anything as good as this thread for the EP45-DS3P and to be honest, I can't find much at all regarding the motherboard... Google hasn't been much help either, unfortunately.

Thanks.

Highly-Annoyed


P35-DS3L
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...l_6.html#sect0

EP45-DS3P
http:/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


P35-DS3L
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...l_6.html#sect0

EP45-DS3P
http:/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
[/T...es/smile.gif[/IMG] .
Thanks!
Highly-Annoyed


----------



## Anth0789

Do you guys think I should Flash my BIOS with the new version for the EP35? (F5) = 
Quote:



1. Support DES Advanced 2. Update CPU microcode(Support Intel Wolfdale/Yorkfield E0-stepping CPU)


Im not having any problems though.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Do you guys think I should Flash my BIOS with the new version for the EP35? (F5) = 
Im not having any problems though.


I would say no flash. DES is useless if you're an overclocker, and you don't have an e0 cpu, so I say keep your current.


----------



## Knex

Still having problems OCing my Q9450. It hardly gets to 3.2 now ( In the beginning, I got it to 3.3. Then, 3.25, and now, 3.2.) I think the board just doesn't juice the FSB and NB enough for a Q9450 to go pass 3.3. If there is any way to bypass this, i'd be happy to hear about it.

Regards, Knex.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Knex: I've read your posts in this thread and it seems like all you are doing is throwing FSB and nbridge voltage at your board. Now this may help CPU stability, it won't guarantee it. Overvolting 0.4V won't help too much either because the heatsinks on the board are not the greatest. Since your max OC is dropping, I am going to think that you are beginning to fry your board with overvolting that much on stock cooling.

The fact of the matter is that you need to raise your CPU voltage. You just keep saying "the 45nm cpu's need high FSB and nbridge voltage and low vcore". I don't know where you are getting this info from, and I don't have a 45nm cpu, but I don't think you are right. Sure the 45nm chips can run on "low voltage" but it is just low compared to the 65nm chips. Plus many people on this board run high FSB on this board without raising the voltage too much.


----------



## Knex

Hello. First, I'm not on stock cooling. I am using a Thermalright IFX-14 w/ 2 120Mm fans, therefor I am not afraid to OC, since my Idle temps don't go over 30 with my current 3.2 OC. In my last post, I indeed stated my OC capabilities were slowly dropping. Well, I was mistaken. I simply missconfigured the memory timings, which caused instability. Trust me, and you can google it, the Intel 45Nm technology, requires huge amounts of FSB and NB voltages. And by huge, I mean HUGE. A Q9450 OC'd to 3.9 can run on 1.25 Vcore, but requires stunningly high Fsb and NB voltages.


----------



## kpo6969

My 2 cents on the DS3L, and the DS3L only.
Anything over +.01 FSB on this board you do at your own risk.
Proper MCH voltage with a fan on the NB will bring better results for memory stability.
Throwing huge voltage on a budget board is not wise for life expectancy.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knex* 
Hello. First, I'm not on stock cooling. I am using a Thermalright IFX-14 w/ 2 120Mm fans, therefor I am not afraid to OC, since my Idle temps don't go over 30 with my current 3.2 OC. In my last post, I indeed stated my OC capabilities were slowly dropping. Well, I was mistaken. I simply missconfigured the memory timings, which caused instability. Trust me, and you can google it, the Intel 45Nm technology, requires huge amounts of FSB and NB voltages. And by huge, I mean HUGE. A Q9450 OC'd to 3.9 can run on 1.25 Vcore, but requires stunningly high Fsb and NB voltages.

45nm processors still need extra voltage to reach higher overclocks. That one running at 3.8 with 1.25v is an amazing chip. The fsb and mch only start to need more voltage around 1600fsb and up.

I suggest you set your vcore to 1.36v and see how much more success you will have. Then you can work your voltage down once you find your best overclock.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knex* 
Hello. First, I'm not on stock cooling. I am using a Thermalright IFX-14 w/ 2 120Mm fans, therefor I am not afraid to OC, since my Idle temps don't go over 30 with my current 3.2 OC. In my last post, I indeed stated my OC capabilities were slowly dropping. Well, I was mistaken. I simply missconfigured the memory timings, which caused instability. Trust me, and you can google it, the Intel 45Nm technology, requires huge amounts of FSB and NB voltages. And by huge, I mean HUGE. A Q9450 OC'd to 3.9 can run on 1.25 Vcore, but requires stunningly high Fsb and NB voltages.

I see your CPU is not on stock cooling, but it appears your board is. Raising the FSB and nbridge voltages will make your board heat up which the stock heatsinks on the board cannot handle.

And you are currently running only around 400fsb. The board does not need much of an increase to run there (if any).


----------



## Knex

There must be a problem with mine then. When I set my FSB to 3.2, I have to set the FSB and MCH voltages to +0.2, or the machine freezes while booting. Mostly the vista booting screen/welcome screen.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knex* 
There must be a problem with mine then. When I set my FSB to 3.2, I have to set the FSB and MCH voltages to +0.2, or the machine freezes while booting. Mostly the vista booting screen/welcome screen.

What's your ram set to? I have the same ram.
G.Skill says it needs +.03 with the DS3L for 5-5-5-15 1000.


----------



## Anth0789

Trying to get my Q6600 to 3.6Ghz but its unstable all the time. Going to stick with 3.4Ghz I guess.


----------



## Knex

kpo6969, Mine is set that way.I'm on a stable 3.25Ghz OC right now, (With +0.3 on FSB and NB ._.) The weird thing is, if I go down to +0.2 on FSb and NB, it passes 5 or 10 1MB Hyper Pi tests,, but then randomly freezes while im on firefox. It kills me.


----------



## jasoncho92

I have the ep35-ds3l and im wondering if the F4 bios makes your cpu temps read incorrectly. My cpu is running 50 idle on stock clocks, so if this is it, i dont need to get a new cpu cooler


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasoncho92*


I have the ep35-ds3l and im wondering if the F4 bios makes your cpu temps read incorrectly. My cpu is running 50 idle on stock clocks, so if this is it, i dont need to get a new cpu cooler


Upgrade to new bios than:
http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Moth...ProductID=2778

Quote:



(F5) 1. Support DES Advanced
2. Update CPU microcode(Support Intel Wolfdale/Yorkfield E0-stepping CPU)


----------



## Labombadog

What is the best mobo version update for a core 2 duo specifically a E6600 ?


----------



## Darkknight512

Will the stock cooling on the nb hold up to, DDR 2.1v (4 sticks 3gb of DDR-533), E4600 3.2 ghz at 1.4v (guessing)


----------



## ericeod

I figured out how to safely flash the DS3L bios via DOS (I hate windows flashing). Here is how I flashed the bios using a USB drive (note* the drive will be formatted):

1. Make a USB bootable drive using this creator:
USB Boot drive (HPUSBFW)

2. Then download the boot files and extract them to a folder of your choice

3. Run the HPUSBFW program.










Select the correct USB device from the drop-down menu, set file system to FAT32 and check Create a DOS startup disk.

4. Then browse for the extracted boot files (now in the folder of your choice) and press start to begin formating it.

5. Once the device is done, download the Gigabte Bios for your board and copy all the files (bios and flash utility) to the USB drive.

6. Plug in your USB drive and reboot to enter bios. Load default bios options, set the ram voltage and then go into the HDD boot priority and select your USB drive as the first bootable drive. Reboot. Once it boots to the USB, you should see a Windows 98 screen, then the DOS prompt. The bios will then automatically update itself and reboot.

7. Then go back into bios and set your OC settings (stable ones) and make sure it boots.


----------



## ve9jmc

ok just an update, i RMA'd my Mainboard back to the manufacturer. they sent me back a new board, instead of getting the board i sent them they sent me the GA-EP35-DS3L. i'm not going to complain.. hey it's a free upgrade.


----------



## Labombadog

I have an E6600 and I cant pass 3.2GHz can anybody help me out here to get past that?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Labombadog*


I have an E6600 and I cant pass 3.2GHz can anybody help me out here to get past that?


Post your current bios settings, including your voltages. That will help OCN figure out what holding you back.


----------



## Labombadog

Mem Timings: 4,4,4,15
CPU Clock: 9x
FSB: 356
PCI: Locked at 100
System Memory Multi: 2.50
Mem MHz: 890
DDr2 VLT: +0.3v
PCI-E VLT: Normal
FSB VLT: +0.1v
(G) MCH VLT: +0.2v
CPU VLT: 1.42500v at bios but at CPU-Z states its 1.37 (Vdroop)


----------



## Labombadog

Anybody help me out?


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Labombadog*


Anybody help me out?


Increase your CPU voltage


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Labombadog*


Anybody help me out?


Make a new thread that may help out. You may have hit the FSB wall for that chip


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Labombadog*


Mem Timings: 4,4,4,15
CPU Clock: 9x
FSB: 356
PCI: Locked at 100
System Memory Multi: 2.50
Mem MHz: 890
DDr2 VLT: +0.3v
PCI-E VLT: Normal
FSB VLT: +0.1v
(G) MCH VLT: +0.2v
CPU VLT: 1.42500v at bios but at CPU-Z states its 1.37 (Vdroop)


Change the RAM timings to 5-5-5-15 and post back. 4-4-4-15 @ ~900Mhz looks like the problem to me.


----------



## digdugdiggy

11


----------



## ivanov3333

I has ASUS P5K, ASUS P5N32-E SLI, i has ABIT IP35, i has MSI's but neither one is like the asus motherboards, especially P35-DS3L. Grate motherboard, best i've ever seen. Overclocks like a beast, location of the slots on the board is very nice and easy. Go and buy it!

Ooh, i forgot. I never have been take out the battery from gigabyte board, on asus and others-yes.


----------



## Pipeline

Well, I take off on a trip for several weeks and get back into town. After all that time my system needed the various MS updates and what not..reboots a few times during installation and settles down. I fire up my monitoring software and behold..all my settings are back to normal. [email protected]'s. Not sure if it was an update or what..Non-Conclusive.

See page 318 for original problem.


----------



## Biovital

Hey all. I bought the D3Sl Rev 2 to replace my Asrock 4CoreDual-Sata R2.0. It was a good mobo, but overclocking was virtually non-existent as the bios reported almost no detailed information. I kept hearing about how good the D3SL was for overclocking so I bought it a few weeks ago. Firstly, system specs are in my sig.

Ok, so I got the E4300 and stock HSF. I applied AS5 and I'm sure I installed the HSF properly. However temperatures are way too high for my liking. My P4 Prescott ran cooler it seems. The thing is I dont know what to believe as I keep reading things about how Coretemp and Realtemp and TAT and Speedfan etc all give different readings over Tjunction and TJMax values etc. Core temp right now says I'm at 46c idle, and this is in an air conditioned room. I've OC'd the E4300 to 2.4ghz (9x266). I entered FSB manually, changed SPD to 2.0, disabled the Turbo boost stuff etc. Everything else, RAM timings and Voltages I've left to auto (more on that later).

I was playing Crysis for a few hours straight last night, and had no ill effects. no BSODs or reboots etc at 2.4ghz. I've yet to run Orthos for an extended amount of time though. I'm at 2.4 right now. It seems fine but temps are really bothering me. The thing that gets me is why is it so hard to get accurate readings? Coretemp tells me its 46c. RealTemp says its 32c. HWMonitor tells me its 47c. BIOS tells me its 31c. Who do I believe and which is the more accurate?

Here is a screenshot of what it was like under 2.7ghz. 80c load! Yet the system didnt BSOD or reboot itself while I ran it (maybe if I ran it for much longer it might but Im afraid to). This cant be right is it?


As for OCing, the system will not post beyond 2.7ghz it seems. I just use auto mode for voltages and ram timings because everytime I try to enter it manually my PC will either not post, or Orthos will fail immediately after it starts. If I leave ram timings and voltages to auto, and just put in SPD 2.0 and adjust FSB the system appears normal. So either I'm just not doing things right when I manually enter voltages and timings (which confuse the hell out of me), or my E4300 just doesnt like to go above 2.7ghz, so no easy 3.0ghz overclock for me.

My concern is if its ok to use Auto settings under voltages and ram? Is there any reason not do? I've read its better to manually do it because auto might use more voltages than it needs. But its easier to do and appears to make my system stable. I swear if I enter manually what I think Auto mode is doing, it will break. Set it to Auto and its fine. I've tried adjust vcore manually. Started at stock, and bumped it up in default increments in BIOS. But Orthos would always fail after it started the test. No need to run it overnight, it'll fail within a few seconds usually. I did this all the way up to 1.4v but no real change in stability. Setting it to auto for vcore and NB/SB/RAM and it seems stable.

Another thing thats annoying me is Vcore readings. Just like temps, its totally unreliable and I cant believe anything. I don't know what the D3SL sets VCore in auto mode as it doesn't say, but under CPUZ it fluctuates from 1.376 to 1.397. HWMonitor lists it at 1.38v. CoreTemp says 1.325. Again, what do I believe? And whats the safest for the E4300?

Probably a long shot but if anyone has an E4300 and my exact ram in their system, can you please tell me what you're OC is and how you got it? I'm starting to think I should have just saved the money and gotten a fast C2D from the start and forget this OCing stuff because its just costing me more and more money. I'm not spending more on a new HSF, or replacing my perfectly working Ram etc. I would be happy with 2.7ghz if thats the limit, but I just wish I could trust temp readings. The D3SL is great overall, even if I get crappy overclocks it supports 45nm CPUs, has full PCIe 16x and 8gb max (my Asrock 4core was nice but it was a stop gap upgrade, 2gb max mem, cant support 45nm, and PCI was x4 mode). But if I could get 2.7ghz (or even 2.8 if possible) and be assured temps arent melting my system I'd be very happy.

This is a long thread so I've read as much as I can and still got a way to go, but any tips would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## hawaiian_geek

First of all buy yourself a aftermarket cpu cooler. The dinky stock Intel cpu cooler isn't gonna cut it as far as cpu temps are concerned. You'll get better cpu temps than the ones you have now. It would be helpful to post your overclock settings then other members can assist you as to what changes need to be made to get stable settings.

The OCZ Vendetta 2 and Xigmatec 1283 cpu coolers are popular if you're looking for a inexpensive cpu cooler. Purchase the retention bolt for both of those cpu coolers. Thermalright True is another good cpu cooler but it's much more expensive. I strongly suggest you buy a aftermarket cpu cooler for your E4300.

OCZ Vendetta 2, $44.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835202007

Xigmatec 1283, #34.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003

XIGMATEK ACK-I7751 Retention Bracket, $6.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233019

I believe the retention bracket can also be used with the OCZ Vendetta 2.

Thermalright TRue Black-120 Extreme Heatpipe CPU Cooler, $67.99
http://www.petrastechshop.com/thtrblexhecp.html

Thermalright LGA775 Bolt-Thru Kit, $7.95
http://www.petrastechshop.com/thlgbo.html


----------



## q6600supaman5000

I just want to get an opinion from some of you.

While I am running prime, I am getting the windows blue screen which probably means that my overclock is not happy.

I have a Q6600 G0 currently overclocked to 3.4ghz and at 907 mhz of memory and these settings have been pretty stable to this point. My 3dmark06 score is 14,000 with a regular 8800 nvidia gt card.

My settings

fsb rated at 378 x 9 multiplier
Ram divider at 2.4 = 907 memory (pc 6400 800mhz)

Latency readings are as follow

5
5
5
12

For the latency I have not changed the factory settings.

I get a blue screen in vista when I overclock to 400fsb x 9 multiplyer.
This could be due to the fact that my memory goes up to 960mhz.

A few things to know, my vcore reading in cpu-z is not set to the same
as I manually set in the bios. I set it up to v1.38 for 379 fsb and things
have been stabled but in cpu-z it shows at 1.32 during full load.

I want to achieve at least 3.6ghz.

Current temperatures

LOAD 50c

core 1 average 59
core 2 average 60
core 3 average 60
core 4 average 59


----------



## Biovital

Before I spend more money on a new HSF, I want to know why its running hot (if it really is that is) with stock. I'm getting 44-46c on stock speeds and 60c+ under load. The HSF is installed properly that I know. Perhaps the HSF is damaged who knows. But when I keep reading other ppl getting much much cooler temps with their OC'd E4300s on stock thats what confuses me. I will not spend a dime on a new HSF and find out the temps wont change that much. Either the stock solution is fine and these program temps simply misreport the readings, or the temps are correct and the HSF is fubar. I'd just like to know which is which.

As for my OC settings:

C1E: disabled
TM2: disabled
EIST: disabled

FSB: 266 (2.4ghz)
SPD: 2.0 (800/533 as listed in BIOS)
PCIE: 100mhz
CIA: disabled
Performance Enhancement: standard
RAM: 5-5-5-18 (auto)

Ram timings and Voltages are set to auto.


----------



## Jehan

Is this thread for users of the EP35 version of this board as well?


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biovital*


Before I spend more money on a new HSF, I want to know why its running hot (if it really is that is) with stock. I'm getting 44-46c on stock speeds and 60c+ under load. The HSF is installed properly that I know. Perhaps the HSF is damaged who knows. But when I keep reading other ppl getting much much cooler temps with their OC'd E4300s on stock thats what confuses me. I will not spend a dime on a new HSF and find out the temps wont change that much. Either the stock solution is fine and these program temps simply misreport the readings, or the temps are correct and the HSF is fubar. I'd just like to know which is which.

As for my OC settings:

C1E: disabled
TM2: disabled
EIST: disabled

FSB: 266 (2.4ghz)
SPD: 2.0 (800/533 as listed in BIOS)
PCIE: 100mhz
CIA: disabled
Performance Enhancement: standard
RAM: 5-5-5-18 (auto)

Ram timings and Voltages are set to auto.


Your ram timings need to set to manual. Within the mobo bios need to hit ctrl f1 to access the advance memory timing options. 
Set the System Memory Multiplier (spd) - set to 2.0 divider
DDR2 OverVoltage Control - +0.2

Everything else you posted is fine. Try those settings to see if it will be stable. You may have to up your vcore if you wanna overclock at a faster speed.

As for your heat problem the cpu may need to be reseated. Use MX-2 thermal paste instead of Artic Silver 5. I believe the Artic Silver 5 has a cure time where the MX-2 doesn't.


----------



## Pipeline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *q6600supaman5000*


I just want to get an opinion from some of you.

While I am running prime, I am getting the windows blue screen which probably means that my overclock is not happy.

I have a Q6600 G0 currently overclocked to 3.4ghz and at 907 mhz of memory and these settings have been pretty stable to this point. My 3dmark06 score is 14,000 with a regular 8800 nvidia gt card.

My settings

fsb rated at 378 x 9 multiplier 
Ram divider at 2.4 = 907 memory (pc 6400 800mhz)

Latency readings are as follow

5
5
5
12

For the latency I have not changed the factory settings.

I get a blue screen in vista when I overclock to 400fsb x 9 multiplyer.
This could be due to the fact that my memory goes up to 960mhz.

A few things to know, my vcore reading in cpu-z is not set to the same 
as I manually set in the bios. I set it up to v1.38 for 379 fsb and things
have been stabled but in cpu-z it shows at 1.32 during full load.

I want to achieve at least 3.6ghz.

Current temperatures

LOAD 50c

core 1 average 59
core 2 average 60
core 3 average 60
core 4 average 59


Could be a number of things, Memory timings maybe to fast/Mvolts too low for you RAM, Vcore maybe to low for your CPU. *Trial and error, you know the routine.*
Can you list your RAM type(Corsair/OCZ)/cooling solution(Not Stk?) and bios specs/boards spec in general(DS3L?). As for the drop in ur vcore, that's normal for the software to read that way.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jehan*


Is this thread for users of the EP35 version of this board as well?


I think so. The 2 boards are the same, just the ep35 comes with "energy saving" software. The only other difference I can think of is that they have different bioses, but have the same features.


----------



## harmo777

hey all

i was just wondering about the Virtualization option in the BOIS. Now i got an E8600 and i was having a look at the advance options section in BIOS (where the Virtualization option is supposed to be) and it does not seem to be there (even tried the CTRL+F1 thing). now i was wondering how i can tell if the option is on or not.

Thanks


----------



## aakshay

I am trying to OC my e8400.
Heres my setup first of all
E8400
OCZ 600W PSU
HD 4870
4 GB DDR2 1066 Mushkin Ram

Now everytime I try to OC my comp it does a double boot and when it finally boots up it doesnt boot the OC settings...
Here's what I have done, what am I doing wrong.
CPU Clock - 9
CPU Freq - cant remember but it comes out to 3.183 or something GHZ
CPU Host clock - enabled
PCI E Freq - 100
CIA2 - Disabled
P Enahnce - Standard
System Mem Multiplier - 3 I believe, it comes out to 1065 mhz
Mem Voltage - +0.3
PCI E Volt - +0.2
System Voltage - 1.275

I have disabled SpeedStep, Smart fan, and EIST.
For some reason SpeedStep doesnt stay disabled as when I boot my comp it keeps fluctuation between 9 and 6 as the CPU clock...

When I went into advanced features I have set the min and max to 100% so im not sure why it keeps dropping to 6...

I have remember my USB thumb drive because I read that could affect the boot up. Please help.


----------



## valtopps

did any one have any problem when installing 4 sticks of memory.
i have as you can see 2x1gb now i was thinking of buying another set.
i really dont want to bump up my nb because its so hot now.


----------



## valtopps

bump


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valtopps* 
did any one have any problem when installing 4 sticks of memory.
i have as you can see 2x1gb now i was thinking of buying another set.
i really dont want to bump up my nb because its so hot now.

I had 4x1GB G.Skill 6400NQ when I 1st built mine. No issues for me.
You may or may not have to add +.01 to the MCH though.


----------



## VinhDiezel

no problems here with 4x1 stick of value adata ddr2 800 ram.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valtopps* 
did any one have any problem when installing 4 sticks of memory.
i have as you can see 2x1gb now i was thinking of buying another set.
i really dont want to bump up my nb because its so hot now.

No problems with my 4x1GB set.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


did any one have any problem when installing 4 sticks of memory.
i have as you can see 2x1gb now i was thinking of buying another set.
i really dont want to bump up my nb because its so hot now.


no problems with 4 sticks so far for me..just make sure you have a good breeze in the case


----------



## sonicdivx

I'm having an issue with Dual Channel mode. Just got this system from some who had it working and now I can get it to work. Will boot single channel fine. Also will not boot if memory just in slot 3 or 4. I have noticed that the CMOS Battery had a bit of slight corrosion so thinking of replacings.

P35-DS3L REV.1
E8400
2GBx2 OCZ Titanium [email protected]
8800GTS
Seasonic S-12 550W

BIOS F8

I have change DDR voltage to +3, disable Legacy USB, Serial, Parallel but that really is the extent of changes. I have also tried the Inbuilt Optimized settings as well as default and reset via jumper.

system boot process seems normal (startup then reboot 1x) when settings changed.

Thanks for any help

Kevin


----------



## kpo6969

Make sure your ram is in either slots 1+3 or 2+4 for dual-channel.
Boot to load optimized defaults, set ram 1.8v
If running properly reboot to setup screen, set your settings you want, save to bios, and exit.

info
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2599


----------



## sonicdivx

I'll try the memory voltage setting. I had done the other stuff, but not in conjunction with the voltage setting you listed.


----------



## smokinbonz

Ok fellas , Im just trying to poll the audience here. So everyone basically in here has or had the same Mobo.

Im trying to see if anyone has similiar issues, Although not too much of a bg deal i wanna see if anyone experiences the same or similiar.

My pc is fine if i just turn it on and off , However if i unplug it or even put it in standby , the next reboot will be the dual failed boot thing then all my OC settings have to be reset, then the pc works fine once again.

So im basically fine with the way it works, kinda writing cause i accidentally set it to stanby yesterday and it did it , so it got me up in arms again. I dont really wanna go into this drastic thing about stanby and drivers and all, I believe its different than that, If its easier forget the stanby thing and let me know if, anyone has an issue after unplugging the pc.

I first noticed it when i was working on my frindes pc , typically i unplug mina and work at my desk, when i plugged my pc back in i had to reset everything, nopw i just use a seperate cord and never disconnect pwr from mine. Hopefully this makes a little sense and ill get some feedback.

Idk maybe something is screwed up with my board, I know i had other issues with the toip usb ports and my case , basically it they are plugged in to my mobo then my system is super sensitive topesd and will restart anytime i give it the littlest shock that was a few months ago prob in this post and the cm690 thread . Lemme know what your thoughts are guys Thanks you !


----------



## KipH

smokinbonz: Try changing the battery?

Also Please take me off the list. I upgraded to a GB EP45 DS3 (Yes, its almost the same)


----------



## valtopps

do you like the p45 better?


----------



## sonicdivx

Ok well no luck. I tried loading Optimized and while there left memory voltage alone (PC HEALTH said 1.9). So not sure how to set 1.8v for memory.

When I had both sticks in channels 1 + 3 (how i usually do thingS) the sytems seemd to reboot 2 times instead of one, yet still brought nothing up.

So is this dual boot a common occurance? Would i need to remove cmos battery and unplug and try again?

FYI this was a working system according to person i got from (and running dual channel)

Thanks


----------



## smokinbonz

Nah , man its not like the time is reset, plus ive checked the battery over 3.2V its fine.

its like the board is very finicky, I try not to stray too far off the beaten path, as i said if i unplug it it will do dual reboot thing and goes back to stock settings. to me thats just wierd. If i turn off a pc and unplug it it should turn back on just the same after its been plugged back in . The standby thing idk if its a driver thing i wouldnt think so cause i dont get a blue screen or anything it just does the dual boot thing again. i dont use standby anymore i guess cause it never worked but. 
Im more concerned about turning it off and unplugging it , why it fails after that. Maybe my board is somehow screwed up ?? wondering if anyone experiences the same thing, maybe you guys go to lan parties or gaming get togethers and do the just fire up as one would expect...


----------



## KipH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valtopps* 
do you like the p45 better?

Yes... It is not surprisingly very similar. Almost the same layout. I like the xfire ability (if I ever need another 4870) and so many usb. But the best thing for me is the 6 SATA ports.

From what I see it makes a good replacement for the p35 in the cheep, stable and OCable market as the 35 is retired. I got the DS3 not the DS3L this time as it seemed the better deal for only 20$ more.

And it has shiny lights!!!! Woooo, shiny!1!!


----------



## Livinstrong

I have the Ga-EP35-DS3L-Does that count?(It just has the energy saving feature). If so, i have a Q6600 B3 at 3.2GHz([email protected]) 400FSB*8. The ram is 1:1 and is running 4-4-4-13.Both my CPU(Q6600) and HSF(TRUE) are lapped and my quad core loads at about 62,60,58,62.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

I have a question, someone said that this board will require a bios flash to be compatible with the E5200 is this true?


----------



## KipH

It should work with the newer chips, but might need the flash to work at full potential.
That was the case with my E8400.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

so if the board comes with the F7 bios, I should flash F8?


----------



## KipH

Mine had F5 when I got it. The Wolfdale chip worked but not at full speed. According to GB support the F7 is for large hard drives and the F8 is for the Update CPU microcode (Support Intel Wolfdale/Yorkfield E0-stepping CPUs).

Do it, its not too hard









Bios updates


----------



## kpo6969

For the GA-P35-DS3L (version 2.0) a new beta bios showed up on the support page. Version F9a beta dated 7/29/08

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629

Yesterday was the 1st I noticed it. Flashed it and so far so good.
It holds your oc settings on reboot (for me anyway)
Any beta later than F8f did not.


----------



## q6600supaman5000

I have an f2 bios and is having issues with the vdrop and overclocking past 3.4. Should I bother to flash my bios?


----------



## sonicdivx

be nice if a new bios for REV.1 boards came out. I still have the dual channel memory issue (meaning won't do). Think of reflashing the f8 bios. Is there a beta of the f8 that supports the Wolfdale.

Thinking maybe flash a lower version then reflash with the current. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Sabzi

im gonna flash to F9a see how it goes


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sonicdivx*


be nice if a new bios for REV.1 boards came out. I still have the dual channel memory issue (meaning won't do). Think of reflashing the f8 bios. Is there a beta of the f8 that supports the Wolfdale.

Thinking maybe flash a lower version then reflash with the current. Any thoughts on this?


F8a, F8b, and F8f support Wolfdale.
F8a was the 1st to add support.


----------



## GTRanger

I just got an ep35-ds3l with an e8400. I don't know if the e8400 has e0 stepping (I plan to examine the box tonight and see if that has the series number on it). I'm not planning on overclocking, but the BIOS is telling me that the CPU ratio is 8 (+0.5 fine adjustment) and the frequency is less than 3 GHz. Is this something I should normally have to set manually, or should the BIOS autodetect?

My main question is whether I should try to update to the F5 BIOS. Will it give me better CPU temperatures or automatically support the e8400 with the correct frequency? I'm just afraid of messing something up or having problems with F5. Thanks!


----------



## sonicdivx

I tried flashing to f8f and still no go on the dual channel memory issue. Definitely no likey. Kinda frustrating since the person got it from was running it in dual channel (got complete system from him.

So maybe I am not going about it right. What steps should I take try again. Also as a side note

right now running prime with E8400 set at 3.6GHz (FSB 400) and memory timing at 2. So cpu-z says 800 bus speed and 1600 FSB. I did have to bump voltage up so now cpu-z shows 1.248 on average. speedfan is showing temp of 63C max on cores


----------



## KipH

You 2 both need to fill in your system details.
http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## GTRanger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kip69*


You 2 both need to fill in your system details.
http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


Thanks. I filled in relevant details I know at the moment. I can add more tonight. Basically, everything's stock on the ep35-ds3l, and I wondered if the CPU ratio was something you usually had to manually set (to 9 instead of 8 for the e8400) or whether it should be autodetected if the BIOS is working properly.


----------



## KipH

I had to set mine. Also you need to flash the bios to F8 or newer to use the E8400 fully.
Also do you know how to run the fan hack on the 4850?


----------



## GTRanger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kip69*


I had to set mine. Also you need to flash the bios to F8 or newer to use the E8400 fully.
Also do you know how to run the fan hack on the 4850?


I definitely know about the fan fix, and am considering putting arctic silver 5 to reseat the video card's heatsink...that might be risky, but I heard it helps a good bit. I don't know -exactly- how to do the fan fix yet but I'll look it up once I have an OS installed.









Regarding F8 BIOS, do you mean for the p35 or the ep35? The Gigabyte website only has flash versions up to F5 and F6a, I think, and the F5 one mentions the E0 stepping stuff.


----------



## KipH

When you do the fix properly you probably don't need to take off the fan at all.

Oh yes, I was talking about the p35, not ep. I would still upgrade if you haven't, then get on that fan fix


----------



## Guide_Timothy

All this talk about "fan fix" Please explain lol !!!!!! are you refering to smart fan in PC health or software fan or what ????


----------



## custom

Haven't found anything that specifically fits my situation... Been having BSODs since building my new system ONLY when playing games. It briefly states core dump of a random file then reboots.

My build is:

GA-P35-DS3L Rev.2 F8 Bios
Intel Q6600
2x CORSAIR Dominator 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit
7950GT 256
Windows Vista Ultimate 64

Also, I did memory checks on all my sticks individually, one turned up bad but even without it I'm getting BSOD's.

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custom* 
Haven't found anything that specifically fits my situation... Been having BSODs since building my new system ONLY when playing games. It briefly states core dump of a random file then reboots.

My build is:

GA-P35-DS3L Rev.2 F8 Bios
Intel Q6600
2x CORSAIR Dominator 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit
7950GT 256
Windows Vista Ultimate 64

Also, I did memory checks on all my sticks individually, one turned up bad but even without it I'm getting BSOD's.

Thanks to anyone who can help!

do you have your ram timings and speed and voltage set manually?


----------



## custom

Haven't found anything that specifically fits my situation... Been having BSODs since building my new system ONLY when playing games. It briefly states core dump of a random file then reboots.

My build is:

GA-P35-DS3L Rev.2 F8 Bios
Intel Q6600
2x CORSAIR Dominator 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit
7950GT 256
Windows Vista Ultimate 64

Also, I did memory checks on all my sticks individually, one turned up bad but even without it I'm getting BSOD's.

Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custom* 
Haven't found anything that specifically fits my situation... Been having BSODs since building my new system ONLY when playing games. It briefly states core dump of a random file then reboots.

My build is:

GA-P35-DS3L Rev.2 F8 Bios
Intel Q6600
2x CORSAIR Dominator 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit
7950GT 256
Windows Vista Ultimate 64

Also, I did memory checks on all my sticks individually, one turned up bad but even without it I'm getting BSOD's.

Thanks to anyone who can help!

Have you manually set your ram timings, ratio, and voltage?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy* 
All this talk about "fan fix" Please explain lol !!!!!! are you refering to smart fan in PC health or software fan or what ????

Sorry to confuse you. The fan hack (as it is called) is used to increase the speed of the fan on ATI 4850 and 4870 cards. They come stuck at about 22% speed but need to be about 45% to cool nicely.


----------



## custom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


Have you manually set your ram timings, ratio, and voltage?


That I have. I've run out of ideas other than to start replacing things.


----------



## custom

My BSOD has displayed a stop error for dxgkrnl.sys 0x0000003B and ecache.sys 0x0000007E


----------



## Sabzi

does anyone have this board with a corsair 450W?


----------



## FreeBirdMarine77

hey everyone! i recently purchased this board, rev. 2.0, and a pentium dual-core e2180. I am no new to overclocking, and all I could get from this chip at stock volts was 2.7 ghz. I thought "oh well i got a bad chip". Then i bought a brand new E8400 (don't remember the stepping though) and could not get even 3.6 ghz at stock volts. By the way the cooler I use is coolermaster hyper tx2. I started to think i just got a bad board, i couldn't believe i got two bad chips in a row. But then, I put my old p4 631 cedar mill (which never was overclocked) and cranked it to 4 ghz, on stock volts. I couldn't believe it, and frankly never expected that it could happen. Temps are 38 on idle and 65 full load prime95 1 hour, on cheap dynex thermal compound (I just ordered some arctic silver 5). Now i know my board works the way it should, and that i need to get a new chip. Now, the question is: E7300 or E5200?


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreeBirdMarine77*


hey everyone! i recently purchased this board, rev. 2.0, and a pentium dual-core e2180. I am no new to overclocking, and all I could get from this chip at stock volts was 2.7 ghz. I thought "oh well i got a bad chip". Then i bought a brand new E8400 (don't remember the stepping though) and could not get even 3.6 ghz at stock volts. By the way the cooler I use is coolermaster hyper tx2. I started to think i just got a bad board, i couldn't believe i got two bad chips in a row. But then, I put my old p4 631 cedar mill (which never was overclocked) and cranked it to 4 ghz, on stock volts. I couldn't believe it, and frankly never expected that it could happen. Temps are 38 on idle and 65 full load prime95 1 hour, on cheap dynex thermal compound (I just ordered some arctic silver 5). Now i know my board works the way it should, and that i need to get a new chip. Now, the question is: E7300 or E5200?


e7300 definitely.

You still have that e8400 tho? You should try oc'ing it again. A little voltage goes a long way with the 45nm.


----------



## niteshade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custom* 
My BSOD has displayed a stop error for dxgkrnl.sys 0x0000003B and ecache.sys 0x0000007E


Ecache.sys has do with ready boost,there's more info on the link below.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/m.../cc162480.aspx
Try the fix on here, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/939008/en-us.

Dxgkrnl.sys is a direct x problem , try the fix on here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/953026/en-us


----------



## gandalf615

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeBirdMarine77* 
hey everyone! i recently purchased this board, rev. 2.0, and a pentium dual-core e2180. I am no new to overclocking, and all I could get from this chip at stock volts was 2.7 ghz. I thought "oh well i got a bad chip". Then i bought a brand new E8400 (don't remember the stepping though) and could not get even 3.6 ghz at stock volts. By the way the cooler I use is coolermaster hyper tx2. I started to think i just got a bad board, i couldn't believe i got two bad chips in a row. But then, I put my old p4 631 cedar mill (which never was overclocked) and cranked it to 4 ghz, on stock volts. I couldn't believe it, and frankly never expected that it could happen. Temps are 38 on idle and 65 full load prime95 1 hour, on cheap dynex thermal compound (I just ordered some arctic silver 5). Now i know my board works the way it should, and that i need to get a new chip. Now, the question is: E7300 or E5200?

bro you got +.7GHz on your e2180 and +.6 on your e8400 without any voltage increases, that's pretty standard. you have to up the volts for higher o/cs...it just so happens my e8400 hits a wall as well ~3.6, needs more vcore to go higher. you don't have "bad chips."

it just so happens i also run an e2180 with the ga-p35-ds3l. stable @ 3.4 (425 * 8) with 1.500 vcore BIOS and +0.3 NBv.

i also put my e8400 in there at one point, but honestly i don't remember what i had it at. believe it maxed out around 3.91, whereas my (much more expensive) dfi lp dk-x38 can push barely over 4.0.


----------



## Skydawg

Has anyone found a solution to having to unplug external usb devices to get the board to boot?

Thanks,
John


----------



## jaz

2 things...i got this board and replaced the stock tim with mx-2 on chipsets and put a 40mm fan on northbridge, (and mx-2 on cpu when cooler bracket arrives), but i don't see anybody talking about the mosfets.

Don't some people usually replace the tim if they have coolers on these on higher end boards? Or any board especially if overclocking. Shouldn't we be using some kind of cooling for these? And why do people who have different motherboards post in this thread? it's confusing me about which is the best bios to use with the e8400 i want to oc.

I'm switching from amd to intel and my rig is still in sig. It has heatpipe cooling, but i hear the tim pads are pathetic, and ocing the a6400 BE isn't worth the effort. Most can only get to 3.5 stable (so i read), but i haven't tried it.


----------



## Devon

ive been happy with mine, got my e8400 to 4ghz and was stable with not to high voltage but it seemed like disc transfers like installing hl2 were really slow, doesn't really matter though i put it all back to stock anyways.


----------



## jaz

Is there a way to tell what bios i have? My board is still sitting on the bench, waiting to be installed. I don't want to install the board only to find it won't play nice with the e8400 like i read some people have had to use older intel cpu's to get system up and running to get bios update for e8400.

No input about mosfets cooling? Nobody is having problems with these overheating like i read on so many other mobo's?


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skydawg*


Has anyone found a solution to having to unplug external usb devices to get the board to boot?

Thanks,
John


Mine will boot fine with a usb device. I've even booted off of usb devices.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaz*


Is there a way to tell what bios i have? My board is still sitting on the bench, waiting to be installed. I don't want to install the board only to find it won't play nice with the e8400 like i read some people have had to use older intel cpu's to get system up and running to get bios update for e8400.

No input about mosfets cooling? Nobody is having problems with these overheating like i read on so many other mobo's?










CPU-Z will tell you the bios revision.


----------



## Csquared

if you got a rev 2.0 board you wont need to touch the bios to get a 45nm chip running


----------



## jaz

My board is a revision 1.0. I read most of the reviews on newegg about the boards good and bad points. I too, had to hammer the cpu holder to get it straight, cuz it was bent, and was putting way to much pressure on the chip.

Some people say their boards ran just fine with the bios that came with it, others said they had to flash bios with an older intel chip to get the board to reckognize the cpu. My hs bracket is the last thing I'm waiting for and it's due today. So i have to write down all my programs si i can remember what to re-install, save my saved games from far cry, blah blah blah...God, i hope everything works ok...lol.

Still nobody has issues with mosfet cooling? I found some really nice small copper mosfet hs's and one person said they decreased the temps by about 5c. I don't know if that's worth putting something on there as i have 4 120mm fans on side panel blowing in motherboard. Plus the top and rear exaust fans pull air directly over them, so i would think that would help.
thanks for the replies.


----------



## Csquared

my mofsets are fine right now because of the airflow in the cm690, but when i transfer over to my rocketfish i definitely will stick some ramsinks on the mofsets because of the lack of airflow in a wc'd case.


----------



## jaz

Csquared, did you have to straighten out your cpu bracket like i and a few others from newegg reviews said? Some didn't say what revision mobo they had. Good to know the mosfets stay pretty cool even oc'ed as much as you are. I plan on oc'ing my new vcard also. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Csquared

no i did not, mine came perfectly straight with my rev 2.0 board


----------



## jaz

Csquared, here is where i saw the mosfets hs's. Lotsa other goodies for cheap too. thanks for your help.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Got a good one here. Has anyone had problems with their cd-roms not being bootable? This is a recent thing for me as i went to change my linux distro and it wont boot from the cd at all. I tried a known good windows cd, my cd is the first boot device and the drive itself works fine(just watched a dvd on it last night). The only thing i can think of is some kind of bios issue. Im sure it could be the drive, but i have never had one fail that way before.


----------



## mattlyall06

hi all. im having issues OCing my new E8400 E0. im glad i found this thread.

a few of my threads for reference:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...0-e0-4ghz.html
and
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-e8400-e0.html

i think im being limited by my memory, but im not sure. its gskill ddr2 800. i want to be stable at 445x9 or 500x8, whatever is best for 4ghz. i can get into windows no problem, but prime/orthos/occt fail after a few mins. i took it to 3.6ghz (400x9) right away without changing any voltages. (besides the usual) and it was 2 hours orthos stable. but anything up from there, i havent found the right settings to keep it stable.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

does anyone know how to set the link width on the pci-e bus on these boards?


----------



## Ziggy

I am planning on installing Vista 64bit this week, and I know that Vista had RAID drivers. However, the Gigabyte website also has some listed. Which should I use or does it not matter? It was a huge pain last time to get them installed when I set up RAID the first time with XP.


----------



## Slick55

I'm overclocking my E5200 and I wanted to know the BIOS settings that are recommended.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Got a good one here. Has anyone had problems with their cd-roms not being bootable? This is a recent thing for me as i went to change my linux distro and it wont boot from the cd at all. I tried a known good windows cd, my cd is the first boot device and the drive itself works fine(just watched a dvd on it last night). The only thing i can think of is some kind of bios issue. Im sure it could be the drive, but i have never had one fail that way before.


Maybe your disc got burned incorrectly? Try booting off of another linux distro cd you have that has worked before.


----------



## custom

Just curious if my problem may be power related, though I have had no problems with shutdowns or anything, just blue screens. Will a 600W PSU support:

GA-P35-DS3L
Q6600
7950GT
4 x 1g Corsair Dominator PC 8500
2 DVD-RW


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custom*


Just curious if my problem may be power related, though I have had no problems with shutdowns or anything, just blue screens. Will a 600W PSU support:

GA-P35-DS3L
Q6600
7950GT
4 x 1g Corsair Dominator PC 8500
2 DVD-RW


I had SERIOUSLY big problems with the dominator 4x1gb to... 
rip out 2 of them and it will be perfectly stable! 
unless you have a bad psu







to get my 4gb to work stable I had to downclock my q6600 to 3.45ghz from 3.68ghz! 
Hope you make it bro!


----------



## j0z3

How good can P35-DS3L can Oc a q6600.?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0z3*


How good can P35-DS3L can Oc a q6600.?


Very very good... this board can do 450FSB+ and its quad core optimized. Ive had my Q6600 upto 3.6GHz, i havn't tried to go any further. Hope that helps


----------



## liawwlun

hi... i now using E6750, GA-P35-DS4, Kingston hyperX 4GB DDR2 CL4, and ati 4870X2.
how can i overclock to 3.2GHZ... how to set the M.I.T???


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0z3*


How good can P35-DS3L can Oc a q6600.?


I got mine up to 3.68ghz stable! just see the 3dmark06 link in my sig for proof


----------



## jaz

I finally got my system up and running and....stable? I at least got it so that occt will run for 5 min w/o quacking it's arse off. What i found out is that, after a succesful bios flash from v.4 to v.5 for better ocing options and compatibility with new 45nm cpu's, is that the mobo is downclocking my ram big time.









It's rated for and used to run fine in dual channel in my old asus m2n32 sli deluxe @ 4-4-3-10 [email protected] But the bios is setting it @ 5-5-5-15 [email protected] Once i reset the ram values to auto, and let the mobo run them @ what it wants, I'm not bsod'ing every 5 minutes.

I looked at the compatible ram list on gigabytes website for my board, and it 's not in the qualified vendor list. But these ram compatibility lists on mobo sites are usually outdated, so i figured I'd be safe. Anybody else using this mushkin ram? It's nice micron d9's. This will suck if i have to replace it, cuz i just broke the bank doing this switch-over to intel.
---------------------
Edit; Ok, i found out from a buddy that intel boards play a whole 'nother ball game than amd boards, and it's one of the reasons it's screwing with my ram. I know about the ctrl+F1 combo to get to more advanced settings, but i only get like, 2-3 more options. I can't even set the command rate. I tried messing with manual and auto settings, and cpu-z shows my ram in epp mode or whatever in their normal 4-4-3-10 2T 2.0v settings, then the other 5-5-5-15 2T in jedec mode.

How can i reset my ram to run at it's normal settings? i know it's compatible, or it wouldn't even be working, even passing orthos and occt for 10 min. (It's all i have the patience to wait for at the moment,) but i just wanted to know it's stable, which it is. But these timings suck! If anybody can please help me with my transition from amd to intel life, I'd be most grateful. I'm really desperate, and a bit irritated at this point. Why is this doing this crap to my ram? I never heard of this, and I'm a certified tek on my 4th build. (1st intel)....as if you couldn't tell..


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaz* 
I finally got my system up and running and....stable? I at least got it so that occt will run for 5 min w/o quacking it's arse off. What i found out is that, after a succesful bios flash from v.4 to v.5 for better ocing options and compatibility with new 45nm cpu's, is that the mobo is downclocking my ram big time.









It's rated for and used to run fine in dual channel in my old asus m2n32 sli deluxe @ 4-4-3-10 [email protected] But the bios is setting it @ 5-5-5-15 [email protected] Once i reset the ram values to auto, and let the mobo run them @ what it wants, I'm not bsod'ing every 5 minutes.

I looked at the compatible ram list on gigabytes website for my board, and it 's not in the qualified vendor list. But these ram compatibility lists on mobo sites are usually outdated, so i figured I'd be safe. Anybody else using this mushkin ram? It's nice micron d9's. This will suck if i have to replace it, cuz i just broke the bank doing this switch-over to intel.
---------------------
Edit; Ok, i found out from a buddy that intel boards play a whole 'nother ball game than amd boards, and it's one of the reasons it's screwing with my ram. I know about the ctrl+F1 combo to get to more advanced settings, but i only get like, 2-3 more options. I can't even set the command rate. I tried messing with manual and auto settings, and cpu-z shows my ram in epp mode or whatever in their normal 4-4-3-10 2T 2.0v settings, then the other 5-5-5-15 2T in jedec mode.

How can i reset my ram to run at it's normal settings? i know it's compatible, or it wouldn't even be working, even passing orthos and occt for 10 min. (It's all i have the patience to wait for at the moment,) but i just wanted to know it's stable, which it is. But these timings suck! If anybody can please help me with my transition from amd to intel life, I'd be most grateful. I'm really desperate, and a bit irritated at this point. Why is is doing this crap to my ram? I never heard of this, and I'm a certified tek on my 4th build. (1st intel)....as if you couldn't tell..









Check the "Memory" tab instead of the "SPD" tab. Also make sure you have the voltage set correctly, and make sure it is reading what you set it too in the bios hardware monitor. If it is running like .1v lower than it should, bump it up .1v. Also try using memtest86 to test the ram.


----------



## jaz

Now we're getting somewhere. I am slowly setting speeds and raising voltages, running occt and orthos in between changes, and just every day operations, web browsing, opening and closing windows programs, being careful not to install too many programs into a fresh win install at once, letting the pc and mem get "used to" the changes before i make more, breaking them in slowly.

So far it's working. I get them from 5-5-5-15 to 4-4-5-13 2T at a 1:1 ratio. That's what i've been trying mainly to do, is get a 1:1 ratio. I did it by setting the mem multi to 2 instead of 2.4. I left the more complex setting alone for the moment. Dram frequency is 333.3 and I'm still @ stock with my cpu. I need to get memory settings back to normal and stable so this board won't "undo" my changes like I've read about in this great forum.

My cpu is a CO version, but I've seen these go beyond 4ghz with good air cooling. I have to reseat my hs cuz i think i got too much mx-2 on there. Although i though i didn't put enough on. I spread a thin layer on, staying a few hairs away from the edges of it. I also have a 40mm fan on my northbridge, so that should help. In bios, it says my cpu temp is around 29c, but speed fan and coretemp say it's a bit high. I don't know which to believe..lol.


----------



## steffche

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have the settings for the P35-DS3L mobo and speedfan?

I was trying to figure out which temp was for northbridge, which one for CPU case temperature etc...

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffche* 
Hi Guys,

Does anyone have the settings for the P35-DS3L mobo and speedfan?

I was trying to figure out which temp was for northbridge, which one for CPU case temperature etc...

Cheers,

Steve.

I don't use Speedfan but if I remember correctly some have said it was either temp 1 or 2 for NB chipset.


----------



## go4life

In hardware monitor this is the temp for the NB (see the red line around):


----------



## steffche

Hey Guys,

I got my system Prime95 stable at the following settings:

CPU E2160 9x multi running at 3.2Ghz
Super Talent 2x1Gb RAM PC6400
P35-DS3L
FSB 356Mhz
CPU VOlts 1.45v in BIOS (CPUz shows 1.39v!!)
CPU:RAM ratio 4:5 in CPUz (2.50 in BIOS I think!)
RAM voltage 1.8v
All other voltages stock
Timings 5-5-5-15
Max Core Temp in Speedfan and Coretemp is 57DegC

If I try to increase FSB even by 5 Mhz I get Prime95 fail after 5 or so minutes.

I can increase CPU voltage more I guess given the reletively low core temps at load..not sure if its worth it though?

I have tried to increase RAM speed but it fails memtest.

Should I look at increasing RAM voltage and/or northbridge voltage to try and overclock RAM? Its already running at 890Mhz which is 90 above normal.

Any advice or suggestions welcome..

Cheers


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffche* 
Hey Guys,

I got my system Prime95 stable at the following settings:

CPU E2160 9x multi running at 3.2Ghz
Super Talent 2x1Gb RAM PC6400
P35-DS3L
FSB 356Mhz
CPU VOlts 1.45v in BIOS (CPUz shows 1.39v!!)
CPU:RAM ratio 4:5 in CPUz (2.50 in BIOS I think!)
RAM voltage 1.8v
All other voltages stock
Timings 5-5-5-15
Max Core Temp in Speedfan and Coretemp is 57DegC

If I try to increase FSB even by 5 Mhz I get Prime95 fail after 5 or so minutes.

I can increase CPU voltage more I guess given the reletively low core temps at load..not sure if its worth it though?

I have tried to increase RAM speed but it fails memtest.

Should I look at increasing RAM voltage and/or northbridge voltage to try and overclock RAM? Its already running at 890Mhz which is 90 above normal.

Any advice or suggestions welcome..

Cheers

i'd say try changing the ram multiplier so you don't put your ram over 800mhz.


----------



## steffche

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
i'd say try changing the ram multiplier so you don't put your ram over 800mhz.


But I thought it be better to run memory faster...no?


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steffche*


But I thought it be better to run memory faster...no?


Well it performs better when faster, but it is more stable if it's slower. Unless you want to start raising the ram voltage you should try to keep it at or below 800mhz for stability.


----------



## steffche

I reduced RAM speed to 2.0...and also reduced CPU multiplier to 8x but then increased my FSB to 400Mhz.

So now my CPU is still at 3.2Ghz and my RAM at 800Mhz...FSB at 400Mhz.

All sounds too neat..!

I tried reducing CPU multi to 7x and up the FSB to 456 (to maintain 3.2Ghz on the CPU)...but I cant get it to post.

Of course my RAM was now at 914Mhz...but I upped the RAM voltage by +0.2v and it still wouldn't post.

I have MCH at +0.1v and FSB at +0.1v. Should I go for more?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steffche*


I reduced RAM speed to 2.0...and also reduced CPU multiplier to 8x but then increased my FSB to 400Mhz.

So now my CPU is still at 3.2Ghz and my RAM at 800Mhz...FSB at 400Mhz.

All sounds too neat..!

I tried reducing CPU multi to 7x and up the FSB to 456 (to maintain 3.2Ghz on the CPU)...but I cant get it to post.

Of course my RAM was now at 914Mhz...but I upped the RAM voltage by +0.2v and it still wouldn't post.

I have MCH at +0.1v and FSB at +0.1v. Should I go for more?


I have +0.3v on both, and I only got 25c on the NB, but I got it watercooled though.

Try to use +0.3v on both, and just check your temps, and you will be good! For the settings it self, try 1600 fsb, and 8x multiplier, usually works for most mobos


----------



## steffche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I have +0.3v on both, and I only got 25c on the NB, but I got it watercooled though.

Try to use +0.3v on both, and just check your temps, and you will be good! For the settings it self, try 1600 fsb, and 8x multiplier, usually works for most mobos










My NB temp is 42c already!!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffche* 
My NB temp is 42c already!!!

hmm, but I know NB can take a lot of heat, like 60c and so on.

Do you have a fan on it? It may bring your temp down 10-15c


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hmm, but I know NB can take a lot of heat, like 60c and so on.

Do you have a fan on it? It may bring your temp down 10-15c









Agreed 42C is not a big deal. Also if you have good airflow in your case it shouldn't be a concern. I didn't have to increase my NB until 500fsb (2000fsb rated) on my p35-ds3l but yours could be different. Remember these boards have very bad vdrop, vdroop so you might have to juice up the cpu vcore a bit.


----------



## go4life

Yep, maybe the worst vdroop I have ever seen! If I set it to 1.6v in bios its 1.52v in windows:/ Do you know of any vdroop mod for this board? And I just push the extra 0.3v to the motherboard, dont know if I need it though, but what the heck, I just do it for fun







temp is 25c anyways


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffche* 
I reduced RAM speed to 2.0...and also reduced CPU multiplier to 8x but then increased my FSB to 400Mhz.

So now my CPU is still at 3.2Ghz and my RAM at 800Mhz...FSB at 400Mhz.

All sounds too neat..!

I tried reducing CPU multi to 7x and up the FSB to 456 (to maintain 3.2Ghz on the CPU)...but I cant get it to post.

Of course my RAM was now at 914Mhz...but I upped the RAM voltage by +0.2v and it still wouldn't post.

I have MCH at +0.1v and FSB at +0.1v. Should I go for more?

I would say try bumping up the mch and fsb one more, and trying higher vcore.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Yep, maybe the worst vdroop I have ever seen! If I set it to 1.6v in bios its 1.52v in windows:/ Do you know of any vdroop mod for this board? And I just push the extra 0.3v to the motherboard, dont know if I need it though, but what the heck, I just do it for fun







temp is 25c anyways










http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347

From the OP of this thread haha.

Mine arrives tomorrow, I hope I don't screw it up!


----------



## steffche

Ok...thanks for all the replies. Im at work now, but will give it a try tonight.

No I dont have a fan on the NB heatsink yet...just the standard Gigabyte HS.

I have the THermaltake Soprano case which has front/rear/side mounted fans, so I think the airflow should be ok...? Plus the BIG TYPHOON VX blowing down air on the NB...?

Which program do you guys recommend using to benchmark CPU and MEM performance? Im not into gaming, so 3D graphics etc aren't important to me really.

Just interest to check real-time differences between higher FSB and lower CPU Multiplier...vs higher Multi and lower FSB...and higher Mem multi too..


----------



## ferencster

Hi wiggy2k7. I have the same board only with a q9300. What are the settings for your board to make 450 fsb????. I cant set it stable even at 400 fsb!!!!


----------



## Gauvenator

Is there a way to set a thermal threshold with this board?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ferencster*


Hi wiggy2k7. I have the same board only with a q9300. What are the settings for your board to make 450 fsb????. I cant set it stable even at 400 fsb!!!!


you will need to raise you MCH voltage or the fsb voltage or both.


----------



## ferencster

I have tried upping fsb and mch voltage up to +.2v still no success


----------



## d3v0

I have been playing with my overclocks on my Q6600 GO (vid 1.2625) and here are my questions:

I got it up to 9x400fsb @ 1.4875vcore in the bios (drooped well below 1.4v, I have to do the pencil mod asap) and watching the temperatures on coretemp (tj max, 100c) it would go rather high, almost up to 61c, then during the rest of the stressing, it was basically at 56-57 on all four cores. I am using Prime 95 Large FFTs (read a guide on Toms to do this...though instinct tells me to run small fft)

I leave it alone for a few more hours, meanwhile one of the cores has crashed, and the first two cores are still running at 63c! Why would it run 56-57 for hours, then peak later? Ambients should have been very close to the same (70f).

Also, I have my FSB in cpu-z rated at 1600mhz. I am assuming this is limiting my overclock since the board is rated for 1333, so I was wondering where I could change that?

I have my memory running at 1000mhz ("250" setting) 5-5-5-15 with +3v (1000mhz is stock for my ram)

Also, how important is the FSB voltage?

Basically all I want is 3.6ghz stable for 24/7, and I just want to make sure I am getting everything right! Thanks guys









Edit: Current setup
multi:9x
fsb: 400(rated 1600 in cpu-z)
ram: "250" (1000mhz)
vcore: 1.4875
Fsb voltage: +2
MCH voltage: +2
Vdimm voltage: +3
Pcie: 100mhz
c1e: disabled

Temps are 57c on all four cores fully loaded as I speak.


----------



## go4life

Add 0.3v to both MCH and FSB! I get to 3.7ghz that way! But I cant go higher than 3.45 with 4gb of ram:/ And then I set vcore to 1.6v in bios, it drops down to 1.52 in cpu-z or something


----------



## rammunition

whats the difference betweens the Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3 iP35 (that i have) and the Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L, or are they just the same


----------



## go4life

I dont really know!


----------



## d3v0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Add 0.3v to both MCH and FSB! I get to 3.7ghz that way! But I cant go higher than 3.45 with 4gb of ram:/ And then I set vcore to 1.6v in bios, it drops down to 1.52 in cpu-z or something










Okay haha. Its running while I'm at work.

Should I be running the large fft or a small or blend in prime 95?


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Okay haha. Its running while I'm at work.Should I be running the large fft or a small or blend in prime 95?


Run small fft it stresses it more than large.I run blend when my ram is oc'ed to stress both at the sametime.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Okay haha. Its running while I'm at work.

Should I be running the large fft or a small or blend in prime 95?


In addition to testing the ram, it is also good for testing northbridge stability


----------



## d3v0

Alright ill run the blend.

I hope its passed when I get home haha







at least an 8 hour large fft stable makes me feel better about the possibility of 3.6ghz 24/7!


----------



## d3v0

Going to have to turn it up to 1.5v in the bios (stinking vdroop!) and try it again.

Failed at 1.48v after 3hrs 30m.

And its doing the strangest thing. Load temps are increasing on all the other cores after P95 fails! So weird.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Going to have to turn it up to 1.5v in the bios (stinking vdroop!) and try it again.

Failed at 1.48v after 3hrs 30m.

And its doing the strangest thing. Load temps are increasing on all the other cores after P95 fails! So weird.


that is really no problem! remember that your computer will not run 100% all the time! the only time it actually run 100% over a time is when you are folding or using prime95 and so on


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Going to have to turn it up to 1.5v in the bios (stinking vdroop!) and try it again.

Failed at 1.48v after 3hrs 30m.

And its doing the strangest thing. Load temps are increasing on all the other cores after P95 fails! So weird.

I honestly don't see a problem with giving it a little more juice due too the vdroop/vdrop this board is cursed with.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hout17* 
I honestly don't see a problem with giving it a little more juice due too the vdroop/vdrop this board is cursed with.

true! When I set my vcore to 1.6v in bios it is 1.55v in real time....


----------



## d3v0

Currently 9 Hours stable Prime 95 Blend with 1.5vcore and +3 FSB and +3 MCH @ 9x400!

Temps are at 57c, going to run for 24 hours if possible.

Edit: I also plan on folding with this cpu, so it will be at 100% all the time mate!


----------



## go4life

Nice! Looks like you are quite stable now


----------



## d3v0

Yes sir


----------



## go4life

very nice!








Candy for my eye


----------



## d3v0

Thankyou for all of your kind words good sir


----------



## go4life

No problem homie


----------



## steffche

I managed to tweak my RAM last night to achieve a Trd (Performance Level) value of 5!

My DDR800 RAM is running at 4-5-5-15 and DDR500 (2:50 Mem divider), FSB at 400Mhz, E2160 x8 = 3.2Ghz

Prime Stable for over 8 hours.

It took a lot of trials, it wouldn't post on many of the attempts, and I kept on thinking it was related to insufficient vMCH, but in the end it was my RAM voltage that required a hefty boost.

In the end I finished up with +0.1 vMCH, +0.1 vFSB and +0.4 vDIMM (my RAM is rated at 1.8v!!!)

Touching the NB heatsink and RAM heatspreaders, and they feel surprisingly luke warm. I expected my RAM to be burning hot at this voltage, but it wasn't so.

I have the cheap Supertalent value DDR800 2GB kit...(Silver aluminium heatspreaders).

Anyway...after performing benchmark tests with Passmark I noticed considerable improvement in Memory write times, and slight improvements in all other Memory tests.

I tried going for 4-4-4-12 timings, but just couldn;t get the thing to post...and I'm not game enough to try any more vDIMM...

Steve.


----------



## hout17

Nice work d3v0 it's insane how bad the vdroop is on these things. I have my board and Q6600 in the closet for now and you just reminded me haha. Good too see you got it stable.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


Nice work d3v0 it's insane how bad the vdroop is on these things. I have my board and Q6600 in the closet for now and you just reminded me haha. Good too see you got it stable.


Coming from a guy with a 4.4ghz E8400 that means a lot, thanks!

Bust your Q6600 out! Haha I plan on shooting for 3.8 after lapping my proc this weekend and pencil modding the p35. My temps are so good with an unlapped processor that my hopes are high. As soon as I can get the voltages stable with the mobo I think its definitely possible with this chip.

When should I stop with temps under load? I plan on stopping at 60 or so, but is anything higher safe? I know the GO is allowed to hit 70c but I'm just curious what you think.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Coming from a guy with a 4.4ghz E8400 that means a lot, thanks!

Bust your Q6600 out! Haha I plan on shooting for 3.8 after lapping my proc this weekend and pencil modding the p35. My temps are so good with an unlapped processor that my hopes are high. As soon as I can get the voltages stable with the mobo I think its definitely possible with this chip.

When should I stop with temps under load? I plan on stopping at 60 or so, but is anything higher safe? I know the GO is allowed to hit 70c but I'm just curious what you think.


In my opinion maxing at 63-65C should be fine that's where I kept it at on my Q6600.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


When should I stop with temps under load? I plan on stopping at 60 or so, but is anything higher safe? I know the GO is allowed to hit 70c but I'm just curious what you think.


I would say about 65c! More than that scares me









Mine never goes over 50c even with 1.55v vcore








Watercooling ftw


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I would say about 65c! More than that scares me









Mine never goes over 50c even with 1.55v vcore








Watercooling ftw

















Are you running a gtx480 or something because those are some low temps.


----------



## go4life

Nope! I have a Black Ice Extreme 360! Its a really good rad








Its the little brother to the 480gtx


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Nope! I have a Black Ice Extreme 360! Its a really good rad








Its the little brother to the 480gtx










When I had my vcore on my Q6600 jacked up to 1.54 in bios 1.49 in windows with my Swiftech mcr220 and medium speed yates I would max around 63C hitting 65C once in a while. Nice temps.


----------



## go4life

Thanks! Well I have many fans in my case! 3x120 on the rad, 1x120 blowing hot air out on the back, 1x120 on the floor to take out hot air from g-card, and 2x80 in the front taking in cool air! So I guess thats why i get good temps


----------



## murderbymodem

DS3L ftw!


----------



## d3v0

Whats a good vcore for 24/7 if I want to keep this processor for more than a year? I am getting 3.7 stable around 1.55vcore in the bios, and I am curious if I should use this for 24/7 over 3.6 @ 1.5vcore.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Whats a good vcore for 24/7 if I want to keep this processor for more than a year? I am getting 3.7 stable around 1.55vcore in the bios, and I am curious if I should use this for 24/7 over 3.6 @ 1.5vcore.

I run 1.55v all the time







But from what I have heard, 1.5v max in real time if you are going to keep it and run it 24/7


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I run 1.55v all the time







But from what I have heard, 1.5v max if you are going to keep it and run it 24/7









Ah okay, well currently it is reading at 1.45v in windows, though I have it at 1.55v in the bios. I know that software voltage sensors are far from accurate though. It's hard to find a happy medium with this vdroop!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d3v0* 
Ah okay, well currently it is reading at 1.45v in windows, though I have it at 1.55v in the bios. I know that software voltage sensors are far from accurate though. It's hard to find a happy medium with this vdroop!

I just put it at 1.6v in bios, so it drops to 1.55v in windows. Cpu-z aint to bad when it comes to measuring the volt I think. But think I will get a Asus P5Q Deluxe soon, they seem very good! and maybe I can get away from this awful vdroop


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I just put it at 1.6v in bios, so it drops to 1.55v in windows. Cpu-z aint to bad when it comes to measuring the volt I think. But think I will get a Asus P5Q Deluxe soon, they seem very good! and maybe I can get away from this awful vdroop









its a very easy fix! pencil mod it







i have done it a few days ago am now my max vdroop is 0.064v







3.4ghz stable with 1.45 in bios and 1.396 load with intel burn test
heres a pic of what u have to pencil down


----------



## go4life

Nice! I did to my 780i! Helped a lot! But think im gonna change this one anyways


----------



## The-Studio-Austin

a question about the Problem with on-board sound on my GA-EP35-DS3. It is humming bad and it is up to date. I did put a new audio can in the thing and it is still send a loud HUM to my MIXING Board. Same for headphones or any amp I plug it into. It sounds like the ground wire is off. HELP ME I AM GOING NUTS and I have a band in here that is Recording now and the play back is Baddddddddd! L


----------



## steffche

Hi guys,

If Memtest passes without errors for more than 8 hours, and Prime95 passes on small FFT's for more than 8 hours, you would assume the system to be fairly stable right?

However, Prime95 fails Blend Test on one of my cores usually after 6-8 hours...

What is blend test testing that small FFT's and Memtest aren't?


----------



## go4life

@ studio austin, sorry I don't know!









@ steffche. that will be very stable! As long as you are not folding you will be fine









Remember that your system will almost never run at 100% for more than a sec for gaming and everyday use! So you will be fine


----------



## steffche

I just increased CPU voltage to 1.5v in BIOS from 1.45v. One thing I now notice is that vDroop is almost non existent. Previously when set to 1.45v the CPUv would drop as low as 1.39v under load and rise to 1.41 max. Now with it set to 1.5v in BIOS it maxed at 1.46 and minimum 1.43v!!! This was over an 8 hour Prime95 Blend test session.

So it slightly improved my stability, to run blend test for just over 8 hours...infact 8 hours and 10 minutes...and then it failed witha rounding error.

I take the point that the system should be stable enough at these settings, but it still bugs me that it failed...


----------



## murderbymodem

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...b-ii-ds3l.html
Anyone here have a Thermaltake Blue Orb II on their DS3L?
Thinking of getting one, trying to find out if anyone has it on a DS3L.


----------



## go4life

sorry, I only have water







Why not get a Zalman 9500/9700 or something instead? or maybe a true120?


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hi guys i was wondering if this video card would work with this motherboard
Leadtek PX9600GT Extreme GeForce 9600 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16
also thinking about this video card
ZOTAC ZT-98GES5P-FCP GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16
If they both would work on this motherboard which one would run cooler and less noise 
THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## go4life

Hello









Both will work fine! And I dont think any of them will make to much noise (not 100% sure though) Instead of the 9800gt just get the 8800gt 512mb, since this is basically the same card for less money. The 9600gt is just to weak









cheers


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130401
Less heat + noise, stock cooler, runs great on my DS3L.


----------



## go4life

yeah the gts`s is quite good! My friend have 2 of them in sli! Not to bad really! But as always, there are many games that doesn`t support sli, so I dont think its worth it anymore, after I had my 8800GT in sli.. but the gts is very good alone


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hi everyone i just installed another 1 gig of G.skill RAM 1066 now i have 3 total that are the same speed same specs on all 3 why does windows properties say i only have 2.5 gigs


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy*


Hi everyone i just installed another 1 gig of G.skill RAM 1066 now i have 3 total that are the same speed same specs on all 3 why does windows properties say i only have 2.5 gigs







http://sizzleradio.com/ram.JPG


Because you are running 32-Bit Windows XP.
If you want the rest to be recognised, you need either 64-Bit Vista or XP. And 64-Bit XP has horrible driver issues, so I'd say get some 64-Bit Vista on there.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

ok thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy*


Hi everyone i just installed another 1 gig of G.skill RAM 1066 now i have 3 total that are the same speed same specs on all 3 why does windows properties say i only have 2.5 gigs

















Yeah you need a 64bit OS to recognize all of your 3gigs or more.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy*


ok thanks










I wouldn't worry about it, 2.5gb is still a good amount of ram, and XP doesn't use as much of your ram as Vista does, so IMO you've got an okay setup going.

However, if you do want to take the plunge, go for 64-Bit Vista, You'll get DirectX 10 and your full 3gb of ram.


----------



## Pasta

My fan tops out at 2000rpm.. supposed to be 4000 right? I think this PSU is ****. What's your fan's top speed? Anyone.


----------



## murderbymodem

According to Speedfan, mine barely goes above 1500. (stock btw, Blue Orb II in sig isn't going in until tonight.)


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


According to Speedfan, mine barely goes above 1500. (stock btw, Blue Orb II in sig isn't going in until tonight.)


Mine hovers around 1500 also.. Interesting.

On a completely separate note.. Why isn't overclocking the FSB more popular? Is it unsafe? Seems like no one really talks about the speed advantage in higher FSB frequencies. Speeds up your entire system, big difference in benchmarks. Is there a risk?

And how about tRD? That's the latency between the memory and the NorthBridge right? Anyone know how to alter it on this board?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


On a completely separate note.. Why isn't overclocking the FSB more popular? Is it unsafe? Seems like no one really talks about the speed advantage in higher FSB frequencies. Speeds up your entire system, big difference in benchmarks. Is there a risk?


Well, because some people are afraid to overclock period?
I'll raise my FSB, I just won't mess wtih my voltage or anything.
My Q6600 gets to 3.0Ghz no problem with only a raised FSB, still stock multi and voltage.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Well, because some people are afraid to overclock period?
I'll raise my FSB, I just won't mess wtih my voltage or anything.
My Q6600 gets to 3.0Ghz no problem with only a raised FSB, still stock multi and voltage.


What do you run your FSB at?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


What do you run your FSB at?


337 I believe, I'll check the exact number when I get home today, but it is somewhere around there.


----------



## Hoskins

thats what i was previously running mine at for 3Ghz .now down to business, whos running an e8600 on this board since i have one on order, and what can i expect when i install it. Im fairly new to OC but i did have the Q66 running at 3.2Ghz when paired up with 2GB of Kingston hyperX ddr800. Ive recently took out the kingston and replaced it with Dominator and saw right away that it made a huge difference (not in a good way) i could not get the Q66 to run stable at 3.0 with stock settings like it did with the hyperx.


----------



## Hoskins

btw redmist, how difficult was it to install that Duorb on the 4850 since its not designed for that model. I need a new cooler as the stock temps are unbareable.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoskins*


btw redmist, how difficult was it to install that Duorb on the 4850 since its not designed for that model. I need a new cooler as the stock temps are unbareable.


Not hard at all


----------



## wiggy2k7

Im thinking of getting a HD4850... Sapphire do a new dual slot cooler card, i was wondering if it lowered the temps by much over the stock cooler 4850's ???


----------



## Hoskins

well it can't make it any worse now can it lol.







i can see it making a diff....
i think main issue with original cooler is the fan it self doesn't really move any CFM because of its design, the fan moves air out only one side not to mention the fins are small. At least that pic you show the heatsink has more air flow and bigger fins on the fan that are facing down. Id assume at least a 10c lower if not more in temp.


----------



## Hoskins

according to some users its about 15c lower.
it runs 40-45c at idle and 60-65 under load, right now mines running 55c idle 
with 55% fan speed enabled in profile.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148468...roduct_reviews


----------



## wiggy2k7

If i do get a HD4850 i'll deffo get the dual slot cooler design then... its either that or a HD4870


----------



## murderbymodem

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...d.php?t=692686
Check there, its not me but it shows the Duorb being installed on two 4850s


----------



## Hoskins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoskins*


whos running an e8600 on this board since i have one on order, and what can i expect when i install it. Im fairly new to OC but i did have the Q66 running at 3.2Ghz when paired up with 2GB of Kingston hyperX ddr800. Ive recently took out the kingston and replaced it with Dominator and saw right away that it made a huge difference (not in a good way) i could not get the Q66 to run stable at 3.0 with stock settings like it did with the hyperx.



anyone? or even some E8500 users could be helpful.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


337 I believe, I'll check the exact number when I get home today, but it is somewhere around there.


So with your RAM running at 800MHz, you have the potential to increase your front side bus to 400MHz. This would speed up your entire system, while also putting your DRAM:FSB ratio to 1:1.

(Here's what I understand about ratios: As long as the RAM is running faster than the bus, no slowdowns. Yet there's people who actually claim that the ratio optimization theory is bull****, and RAM can run at any speed without slowing the FSB. Will someone link me to some benching results that prove either claims?. This board can run the FSB at up to 700MHz.

I don't understand why the FSB speed is not considered a huge factor in fast computing. If you google "FSB overclocking," you get articles explaining how to increase the FSB _for_ the rest of the system's advantage, and not to increase bandwidth in the bus itself. I'm not saying anyone should sacrifice the CPU speed for the FSB, but that it's a factor in increasing system speed. Or isn't it?)


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


So with your RAM running at 800MHz, you have the potential to increase your front side bus to 400MHz. This would speed up your entire system, while also putting your DRAM:FSB ratio to 1:1.

(Here's what I understand about ratios: As long as the RAM is running faster than the bus, no slowdowns. Yet there's people who actually claim that the ratio optimization theory is bull****, and RAM can run at any speed without slowing the FSB. Will someone link me to some benching results that prove either claims?. This board can run the FSB at up to 700MHz.

I don't understand why the FSB speed is not considered a huge factor in fast computing. If you google "FSB overclocking," you get articles explaining how to increase the FSB _for_ the rest of the system, and not to increase bandwidth in the bus itself. I'm not saying anyone should sacrifice the CPU speed for the FSB, but that it's a factor in increasing system speed. Or isn't it?)


The above is totally beyond my comprehension.
I know absolutely nothing about ram overclocking.


----------



## KingJude

hey i dont know what im doing wrong.... i got these settings... can anyone help? my first time actually doing an OC.

my settings in bios
Advanced BIOS Features

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) (Note) [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) (Note) [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function (Note) [Disabled]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

CPU Clock Ratio (Note) [10]
CPU Host Clock Control [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) 290
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) [100]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [Manual]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) the one close to 800 i got is 725 i think or 750...

System Voltage Control [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control [+0.1] The base is 1.8v. but my ocz says its 2.1 on the ram itself
PCI-E OverVoltage Control [+0.1]
FSB OverVoltage Control [+0.1]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1]
CPU Voltage Control 1.36v.

its turns off then on.... then when it comes to boot windows.... i see the windows xp booting window.. and then it turns off byitself and turns on again.... should i take out the battery? reset everything and do jumper or do i need to increase voltage on cpu?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingJude*


hey i dont know what im doing wrong.... i got these settings... can anyone help? my first time actually doing an OC.

my settings in bios
Advanced BIOS Features

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) (Note) [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) (Note) [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function (Note) [Disabled]

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)

CPU Clock Ratio (Note) [10]
CPU Host Clock Control [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) 290
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) [100]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) [Manual]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) the one close to 800 i got is 725 i think or 750...

System Voltage Control [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control [+0.1] The base is 1.8v. but my ocz says its 2.1 on the ram itself
PCI-E OverVoltage Control [+0.1]
FSB OverVoltage Control [+0.1]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1]
CPU Voltage Control 1.36v.

its turns off then on.... then when it comes to boot windows.... i see the windows xp booting window.. and then it turns off byitself and turns on again.... should i take out the battery? reset everything and do jumper or do i need to increase voltage on cpu?


try to add even more volt to the ram, put +0.3 more than stock, it will help a lot! It did for me









Could also be to little on the cpu, but try the ram first


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingJude* 
hey i dont know what im doing wrong.... i got these settings... can anyone help? my first time actually doing an OC.

my settings in bios...

You're not overclocking your FSB, leave the voltage at normal. Leave PCI-E voltage at normal. Leave (G)MCH (NorthBridge) voltage at normal. If your RAM is PC2-6400 (800MHz), you do not need to overvolt it (you're running it even lower than its rated speed, why would you overvolt it).

The only thing you're overclocking right now is your CPU, and it's the _only_ voltage you didn't raise.







With the speeds you currently have, your first step to take (if you encounter power problems, which you already have) is to raise the CPU voltage one notch. Meaning, read what your "Normal CPU Vcore" is, and raise the voltage manually to one notch above that.

Tell me, is your RAM rated at DDR2-800 (PC2-6400)?


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
The above is totally beyond my comprehension.
I know absolutely nothing about ram overclocking.

I'm not necessarily talking about overclocking RAM. I assumed that you're running your RAM at its rated speed (800MHz in your sys info) and I didn't suggest raising it. I was just noting that with a RAM speed of 800MHz, it's possible to increase the FSB to 400MHz for overall increased speed (as opposed to 3xxMHz FSB). You should do some research.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
I'm not necessarily talking about overclocking RAM. I assumed that you're running your RAM at its rated speed (800MHz in your sys info) and I didn't suggest raising it. I was just noting that with a RAM speed of 800MHz, it's possible to increase the FSB to 400MHz for overall increased speed (as opposed to 3xxMHz FSB). You should do some research.









Oh, yeah I don't know much, just enough to get my by.
My FSB is actually 334 btw.
Installed my Blue Orb II tonight, temps went from 78c with the stock down to 51c with the Blue Orb II








(under 100% load, and OCed to 3ghz.)


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Oh, yeah I don't know much, just enough to get my by.
My FSB is actually 334 btw.
Installed my Blue Orb II tonight, temps went from 78c with the stock down to 51c with the Blue Orb II








(under 100% load, and OCed to 3ghz.)

Nice temp, I need one o those.


----------



## tensionz

Just looking for someone to confirm that these are normal considering I don't have great knowledge with voltage settings.

E6300 @ 2.80GHz
-
CPU Freq: 400
CPU VCore: 1.375 BIOS, 1.34 CPU-Z

Also, which VCore is the more correct one, I assume CPU-Z is and that the decrease is from VDroop, is it still a ordinary VCore to have? (and yes it has been stable so far)


----------



## rogerkhy

Hey sorry if this question has been asked before. I'm new to this board and barely signed up a couple of minutes ago. When I overclock, do I have to tweak with the RAM settings? I'm not sure if my RAM is overclockable or not.

My build: Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 at 2.2 stock with Arctic Cooling heatsink, Nvidia EVGA 9600GT Superclocked, Corsair 650w power supply, Gigabyte P35-DS3L motherboard and A-Data 2gb RAM DDR2 800.

I've been wanting to overclock but I'm afraid I might mess something up. I did read the tutorial and I'm going to take the baby steps to overclocking.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tensionz*


Just looking for someone to confirm that these are normal considering I don't have great knowledge with voltage settings.

E6300 @ 2.80GHz
-
CPU Freq: 400
CPU VCore: 1.375 BIOS, 1.34 CPU-Z

Also, which VCore is the more correct one, I assume CPU-Z is and that the decrease is from VDroop, is it still a ordinary VCore to have? (and yes it has been stable so far)


yes this is normal


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogerkhy*


Hey sorry if this question has been asked before. I'm new to this board and barely signed up a couple of minutes ago. When I overclock, do I have to tweak with the RAM settings? I'm not sure if my RAM is overclockable or not.

My build: Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 at 2.2 stock with Arctic Cooling heatsink, Nvidia EVGA 9600GT Superclocked, Corsair 650w power supply, Gigabyte P35-DS3L motherboard and A-Data 2gb RAM DDR2 800.

I've been wanting to overclock but I'm afraid I might mess something up. I did read the tutorial and I'm going to take the baby steps to overclocking.


hi and welcome








try to leave the ram first, notice that when you oc your cpu the ram will be higher to, so you need to set it right! The A-data aint any good oc`ers so try to keep them at stock!


----------



## KingJude

can anyone tell me whats a good benchmark program to use?? look at my rig at the bottom.. i just overclocked my e2180 to 3.0 ghz.. the cpu voltage is at 1.47 from Bios but pc wizard says different..... can anyone tell me if this is good

CPU-Z 1.48 report file

Processor(s)

Number of processors 1 
Number of cores 2 per processor 
Number of threads 2 per processor 
Name Intel Pentium E2180 
Code Name Conroe 
Specification Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz 
Package Socket 775 LGA 
Family/Model/Stepping 6.F.D 
Extended Family/Model 6.F 
Core Stepping M0 
Technology 65 nm 
Core Speed 3000.1 MHz 
Multiplier x Bus speed 10.0 x 300.0 MHz 
Rated Bus speed 1200.0 MHz 
Stock frequency 2000 MHz 
Instruction sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T 
L1 Data cache (per processor) 2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
L1 Instruction cache (per processor) 2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
L2 cache (per processor) 1024 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size

Chipset & Memory

Northbridge Intel P35/G33/G31 rev. A2 
Southbridge Intel 82801IB (ICH9) rev. 02 
Graphic Interface PCI-Express 
PCI-E Link Width x16 
PCI-E Max Link Width x16 
Memory Type DDR2 
Memory Size 2048 MBytes 
Memory Frequency 450.0 MHz (2:3) 
CAS# Latency (tCL) 5.0 clocks 
RAS# to CAS# (tRCD) 6 clocks 
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 6 clocks 
Cycle Time (tRAS) 17 clocks 
Command Rate (CR) 2T

System

System Manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
System Name P35-DS3L 
System S/N 
Mainboard Vendor Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
Mainboard Model P35-DS3L 
BIOS Vendor Award Software International, Inc. 
BIOS Version F8f 
BIOS Date 03/27/2008

Memory SPD

Module 1 DDR2, PC2-6400 (400 MHz), 1024 MBytes, OCZ 
Module 2 DDR2, PC2-6400 (400 MHz), 1024 MBytes, OCZ

Software

Windows Version Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (Build 2600) 
DirectX Version 9.0c

pc wizard says this about my voltage..
Hardware Monitoring :ITE IT8718F
Voltage CPU :1.44 V
+3.3V Voltage :3.34 V
+5V Voltage :5.00 V
+12V Voltage :12.16 V
DIMM :2.10 V
VBAT :3.20 V

Processor Temperature :40 Â°C
Mainboard Temperature :29 Â°C
:
Processor :Thermal Diode
Intel Pentium (Core 1) :48 Â°C
Intel Pentium (Core 2) :47 Â°C
:
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT :nVidia Driver
GPU Temperature :47 Â°C
GPU Ambient :37 Â°C
GPU Fan :99%
:
Hard Disk Monitoring :S.M.A.R.T
Hard Disk SAMSUNG HD753LJ :27 Â°C


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingJude*


can anyone tell me whats a good benchmark program to use?? look at my rig at the bottom.. i just overclocked my e2180 to 3.0 ghz.. the cpu voltage is at 1.47 from Bios but pc wizard says different..... can anyone tell me if this is good

CPU-Z 1.48 report file


looks like a normal pc







check your cpu volt in cpu-z thats the most accurate. A good benching prog, I would say 3Dmark06!


----------



## rogerkhy

Thank you go4life. I didn't know that. So when I overclock the mhz, my RAM timings will adjust on its own?


----------



## tensionz

Thanks also.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogerkhy* 
Thank you go4life. I didn't know that. So when I overclock the mhz, my RAM timings will adjust on its own?

no not the ram timing, but the mhz will! Also set your ram timings to the right value, most mobos change this sometimes, dont know why but if you have 5-5-5-15 ram just set it to that!


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogerkhy* 
Thank you go4life. I didn't know that. So when I overclock the mhz, my RAM timings will adjust on its own?

No, you'll have to adjust the memory multiplier. The memory multiplier is the DDR2 frequency divided by the FSB frequency. You have a limited amount of multipliers (2.0, 2.4, 3.0...). I suggest you (and everyone else asking about fundamental overclocking details) consult this tutorial. It will answer practically _all_ of your questions. Really extensive tutorial..


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogerkhy* 
Thank you go4life. I didn't know that. So when I overclock the mhz, my RAM timings will adjust on its own?

Whoops, your _timings_. If set to Auto, and the motherboard supports the model, they _will_ be automatically corrected.

(I thought you asked if the memory _frequency_ would be automatically adjusted.)


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
Whoops, your _timings_. If set to Auto, and the motherboard supports the model, they _will_ be automatically corrected.

(I thought you asked if the memory _frequency_ would be automatically adjusted.)

thats right, but VERY few ram actually get the right timings at auto. But could be he is lucky and got a ram that works on auto


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
thats right, but VERY few ram actually get the right timings at auto. But could be he is lucky and got a ram that works on auto









That's actually not true. This board supports a lot of popular RAM. See here. Yeah but a good idea to check anyway, I agree.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
That's actually not true. This board supports a lot of popular RAM. See here.

This is from personal experience. Over the years I have had one motherboard that worked fine on auto.


----------



## d3v0

Update: Currently running P95 Small FFT's with my new cooling (lapped my cpu to 1500 grit, bought a xigmatek crossbow, and added another scythe slipstream 110cfm for a push/pull config)

Currently @ 9x417, temps never gone above 63 in core temp! 1.5v, so this is the last of the overclocks...I hope it works ^_~

Honestly, Push/pull + lapping made a 10 degree difference. Wow. This board is amazing, I never expected over 400fsb out of it!

Edit: I still havent pencil modded. I am vdrooping from 1.5v at idle to 1.44-1.46v under full load. I have bios voltage @ 1.5625v, because the vdroop never allows the actual voltage to go above 1.5v even when idle.

So my question: With a pencil volt mod, will it help not only my bios->idle voltage but also my idle->load voltages? Because as I said, I am nowhere near 1.5v under load, and if I can pencil vmod it to make it so it will actually not vdroop as badly under load, I have even more headroom!


----------



## go4life

nice







the vdroop mod will work good for idle and load! When I did it to my old 780i I got a extra 100mhz out of the q6600







and it didnt need so much volt to get stable at the same settings







so go for it! Anyways this is my last day with the P35, I have bought a P45 P5Q-E now


----------



## d3v0

oooo fancy


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


So my question: With a pencil volt mod, will it help not only my bios->idle voltage but also my idle->load voltages? Because as I said, I am nowhere near 1.5v under load, and if I can pencil vmod it to make it so it will actually not vdroop as badly under load, I have even more headroom!


It hardly helped my bios idle voltage. It helped my idle>load (vdroop) voltage a lot. I went from having to run 3.0GHz @ 1.400 constantly with a 78c load temp, to running 3.0 @ 1.3xx with a 66c load temp. And stably with C1E and EIST enabled. I used a crappy pencil.


----------



## go4life

hey pasta you should get a better cpu cooler! the stock will only kill your cpu slowly


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey pasta you should get a better cpu cooler! the stock will only kill your cpu slowly










heh 66 is fine for me. tj max is 85


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey pasta you should get a better cpu cooler! the stock will only kill your cpu slowly










i'm gonna get one when i try to push it to 3.6 though


----------



## d3v0

Tjmax is 100c.

Max for GO is 71c.

Doing the pencil mod tonight! 3.85ghz on air incoming.


----------



## rogerkhy

Hey guys I was able to overclock my way towards 2.7 but something appears to be wrong. When I try to play a game, it crashes and quits on me. And when I try to overclock above 2.7, I seem to be getting the blue screen of death and my comp restarts. I tried increasing the voltage up a bit but I still seem to be getting the blue screen. I changed my memory multiplier to 2.40. Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3v0*


Tjmax is 100c.

Max for GO is 71c.

Doing the pencil mod tonight! 3.85ghz on air incoming.


what do you mean, 71c for G0 stepping cpus is tjmax? and 100c for M0?


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogerkhy*


Hey guys I was able to overclock my way towards 2.7 but something appears to be wrong. When I try to play a game, it crashes and quits on me. And when I try to overclock above 2.7, I seem to be getting the blue screen of death and my comp restarts. I tried increasing the voltage up a bit but I still seem to be getting the blue screen. I changed my memory multiplier to 2.40. Am I doing anything wrong?


which CPU you using? what's your FSB and memory speed at?


----------



## rogerkhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
which CPU you using? what's your FSB and memory speed at?

I'm using an Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 currently at stock 2.2 ghz. Before I set my FSB to around 247 or 250 with my clock ratio at 11x. It booted up fine but I can't seem to play my games. It will load up and I can play through about a couple of minutes into the game and it will just quit on me.

I'm using an A-data 2gb DDR 2 800. I set my memory multiplier to 2.40 and with 2.7ghz, my memory speed was around 600 or so. I consulted a friend who knows about overclocking more than I do and he said I shouldn't go above 850.


----------



## Casper123

Can i join even though i have the GA-*E*P-35-DS3L??????


----------



## go4life

I think its the same board casper!


----------



## hawaiian_geek

It is the same board with the only difference being the energy saver feature.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

Hi everyone







I got 3 gigs of ram right now all 1 gig sticks G.skill 1066 DDR2 i got 1 slot left now should i slap in another 1 gig of G.skill OR should i slap in a 2 gig stick of Mushkin ram that has the same 1066 and 555-15 same volts as the other sticks... then i will have 5 gigs total and im running 
VISTA x64(took the vista plunge just to have more memory)

OK THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUGGESTIONS


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogerkhy*


I'm using an Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 currently at stock 2.2 ghz. Before I set my FSB to around 247 or 250 with my clock ratio at 11x. It booted up fine but I can't seem to play my games. It will load up and I can play through about a couple of minutes into the game and it will just quit on me.

I'm using an A-data 2gb DDR 2 800. I set my memory multiplier to 2.40 and with 2.7ghz, my memory speed was around 600 or so. I consulted a friend who knows about overclocking more than I do and he said I shouldn't go above 850.


How high did you take up your voltage? Your CPU is built to handle high voltages (0.85V â€" 1.5V) at stock speed. If I were you, I'd first disable C1E and EIST. I'd then set the FSB to 333MHz, and the memory multipler to 2.4 (no point in running the memory 200MHz slower than stock). Then I'd set the CPU multiplier to 8 (2.66GHz). If I was not able to play games without increasing the voltage a lot, I'd probably perform the pencil mod.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


It is the same board with the only difference being the energy saver feature.




















Who gives a s***









I vote that he is in


----------



## Guide_Timothy

ok where are ur suggestions about my RAM :'(


----------



## deebeez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guide_Timothy*


ok where are ur suggestions about my RAM :'(


I think you should keep all the same brand, at least its supposed to be better. I would get another 1 gig or sell them all and get 2x 2gig.


----------



## Guide_Timothy

ok thank you


----------



## go4life

I agree with deebeez!


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogerkhy* 
Hey guys I was able to overclock my way towards 2.7 but something appears to be wrong. When I try to play a game, it crashes and quits on me. And when I try to overclock above 2.7, I seem to be getting the blue screen of death and my comp restarts. I tried increasing the voltage up a bit but I still seem to be getting the blue screen. I changed my memory multiplier to 2.40. Am I doing anything wrong?

i'm having the same problem lately









it's really annoying. Only with certain games. Right now it's assassin's creed. I can run OCCT fine without BSODs.. I'm experimenting with other voltages now..


----------



## iamgiGGlz

I've been very impressed with this board. 1333FSB and 1066Mhz RAM ratings are reasonable for a budget board, and it can clock much higher than that if you tell it to. From an overclocking point of view, the VERY flexible BIOS works a treat, allowing you to adjust voltages for each component individually.

The only down-sides I have found are that the North bridge heat-sink looks big, but doesn't do too well. I bought a Zalman cooler which does well even with heavy overclocking. The other issues are no on-board SP_Dif pins and no firewire. The former will only be an issue if you want to use it with a 8xxx or 9xxx GeForce for HDTV. The latter is down to personal use. Do you really need firewire?

Overall, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## p00ndawg

Anyone can tell me why my BIOS does not have SPD option 2.0?
lowest i have is 2.5.

Ive never flashed, bios ver f4.


----------



## krazykraut

First try at O/C:
Speedfan reads 1.04v idle core 0 And 2.00 on core 1.
1.10v core 0 and 2.00v running prime 95.


----------



## go4life

Think you can put more volt to it krazykraut! Seen many people have their e2160`s up to 1.5v


----------



## a$h x

The USB ports on the back panel are only usb 1.1! I thought ALL the the usb ports would be usb 2. Is there anyway to update the drivers to turn the back USB's inot usb 2 or am I stuck with them?


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a$h x* 
The USB ports on the back panel are only usb 1.1! I thought ALL the the usb ports would be usb 2. Is there anyway to update the drivers to turn the back USB's inot usb 2 or am I stuck with them?









Na, you're stuck with them. Mice and keyboards only need 1.1.. you should get a 2.0 hub if you're gonna be using external drives and webcams n stuff. assuming you have a front panel case ports already.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

I did a build with the ep35-ds3l mobo but wondering if it's defective. The reason is I had strange readings from cpu-z, hwmonitor & the mobo bios they all read the vcore at 1.52 then it went to 1.55. Vcore in bios set to AUTO which read 1.25 but another area in the bios it read 1.52 just like the monitoring software. The E8500 cpu is a E0 stepping and is set to stock speed. I did not have it overclocked & don't intend to since this is a build for a friend. I did flash the mobo last weekend to the F5 bios.
Last night I did notice the phase led lights on the mobo were on & stayed that way when the pc loaded windows. It was on while I burned about 16 dvd discs last night. I'm burning some dvd discs right now and those phase led's are not on. I also noticed last night the cpu and system temps were higher, 35c for system & 36c for cpu temp. Before flashing the mobo the cpu and system temps were low at 22c for cpu & 30c for system temp. Last night I checked my own E8400 pc which showed 23c for cpu temp and 30c for system temp.








Now the vcore is showing 1.23 within the mobo bios, cpu-z & hwmonitor. The cpu temp is now 22c & system temp is 33c. I don't understand what the heck is going on now!







Did flashing the mobo bios to F5 cause this or is it just a defect on the mobo itself?

I still have 2 weeks to get a replacement from Newegg. Do you think I should RMA the mobo even if the vcore now shows the normal readings now?
I'd appreciate any comments/advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## steffche

Hi guys,

Just thought I'd post my erecent findings with t his board.

I have had my system running at 400Mhz FSB, 8x Multiplier for CPU and 2.5 memory divider, 4-5-5-12 memory timings, trd=5 with the following voltages for a couple of weeks...prime stabe for over 12 hours.

Vdimm - +0.5v
PCI - normal
FSB - +0.1v
MCH - +0.1v
Vcore - 1.5000v

I tried to set Memory divider to 2.0 so as to have CPU:RAM ratio 1:1, but the system would not post. I tried increasing VMCH, but it made no difference.

Then I thought to put the FSB and MCH voltages to normal...and guess what...it did post with the memory divider set to 2.0.

So what does this mean? That the stock Northbridge cooler/heatsink is really useless? THat even a slight overload in temp just causes instability? And I'm guessing that with the 2.0 memory divider the northbridge was under more load perhaps due to a much tighter strap setting??

SO I can conclude that the northbridge can work faster/harder with normal voltage than any other setting.

How many owners have bothered to mod the NB heatsink??


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffche* 
So what does this mean? That the stock Northbridge cooler/heatsink is really useless? THat even a slight overload in temp just causes instability?

I'll wager it has nothing to do with the temp. I don't think you should buy a NB cooler.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

slap a 40mm fan on the NB chipset.


----------



## j0z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
slap a 40mm fan on the NB chipset.

works wonders dude


----------



## wiggy2k7

whats happened to the overclocking table on the 1st page ?


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


*slap a 40mm fan on the NB chipset*.


*#1 tip *for this board in this entire thread.
$4 fan on NB
e8400 @ 3.6
MIT settings
vcore 1.262 (bios 1.236, 1.216 cpuz)
MCH stock
PCI stock
FSB stock
Ram +.01 5-5-5-12 1000mhz 1.87v


----------



## pHreaksYcle

My PSU is a POS (lol) and when I turn my computer off, it still keeps all the USB and PS2 powered devices on like the lights and stuff, unless I switch it off from the back as well.

Obviously, if I'm going to automate it turning on and off, I won't be there to flip the switch.

I can't just leave lights on, the last time I just left the lights on thinking that it was okay, and because power was being drawn and there was no cooling going on, the PSU fried.

The reason I came here is there might be a BIOS setting that I don't know about to control this, if anyone knows about it, I would be most greatful.

Thanks for the long read guys


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Just buy a reputable power supply for your system.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pHreaksYcle* 
My PSU is a POS (lol) and when I turn my computer off, it still keeps all the USB and PS2 powered devices on like the lights and stuff, unless I switch it off from the back as well.

Obviously, if I'm going to automate it turning on and off, I won't be there to flip the switch.

I can't just leave lights on, the last time I just left the lights on thinking that it was okay, and because power was being drawn and there was no cooling going on, the PSU fried.

The reason I came here is there might be a BIOS setting that I don't know about to control this, if anyone knows about it, I would be most greatful.

Thanks for the long read guys









I _think_ this is a 5V standby voltage pulled by the motherboard. Most modern motherboards support wake on mouse or keyboard, and so they're kept on. Sometimes you can turn it off by turning off "wake on [everything]" in the bios, but not with this mobo. It may have a 5VSB jumper you can cover up to turn it off.

PSUs stay on unless you cut the power to them by flipping the switch on the back or turning off your power strip (i could be wrong about this) in my experience. I think it'd be close to impossible to actually fry the PSU by letting the 5V run.

e: just check and there are no 5V jumper pins.


----------



## Unstableiser

Is the p45 much better than this board? Still got the same reputation?


----------



## pHreaksYcle

Quote:

I think it'd be close to impossible to actually fry the PSU by letting the 5V run.
Well, I did it somehow. It _is_ a piece of **** Best Buy branded one. I will check for wake on whatever options and if that doesn't work I will just buy a reputable one. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Teddydogno1

I'm having a new problem with my system. I built it just about a year ago and have been running it at 3 GHz for that entire time without any problems. I just recently installed a new graphics card and now cannot overclock it AT ALL! Right after installing the new graphics card, it DID fail POST and reset a couple of times before coming online. I didn't think anything of it at the time (I assumed it was the MB getting adjusted to the new GPU) and hadn't noticed until this weekend that it was no longer running at 3 GHz.

MB: Gigabyte P35-DS3L 
CPU: Intel E2160 (nom 1.8 GHz Dual Core) 
RAM: G.Skill PC2-6400 2 x 1024 
Video: XFX GeForce 9800GT PCI-e

The old video card was an MSI GeForce 8600GT and as I said, the system was running OC'd at 3 GHz (333 bus, 9x multiplyer). The bad thing is, I didn't NOTICE that my system was not overclocking anymore until today, about 2 weeks after installing the new video card. (This says a lot for the improvement in graphics speed because it made COD4 and Crysis run better even with the huge drop in CPU speed!). I already sold the old one, so I can't swap it back to confirm that the new one is at fault. But why would it be? What about a graphics card could prevent the system from overclocking? I have tried setting the bus to just 215 and it won't even start up (even with CPU core volt, DDR volt and PCI-e volt slightly bumped).

Some additional info:

I should add that what is happening is the system fails to POST and does the couple of resets and puts itself back to the default bus setting (but it will leave any overvoltage settings in place). It will boot and run 100% of the time in the default speed settings but will FAIL TO POST 100% with ANY OC setting. I really don't see how it could be the RAM or CPU now suddenly failing to OC.

Reading some threads about this MB, it looks like I should try unplugging my external WD USB hard drive and also try resetting the CMOS. I DID try upgrading the BIOS to F8 (from F5) and there was no change in behavior. After the BIOS flash, I reset the CPU settings to "Optimal defaults", again with no change in behavior.

Another thing I will try is removing the new graphics card and installing an OLD PCI one that I have. Useful for troubleshooting, but not for computing.

Any thoughts to help me out here? Thanks!

rob


----------



## Teddydogno1

Yea! OK...clearing the CMOS and resetting everything in BIOS did the trick (at least for THIS boot). Since I had been running at 3.0 GHz previously, I jumped stright to 300 Mhz bus using Auto voltages and it worked like a champ. I'm up and running at 2.7 GHz. I'll let it run for a while like this before going back to 3.0 (I have some DVDs to re-encode tonight, so that will be a fair test).

Rob


----------



## Hoskins

my E8600 finally arrived now i need help getting this thing oc to at least 4Ghz.
everything is currently set to stock.Im wondering if i should use the corsair dominator 1066 or the HyperX 800. I found with my Q6600 that oc was alot easier on the kingston.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441910


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoskins* 
my E8600 finally arrived now i need help getting this thing oc to at least 4Ghz.
everything is currently set to stock.Im wondering if i should use the corsair dominator 1066 or the HyperX 800. I found with my Q6600 that oc was alot easier on the kingston.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441910

First find your stock voltage and set it manually. Then you need to go through the bios and disable all uneeded features, especially speedstep and c1e. You should also lock the pci-e frequency to 100mhz.

Then you can set the fsb to manual, and start oc'ing by raising the fsb little by little...personally I would go with the dominator 1066 because it will be easier to deal with memory ratios while oc'ing so you can rule out ram instability.

Before you OC, you should run an hour of Prime95 to make sure you are stable and stock, and run memtest for at least 1 pass to make sure your ram is not faulty.


----------



## brain damage

what BIOS ver is recommended for this mobo?

thx


----------



## homestyle

On a related note, I'm on the F4 BIOS, are there any performance increases from using a newer bios?


----------



## Unstableiser

Go to the website and it will tell you


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Go to the website and it will tell you









All that is marketing crap.

Anybody with real numbers?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homestyle* 
All that is marketing crap.

Anybody with real numbers?


I will continue to help you, despite being rude.

http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Mot...ProductID=2599


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 

I will continue to help you, despite being rude.

http://www.giga-byte.com/Support/Mot...ProductID=2599

Tell me again where to find the numbers?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homestyle* 
Tell me again where to find the numbers?


What numbers?


----------



## homestyle

Ok. Maybe I missed something. I asked if somebody has numbers (as in actual benchmarks). Or actual numbers that show an increase in new BIOS updates.

You quoted me with that link.

In any case, let's not get side-tracked.

-----------------------------------------------------------

This board is awesome. I'm on 480 FSB with stock voltage and all 4 of my dimm slots are filled. I can probably hit 500 FSB with the board, but my cpu needs 1.55 volts (in the BIOS)


----------



## halifax1

He sent you to the link because it explains what has changed with different BIOS versions.

A newer BIOS on this board isn't going to do much. Mostly, GigaByte updates BIOS to support newer CPUs and different types. That's the only difference.


----------



## HkB

I have this board for a several months now and I love almost everything about it. I currently have 2GB crucial ballistix tracer installed but I want to upgrade to 6GB or 8GB for heavy video editing. I've read that this board has problem handling four dimms and especially 8GB ram. Has anyone successfully run 6GB or 8GB ram without any problem? I plan to run Vista x64 and with my Q6600 @ 3.0Ghz. Please recommend which brand of ram this board can handle. Thanks.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HkB*


I have this board for a several months now and I love almost everything about it. I currently have 2GB crucial ballistix tracer installed but I want to upgrade to 6GB or 8GB for heavy video editing. I've read that this board has problem handling four dimms and especially 8GB ram. Has anyone successfully run 6GB or 8GB ram without any problem? I plan to run Vista x64 and with my Q6600 @ 3.0Ghz. Please recommend which brand of ram this board can handle. Thanks.


I have 6 gb in my system now with all 4 dimm slots full running a 480 FSB. 100% stable. All running on stock volts except for CPU (but that's to be expected). I have not had to increase FSB or MCH volts.

This doesn't mean you will get results like me, but good to know someone has had this board to 480 FSB with stock volts and all 4 dimm slots full.

This is with F4 BIOS, BTW


----------



## HkB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homestyle* 
I have 6 gb in my system now with all 4 dimm slots full running a 480 FSB. 100% stable. All running on stock volts except for CPU (but that's to be expected). I have not had to increase FSB or MCH volts.

This doesn't mean you will get results like me, but good to know someone has had this board to 480 FSB with stock volts and all 4 dimm slots full.

This is with F4 BIOS, BTW

homestyle, which brand of ram do you have?


----------



## homestyle

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227189

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145

The 2 GB kit of OCZ I posted is not the same set I have. I have a set that is 2.1 volts default for 5-5-5-15 timings on 800 mhz.

It doesn't matter about the brands, but make sure the volts and timings are the same.


----------



## HkB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227189

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231145

The 2 GB kit of OCZ I posted is not the same set I have. I have a set that is 2.1 volts default for 5-5-5-15 timings on 800 mhz.

It doesn't matter about the brands, but make sure the volts and timings are the same.


I was gonna sell my 2GB ballistix tracer because I thought mix-n-match wasn't recommended but since you proved that wrong, should I add another 4GB with the same spec as my 2GB?

This is what I have now:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148208


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HkB*


I was gonna sell my 2GB ballistix tracer because I thought mix-n-match wasn't recommended but since you proved that wrong, should I add another 4GB with the same spec as my 2GB?

This is what I have now:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148208


With XP Pro as your OS it wouldn't be worth it,you'll see no improvment.64-bit OS's take advantage of more than 3.2GB's of ram.Save and get a better gfx's card.


----------



## HkB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reezin14*


With XP Pro as your OS it wouldn't be worth it,you'll see no improvment.64-bit OS's take advantage of more than 3.2GB's of ram.Save and get a better gfx's card.


I will upgrade to Vista x64 to utilize more memory for video editing. As of now, it's a pita to edit avhcd file with the ram I have now. I don't think upgrading my gfx card will do much for video editing and I also don't play games on pc. I'm just trying to find out if this board can run the full 8GB as it's advertised. I read some people said yes while others no.


----------



## homestyle

You could add the 4 GB, but there's no guarantee. It's a crapshoot. (at least from reading the threads of different people...

I originally planned on using only 4 GB, but thought I would stress test 6 GB just to see and it worked well.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brain damage* 
what BIOS ver is recommended for this mobo?

thx

they're so shady about bios update descriptions.. SpeedStep (EIST) doesn't work at all in F8, although it works in F8f (beta), and all beta bios downloads are eventually removed from their DL page. found this out from reading this and then checked my cpu-z, EIST was indeed not working, C1E was.

i'm going to revert to F7 to see if I can get a higher overclock. i'll edit this post with results. F4 for some reason, is removed from the DL page. can everyone post which bios they're using??

edit: F9a (the latest) seems to be the most compatible with overclocking. However EIST still, does not work.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
they're so shady about bios update descriptions.. SpeedStep (EIST) doesn't work at all in F8, although it works in F8f (beta), and all beta bios downloads are eventually removed from their DL page. found this out from reading this and then checked my cpu-z, EIST was indeed not working, C1E was.

i'm going to revert to F7 to see if I can get a higher overclock. i'll edit this post with results. F4 for some reason, is removed from the DL page. can everyone post which bios they're using??

Same here (F8)
beta F9a has been up for about a month or 2, as good as F8f was but no better:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=13927


----------



## ikilledmyagoia

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=354145
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
Freq : 3150.17 MHz (450.02 * 7)
MB Model : P35-DS3L
NB : Intel P35/G33/G31 rev A2
Ram: XMS2-6400C5 stock volts 1:1 multi

Volts left at stock, cooled with Zalman 9500 in antec sonata


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ikilledmyagoia* 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=354145
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
Freq : 3150.17 MHz (450.02 * 7)
MB Model : P35-DS3L
NB : Intel P35/G33/G31 rev A2
Ram: XMS2-6400C5 stock volts 1:1 multi

Volts left at stock, cooled with Zalman 9500 in antec sonata

I've got the same system as you (almost).

Have you tried taking your cpu up to 3.5 GHz?

I have to take my voltage up to 1.55 (in the BIOS)... 1.49 in CPU-Z


----------



## ikilledmyagoia

I could probably get there easily if I had some 1066 but my corsair starts messing up around 475


----------



## pjj1180

Does anybody here have 4gigs running higher that 1000mhz?


----------



## identitycrisis

On the same note as the above post (sort of?) has anyone had any serious problems running 4x2gb of the g.skill 1000s? Im thinking of picking up a 2ns kit, as well as a gtx 260 and a 640gb hdd to give my rig a bit of an update, and didnt know if this was a worth while purchase or not...


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikilledmyagoia*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=354145
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
Freq : 3150.17 MHz (450.02 * 7)
MB Model : P35-DS3L
NB : Intel P35/G33/G31 rev A2
Ram: XMS2-6400C5 stock volts 1:1 multi

Volts left at stock, cooled with Zalman 9500 in antec sonata


Stock volts.. great chip!


----------



## Pasta

Just thought I'd show everyone my results of tightening tRD (Performance level) in conjunction with DRAM speed and ratio. The equation to calculate your lowest tRD attainable is right here. Listed below from my slowest to fastest combination.

3. 800MHz RAM, 333MHz FSB, 4-5-4-11, tRD 5, 6:5 ratio

2. 750MHz RAM, 375MHz FSB, 4-4-4-10, tRD 6, 1:1 ratio

1. 900MHz RAM, 375MHz FSB, 4-5-4-11, tRD 5, 6:5 ratio

You may be surprised to find the RAM at 750MHz with a tRD of 6 outperformed 800MHz with tRD of 5. This was due to a lower tRCD (a crucial timing) and a slightly higher FSB.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
On the same note as the above post (sort of?) has anyone had any serious problems running 4x2gb of the g.skill 1000s? Im thinking of picking up a 2ns kit, as well as a gtx 260 and a 640gb hdd to give my rig a bit of an update, and didnt know if this was a worth while purchase or not...

I would upgrade the mobo before moving to the 260.

The pcie 1.1 bottlenecks the 260 ranging from slightly to bad depending on the game.


----------



## Rajb1031

hey everyone, is this a good OC? can I go further?


----------



## thegreatpeon

Hey guys,

I'm just getting started on overclocking. I've read a few sites and, through some trial and error, think I've figured out the basics of overclocking on this thing.
*
This is my current system.*
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 
CPU Speed: Stock-2.67gHz Current Overclock-3.52gHz
CPU Fan: Zalman 9700 LED
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 640mb
Graphics Fan: Stock
Memory: 4x1GB Corsair DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Power Supply: OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI 700w
Case: Rosewill R6A34-BK
OS: Vista 32-bit Home Premium
*
CPU-Z:*










The first thing I see is that CPU-Z only says I have a 6x multiplier when the BIOS says I have a 8x. EDIT: I re-opened CPU-Z and it now says 8x.

The second thing is on the memory page i have a 5-6-6-20, and that doesn't look very good to me when I see a lot of 4-4-4-12.
*
BIOS Settings:*
Standard CMOS Features:
default
Advanced BIOS Features:
HDD SMART - Disabled
Limit CPUID max to 3 - Disabled
No-Execute Memory Protect - Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) - Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor - Enabled
CPU EIST Function - Disabled
Virtualization Technology - Enabled
Integrated Peripherals:
default
Power Management Setup:
default
PNP/PCI configurations:
default
PC Health Status:
default
MB Intelligent Tweaker:
Robust Graphics Booster - Auto
CPU Clock Ratio - 8x
CPU Frequency - 3.52GHz (440x8)
CPU Host Clock Control - Enabled
CPU Host Frequency (MHz) - 440
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) - 100
CIA2 - Disabled
Performance Enhance - Standard
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) - 2.00
Memory Frequency (MHz) - 800 880
System Voltage Control - Manual
DDR2 OverVoltage Control - +0.1V
PCI-E OverVoltage Control - Normal
FSB OverVoltage Control - +0.1V
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control - Normal
CPU Voltage Control - 1.38750V
Normal CPU Vcore - 1.35000V

At stock levels I benchmarked it on PCMark05 at 5941
At my current overclocking it hits 7006

At my current overclocking I can run prime95 overnight without any problems, but once I push it to 450 FSB and run prime95 it will error in the first test. I've tried raising each of the voltages by +1 notch but none of them have any effect, individually or together. The hottest I've seen the CPU get is about 55C so heat isn't the issue.

I've seen people overclock their machines quite a bit more then what I've currently got but I'm running into stability issues if I try for anything more then what I've got. If any of you guys have some tips to help me get this guy going a bit further I would appreciate it.


----------



## grossebeaver

Disabling CE1 should take care of your variable multiplier issue.

For now don't worry about the timings, also the 4 sticks of ram probably isn't gonna help to drop the timings.


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...l_6.html#sect0


----------



## thegreatpeon

I had already checked that site you linked but it was a good review. I still didn't get any hints from it.

One thing that I heard from some of the guys at work was that my RAM was likely the biggest problem so I looked into my RAM a bit and found this:

Tech Spec
Capacity 2GB (2 x 1GB)
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Cas Latency 4
Timing 4-4-4-12
Voltage *2.1V*
Heat Spreader Yes
Features SLI certified
Recommend Use High Performance or Gaming Memory

I seem to recall that the default memory voltage is only 1.8V and that by adjusting it to +0.1V I only brought it up to 1.9V which is still 0.2V short of what it should be running at. I'm going to test this and see what happens. If any of you guys have any other ideas I'd like to hear them.


----------



## redalert

1.8v is the default voltage for the board


----------



## peenineebs

i'm trying to oc my ram but im not sure where you guys are finding the timings at, only thing related to it is http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/5757/bios3ey2.jpg

what should i change it to, to have a good oc? thanks for the help


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peenineebs*


i'm trying to oc my ram but im not sure where you guys are finding the timings at, only thing related to it is http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/5757/bios3ey2.jpg

what should i change it to, to have a good oc? thanks for the help


press ctrl+f1 at the initial bios screen


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


On the same note as the above post (sort of?) has anyone had any serious problems running 4x2gb of the g.skill 1000s? Im thinking of picking up a 2ns kit, as well as a gtx 260 and a 640gb hdd to give my rig a bit of an update, and didnt know if this was a worth while purchase or not...


My gskill 4x2gb is running fine.


----------



## wrathman

OMG! This thread rocks! I've been looking for help re: my setup and although only on page 51 of 350+ so many questions have already been answered so thans to you all and HI! Yeah, I'm a n00b here, so I look fwd to posting my OC woes (knock on wood there are none) or preferably my successes adn hearing some feedback and maybe offering my own...

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## peenineebs

alright i already have my cpu oc'd to 260 and i tried doing my ram, the timings that work for me are 5-5-4-15 and anything lower doesn't work (didnt try the 4th one yet) also would i have to increase voltage for my ram? if so where do i do that because the only thing i found to increase voltage is for my cpu


----------



## kpo6969

Just a heads up 
New Bios showed up today
F9b
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=14184

F9a is gone I guess
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629


----------



## rammunition

interesting, now i have this mobo, (without the L, meaning i have more sata2 ports or something)

anyway, now i am not 100% on bios version i have i want to overclock my CPU, now i want to update my bios before i do that.

now to update the bios can i just jump straight away to to the latest update???

also how do i update the bios and how do i find out what version i have????


----------



## angrysasquatch

I'm getting a new CPU heatsink soon, so i'm planning to overclock it. Does anybody know what the FSB on these boards tops out at? At a 1:1 ram ratio, the NB will be at 533. I doubt I can reach that, I just want to know what others have gotten.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


I'm getting a new CPU heatsink soon, so i'm planning to overclock it. Does anybody know what the FSB on these boards tops out at? At a 1:1 ram ratio, the NB will be at 533. I doubt I can reach that, I just want to know what others have gotten.


Why would you run a 533 FSB with your chip? That would take your chip to 4.8 GHz. The chip would give out before the board.

450 FSB would give you 4.0 GHz.

BTW, I'm running 472 FSB 24/7 with stock volts on the board. It can go higher but the chip is the limiter.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


I'm getting a new CPU heatsink soon, so i'm planning to overclock it. Does anybody know what the FSB on these boards tops out at? At a 1:1 ram ratio, the NB will be at 533. I doubt I can reach that, I just want to know what others have gotten.


I've reached 535 FSB.







Ram was the limiter then, because I only have 800mhz G'Skills, and they were screaming up at 1070mhz. If I get some new ram, I'm going to see how much higher I can get the board to go.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


I've reached 535 FSB.







Ram was the limiter then, because I only have 800mhz G'Skills, and they were screaming up at 1070mhz. If I get some new ram, I'm going to see how much higher I can get the board to go.


I noticed your running you G.Skill's @ 2.2V, is it ok to run them at this voltage 24/7 and could i run 2.2V through my HK's without breaking then as my ram is the limiting factor with my OC and i dont want to loosen the timings ????


----------



## xHassassin

Hmm... You know when you set the voltages to manual in BIOS and the text starts flashing "System Voltages are not optimized"? How do you fix that?
Thanks.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Hmm... You know when you set the voltages to manual in BIOS and the text starts flashing "System Voltages are not optimized"? How do you fix that?
Thanks.











That's normal. It's just a warning.


----------



## Dethredic

Hi

My friend is thinking of getting this motherboard. Is it compatible with his e2200 (800fsb)

Newegg only says 1600/1333FSB


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dethredic* 
Hi

My friend is thinking of getting this motherboard. Is it compatible with his e2200 (800fsb)

Newegg only says 1600/1333FSB

Yes, but for the almost same price, he should get the P45 board...newer tech.


----------



## Galeo Deus

I have a problem that I've been researching on and off for the past year, and have yet to find a solution.

Specs:
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
Intel e6750
4x 1GB OCZ Reaper PC2 6400 (DDR2 800)
OCZ 700 watt PSU

I CANNOT get my machine to POST with ANY kind of OC. Trying to get the machine to POST with any FSB number over 333 will not work whether it's 340 or 420. Every once in a while, if I volt the HELL out of everything (like the memory running at 2.4 and the CPU at 1.7) I can get it to POST. But a restart always kills it, and it reverts back to 333. It's that FSB that's the problem: I can downclock the multiplier to 6 and it will not post above 333, even with the FSB overvolt and north bridge maxed out.

I have tried: every BIOS since F7. Every BIOS configuration in every forum out there like this. 2 differnt PSUs. Every stick of RAM in different locations, from 1 to 4 in there. Probably more that I can't think of. It's a testament to the solidity of this board that I haven't fried it over a year of attempting this on and off.

My question is: What the hell is going on? Is it the CPU? (I'm trying to avoid buying a new one, so I'm OC'ing!) Is it the RAM? The only thing I haven't tested is different RAM, because I don't have any around. (Yes the RAM checks out. Rock solid at 4-4-4-15 at 800mhz [6:5 with FSB] or 667 [1:1 with FSB] in Memtest and prime95.)

To say the least I'm at a loss here. The only reason why I'm trying to get this going again is because I'm starting to play some PC games again.

What happens whenever I try to OC is it wont go to POST, just hangs and spins it's fan, or it reverts instantly to 333.


----------



## homestyle

Post your bios settings.


----------



## Galeo Deus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homestyle* 
Post your bios settings.

Well, it's stock right now. The only things I've changed from standard settings is boot order for devices, overvolting my RAM because it runs at 2.1 stock, turning off my serial ports 'cause I don't use them, and turning off the splash screen so I can see the POST.

Everything else is auto and such. If I manually set the FSB to 333 it works fine, too.


----------



## Galeo Deus

Woah, checking your sig it looks like you're running one hell of an OC on the same board as me. With an F4 bios, no less, which appears to not exist on the Gigabyte page. Is this some kind of magic BIOS? I wonder if I flash to this if this would help, but I can't find it anywhere. I've now tried every BIOS from F6 on as of this afternoon, but nothing makes a difference.

BTW, what are your BIOS M.I.T settings, homestyle? I'm really curious how you got this OC at stock voltage.


----------



## kpo6969

Did you try the newest bios F9b?

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=14184

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629


----------



## Galeo Deus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpo6969* 
Did you try the newest bios F9b?

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=14184

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629

Of course.

No change in anything.


----------



## homestyle

I've got some final exams to finish before I can go back home and check my bios settings. I'm not sure what the deal with the F4 bios is, but it came stock like this 1 year ago. If you can't get stable with the other bios versions then you probably can't get stable with F4.

But on memory, I have ...

graphics booster... auto
multi .... 7x
fsb.... 472
pcie .... 100
cia2... disabled
spd.... 2.0
performance enhance.... turbo
5-5-5-15

voltage manual
ddr2 +0.2
fsb... normal
mch normal
cpu...1.4


----------



## i2kdave

I've had this machine for a year now and have never been able to fix this problem. Intermittently, during the boot process, it will hang at "detecting IDE drives." If I immediately reboot it, it will boot up just fine. From what I've read online, this is probably caused by the motherboard booting up too fast for the hard drive. Gigabyte addresses this issue in their motherboard FAQ, but the setting they refer to doesn't exist on this board. So, short of taking a gamble by replacing the hard drive with one that may or may not fire up quicker, am I just stuck with this problem?


----------



## Enjoi

i cant get the darn thing to stay at 3ghz, i have the multiplier at 9 with regular fsb so its at 2.4ghz. when i change the fsb to 333 and put the volts at 1.3 it restarts itself twice but then it puts it back down to 2.4 -_-


----------



## reezin14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enjoi* 
i cant get the darn thing to stay at 3ghz, i have the multiplier at 9 with regular fsb so its at 2.4ghz. when i change the fsb to 333 and put the volts at 1.3 it restarts itself twice but then it puts it back down to 2.4 -_-

Do you have any usb components attached? If you do try unplugging them and try again.Or if you haven't already update your bios.


----------



## Galeo Deus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


I've got some final exams to finish before I can go back home and check my bios settings. I'm not sure what the deal with the F4 bios is, but it came stock like this 1 year ago. If you can't get stable with the other bios versions then you probably can't get stable with F4.

But on memory, I have ...

graphics booster... auto
multi .... 7x
fsb.... 472
pcie .... 100
cia2... disabled
spd.... 2.0
performance enhance.... turbo
5-5-5-15

voltage manual
ddr2 +0.2
fsb... normal
mch normal
cpu...1.4


The only thing different is the fact you have performance enhance on something besides standard. Of course changing this option does nothing for my OC, but I find it interesting that everything I've seen says to keep this on standard if you want a stable OC.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i2kdave* 
I've had this machine for a year now and have never been able to fix this problem. Intermittently, during the boot process, it will hang at "detecting IDE drives." If I immediately reboot it, it will boot up just fine. From what I've read online, this is probably caused by the motherboard booting up too fast for the hard drive. Gigabyte addresses this issue in their motherboard FAQ, but the setting they refer to doesn't exist on this board. So, short of taking a gamble by replacing the hard drive with one that may or may not fire up quicker, am I just stuck with this problem?

This is a classic problem caused by your boot priority.

In the BIOS, change your boot priority for hard drive as the first boot up and select nothing for the second and third.

And then make sure your boot drive is the first hard drive selected (if you have more than 1 hard drive).


----------



## i2kdave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


This is a classic problem caused by your boot priority.

In the BIOS, change your boot priority for hard drive as the first boot up and select nothing for the second and third.

And then make sure your boot drive is the first hard drive selected (if you have more than 1 hard drive).


I wish it was that easy, but what you described is how I've had it set since I built it.


----------



## homestyle

Yeah... nevermind. I re-read your post carefully.

I'm operating on 10 hours of sleep this whole week.


----------



## stoned grappler

New member here guys! This thread kicks ass. I've had my Q6600 SLACR chip for over a year now with this mobo and I've had it overclocked since I put the system together. I started out at 8x400fsb = 3.2ghz with 1:1 divider. Recently, while fiddling around I manged to break one of the fins on my cpu cooler so I decided to upgrade to a zeroTherm cooler that has really brought my temps down.

I've changed my overclock settings and I think it's for the better. I've managed to unlink my ram and run it at 480mhz by using the 2.4x divider. It feels much snappier in general use but I haven't really had a chance to benchmark it quite yet. Is it better to leave it at 1:1 if I can mange to squeeze 400fsb? Mostly gaming and watching movies, listening music etc.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stoned grappler*


New member here guys! This thread kicks ass. I've had my Q6600 SLACR chip for over a year now with this mobo and I've had it overclocked since I put the system together. I started out at 8x400fsb = 3.2ghz with 1:1 divider. Recently, while fiddling around I manged to break one of the fins on my cpu cooler so I decided to upgrade to a zeroTherm cooler that has really brought my temps down.

I've changed my overclock settings and I think it's for the better. I've managed to unlink my ram and run it at 480mhz by using the 2.4x divider. It feels much snappier in general use but I haven't really had a chance to benchmark it quite yet. Is it better to leave it at 1:1 if I can mange to squeeze 400fsb? Mostly gaming and watching movies, listening music etc.


Welcome to OCN...

Its best to have your ram running as high as possible (stable)... 2.4x divider would be better than 2x divider


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


Welcome to OCN...

Its best to have your ram running as high as possible (stable)... 2.4x divider would be better than 2x divider










The 1:1 ratio means nothing with the new intel systems

EDIT... sorry, i meant to edit my last post... ive double posted


----------



## stoned grappler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


The 1:1 ratio means nothing with the new intel systems

EDIT... sorry, i meant to edit my last post... ive double posted


thanks for the speedy reply! pretty quick for a fellow pothead!


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galeo Deus* 
The only thing different is the fact you have performance enhance on something besides standard. Of course changing this option does nothing for my OC, but I find it interesting that everything I've seen says to keep this on standard if you want a stable OC.

This changes tRead and tRead Phase Adjust. I think it may have other slight effects also. If you increase this, or lower tRD manually, you may have to add GMCH voltage.


----------



## stoned grappler

][/URL]

][/URL]


----------



## stoned grappler

][/URL]

][/URL]


----------



## stoned grappler

Let me know what you guys think of that OC! I used to have it set at 1:1 divider but changed that to 5:6(2.4x divider) and ended up bumping my ram up to 480mhz with 2.10V.

One thing I'm not clear about even after reading for hours is if it's best to keep your ram in sync (1:1) or unlinking the ram, which is what I've done here. I haven't got a chance to compare but the 5:6 divider seems quicker in every day use. Also feels a little quicker in gaming but that could just be me


----------



## Galeo Deus

Okay, now I've officially tried everything. I have new RAM in the board, and the same exact problem is happening. It's not a problem of saving settings--90% of the time the BIOS is exactly as I left it--rather, it's a problem of the POST paying attention to those settings. It WILL NOT post at any OC. It won't even try. Just merrily goes to 2.66 Ghz.

Interestingly, and I think I remembered this happening last time with my other ram:for about 2 days this thing POSTed fine at the conservative OC of 3.2 Ghz, but now it wont. Period.


----------



## homestyle

Anybody pair this board up with a Q9450 or Q9550 chip?

If so, how high were you able to hit?


----------



## Pasta

Has anyone been able to get the SATA controller into DMA mode 6?

E: Nevermind it's working in DMA mode 6 under Vista 64. DMA mode 5 under XP 32.

btw, here's how to enable ahci in xp with this board. Vista enables it by default, but the damn OS initially stuck my drive in multi-word DMA mode 2. I first had to boot vista with ahci off (and maybe native mode off too, don't remember), do this, then enable ahci and native again and that fixed it. hope that helps someone.


----------



## homestyle

I just tried to take off the northbridge heatsink, but it seems like it's glued onto the northbridge.

Is it glued or is the paste just really strong?


----------



## FerdinandII

It's not glue, just really crummy, hard paste. 
Don't give up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


I just tried to take off the northbridge heatsink, but it seems like it's glued onto the northbridge.

Is it glued or is the paste just really strong?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


Anybody pair this board up with a Q9450 or Q9550 chip?

If so, how high were you able to hit?


I did with my Q9450 the highest I could get was 3.2 but completely unstable it was unstable @ 3.0 with my voltages maxed out so I ended up buying my current board. The highest I heard someone said they got with a Q9450 was 3.4. The 65nms C2Q OC alot better on the board than the 45nms quads.


----------



## authentic

Hey, I would love to chat with someone over aim or something if there is someone out there that has a little time with this board... or just can help me OC in general... I have a Q6600 at 2.8 right now with thermalright 120.

I have mushkin ram, and lots of hard drives in raid config... 
you can message me at "aim" consumingworship

I can't go past 2.8 - what is my next step... I have not touched the voltage yet - i have the ram timings tight like they are supposed to be... should i loosen them up?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *authentic*


Hey, I would love to chat with someone over aim or something if there is someone out there that has a little time with this board... or just can help me OC in general... I have a Q6600 at 2.8 right now with thermalright 120.

I have mushkin ram, and lots of hard drives in raid config... 
you can message me at "aim" consumingworship

I can't go past 2.8 - what is my next step... I have not touched the voltage yet - i have the ram timings tight like they are supposed to be... should i loosen them up?


I would underclock the ram and loosen the timings. Also since your using all the memory slots on the board it adds extra stress to the memory controller and can limit how high you can OC the Q6600.


----------



## rudefyet

Got my system running again after about 7-8 months of not working. Thought I'd fried the motherboard, turns out the cpu power connector on my PSU stopped working. Funny I didn't test it sooner.

This time I'm spending a few days finding the right settings to run stable, since I ran into some stability issues before the PSU went stupid.

What's looking like good results so far by testing with Prime95
400MHz FSB stable with FSB voltage +0.2
Q6600 3.6GHz stable with motherboard set to 1.54375v which equals 1.47v idle, and as low 1.41v under load, any lower setting and it bottoms out at 1.39v and the system reboots.

All I have left is to figure out what I want to do with the memory, I can run it 800MHz for 1:1 ratio, and tighten down the timings, run it at 1000MHz which is as close to the stock speed (it's DDR2-1066) I can get it, or try overclocking it to 1200MHz.

EDIT: Switched to IntelBurnTest, the computer just shuts off after a few minutes when overvolting the cpu, temps are only hitting 54-55c tops, thinking maybe my PSU is b0rked. Never going to buy a cheap one again though after the power connector failure, same goes for the case. Suppose i'll try again in a bit disconnecting every drive/fan I don't need.


----------



## instapeace

Ok, So I bought a 2x2GB crucial dominator kit to compliment this board, and now can't seem to OC the proc. I was stable at 3.0Ghz before I poped in the ram, and now I can't OC at all.

All the settings for the OC are still in place, and there are no boot issues save the fact the proc boots at 2.4Ghz instead of 3.0Ghz as the bios says. ***?!? The system is totally ignoring my bios FSB/clock ratio's and boots at default speeds! Can somebody explain that??


----------



## rudefyet

Clear the CMOS settings via the jumper on the motherboard, it's right below your video card.

I have to do this frequently myself due to the same issue, it starts ignoring my changes, the usb keyboard stops working, etc. Seems like the settings get corrupted easily.


----------



## rudefyet

Finally I've gotten somewhere, my power supply is fine for the time being, I apparently just lost the ability to think since I haven't slept from working on this thing, looks like my Q6600 hits a wall a 3.5GHz, backed down the a 389mhz FSB and didn't even have to overvolt the chipset.

Tested stable with IntelBurnTest and Prime95

3.5GHz @ 1.488v (drops to 1.42v under load)
Ram overclocked to 1167MHz 6-7-7-20 at 2.2v (was either that or 973MHz, which I couldn't get below 5-5-5-15, one of the newer sticks they sent me when I RMAed a while back refuses to do anything less)

Now I must survive Christmas day without falling asleep.


----------



## homestyle

On the Gigabyte webiste for each bios revision, there's only 1 sentence on what each revision does.

Is there a place I can go to see all the revisions done on each bios version?... sort of a change log?


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


On the Gigabyte webiste for each bios revision, there's only 1 sentence on what each revision does.

Is there a place I can go to see all the revisions done on each bios version?... sort of a change log?


i wish


----------



## homestyle

So my F4 bios is not listed on their site.

Was there a big problem with the F4 Bios?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Does anyone know how to pencilmod a EP35-DS3L rev 1.0? I know its an EP35, but I've been told it's the exact same board, just with extra software included for the E.

edit: derrr google is m friend, figured out an answer. To anyone with the same issue, look here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=200479


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homestyle* 
So my F4 bios is not listed on their site.

Was there a big problem with the F4 Bios?

just use the latest, it's the most stable, i tested


----------



## homestyle

If I reflash, do I need to do a reinstall of Vista?


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


If I reflash, do I need to do a reinstall of Vista?


lol absolutely not


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Hey everyone, I am having a bit of trouble with overclocking my P35-DS3L with a Q6600 G0 revision. My problem involves raising the FSB, I cannot get past 333. I am currently on 1.3v voltage for cpu and multiplier of 9. I have tried troubleshooting this in every way possible, I have tested ram timings, voltage, and different ram itself with no luck. Adding voltage to northbridge/fsb did not help. I have read that there are some problems with 1066 ram (currently running 4gb G.Skill) so I have tried running it at 800 with no luck.

C.I.A.2 is disabled
PCI-E speed is 100mhz
Memory timing is on Standard
Ram timings: 5-5-5-15
overvolting +0.3 for ram

I have tried basically anything, can anyone make some suggestions on how I can achieve higher clock speeds? Thanks.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGeNeSisx*


Hey everyone, I am having a bit of trouble with overclocking my P35-DS3L with a Q6600 G0 revision. My problem involves raising the FSB, I cannot get past 333. I am currently on 1.3v voltage for cpu and multiplier of 9. I have tried troubleshooting this in every way possible, I have tested ram timings, voltage, and different ram itself with no luck. Adding voltage to northbridge/fsb did not help. I have read that there are some problems with 1066 ram (currently running 4gb G.Skill) so I have tried running it at 800 with no luck.

C.I.A.2 is disabled
PCI-E speed is 100mhz
Memory timing is on Standard
Ram timings: 5-5-5-15
overvolting +0.3 for ram

I have tried basically anything, can anyone make some suggestions on how I can achieve higher clock speeds? Thanks.


you're not overclocking in windows, are you? try removing the cmos battery.


----------



## xGeNeSisx

I am overclocking using the bios, using F9b bios. (I have tried previous versions) I have tried resetting the cmos with no luck in overclocking more. Any other ideas ?


----------



## homestyle

Besides the Northbridge, what other components get hot when you push the FSB on this board?

How about the mosfets? I'm thinking of going for 500 FSB, but I don't know if the mosfets gets hot? The chips to the left of the cpu socket near the I/O shield.


----------



## xGeNeSisx

I have an idea, after reading up a bit I found some boards cannot overclock past a certain point unless the PCI-E frequency is raised a bit. I will try to raise it in very small increments without exceeding 115mhz. If this doesn't work I honestly don't know what the problem could be, but I can live with 3 ghz.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xGeNeSisx* 
I have an idea, after reading up a bit I found some boards cannot overclock past a certain point unless the PCI-E frequency is raised a bit. I will try to raise it in very small increments without exceeding 115mhz. If this doesn't work I honestly don't know what the problem could be, but I can live with 3 ghz.

i think it could be your trd value. to figure if that's the issue, do this:

1. set your fsb to 375 and your memory to 900 (2.4 divider). set your cpu speed to 3.0GHz, if that's what has worked for you.

2. lower your CL (first ram timing) from 5 to 4 (you must lower the CL to 4 for this to work).

3. now set your trd (tRead in advanced memory timings) to 5, with "performance enhance" set to standard.

try to boot. if you can't, use the same settings as before, but increase trd to 6. if you still can't boot, increase to 7. still not booting, stay at 7 and increase the G(MCH) and FSB voltages to +.2 each.

if you still cannot boot, then trd is not the issue and.. sorry man, i tried


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


i think it could be your trd value. to figure if that's the issue, do this:

1. set your fsb to 375 and your memory to 900 (2.4 divider). set your cpu speed to 3.0GHz, if that's what has worked for you.

2. lower your CL (first ram timing) from 5 to 4 (you must lower the CL to 4 for this to work).

3. now set your trd (tRead in advanced memory timings) to 5, with "performance enhance" set to standard.

try to boot. if you can't, use the same settings as before, but increase trd to 6. if you still can't boot, increase to 7. still not booting, stay at 7 and increase the G(MCH) and FSB voltages to +.2 each.

if you still cannot boot, then trd is not the issue and.. sorry man, i tried










I could not boot with those settings but this renews my interest in ram timings and my ability to overclock. With a multiplier of 8x, fsb on 375mhz, and ram timings on auto, I can run a stability test for over 30 seconds with an fsb higher than 333. I have found some settings for this board which should help get me stable at 1066, then I will see if I can overclock my processor more. Running prime 95 right now...


----------



## pjj1180

So I see a lot of people with 4 gigs pc8500. Is everybody able to run it at 1066 with 4 gigs? I can only get 1000 with all 4 in. With less I can run 1066. What is the trick. Bump the MCH or what?


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Are they all of the same brand ? That could be the problem. Try adjusting your ram timings and see if that helps. Do you get errors at 1066 or did you not change the memory multiplier to get there ? Make sure to overvolt the ram volts to what your memory requires. (2.1v, 2.2v, etc.)


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGeNeSisx*


I could not boot with those settings but this renews my interest in ram timings and my ability to overclock. With a multiplier of 8x, fsb on 375mhz, and ram timings on auto, I can run a stability test for over 30 seconds with an fsb higher than 333. I have found some settings for this board which should help get me stable at 1066, then I will see if I can overclock my processor more. Running prime 95 right now...


oh whoops, i thought your problem was bios wasn't posting


----------



## pjj1180

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xGeNeSisx* 
Are they all of the same brand ? That could be the problem. Try adjusting your ram timings and see if that helps. Do you get errors at 1066 or did you not change the memory multiplier to get there ? Make sure to overvolt the ram volts to what your memory requires. (2.1v, 2.2v, etc.)

They are all the same brand, but bought at different times. I also was unable to install OS with all 4 in. I had to install then put the other 2gigs in. The timings are 5-5-5-15 rated as such. I can't even boot the OS at 1066. I had to change the multi to get there. They were seen as 800. The voltage is set to ~2.2. I was told that the memory controller was being stressed and to bump the volts. That did not help. I am at 925mhz with 3.33 processor. I would like (obviously) to be over a 1000 with the increased multi, but can't get there.


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasta*


oh whoops, i thought your problem was bios wasn't posting


No, I can post easy overclocking past 3ghz. Prime95 fails in 10 seconds though and OCCT fails within 2 minutes.

About the ram: Try testing different sticks to find a faulty one and use memtest to check for errors.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGeNeSisx*


No, I can post easy overclocking past 3ghz. Prime95 fails in 10 seconds though and OCCT fails within 2 minutes.

About the ram: Try testing different sticks to find a faulty one and use memtest to check for errors.


that was happening to me also until i did this


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjj1180*


They are all the same brand, but bought at different times. I also was unable to install OS with all 4 in. I had to install then put the other 2gigs in. The timings are 5-5-5-15 rated as such. I can't even boot the OS at 1066. I had to change the multi to get there. They were seen as 800. The voltage is set to ~2.2. I was told that the memory controller was being stressed and to bump the volts. That did not help. I am at 925mhz with 3.33 processor. I would like (obviously) to be over a 1000 with the increased multi, but can't get there.


Have a look at this:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...l_6.html#sect0


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pasta* 
that was happening to me also until i did this

Thanks, I will give it a shot and report back.


----------



## pjj1180

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


Have a look at this:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...l_6.html#sect0


I read that. I still don't know how to get past the 1000mhz point with 4 gigs installed. I can run [email protected] 333 and memory @ 1000 with 3.0 multi all day. I can't run 333 and have a 3.2 multi to get 1066, won't boot. I now have FSB @1480 and memory @ 925. At 370 with 2.5 multi I get 925. I would like to have 370 with a 3.0 multi to get 1110. I think I have reached a limit of my motherboard.
Any 2 of the sticks will do 1066 without the remaining 2 installed.


----------



## xGeNeSisx

The pencil mod helped but it just isn't enough to correct the voltage fluctuation. Maybe the pencil I used did not have enough graphite so I will try a carpenter's pencil in the next few days.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I have a serious problem with my board.

I was just booting up TF2 today, and out of nowhere, I get a BSOD saying something about run check disk. I then smell burning electronics and dive for the hard off on the power supply. After that, I start looking for burnt capacitors, can't find anything. So, I hemm and haw and decide I should remove the fan I put on my northbridge. I used metal dowel, bent to fit around the heatsink, so I thought maybe the metal had sorted on the heatsink. I did this mod last week, the computer ran fine with it before. The area that may have been affected is the area under the heatsink.

So, now it starts booting, but gets stuck somewhere in the post. It does not make any smell. I have the splash screen thing show instead of the post, but key strokes do not do anything, even though the keyboard appears to be powered (num lock light). I left it at that screen for a while, pondering what to do next, and I feel my video card and realize it is very hot.

So, basically I don't know what to do, I plan to bring it into my computer shop where I bought the mobo, but I doubt they're open till next week. I also want to know if the motherboard has taken my video card with it, although i still get an image from the card, and using my old 8600 GT gave the same results. Any suggestions for a new mobo? I was thinking a EP45-DS3L would do nicely, but I'd like to keep it cheap while offering the same level of features as my EP35.

Also, I have pencil modded, again a week ago, around 1300 ohms resistance.

Thanks for any help


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


I have a serious problem with my board.

I was just booting up TF2 today, and out of nowhere, I get a BSOD saying something about run check disk. I then smell burning electronics and dive for the hard off on the power supply. After that, I start looking for burnt capacitors, can't find anything. So, I hemm and haw and decide I should remove the fan I put on my northbridge. I used metal dowel, bent to fit around the heatsink, so I thought maybe the metal had sorted on the heatsink. I did this mod last week, the computer ran fine with it before. The area that may have been affected is the area under the heatsink.

So, now it starts booting, but gets stuck somewhere in the post. It does not make any smell. I have the splash screen thing show instead of the post, but key strokes do not do anything, even though the keyboard appears to be powered (num lock light). I left it at that screen for a while, pondering what to do next, and I feel my video card and realize it is very hot.

So, basically I don't know what to do, I plan to bring it into my computer shop where I bought the mobo, but I doubt they're open till next week. I also want to know if the motherboard has taken my video card with it, although i still get an image from the card, and using my old 8600 GT gave the same results. Any suggestions for a new mobo? I was thinking a EP45-DS3L would do nicely, but I'd like to keep it cheap while offering the same level of features as my EP35.

Also, I have pencil modded, again a week ago, around 1300 ohms resistance.

Thanks for any help










Have you tried resetting the cmos settings by removing the battery or with the jumpers ? If you can reset the settings, you might be able to build. I believe the problem is you did not lock the pci-e bus to 100mhz. If set to auto it will go very high. If this does not work, check out these motherboards:
GA-EP45-UD3P
ASUS P5Q Pro


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xGeNeSisx* 
Have you tried resetting the cmos settings by removing the battery or with the jumpers ? If you can reset the settings, you might be able to build. I believe the problem is you did not lock the pci-e bus to 100mhz. If set to auto it will go very high. If this does not work, check out these motherboards:
GA-EP45-UD3P
ASUS P5Q Pro

Oh, forgot to mention, reset the cmos via jumpers twice, got nada.

So the reason the card is hot is that the PCI-e bus is very high? That makes me much happier than thinking it got more voltage than it should be.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## NP2H

FYI, This board default locks at 100 when set to 'auto'.


----------



## Pasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NP2H* 
FYI, This board default locks at 100 when set to 'auto'.

however i believe it increases under stress, as robust graphics booster cannot be turned off completely.


----------



## BigFan

Just wanted to say this this is a great mobo. It might not have a crazy amount of oc features, but, it has enough to allow for some decent oc. I have a Q6600 @ 3Ghz 8h+ orthos stable with a very low voltage(can't remember) with 65C temps at load


----------



## Pasta

does anyone use AHCI on this board? if i enable it, it's set to multi-word dma mode 2 instead of 5 or 6.


----------



## ve9jmc

i have a question. has anyone had any memory problems with the GA-EP35-DS3P mobo's. i have one here and i think it went south on me. i had 2x 1 gig ram in it as well as 1x 2 gig for 4 gig of memory. now the board kept rebooting on me in games and at first i thought it was the video card, but when i finally set the system to give me an error code in the BSOD it pointed to my memory. now i tested all of the sticks in their slots and it said all my memorey was bad every stick. then i proceeded to test them all individually in all of the slots and everything still came back as bad. i then went out and purchased a new stick of 2 gig of ram. i installed that into the board and tested and low and behold it came back as reading bad. i said there's no way i can have 5 sticks of bad memory so i proceeded to install a different mobo and tested all of my memory in that board and it says all of my memory is good. i'm wondering if anyone has had any problems with this board in that area or if it is just mine? by the way the utility i was using to test my memory was Memtest86.


----------



## crazyfurie

I have a samiler mobo and i had the same problems, I just bought new ram and it worked

I bought OCZ gold addition.worked fine ever since









BTW, anyone have any info for me about the Xpres recovery 2 that gigabyte has for its mobo? is it like a regular recovery? or does it just back up ****? because i have a virus and i need to do a recovery and i dont have my disk lol


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ve9jmc* 
i have a question. has anyone had any memory problems with the GA-EP35-DS3P mobo's. i have one here and i think it went south on me. i had 2x 1 gig ram in it as well as 1x 2 gig for 4 gig of memory. now the board kept rebooting on me in games and at first i thought it was the video card, but when i finally set the system to give me an error code in the BSOD it pointed to my memory. now i tested all of the sticks in their slots and it said all my memorey was bad every stick. then i proceeded to test them all individually in all of the slots and everything still came back as bad. i then went out and purchased a new stick of 2 gig of ram. i installed that into the board and tested and low and behold it came back as reading bad. i said there's no way i can have 5 sticks of bad memory so i proceeded to install a different mobo and tested all of my memory in that board and it says all of my memory is good. i'm wondering if anyone has had any problems with this board in that area or if it is just mine? by the way the utility i was using to test my memory was Memtest86.

What voltage did you set for your ram ???


----------



## ve9jmc

all memory and cpu voltages were set to stock.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I have this board and had problems when I first built this rig. One of the first things I did in the BIOS was to set the memory voltages to the crucial rated 2.2v for the ram I have. I kept getting BSOD's an errors pointing to the memory so I set it to stock voltages and all is good. I always wondered why its rnning better at these settings than the voltage setting recommended at Crucial.


----------



## ve9jmc

well maybe i'll have to play around with the memory voltages a bit and see what happens.


----------



## smokinbonz

Got a question for you guys, Who uses HWmonitor and if you do does it display NB and SB temps, If you dont do you guys have a temp or hw monitor to suggest Thanks


----------



## mtx

I've gone thru 4 of these boards in 1.5 months. They keep dying on me.

I'm experiencing the "cold boot" issue more than ever now. My computer has been on for 90% of the past month because I'm afraid to shut down. It appears that when I shut down after having the computer on for 2-3 consecutive days, the motherboard fails to boot. Everything turns on but all I get is a black screen and no boot or POST. That is unless I take the battery out, reset CMOS, wait 12-24 hours, turn it on/off ~15 times AND THEN it finally boots and loads Windows...

But now it won't boot and I've tried it 30 times!


----------



## identitycrisis

My friend has the ds3r, and he experienced similiar results when his corsair ram was giving him troubles.. maybe try a single stick of ram in there?


----------



## mtx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
My friend has the ds3r, and he experienced similiar results when his corsair ram was giving him troubles.. maybe try a single stick of ram in there?

I consider myself quite tech savvy, but I've just gone through 4 Gigabyte P35-DS3L motherboards within 1 year. My fourth one just died 2 days ago presumably from some blackout(s). Here are my specs, which I have not changed in over 1 year. In fact, the only change I've made was upgrading my PSU from an OCZ GameXstream 600W to a Corsair HX620!

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L (4 of them)
Intel e6420 2.13 OCed to 3.2 (stable, tried & tested)
Crucial Ballistix 2x1GB DDR1066 (stock, running @ DDR800, default V)
EVGA 8800GTS 640MB
Corsair HX620
2 x WD Raptor 74GB
1 x Seagate 400GB
1 x WD 400GB
SB Audigy X-Fi
Windows XP Pro SP3 32b
-I do not have an APC UPS, but I use a surge protector

Timeline:

December 2007 - Bought the Corsair HX620

January 2008 - DS3L Board 1. Turned machine off, changed up some fan configuration in my case (I have 5 120mm fans in my Antec P180 and I was testing 5V/7V/12V to see which combo would give me a good combination of silence/performance). PC would never boot again.

June 12, 2008 - DS3L Board 2. I was browsing, MSN chatting and I suddenly hear a bang/pop. I see/smell smoke coming out from a capacitor on top of the CPU socket. Board dies.

June 27, 2008 - DS3L Board 3. Got it used but after a few days, I receive a "Bios Rom Checksum Error" message after POST and eventually I'm unable to boot. Board keeps rebooting indefinitely after 3-4 seconds and never enters Windows. I'm not sure what I did but I got it to stop rebooting but instead it would stay on a black screen and NOT POST.

January 12, 2008 - DS3L Board 4 (replacement board from Gigabyte for the blown caps which I ended up waiting for since Board 3 had bios problems). I left my PC on and during the middle of the night, we had 5-6 blackouts or more. I wake up in the morning and my PC would not boot. Took out battery for 12 hours, put CMOS jumper on for 5 minutes, still would not boot. PC just turns on and it stays on a black screen forever. I did the same thing again but this time I took everything apart and put the mobo on a box and just plugged in RAM, video, HDD, etc. but it's still a black screen. Board will not boot.

All my other components should be fine. I tried my video card, RAM on my cousin's PC, played some games for 2 hours and they worked. I tried my CPU, video card, RAM, PSU on my friend's PC (same DS3L) and it worked. *However, his DS3L died 3 weeks later (summertime)* :bigeyes:. I'm sure it was a _coincidence_ but I don't know what to think anymore.

All I know is that ever since I got this new PSU, which was "supposedly" one of the best ones on the market, I've had 4 dead motherboards and 5 if you include my friend's.

I don't have the tools, nor the patience to test my PSU. After hearing about my computer problems (which I never really have until this past year), no one wants to put their hardware at risk. I wouldn't be surprised if it was the main culprit. Sure, one or two dead motherboards I'll let it go, but 4/5 dead motherboards within 1 year? You gotta be kidding me. I ain't buying Gigabyte again, but that don't mean my next motherboard won't die....

Somebody please help me.


----------



## identitycrisis

I didnt mean to to sound like I was questioning your tech abilities, and I wasn't. All I was suggesting, was that you had the similiar issues, i didnt know that your mobos died from different causes.

My friend bought 4x1gb of corsair ram, 2 sticks totally sucked and wouldnt boot in my ds3l, nor in his rig, but the other pair would only boot when he swapped around sticks in slots and did some voodoo magic. He sucked it up and bought a new 2x2 kit, now his rig is flawless...

and im sorry...4-5 boards is something else... not a bad manufacturer that keeps sending bad mobos.

Running through your list, the only one that points to a bad mobo is the bios checksum error. Messing with fan voltages, and leaving your pc on through blackouts can do those sorts of things...

and what caused your friends to "die"

I would also get my hands on a new PSU...

how old is the wiring inyour house? chances of severe under or overvolting being delivered to the psu. If you notice my rig, compared to yours theyre very similiar, and ive yet to have any problems...

**knocks on wood**


----------



## mtx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
I didnt mean to to sound like I was questioning your tech abilities, and I wasn't. All I was suggesting, was that you had the similiar issues, i didnt know that your mobos died from different causes.

My friend bought 4x1gb of corsair ram, 2 sticks totally sucked and wouldnt boot in my ds3l, nor in his rig, but the other pair would only boot when he swapped around sticks in slots and did some voodoo magic. He sucked it up and bought a new 2x2 kit, now his rig is flawless...

and im sorry...4-5 boards is something else... not a bad manufacturer that keeps sending bad mobos.

Running through your list, the only one that points to a bad mobo is the bios checksum error. Messing with fan voltages, and leaving your pc on through blackouts can do those sorts of things...

and what caused your friends to "die"

I would also get my hands on a new PSU...

how old is the wiring inyour house? chances of severe under or overvolting being delivered to the psu. If you notice my rig, compared to yours theyre very similiar, and ive yet to have any problems...

**knocks on wood**

NP, I didn't mean it like that either.

How could it be my RAM though? I've never pushed it past stock, in fact I'm running it @ DDR400 the entire time even though it's rated for 1066. Even if it was bad RAM, my PC would still be able to boot, or POST no?

I don't know what caused my friend's board to die, but he had the same thing. No boot, black screen.

The wiring in my house is OLD. Maybe 30-40 years. It could be an issue. But I thought the point of a surge protector was to protect me from these spikes.

Anyhow, I've never had a mobo die on me before. And before I was using "lower quality" components. AND before I was stressing my PC more with crazy high temperatured CPU/GPU overclocks and 10+ hours of gaming a day. Now I barely game 10 hours in a week and I barely care about my OC (my CPU 2.13->3.2 OC was as simple as upping the FSB and some small voltage).


----------



## identitycrisis

Well, my buddy didnt push his ram either...

and I still wouldnt discount your PSU...

A surge protector is supposed to protect you against large spikes of electricitiy, normal, or more several than normal power fluctuations dont trip a surge protector, you need a power conditioner for that.

I saw it a lot in home audio distrubution equipment... high or low voltage would cook the equipment... brown outs... etc...


----------



## angrysasquatch

I would check the psu if I were you.

Mine got killed by a metal clip I used to hold a fan on the NB heatsink. Shorted out something and the northbridge stunk up.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtx*


I consider myself quite tech savvy, but I've just gone through 4 Gigabyte P35-DS3L motherboards within 1 year. My fourth one just died 2 days ago presumably from some blackout(s). Here are my specs, which I have not changed in over 1 year. In fact, the only change I've made was upgrading my PSU from an OCZ GameXstream 600W to a Corsair HX620!

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L (4 of them)
Intel e6420 2.13 OCed to 3.2 (stable, tried & tested) 
*Crucial Ballistix 2x1GB DDR1066 (stock, running @ DDR800, default V)*
EVGA 8800GTS 640MB
Corsair HX620
2 x WD Raptor 74GB
1 x Seagate 400GB
1 x WD 400GB
SB Audigy X-Fi
Windows XP Pro SP3 32b
-I do not have an APC UPS, but I use a surge protector

Timeline:

December 2007 - Bought the Corsair HX620

January 2008 - DS3L Board 1. Turned machine off, changed up some fan configuration in my case (I have 5 120mm fans in my Antec P180 and I was testing 5V/7V/12V to see which combo would give me a good combination of silence/performance). PC would never boot again.

June 12, 2008 - DS3L Board 2. I was browsing, MSN chatting and I suddenly hear a bang/pop. I see/smell smoke coming out from a capacitor on top of the CPU socket. Board dies.

June 27, 2008 - DS3L Board 3. Got it used but after a few days, I receive a "Bios Rom Checksum Error" message after POST and eventually I'm unable to boot. Board keeps rebooting indefinitely after 3-4 seconds and never enters Windows. I'm not sure what I did but I got it to stop rebooting but instead it would stay on a black screen and NOT POST.

January 12, 2008 - DS3L Board 4 (replacement board from Gigabyte for the blown caps which I ended up waiting for since Board 3 had bios problems). I left my PC on and during the middle of the night, we had 5-6 blackouts or more. I wake up in the morning and my PC would not boot. Took out battery for 12 hours, put CMOS jumper on for 5 minutes, still would not boot. PC just turns on and it stays on a black screen forever. I did the same thing again but this time I took everything apart and put the mobo on a box and just plugged in RAM, video, HDD, etc. but it's still a black screen. Board will not boot.

All my other components should be fine. I tried my video card, RAM on my cousin's PC, played some games for 2 hours and they worked. I tried my CPU, video card, RAM, PSU on my friend's PC (same DS3L) and it worked. *However, his DS3L died 3 weeks later (summertime)* :bigeyes:. I'm sure it was a _coincidence _but I don't know what to think anymore.

All I know is that ever since I got this new PSU, which was "supposedly" one of the best ones on the market, I've had 4 dead motherboards and 5 if you include my friend's.

I don't have the tools, nor the patience to test my PSU. After hearing about my computer problems (which I never really have until this past year), no one wants to put their hardware at risk. I wouldn't be surprised if it was the main culprit. Sure, one or two dead motherboards I'll let it go, but 4/5 dead motherboards within 1 year? You gotta be kidding me. I ain't buying Gigabyte again, but that don't mean my next motherboard won't die....

Somebody please help me.


Change your ram, psu is fine. I run a HX520 with the same board.

info:
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629

Supports DDR2 1066* memory for outstanding system performance 
* Please refer "Memory Support List" for memory support information.

I recommend G.Skill for this board for compatability.
If you want 1066mhz:

2x2GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

2x1GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231144

bios settings:

http://www.gskill.us/166.pdf


----------



## kpo6969

New audio and LAN drivers posted today, if needed:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629


----------



## murderbymodem

Hm, it just occurred to me that I've never updated my bios.

I looked on the Gigabyte site, and it seems like there are some nice fixes. What is the easiest way to update my Bios? I have no floppy drive in my system.

Edit: Acutally, I just rebooted trying to see if I could figure out which version I have, and I didn't see anything. How do I go about finding out?


----------



## kpo6969

If you don't see it when you boot up, check cpuz / mainboard tab.


----------



## murderbymodem

Bios Version F5

F6 added 45nm support, and F7 fixed 1TB drive detection errors. Seem like good fixes, think I should update now, or wait until I have a need for them? I haven't updated a Bios in years, I don't even know how I would go about doing it since I don't have a floppy drive.


----------



## skeelol

I'm having trouble stablizing my G0...I would like to know what other people overclocking this chip w/ p35-ds3l are using for bios settings.

I'll start

CPU: Q6600 G0 @ 3.4ghz
VID: 1.325V
Vcore: 1.48 bios, 1.44 actual, 1.392 vdroop
FSB: 378x9
NB: +.1v
FSB: +.2v
Memory: 4gb OCZ Platinum DDR2-1000 2.1V 18-5-5-5
Cooling: Arctic 7 Freezer Pro

I'm doin fairly well with prime95 but Intel Burntest fails half and max stress


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Bios Version F5

F6 added 45nm support, and F7 fixed 1TB drive detection errors. Seem like good fixes, think I should update now, or wait until I have a need for them? I haven't updated a Bios in years, I don't even know how I would go about doing it since I don't have a floppy drive.


http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629
I use F9b

If you want to risk the flash (minimal if done correctly) download the manual with the instructions:
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629

I use my floppy drive but I believe you can use a flash drive (formatted in Fat16 or 32, if I remember correctly).


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Bios Version F5

F6 added 45nm support, and F7 fixed 1TB drive detection errors. Seem like good fixes, think I should update now, or wait until I have a need for them? I haven't updated a Bios in years, I don't even know how I would go about doing it since I don't have a floppy drive.


if i were you, i wouldnt update. dont fix it if it isnt broke, right? im running F5 too.. no problems.. i doubt you'll need them right now. your Q6600 is 65nm, not 45nm

but, if you decide to, follow this guide it will show you the easiest and best way to flash your bios (using a usb flash drive) on a gigabyte board:

BIOS Flashing - A "How To ~ Qflash Guide"


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


if i were you, i wouldnt update. dont fix it if it isnt broke, right? im running F5 too.. no problems.. i doubt you'll need them right now. your Q6600 is 65nm, not 45nm

but, if you decide to, follow this guide it will show you the easiest and best way to flash your bios (using a usb flash drive) on a gigabyte board:

BIOS Flashing - A "How To ~ Qflash Guide"


I thought F6 added 45nm support.

How are you running your 45nm on F5?


----------



## Connor3400

I have BIOS version F4, and I'm running a e8400. Should I update my BIOS? I haven't noticed anything negative with F4, but would I see better performance with F6 or F7?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


I thought F6 added 45nm support.

How are you running your 45nm on F5?


He is running an GA-EP35-DS3L.
I am running a GA-P35-DS3L.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Connor3400*


I have BIOS version F4, and I'm running a e8400. Should I update my BIOS? I haven't noticed anything negative with F4, but would I see better performance with F6 or F7?


Which DS3L do you have? They were talking about mine, which is a P35-DS3L that can only support 45nm chips with an F6 bios and above.

Your sig only says Gigabyte DS3L, there are newer DS3Ls that support 45nm without Bios updates.


----------



## Connor3400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
He is running an GA-EP35-DS3L.
I am running a GA-P35-DS3L.

Which DS3L do you have? They were talking about mine, which is a P35-DS3L that can only support 45nm chips with an F6 bios and above.

Your sig only says Gigabyte DS3L, there are newer DS3Ls that support 45nm without Bios updates.


Gotcha, fixed my system info. Thanks


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


He is running an GA-EP35-DS3L.
I am running a GA-P35-DS3L.

Which DS3L do you have? They were talking about mine, which is a P35-DS3L that can only support 45nm chips with an F6 bios and above.

Your sig only says Gigabyte DS3L, there are newer DS3Ls that support 45nm without Bios updates.


F6 = Yorkfield
F8 = Wolfdale

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Finally got this board to 3.42ghz with 9x multiplier, 380 fsb and 1.515 set in bios. With the voltage drop I am only getting 1.50 with no load and 1.44v with full load which is limiting my overclocking potential. This is with the volt mod. Running G.Skill 1066 ram @ 950mhz so I need to decide on whether I am going for 1140+ mhz or going for tighter timings. I don't know how much the board can handle. My new heatsink really helped me to be able to reach these temps and I have not seen it pass 33C idle and 62C load on the hottest core. I am using the stock thermal paste, no AS5 yet.


----------



## Rajb1031

Hey everybody, guess this is the place to be for my ds3l







. I had the settings in my sig, but I reset the bios and want to overclock it again, now that I have more knowledge of what I'm actually doing. Quick question though, If I am overclocking my chip past 3.0Ghz, do I need to up the FSB voltage as well? (with a 9x multiplier). My thinking could be wrong but 1333/4 = 333.25 * 9 = 3.0Ghz?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


Hey everybody, guess this is the place to be for my ds3l







. I had the settings in my sig, but I reset the bios and want to overclock it again, now that I have more knowledge of what I'm actually doing. Quick question though, If I am overclocking my chip past 3.0Ghz, do I need to up the FSB voltage as well? (with a 9x multiplier). My thinking could be wrong but 1333/4 = 333.25 * 9 = 3.0Ghz?


Yup, I have my Q6600 at 334x9 which is 3.01ghz. Your G0 should get there just fine without any voltage changes.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Yup, I have my Q6600 at 334x9 which is 3.01ghz. Your G0 should get there just fine without any voltage changes.


What is your VID? Mines is 1.3125, Is that a little to high?
EDIT: nev mind, just looked up lol


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


What is your VID? Mines is 1.3125, Is that a little to high?


Mine is 1.2625, so I you may need to up the voltage, but try it without upping it and see if it works. If not, just up the voltage little by little until it works.


----------



## Rajb1031

Ok this is kinda weird, to me at least, I just set the FSB to 334 like you said, saved to CMOS, and then comp restarted. It POSTed, loaded windows now I'm typing on OCN. Shouldn't it have restarted or blue screened or something because i just went from 266 to 334?
VID is actually 1.325 sorry


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


Ok this is kinda weird, to me at least, I just set the FSB to 334 like you said, saved to CMOS, and then comp restarted. It POSTed, loaded windows now I'm typing on OCN. Shouldn't it have restarted or blue screened or something because i just went from 266 to 334?
VID is actually 1.325 sorry


Why would it restart or blue screen? It successfully booted at 334 so congrats your at 3ghz, check your temps with realtemp or coretemp and do a stability test with prime95 to see if your stable, then evaluate if you want to try for higher or stick with 3ghz.

I have a Thermaltake Blue Orb II and right now under full load my Q6600 is running at 79c which is a bit hot. I'm planning on getting a new cooler very soon. Probably a Noctua NH-U12P.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Why would it restart or blue screen? It successfully booted at 334 so congrats your at 3ghz, check your temps with realtemp or coretemp and do a stability test with prime95 to see if your stable, then evaluate if you want to try for higher or stick with 3ghz.

I have a Thermaltake Blue Orb II and right now under full load my Q6600 is running at 79c which is a bit hot. I'm planning on getting a new cooler very soon. Probably a Noctua NH-U12P.


Well, I just figured having seen so many before one was bound to show up or something. Previously I've raised the FSB 5 at a time and used to be unstable with prime95. So i upped the voltage and kept moving on up. But this was a lot quicker lol. +REP, thanks for your help. Ill run Prime right now and take a screen shot of the temps


----------



## DancinPagan

Hiya,

I've just joined this forum so sorry I haven't got my sig. etc sorted out yet with my specs.

I just wanted to thank you guys for the info post on the first page of this topic. I've just recently bought a Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L / Q6600 which I was overclocking to 3Ghz on low voltages OK. I'm not a gamer, I do audio & video production so the increase from 2.4Ghz to 3Ghz is fine for my purposes.

Anyway, it was all running nice and stable and then when I started loading up software into windows xp, on one re-boot the BIOS kept setting back to default. I tried all sorts of things to get to the bottom of this but eventually gave up until I had more info.

After reading the guide on the 1st page, I disconnected my two external USB drives and voila, problem sorted.

I may have tried that eventually but it didn't tie up logically for me so it may have taken ages to suss that out.

So thanks very much guys, I look forward to reading more in this topic.


----------



## murderbymodem

Yeah, this board really doesn't like USB devices plugged in during boot. If I restart while my PSP is connected, it will just freeze at the Gigabyte screen and not do anything until I unplug the PSP and restart.

Glad you solved your problem, and welcome to OCN.


----------



## TraPofMinD

Greetings, it's my first post in this forum. I have been trying to get my Q6600 to 4Ghz on the DS3L to no avail. It runs nice and cool at 3.6ghz and is PRIME stable. I can boot at 3.8Ghz, but it wont complete a 3DMark06 bench.


----------



## MBrown551

I have this MB with the F9b bios. Is it worth getting a Q9550 and trying to OC to 400fsb or is it too much of a hit or miss with this MB? Otherwise I'd just settle with just a Q6600. Also is the PCI x16 1.0 slot holding me back from OCing my GTX 260 core 216? My first post btw...and its my b-day







.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MBrown551*


I have this MB with the F9b bios. Is it worth getting a Q9550 and trying to OC to 400fsb or is it too much of a hit or miss with this MB? Otherwise I'd just settle with just a Q6600. Also is the PCI x16 1.0 slot holding me back from OCing my GTX 260 core 216? My first post btw...and its my b-day







.

Thanks in advance.


I have my Q6600 at 400fsb (400x9 = 3.6ghz)
Just make sure you get a G0 Q6600 with a good VID, and you have to put the voltage above 1.5v to account for the board's vdroop.

Welcome to OCN, and happy birthday!


----------



## Hackcremo

hyelo guys..any1 know FSB wall for this board p35-ds3l?


----------



## BradleyW

should i set multi of 8 and fsb dram ratio 1:1 and fsb of 450 with vcore voltage added and i dont need memory voltage, 450mhz is the highest i can go on stock. should i do that?

i have not built it yet by the way.


----------



## BradleyW

hey redmist, wat bios do you use? what are your exact bios settings? i want 3.6ghz as well.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
hey redmist, wat bios do you use? what are your exact bios settings? i want 3.6ghz as well.

Bios version F5.
Bios settings:

Attachment 98761

OCCT:
CPU1 Temps:
Attachment 98762

Vcore:
Attachment 98763


----------



## BradleyW

should i set my bios the same as yours then to get 3.6ghz?


----------



## murderbymodem

That would depend on if your Q6600 is a B3 or a G0, what VID it has, and how similar the EP35-DS3L is to the normal P35-DS3L.

I have to set my voltage very high because the P35-DS3L has horrible vdroop, I'm not sure if that is the case for the EP35, so I would problably start with a lower voltage if I were you.

Just play around with the voltages and find out what will let you boot 400x9.


----------



## repo_man

Edited out. Posted in the DS3L thread and not the UD3P thread,lmao


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I spent some time pushing my e6750 up to 4ghz today. Temps on the CPU seemed good up to an hour. The test failed around 56 mins though. I have the MCH at 1.46v and most other references and stuff on AUTO (I'll get the BIOS list tonight) does anyone have any tips for just an extra bit of stability?



















you might want to add a little to the fsb voltage, and more cpu voltage always helps. Also you might want to check you ram at this fsb...sometimes ram needs more voltage with really high fsbs.
btw awesome oc on that chip


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


you might want to add a little to the fsb voltage, and more cpu voltage always helps. Also you might want to check you ram at this fsb...sometimes ram needs more voltage with really high fsbs.
btw awesome oc on that chip










Ok thanks! I'll try it this week. I'm trying to keep the vcore on the CPU down as low as possible to keep the temps down. It's stable on a CPU only stress, it's just failing on the blend, so I'm thinking it's MCH voltage or the ram. The ram is sig rig stuff, 1066 Reapers. I have them at 2.2v now (what they call for). Will 2.3v be safe for them?

And does anyone know the safe voltage for the NB on this board?

ps- Thanks, I didn't think this chip had 4ghz in it


----------



## BradleyW

my Q6600 is not the GO model. i forgot to tell you. i hear the p35 does not like OC'ing with a multi of 9? is that true? it does not seem to be the case with your board. what do you reccomend? should i run ratio 1:1 (2.00) and leave multi at 9 and just up the volts and fsb when needed?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


my Q6600 is not the GO model. i forgot to tell you. i hear the p35 does not like OC'ing with a multi of 9? is that true? it does not seem to be the case with your board. what do you reccomend? should i run ratio 1:1 (2.00) and leave multi at 9 and just up the volts and fsb when needed?


Yup, that's what I'd do if I were you. You should play around though, if it isn't liking the x9 multi, try x8 instead and see if it will get you higher/more stable or not.


----------



## BradleyW

what you do? start with multi of 9 or start with multi of 8? why would a board not like a multi of 9? why is that?


----------



## murderbymodem

First I'd try exactly what you said, leave the multi at x9, 1:1, and up the frequency and voltage little by little.

If that isn't getting good results, then you can try other things. I'm not sure why some people need to use an x8 multi.


----------



## BradleyW

someone told me if you run multi of 9, you cant get a ratio of 1:1. thats not true is it?
also did you use multi of 9 for your Q6600? i assume you have Q6600 right?


----------



## BradleyW

whats the highest temp i should go with on full load and aftermarket cooler for 24/7 use gaming? whats the limit to look out for?

whats the highest voltage?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


someone told me if you run multi of 9, you cant get a ratio of 1:1. thats not true is it?
also did you use multi of 9 for your Q6600? i assume you have Q6600 right?


I posted all of my info for you a few posts up.








http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post5641162

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


whats the highest temp i should go with on full load and aftermarket cooler for 24/7 use gaming? whats the limit to look out for?

whats the highest voltage?


Personally I try to keep it under 65c for 24/7.

Highest voltage would be 1.5v, though I'm not sure if the P35-DS3L's vdroop issues were fixed with the EP35. I have to set my voltage higher than 1.5 in the bios to even get around 1.425v.


----------



## BradleyW

what voltage should i set then? if it goes down a little? i did not know of this problem? shal i just set my bios like yours?


----------



## murderbymodem

I would start low and go up, you want to use the lowest voltage possible to get the speed that you want. You problably won't be able to get as high as me due to not having a G0, I would check this out:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...overclock.html
and see what people with B3 Q6600s can achieve.


----------



## BradleyW

thanks for the link. what is the best stable test i can download? i only have time to run a stability test for 2 hours? because i have to reformat and do a lot of work.


----------



## murderbymodem

OCCT


----------



## BradleyW

how long should i run it? will 2 hour do?


----------



## murderbymodem

Yeah 2 hours should be okay, though it isn't foolproof, even after that there's still a chance you may get a BSOD if it isn't completely stable.


----------



## BradleyW

what 2 hours? and thats it. fully stable.


----------



## BradleyW

ok i downloaded it. do i select infinate? and then select large data test?


----------



## murderbymodem

for time put 2 hours since that's how long you said you were willing to spend, for data test it doesn't really matter.


----------



## MBrown551

So how many people have been able to OC a 45nm Quad to 400FSB with this MB?


----------



## BradleyW

cant get past 2.7 on this board due to high temps of 68-70 degrees with my Q6600.


----------



## kpo6969

Put a 40mm fan on the northbridge.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


cant get past 2.7 on this board due to high temps of 68-70 degrees with my Q6600.


Not the board's fault, I'd get a new hsf if my temps were that high at a mere 2.7ghz.

I'm sitting at 3ghz right now, getting a cool 58 degrees with my CPU at 100% load ([email protected] SMP)


----------



## APOLLOSTEES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


cant get past 2.7 on this board due to high temps of 68-70 degrees with my Q6600.


Sounds like your heatsink is not seated properly to me.

With all settings on auto and a 3.0GHz overclock your temps shouldn't exceed 40-45c. And that's with a wack heatsink.

With that Ninja you should be in the mid thirtys.


----------



## BradleyW

my cooler should be able to handle it. its a synche mini ninja.


----------



## BradleyW

i cant have all settings on auto because i need to insainly increase vcore to get 2.7 stable.


----------



## APOLLOSTEES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i cant have all settings on auto because i need to insainly increase vcore to get 2.7 stable.


That's very strange you should be able to get 2.7 on stock voltage.

If I were you I'd return all settings to default. *Remove and reinstall that h/s. *

Check your temps then. They should be way down.

Then go back in and up the FSB to 333. 
Don't mess with anything else. Finally recheck your temps.

You may have to remove and reinstall that h/s a couple of times. I know I have in the past.


----------



## BradleyW

thanks. i will try that. i will reinstall it. its happened to me before. the pins are always hard to get in the holes. is that normal??


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


thanks. i will try that. i will reinstall it. its happened to me before. the pins are always hard to get in the holes. is that normal??


push pins are a pain to get in the holes


----------



## rammunition

ok, i have a question, i have never bios flashed my mobo since having it since july 2008. should i flash it????

whatss the benefits and can flash it straight away with the latest bios???


----------



## BradleyW

i took off the cpu cooler but it has not helped at all.


----------



## mattlyall06

BIOS Flashing - A How To Guide


----------



## BradleyW

ok i really need help now. my pc is not stable at stock speeds even with voltage increased for everything. it fails IBT as soon as i run it within 1 second. whats going on?


----------



## mattlyall06

try reseting the CMOS... locate the small flat battery on the mobo, remove it, wait a few minutes, replace it and boot up. go into bios and then say "load optimized defaults" (most important). should be good to go.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


ok i really need help now. my pc is not stable at stock speeds even with voltage increased for everything. it fails IBT as soon as i run it within 1 second. whats going on?


Make sure you put your cooler back on correctly.


----------



## BradleyW

my cooler is in secure but i cant get my CPU stable even at stock speeds. i updated to the latest f6 bios and that did not work. i even restored the bios to default option but it still wont do it.


----------



## technogeek

This works much better that the push pin type. It can help keep your CPU cooler.

LGA775 Bolt-Thru-Kit

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/lgbowiscsp.html


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technogeek*


This works much better that the push pin type. It can help keep your CPU cooler.

LGA775 Bolt-Thru-Kit

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/lgbowiscsp.html


I second!!

I have a CoolerMaster HyperTX2 , it comes with push pins OEM wich sucks.. before with the push pins idle temp was arround 30-32ÂºC . I installed the bolt kit and now i have temps of 23-24ÂºC! . (those numbers are recent with same ambient temp).

Apart from the thing of not being in fear anymore of the cooler sudenly falling


----------



## BradleyW

i might get a new cooler. i was thinking of the zerotherm zen fz120


----------



## BradleyW

sorry to jack the thread but whats better? ocz vendetta 2 or zerotherm nv120 premium?
i got quad at 1.4v and 3.2ghz and in need of cooling. a review says ocz runs the chip at 56 degrees at 1.45vand3.4ghz.
sorry about this, thankyou.


----------



## phuneverdie

Hey guys, I tried to overclock my q6600 on a Gigabyte P35-DS3L at 400 x 8, but it froze a lot after boot up. It forced me to restart. I have no clue what is going. My voltages are all set properly. 
I have
Vcore 1.31
PCI +.1
NB +.2
Ram Voltage +.3
My RAM timing is 4-4-4-12, and it's the Corsair DHX2C4 (I have 4 Mbytes)
I've tried to increase the voltage in all of them and it still hasn't done the trick. 
I am suspecting that I have to loosen the timing. Please give me some ideas.
Thanks


----------



## husker4life

My cpu is fine at 3.0 vcore at 1.32 in cpu-z, can i get this stable at 3.6? I tryed pushing the FSB to 400x9 but it wont even boot into windows. Bumped the vcore, NB, and memory voltages up and still no go...

Settings at 3.0

Vcore-1.375(bios)
NB-default
Memory-default
333x9 FSB
Divider at 2:4(memory still at 400mhz)


----------



## DropDeadFred1

Can someone post some bios screenies for Mem settings please? My settings are below par







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529095

Thanks,
DDF


----------



## JLT_GTI

Well.. i know that this is the 5857th time someone ask this..but its 370pages and i cant find any config ..

I have an E4500 and ram 2X1gb GEIl 667

I manage 3ghz stable and cool (using coolermaster TX2 cooler ..works well)
The problem is that while i get 3.0Ghz im totally unable to get past that stable..

I tried 333bus X10 (3,3ghz) and it doesnt even boot .. neither 3,2ghz (320X2) ... tried 350X9 (3150) with no sucess.. i manmaged to get 3,105 ghz and it boots.. but ORTHOS fails right away .. temps are stable and voltages are high to discard low voltage issues..

Is anywhere here arround anyone who got more than 3ghz stable with this P35DS3L? I know a guy who said that he could get 3,4 with no problem and that he used 3,15 for daily use.. but i cant find him anymore..

any hint?

Thanks and sorry for being anoying..


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Well.. i know that this is the 5857th time someone ask this..but its 370pages and i cant find any config ..

I have an E4500 and ram 2X1gb GEIl 667

I manage 3ghz stable and cool (using coolermaster TX2 cooler ..works well)
The problem is that while i get 3.0Ghz im totally unable to get past that stable..

I tried 333bus X10 (3,3ghz) and it doesnt even boot .. neither 3,2ghz (320X2) ... tried 350X9 (3150) with no sucess.. i manmaged to get 3,105 ghz and it boots.. but ORTHOS fails right away .. temps are stable and voltages are high to discard low voltage issues..

Is anywhere here arround anyone who got more than 3ghz stable with this P35DS3L? I know a guy who said that he could get 3,4 with no problem and that he used 3,15 for daily use.. but i cant find him anymore..

any hint?

Thanks and sorry for being anoying..


Could you be more specific with your information? What voltages are you using for your chip? MCH/FSB voltage? DDR voltage and multiplier?

I got my E6300 up to 3.74ghz with a 535mhz FSB, so I'd be inclined to say that your chip is holding you back, your memory multiplier is set improperly, or your voltages are set improperly.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Could you be more specific with your information? What voltages are you using for your chip? MCH/FSB voltage? DDR voltage and multiplier?

I got my E6300 up to 3.74ghz with a 535mhz FSB, so I'd be inclined to say that your chip is holding you back, your memory multiplier is set improperly, or your voltages are set improperly.


Voltages are now (stable 3ghz) set in BIOS to 1,45625 (reads as 1,28 in CPUZ)
system voltage control is manual
DDR2 overvoltage is at +0,2 and tried also with +0,3 (max allowed)
PCIE overvoltage is at +0,1V , tried up to +0,3V
FSB overvoltage is at +0,1V tried with +0,2 and i think +0,3V too..
HCH is +0,1V

multiplier is 2.00
clock ratio is 10X and "performance enhance" is Standard


----------



## SgtSpike

What happens if you try say, 375mhz FSB x 8 multi? Keep voltages the same.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


What happens if you try say, 375mhz FSB x 8 multi? Keep voltages the same.


My ram is GEIL DDR2 667.. wouldnt be problems putting it at 750? (multiplier is at 2.00)

Oh.. and i have the enhance performance mode at standard and left it at standard .. should i change it to go over 3ghz?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


My ram is GEIL DDR2 667.. wouldnt be problems putting it at 750? (multiplier is at 2.00)

Oh.. and i have the enhance performance mode at standard and left it at standard .. should i change it to go over 3ghz?


Good point. Ok try 333x9.

Basically, what I am trying to do is eliminate the motherboard as the problem. If you can't get it to run your processor at beyond 300x10, but you can do 333x9, then you know the motherboard/ram isn't limiting you. If you cannot do the 333x9, then you know the motherboard or ram is limiting you.

And I can't remember anything about the enhance performance mode or what it is for (been a long time since I've been in my BIOS, lol), so you'll just have to experiment with that one (or google it).


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Good point. Ok try 333x9.

Basically, what I am trying to do is eliminate the motherboard as the problem. If you can't get it to run your processor at beyond 300x10, but you can do 333x9, then you know the motherboard/ram isn't limiting you. If you cannot do the 333x9, then you know the motherboard or ram is limiting you.


Ok.. i have setted it at 333X9 and it goes ok and passes the tests (and in fact should be better than 300X10 since the DDR2 is going at 667 and not 600) . Boots ok, orthos ok , temps ok.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI* 
Ok.. i have setted it at 333X9 and it goes ok and passes the tests (and in fact should be better than 300X10 since the DDR2 is going at 667 and not 600) . Boots ok, orthos ok , temps ok.

Ok, you're stuck at 3.0ghz then unless you don't mind increasing your vcore some more. Since it's only 1.28 in CPUZz you can probably increase it a good bit more without any trouble (just keep your temps in check). As you've probably figured out, this board has some significant vdroop issues, so you can either do a vdroop mod, or just increase the voltage more on the board to make up for it.

I've ran up to 1.55 (1.47 in CPUz) on my CPU/board without a problem. You could probably jump up to 1.5 at least and see what it looks like in CPUz afterward. That might help you get another 100-500 mhz out of the chip. According to the processor finder (http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLA95), your chip is good up to 1.5v, so until you reach that in CPUz, you should be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


I've ran up to 1.55 (1.47 in CPUz) on my CPU/board without a problem. You could probably jump up to 1.5 at least and see what it looks like in CPUz afterward.

Good luck!


Thanks a lot for the help!









I will give it a try tomorrow.. i have increased before up to 1,5 but with same problem ..i will try increases of 1,55..the problem is that from 1,5 onwards it only increases in 0,5V intervals.. and yes its quite a lot the diference between that number and what CPUZ reads..as i said right now its set to 1,456V but now CPUZ reads 1,16V with 1,28V max with orthos runing..

So you think that i dont have to touch DDR2 and mobo voltages anymore to get at least to 3,33ghz (333X10) since at 333 they are stable (and CPU stable at 333X9) and only focus on the vcore?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Thanks a lot for the help!









I will give it a try tomorrow.. i have increased before up to 1,5 but with same problem ..i will try increases of 1,55..the problem is that from 1,5 onwards it only increases in 0,5V intervals.. and yes its quite a lot the diference between that number and what CPUZ reads..as i said right now its set to 1,456V but now CPUZ reads 1,16V with 1,28V max with orthos runing..

So you think that i dont have to touch DDR2 and mobo voltages anymore to get at least to 3,33ghz (333X10) since at 333 they are stable (and CPU stable at 333X9) and only focus on the vcore?


Yep. 333mhz should run just fine at stock voltages on everything, unless you're getting some voltage-droop elsewhere as well. DDR2 can sometimes have some voltage droop on this board as well, but I haven't noticed it affecting much.

I wouldn't worry too much about sending too much voltage to your proc though. As far as I know, CPUz voltage is exactly what your processor is getting, and you still have a ton of headroom if you're only giving it 1.28v right now.

BTW, I just upped my 24/7 overclock to 475mhz on the FSB, for 3.3ghz on my proc. CPUz voltage shows 1.325, it's set at 1.45 in BIOS. Vdroop is just nuts on here, but oh well... Anyway, it's been rock stable so far, and I've been folding on both cores since yesterday. Just put +.1v on the MCH and FSB, and +.3v for my ram since that is what it requires anyway. So yeah, you shouldn't have any trouble with a measely 333mhz FSB speed and stock or near-stock voltages.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Yep. 333mhz should run just fine at stock voltages on everything, unless you're getting some voltage-droop elsewhere as well. DDR2 can sometimes have some voltage droop on this board as well, but I haven't noticed it affecting much.

I wouldn't worry too much about sending too much voltage to your proc though. As far as I know, CPUz voltage is exactly what your processor is getting, and you still have a ton of headroom if you're only giving it 1.28v right now.
(....)

So yeah, you shouldn't have any trouble with a measely 333mhz FSB speed and stock or near-stock voltages.










Ok..i tried now.. i set up the vcore in the mobo to 1.6 to compensate the drop (my plan was to set a high vcore to get stable and then once its stable at 3,33 lower by bits the vcore until it becomes unstable to find the stable lower vcore) and set up the multiplier to 10X.

I saved the bios.. the computer rebooted.. remained there for a while doing nothing.. rebooted itself again and booted with OEM settings!!









Now it reversed itself back at 2.2ghz.. no.. actually lower.. its at 2.0GHZ since the multiplier remains at 10X. But the bus lowered itself to 200mhz and the memory its still at 333X2


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=2629

*F9c*
2008/10/03
1. Beta bios

motherboard_bios_ga-p35-ds3l_f9c.exe

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=14523

No idea besides cpu ID updates I suppose.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI* 
Ok..i tried now.. i set up the vcore in the mobo to 1.6 to compensate the drop (my plan was to set a high vcore to get stable and then once its stable at 3,33 lower by bits the vcore until it becomes unstable to find the stable lower vcore) and set up the multiplier to 10X.

I saved the bios.. the computer rebooted.. remained there for a while doing nothing.. rebooted itself again and booted with OEM settings!!









Now it reversed itself back at 2.2ghz.. no.. actually lower.. its at 2.0GHZ since the multiplier remains at 10X. But the bus lowered itself to 200mhz and the memory its still at 333X2
















That's what the board does when it attempts to boot three times and is unsuccessful - it reverts back to stock settings.

Don't aim so high. Do SMALL FSB incremements. Like 5 mhz increase, boot to Windows, restart, another 5 mhz, etc. You're getting close to your chip's limit, so you're not going to be able to make a big jump like that.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
That's what the board does when it attempts to boot three times and is unsuccessful - it reverts back to stock settings.

Don't aim so high. Do SMALL FSB incremements. Like 5 mhz increase, boot to Windows, restart, another 5 mhz, etc. You're getting close to your chip's limit, so you're not going to be able to make a big jump like that.

Wasnt it supose to handle 333mhz bus ok since it was allready at 333X9?

There is many things i cant understood ..

specially when i knew people with the very same mobo and the very same CPU who had no problem at all going up to 3,6ghz. I have a pretty decent cooler wich for example at idling gets noe 21ÂºC with room temp 18. And with 3GHZ in orthos never pass 55ÂºC..
I cant even go pass 3 at all.. maybe i can manage it but only to fail in ORTHOS misserably.. i simply want to go pass 3.0 .. i dont plant to go 3.6 .. maybe manage 3,2 or 3,3 to know its doable and 24/7 go for 3.0 and maybe eventually go for 3,3 if any CPU-thristy game gets short (Lomac , BlackShark... ) but im totally blocked at 3.0


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI* 
Wasnt it supose to handle 333mhz bus ok since it was allready at 333X9?

There is many things i cant understood ..

specially when i knew people with the very same mobo and the very same CPU who had no problem at all going up to 3,6ghz. I have a pretty decent cooler wich for example at idling gets noe 21ÂºC with room temp 18. And with 3GHZ in orthos never pass 55ÂºC..
I cant even go pass 3 at all.. maybe i can manage it but only to fail in ORTHOS misserably.. i simply want to go pass 3.0 .. i dont plant to go 3.6 .. maybe manage 3,2 or 3,3 to know its doable and 24/7 go for 3.0 and maybe eventually go for 3,3 if any CPU-thristy game gets short (Lomac , BlackShark... ) but im totally blocked at 3.0

The MOTHERBOARD is capable of 333mhz, yes, but you do not know if your PROCESSOR is capable of 3.333ghz. That's why you have to do small increments.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


The MOTHERBOARD is capable of 333mhz, yes, but you do not know if your PROCESSOR is capable of 3.333ghz. That's why you have to do small increments.


Thats the point.. i have seen E4500s oced to 4ghz (even E4400s wich are the same only 10X instead 11X ) and many ocings about 3,4 and 3,6ghz with no problem at all. Can diferent units of the same model differ in that?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Thats the point.. i have seen E4500s oced to 4ghz (even E4400s wich are the same only 10X instead 11X ) and many ocings about 3,4 and 3,6ghz with no problem at all. Can diferent units of the same model differ in that?


Absolutely. No two chips are the same, and neither is their OCing potential. You might just have a bum chip.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Well i have news..

I went over it again.. lowered the FSB to 310 to get 3,1ghz.

Orthos failed totally (again) within the first 5 seconds..

But i noticed that un CPUZ the voltage still tops at 1,28V.

Before when i had the voltage set to 1,46V it topped at 1,28 in CPUZ.. now i had setted it to 1,56V and still reads 1,28max.. maybe thats where the problem lies..

but now if the option of raising voltage is not responding to me ... what do i do to raise it for real...


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Well i have news..

I went over it again.. lowered the FSB to 310 to get 3,1ghz.

Orthos failed totally (again) within the first 5 seconds..

But i noticed that un CPUZ the voltage still tops at 1,28V.

Before when i had the voltage set to 1,46V it topped at 1,28 in CPUZ.. now i had setted it to 1,56V and still reads 1,28max.. maybe thats where the problem lies..

but now if the option of raising voltage is not responding to me ... what do i do to raise it for real...


Not sure... that would be a question to post in a new thread for the general populace of OCers to give advice on. Not many people check this thread anymore, lol, and I don't have the answer.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Not sure... that would be a question to post in a new thread for the general populace of OCers to give advice on. Not many people check this thread anymore, lol, and I don't have the answer.










Well..at last i managed to get pass 3









I raised vcore in the bios to 1,8V and i set the FSB to 320 and the multiplier X10. (3.2ghz) CPUZ now reads 1,44V max.. i ran orthos for some hours and its ok!.

So i guess i found (thanks to your help) the problem.. the vcore and the damn difference between whats on the BIOS and what really reachs the CPU.

I will perform some more test and try later 3,33Ghz (bus 333) to see what happens and after i find a max stable perform the mandatory tests of lowering bit by bit the vcore until it fails.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Well..at last i managed to get pass 3









I raised vcore in the bios to 1,8V and i set the FSB to 320 and the multiplier X10. (3.2ghz) CPUZ now reads 1,44V max.. i ran orthos for some hours and its ok!.

So i guess i found (thanks to your help) the problem.. the vcore and the damn difference between whats on the BIOS and what really reachs the CPU.

I will perform some more test and try later 3,33Ghz (bus 333) to see what happens and after i find a max stable perform the mandatory tests of lowering bit by bit the vcore until it fails.










Yea. I'd suggest trying the vmod in the original post of this thread. Sounds like you've got one heck of a vdroop problem!


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Yea. I'd suggest trying the vmod in the original post of this thread. Sounds like you've got one heck of a vdroop problem!

I will try simply "compensating" for now.. 3,33 its the max i aimed for in the begining . Now i managed to get 3,33 and im testing it right now. If its ok its mission acomplished.. I want really thanks you all . you have been really helpfull with this.









One slight question..

I dont know if any of you people use speedfan.
But right now while im ORTHOSing the system im getting a 63ÂºC high reading in: Ã§

-Temp 2 , Chip: IT8718F , Sensor: temp2 , BUS: ISA , Adress: $290

Its the only temp that is really high apart from the CPU (wich is holding nice at 62ÂºC with 21ÂºC ambient) .. Is this "bad"? What part of the mobo this sensors refers to? Am i burning it ?


----------



## beerglass007

Hi

This is my first post and first overclock since doing a 386sx 25mhz to 33mhz

I've got a E8400 and the GA-P35-DS3 mobo running with DDR2 800 2 x 2GB ram.

I've changed the FSB to 400 and its running at 3.6 without any problems

What is the safe running temp please ?

Also whats the best settings in the BIOS ?

Using core temp its showing at 48 under heavy load running prime95 and 39 on idle.

Thanks


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beerglass007*


Hi

This is my first post and first overclock since doing a 386sx 25mhz to 33mhz

I've got a E8400 and the GA-P35-DS3 mobo running with DDR2 800 2 x 2GB ram.

I've changed the FSB to 400 and its running at 3.6 without any problems

What is the safe running temp please ?

Also whats the best settings in the BIOS ?

Using core temp its showing at 48 under heavy load running prime95 and 39 on idle.

Thanks


Under 70 load is the max safe temperature I would go with. 48C under load is fine.


----------



## BradleyW

hey guys, my ds3l was smoking at the NB area so i put the hr-05 on the nb. what settings in the bios will get my 3ghz? cheers.

my vid is 1.26v but my vdroop is bad. if i need 1.3vcore, i have to set 1.4v. is everyone else the same?


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


hey guys, my ds3l was smoking at the NB area so i put the hr-05 on the nb. what settings in the bios will get my 3ghz? cheers.

my vid is 1.26v but my vdroop is bad. if i need 1.3vcore, i have to set 1.4v. is everyone else the same?


All DS3L boards have a bad vdroop.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


hey guys, my ds3l was smoking at the NB area so i put the hr-05 on the nb. what settings in the bios will get my 3ghz? cheers.

my vid is 1.26v but my vdroop is bad. if i need 1.3vcore, i have to set 1.4v. is everyone else the same?


Is the NB the area wich reads in speedfan *"-Temp 2 , Chip: IT8718F , Sensor: temp2 , BUS: ISA , Adress: $290"* ?

Orthos passed ok my 3,33Ghz setup but that sensor went up to 70ÂºC and i want to know what part of the mobo is and if its bad to have it going up to 70ÂºC (IE .. can my mobo die sudenly under heavy load?)


----------



## BradleyW

i think it might be, dont use speedfan tho, its a load of rubbish.

any siggestions on the settings.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i think it might be, dont use speedfan tho, its a load of rubbish.

any siggestions on the settings.


Everest reads the same temp and it reads it as "motherboard" simply.. i asume its the NB.. the thing is.. how much temp can the NB take?


----------



## BradleyW

mine set on fire at 55c


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


mine set on fire at 55c


LOL.. and mine reached 70ÂºC... and now im even more disorientated since in a thread here about the P45 NB people say it can take up to 110ÂºC with 90ÂºC oced easy.









thread: http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/ga-e...erature-30357/


----------



## SgtSpike

No idea how hot the NB can go before it has trouble. Mine runs about 60c at the current OC of 450mhz FSB with +.1v FSB and +.1vMCH. Been running for at least a year that way, and no problems yet. That's the best I can tell ya.









Oh, and you're right, temp 2 in speedfan is the NB for this motherboard.


----------



## rammunition

ok, i have a question, can i flash the mobo bios using Qflash and is it safe? also how long does it take.


----------



## nod32

I believe Qflash is the safest way because you do it outside of the o/s. It only takes a couple of seconds.


----------



## halifax1

QFlash is the only way I flash the BIOS. I load the file on my USB drive, reboot, load up the BIOS then press F8 to load QFlash, then choose the drive, then the file, it'll read the file, then flash it, then verify, and all done.

Took maybe 15 seconds.

I flash it a few times just to be sure a proper flash happens, because the first time I flashed I had all sorts of problems.


----------



## murderbymodem

How exactly do I tell if I have the Rev. 1.0 or Rev. 2.0?

CPU-Z says

Code:


Code:


Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
Model: P35-DS3L x.x 
Rev.: A2

A2 = Rev. 2.0?


----------



## SgtSpike

You should be able to tell by markings on the board... I have no idea where, but somewhere they put the revision number on the PCB.


----------



## halifax1

They also put Rev 1.0 or Rev 2.0 at the bottom left side edge, vertically.

It's right next to the bottom-left motherboard screw hole.

It will say Rev 1.0 or Rev 2.0.

Also, Rev 1.0's south heatsink isn't gold, lilke Rev 2.0's.

Just open your side panel, and look at the bottom left screw of the motherboard, and right beside it will say Rev 1.0 or Rev 2.0 vertically in white lettering.


----------



## SgtSpike

On another note... halifax, stop folding so much...! You're about to pass me up!


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


On another note... halifax, stop folding so much...! You're about to pass me up!


Lol, sorry! Once I started I couldn't stop!


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Lol, sorry! Once I started I couldn't stop!










Well I just added another 1k ppd so there.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Well I just added another 1k ppd so there.










Haha, nice. I wish I had a better setup, but every bit counts









Got about 6.5-7K PPD total, which is good enough for me.


----------



## murderbymodem

I think I have a bit of time before either of you catch me


----------



## WannabeArchimedes

Hey guys, I'm new here and have a question about this board. I've searched a lot of pages of this _massive_ thread hoping to see it answered here...and I'm sure it has, I just can't find it and am tired of reading pages of stuff hoping to see it mentioned.

My question is about how hot this board gets. I've gathered the MOSFET's get hot, so I got Enzotech copper sinks for them. I also managed to score a HR-05/IFX from a friend for $10 that I'm going to use on my NB chip (sucker bought it for his board without checking to see if it would fit, so now it's mine).

Anyways, does the SB get hot enough on this thing under pretty good overclock (I've recently gotten the urge to push this thing and find its' limits) to remotely warrant an aftermarket cooler? And if so, should I settle for the low-profile Enzotech sink, or scrape up the money to get a SLI HR-05/IFX?

edit: and if there are any other parts of the board that could do with some cooling via shiny copper heatsinks, please let me know! And I'm talking things that don't _really_ need such things, but that wouldn't hurt and just _might_ help a bit. And look shiny-copper cool! (pics might help)

Sorry if this was asked and answered already!


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannabeArchimedes* 
Hey guys, I'm new here and have a question about this board. I've searched a lot of pages of this _massive_ thread hoping to see it answered here...and I'm sure it has, I just can't find it and am tired of reading pages of stuff hoping to see it mentioned.

My question is about how hot this board gets. I've gathered the MOSFET's get hot, so I got Enzotech copper sinks for them. I also managed to score a HR-05/IFX from a friend for $10 that I'm going to use on my NB chip (sucker bought it for his board without checking to see if it would fit, so now it's mine).

Anyways, does the SB get hot enough on this thing under pretty good overclock (I've recently gotten the urge to push this thing and find its' limits) to remotely warrant an aftermarket cooler? And if so, should I settle for the low-profile Enzotech sink, or scrape up the money to get a SLI HR-05/IFX (since my 4870 goes right over the SB)?

Sorry if this was asked and answered already!









There's no need to get an aftermarket cooler for the southbridge unless you have no airflow in your case at all.

Mine isn't extremely hot, but if you touch it under a high overclock, as well as +2 or +3v, then you'll definitely be able to tell it's quite hot, but not hot enough to warrant needing extra cooling unless you just want to for the fun of it.


----------



## WannabeArchimedes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
There's no need to get an aftermarket cooler for the southbridge unless you have no airflow in your case at all.

Mine isn't extremely hot, but if you touch it under a high overclock, as well as +2 or +3v, then you'll definitely be able to tell it's quite hot, but not hot enough to warrant needing extra cooling unless you just want to for the fun of it.

So the dinky stock sink works well enough? Good to know, thanks! I guess I have to weigh how much aesthetics means to my bottom line. I've got a few days to think about it before I put all my stuff together in a CM690.


----------



## SgtSpike

I've run it up to 535mhz FSB... I know another member has run up to 600FSB without a problem, and I believe without any modifications to the FSB cooling. I wouldn't recommend 24/7 use over 500 fsb, but you'd probably be fine with any moderate OC. I've been running at 450mhz for a year with terrible case cooling and zero problems. Just upped it to 475mhz for my 24/7 speed. Still no problems.


----------



## zero0zero0

Hey guys, good to see a thread on this board. I wanted to ask about the HR-05 on this board. I have a CNPS9500 which is nearly the same as a CNPS9700. I'm just wondering if the HR-05 can fit? I only have 2 models avaliable here which is HR-05 and HR-05 SLI/IFX. The SLI/IFX looks like it will interfere with the graphic card but the HR-05 looks like it will interfere with the CPU cooler. My current northbridge feels too hot to be comfortable for me. Yet, I can't find where to look for the temp for it. Please help =]

Thanks,
zero.


----------



## BradleyW

i hate this board. it smokes on stock volts and the vdroop is bad. instability might as well be the name of this board. if any of you have this board working, good for you. keep it like that.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i hate this board. it smokes on stock volts and the vdroop is bad. instability might as well be the name of this board. if any of you have this board working, good for you. keep it like that.


For now it has allowed me to get 700mhz more than with the previous Asus P5ND2 wich simply refused to overclock anything beyond 2,75ghz and i had to do a BSEL mod to get to 2.93 and that was absolute top for it.. it didnt even allowed to change the multiplier and ram crashed with the slightly increase in FSB.. and to top it died twice in my hands ..one of them for no reason at all

The P35-DS3L may suck, vdrop is ginormous, the soundcard sucks but i can tell its a good mobo.. for now it allowed me to get 3,33 with no problems and has far better USB support than the previous one

Surelly the P35 sucks compared to others but im quite happy with it (except the realtek Sound card wich sucks







)


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i hate this board. it smokes on stock volts and the vdroop is bad. instability might as well be the name of this board. if any of you have this board working, good for you. keep it like that.


1. Remove motherboard from case
2. RMA
3. Enjoy the new, working board.


----------



## beerglass007

Just found this RAM on special offer here
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MY-149-OC

Will this work ok with the GA-P35 mobo ?

I'm using DDR2 800 currently and wondering if this 1066 ram will work.
Does it make any difference running the FSB at 400

Thanks


----------



## blueblazer96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beerglass007*


Just found this RAM on special offer here
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MY-149-OC

Will this work ok with the GA-P35 mobo ?

I'm using DDR2 800 currently and wondering if this 1066 ram will work.
Does it make any difference running the FSB at 400

Thanks


just overclock the 800!


----------



## beerglass007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueblazer96*


just overclock the 800!










Hi,

Thanks for the reply. The Ram I have is valve Ram and might not OC very well. But how do you OC the Ram ?

Thanks


----------



## blueblazer96

valve Ram? I've never heard of it maybe someone else has or do you have a link?









One way to attemp ocing it is to change the system memory multiplier
or just look through here for i am no expert-http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...articular.html
Or buy the 1066 then adjust to speed in bios if it dosent do it automatically


----------



## beerglass007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueblazer96*


valve Ram? I've never heard of it maybe someone else has or do you have a link?









One way to attemp ocing it is to change the system memory multiplier
or just look through here for i am no expert-http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...articular.html
Or buy the 1066 then adjust to speed in bios if it dosent do it automatically


Hi and thanks for the great FAQ. I kind of understand it better now

So on my GA-P35-DS3R Motherboard I have this cheap Ram http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/s...tml?RAM-80/4GK

I've overclocked the CPU by increasing the FSB to 400 with a multi x 9 giving me 3.6GHZ on my E8400

The Ram isn't overclocked as yet.

I've now just brought this Ram http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=MY-149-OC

But not sure of what i'm doing now. Should I be trying to increase the FSB to get a 1:1 speed with the cpu and memory ?

Can anyone please help. Many Thanks


----------



## beerglass007

I'm still having problems with this

I managed to get my FSB up to 445 x 9 multiplier which gave me 4.00GHZ and then changed the DRAM multiplier to 2.0 which said the RAM would clock alittle higher than 1066. I also had to increase the CPU voltage because of the increase.

Windows then fails to boot and BSOD

So here is my stable BIOS settings but CPU-Z is still showing my new 1066 OCZ ram has DDR2 6400

what am I doing wrong please?

CPU-Z is reporting SLOT1 and SLOT 3 as PC2-6400 ( 400MHZ )

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ____________ [9]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [AUTO]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.50]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ 5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 6
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______6
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ 18 ( have also used 15 and works )
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ 3 auto
Rank Write to READ Delay________ 3 auto
Write to Precharge Delay_________ 6 auto
Refresh to ACT Delay______________ 54 auto
Read to Precharge Delay__________ 3 auto
Static tRead Value_______________ 6 auto
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ 1 auto

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.25]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## BradleyW

i might get the ud3p p45 gigabyte.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beerglass007* 
I'm still having problems with this

I managed to get my FSB up to 445 x 9 multiplier which gave me 4.00GHZ and then changed the DRAM multiplier to 2.0 which said the RAM would clock alittle higher than 1066. I also had to increase the CPU voltage because of the increase.

Windows then fails to boot and BSOD

So here is my stable BIOS settings but CPU-Z is still showing my new 1066 OCZ ram has DDR2 6400

what am I doing wrong please?

CPU-Z is reporting SLOT1 and SLOT 3 as PC2-6400 ( 400MHZ )

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ____________ [9]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [AUTO]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.50]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ 5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 6
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______6
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ 18 ( have also used 15 and works )
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ 3 auto
Rank Write to READ Delay________ 3 auto
Write to Precharge Delay_________ 6 auto
Refresh to ACT Delay______________ 54 auto
Read to Precharge Delay__________ 3 auto
Static tRead Value_______________ 6 auto
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ 1 auto

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.25]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]

1.25 vcore is really low which is a good thing I would raise that


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
1.25 vcore is really low which is a good thing I would raise that

Yeah.. i had to raise it to 1.8V in BIOS (1.45V in CPUZ) to get past 3.0


----------



## NrGx

Does anyone know which setting in the BIOS is the CPU Termination voltage and what it is at stock? Thanks.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Does anyone know which setting in the BIOS is the CPU Termination voltage and what it is at stock? Thanks.


there is no setting for that on this board


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beerglass007*


I'm still having problems with this

I managed to get my FSB up to 445 x 9 multiplier which gave me 4.00GHZ and then changed the DRAM multiplier to 2.0 which said the RAM would clock alittle higher than 1066. I also had to increase the CPU voltage because of the increase.

Windows then fails to boot and BSOD

So here is my stable BIOS settings but CPU-Z is still showing my new 1066 OCZ ram has DDR2 6400

what am I doing wrong please?

CPU-Z is reporting SLOT1 and SLOT 3 as PC2-6400 ( 400MHZ )

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ____________ [9]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [AUTO]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.50]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ 5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 6
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______6
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ 18 ( have also used 15 and works )
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ 3 auto
Rank Write to READ Delay________ 3 auto
Write to Precharge Delay_________ 6 auto
Refresh to ACT Delay______________ 54 auto
Read to Precharge Delay__________ 3 auto
Static tRead Value_______________ 6 auto
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ 1 auto

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.25]

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


What speed is the memory actually running at in CPU-Z?


----------



## jacobmark27

so im still new to this, i been reading about it, but still confused about it. so if you have a pointers to give me or help me out that would be great. this is my specs is gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L motherboard,CORE 2 DUO E6550, 2 gb of ram, windows xp. right now my E6550 is under performing @2.00ghz, so i just want to get that up to 3 or 3.2ghz


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobmark27* 
so im still new to this, i been reading about it, but still confused about it. so if you have a pointers to give me or help me out that would be great. this is my specs is gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L motherboard,CORE 2 DUO E6550, 2 gb of ram, windows xp. right now my E6550 is under performing @2.00ghz, so i just want to get that up to 3 or 3.2ghz

You'll have to be more specific about what exactly you need help with.

The basic of overclocking is to raise the FSB. Do that. Everything else is things you can do to help you raise the FSB more.


----------



## jacobmark27

see here is the thing, i know how to change ever thing in bio's. but i dont know what to change it to and i don't want to do anything stupid a change it so something that will screw my computer up. all i need to know what is the best setting to reach my goal of 3.0 or 3.2 ghz from my cpu


----------



## SgtSpike

Well then just play around with your FSB. If it's at 266, change it to 275. If that works ok, change it to 285. Etc. See how far you get, and then tell us when you need help.

You won't break anything by changing the FSB. Worst case, it'll just revert back to stock settings again.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Argggggghhhh!!!

My CPU temps went from 24ÂºC idle directly to 45ÂºC!!!

I looked everywhere looking for what might cause it.. CPU load was idle.. the cooler was firmly seated ..and i was preparing to reseat it when i looked at CPUZ and saw vcore 1.78V

***??!!

What?? Its the same value in the BIOS (1.8V) that i had to set to manage 1,44V .. now without changing the value (checked the BIOS..is still 1.8V) vcore suddenly went up to 1.8V real?? the vdrop sudenly dissapeared??

I cant understood anything!!
It wasnt after any installation.. it wasnt after any reset or any power surge or power down or anything


----------



## JLT_GTI

Ok . now im totally lost.

It looks like my mobo vdrop totally dissapeared.. but it doesnt make any sense!

I setup it now in BIOS to 1.47 and in idle CPUZ reads 1,44 and during orthos it reads 1,42

After this temps went from 44ÂºC back to 30ÂºC. its running orthos now

Has this happened to anyone? It does not make sense... i did not upgraded the bios or did anythign to it today..it just sudenly raised temps from 25/27 directly to 45ÂºC and i discovered CPUZ reading 1,79V vcore


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Ok . now im totally lost.

It looks like my mobo vdrop totally dissapeared.. but it doesnt make any sense!

I setup it now in BIOS to 1.47 and in idle CPUZ reads 1,44 and during orthos it reads 1,42

After this temps went from 44ÂºC back to 30ÂºC. its running orthos now

Has this happened to anyone? It does not make sense... i did not upgraded the bios or did anythign to it today..it just sudenly raised temps from 25/27 directly to 45ÂºC and i discovered CPUZ reading 1,79V vcore


So your vdroop was so bad you had it set to 1.8v in the BIOS, and now it suddenly disappeared?

At least you know your chip can handle a lot of voltage.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


So your vdroop was so bad you had it set to 1.8v in the BIOS, and now it suddenly disappeared?

At least you know your chip can handle a lot of voltage.










yeap , i was







when i saw 1,789 reading in CPUZ, specially knowing that intel says 1,5 is the maximun

The sudenly dissapearing of vdrop should be good (now its more precise) .. except for that now i guess its 5ÂºC more hot for no aparen reason








It has still some vdrop.. at 1,47 it droped to 1,42 during orthos and so orthos failed.. now i raised in bios to 1,5 and in CPUZ reads 1,44 and orthos seems to hold on... if it does maybe i will get it down to 1,49 to see what happens..

Im not even telling this to my uterly anti-overclock friends at work wich as today are totally convinced that my CPU will catch fire one day for sure..
But still they are mac users so screw them


----------



## Connor3400

Has anyone else had a problem getting their network adapter to be recognized in Windows XP?

I got home yesterday and my computer was on as it usually is, but steam friends was offline and Mozilla wouldn't load, and this has happened before so I didn't really think it was a big deal. Instead of just restarting the computer like I usually do I went into Windows Device Manage and disabled my network adapter, and then re-enabled it hoping that it would have the same effect as restarting. But that didn't work, so I restarted my computer.

Now my network adapter is no longer there, and I can't get it to come back. I've tried installing the drivers multiple times, and at first I thought it might be my router/network switch/Ethernet cables, but they are all fine. Also when I plug in the Ethernet cable into the back on my computer it lights up green like it usually does.

I'm not sure what to do, and I have exams, and a few projects coming up in a few days!


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Connor3400*


Has anyone else had a problem getting their network adapter to be recognized in Windows XP?

I got home yesterday and my computer was on as it usually is, but steam friends was offline and Mozilla wouldn't load, and this has happened before so I didn't really think it was a big deal. Instead of just restarting the computer like I usually do I went into Windows Device Manage and disabled my network adapter, and then re-enabled it hoping that it would have the same effect as restarting. But that didn't work, so I restarted my computer.

Now my network adapter is no longer there, and I can't get it to come back. I've tried installing the drivers multiple times, and at first I thought it might be my router/network switch/Ethernet cables, but they are all fine. Also when I plug in the Ethernet cable into the back on my computer it lights up green like it usually does.

I'm not sure what to do, and I have exams, and a few projects coming up in a few days!










Try unplugging all USB devices (except mouse+keyb) and getting into the BIOS to check that the network is enabled.. if this fails reset the BIOS taking out the battery for 1 minute or so and restart again in the bios (to check options and date-time) and go to windows.. it should be there.

Also while you are taking out the batt make sure there is nothing causing fake contacts in the mobo (screws .. etc)..


----------



## Connor3400

Thanks!!

Taking the battery out worked wonders.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Woaaaaaa!! .. again..
You are not going to believe this people.. someone call an exorcist now!!

My drop sudenly returned!! i had to set it in bios again to 1.8V so i get stable 1,3-1,4 in cpuz during orthos. The good news is that i got those 5ÂºC down back.









I discovered a cause but it doesnt make much sense.. both times (when vdrop dissapeared and now when it came back sudenly) where forced unespected powerdowns in the whole house :-/


----------



## homestyle

Do new Bios versions give better performance?

If two boards were running at the same fsb, (even though they are different bios versions), the performance should be the same, no?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


Do new Bios versions give better performance?

If two boards were running at the same fsb, (even though they are different bios versions), the performance should be the same, no?


No and Yes.


----------



## BradleyW

we meet again.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


No and Yes.


They can if they improve overclocking


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


They can if they improve overclocking










AFAIK, there isn't a BIOS for this board that improves overclocking... correct me if I am wrong though.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


AFAIK, there isn't a BIOS for this board that improves overclocking... correct me if I am wrong though.


There's not. Mostly the ONLY improvements on any BIOS update for me is improvements for different CPUs.

Also, SgtSpike.. sad to tell you, but I won't have my DS3L much longer









Please don't beat me for getting rid of it, I didn't want to! But, a 4GB kit of DDR3 for the DS3L is a great deal.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


There's not. Mostly the ONLY improvements on any BIOS update for me is improvements for different CPUs.

Also, SgtSpike.. sad to tell you, but I won't have my DS3L much longer









Please don't beat me for getting rid of it, I didn't want to! But, a 4GB kit of DDR3 for the DS3L is a great deal.


Wait, you're trading the DS3L for 4GB of DDR3?







:swearing:


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Wait, you're trading the DS3L for 4GB of DDR3?







:swearing:


I got a 680i and a 790i, and the 790i takes DDR3 only, so I got a deal for getting a 4GB kit of DDR3 for the DS3L.

When the 680i comes back from RMA, it's going on here for sale









The last thing I wanted to do is get rid of my DS3L, but I'll be using the 790i, and the DS3L will be pointless to me now.


----------



## SgtSpike

Awww... you should have at least done a FSB suicide run with it first.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Awww... you should have at least done a FSB suicide run with it first.










Lol, I'll still have the board until the end of next week, so I'll put that on my list of things to do this coming week!


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Lol, I'll still have the board until the end of next week, so I'll put that on my list of things to do this coming week!










Nice! I want to see if you can push it past 535mhz!


----------



## jcharlesr75

I just got a Q9450 and im not having as easy of a time ocing it as i did with my E6550. Im stuck at 3.2 Ghz and i still havent tested that. I think that my bootable voltage is at 1.35(1.312 idle w/droop) and i think that its to high. My fsb and mch voltages are at +.2v and i have to add +.6v to my vdimm to keep it at 2.16v at idle. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## jcharlesr75

I have since realized that the incredible vdroop under load only gets worse with a quad. I have tried the pencil mod and i havent gotten very good results. I thin that im not using a good enough pencil. Though i did manage to get the resistor down from 1955 ohms to 1450 ohms. Im gonna try to get a better pencil and try again when i get back to my computer.


----------



## BradleyW

this board set on fire when i had it. Temps were ok and the pc was not overclocked/volted


----------



## SgtSpike

Good luck with the voltmod. I hear the revision 2.0 boards are even worse than the revision 1.0 boards as far as that goes...

If anything though, just set the voltage higher to achieve the actual voltage you want. So set it to 1.4v if you want 1.35v.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Well im getting nowhere with the pencil mod so im buying a EP45-UD3L. Im going to make a linux folding rig out of the DS3L. I tried that, with the voltage i mean, but i really dont want to cook my new quad just yet







. It is set to 1.4v in the bios and reads 1.360 at idle in cpu-z. When i load it though is when it gets really neat. It will drop to 1.312. Its only clocked to 3.2! The board itself just isnt handling the voltage for some reason.


----------



## woodn

Hi guys,

I have read 100+ pages of the thread so far. I've just ordered the parts for my new PC and am looking forward to engaging in some OCing over the weekend! I have overclocked a couple of systems previously.

The new PC will include:

E8400 w/ Akasa AK-965 HSF
P35-DS3R
2x2gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 CL5 1.9v 
Gigabyte Radeon 4850 w/ Zalman 2-slot HSF

Also a 600w Winpower PSU and an Asus case with 2x80mm Akasa case fans.

Three questions:

1. How should I approach the overclocking after a day's burn-in? Do you think Im reasonably safe going straight to 3.6ghz and then taking smaller steps from there?

2. Should I just up my vcore to, say, 1.3v and increase my mem voltage and see what I can hit, or incrementally increase my voltages as I increase my FSB?

3. I want to hit (and perhaps pass) 4ghz. Any expectations of what is likely with this setup?

Thanks! Will keep you posted when my system is up and running.

NW


----------



## JLT_GTI

Yes if the performance in bios (the turbo and standard thing) is at the same level.. if my bios works ok i prefeer not to update it..


----------



## country_3030

I know you should use the bios to overclock. However, I can not get the computer to boot after overclocking in the bios. It seems that I can get to 3.6ghz in windows with easy tune 5 but can't get over 3.2ghz in the bios. I am locking the pci at 100mhz, have tried playing with voltages and nothing seems to work.

Pentium 4 540J 3.2g 800mhz
Gigabyte GA-p35-ds3l
2 x Corsair DDR2 XMS2 800mhz

This is in windows and is stable according to Intel Burn Test. However, I can't even get close to this oc in the bios or the computer wont boot past the bios screen.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *country_3030* 
I know you should use the bios to overclock. However, I can not get the computer to boot after overclocking in the bios. It seems that I can get to 3.6ghz in windows with easy tune 5 but can't get over 3.2ghz in the bios. I am locking the pci at 100mhz, have tried playing with voltages and nothing seems to work.

Pentium 4 540J 3.2g 800mhz
Gigabyte GA-p35-ds3l
2 x Corsair DDR2 XMS2 800mhz

This is in windows and is stable according to Intel Burn Test. However, I can't even get close to this oc in the bios or the computer wont boot past the bios screen.

Have you boosted the vcore to 1.8? I have it at 1.8 to get 3,33 tought in cpuz it shows 1,44


----------



## country_3030

Thanks, I will try that as soon as I get windows back up.

It seems while downloading some torrents last night I caught a nasty virus. Now I have the horrible windows login loop.














I am in the process of fixing that and will update my result later.


----------



## NrGx

Hey guys, just letting you know, with quad core be very careful with the voltages you pump and the stress you put on this board. There are a lot of cases where the ATX 4-pin has _melted_ because the board only has 4 phase power and cannot handle it.


----------



## JLT_GTI

If you touch the vcore in BIOS make sure to check after in windows with CPUZ how much voltage is really getting while in max stress (using orthos or something like) because its trial and retrial depending on how much vdrop your mobo has.. for example i have to set 1,8 to get 1,44 in CPUZ.. some weeks ago (you can read it back here







) my house power went down while i was at work.. i arrived home, started the comp (i had left it on) and discovered in horror that CPU temp was 45ÂºC .. i checked cooler , was about to reseat it when i saw in CPUZ that vcore was 1.8V real.. that was bad (since intel says max is 1,55 or 1,5) i went tot he bios.. and after some trials i discovered that i had to set 1,48 to get 1,44V max... but still a week later, another power short in my house reverted all and the computer was with very little voltage (hangs up and so when high load) and i had to reset it to 1,8V and now its fine again at 1,44V max.

All this meaning that never thrust the BIOS readings in vcore


----------



## trymion

'lo all.

i just recently received this motherboard, which has replaced my GA-P965.

i've had great results with overclocking my same cpu on this motherboard (considering
the P965 didn't exactly support the Q9 series).

unfortunately, i seem to have hit a pretty bad wall that i can't seem to get past.

cpu is Q9650. vid 1.1625. e0 stepping, i believe.

i cannot get anything higher than 420fsb.
even at 421fsb, my system will fail to complete posting -- it will get to the splash screen then lock up halfway through "memory available".

at first, i thought it was my memory. so used the divider to get it as low as possible but the same thing happens. tried upping fsb, nb, vdimm voltages up a notch and nothing helped. i tried dropping my multiplier to 7 and seeing if it's my CPU not being able to handle 421 (as opposed to 420, right?) but that didn't change anything either.

i have twin2x4096-6400C5's. 800-5-5-5-15/18 rated for 1.9v.

then i thought there was maybe a wall but reading everyone else getting more than 450FSB makes me believe that there has to be something else wrong somewhere.

any one have any tips?

also running bios F9b.
there's a C on gigabyte's website and a D on gigabyte's beta ftp but i'd like to avoid flashing until the very end.

thanks.

edit::
forgot to mention that my bios vcore is set to 1.25 (or somewhere around) and cpu-z is ~1.248 for idle or load -- i've pencil modded the vdroop so it wasn't so bad (i used to have it set to 1.275 and have it drop to 1.216 under full load).

c1e and all those options disabled.
memory timings on auto (5-5-5-18) @ 2.0 multiplier (840)

420x9 runs prime95/occt/memtest stable over 10+ hours.

but as soon as i hit 421, it fails to complete booting.

edit2::
also, i've tried a single stick from this kit. 2 other kits of the same model and a 2gb kit of the same line.


----------



## locomoco

I tried Searching but no luck. I'm trying to find out if our boards can handle DDR2 PC9600 1,200MHz memory or faster?

I Want to pick up some new ram but think I wont be able to use it to it's full potential.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...e_blade_series


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trymion* 
'lo all.

i just recently received this motherboard, which has replaced my GA-P965.

i've had great results with overclocking my same cpu on this motherboard (considering
the P965 didn't exactly support the Q9 series).

unfortunately, i seem to have hit a pretty bad wall that i can't seem to get past.

cpu is Q9650. vid 1.1625. e0 stepping, i believe.

i cannot get anything higher than 420fsb.
even at 421fsb, my system will fail to complete posting -- it will get to the splash screen then lock up halfway through "memory available".

at first, i thought it was my memory. so used the divider to get it as low as possible but the same thing happens. tried upping fsb, nb, vdimm voltages up a notch and nothing helped. i tried dropping my multiplier to 7 and seeing if it's my CPU not being able to handle 421 (as opposed to 420, right?) but that didn't change anything either.

i have twin2x4096-6400C5's. 800-5-5-5-15/18 rated for 1.9v.

then i thought there was maybe a wall but reading everyone else getting more than 450FSB makes me believe that there has to be something else wrong somewhere.

any one have any tips?

also running bios F9b.
there's a C on gigabyte's website and a D on gigabyte's beta ftp but i'd like to avoid flashing until the very end.

thanks.

edit::
forgot to mention that my bios vcore is set to 1.25 (or somewhere around) and cpu-z is ~1.248 for idle or load -- i've pencil modded the vdroop so it wasn't so bad (i used to have it set to 1.275 and have it drop to 1.216 under full load).

c1e and all those options disabled.
memory timings on auto (5-5-5-18) @ 2.0 multiplier (840)

420x9 runs prime95/occt/memtest stable over 10+ hours.

but as soon as i hit 421, it fails to complete booting.

edit2::
also, i've tried a single stick from this kit. 2 other kits of the same model and a 2gb kit of the same line.

You just need more voltage somewhere. It's hard to tell if more is needed for the chip, for the MCH/FSB, or for the DDR2, but just try increasing the voltage in small increments on each of those pieces to see if it helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *locomoco* 
I tried Searching but no luck. I'm trying to find out if our boards can handle DDR2 PC9600 1,200MHz memory or faster?

I Want to pick up some new ram but think I wont be able to use it to it's full potential.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...e_blade_series

Yes, 1200mhz memory will work fine. But like most other boards, it will automatically set the memory to run at 800mhz until you tell it to run at a higher speed.


----------



## woodn

Well, I managed a painless 4ghz overclock on my E8400. Unfortunately I cant seem to get prime95 stable at 4.14ghz and no amount of vore or DDR2 voltage seems to get me into Windows at 4.2ghz. Temps are below 50Â°C. Oh well, 4ghz was my target!

If anyone has any ideas of how to get to 4.2ghz, let me know.

System specs:

E8400 w/ Akasa AK-965 HSF
P35-DS3R
2x2gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 CL5 1.9v
Gigabyte Radeon 4850 w/ Zalman 2-slot HSF
600w PSU and an Asus case with 3x80mm fans.


----------



## SgtSpike

What's the max voltage you used to try to get 4.14ghz stable? And what FSB speed were you using? And what MCH/FSB voltages?


----------



## woodn

The max I tried was:

CPU voltage 1.4v (CpuZ confirms)
DDR2 voltage was +0.3v (am guessing this took it to 2.1v)
Everything else was +0.1v

At 4.14ghz, the FSB will have been 460mhz (ie. 4140mhz/9 = 460mhz)


----------



## SgtSpike

Might need more voltage on the FSB/MCH then... 460mhz is about where I bumped it up to +.1v, but every board is different, and yours might need more.

Also, since you only have DDR2-800mhz, your ram might be limited you as well. Some ram just won't go higher in speed regardless of how much voltage you give it. You're already overclocking it +120mhz at 460FSB, so I wouldn't be surprised if that was your wall.


----------



## phalcom

hello All,

I have this motherboard with CPU E5200 and OC 4.0GHz, but is not stable in ortos, is necessary more voltage on FSB/MHC too? what is the high secure voltage for my CPU? here my settings:

- [email protected] (320x12.5)
- CPU voltage 4.5v
- Corsair DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18)

P.D: sorry for my english.

Saludos,


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phalcom* 
hello All,

I have this motherboard with CPU E5200 and OC 4.0GHz, but is not stable in ortos, is necessary more voltage on FSB/MHC too? what is the high secure voltage for my CPU? here my settings:

- [email protected] (320x12.5)
- CPU voltage 4.5v
- Corsair DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18)

P.D: sorry for my english.

Saludos,

Hi, if you meant that your vcore is at 1.45v, that is a little high. Intel recommended max is 1.36v. At 320fsb, you really don't need to be adding much fsb/mch voltage but you can try. I was able to run my E5200 at 346fsb with those settings at stock voltage.

What is the memory divider that you are using?


----------



## phalcom

thanks for you help Mike, Now post the settings in picture . How you have config the 5200 at 346fsb?


----------



## paulerxx

e8400 @ 4.2GHz. 467Mhz x 9.0 @ 1.34v. .2v drop.


----------



## ZDarryl

Hey Guys,

I just bought a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P to replace my P35-DS3L board and was wondering if the bios setting are pretty much the same?

It looks like a lot of guys here now have the EP45-UD3P board, so I hope you can help me out.

I haven't installed it yet, still cleaning up and organizing all of my files before reformatting.

Thanks!

In my sig is a spreadsheet I created for the P35-DS3L bios settings. Please compare this to the EP45-UD3P's bios.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phalcom*


hello All,

I have this motherboard with CPU E5200 and OC 4.0GHz, but is not stable in ortos, is necessary more voltage on FSB/MHC too? what is the high secure voltage for my CPU? here my settings:

- [email protected] (320x12.5)
- CPU voltage 4.5v
- Corsair DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18)

P.D: sorry for my english.

Saludos,



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*


Hey Guys,

I just bought a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P to replace my P35-DS3L board and was wondering if the bios setting are pretty much the same?

It looks like a lot of guys here now have the EP45-UD3P board, so I hope you can help me out.

I haven't installed it yet, still cleaning up and organizing all of my files before reformatting.

Thanks!

In my sig is a spreadsheet I created for the P35-DS3L bios settings. Please compare this to the EP45-UD3P's bios.


It'll have all the same options, possibly more, but I imagine the layout will be quite different. Shouldn't be too hard to figure out though since you're good and familiar with the 775-related BIOS's.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


It'll have all the same options, possibly more, but I imagine the layout will be quite different. Shouldn't be too hard to figure out though since you're good and familiar with the 775-related BIOS's.


Hey SgtSpike,

Would you mind filling out my spreadsheet with your bios settings? It would be great to make sure I don't overlook anything.

I would really appreciate it!!!

Thanks!

Darryl


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*


Hey SgtSpike,

Would you mind filling out my spreadsheet with your bios settings? It would be great to make sure I don't overlook anything.

I would really appreciate it!!!

Thanks!

Darryl


Sure I can when I get home.


----------



## ZDarryl

Awesome!!! THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonee

I recently got my DS3L and Dark Knight and installed them both yesterday. Today I was just seeing what my CPU could reach (e6300) and I tried to get it to 3.0ghz @ 1.5v and that didn't work so i tried to bring it back down to 2.8ghz because that was what I had it overclocked at before I attempted to overclock to 3.0ghz. Now the problem is that when I try to put the settings back to 2.8ghz and 1.4v, the computer just turns on and off 3 times and when it boots back up I go into bios and it says cpu control is disabled ( forgot the exact name ) Could you please help me! I'm currently just running my cpu at stock.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Arrowslinger

Since I cant seem to see it what are the major differences in the EP 45T-DS3R and the P35-DS3L?


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger* 
Since I cant seem to see it what are the major differences in the EP 45T-DS3R and the P35-DS3L?

*P35-DS3L:*
DDR2 Memory
1 PCIEx16 slot
4 Sata ports
6 rear USB
3x2 USB headers on board
I ethernet port
Unavailable

*EP45T-DS3R*
DDR3 Memory
2 PCIEx16 slots
6 Sata ports
8 rear USB
2x2 USB headers on Board
2 ethernet ports
Available Everywhere

If you want a DDR2 board similar, but better then the P35-DS3L, get the EP45-UD3P.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*


*P35-DS3L:*
DDR2 Memory
1 PCIEx16 slot
4 Sata ports
6 rear USB
3x2 USB headers on board
I ethernet port
Unavailable

*EP45T-DS3R*
DDR3 Memory
2 PCIEx16 slots
6 Sata ports
8 rear USB
2x2 USB headers on Board
2 ethernet ports
Available Everywhere

If you want a DDR2 board similar, but better then the P35-DS3L, get the EP45-UD3P.


Thanks for taking the time to do that I almost missed it


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Sure I can when I get home.

Hey SgtSpike, did you get a chance to fill in your Bios settings into my spreadsheet?

Thanks in advance Bro!

Darryl


----------



## SgtSpike

Agh, nope I haven't. Been super busy! Send me a PM as a reminder.


----------



## richardbb85

is it hard to hit 4.0 on water cooling?

spec in sig


----------



## SgtSpike

As long as the chip is good for it, then no - it shouldn't be difficult at all.


----------



## Hueristic

Hi guys, Is this the right place to ask about the EP35-DS3R?

If so has anyone else noticed this board not push to pci vid? Posts fine but would not output vid on 2 pci cards. Very weird. Outputs fine to pci-e.

Is this a known issue? Bios update in order?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hi guys, Is this the right place to ask about the EP35-DS3R?

If so has anyone else noticed this board not push to pci vid? Posts fine but would not output vid on 2 pci cards. Very weird. Outputs fine to pci-e.

Is this a known issue? Bios update in order?


Not a known issue as far as I know... but I've never used a PCI card with it before. Have you scoured the BIOS thoroughly looking for any kind of switch for video on PCI versus PCIe?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Not a known issue as far as I know... but I've never used a PCI card with it before. Have you scoured the BIOS thoroughly looking for any kind of switch for video on PCI versus PCIe?

Not yet just running a burn in tonight. I'll check it tomorrow, I only have a 250w hooked up to it so I didn't want to throw a pci-e on there.

OK, think I found the issue.







Looks like PCI bus (only the 3 external ones) is bad.

no worries though I was only going to run a pci raid card and external sound on them but I can work around that.

BTW I bought this off of fleabay so no reciept. Does Gigabyte RMA on serial number or reciept?


----------



## richardbb85

will the ep35-ds3l work with the gts 250 graphic card?

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0307723


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


will the ep35-ds3l work with the gts 250 graphic card?

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0307723


YES. why would you think it wouldn't?


----------



## MintMouse

Might have saw the PCIe 2.0 on Graphics card and thought it was different from PCIe if he's coming from 3870.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintMouse*


Might have saw the PCIe 2.0 on Graphics card and thought it was different from PCIe if he's coming from 3870.


hahha, exactly

thanks guys


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Not yet just running a burn in tonight. I'll check it tomorrow, I only have a 250w hooked up to it so I didn't want to throw a pci-e on there.

OK, think I found the issue.







Looks like PCI bus (only the 3 external ones) is bad.

no worries though I was only going to run a pci raid card and external sound on them but I can work around that.

BTW I bought this off of fleabay so no reciept. Does Gigabyte RMA on serial number or reciept?


IIRC, they RMA based on serial number, with something like a three year warranty. But I could be wrong...


----------



## richardbb85

have volt at 1.47 already, but still cant get stable at 3.4

da heck

should i add more? when should i stop?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
IIRC, they RMA based on serial number, with something like a three year warranty. But I could be wrong...

That would be nice, I'll have to look into it. But It's being stretched right now.















[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SgtSpike

Lol, Hueristic, what the crap are you doing to your mobo??


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Lol, Hueristic, what the crap are you doing to your mobo??







































When it's done It'll make sense!


----------



## hclarkjr

just wanted to thank you SgtSpike for this thread. i messed around all weekend with my board using some of the tips in this thread with the main one i found most usefull being to run the memory at 1 to 1 ratio. i was always told that did not matter that much with intel chips as it does for AMD chips of which i used most of my life. this is only my third Intel chip i have ever owned with the rest being AMD. i got my Q6600 to post at 400x8 and run some benchmarks but it was not stable enough with VID of 1.30 in bios and 1.26 via CPU-Z. I then tried 356x9 with the same VID and 1 to 1 ratio for memory speed of 712 and am running perfectly fine with the benchmarks being close to the 400x8 setup.







to SgtSpike!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hclarkjr*


just wanted to thank you SgtSpike for this thread. i messed around all weekend with my board using some of the tips in this thread with the main one i found most usefull being to run the memory at 1 to 1 ratio. i was always told that did not matter that much with intel chips as it does for AMD chips of which i used most of my life. this is only my third Intel chip i have ever owned with the rest being AMD. i got my Q6600 to post at 400x8 and run some benchmarks but it was not stable enough with VID of 1.30 in bios and 1.26 via CPU-Z. I then tried 356x9 with the same VID and 1 to 1 ratio for memory speed of 712 and am running perfectly fine with the benchmarks being close to the 400x8 setup.







to SgtSpike!!


Sounds like you may have a vdroop issue though.

BUT Nice Job!


----------



## hclarkjr

yes, i was wondering about that. will that hurt anything? i do have a EP45-DS3L setting here too


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hclarkjr* 
yes, i was wondering about that. will that hurt anything? i do have a EP45-DS3L setting here too









Shouldn't hurt anything, just limit you OC ability. I'm not an expert on this board so hopefully someone can help you.


----------



## hclarkjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Shouldn't hurt anything, just limit you OC ability. I'm not an expert on this board so hopefully someone can help you.


Hueristic, look at this link http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...&enterthread=y they discuss vdroop in it and provide some links for it also.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hclarkjr* 
Hueristic, look at this link http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...&enterthread=y they discuss vdroop in it and provide some links for it also.

Yup, good reading. It explains when droop is acceptable.
Like I said I don't really know this board (thats why I'm in this thread asking questions







). But in general if you are getting a large vdroop it will limit your OC. And as this article stated a small drop is nothing to worry about.

All boards with different power circuits will react differently to High loads. Some will be able to handle the increased power, some will overheat, some will drop. You have to find out what your board does and see if that is a limiting factor.

Wish I could help you more but this is for my HTPC build so I will have it mildly Oc'd until my media starts skipping.


----------



## 916

hi guys. i currently have the PNY Optima (2x2gb) on my DS3L. can i add OCZ (2x1gb) to the other two slots of ram? both are pc 6400.


----------



## Interpolation

There is a working pencil mod and vmod for correcting the P35-DS3Ls notable Vdroop issue. Just make sure to use a voltometer. http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347 I never did it myself and opted to go P45 only for the fact my Q9550 was brand new at the time and didnt want to risk losing a $350 investment.


----------



## 916

Any CPU is hardly an investment.

LOL


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


There is a working pencil mod and vmod for correcting the P35-DS3Ls notable Vdroop issue. Just make sure to use a voltometer. http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347 I never did it myself and opted to go P45 only for the fact my Q9550 was brand new at the time and didnt want to risk losing a $350 investment.


Great link, will use it if need be!


----------



## 916

in order to reach the 500+ mark with a E2200, what needs to be upped, in terms of voltage?


----------



## SgtSpike

MCH, FSB, DDR, and Vcore all will likely need a bump.

Also, your memory may limit you. Your memory would have to run at 1000mhz to hit 500mhz FSB.


----------



## 916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
MCH, FSB, DDR, and Vcore all will likely need a bump.

Also, your memory may limit you. Your memory would have to run at 1000mhz to hit 500mhz FSB.

what if i loosen the timings to like 18-18-18-25 or something?


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *916* 
what if i loosen the timings to like 18-18-18-25 or something?

You can loosen them, but I wouldn't go that far. I'd start with 7 CAS and see where that gets ya.


----------



## Hueristic

Good news! I moved my system from my workbench to my HTPC spot and the PCI bus "Healed"







New one on me









Must be a cold solder joint on the board.


----------



## SgtSpike

Time for a bake in the oven Hueristic.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Time for a bake in the oven Hueristic.










LOLz, I don't need the external bus right now so I'm not going to mess with it but I got a new heat gun last week so maybe when and if I get a new TV card.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
LOLz, I don't need the external bus right now so I'm not going to mess with it but I got a new heat gun last week so maybe when and if I get a new TV card.

Hmmm.. I don't know if I'd trust myself with a heatgun. Oven would be safer - then you don't run the risk of warping the board from applying too much heat in one area.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Hmmm.. I don't know if I'd trust myself with a heatgun. Oven would be safer - then you don't run the risk of warping the board from applying too much heat in one area.


I don't agree with those that use a regular oven. I'd rather not get cancer earlier than need be,







And I no longer work in a company with an oven so It's the heat gun for me.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I don't agree with those that use a regular oven. I'd rather not get cancer earlier than need be,







And I no longer work in a company with an oven so It's the heat gun for me.


Lol, ok, good luck then!


----------



## SkaAddict1

Hello all,

Yes, first post here, and like so many first post-ers, I have a problem and am hoping one of you that is much better than me at this stuff can lend some advice.

I have this board, a Q6600 and whenever I enable the Host Clock Control at all my comp will reboot in the middle of memory testing and reset itself to the stock speeds and boot fine. This happens when I OC moderately, only a fraction or even manually set it at the stock 266 x 9. Playing with the voltages and memory multiplier has done nothing for me. I even tried underclocking it and resetting my CMOS. I've done it both with EIST and C1E on and off, and with only 2 gigs of ram, again nothing.

Anyone have any ideas for me? This is really frustrating. Thanks.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkaAddict1*


Hello all,

Yes, first post here, and like so many first post-ers, I have a problem and am hoping one of you that is much better than me at this stuff can lend some advice.

I have this board, a Q6600 and whenever I enable the Host Clock Control at all my comp will reboot in the middle of memory testing and reset itself to the stock speeds and boot fine. This happens when I OC moderately, only a fraction or even manually set it at the stock 266 x 9. Playing with the voltages and memory multiplier has done nothing for me. I even tried underclocking it and resetting my CMOS. I've done it both with EIST and C1E on and off, and with only 2 gigs of ram, again nothing.

Anyone have any ideas for me? This is really frustrating. Thanks.


Odd problem... what is your memory multiplier set at when you enable the Host Clock Control?


----------



## SkaAddict1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Odd problem... what is your memory multiplier set at when you enable the Host Clock Control?

I just tried it with every multiplier from 2.0 to 4, including auto, with automatic voltages. No joy.


----------



## paulerxx

great mobo, my friend has one ;D


----------



## 916

anyone here got an after market NB heatsink? mines running really hot.


----------



## ve9jmc

i don't know if anyone has had problem with this or not, but i guess the only way to find out is to ask.

First of all i'm trying to enable a setting in the bios and if i do i keep getting BSOD'd on windows startup. the setting i'm trying to get to work is :

Sata raid/AHCI mode. i set it to AHCI and i keep getting BSOD.
if i leave it s disable everything is fine.

Now my setup is a GA-EP35-DS3P rev 2.1 Bios F6
i have 2 Sata harddrives... 1 250 gig and the other 500 gig as well as my DVD writer is also Sata. other than those there are no other drives installed in my machine.

now am i missing something during my install? or do i have to F6 during the setup and install certain drivers? i noticed with that particular setting set to AHCI it goes through the Serial ATA AHCI Bios but never detects any drives during that phase, and as i said it doesn't load windows.. but just BSOD's. is there certain ACHI bios i'm supposed to load on my drives in order for this to detect? or is it just incompatible drives?

thanks for reading my post, and i hope that someone can help.


----------



## hclarkjr

is anybody using this heatsink on their board? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003 i am thinking about getting one.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ve9jmc* 
i don't know if anyone has had problem with this or not, but i guess the only way to find out is to ask.

First of all i'm trying to enable a setting in the bios and if i do i keep getting BSOD'd on windows startup. the setting i'm trying to get to work is :

Sata raid/AHCI mode. i set it to AHCI and i keep getting BSOD.
if i leave it s disable everything is fine.

Now my setup is a GA-EP35-DS3P rev 2.1 Bios F6
i have 2 Sata harddrives... 1 250 gig and the other 500 gig as well as my DVD writer is also Sata. other than those there are no other drives installed in my machine.

now am i missing something during my install? or do i have to F6 during the setup and install certain drivers? i noticed with that particular setting set to AHCI it goes through the Serial ATA AHCI Bios but never detects any drives during that phase, and as i said it doesn't load windows.. but just BSOD's. is there certain ACHI bios i'm supposed to load on my drives in order for this to detect? or is it just incompatible drives?

thanks for reading my post, and i hope that someone can help.

try going into safe mode and installing the raid driver, If you can't do that then try removing your hd drivers and then enable and boot and redect.

Do a reg backup first.


----------



## ve9jmc

ok thank oyu, well i have tried a fresh install while having the setting in AHCI mode and it will get so far through the install then BSOD. if i change it after the install is done then i still get the BSOD. and the same in safe mode... so i think i'm missing something here but just do not know what.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ve9jmc* 
ok thank oyu, well i have tried a fresh install while having the setting in AHCI mode and it will get so far through the install then BSOD. if i change it after the install is done then i still get the BSOD. and the same in safe mode... so i think i'm missing something here but just do not know what.

http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=444831


----------



## ve9jmc

Ty, i found out what i have to do to use AHCI mode, and that is i had to plug both of my harddrives into the 2 purple Sata slots on the bottom of the Mobo. once i did that it took right off. i was using the 6 orange slots.. that's why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ve9jmc*


Ty, i found out what i have to do to use AHCI mode, and that is i had to plug both of my harddrives into the 2 purple Sata slots on the bottom of the Mobo. once i did that it took right off. i was using the 6 orange slots.. that's why it wouldn't work.


----------



## kmical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hclarkjr* 
is anybody using this heatsink on their board? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003 i am thinking about getting one.

I use that exact HSF on my GA-P35-DS3L board. It fits fine, and keeps my temps quite low. It's one of the best value HSF units on the market right now.

One thing to keep in mind - it overhangs the NB heatsink very closely if oriented to pull air through the heatsink and blow it out the back of the case. For NB cooling on the DS3L, many people recommend a 40mm fan added to the NB heatsink. This can be done, but (at least on mine) the 40mm has to be offset about 0.5" to allow room for the Xigmatek to clear the NB.


----------



## hclarkjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmical*


I use that exact HSF on my GA-P35-DS3L board. It fits fine, and keeps my temps quite low. It's one of the best value HSF units on the market right now.

One thing to keep in mind - it overhangs the NB heatsink very closely if oriented to pull air through the heatsink and blow it out the back of the case. For NB cooling on the DS3L, many people recommend a 40mm fan added to the NB heatsink. This can be done, but (at least on mine) the 40mm has to be offset about 0.5" to allow room for the Xigmatek to clear the NB.


i ordered it yesterday and am waiting for it to arrive. thank you


----------



## juggler73

hi

Ive been reading alot about overclocking my q9550 and ive been going into the bios and looking for the setting i need to change for an overclock and there was one thing i noticed was the multipiler only goes to 8.5x i cant change it to 9x

also should i disable all these in my bios

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): .
CPU Thermal Monitor (TM2):
CPU EIST Function (SpeedStep):
Virtualization Technology:

thanks

great thread btw


----------



## hclarkjr

installed it today, man the temps are great with this thing!!!

FieldValue
Sensor Properties
Sensor TypeITE IT8718F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor TypeDiode, Volterra VT1165 (ATI-Diode, 70h, 70h)
Motherboard NameGigabyte EP31 / EP35 / G33 / P31 / P35 Series
Chassis Intrusion DetectedYes

Temperatures
Motherboard34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU24 Â°C (75 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #128 Â°C (82 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #227 Â°C (81 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #322 Â°C (72 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #424 Â°C (75 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU Diode40 Â°C (104 Â°F)
GPU1: GPU VRM45 Â°C (113 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU Diode47 Â°C (117 Â°F)
GPU2: GPU VRM48 Â°C (118 Â°F)
WDC WD1500HLFS-75G6U022 Â°C (72 Â°F)
WDC WD7501AALS-00J7B028 Â°C (82 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
CPU1461 RPM

Voltage Values
CPU Core1.26 V
+3.3 V3.38 V
+12 V12.45 V
+5 V Standby5.13 V
VBAT Battery3.34 V
DIMM1.90 V
GPU1: GPU VRM1.25 V
GPU2: GPU VRM1.25 V

Current Values
GPU1: GPU VRM6.32 A
GPU2: GPU VRM3.61 A
ran prime95 for little over an hour and the temps only went to 104-106F


----------



## SgtSpike

Wow, good temps!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Wow, good temps!


Too good!!! Time to crank those clocks!


----------



## hclarkjr

i have it at 3.2 right now at those temps via 1.30 in bios and 1.2625 in windows will be trying some over clocking soon


----------



## hclarkjr

that antec power supply made a world of difference over the gamexstream i was using


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hclarkjr*


that antec power supply made a world of difference over the gamexstream i was using


I'm a Antec Fanboy.


----------



## Avacado

Iv'e fallen off O/Cing for sometime now and it's time to get back in. I'm running into stability issues @ 3.4 with 1.5Vcore set in bios. The biggest challenge being the massive Vdroop on this board. With 1.5v set in BIOS i'm dropping to 1.394 under full load Small stress test in Prime. Idle she stays around 1.45 Vcore. Temps are decent 62 c max during full load. If recall the maximum safe Vcore is what 1.50 or 1.55? What do you guys recommend? I'm at work and can post better stats later.


----------



## Avacado

24 hour bump, looking for someone active with this board to help me hit 3.6.... Any takers?


----------



## Avacado

Ok, so I have come to realize that obtaining 3.6GHz might be a bit out of reach given the MASSIVE Vdroop i'm facing. I'm currently running 3.42GHz with 1.5125 set in BIOS for Vcore which equates to 1.456 Idle, and drops even further to 1.392 under 100% load. Thats a Vdroop of 0.1205







. I did manage to boot to windows with 3.6 set, however as soon as Prime was started she restarts. Trying to get some stability @ 3.42, and maybe tighten up my RAM timings a tad, does anyone out there have my ram and some config specs?


----------



## Avacado

Ok, Iv'e been working alot the past few days and finally got time to run a test. Using OCCT for short 1 hour runs.... Passed 1 hour RAM/CPU blend test with the settings in my above post. RAM was also tightened to 4-4-4-12







. I'm almost 100% sure I can make 3.42 GHz stable, I will have to read alot more in depth about the Q6600 max Vcore settings, and TJmax, I know that it is supposed to be 90c. If I can get enough confidence and solid stability at 3.42, I'll start the push towards 3.6









P.S. Sure would like someone to post with me, I know this board is old and Vdroops like a granny, but come on people, throw me a confidence post!


----------



## SgtSpike

I just increase vcore until my chip is at the voltage I want while under vdroop. Problem solved.









Probably not the best way of getting around these things, but hey, I haven't killed anything yet.









Nice going on your current OC though, nothing to be ashamed of... is that a G0 or a B3?


----------



## Avacado

G0, what is the most you have ran your chip @ Idle? 1.55 Vcore is the maximum correct?


----------



## Hueristic

Avacado I gave my htps (6750) a small boost to 3.2 and was getting instability every few weeks. The system runs 24/7 folding and htpc duties. I had a bad batch of crucial ballistics but didn't want to rma them yet so I loosened the timeings up and when I switched the mem out after a few weeks same problem. A bump in the chipset voltage seems to have cured it.


----------



## Avacado

If need be i'll add some voltage to the MCH and FSB, however I still have the stock HSF on the NB due to the massiveness of my Tuniq. I'm just looking forward to getting a newer more stable board with less Vdroop.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
G0, what is the most you have ran your chip @ Idle? 1.55 Vcore is the maximum correct?

I've ran mine at 1.6v, but it was probably around 1.55v after vdroop. The next jump up was 1.8v, and I wasn't going there on air cooling.


----------



## EnzoFX

So I just got an e8400, and I'm still using my Thermalright XP-120 Review here

Do you guys think I can do 4.0 ghz with this? I'm thinking 3.6 should be doable on stock voltage, so that's probably the first thing I'll do.

Also, I do gotta wonder about power consumption, is it a huge jump from stock to 3.6 or 4.0?


----------



## kmical

I'm running into an odd problem with my DS3L since I upgraded from an E8400 to a Q9550. I've got 2x2MB of G.Skill DDR2-1000 memory.

When I attempt to overclock the CPU with an FSB of 400 (from 333) using the default CPU multiplier of 8.5 and a memory multiplier of 2 (for a memory setting of 800Mhz), the system fails to boot properly and resets back to the default speed of 8.5x333.

If I set the memory multiplier to Auto with the FSB at 400 and the CPU multiplier at 8.5, it boots up successfully with the memory at 960Mhz (2.4 multiplier)! If I try to force the memory multiplier down to 2 (using the same timings), it will not boot successfully.

I'd like to lock in memory at 800Mhz so that I can set relaxed timings and use some additional DDR2 memory at "stock" memory speeds. However, I cannot even force the G. Skill to run properly on this board at the slower speed.

It's not a CPU limitation, since it works with the same voltage and settings with the higher memory clock (960) but not the lower (800).

Any ideas?


----------



## noy81

Hi guys i'm new and would like suggestions on this MB and running E6750 CPU? Thanks


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noy81*


Hi guys i'm new and would like suggestions on this MB and running E6750 CPU? Thanks


popped mine up to 3.2g without changing a setting and it runs 24/7 flawlessly if that helps. There is a good starting point for you that should be safe.

Fill in your system specs. It will be easier for people to help you and make sure you have a temp monitoring program before you start.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmical*


I'm running into an odd problem with my DS3L since I upgraded from an E8400 to a Q9550. I've got 2x2MB of G.Skill DDR2-1000 memory.

When I attempt to overclock the CPU with an FSB of 400 (from 333) using the default CPU multiplier of 8.5 and a memory multiplier of 2 (for a memory setting of 800Mhz), the system fails to boot properly and resets back to the default speed of 8.5x333.

If I set the memory multiplier to Auto with the FSB at 400 and the CPU multiplier at 8.5, it boots up successfully with the memory at 960Mhz (2.4 multiplier)! If I try to force the memory multiplier down to 2 (using the same timings), it will not boot successfully.

I'd like to lock in memory at 800Mhz so that I can set relaxed timings and use some additional DDR2 memory at "stock" memory speeds. However, I cannot even force the G. Skill to run properly on this board at the slower speed.

It's not a CPU limitation, since it works with the same voltage and settings with the higher memory clock (960) but not the lower (800).

Any ideas?



Try reducing your multiplier to 8X and upping the FSB. If it truely is a RAM issue, try reseating them in different slots, running memtest, and possibly upping the voltage to 2.1v.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noy81*


Hi guys i'm new and would like suggestions on this MB and running E6750 CPU? Thanks



Welcome to OCN, please go to the user CP and filling in your systems settings so that we can help you better


----------



## cooling2027

Hi Everyone. I'm new to the forum. Had a question about my Northbridge temps. My Sys temp temp reads 35C at idle and load







. When I use the gmch overvolt even to + .3, the temp stays the same again at idle and load which is 35C. I had the case side off and the temp actually moved to about 36-38C. Once I slap the side back on it eventually went down to 35C. In Everest, The NB Voltage still reads 1.25 even when I increase to + .3 in bios. Do I have a problem here?!

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cooling2027*


Hi Everyone. I'm new to the forum. Had a question about my Northbridge temps. My Sys temp temp reads 35C at idle and load







. When I use the gmch overvolt even to + .3, the temp stays the same again at idle and load which is 35C. I had the case side off and the temp actually moved to about 36-38C. Once I slap the side back on it eventually went down to 35C. In Everest, The NB Voltage still reads 1.25 even when I increase to + .3 in bios. Do I have a problem here?!

Thanks in Advance


This is a very vague statement...

You say that your system temp stays the same idle and at load... that sounds about right if your case cooling is efficient. The big question is what are your overclock settings, and what are the temps on the cpu load and idle? Lastly in most cases you shouldn't need to overclock your NB that much, and I wasn't aware that everest or the DS3L gave NB temp readings. Your overclock should max before needing to apply +.3 to the NB. The biggest way to tell if your NB is too hot is put your finger on the HS and if it's to hot to keep your finger on, then your putting too much voltage to it or you need better NB cooling. It is normal for the NB to run warm, but not hot enough to scald your finger. Hope this helps, please give us more information about your CPU/RAM overclock so that we can help you better with MCH/RAM/CPU voltage settings


----------



## kmical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
Try reducing your multiplier to 8X and upping the FSB. If it truely is a RAM issue, try reseating them in different slots, running memtest, and possibly upping the voltage to 2.1v.

I ended up adding another 4GB (2x2GB) of the same G.Skill DDR2-1000 memory that's currently installed. Everything is running fine with the FSB set to 412 and the memory running at 989MHz.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmical* 
I ended up adding another 4GB (2x2GB) of the same G.Skill DDR2-1000 memory that's currently installed. Everything is running fine with the FSB set to 412 and the memory running at 989MHz.

Great job







post your systems specs in the user CP so we can see more about your system.


----------



## kmical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


Great job







post your systems specs in the user CP so we can see more about your system.


Done!


----------



## ///M3

My EP35-DS3L has been working great for over a year now, but yesterday I was looking through Everest and noticed my Q6600 running at 2.1Ghz. Then I looked at my FSB. Instead of running at 333 it was back to the default 266. I had also dropped the multiplier to 8 instead of 9 so that my Q6600 would run at 2.66Ghz but the multiplier never went back to 9. I changed the settings and after a few cold starts they are holding.

Thinking back to my USB storage devices, I am wondering if I somehow forgot to unplug my Creative ZEN Vision:M when I rebooted a while ago. I don't think my iPod Touch would cause it since it cannot work as a mass storage device.

Justin


----------



## zollen

I have installed WINXP 32BITS Home Edition along with drivers and other necessary softwares. After I download the Xpress Recovery2 (latest: Ver.1.01.070817) image (*.iso) and burned it into a CD, here are the step I performed:

1. Insert the CD
2. Reboot my machine
3. Press F9 the first time
4. Press continue
5. Press any key to load the Xpress Recovery2
6. I see the initial blue screen of Xpress Recovery2
7. I received the following message:
IDE drive doesn't exist or all primary partitions are occupied

Here is my BIOS settings:
IDE controller: Enabled
SATA: Enabled
Boot Priority: 1. CD, 2. HDD

Hardware Configuration
SATA #0: SATA Hard Drive
SATA #1: DVD Burner/Reader

I have only one SATA hard drive (500GB) with 250GB as the system primary partition. The rest (250GB) is unallocated space.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model Name : P35-DS3L(rev. 1.0)

M/B Rev : 1.0
BIOS Ver : F4

VGA: XFX 9600GT
CPU Brand : Intel Model : Q9550 Stock Speed : 2.83
Operation System : Win XP SP3
Memory Brand : Mushkin XP-8500 2GB x 2
Power Supply : 650 W


----------



## Avacado

If your running SATA, why don't you diable the IDE controller and try again?


----------



## JLT_GTI

Now this mobo is turning me krazy!!!!

This morning temperatures sudenly went mad.. 50ÂºC idle and so.. i checked the fan and it was spining at the usual RPM..
I checked CPUZ and ..voila.. the vcore was 1,76V!!! IDLE!!!

WHY IS THIS MOBO CHANGING THE VCORE AND VDROP ALLTHE TIME!!!! WHY!!!!!Ã§

MY hystory so far is:
-I had to set 1,8V in the BIOS so the max keeps at 1,44V ..with that i got 3,33ghz stable
-One day after my family cut accidentally power to the house.. temps raised a lot.. vcore was noe 1,6V .. i set it manually in the mobo to 1,45V and it was ok..
-Some days after situation reversed again by a power-out ... system became unstable and i had to set it again up to 1,8V.. then temps and stability resumed again ok.. until now.
-Thing were ok until today when i noticed temps quite high..
-Checked CPUZ and sure enought.. vcore was *1,76*!!
-Lowered it back to 1,46V ..but then ORTHOS only last seconds.. lower than that and windows doesnt even boot.
-For now i have it at 1.5V ..vcore in CPUZ is 1,47V ..idle ..if i run ORTHOS.. vcore drops to 1,44V and oscylates between 1,44 and 1,47..but doesnt raise..

temp is ok .. but non-stable .orthos fails within seconds.. if i go lower (wich is pointless since orthos allready fails) windows doesnt even boot
-If i go higher i will surelly get higher temps.
Thing is.. now its not regulating vcore volt.. It should indicate 1,28/1,3 in idle..but no.. it marks 1,47..and doesnt rise under load.. previous stable was 1,8V in BIOS.. 1,28/1,3 idle and 1,44V under load..

Anyone knows why i lost the mobo capacity to regulate vcore?..

Oh.. BTW.. are there tools to change vcore with software that work with this mobo?


----------



## Avacado

Sounds like the Mobo might have had a power surge. It is to be expected to increase the voltage on the DS3 due to it's known VDroop issues. For instance I have to set 1.55 Vcore to get 1.47 Idle, which drops to 1.395 under full load. But going from 1.8 set in BIOS down to 1.44 Is a serious problem. My question is what BIOS revision are you using? I am running the F7 BIOS and I still have some Massive Vdroop. I know that the F9 Revision is supposed to be the best, yet has a tiny bit of Vdroop, just not as much as the previous versions. I have not really wanted to risk a Flash over to F9 because I can find stable ground, however with your problem, I think its the only way. Concider a QFlash to F9, or F11 BIOS. Check all of your power connections to and from the PSU. Try swapping PSU's. Hope this helps.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Thanks.
I prefeer not to think in the power supply.. i use a Tacens Valeo 480 smart and so far its performing quite perfectly..and its in fact more expensive than the mobo itself.

What i cant explain is the voltage thing.. usually i had about 1,28 in idle and went up to 1,44V in load.. that made sense..but now i have about 1,42V in idle and drops to 1,40 in load.. its the reverse thing.. is there any option for this on the BIOS?

Now i managed to get it under control..but going lower from 3,33ghz to 3.00 .. its still a good overclock since the E4500 comes at 2.2ghz .. but still i dont get why this all of the sudden.. i will look for the bios version and maybe i update

BTW: Is the AHCI mode faster?


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI* 
Thanks.
What i cant explain is the voltage thing.. usually i had about 1,28 in idle and went up to 1,44V in load.. that made sense..but now i have about 1,42V in idle and drops to 1,40 in load.. its the reverse thing.. is there any option for this on the BIOS?

Whats funny is that what you just stated *doesn't* make sence. Your voltage should decrease under load, not increase. As your CPU increases usage, it increases energy demands and puts more strain on your PSU. Thus is why most overclockers complain about this board. The VDroop is massive.

Quote:

BTW: Is the AHCI mode faster?
Possibly, IRRC there are 2 different controllers on the board. Play around and find whats faster, the yellow or the purple.See here for more information on it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance...ller_Interface


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


Whats funny is that what you just stated *doesn't * make sence. Your voltage should decrease under load, not increase. As your CPU increases usage, it increases energy demands and puts more strain on your PSU. Thus is why most overclockers complain about this board. The VDroop is massive.


You are right.. for some reason i was mistaken.. reviewed my own old coments when i oced this mobo and found that in the better condition it was 1,44V idle and 1,42 under load.. i messed it up

What i dont understood now its that while the voltage is theorically ok now.. why temps have raised so much sudenly..
I will try cleaning up fans and so


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI* 
What i dont understood now its that while the voltage is theorically ok now.. why temps have raised so much sudenly..
I will try cleaning up fans and so

Cleaning your case and improving airflow can't hurt. Try re-aranging the flow to get better cool air over your CPU. If your really getting nasty temps, I would think about re-seating your HSF and using a better TIM. If a reseat doesn't do the trick, you shoudl really lean towards lapping your HSF and your CPU. You can see how I did it in the link in my siggy. Dropped my temps by 10c.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


Cleaning your case and improving airflow can't hurt. Try re-aranging the flow to get better cool air over your CPU. If your really getting nasty temps, I would think about re-seating your HSF and using a better TIM. If a reseat doesn't do the trick, you shoudl really lean towards lapping your HSF and your CPU. You can see how I did it in the link in my siggy. Dropped my temps by 10c.


Well it worked.. as today idle temp was about 33ÂºC .. cleaned the fan and heatsinks and now idle temp is 25ÂºC.. not bad..









By the way just to be informative.. i use a brush and a 2 way vacumm cleaner to clean.. the brush helps removing dust and dust deposites wich are aspirated by the vacumm cleaner..and i use the "blow air" function to blow hard air over the heatsink to force dust and crap out.. it works quite well.. but i recomend be carefull if like me you are alergic to dust


----------



## Avacado

Glad everything worked out for you







Let us know how your overclock turns out. If you have anymore road blocks, let us know.


----------



## JLT_GTI

This is getting ridicolous..
went work today.... when i arrive home i see the computer off and the digital clock flashing "6:30" (so power went out 6 hours and a half ago).
I switch on the computer and found that even oced to 3.0ghz it was at 20ÂºC with room temp 18-19..
I check the vcore and .. 1.15V.. of course it froze up quite quick..
seeing this enormous vcore drop .. again... after a power surge (as ussual) i reset and went to bios.. set it up to 1.8V again and went up to 3.33ghz . rebooted.. idle temp 25ÂºC and vcore was 1,3.. soon it stabilized to 1,4 and now im runing orthos and shows the old 1.44V again..

I take my mobo doesnt like power cut-offs in home.. its the second time this happens .. after a suddenly power-off the vcore changes.. it raises or it plumbs down.. only to recover again at the next power surge..

Now im runing orthos to check stability.. and got the 3,33ghz again.. lets see what happens.. but maybe i should think in get a UPS.. still dont know if that would cure normal shut-downs (my comp works 24/7 so shutting down is quite unusual)


----------



## JLT_GTI

Uh oh... the system is stable but ORTHOS fails....and some times even system reboots

and its reporting the same vcore as it had when stable in 3.33 before, 1,44-1,45. Temps are good.. 28ÂºC idle normal in 20-21ÂºC room temp and under orthos goes up to 65

BTW: Its doing what i said before.. im finding 1,34V idle and goes up to 1,45 under load.. it doesnt make sense!!

It took some caps of it to prove that im not krazy:

  
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com
As you can see its 1,31v idle and when orthos hits in it goes 1,44-1,45
And i took a cap of the failure of orthos not much later


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Uh oh... the system is stable but ORTHOS fails....and some times even system reboots

and its reporting the same vcore as it had when stable in 3.33 before, 1,44-1,45. Temps are good.. 28ÂºC idle normal in 20-21ÂºC room temp and under orthos goes up to 65

BTW: Its doing what i said before.. im finding 1,34V idle and goes up to 1,45 under load.. it doesnt make sense!!

It took some caps of it to prove that im not krazy:

  
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com
As you can see its 1,31v idle and when orthos hits in it goes 1,44-1,45
And i took a cap of the failure of orthos not much later





I know exactly whats going on now with those pictures. You have throtteling enabled. when your computer is idle, it drops the multiplier down to x6 actually underclocking your computer, which explains the reduced voltage need idle. when you put load on the computer, it changes your multiplier to x10 and the voltage increases to meet the demand. you need to disable this in BIOS my friend. You will see profound results when you do.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
I know exactly whats going on now with those pictures. You have throtteling enabled. when your computer is idle, it drops the multiplier down to x6 actually underclocking your computer, which explains the reduced voltage need idle. when you put load on the computer, it changes your multiplier to x10 and the voltage increases to meet the demand. you need to disable this in BIOS my friend. You will see profound results when you do.

Thanks .. i will give it a try









.. but.. i allways had the speedstep option on , to keep the comp at 6X only when performing light taks...and so keep heat (power compumption) down most of the time..
Will the dissabling it to keep the processor at 3.3 increase heat? What results will improve? stability? performance/lag?

Im not doubting what you said .. only that im curious ..never tought that the speedstep could interfeer badly in there...


----------



## Avacado

Yes speedstep will keep the comsumption down and save on voltage when doing light tasks, but at the same time makes for a terrible overclocking platform. It's too unreliable, you can't have both. If I were you i would disable speedstepping and settle on a lower overclock until your ready to make the leap. I run 3.24 Stable 24/7 and have had no issues. Can run 3.6 but my cooling is a tad low right now.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Dissabled C1E, orthos still crashed







, one thing achieved: now the vcore is 1,47 idle / 1,44 load

where is the dissable speedstep option? I cant find it.. not even as EIST

EDIT: Ok.. it was not there..i updated BIOS , it was on F4 version (feb 2008) and updated it to latest F6 (my mobo is the EP35, supose the EP has diferent numbers than the P35 despite being the same practically)

will test tomorrow.but for now things changed.. i set up again the overclock same as before (1.8V) and now it reads 1,8V and not 1,4.. so maybe its right this time..


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Dissabled C1E, orthos still crashed







, one thing achieved: now the vcore is 1,47 idle / 1,44 load

where is the dissable speedstep option? I cant find it.. not even as EIST

EDIT: Ok.. it was not there..i updated BIOS , it was on F4 version (feb 2008) and updated it to latest F6 (my mobo is the EP35, supose the EP has diferent numbers than the P35 despite being the same practically)

will test tomorrow.but for now things changed.. i set up again the overclock same as before (1.8V) and now it reads 1,8V and not 1,4.. so maybe its right this time..



Excellent man







your on the right track. IRRC you still have some VCore room to play with on that chip E family is 1.55v but don't quote me, it's been awhile since iv'e O/C'd one. I know you don't have a quad, but my Overclocking video in my sig might help you with some BIOS settings for your O/C. GL and keep us updated.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Ok.. im performing test now and so far they all fail in orthos..









i watched your vid (thanks!) and i had the voltages PCIE: +0.1 , FSV: +0.2, MCH: +0.1 C1E and EIST dissabled, for now it doesnt look to make much difference

I tested 1,45 , 1,46 and 1,47V and all failed and within few minutes.. i am testing 1,5V right now.. i have under load 1,48V .

What puzzles me is that before last week's "forzed shutdown" by my careless family it was at 3,33GHZ with 1,44V showing under load and quite stable .... what pissed me off is not be able to achieve something wich was working before for more than a year.. and to think there is people who managed 4ghz from this chip...


----------



## JLT_GTI

Ok, at 1.55V is passed ORTHOS ok (for 1h at least)
i lowered it 2 steps down to 1,52 and keeps stable..
now i should go down step by step until it crashes i guess


----------



## Avacado

Yea, try backing off VCore to find your instability, then try increasing MCH,FSB Voltage at instability levels. I would also suggest Prime95 instead of orthos.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Well.. after many trials for now i manage to become down to 1,53v in BIOS , reads 1,504 idle and 1.488 under load and i had to increase 0.2 the MCH. temps went up to 76ÂºC wich is not rather good i asume (max temp acording to intel is 73.3). Will try going down bit more.. but i had reboots in orthos in lower levels wich is what scares me most..


----------



## compguy999

Hey, I have a quick question

I've read that on this board the default ddr2 voltage is 1.8v

But with it set on normal, I plug in some 2v ram and it automatically is using 1.95v or 1.97v

Is this normal or do i need to reset my BIOS?

I ask because I don't think the ram needs that much voltage


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *compguy999* 
Hey, I have a quick question

I've read that on this board the default ddr2 voltage is 1.8v

But with it set on normal, I plug in some 2v ram and it automatically is using 1.95v or 1.97v

Is this normal or do i need to reset my BIOS?

I ask because I don't think the ram needs that much voltage

AFAIK if it's set to auto the voltage will be read of the mem, you will see alot of specs where a stick has multiple voltages depending on the rate it's set at. But you can always override it and set it to what you want.

I've read some peops say thier voltage changes on reboot but I've never seen that myself.

I'd recommend setting it to what the manufacturers specs are and then boost it when the oc pushes it to failing.

IIRC the range is like 1.75-2.3 or so. I'm sure someone will pop in and correct me but this should give you an idea.


----------



## JLT_GTI

It failed at 1.513V in BIOS with FSB at +0.3 and MHC +0.2







(left orthos when i went work.. now im at work 3h later, conected from work to home and see that the computer had rebooted.. ie: orthos fail)

C1E and speedstep both dissabled.. whats going on.. this CPU was stable before at 1.44V ..now its not at 1,47 .. and temps have raised about 5ÂºC .. as i said before in orthos at 1h it reaches peaks of 76ÂºC ..it shouldnt


----------



## compguy999

its not set on auto though, its set on "normal" and it still sets it to 1.97

how do i get the "default 1.8v" everyone says the board has

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


AFAIK if it's set to auto the voltage will be read of the mem, you will see alot of specs where a stick has multiple voltages depending on the rate it's set at. But you can always override it and set it to what you want.

I've read some peops say thier voltage changes on reboot but I've never seen that myself.

I'd recommend setting it to what the manufacturers specs are and then boost it when the oc pushes it to failing.

IIRC the range is like 1.75-2.3 or so. I'm sure someone will pop in and correct me but this should give you an idea.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *compguy999* 
its not set on auto though, its set on "normal" and it still sets it to 1.97

how do i get the "default 1.8v" everyone says the board has

Link your mem. and fill in your system specs.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *compguy999* 
its not set on auto though, its set on "normal" and it still sets it to 1.97

how do i get the "default 1.8v" everyone says the board has


Good questions. The reason is that your RAM's stock setting is for 2.0, The boards default is 1.8, unless you manualy set the RAM voltage, it is just like "Auto". If your RAM's default voltage requirement is 2.0, your going to have a hard time running 1.8 without first doing some serious underclocking, or relaxing the timings. As Hueristic stated, linking is an option, but one you will have to calculate manualy as this board does not have an automatic linking feature. I still can't figure out why you would want the default 1.8 if your RAM requires 2.0


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI* 
It failed at 1.513V in BIOS with FSB at +0.3 and MHC +0.2







(left orthos when i went work.. now im at work 3h later, conected from work to home and see that the computer had rebooted.. ie: orthos fail)

C1E and speedstep both dissabled.. whats going on.. this CPU was stable before at 1.44V ..now its not at 1,47 .. and temps have raised about 5ÂºC .. as i said before in orthos at 1h it reaches peaks of 76ÂºC ..it shouldnt


I'm going to be honest with you... You need to lap your HSF and Your CPU. It's not hard Iv'e done it with my E4300 and my Q6600. Lastly and what you need to understand is that your computer WASN'T stable at 1.44v because your multiplier was dropped to 6X. Without Speedstep, your truely going to find your CPU's maximum stable overclock. It's not easy, if it were everyone would do this. Take your time, record settings that work and their temps, and build from there. Good luck

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...erclock-3.html


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


I'm going to be honest with you... You need to lap your HSF and Your CPU. It's not hard Iv'e done it with my E4300 and my Q6600. Lastly and what you need to understand is that your computer WASN'T stable at 1.44v because your multiplier was dropped to 6X. Without Speedstep, your truely going to find your CPU's maximum stable overclock. It's not easy, if it were everyone would do this. Take your time, record settings that work and their temps, and build from there. Good luck

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...erclock-3.html


Thanks for the advise.. but what i dont understood is the "wasnt stable" before.. it passed orthos certainly and was a bit cooler .. whats the difference with now with speedstep and C1E dissabled? Im not doubting it.. its that i simply dont know


----------



## compguy999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


Good questions. The reason is that your RAM's stock setting is for 2.0, The boards default is 1.8, unless you manualy set the RAM voltage, it is just like "Auto". If your RAM's default voltage requirement is 2.0, your going to have a hard time running 1.8 without first doing some serious underclocking, or relaxing the timings. As Hueristic stated, linking is an option, but one you will have to calculate manualy as this board does not have an automatic linking feature. I still can't figure out why you would want the default 1.8 if your RAM requires 2.0










that was very helpful, but as for the reason its because i dont want to run it at 1.8, but i would know exactly what to add to get it to run at exactly 2.0, but as for the system auto setting it, its not setting it at 2.0 its setting it at 1.97, is this fine and i should just leave it... or what?


----------



## compguy999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Link your mem. and fill in your system specs.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-205-_-Product

intel e6750

ga-p35-ds3l


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *compguy999* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-205-_-Product

intel e6750

ga-p35-ds3l


Code:



Code:


Model
Brand Crucial
Series Ballistix
Model BL12864AA106A
Type 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM
Tech Spec
Capacity 1GB
Speed DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
Cas Latency 5
Timing 5-5-5-15
[B]Voltage 2.0V[/B]
Heat Spreader Yes
Recommend Use High Performance or Gaming Memory
Manufacturer Warranty
Parts Lifetime limited
Labor Lifetime limited


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compguy999*


that was very helpful, but as for the reason its because i dont want to run it at 1.8, but i would know exactly what to add to get it to run at exactly 2.0, but as for the system auto setting it, its not setting it at 2.0 its setting it at 1.97, is this fine and i should just leave it... or what?


The stock setting is 1.8v, setting the RAM voltag in BIOS to +0.2 equates to 2.0v, and yes showing 1.97 is fine, thats a normal fluctuation, nothing is always what you set it to all of the time. I would only be worried if you were having instability. IF I were you I would set the BIOS RAM volateg to +0.3 which is 2.1v and tighten your timings. GL and let us know if you need help.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Thanks for the advise.. but what i dont understood is the "wasnt stable" before.. it passed orthos certainly and was a bit cooler .. whats the difference with now with speedstep and C1E dissabled? Im not doubting it.. its that i simply dont know










You need to understand that when you had speedstep enabled, you also had CPU voltage set to 1.8v, when you were idle, your CPU multiplier dropped to 6x and so did you voltage, but when you stressed your cores, the multiplier increased to 10x and since your Vcore was set to 1.8v, your computer had 1.8v to work with as oppsed to speedstep being disabled and you restricting that 1.8 down to 1.5 ish. Stop relating back to your days with speedstep enabled, that no longer applies, and you can't rationalize and say you had a stable overclock then. At 6x reguardless, it's an underclock. With speedstep disabled, your starting over.


----------



## compguy999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


The stock setting is 1.8v, setting the RAM voltag in BIOS to +0.2 equates to 2.0v, and yes showing 1.97 is fine, thats a normal fluctuation, nothing is always what you set it to all of the time. I would only be worried if you were having instability. IF I were you I would set the BIOS RAM volateg to +0.3 which is 2.1v and tighten your timings. GL and let us know if you need help.


well why would i set it to overvolt to +0.2 if its already at 1.97? wouldnt that make it go to 2.2v


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compguy999*


well why would i set it to overvolt to +0.2 if its already at 1.97? wouldnt that make it go to 2.2v


No, you have the RAM Voltage set to auto which has it at 2.0 which is what your RAM runs at. If you manualy configure your RAM, +0.2v would = 2.0v. Perhaps you should look at my overclocking video, it doesn't pertain to your exact setup, however I do go into BIOS and you can see what i'm talking about. Lastly, you would need to manualy set +0.4v in BIOS to achieve 2.2v


----------



## compguy999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
No, you have the RAM Voltage set to auto which has it at 2.0 which is what your RAM runs at. If you manualy configure your RAM, +0.2v would = 2.0v. Perhaps you should look at my overclocking video, it doesn't pertain to your exact setup, however I do go into BIOS and you can see what i'm talking about. Lastly, you would need to manualy set +0.4v in BIOS to achieve 2.2v

Oh you're right, thanks..

But now its setting it a little lower than auto does, 1.95 vs 1.97, is it ok if i leave it on auto?


----------



## compguy999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *compguy999* 
Oh you're right, thanks..

But now its setting it a little lower than auto does, 1.95 vs 1.97, is it ok if i leave it on auto?

Before you answer that, I thought i should tell you after i posted i noticed it fluctuated and went up to 1.97, why would it do that if its off auto?


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compguy999*


Before you answer that, I thought i should tell you after i posted i noticed it fluctuated and went up to 1.97, why would it do that if its off auto?


Look, it doesn't matter if you set your RAM to auto or manually set it to achieve the voltage you want, it will always fluctuate. Rarely will you ever see a 12v rail running rock solid at 12.0v 24/7, same can be said for the 5 and 3.5v rails. same is true for RAM and CPU. Just because you set something to a certain setting, doesn't mean it will always be right on the dot. 1.97v for a setting of 2.0v is pretty damn good, you shouldn't be worried, leaving it on auto is fine if you so choose


----------



## Avacado

So, I have been messing with a lot of overclocks this weekend, and I was able to manage a POST @ 4.05 GHz, however BSOD at windows login. I think my most stable and which I will run 24/7 is a cool 3.42Ghz @ 1.440Vcore (1.5 Set In BIOS).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=732501

It's not the best, and I will continue tinkering around with 3.62GHz, but I still haven't found the key to keeping it stable. Temps are fine, But shes screaming with over 1600 MHZ FSB. I'll probably mess around with dropping my Multiplier.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


So, I have been messing with a lot of overclocks this weekend, and I was able to manage a POST @ 4.05 GHz, however BSOD at windows login. I think my most stable and which I will run 24/7 is a cool 3.42Ghz @ 1.440Vcore (1.5 Set In BIOS).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=732501

It's not the best, and I will continue tinkering around with 3.62GHz, but I still haven't found the key to keeping it stable. Temps are fine, But shes screaming with over 1600 MHZ FSB. I'll probably mess around with dropping my Multiplier.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
.I think my most stable and which I will run 24/7 is a cool 3.42Ghz @ 1.440Vcore (1.5 Set In BIOS).

It's not the best, and I will continue tinkering around with 3.62GHz, but I still haven't found the key to keeping it stable. Temps are fine, But shes screaming with over 1600 MHZ FSB. I'll probably mess around with dropping my Multiplier.

Its more than me







.. still 1.5V.. that would be nice for me.. but for now i have it at 1.53 and even now tought windows and games are stable, orthos fails after some time.. what other voltages do you use? I have +0.3 in DDR2 , normal in PCIE,, normal in FSB and +0.1 in MCH


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI* 
Its more than me







.. still 1.5V.. that would be nice for me.. but for now i have it at 1.53 and even now tought windows and games are stable, orthos fails after some time.. what other voltages do you use? I have +0.3 in DDR2 , normal in PCIE,, normal in FSB and +0.1 in MCH


Just taking a shot in the dark here, the thing holding you back is probably your RAM. I run all of my voltages stock except for my RAM which I run at +0.3 because I have my timings tightened. 667 RAM with only 1GB is going to be very limiting.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
Just taking a shot in the dark here, the thing holding you back is probably your RAM. I run all of my voltages stock except for my RAM which I run at +0.3 because I have my timings tightened. 667 RAM with only 1GB is going to be very limiting.


What? I have 2 gigs of ram....


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI* 
What? I have 2 gigs of ram....









Sorry didn't see the 2x..... Even so, the 667 RAM Is probably holding you back from a better overclock.


----------



## valtopps

can this board support a raid 0 setup?


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


can this board support a raid 0 setup?


TBH I don't know if there is an onboard RAID controler, I will do the research for.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


Sorry didn't see the 2x..... Even so, the 667 RAM Is probably holding you back from a better overclock.


This is my ram specifications: 
PC2-5300 667MHz 5-5-5-15

- 64x8 DDR2 FBGA Chips
- 240pin, Non-ECC, Un-buffered DDR2 SDRAM DIMM
- Aluminum Heat-spreader
- 6 Layers Ultra Low Noises Shielded PCB
- *1.8 - 1.9V*

One question.. can i get out of doubt about the ram causing the problem using orthos "stress CPU only" option? until now im using the "stress both CPU and RAM" option


----------



## JLT_GTI

Well .. now this is fun:

I went to the BIOS again..and lowered the bus from 333 to 325 , to get 3.25Ghz ..and lowered too (for no logical reason really..i just had a feeling) the vcore from 1.536 to 1.529V .. and now not only ORTHOS is stable .. but the peak temp droped from 74 to 64ÂºC..
How those 80mhz can make such huge diference?


----------



## Nelson2011

Sup guys im going to switch back to my p35-ds3l that been sitting in it's box for the last 9 months since the audio burned out on my ep45-ud3p


----------



## valtopps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Sup guys im going to switch back to my p35-ds3l that been sitting in it's box for the last 9 months since the audio burned out on my ep45-ud3p


? just buy an audio card


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
Sup guys im going to switch back to my p35-ds3l that been sitting in it's box for the last 9 months since the audio burned out on my ep45-ud3p

If you like the P45 mora than the P35 i would spend a few bucks in getting a sound card.. i in fact am going in my P35 to put my old SB1024 Live value soundcard because it had quite more quality and easy to set than the built-in realtek crap


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
Sup guys im going to switch back to my p35-ds3l that been sitting in it's box for the last 9 months since the audio burned out on my ep45-ud3p

What are your overclocks on each?


----------



## Nelson2011

i hit 3.6ghz with 1.424v on the p45 and the p35 i needed like 1.5v


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
i hit 3.6ghz with 1.424v on the p45 and the p35 i needed like 1.5v


Sounds about right, welcome back


----------



## JLT_GTI

Well.. sticking to 3.25 i managed to get vcore in BIOS down to 1.5V (1.44 max in cpuz) and its stable and pass orthos.. even with C1E and speedstep both enabled (i enabled them back to test if they were messing with OC and decided to keep them on to see whats happen..if fail i can switch them off and test again with same vcore)


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Well.. sticking to 3.25 i managed to get vcore in BIOS down to 1.5V (1.44 max in cpuz) and its stable and pass orthos.. even with C1E and speedstep both enabled (i enabled them back to test if they were messing with OC and decided to keep them on to see whats happen..if fail i can switch them off and test again with same vcore)


Speedstep/C1E don't affect an OC, just set them to whatever you prefer, on/off.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mintmouse*


speedstep/c1e don't affect an oc, just set them to whatever you prefer, on/off.



lol.


----------



## Rallo

Sorry everyone but i'm a noob to oc, all though i have been reading article after article trying to familiarize my self with proper procedures to do this and most of the stuff in this thread have been helpful except for a few small things. This threaad is so long i didnt have time to read everything single reply so I appoligize if this has been covered already.

Can I assume correctly that CPU Host frequency in the M.I.T screen is the FSB? If so....
- I have been adjusting it a little at a time but no matter what number i put when i restart the comp it resets is back to 333mhz even if i put it to 335mhz
- I put everything else to manual from there defaults like the preformance to standard and all the voltages to manual before I messed with the FSB and it was all good

Second question is when i change the timings on my memory do i have to change the voltages or anything else as well? I have 2 x 2Gb sticks of G-Skill DDR2 1066, factory timing is 5-5-5-15 but CPU-Z shows its 5-7-7-20.

Any help/advise would be appreciated.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rallo* 
Sorry everyone but i'm a noob to oc, all though i have been reading article after article trying to familiarize my self with proper procedures to do this and most of the stuff in this thread have been helpful except for a few small things. This threaad is so long i didnt have time to read everything single reply so I appoligize if this has been covered already.

Can I assume correctly that CPU Host frequency in the M.I.T screen is the FSB? If so....
- I have been adjusting it a little at a time but no matter what number i put when i restart the comp it resets is back to 333mhz even if i put it to 335mhz
- I put everything else to manual from there defaults like the preformance to standard and all the voltages to manual before I messed with the FSB and it was all good

Second question is when i change the timings on my memory do i have to change the voltages or anything else as well? I have 2 x 2Gb sticks of G-Skill DDR2 1066, factory timing is 5-5-5-15 but CPU-Z shows its 5-7-7-20.

Any help/advise would be appreciated.

You can try to see from where may be coming the problem lower the multiplier when upping the FSB so the FSB is faster but the final speed slower .. but it will allow to see where the problem may be coming (i had to lower it to 10X to up it to 333 from 200


----------



## AlexT7

Hi folks,

Thanks to everyone on this board for valuable info on P35-DS3L.

I have weird vDDR behavior on P35-DS3L mobo. BIOS setting and reading are too much off. Discrepancy is up to 0.2V:

Code:


Code:


vDDR
Settings       Readings
Normal          1.84 V
+0.1            1.84 V (same as normal)
+0.2            1.904 V
+0.3            1.968 V
+0.4            2.02 - 2.06 V
+0.5            2.08 - 2.12 V

My 800 DDR2 requires 2.1V in EPP mode. Normal vDDR voltage on the board is 1.8V. "+0.4V" vDDR setting gives barely 2.05V readings when idling (supposed to be 2.2V) and 1.96V under load.

The RAM worked perfectly @ 819MHz, 4-4-4-12 for ~2 years with vDDR setting "+0.4V". After upgrading CPU I am trying to run RAM at 1:1 ratio, 920 MHz, 5-4-4-15 stably so far. MemTest shows no errors up to DDR 960MHz. But CPU OC test produces errors at DDR 930MHz disappearing after applying vDDR +0.5V. [I doubt that Memtest is capable to exercise RAM "at-speed"... So, I am not surprised]

My questions are:
1) Do you observe similar vDDR setting/readings discrepancy? How do you deal with it?
2) What voltage settings should I apply under such circumstances? Should I trust readings? What vDDR range is "reasonably safe" from your experience?

Thanks 
------------
Comp info:
- mobo: P35-DS3L, BIOS F9
- CPU: E8400 E0
- RAM: Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4 ver2.1, 2 sticks
- OS: Win XP32


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexT7*


1) Do you observe similar vDDR setting/readings discrepancy? How do you deal with it?


This board is known to have voltage issues, more predominantly with Vcore, there is no way to "deal" with it. I'm pretty sure there is a voltage mod, but for the CPU, not the RAM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexT7*


2) What voltage settings should I apply under such circumstances? Should I trust readings? What vDDR range is "reasonably safe" from your experience?


Here in lies your problem. No one can effectively tell you what to believe. YOU need to trust the programs your using. It is not out of the question to have RAM also not use it's spec'd voltage requirement. If you trust the readings your seeing, then I don't see +0.5v to be outrageous, if your RAM is rated to run @2.1v with EPP, a little over voltage can't hurt. I run my 1.8v RAM @ 2.1v 24/7 and have had no issues.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rallo*


Sorry everyone but i'm a noob to oc, all though i have been reading article after article trying to familiarize my self with proper procedures to do this and most of the stuff in this thread have been helpful except for a few small things. This threaad is so long i didnt have time to read everything single reply so I appoligize if this has been covered already.

Can I assume correctly that CPU Host frequency in the M.I.T screen is the FSB? If so....
- I have been adjusting it a little at a time but no matter what number i put when i restart the comp it resets is back to 333mhz even if i put it to 335mhz
- I put everything else to manual from there defaults like the preformance to standard and all the voltages to manual before I messed with the FSB and it was all good

Second question is when i change the timings on my memory do i have to change the voltages or anything else as well? I have 2 x 2Gb sticks of G-Skill DDR2 1066, factory timing is 5-5-5-15 but CPU-Z shows its 5-7-7-20.

Any help/advise would be appreciated.


You are right in your assumptions. First off, what multiplier are you using with your CPU? x10? If you are getting restarts, you probably need to increase your CPU Voltage.

Tell me what Multi your using, what last known stable settings are, voltage being used, etc.... from there I can help you tweak.


----------



## AlexT7

Avocado, thank you for quick reply.

I am aware of voltage issues with this board as far as CPU core voltage is concerned. vCORE drooping in a range of 30-50mV is quite common for this board. The vCORE readings normally consistently track the settings. And vCORE drooping is made by design for a reason.

In my case vDDR discrepancy is 200mv (in order of magnitude higher)! And the readings don't follow the settings whatsoever as shown in original message. So I would not call it "drooping". I did not find anyone's complain on so high vDDR drooping. I wanted to know if anyone had similar vDDR behavior on this board and their experience in that respect.

And I did not have good understanding of what the "little over voltage" for a ram with EPP mode was. Over volt allowances for standard DDR2 1.8 V and EPP mode voltage (2.1V) could be quite different.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexT7*


Avocado, thank you for quick reply.

I am aware of voltage issues with this board as far as CPU core voltage is concerned. vCORE drooping in a range of 30-50mV is quite common for this board. The vCORE readings normally consistently track the settings. And vCORE drooping is made by design for a reason.

In my case vDDR discrepancy is 200mv (in order of magnitude higher)! And the readings don't follow the settings whatsoever as shown in original message. So I would not call it "drooping". I did not find anyone's complain on so high vDDR drooping. I wanted to know if anyone had similar vDDR behavior on this board and their experience in that respect.

And I did not have good understanding of what the "little over voltage" for a ram with EPP mode was. Over volt allowances for standard DDR2 1.8 V and EPP mode voltage (2.1V) could be quite different.



You are right a 200mv is a big discrepancy, like I stated before, I don't want to give harmful information, so you need to decide if you trust your monitoring programs, or if in fact there really is an issue with your board. Thank you for restating your question.... No, I have never had an issue with RAM voltage. No I have never known anyone else to have a RAM voltage issue with this board, which is why i'm perplexed on this problem.

Lastly My ram is spec'd at 1.8v JEDEC, I have successfully ran it at 500MHz wich is EPP @ 2.2v, though it is rated at 2.1v for that setting. I have never had a memtest error, or other errors for that matter.

You answered my responce more articulately then anyone in this thread, and seem to have a general knowledge of voltage and this board yet you haven't even taken the time to fill in your system specifications in the User CP so that I could have assisted you better. I also believe with what you responded to me that you already know what you need to do.... This board is outdated, and isn't going to be getting any more BIOS revisions if you know what I mean. Check out the UD3P.

GL


----------



## AlexT7

Thanks Avocado,

This time your answer is more informative.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
... I have successfully ran it at 500MHz wich is EPP @ 2.2v, though it is rated at 2.1v for that setting. I have never had a memtest error, or other errors for that matter.
GL

I' am not sure if I can reach 2.2.V even after applying max "+0.7V" (did not try).

Quote:

...This board is outdated, and isn't going to be getting any more BIOS revisions if you know what I mean. Check out the UD3P.
GL
I guess it is a problem with my board, not with BIOS.
Yes, I know what you mean. This board is oudated. The idea of buying a new LGA775 board isn't "smiling" at me. LGA775 is outdating... very soon.

Thanks again


----------



## JLT_GTI

LOL, im geting idle temps of 27ÂºC now (OC 3.25ghz now from 2.2) in stable.. its evident winter is coming


----------



## snarfbot

hey, i get the same issue with my board.

to achieve 2.1vdimm i need to set it to +5 in the bios.

everest says its at 2.11.

wierd yes, but not the end of the world.


----------



## new character

I'm currently trying to squeeze every bit of performance I can get out of my G0 Q6600, at the moment it's at 3.8GHZ stable. The problem I'm encountering though is that the vdroop on this board is so insane that I already have it set to 1.6Vcore in the BIOS (which is about 1.5 idle and 1.488 under load according to CPU-Z), and I can't see a way of increasing the Vcore incrementally beyond 1.6. The next setting above 1.6 is 1.8 followed by 2.0, which is obviously *far* too high.

Do I need to look at doing some kind of Vdroop pencil mod now or is there a way to increase the voltage above 1.6 incrementally on this board?


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *new character* 
I'm currently trying to squeeze every bit of performance I can get out of my G0 Q6600, at the moment it's at 3.8GHZ stable. The problem I'm encountering though is that the vdroop on this board is so insane that I already have it set to 1.6Vcore in the BIOS (which is about 1.5 idle and 1.488 under load according to CPU-Z), and I can't see a way of increasing the Vcore incrementally beyond 1.6. The next setting above 1.6 is 1.8 followed by 2.0, which is obviously *far* too high.

Do I need to look at doing some kind of Vdroop pencil mod now or is there a way to increase the voltage above 1.6 incrementally on this board?


The mere fact that your Q6600 is a 3.8GHz and stable on this board is nothing short of a miracle. I don't believe your going to get much more out of this board. Your FSB has to be off the charts. If you want to hit 4.0 with your G0, your going to need a different board, or risk frying it.

If however you are serious about it, then this might help http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=558347


----------



## new character

Thanks for the link


----------



## captmo702

I am having some problems with this board and any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Question Thread


----------



## country_3030

What problems are you having??


----------



## tanderson

Hey guys, very new to overclocking, today is the first day of trying anything out. 
i have the GA-p35-ds3l mobo with a Q8200 quad core intel CPU 
i have it oc'ed to 2.55GHz as of now but i tried getting it to 2.6 and it will not start up. i have the multiplyer set to 2 for the RAM but other than that nothing is modified except turning the C1E and EIST off.

any suggestions on what i should do? and may need to tell me specifically what to change and whats its specifacally called as i do not really know what is what yet 
example like vcore and the voltages im not to sure where to change that or if i should or not.
Thanks guys!


----------



## k3vb0t

I've had this rig for 2+ years and just now decided it might be a good time to OC. ("Idiot!", they cry out.)

I can't seem to figure out where in the BIOS I can change the FSB. I've tried the CTRL+F1 to get the advanced options, but the only thing that even mentions FSB is "FSB Voltage Control" (you can choose to manually change it or not).

Can someone point me in the right direction? Just want to get a little more juice from my rig.


----------



## KNSpirit

k3vb0t, you should look in the M.I.T. BIOS menu and in it there is a "disabled/enabled" switch for the CPU frequency control. Just turn it to enabled and you should be able to raise the fsb and multiplier (although 9.5 is the maximum on my board). And keep in mind about the phases - you shouldn't be able to get as much as possible without the proper voltage







Good luck mate, and if u have any more questions - send me a PM and I will be very happy to answer back.

Long live overclock!


----------



## Avacado

K3v, try looking at the video in my sig. It will help you with some of the BIOS settings needed to get a good overclock.


----------



## Jerricho

Hi all,

I have the GA-P35-DSL3 rev 2.1 that I can't get stable using all four memory slots together. I have no problems if use 1, 2, or even 3 dimms, but the second I had the 4th dimm, the system will lock within 20 minutes of playing any game. I use memory that is on their officially supported list - KHX8500D2K2/2GN (Kingston HyperX). I emailed Gigabyte Support and they told me almost verbatim "We can't guarantee stability on your motherboard when using all four memory slots. If you want to use 4 gb of ram - just buy 2 memory sticks of 2gb each". Absurd - I'll never buy from Gigabyte again, so hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction.

Here are the specs of my system - FYI, I run everything at stock values, no overclocking, yet. I did manually set the memory timing, but also tried the "auto" setting.

Proc: E6550 @2.33 ghz
Memory: 4 X 1G - KHX8500D2K2/2GN - Kingston HyperX @ 1066 (5-5-5-15)
Vid Card: ATI X1650 pro
OS: Vista x64

Anyone have any ideas on how I can get this thing stable using all 4 memory slots?


----------



## Avacado

Jerricho, You are not the first person I have heard that has had trouble using all 4 memory slots on this board. Just like every CPU has different limitations, so do motherboards. The responce from Gigabyte may be to the point and lacking of compassion, however they are right. When 4 memory slots are causing problems when used in tandom, it is an issue with circuting, and most likely cannot be resolved unless the board is RMA'd or you purchase either another board, or 2x2GB ram which they recommended. Sadly this board is becomming more outdated, and there are substantialy better performing boards out there with new architectures. You say that you do not overclock your system, and have tried your ram timings both manual and on auto and still have the problem. The only suggestion I have is either to purchase a new board, get 2x2gb, run 2 slots if it doesn't lag you out, or try running more relaxed timings with higher voltage. Good luck, sorry to hear your having this issue, however there aren't to many work arounds to this problem that don't involve spending more money.


----------



## marsey99

whats the highest fsb anybody in here has had with one of these boards? only my m8 has one and he wondred if it was worth his while buying my old 8200, but if his board will limit his speed hes better off with a 7 series and its higher multi so....


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
whats the highest fsb anybody in here has had with one of these boards? only my m8 has one and he wondred if it was worth his while buying my old 8200, but if his board will limit his speed hes better off with a 7 series and its higher multi so....


My cap has always been around 400, I have however heard of people achieving 450-475. Really depends on the board, your cpu and it's VID and your ram.


----------



## marsey99

you tried your cpu on the x8 multi?

i know that this 82 will do 500+ and his ram is 1066 so











have to tell him and see what he thinks


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


you tried your cpu on the x8 multi?

i know that this 82 will do 500+ and his ram is 1066 so









have to tell him and see what he thinks










500FSB Is at the very upper limits of what this boards compacity is. This was a great board for its time, however running speeds that high requires aftermarket NB and SB cooling and really good ram. Besides that at the time this was manufactured 400-450 was outstanding. If your friend wishes to hit 500+ he might want to look at the UDP which is in the $100 range and would better accomidate his O/C/ gl !


----------



## docpaul

Hello all,
I just acquired a GA-P35-DS3 (rev. 2.1) from a friend with a CPU on it (not sure which yet!) and I need some RAM to get it working. This will probably be for gaming and I'm looking at 2 x 2GB , I was wondering if anyone could recommend some RAM?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tanderson

there is plenty of good ram out there, G SKill, OCZ, Mushkin, etc. the list goes on. i prefer G Skill. very solid and havent ever had a problem with them, and not sure if you plan on over clocking at all, but they do overclock pretty well.
Come back and let us know what chip is in that board! and soon fill out a signature so we can see what you have!
welcome aboard.


----------



## jk_baller23

I'm new to OC'ing and am currently having some issues with my system. I'm hoping to get to 3.6Ghz but I am unable to even boot into Windows 7 64. I previously had Windows 7 32 on my computer and was able to boot into Windows 7 at 3.6Ghz. I used the same previous settings as before while only changing total memory from 2GB to 4GB. I've tried running it at 3.4, 3.2, 3.0, but my system still refuses to boot into Windows. Any known fixes that will allow me to successfully OC my system?


----------



## marsey99

if this board is anything like mine you will need to add voltage to the mch with higher density sticks m8


----------



## tanderson

are the sticks all the same? the new 2gb sticks you added may be less MHz than the others and that may be it, also, i still booted into win 7 64 bit but in bios it was for 32 bit, i forget where it is in bios but you can try changing that to 64 bit i think its like HDEP or something like that.


----------



## jk_baller23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


are the sticks all the same? the new 2gb sticks you added may be less MHz than the others and that may be it, also, i still booted into win 7 64 bit but in bios it was for 32 bit, i forget where it is in bios but you can try changing that to 64 bit i think its like HDEP or something like that.


The sticks are the same. They are also the same as the previous sticks, except they are 2GB instead of 1GB. Yeah, I saw that 32bit part also in the bios, but I wasn't sure exactly what it did. I'll have to research exactly what it does.

**I found out that unplugging my external USB allows me to OC and boot into Windows. Anyone know why I am unable to boot when the external USB is plugged in?


----------



## tanderson

huh never heard of that... maybe it recognizes it and wants to boot from it but there may not be anything to boot to from your external, thats about all i can think of, im sure thats not really why it isnt, but im sure someone else will chime in, if not on this thread make a new one since it doesnt have to do with the thread topic., thats a good question.


----------



## tanderson

hey guys.. i have a problem with my system right now, wont power on, i have the GA-P35-DS3L motherboard and im just wondering where the power button chord goes. i thought i had it in the right spot but it will now not power on at all and maybe thats the reason, so could someone put up a snap shot of where it suppose to go? 
Thanks


----------



## wiggy2k7

Download the manual, it tells you in that

EDIT... Here ya go:


----------



## tanderson

okay ive tried that, thanks for the diagram.. im still not sure how they go though. i have a green/white 2 split wires, red/white connected wires, a blue/white connected together which i believe is my power button cable and then another white/blue connected wires which i think is LED something or other. do they go up and down or left and right? i thought it was up and down, different from the diagram. but the diagram makes it look like they go left and right which the colors dont all match up if i put them in that way.


----------



## Mikecdm

All the connectors go left-right according to the pic above. The pins are also numbered, so the power button would be connected to pins 6 & 8. Based on your color discriptions of the cables, the white would be the negative and the colored ones are positive.


----------



## tanderson

thanks, i finally got it. for some reason last time i plugged them in i didnt think they were left-right but up and down so i never really tried it until yall suggested


----------



## Hueristic

I was getting Reboots while folding, looks like my frankenstien PS needs some new Lighting recharge! Slopped my antec 750 on there for the moment, Down 3 boards this month! Horrinle month :MA: I don't remeber loseing a board in a deacade and now 3 in a month!!!!!

GOD hates me!


----------



## Avacado

Started to get some decreased stability. I think it's going to be time for an upgrade soon. I'm running stock speeds atm because I cannot afford a new CPU/MOBO. This sucks!


----------



## JLT_GTI

Im getting low temps with my 3.25ghz overclock those winter days







, now i have 27 and the other day i saw 21

I have a question about this mobo..

the other day i pluged an old SB1024 Live! (because its quite better than the built-in realcrap) and while i was on the BIOS looking for dissabling the onboard sound card in noticed those two options disabled:

SATA AHCI MODE
SATA PORT0-1 NATIVE MOVE

Ok, the first one i guess is that my hard disk is working in IDE mode right? Whats the second option and what does? Will i gain HD performance if i install drivers in my XP SP2 and switch the AHCI mode on?


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Im getting low temps with my 3.25ghz overclock those winter days







, now i have 27 and the other day i saw 21

I have a question about this mobo..

the other day i pluged an old SB1024 Live! (because its quite better than the built-in realcrap) and while i was on the BIOS looking for dissabling the onboard sound card in noticed those two options disabled:

SATA AHCI MODE
SATA PORT0-1 NATIVE MOVE

Ok, the first one i guess is that my hard disk is working in IDE mode right? Whats the second option and what does? Will i gain HD performance if i install drivers in my XP SP2 and switch the AHCI mode on?



- 1st of all your right the Realtek sound is crap, you need to use the Azalia Codec it's HD and supports up to 7:1 I think IIRC.
- 2nd yes you are correct AHCI enables SATA like IDE, and yes you should notice some gain in speed when using Native mode, but beware, don't enable this unless it's with a fresh drive/s. I tried that once and almost could not save anything.


----------



## krazykraut

Will this board support Sata 3.5


----------



## tanderson

not sure krazy kraut, but its a bump for you. i have a question myself. right now i have 2x2g gskill pi ddr2 1066 ram. and its not handling very well on my board (DS3L rev. 2.0) ya'll have any suggestions on what some solid ram for this board is? preferably just 1000mhz.
thanks!


----------



## tmblackflag

Hello there, I'm doing an OC with the following hardware:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 2.0 (Latest Bios, F9)
E8400 C0 Stepping Revision 6
Corsair H50 Water Cooling
2x1gb G.Skill DDR2 PC6400

Here are my OC settings, stable in Prime95 , OCCT, and temps are nice and low.

4.0ghz (444x9)
1.45vcore in BIOS, 1.4 in CPU-Z
Memory running 888mhz, 5x5x5x15 @ 2.1v
Memory divider 2.0
+.1v FSB
+.1v NB
PCI Express 100 mhz

After i save the settings and reboot i get into windows with no issues. OC is stable for entire day usage, including gaming, stress testing etc. When i shut the computer down for the evening and reboot the following day i'll get the POST screen. The computer will when reboot midway through post and then reset all my OC settings. As soon as i re-apply the exact settings i can reboot into Windows with no issues whatsoever and am stable for the day.

With my OC being as stable as it is, why do you think my settings are resetting?


----------



## tmblackflag

Just noticed the OP mentions unplugging any USB devices when you boot, perhaps this is contributing to my problem? I have a 500gb external usb drive that i'll try unplugging.


----------



## cyb

strange, after I changed my power supply and video card my onboard lan died. oh well, I have a spare nic..but i'm still curious as to why it died..


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tanderson*


not sure krazy kraut, but its a bump for you. i have a question myself. right now i have 2x2g gskill pi ddr2 1066 ram. and its not handling very well on my board (DS3L rev. 2.0) ya'll have any suggestions on what some solid ram for this board is? preferably just 1000mhz.
thanks!



Problem here is that this board has a very hard time reaching any clock over 450 ish FSB. With 1066 RAM even with a 2x Multiplier, you would have to run 533 FSB to get a 1:1 Ratio with your ram. My suggestion, and take it how you will. Find yourself some 800 RAM that has sick timings (4-4-4-12 or lower), run it at a 2x multi, and you should notice an improvement.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmblackflag*


Hello there, I'm doing an OC with the following hardware:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 2.0 (Latest Bios, F9)
E8400 C0 Stepping Revision 6
Corsair H50 Water Cooling
2x1gb G.Skill DDR2 PC6400

Here are my OC settings, stable in Prime95 , OCCT, and temps are nice and low.

4.0ghz (444x9)
1.45vcore in BIOS, 1.4 in CPU-Z
Memory running 888mhz, 5x5x5x15 @ 2.1v
Memory divider 2.0
+.1v FSB
+.1v NB
PCI Express 100 mhz

After i save the settings and reboot i get into windows with no issues. OC is stable for entire day usage, including gaming, stress testing etc. When i shut the computer down for the evening and reboot the following day i'll get the POST screen. The computer will when reboot midway through post and then reset all my OC settings. As soon as i re-apply the exact settings i can reboot into Windows with no issues whatsoever and am stable for the day.

With my OC being as stable as it is, why do you think my settings are resetting?


Seem like very solid settings so i'll assume your not a novice and have speeddtepping enabled. I honestly can't fully answer your question because you say you can run stable all day. It doesn't sound like a voltage issue, if it were you wouldn't be able to game and stress test. Your having a cold boot problem, you should try searching the forum for CMOS reset issues involving a cold boot. Thats as much help as I can give you with the information you have provided. Sorry if you can give more info such as... Is there a lesser O/C that is stable and doesn't cause this problem?


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyb*


strange, after I changed my power supply and video card my onboard lan died. oh well, I have a spare nic..but i'm still curious as to why it died..


Were you grounded when you changed them? If not static charges are a *****


----------



## cyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


Were you grounded when you changed them? If not static charges are a *****










yep..I wore an esd wrist strap during the entire process..


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyb* 
yep..I wore an esd wrist strap during the entire process..










You know this is a problem that has a million possible reasons why it happened. At this point i'd be thankfull I had an extra NIC, and the rest of my board was ok. I feel for ya man.... maybe it's time for an upgrade


----------



## Avacado

Cyb, did you fix your problem?


----------



## TwoDigitz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tmblackflag* 
Hello there, I'm doing an OC with the following hardware:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 2.0 (Latest Bios, F9)
E8400 C0 Stepping Revision 6
Corsair H50 Water Cooling
2x1gb G.Skill DDR2 PC6400

Here are my OC settings, stable in Prime95 , OCCT, and temps are nice and low.

4.0ghz (444x9)
1.45vcore in BIOS, 1.4 in CPU-Z
Memory running 888mhz, 5x5x5x15 @ 2.1v
Memory divider 2.0
+.1v FSB
+.1v NB
PCI Express 100 mhz

After i save the settings and reboot i get into windows with no issues. OC is stable for entire day usage, including gaming, stress testing etc. When i shut the computer down for the evening and reboot the following day i'll get the POST screen. The computer will when reboot midway through post and then reset all my OC settings. As soon as i re-apply the exact settings i can reboot into Windows with no issues whatsoever and am stable for the day.

With my OC being as stable as it is, why do you think my settings are resetting?


I had exact same problem with this board as did a number of other ppl and it seems to be a flaw in the board, possibly in the cmos or the lithium battery socket or even the bios chip. The board runs fine at default settings i take it ?
Some ppl were able to rma their boards with a bit of persuasion and a sympathetic ear from the supplier but not all will do that, and in your case it will be much too late for an rma.

I think if you root high and low you may find a work-around that works for some but we are talking a few years ago since i had to deal with this; i`d suggest upgrading and maybe keeping your DS3 for testing or maybe a budget build, or back up PC. I used mine to make a PC for my parents and they are well happy with it.


----------



## Gauvenator

So how does this board do with 45nm quads?? I've been wanting to upgrade to a quad, and I'm not sure if I should get a new mobo or not.


----------



## SgtSpike

Gauv... from what I hear, it's an OK board for 45nm quads. I think the biggest issue is the vdroop/vdrop, which is only exacerbated by running a quad. But I've had my Q6600 up to 3.8ghz on this board without a problem. As long as you're not looking for a world record overclock, I think you'll be fine with your current board.







You might just have to give it a little more voltage than you would on another board.


----------



## identitycrisis

Gauves question is also my question, PMed someone about a Q9550 for an upgrade to my rig, but I've always read that the p45 boards are definitely the way to go with the quads. If I need to buy a new motherboard, I might as well change platforms in my opinion though.

do the Q6600's OC differently than the Q9x00's? I have my e8400 at 4.0ghz, I would like to be at 3.8ghz for the quad at minimum, you guys think this is a possibility?


----------



## kludger

Having same problem here, my P35-DS3L worked fine for years then all of a sudden lately CMOS won't hold overclock settings consistently after hard boot sometimes (though it works fine at CPU default settings), when it gets into that mode the only thing that will fix it is CMOS reset or taking the battery out. I've already tried a new CMOS battery and it didn't fix it and making sure that there were no loose ground screws before I found this thread... oh well time to put this good ole MB out to pasture in the spare troubleshooting h/w pile, good excuse to upgrade to a new i7-920/LGA1366 mb combo which I will be doing next week...


----------



## murderbymodem

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...rclocking.html


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kludger*


Having same problem here, my P35-DS3L worked fine for years then all of a sudden lately CMOS won't hold overclock settings consistently after hard boot sometimes (though it works fine at CPU default settings), when it gets into that mode the only thing that will fix it is CMOS reset or taking the battery out. I've already tried a new CMOS battery and it didn't fix it and making sure that there were no loose ground screws before I found this thread... oh well time to put this good ole MB out to pasture in the spare troubleshooting h/w pile, good excuse to upgrade to a new i7-920/LGA1366 mb combo which I will be doing next week...


try updating the bios; it did the trick for me when it stopped setting the vcore... plus now ahci boottimes is significantly fastr


----------



## TrueNoob

OCn my friends q6600 and i when i change the voltagess in bios, once i reach windows the voltages drop and go back to stock. i think. no matter what i do in bios once im in windows the voltage says 1.28


----------



## kludger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gauvenator*


try updating the bios; it did the trick for me when it stopped setting the vcore... plus now ahci boottimes is significantly fastr


Cool thanks for the tip I will give that a try, have my new i7-920 now but it would still be great to get my old e8500 P35-ds3l back to a stable overclock.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrueNoob*


OCn my friends q6600 and i when i change the voltagess in bios, once i reach windows the voltages drop and go back to stock. i think. no matter what i do in bios once im in windows the voltage says 1.28


Seems to me like you have Speedstep enabled in your BIOS. You need to disable it, and you should be fine.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## EasyC

Great thread!

I've been reading through it learning a few things to get ready to try an OC. Very new to it all, but I'm just wondering should I flash my BIOS to version 9 to fix any potential issues, I read vdroop is one for example.If so should I use Q-Flash or that @BIOS thing?


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Picked up a Q9550 a couple of weeks ago. Put it in my P35-DS3L Rev. 1.0 (purchased July of 2007). Cleared bios (F9) prior to installing it after removing the E6420 to get a good start. Went through all of the normal steps to disable Speedstep, set PCI-E at 100 (also tried 99 and 101), etc. and began the misadventures in overclocking this thing.

No matter what voltages I use I seem to be hitting a wall at around 450MHz fsb. Since I know that the cpu is capable of 3.7GHz with the 8.5 multi I lowered the multi to 6 to take the cpu ceiling out of the equation but that didn't make any difference. Thinking it might be my Corsair PC2-6400 ram I replaced that with some G-Skill PC2-8500 which doesn't seem to make a darn bit of difference. It runs quite well at it's rated 1066MHz speed so lowering the ram multi to 2 puts it at an easy 900MHz at 450 so that isn't it either. No matter what I do I can't get it to run over 450MHz fsb. I tried 5MHz increases and it won't boot. I tried larger increases of 475 and 500MHz and no dice.

I've tried a different video card (an nVidia) with no change. I've tried the ram in different slots and tried with only one stick. I've tried three different power supplies. Nothing I do seems to make any difference.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get this board to run at the 500MHZ fsb speeds I see brandied about in this thread? I've only made it through about a third of it so far and still working my way through the rest.


For starters, your lucky you have made it to 450 fsb, 500 is down right godly if not impossible on this board. This board was not meant to handle that high of an fsb. 450 is a feat, and you should be thrilled.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Great thread!

I've been reading through it learning a few things to get ready to try an OC. Very new to it all, but I'm just wondering should I flash my BIOS to version 9 to fix any potential issues, I read vdroop is one for example.If so should I use Q-Flash or that @BIOS thing?


Either the Q-Flash, or @BIOS is fine, I used Q-Flash. Just curious, what BIOS Rev are you running right now? I run F7 BIOS and yes the Vdroop is bad, but I can run stable at 3.8ish and i'm happy with that.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
Either the Q-Flash, or @BIOS is fine, I used Q-Flash. Just curious, what BIOS Rev are you running right now? I run F7 BIOS and yes the Vdroop is bad, but I can run stable at 3.8ish and i'm happy with that.

I've got the rev 2.0 of the mobo which I think comes with F6 BIOS


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Picked up a Q9550 a couple of weeks ago. Put it in my P35-DS3L Rev. 1.0 (purchased July of 2007). Cleared bios (F9) prior to installing it after removing the E6420 to get a good start. Went through all of the normal steps to disable Speedstep, set PCI-E at 100 (also tried 99 and 101), etc. and began the misadventures in overclocking this thing.

No matter what voltages I use I seem to be hitting a wall at around 450MHz fsb. Since I know that the cpu is capable of 3.7GHz with the 8.5 multi I lowered the multi to 6 to take the cpu ceiling out of the equation but that didn't make any difference. Thinking it might be my Corsair PC2-6400 ram I replaced that with some G-Skill PC2-8500 which doesn't seem to make a darn bit of difference. It runs quite well at it's rated 1066MHz speed so lowering the ram multi to 2 puts it at an easy 900MHz at 450 so that isn't it either. No matter what I do I can't get it to run over 450MHz fsb. I tried 5MHz increases and it won't boot. I tried larger increases of 475 and 500MHz and no dice.

I've tried a different video card (an nVidia) with no change. I've tried the ram in different slots and tried with only one stick. I've tried three different power supplies. Nothing I do seems to make any difference.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get this board to run at the 500MHZ fsb speeds I see brandied about in this thread? I've only made it through about a third of it so far and still working my way through the rest.


Consider yourself lucky. My rev 1 board doesn't like to go above a 420 fsb without a considerable amount of more volts. Currently running 3.5ghz unvolting.

Search the pencil mod for this board. It cut my vdrop in half under load. That should help a little bit with overclocking.


----------



## 8080

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmblackflag*


Hello there, I'm doing an OC with the following hardware:

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 2.0 (Latest Bios, F9)
E8400 C0 Stepping Revision 6
Corsair H50 Water Cooling
2x1gb G.Skill DDR2 PC6400

Here are my OC settings, stable in Prime95 , OCCT, and temps are nice and low.

4.0ghz (444x9)
1.45vcore in BIOS, 1.4 in CPU-Z
Memory running 888mhz, 5x5x5x15 @ 2.1v
Memory divider 2.0
+.1v FSB
+.1v NB
PCI Express 100 mhz

After i save the settings and reboot i get into windows with no issues. OC is stable for entire day usage, including gaming, stress testing etc. When i shut the computer down for the evening and reboot the following day i'll get the POST screen. The computer will when reboot midway through post and then reset all my OC settings. As soon as i re-apply the exact settings i can reboot into Windows with no issues whatsoever and am stable for the day.

With my OC being as stable as it is, why do you think my settings are resetting?


tmblackflag - This is ANOTHER example of Gigabyte's bad engineering and design. I have 2 GA-P35-DS3L mobos, vintage 2007. If I raise the DDR2v to a higher level (1.8 to 2.1) in BIOS it takes a couple of minutes on a cold boot for the levels to raise up. You can see if this is your case by powering up and going into setup and monitor DDR2 volts in health monitor, they will gradually climb up to your setting (+ the coined "droop" in voltage). If your settings are relying on the added DDR2v to overclock, forget it until you have "idled" for a bit.

Add this to the CPU "droop" voltage and other experiances, Gigabyte's tech stinks. I just replaced a Intel E2180 with a new Intel E6500 on one mobo for Win 7 XP VT compatiblity, works fine. But then the fun starts with the uncertain Gigabyte mobo if I want to overclock. Get the graphite handy!


----------



## EasyC

Hi all.

Trying to get to a 400 FSB (8x multi) to get 3.2ghz, I'm currently at 8x380. But at 390 I can't load into windows. I upped the vcore a few times from the normal vcore (1.3v), to 1.31875v. I stopped there as I just wasn't sure if I should keep increasing it, should I keep going or is there something else I'm missing?


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## C-zom

My DS3L doesn't want to go above 380x8 at all without considerable voltage increases. Using Rev 2 and F9 bios. Running it on 1.31875v stable 24/7 at 380x8, only overvoltage is on the ddr2 to get it to work.









For stock TIM and NB/SB coolers is +0.2v on the GMCH and FSB safe or do I risk frying my board? That's what I need to do to get to 400x8 stable.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I had one of these and i have some older posts in this thread for the 'proof in numbers' thing. I had my ds3l to 490Mhz fsb with an e6550 folding 24/7 for a while. Here is where my problem came up. I replaced the 6550 with the Q9450 i have now. The ds3l just couldnt keep up in the voltage dept. I had to add way to much voltage for stability even at low overclocks. This was all done with the f9 bios. I ended up buying the ep45 i have now and that fixed mt voltage issue. With the dual core i though i had a great oc. I could never get to 500 mhz and for most things i ran at 480mhz. I wouldnt recommend this mb for a newer quad core. Stick to the ep45 and you will see a significant increase in your oc for sure. I run at 3.8 for durability concerns. Im sure i could get this chip to 4.0 no problrm on this mb.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## jcharlesr75

I got a great deal on the ram that i have. I have a 2 gig set of the same stuff on my old ds3l. Yes i still use the hell out of it. Its in my roomates comp with the E6550. Not oc'd this time, but still workin great. There is a quirk with the ep45 mobo's that i just live with cuz it doesnt effect the overall performace. It will post cycle over and over if i lose power and dont turn it off and reset it. Also it will post cycle once if i turn off the psu. Wierd problems, but overall kick-ass performance. Im sold on the brand totally. If you do decide on the ep45 line, i would get the ud3p or ud3r. I made the mistake of getting the l. The chipset coolers are bigger on the others, plus you get descent raid on the r.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## cory1234

I have the Rev 1 of this board and I have a couple of questions.

Does anyone know if replacing the northbridge heatsink with a p35 ds3r heatsink would improve overclocks? I have both boards but the ds3r is dead.

I am also considering placing a fan on the northbridge and/or southbridge. Would doing this improve how high I can take the fsb? Or is there no way to increase the fsb any farther without getting a new board>?


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasyC* 
Hi all.

Trying to get to a 400 FSB (8x multi) to get 3.2ghz, I'm currently at 8x380. But at 390 I can't load into windows. I upped the vcore a few times from the normal vcore (1.3v), to 1.31875v. I stopped there as I just wasn't sure if I should keep increasing it, should I keep going or is there something else I'm missing?

An update with this. I've upped the vcore quite a bit, it's at 1.4250v in BIOS but about 1.376 in CPU-Z, here's a pic:









I ran Prime95 overnight (large FFT test) and 1 of the workers failed at about 5hrs the rest were running when I stopped it at about 9 & 1/2 hrs. I noticed when I start it the vcore dips to 1.344v, I guess this is normal?

So basically I'm wondering do I need to increase it even more to get it stable? I feel like I've given it plenty of juice, what do you chaps think?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EasyC* 
An update with this. I've upped the vcore quite a bit, it's at 1.4250v in BIOS but about 1.376 in CPU-Z, here's a pic:









I ran Prime95 overnight (large FFT test) and 1 of the workers failed at about 5hrs the rest were running when I stopped it at about 9 & 1/2 hrs. I noticed when I start it the vcore dips to 1.344v, I guess this is normal?

So basically I'm wondering do I need to increase it even more to get it stable? I feel like I've given it plenty of juice, what do you chaps think?

I would try running the small fft test and the blend test.
What are your other settings at? Do you have your ram running at their recommend settings? Do you have the ram divider set?

Have you messed with the FSB and GMCH settings? For my q6600 b3 I didn't have to touch those for 3ghz but you might want to try +.1, and then +.2, lower your vcore it is way too high.

To fix your v droop check out this thread: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=558347

It cut my v-droop in half.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cory1234* 
I would try running the small fft test and the blend test.
What are your other settings at? Do you have your ram running at their recommend settings? Do you have the ram divider set?

Have you messed with the FSB and GMCH settings? For my q6600 b3 I didn't have to touch those for 3ghz but you might want to try +.1, and then +.2, lower your vcore it is way too high.

To fix your v droop check out this thread: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=558347

It cut my v-droop in half.

I took some pics of my BIOS for you. I'll give the small fft and blend test a go tonight. The FSB & GMCH settings I didn't touch, but I could try give them both an increase if that will help.

I've heard about that pencil mod and did look into it a bit, but I'm pretty apprehensive when it comes to those things. I seem to have a bad history of touching things and then they don't work.


----------



## Mikecdm

When I had this mb and a Q6600, to run at 3.6ghz, I needed to max the FSB and MCH voltage. I believe it's +3 on both of those options. If i lowered the multi to 8x and tried 400fsb, I still needed the same settings.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


When I had this mb and a Q6600, to run at 3.6ghz, I needed to max the FSB and MCH voltage. I believe it's +3 on both of those options. If i lowered the multi to 8x and tried 400fsb, I still needed the same settings.


Hmm I see, I'll try upping them +1 and run prime.


----------



## cory1234

Easyc turn down the memory from "turbo" to "standard" that should make a difference.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


Easyc turn down the memory from "turbo" to "standard" that should make a difference.


Will do, must have missed reading about changing that. Not too sure what it does, but anyway. I ran Prime last night (small fft test) I hadn't changed turbo to standard but all the workers were still going when I stopped it at 9hrs 40 min, I guess upping the FSB and GMCH +1 helped









I'll run a blend test while I'm at work with turbo changed to standard.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Will do, must have missed reading about changing that. Not too sure what it does, but anyway. I ran Prime last night (small fft test) I hadn't changed turbo to standard but all the workers were still going when I stopped it at 9hrs 40 min, I guess upping the FSB and GMCH +1 helped









I'll run a blend test while I'm at work with turbo changed to standard.


Blend test ran fine for 7hrs. I guess now I'll try backing off my vcore a bit and get my FSB to 400.


----------



## EasyC

Well I seem to be stable at 380 FSB, but at 390....its unstable again. Not sure if upping the vcore will help anymore, would giving the DDR2 OverVoltage +1 help? I was hoping having the GMCH and FSB +1 would have gotten me to 400 FSB, but it wasn't to be


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Well I seem to be stable at 380 FSB, but at 390....its unstable again. Not sure if upping the vcore will help anymore, would giving the DDR2 OverVoltage +1 help? I was hoping having the GMCH and FSB +1 would have gotten me to 400 FSB, but it wasn't to be










Is your ram rated for 2.1v? If so you want to put +3 on your ram.
For 3.6ghz your probably going to need +3 on both the fsb, and gmch.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Well I seem to be stable at 380 FSB, but at 390....its unstable again. Not sure if upping the vcore will help anymore, would giving the DDR2 OverVoltage +1 help? I was hoping having the GMCH and FSB +1 would have gotten me to 400 FSB, but it wasn't to be










There is a vdroop on the ram side of these mb's too. What i did was to set the mem volts, reboot and check the actual mem voltage in the bios hardware monitor. If it was low(and it was), i would just up it a bit more to get the desired volts. This was for the super talent ram that i use, corsair may be different. I had to add .6 to my ram to get it right, and it didnt hurt anything. Also you might want to add a bit more vcore and try to boot at a higher frequency. Sometimes the 'walls' are just in a certain fsb range. I tried the pencil mod and got nothing from it except a mb full of graphite dust. You might have to get really close to your max vcore to achieve a higher overclock.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cory1234* 
Is your ram rated for 2.1v? If so you want to put +3 on your ram.
For 3.6ghz your probably going to need +3 on both the fsb, and gmch.

Yep it's rated for 2.1v, but I'm only trying to get to 3.2ghz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If you have the C4 version of Corsair ram it REQUIRES 2.1vcore to run at 4-4-4 timings. If you haven't upped the vcore to +3 yet you are seriously undervolting that ram and it will NEVER run at it's rated timings at it's rated speed without it.

Yeah it's Cas 4, but my timings running at 5-5-5-18. I should have changed that in my sig, I haven't tried tightening them to their "tested latency (4-4-4-12)."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
There is a vdroop on the ram side of these mb's too. What i did was to set the mem volts, reboot and check the actual mem voltage in the bios hardware monitor. If it was low(and it was), i would just up it a bit more to get the desired volts. This was for the super talent ram that i use, corsair may be different. I had to add .6 to my ram to get it right, and it didnt hurt anything. Also you might want to add a bit more vcore and try to boot at a higher frequency. Sometimes the 'walls' are just in a certain fsb range. I tried the pencil mod and got nothing from it except a mb full of graphite dust. You might have to get really close to your max vcore to achieve a higher overclock.

I could try a slightly higher vcore but it's starting to get towards the temp boundaries of the Q6600 (65c during prime).


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## Brandon1337

I've been wanting to get to 3.4Ghz and I am at 3.2 with just my vcore @ 1.4v - 420x8.

I'm not sure what else to do, I up'd my NB Voltage to +1 and it wouldn't post and then tried +2 and wouldn't post. and plus I gave the fsb voltage +1 and it still wouldn't post.

I'm not sure what else I can do, I haven't even tried messing with the Memory if that's my problem.


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## Brandon1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


What speed is your memory spec'd to run at and what speed is it actually running at?


Well I have it set to auto, I'm not sure what its rated for but I think its running at 800mhz.

btw http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-099-_-Product


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## Brandon1337

Alright I set it to 2.0


----------



## PapaSmurf

--


----------



## Brandon1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Now see what it will OC to. Use CPU-Z to see what speed your memory is clocked to then adjust the mem multi to get as close to 800 as possible after you find out where the system tops out.


I think my system is going to top out to 3.0 because 3.2 gives me a bsod even with 1.4 volts.


----------



## mighty_falcon

I was having issues getting a stable 3.4 as well. Try raising the volate on the FSB, mine right now is at .3


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brandon1337*


I think my system is going to top out to 3.0 because 3.2 gives me a bsod even with 1.4 volts.


If your topping out at 3.0, it's not the MOBO. What voltage are you at when in windows idle, and what happens when you stress? this can be seen by leaving CPU-Z open.

Food for thought. I have to run my Q6600 at 1.575 set in BIOS to handle the Vdroop.


----------



## Ragsters

Can anyone give me their bios settings with this board, Corsair 1066 ram and an e8400? I have a friend who is trying to get his chip to 4.0ghz.


----------



## EasyC

Well I give up....getting to 3.2ghz ain't going to happen. At 390 FSB I've given the FSB & GMCH +2, my vcore 1.45 and even with the droop it's still about 1.4 in cpuz. I ran prime for 8hrs and it was fine but playing BC2, my system will freeze up and at random times, could play it for an hr....then maybe for 20 min and it freezes. Thanks for the people that helped me anyway


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*


Well I give up....getting to 3.2ghz ain't going to happen. At 390 FSB I've given the FSB & GMCH +2, my vcore 1.45 and even with the droop it's still about 1.4 in cpuz. I ran prime for 8hrs and it was fine but playing BC2, my system will freeze up and at random times, could play it for an hr....then maybe for 20 min and it freezes. Thanks for the people that helped me anyway











Easy, I made a video a long time ago with this board and the Q6600. Since we have similar computer specs this might help you out.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...hp/photo/14191


----------



## Greensystemsgo

gonna try and start overclockn' my e6300 conroe 1.87ghz chip. hopin for maybe 2.4 on budget hsf.


----------



## dragonisko

Hello,

I have problem with oc my e8400, cant make it grow even for 10mhz,cuz if i will cpu host clock control (FSB) enable and save, in post screen i got another rebot and getting cpu host clock desabled automaticly, anyone had same problem or someone know how to solve it ?

P35-DS3L
E8400
Radeon 4890
3gb rams 667
tagan 600w

pls any advice...


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
gonna try and start overclockn' my e6300 conroe 1.87ghz chip. hopin for maybe 2.4 on budget hsf.


Let us know if you need any help


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragonisko* 
Hello,

I have problem with oc my e8400, cant make it grow even for 10mhz,cuz if i will cpu host clock control (FSB) enable and save, in post screen i got another rebot and getting cpu host clock desabled automaticly, anyone had same problem or someone know how to solve it ?

P35-DS3L
E8400
Radeon 4890
3gb rams 667
tagan 600w

pls any advice...


You need to be more specific.... What settings are you trying to run?


----------



## dragonisko

default fsb is 333, if i set fsb enabled, and it stay at 333, after save and rebot FSB getting disable automaticly, just cant do anythink with fsb


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
Let us know if you need any help









My ram is holding me back now. OEM HP 667mhz is currently overclocked to 8xxmhz something. gotta admit its not bad for this ram.

Gonna buy some better ram before continuing as i had to pull the dual 533mhz ram just to oc to 2.4ghz. Hoping for 3.0 stable once i get a megahalem for my q6600 and stick its rosewill on the E6300.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragonisko* 
Hello,

I have problem with oc my e8400, cant make it grow even for 10mhz,cuz if i will cpu host clock control (FSB) enable and save, in post screen i got another rebot and getting cpu host clock desabled automaticly, anyone had same problem or someone know how to solve it ?

P35-DS3L
E8400
Radeon 4890
3gb rams 667
tagan 600w

pls any advice...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragonisko* 
default fsb is 333, if i set fsb enabled, and it stay at 333, after save and rebot FSB getting disable automaticly, just cant do anythink with fsb

Which ram 667 or 1066?
For 3.6
FSB 400

You have to save your settings to bios and name it.
Have a look here:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mai...l_6.html#sect0


----------



## dragonisko

1066, set 400 fsb, saved and named it, at the moment no reset, but cant get it stable
SPD - 2.0
vcore - 1.2685
ram - +0.2
fsb - +0.1
(G)MCH - +0.1


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
My ram is holding me back now. OEM HP 667mhz is currently overclocked to 8xxmhz something. gotta admit its not bad for this ram.

Gonna buy some better ram before continuing as i had to pull the dual 533mhz ram just to oc to 2.4ghz. Hoping for 3.0 stable once i get a megahalem for my q6600 and stick its rosewill on the E6300.

Are you running a 2x Multiplier on your RAM? If not, you should be... At 2x you can get 333FSB which is 3GHZ without over clocking your RAM. Your looking for a 1:1 ratio with your ram. 333 will give you that and get you 3GHz.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragonisko* 
1066, set 400 fsb, saved and named it, at the moment no reset, but cant get it stable
SPD - 2.0
vcore - 1.2685
ram - +0.2
fsb - +0.1
(G)MCH - +0.1


Your RAM can handle a lot more, try upping your FSB and dropping your multiplier. and 0.3 on your RAM = 2.1V


----------



## dragonisko

SPD - 2.5
vcore - 1.28
ram - +0.2
fsb - +0.2
(G)MCH - +0.1

at last stable, nut im confused about vcore, it isnt to high ? setting in bios are coorctly, means is 1.28 is 1.28 or maybe that board undervolt


----------



## one-shot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragonisko*


SPD - 2.5
vcore - 1.28
ram - +0.2
fsb - +0.2
(G)MCH - +0.1

at last stable, nut im confused about vcore, it isnt to high ? setting in bios are coorctly, means is 1.28 is 1.28 or maybe that board undervolt


1.28V is fine. I think the max is 1.375V or around there for 45nm Wolfdale. You're fine. I hate the same board for my E6750. It's a great board. I even did the pencil mod, which made a big difference with higher voltages.


----------



## dalephill2

hey guys I have this same board the gigabyte GA-p35-ds3l and have a E4600 chip, I've been trying to get over 3.2 and am having a difficult time getting it higher, I've done the usual thats asked here pci=100 auto on the vga, i can actually get it to boot up under win7 at 3.4 on stock v-core but is unstable, I cannot seem to raise the core voltage for some reason, what settings are you all using on the e4600 , I have ozc ddr26400, the nvidia geforce 9600 gt, and the zulman fan 9500I think, am I trying to get to much out of this chip????
any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragonisko*


SPD - 2.5
vcore - 1.28
ram - +0.2
fsb - +0.2
(G)MCH - +0.1

at last stable, nut im confused about vcore, it isnt to high ? setting in bios are coorctly, means is 1.28 is 1.28 or maybe that board undervolt


It's called Vdroop, and this board is notorious for it. Check your CPU-Z Vcore as to what you set it in BIOS.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dalephill2*


hey guys I have this same board the gigabyte GA-p35-ds3l and have a E4600 chip, I've been trying to get over 3.2 and am having a difficult time getting it higher, I've done the usual thats asked here pci=100 auto on the vga, i can actually get it to boot up under win7 at 3.4 on stock v-core but is unstable, I cannot seem to raise the core voltage for some reason, what settings are you all using on the e4600 , I have ozc ddr26400, the nvidia geforce 9600 gt, and the zulman fan 9500I think, am I trying to get to much out of this chip????
any help is appreciated. thanks



What do you mean by "I can't seem to raise the Vcore"? When in BIOS you are hitting Alt+F1 to enable the expanded O/C Menu?


----------



## dalephill2

if you ,mean the bios menu yeah I can get to it no problem, once in the OCmenu I'll take it off auto to manual and proceed to try and raise it and it just resets itself when it tries to boot up. if thats ur question, any other info you need or pics just let me know thanks


----------



## zero0zero0

Did you press F10 to save and quit?


----------



## dragonisko

Quote:



It's called Vdroop, and this board is notorious for it. Check your CPU-Z Vcore as to what you set it in BIOS.


in cpu-z
energy save is 1.232
normal 1.248

in bios i have 1.28, so bios or the cpu-z showing correctly ?


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragonisko*


in cpu-z
energy save is 1.232
normal 1.248

in bios i have 1.28, so bios or the cpu-z showing correctly ?



Yea, unfortunately CPU-Z is correct, and you have found your problem... You have a Vdroop of 0.048, which is severe, and will definately hinder your O/C abilities. Also make sure that you have speedstep disabled in BIOS







your on the right track. Try to find out what your max Vcore is for your chip, that will give us a ceiling on how far we can go.


----------



## ChicAgoHawk

I'm curious if anyone has been able to get a Q9550 above 3.4GHz on this board at all. Max I've been able to hit was 3.4


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChicAgoHawk*


I'm curious if anyone has been able to get a Q9550 above 3.4GHz on this board at all. Max I've been able to hit was 3.4


i see you have 6 gig in your signature. does this mean 2x2gb, and 2x1gb? or 2x2gb, and 1x2gb? It depends on what channels your running the ram in. is it truly all 800mhz? what timings are they set to? what voltage? what voltage did you have cpu to?


----------



## ChicAgoHawk

My Q9550 is at 1.3625V according to BIOS...1.312V according to CPUZ at 3.4GHz. I tried 1.4V highest according to BIOS for 3.7GHz...even 3.6

My RAM is 2x2 and 1x2 and here they are according to CPUZ:


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChicAgoHawk*


My Q9550 is at 1.3625V according to BIOS...1.312V according to CPUZ at 3.4GHz. I tried 1.4V highest according to BIOS for 3.7GHz...even 3.6

My RAM is 2x2 and 1x2 and here they are according to CPUZ:















































well then the few things i can think of, provided you did the right thing in keeping the ram dual channel, is ram timings, ram voltages, and other misc. cpu settings.


----------



## Avacado

Exactly, note that +3 RAM voltage on this board is 2.1v. Try loosening your timings like green said. I also know from experience that this board does not do well with all RAM slots occupied. Try pulling out your x1 sticks and run your 2x in dual channel mode. Lastly if you can get 3.6GHz stable, that is very very good for this board. It takes an extremely lucky person with a good CPU with a low VID to hit above 4GHz. This board just wasn't cut out to run 4GHz. I'd be happy with 3.4/3.6.


----------



## soloman02

Does anyone know of a good aftermarket heatsink for the southbridge? I currently have a Q6600 @ 400x8. In order to be stable in games, I need to set my MCH to +0.3, my FSB to +0.2 and my vcore to 1.375 (1.328 after vdroop). As a result of this my southbridge gets really hot. So hot I cannot keep my finger on it for more than 5 seconds while playing a game (BF:BC2). My northbridge used to get real hot but I solved that by adding some AS5 and a Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX (which barely fit BTW, it almost touches the GFX card).

I replaced the crap thermal pad on the SB with AS5 and it still gets too hot to touch. I bought an Enzotech SLF-1 but it doesn't fit since the holes are so far apart ( it is universal) that several capacitors get in the way. I measured the clearance between the chip and my gfx card and I have 17mm of vertical space. Not a lot of room.

I added a picture of my SB and NB. As you can see, my SB is almost completely covered by the stock cooler which severely restricts airflow from my side case fans on my CM690.

I tried the HR-05 and it almost fits. The problem is that the retention mechanism is too tall and the stock cooler of the 275 gets in the way.

I asked thermalright if the HR-05 would fit the SB and NB. I even gave some pics. Here is what they said:

Quote:

Dear Soloman02,

Thanks for your information and clear pictures, the HR-05 SLI/IFX is good for both the NB and SB, the L shape design can help you to prevent interference.
The HR-05 SLI works in the same way but I am afraid this model is somewhat old and might not available in the market, so we would recommend the HR-05 SLI/IFX.

Best Regards,
Armand Cheng
Lea-Min Tech., Co., LTd.
(Thermalright, Taiwan)
They were wrong about the HR-05 fitting the SB with a stock nvidia cooler. If I had aftermarket VGA cooling, it might have fit.

So what HSF have people used for the SB?

edit:

I forgot to mention my CPU temps never hit 60C as reported by the gigabyte easy tune 5 software.

Edit2:
I shouldn't post stuff too late, I forgot the pic!


----------



## Wazoot

Trying to OC my son's rig that has an e5200. I can take it to 3.2GHz no problem. Temps stay in upper 50's to low 60's(depending on ambient) and will run stable under Prime95 small FTT's for hours. When it is shut off at night and turn it back on the next day reverts back to stock. I Don't know what is going on or how to rectify the situation. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wazoot* 
Trying to OC my son's rig that has an e5200. I can take it to 3.2GHz no problem. Temps stay in upper 50's to low 60's(depending on ambient) and will run stable under Prime95 small FTT's for hours. When it is shut off at night and turn it back on the next day reverts back to stock. I Don't know what is going on or how to rectify the situation. Any help is appreciated.

Try replacing the CMOS battery, it could be losing it's charge and thus resetting your BIOS changes. Make sure you have speedstep disabled.


----------



## sicarii

may i join the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1183061

Gigabyte P35-DS3L / Q6600 2.4Ghz @ 3.6Ghz


----------



## Avacado

1.456 Volts, not bad, i'm sure thats your suicide, as this board is very shakey over 400MHz bus speed. If thats stable, then you really don't need to join this thread because you have obtained a phenominal O/C as it is. Good luck


----------



## sicarii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


1.456 Volts, not bad, i'm sure thats your suicide, as this board is very shakey over 400MHz bus speed. If thats stable, then you really don't need to join this thread because you have obtained a phenominal O/C as it is. Good luck










it is shakey. i had to increase the pci-frequency to 115Mhz just to get 400Mhz bus speed. i actually backed down to 3.4ghz. 3.6ghz will run fine in 3dmark but crashes in OCCT









cpu voltage is actually set to 1.53 in the BIOS. annoying vdroop.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


it is shakey. i had to increase the pci-frequency to 115Mhz just to get 400Mhz bus speed. i actually backed down to 3.4ghz. 3.6ghz will run fine in 3dmark but crashes in OCCT









cpu voltage is actually set to 1.53 in the BIOS. annoying vdroop.


Understandable. I never had the gusto to increase my PCI freq because I didn't want to fry my components, but ahh well. I can hit 3.6 as well, but i'm comfortable at 3.24


----------



## manooti

followed this guide as well as the others and it has done my baby well









had a minor set back when i was at 2.8ghz but i fixed that with upping the mch and fsb and a little tweaking with the ram timings and voltage.

right now i am on the computer i am stress testing with occt, [email protected] 430fsb vcore at 1.37 (conroe chip). 
max temp has been 58 degrees on a crappy cooler and min temps between 29-35 depending on clock speed. 35 has been the minimum for me when i hit 3.01ghz.

im hoping it stays this stable at this speed and wont go higher than the 58 degree mark. im an hour into the test so shes looking good









waiting on a xigmatek dark knight and mushkin 1066 ram to get me way over 3ghz... hopefully.

this board is awesome. next after this is ocing my e8400 with the ga-ep45-ud3p. good times


----------



## Erick Silver

NOTE: I have posted this in the General Intel Mobo Forums as well but I thought maybe I can get more specific help here.

So I just got the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L Mobo today. I took out my crappy, fried out Biostar and proceeded to install the Gigabyte after reading the book. 
Standoffs installed - Check
Motherboard installed with paper washers on screws for insulating - Check 
CPU - Check
TIM - Check
Xiggy Dark Knight firmly attached - Check
4 Pin Power - Check
SATA cables connected for 2 HDD and 1 DVD Drive - Check
Power to all drives - Check
24 pin connected - Check
Front Panel connectors - Check
GPU secured in PCI-E slot - Check
Sound Card Secured - Check
Memory Installed Firmly - Check

Begin Power up. Oh look! Gigabyle loading screen. Wait for Windows. Wait Wait Wait Hmm still waiting. OK Power down. Read Book again. Put in Gigabyte Disk. POST. No Boot MGR Found. Huh? Hmm well I wanna start with a fresh Windows Install. Put in Windows Disk. Restart computer. Windiwsfiles Loading. BSOD!!! AW crap! Restart comuter. No Video signal. restart again. No video signal. Clear CMOS. Restart Computer. No Video signal.

What am I doing wrong? Did I miss something? I have double and triple checked everything. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## cool_denz

My computer is 6hrs prime 95 stable Blend/Small FTT for 2 years on my old E2180. Worked perfectly in games and everything. I just upgraded to a Q8400. All Specs on sig rig is the same. This is my 2nd Processor to overclock









I noticed Quads are harder to Overclock and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tools Used:
CoreTemp v0.99.5 64bit
CPUID Hardware Monitor v1.16 64bit
Prime95 v25.9 64bit

Constants:
C1E,TM2,EIST - Disabled
Core Temp CPU VID - 1.2875

Robust Graphics Booster - Auto
CPU Clock Ratio - 8x
PCI Express Frequency - 100
CIA 2 - Disabled
Performance Enhance - Standard
Memory Timings - Auto (which sets at stock: 6-6-6-18)
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) - 2.00 (1:1)

Test 1:

375 x 8

DDR2 OverVoltage Control - Normal
PCI-E OverVoltage Control - Normal
FSB OverVoltage Control - Normal
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control - Normal
CPU Voltage Control - Normal

Result: Windows Hanged after 5mins Prime 95 Blend

Test 2:

385 x 8

DDR2 OverVoltage Control - Normal
PCI-E OverVoltage Control - Normal
FSB OverVoltage Control - Normal
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control - Normal
CPU Voltage Control - 1.3000

Result: Windows Hanged after 8mins Prime 95 Blend

This setting is where I got stuck the longest, I got a FSB wall at 385. This is where I started playing with voltages

I put in the max intel spec vCore of 1.3625, Increased voltages of DDR2, FSB and (G)MCH to +.1 and tried PCI-E freq of 101, still won't post from 385 to 400.Tried 385 to 390. No go.

What fixed my OC is I increased it by 1 to 386, Lol, that fixed it, then by 2's then a big jump from 390 to 400. And put +.1 to FSB volt.

I noticed the board also doesn't like increasing voltages of DDR2 and (G)MCH. My Value Ram is rated at 1.8 +/- .1 lol, but it did worked perfectly on stock when I overclocked my dual core.

Test 3:

This is my most stable settings so far:

400 x 8

DDR2 OverVoltage Control - Normal
PCI-E OverVoltage Control - Normal
FSB OverVoltage Control - +.1
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control - Normal
CPU Voltage Control - 1.3125

CPUZ Idle: 1.264
CPUZ Load: 1.232

Temps:

Ambient: 30-35C (yes it's hot here)
System or NB temp: 46
Idle: 41 38 39 39
Load: 67 61 63 64

Result and Theories:
1) Prime 95 stable for 1hr Small FFT, Large FFT, Blend.

2) Windows 7 boot problems. Sometimes it boots, sometimes it doesn't. Usually the first cold boot will not load Windows 7 but upon 1 or 2 restarts it will load.

3) I got a Pagefile blue screen once and upon reboot it runned a chkdsk

4) Could it be Memory? Sometimes Hangs on just Firefox while Prime Blend or Large FTT is running at the background (Note: 30-40 tabs). Windows Gadget shows im using up 70% memory.

Note: lol! I just logged in to OCN and was about to post this, I am not doing any Prime at the moment. And it just hanged on Firefox with 40tabs after a few minutes.

I noticed a DDR voltage drop between my old E2180 and Q8400 on Blend.

CPUID Hardware Monitor v1.16
E2180 - Min: 1.82 Max: 1.87
Q8400 - Min: 1.79 Max: 1.86

5) Could't it be the PCIE freq? Should I set it on Auto? I tried 101 no difference. I'm using a USB WIFI adapter that connects to my router. I also noticed it did hanged just by opening disk cleanup lol.


----------



## manooti

got my xiggy installed and running at 3.4Ghz on e6300 at 33 idle 56 load temp running prime 95









Cool_denz, id try upping the vcore and see if it becomes more and more stable. if it starts gaining stability then its the vcore. if it doesnt help at all then its probably the ram. i think 1.45 is max voltage from intel. i wouldnt go over 1.4 but dont jump it straight to 1.4 lol. gotta compensate for vdroop

my 6300 is at 1.4 and stable. 
also, i got my fsb +.1v, mch +.1v and ddr2 at +.3v(ram is 555-15 1066 rated at 2.0 to 2.1)


----------



## Erick Silver

Soooo. No one can help me? Damn it I have taken it apart and put it all back together twice now.

I did get a black screen with a cursor at one point. Restarted the computer then got nothing. I dunno whats wrong with this


----------



## PapaSmurf

Strip the system down to just 1 stick of ram in the slot closest to the cpu, the cpu and hsf, the vid card, and the psu. Take EVERYTHING else out.

With the PSU disconnected and the cmos battery out, press and hold the power on button for a minimum of 30 seconds. Now plug the psu back in and try again with the cmos battery still out.

If that doesn't help you need to try a different vid card.

After that I would be taking the mobo out of the case and trying it on a bench to make sure nothing is shorting out. I ALWAYS run a new mobo outside of a case for at least a week to make sure everything is working correctly prior to installing it in a case.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well I have done everything I can but one thing. When I recieved the package from the USPS there was considerable damage to the outer packaging. Damage to the motherboard box as well. I have taken pictures and will be sending them to the USPS with a claim againts them and I will be posting them here as well. I am now down for gods know how long as yet another RMA goes to Gigabyte.


----------



## Erick Silver

I posted these same pics in the Rants and Raves Thread section as well. I know that you think the shipper should have shipped in a box. He was assured that the padded envelope would be more than suffiecient and less expensive than a box. Just to be sure "Fragile" was marked in several places on the outside. I was hoping that the Motherboard did not suffer any damage. But with it not working apparently it did. Working with the seller to get it resolved.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Most of the motherboards I have purchased have been shipped inside of the standard FedEx or Priority Mail box like this. No extra packaging or insulation, just slipped in the outer box. I've never had any of them damaged during shipping.

I would definitely consider that shipping damage and never would have accepted it in that condition.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I posted these same pics in the Rants and Raves Thread section as well. I know that you think the shipper should have shipped in a box. He was assured that the padded envelope would be more than suffiecient and less expensive than a box. Just to be sure "Fragile" was marked in several places on the outside. I was hoping that the Motherboard did not suffer any damage. But with it not working apparently it did. Working with the seller to get it resolved.



That is definately going postal... I'm sure we could have soothed your ruffled feathers had we known this in the begining. File your claim, get a new board.


----------



## Erick Silver

Getting a new board. Can't wait to do my first OC. Been reading like crazy every bit of info I can get my hands on on the forum.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Getting a new board. Can't wait to do my first OC. Been reading like crazy every bit of info I can get my hands on on the forum.


Just keep these few things in mind.

#1 issue is VDROOP on this board.
#2 Getting the FSB passed 400MHz is tough, possible remedy through BIOS revisions (I Run 7).
#3 When you finally hit your wall (And you will) and have tried everything +? to MCH, +? to FSB, and your temps are adequate, try increasing your PCIE Freq to 110 (If your bold enough).

I don't know a lot about your chip, but I know almost everything about this board, let us know if you have any issues. GL


----------



## joarangoe

Hello guys. First post here but I've been looking the thread for a while since I also own this board.

First Let me start with the E7200 i first bought with this board. I managed to crank this little buddy up to 400Mhz * 9.5 (3.8Ghz) with 1.38 Vcore, +0.1 FSB and MCH. Temps where a little high reaching 70+c with an AC Freezer 7 on Occt, after about a year, had to go back a little to 390mhz to be stable (electromigration kicking in). Never had a problem with the board.

Now, a little new toy came on the mail yesterday. Bought a slightly used Xeon X3360 from Ebay (E0 stepping) to add a little kick to my aging rig







. After a little messign aroud this is what i've obtained so far (Occt stable 14h):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I gues not to bad for this board on a Quad huh? I know the cpu can go higher, I just barely touched the vcore to get it on this speed (stock 1.287, bios 1.312). All I did was compensate for the Vdoop of the board. Currently the board is at 440mz with +0.2FSB and MCH. Raising to +.03 does not provide much of a gain (5 mhz at most). Still a great result for what Ive read on the thread.

Chip is running wonderfull right now. Nice bump in FPS on BFBC2 movig from a dual core (35-50 to 50-70), this was the main reason for the upgrade.

Anyway, thanks to anyone who has shared his knowledge and tips on this board.

Greetings from Colombia,
joarangoe


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's probably close to the max you will get out of it on that board as it tends to top out around 440 to 450 fsb. On a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R or UD3P you could get 4.0 to 4.3GHz out of it with decent cooling. I ran into the same limitation with my P35-DS3L and Q9550 (essentially the same cpu as your X3360). Topped out at 445FSB on the P35 and now running 4.2GHz on the P45.

But let me also say nice job. You are going to love that new processor. That Quad will be quite a performance boost.


----------



## edivandragan

please , can somebody tell me how to set this motherboard's memory to work on 1066mhz becouse i have kingston hyperx 1066 now working on 800mhz ...


----------



## PapaSmurf

You have to change the System Memory Multiplier in the M.I.T section of the bios to get it as close to 1066 as possible. You have to hit the Control + F1 keys while in the main bios window to show the advanced M.I.T settings.


----------



## edivandragan

i know that 
but how to overclock to get 1066 ?
when I set there to 1066mhz bios crash several times and than load previous safe bios ...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you read the very first post in this thread and follow the instructions there? If not, start there. If you post back please provide a full listing of your M.I.T settings so we have some idea of where you are now. It's a lot easier to tell you what to change that way.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edivandragan* 
i know that
but how to overclock to get 1066 ?
when I set there to 1066mhz bios crash several times and than load previous safe bios ...

Your either A. Trying to O/C your CPU that high, B. Not giving your RAM enough voltage, C. Like smurf said, you haven't given us much to work with....


----------



## joarangoe

As Avacado said, maybe u'r no pushing enough voltage to the ram. According to Kingston website your's should be one of the following:

Quote:

KHX8500D2/512 512MB DDR2 1066MHz Non-ECC CL5 5-5-5-152.2V
KHX8500D2/1G1GB DDR2 1066MHz Non-ECC CL55-5-5-152.2V
KHX8500D2/2G2GB DDR2 1066MHz Non-ECC CL55-5-5-152.2-2.3V
This board's ram default voltage is 1.8v, so you should set your voltage to +0.4 or even +0.5 to be stable at that speed.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I have installed the Mobo in my sig and all is working well....except the 3rd HDD I have installed(1x80gb which I want for my OS, 1x250gb and 1x320gb) Its not showing me the 80gb in my "Computer > Hard Drives Area" Also for some reason my USB Keyboard is not reading properley as well. Should I update my bios?


----------



## PapaSmurf

First thing to do is go into the bios and load setup defaults, then save and exit. Now go back into the bios and see if all of your hard drives are recognized there. If not, hook whichever hard drives aren't showing up to another system to verify that they are working properly.

If it works on another system but not on the DS3L try it with ONLY that drive hooked up to see if it is detected.

As far as the USB keyboard goes, I have no idea. I don't use USB keyboards as they aren't reliable enough. There is a reason that motherboards have a PS/2 Keyboard and Mouse ports on them even now and that is they work like they are supposed to.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK I have installed the Mobo in my sig and all is working well....except the 3rd HDD I have installed(1x80gb which I want for my OS, 1x250gb and 1x320gb) Its not showing me the 80gb in my "Computer > Hard Drives Area" Also for some reason my USB Keyboard is not reading properley as well. Should I update my bios?


you may need to assign a new drive letter for it in disk management (this is common in windows 7)...right click on computer then click manage then disk management, once there hopefully you will see your 80GB drive, right click on it then assign a new drive letter


----------



## xcyper33

How do I get a perfect fsb:dram ratio on this board?

I have 4GB DDR2 and E2200 2.2GHz Dual core CPU


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xcyper33*


How do I get a perfect fsb:dram ratio on this board?

I have 4GB DDR2 and E2200 2.2GHz Dual core CPU


Depends on what speed the ram is and what fsb speed you are running at. Basically when you FIRST enter the bios you hit the Control and F1 key to unlock all of the extra MB Inteligent Tweaker (MIT) settings. Now go into MIT and scroll down to System Memory Multipler and adjust this to achieve the correct Ram speed. On my P35-DS3L running a Q6600 with DDR2-800MHz ram I have the FSB set to 333 and the memory multiplier set to 2.40 to run it at it's rated 800. Once you get in there you'll figure out what to set yours to achieve the correct speed.


----------



## xcyper33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Depends on what speed the ram is and what fsb speed you are running at. Basically when you FIRST enter the bios you hit the Control and F1 key to unlock all of the extra MB Inteligent Tweaker (MIT) settings. Now go into MIT and scroll down to System Memory Multipler and adjust this to achieve the correct Ram speed. On my P35-DS3L running a Q6600 with DDR2-800MHz ram I have the FSB set to 333 and the memory multiplier set to 2.40 to run it at it's rated 800. Once you get in there you'll figure out what to set yours to achieve the correct speed.


Thank you, this solved my problem!

Now to tackle the next one: It seems like my mobo can only be stable with 2.66GHz, whenever I try to make the push to 3.00GHz I get BSOD if I run a game on my computer.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Then you'll need to tweak the voltages, vcore, mch, fsb, etc. It's a matter of trial and error to find what is needed to run at various speeds. It also depends on what cpu cooler you have. The stock one isn't that good for much of an overclock for the most part. What are you running in yours?

I recommend going into your User CP here, scroll down to Add System, then completely fill out your system specs in as much detail as possible (you can see what it looks like at the bottom of my posts). What you have so far doesn't really tell us much as there are so many variables that could be affecting this. Your cooling in general, cpu cooling, power supply are three major ones that come to mind.

Go to the FIRST page of this thread and read some of the information contained in the first post. You'll find just about all of the answers you could need to run your system at it's peak performance.


----------



## xcyper33

Thanks Papa I know some of my stuff but not all of it like what type of cooling fan I have for my CPU. Any where I can go to get this information without going into my computer?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only way to determine what CPU cooler you have is to look at the box it came in or at the receipt from when you purchased it.

You still need to put the correct information about your ram in your system spec. What you posted doesn't tell us anything useful. Download CPU-Z, install it, then go to the SPD Tab and put the part number into your System Spec so we have some idea what you have. There are a LOT of different DDR2 running a different speeds and without knowing what speed yours is we can't offer any advice on what to do.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well turns out my keyboard is shot. It was working when my rig died. Not sure what has happened. So I am using a cheap back up for now. I atttempted to put more RAM in but I think because it was not the same brand as the crap in my sig right now the mobo would not read it. So I am on the lookout for a new keyboard.

I am allowing the mobo to settle in for about a week before overclocking. Want to make sure all is working well. I will be OC my E7400. Thinking maybe up to 3.5ghz. Not sure yet. I know that RAM is going to hold me back. Will probably be able to get to 3.2 with the RAM I have. Maybe. I don't want to burn it up because i don't have any back up for it.


----------



## Erick Silver

I just did my first OC. Decided not to wait a week. Upped the CPU Host Frequency to 290. Took it to 3045.0 Mhz only for right now. Gonna Prime95 it right now. Pretty sure it will be stable. Should I up the Multiplier? Or leave it as is? This is at stock Vcore too.(1.28750) Anything else I could do?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The multiplier is locked so you can't do that. Check out the links on the first page of this thread for information on how to overclock on that board.

I tend to do things different than most people. I set the Memory Multiplier to 2.00 to take that out of the mix, then set the vcore manually. I would look in the bios to see what vcore it is defaulting to and manually set it to the next higher setting. Now lock the PCI-E to 100 then start raising the fsb in 20MHz increments and run Prime95 for 20 minutes. If it doesn't crash bump it up another 20MHz and run Prime for another 20 minutes Keep doing this until Prime crashes within 20 minutes. That gives you a good idea of where the easy OC is, somewhere midway between the last two fsb settings. Now up the vcore one more notch and let Prime 95 run for 12 hours or until it crashes. If it doesn't make it 12 hours it's time to start tweaking the FSB and MCH voltages, etc. and try lowering the FSB in 2mhz increments until you find that sweet spot. I do this as it never made any sense to raise the fsb from 266 to 276 and then run Prime for 12 hours then repeat the process. I find out where it fails quickly, then work backwards from there. This tends to cut days out of the process. Depending on how hard core you are and how close to the ragged edge your want your OC the final tweaking stage can take quite awhile, but you at least get to a good starting point for that a lot quicker instead of wasting time at the lower clocks.


----------



## Erick Silver

I have been following the links on the first page. I have not raised the FSB yet. I am thinking of going to 3.5 max to be honest. I don't want to go extreme But want the most of my CPU as possible. Been running Prime95 for about 30min and no crashes yet. Tems are about 45c right now.

Question though. Is the Specification in the CPUID window supposed to change too? Or does it stay at the Original specs of the CPU? I can never remember. Mine still reads the Stock Specs(E7400 @ 2.80GHz)


----------



## PapaSmurf

It changed in the screen shot you posted. It says 3045.1MHz. You have to look towards the bottom left under CLOCKS to see what it is actually running at. In the middle under Specifications it will say E7400 @ 2.80GHz (or whatever cpu you have) listing the default cpu speed.

While I don't know what the max that cpu will be able to go I doubt that your 667MHz ram will allow you to go much over 3.5 anyway as that is the max that ram is rated for (10.5 x 333 + 3500MHz).


----------



## Erick Silver

I kinda figured as much after reading various OC guides over the last 6 months. Although with the RAM that I have I doubt it would handle it. Its very low quality. Came as part of a barebones kit from TigerDirect. Originally came with 1.6GHz Dual Core Celeron, stock cooler, Biostar P4M900-FE Mobo, the RAM listed, and a 350w whitebox PSU in a PowerUp case. LOL It got me by. But I have upgraded here and there. Sometimes you have to start low and work your way up. I am currently looking for a decent Inexpensive upgrade. Would like 1066 MHz but would settle for 800MHz.


----------



## JLT_GTI

speaking of wich, anyone know a 800 DDR ram that will handle well some OC? I use now 2 GEIL 667 modules and have the FSB from 200 to 333 now (multiplier lowered from 11 to 10) and in the past i found that the GEILs 667 really didnt liked going past 667 , or not so more voltage.. 
May think in upgrade to 4gb so i can use them in Linux and maybe in XP32 (found some tweaks to allow XP to use up to 4gb ram, i asume including the VGA ram) and may change to something more OC friendly


----------



## sicarii

anyone knows if a prolimatech megahalems cpu cooler will fit into my p35-ds3l board perfectly?

@JLT_GTI:


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


anyone knows if a prolimatech megahalems cpu cooler will fit into my p35-ds3l board perfectly?

@JLT_GTI:



Kingston Hyper-X 2x2GB DDR2 800Mhz ?

Thanks!


----------



## sicarii

sorry i forgot to write my reply to your post.. silly me

what i meant to tell you is that I used to OC my old Team Elite (2x)1GB 800Mhz DDR2 sticks up to 1100Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 timings. I replaced them with (2x)2GB Kingston Hyper-X which I really regret because they don't OC as much as my old Team Elite rams..


----------



## JLT_GTI

Thanks..

tought if they are "old" it may be hard to find them


----------



## xHassassin

Did anyone else find a fix for changes in BIOS not sticking?

I tried the CMOS thing and it didn't work.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Did anyone else find a fix for changes in BIOS not sticking?

I tried the CMOS thing and it didn't work.

Which method did you try? @BIOS or QFlash?


----------



## Erick Silver

Bumped it up to 3.15 GHZ!


----------



## rimmi2002

I have GA-P35-DS3L with E6850 Intel Chip. Have had it for 2.5 yrs. Never overclocked. Now am thinking I should do it.

Any one have any idea how far can this chip go without raising the stock voltage. I have the ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 fan for CPU cooling and have ADATA (2 x 2gb) PC6400 Ram. Any suggestions on how to do this will be helpful. Never overclocked before but am now bored with my computer and want to see how much it can do.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have no idea what that cpu is capable of. See this post for how I go about overclocking.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rimmi2002*


I have GA-P35-DS3L with E6850 Intel Chip. Have had it for 2.5 yrs. Never overclocked. Now am thinking I should do it.

Any one have any idea how far can this chip go without raising the stock voltage. I have the ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 fan for CPU cooling and have ADATA (2 x 2gb) PC6400 Ram. Any suggestions on how to do this will be helpful. Never overclocked before but am now bored with my computer and want to see how much it can do.


No idea, its a 3.000mhz with a 333 bus using 9X .. so i guess if you use 800mhz RAM you can eadily go up to 400 meaning 3600mhz.. and raising 9X to 10X hit 4GHz , wich would be an 33% OC wich is not that big (i have my E4500 2.2 up to 3.33 wich is 50% OC ).. but dont know how about the vcore in that chip..

trial trial and more trial


----------



## PapaSmurf

Uh, since that is a locked cpu you can't raise the multiplier to 10x. 9x is the max for it.

But you are correct about 3.6GHz being about the most the ram will allow unless it OC's well. I've never used A-Data ram so I have no idea what it can do. Even if it does OC, that board tends to hit a wall around 440 fsb or so which would only be 880 for the ram. I've had no problems getting my Corsair and Samsung PC2-6400 to run at 880 with loose timings (say 6-6-6 instead of 5-5-5) or by raising the vdimm a notch or two. But they would still hit a theoretical mobo limit of about 4GHz or so for any cpu with a 9x multiplier.

With that in mind I have a feeling that his ram and his mobo will limit the OC more than the CPU will.


----------



## JLT_GTI

well.. 440 bus would be 3.96ghz wich is practically same as 4.. it would be fine imho


----------



## Erick Silver

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1304183


----------



## rimmi2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rimmi2002* 
I have GA-P35-DS3L with E6850 Intel Chip. Have had it for 2.5 yrs. Never overclocked. Now am thinking I should do it.

Any one have any idea how far can this chip go without raising the stock voltage. I have the ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 fan for CPU cooling and have ADATA (2 x 2gb) PC6400 Ram. Any suggestions on how to do this will be helpful. Never overclocked before but am now bored with my computer and want to see how much it can do.


Okay followed the overclock guide instruction as listed below and am getting poor results.

Set the PCIe bus at 100mhz
Set tet memory multiplier to 2.00.
Disabled your Smart Fan Control

I was able to jump from 3000 to 3330 mhz (370mhz x 9) without any jump in voltage. Then jumped to (390 x 9) and the system became unstable. I started bumping voltage from base of 1.35V and went up to 1.38 and it continued to be unstable. Does this mean keep going higher on the voltage till it stabilizes...or is jumping from 1.35 to 1.38 already a big jump?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Before I raised the vcore any higher I would raise the MCH and FSB voltage a notch or two.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rimmi2002*


Okay followed the overclock guide instruction as listed below and am getting poor results.

Set the PCIe bus at 100mhz 
Set tet memory multiplier to 2.00. 
Disabled your Smart Fan Control

I was able to jump from 3000 to 3330 mhz (370mhz x 9) without any jump in voltage. Then jumped to (390 x 9) and the system became unstable. I started bumping voltage from base of 1.35V and went up to 1.38 and it continued to be unstable. Does this mean keep going higher on the voltage till it stabilizes...or is jumping from 1.35 to 1.38 already a big jump?


Try rising 0.1/0.2 the RAM voltage too, also the FSB, and dissable the performance mode in the mobo, set it to standard


----------



## rimmi2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JLT_GTI*


Try rising 0.1/0.2 the RAM voltage too, also the FSB, and dissable the performance mode in the mobo, set it to standard


Will do. Also realized that I still have speed step on. That titrates the voltage as well as clock speed I believe. Should I have that off and try again before raising the fsb and memory voltage? Or is that futile and won't make a difference?


----------



## PapaSmurf

You always want to disable EIST and C1E in the bios when overclocking. It tends to cause instability if you don't, and it gets progressively worse the higher the OC.


----------



## Riftmaster

To start, I've never OC'd anything.

I have this MB (as in, the GA-P35-DS3L) with the following:

CPU: Intel Pentium E2200 Allendale 2.2GHz 1MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor BX80557E2200

RAM: Kingston ValueRAM 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 800 SDRAM (PC2 6400) Model KVR800D2N5K2/4G

And an aftermarket CPU cooler: Rosewill RCX-Z5 92mm Two Ball Bearing / FDBB CPU Cooler.

I can link info on the hardware via newegg's website (where I purchased them) if necessary.

I've had this CPU/MB/RAM combo for ~2 years, without changing anything.

But as various games are pushing its limitations, and I don't want to purchase a new one atm, here I am.

I read a review on the newegg site that mentioned this CPU could easily reach 3.0 GHz on stock cooling, so I figured it should be even easier with the aftermarket cooler.

I've started reading the varied guides, but I wondered if perhaps someone else had a similar combo and could give me a few tips.

Note: Recently, I purchased a new GPU: EVGA 012-P3-1470-AR GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Now, I've been told this GPU will be restricted by my MB's PCI-E 1.0 slot, but it's far better than my old 8600 GT.

Any tips are welcome.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Go into the ADVANCED tab and disable EIST and C1E.

In MIT section 
set the PCI-E to 100
Set the ram multiplier to 2.40 or 2.50
Set the CPU Host Frequency to 275
Set the CPU voltage manually to whatever the VID is for your specific chip. If you don't know what your VID is use the number indicated in the Normal CPU VCore or download and run CoreTemp to find it.
That should give you app 3.0GHz. Adjust your settings as needed for stability. You can raise the vcore if necessary for stability as well as increase the MCH and FSB voltages a notch or two.

If you raise the host frequency above 320 you'll more than likely either need to drop the ram multiplier back to 2.00 or raise the VDimm.


----------



## rimmi2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You always want to disable EIST and C1E in the bios when overclocking. It tends to cause instability if you don't, and it gets progressively worse the higher the OC.

Alrite System is much more stable with C1E and EIST turned off. Now my when I find a suitable stable bus/speed/core voltage with these turned off can I go to turn them back on and except the system to be stable?


----------



## hglazm

3 and a half years later I'm still rockin this bad boy. Best motherboard I've ever purchased.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rimmi2002*


Alrite System is much more stable with C1E and EIST turned off. Now my when I find a suitable stable bus/speed/core voltage with these turned off can I go to turn them back on and except the system to be stable?


Nope. Not going to happen. SpeedStep will only work with mild overclocks such as going from 3.0 to 3.2GHz, and then only if you don't have to raise any of the voltages. Even under those circumstances it doesn't always work. That is why every reputable overclocking guide you will read will tell you to turn it off right at the beginning. The chances of getting SpeedStep (or Amd's similar Cool'n Quite) to work without causing instability when overclocking is about 1 in 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.


----------



## rimmi2002

So I am done with checking overclocking specs on my computer. I went back and turned on C1E and E1ST but speedtest still doesn't work. My computer's multiplier is staying at 9 regardless of the load. I am checking with CPU-Z and core temp. Before it used to move between 6 and 9 all the time. Any suggestions on what I am missing. I double check the bios and they are both on. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## JLT_GTI

I have mine oced from 2,2 to 3,3ghz and have C1E and Speedstep on...


----------



## sicarii

anyone tried doing the pencil mod with their ga p35's?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I did a couple of years ago and took it off after a couple of days. The board worked better without out it for me.


----------



## sicarii

what issues did you have?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It wasn't as stable while Folding.


----------



## joarangoe

Hey guys need help!

I had no problems with my OC of a X3360 untill now, my pc just freezed a couple of minutes ago and had to restart. The thing is that the FSB won change now, its locked at 333 no matter what settings I put on Bios. Even reflashed bios to same F9 but the problem persist, not ever Easy Tune 6 is able to change the fsb. Im back to stock









Could I've fried something on the board?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Go into the bios, load setup defaults, then save and exit. See if that helps. If not, try the DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear. That often times fixes this problem. You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## JLT_GTI

All that is to clear the BIOS?

I simply take out the battery and wait some seconds


----------



## PapaSmurf

Which normally won't clear a stubborn bios problem like this. That's the entire point since reflashing the bios didn't help.


----------



## JLT_GTI

Nice to know it.. surelly will use it someday if my mobo gets weird like it did recently (overclock failed and returned to OEM except for the multiplier , wich i used 10 instead 11 and that left me with 2000mhz max


----------



## Erick Silver

Just OCd my proc a little more! 3.5 GHz!


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## llee8820

Anyone know if this mobo supports wake on lan?


----------



## sicarii

i have my q6600 @ 3.2Ghz @ 1.41V, errors would come up during OCCT and Prime95. but i don't see any problems during hours of gameplay and after leaving the system running for 5 straight days.. what does that mean? should i still increase the vcore furthermore or stick wth 1.41v?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depends on how fast the errors show up. If it's within a few minutes it's a problem. If it takes an hour or more then I wouldn't worry about it as much.

But it also depends on the type of error. If it's a crash, hard lock or BSOD it's usually a lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.


----------



## sicarii

they show within 10 minutes of testing and i have my mch 0.2v increased


----------



## PapaSmurf

Then you might have just reached it's limit then. If everything that you need runs like it should then don't worry about it. Do a couple of SuperPi runs (the longer runs) and if they complete you are probably good to go.


----------



## Dreamlane

I apologize if this is a repeat question, but I've looked all over and cannot seem to find a solution to this problem I am having with my ep35-d3sl.

First, the setup:
ep35-ds3l of course
e2180 dual core (AC 7 Pro)
2x1gb g.skill pc6400
Radeon HD4770

The Issue,
I upgraded from a nvidia 8600gts or something like that a few months back, and now my mobo will not allow me to overclock the cpu at all... Voltage settings stick, but fsb settings never stick. Also, my PCI-e frequency setting always revert to auto.
Oddly enough, when I put back in my old nvidia card I have no trouble at all, and also the bios screen shows up much quicker...
Has anyone heard anything or seen anything like this? I've searched for a couple months now and cannot find a solution.

Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

What board revision and what bios version?


----------



## Dreamlane

Revision a2
flashed to f6


----------



## PapaSmurf

There isn't a Revision A2. I just noticed that you have the EP35 (I was thinking P35) so it's a revision 1.

I remember seeing symptoms like yours either here in this thread or in the EP45-UD3 thread in my sig. It might take some time, but you might want to do a search through both of them to see if you come across anything. I'll do some checking as well to see if I can find it.


----------



## Dreamlane

Thanks!

I didn't look at the revision very closely, only what CPU-Z told me.
I wonder if I sell my 4770 and upgrade to a 5770 if it will fix the problem... It is odd to me that I am unable to OC with the 4770, but I can OC no problem with the 8600gts.

I originally thought it was a power supply issue, but upgrading to an antec truepower 750 did not solve the issue. Well, at least I don't need to worry about a PSU upgrade for a good while hehe.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I ran an HIS HD4670 on my P35-DS3L for a couple of months prior to getting the EP45-UD3P and had absolutely no problems. While it is possible that your 4770 is the culprit I have a difficult time believing that it isn't something that can be overcome. I just haven't been able to find the post with the information yet.

CPU-Z reports the CHIPSET Revision, not the motherboard revision. The only way to find the mobo rev is to look on the motherboard itself.


----------



## Erick Silver

You should be able to find what Rev it is by looking on the corners of the board. Its should be plainly printed there.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
You should be able to find what Rev it is by looking on the corners of the board. Its should be plainly printed there.

We've already determined which rev it is. They only made one, Rev 1.


----------



## Erick Silver

gotcha. Must have missed it.


----------



## Dreamlane

Solved: Changed to a GTX 260 and now it all works as it did before







got my e2180 to a nice comfy 3.15ghz


----------



## Devon

yeah, i can't seem to get crap out of the q9450 i just bought, just updated bios to f9, i had to put lots of vcore 1.38 to get it to 3.2ghz, core temp said my VID is 1.15 so i figuered it would do good. all the idle temps were in the 50s at that overclock, and i tried putting the vcore to 1.28 and it wouldn't boot into windows. i guess i got a very poor overclocker.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devon* 
yeah, i can't seem to get crap out of the q9450 i just bought, just updated bios to f9, i had to put lots of vcore 1.38 to get it to 3.2ghz, core temp said my VID is 1.15 so i figuered it would do good. all the idle temps were in the 50s at that overclock, and i tried putting the vcore to 1.28 and it wouldn't boot into windows. i guess i got a very poor overclocker.


Quite possible, Iv'e been out of the loop for some time now, but I know that the older BIOS revision have always seemed to fare better then the newer ones. I run F7, and I can get 3.6 Stable. I'm not to familiar with your chip, but whats your VDroop with the F9 BIOS??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Maybe so, but the Q9450 is only supported in F8 and F9.


----------



## Devon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
Quite possible, Iv'e been out of the loop for some time now, but I know that the older BIOS revision have always seemed to fare better then the newer ones. I run F7, and I can get 3.6 Stable. I'm not to familiar with your chip, but whats your VDroop with the F9 BIOS??

setting it at about 1.4 seemed to yeild 1.36 or so under cpu z, i did have F7 on it, i guess F8 is just for the EO stepping Wolfdale and yorkfield cpus which doesn't matter since this is a C1 stepping. someone said having all 4 slots occupied makes it hard to overclock, i noticed despite being the same brand memory the kit i bought later shows under cpu z the memory is rated higher so maybe the chips are different, iam gonna try to overclock with 2 gigs and see.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devon* 
setting it at about 1.4 seemed to yeild 1.36 or so under cpu z, i did have F7 on it, i guess F8 is just for the EO stepping Wolfdale and yorkfield cpus which doesn't matter since this is a C1 stepping. someone said having all 4 slots occupied makes it hard to overclock, i noticed despite being the same brand memory the kit i bought later shows under cpu z the memory is rated higher so maybe the chips are different, iam gonna try to overclock with 2 gigs and see.

According the CPU Support List for that motherboard even the C1 is only supported by F8 and later. They don't even list an E0 Q9450 on the list.

With 4 sticks try raising the MCH a notch or two.


----------



## TimeWalker

Hey there!
New to the forums and OC'ing in general. Encountered a few problems related to OC'ing with this board ... desperately need help.

Setup:

P35-DS3L Rev.1 BIOS Rev F9
E2160 M0 with a VID of 1.25V
Thermaltake BigTyphoon @ ~1370 RPM constant
2x Kingston 1Gb 667Mhz + 2x KingMax 512Mb 667MHz
Corsair VX450 PSU
Palits nVidia GTS250 512Mb
Win 7 Home Premium 32Bit

The goal is to have it @ 3GHz on the daily basis.

I do set all the necessary settings in BIOS, the system will post at 333MHz FSB and will stay stable even after 9h of ORTHOS/Prime95 if vcore is set to anywhere near as 1.3 / 1.325 / 1.35V in BIOS, of course temps vary depending on the vcore. If set to 1.3V it idles at 32 and burns at 47C; bumping vcore to 1.325 leads to 35 idle and ~ 55 load; going upward to 1.35 results in 37 idle and 60-62C load. Of course vdroops are there ... and I leave EIST and all the Intel's Speedstep stuff on.

The board will always and I mean ALWAYS revert back to stock setting with double reset after every cold boot. I was trying to give RAM +0.3V juice, bump the MCH and FSB by 0.1 or 0.2 but it's a no go. It stays stable during the stressing and restarts and even short term shutdowns but always reverts to stock settings after cold boots. I guess the board assumes OC failed first time it boots, so it goes through a 2 times restart routine and posts with stock setting after ...

The only stable setting I got to stick throughout cold boots is using 9*267MHz FSB @ stock vcore resulting in 2.4GHz (33% OC) and setting DRAM multi to 2.5 in order to get 667, as I have an oldish RAM. Nothing else was changed, except I gave RAM +0.1V, everything else is set to Manual using Normal parameters.

Any tips on what can be done? I tried to remove the battery for several minutes to clear cmos but it's still a no go as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf

First thing is turn EIST and C1E OFF. Overclocking with that stuff enabled tends to be a waste of time. See how it works like that before you do anything else.


----------



## TimeWalker

How's that it's not hurting anything @ 2.4 GHz? At 333 FSB it is rock solid stable throughout the day if I use it like that, however if i turn off my PC in the morning it will do the fan dance and revert back to stock.

Ok, anyways will give it a shot by disabling all that stuff, tomorrow, I guess, as it is 2.35 AM here ...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Because with that stuff enabled it starts the system at the 1.25 vid of the cpu instead of the vcore you manually set in the bios. When overclocking that isn't always enough to start the system when it's cold so it goes into the failed OC double post reset. When you disable EIST and C1E it bypasses the vid and goes directly to the manual vcore setting in the bios.


----------



## TimeWalker

Ok I get your point, however it still reverts back to stock after disabling all thsese functions even if I crank the voltages for MCH, FSB, RAM, VCORE up.


----------



## TMallory

Can this board OC DDR2 800 memory to 900mhz? I'm getting some AData DDR2 800 tomorrow, and I want to be able to get my E8400 to 4.0ghz









The RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211188

Right now I've got 2 x 1GB G.Skill chips with the same specs (same voltage/CAS latency/timings), and right now it's at 850mhz and seems to be stable (4+ hours of Prime95 blended tests)

The reviews say people have gotten up to 1000-1100mhz with these chips...I'm only lookin' for 900mhz and wasn't sure if the motherboard had any effect.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try setting the vcore at 1.4, ram multi to 2.0, MCH to + 0.2, and manually set the PCI-E to 100 (instead of Auto). Turn off Smart Fan.


----------



## sicarii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Can this board OC DDR2 800 memory to 900mhz? I'm getting some AData DDR2 800 tomorrow, and I want to be able to get my E8400 to 4.0ghz









The RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211188

Right now I've got 2 x 1GB G.Skill chips with the same specs (same voltage/CAS latency/timings), and right now it's at 850mhz and seems to be stable (4+ hours of Prime95 blended tests)

The reviews say people have gotten up to 1000-1100mhz with these chips...I'm only lookin' for 900mhz and wasn't sure if the motherboard had any effect.

got mine @ 1000Mhz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TMallory* 
Can this board OC DDR2 800 memory to 900mhz? I'm getting some AData DDR2 800 tomorrow, and I want to be able to get my E8400 to 4.0ghz









The RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820211188

Right now I've got 2 x 1GB G.Skill chips with the same specs (same voltage/CAS latency/timings), and right now it's at 850mhz and seems to be stable (4+ hours of Prime95 blended tests)

The reviews say people have gotten up to 1000-1100mhz with these chips...I'm only lookin' for 900mhz and wasn't sure if the motherboard had any effect.

The board is capable of it, but just like some CPU's don't OC very well it will depend on the ram. I have 3 different sets (6 sticks) of what should be identical Corsair PC2-6400 ram and only 3 of the sticks can OC very well. Those 3 can hit 900, one of the others tops out at 870, and the other two struggle to run at 840.


----------



## TMallory

My system seems stable with +.02v to the memory, running my E8400 now at 4.05ghz (450x9). Ran stable on Prime95 for a couple hours max'ing at 63/60 degrees full load, but when I got back to my computer I had a Windows error saying Prime95 needed to be closed or whatever. Not sure if it was OC related or just a Windows hiccup.

Going to hopefully get my 2x2gb chips tomorrow,


----------



## Devon

so i fixed my overclocking problems i got a used ep45 UD3P from my friend, now heres what i can't believe, my cpu has a 1.15vid so i went into the bios and set the vcore to 1.15 and put fsb to 400, i even left speed step and all the other options on. so far its been running great in windows, i put occt on and it vdrooped to 1.10volts but its still running at 3.2ghz strong with idle temps around 36-39 and occt load temps of 48-52 so iam really impressed now.


----------



## Avacado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devon* 
so i fixed my overclocking problems i got a used ep45 UD3P from my friend, now heres what i can't believe, my cpu has a 1.15vid so i went into the bios and set the vcore to 1.15 and put fsb to 400, i even left speed step and all the other options on. so far its been running great in windows, i put occt on and it vdrooped to 1.10volts but its still running at 3.2ghz strong with idle temps around 36-39 and occt load temps of 48-52 so iam really impressed now.


Yea, the UD3P is where it's at, Remember how old this board is, and where the limits of O/Cing were at that time (*This thread was started 3 years ago*).


----------



## TimeWalker

Ok, just an update here!

I was able to successfully survive a cold boot with C1E, TM2, Thermal Monitor disabled, left the EIST funcion on though. However I didn't quiet like the results with:

FBS 400 * 8x Multi = 3.2 GHz @ 1.3825 vcore set in BIOS
My actual memory is Kingston Value 667Mhz 333 5-5-5-15-20, went with a little OC here:
Bumped ram +0.2V and set DRAM at 2.0 resulting in 800MHz 400 running 1:1 DRAM:FSB with 5-5-5-15-44 timings.

After 2h of blend test in ORTHOS it was running stable, idle temps around 40C, load rocketed as high as 72C which is unacceptable .. considering the fact that running on stock voltage of 1.25 @ 2.4GHz it is 28C idle and no way near 45C load.

So I've decided to give 3.0GHz a shot.

Set FSB to 333, reverted multi back to 9x resulting in ~3.0GHz. Kept the voltage for the ram at +0.2V and lowered vcore to 1.30V in BIOS. Memory was set back to 667Mhz by keeping dram at 2.00.

It booted after a 2h cold boot, so it was the BIOS settings after all (mainly C1E as I read up on this thing an it appears that it tries to keep the voltage at VID by all means when the machine is sleeping or is attempting to power on -in my case this resulted in boot failure).

Currently running ORTHOS on the poor thing, it's been 2h, feels really snappy even at 100% load tbh.










Temps didn't exceed 60C yet, and now the idle temps are nearly ok too. However the board is getting kind of rosty sometimes reaching 49C.
I've noticed a 8 to 10 fps increase with 3.2Ghz comparing to 3.0Ghz benching Mafia II, however it produces significantly more heat at higher FSB setting.

Do you think it is safe to keep it at 3.0Ghz that way for daily basis?


----------



## Avacado

Not a bad start, first you need to fill in your systems specifications int he user CP, second, I really recommend turning EIST off, don't know you would want to run that, third, I believe your RAM is holding you back on this one.


----------



## Erick Silver

Gonna do some OCing tomorrow/Today to see how high I can go.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Make it beg for mercy.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well the OC did not happen due to time constraints. Had to work and by the time I got done at work I was too damn tired. I will try to set another time in the future. Honestly I am quite happy with my 3.51Ghz. We wiill see....


----------



## rimmi2002

I general, how much voltage gain is within the safe limit for a chip? I mean I pushed mine from 1.32 to 1.36 and wasn't sure if I should go higher. I have a E6850 with P35-DS3L board.


----------



## PapaSmurf

1.4vcore is usually okay on one of those. You can go higher if you have good enough cooling, but since you didn't fill out the rest of your system specs we have no idea if that's a viable option. Go to User CP at the top of the page, then click on the Add System on the left hand side to enter in ALL of your system specs so we know what we are dealing with.


----------



## rimmi2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
1.4vcore is usually okay on one of those. You can go higher if you have good enough cooling, but since you didn't fill out the rest of your system specs we have no idea if that's a viable option. Go to User CP at the top of the page, then click on the Add System on the left hand side to enter in ALL of your system specs so we know what we are dealing with.

Computer stats updated.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The AC7 Pro is a fairly decent cooler so you might be able to go 1.45 or so. Just watch the temps.


----------



## Lucky 23

Hey guys im new here.

So i successfully got my E6550 OC'd to 2.8ghz by only doing these steps. So far i haven't changed any Voltages but cpu-z showed my Vcore at 1.296 @ stock and 1.312 @ 2.8ghz. EDIT: Now looking at my pick it must of changed, it did show me a higher Vcore at first but in the pic its showing the same vcore, maybe i was seeing things but i did open CPU-Z a couple times.

1. 400 FSB
2. PCIe @ 100mhz
3. CIA2 Disabled
4. Performance enhanced to Standard (currently @ turbo)
5. System memory multiplier at 2.00 so that memory is FSBx2=800mhz

So if i didnt change any voltages is the comp still considered stable?

I have prime95 and i go to options then torture test. After clicking that it gives me a couple options, which one do you guys choose.

I tried one test on stock Mhz and i selected "blend"


----------



## PapaSmurf

That cpu with it's 7 multiplier and that mobo that normally hits a wall around 440 to 450 MHz FSB or so tends to make for a difficult OC.

Run a 32m or 64m run of HyperPi. If it passes without error it's stable. If it doesn't then try changing some voltages.

Most people tend to run small fft's in Prime, but to know if it's stable or not with Prime takes a minimum of 12 hours. HyperPi takes about 30mins to an hour depending on the system.


----------



## Lucky 23

Oh ok awesome thats alot better then prime95 then. Due to the cooler i have i will probably only take it up to 425x7=2.975ghz.

Since it posts then that should mean that the ram volts, fsb volts and mch volts are good?

So if it doesn't pass on hyperpi the only thing i should up is the Vcore?

What do you think?

System specs:

GA-P35-DS3L
E6550
G-skill 6400 1.8v 5-5-5-15 (3x1gb total)
Cooler master 650 Pro PS
8800gs


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok i downloaded HyperPi. Is there any else i should select besides 32m?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just run it once you set it to 32m.

And no, just because it posts doesn't mean the volts are okay. That's what the stress testing by running HyperPi, Prime, etc. is for. Posting doesn't stress a system nearly as much as running a system fully loaded like Prime or HyperPi does.

If you run into problems with HyperPi try the following.

bsod = more vcore
no extract found = more vcore
freeze = dim/ mch voltages


----------



## murderbymodem

My GA-P35-DS3L died not too long ago.

R.I.P my friend


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


My GA-P35-DS3L died not too long ago.

R.I.P my friend










Sorry to hear that. They were and still are great boards.


----------



## Lucky 23

i got to about 15m or 15th loop while hyperPI was running and i got a windows error "send error report" That has nothing to do with the stress test does it?

Temps reached a max of 57c and tj was around 45-46c


----------



## PapaSmurf

More than likely it was. Try raising the vcore 1 notch.


----------



## Lucky 23

ok ill run it again tomorrow and post back up.

im currently around 1.296 on CPU-Z and bios says Vcore is 1.312.

Do you know which one is right?

What do you think i should raise it to 1.35v?

How are those temps looking so far? even though it didnt complete the stress test

Thanks again


----------



## PapaSmurf

They both are. It's called vdroop. When the system is running the vcore drops a little depending on how much load the cpu is under. Newer motherboards have circuitry to minimize it to some extent, but it is normal on that board. Raise it one notch and see what happens. It it still happens try two notches. Also try raising the vdimm to 1.9.

And please go the User CP at the top of this page, then go to the Add System on the left hand side and fill our your system specs as completely as possible. That will make things easier on everyone.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok Update i just tried a 429fsb x 7 =3.0ghz and it booted to windows fine. I didnt change any voltages at all. I sure i will have to and thats what im going to play with now but i think 429fsb is pushing this system far enough for me right now. Plus my ram is already overclocked to 858mhz. So from this point i think i just want to try and get the 429fsb stable.


----------



## Lucky 23

A fsb of 425 would be ok also.

My temps in realtemp are 39c idle and Tj = 60c


----------



## Lucky 23

ok im still going to try and get 400fsb stable first and then work up to the 425-429fsb from there.

Ok now my FSB is back at 400 and i upped Vcore 2 notches from a 1.314 to a 1.325 and now im going to try the HyperPI again and see if i can get through the full test this time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

An idle temp of 39C is VERY high for that cpu running at that speed with that vcore. Are you using the stock cooler? What are the room temps? What case are you using? Do you have any case fans in it?

In a normal 70F room in a normal case with an intake fan and an exhaust fan your idle temp should be around 30C at the most. My E6420 which is a similar cpu with a higher stock vcore (called VID) is running at 3.3GHz (from it's stock 2.13) with a vcore of 1.425 in a 71F room and at full load only hits 44-46C and idles at 28C. I'm only using an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro ver.1, which while a decent cooler isn't a top of the line version. That tells me that you need to address your temp situation to get a stable overclock on yours.


----------



## Lucky 23

no im not using the stock cooler but i am using one thats probably not designed for overclocking. I was already thinking of getting a better one cuz when i bought it i didnt have overclocking in mind. If you think its too high then i will be ordering a new heatsink today or tomorrow.

Also i have a Cooler Master 310 case w/ 2 120mm fans (only push 45+CFM) and an 80mm fan attached. The Cpu heatsink has a 92mm fan. Usually at stock Ghz its idling around 35c in bios. I was planning on maybe switching out the 120mm fans for some antec 120mm 3 speed fans cuz they can push 80cfm each.

I was recommended this heatsink for overclocking. What do you think?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233029

Here is my current CPU heatsink
http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2037

Ok well i set the FSB at 400 like i said and upped the vcore to 1.325. I ran HyperpI and it completed the test (24 loops?). Heres the pics.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Xigmatec is a very nice heatsink and should serve you well. From what I can tell from the spec sheet it should be the same size as the CM Hyper 212+ I have in my CM Elite 330 case which should be the same size as your 310 so it should fit. Performance should be comparable if not a bit better than my 212+ so that should aid your overclocking endeavors considerably.

That Zeotherm isn't much more than a stock cooler as far as performance is concerned.

The CM 310 case is fine. The fans that come with it aren't that good overall though. Replacing them should help some. The Antecs are probably a better fan.

Those HyperPi results look pretty good. That ram should be able to OC to 850-900, but it will probably need a vdimm increase to 1.9v and raising the MCH a notch or two.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea i replaced the fans w/ cooler master fans but screwed up and didnt see that they didnt push that much air. Ill probably switch them out for some antec's and a new heatsink.

Ok so since HyperPI ran w/out errors then its stable at 2.8ghz?

Ill get my new heatsink and then start stressing it at 3.0ghz. My ram was overclocked to 858 but i didnt run the stress test i just wanted to see if it posted so when i start stressing it at 3.0ghz ill just bump up the ram to 1.9v.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Run the test first. If it doesn't pass then up the voltage. No sense running more voltage than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Lucky 23

ok but i ran the test and it passed at 2.8ghz so would that be considered stable?

Im probably going to wait for stress testing at 3.0ghz until i get my new heatsink.

BTW Papasmurf you said to up my vcore 2 notches when it didnt pass hyperpi the first time and you were right cuz i upped it 2 notches and it passed.

You know your S*#T LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes. If it passed HyperPi at 2.8 then it's stable.

And thanks. I do try. I've been doing this with PC since before they were called PC's. Started overclocking Commodore 64's. I bought my P35-DS3L the first day they were available on Newegg so I've have a LOT of practice with them.


----------



## Lucky 23

right on

Also when hyperpi was stress testing my cpu fan didnt seem to go over 900rpm at 100% load. Its supposed to go up to 2000 rpm.

Is something wrong? speedfan wouldn't let me up the rpm either.


----------



## PapaSmurf

From what I can tell that fan only has a 3 wire connector so SpeedFan can't control it. That normally requires a 4pin PWM connector when it does work. But I've known SpeedFan to be that effective at controlling fans anyway. In fact, I'm not that fond of it for anything. There are much better monitoring applications available and if I need to control fan speeds I use a manual mechanical fan controller instead of software to do so. But I normally set the fans to run at full speed in the bios to keep my system as cool as possible.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok well in bios i currently have smart fan and pwm enabled. I heard that i can just disable smart fan in bios and the fan will run at full speed?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Correct.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea this cooler must be a POS cuz i disabled smart fan control and its still running at 775rpm.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I think that is the thermistor in the heatsink. Disabling fan speed control in the bios probably doesn't over ride it. You would need to check the documentation that came the heatsink or some of the reviews of it to see if they mention it or not.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

The Thermistor on the Heatsink will keep the Fan at low speed then Ramp up speed between when Temp gets to 40-48C 
Just disable Smart fan in Bios,


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


The Thermistor on the Heatsink will keep the Fan at low speed then Ramp up speed between when Temp gets to 40-48C 
Just disable Smart fan in Bios,


You obviously didn't take the time to read the previous posts or you would know that he has already disabled smart fan and the fan still doesn't run at full speed.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea its still not running at full speed w/ that disabled.


----------



## Lucky 23

Just bought a Scythe MUGEN-2 cooler so ill be making some more OC progress in a couple days.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That should help quite a bit. Be very careful when you mount it. Be sure to clean the surface of the cpu and the heatsink with Isopropyl Alcohol to make sure you get the best possible heat transfer. DO NOT use Rubbing Alcohol as it normally has glycerin or some other petroleum byproduct that leaves an oily residue that acts as an insulator.


----------



## Lucky 23

where can i get Isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Any drug store and most grocery stores, big box stores like K-Mart, WalMart, Shopko, etc.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok sweet ill go get some. This will also clean off any of the original thermal paste residue?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes it will.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok so i got my new Mugen 2 installed. I ran prime 95 for about 10min, these are my temps @ stock for a baseline its also a little warm today. I just wanted to see how they compare to Hyperpi. So im going to try and get it stable at 3ghz for now.



Heres a screen shot


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok so i just passed hyperpi overclocked at 3ghz vcore at 1.325v and everything else at normal (unchanged). TJ bounced between 50c-52c


----------



## Lucky 23

everything look ok?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds like that Mugen is working pretty well then. See if you can increase the FSB any more to get an even higher OC. You'll probably hit a wall somewhere between 440 and 450, but there are a few that can go even higher. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Lucky 23

yea im going to see if i can push it a little farther. Im running prime95 right now for an hours or 2 just to double check that its stable at 3ghz but so far so good.

So far real temp is saying

Min temp 40c
Max temp 57 
Tj is between 43-44c

Yea this new heatsink is working a lot better. The fan is a 4 pin and is running at full speed but im going to be swapping it out for an antec 120mm 3 speed so ill just control it w/ the switch plus my case isnt that blue anymore this new heatsink blocks alot of the light lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

U would keep upping the OC until HyperPi fails or the system hits a wall. If it passes 32meg HyperPi it's stable. If you absolutely need to get some sort of reassurance from Prime 95, wait until then to run it. No sense wasting time with it at every step. That takes too long and really doesn't tell you much.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok cool well its at about an hour anyway w/ zero errors so ill stop it now


----------



## PapaSmurf

A good time to run Prime, or one of the other longer tests is overnight while you are sleeping. If it crashes you'll find out about it in the morning when you wake up. In a lot of locations the electricity rates are lower at night than during the day which also helps.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok cool well thats what ill probably do


----------



## Lucky 23

So far at a 460fsb 3.220Ghz overclock and still booting on 1.325v. Going to test it with hyperpi now then go further.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lucky stiff. I've never been able to get mine above 445 and still be stable.


----------



## Lucky 23

LOL well i got to the 22nd loop on Hyperpi and i looked down for a second looked back up and the screen was black like the computer shut down.

So what do you think? Bump vcore up 1 or 2 or is it something else?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what I would do first. Also try raising the MCH and VDimm another notch. Those two affect the ram and since you are overclocking your ram that could also be the cause.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok so a +1 for both and i think 2 clicks up on the vcore is 1.35


----------



## PapaSmurf

That sounds like a good start. I wouldn't start worrying about your vcore until the temps get in the 65-70C range or you go over 1.40 vcore.


----------



## Lucky 23

ok cool going to test now. I was wrong but i up it 2 notches and i think the vcore is 1.337 now. Going to test ill post up in a minute


----------



## Lucky 23

passed at 3.22ghz on hyper pi.


----------



## Lucky 23

Booted at 475fsb @3.325ghz. More tomorrow late papa smurf


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*


Booted at 475fsb @3.325ghz. More tomorrow late papa smurf


I hate you.









I hope it turns out stable at that speed. That would be impressive.


----------



## joarangoe

475??!!!!! wow, great board you have there... couldnt get past 440 on mine


----------



## Lucky 23

LOL sorry papasmurf. Well i guess its beginers luck lol. Well since it looks like i have a possibility of hitting a 500fsb that would mean my ram is at 1000mhz.

Is this safe for my ram?

When's this thing going to top out in ghz?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The ram should be fine as long as you don't put more than 2.0vdimm through them. Make small increases in fsb from this point on. I would say 5mhz at the most. When it fails, try raising the vcore a notch and the vdimm. If that doesn't work, lower the fsb 1mhz and see if it passes. You should find your max oc eventually.


----------



## Lucky 23

Update:
475fsb @3.325ghz booted into windows. Going to test stability now

500fsb @ 3.5ghz Upped vcore to 1.3500v and almost booted to windows but got BSOD


----------



## Lucky 23

Passed HyperPi @ 3.32ghz vcore upped 1 notch to 1.34v


----------



## PapaSmurf

You have a golden P35-DS3L there you lucky son of a.........


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea i know crazy 1ghz of overclock


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's getting that board to run at a fsb that high that is impressive. While 1GHz isn't anything to sneeze at, it isn't that rare on a C2D.


----------



## Lucky 23

Right on well i did buy this board probably 6 months or less(Came w/ F7 bios) before it went discontinued off newegg and then the new version the EP35-DS3L came out. Maybe they made a few adjustments before it went discontinued.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quite possible.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok did another test to see if ram would overclock to 1000mhz and post w/out changing anything else.

Mult: 6
FSB: 417
Divider: 2.4
Ram: 1001mhz
Vcor: 1.325
CPU: @ 2.5ghz
DDR2 overvolt: +1
MCH overvolt: +1

Successfully posted into window


----------



## joarangoe

Is it stable?


----------



## Lucky 23

500FSB!!!! Posted into windows w/ vcore upped 3 notchs from 1.34375 to 1.3562v. Still got to test stability.


----------



## joarangoe

I think I'll have to go with what Papa said:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You have a golden P35-DS3L there you lucky son of a.........


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lucky, if you ever decide to sell that board give me a holler.


----------



## Lucky 23

Will do papasmurf LOL. I put it back to 3.32ghz so later today im going to bump it back up to 3.5ghz and test it on hyperpi. So ill hopefully have some more results in a little bit.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok so i set it back to 3.32ghz and ran a "blend" test on prime95. I wanted to try blend first because it tests the ram. It failed after test 4 on the first core but the second had no errors.

What do i do? Is this bad?


----------



## PapaSmurf

A crash, hard lock, or BSOD is usually lack of vcore, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or vdimm voltage.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok cool well blend states that it mostly test ram so my ram probably has to be bumped up to 2.0v im guessing.

while it was running the test i touched the ram heatspreaders and it was cool to the touch. I also touched the northbridge to see how how it was getting and i could leave my finger on it for 5 seconds if that means anything


----------



## PapaSmurf

The northbridge should be getting pretty warm at that speed so that is normal. If it gets too hot put a small 40mm fan on it to cool it down. Due to the way they are made it's difficult, if not impossible to screw one down on it, but I've normally used four dabs of RTV Silicon Sealant, Caulk, or Gasket Maker to glue a fan to it. That stuff remains pliable enough that you can easily remove it later if you don't need/want the fan there plus it acts as an isolation barrier to reduce noise.

If the ram gets too hot you can use some zip ties to suspend an 80mm fan about them to keep them cool.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well i going back and forth and dont know if im going to push the system that hard. I think im going to look into getting an E8400 E0 9x multiplier or and E8500 E0 9.5x multiplier that way i can get a high ghz and lower fsb and ram speed so i dont stress my system so hard w/ this 7 multiplier.

Pretty cool to see it can boot w/ that high of a fsb though lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

A lot of them can boot at high FSB speeds. The difference is that most of them can't run stably at fsb speeds much above 450. Mine will post at over 500 and will boot into Windows at 480 or so, it just can't run with any stability at those speeds.

A 9 or 9.5 multiplier cpu will have a much easier time OC'ing on that board and memory. The E8x00 cpus have more cache and will outperform your E6550 at the same clock speed as well. Either would be a nice upgrade for that board.


----------



## Lucky 23

So if i get an 8xxx series processor w/ a higher multiplier it should be alot easier getting it stable w/ less stress on the system as compared to where im at now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Definitely. With either there is a good chance of reaching 4.0GHz on your OC. The E8500 could hit 4.2 to 4.3 or even higher if the cpu itself is capable of it.

Make sure that you update to bios F9 before taking out the E6550 though as earlier bios won't recognize an E8x00 processor and might not post at all preventing you from updating the bios afterwards.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea i already got updated it to F9 a few weeks ago so i think thats what im going to do.


----------



## Lucky 23

I ended up getting an E8500 off ebay


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucky 23* 
Ok so i set it back to 3.32ghz and ran a "blend" test on prime95. I wanted to try blend first because it tests the ram. It failed after test 4 on the first core but the second had no errors.










Ok so i ran this test again for over 30min w/out errors at 3.22ghz & vcore at 1.337.

When it failed all settings were the same except it was at 3.32ghz & vcore was at 1.34v.

Does this tell me anything as to why it passed at 3.22ghz vs 3.32ghz?

Was it definitely my ram that needs an extra +1 to pass or my MCH or am i in the exact same spot but just stable now?

I was thinking its probably my ram cuz its clocked at 920 instead of 950 but then again my ghz is lower also


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try this. Change the memory multiplier in the bios from 2.00 to 2.40 and lower the fsb until the ram is running at 950. If it still errors you can be fairly certain that the memory is OC'd too far since the cpu and the motherboards chipset would be running at a slower speed.

If you can, in the future try to remember to add CPU-Z to your screenshots so we can know what your settings are. Having the cpu tab as well as the memory tab would give us the information that would help.


----------



## Lucky 23

Oh cool ill try that and see what happens and ill also get a pic of CPU-z


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok so i tested the ram overclocked and it passed the first full test (test 1-7) of prime95 where before core 1 failed at test 4.

Settings:
Multi: 6
FSB: 400
CPU: 2.4ghz
Divider: 2.4
Ram: 960mhz
DDR2 Overvolt: +1
MCH Overvolt: +1

So does this mean that anything over a 460fsb (what im currently at, @3.22ghz) would need a +2 MCH overvolt instead of a +1?

Pics:


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's what I would try next.

And when you post a screenshot try to get everything into one shot like this. Not everyone has unlimited bandwidth or high speed connections. It makes it more difficult for them to have to download 4 huge images when it really isn't necessary.


----------



## Lucky 23

oh ok i got it now that makes sense and will be alot less work LOL sorry about that

Is that an intel core temp program? Looks sweet


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's a Gadgets for Windows 7, Vista, and Media Center, but it doesn't work in XP. There is a regular free download version that you can run on XP though. I use it instead of ReatTemp. I won't say that one is necessarily better than the other, I just prefer CoreTemp.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## Lucky 23

Cool yea i got that one too but for some reason the TJ is always around 95c but real temp is around 60 at idle








I like the look of yours better though.

I think that im just going to leave it there a 3.22ghz until the E8500 comes in. Hopefully its a good overclocker 460x9.5=4.37ghz










no but even 4ghz would be awesome. Watch it only hit 3.5ghz LOL


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok so i got the E8500 installed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay then. I would open CoreTemp to determine what the VID of that cpu is. Then try a fsb of 425, ram multiplier of 2.00, manually set the vdimm to 1.9v, and set the vdimm to whatever CoreTemp says the VID is. Then keep experimenting to see how much you can get out of it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well just passed HyperPI @ 3.8ghz 400fsb all stock settings & vcore

Currently core temp states 1.1875v @ 3.8ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now put the screws to it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Passed hyperpi @ 4.03ghz 425fsb 
Vcore upped 1 notch from Core temp reading to 1.19375v
+1 DDR2 overvolt
+1 MCH overvolt

Is it odd to have core 1 running 7c hotter then core 2?

Im going to try a higher FSB probably 450 or 460.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's not unheard of, but I would check to verify that the TIM spread properly and the heatsink was attached firmly and squarely.


----------



## Lucky 23

ok i will check it my heatsink and see.

Well i tried a 450fsb but had to up vcore to 1.225v to get it to boot into windows. Once i got to my desktop i got a windows error so vcore is probably still to low.

I just looked it up an vcore volt range is 0.85V - 1.3625V so im getting a little high in order to boot.

Might try 4.1ghz


----------



## Lucky 23

Am i able to check my nb temp? Just not sure if its getting to hot


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*


Am i able to check my nb temp? Just not sure if its getting to hot











negative you will need this see this post.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post9404756


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks for posting that freak. I was having trouble finding that post of yours for him. I'm definitely going to bookmark it this time.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Thanks for posting that freak. I was having trouble finding that post of yours for him. I'm definitely going to bookmark it this time.










lol np this works on p35 as well youll have to put some load on it for the temps register if the nb is running cool it wont register untill its 47C or hotter.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakb18c1* 
lol np this works on p35 as well youll have to put some load on it for the temps register if the nb is running cool it wont register untill its 47C or hotter.

Just out of curiosity, what would be the highest safe vcore for an E8500 running 24/7? You know these cpus better than I do.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Just out of curiosity, what would be the highest safe vcore for an E8500 running 24/7? You know these cpus better than I do.



eh i usually run dualies @ higher volts because they run cooler then quads id say 1.5v with llc so about 1.48v via cpuz but i would hope thats a niceee high end clock.. 
if its a beater chip - 1.5v 
if its a golden graham - 1.4v


----------



## PapaSmurf

There ya go Lucky. freaks one of the best around here on OC'ing these chips.


----------



## Lucky 23

Sweet sounds good. well i ran prime 95 and was touching the nb and i could leave my finger there so it didnt seem too hot but i would like to monitor it w/ a program

Also when i was running prime95 @ 425fsb and it failed on core 1. I dropped the fsb down to 422fsb for an even 4ghz and im going to run it again.

If it fails what should i do?

I got a +1 on DDR2 overvolt and a +1 on MCH overvolt.

I was thinking that if it fails on 422fsb then i would try adding a +1v to FSB overvolt and then try prime 95 again.

What do you think


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds right to me.


----------



## Lucky 23

Im thinking about ordering a 40mm fan for the northbridge and attaching it at the bottom like this guy did. I cant attach it to the top of the NB because it woudnt fit do to the mugen2.

what do you guys think? Do i need it if trying to get a 425fsb stable?

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...e-fan-tim.html


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try lowering the cpu multiplier to see if it is stable at say 7 x 425. If it is, then it's the cpu causing the problems, not the fsb.

And while attaching a fan to the NB might help, it doesn't always. I know that on mine it didn't make any difference. It would run at 445 with or without a fan on it. The only way to know if it will help on yours is to try it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well you know these boards better then i do. I know before i had a 460fsb but now im down to 425. Is a 425fsb pushing this board kind of hard or would it be considered average to an overclocker.


----------



## Lucky 23

Also i tried a +1 on fsb overvolt and Prime failed in the same spot so i changed it back to normal. Im figuring maybe my vcore is too low


----------



## PapaSmurf

Possibly. Did you try the lower cpu multiplier yet?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Try lowering the cpu multiplier to see if it is stable at say *7 x 425*. If it is, then it's the cpu causing the problems, not the fsb.

And while attaching a fan to the NB might help, it doesn't always. I know that on mine it didn't make any difference. It would run at 445 with or without a fan on it. The only way to know if it will help on yours is to try it.



I should know this by now LOL. I was getting the clocks/multi between my E6550 and E8500 mixed up.

Ill try this and let you know what happens


----------



## Lucky 23

Well i ran prime 95 on FFT for 30min and it passed 2 sets of 12 tests w/out errors. I think im going to run the same test again but select blend and put my ram back at 1.8v to see if it can still run at 1.8v w/ only a 50mhz overclock.

Im guessing since it didnt error like last time and since fsb overvolt isnt needed then the only thing it can be is that my Vcore is too low.

Heres the pics


----------



## PapaSmurf

That tells me that either the CPU won't OC that high, or it needs more vcore to do so. If it runs 7 x 425 it shows that the motherboard can run at that FSB okay.


----------



## Lucky 23

Thanks Papasmurf. I ran the "blend" test w/ my ram at set at normal instead of +1 overvolt and it ran for 30min w/out any errors. So im going to try overclocking again w/ a little bit higher vcore and see what happens.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Lucky 23

Ran prime95 FFT for 2 hrs w/ no errors.

Vcore @ 1.225v
+1 MCH overvolt


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds good. Now it's just a matter of experimenting with different settings to see just how high you can get it. I wouldn't be surprised if you can reach 4.2 or so.


----------



## Lucky 23

cool man i might take it further but i think im just going to run it at 4ghz for a little bit. Thanks for all the help and i gave you a REP+1







even though you need like 50 LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

You're are entirely welcome. Now you can join the 4gig club in my sig.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok so i just post the link from CPU-Z in the 4ghz overclock thread


----------



## PapaSmurf

Basically yes. Just make sure that you put your OCN user name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z validation. Instructions are in the very first post of the thread if YOu are unsure how to do it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok and if i overclock it further in the future would i just submit another validation?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes. We have a lot of users who do that.


----------



## Lucky 23

Just for the hell of it i ran the intel burntest and that program works well. It got my temps up to 61c where prime95 after 2 hours was around 56c


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's normal. Intel Burn Test is designed to push a CPU beyond it's physical limits so nothing you would ever run in real life would ever cause it to run that hot.


----------



## Lucky 23

Right on


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I would LOVE to get my E7400 up to 4Ghz. But I seem to be stuck at 3.51 right now. Everytime I try to bump it it won't boot and it disables the OC. (Thank God that it just sets it back to stock.) Any ideas?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK I would LOVE to get my E7400 up to 4Ghz. But I seem to be stuck at 3.51 right now. Everytime I try to bump it it won't boot and it disables the OC. (Thank God that it just sets it back to stock.) Any ideas?


post up your cpu-z screen shot along w/ the memory tab and SPD tab like show below. The more info the better.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I will get that as soon as I get home. Stuck at work right now.


----------



## Lucky 23

No problem and if your lucky like me then Papasmurf will jump in and give you some good info.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Heres what I have for you as requested.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well my board was posting into windows all the way up to a 500fsb.

Have you tried a higher FSB w/ a 10 multiplier or 9.5 rather then the 10.5?


----------



## PapaSmurf

First thing you need to do is download and install CoreTemp. http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/ When you run it look to see what the VID is and post that so we have an idea what we are working with.

From what I've seen you'll probably need a vcore of 1.4v in CPU-Z (around 1.42 or so in the bios) to get to 4GHz if your specific chip is capable of doing it.

Make sure you disable C1E and EIST under the Advanced Tab of the bios and CIA2 in the MIT section.

I would try setting the cpu multiplier to 10 and the Host Frequency (Front Side Bus) to 400.

Lock the PCI-E to 100 or 101.

Set the FSB and MCH voltages to +0.1v. If that doesn't help try +0.2v.

Make sure to set the proper vdimm for your ram. That will probably be 2.0 to 2.2v.

Let us know how those work out for you. If it doesn't work out please download the P35 MIT.txt file from the link provided, fill it out, then post it in your reply so we know what your settings are. When you post it do so in CODE tags so it is easier to read. Make sure you include your Bios Version as well.


----------



## Erick Silver

VID is 1.2875


----------



## PapaSmurf

Then I would say that you are going to need between 1.4 and 1.45vcore to get to 4GHz then. And that's assuming that your CPU is even capable of hitting 4GHz.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well I gave it a shot today at 4ghz. Got the rotating/spinning globes of windows 7 and then it froze. Thats a good sign in my book. May have to tweak a few things. Probably the voltage. It was only at 1.4 at that point. Then I had to come to work so I set it back to 3.5ghz. Gonna have to wait until I have a day off from work. But it looks promising. Need to see if I can get my Asus P5N-T Deluxe fixed. See Here for details on that. I was told that I ould fix it so I am going to try. Worse that can happen is that it does not work. And I will be out the price of the Motherboard and materials to try to fix it. If I do get it fixed I will transfer the P35 to my GF rig. Shes on a Dell Dimension with a P4 Socket 478 and 4 GB of RAM and a HD4550 GPU. She is starting to see how slow it is in loading things. So I have started picking up parts for her. Processor (E7400), CPU Cooler(Xiggy DK) I already have. Gonna keep her PC5300 667 Mhz RAM and her 2 1tb Hard drives. Also reusing her DVD Burner. Just need a Mobo and case at this point.


----------



## Lucky 23

Still playing w/ my overclock. Just testing whats need to boot into windows w/out freezing/BSOD.

465fsb X 9.5 @ 4.41ghz
+1mch
+1 DDR2
Ram Timings on auto (Manually set to 5-5-5-15 but wont boot into window even at 443fsb) So need to be loosened to 6-6-6-18
Vcore in Bios set @ 1.3000v. Wouldnt boot @ 1.28125v

Tems @ 4.03ghz Idle at 38c (warm in my room)
Temps @ 4.41ghz idle at 42c


----------



## PapaSmurf

You might want to try 5-7-7-7-24 timings. I've had good luck using that with PC2-6400 ram when overclocking.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok sweet ill try that out.

Still seems like vcore is pretty low. Looking at the E8500 E0's on the 4ghz club page most are at 1.36-1.40v after vdroop.


----------



## Lucky 23

Got a new stable clock. Only thing i need to check is if i need the extra +1v DDR2 overvolt.

445fsb X 9.5 @ 4.22ghz
+1 MCH
+1 DDR2
Vcore @ 1.2875v

Timmings @ 6-6-6-18

Made a mistake above, it will boot at 5-5-5-15 but just didnt seem stable

Noticed once it hit my desktop my start menu bar acting up w/ timings manually set to 5-5-5-15 so change it to 6-6-6-18 and problem went away. I think ram timings on auto were 5-6-6-16 or 17.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok so im doing some more overclocking and it seemed to be holding up great.

4.30ghz 453fsb +1mch 1.31v

I was shooting for 4 hours on prime 95 and at 3 hours 50 minutes the comp suddenly restarted on its own.

Any idea what would cause this?

Temps were good hitting a max of 65c but average was between 63c-64c

Also i can hold my fingers on the northbridge for a while and its warm but not hot to the touch


----------



## PapaSmurf

A spontaneous restart is normally a PSU issue or too high of an OC.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok well it happened once before will gaming with the comp at 4.22 so it must be a hiccup w/ the psu.

Should i lower the overclock?


----------



## PapaSmurf

First thing I would do is check the voltages under load with HWMonitor to see if any are outside of spec. Start HWMonitor, then start Prime and watch the voltages to see if they fluctuate a lot or if they drop below spec. If so, then it could be an underpowered or faulty psu, or a bad connection at the 24pin or 4pin power cables. Reseat them and try again.

If that doesn't seem to help, and the voltages seem to be okay drop the OC back about 50 to 100 MHz and see what happens.


----------



## Lucky 23

Just downloaded it and i can already see that the +5v is at 4.84v all other voltages are above normal at idle.

Ill run prime95 tomorrow and see what happens to the voltages at load


----------



## PapaSmurf

4.84 isn't too bad. That's within tolerences, but I would keep an eye on it. You might need to back off the OC say 50 to 100MHz.


----------



## Lucky 23

My voltages on hardware monitor barely moved during prime 95, 12v @ 12.29 idle/12.22v load, 3.3v @ 3.31idle/3.30v load. Only the +5v was below what its supposed to be and that was at idle.

I upped my vcore 1 more notch then ran p95 again but was glitching at 4.30ghz so i just took it back down to 4.03ghz. That seems to be the sweet spot only going from 1.18v to 1.21v for a stable 4.03ghz and temps are no different then stock.

I was just curious to see how high it might clock on air.

I see you got that Q9550 @ 4.12 Nice!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds good.

This Q9550 has better temps than my old one, but doesn't clock as well. My old one would do 4.25GHz with less voltages than this one does at 4.0. It would also hit 4.45 on air, although not stable. This one won't even post at 4.25.


----------



## Lucky 23

Right on well even at 4.12ghz its still a fast chip and should last awhile


----------



## iamgiGGlz

Change of topic - right thread?

I'd like to fit a ThermalTake GunMet Orb CPU cooler, but I'm worried about clearances. I'm using all four of my DDR2 slots, and a fairly tall (although narrow) N/B cooler.

Has anyone tried the 140mm Orb on this board before? ..or even the 120mm Orb?


----------



## pcvajaja

I'm doing an OC, what are your suggests? Purpose is 4,0 stable.


----------



## PapaSmurf

What is the VID of your E8400? You can find that using CoreTemp or by looking in the bios to see what it sets as the default vcore when EIST and C1E are disabled. CPU_Z does NOT show the vid.

Try the following settings. If that doesn't work lower the FSB until you can get it stable and post back with what you get. Since you are using PC2-6400 ram you might have to loosen the ram timings from whatever they are rated if you go over a fsb of 400. Since you didn't specify anything about your ram it's impossible to know what the spec timings or what the vdimm are supposed to be. If you can get stable at 9x400 then try raising the fsb in 5MHz increments and run a 32m HyperPi. If it passes and the temps stay below 65C then raise the fsb another 5MHz and repeat. When it fails try raising the fsb a notch or two and see if it does pass and the temps stay below 65C. I would stay below 1.5vcore if at all possible. If you run into problems fill in the information in the MIT section below with the settings you are using and post that here and we'll see what we can do to help.

And watch your temps very closely. The Akasa AK-965 CU isn't a great heatsink/fan so there is a very good chance that you won't be able to OC as much with it as you could with a better cooler.

M.I.T GA-P35-DS3L
Motherboard Revision______________: [2.0]
Bios Version______________________:

Robust Graphics Booster____________[Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [9]
Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________
Rank Write to READ Delay________
Write to Precharge Delay________
Refresh to ACT Delay____________
Read to Precharge Delay__________
Static tRead Value_______________
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto]

CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control [800mV]
CPU Clock Skew Control__________[Normal]
GMCH Clock Skew Control_________[Normal]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.1V] if they are rated for more than 1.80v then add the difference between 1.8 and what yours are rated to the +0.1v (re: 2.1 v should be +0.4 instead of 0.1)
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.0V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.2V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.40v] or 0.10v over your VID

Limit CPUID Max. to 3................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)..............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support.................: [Disabled]
C4/C4E State Support.................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ..........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology............: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC


----------



## amorak

Hey Guys,

I have a P35-DS3L with a Q6600 B0 (I think - the good one as I recall - Kentsfield?) core.


I am trying to get the most out of it OC-wise - What settings should I go with to begin?

I think I am finding some significant Vcore drop from what I set it at versus what it's running at

also, is it true my reported temperatures with Coretemp are 10C higher than they actually are?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorak;11704401*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a P35-DS3L with a Q6600 B0 (I think - the good one as I recall - Kentsfield?) core.
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the most out of it OC-wise - What settings should I go with to begin?
> 
> I think I am finding some significant Vcore drop from what I set it at versus what it's running at
> 
> also, is it true my reported temperatures with Coretemp are 10C higher than they actually are?


First off, the newer stepping is a G0 and the older stepping is a B3. The G0 is normally the better one but they are both Kentsfield..

Next, go into your User CP at the top of this page, scroll down the the Add System link on the left hand side, and fill ill ALL of your hardware specs in as much detail as possible (as in 2 x 2g PC3-8500 instead of just DDR2 or 4gig) so we have some idea of what hardware you have.

Next go to the very first post in this thread and read EVERY SINGLE WORD OF IT. That will answer a lot of your questions including some you haven't asked yet but more than likely will.

Next, look in CoreTemp to find out what your VID is so we have some idea of what vcore to recommend.

Try the settings in the post immediately before yours, Start with a cpu multiplier of 9 and a FSB of 355 to give you 3.2GHz to start with. Follow the information I posted there to see how to raise that if your system is capable of doing that.

That board does suffer from significant VDroop/VDrop. There are some hardware mods you can do to lessen it, but it requires soldering. Again, this is covered in the VERY FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD.

It depends on several factors if CoreTemp is 10C off or not out of the box. On mine it reads 10C low. On others if reads 10C high. You'll need to make sure it's configured correctly to provide accurate temps. Read the information on the CoreTemp website for details on how to calibrate it.


----------



## pcvajaja

VID 1.2250v
rev c0

M.I.T GA-P35-DS3L
Motherboard Revision______________: [2.0]
Bios Version______________________:F9

Robust Graphics Booster____________[Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [9] 
Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [425] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ *[auto]*
Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ 5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 5
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______5
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ 18

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ 3
Rank Write to READ Delay________ 3
Write to Precharge Delay________ 6
Refresh to ACT Delay____________ 52
Read to Precharge Delay__________3
Static tRead Value_______________8
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ 0

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [normal] 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [normal] 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [normal] 
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [normal] 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1,375] CPU vcore 1.346

Temps are 44-58(low-high) in CoreTemp 0.99.8
HyperPI(0.99b) was OK. I dont like average times, 18:18,195 (425x9); 18:13,772 (420x9); 16:42,434(415x9); 16:56,099(410x9)
What are your(PapaSmurf) next suggests? Is it safe 1.5 vcore?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Since that is a 45nm cpu I wouldn't go over 1.4 for everyday use personally. If it passed the 32m HyperPi at that speed you can try raising the FSB a bit more, but you'll probably hit a wall around 445 to 450 or so due to chipset limitations. If it doesn't pass, try raising the fsb, MCH, and DDR2 voltage a notch or two.


----------



## dheath

I've been reading for awhile now and decided to OC my system. After some trials I found the settings that worked for me. I'm posting this Hopefully these will work for others with my components.

VID 1.3000v
b3 stepping

M.I.T GA-P35-DS3L
Robust Graphics Booster____________[Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [9] 
CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [333] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.40]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [auto]
Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ 5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 5
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______5
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ 18

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [normal] 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [normal] 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [normal] 
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [normal] 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.375]

actual CPU vcore 1.328

Prime95 stable 24hrs
Idle temp: 22'C
100% load temp: 65'C (prime95)

These are the only values that I changed. Also in case anyone new to overclocking wants to know how to edit the memory timings (which I had to do to get a stable OC - even though I kept them at the factory settings): when in BIOS, press ctrl+f1 and then go into the M.I.T. Intelligent Tweaker option.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now that's an excellent first post on the forums. Welcome aboard. You are going to have your work cut out to keep up to that standard.







:


----------



## dheath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11753227*
> Now that's an excellent first post on the forums. Welcome aboard. You are going to have your work cut out to keep up to that standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


baby steps! Although I do have another AMD system I just built, so we'll see.


----------



## Nolander

My stepdad's mobo just died. I built his rig back in 04/2008 with GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L and Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 Allendale 2.2GHz. I need to replace his mobo with another that will accept all similar components including ddr2. Any suggestions?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Are you sure it's dead? Try running the DFI Long Bios Clear on it to see if that brings it back to life. Otherwise the Gigabyte EP45-UD3L or a Biostar TPower 45 are probably your best bets for a new one. If you don't need to overclock a P43 chipset board from Gigabyte or Biostar would probably suffice and are a lot easier to find. And don't forget to see if there is anything for sale in the marketplace here.
Quote:


> You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one.
> 
> Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
> Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
> Remove the Battery.
> Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
> Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
> You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
> Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
> Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
> Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
> Replace the Battery.
> Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
> Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
> Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
> Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
> When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
> Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
> Save and Exit.
> Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## Nolander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11758445*
> Are you sure it's dead? Try running the DFI Long Bios Clear on it to see if that brings it back to life. Otherwise the Gigabyte EP45-UD3L or a Biostar TPower 45 are probably your best bets for a new one. If you don't need to overclock a P43 chipset board from Gigabyte or Biostar would probably suffice and are a lot easier to find. And don't forget to see if there is anything for sale in the marketplace here.


I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## dheath

Im almost sure I know the problem is a failing HDD, but I figured I would ask for some help anyways..

I overclocked my q6600 to 3.0ghz and it is prime95 stable (24 hour test) with temperatures never topping 65'C

My computer has been freezing a lot lately and it hangs on startup after it says "welcome" when win7 boots. I ran the seagate HD self check tool and it failed both short DST and long DST testing. I'm thinking the problem is a failing hard drive obviously since it failed both tests.

I have checked my ram with memtest and it passes, again my cpu is p95 stable and I recently installed a new video card (hd5770) so it shouldnt be a gpu problem (i dont think). The only other things it could be is a mobo problem or maybe could the PSU be underpowered possibly causing the freezing?

When the freezing is occuring, the SPU load is around 2% and the ram usage is less than 50%.

Does this all make sense to the knowledgeable members of OC.net? Is the problem a failing HDD or possibly something else?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes, that sounds like the drive is causing the problem. It's probably loaded with bad clusters/sectors with unreadable data and is hanging trying to recover that data. It will NOT get any better and will completely fail rather soon. Backup any data that you can't afford to lose as soon as possible, as in within the next 24 hours. Then replace it as soon as possible, and hopefully with something more reliable than a Seagate. I would recommend a Western Digital, Samsung, or Hitachi.

And do NOT run chkdsk or any other disk utilities on it. In it's current state anything like that could well cause it to fail even sooner.


----------



## dheath

thanks a lot papasmurf. Funny story: as soon as I finished that post, firefox froze on me so I rebooted only to find that i can no longer boot into windows. POST works fine, but it cannot boot into windows. Lame. Time to buy a new WD or Samsung spinpoint.. Thanks for the quick reply though, I appreciate your advice. Hopefully I can still save some of my personal data from the failed HDD.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's possible. Hopefully once you get the new drive installed and an OS on it you can hook the old one up as a data drive and pull the data off of it. Let us know if you have problems with that and we'll do what we can to help.


----------



## dheath

will do. I just have to find a spinpoint f3 in stock. Newegg's out of stock on the 500gb...


----------



## PapaSmurf

SuperBiz has them. That's who I get a lot of my my hard drives from.


----------



## dheath

quick update, installed the new samsung spinpoint f3 from superbiiz (39.99 on sale) and everything is back to normal speed. My OC is still stable and my comp is now as fast as ever. thanks again papasmurf

I do have a question about adding ram to my system, however. If I add a single stick (1gb) of DDR2 800 to my second currently empty dual channel slots (assuming its the same timings as my current ram and I didn't adjust anything ram related in the BIOS for my OC besides changing the ram multiplier to 2.4), would my OC still be stable, or would adding the new ram result in me having to trial and error my OC to get it stable again?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It would probably be okay. I know on mine I can have 2, 3, or 4 512 meg sticks, 1g sticks, or a combination of 2 x 1g + 2 x 512m sticks and not have to change any settings with the OC of my Q6600 @ 3.4GHz. It's normally when you go with 8 gigs of ram that you have to tweak it some more.


----------



## jfuze

hey guys, not sure if I have posted here in the past but im hoping so can give me advice.

I built my PC in March of 2008. It is an E8400(w/ aftermarket cooler), Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, and 8GB of GSkill memory. The PC has been holding up well but for some reason I have never been able to overclock my E8400. (The overclock always resets and the computer restarts)

Are there any compatibility issues with Gskill memory and this mobo? I would really like to overclock now since it is 3 years later but not sure what to do. I have updated my bios and tried it after that but still wont work.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfuze;11848893*
> hey guys, not sure if I have posted here in the past but im hoping so can give me advice.
> 
> I built my PC in March of 2008. It is an E8400(w/ aftermarket cooler), Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, and 8GB of GSkill memory. The PC has been holding up well but for some reason I have never been able to overclock my E8400. (The overclock always resets and the computer restarts)
> 
> Are there any compatibility issues with Gskill memory and this mobo? I would really like to overclock now since it is 3 years later but not sure what to do. I have updated my bios and tried it after that but still wont work.


First, go into your User CP at the top of this page, scroll down the the Add System link on the left hand side, and fill ill ALL of your hardware specs in as much detail as possible (as in 2 x 2g PC3-8500 instead of just DDR2 or 4gig) so we have some idea of what hardware you have.

I've never run into a problem with G.Skill ram on mine, and I know that a lot of others are using G>Skil quite successfully on theirs. Without knowing specifically which G.Skill makes it difficult to offer any advice on what settings to try.

With the 9 cpu multiplier you stand a chance of hitting 4GHz with an E8400 on a P35-DS3L depending on the ram, the cpu heatsink, the PSU, and how well that specific E8400 OC's. Once you post your system specs I'll try to figure out some settings for you to try. Be sure to include which Revision of the motherboard you have as well as which bios version.

EDIT: No, you haven't posted in this thread before, but you did post in one about what ram to buy a couple of years ago. If you purchased the G.Skill mentioned in that thread you should be good to go as that works extremely well on these boards.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea mine overclocks really well w/ gskill ram.


----------



## xdragonelite

hey guys,
first time here but frequent visitor for the past 2 weeks. decided to sign up and post my problem because i'm completely fresh out of ideas (and frustrated to boot) on why my system keeps on rebooting on a whim.

i ran the small FFT tests for hours on both prime95 and orthos, yet no errors or reboots occur. i also ran memtest for approx. 6 or 7 hours and i got no errors on my just bought patriot ram. yet whenever i run the blend test on both prime95 and orthos it reboots quickly. i tried loosening up the timings, adding more voltage to the cpu/MCH/FSB/ram, setting the voltage to auto, even bought new computer parts.

at this point no matter what voltage setting i put it or timing setting or whatever it keeps on rebooting. i can't do anything ram extensive at all.

any help or ideas would be appreciated, as you'll be saving my sanity.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Download this MIT.txt file, open it in a text editor like Notepad, fill it out, then paste it in a post here using the Advanced Editor and changing the font to Courier New so it displays correctly so we have some idea what your settings are. Be sure to include your Bios revision as well as the VID of your cpu. I'll do some digging to see what I can find out (I don't use Prime to stress test as it takes too long and really doesn't tell you that much anyway IMNSHO).


----------



## xdragonelite

Hey Papa,
thanks for the reply I'm at work but a majority of these settings I remember by heart from working on them for 2 weeks straight. Some of these settings (ie. Fine Clock Ratio, CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control, etc) I never touched, so I left them the default from that MIT.txt file you supplied.

Oh and the voltage are what I'm running at the moment, but I've played around with so many safe voltage combinations. That I've probably tried them all. I wish you luck good sir because you and I are gonna need it









Motherboard Revision______________: 2.0
Bios Version______________________: F9
CPU VID___________________________: 1.3000v

Robust Graphics Booster____________[Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [8x] 
Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ [5]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ [5]
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______ [5]
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ [15]

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ [Auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay________ [Auto]
Write to Precharge Delay________ [Auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay____________ [60]
Read to Precharge Delay__________ [Auto]
Static tRead Value_______________ [Auto]
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto]

CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control [800mV]
CPU Clock Skew Control__________[Normal]
GMCH Clock Skew Control_________[Normal]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.3V] 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.2V] 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.2V] 
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V] 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.45v]

Limit CPUID Max. to 3................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)..............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support.................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support...............: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ..........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology............: [Disabled]

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect____________[Disabled]


----------



## PapaSmurf

You can try the things I've posted in *RED*. You'll need to try them in different combinations But with you running your 1066MHz ram at only 800MHz the chances of it being a ram problem are rather nil. Normally those boards don't have any problems running at a fsb of 400. I'm running an old B3 stepping Q6600 on mine at 8 x 426 (3.408GHz) using 3gig (2x1g and 2x512m) 800MHz ram OC'd to 852MHz, and that is running the [email protected] SMP client 24/7 which is even more demanding than Prime is.

Are you noticing any problems with anything else crashing at all?

But looking at your system specs I'm leaning towards your problem being the PSU. ThermalTake's PSU's are known to not be that well built, and the one you have listed is well known to be one of their poorer ones that can't cpme close to providing it's rated output. If you have a better quality PSU you might want to give that a try. While I don't have a high end video card on my P35-DS3L I am running with the OC listed above on a Seasonic (one of the top psu manufacturer's) built Antec EarthWatts 430watt psu that's almost 3 years old and mine never acts up at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdragonelite;11963350*
> Hey Papa,
> thanks for the reply I'm at work but a majority of these settings I remember by heart from working on them for 2 weeks straight. Some of these settings (ie. Fine Clock Ratio, CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control, etc) I never touched, so I left them the default from that MIT.txt file you supplied.
> 
> Oh and the voltage are what I'm running at the moment, but I've played around with so many safe voltage combinations. That I've probably tried them all. I wish you luck good sir because you and I are gonna need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard Revision______________: 2.0
> Bios Version______________________: F9
> CPU VID___________________________: 1.3000v
> 
> Robust Graphics Booster____________[Auto]
> CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [8x]
> Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.0]
> CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [100] *Try 101, 102, 99, and 98*
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [10]
> C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
> DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]
> 
> Performance Enhance = [Standard]
> 
> CAS Latency Time________________ [5]
> Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ [5]
> Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______ [5]
> Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ [15]
> 
> ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ [Auto]
> Rank Write to READ Delay________ [Auto]
> Write to Precharge Delay________ [Auto]
> Refresh to ACT Delay____________ [60]
> Read to Precharge Delay__________ [Auto]
> Static tRead Value_______________ [Auto]
> Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto]
> 
> CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control [800mV] *Try 700 and 900*
> CPU Clock Skew Control__________[Normal] *Try 50 and 100*
> GMCH Clock Skew Control_________[Normal] *Try 50 and 100*
> 
> System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
> DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.3V]
> PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.2V]
> FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.2V]
> (G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V]
> CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.45v]
> 
> Limit CPUID Max. to 3................: [Disabled]
> No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)..............: [Disabled]
> C2/C2E State Support.................: [Disabled]
> x C4/C4E State Support...............: [Disabled]
> CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ..........: [Enabled]
> CPU EIST Function....................: [Disabled]
> Virtualization Technology............: [Disabled]
> 
> Integrated Peripherals
> Legacy USB Storage Detect____________[Disabled]


----------



## xdragonelite

thanks for the reply papa, i'll try these when i get home.

sucks about my PSU i only did thermaltake since that was the same manufacturer as my tower (which when i bought the tower it had a TT PSU in there).

but hopefully, you'll reply to this post fast before i leave work but out of the manufacturers listed on this page is there a particular one that's you've read is the best one? im not going for anything too expensive but i would like your opinion on what i should get. that way if you reply before i leave i can head on over to that store and pick one up on my way back home.

thanks again papa, much appreciated.

EDIT: forgot to mention but this is already a given, i'll post my results of your suggestions later. btw, i also have that other thermaltake psu that came with my tower, but it's a 450W PSU and incompatible with my watt heavy GFX card.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The other TT would probably be even worse. The only reasonably priced one on that list I would even consider would be the Antec EarthWatts 650. Most of the others on that list are either junk, or low quality at best. If I were you I would post in the Power Supply Forum here at OCN and check out the Recommended PSU Thread before purchasing anything. Trust what Tator Tot and Phaedrus2129 tell you. Some of the others there know what they are talking about, but a lot of people wouldn't know a good PSU from a paperweight. You will probably be better off ordering one of the psu's they recommend from Newegg or one of the other online outlets than getting something from Fry's. Fry's overly liberal return policy makes me wary of a lot of their products.


----------



## xdragonelite

that is true, but i'm kind of a time constraint right now since i use my PC for my freelance since i have to use after effects. but this antec quattro 850w is recommended by jonnyguru which is where many of the PSU recommended reviews come from, and it also had a score of 9.5.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If that is within you budget that would be fine. But part of the reason for having you post in the PSU thread was to see if others agreed with me that the TT is the problem or not. At least with Fry's you would be able to return it.


----------



## xdragonelite

yeah its for testing purposes anyways, if it still reboots i'll return it. if not, then i'll keep it and then all the computer parts i bought this past week i'll return them so it'll help pay for the new PSU. as dumb as it is i bought a lot of new computer parts to try and figure out what was wrong with my computer. here's hoping it'll work!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Make sure you double check that all of the connections to the motherboard, especially the 24pin and the 4pin are plugged in securely. Also, if the psu doesn't help try a long bios clear (see below) for overnight or while at work then redo your last bios settings that worked. Sometimes while experimenting with bios settings for an OC the bios can get confused or stuck on one setting or another and cause some problems.

If you have another power cord from the PSU to the wall outlet you might want to try that.

Also try resetting the bios to optimal defaults, then make whatever changes are necessary for your hardware, but leave it at stock speeds and see if it the Blend test still causes problems or not.

And finally try a pass or two of 3dMark06 or Vantage to see if loading the vid card causes it to reboot.

You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one.

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## xdragonelite

man papasmurf i can't thank you enough! Getting that new power supply relieved the problem I was having. 10 minutes into rendering in after effects and no reboot at all! *knocks on wood*

In a matter of seconds after I followed your 18 step direction, I set my cpu clock ratio @8x, host frequency @425, and now i'm running @3.4GHz!! also set my multiplier to 2.5 to get it to a 1063 rating.

If there's one thing I have to work on during my free time, is I'd like to lower my temp down a little bit. Right now my highs are running @54C, 51C, 47C, and 48C. I know that's somewhat normal but I'd still like to lower the cpu voltage down a bit to get it just right.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Glad it worked out. Which PSU did you end up getting?

To get those temps down you'll need to go with a real high end air cooler like a Megahalems that will run you $60 or so. My Q6600 has been running the [email protected] SMP client which means it runs at 98 to 100% load 24/7 for over 3 1/2 years with temps in the high 50s to low 60s so I wouldn't worry about those temps. The 65nm cpus like the q6600 are tough as nails.


----------



## xdragonelite

I ended up getting the Antec TruePower Quattro 850W and so far it's working wonders so far.

But you're right again I'm not getting enough cooling from my Zalman so come this Friday when I get paid I'm going to go ahead and invest in that Megahalems. I had to pull back on my OC to 3.3GHz since whenever I stress tested I'd get a BSOD. I was also running up to 70C running the IntelBurnTest as well. I still BSOD whenever I stress test my 3.3GHz setup, but it's not bad to the point where I can't run my usual programs. I can still render and convert video just fine without any BSOD occuring.


----------



## PapaSmurf

A BSOD in Prime normally means it needs more vcore.

If you have been getting a lot of BSOD's and shutdowns do yourself a big favor and do the following. First, open up an Elevated Command Prompt (re: Run As Administrator), type in *sfc /scannow*, then hit enter. This should take about 10 to 20 minutes depending on what it finds. After that finishes open up another Elevated Command Prompt and type in *chkdsk /r* and hit enter. You will be prompted that it can't run now and do you want to run it the next time the system boots. Type in *Y*, hit enter, then reboot the computer and let it run. Depending on the size of the OS partition and how many problems it finds and needs to fix this could take anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour or more as it is very thorough.

What happens is that when the system shuts down like it does when you pull the plug, have a power outage, BSOD, etc. without going through the normal Windows Shutdown Routine some of the files that are open become corrupted and/or some of the clusters on the hard drive become corrupted. Running those two utilities (sfc is System File Checker) will normally clean up and fix the problems leaving you with a more stable and responsive system. Otherwise the corruption leads to more problems. less stability, loss of performance, and quite often more corruption.

I normally run these two utilities once a month or so even if I don't have any problems, and anytime I have some problems.


----------



## xdragonelite

does that mean that any time my computer boots down/BSOD i should run SFC and disc check? or are you saying run it once a month.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Both. I run it once a month or so as preventative maintenance AND whenever it BSOD's or powers down without using Windows shutdown. If it starts Blue Screening I try to rectify the problem causing the BSOD's first, then run them. Sometimes I'll wait until dinner time, end of the day, or some other time when I don't need to use it for a while to run them though, especially if I'm in the middle of a project. What happens quite often is once you get a BSOD and have to use the reset button to hard reboot the file/disk corruption will breed more BSOD's, which in turn cause the file/disk corruption to become worse breeding more BSOD's in ever increasing frequency. The longer you wait to run them to fix the problems the worse the system gets.


----------



## xdragonelite

thanks papa,
i'll do that as soon before i go to bed tonight. btw is there any overclocking stress test software that you recommend? i know you're not fond of Prime95. ORTHOS only tests 2 of my four cores, and IntelBurnTest loses memory before it finishes the runs i set on it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I run a 32M HyperPi and watch the screen for any glitches. If there aren't any video glitches I will run 2 passes of Memtest 86 (the one from http://memtest.org, not the other one). If there are no errors I load up the [email protected] SMP Client and run that for a couple of days. You can still use the system while it is running, and it serves a useful purpose as the results go towards Cancer and other disease research. That is more demanding and real world than Prime or any of the other tests. I've seen way too many systems that could run Prime or the other programs for 24, 48, even 72 hours or more and fall flat on their faces to waste my time with them.

The problem with stress testing for days is that it isn't realistic. If you are overclocking your system you will NEVER be able to get it 100% stable. If the ambient room temp goes up a couple of degrees your previous results are now invalid. If the dust builds up on the case filters, fans, or heatsink fins you previous results are now invalid. If you install any Windows updates, make a system change, add or remove a program, or change ANY hardware your previous results are now invalid. Essentially one would need to be running the stress tests 100% of the time, 24/7/365 for the results to be accurate with isn't feasible or realistic. People have to accept the fact that 100% stability on an overclocked system is effectively impossible to attain and be satisfied with that. It's barely possible on one running at stock speeds, and even that is questionable. If one wants to use Prime then do it in a sensible way. 2hours of small fft followed by 1-2 hours of blend should be sufficient. If it takes longer than that to cause a failure or error it's probably a false positive. If it were a real problem it would manifest itself during regular usage.

Not everyone is comfortable with doing it this way, but the amount of time I've wasted doing 24 hour and longer memtest, prime, etc. stress testing and comparing those results to other tests have proven to me that it is sufficient for 99% stability, which is as much as anyone can truthfully claim anyway. There are just too many variables to have legitimate 100% stability.


----------



## xdragonelite

very good outlook on the 100% stability, very true indeed. and yes im very familiar with [email protected] i run [email protected] (or in this case life with playstation) on my playstation 3 everyday that i'm not watch a blu-ray or playing games. but thanks for the advice again!


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. Someone has to keep this thread going. The P35-DS3L is still an excellent board. The only reason I went to the EP45-UD3P for my main rig is the FSB of the P35 tends to bot put at about 445 or so which really hurt overclocking a Q9550. I was limited to about 3.76GHz with the P35 while I can do 4.29 on the EP45 board do to it's improvements. The P35 is still in use as a folding machine and backup though running my Q6600 @ 3.4gig.


----------



## jfuze

Okay Papasmurf, here are my computer settings you asked for a couple pages ago.

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
RAM: 8GB GSkill DDR2-1000 (Model F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ)
GPU: 8800GTS 512MB
HDD: Seagate 250GB 7200RPM
Windows 7 Pro

Any advice on how I can get my E8400 overclocked with this setup? Like I said before, the settings do not hold when I try overclocking it. My motherboard is updated to the latest bios.

I've got a new graphics card on the way so anything I can squeeze out of this CPU would be great.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfuze;11986122*
> Okay Papasmurf, here are my computer settings you asked for a couple pages ago.
> 
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> RAM: 8GB GSkill DDR2-1000 (Model F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ)
> GPU: 8800GTS 512MB
> HDD: Seagate 250GB 7200RPM
> Windows 7 Pro
> 
> Any advice on how I can get my E8400 overclocked with this setup? Like I said before, the settings do not hold when I try overclocking it. My motherboard is updated to the latest bios.
> 
> I've got a new graphics card on the way so anything I can squeeze out of this CPU would be great.


What heatsink are you using on it? If it's the stock one that could be why you are having problems as it might not be able to handle the additional heat produced when overclocking. That's why I mentioned to fill out the USER CP in as much detail as possible.

Run CoreTemp to determine what the VID of your cpu is. You can't get that information from CPU-Z or any other program that I know of. Your VID is a very important piece of information to know when it comes to overclocking as it tells us where to set the vcore. Without that information we are blind

I would start by going into the bios, load optimized defaults, then save and exit. Re-enter the bios and make any adjustments to the boot order, etc. for your specific hardware.

Go into the Advanced Features section and make the following changes.

Advanced Bios Features:

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor: some say disabled, but I prefer it enabled.
CPU EIST: disabled
Virtualization: Enabled if you will be using Virtual Machines, otherwise disabled.
Initial display: PEG

Now hit the Control key and the F1 key at the same time to enable the complete MIT section of the bios. Enter in the following as a test and let us know how it goes. It will actually be an underclock, but we are trying to find out how the bios reacts to these settings.

You need to fill in anything that is in red and be sure to include it in your next post.

*Motherboard Revision*______________:
*Bios Version*______________________:
CPU_______________________________: E8400
*CPU VID*___________________________:

Robust Graphics Booster____________[Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [7]
Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ 5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 5
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______ 5
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ 15

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________
Rank Write to READ Delay________
Write to Precharge Delay________
Refresh to ACT Delay____________
Read to Precharge Delay__________
Static tRead Value_______________
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto]

CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control [800mV]
CPU Clock Skew Control__________[Normal]
GMCH Clock Skew Control_________[Normal]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.2V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.40v] or whatever your VID is.


----------



## jfuze

Ive got a nice Xigmatek cooler on the CPU so its never been an overheating issue. Here is the info you asked for:

Motherboard Revision______________: (not sure, bought in March of 2008)
Bios Version______________________: F9
CPU_______________________________: E8400
CPU VID___________________________: 1.1500v


----------



## PapaSmurf

In that case try a vcore in the bios of 1.15 to 1.20.


----------



## jfuze

Ok, i put in the settings you listed and it worked, Im confused about the voltage thing. I left it at the 1.22500v I think. It said normal above it...

Let me clarify: the program you told me to run said 1.15 but it was jumping around for some reason to different numbers. After I applied the settings you posted my bios said 1.225


----------



## PapaSmurf

The vcore will jump around in CPU-Z, but not in CoreTemp. That will show the VID of the chip which is what it is hard coded to default to. CPU-Z only shows what it is actually running at after vdroop.

If it runs at the settings I provided previously then raise the vcore a couple of notches and then raise the cpu Clock Frequency from 7 to 8 and see how it does. If that works, raise it to 9 and test some more.


----------



## jfuze

Ok, i raised it to 8x and the voltage exactly 2 notches above 1.225 and its working. First time in 3 years this has been overclocked. lol

its at 3.2ghz now

Question about memory.... should it be at 800mhz? isnt my memory 1000mhz? just curious


----------



## PapaSmurf

We want to leave the memory there for now. Once we get the cpu maxed out then we'll work on maximizing the memory. If you try to do both at the same time it makes things more difficult.

If it will run okay with the cpu at 9x, then try raising the fsb in increments of 5 to 10 at a time till we reach the limit of what it can do. You might need to raise the vcore another notch or two as well as raise the FSB and/or MCH voltage one more notch. At this point it will be a matter or experimenting to find out what the limit is.

Once the cpu limit has been reached try different Memory Multipliers to get the ram as close to 1000 as possible. You should be able to run it a bit over 1000, but like the cpu you'll have to experiment to find out just how high it can go. You might need to raise the memory voltage to +0.3 or +0.4 to do that though.


----------



## jfuze

Cool thanks Papasmurf. Appreciate the help.

Is there a point where I should stop raising the voltage?


----------



## jfuze

Ok, i have a problem. I ran Prime95 to see if my overclock was stable and im getting "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4" almost immediately. I've tried upping to voltage but its still there so im guessing something else is wrong?

My OC is only at 3.6ghz now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

When you run Prime, a hard lock or BSOD (especially the 0x124 BSOD} is usually lack of vcore or vtt, but when one core fails a prime test while the others plug away it is generally a mch or ref voltage.

With a 45nm cpu like your E8400 1.4 is about the highest vcore one would want to use 24/7 (1.5 on a 65nm cpu) on air. It does have a lot to do with the temps though. 45C under 100% load with 1.5v isn't going to be as hard on the cpu as 70C with 1.35v would.

When you post back with the OC not passing tests we need to know the settings you are using. It's impossible to tell you much without knowing what settings aren't working. Telling 3.6 only tells us part of the equation, but I can assume that you were using 9 x 400, but I have no idea what voltages you are using.


----------



## jfuze

3.6ghz oc (9x400)
1.325 voltage
+.3 on the DDR2 Overvoltage control

Everything else is what you told me to use. Prime has been running for a few minutes and no errors. Temp hasnt went above 58c.

Does this look good(normal?) to you?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That doesn't look bad at all. It's simply a matter of trying different settings to see what will and won't work. I would try to keep the load temps below 65C for extended periods. Otherwise, just keep experimenting.


----------



## jfuze

Are there any other settings I should be changing? Or just the voltage and FSB?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not really much more to work with other than ram timings and tweaks.


----------



## jfuze

Having a hard time getting anything over 3.6ghz stable. After doing alot of reading, I dont want to raise my Vcore over 1.39. Not sure what to do at this point...


----------



## PapaSmurf

You may have hit the limit's of what that cpu will OC to on that board. I know that my Q6600 will OC to 3.625GHz stable on my EP45-UD3P board but only 3.408GHz on my P35-DS3L with all of the other hardware being the same. The P35-DS3L is a fine motherboard, but it doesn't have all of the fine tuning controls the EP45-UD3P has and it suffers from severe vdroop (.105 on the P35 as opposed to .015 on the EP45). You can try the vdroop mod to see if that helps.


----------



## bardos

Question about temps. Using Core Temp I will idle without load at say 50C. However at the same time Hardware Monitor Pro gives me an idle 56C.

If I reboot and go to the BIOS, i get a readout of 38C on both cores.

What should I believe?

thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Without knowing what CPU you have, what cpu heatsink/fan, what the ambient room temps are, bios revision, or if it's running stock or overclocked it would be impossible to know for sure. Try filling out your system specs so we have some idea of what hardware we are dealing with. Click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with.


----------



## bardos

ok, done.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it's one of these Rosewill heatsinks then I would go with the 50-56C temps as being the more reliable.










If it's more like one of these then the 30's C is more realistic.









Of course, without knowing if you are OC'ing the cpu or not doesn't help matters any as does not knowing the ambient room temps which is why I requested that information previously.


----------



## bardos

My hsf looks like this


----------



## PapaSmurf

In that case and you are running an E4300 at it's stock speed then figure it should be about 10C or so hotter than the ambient room temp at idle. An average 68-72F room would equate to 20-22C.


----------



## travesty

hi ocn. im in the process of overclocking my intel x3350 (q9450). currently, 410mhz fsb will cause my system to be unstable and freeze when being stressed.

i know that the chip i have is capable of reaching 4.0ghz with the right motherboard. im shooting for 3.6(450x8) because i doubt i can get the fsb much higher than that. i will be adding a 40mm fan and reapplying the TIM on the NB heat sink soon. once i get the fan on there, im hoping to bump the mch to +2. i will also be taking papas advice and experiment with only my corsair ram because the timings are looser and the voltage is less than the ocz ram. my current settings are listed below and i will be tweaking the voltages over the next few days to see how far i can push this board.

just wondering if anyone else on here has experience overclocking this chip on the p35-ds3l and can offer any advice









my corsair ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590

my ocz ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227267

Motherboard Revision______________: 2.0
Bios Version______________________: f8
CPU_______________________________: X3350 (Q9450)
CPU VID___________________________: 1.212v

Robust Graphics Booster____________[Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [8]
Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________5
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______5
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________18

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________3
Rank Write to READ Delay________3
Write to Precharge Delay________6
Refresh to ACT Delay____________54
Read to Precharge Delay__________3
Static tRead Value_______________8
Static tRead Phase Adjust________0

CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control [] /*
CPU Clock Skew Control__________[] * dont know where these are
GMCH Clock Skew Control_________[] */

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.1V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.275v]

Limit CPUID Max. to 3................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)..............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support.................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support...............: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ..........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology............: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect____________[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *travesty*


my corsair ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145590

my ocz ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227267

Motherboard Revision______________: 2.0
Bios Version______________________: f8
CPU_______________________________: X3350 (Q9450)
CPU VID___________________________: 1.212v

Robust Graphics Booster____________[Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [8] 
Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________5 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________5
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______5
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________18

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________3 
Rank Write to READ Delay________3 
Write to Precharge Delay________6 
Refresh to ACT Delay____________54 
Read to Precharge Delay__________3
Static tRead Value_______________8
Static tRead Phase Adjust________0

CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control [] /*
CPU Clock Skew Control__________[] * dont know where these are
GMCH Clock Skew Control_________[] */

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.2V] 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [Normal] 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.2V] 
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V] 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.300v]

Limit CPUID Max. to 3................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)..............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support.................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support...............: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ..........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology............: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect____________[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


Using ONLY the Corsair ram, make the changes in Red then start raising the fsb in 5MHz increments. See how high it can get you. If you can't get to 425fsb or higher, raise the MCH to +.3. If that doesn't help, try 5-6-6-20 or 6-6-6-24.


----------



## smokinbonz

So I'm Pretty sure when i flashed my bios it got corrupt or something. Now my machine just turns on then off in what seems to be an endless loop. Is there any way to recover the bios. I read something about shorting pins on the chip... idk if its beyond that. Some boards have some floppy jumper or something and restore from disk..

Im just hoping Im not SOL... and if I am what are my options if i remove the board and buy a new one. Will gb sell me a programmed eeprom to solder in its place? can i remove it or program it somehow directly while it is on the board. or do i put it in a glad bag and trash it ?

Thanks


----------



## smokinbonz

***Update***

Did troubleshooting and find with 4 pin molex cpu power plug in, board power cycles, with it out it stays on,
tried a second known good cpu, same results...
I got the board in feb 08 havent used it much lately but, Has this happened to anyone ? i guess that 12V input is shorted on the board, maybe ill put a meter on it. prob remove it from the case too what the hell


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you used QFlash you are probably out of luck and will need to send it in to Gigabyte to have it repaired. They have a 3 year warranty so there is a chance that it will still be covered if you kept your receipt or can get a copy from the online reseller you purchased it from (Newegg, ZZF, and some of the others have those records in your online account). Otherwise you can try getting a bios chip from some place like Fleabay and solder it on yourself. I don't know if Gigabyte will sell you one or not, you would need to contact them yourself about that.

If you had a floppy drive installed on your system and had it configured as the first boot device there is a chance to use a self booting floppy to re-flash it, but ONLY if you had it originally. If the system had no Floppy Drive or had the floppy wasn't the first boot device this method won't work. See the middle of post number 2 in this thread at TweakTown for details on doing this.

I have seen a few of these boards that have the 4pin cpu power connector burn out due to being overloaded. Normally you'll see some scorch marks on the pins or the housing will melt if that happens though so you would know it. Without the 4pin plugged in at all the system should power up, the fans will start, etc. but it will rarely, if ever have enough 12v current getting to the cpu for it to post or enter the bios. The fact that it does the power cycle tells me that either the bios is corrupted or you have some incorrect settings in the bios that it can't boot to. The power cycling is the bios way of trying to find settings that it can boot to (happens when your OC settings are too extreme) or it is looking for the backup bios on the hard drive (which most people don't have since it requires a Fat32 file system).

Try the DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear. That often times fixes this problem. You must follow ALL of the steps *EXACTLY*. If you miss one you need to start over from step one. I would start with a one hour clear. If that doesn't help go with a 12 hour clear.


Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Press and hold the Insert Key on the Keyboard.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## overclocker23578

What does the Vcore on this motherboard go to? I might get one to destroy some celeron Ds' at high frequency.


----------



## PapaSmurf

2.0v.


----------



## smokinbonz

Well after further talks with gigabyte they believe the board is broken. It seems my bios flash was a success. They initially refused my ram but after some coercion have agreed to accept it. So long story short they will diagnose the problem. After I tried my second known good CPU they agreed it is an issue with the board. I belie some sort of short. I have noticed with the 12v molex in the system loops an also the CPU fan barely spins. However with the plug not in 12v is strong and the CPU fan runs normal. I think ist simply a coincidence I flashed the bios. I did UAE some minor issues with the board just prior to the upgrade as I attempted to clone two notebook drives and my suytem failed to boot. 
Thanks to pap smurf for the information !! Much appreciated. Guess I'll just have to get some boxes together and ship it to them


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


2.0v.










Celeron D + DICE = 6GHz!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depends on the amount of vdroop you run into though. These boards are notorious for it.


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12101706*
> Depends on the amount of vdroop you run into though. These boards are notorious for it.


no LLC?


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I just wanted to stop by and thank everyone for keeping this thread alive so long. I've read through a large part of it and it got me excited to try to take my e8400 to a higher place









PapaSmurf, you are a man of wisdom! Seems everytime I had a question or concern would cruise through this thread and find the answer in a post by you. THANKS!

After working on it for about a week I finally got it stable at 4.0!








[/IMG]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclocker23578*


no LLC?










Nope. Wish it did though. Makes a BIG difference in how well you can OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb*


I just wanted to stop by and thank everyone for keeping this thread alive so long. I've read through a large part of it and it got me excited to try to take my e8400 to a higher place









PapaSmurf, you are a man of wisdom! Seems everytime I had a question or concern would cruise through this thread and find the answer in a post by you. THANKS!

After working on it for about a week I finally got it stable at 4.0!












It's posts like yours that make it all worthwhile. Nice OC there buddy.








:


----------



## BigFan

Didn't even realize that such a thread existed XD


----------



## JeffDietrich

Hey all --

I'm trying to give some extra power to my CPU (Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @2.66 GHz). I've flashed my BIOS to the most recent version (it got corrupted a little while back), and have followed the tips given on the front page on this thread (disabled SpeedStep, VGA booster, and Smart Fan Control; lock PCIe bus at 100mhz).

As best as I can tell, here's the situation:

I set the System Voltage Control to manual and modify the CPU Host Frequency field, [escape] to main BOIS screen and [F10] (Save and Exit), the system shuts down. Powers off immediately, no re-boot, attempt at POST, et cetera.

I've tried voltages ranging from 1.32500 (slightly above the Normal CPU Vcore (1.31250v)) to 1.40000, to no effect.

I managed to get the system to boot through to the OS with System Voltage Control on Auto and CPU Frequency at 2.80 GHz (350*8). This is, of course, a tiny improvement from the 2.66GHz my CPU was running at earlier this morning, so I'd like get it up more.

Trying the same (System Voltage Control at Auto) with Host Frequency at 400 (3.2GHz), 375 (3.00 GHz), and 360 (2.9 GHz) yielded the same immediate shut down.

My suspicion is that the Auto feature is mishandling the voltages once it gets up past a certain level, which is what is causing the system to shut down. I don't know what voltages the system used to run the CPU at 2.80 (350*8), and I've had little luck finding them manually. I should think that 1.4000 or even 1.3500 should be enough, but the problem doesn't seem to let up.

What do you all suggest?

Thanks for your help (and for this thread).


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeffDietrich*


Hey all --

I'm trying to give some extra power to my CPU (Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @2.66 GHz). I've flashed my BIOS to the most recent version (it got corrupted a little while back), and have followed the tips given on the front page on this thread (disabled SpeedStep, VGA booster, and Smart Fan Control; lock PCIe bus at 100mhz).

As best as I can tell, here's the situation:

I set the System Voltage Control to manual and modify the CPU Host Frequency field, [escape] to main BOIS screen and [F10] (Save and Exit), the system shuts down. Powers off immediately, no re-boot, attempt at POST, et cetera.

I've tried voltages ranging from 1.32500 (slightly above the Normal CPU Vcore (1.31250v)) to 1.40000, to no effect.

I managed to get the system to boot through to the OS with System Voltage Control on Auto and CPU Frequency at 2.80 GHz (350*8). This is, of course, a tiny improvement from the 2.66GHz my CPU was running at earlier this morning, so I'd like get it up more.

Trying the same (System Voltage Control at Auto) with Host Frequency at 400 (3.2GHz), 375 (3.00 GHz), and 360 (2.9 GHz) yielded the same immediate shut down.

My suspicion is that the Auto feature is mishandling the voltages once it gets up past a certain level, which is what is causing the system to shut down. I don't know what voltages the system used to run the CPU at 2.80 (350*8), and I've had little luck finding them manually. I should think that 1.4000 or even 1.3500 should be enough, but the problem doesn't seem to let up.

What do you all suggest?

Thanks for your help (and for this thread).


Hi,

Set the Performance Enhance feature to 'Standard'. Also set the *Static tRead Value* to manual and control it yourself. *Try 8*. If still problems, increase it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeffDietrich*


Hey all --

I'm trying to give some extra power to my CPU (Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @2.66 GHz). I've flashed my BIOS to the most recent version (it got corrupted a little while back), and have followed the tips given on the front page on this thread (disabled SpeedStep, VGA booster, and Smart Fan Control; lock PCIe bus at 100mhz).

As best as I can tell, here's the situation:

I set the System Voltage Control to manual and modify the CPU Host Frequency field, [escape] to main BOIS screen and [F10] (Save and Exit), the system shuts down. Powers off immediately, no re-boot, attempt at POST, et cetera.

I've tried voltages ranging from 1.32500 (slightly above the Normal CPU Vcore (1.31250v)) to 1.40000, to no effect.

I managed to get the system to boot through to the OS with System Voltage Control on Auto and CPU Frequency at 2.80 GHz (350*8). This is, of course, a tiny improvement from the 2.66GHz my CPU was running at earlier this morning, so I'd like get it up more.

Trying the same (System Voltage Control at Auto) with Host Frequency at 400 (3.2GHz), 375 (3.00 GHz), and 360 (2.9 GHz) yielded the same immediate shut down.

My suspicion is that the Auto feature is mishandling the voltages once it gets up past a certain level, which is what is causing the system to shut down. I don't know what voltages the system used to run the CPU at 2.80 (350*8), and I've had little luck finding them manually. I should think that 1.4000 or even 1.3500 should be enough, but the problem doesn't seem to let up.

What do you all suggest?

Thanks for your help (and for this thread).


You need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with.

Now start the system and run CoreTemp to determine the VID of your cpu. CPU-Z and other apps will NOT tell you the actual VID the cpu is hard coded for. RealTemp can sometimes provide that information, but you have to configure it to show it and I haven't found it to work as well as CoreTemp does. We need to know what that VID is to know what to tell you to set your vcore to. I've seen too many instances of the bios misreading the VID and setting the default vcore incorrectly to trust it. The most reliable way to determine the VID (which is the most important voltage you need to know) is by using CoreTemp.

Next, shut down the system, unplug the power cord from the psu, press and hold the power on button for 10 to 20 seconds to drain the capacitors, remove the cmos battery, then place the clear cmos jumper on the clear position and leave it for at least 1 full minute. Remove the jumper, replace the battery, plug the psu back in, power up the system, enter the bios, load optimized defaults, then save and exit. Return to the bios and make any changes appropriate to your hardware, disable EIST, C1E, Full Screen Logo, Legacy USB Storage Detect, and CIA. Save and exit, then return to the bios, hit the F11 key, and save your current settings as STOCK. This way you don't have to go back and make all of these changes when you have a problem and have to start over.

Next, using AUTO for voltages when overclocking rarely works, The system simply can't make the necessary changes it needs to provide adequate voltage for an OC much more than 5 to 10% over stock. You need to manually set the voltages. You'll also need to set the other settings manually. From the main bios screen hit the control and f1 keys at the same time to enable ALL of the bios settings in the MIT section. Manually set the Memory Multiplier to 2.00. Leaving it set to SPD will cause the ram to go out of spec once you start overclocking and that can cause the problem you are having. Depending on what Ram you have you might need to manually raise the memory voltage. Once again, without know what ram you have there is no way for any of us to know what to tell you to set it to.

Once you fill out your system specs and provide the VID and ram information we can try to provide some other more specific settings for you.


----------



## JeffDietrich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


...

Once you fill out your system specs and provide the VID and ram information we can try to provide some other more specific settings for you.


Alright, filled out the system specs.

VID, according to CoreTemp. is 1.3125v.

Going in to put together the other suggested changes now, will reply / edit back with results.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Still waiting on the complete ram information that was requested in my previous post. What you provided about the ram tells us absolutely nothing useful.


----------



## JeffDietrich

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Still waiting on the complete ram information that was requested in my previous post. What you provided about the ram tells us absolutely nothing useful.


Updated it. If I'm still missing something, here's the Newegg link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122


----------



## JeffDietrich

Update:

I've gotten up and running at 3.20GHz (400*8), System Voltage: 1.3625v, tRead at 9. Initial stress tests put temps at ~35-40Â° idle, ~45-50Â° under full load.

Going to run an extended ORTHOS test to make sure everything is stable. If it is, I'd like to get those temps down another couple of degrees, and I think there's a bit of wiggle room in the voltage.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You probably won't be able to lower cpu temps much with that AF7. It just doesn't have enough mass. You can try lowering the vcore a notch or two, but that might not help that much.

With that ram you are severely handicapped as to how much of an OC you can get. Using the lower Memory Multiplier of 2.00 anything over a 400fsb is OC'ing the ram. That ram is okay, but without loosening the timings from 5-5-5-15 to 6-6-6-18 or so you probably won't be able to OC it that much. But the looser timings will lower the memory performance and lower overall performance which will negate the higher cpu clock speed. You can try pushing +.2 or +.3 vdimm to see if that will allow you to push the ram higher without loosening timings, but there is no guarantee it will work. With a better cpu heatsink and some 1066 ram you could probably get to 3.6GHz with that mobo and cpu.


----------



## Erper

hi guys, i have few questions to ask u about this mobo and how to OC e6550 cpu on it...

Settings:
CPU EIST Function__________ [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)____ [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect__ [Disabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3______ [Disabled]

Peripherials
SATA AHCI Mode__________ [AHCI] - if i put ahci, windows dont boot up even if sata is in it

MIT
Robust Graphics Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio x7
CPU Host Clock Control Enable
CPU Host Frequency (MHz) 400
PCI 100
C.I.A. 2 Disable
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) 2.00

Now for voltages i have some questions..
how to set them up..
i tried by default giving to cpu 1.375v
DDR2 OverVoltage Control 0.3
PCI-E OverVoltage Control 0.1
FSB OverVoltage Control 0.1
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control 0.1

Memory is corsair 2gb 55518, 800mhz xms2

question is, what voltages to use, what would be stable fsb to work with.. now its on 2.8, 400x7


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


hi guys, i have few questions to ask u about this mobo and how to OC e6550 cpu on it...

Settings:
CPU EIST Function__________ [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)____ [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect__ [Disabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3______ [Disabled]

Peripherials
SATA AHCI Mode__________ [AHCI] - if i put ahci, windows dont boot up even if sata is in it

MIT
Robust Graphics Booster Auto
CPU Clock Ratio x7
CPU Host Clock Control Enable
CPU Host Frequency (MHz) 400
PCI 100
C.I.A. 2 Disable
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) 2.00

Now for voltages i have some questions..
how to set them up..
i tried by default giving to cpu 1.375v
DDR2 OverVoltage Control 0.3
PCI-E OverVoltage Control 0.1
FSB OverVoltage Control 0.1
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control 0.1

Memory is corsair 2gb 55518, 800mhz xms2

question is, what voltages to use, what would be stable fsb to work with.. now its on 2.8, 400x7


Unless you installed Windows with AHCI enabled in the bios it won't boot into Windows if you change it later. With the P35-DS3L AHCI doesn't really give you any benefits except for hot swap. If you don't have any hot swappable SATA hard drives just leave it in IDE (or compatibility) mode. There are ways to change it, but they are sometimes more hassle than they are worth. See this thread for details on doing this if you decide to.

With 400MHz ram you might need to loosen the ram timings from 5-5-5-18 to 6-6-6-24 to run them much over 400fsb. That is probably going to be your main obstacle to overcome with your OC. But with the limited amount of increase you will likely see it probably won't be worth it as you will have lower performance even with a higher cpu clock speed. You already have the maximum amount of vdimm I would run those ram sticks with.

What is the VID of your specific CPU? You can find that from CoreTemp. CPU-Z and other such apps do NOT tell you the actual VID. Without that it's difficult to offer any advice on what vcore to use. Your other voltages look fine.


----------



## Erper

VID for OCd e6550 on 3.0ghz shows 1.35v...
for memory it shows 7-7-7-22(24)...
its win xp sp3 on it now...

and it ep35c-ds3r


----------



## PapaSmurf

The VID of a cpu never changes. It will be exactly the same where it's running overclocked, underclocked, or stock speed. If the 1.35 comes from CoreTemp then try 1.36 to 1.3825 to see if that helps with the OC. If the 1.35 comes from any other program than your guess is as good as anyones as to what to change it to.

With the ICH9R South Bridge you might notice some improvement by enabling AHCI. Try the link I posted previously for instructions on how to change it.


----------



## Erper

In bios i set it on 1.375, just incase... Run prime for 30min, load temp on stock cooler 58c


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's impressive with a stock HSF.


----------



## turrican9

Do not forget the Vdroop in these boards. My Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R has a pretty large Vdroop... When overclocking my Q9400 to 3600MHz i use 1.35v Vcore in bios.. This shows up in CPU-Z at 1.296v - 1.312v at idle. When at Load, using IBT it drops down to 1.25 Volts... So setting 1.35v in bios gave me 1.25v under max load in Windows.


----------



## Erper

well i started with 1.375v on vcpu.. and its still holding up...
now i moved to 490x7=3.43ghz and doing some prime tests... so max temp is 57 so far...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12529822*
> well i started with 1.375v on vcpu.. and its still holding up...
> now i moved to 490x7=3.43ghz and doing some prime tests... so max temp is 57 so far...


That E6550 is the latest generation 65nm Core 2 CPU with a 333FSB? You have a low x7 multi to work with...

My GA-P35 DS3R is a tad better then the DS3L which is the cheapest board in this series...

From reviews my board topped out at around 500MHz FSB with Dual Cores so you are really stretching it when closing 500FSB...


----------



## Erper

well this one si ep35c-ds3r... so bit better than one u have...
i tried with 500x7 and it gets to windows... didnt test on prime....
on 510x7 its failing...
too much for that cpu...
atleast i know the limit.. hehe...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12529907*
> well this one si ep35c-ds3r... so bit better than one u have...
> i tried with 500x7 and it gets to windows... didnt test on prime....
> on 510x7 its failing...
> too much for that cpu...
> atleast i know the limit.. hehe...


Ahh... You have the EP35c with DDR3 support...

If you can make it to 7x 500FSB = 3500MHz and Rock stable, you should be really happy


----------



## Erper

ill test it later today on 3.5 as it seams to be possible...
more than 2000 fsb is overkill for mobo, simply not passing windows logo...
i just cant belive that cpu whos few years old, on 65nm, is rising from 2.33 to 3.46....
even better than my q9550on p5q pro... my max with Q is 3.8


----------



## KingT

@ *Erper*

You're probably hitting a FSB wall of your motherboard..

I have E6750 G0 stepping and it did 533MHz FSB x 7 ROCK SOLID on my P5Q Pro..

Could've gone even higher but my RAM at that time was holding me back (Apacer 2x1GB DDR2 800Mhz)..

For 533MHz FSB it needed:

vFSB= 1.36V
vPLL= 1.60V
vNB= 1.36
CPU GTL = 0.65x

It also did 4GHz (500 x 8) with Vcore= 1.45V but it was really a GOLDEN sample as it did 3.6GHz on stock Vcore=1.2875V..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

dont u think that 2k fsbis too much?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12529981*
> dont u think that 2k fsbis too much?


No if it's stable..

But this is OCN so nothing is too much..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

ill try later on and will post results...


----------



## turrican9

P45 motherboards are more forgiving at 500FSB+ VS P35 when overclocking Dual cores... P35's pretty much tops out at around 500FSB with Dual cores..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


ill try later on and will post results...


If your Q9550 tops out at around 3.8GHz you can just as well use it in your EP35C DS3R. It should top out at around 460FSB for Quad Cores...

As I've said, I'm rock stable with my GA-P35 DS3R with [email protected] (450FSB x8).

If doing this you can probably use your P5Q Pro to push that E6550 even further


----------



## Erper

Proof

max OC... i like it..
if win xp had a dx11 i would definitely stay on it...

Also...
i have 2x2 geil ddr3 7-7-7-24 1333, 1.5v...
first time when i got those stick and put on mobo, fans were just spining.. no picture... now i tried it again, since i first oc my ddr2 on 800-1000, stick one 2gb ddr3, started and its working????
how???
i but, it was working on 1000 instead of 1333... than i tried to put on 1600 and bang.. not working, so again, stick my ddr2, set freq on 1000 and works.. so again i stick ddr3, setup freq on 1200 and its working...
how is that possible???


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey how's everyone doin?

I have a problem. I have attempted to go back to my original OC settings thatyou see in my Sig. I can't get them to save to the bios. I do not know whats going on. I have locked the Memory Multi to 2.00 Locked the PCIE @ 100Mhz Disabled Smart fan, Speedstep and changed all "Performance En hance" and "VGA Booster" to Standard/Disable/Auto in various combonations. Tried to set the Multi to 10.5 and the clock at 335 to give me 3.51Ghz. I hit F10 to save it and reboot. Load into Windows and CPUz it and I am still at 2.8Ghz. What am I missing?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The last time that happened to me I fixed it by doing the following.


Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear. IN a situation like this 5 to 10 minutes seems to work fairly well.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including printers, external drives, cameras, cell phones, MP3 players, etc. A USB Mouse and Keyboard are okay, but any other USB devices can and will cause problems, even USB Flash Drives. Make sure you don't have any Memory Cards or Sticks in a card reader.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.
Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Erick Silver

PapaSmurf...You are a GOD!! Booted up my lappy and followed your directions. Perfect! I am back where I am supposed to be. +Rep my Smurfy Blue friend!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Glad it worked. Sometimes the bios gets a bit confused and that normally seems to clear it out. I'm just glad it didn't take the really long clear. I've seen a couple take over two days to clear out enough to get back on track.


----------



## alanthecelt

is this a relevent topic for ga-p35-dq6?
just picked one of these up of ebay as my asus p5n-d was annoying me and becoming flaky.

So far, system as signature, e8400 @ 9x470 (4230?mhz) memory @ 2.4 multiplier (1128 mhz)
core volt, 1.29 (actual in cpuid) , memory 2v (2.1v standard for 1060 operation) fsb and mch voltage up 1 notch from stock.

7 hours prime 95 blend stable, some gaming.

temps, 32 idle, 55 max load on prime 95.

Now it seems like im at an FSB wall, have tried higher core and slowing the ram, but just cant bump into 500 yet, Whats the best thing to try? upping fsb and mch? bearing in mind i have minimal airflow over the chipset, is the system temp the actual nb temp? or jsut a generic in case temp?

thanks


----------



## Erick Silver

Retracted


----------



## alanthecelt

your joking right?
brand new that board wouldnt post via the pci-e, it wouldnt hold stable without overclockign and overvolting
it had cold boot problems, id have to let it warm for 10-15 mins before i could reboot and get video out
the vdrop and vdroop were large enough to power a prius
the northbridge kept my room warm in the winter

im already 200+mhz and .1v less than i ever got to on the asus

Asus had fsb walls coming out from all the over the place, big one at 450 which i dont think i ever passed


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alanthecelt*


is this a relevent topic for ga-p35-dq6?
just picked one of these up of ebay as my asus p5n-d was annoying me and becoming flaky.

So far, system as signature, e8400 @ 9x470 (4230?mhz) memory @ 2.4 multiplier (1128 mhz)
core volt, 1.29 (actual in cpuid) , memory 2v (2.1v standard for 1060 operation) fsb and mch voltage up 1 notch from stock.

7 hours prime 95 blend stable, some gaming.

temps, 32 idle, 55 max load on prime 95.

Now it seems like im at an FSB wall, have tried higher core and slowing the ram, but just cant bump into 500 yet, Whats the best thing to try? upping fsb and mch? bearing in mind i have minimal airflow over the chipset, is the system temp the actual nb temp? or jsut a generic in case temp?

thanks


No, the system temp is not the actual NB temp. You can try the information found in this post to see if you can get a reading from the NB, but I don't guarantee it. That is for the EP45-UD3 series of boards, but the concept is similar. Make sure that the NB Heatsink is getting very warm (almost hot) to the touch. If it isn't then it probably isn't making good enough contact with the chipset and would need to be removed, cleaned, have a good TIM like Arctic Cooling MX-2 or MX-3 applied (Arctic Silver does a very poor job for this), and reseated. You might need to add a cooling fan around the chipset and the cpu socket area if you are water cooling to help keep things cooler.

But that's probably as much as you will be able to get out of it. It is a P35 chipset and a lot of them hit a wall around 440 so you are fairly lucky to have gotten that high with it. Most of the people getting higher fsb on the Gigabyte P35 chipset boards are doing so on the later Rev 2.0 versions, and there wasn't one for the DQ6. Maybe someone else will come along with some additional ideas as I know that a couple of guys did have some success with high fsb on the Gigabyte P35 boards.


----------



## Bobwich III

Hey quick question.

I'm looking into SSD's right now (specifically the c300) and one thing I'm seeing but not really understanding is the sata controller. Does this mobo have a good enough sata controller to maximize performance? I understand that it's sata ii so it won't be fully great until I get a sata iii, but as far as sata ii, will this board suffice?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It only has a SATA 2 controller which will limit you to about 300MB/s. The drive is capable of 450 or more. It will function just fine on the board though as long as you enable AHCI and you'll still see the almost instantaneous access times. It's just you won't be able to see the max read/write throughput that you would on a good SATA 3 controller. It will still be nite and day more responsive than a mechanical hard drive.


----------



## Bobwich III

Wonderful, thank you. I plan on upgrading to sandy bridge/bulldozer this summer but I really want an ssd now


----------



## PapaSmurf

That sounds like an excellent plan. You won't be sorry as long as you purchase the right SSD and the right Motherboard. You might want to post in the Intel Motherboard forum and the SSD forum (found in the Hard Drive Forum area) here to get some recommendations for those boards that will support a SATA 3 SSD to it's fullest capacity. I know that the Marvell SATA 3 controllers have problems with them but I don't know enough details about it nor do I have any personal experience with them.


----------



## Erper

Jist found vertex ocz 60gb on pixmania for 99€


----------



## chigundo

First time posting. I have a GA-P35-DS3L (Rev 2) collecting dust in my Lian LI case paired with a E6750 2.66G and Radeon HD 3850 512MB.

It's obviously time to upgrade the CPU and GPU, but I was wondering.. with Sandy Bridge out now, is the money best spent on a new MOBO and CPU? Or is there still a lot of life I can get out of my current options?


----------



## alanthecelt

sandy bridge is to be supersceded later i nthe year by ivy bridge? i believe, so id wait a few months for the drops
however, imho, im more than happy with my (oc) core duo (4.23ghz) for gaming and most improvement (for gaming) in your setup would be in the graphics card.

But it all depends on what your doing with your pc, and how much cash you have to spend, that will determine the best route.
Start with maxing what you have first imho

I contemplated an i5 setup, and hte outlay for a decent board, processor (would have ot be unlocked) and memory was frightening for the benefit i would see

And to put things in persepctive, i put crysis 2 and mw2 on my pc hooked up to the telly, its a pentium 4 3ghz with 1500mb ram and a 9600gt and the (modern) games were playable at sensible resolutions.


----------



## chigundo

Well what's the best CPU I can get for this board? All i do is gaming on this thing. I want to get a GPU in the $250-$300 range but I fear I'll limit it's ability by the lack of CPU power.


----------



## alanthecelt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chigundo*


Well what's the best CPU I can get for this board? All i do is gaming on this thing. I want to get a GPU in the $250-$300 range but I fear I'll limit it's ability by the lack of CPU power.


pretty sure all p35's can take any core duo or core quad
so the top duo is an e8600 and quads.... not sure (i have an e8400 3ghz stock at 4.23 ghz in a gigabyte p35 board)
im not sure how far you can go with your standard cpu but id imagine you can get close to 3.5-4ghz (dont quote me)


----------



## chigundo

What kind of frame rates do you get on Crysis or CoD Black Ops with your setup? Assuming high settings.


----------



## BradleyW

I had this board. Failed after a while so i moved to the P45 version.


----------



## alanthecelt

erm, well i only have a 19" (1280x1024 native) monitor and havent run a benchmark on crysis 2, i can say i max crysis 2 and it plays smoothly all the time so over 30fps for sure
only benches ive done are 3dmark 11 on performance (middle? setting?) and i think that hit 3570 marks i think (id have to check when home)
However, im pretty sure id get a whole heap more points on that with a better graphics card than i would for a cpu (cost for cost)


----------



## BigE4u

Im *still* rockin this motherboard with a xeon e3110 @ 3.6ghz/1.32v and i must say... it feels phenominal.


----------



## LimonP

I have this board with the Q8400 processor and water cooling any help I would appreciate.


----------



## PapaSmurf

What do you need or want help with? The more specific you are the better we can help you.

You need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## LimonP

I would like to get it up to 3.4GHZ. Let me know if you need any other info


----------



## PapaSmurf

Like I said, fill in your system specs. We need to know what psu, cpu heatsink/fan, ram, the vid of the cpu (found in CoreTemp), and ambient room temps at the very minimum to know what to tell you.

Also, any successful overclocking attempts you have already been able to achieve with that cpu would be helpful.


----------



## LimonP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13408208*
> Like I said, fill in your system specs. We need to know what psu, cpu heatsink/fan, ram, the vid of the cpu (found in CoreTemp), and ambient room temps at the very minimum to know what to tell you.
> 
> Also, any successful overclocking attempts you have already been able to achieve with that cpu would be helpful.


PSU: 750Watt

Heatsink: Corsair H60(water cooling)

Ram: 8GB (refer to pics)

Video: Nividia 8800GT

Hopes this helps

I have overclocked it to 3.0GHZ


----------



## LimonP

Sorry forgot the Vid it is 1.2875V


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are bound and determined to do this the hard way aren't you. Well I'll try, but it's going to be more difficult this way. You still haven't answered the questions about the PSU and ambient room temps. Telling us it's a 750watt psu tells us absolutely nothing useful as there are a lot of 750watter out there that can't even produce 250watts of power at all, let alone clean power. That's why I stated be as specific as possible.

First, with that PC2-5300 ram the chances of getting to 3.4GHz are somewhere between slim and none. Even with just the PC2-6400 it could be difficult. That PC2-5300 ram will probably top out at around 375-380 which will limit you to a max OC of about 3 to 3.1GHz. That Crucial PC2-6400 Value Ram will probably max out at around 410-415 if that much which would probably limit you to about 3.3GHz or less.

Basically, if you want to reach 3.4GHz you are going to need to replace at least that stick of PC2-5300 ram or just run with 6 gigs (3 sticks).


----------



## LimonP

Sorry I don't mean to make it difficult what memory would you suggest and the PSU is a Ultra lsp750. I have another PC2-6400 that I got.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That Ultra LSP750 is a piece of junk. At best it puts out about 300-350watts of safe usable power. It MIGHT be okay for use on your system, but it won't hold up if you push it very hard or put a bigger graphics card on it.

You should definitely replace that PC2-5300 with the PC2-6400 and see if that helps. You are looking for 425 x 8 in the bios. Set the ram/memory multiplier to 2.00, raise the Memory Voltage +0.1v, and try raising the MCH and FSB voltages by +0.1 or 0.2 and hope for the best. Lock the PCI-E to 100 and try vcore up to 1.4v (I wouldn't go much over that for 24/7 use). Try to raise the vcore as little as possible, but use as much as necessary up to that 1.4v to make it stable.

If that doesn't work download the P35 MIT.txt (link in my sig), fill it out as completely as possible, then paste it into a post here using the advanced editor and changing the font to courier new so it formats correctly. We'll see if someone can find something that might help.


----------



## LimonP

Your setting worked when I started the computer I saw it in the bios and then it went to "Starting Windows" and it froze there and would not do anything. Would you still like me to fill out that request or do you have any other options?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It would be best to post the MIT so we can see all of the settings. Sometimes it takes several attempts with different settings to find what works. Sometimes one needs to make small increases. You had a fsb of 376 working so try 385 next. Then try 395. Keep raising it in increments of 5 to 10 at a time and do some stress testing at that speed before moving on. Run 15 to 30 minutes of StressCPU to see if it's fairly stable then move on to the next jump. When it fails to post, won't start Windows fully, or won't run StessCPU for that long then try raising one of the voltages at a time to see if that helps or loosen the ram timings. Keep working with different settings until you find some that work.

Also, what motherboard revision is yours and what bios version?

Remember, there aren't any guaranteed settings that will work in every case. It's all a matter of trying different settings and see what works. We can make some suggestions on where to start and show you the path to go down, but every motherboard/cpu/ram combination is different and what works for one might not work for the next person.

Finally, you might need to take out two of the ram sticks until you can get some stability with higher clocks. Working with 4 x 2gig sticks (or 8 total gigs) can be a lot more difficult than working with 2 x 2g (or 4gig total) as it stresses the MCH (north bridge) more.


----------



## LimonP

ok sweet... I also changed the one stick of memory to PC2 6400 (like the other four) but I noticed in the bios it says 667mhz and isn't it suppose to be 800mhz?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It should, but without knowing the specific stick there's no way to know for sure.


----------



## LimonP

another thing , I downloaded speed fan and I noticed speed fan temps are different than what I had installed which is Core Temp which one should I go off of?


----------



## LimonP

Here are some pics


----------



## PapaSmurf

Difficult to say. I normally find CoreTemp to be the most accurate but any of the temp monitoring programs can be off unless they are calibrated. That's why I normally will load several of them at the beginning and go with whatever ones agree with each other. CoreTemp, RealTemp, EasyTune (from Gigabyte), HWMonitor, PCWizard, SIW, etc.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LimonP*


Here are some pics



















None of the sensors in Speedfan are showing the actual CPU Core Temps from the Diode in the core. You need to configure it to show the CORE temps.


----------



## LimonP

Sorry to ask so many questions but I have noticed since I have been overclocking my cpu after the computer post a PCI listing comes up and there is nothing to turn it off in the bios. I was researching and I found somewhere it says that I messed up one of my core's and my system is only running 3 cores. Just wondering if you might know anything about that???


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds like it's time to clear the bios and start over from scratch. I have no idea what the PCI listing is that you are referring to. And finally, it's quite possible that one of the cores can't take being overclocked as high as the other three can.


----------



## LimonP

how would you tell how many cores the processor is running? This was going on before I over clocked. I will try to get a picture.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Look in Task Manager. That will tell you how many cores are active. CPU-Z will also tell you. In fact, the first CPU-Z ScreenShot you posted shows that all four cores were running when you ran it then.


----------



## LimonP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Look in Task Manager. That will tell you how many cores are active. CPU-Z will also tell you. In fact, the first CPU-Z ScreenShot you posted shows that all four cores were running when you ran it then.


That makes me feel better, my neighbor is A+ certified and that what he told me but maybe he is wrong. Here is the pic of what it is doing after post, sorry about my camera flash.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. That's normal.

And BTW, being A+ certified doesn't mean much. It only says that someone passed some test, not that they actually know what they are doing. Most of the A+ certified people I know don't know squat about computers in general, especially about overclocking.


----------



## LimonP

how do I get rid of that it is kind of weird that it started about 3 weeks ago. Before I never would get it. Do you know how to turn it off? I have also changed motherboards and it followed over to the new motherboard.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's coded into the bios and is supposed to be there. I can't understand why it wasn't earlier, but I then I have no idea what motherboard you were using previously. I would only be worried if it WASN'T there. It's possible that an older bios revision might not show it, but it's been so long since I used an older bios I can't remember. I purchased my P35-DS3L the day they were released back in 2007 and have upgraded the bios every time a new one was released, the last time was June of 2009.

I have 4 Gigabyte motherboards in total now, the P35-DS3L, a 965P-DS3, an EP45-UD3P, and an EP45-UD3R and all of them show that same section of the bios during the post process. I've had a few other Gigabyte boards prior to that I am certain that all of them did as well. All of the other motherboards from other manufacturer's that I have here also show that.

The only way I know of to not see it would be to enable the Full Screen Logo which would display a splash screen to cover that up, but it would still be there.


----------



## LimonP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It's coded into the bios and is supposed to be there. I can't understand why it wasn't earlier, but I then I have no idea what motherboard you were using previously. I would only be worried if it WASN'T there. It's possible that an older bios revision might not show it, but it's been so long since I used an older bios I can't remember. I purchased my P35-DS3L the day they were released back in 2007 and have upgraded the bios every time a new one was released, the last time was June of 2009.

I have 4 Gigabyte motherboards in total now, the P35-DS3L, a 965P-DS3, an EP45-UD3P, and an EP45-UD3R and all of them show that same section of the bios during the post process. I've had a few other Gigabyte boards prior to that I am certain that all of them did as well. All of the other motherboards from other manufacturer's that I have here also show that.

The only way I know of to not see it would be to enable the Full Screen Logo which would display a splash screen to cover that up, but it would still be there.


Thanks for that info


----------



## LimonP

Here is the P35 you asked for...

Motherboard Revision___2.0___________:
Bios Version_________F10a_____________:

Robust Graphics Booster____________[Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [8] 
Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [375] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [Auto]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [Auto]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ 
Rank Write to READ Delay________ 
Write to Precharge Delay________ 
Refresh to ACT Delay____________ 
Read to Precharge Delay__________
Static tRead Value_______________
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto]

CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control [??]
CPU Clock Skew Control__________[Normal]
GMCH Clock Skew Control_________[Normal]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [Normal] 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [Normal] 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [Normal] 
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [Normal] 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [Normal]

Limit CPUID Max. to 3................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)..............: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support.................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support...............: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ..........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function....................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology............: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect____________[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## PapaSmurf

Either you didn't bother to fill everything in or you didn't change any of the voltages. Read what I posted previously about the voltages and make those changes if you didn't already do so, or fill in the appropriate voltage changes in the MIT so we know what you did.

And fill in the system specs like we've asked you to do numerous times. It's a huge waste of time having to go back several posts to find that information when it should be right there at the bottom of every post you make. That's what it's there for and it's extremely rude and inconsiderate not to do so. I feel like I'm wasting my time as you don't seem to follow any instructions or advice we give you.


----------



## LimonP

I'm sorry I should of explain further I did do what was in that last posting, but windows would not load so I changed it back to default and just changed the FSB. As far as the other settings, I apologize that I'm a noob at this and did not see any of those other settings ie.
CAS Latency Time________________ 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ 
Rank Write to READ Delay________ 
Write to Precharge Delay________ 
Refresh to ACT Delay____________ 
Read to Precharge Delay__________
Static tRead Value_______________
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto]

What I have been doing is messing around in the bois changing stuff like you said but it either does not boot windows or makes me load defaults. Since I have been replying I have learned that I need to be more spefic in my replys once again sorry I am a noob at this and Im learning all this for my first time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

This is the section where you need to be concentrating. It would help to know what worked at your best OC so we have a starting point. If you don't remember what they were try these in *RED*.

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [Normal] *+0.1 or +0.2*
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [Normal] *+0.1 or +0.2*
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [Normal] *+0.1 or +0.2*
CPU Voltage Control_______ [Normal] *Try different voltages from 1.35 to 1.4*

In this section you need to make the changes in *RED.*

PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [Auto] *100*
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [Auto] *2.00*
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual] * Auto*


----------



## LimonP

Ok I am up to 3.2Ghz with these specs, I could not find
"DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual] Auto"

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [Normal] +0.1 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [Normal] +0.1
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [Normal] +0.1
CPU Voltage Control_______ [Normal] 1.36250

PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [Auto] 100
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [Auto] 2.00


----------



## LimonP

update:

Those setting worked for about 10-20 min than Windows froze and I had to manually restart. When I restarted it was doing the same thing so I went back down to 3.0Ghz and lowered the Cpu Voltage by one, and it is working fine so far.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LimonP*


Ok I am up to 3.2Ghz with these specs, I could not find
"DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual] Auto"

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [Normal] +0.1 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [Normal] +0.1
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [Normal] +0.1
CPU Voltage Control_______ [Normal] 1.36250

PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [Auto] 100
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [Auto] 2.00


Looks like someone didn't take the time to read their user's guide. Once you are in the main bios screen you have to hit ctrl + F1 to unlock all of the bios settings. Until you do that you won't have access to the "DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual] Auto" setting.


----------



## LimonP

Ok change it. Thanks I should of google it. I bought the motherboard off of ebay used. It's back at 3.2ghz and stable so far any suggestions.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LimonP*


update:

Those setting worked for about 10-20 min than Windows froze and I had to manually restart. When I restarted it was doing the same thing so I went back down to 3.0Ghz and lowered the Cpu Voltage by one, and it is working fine so far.


That's normally a lack of vcore. Next time instead of backing off of the OC, try raising the vcore another notch or two. You are good up to 1.4v or so.

What cpu temps did you have when it froze? You are good to above 60C with that Quad.

If you didn't get the manual you can download it fromt eh Gigabyte support site in Adobe Acrobat Format.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LimonP*


Ok change it. Thanks I should of google it. I bought the motherboard off of ebay used. It's back at 3.2ghz and stable so far any suggestions.


Just keep working with it. Either accept that, or try raising the FSB another 5 and see how that works.


----------



## LimonP

Ok it lasted for 10 min before it froze and then I lowered it back down to 3.0 this was before you post this, I will try to adjust the vcore. Will it hurt if I oc'd the vcore to 1.4v I remember in your last post you mentioned that it would hurt it. As far as the temps they were 41 at idle(measured with Core Temp). Thanks for the info on the manual I will definitely download it. Well I'm going to bed will post results tomorrow. Thanks for all your help. I know I can be a pain but I'm learning(gotta start somewhere)


----------



## PapaSmurf

1.4vcore is fine as I've stated more than once. Even 1.41 would be okay if you get enough of an OC increase, but that's about it.

Idle temps are meaningless. The only temps that matter are the fully loaded temps.


----------



## LimonP

Remember when I told you that I went into the bios and noticed that it was running at 667mhz and should be running at 800mhz. Could this be the reason, notice slot one compared to the rest.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You have mismatched ram. You'll need to make sure the ram timings are at least equal to the slowest ram (6-6-6-18-24). WIth ram timings, higher is SLOWER or LOOSER. If you go over a fsb of 400 you might need to loosen them to 7-7-7 or possibly even looser.


----------



## LimonP

I should just take out the one in slot 1 right? That would be the easiest thing to do.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Not necessarily. Just set the bios accordingly.


----------



## LimonP

Im sorry but how do I do this so it show the 800mhz or the correct timming. I am a little confused.


----------



## LimonP

Just a quick question do you think the q6600 is better than the q8400?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimonP;13436938*
> Just a quick question do you think the q6600 is better than the q8400?


answer to your question: HERE


----------



## PapaSmurf

Straight up the Q6600 has twice the cache of the Q8400 so clock per clock it will slightly outperform it in applications that utilize that cache. So it depends on the application which will be better. The Q6600 has a higher multiplier of 9 so it's easier to OC on the P35-DS3L and with PC2-6400 ram and it can take more voltage than the Q8400 can for 24/7. But for the most part, I wouldn't spend more money to replace the Q8400 for a Q6600 unless you know it's a good overclocker than can run over 3.6GHz on air.

You have to go into the advanced MIT Bios Settings by using the Ctril + F1 to be able to manually adjust the timings.

To get what to show 800? If you mean the ram set the memory multiplier to 2.00 and the fsb to 400. But since you want to OC your Q8400 you'll probably be running the fsb above 400 so the ram will also be overclocked higher than 800. There is NO way to change that other than not OC above 2.8GHz on your cpu.


----------



## LimonP

So I took out slot 1 and it did fix it and it is running at the 800mhz so I was able to but it up to 3.2ghz easily, I ran prime95 for an hour and it was good. Is it the memory that would make this oc go easier because maybe I should just get some of the 1066 ram. As far as the other memory that was in slot 1 what would make it down size the mhz and should I do an rma on it through the oem?


----------



## Erper

Edit ur profile with ur system


----------



## LimonP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13437713*
> Edit ur profile with ur system


How do i do this? I clicked on my name and it brought me to my profile and I went to system but it will not let me edit anything.


----------



## Erper

U have to type it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's hard to say. At this point I don't think it would be wise to spend a lot of money on an older Socket 775 setup like that. I would just run it with 6 gigs and let it go at that. If you decide you really need the 8 gigs I would replace that one stick of Patriot with another matching Crucial stick with the same timings and part number. That one stick of Crucial is about $30 while 8gigs of PC2-1066 (4 x 2g) would run you about $150 unless you can find some used stuff in one of the forums.


----------



## LimonP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13437781*
> It's hard to say. At this point I don't think it would be wise to spend a lot of money on an older Socket 775 setup like that. I would just run it with 6 gigs and let it go at that. If you decide you really need the 8 gigs I would replace that one stick of Patriot with another matching Crucial stick with the same timings and part number. That one stick of Crucial is about $30 while 8gigs of PC2-1066 (4 x 2g) would run you about $150 unless you can find some used stuff in one of the forums.


Ya I think I will do that. But if I come acros any for cheap I will upgrade this memory that I have now I only paid $10 off of craigslist. Would you recommend an RMA with the Patriot memory that I took out?


----------



## PapaSmurf

You would need to try that Patriot by itself to see how it works that way to figure that out. I'm thinking that the problem is due to it's different ram timings conflicting with the other ram and with the bios set to auto or spd it's dialing everything back to what it considers a safe settings. A more experienced user could probably tweak the settings manually to get them to play nice together.

Nice job on the System Specs.


----------



## Bobwich III

Alright, looking for some help on determining if my mobo has gone bad.

Two weeks ago I replaced my Thermaltake Big Typhoon of 6 years with a Hyper 212+. The Big Typhoon had an adhesive on the under side of the mobo that I had to scrape with a phillips to get off. I was scared that I was somehow going to damage the mobo. I put on the Hyper 212+ and boot up the computer only for it to continually restart after 5 seconds endlessly. I suspected a RAM error and took out the RAM and played with the settings. After tinkering I found that I could only get it to post when the RAM was in slots 1 & 2 as single channel. But it was working so that was fine with me

A week ago I started experiencing various BSOD's while gaming as well as full on lockups. Eventually I would get lockups while browsing web sites or going through iTunes. I thought it was my overclock so I put it down to stock. More lockups happened so I reset my BIOS. I ran memtest and came up with 80+ errors after a few passes on each stick. I submitted a report to a forums where the consensus was faulty RAM. Later that week I memtest'd a stick and it went the full test without failing. I was even able to play Portal 2 for a little bit without lockups.

This past weekend I went home and discovered that my computer is reverting to the endless 5 second restarts. To troubleshoot I did the following:

1. Plugged in my brother's 585 watt hec power supply (not the greatest but should do), unplugged all the fans/hd, and swapped in his 5570 for my video card. Same results. So I'm ruling out the power supply.

2. Tried all configurations of my own RAM. I then a 2GB stick of my brother's RAM with also no results. For fun I plugged in a stick of my RAM into my brother's computer and it booted. I didn't have enough time to check the stability of the computer or run memtest on it unfortunately.

3. Just tried reseating the heatsink and reapplying AS5. No luck.

So now I'm pretty stuck on what could be a problem or if I could try any other tests. I'm scared to borrow my roommate's RAM to test cause if my mobo's busted I don't want to mess up their RAM. Is there anything I can do before I go blow $500 to fix my system?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sounds like you might have damaged the motherboard removing the adhesive. At this point I would try taking the mobo out of the case, removing the Hyper 212+, mounting the stock heatsink, put the ram, vid card, and drives with the mobo on a table, then connect the PSU and try it out that way.


----------



## LimonP

I was able to get it up to 3.3GhZ but when I go to 3.4 windows does not want to boot. I have the Vcore set for 1.4125 but still does not want to boot.


----------



## Erper

dont push it too much... ur memory is like mine, denying me to OC more...
if i had 1066 memory i would go for 4ghz+


----------



## LimonP

My desired speed is 3.6GHZ


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LimonP*


My desired speed is 3.6GHZ


mine is 4.5 on my chip but its unreachable...

Read it here if it helps...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimonP;13450187*
> I was able to get it up to 3.3GhZ but when I go to 3.4 windows does not want to boot. I have the Vcore set for 1.4125 but still does not want to boot.


Your ram probably won't run that fast. It's only designed to run at 800 and 3.4 forces it to 850. Crucial is good ram, but it doesn't OC that well. Did you try increasing the vdimm to +0.2 and the MCH to +0.3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13450205*
> dont push it too much... ur memory is like mine, denying me to OC more...
> if i had 1066 memory i would go for 4ghz+


Exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimonP;13452873*
> My desired speed is 3.6GHZ


That might not be possible with your present hardware. The board will probably top out at 445fsb which will leave you at app. 3.56GHz. But that ram probably won't get your there. I want 5.0GHz on my sig rig but there is no way it's going to happen 24/7.


----------



## LimonP

Ok so I went out and bought two 2 gig sticks of ddr2 1066 and I took out the other ram and Im just running the two stick and in the bios it is showing up with the memory freq as 800 why would that be?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Probably because the 1066 needs more than the default 1.8vdimm to run at that speed so it defaults to 800 so you can at least get into the bios to change it. Without knowing exactly which ram it is I can't say for sure, but that is the normal situation. If you tell us EXACTLY which ram it is we can tell you what to change.


----------



## LimonP

It says the model number is F2-8500CL5-2GBPK by G.Skil


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you mean these F2-8500CL5*D*-2GBPK then it's just like I stated. You have to manually set the vdimm to +0.3 then change the memory multiplier to get them to 1066, but don't do that yet. Change the voltage, but leave the multiplier like it is until you reach your maximum overclock. Then once we know what that is we can figure out what to set the memory to to get maximum performance.


----------



## LimonP

Hey I sorry to be difficult, but is the vdimm the same as DDR2 Overvoltage Control?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes. Stock (or default) is 1.8v. Since that ram requires 2.0-2.1 to run at 1066 set it to +0.3. I used to have the 4 gig set of that ram (2 x 2gig sticks) and they ran very well like that on my P35-DS3L and my EP45-UD3P. In fact, I wish I had kept it as it worked better than the Kingston I now have.


----------



## LimonP

I raised the voltage to .3 and the CPU Vore to 1.4000 and it is freezing on the "Starting Windows screen"


----------



## PapaSmurf

At what clock speed? What are your other bios settings? Did you raise the FSB and MCH voltages? What are your temps?

Remember, we aren't there looking over your shoulder at you screen to see what is happening or what settings you used. You need to provide as much detail as possible so we can keep track.


----------



## LimonP

Clock speed is 417x8
Dram Vcor is .03
FSB Vcor .02
MCH Vcor .02
CPU Vcore 1.4000
PCI Freq 100
Memory Multiplyer 2
Memory Freq 804 out of 800
Temps are 32C


----------



## PapaSmurf

Raise fsb and mch to +0.3 and try that. If that doesn't work lower the fsb until you find a setting that will get into windows. If that doesn't work do a complete bios clear and start over.


----------



## LimonP

what about the fsb multiplier


----------



## PapaSmurf

fsb multiplier???


----------



## LimonP

I meant cpu ratio. But I can not get passed 3.2 is there something that I need to do with the ram timing or cpu. Should I be able to go higher with the ram I got?


----------



## PapaSmurf

With the ram yes, but there is no guarantee that the CPU itself is capable of going as high as you want. It's also possible that your motherboard simply can't handle a fsb that high. Normally the P35-DS3L's can run up to about 445 or so, but I've seen a few that can't. If you try the cpu multiplier/ratio and set it to whatever the lowest setting it allows is and it still won't load Windows that would tell you it's the mobo or memory that is the problem. If it will load Windows with the lower cpu multi it tells you that the cpu was maxed out at whatever your max OC had been.

You don't happen to live near Rockford do you? Or possibly have access to another good motherboard or cpu that you could test components with?


----------



## LimonP

Nope I live in SLC UT. Should the memory freq always show 800 though instead of 1066?


----------



## PapaSmurf

For now it should. We want to take that out of the equation as a potential problem with the overclock. If you change it to a higher multi and run it at 1066 right now it would end up as a problem just like the 800 ram did. You want to get the cpu dialed in first, then make changes to the ram for optimal performance.


----------



## LimonP

Do you think it would be the CPU Vcore giving me the problem? Should I raise it higher or would that hurt my system?


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LimonP*


Do you think it would be the CPU Vcore giving me the problem? Should I raise it higher or would that hurt my system?


your memory is problem... i told u that already...


----------



## LimonP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


your memory is problem... i told u that already...


Even with the new 1066 that I have in there. I thought you said that with 1066 it would be easy....lol.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LimonP*


Even with the new 1066 that I have in there. I thought you said that with 1066 it would be easy....lol.


sorry, didnt saw u put 1066...

anyway, your cpu cant handle more than 3.54-3.6ghz


----------



## LimonP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


sorry, didnt saw u put 1066...


yep got a killer deal on it from someone on craigslist 2gb sticks for $10 a stick and I guess it pretty good. Model number is in my system specs below.


----------



## Erper

also read this..
u have some settings for memory on ds3 mobo


----------



## LimonP

sweet thanks, one thing I didn't do is raise it vdimm to .3 since it was unstable but I will put it back.


----------



## LimonP

CPU Ratio: 411x8=3.288
Dram Vcor is .03
FSB Vcor .02
MCH Vcor .02
CPU Vcore 1.36875
PCI Freq 100
Memory Multiplyer 2
Memory Freq 820 out of 800
Temps are 32C

Would like to get this up higher if possible.


----------



## LimonP

Cpu freq to 333 and back down to my stock ghz how do even the memory back out to 1066 for the 3.2 that I was running at?


----------



## LimonP

what happened to everyone


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry, but I've been pretty busy the last couple of days and didn't see that you had posted again. Divide 1066 by the fsb to find out what ram multiplier to use to get as close to 1066 as possible. A 400 fsb would use the 2.6 or 2.66 memory multiplier (can't remember which one that board has at the moment and I can't reboot it at present to look in the bios to see what options it lists).


----------



## LimonP

Ya I figured it out. I am thinking about building a new system and was thinking about going to the AmD 1100T processor do you think that would be a good processor to overclock and would you know what motherboard to suggest? I am also wanting to get a new GPU and would like to stay around 200 for the GPU.


----------



## PapaSmurf

No ideas on what AMD systems to go with. I haven't used AMD since the Socket 939 days. Their processors are fine, but the Intel chipset motherboards are just so much better than anything available for an AMD processor that I stopped wasting my time with them. You should check out the AMD Motherboard forum here to see what they recommend.

As far as vid cards go, check in the Video forum here. I don't game so I haven't kept up with the latest cards lately. I prefer the image quality of ATI/AMD cards, but have found nVidia cards easier and faster to setup and configure.


----------



## LimonP

what would you recommend from Intel that is comparable to the 1100T?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103913&cm_re=1100t-_-19-103-913-_-Product


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have no idea. Like I said, I haven't dealt with AMD processors since the S939 days. I have no ideas what Intel cpus would compare to any AMD cpu, but if I was to buy a new system I would be going with a Sandy Bridge, either an i5-2500K with 4 cores and 4 threads or an i7-2600K with 4 cores and 8 threads.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimonP;13508592*
> what would you recommend from Intel that is comparable to the 1100T?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103913&cm_re=1100t-_-19-103-913-_-Product


If you're looking to get that AMD 6 core cpu then get a Gigabyte mobo.
Just my









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128435


----------



## PapaSmurf

And if you do go with AMD make sure you get a board that can take the upcoming Bulldozer CPU's. Even if you don't get a BD cpu now, it would be good to have the board that will support it. The BD boards will still support the current AMD cpus. No sense limiting your self right out of the gate.


----------



## Stretch1202

Hey Guys! Im a NEWB overclocker and have had this board since 2008. I recently discovered how overclcoking can save me some money rather than buying a new cpu but I need help. I have an E8500 3.16Ghz Wolfdale cpu, 8 Gigs of OCZ titanium 800Mhz memory, XFX Radeon 6850 Black Edition, Zalmon CNPS9700 Heatsink. I currently have this setup running at 3.99Ghz and VCore is 1.2 and memory is at 896Mhz. Running Win7 64bit reads it as 4.2Ghz for some reason. Anyway I have the memory at 2.0 and the cpu running at a FSB of 450 I think..Why is windows reading my cpu as 4.2 when my BIOS reads it as 3.99? I don't know what my memory timings are but I know I can manully tweak them. So far the system is stable and the cpu doesnt get above 45C while Idle. When playing a game maxed out its gets to abt 56C. Any help on getting this thing OC properly would be great!


----------



## Erper

you did oc but did u disable some of the options in bios so your speed dont change...
as for memory, you got lucky to hit 3.99-4.2ghz as its very hard to do that on older mobos...
as for your mobo should u selll/stay id say get some money and upgrade it for something newer... i know that dual E8xxx is very good i think its time to move on from duals, especially if you are gaming


----------



## Stretch1202

In the next few weeks im moving up to an I5 2500K and a new board and ram. But for now I wanna see what I can get this cpu to run at. I use it mainly for gaming like Microsoft FSX. Looking at cpu-z my core speed is 3.8 with a mulitplier of 8.5 and bus speed of 448 and core voltage is at 1.168. Those settings push my ram speed to 896 but I would like to keep the ram at 800 if possible. Does changing the speed timings help for ram?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch1202;13844025*
> In the next few weeks im moving up to an I5 2500K and a new board and ram. But for now I wanna see what I can get this cpu to run at. I use it mainly for gaming like Microsoft FSX. Looking at cpu-z my core speed is 3.8 with a mulitplier of 8.5 and bus speed of 448 and core voltage is at 1.168. Those settings push my ram speed to 896 but I would like to keep the ram at 800 if possible. Does changing the speed timings help for ram?


no it doesnt... just performance


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch1202;13844025*
> In the next few weeks im moving up to an I5 2500K and a new board and ram. But for now I wanna see what I can get this cpu to run at. I use it mainly for gaming like Microsoft FSX. Looking at cpu-z my core speed is 3.8 with a mulitplier of 8.5 and bus speed of 448 and core voltage is at 1.168. Those settings push my ram speed to 896 but I would like to keep the ram at 800 if possible. Does changing the speed timings help for ram?


It won't be possible to keep that same OC and keep the ram at 800. You'll loose more performance running it at the slower cpu speed of 3.8 (400fsb) than you will at 4.2 (448fsb) even if you have to relax the ram timings a bit to run at the faster speed. Most decent PC2-6400 (800MHz) ram can run at that speed without any problems. If it's stable at that speed I would just keep it at the settings you have and go with it if you are thinking of upgrading to a SB system. Otherwise pick up some PC2-8500 (1066MHz ram) to be able to run the ram in spec (not overclocked) and still OC the CPU to 4.2GHz. But take into account that ram won't work on a SB system which requires DDR3 ram.

The most likely reason for it to be reading low is having EIST and C1E enabled in the bios (SpeedStep which is throttling it back when it isn't under load). Disable both of those settings in the bios and it should show the full OC speed.

You need to click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## travesty

hi papasmurf. looking for some of your advice again. it was a long time ago i posted and i finally got around to trying some of the settings you gave me here. i tried everything you said, and i tried raising the fsb to +.3v. no matter what i tried, i cant get into windows at 425fsb. any other suggestions or do i just need better parts? thanks


----------



## PapaSmurf

That link doesn't work. You can't use a PermaLink unless both people are using the same PPP view. It just takes me right back to this page.

If none of the settings I gave worked with the Corsair ram, try it with the OCZ. You might need to try it with only a single stick of ram and you might need to raise the Dram Voltage to +0.3, 0.4 or 0.5. Otherwise about the only thing that I can think of is getting some PC2-8500 (1066MHz) ram as I can't see it being a motherboard problem.


----------



## travesty

oops. i was trying to refer to here. ok i tried those settings and tested a few things out. using 1 stick of ocz, i tested how high i could clock the ram by increasing it with the memory multiplier. i got to here. so the ram should be fine right? but when i drop the ram multiplier to 1:1 and increase the fsb, i cant get it boot at 425mhz even with the mch and fsb at +.3. so i can only conclude that the ram can handle it, but the motherboard cant.


----------



## Erick Silver

Need some help guys:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ver-issue.html


----------



## Erper

check with sound, what is your default setup..


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


check with sound, what is your default setup..


all it shows is the NVidia HDMI.


----------



## xypex982

Hey guys

I got this e2140 of mine to 3.1ghz on this board with the stock multiplier and increase fsb. However to get to that speed I had to give my FSB and (G) MCH voltage a +3 increase. I have good air flow but stock cooling. Is this too much? It was 6 1/2 hours prime 95 stable, but outside of that I don't put nearly that stress on my system.

Also I believe I have a revision 1 however I'm not sure, but I was wondering if I could put a 775 45nm quad core in this mobo with DDR 800 ram, or should I stick to a q6600?


----------



## Erper

no matter what, quads are limited to 450 max fsb on this mobo... i know my e6550 was able to reach 501 fsb woth 3.6ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xypex982;14384189*
> Hey guys
> 
> I got this e2140 of mine to 3.1ghz on this board with the stock multiplier and increase fsb. However to get to that speed I had to give my FSB and (G) MCH voltage a +3 increase. I have good air flow but stock cooling. Is this too much? It was 6 1/2 hours prime 95 stable, but outside of that I don't put nearly that stress on my system.
> 
> Also I believe I have a revision 1 however I'm not sure, but I was wondering if I could put a 775 45nm quad core in this mobo with DDR 800 ram, or should I stick to a q6600?


It will tell you right on the motherboard which revision it is. It's silkscreened next to the lower left side mounting screw (when it's mounted in a tower case) on the mobo.

As Erper stated, a quad will normally hit a FSB wall around 440 to 450. Using 1066 ram instead of 800 makes it easier to get to that wall, but most decent 800MHz ram should be able to get there although you might have to loosen the timings to do it. If the 45nm quad has as much cache as the q6600 and the Q6600 doesn't OC that well it might be worth it to go that route. A lot of Q6600's will top out around 3.2 to 3.3GHz while a Q9550 will normally reach about 3.8GHz on that board which would be a noticeable improvement.

What you got with the E2140 sounds about right to me, especially with stock cooling.


----------



## Erick Silver

I no longer have this board in my rig but in my fiances. We are having aproblem with the sound though. It has stopped working. Drivers installed and speakers hooked up. was working fine up until last week. Not sure what has happened. Any suggestions?


----------



## PapaSmurf

What OS is installed? It doesn't matter with Vista or Win 7, but with XP you need to install the MS Audio before installing the Realtek Drivers.


----------



## BigE4u

Control panel - add/remove programs(xp)-programs and features(vista-w7) and look for the audio driver by name and uninstall.

While still in the control panel, click on "device manager", then double click on the "sound, video and game controler" and see if your soundcard driver by name is still there, if so, right click on it and choose uninstall, if its not there, reboot the computer.

Once back in windows, it should show that it has detected a new device, and it will stop and ask for the driver(xp), if your OS is vista/win7, it should detect and set it up automatically with a generic driver, if the sound card is newer than the OS, it will ask for a driver, then reinstall the driver and it should working again right afterward, if not, reboot the computer once more.

If the sound card still doesnt work, then its probably shot and then you'll need to replace it with a PCI type, or a PCIe-1x if you have the available slot for one.

Ps- One more place to look at, the mobo BIOS, make sure the "audio" is set to on or auto.

GL


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigE4u;15050823*
> Control panel - add/remove programs(xp)-programs and features(vista-w7) and look for the audio driver by name and uninstall.
> 
> While still in the control panel, click on "device manager", then double click on the "sound, video and game controler" and see if your soundcard driver by name is still there, if so, right click on it and choose uninstall, if its not there, reboot the computer.
> 
> Once back in windows, it should show that it has detected a new device, and it will stop and ask for the driver(xp), if your OS is vista/win7, it should detect and set it up automatically with a generic driver, if the sound card is newer than the OS, it will ask for a driver, then reinstall the driver and it should working again right afterward, if not, reboot the computer once more.
> 
> If the sound card still doesnt work, then its probably shot and then you'll need to replace it with a PCI type, or a PCIe-1x if you have the available slot for one.
> 
> Ps- One more place to look at, the mobo BIOS, make sure the "audio" is set to on or auto.
> 
> GL


Tried all of those thing. Only thing that was detected was the "AMD HD Audio blahblahblah" from the HD4550 she has installed. I disabled that because I do not have the HDMI sound out ability and now there's nothing. Went to the gigabyte site and downloaded the drivers for the Realtek Audio, to no avail. still not working and Windows is not finding the audio when starting. I have a PCI Sound card. Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 sound card but lo and behold they don't make drivers for Windows 7. So basically I am freaking screwed. This after I just sold the 780i mobo because she did not want me to upgrade her and now she's is not happy because there's no sound......frag me.


----------



## Erick Silver

Still need help with this guys. Reset the cmos and even took the battery out for a bit. Still no sound. Even installed the drivers from the motherboard disk. Nothing. Driverswept it. Downloaded drivers from Gigabyte. Nothing. The sound worked just fine before I took it from my rig and put it into hers. I don't know what the hell happened. I am severely frustrated at this point.


----------



## PapaSmurf

First off, did it ever work in her system/case?

If it isn't showing up in Device Manager (and there aren't any unknown devices there either) then drivers aren't the issue, especially in Win 7 which has the necessary audio drivers built in. Either you have the audio disabled in the bios, the sound sub-system on the mainboard has failed, or you have a short between the case and the mainboard. Boot to any fairly recent Linux Live CD and see if the sound works under it. Anything from the past 2 or 3 years will have the necessary audio drivers built in. If it does work (and that is highly doubtful), then you know it's a Windows related problem. Look for any device or resource conflicts in device manager.

If it doesn't, it proves it's a hardware issue. In that case you will need to take the motherboard out of the case, connect the minimum hardware necessary to run (cpu and heatsink, ram, vid card, hard drive, psu), set it on a test bench of some sort (piece of wood or cardboard), make sure that the audio sub-system is enabled in the bios, and try it again. You might need to go into device manager and rescan for hardware changes or do a fresh install of Windows to get it going. If that doesn't get it going then the audio system has failed and you'll need to go with a PCI or PCI-E audio card.


----------



## shotter

I was wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction. i have a E8500 cpu with the ga-p35-ds3l motherboard. 4 gig of Cm2X1024-6400 800mhz Corsair ram.
I can overclock the cpu up to 3.8ghz with 400fsb and 9.5 multiplier with no issues at all but anything over the 400fsb mark will cause blue screens and will just reboot and reset the bios to standard. Would the 800mhz ram be holding me back? Is there anyway around this without buying new ram?


----------



## Lucky 23

What Vcore are you at? E0 or C0 stepping? I was posting at 465fsb but it was taking alot of vcore and temps were a little high for me so i settled at 4.03ghz 425fsb. I think my ram timings were on auto in this pic but i have them set to manual 5-5-5-15.


----------



## shotter

The cpu is E0
The core speed is 3800mhz
Core voltage is 1.280v
The memory is currently on auto. 5,6,6,18


----------



## Lucky 23

Probably be a good idea to click User CP at the top, click edit system on the left, and add in all your system specs so they show up in your sig. It will help when your asking questions because people can see your setup when you post.

What ram are you running? Heres a pic of my bios. I didnt hit ctrl F1 in this pic so the only thing that is missing is that my ram is set to manual 5-5-5-15. I was able to get it stable on 1.21v but later i took it up one notch to 1.225 just for safe measure.

EDIT: Your ram timings are 5-5-5-18 so you could manually set them to that
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145153


----------



## Lucky 23

First do you have all the proper programs? CPU-z, Prime95, and Real Temp?

I got 800mhz ram and it was able to overclock pretty far, around 1000mhz. First get these programs if you dont already have them. Look above at my settings and make sure that the main ones set correctly, CPU host enabled, PCI Express @ 100mhz, CIA2 Disabled, and SPD at 2.00.

Next you can test your ram to see how far it will overclock. Set your Multiplier at 6 instead of 9.5 so that you can bring the ghz below stock. Then set your SPD at 2.40 instead of 2.00. Then set you FSB @ 333, 375, 400. This allows you to test your ram only to see what it is able to overclock to. Once you set it at 333, multi @ 6, and your SPD at 2.40 you can try booting into windows and running Prime 95 on "blend". I usually run it for 30min to an hour and see if I get any errors. If you don't then you can go back and up your fsb again and re-test.

Example:
333fsb X 6 = 1.99ghz but w/ your ram SPD @ 2.40 your ram will be at 800mhz (333x2.40).

Example 2
375 X 6 multi =2.25ghz but w/ your SPD @ 2.40 your ram will be overclocked to 900mhz.

Example 3
400 x 6 mulit = 2.4ghz but w/ SPD at 2.40 your ram will be overclocked to 960mhz.

You ram probably wont be running at this speed once you figure out your max overclock because of the 9.5 multi and 2.00 SPD but by doing it this way you will be able to tell if its holding you back or not. Like i said mine was able to overclock to 1000mhz but im only running it 50mhz overclocked at 850mhz.

I think i explained this right if not maybe someone will jump in and correct me if i made any mistakes.


----------



## SgtSpike

I can't believe this thread is still alive...


----------



## Lucky 23

Most people have upgraded by now lol but mine's still pretty fast for what it is. Definitely getting my moneys worth out of it.


----------



## shotter

Wow thank you for all that info. I will test it out tonight.


----------



## shotter

ok example 1 and 2 worked fine. example 3 when i saved it and restarted it now doesn't boot to bios. i have tried to take the bios battery out for 5 minutes but that hasn't helped. I will try leave it out for a few hours and see if that helps. also I can't find the jumper to reset the bios on the board. Any advice?


----------



## shotter

i found the jumper but that isn't resetting it either...


----------



## Lucky 23

if i remember right when mine had the wrong settings it would try to boot like 2 to 3 times and then it would automatically reset itself to stock settings.

Also looking at the newegg link your ram runs at 1.9v but the motherboard will usually run it at 1.8v stock so you can try changing the ddr2 overvoltage from normal to a +1v and see if that helps


----------



## PapaSmurf

How to reset a stubborn/stuck bios.

Try the DFI/Abit Long Bios Clear. That often times fixes this problem. You must follow ALL of the steps. If you miss one you need to start over from step one. 

Remove power from the rig by disconnecting the power cord from the wall outlet.
Make sure the PC Speaker is plugged in.
Remove the Battery.
Press the Start Button on the case or motherboard and hold it down for a minimum of 30 seconds to drain the capacitors.
Move the CMOS jumper to CLEAR.
You may leave the board in this condition for as long as it takes to clear the CMOS. If a short 30 second clear or a 15 minute clear doesn't work, try an 8 hour clear then a 24 hour clear.
Plug in a PS2 Keyboard.
Disconnect all external peripherals plugged into the USB ports including mice, keyboards, printers, external drives, etc.
Put one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the cpu.
Replace the Battery.
Move the CMOS jumper to Normal.
Apply power to the rig by plugging the power cord into the wall outlet.
Press the Start Button to power the rig up while holding down the insert key.
When you hear the BEEP, release the Insert Key and press the Delete Key on the Keyboard.
Once you enter the BIOS set the DATE and TIME then Load Optimized Defaults.
Save and Exit.
Enter the BIOS again and set it up the way you want for your particular rig.


----------



## shotter

ok i left the battery out and a jumper on the clear bios overnight and it still hasn't helped.

Papasmurf thank you for that guide i will try it tonight.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*


Most people have upgraded by now lol but mine's still pretty fast for what it is. Definitely getting my moneys worth out of it.










Haha, I still have two of them - one in my desktop, and one in my HTPC. Great little boards.


----------



## shotter

ok i tried the long bios clear for the past 8 hours and that hasn't helped. going to try again after 12 hours.

Kinda kicking myself now that i decided to push this board to it's limit. I may have to go out and buy a new one.....


----------



## Lucky 23

Thats odd maybe Papa Smurf or someone will have some more advice. Like i said when i pushed my board to hard, i think i set my ram timings to 4-4-4-12, and the lowest i could have them 5-4-4-12. After i did that the board wouldn't boot into bios but it just kept trying to boot 2-3 times then reset itself.

Just curious what bios version are you running?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Normally when an 8 hour bios clear doesn't work on a Gigabyte board it's one of three things.

One left the PSU plugged in. One absolutely must unplug the PSU from the wall when clearing a stubborn bios.
The bios has become too corrupted to be recovered. In this situation one needs to have an E Prom burner to re-flash the bios.
One or more of the other components is at fault. It can be a bad cpu, ram, a stuck power on or reset switch, a short on the board, or any number of other possibilities. It might be time to test the various components on another motherboard, remove the mobo from the case, and try it using a screwdriver to short across the power on pins.


----------



## shotter

So i tried the DFI/Abit long bios clear and left it for 3 days while i was out of town. Still wont boot, no beeps, nothing. I had the video card connected with the monitors plugged in. keyboard connected and the one stick on ram in. Should i remove everything so the case is bare except for the cpu connected?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It depends. Did you unplug the PSU from the wall outlet and press and hold the power button down after unplugging the PSU? If not, then you need to do those before clearing the bios. I only ask due to the fact that you never mentioned if you did or not. Just saying you did the long bios clear doesn't mean that you followed the instructions to the letter.

If you did, then it's definitely time to take everything off of the motherboard and remove it from the case. Put the bios clear jumper on and leave it for an hour or so. While you are doing that test the ram, vid card, and cpu in a different computer to verify that each of them works properly. If they do return the bios clear jumper to the run position, install the vid card, a single stick of ram, the cpu, and the cpu heatsink in the motherboard with it OUTSIDE of the case (place it on a wooden or plastic surface), connect the psu and keyboard (you don't need a mouse), then use a screwdriver to short across the pins on the motherboard to start the board. If it doesn't fire up there's a 99.9999999999999% chance that the bios or other component on the board is fried and it will more than likely be more expensive to fix it than to replace it.


----------



## shotter

Yep i pulled the power out of the back of the powersupply before i continued with the following steps.

And i pressed the power button down once for 30 seconds, then again for 30 seconds and then just kept pressing it for 30 seconds.

I know the ram works because it wasn't in the pc when i was overclocking.

I will pull everything else out and try testing again.

Worst case i should be able to get a motherboard this weekend.


----------



## shotter

i have tested everything and all the components work fine. it looks like the motherboard is toast. A warning to everyone don't overclock your ram too much or you could brick your motherboard.


----------



## PapaSmurf

It's not just OC'ing your ram that can do it. You can brick your bios OC'ing any component and on any mobo. Gigabyte boards from the past 5 or 6 years are pretty tough and will usually recover, but once in a while they don't. It wasn't so bad when the bios chips were in a socket on the board making it fairly simple and inexpensive to get a replacement bios chip and swap it out, but when they started soldering them to the board to save money it made it impossible for most users to swap them out anymore. A lot of us kept spare bios chips around that were preloaded with a bios that we could swap out as needed and then hot flash the corrupted one (we used to do that a lot on Abit and DFI boards). For $5 ir 10 they were cheap insurance. Now a days it can cost a hundred bucks or so to have a soldered on bios chip re-programmed by someone with the proper equipment and skill set.


----------



## shotter

So should i look at buying another Gigabyte board or another brand?


----------



## PapaSmurf

That or Biostar. But seriously now, considering there are very few (if any) socket 775 boards still being made these days you'll pretty much have to take whatever you can find.


----------



## shotter

yea no doubt i will probably find it hard. Any advice on a cheapish cpu thats a good overclocker?


----------



## Lucky 23

They sell the same board on ebay for pretty cheap, just type in GA-P35-DS3L


----------



## shotter

I could only find one for $80 inc postage.

I think it might be time to upgrade the motherboard and cpu.


----------



## gabora

Hey guys, I have a q6600 GO with some Mushkin HP2 6400 (2x2gig) and I've got it overclocked to 3.6(1.40V) with an fsb of 400 and the ram set to 1000mhz(2.1V) 5-5-5-15 trd7 and it's stable with idle temps of 45C and load 65-67C Max. Is this a good setting or should I set it to 1:1 800fsb 800mhz ram and tighten the timings to 5-4-4-12. I have read that trd has a major effect on performance and that it may even be better to run at a lower overall speed with lower trd.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## XeoNoX

what you are ultimately looking for is whatever has the lowest ns (nano second) speed.

calculation, it is
(1/clock speed in Hz) * 10^9 for ns * CL clocks == CL clocks / speed in GHz (gives result in ns)

Examples:
1600 CL8 vs. 2133 CL10.
1600 CL8 -> CL in terms of time is 5ns
2133 CL10 -> CL in terms of time is 4.688ns

2133 CL10 is faster in terms of latency and it has more bandwidth. clearly, it is the better choice.

but if we are talking about 1600 CL7, then the CL is 4.375ns. While it has better latencies than 2133 CL10, 2133's bandwidth might make it faster.

But if you are talking about 1600 CL6, then it is 3.75ns, which might be preferred to the 2133 CL10 because latency is significantly better.


----------



## gabora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeoNoX*
> 
> what you are ultimately looking for is whatever has the lowest ns (nano second) speed.
> calculation, it is
> (1/clock speed in Hz) * 10^9 for ns * CL clocks == CL clocks / speed in GHz (gives result in ns)
> Examples:
> 1600 CL8 vs. 2133 CL10.
> 1600 CL8 -> CL in terms of time is 5ns
> 2133 CL10 -> CL in terms of time is 4.688ns
> 2133 CL10 is faster in terms of latency and it has more bandwidth. clearly, it is the better choice.
> but if we are talking about 1600 CL7, then the CL is 4.375ns. While it has better latencies than 2133 CL10, 2133's bandwidth might make it faster.
> But if you are talking about 1600 CL6, then it is 3.75ns, which might be preferred to the 2133 CL10 because latency is significantly better.


So will 1000mhz 5-5-5-15 be better than 800mhz at 5-4-4-12? They are both stable and the only difference is 1:1 for 800mhz and 8:10 for 1000mhz?

What is CL in your scenario? is that 5-5-5-*15*?


----------



## XeoNoX

in my example senario i listed Cl8 and Cl10 as examples comparing each other


----------



## gabora

What is CL in your scenario? 5-5-5-15....which one of those numbers are you talking about?


----------



## XeoNoX

Consider this equation:

in your case you stated "So will 1000mhz 5-5-5-15 be better than 800mhz at 5-4-4-12? They are both stable and the only difference is 1:1 for 800mhz and 8:10 for 1000mhz?"

this is your example case

(CAS ÷ Frequency MHz) × 1000 = memory ns

(5÷1000) x 1000 = 5ns

(5/800) x 1000 = 6.25ns


----------



## gabora

Can you BOLD CL in this set of timings?

5-5-5-15

Is cl the 1st, 2nd, 3rd or 4th one in that set. That is where I am getting confused.


----------



## XeoNoX

1st - the first number


----------



## gabora

Thanks, it makes sense now. the use of 1600mhz and 2133mhz confused me but now I realized they are the numbers 800 and 1066 and double pumped.

Do you have any suggestions to bring my trd down to 6 from the current setting of 7? Any adjustments to the other ram timings on this board?


----------



## XeoNoX

u can give it more voltage, but be carefull, and do you research on how much u can bump the voltage on that ram stick. normally its within .25 but it varies by memory and board, your board will not be a issue in this case, it will be your ram sticks so do reasearch on how much volts u can pump thru that stick without it being dangerous. RESEARCH IT WILL or u will damage your sticks and or memory slots on board or both.


----------



## gabora

The ram should not have a problem! @2.1V most reviewers are getting well over 500mhz with them but I am not sure how this motherboard can handle tighter trd timings with such an overclock. I have read that trd has a pretty significant effect on performance.


----------



## skeelo

Hello people!

I am digging up this old thread because I still have a P35-DS3L 2.0 w/ q6600 that I am OCing. Yes this board and chip are 4+ years old, but they still suit me just fine









I've had mine overclocked to 3.33Ghz for the past 3 years or so, 9x370. I recently replaced my Arctic 7 Freezer pro with the later version, because the heatsink was jammed full of dust and the Rev 2.0 is quite a bit better. I am now getting 22-26C idle temps and not even hitting 50C doing blend tests in prime95.

The problem is, I just want to be able to OC to 400fsb but no matter what I try, I can't. I am hoping someone has some good knowledge of this board and BIOS settings for OCing stored away in memory.

Seems a large part of the problem is my Q6600 G0 has a pretty bad VID, 1.325, iirc. I have cpu voltage jacked up to 1.481 in BIOS, for about 1.41 actual, and with this board's horrid Vdroop I will see it go down to 1.37 or so.

Since the new cooler, I tried notching up the CPU voltage, and FSB to 380. Increasing voltage to 1.485 or so had stopped worker thread in Prime95, increasing voltage to 1.49 I bluescreened in Prime95. Temps never went over 52C.

I feel as if something else is related to my OC failure, as I have found plenty of instances where people are OCing this chip with this board to over 3.6Ghz with lower CPU voltage. I also feel as if I have wasted CPU performance because I'm not running at 400fsb and it seems as if there is a lot more room for improvement with my low CPU temps.

Without having to dig through 462 pages of this thread, is there anything obvious I should try before jacking cpu voltage up over 1.5v?

FSB +.1v, Gmach +.1v, OCZ Platinum DDR2-1000 +.3v

Thanks!


----------



## reg66

i appreciate this is an old thread, so just hope i get some help!!!
tried as much as i can think of. disabled eist, ce1, thermal monitor, legacy storage etc. have tried many different cpu clocks - 8x376, 8x..., 9x etc. the settings show in the bios that cpu is clocked at 3.0,3.2 whatever but when windows starts (never failed once) cpu-z and others never show any speed above 2.4 (stock speed, q6600 G0).

i have tried many different vcore voltages (auto + 1.275 up to 1.45), FSB +.1v/.2, Gmach +.1/.2, DDR2 +.1/.2v's. have tried leaving voltages at auto too

tried the ram settings @ 1:1, 5:6 etc, tried manually entering ram timings. have disabled all 'boost' settings, even tried with boost settings. NOTHING. tried taking 2 sticks of RAM out leaving only two in, tried restoring the bios, removing the battery and starting a fresh. windows (7,x64) is set to high performance. there's no external hdd's or usb drives attached.

i can underclock the cpu, but not overclock above 2.4 no matter what i try. my RAM is kingston hyperX which, from what i've heard, is good for o/cing (EDIT: just been reading that hyperx isnt that good for o/cing, so gonna ignore what i heard, gonna try some corsair xms2 800mhz). i am not using a stock cooler, so temps are not a problem. if i were getting a bsod at boot after trying different settings or under stress testing, at least i'd be getting somewhere!!! but every time it just boots to windows at either below stock, or stock.

included are a couple of snaps showing cpu and spd in cpu-z, but as i say, i've tried all sorts of combos

any help, papasmurf, you still around these parts?!?

cheers

also, i'd just to add that the speeds shown in the picture are set at 8x376=3008mhz in bios, but as you can see i only get 2133mhz - happens all the time no matter what i try
EDIT: have tried corsair xms2 800mhz RAM at a few different settings - still no luck, although on a couple of variations it failed to post, so at least something new occured!! but now that i have got it to boot and tried some settings variations, still i cant the cpu bus speed past 266mhz as shown in cpu-z


----------



## XeoNoX

Reg66, its forsure a setting in your BIOS,

DISABLE EIST and Diasable C1E.


----------



## reg66

cheers for the reply xeonox, but i already put in the previous post, i've already disabled eist, c1e, thermal monitoring, fan control and USB legacy storage. i'm running os on a ssd so ahci is enabled, do you think it could be because of this?? (i know that sounds pretty unrelated, but i'm grasping at straws here!!)

any other suggestions? cheers again

oh, and the two 'boost' options in the bios are set to 'disabled' and 'standard' - not turbo etc


----------



## XeoNoX

Im not sure what u changed so i would just use *"Load Optimized Defaults*" in CMOS then change the following:

CPU Hyper-threading = Enabled
Limit CPUID Max to 3 = Disabled
Cpu Enhanced Halt (C1E) = Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2) = Disabled (be sure u have good CPU cooling)
CPU EIST Function = Disabled

CPU Host Clock Control = Enabled
PCI Express Frequency = 100 (100 is standard default, its better than auto)
C.I.A.2 = Disabled
Performance Enhance = Turbo
System Memory Multiplier = anything but AUTO, whatever OC u like that will work

*Change nothing else* in BIOS except for "Boot options" and under "MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)" to the settings that work best for you and y our OC


----------



## reg66

thanks for your help xeonox, tried only what you suggested. tried updating the bios too, tried four ram sticks, two and one. tried lots more variations of cpu and ram settings/voltages and many only baby oc's around 2.5ghz.
cannot get above 266.7 bus speed x6 x7 x8 or x9. have given up!!!

basically i'm not a gamer so it doesn't really matter. i have the os and software on an ssd and it's bloody fast, so not really any big need to oc. having put together a few rigs in the past and never oc'ing, just thought i'd give it a go. i'm not one to give in and the more things i tried, the more frustrating it got to not be able to break the 266 wall. but on this occasion, i give up!!!

thanks again for your help xeonox. also, i see from your rig specs that you don't have a ssd. being an oc'er i assume you like speed. would recommend a fast ssd, it really makes a massive difference. c ya


----------



## XeoNoX

ive been looking at SSD's for a while, im more about performance for excellent price ratio type of person. Im waiting for about $1/GB price. Im eying the 120GB Crucial M4 or OCZ Vertex 3 max iops. Price is slowly coming down, best i seen is for around $150-160 on sale.


----------



## reg66

xeonox,

i've had problems with two sandforce controller ssd's, one eventually died and had to be sent back. i thought at first that my asus mobo without ahci support was the problem, but this gigabyte mobo has that facility and still the problems persisted until it's death! the other one (new replacement) also has had many various bsod and freeze problems. so the first one wasn't just a one off faulty ssd. thankfully it's been running all good for a while now without any issues, but only after many headaches, secure erase, reinstalls, alignment checks, f/w updates, ahci drivers, bios setting variations, googling etc etc. but like i say though, touch wood it's been all good for a while now. won't mention the brand as i think it's controller related (read many other reports of s/f controller problems) rather than the brand itself.
don't get me wrong, i'm NOT slating all s/f based ssd's, there's no doubt thousands upon thousands of people without errors or problems, but the s/f controllers are definitely more fussy about the hardware around them and setup etc.

read lots of good things about m4's, the previous version and marvell controller based ssd's. other than the 5000 hour bsod problem with some drives (which was resloved quickly with a f/w update), i've not read many bad things at all.

vertex 3 is a newer brede than mine, so maybe teething problems with earlier sandforce ssd's are fixed, i haven't looked. i would just recommend googling problems with A: the ssd, and B: the ssd with your mobo, just to be on the safe side.

i'm guessing you wouldn't have any issues as your rig's (ie chipset etc) a pretty new spec, so should be fine whatever one you go for... just thought i'd let you know my findings.

anyways, sorry to anyone for wandering off topic. i'm finished!


----------



## XeoNoX

thanks for the warning but i am fully aware, I'm not longer using the gigabyte board as i upgraded to a i5 with z68 board. However i am fully aware of the sandforce problems and have read that they are more than likely fixed after the latest firmware updates. I was willing to take the chance with the vertex 3 but i just found a deal last week on a 128gb m4 for $140 shipped ( tax + ship included ). I couldn't pass up this deal. So ill be getting a M4 on Tues or Wed. Sorry to hear about your SF experiance, make sure u have the latest firmware wich should fix it. Newer boards also help . You may also want to read this article see if u are setting up your SSD right.

http://lifehacker.com/5802838/how-to-maximize-the-life-of-your-ssd

I would really personally do a fresh install but here is this article
http://www.howtogeek.com/97242/how-to-migrate-windows-7-to-a-solid-state-drive/


----------



## th3dot

Well dang I have so much anger for this board right now, maybe its just my inability to overclock. However, I have been able to get it to 400 FSB x 8 Multiplier for 3.2 GHz and Ram 1:1 on default voltages. I run this seemingly stable for the day. Once I restart, the settings restore to original and thereon I can not make any adjustments to FSB to allow a proper boot. I am running a E6750 so default is 333 x 8 = 2.66 GHz, running ram 4:5. If I run 333 FSB and set 1:1 ram (666Hz) it will run (usually it is set on auto 4:5), if I than Enable the Manual FSB settings to 333 it wont boot with ram on auto (4:5) or 1:1... I have reset the CMOS and have had luck before but today it is not working period. AGHHHH! I want to say its a terrible mobo but I am sure its just my suckiness. As well I have a cpu thermal cooler so that is not of issue. Please help







. Also, haha, by bumping the processor to 3.2 from 2.6, will I notice a huge performance increase. By making my cpu for example run at 3.7 GHz would that make it on a similar level as a current 3.7 CPU? Thanks guys!

Specs:
Windows 7 64-Bit
Intel E6750
Gigabyte GA P35
PSU Coolermaster 650 Watt
2xGB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 DDR800


----------



## mr.murdoch

Dug out my old e6750 system the other week with the intent of turning it into an HTPC. The s1283 was still attached (minus the pita-to-install fan, unfortunately), so I thought I'd see how hard I could push it. The CPU was showing signs of degradation when I replaced it, failing to hold 3.4 ghz at 1.4v.

Currently have it at 3.6 ghz (450x8) with 1.5v. Testing with prime95 small ffts atm. 15 minute load temps sitting at 51C with a ziptied fan. I seriously recommend doing this vs the rubber grommets. 1 zip tie and a piece of tape, and the fan has stayed on for a case swap and several less-than-careful trips around the house.









I tried for a straight 500x8 with 1.6v and FSB+NB at +0.3, but the system wouldn't even POST. Tried 480, then 475, then 470. None of those POSTed. 450 POSTs with FSB and NB at stock volts, and obviously is stable enough that Prime is still going as I type. I can't be bothered to find where exactly the wall is, but it's somewhere between 450 and 470.

I have 1066 mhz RAM and set it to 2x multiplier, so the RAM was running below spec.

My goal is 4.0 ghz for no real reason other than I want to see that on the CPU that served me well for over 3 years. I doubt the CPU is actually good for 4.0 ghz since it took 1.4v for 3.4 when it was new (and it's definitely degraded now), but the fact the board won't even let me try is aggravating.









So, questions:
1) Is there any way to apply more than the +0.3 to the FSB and NB?
2) Would 1 stick of RAM be better than 2?
3) Any settings I should be using to help with the FSB? Obviously I have speedstep etc. off.


----------



## XeoNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr.murdoch*
> 
> Dug out my old e6750 system the other week with the intent of turning it into an HTPC. The s1283 was still attached (minus the pita-to-install fan, unfortunately), so I thought I'd see how hard I could push it. The CPU was showing signs of degradation when I replaced it, failing to hold 3.4 ghz at 1.4v.
> Currently have it at 3.6 ghz (450x8) with 1.5v. Testing with prime95 small ffts atm. 15 minute load temps sitting at 51C with a ziptied fan. I seriously recommend doing this vs the rubber grommets. 1 zip tie and a piece of tape, and the fan has stayed on for a case swap and several less-than-careful trips around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried for a straight 500x8 with 1.6v and FSB+NB at +0.3, but the system wouldn't even POST. Tried 480, then 475, then 470. None of those POSTed. 450 POSTs with FSB and NB at stock volts, and obviously is stable enough that Prime is still going as I type. I can't be bothered to find where exactly the wall is, but it's somewhere between 450 and 470.
> I have 1066 mhz RAM and set it to 2x multiplier, so the RAM was running below spec.
> My goal is 4.0 ghz for no real reason other than I want to see that on the CPU that served me well for over 3 years. I doubt the CPU is actually good for 4.0 ghz since it took 1.4v for 3.4 when it was new (and it's definitely degraded now), but the fact the board won't even let me try is aggravating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, questions:
> 1) Is there any way to apply more than the +0.3 to the FSB and NB?
> 2) Would 1 stick of RAM be better than 2?
> 3) Any settings I should be using to help with the FSB? Obviously I have speedstep etc. off.


if i remember correctly i think 3.4-3.6 was the average overclock with the e6750. Hitting 4GHZ will be a hit or miss depending on the "Quality Build" of the CPU, i doubt u will hit 4 without extreme cooling.


----------



## svalenta

I'm ready to retire my ga-p35-ds3l system with E8500. Gives me a great reason to be extreme on overclocking. How far can I take it? So far I've gotten it to 4.0 Ghz with ddr2 800 set to 2.0, core clock set to 422 MHz, multiplier set to 9.5, vcore set to 1.33125v, on stock heatsink and fan. Can't take it any further with 800 memory, so I'm gonna put some 1066 in and see how much further I can take it.

[=https://mobile.twitter.com/BIM_in_Practice/status/187376828657311745/photo/1][/]

4/11/2012 - 4.05 GHz. - replaced CPU cooler with CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus and RAM with 2 x 2GB G.Skill DDR2 PC 1066 (PC2 8500)
4/12/2012 - 4.10 GHz
4/12/2012 - 4.15 GHz
4/13/2012 - 4.20 GHz
4/14/2012 - 4.25 GHz
4/14/2012 - 4.30 GHz
4/14/2012 - 4.35 GHz
4/15/2012 - 4.40 GHz
4/16/2012 - 4.45 GHz


----------



## early

I have an old GA-EP31-DS3L.
I've managed to boot from USB flash drives by enabling "legacy USB support".

But it boots very slowly. I'd say not even 1.1 speeds.
Is there any way to improve on this?

(BTW, the USB speeds in Windows are fine, it's only when booting that it's so slow.)

EDIT: I only later realized that my mb is P31, not P35. So you can ignore this post, but if the issue is also related to P35 boards let me know.


----------



## XeoNoX

have u tried that same USB stick/drive on a different computer to see how fast it works? notice any "major" difference?


----------



## Sride70

Now using a Xeon E5440 @ 3.4 ghz on my Ga-P35-DS3L Rev.1 after the 771 to 775 mod


----------



## majorblunts

Here it is 2015 and my GA P35 DSELv2 is going strong ! I also did the 771 to 775 mod . It got these benchmarks with the f8 standard bios . I havent done the volt mod yet , waiting on my multi meter to do it proper

. I just flashed to a modded bios with microcode w/ instructions for the xeon and havent done a clean install yet ..so im just breakin in the new Zalman heatsink with some folding then power down for a couple hourse back to folding .. a few of those cycels will cure the TIM quick ..i dont mean to advertise for the guy but i think Im doing anybody a favor in need of one a favor by posting http://www.ebay.com/sch/luvheart71/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from= a link to his items .. so CHEAP I got a 9700 led for 20 +6 for shipping which was 1 day priority ! It showed up brand new in the box contact surface was lapped and mirror polished all hardware and even a new bottle of grease that good stuff that looks like testes paint with brush (for you model makers)  I just doubled my cpu benchmark .. for $30 . plus the 1.50 for the mod sticker .. im still kinda in shock $56 for a Xeon E5450 / Zalman 9700 LED combo out the door ? I need a 1 gig stick of ddr2 8500 ..one of mine went bad .. anybody out there got a drawer with a few just sitting there ? . lol .running at 5 gigs is just ...weird .


----------



## majorblunts




----------



## SgtSpike

Wow, can't believe this thread is still going after this many years...! Cheers to fellow GA-P35-DS3L owners! I still have one of 'em powering my HTPC.


----------



## Scrooge

Quote:


> Hello everyone, I wasn't sure where to post this problem, but maybe someone here can still help?
> 
> I have a Gigabyte P35-DS3L rev2, F7 (I'm trying to update it to F9 with the Xeon microcodes) - I've been running an overclocked Q6600 at 3ghz on it for over 7 years in a row now, but I hit a brick wall of sorts with this BIOS updating, which I haven't had to do before.
> 
> The application in windows, atBIOS, is extremely dangerous to use because of so many bad reviews from people who say their motherboard breaks after trying to reboot, after flashing BIOS with atBIOS.
> 
> The USB key I'm using is a Kingston 4GB, but the problem here is not with the key, because when its formatted as NTFS, I can boot anything from it. When it's formatted FAT32, the BIOS does not see it at all, and by extension - the QFLASH does not see it either, regardless of what's on it.
> 
> The main problem here is: the QFLASH utility which is built-in to the motherboard, allows you to flash your bios right at POST, However it only accepts disks/flash-drives if they are FAT32, so you see, if my flash drive is FAT32, the BIOS does NOT see it, so I cannot flash from it, or do anything else with it. BIOS only sees the disk if it's NTFS, but QFLASH does not. It's all some kind of stupidity on Gigabyte's part, so I'm stuck because of this.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? I haven't resorted to using a floppy drive yet, I'm trying to avoid having to do that if there's any other way at all.
> 
> Any help at all would be much appreciated!!


Please disregard folks, I managed to solve this problem another way!


----------

